# Truths-Answer a question/Ask a question.



## mergirl

Ok.. lets see if this takes off. 
You have to answer the question asked and then ask a new question. 
I will begin by asking a question and the next person has to answer it and ask a new question..and so on.

Q.What is your New years resolution?


----------



## Ruffie

Answer: To stop putting myself last

Question: If you could change one thing about yourself what would that be?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Answer: I'd spend less time thinking about the past and the future and concentrate on being alive right now.

Question: What's the best thing someone else has done for you (possibly without meaning to)?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Answer: Honestly, there are too many things that come to mind and most of them were done by my husband. But I will say one thing that I always remember is when we lived up north, I would come home from work after him. It would be cold outside and he would take a fresh nightgown out of the drawer and put it on the radiator in the bathroom to warm up. And I would find it there and just think how wonderful and thoughtful it was.

Question: Do you sometimes wet your pet's head with your tears?


----------



## Pharadox

I don't have a pet (I'm renting and I'm not allowed any furry creatures) so no, I don't.

Question: Dogs see the world in black and white. Do you think it is possible, given this, that we as humans (in general, not taking into account that some are color blind, etc) do not see the world in as much color as it could be by another being, be it an animal, humanoid/alien, or higher being? Or is this as colorful as it gets? Why or why not?

Or if that's just too much thinking for you: Would you rather be extremely intelligent and therefore highly respected or radiantly beautiful/ruggedly handsome and greatly desired?

Or you could answer both? But that's not the way it works, is it? Heeeeh.


----------



## Weirdo890

To answer the first question, I think there are more colors out there, but we can't yet see them. The color spectrum may be an infinite structure.

Question: Are humans programmed for monogamy or are we a polyamorous species?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: As much as I'd like to say we're monogamous (because I'm such a romantic at heart), I think that instinctively they're polygamous... especially where men are concerned. The instinct is spread the seed, make as many babies as humanly possible before passing out cold from sex overload. But, you know, monogamy is still very possible.

Question: Do you think that happiness could exist without sadness and vice versa?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Answer: No, I don't really think that happiness could exist as we know it without sadness to balance it. If we only knew happiness we probably wouldn't be independent creatures with free will. I like free will too much to only be happy. And I also think that more times than we know, happiness is a choice.

Question: Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I've heard one or two cases, so I think it's possible. However, I believe those are special cases.

Question: What brought you to Dims?


----------



## Pharadox

Edit: I keep failing on getting my comments in after other people have beat me to it, haha... 

Answer: I found another forum that was about size acceptance, but it was dead... the activity on it was non-existent, so I decided to search for other BBW/size-acceptance forums in place of it, thinking it would be really great to meet a group of people who have been through a similar journey as I have. I found Dims. 

Question: If the whole world could remember you for one thing after your death, what would you want it to be?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I want to be remembered for advancing a wonderful art form like animation that engages and thrills people.

Question: Do you believe that time travel is possible?


----------



## the_captain

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I want to be remembered for advancing a wonderful art form like animation that engages and thrills people.
> 
> Question: Do you believe that time travel is possible?



While it is theoretically and mathematically possible, I think from a practical standpoint that time travel will not be achieved (at least not in my lifetime! )

Question: If you could meet one person from history and ask them a question, who would it be and what would you ask them?


----------



## Slygore

the_captain said:


> While it is theoretically and mathematically possible, I think from a practical standpoint that time travel will not be achieved (at least not in my lifetime! )
> 
> Question: If you could meet one person from history and ask them a question, who would it be and what would you ask them?



Neville Chamberlin. Did he really think it would work

What is a book you have read more than 3 times (excluding religious texts, reading books to your kids that sort of thing, lord knows I read poky little puppy like 100 times)?


----------



## swamptoad

Where The Wild Things Are ... *lol*


Its 2010, why can't cars fly yet?


----------



## StarWitness

swamptoad said:


> Its 2010, why can't cars fly yet?



We have airplanes, don't get greedy.

Tattoos/piercings?


----------



## CleverBomb

swamptoad said:


> Where The Wild Things Are ... *lol*
> 
> 
> Its 2010, why can't cars fly yet?


Look, we have enough trouble with the half-dozen cupholders and cell phones and such.. imagine traffic in 3 dimensions with today's drivers!
But, we have ipods! 

Could you have lived your lifestyle as it presently is now, in 1985? If so, how would it have looked? 

Sorry, forked it. Nevermind....

-Rusty


----------



## mergirl

StarWitness said:


> Tattoos/piercings?



A.I have one tat on my shoulder of an aztec style dog. I had many piercings including 4 in my nose and 2 naval and countless ear ones but now i just have many holes on my face. (fnar fnar).

Q.What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: I wanted to be a singer on Broadway, an architect (in that way where I loved to design the dream house but when I took a technical drawing class and realized everything was so painstakingly precise it went out the window, haha), and the queen of the wind. Oh yes, queen of the wind. I had special ambitions when I was small.

Question: What is the first thing you think when you wake up the morning?


----------



## littlefairywren

A. What does my hair look like?

Q. If you could have 1 wish granted to you, what would it be?


----------



## mergirl

Pharadox said:


> Question: What is the first thing you think when you wake up the morning?




A. Did someone just fart in my mouth?

Q.What animal are you most like?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer 1: More time to sleeeeep. I'm very one-track minded right now, though, so my wish is biased. 

Answer 2: I am most like a cat. Not in the negative connotations you might think of, but I'm independent and I like a lot of freedom to be on my own, but when I seek attention I'm extremely affectionate and loving. I'm also graceful and good on my feet.

Edit: A question would help, no? This is why I need more sleep. 

Question: What can you never get enough of?


----------



## mergirl

oops.. we all answered at the same time! How do we solve that?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

A: procrastination, flirtatious looks, sci-fi/fantasy geekery

Q: In your oppinion what is your most desirable personality trait?


----------



## littlefairywren

A. Treating people the way I would like to be treated.

Q. If you could change your sex for 1 day, what would be the first thing you would do?


----------



## mergirl

littlefairywren said:


> Q. If you could change your sex for 1 day, what would be the first thing you would do?



A-Have a wank.  (seriously though!!)

Q-When was the last time you cried and why?


----------



## littlefairywren

mergirl said:


> A-*Have a wank*.  (seriously though!!)
> 
> Q-When was the last time you cried and why?



LOL, me too 

A. Last night, because a friend was hurting and I can't do anything to make them better.

Q. What is the one thing that makes you deleriously happy?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A. Making music.

Q. What is the most important thing that you want to do before you die?


----------



## sirGordy

Answer: Hoping to maybe do one thing that would change the human condition for the better, at least that is a dream of mine.

Question: What person or person(s) made a significant impact on your life, and how you are using it to enhance the same?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Answer: My husband has had the most significant impact on my life. I try to be a good friend and wife and love him just the way he is, as I want to be loved.


Question: If you were an M&M candy, what color would you be? And if you want to be more specific, what flavor (and with or without nut)?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: I would be the red M&M, no nuts.

Question: Do you subscribe to any youtube channels? If so, which and why?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Answer: my favorite subscribed YouTube channel is GoRemy. He is smart and hilarious. I also subscribe to Paul Dateh and Lisa Lavie and Julia Nunez as I like their respective music.

Question: Do you let your animals sleep on your bed and/or furniture?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: No, because I'm not allowed furry creatures where I'm renting. It's very sad. But as soon as I am somewhere else that allows them... I will.

Question: What's your guiltiest pleasure?


----------



## littlefairywren

A. Chocolate! 

Q. What is something you can't live without?


----------



## steely

A. Low carb, seriously, carbs make me die.

Q. What is the longest relationship you have been in?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: 2 and a half years

Question: What's your biggest pet-peeve and why?


----------



## steely

A. People who can't spell, drives me crazy. I've been correcting spelling since I was a kid. I guess it's because I can, so everybody should be able to spell. I know, neurotic.

Q. How many pets have you had in your life?


----------



## littlefairywren

A. About 10 cats and dogs, 1 magpie, 7 budgies and piles of beetles and bugs I used to rescue from the gutter on the way home from school when I was a kid.

Q. What is the one thing you would NEVER do?


----------



## nitewriter

A . work as a telephone solicitor.

Q what music do you prefer?


----------



## littlefairywren

A. That depends on my mood....but I love most any kind of music. Can't go a day without!!

Q. What is the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## nitewriter

A. Craziest has to be the time 4 of us planted ourselves in front of the American Nazi Party Headquarters on a meeting night and started singing a little ditty in 4 part harmony a number that began " Hitler had only One big ball......... and we managed to get out of there alive!

Q. Given a choice Who do you prefer as company Animal or Human ?


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> A. *Craziest has to be the time 4 of us planted ourselves in front of the American Nazi Party Headquarters on a meeting night and started singing a little ditty in 4 part harmony a number that began " Hitler had only One big ball......... and we managed to get out of there alive!
> *
> Q. Given a choice Who do you prefer as company Animal or Human ?



Hahaha, good answer 

A. Ooh, that is tough...sometimes when people are are horrid, then I much prefer an animal for company. 

B. What keeps you coming back to Dims?


----------



## tonynyc

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha, good answer
> 
> A. Ooh, that is tough...sometimes when people are are horrid, then I much prefer an animal for company.
> 
> B. What keeps you coming back to Dims?



*A*. We have some awesome folks here. This is a nice forum & the great sense of humor displayed by some of the Dimmers can make a horrible day seem bright.

*Q* What is one of the Size Acceptance related activities that you would love to do this year (ie traveling to a Regional Bash? ,NAAFA Convention? or Local Event?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: I'm definitely going to try to travel to a regional bash. It looks like so much fun. :happy:

Question: If you could go anywhere at this moment, where would you go and why?


----------



## Lovelyone

Answer: I would go to Vegas, cos its fun

Question: If you could have a conversation with one person who has already passed on...who would it be and what would you discuss?


----------



## Captain Save

Answer - George Orwell, so that he might know what has come to pass in his absence, including how much time we spend in front of electronic screens.  Regarding Winston Smith, I see myself in him, and I would want to discuss the options of the human animal in a civilized society; I think too much, and I don't want to follow in his footsteps.

Question - What motivates people to be truly remarkable in life if they have everything they want?


----------



## mergirl

Captain Save said:


> Question - What motivates people to be truly remarkable in life if they have everything they want?



Answer- Love

Q-If you were stuck on a desert island-which book and cd (you have a battery powered cd player) would you want with you.


----------



## sirGordy

Answer: The Andromeda Strain, by Michael Crichton and Songs in the Key of Life by Stevie Wonder

Question: What was your most favourite toy when you were younger (or adult toy now, and I do not mean BOBs either *lol*)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A: As a child, Erector set, Legos. and books were my favorite toys. As an adult books and my PC are my faves. It's still all about what gets my imagination going when I'm ready to play. 

Q: If you could "walk in other shoes" for just one day, who would you choose to be and why?


----------



## the_captain

A: I think it would be the President of the United States. Politics aside, it would be incredible to experience the highest job in the land, and one day is probably all I could take! 

Q: Growing up, did you ever imagine yourself as some fictional character? Who?


----------



## steely

the_captain said:


> A: I think it would be the President of the United States. Politics aside, it would be incredible to experience the highest job in the land, and one day is probably all I could take!
> 
> Q: Growing up, did you ever imagine yourself as some fictional character? Who?



A. That's tough because I read all the time but I think it would be Jo from Little Women, though, truth be told I imagined myself as all of them.

Q. Have you achieved the goals that you set for yourself?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

steely said:


> A. That's tough because I read all the time but I think it would be Jo from Little Women, though, truth be told I imagined myself as all of them.
> 
> Q. Have you achieved the goals that you set for yourself?



A. The only "things" type goals I set for myself were to get married, own a home and have a dog of my own. I have been blessed with those things (and I am not calling my husband a thing). The real goals that I set for myself were "being" goals. Such as being faithful to God and husband. Being a kind person who does not judge. Being a good and loyal friend. Watching out for the ones who need a voice, a child, or an animal. Being merciful, gentle and helpful. These are goals that I attempt to achieve every single day.


Q. When you tell someone you will pray for them, do you really stop and say a prayer?


----------



## Lovelyone

D_A_Bunny said:


> A. The only "things" type goals I set for myself were to get married, own a home and have a dog of my own. I have been blessed with those things (and I am not calling my husband a thing). The real goals that I set for myself were "being" goals. Such as being faithful to God and husband. Being a kind person who does not judge. Being a good and loyal friend. Watching out for the ones who need a voice, a child, or an animal. Being merciful, gentle and helpful. These are goals that I attempt to achieve every single day.
> 
> 
> Q. When you tell someone you will pray for them, do you really stop and say a prayer?



answer:Yes I absolutely do pray for someone when I say I will (and sometimes when I dont say I will) 

Q. what is your greatest fear?


----------



## Teleute

Pharadox said:


> Question: Dogs see the world in black and white. Do you think it is possible, given this, that we as humans (in general, not taking into account that some are color blind, etc) do not see the world in as much color as it could be by another being, be it an animal, humanoid/alien, or higher being? Or is this as colorful as it gets? Why or why not?



I know this was answered already, but as a bit of biology trivia - we actually know for certain that this is the case! Humans are trichromats, which means we have 3 different types of cone cells (which detect color) in our eyes. This corresponds to our system of 3 primary colors forming our color spectrum. Lots of animals are tetra- or pentachromats, with 4 or 5 different types - which have 4 or 5 different primary colors forming their visual spectrum. Check out the wikipedia article on mantis shrimp vision... they have TWELVE channels for color sensitivity! Plus they can see different planes of polarized light, and circular polarized light. These little guys are seeing things in ways we cannot possibly imagine!

[/bio nerd]



D_A_Bunny said:


> Q. When you tell someone you will pray for them, do you really stop and say a prayer?



This doesn't apply to me much, because I am non-religious and don't tell people that I will pray for them. However, I do say "you'll be in my thoughts", and I definitely do that  I like to send them little notes or something too. 

Edit: Lovelyone was faster than me! I'll answer her question instead. 

My greatest fear is disappointing those I love. 

Q. Do you always wash your hands after using the restroom?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Teleute said:


> My greatest fear is disappointing those I love.
> 
> Q. Do you always wash your hands after using the restroom?



A:OMG, I am the handwashing task master. Yes, yes, yes. I have been known to tell people to wash their hands. Very nicely, but persistently. 

Q: Do you enjoy, or are you afraid of, the sound of popping baloons?


----------



## Weirdo890

A: I'm more afraid of the sound of popping balloons. 

Q: If you could hook up with one person from these forums, who would it be?


----------



## cinnamitch

Weirdo890 said:


> A: I'm more afraid of the sound of popping balloons.
> 
> Q: If you could hook up with one person from these forums, who would it be?




A George Clooney.. HUH? He isn't on these forums? Well hell then, im not telling anyone anyway.

Q What is your biggest fear for the future?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

cinnamitch said:


> A George Clooney.. HUH? He isn't on these forums? Well hell then, im not telling anyone anyway.
> 
> Q What is your biggest fear for the future?



A: That would most definitely have to be 2012. I'm honestly starting to doubt its validity. But if it does happen I will be super freaking pissed because I will be finishing school just before it happens. I want to be able to fall in love and start a family and whatnot so yeah that would just be ironic timing and a horrible inconvenience for me and a lot of other people obviously haha. 

Q: Do you really think 2012 is the beginning of the end?


----------



## speakeasy

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: That would most definitely have to be 2012. I'm honestly starting to doubt its validity. But if it does happen I will be super freaking pissed because I will be finishing school just before it happens. I want to be able to fall in love and start a family and whatnot so yeah that would just be ironic timing and a horrible inconvenience for me and a lot of other people obviously haha.
> 
> Q: Do you really think 2012 is the beginning of the end?



A: Naw. So many people from so many different cultures have predicted the end of the world so many times that I have a hard time believing this is the big one. After the black plague, two world wars, and everything else humans have lived through, I'd be pretty pissed if the world just started crumbling for no apparent reason on New Year's Eve. 

Q: When is the last time you danced in public?


----------



## Lovelyone

Answer: at the Las Vegas BBW bash in July of last year

Question: If you could have dinner with any famous celebrity/person in the world..who would it be?


----------



## mergirl

A-Ohhh i wish this could be more than one! I am torn between John waters and Alice walker. It would depend what mood i was in. I imagine john waters would have the same bizarre sense of humour as me and i think we would have fun. I went to see Alice walker read in Glasgow years ago and she seemed very calm and beautifully intelligent.. (i mean poetic i guess) between that and reading some of her essays i imagine she would be an amazing woman in real life that i would love to have dinner with. 

Q-Have you ever felt unrequited love, and how do you react when this happens? (if it has happened to you!)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Yes, and it depends on the circumstance. If it's obvious that I wouldn't receive the love back I would get over it and try to get over the feelings. If I shouldn't have a reason for my feelings to remain dormant I would definitely express them. 

Q: What is your favorite car and why?


----------



## the_captain

A: My favorite car is a 1972 Plymouth Barracuda, with a 340 and SlapStik transmission. Why? Because I used to own one! I paid $75 for that car and sold it a year later for $500. I thought I'd made a killing! Nowadays junkers sell for about 7 grand! :doh: Oh well, you know what they say about hindsight...

Q: If you could have lived in another era, when would it have been? Or do you think you belong in the here and now?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Most definitely here and now! Prior to 1945 and the G.I. Bill, higher education was reserved for the rich. Three-quarters of Americans were farmers, and I would probably have spent my life behind a plow, looking at the back end of a mule.

Q. If the current depression hangs on as long as the last one (the economists say the economy didn't fully recover for 25 years), how will you alter your lifestyle? Your hopes, dreams, aspirations?


----------



## steely

A. I won't really, I live a very simple life. I have always thought that people matter more than things. I try to bring more quality people into my life instead of material goods. As long as I can feed anyone that happens to come to my door, I'll be happy and thankful for the ways I have been truly blessed.

Q. If you could have any profession, what would it be and why?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: I would be a singer. I love to sing. Really, really love it. I studied voice for four years in college and I'm told I have a beautiful voice. However, I don't think I'll ever have the confidence or the guts to make the kinds of decisions and sacrifices required to make a career of it.

Question: If you had to relive another day in your life and you had the choice of day, which would it be and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: To be perfectly honest, I would turn down that choice. I'm always looking towards the horizon and the future. I'm a dreamer.

Question: If you could control the forces of the universe, both physical and metaphysical, what would you change?


----------



## the_captain

A: That would make me God, and I'm definitely not Him! To be honest, I wouldn't want the job...

Q: What is the weirdest thing you ever bought on eBay?


----------



## nitewriter

A. 200 Pez Dispensers

Q. Men or Women can answer, on a man what do you prefer briefs or boxers?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Depends.

Q. If you could take a pill that would give you instant and permanent serenity -- never again feeling grief, rage, frustration, or humiliation -- would you take it?


----------



## the_captain

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. Depends.



Touche', Doctor! 



> Q. If you could take a pill that would give you instant and permanent serenity -- never again feeling grief, rage, frustration, or humiliation -- would you take it?



A: No, because it's impossible to experience true serenity without knowing its opposite emotions.

Q: If you met someone you felt was the true love of your life, and they constantly rejected you, would you continue to pursue them or move on?


----------



## Lovelyone

the_captain said:


> Q: If you met someone you felt was the true love of your life, and they constantly rejected you, would you continue to pursue them or move on?



I would not pursue them. I would consider their rejection as God's way of telling me that they are not my true love. Besides, I've always felt that a true love would feel the same way about you within an instant..and know and recognize that you are theirs.

Question: If you could commit one crime, never get caught and not feel any guilt or remorse for having done so--what would it be?


----------



## stan_der_man

Lovelyone said:


> ...
> Question: If you could commit one crime, never get caught and not feel any guilt or remorse for having done so--what would it be?



Answer: I would rob from the rich, give to the poor and keep a little bit of it myself for good measure.


New Question: Have you ever sniffed someone else's underpants?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Yes, and from a considerable distance. 

Q. What do you consider the greatest invention of all time?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: One of the greatest inventions to me is the Internet. THat way I can meet and chat with the people on here.

Question: What do you consider to be the best film of all time?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A: _The Glory of One Wicked Angel_ - oh wait, that hasn't been filmed yet (channeling Roseann Rosanna Danner) never mind. :blush:

Q: If one sentence, just ONE, could describe your life up to now, what would it be?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: I know the beauty of happiness because I have known the ugliness of misery and could not have known either without the other.

Question: Who is your favorite person and why?


----------



## Captain Save

Answer: my favorite person is the woman who captures my heart; in my mind she can do no wrong. Also, through her I can appreciate everything about the human condition; outside of her, the world is gray and mundane.

Question: What is the best and most treasured dish for holiday meals?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A: In my family? The Red Rice. Only five of us inherited the recipe from the queen of Red Rice. Now four of us make a pretty damn good tasting red rice, it's just not quite HER Red Rice. Hers was always somehow better and we know it. Her son is the only person in the family that consistently makes it exactly the way she used to. It mandatory now that he make it every holiday. It is a treasured dish for us and unless the other four of us somehow pick up the secret magic to make it as well, it goes with him.

Q: When home totally alone, do you still close the bathroom door?


----------



## Lovelyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> A:
> 
> Q: When home totally alone, do you still close the bathroom door?



Answer: I do now because I didn't used to--and had a friend walk in on me. 

Q: what would you most like to be remembered for after your passing?


----------



## mossystate

Lovelyone said:


> Q: what would tou most like to be remembered for after your passing?



That I cared for my Mom when she was dying.

Q: Would you like to clean my cats litter box?


----------



## nitewriter

A: I 'd rather put the cats in Depends or teach them the finer points of using & flushing the commode. There is a certain fragrance that comes with a litterbox that puts me off my kibble first thing in the morning.

Q: Are you the life of the party or a wallflower?


----------



## mel

A: Are you the life of the party or a wallflower? Wallflower

Q: When is the last time you kissed someone and felt butterflies?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: Way, way longer than I care to admit. It's been a *long* time.

Question: Do you have any reoccurring dreams? If so, what about?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A: Recurring dreams? I Don't remember them enough to know. 

Q: How much television do you watch on average?


----------



## Dmitra

OneWickedAngel said:


> A: Recurring dreams? I Don't remember them enough to know.
> 
> Q: How much television do you watch on average?



A: Not a lot, really. NCIS the first, Criminal Minds, CSI:NY, Letterman and Ferguson, with the odd Bones and Scrubs thrown in.

Q: Why is your favorite (favourite) color your favorite?


----------



## littlefairywren

DameQ said:


> A: Not a lot, really. NCIS the first, Criminal Minds, CSI:NY, Letterman and Ferguson, with the odd Bones and Scrubs thrown in.
> 
> Q: Why is your favorite (favourite) color your favorite?



A : My favourite is green (not kermit green), but soft grey green. It is the colour of nature and I find it calming.

Q : What is your very worst habit?


----------



## DreamyInToronto

littlefairywren said:


> Q : What is your very worst habit?



A: My worst habit is being late for work all the time.

New Question? What is your favourite cuddling position?


----------



## littlefairywren

DreamyInToronto said:


> A: My worst habit is being late for work all the time.
> 
> New Question? What is your favourite cuddling position?



A: Spooning!!! With his arms around me from behind :wubu:

Q: Are you a glass half full, or glass half empty kind of person?


----------



## Aust99

A: Glass half full..... I'm a very positive person...:happy:




Q: BEST pick up line you have ever had used on you or used yourself?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: I don't think I've ever had a pick up line used on me. I guess because I don't go to places where they might be used on me? Haha. I mean, I dare someone to use a pick up line on me at the movie theater or the park or at work and similar places.

Question: What is something you've never told anyone else about yourself before?


----------



## Lovelyone

Pharadox said:


> Question: What is something you've never told anyone else about yourself before?



A: I am deathly afraid of big dogs

Q: Who has been the most influential person in your life, thus far?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: My mother. When she left my Dad she really had nothing. She had no education, no money, no job. She was the reason I went to college, because I didn't want to ever find myself in a position like that where I was on my own and had nothing. My life would probably be so different now if she hadn't left him.

Question: What is your favorite thing about your body?


----------



## littlefairywren

A: How soft it is, and how my curves make me feel very feminine.

Q: Where do you see yourself 10 yrs from now?


----------



## Lovelyone

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Where do you see yourself 10 yrs from now?




A: well by then I will have won the world's largest lottery jackpot and will be living a life of luxury.  Seriously, I hope the only major difference in my life is to have found someone to love.

Q: Besides your life, or someone elses...what's the ONE sentimental thing that you would grab for if your home were on fire and you only had a few seconds to save something?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lovelyone said:


> Q: Besides your life, or someone elses...what's the ONE sentimental thing that you would grab for if your home were on fire and you only had a few seconds to save something?



I don't have any sentimental _things _I would take that risk for. If anything I would grab my back-up hard drive. Of course it holds all the other things people back up their computers for. More important, it holds my holds my journal, my poetry, my music and now that I have scanned all the hard copies it also holds every picture I own.

Q: When was the first time you looked in the mirror and felt REALLY GOOD about yourself? That _you know what? I am all right, I got this_ feeling.


----------



## Lovelyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> I
> Q: When was the first time you looked in the mirror and felt REALLY GOOD about yourself? That _you know what? I am all right, I got this_ feeling.




A: Well, I cut my own bangs on Thursday, so I would have to say Wednesday.

Q: What is the best piece of advice anyone has ever given you?


----------



## bexy

A: Not just a piece of advice, but a poem too. When Ivy was just 6 days old we moved house and the mess and boxes got me in such an upset, with the midwife visiting etc I felt like I needed to clean and tidy all the time. Then my friend sent me this poem:

*I hope my child looks back on today
And sees a parent who had time to play.
There will be years for cleaning and cooking
But children grow up when you're not looking.
So settle down, cobwebs; dust, go to sleep
I'm cuddling my baby, and babies don't keep.*

And it just made me relax!! I love it, and it is the best advice I ever received.

Q: Did you enjoy high school? Yes or no? And why?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I did not enjoy high school. Having to get up at 6 am everyday to go to a place full of people that annoyed me to no end was not a healthy thing for me. This was also the time that my anxiety got so bad that I had to start taking medication for it. I still blame my drama teacher for that. I'd rather not relive the experience.

Question: How do you get through the low points of your life?


----------



## littlefairywren

A: I try and surround myself with people who make me smile, and always look for the positves in everything.

Q: What makes you laugh?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: A lot makes me laugh, actually. I'm always laughing. I couldn't really say just one thing because there are so many to choose from. Actually, no. My students make me laugh. They're really funny little things, those kids. 

Question: When was the last time you told someone you loved them?


----------



## Captain Save

Answer: I assume things will get better; if they don't, my attitude and outlook will. Either way, you have to keep going, because people are depending on you; the alternative is not an option. 

If all else fails, remember; you can't always get what you want, but if you try real hard, you can get what you need. 

The Rolling Stones know all. 

oops, I was too slow!


Answer: Just this afternoon.
Question: When will corporations and other institutions stop manipulating our values and bleeding us dry in the pursuit of profit at all costs?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: The day we learn to levitate and the Seahawks win the Super Bowl.

Question: Do humans evolve from this point?


----------



## Teleute

We're totally still evolving - it's not like we've reached some mystical "finish line" of evolution!  HOW we will evolve, though... that is the question. 

In fact, it'll be my next question! How do YOU think humans will evolve and change from this point forward?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I hope that we may evolve in a way where fat is not as dangerous to health as now.

Question: What are your hopes for the future?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: That depends on if you mean my own individual future or the future at large for everyone everywhere. I'll assume you mean my own, though. My hope is that it will be filled with love. I know I'll be happy regardless, but it would be nice to find that special someone... before I'm 80, preferably. Hehe.

Question: Which currently functioning government in the world do you feel is most effective at running its country?


----------



## Captain Save

Answer: The country who has mastered public perception of the facts.

Question: Will a totalitarian regime ever last over a thousand years in the information age?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Denmark.

Q. If there is any truth to reincarnation, and your next incarnation will be determined by your virtue in this life, who/what do you think you'll come back as?*



*My wife has suggested I memorize this instruction: "When they turn on the light, run under the fridge!"

Whoops! Too late!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. Denmark.
> 
> Q. If there is any truth to reincarnation, and your next incarnation will be determined by your virtue in this life, who/what do you think you'll come back as?*
> 
> 
> 
> *My wife has suggested I memorize this instruction: "When they turn on the light, run under the fridge!"
> 
> Whoops! Too late!




A fairy queen  

Yes, that was a serious answer......

When will we see a woman president?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I think it's possible we may see a woman president in the next few years. Hillary and Obama have opened the way.

Question: Do you think civilization will collapse any time soon?


----------



## Lovelyone

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer:
> 
> Question: Do you think civilization will collapse any time soon?



A: it collapsed the day they invented cheese in a can.

Q: If you were on a plane that was doomed to crash and leave no survivors--and you only had 30 seconds to write a goodbye note...who would it be to, and what would you say?


----------



## Pharadox

Answer: I love you and death can't ever change that. Please smile because I was really, really happy. It would be addressed to my Mom, my Dad, my sister, and my three best friends.

Question: What position do you sleep in and is there any particular reason for it?


----------



## mergirl

Question: What position do you sleep in and is there any particular reason for it?[/QUOTE]

A-Wrapped around a beautiful woman, because i am lucky enough to do so. :wubu:

Q-If you were invisible for a day what would you do?


----------



## Pharadox

mergirl said:


> A-Wrapped around a beautiful woman, because i am lucky enough to do so. :wubu:
> 
> Q-If you were invisible for a day what would you do?



Terrific answer mergirl. :happy:

Answer: Go around to public places, singing my heart out. 

Question: Have you ever met someone in person that you originally met online? What happened?


----------



## mergirl

Pharadox said:


> Terrific answer mergirl. :happy:
> 
> Answer: Go around to public places, singing my heart out.
> 
> Question: Have you ever met someone in person that you originally met online? What happened?



Wait..you would be invisible..not soundless!! lmao  ..Oh wait i see.. ok, if ever i hear ghostly singing i know it will be invisible you!:happy:

A- yes i have. They flew lots of miles and stayed with lots of baggage, and it didn't/couldn't work.

Q-If you could bring back someone you know who has died for a day. What would you say to them and how would you spend that day? (sorry, is this a heavy question?.. ah this is truths.. any question is OK!!)


----------



## Pharadox

mergirl said:


> Wait..you would be invisible..not soundless!! lmao  ..Oh wait i see.. ok, if ever i hear ghostly singing i know it will be invisible you!:happy:
> 
> A- yes i have. They flew lots of miles and stayed with lots of baggage, and it didn't/couldn't work.
> 
> Q-If you could bring back someone you know who has died for a day. What would you say to them and how would you spend that day? (sorry, is this a heavy question?.. ah this is truths.. any question is OK!!)



Hehe, exactly. I would have such a great time with it, seeing the looks on people's faces.  I'll be sure to make a stop by Scotland while I'm at it.

And I like heavy and light questions. Both are good. 

Answer: I would bring back my great grandfather, tell him how sorry I am for being so selfishly absent for the last years of his life, and watch old black and white movies with him all day like we did when I was twelve. I'd tell him how much that meant to me, though I never showed it even a fraction as much as I should have when I had the chance to before.

Question: If you could tell one person anything right to their face without worrying about consequences, who would it be and what would you say?


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Pharadox said:


> Question: If you could tell one person anything right to their face without worrying about consequences, who would it be and what would you say?



My co-worker Margaret. I would tell her to stop being so condescending and using me as her whipping girl because I was the last one to become part of the "group". I would tell her to get some self esteem and to just stoppit already.

Question: do you like having your back scratched?


----------



## Famouslastwords

DreamyInToronto said:


> Question: do you like having your back scratched?



A. I love having my back scratched!

Q. Would you do it while on/or with a girl who was on her period.


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> A. I love having my back scratched!
> 
> Q. Would you do it while on/or with a girl who was on her period.



A. No i wouldn't but then i probably wouldn't go down on a girl. 

Q. Have you lived up to your expectations thus far?


----------



## mossystate

cinnamitch said:


> A. No i wouldn't but then i probably wouldn't go down on a girl.
> 
> Q. Have you lived up to your expectations thus far?



In some ways...yes. Other ways....not so much. Now, if I had desired/was able to heed the words of some...I would have already taken over the world....in a good way.  

Q. what is the last thing you observed...minute details....


----------



## Aust99

A: The death of a cockroach.... sprayed it with insect spray and then watched it squirm on it's back... picked it up with a tissue and then flushed it down the toilet... I hate them...

Q: What did you dream about last night?


----------



## thatgirl08

Aust99 said:


> Q: What did you dream about last night?



Q - My friend got mad at me for cutting someone else in line (she wasn't in line at all) and then lit me on fire with a cigarette. I'm pissed at her in real life so that probably has something to do with it.

A - If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A. That I can such a bitchy abusive person sometimes.

Q. If you could pack things up and move anywhere without fear of not affording it where would you go?


----------



## Lovelyone

Famouslastwords said:


> Q. If you could pack things up and move anywhere without fear of not affording it where would you go?



A: I'd move to the west coast where the weather is nicer year round.

Q What's your favorite time of day?


----------



## mergirl

Q What's your favorite time of day?[/QUOTE]

Edit-shit!! haha.. i am just awake.. sorry!! 

A-I love sunrise and sunset. I think maby sunset is the most beautiful. I watch out my window and it looks like the mountains are bleeding red and pink into the sea at times. There are beautiful sunsets here. I Also love when its early and still dark because i feel i have time to do nothing for a while!.

Ok.. here is my favorite time of year too.. just incase you wanted to know..

A-I love autumn (fall) because the air is so crisp and nature puts on such a breathtaking display before it rests until spring. Walking through a forest i feel glorified and small and a thousand other things, all of them happy and amazed at mother nature. Plus i like crunching my feet in the dry leaves! :happy:

Q-Who are your top 5 celebrity shags? (Who are the top 5 celebs you think are most purty?)


----------



## Dmitra

mergirl said:


> Edit-shit!! haha.. i am just awake.. sorry!!
> 
> A-I love sunrise and sunset. I think maby sunset is the most beautiful. I watch out my window and it looks like the mountains are bleeding red and pink into the sea at times. There are beautiful sunsets here. I Also love when its early and still dark because i feel i have time to do nothing for a while!.
> 
> Ok.. here is my favorite time of year too.. just incase you wanted to know..
> 
> A-I love autumn (fall) because the air is so crisp and nature puts on such a breathtaking display before it rests until spring. Walking through a forest i feel glorified and small and a thousand other things, all of them happy and amazed at mother nature. Plus i like crunching my feet in the dry leaves! :happy:
> 
> Q-Who are your top 5 celebrity shags? (Who are the top 5 celebs you think are most purty?)



Fall is my favorite season, too. Love how you describe your feelings during it! 

A: In age (I think) descending order: Alan Rickman, John Doe, Craig Ferguson, Sienna Miller, and Matthew Gray Gubler.

Q: What was the last dream that made you wake up due to its bizarre-ness? (I just had one of those myself, hence my being awake, grr.)


----------



## littlefairywren

DameQ said:


> Q: What was the last dream that made you wake up due to its bizarre-ness? (I just had one of those myself, hence my being awake, grr.)



A: I dreamt that I was trying to help a friend who was in need of financial help. I decided the best way to do so, was to go into marijuana production and sales of course. But then just as I was about to start selling it, he calls and tells me to buy shares in KY Jelly because I will make more money that way. Then I need to get myself a passport because we are going to Tel Aviv. I woke up thinking I have nothing to wear for my passport photo 

Q: If you were to get the ultimate gift from someone, what would it be?


----------



## sirGordy

Answer: The gift of true love and caring, the best gift any human being can give to another 

Question: What has high technology done for you in your life, and why?


----------



## swamptoad

A: For a while now, I've seen how music of huge quantities gets stored now on such tiny and handy devices. And this is good. :happy:


Q: HFCS ... do you like this stuff?


----------



## nitewriter

A: Hi Fructose Corn Syrup .....BLECH!!!!!!!!!!!

Q: Aside from diet books, what gift do you receive that you automatically regift?


----------



## Pharadox

A: I've never re-gifted anything, so I don't know.

Q: What state is your bedroom in? Cluttered? Can you even see the floor? Or everything perfectly in its rightful place?


----------



## mel

Q: What state is your bedroom in? Cluttered? Can you even see the floor? Or everything perfectly in its rightful place?

A: I think it's clean  ***wish there were some clothes on the ground**wink wink**


Q: DO you sleep naked? or PJ's?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A. Naked. Unless it's freezing.

Q: Even knowing the outcome will be the same, if you could do it all over again with an ex, who would it be? (Initials or nick name is fine, if preferred or deemed necessary ).


----------



## Pharadox

A: If I could? I wouldn't want to. But if I had to, it would be Alex.

Q: What do you like the most about yourself as a person?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. My tremendous humility.

Q. If you could go back and edit out one event in your life, what would it be?


----------



## littlefairywren

A: My marriage

Q: What is the one thing you would hate to lose forever?


----------



## Pharadox

A: Only one thing? That's a difficult choice. If I had to pick only one, it would be my sister. We're so close. I think a huge part of me would die if I lost her. (And her name is actually Kimberly, Kimberly. )

Q: If you could make it one type of weather every day of the year, which would it be?


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> A: Only one thing? That's a difficult choice. If I had to pick only one, it would be my sister. We're so close. I think a huge part of me would die if I lost her. (And her name is actually Kimberly, Kimberly. )
> 
> Q: If you could make it one type of weather every day of the year, which would it be?



Oooh, Kimberly is a nice name don't you think 

A: Autumn!!!!! A bit of rain in the morning...and crisp but not too cold.

Q: If you knew a friend was being cheated on, would you tell him or her?


----------



## Teleute

Ooh - I'd go for that clear, crisp November morning air! Sun not too blinding, just light and brisk and refreshing. 

ETA: Curses, LFW is speedier than I am! It would depend on the circumstances; I'd say normally yes, but if I were close enough with the cheating significant other, I would probably try to convince them to come clean about it themselves first.

What talent do you wish you had?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I wish I could dance like Gene Kelly or maybe sing like Roy Orbison

Question: What did you imagine adulthood would be like as a kid?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I wish I could dance like Gene Kelly or maybe sing like Roy Orbison
> 
> Question: What did you imagine adulthood would be like as a kid?



A: Free. To make your own choices, your own mistakes. To be free from the tyranny of bad parents and abuse.

Q: If you could slap one person HARD, without it starting a fight, who would you want to slap (it could be a celebrity too ifin you want)?


----------



## mergirl

A-george bush. I know its such an obvious answer but its not just about his war moungering and his political ineptitude.. but he just has a face i would love to slap. I doubt a fight would ensue anyway, as it would take too long for his brain to register what had happened.

Q-Do you belive in ghosts?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: YES! I don't know if they can actually do anything in our world but I do believe they exist. At least I'd like to hope that there's something after this life.

Q: You're someplace with your friends or family, at dinner, around the family dinner table, at a fancy restaurant something...and you let out a silent but deadly fart...do you act all disgusted and pretend like someone else did it?


----------



## mergirl

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: You're someplace with your friends or family, at dinner, around the family dinner table, at a fancy restaurant something...and you let out a silent but deadly fart...do you act all disgusted and pretend like someone else did it?



A-I would pretend it was a smell coming from the kitchen. Though, my family know me and so would know that i was lying and actually it was me. My nickname when i was about 4 was thunderbum! Hmm..guess i wont be seeing my name on the non secret crush list ever again! 


Q-Would you ever have sex for money? If so how low would you go? 

ETA-I have a 20 in my pocket!


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> A-I would pretend it was a smell coming from the kitchen. Though, my family know me and so would know that i was lying and actually it was me. My nickname when i was about 4 was thunderbum! Hmm..guess i wont be seeing my name on the non secret crush list ever again!
> 
> 
> Q-Would you ever have sex for money? If so how low would you go?
> 
> ETA-I have a 20 in my pocket!



A: For you Mergirl, $.50, otherwise, no. But I don't have change for a twenty, sorry.

Q: If someone mailed you a used maxi pad...what you would do?


----------



## mergirl

*aww you are sweet.. dont worry i found 25p under my couch!*
A-Lick it. No i think i would probably scream and throw it in the air ...then wrack my brain to think of who would do such a godfather type thing.. then i would put it in the bin..and my dog would probably do her utmost to eat it. 

Q-If you could be reincarnated as an animal, what animal would you be? 
*And you can't say 'my dog' just so you get to eat used sani pads!*


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> *aww you are sweet.. dont worry i found 25p under my couch!*
> A-Lick it. No i think i would probably scream and throw it in the air ...then wrack my brain to think of who would do such a godfather type thing.. then i would put it in the bin..and my dog would probably do her utmost to eat it.
> 
> Q-If you could be reincarnated as an animal, what animal would you be?
> *And you can't say 'my dog' just so you get to eat used sani pads!*



I was really pissed off at my half sister on time, so I mailed her a used sani pad...

And I wasn't going to say your dog.

A: Your cat so I could laugh at your dog eating the used sani pads. 

No really, probably a cat or a jungle cat of some sort.

Q: If your sister mailed your a card with some pubic hair on it to "keep you warm for the winter" what would you think/do?


----------



## mergirl

Nice. I threw a used tampon over the gates of Buckingham palace! In my head i had an image of the queen picking it up all disgusted and resigning.. when what would actually have happened is some old gardener would have felt sad at the declining moral standards.

A-I dont have a sister but if my brother sent me a card with pubes in it to keep we warm for the winter... i would think-"fuck that..pubes wont keep me warm" and what i would do would be would be to put the pubes in the bin, buy a coat, walk to the local mental home and explain what had just occured. 

Q-Are you happy? Today i mean. Right now. ??? Why or why not?


----------



## Tina

Yes and no. I've been up all night - no sleep. About ready to go to bed. My jewelry business, which is my dream is doing well, so yes -- happy. My son is in the hospital yet again, so no -- unhappy.

Do you believe in reincarnation?


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> Nice. I threw a used tampon over the gates of Buckingham palace! _*In my head i had an image of the queen picking it up all disgusted and resigning.. when what would actually have happened is some old gardener would have felt sad at the declining moral standards.*_


LMFAO



Tina said:


> Yes and no. I've been up all night - no sleep. About ready to go to bed. My jewelry business, which is my dream is doing well, so yes -- happy. My son is in the hospital yet again, so no -- unhappy.
> 
> Do you believe in reincarnation?



A: I do! But I don't. Depends on the day really.

Q: What's the worst thing you've ever done during a truth or dare session?


----------



## mergirl

A-I dont know. I read a really compelling book called 'The children time forgot' when i was younger and it made me believe strongly that it was possible, though as i get older, study science more i seem to have 'lost' some of my spiritual beliefs somehow..I think i belive in reincarnation less, which is a shame. Then again, i find it hard to belive that so much energy can just end.. Tina, you ask a tricky question! lol I find questions about used sanitary protection much more easy. 

Q-What are you most afraid of?

Erm.. i was too late...

A-I ran naked through a park i recall..Though i belive i may have done worse and have blotted it out or was too drunk to remember. Also, telling the truth is a pretty bad idea most of the time ironically in games of truths! 

Q-What are you most afraid of??


----------



## Tau

mergirl said:


> A-I dont know. I read a really compelling book called 'The children time forgot' when i was younger and it made me believe strongly that it was possible, though as i get older, study science more i seem to have 'lost' some of my spiritual beliefs somehow..I think i belive in reincarnation less, which is a shame. Then again, i find it hard to belive that so much energy can just end.. Tina, you ask a tricky question! lol I find questions about used sanitary protection much more easy.
> 
> Q-What are you most afraid of?
> 
> Erm.. i was too late...
> 
> A-I ran naked through a park i recall..Though i belive i may have done worse and have blotted it out or was too drunk to remember. Also, telling the truth is a pretty bad idea most of the time ironically in games of truths!
> 
> Q-What are you most afraid of??



Dying unhappy, with hurt or misery in my heart.

If you could change one thing about the history of our planet - political, environmental, social - what would it be?


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> A-I dont know. I read a really compelling book called 'The children time forgot' when i was younger and it made me believe strongly that it was possible, though as i get older, study science more i seem to have 'lost' some of my spiritual beliefs somehow..I think i belive in reincarnation less, which is a shame. Then again, i find it hard to belive that so much energy can just end.. Tina, you ask a tricky question! lol I find questions about used sanitary protection much more easy.
> 
> Q-What are you most afraid of?
> 
> Erm.. i was too late...
> 
> A-I ran naked through a park i recall..Though i belive i may have done worse and have blotted it out or was too drunk to remember. Also, telling the truth is a pretty bad idea most of the time ironically in games of truths!
> 
> Q-What are you most afraid of??



A: I think being alone. Either that or heights/crashing in a plane.

Oooof tooo late...

A: I would change the amount of debt America is in.

Q: Angelina Jolie...hit it and quit it, total dogger, or marry her?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Just leave Angelina Jolie alone. She's cute, but not my type.

Question: Do you feel people such as KKK members or Neo-Nazis are evil or merely misguided souls?


----------



## nitewriter

A: I believe that KKK & Neo Nazi 's are indoctrinated AFTER they exit the womb doesn't make them evil, but intractable & dangerous.

Q: Are you open about your preference for people of fluffy frame or do you lurk & lust in the shadows?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

answer: I am open about it and I do get some michael extracted now and again; I just can't talk to women I find attractive without being blind drunk or fearlessly confident due to the occasional ego inflation.

question: would you rather live for fifty years as a farmer or five years as a rockstar?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Answer: I would rather live 50 years as a farmer's wife.

Question: If you run into someone and they speak to you as if they know you and you are wracking your brain thinking "where the hell do I know this person?" or even "do I know this person, or are they just super friendly", would you just keep talking or ask them if indeed you have met before?


----------



## mel

Q:If you run into someone and they speak to you as if they know you and you are wracking your brain thinking "where the hell do I know this person?" or even "do I know this person, or are they just super friendly", would you just keep talking or ask them if indeed you have met before?

A: I normally keep talking..then who they are comes to be hours or days later (if I am lucky)

Q: what will you be doing at midnight tonight?


----------



## Lovelyone

mel said:


> Q: what will you be doing at midnight tonight?



A: sleeping

Q: What's the thing that you turn to when you need to pamper yourself?


----------



## littlefairywren

A: A long soak in a bath full of bubbles....followed closely by anything to do with chocolate.

Q: Would you do something illegal to help out a best friend if they were in trouble?


----------



## Lovelyone

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Would you do something illegal to help out a best friend if they were in trouble?



A: as long as it didn't involve killing someone I would go to great lengths to protect the people whom I love

Q: What's the ONE thing that you can do, that no one can do better?


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovelyone said:


> Q: What's the ONE thing that you can do, that no one can do better?



A: Loving my cat...I am the only one she allows to rub her ears till she is asleep. Everyone else gets a claw filled swipe 

Q: If you could trade places with anyone for one day, who would you be and why?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you could trade places with anyone for one day, who would you be and why?



A: A really famous celebrity to get all that free stuff  

Q: If your parent/s became too elderly or ill to care for themselves, would you take them in, or would you put them in a nursing home (money's not an issue)?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: A really famous celebrity to get all that free stuff
> 
> Q: If your parent/s became too elderly or ill to care for themselves, would you take them in, or would you put them in a nursing home (money's not an issue)?



A: My parents are dead. But I would put my parents in a home if they were alive!

Q: If you had to wipe someone you loved's ass a lot, would you do it? Not a baby or a child either, a grown person.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Q: If you had to wipe someone you loved's ass a lot, would you do it? Not a baby or a child either, a grown person.[/QUOTE]

A: Yes

Q: If you could rob a bank and get away with it, would you?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Q: If you had to wipe someone you loved's ass a lot, would you do it? Not a baby or a child either, a grown person.



A: Yes

Q: If you could rob a bank and get away with it, would you?[/QUOTE]

A: No one this fat could get away with it, but let's say I had a magic wand that said I would get away with it. HELL YES I WOULD. This is assuming I wouldn't get caught later with marked bills too. That I would truly, get away with it.

Q: If someone held a gun to your loved one's head and said they were going to kill them unless you licked your pet's poop-covered asshole, would you do it?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: If someone held a gun to your loved one's head and said they were going to kill them unless you licked your pet's poop-covered asshole, would you do it?



A: Mattered if they were really a loved one lol , but yes........then I'd run to the bathroom and brush my teeth and tongue for a day, then rinse with Listerine for a few days. 

Q: Would you rather be thin or rich?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Mattered if they were really a loved one lol , but yes........then I'd run to the bathroom and brush my teeth and tongue for a day, then rinse with Listerine for a few days.
> 
> Q: Would you rather be thin or rich?



A: Depends on how fat being rich meant I was. Technically being rich meant I could be as thin as I wanted to be. But if I had to choose I could live with being thin and middle class. I used to be happy being fat. I don't know why the change. Maybe it's my love life.

Q: Would you rather have NSA sex with no emotional or financial support whatsoever, or emotional and financial support with no sex at all?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Would you rather have NSA sex with no emotional or financial support whatsoever, or emotional and financial support with no sex at all?



A: ACK!!!! I guess emotional and financial support with no sex. 

Q: What's one thing you wish you could do?


----------



## mel

Q: What's one thing you wish you could do?

A: Travel the world!!


Q: When was your 1st kiss (KISS) ?


----------



## Gspoon

mel said:


> Q: What's one thing you wish you could do?
> 
> A: Travel the world!!
> 
> 
> Q: When was your 1st kiss (KISS) ?




A: When I was a freshman in high school


Q: If you had a cake, would you share any of it?


----------



## littlefairywren

A: Of course....but if it was a Chocolate cake you would need to get in real quick!!

Q: How old were you when you stopped believing in Santa?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Q: How old were you when you stopped believing in Santa?[/QUOTE]

A: 6 or 7? (It was my cousin's fault!)

Q: Would you rather work 10 years at a job you hated (then retire), or 20 years at a job you loved before you were able to retire?


----------



## Dmitra

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Q: Would you rather work 10 years at a job you hated (then retire), or 20 years at a job you loved before you were able to retire?



A: I'll take the beloved job for 20, Alex! 

Q: Which would you rather be, blind or deaf -- and why?


----------



## littlefairywren

DameQ said:


> Q: Which would you rather be, blind or deaf -- and why?



A: As much as I would miss music, I would rather be deaf. I am not particularly fond of the dark, and I would miss seeing the faces of the people I love too much. Also, I hate falling over 

Q: Have you ever been in love with more than one person at a time?


----------



## Pharadox

A: Yes I have!

Q: What is the worst thing you've ever forgiven someone for?


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> Q: What is the worst thing you've ever forgiven someone for?



A: I forgave someone for breaking my heart (bad mistake).

Q: Have you ever been tempted to touch a complete stranger?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Have you ever been tempted to touch a complete stranger?



A: All the time.

Q: What's the longest amount of hours you've been up?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: What's the longest amount of hours you've been up?



A: Not sure about the amount of hours, but I have been up for just under 3 days straight once. I was feeling pretty manic by that point.

Q: What is your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Not sure about the amount of hours, but I have been up for just under 3 days straight once. I was feeling pretty manic by that point.
> 
> Q: What is your most embarrassing moment?



A: When I had swine flu, I shit the bed repeatedly in the hospital, because I was so incontinent. It was the most embarrassing thing that's ever happened to me. I felt like crying.

Q: Do you believe in soul mates? If you do, do you believe it's possible to have more than one?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Do you believe in soul mates? If you do, do you believe it's possible to have more than one?



A: Yes I do. I think it is possible to have more than one....I refuse to believe there is only one chance for true happiness with just one person.

Q: Do you belive in being cruel to be kind?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes I do. I think it is possible to have more than one....I refuse to believe there is only one chance for true happiness with just one person.
> 
> Q: Do you belive in being cruel to be kind?



A: No, I think that's just a sad excuse for some people to be an asshole to someone else. Unless it's something like telling someone their bf is cheating on them, then yes, do something cruel to be kind.

Q: Do you ever wipe your nose on your shirt, EVER?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Do you ever wipe your nose on your shirt, EVER?



A: Eewww no! I am one of those constant tissue carriers. Usually carry one in the middle of my bra.

Q: Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Eewww no! I am one of those constant tissue carriers. Usually carry one in the middle of my bra.
> 
> Q: Do you sing in the shower?



A: Yes, but very rarely.

Q: Would you ever let someone in the bathroom with you while you pooped? In your house, not in a public restroom.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Would you ever let someone in the bathroom with you while you pooped? In your house, not in a public restroom.



A: That idea kind of freaks me out a bit. I don't think I could do that. Pee yes, poop no!

Q: Have you ever been told a secret and then shared it with someone else?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: That idea kind of freaks me out a bit. I don't think I could do that. Pee yes, poop no!
> 
> Q: Have you ever been told a secret and then shared it with someone else?



A: Who hasn't? I don't do it every time though.

Q: What's a funny but gross story you have?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: What's a funny but gross story you have?



A: I went to see a male stripper with friends was when I was 18. Had never been to a strip club so had no idea what to expect. It also had female strippers on before the males. Anyway, we are waiting in line to pay for tickets...and I notice that the male customers were handed paper bags when they paid. On our turn to pay, we did not get a paper bag. Thank god I did not ask for one. But it bothered me that we did not get ours. So the show starts with the female stripper....and then I heard the paper bags rustling behind me. I was horrified, convinced the guys behind me would miss their paper bags and hit me instead. We did not get to see the male stripper lol....could not get out of there fast enough 

Q: Do you perform random acts of kindness?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: I went to see a male stripper with friends was when I was 18. Had never been to a strip club so had no idea what to expect. It also had female strippers on before the males. Anyway, we are waiting in line to pay for tickets...and I notice that the male customers were handed paper bags when they paid. On our turn to pay, we did not get a paper bag. Thank god I did not ask for one. But it bothered me that we did not get ours. So the show starts with the female stripper....and then I heard the paper bags rustling behind me. I was horrified, convinced the guys behind me would miss their paper bags and hit me instead. We did not get to see the male stripper lol....could not get out of there fast enough
> 
> Q: Do you perform random acts of kindness?



OMG I'm so glad I asked that question, that's the best answer I've ever seen!

A: Yes I do.

Q: Do you ever get cranky with a loved one or pet and immediately feel guilty?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> OMG I'm so glad I asked that question, that's the best answer I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Do you ever get cranky with a loved one or pet and immediately feel guilty?



A: Rarely, because it takes a lot to really push my buttons. But when I ever have done it, it makes me feel sick in the tummy. 

Q: If you found a wallet with $1000 dollars in the street and the wallet contained ID, would you contact the owner to return said money?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Rarely, because it takes a lot to really push my buttons. But when I ever have done it, it makes me feel sick in the tummy.
> 
> Q: If you found a wallet with $1000 dollars in the street and the wallet contained ID, would you contact the owner to return said money?



A: I'd have to think twice about it, but I'd probably end up returning it.

Q: What's your favorite and least favorite fruit and vegetable?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: What's your favorite and least favorite fruit and vegetable?



A: Fav. fruit - cherries , Fav. veg - carrots
Least fav. fruit - lychees , Least fav. veg - beans (yukkety)

Q: Would you do absolutely anything for $1,000,000?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Fav. fruit - cherries , Fav. veg - carrots
> Least fav. fruit - lychees , Least fav. veg - beans (yukkety)
> 
> Q: Would you do absolutely anything for $1,000,000?



A: No. There are some things that are you are better off without the money if you had to do. Murder is one thing that comes to mind. Anything involving poop...etc.

Q: Would you marry a really old man/woman if they were rich if you absolutely knew he/she was going to die in a year and he was going to leave you all his/her money?


----------



## Gingembre

A: Ummm, no, although I'd think about it! Depends how much of a silver fox they were, haha!

Q: Do you drink? If so, what's your tipple?


----------



## Gspoon

A: I love Screwdrivers, Vodka and Orange Juice

Q: Ipod and Phone, or Iphone?


----------



## steely

A: No phone, not even a cell phone.

Q: How many times have you fallen in love? Not lust, that happens all too frequently!


----------



## Teleute

Once.

Q - How do you interpret the fact that 5 of FLW's last 11 posts here have been poop-related? p <3 FLW)


----------



## steely

A: She has major poop issues! and that's just fine. I can understand that.

Q: Do you have major poop issues?


----------



## Gspoon

A: I enjoy my fiber bars and fiber cereals.


Q: Handstands or Cartwheels?


----------



## BigIzzy

[/QUOTE]Q: Handstands or Cartwheels?[/QUOTE]

A: neither

Q: oral, give or receive?


----------



## Teleute

Give, for sure. 

Q (may have been asked already, but we'll get someone else's response on it!) - who was your first major crush? What were they like?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

A: my first major crush was when I was in 6th grade to a new boy that moved to town. His name was Eddie and he was so freaking good looking. Everybody thought so. The cool part was that he was interested in me, the fat girl. He was my first kiss. When he moved away, I would go to the payphone and call him. That didn't last long. Then when I was 21, he showed up at my door. I was shocked and nervous. He was with a male friend. Soon the friend explained that they were lovers and that Eddie wasn't convinced that he was gay because he had liked a girl so much, me. Wow, that was a mind blower for sure. Anyway, he was gay for sure. They were a good couple.

Q: Have you ever had to go to the bathroom really bad while on a road trip and stopped at a restroom that was so dirty that you refused to use it, held on, and drove a long distance for a better choice?


----------



## littlefairywren

D_A_Bunny said:


> Q: Have you ever had to go to the bathroom really bad while on a road trip and stopped at a restroom that was so dirty that you refused to use it, held on, and drove a long distance for a better choice?



A: YES! 

Q: Would you risk your own life to save another?


----------



## BigIzzy

A: depends on if they were worth saving, generally, yes, but not if they were some mass murderer or rapist or something

Q: Do age differences matter to you in a serious relationship?


----------



## littlefairywren

BigIzzy said:


> Q: Do age differences matter to you in a serious relationship?



A: Depends on the individual I guess. But there has to be a cut off somewhere.

Q: Name one thing that really scares you?


----------



## BigIzzy

A:Insects

Q: Do you like Jazz music, if yes, anybody in particular?


----------



## littlefairywren

BigIzzy said:


> Q: Do you like Jazz music, if yes, anybody in particular?



A: Yes, soft Jazz though. I really like Miles Davis 

B: Have you ever taken an illegal substance?


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

No...never really gave it a chance though!


Question- If you didnt have to worry about money, What would you do for a living(dream job)?


----------



## littlefairywren

OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Question- If you didnt have to worry about money, What would you do for a living(dream job)?



A: I would love to be an artist. I could paint until the cows came home!!

Q: Have you ever made a prank phone call?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: No, I've never made a prank phone call. I've always to though.

Question: What is your favorite aspect of Dims?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is your favorite aspect of Dims?



A: The amazing support (particularly amongst the women). I also love playing in the lounge, great people etc. What's not to love!?

Q: Which position do you fall asleep in?


----------



## Pharadox

A: Curled up on my side, back facing to the empty side of my bed. It's like I'm ready to spoon at any time except there's nobody there. 

Q: What's your favorite book and why?


----------



## Teleute

Frequently curled up in the recliner in front of the xbox, controller still in hand >_> In bed I normally fall asleep curled up on my left side.

Edit: not speedy enough! My favorite book changes often. I think the Sandman graphic novels are what I've gone back to the most, but I really love discovering new books/series all the time. Oh, I guess Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy would qualify, and is a proper non-graphic-type novel (which I assume is what you were going for )

Q - What is your favorite children's movie? It doesn't have to be from when you were little, just one that's clearly designed for kids.


----------



## Pharadox

A: The Last Unicorn <3 I wonder if that qualifies as being clearly designed for kids, though.

Q: How much water do you drink every day? Do you like water or do you just drink it because you have to? Do you think drinking water makes you a healthier person? Yes, three questions in one. Heeeh. I'm pushing it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Pharadox said:


> Q: How much water do you drink every day? Do you like water or do you just drink it because you have to? Do you think drinking water makes you a healthier person? Yes, three questions in one. Heeeh. I'm pushing it.



A: At least 1/2 a gallon a day. Yes, I like water. Yes to being healthier for drinking it.

Q: Fire or floods; which is scariest to you?


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Q: Fire or floods; which is scariest to you?



A: Fire, I am surrounded by the bush. Aussie Summers can be pretty harsh.

Q: Have you ever had a near death experience?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: No, I never have.

Question: What do you feel is one of the most important moments in all of human history?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What do you feel is one of the most important moments in all of human history?



A: The day I was born, of course.

Q: Have you ever farted and pretended it was someone else?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> A: The day I was born, of course.
> 
> Q: Have you ever farted and pretended it was someone else?



Hahaha, good answer FLW!!

A: The dog did it 

Q: If you could be anywhere else right now, where would it be and why?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you could be anywhere else right now, where would it be and why?



A: Back in college. I was away from my mother, on my own, and happy doing what I was doing.

Q: Shopping or sight-seeing during a vacation? Which one.


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha, good answer FLW!!
> 
> A: The dog did it
> 
> Q: If you could be anywhere else right now, where would it be and why?



A: Denmark, because I'm a sucker for things, and people that are bad for me.

EDIT: TOO SLOW OH WELL UM.
A: Sight seeing.

Q: How many times have you been in love?


----------



## littlefairywren

double post...oops


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Denmark, because I'm a sucker for things, and people that are bad for me.
> 
> EDIT: TOO SLOW OH WELL UM.
> A: Sight seeing.
> 
> Q: How many times have you been in love?



A: Once, and I think I am headed that way again...maybe.

Q: Would you say you are a trusting person?


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> A: Once, and I think I am headed that way again...maybe.


{heart this}





A: Yes... probably too much when I was younger and I got taken advantage of by 'friends'. 

It takes a bit to earn my trust now but I am a trusting person...

Q: Are you a patriotic person??


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> Q: Are you a patriotic person??



A: Not as much as I should be. There is no way anyone could call me a Dinky Di Aussie. My bad

Q: Have you ever been on television?


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Have you ever been on television?



Yes I have been on television briefly. Actually it was just me, my sis and my Dad that got videotaped from being in the crowd while we were watching stunt bicyclists perform at some indoor arena. That happened a long time ago.





Have you ever caught anything at at on fire in the kitchen? What was it?


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> Have you ever caught anything at at on fire in the kitchen? What was it?



A: Yes, my arm lol. I am accident prone at the best of times and should not be trusted near a naked flame. 

Q: What makes you go weak at the knees?


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes, my arm lol. I am accident prone at the best of times and should not be trusted near a naked flame.
> 
> YIKES
> 
> Q: What makes you go weak at the knees?




The ride that goes straight up really, really high ... and down .. and then up again .. forget what it is called .. but I sure feel it in my knees ... as well as pumped full of adrenaline.


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes, my arm lol. I am accident prone at the best of times and should not be trusted near a naked flame.
> 
> YIKES
> 
> Q: What makes you go weak at the knees?




A: The ride that goes straight up really, really high ... and down .. and then up again .. forget what it is called .. but I sure feel it in my knees ... as well as pumped full of adrenaline.



Q: What is something really fun that you haven't done in the longest time?


----------



## Famouslastwords

swamptoad said:


> A: The ride that goes straight up really, really high ... and down .. and then up again .. forget what it is called .. but I sure feel it in my knees ... as well as pumped full of adrenaline.
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is something really fun that you haven't done in the longest time?



A: Mail somebody something absolutely disgusting! Like pubes or a used pad.

Q: If you gained 100 pounds would you go on a diet or have WLS? If yes, which would you do?


----------



## swamptoad

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Mail somebody something absolutely disgusting! Like pubes or a used pad.
> 
> Q: If you gained 100 pounds would you go on a diet or have WLS? If yes, which would you do?



If I gained 100 pounds I might possibly go on a diet rather than do WLS. If I said yes to the diet, I would probably see what happens and do what I could about the aforementioned gain of 100 pounds. 

Do you like this website? If you like the website then is it cool?


----------



## Famouslastwords

swamptoad said:


> Do you like this website? If you like the website then is it cool?



A: Yes I like it, yes, it's pretty cool, it's kinda fun. Wish they had stuff in my size, but oh wells.

Q: Do you own an ipod? If you do, how many gigs is it? Is it full?


----------



## swamptoad

A: I don't own an iPod :doh: but i do own a Zune mp3 player and it's got a pretty wide selection on it. 


Q: Have you ever mistakingly gone to work on your day off .. all dressed and ready to go? *lol*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

swamptoad said:


> Q: Have you ever mistakingly gone to work on your day off .. all dressed and ready to go? *lol*



A: I once got as far as a complete shower before the brain kicked in. At 5 in the morning I was pretty pissed at my self - :doh:

Q: Has anyone ever totally, I mean _totally _mortified you by sharing something in public that should have been completely private?


----------



## Famouslastwords

OneWickedAngel said:


> A: I once got as far as a complete shower before the brain kicked in. At 5 in the morning I was pretty pissed at my self - :doh:
> 
> Q: Has anyone ever totally, I mean _totally _mortified you by sharing something in public that should have been completely private?



A: Several times. All of my foster sisters like to announce my private problems.

Q: What do you when someone plays mind games with you?


----------



## Teleute

OneWickedAngel said:


> A: I once got as far as a complete shower before the brain kicked in. At 5 in the morning I was pretty pissed at my self - :doh:
> 
> Q: Has anyone ever totally, I mean _totally _mortified you by sharing something in public that should have been completely private?



Hell, my husband does this on a regular basis! There have been multiple occasions where I have to pull him aside afterwards and be like "um, okay, that was so totally a "not-for-other-people" bit of information..." I kind of think I should start tagging things in advance as "not safe for public consumption". :doh:

Edit: Goddamn it I am SLOW, haha! Okay, FLW's question: I don't generally get pulled into mind games; I think I've gotten much better about recognizing people who like them, and avoiding those people whenever possible. When that kind of thing does happen, I'm pretty direct about cutting it off - my mom has a story about when I was ~13 and we were arguing where I said something like "Mom, you're trying to guilt trip me! Now I'm going to go to my room for five minutes so you can think about that, and when I come back we can have an actual discussion."  I was an obnoxious know-it-all even then 

Q - Where would you most like to live (city, area, style of house, whatever is important to you for your ideal living space)? Why is this perfect for you?


----------



## steely

A. I'm really happy where I am, I like my house and yard, I love my creek. I enjoy breathing deep in the cool, green mornings of spring. Yea, I'm happy living here in the shadow of the blue mountains.

Q. Do you have trash collection or do you take it off to the substation nearby?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A. I have trash collection.

Q. What do you see yourself doing five years from now (besides still being on Dims )?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OneWickedAngel said:


> Q. What do you see yourself doing five years from now (besides still being on Dims )?



A: Living on my own in another state.

Q: If someone offered you $1,000.00 for sex (protected), would you do it?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Living on my own in another state.
> 
> Q: If someone offered you $1,000.00 for sex (protected), would you do it?




A: HELL NO.

Q: What are five things you wouldn't do for a million dollars?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> A: HELL NO.
> 
> Q: What are five things you wouldn't do for a million dollars?



A:
1. Sell my Granny
2. Dress like a man
3. Burst into song on a crowded train
4. Ask for a paper bag at a strip club
5. Suck on my own foot

Q: Have you ever participated in extreme anything...sport etc?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A:
> 1. Sell my Granny
> 2. Dress like a man
> 3. Burst into song on a crowded train
> 4. Ask for a paper bag at a strip club
> 5. Suck on my own foot
> 
> Q: Have you ever participated in extreme anything...sport etc?



A: Not really unless you count phone sex operator extreme. lol

Wait a second you'd murder somebody for a million dollars but you won't dress like a man? I'd do all of those things for a million dollars btw.

Q: Name one food you'd rather die than eat?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Not really unless you count phone sex operator extreme. lol
> 
> Wait a second you'd murder somebody for a million dollars but you won't dress like a man? I'd do all of those things for a million dollars btw.
> 
> Q: Name one food you'd rather die than eat?



Hahaha....I think I read that wrong. Woops 

A: That thing that starts with a B (can't remember it).....you know, that almost there baby duckling that gets eaten before it breathes......gross!!!

B: What is your worst "foot in your mouth" moment?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What is your worst "foot in your mouth" moment?



A: I told this guy that these two people were gay, well they were behind me. I was like "I was just embarrassed that I said that to you earlier." Cuz I asked them flat out if they were gay earlier. I looked like a total ass and idiot.

Q: Is your ass an exit only? If not have you ever done it there before? If so, did you enjoy it?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. My ass has been designated a national treasure and is protected from invasion by Congress.*


Q. If you didn't have to work, what would you do?


*Nancy Pelosi _personally_ interviews the doctor before my annual physical to make sure his fingers aren't too big.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. My ass has been designated a national treasure and is protected from invasion by Congress.*
> 
> 
> Q. If you didn't have to work, what would you do?
> 
> 
> *Nancy Pelosi _personally_ interviews the doctor before my annual physical to make sure his fingers aren't too big.



A: Travel

Q: Have you ever wanted to take a picture of your poop and send it to someone just to gross them out, if so, did you?


----------



## mergirl

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Have you ever wanted to take a picture of your poop and send it to someone just to gross them out, if so, did you?



A-Not to gross them out but because i was proud!! 

Q-If you won the lottery what would be the first thing you would do?


----------



## mossystate

Move.

Q. If you wanted some of my lottery winnings, what something nice would you do for me.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mergirl said:


> A-Not to gross them out but because i was proud!!
> 
> Q-If you won the lottery what would be the first thing you would do?




Mossy beat me to the punch!!!!
A: Move out of shit- California.


A: I'd tickle your back and play with your hair.

Q: Have you ever drunk dialed an ex? What did you say? Were you angry or sad? Did you cry?


----------



## Linda

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Have you ever drunk dialed an ex? What did you say? Were you angry or sad? Did you cry?




A God no. They are all deleted out of my phone to overt that temptation...lol


Q If this was the last day on Earth, how would you spend it?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Linda said:


> A God no. They are all deleted out of my phone to overt that temptation...lol
> 
> 
> Q If this was the last day on Earth, how would you spend it?



A: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTING. Just kidding. I'd probably say a prayer to a higher power hoping it hears me, have sex with my significant other if they're capable *grumble grumble* and then EAT EVERYTHING.

Q: I took penis enlargement pills so I could sue them when I didn't grow six inches in six weeks, well, I grew a six inch nub, should I operate? Will you pay for it?


----------



## Teleute

A: No, you should make fetish porn instead. 

Q: Do you have any birthmarks, moles, or freckles? Do you like them or hate them?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Teleute said:


> A: No, you should make fetish porn instead.
> 
> Q: Do you have any birthmarks, moles, or freckles? Do you like them or hate them?



A: I have freckles but only in the summer when the sun brings them out. I think they're cute.

Q: Should I do my homework or keep trolling DIMS?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Should I do my homework or keep trolling DIMS?



A: That depends. How good are you at multi-tasking? Which is kind of a question answer...answer 

Q: If you were at a dinner party and put something in your mouth that you realise you shouldn't have (food I mean), would you still swallow it or spit it out?


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you were at a dinner party and put something in your mouth that you realise you shouldn't have (food I mean), would you still swallow it or spit it out?



A LOL (Food I mean) I would spit it into my napkin. If I swallowed it the reaction might be much worse. lol

Q Think of the first guy that milked a cow. What the heck do you think he was doing down there to begin with?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Q Think of the first guy that milked a cow. What the heck do you think he was doing down there to begin with?



A: I know right......just like, who in their right mind thought an oyster on a rock looked appetising  Um, maybe he realised teats had a purpose when he saw a baby cow latch on.

Q: If you could would you change your name, and if so what would you call yourself?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you could would you change your name, and if so what would you call yourself?



A: I didn't change my name; I added my preferred name on. _Raivenne_

Q: If you were given a foaling to name, what would you call him or her?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would call him Lightning, or maybe Elmer.

Question: What do you think is the key to living a good life?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Realizing that when you benefit others you benefit yourself.

Q. If you had to give up one object that you use every day, what would it be?


----------



## Lovelyone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q. If you had to give up one object that you use every day, what would it be?



A: my landline

Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## Linda

Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?

A. Absolutely not. I believe in lust, attraction and chemistry at first sight but love takes time. Love is way too complicated to just hit us instantly.



Q: What is more important to you: having a lot of friends or one really good one?


----------



## swamptoad

Having one really good one.


Which do you prefer .. a longer duration of the warmest of days or the coldest of days?


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> Which do you prefer .. a longer duration of the warmest of days or the coldest of days?



A: Definitely coldest days....I am not designed for hot weather!

Q: What is your favourite quality in other people?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Definitely coldest days....I am not designed for hot weather!
> 
> Q: What is your favourite quality in other people?



A: Love

Q: If you had to get a tattoo, what would you get and where would you get it? Tattoo'd makeup counts.


----------



## Paquito

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Love
> 
> Q: If you had to get a tattoo, what would you get and where would you get it? Tattoo'd makeup counts.



A: I'd like to get my family crest on my arm. Nothing too big or elaborate, just a way to show family pride.

Q: How do you feel about tattoos and piercings? Hot, unneccessary, kids just trying to be nonconformists by conforming to the nonconformist nature of tattoos? Where do you stand?


----------



## littlefairywren

You beat me free2beme04!

A: I like them, my nose is pierced. Some tattoos are seriously hot.....depending on the wearer. Each to their own.

Q: What is your favourite thing about the opposite sex?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: My favorite thing is a) In physical terms, the curves/softness and b.) Their capacity to love and care.

Question: What is your favorite film?


----------



## LovelyLiz

A: It's really a long list...but the film I've liked most over the past few years is probably Lars and the Real Girl.

Q: What kind of underwear are you wearing RIGHT NOW? Details, please.


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: I hope you appreciate the fact that I had to undo the button of my jeans and pull my jeans down a bit to look at my undies. Anyway, I'm wearing boyshort undies with red, pink and gray stars on them.

Q: Trampstamps....do you want one either on yourself (if your a girl) or your girlfriend (if you're a lesbian or a guy)? If not do you think they're trashy or tacky?


----------



## mergirl

A-Oh i had to google 'tramp stamp'.. I wanted some sort of sea type thing on my lower back but i need to design it and it needs to be the same sort of design as my shoulder tat of a dog. I would like a whale but they end up looking cartoonish.. i'm going for an animal theme i see.. mmm now i know they are called 'tramp stamps' i want one even more. Even though tramp here means bum which means fanny which means vagina....a tramp over here is a homeless person. 

Q-What was your last sexual fantasy about? (I don't mean last ever but the last one you had!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> A-Oh i had to google 'tramp stamp'.. I wanted some sort of sea type thing on my lower back but i need to design it and it needs to be the same sort of design as my shoulder tat of a dog. I would like a whale but they end up looking cartoonish.. i'm going for an animal theme i see.. mmm now i know they are called 'tramp stamps' i want one even more. Even though tramp here means bum which means fanny which means vagina....a tramp over here is a homeless person.
> 
> Q-What was your last sexual fantasy about? (I don't mean last ever but the last one you had!)



A.Two guys and me.....yes, I'm quite worthy of a tramp stamp 

Q. What kind of porn do you prefer?


----------



## mossystate

The kind that's in my head.

Q. When was the last time you lent someone a hand, and there was no ' ulterior motive ' attached to the act.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> T
> Q. When was the last time you lent someone a hand, and there was no ' ulterior motive ' attached to the act.



A: A couple days ago, but it wasn't someone, it was somebirdie 

Q: Do you prefer animals over people? (Yes, I know humans are animals )


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Infinitely.

Q. Assuming you have a soul, for what would you be willing to sell it?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. Infinitely.
> 
> Q. Assuming you have a soul, for what would you be willing to sell it?



A: Absolutely nothing. Though, an infinite amount of money would be tempting.

Q: How much rejection would it take to make you question your sexuality?


----------



## Teleute

It's dangerous to assume I'd be doing the selling rather than the buying 

Edit: Goddamn you and your speedy typing, FLW! Also, the thought of questioning MY sexuality... HAHAHAHHAHAHA! 

Q: Do you still play with kids' toys (I'm a fan of lego myself)? Any particular favorites?


----------



## Aust99

A: I still play with my gameboy mini.... when I have a spare few mins... takes me back 

Q: Who would you phone with your one call if you got arrested?


----------



## Lovelyone

Aust99 said:


> Q: Who would you phone with your one call if you got arrested?



A: My best friend...then again, she'd probably be sitting next to me in jail saying "that was fun, what's next?"

Q. What's the one bad/naughty thing you would do...if you knew that you would not get into trouble or be punished for it?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Lovelyone said:


> A: My best friend...then again, she'd probably be sitting next to me in jail saying "that was fun, what's next?"
> 
> Q. What's the one bad/naughty thing you would do...if you knew that you would not get into trouble or be punished for it?




Rob a bank.

Have you ever eaten a whole cake by yourself in one sitting?


----------



## lozonloz

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Rob a bank.
> 
> Have you ever eaten a whole cake by yourself in one sitting?



Who HASNT eaten a whole cake by themselves in one sitting?!

Nom delicious cake....

Hmmmmm.... 

If you had to pick, what teenage mutant ninja turtle would you be?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lozonloz said:


> Who HASNT eaten a whole cake by themselves in one sitting?!
> 
> Nom delicious cake....
> 
> Hmmmmm....
> 
> If you had to pick, what teenage mutant ninja turtle would you be?



The hot one.......


Q. How big is your penis.....or your tits if a lady MUST answer


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I don't know the exact length of my penis, but it is on the smaller side. However, I think I can make up for that with my "magic fingers" 

Question: What is the one subject in life you are absolutely passionate about?


----------



## mergirl

A-Animals.. ..human psychology is a very close second. 

Q-When was the last time you had a verbal fight with someone? What was it about?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Not sure if I would call it a "fight" but more of me sharing some bad feelings I was having about an event the night before with my boyfriend. He called me back later to apologize.

Q. What was the best date you have ever had?


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Long answer sorry! hehe .... The best date I ever had was with a guy from the internet last year. First of all, he was a BHM :wubu: and we met in the "B" section of a Chapters store, which I thought was a cute suggestion. Then we went for sushi, to a movie (The Wrestler), for a long walk, and then to see a UFC game. I am not into UFC games but as we were walking we stumbled across a pub and it was UFC 47 or something like that. I saw his eyes light up so we went in. It turned out some of his friends were there so we sat with them and he introduced me and one of his friends piped up, smiled at me and said something like "so this is your hot internet date". Then after all of us went for coffee together. And, he paid for everything which was sooo nice and not expected as it's usually me who does all the paying on dates. He was also very chivalrous - holding the door, pulling out my chair, etc. etc. At the end of the date, he walked me home to my door too and gave me a great big hug. It was so nice. Although we dated for a while after that, it turned out he had lied about a whole bunch of stuff so I had to end it.  But that first date was one of the best.

Question: Have you had a sexual encounter with a person of the same sex if you are straight and if you are gay have you had a sexual encounter with a person of the opposite sex just to see what it was like?


----------



## Lovelyone

DreamyInToronto said:


> Question: Have you had a sexual encounter with a person of the same sex if you are straight and if you are gay have you had a sexual encounter with a person of the opposite sex just to see what it was like?



A: No

Q: If you could relive one moment from your past..which would it be?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Lovelyone said:


> A: No
> 
> Q: If you could relive one moment from your past..which would it be?



A: I try to think of this question and all of the stuff I know now in regards to what I knew then is tinged in sadness, or the memory itself was sadness, fear, or some unhappy feeling. I wasn't very happy until a few years ago. And then when my fiance left me I wasn't happy again. Now I'm on medication, I'm happier. But I don't think I'd relive anything. On second thought, when I first left home to go to Sacramento, and I walked down the street, I felt so free. I was pretty happy then. I think I'd relive then.

Q: Would you gain weight for a man/woman? If yes, what would you do if they left you after you could no longer gain anymore for them?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would not intentionally gain for anybody. If they left me, I would be very upset, but eventually move on and try to find someone else.

Question: Do you think humanity will be ready if there is an epidemic on the level of the bubonic plague of the Middle Ages?


----------



## lozonloz

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would not intentionally gain for anybody. If they left me, I would be very upset, but eventually move on and try to find someone else.
> 
> Question: Do you think humanity will be ready if there is an epidemic on the level of the bubonic plague of the Middle Ages?



A- I know that doomsday plague is in vogue right now, but I think that should this plague strike in a western country right off the bat, we would be ready. I think people would die, and it would be scary, but we would definately come out of it without anything LIKE the percentage losses of the bubonic plague in the Middle Ages or the Stuart Era. On the other hand in a third world country where modern healthcare is less available the predominace of diseases such as AIDS, tetanus and malaria makes me think that the lack of superior healthcare, and the likelyhood of other country's apathy, would makes losses devestating.

Q- In your opinion, what's man's (or woman's) greatest achievement to date?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

A: figuring out DNA



Q: Have you ever poured something out of a bottle, jar, can and some of it ran down the side so you licked it, or ran your finger across it and then licked your finger, and then realized that some nasty* person might have touched it while it was in the store before your brought it home and now you just put it into your mouth?

*as in, one who has not washed their hands or just sneezed or some other gross thing that people do.


----------



## Famouslastwords

D_A_Bunny said:


> A: figuring out DNA
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Have you ever poured something out of a bottle, jar, can and some of it ran down the side so you licked it, or ran your finger across it and then licked your finger, and then realized that some nasty* person might have touched it while it was in the store before your brought it home and now you just put it into your mouth?
> 
> *as in, one who has not washed their hands or just sneezed or some other gross thing that people do.



A: Ewww. No but I have now! Just kidding. Yes.

Q: Have you ever given anyone else a wedgie? Who was it?


----------



## Teleute

Heh, I would goad my brothers into giving each other wedgies sometimes, but I never did that myself - I was more the quiet evil genius than the muscle when I was little. By the time I started putting the smack down on people myself (and I did get into quite a few playground fights), wedgies were totally out of vogue. 

Q: If I have something with a peel-off lid, like a yogurt or pudding, the first thing I do is lick the underside of the lid to get the extra tasty stuff that's on it. Is that weird? Do you do that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Yes I do that, too. To NOT lick that stuff off the lid is WASTE IMO 


Q. What did you like best about the 80s?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. That they weren't the '70's.

Q. What's the best thing about you?


----------



## Saoirse

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. That they weren't the '70's.
> 
> Q. What's the best thing about you?



A. my amazing ass.

Q. What's your favorite type of mustard?


----------



## Fluffy51888

Saoirse said:


> A. my amazing ass.
> 
> Q. What's your favorite type of mustard?



A. Honey Mustard. I don't eat any other kind. 

Q. What's the first physical trait you look for in a significant other?


----------



## jenboo

A. Beautiful eyes

Q. If you could live in ignorance (as in ignorance is bliss) would you?


----------



## Famouslastwords

jenboo said:


> A. Beautiful eyes
> 
> Q. If you could live in ignorance (as in ignorance is bliss) would you?



A: HEELLL YES. Then I wouldn't stress out so much! And my bipolar condition would stabilize.

Ignorance....sweet ignorance.

Q: If you're fat have you ever considered WLS surgery? EVER? Be honest! If you're skinny, have you ever considered gaining 51 pounds or more?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: If you're fat have you ever considered WLS surgery? EVER? Be honest! If you're skinny, have you ever considered gaining 51 pounds or more?



A: Yes I have (the WLS), but I would never do it.

Q: If you saw someone with their skirt tucked in their panties, spinach in their teeth or toilet paper stuck to their shoe would you tell them? LOL, I assume no poor person has had all three at once...


----------



## Lovelyone

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you saw someone with their skirt tucked in their panties, spinach in their teeth or toilet paper stuck to their shoe would you tell them? LOL, I assume no poor person has had all three at once...



A: I would tell them...cos I would want to be told should it happen to me

Q: Who is your favorite author?


----------



## mergirl

A-Katherine Dunn- Though only because her book 'geek love' is my favorite. My gf bought me pretty much the entire works of Phillip K Dick for xmas which i am devouering. I pretty much love everything of his he has ever written.. oh the same goes for Oscar Wilde. Sorry..that was far too hard!

Q-Who would play YOU in a tv 'harpo production' docudrama about your life?


----------



## wittymoniker

A - Vince Vaughn who, growing tired of raunchy comedy movies (which I love), decides to do a sappy piece about a lost soul searching for clarity in an insane world...or something like that 

Q - What is the worst first date comment or statement you have ever been privy to?


----------



## Famouslastwords

wittymoniker said:


> A - Vince Vaughn who, growing tired of raunchy comedy movies (which I love), decides to do a sappy piece about a lost soul searching for clarity in an insane world...or something like that
> 
> Q - What is the worst first date comment or statement you have ever been privy to?



A: "Will you be my girlfriend?" "Yes." *pause* "Can we have sex tonight?"

On a first date, while we were getting dinner, less than an hour into the date.:doh:

Q: If you had to lick someone's butthole or die, who's would you choose?


----------



## Teleute

HA. I am amused at how that's presented as something one would have to be forced into doing.  As for who, well... that leads into my question:

Q: How YOU doin'?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I'm Doin' Fine. *growls* 

Question: What was your first kiss like?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What was your first kiss like?



A: Incredible...the build up was the best part. But then discovering the taste and feel of him was heavenly. I can still remember the butterflies in my tummy :happy:

Q: If you were out driving and you saw a stray dog on the side of the road, would you stop to rescue him?


----------



## Lovelyone

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I'm Doin' Fine. *growls*
> 
> Question: What was your first kiss like?



A: It was awkward. I was in 6th grade and I kissed a boy in 5th grade. He dared me, I waited for him to get off the school bus, grabbed him by the front of his coat and planted a big wet one RIGHT on the lips--after which he pretended to die and faint to the ground while the while bus looked on.

Q: What's your favorite time of day?


----------



## mergirl

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you were out driving and you saw a stray dog on the side of the road, would you stop to rescue him?



(Hey Lovelyone..i decided to answer this question cause i think there is already the time of day one on here plus you were too late!! lol  Though, i would say i like the time just before dinner time..nice smells and a whole night of chiling ahead of me to look forward to!)

A-I always do. I used to live near a country park so the number of abandoned and lost dogs i have taken in/rehomed/found owners for is well into double digits. The saddest to give away after looking after was a beautiful black Lab that i called Rubin. I looked after him for about a month and then a local family said they would love to keep him as their dog had just been killed. I found out his past story was that his owner was pregnant and just threw him out! Before i moved house i used to see him in the park much fatter playing all happy with about 5 kids and he is now called Jake! So it was good that he went to a great home but i would have loved to have kept him. Anyway, i always catch stray dogs and call the animal rescue places and then keep in touch and see how they are doing and if they have been rehomed. 

Q-What was the hardest thing you have ever had to do?


----------



## lozonloz

A: If you were out driving and you saw a stray dog on the side of the road, would you stop to rescue him?

Nope! I have NO urge to get rabies. Plus I'm not a dog fan, I'm more of a cat person. I might rescue a cat clearly in distress (if it let me) but otherwise I'd leave it be. Cat's without owners usually seem to be OK that way.

A: What's your favorite time of day?

Ohhhhhhh. Toss up between the wee hours of the morning and Dusk. With Dusk I like the way that the sky looks particularly, something about the dark grey/blue colour, and it feels very relaxing to me. The wee hours of the morning just hold some great memories for me, lying in a field at 3 am gazing at the stars...

Which brings me to my next question-

Q: Do you stargaze and if so, do you have a favourite star?

(edit)DAMN! Not fast enough!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Re-aligning the questions cosmos



mergirl said:


> Q-What was the hardest thing you have ever had to do?


A: Survive widowhood.



lozonloz said:


> Q: Do you stargaze and if so, do you have a favourite star?


A. Not a particular star, but a group:. Orion's Belt. It is the very first thing I look for at night. The next would be Polaris.

Next Q:

Who would you phone with your one call if you got arrested?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Oddly enough....my oldest daughter. :blink:

Q. What's the longest duration you've ever had sex?


----------



## Saoirse

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Oddly enough....my oldest daughter. :blink:
> 
> Q. What's the longest duration you've ever had sex?



A: not long enough! haha 

Q: which Beatle was the cutest? 




















A: George.


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: RINGOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Q: If you had to be turned into a vampire, who would you want to bite you and what would you do with your immortality/how would you satisfy your thirst?


----------



## Paquito

A: I'd probably want a mysterious rogue with a dark past and a penchant for never staying in the same place for a long time. And since I like to give back to the community, I'd probably feast upon the lepers of society: like Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt. 

Immortality: probably travel and live everywhere. Really get to experience all there is to in life.

Q: What it one trait that you would love to have? Perfect pitch, musical ability, physical prowess, etc.


----------



## Famouslastwords

free2beme04 said:


> Q: What it one trait that you would love to have? Perfect pitch, musical ability, physical prowess, etc.



A: Martial arts expertise.

Q: Name one member of the Twilight cast for each category: hit it and quit it, marry, and diss.


----------



## Paquito

A: After cross-referencing Wikipedia and Google Image, I'd hit it and quit it with Rosalie Hale, marry Alice Cullen, and diss Bella Swan.

Q: Ok, so you've been forced into an American Idol audition. There you are, sweating like a whore in church under the deathgaze of Simon Cowell (who I believe is only mean because of bitterness over the American Revolution). What song do you sing?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: The chorus to "Put it in my Mouth" by Akinyele

Q: What's your favorite fruit juice?


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> A: The chorus to "Put it in my Mouth" by Akinyele
> 
> Q: What's your favorite fruit juice?



A- Cherry

Q- What scares you most about the future?


----------



## littlefairywren

cinnamitch said:


> Q- What scares you most about the future?



A: Never finding love again.

Q: What would you give up for love?


----------



## Dmitra

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What would you give up for love?



A: Everything.

Q: Have you ever chosen not to tell someone you have positive feelings for them because you didn't want to hurt them? (Regardless of your own wish not to be rejected)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. There was a woman I didn't tell of my feelings because I didn't want to hurt her. :wubu:There was also a woman I didn't tell because i didn't want her husband to hurt _me_.

Q. What's the one thing you absolutely want to do/accomplish before you die?


----------



## lozonloz

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. There was a woman I didn't tell of my feelings because I didn't want to hurt her. :wubu:There was also a woman I didn't tell because i didn't want her husband to hurt _me_.
> 
> Q. What's the one thing you absolutely want to do/accomplish before you die?



A- Manage to be perfectly, absolutely, no stress, no grief, no obligations blissfully happy for one week. 

Q- What is the strongest connection you have to another person and why?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

lozonloz said:


> A- Manage to be perfectly, absolutely, no stress, no grief, no obligations blissfully happy for one week.
> 
> Q- What is the strongest connection you have to another person and why?




A- my husband. Because he is my lover, my best friend, my soulmate, my companion, my furbabies' Daddy and my provider. He is the person I love the most, trust the most and respect the most. He is also the person I would want to be stranded with, anywhere, and the one person I could hang out with for an indefinite time period and still be happy.

Q - When you see a couple of people in love, do you wish them well or hate them for their happiness?


----------



## Gingembre

A - Wish them well, with a twinge of "I wish that was me".


Q - What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. "I Was Kaiser Bill's Batman"

Q. If you, like James Bond, had a license to kill -- no questions asked, no prosecution -- would you use it? If so, on whom?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q. If you, like James Bond, had a license to kill -- no questions asked, no prosecution -- would you use it? If so, on whom?



A: No. What goes around, comes around.

Q: If you could have any actor/actress play you in a movie....who would they be?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: No. What goes around, comes around.
> 
> Q: If you could have any actor/actress play you in a movie....who would they be?



A: Angelina Jolie

Q: If you could quit working tomorrow and not have to worry about money, what would you do with your time?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: If you could quit working tomorrow and not have to worry about money, what would you do with your time?



A: Hit the US and travel...and visit someone I miss more everyday.

Q: Do you ever go to a restaurant and order the sweets first?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Hit the US and travel...and visit someone I miss more everyday.
> 
> Q: Do you ever go to a restaurant and order the sweets first?



A-I've gone to a restaurant strictly for the pie and coffee, but it's been awhile.

Q- If you wanted to look sexy, how would you dress?


----------



## mossystate

Head to toe burlap.

Q. Want what I am holding in my left hand?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> Head to toe burlap.
> 
> Q. Want what I am holding in my left hand?




A - It depends - do I get to see it first?

Q - If a stranger on the street offered you $100.00, would you take it? Of course you ask them, for what? are there strings attached? and they assure you, no strings.


----------



## Famouslastwords

D_A_Bunny said:


> A - It depends - do I get to see it first?
> 
> Q - If a stranger on the street offered you $100.00, would you take it? Of course you ask them, for what? are there strings attached? and they assure you, no strings.



A: No because they probably wiped their ass with it and it has buttsweat on it. Gross.

Q: Would you do well on Fear Factor if it was still on the air?


----------



## stldpn

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Would you do well on Fear Factor if it was still on the air?



A- If there were no claustrophobia stunts involved I'd do great.

Q-What's the best thing to do with a Tuesday night?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> Q-What's the best thing to do with a Tuesday night?



A: I don't save anything for a particular night, just go with the flow. Why did you pick Tuesday though lol?

Q: What is the very first thing you think of and do when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: I don't save anything for a particular night, just go with the flow. Why did you pick Tuesday though lol?
> 
> Q: What is the very first thing you think of and do when you wake up in the morning?



A- generally bladder elimination- I picked tuesday night because tuesday night never really seems to have an event tied to it... you're forced into making your own entertainment generally

Q- What's your favorite thing to drink?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Ughhh, I'm probably late for something.

Q: What is the thing your subconsiouce does to help you realize you're in a dream?


----------



## Teleute

I'll answer both to get us back on track again 



stldpn said:


> Q- What's your favorite thing to drink?



Alcoholic: Gin and grapefruit juice mixed, or Black Butte porter for beer. Nonalcoholic: Diet Dr. Pepper.



rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What is the thing your subconsiouce does to help you realize you're in a dream?



People have strange proportions in my dreams, and my dreams always have people in them. So when I start seeing people with bizarrely shrunken or elongated body parts (well, except for certain body parts... heh heh), it clicks that I'm in a dream and then I get control (yay lucid dreaming!) Knowing that it's a dream doesn't reduce the urgency of whatever situation I'm in, though, which seems a bit odd.

While we're on the subject of dreams... do you have any recurring dreams or nightmares? What are they about?


----------



## Adamantoise

I never remember my dreams...

Do you have an unusual phobia?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Do you have an unusual phobia?



A: Not sure if it is a phobia, but anything to do with other people's teeth or toenails....totally makes me freak out.

Q: When was the last time you laughed, and why?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

littlefairywren said:


> A: Not sure if it is a phobia, but anything to do with other people's teeth or toenails....totally makes me freak out.
> 
> Q: When was the last time you laughed, and why?




A: Yesterday afternoon I laughed out loud, rewatching The Durex commercial with the blow up animals, while sending it to my brother.

Q: Do you have a green thumb or a black thumb? Make plants grow or kill them?


----------



## toni

D_A_Bunny said:


> A: Yesterday afternoon I laughed out loud, rewatching The Durex commercial with the blow up animals, while sending it to my brother.
> 
> Q: Do you have a green thumb or a black thumb? Make plants grow or kill them?



I kill them.

What is your dream vacation?


----------



## littlefairywren

toni said:


> What is your dream vacation?



A: A trip to Italy....stay in a villa, and eat and sleep the days away :happy:

Q: Have you ever had sex in public?


----------



## Captain Save

Answer: Yes. The police were not amused. :doh:

Question: Would you, having gotten a little older and wiser, do it again if you had the chance?


----------



## toni

Captain Save said:


> Answer: Yes. The police were not amused. :doh:
> 
> Question: Would you, having gotten a little older and wiser, do it again if you had the chance?



No, no way. I would have to change so many things.

Are you jealous of anyone?


----------



## Linda

toni said:


> No, no way. I would have to change so many things.
> 
> Are you jealous of anyone?



A...I find jealousy to be a worthless emotion. If I wanted something I would just work hard and go get it.

Q...Is it harder for you to look into someones eyes when they are telling you how they feel about you....or is it harder to look into someones eyes when you are telling them how you feel about them?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's harder when I tell them.

Q. What do you want for your next birthday?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's harder when I tell them.
> 
> Q. What do you want for your next birthday?



A- I'm looking for a home cooked meal that i don't have to cook. Ribeye steak, taters and gravy, and some steamed broccoli maybe some onions too. The odds of getting my wish are pretty slim at the moment.

Q- Would you consider yourself an outdoorsy person?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> A- I'm looking for a home cooked meal that i don't have to cook. Ribeye steak, taters and gravy, and some steamed broccoli maybe some onions too. The odds of getting my wish are pretty slim at the moment.
> 
> Q- Would you consider yourself an outdoorsy person?




When is your birthday? I am sure someone would volunteer to make that for you.


A- Yes. I love camping and fishing and all sorts of outdoorsy things.

Q- Have you ever been in a long distance relationship for a long time?


----------



## toni

Linda said:


> Q- Have you ever been in a long distance relationship for a long time?



No, I do not have the patience for that kind of thing.

What is the best thing you ever ate? :eat1:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Fettucine with morel sauce, eaten at dusk in a little Italian restaurant in, of all places, Buenos Aires.

Q. How many pairs of shoes do you have?


----------



## littlefairywren

You beat me to it Dr. Feelgood!

A: I don't know....not really a shoe fan, maybe about 12 pairs. I love going barefoot 

Q: If you have/had a partner, what was it that made you fall in love with them?


----------



## Captain Save

A: In my youth, I was pretty easy; a few good dates, good conversation, seeing that she was interested in me, pheromones, temperament, voice, etc. Of course, lots of sex never hurt, either.

Q: Falling in love is pretty easy; what keeps you coming back for more?


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain Save said:


> Q: Falling in love is pretty easy; what keeps you coming back for more?



A: Everything....the intensity, butterflies in the tummy, a connection with that special person, touch, sex and intimacy, a desire to be wanted, wanting to love another etc

Q: What is your favourite thing about Dimensions?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Everything....the intensity, butterflies in the tummy, a connection with that special person, touch, sex and intimacy, a desire to be wanted, wanting to love another etc
> 
> Q: What is your favourite thing about Dimensions?



A: The wimminz

Q: What is your least favorite thing about Dimensions?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: What is your least favorite thing about Dimensions?



A: The way some threads turn into a constant slinging match....solves nothing, and people just get snarkier.

Q: What do you miss about being a little kid?


----------



## nitewriter

Q: What do you miss about being a little kid?

A: The Purple Jello & my Roger Ramjet Decoder Ring

Q: What do you miss about being a teenager?


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Q: What do you miss about being a teenager?



A: School girl crushes, giggling with my girlfriends in the back of class, horrid Madonna fashions, Blue Light discos, my first kiss, having loooooong hair.

Q: What do you look forward to every day?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: One day meeting my future wife. 

Q: What do you do if you can't go to sleep at night?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: School girl crushes, giggling with my girlfriends in the back of class, horrid Madonna fashions, Blue Light discos, my first kiss, having loooooong hair.
> 
> Q: What do you look forward to every day?



a- I look forward to hearing the voice of that special someone I find myself literally living for it. 
q- what was the last thing you enjoyed reading?

wow... simpatico


----------



## littlefairywren

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: One day meeting my future wife.
> 
> Q: What do you do if you can't go to sleep at night?



A: Try to exhaust myself by staring at the PC screen and pray for sleep 



stldpn said:


> a- I look forward to hearing the voice of that special someone I find myself literally living for it.
> q- what was the last thing you enjoyed reading?
> 
> wow... simpatico



A: These answers, it is fun learning about all of the folks at Dims.

Q: What are you really passionate about?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I'm passionate about reviving the art of animation to the level and standards of the Golden Age and to show the world it's a viable form of expression.

Question: What are your favorite books?


----------



## mossystate

All my books on the positive and useful aspects of dressing in head to toe burlap.

Q. Do you use tea bags more than once?


----------



## Captain Save

A: Never in all my years of making Long Island Iced Tea (yes, I use real tea in mine) have I been known to use a teabag more than once; after all the good stuff is gone, it's all gone.

Q: Is it true that teabags are good for preventing wrinkles, or is it just an unsubstantiated rumor?


----------



## lozonloz

Captain Save said:


> A: Never in all my years of making Long Island Iced Tea (yes, I use real tea in mine) have I been known to use a teabag more than once; after all the good stuff is gone, it's all gone.
> 
> Q: Is it true that teabags are good for preventing wrinkles, or is it just an unsubstantiated rumor?



I had a tea facial once (mmmmmm) and it felt great , and made my skin feel great, but I have no idea what it would do to wrinkles. I'm 21. They have yet to develop. (Although I do get white hairs which freaks me out).

Do you think feet are cute or freakish?


----------



## mossystate

I am pretty sure that your scrotum will always have those. Sorry. ......................* wrinkle Q

My feet are cute...I like them to be adored. Other feet don't do much for me.

Q. Would you like to guess what I am about to eat?


----------



## Captain Save

hahahahaha..I guess I'll just have to look forward to looking more distinguished as the years go by...

A: Some feet look cute and dainty, like a moderate size foot at the end of a large calf. Others...well not so much; mine aren't very cute or dainty.

Q: Is your choice of food in one of the four food groups, or is it still running and hiding?


----------



## mergirl

I am confused.. so Mossy i will answer that you are eating:
A-Your words! muwahahaa.. ha.. h.. or maby a sandwhich.
Q-If you are not a virgin, what is the longest period you have gone without sex. How does this make you feel? Are you gagging for it or do you not really care?


----------



## littlefairywren

mergirl said:


> Q-If you are not a virgin, what is the longest period you have gone without sex. How does this make you feel? Are you gagging for it or do you not really care?



A: About 5 yrs, and I hated it. I got a wee bit agitated by the end of that time.

Q: Are you a cat person, a dog person or just an animal person? Or are you anti animal?


----------



## toni

I love all animals. I have two cats and want a dog. 

Where was your first kiss? :kiss2:


----------



## Linda

A. Basement at my friends house. I was 14 he was 13. Was a great kiss until my brother came in and ripped his friend off of me and threatened us. haha

Q. If you could have a do-over on one thing in your life, what would it be?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would be nice to a russian kid that my friends and I made fun of in my fifth grade class. We were so mean to him and I was so racked with guilt afterwards. I would love to go back and smack my younger self.

Question: What do you enjoy most about being fat?


----------



## exile in thighville

Answer: all the different crevices on my body in which i can stimulate a phallus

Question: bbq sauce: tangy (memphis) or sweet (st. louis)?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Tangy 

Q: What band put on the best live performance that you had the honor of witnessing?


----------



## mossystate

Earth, Wind and Fire

Q. Can you believe it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. I spend a lot of time doubting a lot of things.....only things ever accepted as truth for me is what I know first hand of it.

Q. What is your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. What is your favorite vacation spot?



A- I love Vancouver which is funny cause I generally dislike Canadians.

Q- How many states/provinces have you lived in?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. 2

Q. What is your favorite kind of chip?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. What is your favorite kind of chip?



A- Salt and pepper pita chips

Q- Do you watch the superbowl for the game or the commercials?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> Q- Do you watch the superbowl for the game or the commercials?



A: It is televised over here, but I would only watch it for the commercials...I love the Super Bowl ads 

Q: Name something you could not bear to live without?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Name something you could not bear to live without?



A- eh I'm going to feel very goofy saying this but... my cat. He's five, and he's become a fantastic curl up and sleep winter companion.

Q- Do you play card games regularly?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- eh I'm going to feel very goofy saying this but... my cat. He's five, and he's become a fantastic curl up and sleep winter companion.
> 
> Q- Do you play card games regularly?



Ha, goofy is good!

A: Not as much as I would like...game of choice is Euchre. I can't play Poker, because I give myself away all the time.

Q: Do you cry when you watch sad movies or hear a sad song?


----------



## Linda

A... Yes! I am a big sap. Just got back from seeing Dear John and cried through the entire thing. I swear I was crying before it even started. lol

Q... What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> Q... What is your favorite holiday?



A- Anything that allows me to fill my mashed potatos and gravy quot... but normally easter because the weather is just right

Q- Are ground squirrels, cute, vermin, or just good eatin?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> Q- Are ground squirrels, cute, vermin, or just good eatin?



A...Oh wow neither. I would never eat them..Blech! and actually squirrels scare the hell out of me. Bad experience...lol

Q...How many grapes do you think you can put into your mouth at one time?


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> Q...How many grapes do you think you can put into your mouth at one time?



A- do they have to be intact grapes? squished? at least ten maybe more

Q- Do you eat indian food?


----------



## mossystate

No thinking about it. I just crammed 28 green grapes ( some quite large ) in my mouth. I could have managed a few more...didn't want to push it. 

Q. Want some grapes?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> Q- Do you eat indian food?



A... Yes I love Indian food.

and Mossy to answer your question....No I am good on the grapes but man you got a record there I am sure. 

Q...Ever went skinny dipping?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Linda said:


> Q...Ever went skinny dipping?



A: MANY times :blush:
Q: Do you know FLW has been banned until 2/26 (or 27th)?


----------



## Linda

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Q: Do you know FLW has been banned until 2/26 (or 27th)?



A...No...why for??

Q...Ever kissed a complete stranger?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Linda said:


> A...No...why for??
> 
> Q...Ever kissed a complete stranger?



Answers: posting off-topic and derailing a thread; never kissed a complete stranger (I think lol)


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> Q...Ever kissed a complete stranger?



A- I've been kissed by a stranger.... but that was many moons ago... I've found that sometimes the biggest strangers are the people you think you know

Q- Have you ever had break-up sex?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> Q- Have you ever had break-up sex?



A: Yes, very intense!

Q: Have you ever had make-up sex?


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Have you ever had make-up sex?



A...yes BEST sex ever.

Q...Ever went streaking?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> A...yes BEST sex ever.
> 
> Q...Ever went streaking?



A: Yes, lol!

Q: Ever gotten caught streaking?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes, lol!
> 
> Q: Ever gotten caught streaking?



A- Got caught having sex at a party that was not at all intended to be that kind of party which in turn resulted in some streaking

Q- Do you like to turn the radio up and car dance?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> Q- Do you like to turn the radio up and car dance?



A: Yes!!

Q: Have you ever paid for someones parking metre, or performed some random act of kindness just for the hell of it?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes!!
> 
> Q: Have you ever paid for someones parking metre, or performed some random act of kindness just for the hell of it?



A- I'm not sure if it counts but I'm big on holding doors... for anyone.

Q- When was the last time you bought a cell phone?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. I've never owned a cell phone.

Q. What would you consider the best job in the world?


----------



## stldpn

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q. What would you consider the best job in the world?



A- I had a great job managing IT developement, I currently teach and I love it, it just doesn't pay enough to cover my bills.

Q- Have you ever named your car?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> Q- Have you ever named your car?



A: Yes, it was a disgusting kermit green colour, so we named it "The Flying Lettuce".

Q: Do you react to things instantly, or are you more of a thinker and process info before you respond?


----------



## Fluffy51888

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes, it was a disgusting kermit green colour, so we named it "The Flying Lettuce".
> 
> Q: Do you react to things instantly, or are you more of a thinker and process info before you respond?




A: I react instantly...I'm an impulsive kinda girl! 

Q: If you were a font, which one would you be and why?


----------



## toni

Fluffy51888 said:


> A: I react instantly...I'm an impulsive kinda girl!
> 
> Q: If you were a font, which one would you be and why?



I would be wing dings. It has a funny name and is a secret code.

What is your favorite song to listen to when you are in love?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I'm not sure if I've ever been in love but the song I would listen to would be The Birth And Death Of The Day by Explosions In The Sky. 

Q: What is your favorite song to make love to? Or do you prefer silence?


----------



## littlefairywren

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What is your favorite song to make love to? Or do you prefer silence?



A: I love hearing Barry White purring in the background.

Q: Coffee or tea?


----------



## DreamyInToronto

A: Coffee!!! Always.

Q: Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## littlefairywren

DreamyInToronto said:


> Q: Chocolate or vanilla?



A: CHOCOLATE :wubu:

Q: What is the best news you have ever received?


----------



## Captain Save

A: I'm pregnant! Don't worry, it's not yours. It's my husband's.

Q: Why are corporations so predatory when destroying the customer base is so blatantly counter productive?


----------



## mergirl

A-I think that corporations become like uncontrollable monsters, with many heads which pull in different directions, each brain not knowing what the other is thinking, so these things can happen. 

Q-(speaking of which)- Why the hell do you think dimensions keeps banning and infracting people for utterly ridiculous reasons?


----------



## Paquito

A: Maybe Dimensions has a ban quota they have to fill. 
And Mer, don't go getting yourself banned again. I will cry. No joke.

Q: What is your perfect comfort food meal?


----------



## Gingembre

A. Macaroni cheese....or beans on toast with grated cheese.

Q. If you won £1000000 (or the $ equivalent), what is the first thing you would spend money on?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gingembre said:


> A. Macaroni cheese....or beans on toast with grated cheese.
> 
> Q. If you won £1000000 (or the $ equivalent), what is the first thing you would spend money on?



A. My family

Q. Do you like Fleetwood Mac/Stevie Nicks?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Kinda, her voice gets old after a while. It's too nasally. 

Q: What is your favorite scale used in music?


----------



## Wagimawr

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What is your favorite scale used in music?


A: The pentatonic scale. Blues go over ANYTHING.

Q: Why do YOU bump old topics?


----------



## TraciJo67

Wagimawr said:


> A: The pentatonic scale. Blues go over ANYTHING.
> 
> Q: Why do YOU bump old topics?


 
A: Getting reacquainted with old friends.

Q: Is there life outside of Dims?


----------



## mergirl

A-There must be or your friends would have ceased to exist!.

Q-How long do you think this thread is going to last?


----------



## rainyday

A: Until everyone with two hands on their keyboard is banned.

Q: What do you imagine your pet would say to you if they could talk?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. "Hand over the lasagna and nobody gets hurt."*

Q. What's the best thing about the city/town you live in?

*This from a rabbit, mind you! I think he was Italian in his last incarnation.


----------



## cinnamitch

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. "Hand over the lasagna and nobody gets hurt."*
> 
> Q. What's the best thing about the city/town you live in?
> 
> *This from a rabbit, mind you! I think he was Italian in his last incarnation.



A- We are situated between the bluffs and the Mississippi river , making the fall scenery spectacular.

Q- Do you feel that respect of others has become a throwaway quality for people?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. No. Just think that people have their own definitions of "respect". 

Q. What's your favorite comfort food?


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. What's your favorite comfort food?



A: Would have to be chocolate if I am having sweet cravings, but if not....carbs all the way. Spaghetti Carbonara or baked potatoes :eat2:

Q: If your next meal were to be your last, what would you choose?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

littlefairywren said:


> A: Would have to be chocolate if I am having sweet cravings, but if not....carbs all the way. Spaghetti Carbonara or baked potatoes :eat2:
> 
> Q: If your next meal were to be your last, what would you choose?



A. Do I only get one meal?  

Q. What is your favorite fast food meal?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Do I only get one meal?
> 
> Q. What is your favorite fast food meal?



A- Onion rings and chicken strips from zaxby's 

Q- Do you have an addictive personality?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> Q- Do you have an addictive personality?



A: Not really, but some would say I am addicted to chocolate or words.

Q: Are you the type of person who would argue a point to death, just to be right? Or are you more of a "lover and not a fighter"?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Not really, but some would say I am addicted to chocolate or words.
> 
> Q: Are you the type of person who would argue a point to death, just to be right? Or are you more of a "lover and not a fighter"?



A- depends on who you ask... with people I could care less about... I can be a real dick... but in matters of love... I can be so submissive that people wouldn't recognize me

Q- How do you celebrate a special occasion?


----------



## lozonloz

stldpn said:


> A- depends on who you ask... with people I could care less about... I can be a real dick... but in matters of love... I can be so submissive that people wouldn't recognize me
> 
> Q- How do you celebrate a special occasion?



A- Go out and get dolled up for a night on the town with my girls or stay in and watch horror movies with my boys. Depends who's around.

Q- Are you pro valentine's day?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

lozonloz said:


> A- Go out and get dolled up for a night on the town with my girls or stay in and watch horror movies with my boys. Depends who's around.
> 
> Q- Are you pro valentine's day?




A - I am pro Valentine's day in that I love the shape and color of hearts and love all the pink and red and white decorations. I also think it is a good excuse to eat chocolate. What I don't like is when people get depressed because they might not *have* a Valentine. 

Q - If you could get a film crew and a professional Scare Tactics type crew together, to scare the bejeebus out of someone and film it, would you? Who would it be, and how would you like them to be scared?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would do it, and I would do it to Fred Phelps and his family/followers. I would go about it in this fashion. I would get the entire population of the town except him and his church to leave for a few days. Then, I would scatter various socks, shoes, and other items of clothing across town, to simulate the rapture. I would also leave a few gay pride pins behind. The reaction of that bigot: PRICELESS! :happy:

Question: Does what I just said make me a bad person?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would do it, and I would do it to Fred Phelps and his family/followers. I would go about it in this fashion. I would get the entire population of the town except him and his church to leave for a few days. Then, I would scatter various socks, shoes, and other items of clothing across town, to simulate the rapture. I would also leave a few gay pride pins behind. The reaction of that bigot: PRICELESS! :happy:
> 
> Question: Does what I just said make me a bad person?



A: I believe what goes around, comes around...sooner or later. 

Q: Are you ticklish, and if so...where?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I am quite ticklish, especially on my sides.

Question: What is the thing in a person that turns you on the most?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I am quite ticklish, especially on my sides.
> 
> Question: What is the thing in a person that turns you on the most?



A: A certain look in his eyes, a soft seductive voice at my ear, hmmm....that will do for now 

Q: If you stay at a hotel, do you pinch all the little shampoos and soaps?


----------



## lozonloz

littlefairywren said:


> A: A certain look in his eyes, a soft seductive voice at my ear, hmmm....that will do for now
> 
> Q: If you stay at a hotel, do you pinch all the little shampoos and soaps?



A-Yep! If it isnt nailed down, I'm taking it with me. If it is nailed down, I may take the nails as well.

Q-Do you patch up old clothes or throw them away?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I patch it up if it's worth the effort. 

Q: What temperature do you prefer inside your abode?


----------



## toni

70 degrees is mosty comfy right now

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## littlefairywren

toni said:


> 70 degrees is mosty comfy right now
> 
> What did you have for dinner?



A: Tonight, Pelmeni is on the menu for dinner (little Russian dumplings).

Q: What is the most thoughtful gift you have ever received?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: When my dad bought me my first guitar for my 16th birthday. It was a green-blue Ibanez RG 770. If it wasn't for my dad I probably would have never started playing. Kudos to Dad 

Q: What is your favorite hobby and why?


----------



## littlefairywren

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: When my dad bought me my first guitar for my 16th birthday. It was a green-blue Ibanez RG 770. If it wasn't for my dad I probably would have never started playing. Kudos to Dad
> 
> Q: What is your favorite hobby and why?



A: Painting....because it is the only time I can switch off everything going on in my head. It is the perfect escape.

Q: Are you spontaneous or a planner?


----------



## Aust99

A: Planner.... and then stresses.. lol.. I am trying to be more spontaneous.... 

Q: What do you wear to bed??


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> A: Planner.... and then stresses.. lol.. I am trying to be more spontaneous....
> 
> Q: What do you wear to bed??



A: As little as possible, I hate getting tangled up in pj's.

Q: Do you like to shower in the morning or evening?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Shower in the morning

Q: Does Gilmorris like snacks?


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> A: Shower in the morning
> 
> Q: Does Gilmorris like snacks?



A: Yes he does! After a long day, he likes to share my choc chip cookies while we watch TV together.

Q: What is the most romantic thing you have done for a partner?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What is the most romantic thing you have done for a partner?



A- I had an ex who got me into the habit of writing little things for my gfs. It's been a habit for over 10 years and it's way cheaper than flowers

Q- Have you ever walked out in the middle of a date?


----------



## tonynyc

stldpn said:


> Q- Have you ever walked out in the middle of a date?




A- By _"walking out"_ - I assume making a "hasty retreat" and not letting the other party know... 

I could never do that. Regardless, the person took their time out of their way to get ready to meet me. I would go through with the "bad date" 

If things were truly going nowhere ...I would just tell the person that I needed to leave early and call it a night.


Q-What medium do you enjoy getting your daily news? Print? or Online? or Both


----------



## littlefairywren

tonynyc said:


> A- By _"walking out"_ - I assume making a "hasty retreat" and not letting the other party know...
> 
> I could never do that. Regardless, the person took their time out of their way to get ready to meet me. I would go through with the "bad date"
> 
> If things were truly going nowhere ...I would just tell the person that I needed to leave early and call it a night.
> 
> 
> Q-What medium do you enjoy getting your daily news? Print? or Online? or Both



A: I like both, but prefer print. I like the smell of newspapers in the morning.

Q: Do you like to have all your things around you, or are you more of a minimalist?


----------



## Captain Save

A: When busy, I like all my things within reach; I'm a minimalist decorator, though.

Q: Do you prefer to recycle your newspapers at a recycling facility, or do you like to recycle at home, i.e. wrapping fish, swatting flies, using them to contain a potential mess, etc.?


----------



## stldpn

Captain Save said:


> A: When busy, I like all my things within reach; I'm a minimalist decorator, though.
> 
> Q: Do you prefer to recycle your newspapers at a recycling facility, or do you like to recycle at home, i.e. wrapping fish, swatting flies, using them to contain a potential mess, etc.?



A- I'm all about personal reuse projects... I still collect coffee containers

Q-Have you ever been able to master walking in heels?


----------



## toni

stldpn said:


> A- I'm all about personal reuse projects... I still collect coffee containers
> 
> Q-Have you ever been able to master walking in heels?



Not really but I can fake it 

What is your favorite mixed drink?


----------



## littlefairywren

toni said:


> Not really but I can fake it
> 
> What is your favorite mixed drink?



A: I am not much of a drinker, but if I had to pick one it would be a Black Russian....with lots of ice.

Q: Have you ever had a complete hair disaster, either self inflicted or at the hairdresser?


----------



## Aust99

A: Yes.. when I was a teenager I let my sister cut my hair, she wanted to be a hairdresser. Well, she cut it on an angle and kept trying to fix it up but it just got shorter and shorter... lol. She has made up for it now though as she is qualified and does a great job now..lol

Q: What do you like to do on a first date, like, what activities/ places to go?


----------



## toni

I like to grab dinner and talk and talk and talk and talk lol

What is your favorite show right now?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Used to be House Hunters, now Antiques Roadshow. (Someday I'll have a Tiffany lamp)

Q: why can't people just say what they want from other people


----------



## stldpn

snuggletiger said:


> A: Used to be House Hunters, now Antiques Roadshow. (Someday I'll have a Tiffany lamp)
> 
> Q: why can't people just say what they want from other people



A- Often what people want is selfish, rude, and totally unacceptable to voice in polite society. 

Q- Do you love the rain?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- Often what people want is selfish, rude, and totally unacceptable to voice in polite society.
> 
> Q- Do you love the rain?



A: I ADORE the rain, the smell, the sound, how it feels 

B: Of the five senses, which is your favourite? (the one you could not live without)


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: I ADORE the rain, the smell, the sound, how it feels
> 
> B: Of the five senses, which is your favourite? (the one you could not live without)



A- Smell... without doubt smell... I wake up in the morning and smell is all I got

Q- Do you like westerns?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> Q- Do you like westerns?




A- Love them. Especially old John Wayne ones.

Q- If you could live in any time period from the past which would it be and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would want to live in the 1960s, a time of radical change and a move towards equality. That and it has indoor plumbing and less of chance for me to catch the plague.

Question: What brought you to Dims?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would want to live in the 1960s, a time of radical change and a move towards equality. That and it has indoor plumbing and less of chance for me to catch the plague.
> 
> Question: What brought you to Dims?



A: Dims was a lucky find, and I found it just when I needed it.

Q: Do you believe in fate?


----------



## toni

littlefairywren said:


> A: Dims was a lucky find, and I found it just when I needed it.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in fate?



Yes and no. Sometimes something higher seems to be working, then other times I think shit just happens. 

What was your favorite job?


----------



## lozonloz

I helped out at a wine tasting. Watching men and women in tweed spitting wine into a bowl was hilarious. I had to fight not to giggle.  Well paid too.

Have you ever really hated someone?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I believe that some events are out of our hands. What we do with our bodies is in our control, but once you set one step outside your door, your life is dependent on the patterns of nature and the decisions of others. Sometimes it works in our favor, sometimes not.

Question: Do you think that dreams have a symbolic meaning?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I believe that some events are out of our hands. What we do with our bodies is in our control, but once you set one step outside your door, your life is dependent on the patterns of nature and the decisions of others. Sometimes it works in our favor, sometimes not.
> 
> Question: Do you think that dreams have a symbolic meaning?



A: Yes, I think some of them do. The rest are just gobbledygook.

Q: Do you daydream?


----------



## toni

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes, I think some of them do. The rest are just gobbledygook.
> 
> Q: Do you daydream?



Never! I see no use in it.

If you had the chance to go back in time for 24 hours, where and when would you go?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

toni said:


> Never! I see no use in it.
> 
> If you had the chance to go back in time for 24 hours, where and when would you go?



A- I would go back to the day that I met you, it was a blast. I haven't laughed that much in a long time.

Q - If you were an M&M, what color would you be?


----------



## calauria

A- A red one.

Q- Are you a cold weather person or a warm weather person?


----------



## toni

D_A_Bunny said:


> A- I would go back to the day that I met you, it was a blast. I haven't laughed that much in a long time.



Awww, you totally made my night. I <3 you!


----------



## toni

calauria said:


> A- A red one.
> 
> Q- Are you a cold weather person or a warm weather person?



Warm weather. Always warm.

If you were on death row, what would your last meal be?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: A bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit with mac and cheese.

Q: What is your favorite wine?


----------



## toni

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: A bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit with mac and cheese.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite wine?



Barefoot Moscato

What is your favorite scene from a movie?


----------



## Aust99

A: Brown Brothers Crushion Riesling

Q: Who was your first crush?

Arrrgh... dammit Toni... too quick!! 


A: I love the dance training scene in Dirty Dancing... amongst others... 

Q: Who was your first crush?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: A girl I met at my first job. Needless to say I found out she was a lesbian. :doh:

Q: If you could go back in time and change an event in your life would you?


----------



## mossystate

Yes.

Q. Should I dye my burlap, or just go with the natural hue.


----------



## Aust99

A: Yes...... I'm no positive I know what a burlap is.... 

Q: What is your fav genre of music?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Yes.
> 
> Q. Should I dye my burlap, or just go with the natural hue.



A: Natural

Q: Did you know we got 12.5" of snow?


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Natural
> 
> Q: Did you know we got 12.5" of snow?



A: Woo hoo, so does that mean you broke the record? 

Q: If you were given 5 minutes to shop in a luxury department store (money is no object), what is the first thing you would grab?


----------



## toni

littlefairywren said:


> If you were given 5 minutes to shop in a luxury department store (money is no object), what is the first thing you would grab?



I would go for the jewlery. It has the highest resale value. If I was keeping the stuff I would probably go for all the expensive make up and hair products, then move to the shoe dept. 


Q: What is the most romantic thing that has ever been done for you?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> A: Woo hoo, so does that mean you broke the record?



A: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharadox

toni said:


> I would go for the jewlery. It has the highest resale value. If I was keeping the stuff I would probably go for all the expensive make up and hair products, then move to the shoe dept.
> 
> 
> Q: What is the most romantic thing that has ever been done for you?



A: When my ex-boyfriend sang and played "Wonderful Tonight" by Eric Clapton on the guitar to me.

Q: If you could recommend one movie for me to watch, what would it be?


----------



## toni

Pharadox said:


> A: When my ex-boyfriend sang and played "Wonderful Tonight" by Eric Clapton on the guitar to me.
> 
> Q: If you could recommend one movie for me to watch, what would it be?



Eternal sunshine on the spotless mind

Q: What are you doing for valentines day?


----------



## Bafta1

toni said:


> Eternal sunshine on the spotless mind
> 
> Q: What are you doing for valentines day?



Working... I live in a crazy country where Friday and Saturday are the weekend, and Sunday is the first working day of the week 

What is your greatest regret?


----------



## Pharadox

A: Ruining my friendship with someone about 10 years ago. I still miss him. I will probably always miss him.

Q: What are you most proud of?


----------



## stldpn

Pharadox said:


> Q: What are you most proud of?



A- Paying off 75% of my student loans before I hit 30... it was a big deal to me

Q- Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Pharadox

A: No... closest I've had to a run-in with the law was getting caught having sex in a public place by a cop... Oops. 

Q: What would be worse to you-- going blind or deaf? Why?


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> A: No... closest I've had to a run-in with the law was getting caught having sex in a public place by a cop... Oops.
> 
> Q: What would be worse to you-- going blind or deaf? Why?



A: Going blind would be worse. There is so much to miss out on without sight....faces of the people we love, out pets, nature. And the fact that I fall on my ass enough as it is :doh:

Q: Are you a worrier or do you just go with the flow...(what will be, will be)?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Going blind would be worse. There is so much to miss out on without sight....faces of the people we love, out pets, nature. And the fact that I fall on my ass enough as it is :doh:
> 
> Q: Are you a worrier or do you just go with the flow...(what will be, will be)?



BTW I don't see very well... I end up using a lot of "tricks" to get myself to the bath each morning... I can't imagine it's cake but I think being blind is mostly inconvenience once you let go of the emotion involved.

A- I generally go with the flow...

Q- Do people fear your anger?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> BTW I don't see very... I end up using a lot of "tricks" to get myself to the bath each morning... I can't imagine it's cake but I think being blind is mostly inconvenience once you let go of the emotion involved.
> 
> A- I generally go with the flow...
> 
> Q- Do people fear your anger?



Ah, but I could never let go of that emotion. Hey, I am a female...what can I say 

A: No one fears my anger....sometimes people just look at me and laugh. I don't look scary, nor do I sound scary when I get cross.

Q: Do you prefer to give affection or to receive it...or both?


----------



## Pharadox

A: I prefer to give affection.  It makes me really happy to make someone feel special and loved. Getting affection is also nice but I don't need it as much as I want to be the one giving it.

Q: How do you feel about math? Do you enjoy it, do you hate it, are you good at it, bad at it, etc?


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> A: I prefer to give affection.  It makes me really happy to make someone feel special and loved. Getting affection is also nice but I don't need it as much as I want to be the one giving it.
> 
> Q: How do you feel about math? Do you enjoy it, do you hate it, are you good at it, bad at it, etc?



A: I love English....give me words and I am happy. Give me numbers and I am not so happy. Math was my worst subject at school 

Q: What do you miss about High School?


----------



## toni

littlefairywren said:


> A: I love English....give me words and I am happy. Give me numbers and I am not so happy. Math was my worst subject at school
> 
> Q: What do you miss about High School?



Debate team

What was your favorite 80's fad?


----------



## littlefairywren

toni said:


> Debate team
> 
> What was your favorite 80's fad?



A: Those dance moves that everyone used, all safe and synchronised. I laugh everytime I see it on old videos.

Q: What would you like to be carved on your headstone?


----------



## lozonloz

littlefairywren said:


> A: Those dance moves that everyone used, all safe and synchronised. I laugh everytime I see it on old videos.
> 
> Q: What would you like to be carved on your headstone?



Something funny... I don't really know. Just something to make people giggle when they see it because Cemetery's are such depressing places.

Maybe I'd put "Thar be treasure here" in the hope someone would take me seriously and try and dig me up. 

Q- Would you ever want to change your name, and if so, what to?


----------



## toni

lozonloz said:


> Q- Would you ever want to change your name, and if so, what to?



Never, I LOVE my name.

What size bed do you sleep in?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Full-sized bed

Question: What do you feel has been your biggest accomplishment?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. My children

Q. Why is it so hard to find full size bed-in-a-bags on sale?


----------



## toni

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. Why is it so hard to find full size bed-in-a-bags on sale?



Ha! No clue. I am in the market for a set and can not talk myself into spending 200 dollars on the one I want. I went to visit it today and thought maybe it would be on sale in celebration for President's day. NOPE!!!!

What dish are you famous for?


----------



## littlefairywren

toni said:


> Ha! No clue. I am in the market for a set and can not talk myself into spending 200 dollars on the one I want. I went to visit it today and thought maybe it would be on sale in celebration for President's day. NOPE!!!!
> 
> What dish are you famous for?



A: I make a wicked Chocolate Cheesecake :eat2:

Q: Do you believe in..."an eye for an eye" or "turn the other cheek"?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Depends upon the situation....I do try to Pick My Battles 

Q. What did you get for Valentine's day?


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Depends upon the situation....I do try to Pick My Battles
> 
> Q. What did you get for Valentine's day?



A: Diddly squat!

Q: Do you have any collections.....frogs, stuffed animals, human skin (lol)?


----------



## Dmitra

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Do you have any collections.....frogs, stuffed animals, human skin (lol)?



a: I do, indeedy. Foreign coins, animals both stuffed and knick-knacked, medical books and pins (animal and various badges).

q: If you could fly on the last Space Shuttle flight, would you?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Perhaps, but if it was the first intergalactic flight, count me in.

Question: When did you discover Dims?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: About a year ago. Very glad to have found it :bow:

Q: What was/is your favorite subject in high school or college?


----------



## toni

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What was/is your favorite subject in high school or college?



American History

If you could have dinner with any person, who would it be?


----------



## Linda

toni said:


> If you could have dinner with any person, who would it be?




The one who has my heart. It's these little things we take for granted when we have no way to do them at all right now.


Q...What did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> The one who has my heart. It's these little things we take for granted when we have no way to do them at all right now.
> 
> 
> Q...What did you eat for breakfast today?



A: Toast and vegemite, with a cup of tea. 

Q: What is the scariest thing you have ever done?


----------



## lozonloz

littlefairywren said:


> A: Toast and vegemite, with a cup of tea.
> 
> Q: What is the scariest thing you have ever done?



I absailed (is that the right spelling?) off a bridge. Leaning off of the edge and then having to launch myself into thin air on two suspicioualy thin (in my opinion) lengths of rope was terrifying at first, but after I did it once I went up another two times! Awesome fun.

Who is the person you admire most in the world?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I admire my dad. I wish I could be half the man he is. You Rock Dad :bow:

Question: If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

A - 1st answer, whereever my husband is, but if I could choose a location and it would completely work out, then Sicily.

Q - You are at the Jersey shore on the boardwalk, you only have enough money for one of the following, which do you choose? A sausage sandwich with peppers and onions, a Large soft serve ice cream cone, or a Large fresh squeezed Lemonade.


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I admire my dad. I wish I could be half the man he is. You Rock Dad :bow:
> 
> Question: If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?



A- Montana... seriously if holding a job wasn't important and I could convince my lady to come with... I could live there very happily


A- sausage and peppers... no brainer 

Q- Who's your favorite cartoon character?


----------



## lozonloz

A- Delerium from The Sandman. I guess she's a cartoon character? Or Hanners from Questionable Content. I have a soft spot for cute completely mental girls.

Q- If you had to give up one of the following types of food- carbs, fats, vegetables and fruit, dairy or meats (non fatty meats) which would it be?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would probably get rid of fats (At least the bad fats). It would hurt me at first, but it would help me in the long run, probably reducing my bad cholesterol.

Question: Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?


----------



## Dmitra

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?



a: The Shadow knows! Hahahahaha

q: Have you ever written a bit of fan mail (email, tweet, whatever) to a famous person you like?


----------



## Pharadox

A: Yes. <3 It was a tweet and I got a direct message back from him. Three of them, in fact. He's known for contacting his fans, but I still felt really special. Haha. By the way, his name is JYP. He's a Korean celebrity. He's kind of like the Michael Jackson of Korea.

Q: Have you ever remained friends with someone simply because you pitied that person?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever remained friends with someone simply because you pitied that person?

A: Nope, don't think so

Q: Do you normally remain friends with your exes?


----------



## Linda

mel said:


> Q: Do you normally remain friends with your exes?



A I try but its awkward.

Q Ever let someone guilt you in to doing something you later regretted?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I probably have but shame has erased the memory from my mind.

Question: What is your favorite comic book?


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I probably have but shame has erased the memory from my mind.
> 
> Question: What is your favorite comic book?



A- I actually used to collect Spawn... 

Q- Do you smile often?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- I actually used to collect Spawn...
> 
> Q- Do you smile often?



A: Yes, all the time.

Q: Do you do anything to keep your mind sharp....crosswords, anagrams, sudoku etc?


----------



## Pharadox

A: I teach mathematics, so that alone helps keep things sharp.

Q: Do you hug strangers?


----------



## toni

Pharadox said:


> A: I teach mathematics, so that alone helps keep things sharp.
> 
> Q: Do you hug strangers?



Hell no!!!! I don't hug many people.

Do you believe in an afterlife? If so, what?


----------



## Aust99

A: Yes... there has got to be something out there... I feel like people I have lost are still with me sometimes so thats what keeps me wondering. 

Q: Have you ever been too shy to talk to someone you thought was delish?? 
How did you deal with the situation? Did you get over it?


----------



## Pharadox

A: Haha, a biiiig part of the reason I am single is because when I am interested in a guy, I go into defense mechanism overload and act like I am not interested. My ex-boyfriend had to literally drag me kicking and screaming out onto the dance floor, otherwise we might never have happened. All relationships I have been in have been when the guy was extremely persistent in working his way through my defense. I mean, it's smooth sailing once you get through it, but make sure you bring a rock hammer or something to chip your way through when we meet. The sad thing is that I know about it and I still just automatically do it.

Q: Do you consider yourself a good judge of character? Have you ever judged someone's character completely wrong and regretted it?


----------



## stldpn

Pharadox said:


> Q: Do you consider yourself a good judge of character? Have you ever judged someone's character completely wrong and regretted it?



A-
I'll admit to having been totally taken in by someone who had antisocial personality disorder once. Finding out the truth was... difficult to say the least. Ever since I've been a lot more guarded.

Q-
Do you have a view from your home that includes birds and trees?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

A - I have a lovely view of birds (especially in Winter since I live in Florida) and trees. Particularly from my bedroom window, my neighbor has a 100 yr old live oak that is huge and grand and is actually a registered tree which means it can't be cut down.

Q - If you came into a small sum of money, would you use it to pay off an outstanding debt or go on a simple vacation?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. I'd pay off fthe debt and invest anything I had left over. But then, given a choice between traveling and having a root canal, I'd probably take the latter.

Q. Which would you be more likely to choose -- a gorgeous mate with an unpleasant personality, or a truly ugly one who is nevertheless charming?


----------



## Linda

Q. Which would you be more likely to choose -- a gorgeous mate with an unpleasant personality, or a truly ugly one who is nevertheless charming

A I'll take the ugly guy with the great personality, especially if its for the long haul and not just a hot steamy night.

Q Ever been so mad at work you cried and made an ass out of yourself?


----------



## gow

Linda said:


> Q. Which would you be more likely to choose -- a gorgeous mate with an unpleasant personality, or a truly ugly one who is nevertheless charming
> 
> A I'll take the ugly guy with the great personality, especially if its for the long haul and not just a hot steamy night.
> 
> Q Ever been so mad at work you cried and made an ass out of yourself?



A: ALMOST! Ive made an Ass out of myself SEVERAL times. But ive never Cried.. (And yes, i just TYPED OUT a Cuss word. i am not "Holier than Thou," though i am "Holy.") 

Q: How do you handle a Situation where someone took advantage of your Kindness (Kindness for Weakness) and then acted mean towards YO Uto add Insult to Injury, specifically in the case of the Loaning and Repayment of Money??

I Like this Thread!


----------



## littlefairywren

gow said:


> Q: How do you handle a Situation where someone took advantage of your Kindness (Kindness for Weakness) and then acted mean towards YO Uto add Insult to Injury, specifically in the case of the Loaning and Repayment of Money??
> 
> I Like this Thread!



A: That has happened to me. After several failed attempts to retrieve the $200 I lent someone, I realised I just had to let it go. Cut him out of my life, and move on. Lesson learned!

Q: What is your favourite icecream flavour?


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What is your favourite icecream flavour?



A Plain , boring Vanilla

Q What was the best part of your day today?


----------



## gow

littlefairywren said:


> A: That has happened to me. After several failed attempts to retrieve the $200 I lent someone, I realised I just had to let it go. Cut him out of my life, and move on. Lesson learned!
> 
> Q: What is your favourite icecream flavour?



A: PAINTBALL BLAST from United Dairy Farmers.. a Nic elittle Treat of the Mid-West, in SUMMER!! YES! 

Q: If you could have one car, Any car at all, for free... Which one would you choose, and why? (Im refraining putting my own A: in there) LOL! .. bt i DO :bow: to 1992 Ferrari 512TR A.K.A. TestaRossa, can be had for $90,000..  .. You?


----------



## gow

Linda said:


> A Plain , boring Vanilla
> 
> Q What was the best part of your day today?



A: The White Caste I just ate.. and knowing that this Bars leaks i just put in MAY help my CAR!! OMG! 

Q: What is your Favorite Energy Drink?


----------



## Linda

gow said:


> Q: What is your Favorite Energy Drink?






A Grape Amp or loaded Vailla Starbucks in the can

Q If you saw a dog wandering around on the highway would you stop?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> A Grape Amp or loaded Vailla Starbucks in the can
> 
> Q If you saw a dog wandering around on the highway would you stop?



A: Hell yes!! If it were my dog, I would hope that someone would have a kind enough heart to do the same.

Q: If you had a choice right now, which would you pick.....kitten or puppy?


----------



## gow

Linda said:


> A Grape Amp or loaded Vailla Starbucks in the can
> 
> Q If you saw a dog wandering around on the highway would you stop?



A: To Adopt it.. NO. (Though thats how i got my cat Lucky.) -- To Not Hit it? YES! 







Q: What is the fastest youve ever Driven, and in What kind of Car?


----------



## gow

littlefairywren said:


> A: Hell yes!! If it were my dog, I would hope that someone would have a kind enough heart to do the same.
> 
> Q: If you had a choice right now, which would you pick.....kitten or puppy?



A: Puppy. 






Q: Where would you live, if you had the choice?


----------



## Linda

Q What is the fastest you have ever driven and in what car?
A 90 in my cavalier

Q Where would you live if you had the choice?
A Pacific NW



ok back on target..lol


Q Like a bald man or does he have to have hair?


----------



## Pharadox

A: Hehe, I am infatuated with Patrick Stewart. I would have his babies. So I can definitely handle a bald head.

Q: What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Q What is the fastest you have ever driven and in what car?
> A 90 in my cavalier
> 
> Q Where would you live if you had the choice?
> A Pacific NW
> 
> 
> 
> ok back on target..lol
> 
> 
> Q Like a bald man or does he have to have hair?



A: I like both! Some men a super sexy bald....but I really love facial hair. But not Grizzly Adams facial hairy!

Q: Have you ever been on your way to somewhere important, only to step into a doggy poo or chewing gum etc?


----------



## gow

littlefairywren said:


> A: I like both! Some men a super sexy bald....but I really love facial hair. But not Grizzly Adams facial hairy!
> 
> Q: Have you ever been on your way to somewhere important, only to step into a doggy poo or chewing gum etc?



A: Snow.. Every Time. Every time i had this pair of shoes i wore.. it would SNOW!! Wow.

Q: Do you like Red-heads? (I am a Red Head)


----------



## littlefairywren

gow said:


> Q: Do you like Red-heads? (I am a Red Head)



A: I like all flavours 

Q: Have you ever licked your plate after a meal?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. No, but I occasionally swipe up some sauce on a piece of bread.

Q. What's your favorite treat?


----------



## stldpn

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. No, but I occasionally swipe up some sauce on a piece of bread.
> 
> Q. What's your favorite treat?



a-Chicarones

Q- Do you like pork rinds?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I've never had pork rinds, so I wouldn't know.

Question: What do you think is the word that best describes you?


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I've never had pork rinds, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Question: What do you think is the word that best describes you?



A- Something that's not very polite to say in front of a lady

Q- How often do you buy something online?


----------



## toni

stldpn said:


> Q- How often do you buy something online?



2-3 times a month. Mostly Old Navy or Amazon

Are you a coffee drink? If so what is your favorite and how do you get it?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Yes, I'm a skim milk latte with cinnamon. I personally favor Cafe du Monde coffee with chicory, which I get by making it every morning in my very own electric percolator.

Q. Should gingerbread be considered a cake or a cookie?


----------



## Linda

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q. Should gingerbread be considered a cake or a cookie?




A I think it depends on what form it's in and how you made it. You can make it into either a cake or a cookie depending on the ingrediants. But if your asking if that flavor should be a cake or a cookie I would have to say cake. But then again the little men are soooo cute. Ok did that confuse everyone??


Q Are you a cake or a pie person?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> A I think it depends on what form it's in and how you made it. You can make it into either a cake or a cookie depending on the ingrediants. But if your asking if that flavor should be a cake or a cookie I would have to say cake. But then again the little men are soooo cute. Ok did that confuse everyone??
> 
> 
> Q Are you a cake or a pie person?



A: Cake....we are not so big on pie over here. Oh btw, Chocolate cake :happy:

Q: If you are feeling low, what do you do to make yourself feel better?


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you are feeling low, what do you do to make yourself feel better?



A: I play games, go for a long and vigorous walk (I like to use walking as a form of meditation; similar to the way people use labyrinths for working out head noise), write, talk out loud to myself in a very private space (so that no one thinks I am crazy as a loon), draw a full hot bath and relax in candlelight and incense or take a nap and let my head "simmer".

Q: What is the most shocking thing you've ever seen?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: When I was in PC for spring break in 2005 I saw a cop get shot several times and then ran over. My friends and I watched the paramedics try to revive him but he bled out pretty quick. That was kind of an eye opener for me. 

Q: Without choosing in your sleep, how would you want to die?


----------



## littlefairywren

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: When I was in PC for spring break in 2005 I saw a cop get shot several times and then ran over. My friends and I watched the paramedics try to revive him but he bled out pretty quick. That was kind of an eye opener for me.
> 
> Q: Without choosing in your sleep, how would you want to die?



A: Very quickly, painlessly and hopefully doing something that puts a smile on my face 

Q: Are you ever puzzled by the opposite sex, or do you think you have them pretty well sorted out?


----------



## gow

littlefairywren said:


> A: Very quickly, painlessly and hopefully doing something that puts a smile on my face
> 
> Q: Are you ever puzzled by the opposite sex, or do you think you have them pretty well sorted out?



PUZZLED! 

Q: What is your ideal Job?


----------



## toni

gow said:


> PUZZLED!
> 
> Q: What is your ideal Job?



Very well paid taste tester 

Water...best from a bottle or tap?


----------



## Aust99

A: I drink from the tap 98% of the time.... It's great quality in my neck of the woods.... 

Q: What is your favourite breakfast food????


----------



## Oldtimer76

A: Just bread! LOL. I also love croissants.
They have to go with butter, cheese, jam, doesn't matter; and an egg. I love just regular bread:happy: But there has to be COFFEE Without that I'm nothing.

Q: Are you interested in the history of your town, that much, you wanna know all about it?


----------



## stldpn

Oldtimer76 said:


> A: Just bread! LOL. I also love croissants.
> They have to go with butter, cheese, jam, doesn't matter; and an egg. I love just regular bread:happy: But there has to be COFFEE Without that I'm nothing.
> 
> Q: Are you interested in the history of your town, that much, you wanna know all about it?



A- I find you alway learn little bits of history by talking to locals, and some of it is really interesting. I remember it, but I don't necessarily research it the way some people do.

Q- How many coffee cups do you own?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

stldpn said:


> A- I find you alway learn little bits of history by talking to locals, and some of it is really interesting. I remember it, but I don't necessarily research it the way some people do.
> 
> Q- How many coffee cups do you own?



A - Oh gosh! At least 15! One of them 26 years old. 

Q - How much wood could a woodchuck chuck...(just kidding) 
If you could go anywhere in this world at the drop of a hat, where would you go?


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A - Oh gosh! At least 15! One of them 26 years old.
> 
> Q - How much wood could a woodchuck chuck...(just kidding)
> If you could go anywhere in this world at the drop of a hat, where would you go?



A: Tucson, Arizona

Q: What is the last thing you usually think of before you fall asleep (if anything)?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What is the last thing you usually think of before you fall asleep (if anything)?



A- all the crap I have to accomplish tomorrow

Q- Who was your favorite teacher from your school years?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- all the crap I have to accomplish tomorrow
> 
> Q- Who was your favorite teacher from your school years?



A: Mr Wykes. He was my Year 8 Maths teacher, and he was the first one to actually make me enjoy numbers. Did not last though 

Q: What is the happiest memory of your school years?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Mr Wykes. He was my Year 8 Maths teacher, and he was the first one to actually make me enjoy numbers. Did not last though
> 
> Q: What is the happiest memory of your school years?



A- my first trip to an aquarium

Q- Do you know way too much about serial killers for your own good?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- my first trip to an aquarium
> 
> Q- Do you know way too much about serial killers for your own good?



A: LOL, interesting question. Yes....I have a love of reading Patricia Cornwell novels and anything to do with forensics (even went through a Jack the Ripper phase). Surprisingly, I have a very weak stomach when it comes to blood...go figure.

Q: How hard do you find it to come up with interesting questions?


----------



## Captain Save

A: I'd rate it as difficult as solving international disputes or raising children.

Q: If soap became toxic to the skin, would that signal the end of polite society?


----------



## lozonloz

Captain Save said:


> A: I'd rate it as difficult as solving international disputes or raising children.
> 
> Q: If soap became toxic to the skin, would that signal the end of polite society?



A- Not unless people suddenly developed a fear of water en masse.

Q- Cat person or dog person? Or neither?


----------



## littlefairywren

lozonloz said:


> Q- Cat person or dog person? Or neither?



A: Both cats and dogs. But I guess I am really what you would call an animal person...I love them all. Except for the creepy crawly ones 

Q: Do you ever get those funny chills (like someone walking over your grave), or feel like you are not really alone even when there is no one else in the room with you?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Both cats and dogs. But I guess I am really what you would call an animal person...I love them all. Except for the creepy crawly ones
> 
> Q: Do you ever get those funny chills (like someone walking over your grave), or feel like you are not really alone even when there is no one else in the room with you?



A- I get the sensation that someone is rubbing my shoulders quite often. Mostly while I'm going to sleep or just waking up. It's a prolonged 5-10 minute thing that's been going on so long it no longer disturbs me.

Q-What is the most absurd thing that's ever been said to you in a social situation?


----------



## lozonloz

stldpn said:


> A- I get the sensation that someone is rubbing my shoulders quite often. Mostly while I'm going to sleep or just waking up. It's a prolonged 5-10 minute thing that's been going on so long it no longer disturbs me.
> 
> Q-What is the most absurd thing that's ever been said to you in a social situation?



A- I was in High School and my friend asked me if I wanted to stick a fish up my bottom. We were having a conversation about how elastic the human body is and it degenerated from there. It didnt occur to me until afterwards that that's an odd thing to say when it's actually a serious question.

On theme-

Q- What's the most absurd come on you have ever experienced?


----------



## littlefairywren

lozonloz said:


> Q- What's the most absurd come on you have ever experienced?



A: A guy once asked me in the middle of a convo...."So what is your favourite position?" I am sure he thought he was being really smooth, and we certainly were not talking sport  I felt like smacking him in the head!

Q: What is your idea of the perfect weekend getaway?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: A guy once asked me in the middle of a convo...."So what is your favourite position?" I am sure he thought he was being really smooth, and we certainly were not talking sport  I felt like smacking him in the head!
> 
> Q: What is your idea of the perfect weekend getaway?



A- Any time that I can turn off the cellphone or leave it behind qualifies as a getaway in my book.

Q- Which do you love watching more sunrises or sunsets?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- Any time that I can turn off the cellphone or leave it behind qualifies as a getaway in my book.
> 
> Q- Which do you love watching more sunrises or sunsets?



A: Sunsets!

Q: Do you ever get so frustrated or angry, that you just want to scream at the top of your lungs to get some release?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Oh lord yes. When I'm alone on those occasions, I do scream. I usually feel a bit better afterwards.

Question: What was the happiest day of your life?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Oh lord yes. When I'm alone on those occasions, I do scream. I usually feel a bit better afterwards.
> 
> Question: What was the happiest day of your life?



A: That would have to be my wedding day, followed very closely by the day I got divorced 

Q: What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Fallenangel2904

littlefairywren said:


> A: That would have to be my wedding day, followed very closely by the day I got divorced
> 
> Q: What was the last thing you ate?



A: Toasted marshmallows- yummy! :eat2:

Q: When was the last time you went on a vacation, and where to?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: It was last year, summertime I believe, and I visited my grandma out in Montana. 

Question: If you could be anywhere right now, where would it be?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: If you could be anywhere right now, where would it be?



A: On a beach in Hawaii. I am so SICK of winter!!!

Q: If you could have dinner with any person, alive or dead, who would you choose?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would have dinner with my maternal grandpa, as I didn't get to know him in life. He died before I was born. So many questions.

Question: Who is your favorite artist?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite artist?



A: Toulouse-Lautrec. I've read tons of books on him. Fascinating character. Love his work.

Q: If you could time travel to any place and time in history, when and where would you go?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would either go to Paris during the 19 century or 1920s, or to Italy during The Renaissance.

Question: What is the film that you consider "perfect"?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is the film that you consider "perfect"?



A: Hmm. While it's unusual for me to love a movie without some sci-fi/zombie element to it, the last "perfect" (to me) movie that I saw was actually "500 Days of Summer". I generally avoid romantic movies like I avoid exercise however, this movie was so light-hearted and, well, _different_ that I couldn't help but love it. And the dance sequence in the middle is seriously the best thing that I have ever seen. I replay it often when I need a pick-me-up. It is my dream to someday be part of a random dance sequence. 

Q: What is your _guilty_ pleasure? (Make it good!)


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I look at porn when my mom isn't home. Not original, but it's me. 

Question: What is your wildest sexual fantasy?


----------



## lozonloz

Micara said:


> Q: What is your _guilty_ pleasure? (Make it good!)



A-Come Dine With Me. I hate reality TV, I hate daytime TV, I hate almost ALL TV....but put me in front of Come Dine With Me and I must watch it. I must. I watch reruns late at night so family members dont catch me.

Q- What's the most embarassing thing you've ever been caught doing?


----------



## stldpn

lozonloz said:


> A-Come Dine With Me. I hate reality TV, I hate daytime TV, I hate almost ALL TV....but put me in front of Come Dine With Me and I must watch it. I must. I watch reruns late at night so family members dont catch me.
> 
> Q- What's the most embarassing thing you've ever been caught doing?



A- It's not exactly something you get caught doing. But I can remember having a very awkward conversation with the check out lady once while I was buying suppositories. I might of thought it was intentional but she really did seem just that naive and curious.

Q- Do you ever suffer from buyer's remorse?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> Q- Do you ever suffer from buyer's remorse?



A No I usually suffer from missed oppurtunity remorse because I didn't buy "it".

Q..What is something you have done just for you this weekend?


----------



## mossystate

lolololololololololololololol

ummm


yes

Q. You have to grab one material possession from your home because your dinner is burning...what do you grab.


----------



## littlefairywren

Q. You have to grab one material possession from your home because your dinner is burning...what do you grab.

A: My cat! Hmm, not material really....um, my hard drive.

Q: If you saw someone engaged in a nasty habit....(chewing on their fingernails, spitting, picking at their nose etc), would you say something or just look away?


----------



## mossystate

View attachment 76761


just helping your Q with a visual prompt


----------



## littlefairywren

mossystate said:


> View attachment 76761
> 
> 
> just helping your Q with a visual prompt



LOL!! :bow:


----------



## Aust99

A: I would walk away going... OMG... and have a chuckle... I mean... no ones perfect...

Q: Would you let someone back into your life that had let you down/ hurt you before?


----------



## Weirdo890

Aust99 said:


> A: I would walk away going... OMG... and have a chuckle... I mean... no ones perfect...
> 
> Q: Would you let someone back into your life that had let you down/ hurt you before?



Answer: Perhaps. It would depend on how badly they hurt me or how bad a shape they were in.

Question: Do you think "sex addiction" is a real syndrome or is it another way our culture deals with those who are more sexually liberated?


----------



## Linda

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Do you think "sex addiction" is a real syndrome or is it another way our culture deals with those who are more sexually liberated?




A I think it is a real addiction, however, that being said I think in our current society people want to label every action and reaction with something. It is used way too much. 


Q What is the appropriate length of time before you introduce your children into a relationship?


----------



## toni

Linda said:


> A I think it is a real addiction, however, that being said I think in our current society people want to label every action and reaction with something. It is used way too much.
> 
> 
> Q What is the appropriate length of time before you introduce your children into a relationship?



There is no real answer to this question. I think it all depends on the child and the relationship. I have a ten year old. I was mostly single for the first 6 years of her life. I dated very often. I didn't introduce her to many of my love prospects. The only dudes she actually met were the ones I had very strong feelings towards. When she was introduced to them, she knew them only to be friends and nothing romantic was expressed in front of her. 

Have you ever stopped eating meat?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I have never stopped eating meat.

Question: Do you ever believe there is a reason to hit a woman, even in self-defense?


----------



## lozonloz

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I have never stopped eating meat.
> 
> Question: Do you ever believe there is a reason to hit a woman, even in self-defense?



A- Yes, I do. I hate that guys say they wouldnt hit me cos I'm a woman. They shouldnt hit me cos hitting people is just dumb and not a good way to solve things 90% of the time. The 10% of the time I deserve to get hit I expect to be and vice versa. I'll hit them back and I have balls to aim for. 

Q- Have you ever blanked someone and felt guilty afterwards?


----------



## calauria

toni said:


> Eternal sunshine on the spotless mind
> 
> Q: What are you doing for valentines day?



Threw a party for my lil ones and their friends for V day, then we parents had a party after we put lil ones to bed.

Are you an extrovert or introvert?


----------



## Oldtimer76

calauria said:


> Threw a party for my lil ones and their friends for V day, then we parents had a party after we put lil ones to bed.
> 
> Are you an extrovert or introvert?



A: I'm kinda introvert. Not introvert per sé, but I will never call me extrovert, although I don't mind being in front of a camera or something. I will never be a leader, though.

Q: Do you like your coffee black, with milk and sugar, or?


----------



## Aust99

Coffee with milk, no sugar.. yum!!!


Q: What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Coffee with milk, no sugar.. yum!!!
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite song at the moment?



A: The World (from Anneke van Giersbergen & Agua de Annique):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvROlhqwkhs (live)

Q: What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Micara

Oldtimer76 said:


> Q: What time do you usually go to bed?



A: During the week, usually between midnight and 1:00a.m. On the weekends, sometimes I stay up until 5:00 in the morning. I have sleep issues. 

Q. What are you most proud of?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I don't know if I have anything to be truly proud of yet. Nothing I have done has truly given me pride.

Question: How do you feel about psychedelic substances?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I don't know if I have anything to be truly proud of yet. Nothing I have done has truly given me pride.
> 
> Question: How do you feel about psychedelic substances?



You should be proud that you are in school and pursuing your dream.  Seems like a simple thing, yet a lot of people don't have the courage. 

A. Well... I'm a "live and let live" kind of person, so I don't really like to judge people or tell them what I think they should do.... for me, I've only smoked pot, and I did it a very long time ago, and maybe if it were legal I would do it again... but, I would never do anything more than that. I've never even been drunk because I don't like not being in control of myself. Plus I think beer is gross.  

Q: What is your most treasured possession and why?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> Q: What is your most treasured possession and why?



A- I have a few items that belonged to my great great grandfather who was a navy man... a pipe, a ring that he bought in saigon (that I have to wear as a pinky ring), a kodak vest pocket folding camera, and a bunch of the pics he took with it. If you get things like that, that somebody in your ancestry held it's special it's stuff that most people never see or touch. It'll get lost eventually 

Q- Are a picture person?


----------



## bmann0413

stldpn said:


> A- I have a few items that belonged to my great great grandfather who was a navy man... a pipe, a ring that he bought in saigon (that I have to wear as a pinky ring), a kodak vest pocket folding camera, and a bunch of the pics he took with it. If you get things like that, that somebody in your ancestry held it's special it's stuff that most people never see or touch. It'll get lost eventually
> 
> Q- Are a picture person?




A: At times. When I'm looking my best or just in the mood for taking pictures.


Q: How do people describe your personality?


----------



## BeautifulBigD

bmann0413 said:


> A: At times. When I'm looking my best or just in the mood for taking pictures.
> 
> 
> Q: How do people describe your personality?





A: They would say I'm shy at first, but lots of fun once I feel comfortable. Also that I'm giving, caring, loving, funny, crazy, sarcastic, laid-back, a slight perfectionist, and maybe a little dramatic. 

Q: When was the last time you saw something so beautiful that it took your breath away?


----------



## lozonloz

BeautifulBigD said:


> A: They would say I'm shy at first, but lots of fun once I feel comfortable. Also that I'm giving, caring, loving, funny, crazy, sarcastic, laid-back, a slight perfectionist, and maybe a little dramatic.
> 
> Q: When was the last time you saw something so beautiful that it took your breath away?



A- I saw the sunset at a waterfall in Thailand. It was incredible. 4 months ago?

Q- Savory or Sweet?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Depends on the mood I'm in.

Question: The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## Paquito

A. The Beatles. All day, everyday.

Q. What "star" would you love to exile from our society?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Paris Hilton. Strap her to a rocket and send her to the desolate world of Mars.

Question: What is your favorite Disney film (animated)?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Paris Hilton. Strap her to a rocket and send her to the desolate world of Mars.
> 
> Question: What is your favorite Disney film (animated)?



Answer: Fantasia, hands down.

Question: What sort of posts get 'rep'?


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Question: What sort of posts get 'rep'?



A: The good, the bad and the downright ugly!

Q: You have been invited to a party, and asked to bring a plate.....what dish would you bring?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Q: You have been invited to a party, and asked to bring a plate.....what dish would you bring?



A: Probably chocolate dipped strawberries 
Q: What's your favorite color?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Probably chocolate dipped strawberries
> Q: What's your favorite color?




A: Purple


Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?




A: No. I'm not sure I believe in love at any sight! Haha. But I do believe in lust at first sight.

Q: Into whose shoes would you like to step for a day?


----------



## Bafta1

Micara said:


> A: No. I'm not sure I believe in love at any sight! Haha. But I do believe in lust at first sight.
> 
> Q: Into whose shoes would you like to step for a day?



I'd like to step into Tony Blair's shoes for a day. I think the guy is amazing. Whether you like his politics or not, Blair has achieved incredible things: Prime Minister, peace-maker, writer, university lecturer, UN envoy to the Middle East. (I know where his offices are in Jerusalem--they're situated in one of the most beautiful places on earth). I'd like to know how he holds so much in his head at one time, and how he organizes himself. I'd like to know what he really thinks of the Israel-Palestine Conflict, and what he regrets.

I might have written this question here before, but it's one of my favorites:
If you could go back to any time in history, which period would it be and why?


----------



## toni

Bafta1 said:


> I might have written this question here before, but it's one of my favorites:
> If you could go back to any time in history, which period would it be and why?



Colonial Times/Revolutionary War Era 
I would have loved to be around all the history in the making.

Who is the first person you call when you have a bad day?


----------



## Linda

A- Well I can't call who I want so I email instead. But if I need to chat or vent it depends on what its about. About work? Jodi. About the kids? Donna About life in general? Stacey I am lucky I have so many resources and I rarely have to use them except for poor Jodi. Work is always an issue. lol


Q- Are you more of a submissive personality or a dominant? (Not referring to sex here but you can answer how ever you interpret this question to yourself)


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Linda said:


> A- Well I can't call who I want so I email instead. But if I need to chat or vent it depends on what its about. About work? Jodi. About the kids? Donna About life in general? Stacey I am lucky I have so many resources and I rarely have to use them except for poor Jodi. Work is always an issue. lol
> 
> 
> Q- Are you more of a submissive personality or a dominant? (Not referring to sex here but you can answer how ever you interpret this question to yourself)



A- I definitely have a dominant personality. 

Q - Would you eat brownies made with real bacon pieces in them?


----------



## sirGordy

D_A_Bunny said:


> A- I definitely have a dominant personality.
> 
> Q - Would you eat brownies made with real bacon pieces in them?




A- I have had Vegemite, so I am game for anything, and the answer is why not, nothing can be worse than eating a raw hop *lol*

Q - Do you have a favourite place to travel, to get away from it all, if only for a day or so, and why?


----------



## lozonloz

sirGordy said:


> A- I have had Vegemite, so I am game for anything, and the answer is why not, nothing can be worse than eating a raw hop *lol*
> 
> Q - Do you have a favourite place to travel, to get away from it all, if only for a day or so, and why?



A- If I want to get away from it all I go sleep on a guy friend's floor for a couple of days. Only person in my life that can always, however I feel and whatever mood or situation I'm in, make me laugh. That's worth more than tropical beaches and drinks with umbrella's in them to me any day of the week.

Q- What kind of TV do you like (if any) and why is it better than other kinds?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: I watch a lot of reality TV and it's my favorite because it makes me feel like a superior specimen of the human race.

Q: Do you root for the humans or the animals?


----------



## Bafta1

Famouslastwords said:


> A: I watch a lot of reality TV and it's my favorite because it makes me feel like a superior specimen of the human race.
> 
> Q: Do you root for the humans or the animals?



The animals... of course!

Q: What was the scariest part of your life?


----------



## Slamaga

Famouslastwords said:


> A: I watch a lot of reality TV and it's my favorite because it makes me feel like a superior specimen of the human race.
> 
> Q: Do you root for the humans or the animals?



A : I prefer to root for the humans than the animals. Normally, a human should consider be in harmony with other humans before the animals.

Q : Do you dream about true love?


----------



## littlefairywren

Slamaga said:


> Q : Do you dream about true love?



A: Yes I do....then I wake up and wonder if it is all one giant hoax. Hallmark and all of the Chocolate companies are in cahoots! 

Q: If you were sent into exile for an extended period but were allowed to take one person for company, who would it be and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would take one of the wonderful women I've met on here, maybe bigjayne66 or Micara because I think they are so sexy and wonderful people.

Question: What is the song that you think defines you?


----------



## braindeadhead

A) The Weight by The Band

B) What is your favorite flavor? (spicey/salty/sweet..whatever)


----------



## Linda

A: depends on my mood....mostly sweet mixed with salty.


Q: What are your big plans for the day?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: To hang out with one of my very good friends and just enjoy my day. 

Question: Does size matter to you?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Does size matter to you?



A: It doesn't have to! 

Q: What upsets you most in a relationship and what makes you the happiest?


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> Q: What upsets you most in a relationship and what makes you the happiest?



A: 1.Deceit really pisses me off! 2.When I feel safe and secure with a man.

Q: Why are men so bloody confusing??


----------



## toni

littlefairywren said:


> A: 1.Deceit really pisses me off! 2.When I feel safe and secure with a man.
> 
> Q: Why are men so bloody confusing??



I disagree. I think men are probably the simplest creatures on Earth. Feed em/f*ck em and they are happy. 

The ones that are confusing are the ones that you shouldn't keep around. A man who wants you and respects you will tell you exactly where you stand.

Q: What is the best recipe for a red wine based chicken marinade?


----------



## littlefairywren

toni said:


> I disagree. I think men are probably the simplest creatures on Earth. Feed em/f*ck em and they are happy.
> 
> The ones that are confusing are the ones that you shouldn't keep around. A man who wants you and respects you will tell you exactly where you stand.
> 
> Q: What is the best recipe for a red wine based chicken marinade?



Ah, so that is what I am doing wrong! 

A: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Red-Wine-Marinated-Fried-Chicken-with-Onions-12154

Q: Staying on theme here......What is the best Chocolate Brownie recipe?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> Ah, so that is what I am doing wrong!
> 
> A: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Red-Wine-Marinated-Fried-Chicken-with-Onions-12154
> 
> Q: Staying on theme here......What is the best Chocolate Brownie recipe?



A- I normally get mine out of the ghirardelli box. But the caramel,is so tasty.

Q-Is there any food that actually tastes better to you when you get it out of a box?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- I normally get mine out of the ghirardelli box. But the caramel,is so tasty.
> 
> Q-Is there any food that actually tastes better to you when you get it out of a box?



A: Not often...I like to cook from scratch. A box of Favourites is always on hand though 

Q: Are you a fast eater or do you like to savour every mouthful? And if I have asked this before...:doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: depends on the food, I'm a volume eater because I favor a full stomach so I tend to favor fast eating. Sometimes though, if I'm eating something particularly delicious or something that I don't want to eat at all, I eat really slowly.

Q: If your best friend got into a bar fight, would you back him/her up or run away?


----------



## Micara

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: If your best friend got into a bar fight, would you back him/her up or run away?



A: Back them up. I kind of like to fight. I'm Sicilian. 

Q: What's the craziest dare you've ever gone through with?


----------



## stldpn

Famouslastwords said:


> A: depends on the food, I'm a volume eater because I favor a full stomach so I tend to favor fast eating. Sometimes though, if I'm eating something particularly delicious or something that I don't want to eat at all, I eat really slowly.
> 
> Q: If your best friend got into a bar fight, would you back him/her up or run away?



A- Depends on the friend, depends on the reason for fighting, depends on how fast we can both get to the car if a weapon gets pulled.


A-I streaked the the dorm parking garage during college. After awhile the naked was less bothersome than the idea of all the uphill running whilst drunk.

Q-When's the last time you burned the roof of your mouth?


----------



## Slamaga

A: Not so long ago , I always want to eat fast even if it's hot 

Q: Do you agree that the best way to give and feel love is with a hug?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: There are more intimate ways to give and feel love, but if you don't want to go that far, then a hug is perfect.

Question: What is the song that is a guaranteed pick-me-up for you?


----------



## Lovelyone

A. "Walking on Sunshine" by Katrina and the waves

Q. introvert, or extrovert?


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovelyone said:


> A. "Walking on Sunshine" by Katrina and the waves
> 
> Q. introvert, or extrovert?



A: Introvert

Q: What keeps you coming back to this thread?


----------



## Aust99

A: I want to see the answers to my questions and then get caught up reading everyone else's answers. 

Q:Kiss on the first date?????


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> A: I want to see the answers to my questions and then get caught up reading everyone else's answers.
> 
> Q:Kiss on the first date?????



A: Hell yes....ha, I am a floosie! 

Q: What wont you do on a first date?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: Hell yes....ha, I am a floosie!
> 
> Q: What wont you do on a first date?



A: suck dick. for realz

Q: Are you a cyber slut/manwhore?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Given the opportunity, quite possibly! :blush:

Q: If you were forced to move away from the United States and were allowed to live anywhere you wanted, where would it be?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: Denmark, because I actually know someone there! Besides, free health care for citizens, word.

Q: Would you wear a shirt with a Carebear on it?


----------



## Aust99

A: Well, I don't live in the USA so I can't be forced to leave it.... I live in Australia. I would move to Canada I think, have lived in the UK so that is next on my list. Canada looks amazing and I really like it's people... 



Damn you FLW!!!!

A: Have and would again!


Q: Which decade to you wish you had been born in if you had the choice? 20's, 50's 80's ect...


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: The 80's - I would love to be in my 20's again.

Q: What decade would you have liked to spend your youth in (HS/university years) and why?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Bafta1 said:


> The animals... of course!
> 
> Q: What was the scariest part of your life?



A: When I ran away from home at 14 years old.

Q: Have you ever lived for an extended period (longer than a vacation) in another country?


----------



## stldpn

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: When I ran away from home at 14 years old.
> 
> Q: Have you ever lived for an extended period (longer than a vacation) in another country?



A-I lived for 4 mos in Nigeria on a work study/social project... It was a strange time in my life

Q-Would you consider yourself a "gassy" person? Are you prone to indigestion and burping?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> A-I lived for 4 mos in Nigeria on a work study/social project... It was a strange time in my life
> 
> Q-Would you consider yourself a "gassy" person? Are you prone to indigestion and burping?



Answer: I can be gassy, but I'm not a truly "gassy" person. I burp, but everybody does.

Question: Who is your favorite comedian?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite comedian?



A: Denis Leary (I love his "No Cure For Cancer" cd), Chelsea Handler, and Michael Ian Black. Also, I recently saw Dave Coulier do a show, and he was really funny. 

Q: What is your favorite month of the year and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> A: Denis Leary (I love his "No Cure For Cancer" cd), Chelsea Handler, and Michael Ian Black. Also, I recently saw Dave Coulier do a show, and he was really funny.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite month of the year and why?



Answer: December, because that has Christmas and I love getting presents.

Question: Who is your favorite person in your life?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite person in your life?



A: Scrabble my African Grey 

Q: Are you afraid of parrots?


----------



## lozonloz

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Scrabble my African Grey
> 
> Q: Are you afraid of parrots?



A-I LOVE Parrots. They tie in with my love of pirates.

Q- Have you ever played a slightly cruel practical joke on someone and if so what was it?


----------



## littlefairywren

lozonloz said:


> A-I LOVE Parrots. They tie in with my love of pirates.
> 
> Q- Have you ever played a slightly cruel practical joke on someone and if so what was it?



A: Yes. When I was a teen, I would make prank calls to one number only...in the end she screamed at me "who are you, and why are you doing this?" I stopped there and then...I felt so shitty for scaring another human being.

Q: When you get a box of assorted Chocolates, which ones do you eat first?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes. When I was a teen, I would make prank calls to one number only...in the end she screamed at me "who are you, and why are you doing this?" I stopped there and then...I felt so shitty for scaring another human being.
> 
> Q: When you get a box of assorted Chocolates, which ones do you eat first?



A: The ones with the nuts... yummmmm. :eat1:

Q: Is there a motto/quote that you try to live your life by?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BrownEyedChica said:


> Q: Is there a motto/quote that you try to live your life by?



A: See the quotes below my name , and then there's "bite me" lol  It's pretty funny when your sassy parrot tells you that! 

Q: What's your favorite type of Girl Scout cookie?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: See the quotes below my name , and then there's "bite me" lol  It's pretty funny when your sassy parrot tells you that!
> 
> Q: What's your favorite type of Girl Scout cookie?



A: MMMMMMMMMMMMM.. Caramel Delites mmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want some more!!!


Q: On average, do you get the recommended hours of sleep of 6-8 hours a night?


----------



## bmann0413

BrownEyedChica said:


> A: MMMMMMMMMMMMM.. Caramel Delites mmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want some more!!!
> 
> 
> Q: On average, do you get the recommended hours of sleep of 6-8 hours a night?



A: Some nights. Other nights, I can't sleep because too much activity going on in my head.



Q: What's the best thing that's ever happen to you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. The birth of my children


Q. To what age do you hope to live?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. The birth of my children
> 
> 
> Q. To what age do you hope to live?




A- I'd honestly be ok with 70. Especially since over one half of the Americans over the age of 80 are suffering from some form of dementia.

Q- Do you prefer fries or tater tots?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

stldpn said:


> Q- Do you prefer fries or tater tots?



A- Tater Tots!!

Q- Shake or Malt?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Shake

Q. Would you do Ricky Martin?


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Shake
> 
> Q. Would you do Ricky Martin?





A: He is a little too pretty for me, so I would have to say no.

Q: Which of the seven deadly sins are you most guilty of?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Doing Ricky Martin


Q. Would you do Antonio Banderas and let Ricky Martin watch?


----------



## toni

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Doing Ricky Martin
> 
> 
> Q. Would you do Antonio Banderas and let Ricky Martin watch?



I would do Antonio Banderas circa 1992 Mambo Kings. He was so hot then, the whole world could watch. 

When was the last time you broke the law?


----------



## Captain Save

toni said:


> When was the last time you broke the law?



A: Do traffic laws count? That's daily. Real laws? About 20 years ago.

Q: Would you commit a serious crime for romantic love?


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain Save said:


> A: Do traffic laws count? That's daily. Real laws? About 20 years ago.
> 
> Q: Would you commit a serious crime for romantic love?



A: As long as I was not asked to whack someone....yes I think so. Hahaha, the things we do for love...and then serve time for lol. 

Q: Would you get hot and heavy with a complete stranger on-line?


----------



## Never2fat4me

littlefairywren said:


> A: As long as I was not asked to whack someone....yes I think so. Hahaha, the things we do for love...and then serve time for lol.
> 
> Q: Would you get hot and heavy with a complete stranger on-line?



A: Don't see why not - might be kind of fun to throw care to the wind and have a good time with a beautiful SSBBW I just met! :blush:

Q: How often do you post on Dimensions? are you an addict?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Don't see why not - might be kind of fun to throw care to the wind and have a good time with a beautiful SSBBW I just met! :blush:
> 
> Q: How often do you post on Dimensions? are you an addict?



A: I post a lot. And I spend most time here when I can't sleep....keeps my insomnia company in the word and music threads.

Q: What is your fav thing about Dims?


----------



## Aust99

Q: What is your fav thing about Dims?

A: All the lovely people I get to chat too... makes me smile every time I come on...






Q: How did you meet your partner?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Internet Dating Site


Q. What is your favorite thing about your partner....or past partner?


----------



## cinnamitch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Internet Dating Site
> 
> 
> Q. What is your favorite thing about your partner....or past partner?



A. That they are a PAST partner.


Q. Would you eat a messy meal( spaghetti, ribs, soup) in front of a person on your first date?


----------



## Weirdo890

cinnamitch said:


> A. That they are a PAST partner.
> 
> 
> Q. Would you eat a messy meal( spaghetti, ribs, soup) in front of a person on your first date?



Answer: Probably, but I can keep myself pretty clean.

Question: What are your favorite types of movies?


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Probably, but I can keep myself pretty clean.
> 
> Question: What are your favorite types of movies?



A-Horror movies... the cheesier the better... 

Q- Do you still own a stuffed animal?


----------



## Dmitra

stldpn said:


> A-Horror movies... the cheesier the better...
> 
> Q- Do you still own a stuffed animal?



a: I own *several*.  Reference

q: If you could go back and change one event in history, which would it be?


----------



## stldpn

DameQ said:


> a: I own Several!
> 
> q: If you could go back and change one event in history, which would it be?



A- I don't think I could change anything even in my personal history. Mostly because I doubt things could have ended that differently.

Q- Cheese, ranch, or bernaise sauce?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> A- I don't think I could change anything even in my personal history. Mostly because I doubt things could have ended that differently.
> 
> Q- Cheese, ranch, or bernaise sauce?



Answer: Ketchup actually.

Question: Do you believe in God or some form of supreme being?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Ketchup actually.
> 
> Question: Do you believe in God or some form of supreme being?



A - I have an absolute and strong faith in God my Heavenly Father.

Q - You can stay home and eat lobster and steak or go out and get burgers and fries, which would you choose?


----------



## stldpn

D_A_Bunny said:


> A - I have an absolute and strong faith in God my Heavenly Father.
> 
> Q - You can stay home and eat lobster and steak or go out and get burgers and fries, which would you choose?



A-is the idea that I'm alone with the good food or that I have to cook it? Either way it would depend on mood today burgers

Q- Is there a poem that you learned in hs or college that sticks with you till this day?


----------



## Never2fat4me

stldpn said:


> A-is the idea that I'm alone with the good food or that I have to cook it? Either way it would depend on mood today burgers
> 
> Q- Is there a poem that you learned in hs or college that sticks with you till this day?



A - No, unless you count songs as poems, and then there are plenty (when people claim that kids no longer memorize poems like they used to, I think that is BS - just ask them to quote songs and you'll see what they can remember)

Q - If you could go back to being in HS and start all over again (as in back to being a teenager again), would you?


----------



## spiritangel

Q - If you could go back to being in HS and start all over again (as in back to being a teenager again), would you?

hmm if I could take all the knowledge and wisdom I have now mayby but to be honest I love being in my 30's and hs is far more brutal to kids now so think Id have to be truly honest and say not on your life nellie

What song do you think most represents you and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> Q - If you could go back to being in HS and start all over again (as in back to being a teenager again), would you?
> 
> hmm if I could take all the knowledge and wisdom I have now mayby but to be honest I love being in my 30's and hs is far more brutal to kids now so think Id have to be truly honest and say not on your life nellie
> 
> What song do you think most represents you and why?



Answer: I think the song that most represents me is _Nowhere Man_ by The Beatles; I often see myself as going nowhere and just sort of a non-entity some days.

Question: What is more important to you, law and order, or freedom and liberty?


----------



## stldpn

Never2fat4me said:


> A - No, unless you count songs as poems, and then there are plenty (when people claim that kids no longer memorize poems like they used to, I think that is BS - just ask them to quote songs and you'll see what they can remember)



I only ask because yesterday I found myself thinking of ovid a la 
"how soft the couch I lie on when to my lovers arms I return"



Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is more important to you, law and order, or freedom and liberty?



A- freedom and liberty... security always comes at a higher cost than I'm comfortable with..

Q- Do you have patio furniture?


----------



## mel

Q- Do you have patio furniture?
A- Just a covered swing...but I have threatened to buy some for the past few years...lol

Q: Do you have an inground pool?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

mel said:


> Q: Do you have an inground pool?



A: Nope, but would like one. 


Q: Do you own any pets?


----------



## stldpn

BrownEyedChica said:


> A: Nope, but would like one.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you own any pets?



A- I was a dog guy but... things change 
My cat is four now... He has kidney disease and I'm not sure how long he will last. But I treasure each day he's healthy and scurrying around doing his cat thang.

Q- Have you ever read a self help book?


----------



## toni

stldpn said:


> A- I was a dog guy but... things change
> My cat is four now... He has kidney disease and I'm not sure how long he will last. But I treasure each day he's healthy and scurrying around doing his cat thang.
> 
> Q- Have you ever read a self help book?



Yes, I have read a bunch of dating books. They really helped me get on track.

What do you get on your pizza?


----------



## Never2fat4me

toni said:


> Yes, I have read a bunch of dating books. They really helped me get on track.
> 
> What do you get on your pizza?



A: As much meat as possible! (I love that Wendy's commercial where the guy passes on the salad because he is a "meatatarian.") I guess if I were limited, it would be bacon, italian sausage, pepperoni and onions.

Q: Do you attend church regularly? why/why not?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: As much meat as possible! (I love that Wendy's commercial where the guy passes on the salad because he is a "meatatarian.") I guess if I were limited, it would be bacon, italian sausage, pepperoni and onions.
> 
> Q: Do you attend church regularly? why/why not?



A: No...because the only church I feel I belong in/to, speaks a language I don't understand and have limited knowledge of.

Q: Do you believe in Karma?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

A: I'm not sure... at times I do. 

Q: Whats your favorite drink?


----------



## stldpn

BrownEyedChica said:


> A: I'm not sure... at times I do.
> 
> Q: Whats your favorite drink?



A- Alcoholic-Rusty nail (scotch, drambuie and lemon)
Non- Milk... I love milk

Q- Are you lactose intolerant?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- Alcoholic-Rusty nail (scotch, drambuie and lemon)
> Non- Milk... I love milk
> 
> Q- Are you lactose intolerant?



A: No thank goodness....I love milk too!

Q: If someone was really irritating you would you tell them, or just count to 10 and walk away?


----------



## toni

littlefairywren said:


> A: No thank goodness....I love milk too!
> 
> Q: If someone was really irritating you would you tell them, or just count to 10 and walk away?



I usually tell them. That is why I am always in trouble. People annoy me A LOT! LOL

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## littlefairywren

toni said:


> I usually tell them. That is why I am always in trouble. People annoy me A LOT! LOL
> 
> Can you keep a secret?



A: YES! I will take them all to the grave.

Q: Do you have a potty mouth, or do you just blurt stuff out when you are upset/angry/annoyed etc?


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> A: YES! I will take them all to the grave.
> 
> Q: Do you have a potty mouth, or do you just blurt stuff out when you are upset/angry/annoyed etc?



A: I have a bad potty mouth. I drop the F-Bomb so much, I don't even know when I'm saying it anymore. 

Q: Is there anything you're superstitious about?


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> A: I have a bad potty mouth. I drop the F-Bomb so much, I don't even know when I'm saying it anymore.
> 
> Q: Is there anything you're superstitious about?



A: I grew up in a Russian household, where everything has a superstition attatched to it. EVERYTHING! But the one that I still follow...is if I ever buy or give someone a purse or handbag, it must contain a gift of money. 

Q: If you are in the middle of a task and get interrupted, do you get a little tetchy or just go with the flow?


----------



## Fluffy51888

littlefairywren said:


> A: I grew up in a Russian household, where everything has a superstition attatched to it. EVERYTHING! But the one that I still follow...is if I ever buy or give someone a purse or handbag, it must contain a gift of money.
> 
> Q: If you are in the middle of a task and get interrupted, do you get a little tetchy or just go with the flow?




A: I go with the flow. I have ADD, so usually I love to be interrupted! 

Q: Did you ever have to do that "babysit an egg and treat it like a child" assignment in school? If so, how did it go?


----------



## littlefairywren

Fluffy51888 said:


> A: I go with the flow. I have ADD, so usually I love to be interrupted!
> 
> Q: Did you ever have to do that "babysit an egg and treat it like a child" assignment in school? If so, how did it go?



A: OMG yes, her name was Edwina!! My "baby" survived, but her face got smudged 

Q: What do you miss the most about your childhood?


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What do you miss the most about your childhood?



No responsibility... :happy:




Q: What is your nick name?


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> No responsibility... :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is your nick name?



A: My nickname is 'Chef', LOL. It's because in my country people call salesmen 'Chef' or 'Sjef', don't know why. I hate it, so that's why my colleagues call me 'Chef'

Q: Do you want to write a book someday?


----------



## Weirdo890

Oldtimer76 said:


> A: My nickname is 'Chef', LOL. It's because in my country people call salesmen 'Chef' or 'Sjef', don't know why. I hate it, so that's why my colleagues call me 'Chef'
> 
> Q: Do you want to write a book someday?



Answer: I think I would like to, but I would need the discipline to sit down and write it.

Question: Do you feel life has a universal meaning, or is the meaning of life simply what we find for ourselves?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I think I would like to, but I would need the discipline to sit down and write it.
> 
> Question: Do you feel life has a universal meaning, or is the meaning of life simply what we find for ourselves?



A: I am not sure the two are mutually-exclusive. I find meaning in what I do, but part of that meaning is how I fit into a universal whole.

Q: Almond Joy or Mounds?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I am not sure the two are mutually-exclusive. I find meaning in what I do, but part of that meaning is how I fit into a universal whole.
> 
> Q: Almond Joy or Mounds?



A: I had to google Almond Joy...and I get a chocolate bar! When I google mounds...I don't chocolate bars! So I will say Almond Joy 

Q: Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Aust99

A: Milk..... yumm!!! My sister just gave me some rocky road and it was delicious.... 



Q: Happiest year of your life??


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I can't say for sure, but this year looks to be very promising.

Question: Who is your favorite author?


----------



## Lovelyone

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite author?



Jane Austen

What do you most love about your hometown?


----------



## stldpn

Lovelyone said:


> Jane Austen
> 
> What do you most love about your hometown?



I kind of feel like I have more than one hometown. I spent my first few years around Columbia, SC and later in Ocoee, FL they would both be considered relatively primitive Southern towns. I suppose I like that about them though, the idea that there's an element of Mayberry.

Have you ever had a gym membership?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I can't say for sure, but this year looks to be very promising.
> 
> Question: Who is your favorite author?



 

A: I go back and forth a lot, but I would probably say J.K. Rowling... the Harry Potter books were a big part of my life, and I even suffered depression when the series ended! 

Q. Who would you cast to play you in a movie?


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> A: I go back and forth a lot, but I would probably say J.K. Rowling... the Harry Potter books were a big part of my life, and I even suffered depression when the series ended!
> 
> Q. Who would you cast to play you in a movie?



Answer: I would cast comedian Brian Posehn as me. He's taller than me, but we're both nerds and have a sarcastic sense of humor. He'd be perfect.

Question: If you could have any foreign animal as a pet, what kind of creature would you like (it's assured that they will not attack you or those you love)?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: If you could have any foreign animal as a pet, what kind of creature would you like (it's assured that they will not attack you or those you love)?



A: Already have some (and they do attack my mother on occasion; such good babies!!!)!! Parrots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Timneh African Grey, Sun Conure, and a Senegal (aka the Terrorist with Wings). I'd love a Red-tailed Grey, a budgie, and a canary (I'd name the canary "Popcorn."), and, and, and...........lol :happy:

Q: What talent are you most proud of having?


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Already have some *(and they do attack my mother on occasion; such good babies!!!)*!! Parrots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Timneh African Grey, Sun Conure, and a Senegal (aka the Terrorist with Wings). I'd love a Red-tailed Grey, a budgie, and a canary (I'd name the canary "Popcorn."), and, and, and...........lol :happy:
> 
> Q: What talent are you most proud of having?



LMAO!!! 

A: I am can paint.....sorta.

Q: When you were growing up, what did you want to be....and did you make it happen?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> Q: When you were growing up, what did you want to be....and did you make it happen?



Yes I know, I've trained them well 

A: A vet, first specializing in felines, but then the parrot bug bit........ Nope, didn't happen 'cause of my pain disorder.........  

P.S. Do I see a Wren clock in the talent/hobby thread's future??? <hint, hint, hint!!!!!!>


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yes I know, I've trained them well
> 
> A: A vet, first specializing in felines, but then the parrot bug bit........ Nope, didn't happen 'cause of my pain disorder.........
> 
> P.S. Do I see a Wren clock in the talent/hobby thread's future??? <hint, hint, hint!!!!!!>



P.S. Yes indeedy!

Q: If you were a musical intstrument what would you be, and why?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you were a musical intstrument what would you be, and why?



A: A cello. Why.....don't know.....I love the cello........used to play it very well. Miss playing it 

Q: How many grandparents do you still have living (if any)?


----------



## mossystate

None. Would be a World Record thing if I did. lol I only knew one, anyway...my Dad's father. His Mom died when he was 15. My Mom's mother died when she was around 18...her Dad died a couple of years later.


Ever pee when you sneeze?


----------



## Never2fat4me

mossystate said:


> None. Would be a World Record thing if I did. lol I only knew one, anyway...my Dad's father. His Mom died when he was 15. My Mom's mother died when she was around 18...her Dad died a couple of years later.
> 
> 
> Ever pee when you sneeze?



A - Not yet! (or at least not in living memory - I am sure I did that as a baby, but that was when it was still cute...)

Q - Ever pee in the sink?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Never2fat4me said:


> Q - Ever pee in the sink?



A: ROFL NO!!!

Q: What's your favorite hobby?


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: ROFL NO!!!
> 
> Q: What's your favorite hobby?



Answer: Drawing. I like it. I want to be a great artist.

Question: Do you have a celebrity crush? If so, who?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Drawing. I like it. I want to be a great artist.
> 
> Question: Do you have a celebrity crush? If so, who?



A: Gerard Butler, but he keeps dating chicks I hate; Ryan Reynolds; Ewan McGregor; and Richard Belzer.

Q: What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## littlefairywren

A: Watching my Gran hop through the back yard dressed up as the Easter Bunny....with a dog attached to her rabbit tale. LOL

Q: Left or right handed?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> A: *Watching my Gran hop through the back yard dressed up as the Easter Bunny....with a dog attached to her rabbit tale.* LOL
> 
> Q: Left or right handed?



ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!

A: Right, can use left some too. A tad bit ambidextrous.


----------



## Never2fat4me

You forgot a question, MSB!


----------



## lozonloz

No answer, but to get questions rolling again:

Q- What's the most embarassing thing you've ever worn?


----------



## spiritangel

Q- What's the most embarassing thing you've ever worn?


that would be a boarding school trip to Canberra to see a play called dags

and from memory it was something like a vintage cordaroy pnk meaga ballgown skirt thing (think it was someones bridesmaid set) I do believe flannel was involved and some other crazy daggy insane stuff but that was the point lol

If you could be reincarnated as a fruit or vegetable wich one would it be and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

spiritangel said:


> If you could be reincarnated as a fruit or vegetable wich one would it be and why?



A - I would have to say a peach. It's a compliment to be a peach, I would be sweet, and you cannot help but get a little dirty eating them (double-entendre intended!). :blush:

Q - A non-controversial one. Is publicly funded medicare a good thing?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Q- What's the most embarassing thing you've ever worn?
> 
> 
> that would be a boarding school trip to Canberra to see a play called dags
> 
> and from memory it was something like a vintage cordaroy pnk meaga ballgown skirt thing (think it was someones bridesmaid set) I do believe flannel was involved and some other crazy daggy insane stuff but that was the point lol
> 
> If you could be reincarnated as a fruit or vegetable wich one would it be and why?



A: A strawberry! I would be happy to drown in a bowl of chocolate if I was a fruit 

Q: Favourite music?


----------



## spiritangel

Q - A non-controversial one. Is publicly funded medicare a good thing?

YES!!!!

Q: Favourite music?

Rock n roll, umm listening to faker because nathans music reminds me of our neighbourhood and growing up especially the first album

Q: Favourite romantic comedy?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Never2fat4me said:


> You forgot a question, MSB!



Wellllllllllllllllllll then.............

Q: What kind of bird would you be?

My answer: An African Grey


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wellllllllllllllllllll then.............
> 
> Q: What kind of bird would you be?
> 
> My answer: An African Grey



Answer: I would want to be a falcon. I think they're cool birds.

Question: What do you think heaven or hell will be like?


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would want to be a falcon. I think they're cool birds.
> 
> Question: What do you think heaven or hell will be like?



I'm not sure. I always assume that Hell is simply the absolute absence of God. The loss of the good feelings and presence. Heaven? the ultimate verification that life can be good and someone cares.

Q Has a bible ever been prominently "displayed" in your home?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> I'm not sure. I always assume that Hell is simply the absolute absence of God. The loss of the good feelings and presence. Heaven? the ultimate verification that life can be good and someone cares.
> 
> Q Has a bible ever been prominently "displayed" in your home?



Answer: Nope. We're godless heathens at my house. lol

Question: Who is your favorite artist (painter, sculptor, etc.)?


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Nope. We're godless heathens at my house. lol
> 
> Question: Who is your favorite artist (painter, sculptor, etc.)?



A- seeing a Fernando Botero exhibit actually changed the way I looked at a lot of things.

Q- What's the last thing you saw or read that changed a long held belief?


----------



## Lovelyone

stldpn said:


> Q- What's the last thing you saw or read that changed a long held belief?



A. The 9/11 attacks on the World Trade Center and the pentagon made me realize that the U.S.A. isn't as safe as I was lead to believe. I refuse to live in fear but that day changed my perceptions about a lot of things.

Q. What is your most favorite possession. The one thing you don't want to ever lose?


----------



## stldpn

Lovelyone said:


> A. The 9/11 attacks on the World Trade Center and the pentagon made me realize that the U.S.A. isn't as safe as I was lead to believe. I refuse to live in fear but that day changed my perceptions about a lot of things.
> 
> Q. What is your most favorite possession. The one thing you don't want to ever lose?



I lived in Boston during 9-11. I'm not entirely sure I had a lot of assumptions about safety before it. But the overwhelming sense at the time was one of utter bewilderment, on all fronts.

A- I have personal items from a great grandfather. A ring, pictures, camera, and a pipe that I still use.

Q- What's your favorite smell?


----------



## deanbpm

A- I love the smell of marker pens.

Q- What is your favourite sound?


----------



## mossystate

The sound of one of my younger nieces or nephews laughing...or Bucky, when he whines and yawns at the same time.

Would you drink 4 oz of dill pickle juice for 20 cents?


----------



## stldpn

mossystate said:


> The sound of one of my younger nieces or nephews laughing...or Bucky, when he whines and yawns at the same time.
> 
> Would you drink 4 oz of dill pickle juice for 20 cents?



A-Depends... are they zesty dills or regular? if it's not zesty count me out of the vinigar brine taste test.

Q-Do misspelings bother you?


----------



## Aust99

stldpn said:


> A-Depends... are they zesty dills or regular? if it's not zesty count me out of the vinigar brine taste test.
> 
> Q-Do misspelings bother you?



lol... Oh yeah... especially on facebook, like on peoples status... shudder... lol



Q: How is your pick up technique??


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> lol... Oh yeah... especially on facebook, like on peoples status... shudder... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How is your pick up technique??



A: It totally sucks.....I always feel like I am about to choke on my own tongue. Not a good look lol.

Q: What is the worst pick up line you have ever heard?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: It totally sucks.....I always feel like I am about to choke on my own tongue. Not a good look lol.
> 
> Q: What is the worst pick up line you have ever heard?



A- I've gotten "Do you have the time... cause I've got the place." 

Q-Do you subscribe to any rss feeds?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> A- I've gotten "Do you have the time... cause I've got the place."
> 
> Q-Do you subscribe to any rss feeds?



Answer: No

Question: What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> \
> 
> Question: What is your favorite TV show?



A. Ever? Sex and the City. Now? Lost and Project Runway.

Q: What's the best compliment you've ever received?


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> A. Ever? Sex and the City. Now? Lost and Project Runway.
> 
> Q: What's the best compliment you've ever received?



Answer: It would be that a certain someone told me I was sexy. I've never had anyone tell me that before.

Question: What is the day you look forward too the most?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: It would be that a certain someone told me I was sexy. I've never had anyone tell me that before.
> 
> Question: What is the day you look forward too the most?



A: The day he comes to his senses.

Q: If someone were to dedicate a song to you, what would you like to hear them sing in your honour?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: About how I was a good husband, father and friend. (This is obviously way in the future, but that is what I would like.)

Q: Do you ever pick your nose?


----------



## nitewriter

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you ever pick your nose?



A. Yes , sometimes I find my digit in my sinus cavity tickling my brain matter....but its not like i'm digging for gold...mines long tapped out

Q . What part of the Chocolate Easter Bunny do you eat first?


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> A. Yes , sometimes I find my digit in my sinus cavity tickling my brain matter....but its not like i'm digging for gold...mines long tapped out
> 
> Q . What part of the Chocolate Easter Bunny do you eat first?



A: I go for the head first. 

Q: What is you star sign?


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What is you star sign?



Q. That would be Aquarius, The Water Bearer, which could be a problem if my prostate ever gets larger

A. What is your favorite meal, breakfast lunch etc?


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Q. That would be Aquarius, The Water Bearer, which could be a problem if my prostate ever gets larger
> 
> A. What is your favorite meal, breakfast lunch etc?



A: Dinner is my favourite meal, because it is always followed by the dessert option....which is a good thing 

Q: Have you ever been to a day spa, and if so, what is your favourite treatment?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Have you ever been to a day spa, and if so, what is your favourite treatment?



A: Facial

Q: Would you like me to beat him until he comes to his senses?


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Facial
> 
> Q: Would you like me to beat him until he comes to his senses?



A: LOL, you know who I am talking about don't you! It is driving my nutty, but no please don't hurt him....but thank you for the offer Momma Birdie 

Q: Do you like 3 main meals for the day, or do you just graze?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: LOL, you know who I am talking about don't you! It is driving my nutty, but no please don't hurt him....but thank you for the offer Momma Birdie
> 
> Q: Do you like 3 main meals for the day, or do you just graze?



A-I like three prepared meals. I came from the old school south. Breakfast at 7am, supper at 12 was the big main meal, and around 4pm there would be something small normally leftovers from supper and breakfast sans meat. But, now I end up grazing because I never seem to have the time to prepare something formally.

Q- Have you ever broken a window?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> A-I like three prepared meals. I came from the old school south. Breakfast at 7am, supper at 12 was the big main meal, and around 4pm there would be something small normally leftovers from supper and breakfast sans meat. But, now I end up grazing because I never seem to have the time to prepare something formally.
> 
> Q- Have you ever broken a window?



Answer: No I have not. I'm a goody two-shoes. 

Question: What song do you want played at your funeral?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What song do you want played at your funeral?



A. "My Way" by the great Frank Sinatra.

Q. What's something you're scared of?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Q. What's something you're scared of?



I'll answer for Weirdo

A: That I won't be able to see your slip in person.   

Q: Have you ever hit anyone?


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'll answer for Weirdo
> 
> A: That I won't be able to see your slip in person.
> 
> Q: Have you ever hit anyone?



You're so funny!!! 

A. Yes. I got into a fight once at a concert. I won. Other than that, I am strictly a pacifist. (Lucky for you, Mizz!!! hahaha )

Q: If you had an extra hour each day, how would you spend it?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> You're so funny!!!
> 
> A. Yes. I got into a fight once at a concert. I won. Other than that, I am strictly a pacifist. (Lucky for you, Mizz!!! hahaha )
> 
> Q: If you had an extra hour each day, how would you spend it?



hehehehehehehhehehe! 

A: I haven't a clue!! I'd probably spend the extra hour differently each day.

Q: Hot or cold weather; which do you prefer?


----------



## viracocha

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Q: Hot or cold weather; which do you prefer?



A: Definitely cold weather! It doesn't get too cold around here, but I cherish the snow the 5 months it's here.

Q: Where in the world would you most like to travel to and why?


----------



## toni

viracocha said:


> A: Definitely cold weather! It doesn't get too cold around here, but I cherish the snow the 5 months it's here.
> 
> Q: Where in the world would you most like to travel to and why?



Greece...it is beautiful and full of history.


What is you favorite summertime activity?


----------



## mollywogger

a) favourite summertime activity - laying in my pool drinking vodka and quava juice on my blowup water mattress, thinking about how lucky i am to be an aussie and wondering where all the bbw loving aussie men are.

b) why has it taken me this long to find these forums where the people are so friendly and the men are so handsome (and the girls so pretty!)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yes, but not in a long while (got in the occasional fight when at school).

Q: Are you planning to stay a virgin until you get married? (or did you keep it until married?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Yes, but not in a long while (got in the occasional fight when at school).
> 
> Q: Are you planning to stay a virgin until you get married? (or did you keep it until married?)



A: No I didn't keep it....bad Kimmie lol!

Q: Do you believe in soul mates?


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> A: No I didn't keep it....bad Kimmie lol!
> 
> Q: Do you believe in soul mates?



A: I do... still looking for him though. :batting:


Q: Favourite TV show of all time???


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Seinfeld.

Q: Do you still keep in touch with your friends from high school?


----------



## Aust99

A: Yeah... a couple. We meet up at least once a month to keep the friendships strong. It's funny, I can talk to them about different things then I talk to my 'newer' friends about. 

Q: Do you get along with your brothers and sisters?


----------



## desertcheeseman

Aust99 said:


> Q: Do you get along with your brothers and sisters?



A: I have one sister, who is my very best friend.

Q: What is your favorite color... and why?


----------



## Preston

desertcheeseman said:


> A: I have one sister, who is my very best friend.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite color... and why?



A: Black, because I'm totally morbid. That and I look great in black.

Q: What's the best song you've ever heard?


----------



## Weirdo890

Preston said:


> A: Black, because I'm totally morbid. That and I look great in black.
> 
> Q: What's the best song you've ever heard?



Answer: I don't know, but a contender would would be "We'll Sing in the Sunshine" by Gale Garnett. That's always a good song to listen to.

Question: What is your favorite comic-book series?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Vampire....and Conan

Q. What is your favorite female superhero?


----------



## Micara

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. What is your favorite female superhero?



A: I'd have to say that I'm partial to Mystique from X-Men, although she was mostly a super-villain, she is still awesome!

Q: What are you most passionate about?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Micara said:


> Q: What are you most passionate about?




A: My Children


Q: Do you believe that age is just a number?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Age is more than a number - experience counts and we change as we get older

Q: Who had a greater impact on your life: your mother or your father?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Age is more than a number - experience counts and we change as we get older
> 
> Q: Who had a greater impact on your life: your mother or your father?



A: My mother, but not always for the right reasons.

Q: Are you happiest with a group of friends, or on your own?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would have to say with a group of friends, but a very smally group

Q: If you could travel in time, where (when?) would you go to and why?


----------



## stldpn

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I would have to say with a group of friends, but a very smally group
> 
> Q: If you could travel in time, where (when?) would you go to and why?



I always wanted to be a viking. No particular reason why...

Do you have a favorite shirt?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> I always wanted to be a viking. No particular reason why...
> 
> Do you have a favorite shirt?



Answer: Yes. I like any shirt that fits, but a particular favorite of mine is a shirt my parents got me from the Kennedy Space Center in Florida.

Question: What is your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Yes. I like any shirt that fits, but a particular favorite of mine is a shirt my parents got me from the Kennedy Space Center in Florida.
> 
> Question: What is your favorite childhood memory?



The one that comes to mind fastest at the moment is one of the few where I remember both my parents being in the same room. They had taken me out to eat and gotten me a sundae. Not very responsible given I had diabetes, but still. One of the few clear memories.


If you choke a smurf what color does it turn?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> The one that comes to mind fastest at the moment is one of the few where I remember both my parents being in the same room. They had taken me out to eat and gotten me a sundae. Not very responsible given I had diabetes, but still. One of the few clear memories.
> 
> 
> If you choke a smurf what color does it turn?



A: Pale blue of course....lol 

Q: Do you ever talk to yourself?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Pale blue of course....lol
> 
> Q: Do you ever talk to yourself?




All day long

But that's not all bad is it?

How many hours of sleep do you need to function?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> All day long
> 
> But that's not all bad is it?
> 
> How many hours of sleep do you need to function?



A: At least six. I feel a bit fluffy in the head otherwise.

Q: If you are a drinker.....do you drink to appreciate a drink, or drink to get plastered?


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> A: At least six. I feel a bit fluffy in the head otherwise.
> 
> Q: If you are a drinker.....do you drink to appreciate a drink, or drink to get plastered?



Answer: I like to appreciate the drink, not to get plastered. I don't like when I'm not in control of myself.

Question: What is the movie you think represents you as a person?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is the movie you think represents you as a person?



A: Amelie. Without a doubt. 

Q: What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Micara said:


> A: Amelie. Without a doubt.
> 
> Q: What is your most prized possession?



I want to say my children as my first response....but they are not my possessions. 



> On Children
> Kahlil Gibran
> 
> Your children are not your children.
> They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself.
> They come through you but not from you,
> And though they are with you yet they belong not to you.
> 
> You may give them your love but not your thoughts,
> For they have their own thoughts.
> You may house their bodies but not their souls,
> For their souls dwell in the house of tomorrow,
> which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
> You may strive to be like them,
> but seek not to make them like you.
> For life goes not backward nor tarries with yesterday.
> 
> You are the bows from which your children
> as living arrows are sent forth.
> The archer sees the mark upon the path of the infinite,
> and He bends you with His might
> that His arrows may go swift and far.
> Let your bending in the archer's hand be for gladness;
> For even as He loves the arrow that flies,
> so He loves also the bow that is stable.
> http://www.katsandogz.com/onchildren.html



So I have to say my mind......it's stopped me from doing a lot of things....but it's also led me a long way. 

Q. What was the make/model/year of the first car you ever owned and some details of it.


----------



## Micara

When I turned 16, my parents bought me a gold Pontiac Grand Am. Ooh, how I loved that car. I had so many good times in it... cruising the strip on a Saturday night; lying to my mom and driving my friend and I down to a concert in St. Louis and ending up doing shots at some random guy's house; driving around town playing "Assassination" with our Super Soakers.... and even though I wrecked it about 5 times, it still kept going. God, I love that car. 

Q: Do you have any pet names? How did you get them?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> When I turned 16, my parents bought me a gold Pontiac Grand Am. Ooh, how I loved that car. I had so many good times in it... cruising the strip on a Saturday night; lying to my mom and driving my friend and I down to a concert in St. Louis and ending up doing shots at some random guy's house; driving around town playing "Assassination" with our Super Soakers.... and even though I wrecked it about 5 times, it still kept going. God, I love that car.
> 
> Q: Do you have any pet names? How did you get them?



No, no "pet" names.

How often do you go barefoot?


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> No, no "pet" names.
> 
> How often do you go barefoot?




VERY rarely. I don't like stuff touching my feet, except for socks. I wear them to bed as well.

(plus, I get cold feet a lot)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Since Surlysomething forgot the question I'll ask one..

What toppings do you like on your pizza?


----------



## msbard90

rg770Ibanez said:


> Since Surlysomething forgot the question I'll ask one..
> 
> What toppings do you like on your pizza?



breaded eggplant, olives and extra cheese- if you please.

What's the first musician you remember liking?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The First musician I remember liking: Fleetwood Mac
My mom listened to it constantly


What is your favorite meal?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Hamburgers and fries....always with a huge diet coke


Q. If you had a poster on your wall as a teen, what was the poster of?


----------



## Surlysomething

rg770Ibanez said:


> Since Surlysomething forgot the question I'll ask one..
> 
> What toppings do you like on your pizza?




Hey thanks! I dropped the ball, big-time. Haha.


----------



## toni

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Hamburgers and fries....always with a huge diet coke
> 
> 
> Q. If you had a poster on your wall as a teen, what was the poster of?



Joey of New kids on the block. <3 <3 <3


Who was the last band you saw live?


----------



## stldpn

toni said:


> Joey of New kids on the block. <3 <3 <3
> 
> 
> Who was the last band you saw live?



A- Snoop Dogg concert was the last concert I saw but the last band was Live.

Q- Flannel or leather?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

stldpn said:


> A- Snoop Dogg concert was the last concert I saw but the last band was Live.
> 
> Q- Flannel or leather?



A - Hmmmm.....depends on the purpose, I supose! :blush:

Q - Do you like to sing?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> A- Snoop Dogg concert was the last concert I saw but the last band was Live.
> 
> Q- Flannel or leather?



Answer: I do like to sing, even though I'm not that great at it. I would kill for a voice like Nat King Cole or Roy Orbison.

Question: What is the most romantic phrase you've heard said to you?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Flannel for sure. I think I would look good as a lumberjack.
> 
> Question: What is the most romantic phrase you've heard said to you?



You would look great as a lumberjack. 

A: I would like nothing more than to cuddle up with you and feel your body against mine, to breathe you in and know that you are mine and I am yours.

Q: What qualities in a person do you dislike the most?


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> You would look great as a lumberjack.
> 
> A: I would like nothing more than to cuddle up with you and feel your body against mine, to breathe you in and know that you are mine and I am yours.
> 
> Q: What qualities in a person do you dislike the most?



Answer: I dislike racist attitudes, complete disregard for manners, overbearing dispositions, and an over-inflated sense of self-importance.

Question: Does anyone remember those old Disney Sing-Along videotapes from the eighties and nineties?


----------



## msbard90

Of course I remember those, I have tons of disney sing-along vhs tapes i still play for my kid!

What is your most prominent childhood memory?


----------



## Weirdo890

msbard90 said:


> Of course I remember those, I have tons of disney sing-along vhs tapes i still play for my kid!
> 
> What is your most prominent childhood memory?



Answer: That would either be the times I've gone to Disneyland or when my sixth grade year. That was a marvelous year for me. :happy:

Question: What is your *favorite* childhood memory?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is your *favorite* childhood memory?



A: I think it would be when my mom's entire side of the family would go up camping at this underground house by a lake. My cousin Hope and I are the same age, and we would always flirt with these boys that camped on the land next door. And steal wine coolers and cigarettes. My uncles were always too drunk to notice. I'm not really an outdoorsy person, so somehow I always managed to wheedle myself into staying inside the actual house. We would take walks out in the woods and tell scary stories, and take the pontoon boat out into the lake and go tubing.  Those were the days! 

Q: What is the funniest thing that has ever happened to you?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> A: I think it would be when my mom's entire side of the family would go up camping at this underground house by a lake. My cousin Hope and I are the same age, and we would always flirt with these boys that camped on the land next door. And steal wine coolers and cigarettes. My uncles were always too drunk to notice. I'm not really an outdoorsy person, so somehow I always managed to wheedle myself into staying inside the actual house. We would take walks out in the woods and tell scary stories, and take the pontoon boat out into the lake and go tubing.  Those were the days!
> 
> Q: What is the funniest thing that has ever happened to you?



A- Once, not long after 9/11 actually, I took a ridiculously long flight to Southern India. And when we came back we came thru JFK. I was really tired and as I was standing there in line I noticed this guy who appeared to be staring at me and my gf in a really rude sort of way. And every time I looked over I could see him *still staring* and I started to get agitated because I felt like he was being ridiculously rude eyeballing us that way in a public space for over 5 minutes. So I start walking over to where I assumed he was, only to discover after a few steps and a bit of shouting that it was a mirrored escalator I'd been staring at. :blush:

Q- When's the last time you did something "crazy" in public?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Got "tipsy" at my office Christmas party....entered the dance contest, forgot I was in the contest....and was shocked to win. I did that while wearing disco ball head bobs the whole time.....surely I looked silly. 

Q. What is your favorite Christmas carol?


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. What is your favorite Christmas carol?



A. The Twelve Days of Christmas 

Q. What is your Favorite Holiday?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Christmas 

Q. Favorite thing to do outside on a beautiful spring day


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Christmas
> 
> Q. Favorite thing to do outside on a beautiful spring day



A-Sit on the porch and read a newspaper

Q-Have you ever had an embarrassing injury?


----------



## Micara

stldpn said:


> Q-Have you ever had an embarrassing injury?



A: Yes, I was wearing platform shoes and walking at Navy Pier in Chicago when I fell on my ass in front of about 100 people after the fireworks show, most of whom were now laughing with me. I ended up breaking my ankle! 

Q: What day of your life would you like to live over again?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I cannot point to a particular day, but the most fun I ever had was going with a great group of people on an exchange program to Germany when I was 17. I never felt better or more accepted than I did then.

Q: Why do you think FAs like BBW/BHM?


----------



## msbard90

I think FA's like BBW and BHM because, like the apple jacks commercial kids sum it up, "WE JUST DO!!!" (gotta love childhood...) Its preference. That's why they call themselves FA's.

Are you a PC or a Mac?


----------



## Noir

Technically both but I tend to like my pc more because of the whole gaming thing.

What is one talent you wish you had?


----------



## stldpn

Noir said:


> Technically both but I tend to like my pc more because of the whole gaming thing.
> 
> What is one talent you wish you had?



I wish I was better at keeping things organized.

Do you still know your parent or sibling's phone number by heart?


----------



## msbard90

Not only do I know all of my siblings and parents phone numbers by heart, but I also remember my very first boyfriend's number, my childhood best friends phone numbers, memorized by heart my favorite pizza shop, wings over bristol, the doctor, pharmacy, my automated bank.... Give me a phone number, and I'll remember it for life. I'm just awesome like that. 

So what exactly do you call a big sandwich on a long roll? Is it a sub, a grinder, a hoagie, a hero??? What is it to you?


----------



## stldpn

msbard90 said:


> Not only do I know all of my siblings and parents phone numbers by heart, but I also remember my very first boyfriend's number, my childhood best friends phone numbers, memorized by heart my favorite pizza shop, wings over bristol, the doctor, pharmacy, my automated bank.... Give me a phone number, and I'll remember it for life. I'm just awesome like that.
> 
> So what exactly do you call a big sandwich on a long roll? Is it a sub, a grinder, a hoagie, a hero??? What is it to you?



a sandwich.

Do you like sequels?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: For the most part, yes. Some are better than the original, some are worse.

Q: How much money would you have to win in the lottery to quit your job?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: How much money would you have to win in the lottery to quit your job?


A cool million would do it for me 

Q. Do you actually buy lottery tickets for big prizes or enter any of those type of contests?


----------



## Captain Save

A: I'm not much for lottery tickets or publishers' clearing house type things; I guess I'm no fun that way.

Q: If you _did_ win the lottery, would you keep your job just to make everyone else, including your boss, miserable?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. No....but I have some jobs where I would have loved to have daunted some of the not so pleasant regulars with my new found wealth 

Q. What is the thing you are most thankful for?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Good health and a secure job.

Q: How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## msbard90

a woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck 

Would you want to live a day as the opposite sex?


----------



## Micara

msbard90 said:


> Would you want to live a day as the opposite sex?



A: Yes, but only if I could be a drag queen. 

Q: What is your salad dressing of choice?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> A: Yes, but only if I could be a drag queen.
> 
> Q: What is your salad dressing of choice?



Always thousand island... screw ranch.

What's the highlight of easter for you?


----------



## Micara

stldpn said:


> What's the highlight of easter for you?



A: Playing poker with my family and watching the little ones hunt for eggs. 

Q: Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## balletguy

stldpn said:


> A-Sit on the porch and read a newspaper
> 
> Q-Have you ever had an embarrassing injury?



No I have not had an embarrassing injury....

Q-Beef or Chicken?


----------



## msbard90

coke, until very recently. they have altered something in the coke recipe, and now tastes as if they included oodles of maple syrup in it. so now its pepsi for me

Would you rather be a life time carnivore or a life time herbavore?


----------



## balletguy

msbard90 said:


> coke, until very recently. they have altered something in the coke recipe, and now tastes as if they included oodles of maple syrup in it. so now its pepsi for me
> 
> Would you rather be a life time carnivore or a life time herbavore?



A. Carnivore....

Q. gas or charchol grill??


----------



## Captain Save

A: Charcoal; it's especially good with certain types of wood chips.

Q: Gas is for indoor fixtures anyway, isn't it?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Wrong. Gas is for releasing under the sheets and dutch ovening your partner.  

Q: Do you subscribe to any fat porn websites?


----------



## stldpn

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you subscribe to any fat porn websites?



call me crazy but I still like the feel and permanence of a magazine

carpet or tile?


----------



## msbard90

Carpet. Especially brand new high pile ones that I can sink my toes into 

What was the most unusual thing you have ever ate?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Snake soup (in China - and I didn't like the bitter taste)

Q: Milk or dark chocolate (and why)?


----------



## stldpn

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Snake soup (in China - and I didn't like the bitter taste)
> 
> Q: Milk or dark chocolate (and why)?



dark chocolate, not sure why... probably because I've been exposed to way too much waxy milk chocolate in my lifetime and the dark has always "just tasted better"

Do you still participate in the Easter egg hunt?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. I have one for my smaller children still.


Q. What is your favorite animal you have seen at a zoo?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. I have one for my smaller children still.
> 
> 
> Q. What is your favorite animal you have seen at a zoo?



So you put out all the eggs yourself? I can see that.

A-I like the Marmosets. I don't know why... maybe it's just fun to say "I want to see the Marmosets."

Q-When's the last time you ate popcorn with real extra butter?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Last weekend at a funky old movie theater in Manassas, VA

Q: How often do you remember your dreams?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Used to be a very rare occasion that I could remember a dream....however, lately I have been remembering some bits and pieces while awake....and find it kind of bothersome because it can confuse me :doh:
Did have one dream I could remember in many details a couple of weeks ago. I ate cashews before bed and think the nut oil had something to do with it.

Q. What kind of video/computer games, if any, do you like?


----------



## Kinnaird

I like Big Rigs for the PC...

Terrible game, awful graphics, somehow you can plough through a lamp-post...

But it's impossible to lose! The other truck just waits for you!

Oh, and wrestling games...

My question is...

If a train leaves London at 6:30, and a train leaves Manchester at 7:30...what do you think the train-driver enjoys on his sandwiches?

(Real question - what's your favourite sandwich?)


----------



## Scorsese86

Kinnaird said:


> I like Big Rigs for the PC...
> 
> Terrible game, awful graphics, somehow you can plough through a lamp-post...
> 
> But it's impossible to lose! The other truck just waits for you!
> 
> Oh, and wrestling games...
> 
> My question is...
> 
> If a train leaves London at 6:30, and a train leaves Manchester at 7:30...what do you think the train-driver enjoys on his sandwiches?
> 
> (Real question - what's your favourite sandwich?)



A: Cheese and ham. With some salad blads stuck between.

Q: When was the last time you heard a really beautiful song ... And what was it?


----------



## Weirdo890

Scorsese86 said:


> A: Cheese and ham. With some salad blads stuck between.
> 
> Q: When was the last time you heard a really beautiful song ... And what was it?



Answer: The last time I listened to Roy Orbison. The song was "Crying" by Roy Orbison.

Question: What is a sure-fire way of making you laugh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sarcasm/ridicule about the status quo unquestionable "truth" 



Q. What kind of dwelling do you wish to own (or do own now)? Details


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Answer:
Money no object?

3 story home with the lower 2 stories built into a small hill, the rear being exposed to air. Garage and workshop on the bottom floor. Large kitchen (I spread out like hell when I cook), bathroom with a large multi-head shower and drain, communal style. Temperature would be mostly naturally regulated by the surrounding ground, keeping those two floors decently cool most of the year.

The top floor would be completely above ground, and give the impression of a one-story cottage built on a hill. A master and guest bedroom would be up there, along with the dining area, powder room, den, and foyer.

The driveway would be cut out of the hillside, extending back to a large blacktopped area behind the house. A good-sized deck would extend off the back of the top story, with sliding glass doors leading onto it from the bedrooms. A path or boardwalk-style walkway would lead up a modest incline to the front door on the top story, and there would also be a door into the garage at the ground floor. Ideally, there would also be some sort of greenhoused garden behind the house. The whole thing would be absolutely decked out with the most modern LED lighting available, and judging by current advances, that would be several thousand lumens of potential output for a few hundred watts consumed.

Question:
You are allowed to have, created for you free of charge, a single object valued at less than $10,000 USD and massing less than 2,000 pounds. What would it be?


----------



## stldpn

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Answer:
> Money no object?
> 
> 3 story home with the lower 2 stories built into a small hill, the rear being exposed to air. Garage and workshop on the bottom floor. Large kitchen (I spread out like hell when I cook), bathroom with a large multi-head shower and drain, communal style. Temperature would be mostly naturally regulated by the surrounding ground, keeping those two floors decently cool most of the year.
> 
> The top floor would be completely above ground, and give the impression of a one-story cottage built on a hill. A master and guest bedroom would be up there, along with the dining area, powder room, den, and foyer.
> 
> The driveway would be cut out of the hillside, extending back to a large blacktopped area behind the house. A good-sized deck would extend off the back of the top story, with sliding glass doors leading onto it from the bedrooms. A path or boardwalk-style walkway would lead up a modest incline to the front door on the top story, and there would also be a door into the garage at the ground floor. Ideally, there would also be some sort of greenhoused garden behind the house. The whole thing would be absolutely decked out with the most modern LED lighting available, and judging by current advances, that would be several thousand lumens of potential output for a few hundred watts consumed.
> 
> Question:
> You are allowed to have, created for you free of charge, a single object valued at less than $10,000 USD and massing less than 2,000 pounds. What would it be?



I want a urinal in my garage. Maybe with a little privacy wall? Always wanted one. Now I have the space, and lack the funds.

Did you experiment with tobacco products as a child? Were you caught?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

stldpn said:


> Did you experiment with tobacco products as a child? Were you caught?



Yes! And my grandpa ended up making me smoke his tobacco out of his pipe to deter me from furthur smoking incidents. Unfortunately it didn't work. But I've been smoke-free a little over 4 years now!!

What is your favorite holiday, and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Independence Day, because everybody celebrates together as a community (as opposed to ones that focus on just the family) and I love fireworks

Q: How many licks to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## msbard90

I don't know, I always end up biting. Ask Mr. Fox, he's much more clever than I.

What's your favorite thing to do in the summer?


----------



## Kinnaird

Lie in hammocks

Which I get from the Hammock district...

Q. If you could ban or abolish one thing from this earth, what would it be?


----------



## Mz Taz

A Ill health.

Q When was the last time you really cried?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

A: this past weekend

Q: How often do you get your haircut?


----------



## northwestbbw

BrownEyedChica said:


> A: this past weekend
> 
> Q: How often do you get your haircut?



A: maybe every 4 months...it's been awhile though recently because I'm trying to let it grow.

Q: What do you want to change?


----------



## Kinnaird

The TV Channel, there's nothing but rubbish on at this time of the morning...

Q - Cats or dogs?


----------



## Aust99

Dogs...


Q: Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Kinnaird

New Coke

Q. What is your favourite thing about the 1980s?


----------



## Weirdo890

Kinnaird said:


> New Coke
> 
> Q. What is your favourite thing about the 1980s?



Answer: The fact that Warren Zevon made his comeback, as well as _The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_. That and I was born.


----------



## stldpn

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: The fact that Warren Zevon made his comeback, as well as _The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi_. That and I was born.



My favorite thing about the 80s were the black monte carlos... 

Q Are you the type of person that watches the weather forecast regularly?


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> My favorite thing about the 80s were the black monte carlos...
> 
> Q Are you the type of person that watches the weather forecast regularly?



Answer: No I am not.

Question: What do you do to ease your stress?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. Participate in Question and answer sessions on Forums

Q. What was your first games console?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Nintendo Entertainment System.

Q: What operating system did the first computer you ever owned use?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Windows 95.

What did you think of the last decade's music?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. It was great, if you knew where to look for good songs and didn't listen to the charts...and that's not a snobby real music thing by the way! There's a whole world out there to sample now!

Ahem

Q. What's your favourite urban legend or myth?


----------



## msbard90

I'm really fascinated about the green lady cemetary in burlington, ct, aka the seventh day baptist cemetary. I visit it often in hopes of being contacted by the green lady.

What book or movie has changed your life the most?


----------



## Micara

msbard90 said:


> What book or movie has changed your life the most?



I'd say "The Perks of Being a Wallflower" has. Wonderful book. I'm reading it again.

Are you a good liar? Do you lie a lot?


----------



## msbard90

I'm a horrible liar, so I have no choice but to tell the truth. 

As a child, or even now, have you ever had an obsession with someone (famous or not), that you tried to be like them?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. No, but I walked in on a kid when I was 9 dressed like Hulk Hogan, flexing in the mirror saying Sid Justice was gonna pay...

Q. Did you ever miss a day of school deliberately and lie to your parents about it - if so, why?


----------



## msbard90

Junior year of high school, I deliberately missed over 50 days. EESH.
I guess the teenage angst got the best of me.


----------



## msbard90

What is the most embarrassing thing that ever happened to you as a child?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. I cried when I was 4 at the end of The Wizard Of Oz when I thought Dorothy wasn't getting home, and got slagged for like 10 years about it...

Never had that problem with Weekend At Bernies

Q. What was your first pets name, and what happened to it?


----------



## msbard90

My first pet was a rottweiler named Stormy. We gave her away to a lovely farm owner from Pennsylvania right before we moved down to Florida for a few years. She was the best dog ever.

Are you a mustard or mayonnaise kind of person?


----------



## Kinnaird

God, that's so sweet about the dog. Mines was a goldfish that didn't make it back from the fairground!

A. Definitely mustard. Making scottish Sporting cuisine taste better since the 1800s!

Q. In that spirit - apples or oranges?


----------



## stldpn

msbard90 said:


> I'm a horrible liar, so I have no choice but to tell the truth.
> 
> As a child, or even now, have you ever had an obsession with someone (famous or not), that you tried to be like them?



I think everyone goes through at least one or two of these phases, especially during the teen years. As a young boy, I can remember idolizing defensive end Howie Long. Probably inspired my first hair cut, AND my desire to play ball.

oops I see I missed the boat

Apples

How often did you play "catch" as a child?


----------



## msbard90

I played catch a lot as a child, even though I wasn't good at it.

What was your first job? How long did you stay there, and did you like it?


----------



## stldpn

msbard90 said:


> I played catch a lot as a child, even though I wasn't good at it.
> 
> What was your first job? How long did you stay there, and did you like it?



I worked as a hauler/picker for a few years in high school but my first regular job was actually in an Italian restaurant. I stayed there about two years till the summer after graduation. It stunk, literally.

Can you change your own oil?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

stldpn said:


> Can you change your own oil?



Yes I CAN....but I don't. I learned how to do alot of basic maintenance because I grew up on a farm. 


What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## Captain Save

A: Yes, but I'm so inefficient at changing my oil it just makes more sense to go to a shop and let them do it, especially if they're running a special.

Q: Can you confidently assemble the components for a desktop tower, or is it too intimidating a project?

I'm too slow...

A: Law and Order, without question.


----------



## stldpn

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes I CAN....but I don't. I learned how to do alot of basic maintainence because I grew up on a farm.
> 
> 
> What is your favorite TV show?



How It's Made... 

And yes... hardware components that actually work together efficiently... can do 

How many clocks do you have in your home that are just, well... clocks?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

3... I suppose....1 in the kitchen, and my kids both have alarm clocks. The rest are on/in electronics and appliances.

Do you gamble?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. No, but I am tempted to go to Bingo at the Irvine Town Hall. Some of those kettles for prizes look pretty good!

Q. (As above, which was skipped over!)

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Usually apples


Q. Do you curse and, if yes, how old were you when you took it up?


----------



## Dmitra

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. Do you curse and, if yes, how old were you when you took it up?



a: Yep, I curse but I try not to be gratuitous about it. I remember first using a curse when I was ten: had tripped over a chair then fell smack on my butt. I said Damn rather loudly and had my mother, two aunts and grandmother all yelling at me. lol


q: Do you believe near-death experiences are spiritual or just a rush of chemicals? Or something entirely else?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. It's caused by panic and heightened senses I think - but if someone takes something spiritual from it, that's fine by me!

Q. Name a movie you would love to see a sequel to


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Piano 

Q. What is your go-to comfort food?


----------



## Linda

Meatloaf...mashed potatoes and peas. I don't make it that often but if you come to dinner and that's what I am having then you know something is weighing on my mind.


Question:
What is your favorite thing to do when it's raining outside?


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> Meatloaf...mashed potatoes and peas. I don't make it that often but if you come to dinner and that's what I am having then you know something is weighing on my mind.
> 
> 
> Question:
> What is your favorite thing to do when it's raining outside?



sleep and or just lay there

Can you identify all of the plants in your yard or home by their proper name?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. No, I don't know the technical term for "weeds" or "auld bits o plastic lying aboot the lawn..."

Q. Heads or Tails?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

stldpn said:


> sleep and or just lay there
> 
> Can you identify all of the plants in your yard or home by their proper name?



A: Most of 'em. People get sort of freaked out when you give the latin names for stuff though. 


Q: How important is music to your life?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. If I could type the word VERY one million times, I still probably wouldn't articulate how important music was to me!

Q. (Back to...)

Heads or Tails!


----------



## stldpn

Kinnaird said:


> A. If I could type the word VERY one million times, I still probably wouldn't articulate how important music was to me!
> 
> Q. (Back to...)
> 
> Heads or Tails!



Tails.

Surf And Turf?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. No thanks, I've just eaten a big cake...

Q. Do you know a magic trick?


----------



## stldpn

Kinnaird said:


> A. No thanks, I've just eaten a big cake...
> 
> Q. Do you know a magic trick?



I know quite a few, mostly cup and ball tricks

Is the ball under this cup or that cup? 1 or 2? or maybe 3?


But seriously, vertical or horizontal blinds?


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinnaird said:


> A. No thanks, I've just eaten a big cake...
> 
> Q. Do you know a magic trick?



A: Curtains.....my dog always got tangled in verticals and the cat loves to hang herself in horizontals!

Q: Do you believe in Aliens?


----------



## Kinnaird

Now gotta think of a chocolately question!

To answer both questions

A. Vertical (what kind of madness is Horizontal!)
No, I don't, but I do believe Aliens is a very fine film, although not as good as Weekend at Bernies or popular mid 80s Australian classic Razorback...killer pig on the loose!

Anyway...

Q. What's your favourite Chocolate bar?


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinnaird said:


> Now gotta think of a chocolately question!
> 
> To answer both questions
> 
> A. Vertical (what kind of madness is Horizontal!)
> No, I don't, but I do believe Aliens is a very fine film, although not as good as Weekend at Bernies or popular mid 80s Australian classic Razorback...killer pig on the loose!
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Q. What's your favourite Chocolate bar?



OMG....now that is a blast from the past, Razorback LOL. 

A: Anything with Chocolate is my fav Chocolate bar 

Q: If you were handed a large sum of money this very instant, what is the first thing you would do?


----------



## BeautifulBigD

littlefairywren said:


> OMG....now that is a blast from the past, Razorback LOL.
> 
> A: Anything with Chocolate is my fav Chocolate bar
> 
> Q: If you were handed a large sum of money this very instant, what is the first thing you would do?







A: Depending on the sum of money. If large enough, I'd quite my job. If just enough to have fun with, I'd get a full sleeve tattoo...on both arms.

Q: If you could star in any Broadway or movie musical, which would you choose, and what character would you be?


----------



## MaxArden

"Oliver" as Fagin

What is your Favourite Album?


----------



## activistfatgirl

A. Appleseed Cast, Peregrine

Q. Is it ever appropriate to gift someone a star in their name?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. It can be totally appropriate. I wouldn't suggest doing it for my Mum though, she'd hate it...

Q. Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## msbard90

Yes, of course. It happens all the time!

If you had a thousand dollars to waste, would you rather buy a lot of inexpensive items or one big ticket item?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. If it was a thousand bucks, I would in accordance with my nationality waste it on sweets, cream buns and beer!

Q. What was your best Halloween costume ever?


----------



## msbard90

my best halloween costume was one I made when I was 16. I was Hinata Hyuga from Naruto. The costume was pretty sweet, and completely home made, and I wish I had some picture of it to post on here.

Did you ever get a detention in school? And what for?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. Yes. Our teacher was a graduate of the Dead Poets Society school of education, and was trying to get us all, ahem, involved in her English class. She spun round trying to make some animated point about literature and her skirt flew up, and we saw young mid 90s skinny blonde woman trendy teacher underwear.

We all got detention for laughing too much...

Q. Have you ever giggled too much at the wrong time!


----------



## msbard90

Yes! I probably have scars on my pinky fingers still from biting them trying to contain my laughter. My pastor, Pastor Lundin, was the FUNNIEST person ever (although he was a rather serious fellow). For two years, I had the pleasure of taking my lutheran confirmation classes with this man, and oh man the things he said were so funny. Once we were talking about adultery and he said, "If my husband EVER cheated on me!!!..." Oh man, he was a riot!

Speaking of faith, are you a religious person?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. I can't say that I am, but I understand why people are, and certainly don't diss anyone who is. I myself had a bad experience with religion when I was a kid, nothing serious, just an argument!

Q. What's your favourite piece of trivia?


----------



## toni

Kinnaird said:


> Q. What's your favourite piece of trivia?



A. Both John Adams and Thomas Jefferson died on July 4th 1826. That day marked the 50th anniversary of the Declaration of Independence.
Pretty awesome stuff.

Q. What would you do if your teenager (son or daughter or both) came home pregnant?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. I'd hopefully be supportive, although it depends on the circumstances

Woe betide any boy who didn't take responsibility for the child though, I'd go all Jeremy Kyle on him!

Er...

Q. If you go Mariah Carey for a day and make one really outrageous diva demand, what would it be?

PS. Good triv!


----------



## Weirdo890

Kinnaird said:


> A. I'd hopefully be supportive, although it depends on the circumstances
> 
> Woe betide any boy who didn't take responsibility for the child though, I'd go all Jeremy Kyle on him!
> 
> Er...
> 
> Q. If you go Mariah Carey for a day and make one really outrageous diva demand, what would it be?
> 
> PS. Good triv!



Answer: I would demand for a statue of my girlfriend to be made, out of pure chocolate.  How's that for diva? 

Question: What do you hope to do with the rest of your life?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would like to be a good husband, father and friend.

Q: What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Q: I'd buy it.

A: What would Jesus do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## msbard90

Jesus would obviously create mass amounts of klondike bars and share his bounty with his apostles and followers, duh!

What cell phone carrier do you have? And are they good or are you fed up with them?


----------



## Twilley

msbard90 said:


> Jesus would obviously create mass amounts of klondike bars and share his bounty with his apostles and followers, duh!
> 
> What cell phone carrier do you have? And are they good or are you fed up with them?



T-Mobile, and I hate them...

Q: What's you're all-time worst guilty pleasure?


----------



## Weirdo890

Twilley said:


> T-Mobile, and I hate them...
> 
> Q: What's you're all-time worst guilty pleasure?



Answer: That is for me to know and you to ponder about.

Question: What was the film that most affected you as a person (changed your perspective on things, etc.)?


----------



## msbard90

Requiem for a dream. That film made me realize how greatly my decisions affect everyone around me.

Walmart, K-Mart, or Target?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. None of the above!

ASDA - where Crabbit and Tornface man the registers with a grimace!

Q. How good are you at dancing?


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

I am really BAD at dancing, I wobble more than dance i think.


QUESTION,

Have you ever picked your nose (be honest now )


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I think everyone has to do a bit of spring cleaning every once in a while, so I am not afraid to admit that I have as well! 

Q: Is a fetish a good or a bad thing? do you think the term is judgmental? or is it just like saying you have a preference? (I know that is technically three questions, but really it is getting after a single idea.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. I don't think the term itself is judgmental but the way an individual might view it could be. I only see a person's fetish as "bad" if they try to push something on me that I'm just not interested in. I see preference and fetish as two distinctly different things. 

Q. What are some of the things you like to do in the summer time?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. I don't think the term itself is judgmental but the way an individual might view it could be. I only see a person's fetish as "bad" if they try to push something on me that I'm just not interested in. I see preference and fetish as two distinctly different things.
> 
> Q. What are some of the things you like to do in the summer time?



A- I like to be out in the yard. This morning I went out and took care of some tree limbs that have been bothering me for months. Cookouts are also a favorite thing for me. But who doesn't like grilled pork?

Q-If you could paint your house/room a different color what would it be? what color is it now?


----------



## Dmitra

stldpn said:


> Q-If you could paint your house/room a different color what would it be? what color is it now?



a: My apartment is inescapably Navajo White. I'd really like something like pale yellow (buttery) or lettuce green (celadon in decoratorspeak).

q: If you had to go into Witness Protection, what would you like your new identity to be (job, name, whatever)?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: (Cool question, btw!) I would like to be a full-time farmer. I love the freedom and the creativity, and knowing that your product - food - helps people in a fundmental way.

Q: Have you ever witnessed a crime? (Something more than, for example, being with your friend when they shop-lifted a candy bar.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Used to work in a convenience store and caught people shoplifting or lifting beer and running out many times.....and that was back in the day of gas drive offs, too. Also had an attempted robbery with a guy trying to snatch money out of my drawer. My PTSD is a bitch as in I used to go into auto-fight mode when threatened....so I tried to break his hand by slamming it in the drawer. Tried hitting him with something, too and called him a few choice names while screaming at him to GTFO. Glad he found me funny and left quickly.....because it was kind of upsetting later to realize he could have hurt me if he had pulled out a weapon...and me fighting him over insured money that wasn't mine. :doh:

Q. What was the shittiest job you've ever held and how long did you work it?


----------



## Allie Cat

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. What was the shittiest job you've ever held and how long did you work it?



A. I worked at a hardware/general store called Trader Horn for exactly a year. It was so boring, when I wasn't helping customers (of which there were few) I had to wander around the store and clean, which hurt my back from all the bending over. The bosses did not like me very much so I had to clean the bathrooms every day, and toward the end of my time there I confronted a co-worker over his sexist and ignorant behavior, and he endeavored to make my time there hellish whenever he could. Toward the end I was calling off sick half the time I was supposed to go in because the anxiety the job was causing me made my stomach upset. And all this for minimum wage part time.

Q. If you could move wherever you wanted, where would you go?


----------



## CastingPearls

A: I worked for a family-owned vending/coffee service company as an office manager. Of the four owners (brothers, a cousin and a brother-in-law) only the cousin was decent and the least boorish (and that ain't saying much).
The accountant as well as all of the above (save cousin who shall henceforth be referred to as "S") were complete and utter degenerates. There was no one to check their behavior. They were either screwing or attempting to screw every attractive woman in the office (attractiveness was a job requirement unbeknownst to me).

Brother-in-law (M) hated his wife (the founder of his good fortune as he married into the business and spent all his free time at a fancy titty bar in NYC.
He'd call me into his office and offer me money to show him my breasts. At one point it got up to $500 a nipple. The last straw was when he locked me into his office and demanded oral sex. I maneuvered myself out of that and saw an attorney the following day who advised me to confront him and get him to retaliate. I was so good that his retaliation was accusing me in conference in front of his partners that I had committed fraud and 'produced' a terrified and manipulated 'witness'. I responded by lunging across the table to grab him by the throat but was stopped by the hysterical 'witness' and M's partners who turned to me and said, "We didn't believe it anyway', and all walked out leaving him alone with me. 
I quit the following day. I only showed up to personally shred all the paperwork and files on and around my desk.

Q: Is it possible to fall back in love with someone who never knew what romance was in the first place?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: The Cayman Islands. Nice people, beautiful island and no snow!

Q: Are you scared of dieing? why/why not?


----------



## stldpn

Never2fat4me said:


> A: The Cayman Islands. Nice people, beautiful island and no snow!
> 
> Q: Are you scared of dieing? why/why not?



A- Not particularly. I'm not doing anything to speed up the process exponentially, I try to eat well, exercise, and monitor my diabetes. But I'm not swearing off Alcohol or tobacco entirely, and I'm not planning on losing weight in an attempt to be "fit." I suppose I'm ambivalent since I've seen so many people who desperately cling to life that doesn't appear to have much quality or purpose to it any more. They can be depressed, on dialysis, taking a handful of pills morning, noon, and night that make them feel crummy and still be willing to do anything to avoid death. For me personally, if that's my only choice I'd rather not live like that. 

Q- How often do you sit at the table to eat?


----------



## CastingPearls

Q- How often do you sit at the table to eat?

A- Rarely--maybe holidays. I eat on the run or while multitasking.

Q- What is your favorite HEALTHY thing to eat?


----------



## Proner

CastingPearls said:


> Q- How often do you sit at the table to eat?
> 
> A- Rarely--maybe holidays. I eat on the run or while multitasking.
> 
> Q- What is your favorite HEALTHY thing to eat?



A - Salmon cooked in papillote with some fresh vegetables, damnn too good 

Q - You're a book (weird isn't it ), what title did you get?


----------



## stldpn

Proner said:


> A - Salmon cooked in papillote with some fresh vegetables, damnn too good
> 
> Q - You're a book (weird isn't it ), what title did you get?



Dazed and confused (I'm a movie adaptation)

Do you use a desktop, a laptop or both?


----------



## ClashCityRocker

A: Desktop and cell phone. i need a laptop though..my desktop's a damn relic.

Q: If you could have any 2 super powers(either/or, not both) what would they be?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. I would either be Pub Trivia Man, with the ability to fly into any pub where 2 or more people were having an argument about nonsense.

Or Invisibility!

Q. Do you have a special hangover cure?


----------



## Micara

Kinnaird said:


> Q. Do you have a special hangover cure?



A: I've been drunk maybe like one time in my whole life, and I beat the hangover that time by drinking lots and lots and lots and lots of H2O. 

Q: What is your favorite alcoholic drink (if you have one?)


----------



## Nutty

A: White Russian (The Dude Abides!).

Q: What movie best reflects your life?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> A: I've been drunk maybe like one time in my whole life, and I beat the hangover that time by drinking lots and lots and lots and lots of H2O.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite alcoholic drink (if you have one?)



A- Favorite is a rusty nail... more commonly I just drink beer. Lots and lots of guinness and amber bock. 



> Q: What movie best reflects your life?


Shrek

What gives you headaches?


----------



## Kinnaird

Damn, I wanted to do the movie question, say Weekend at Bernies and not say another word...

A. The View (or the Scottish equiv, Loose Women)

Q. Favourite Zoo Animal?


----------



## CastingPearls

Q: What gives you headaches?

A: Kinky sex. Cured by throwing all pillows on the floor and an extracurricular snack.

Q: What kind of animal would you be for an entire week and why?


----------



## Nutty

A: Koala Bear because they are funny looking and it would be fun harassing the zookeepers.

Q: What really made your day good today?


----------



## Linda

Nutty said:


> Q: What really made your day good today?




A. Best morning phone call ever!



Q. What is the first thing you do when you get home from work/school?


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> A. Best morning phone call ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Q. What is the first thing you do when you get home from work/school?



Answer: I head for the Internet, to either check out Dims or read my fanfictions.

Question: How do you start off your morning?


----------



## Mz Taz

A. Eyes open need to pee one of the JOYS of being diabetic

Q. How many times did you st your driving test before you passed


----------



## CastingPearls

A: Got in on the first try

Q: Drive-thru or walk-in


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> A: Got in on the first try
> 
> Q: Drive-thru or walk-in



Walk-in I'm a big boy and making use of the all-you-can-eat spots is not beneath me.

What's your fondest memory of school?


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> Walk-in I'm a big boy and making use of the all-you-can-eat spots is not beneath me.
> 
> What's your fondest memory of school?


A: Vomiting on the school nurses shoes after she told me I was faking it.

Q: Underwear: Comfort/attractiveness? What's the ratio for you?


----------



## Dolce

50/50 ratio. I like comfort but worry about getting in an accident and having sexy firemen seeing me in ugly panties. And I sure as heck cannot stand butt floss! So its all cute hipsters for me. 

Okay, my turn... Who is that person in your life who accepts you, lifts you up, and motivates you to be your best? And how is it that they encourage you?


----------



## Allie Cat

Dolce said:


> Okay, my turn... Who is that person in your life who accepts you, lifts you up, and motivates you to be your best? And how is it that they encourage you?



A. That'd be my girlfriend, Crystal. She supports me on everything I need it for, whether it be moving, dealing with friends deciding they aren't my friend anymore, the stress of transitioning, job hunting.. Basically, she's wonderful. I just wish she lived a little closer to me. Or I lived closer to her. Or both. 

Q. If you suddenly lost your job, how would you deal with it?


----------



## Micara

Divals said:


> Q. If you suddenly lost your job, how would you deal with it?



RE: Your answer: Aww! 

A: That would be a blow, but I like to look at everything in life happening for a reason, and I just might take that opportunity to move elsewhere... say, Seattle maybe?  Luckily, I have great family that would support me and my daughter in the interim.

Q: Do you find it easy to forgive and forget? Or do you hold a grudge?


----------



## Allie Cat

Micara said:


> RE: Your answer: Aww!
> 
> Q: Do you find it easy to forgive and forget? Or do you hold a grudge?



hehe 

A: I hold a grudge until I have an apology or the behavior in question is made up to me. Then I tend to forgive instantly.

...but I never forget. 

Q: What annoys you THE MOST in the world?


----------



## Crystal

Divals said:


> hehe
> 
> A: I hold a grudge until I have an apology or the behavior in question is made up to me. Then I tend to forgive instantly.
> 
> ...but I never forget.
> 
> Q: What annoys you THE MOST in the world?



Loud eaters! I cannot stand loud mouth noises.

It annoys me to the point where I think I have a problem. 

What is your favorite picnic-type food?


----------



## Micara

A: Celery with peanut butter and raisins! Mmm. Great, now I want some! 

Q: Do you put the toilet paper roll on under or over?


----------



## balletguy

Q: Do you put the toilet paper roll on under or over? over

Q. Beach or mountains


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> Q: Do you put the toilet paper roll on under or over? over
> 
> Q. Beach or mountains


Mountains. Love them so much I live on one. Not a fan of ocean currents and sand getting in my....uh...stuff.

Q: For FAs--would you stop dating someone for losing weight?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> Q: For FAs--would you stop dating someone for losing weight?



A: Nope. Might be sad but I'm in love with the person, not the fat 

Q: For the fat peoples - would you stop dating someone for the purpose of losing weight?


----------



## Famouslastwords

msbard90 said:


> Jesus would obviously create mass amounts of klondike bars and share his bounty with his apostles and followers, duh!



bzzzzzt wrong answer jesus is not the creator, the correct answer is he would die for it's sins.


----------



## stldpn

Divals said:


> A: Nope. Might be sad but I'm in love with the person, not the fat
> 
> Q: For the fat peoples - would you stop dating someone for the purpose of losing weight?



It's a mixed emotion, it really depends more on how they treat me and the reasons I perceive for them wanting to lose. Probably not. But if I started hearing the snide remarks and getting hints that they now felt they could "do better." I wouldn't care if it meant divorce. Love me, love my fat, every ounce. 

Do you have a favorite made for tv miniseries?


----------



## Allie Cat

stldpn said:


> It's a mixed emotion, it really depends more on how they treat me and the reasons I perceive for them wanting to lose. Probably not. But if I started hearing the snide remarks and getting hints that they now felt they could "do better." I wouldn't care if it meant divorce. Love me, love my fat, every ounce.
> 
> Do you have a favorite made for tv miniseries?



That wasn't quite what I meant, but we can go with that..

A: Does Firefly count?

Q: What's your favorite book?


----------



## Tad

> Q: What's your favorite book?


"A Night In The Lonesome October" by Roger Zelazny

Q: What is your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Burgundy Cherry

Q: Is sex before marriage wrong? why/why not?


----------



## CastingPearls

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Burgundy Cherry
> 
> Q: Is sex before marriage wrong? why/why not?


A: No. I don't believe it's wrong because sexual incompatibility can destroy a marriage.

Q: Does anyone actually sleep on waterbeds anymore?


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Does anyone actually sleep on waterbeds anymore?





A. I don't but man did I love my waterbed back in the day. (Brown chicken brown cow) 

Q. Are you dominate, submissive or an equal partner in the bedroom?


----------



## Allie Cat

Linda said:


> Q. Are you dominate, submissive or an equal partner in the bedroom?



A: Sometimes one, sometimes the other. I'd say I naturally gravitate toward submissiveness though.

Q: Have you ever done yoga? Why/Why not?


----------



## CastingPearls

Divals said:


> A: Sometimes one, sometimes the other. I'd say I naturally gravitate toward submissiveness though.
> 
> Q: Have you ever done yoga? Why/Why not?


I would like to but I heard there's a lot of flatulence involved. Do I really need to be further eroding the ozone layer with my own personal methane? 

Q: White, milk, or dark chocolate?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> I would like to but I heard there's a lot of flatulence involved. Do I really need to be further eroding the ozone layer with my own personal methane?
> 
> Q: White, milk, or dark chocolate?



Yeah, it can. It twists your body in ways it's not used to, so bubbles get ironed out as it were 

A: White or milk. Not a big fan of dark.

Q: If you could do something horrible to your worst enemy and get away with it, would you do it?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. God yeah. All I need is an enemy! I'm too lazy to get one!

Q. If you find a hundred dollars (or equivalent in your country) - Return or keep?


----------



## CastingPearls

Kinnaird said:


> A. God yeah. All I need is an enemy! I'm too lazy to get one!
> 
> Q. If you find a hundred dollars (or equivalent in your country) - Return or keep?


A: Return. Always. ALWAYS. Bad juju not to.

Q: What's the last random act of kindness you committed?


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> A: Return. Always. ALWAYS. Bad juju not to.
> 
> Q: What's the last random act of kindness you committed?



A. Old man in front of me at the grocery store was four cents short. The cashier guy was so mean to him, so I paid for his groceries.

Q. What is the last thing that made you smile?


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> A. Old man in front of me at the grocery store was four cents short. The cashier guy was so mean to him, so I paid for his groceries.
> 
> Q. What is the last thing that made you smile?


A: A sexy email someone sent me

Q: Have you ever contemplated taking your own life?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Have you ever contemplated taking your own life?



A: Many times.. but not since I was a teenager.

Q: Who was your first childhood crush?


----------



## Linda

Divals said:


> Q: Who was your first childhood crush?




A. Grant harrison- he played a mean trumpet.  I imagined he had strong lips. 


Q. What is one thing that just makes your heart skip a beat and butterflies dive bomb in your belly?


----------



## CastingPearls

Divals said:


> A: Many times.. but not since I was a teenager.
> 
> Q: Who was your first childhood crush?


A: I was five and we met in kindergarten. His name was Brett Winters and he had snow white blond hair and blue eyes. I was smitten. He was oblivious.

B: What do you regret NOT doing?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> B: What do you regret NOT doing?



A: Starting transition at 17... or 22...

Q: How is (or was) your relationship with your mother?


----------



## CastingPearls

Divals said:


> A: Starting transition at 17... or 22...
> 
> Q: How is (or was) your relationship with your mother?


A: Very loving and devoted but complicated. I was constantly reestablishing boundaries.

Since I screwed up the rotation here's Linda's Q:
Q. What is one thing that just makes your heart skip a beat and butterflies dive bomb in your belly?


----------



## nitewriter

Q. What is one thing that just makes your heart skip a beat and butterflies dive bomb in your belly?[/QUOTE]

A. Food Poisoning

Q. Do you have a favorite place to park when you spark (make out)


----------



## CastingPearls

nitewriter said:


> Q. What is one thing that just makes your heart skip a beat and butterflies dive bomb in your belly?



A. Food Poisoning

Q. Do you have a favorite place to park when you spark (make out)[/QUOTE]
oooooh spark! What a nice word for making out. Wish Spouse liked to spark cuz I'd light up like a firefly!

<Carry on---move along---nothing to see here---move along>


----------



## mel

Q. Do you have a favorite place to park when you spark (make out)?
A: Make out? Ha...Let me count the time..



Q: Do you pee in the pool?


----------



## Fluffy51888

A: Yuck! No. Although I'm sure I did when I was too small to know better.


Q: What's your greatest fear?


----------



## Allie Cat

Fluffy51888 said:


> Q: What's your greatest fear?



A: Being alone.

Q: What's the longest distance relationship you've ever been in?


----------



## Nutty

A: Having a gf in Atlanta while living in Memphis.

Q: What is your favorite Chevy Chase movie?


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> A: Having a gf in Atlanta while living in Memphis.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite Chevy Chase movie?


A: It's a toss-up between Caddyshack and National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation

Q: Do potato chips official count as a vegetable?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do potato chips official count as a vegetable?



No, the veggie-goodness of potatoes is pretty much all in the skin (and even if they kept the skin in chip I suspect the extreme deep frying would do it in anyway). 

Q: Does it being hot or cold stop you from having sex?


----------



## Allie Cat

Tad said:


> No, the veggie-goodness of potatoes is pretty much all in the skin (and even if they kept the skin in chip I suspect the extreme deep frying would do it in anyway).
> 
> Q: Does it being hot or cold stop you from having sex?



A: Hot? Oh so definitely much yes. It's horrible. Cold.. not so much, sex warms me up ^^

Q: What is your caffeinated beverage of choice?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> No, the veggie-goodness of potatoes is pretty much all in the skin (and even if they kept the skin in chip I suspect the extreme deep frying would do it in anyway).
> 
> Q: Does it being hot or cold stop you from having sex?


Not even being extremely deep-fried would prevent me from having sex.

Q: If you could magically travel anywhere in the world but for only one hour, where would you go?


----------



## Dmitra

Divals said:


> Q: What is your caffeinated beverage of choice?



a: (catching it up) Coffee!!




CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you could magically travel anywhere in the world but for only one hour, where would you go?



a: Antarctica!

q: What's the longest you've gone without saying anything? I had a teacher who once gave me a full school credit for not speaking for a day and it was tough, especially as our yearbook group was meeting.


----------



## CastingPearls

DameQ said:


> a: (catching it up) Coffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a: Antarctica!
> 
> q: What's the longest you've gone without saying anything? I had a teacher who once gave me a full school credit for not speaking for a day and it was tough, especially as our yearbook group was meeting.


A: Three days. My jaw had to be dislocated to remove impacted wisdom teeth because my mouth was too small. I was physically unable to. (Not to mention NOT in the mood)

Q: Can whining on other threads be considered an actual activity/hobby and contribute to one's fitness?


----------



## Never2fat4me

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Can whining on other threads be considered an actual activity/hobby and contribute to one's fitness?



A: I don't think it could be considered an activity, though I suppose it could contribute to your fitness if it is cathartic and letting off steam lowers your blood-pressure.

Q: Can you judge a book by its cover?


----------



## stldpn

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I don't think it could be considered an activity, though I suppose it could contribute to your fitness if it is cathartic and letting off steam lowers your blood-pressure.
> 
> Q: Can you judge a book by its cover?



A- depends on what I'm supposed to judge. Might be able to guess at content or use. If it's a large book with a beaten leather cover it could either be a useful reference book or the world's best doorstop. Either way it's useful so who am I to judge value?

Q- Are you too mature to play with a matchbox car?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> A- depends on what I'm supposed to judge. Might be able to guess at content or use. If it's a large book with a beaten leather cover it could either be a useful reference book or the world's best doorstop. Either way it's useful so who am I to judge value?
> 
> Q- Are you too mature to play with a matchbox car?



A: I still own a couple of my old matchbox cars...and I catch myself having an absent-minded play with them once in a while, if my friends kids are visiting.

Q: What would be the number one deal breaker for you in a relationship?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: I still own a couple of my old matchbox cars...and I catch myself having an absent-minded play with them once in a while, if my friends kids are visiting.
> 
> Q: What would be the number one deal breaker for you in a relationship?


A: Sexual incompatibility with zero effort to reasonably compromise.

Q: What are you thoughts on people who treat and relate to their pets as children?


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

I haven't thought about it much. This isn't something I do myself, but I can totally see how this is perfectly natural for a lot of people. I know I have some friends who can't have kids, so their pets have been elivated to fill that special place in their hearts. I say thumbs up.



What is one food item that used to be available, and isn't anymore, that you miss most?


----------



## balletguy

What is one food item that used to be available, and isn't anymore, that you miss most? 

When I was a kid there were Holiday cupcakes that a local baker made they were amazing....however he is no longer in buisness. 

Q. What one food item could u do without


----------



## CastingPearls

Peppers because I'm violently allergic to them.

Q: Do you get along with your inlaws? (this could also apply to siblings spouses)


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

CastingPearls said:


> Peppers because I'm violently allergic to them.
> 
> Q: Do you get along with your inlaws? (this could also apply to siblings spouses)




Yes, my sister's bf (might as well be a spouse since they've lived together forever) is awesome. We get along very well.


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: I still own a couple of my old matchbox cars...and I catch myself having an absent-minded play with them once in a while, if my friends kids are visiting.
> 
> Q: What would be the number one deal breaker for you in a relationship?



cheating is my one and only real deal breaker. I've rolled that road before. It takes more out of me than I'm willing to give to any one person. So even cheating on a former bf has become something I can't be with someone like that it messes with my head too much. 

Did you eat dirt as a child?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

stldpn said:


> Did you eat dirt as a child?



Not that I recall.... I was a tomboy though...so I wouldn't doubt it.


What is your favorite gameshow?


----------



## msbard90

my favorite game show would have to be the price is right. Classic!

What is your favorite meat to eat?


----------



## CastingPearls

A: Lamb

Q: Favorite time of day?


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> A: Lamb
> 
> Q: Favorite time of day?



A. Twilight. 

Q. Favorite wine?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not a real wine drinker - give me a good beer anyday! - but I suppose it would be a Merlot

Q: Have you ever had a one-night stand (as in where you wanted it to be one, not where you were duped into it)?


----------



## Allie Cat

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Have you ever had a one-night stand (as in where you wanted it to be one, not where you were duped into it)?



A: Does it count if it's with a friend?

Q: What popular thing would you never ever ever do?


----------



## Tad

Divals said:


> Q: What popular thing would you never ever ever do?



Go to a casino to gamble.

Q: Is there a colour of kitchen appliances that you wouldn't be able to live with for long?


----------



## msbard90

grungy.
Nothing peeves me more than old kitchen appliances in a skeevy eggshell color with wood trim. Yikes 

What is your favorite plant?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. Robert

Q. Which Celebrity would you most like to just go away


----------



## CastingPearls

Kinnaird said:


> A. Robert
> 
> Q. Which Celebrity would you most like to just go away


A: Every Kardashian in Hollywood

Q: It's raining. What do we do for fun?


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> A: Every Kardashian in Hollywood
> 
> Q: It's raining. What do we do for fun?



A: Watch a good movie and staying dry.

Q: what is 2+2?


----------



## g-squared

Nutty said:


> A: Watch a good movie and staying dry.
> 
> Q: what is 2+2?



A: 4

Q: Magnets, how do they work?


----------



## MaxArden

g-squared said:


> A: 4
> 
> Q: Magnets, how do they work?



A. No idea. Something to do with positve and negative polarity...

Q. To dunk or not to dunk?


----------



## Lamia

MaxArden said:


> A. No idea. Something to do with positve and negative polarity...
> 
> Q. To dunk or not to dunk?



Dunk of course

Have you ever started having a sexual fantasy, but then got so wrapped up in the setup that you fell asleep before the sex part? 

I.E. the other night I was setting up the old dairy maid living in a cottage and she finds a wounded knight in the forest. I got so wrapped up in what my cottage looked like and how many cows I had and the knight's backstory that I fell asleep before any of the good parts.


----------



## nitewriter

Sounds like Martha Stewart Syndrone to me everything has to be perfect thenZZZZZZZZ

A: Yes, I've had this result, being in a beautiful house with an awesome wench:wubu: next thing you know your waking up from a dream with Bob Vila under your sink fixing your plumbing:doh:....NEVER watch HGTV right before bedtime!

Q: Its the weekend, you're with your significant other....you have the remote do you watch WWE (Wrestling) or WE ( Womens Entertainment?)


----------



## Famouslastwords

nitewriter said:


> Sounds like Martha Stewart Syndrone to me everything has to be perfect thenZZZZZZZZ
> 
> A: Yes, I've had this result, being in a beautiful house with an awesome wench:wubu: next thing you know your waking up from a dream with Bob Vila under your sink fixing your plumbing:doh:....NEVER watch HGTV right before bedtime!
> 
> Q: Its the weekend, you're with your significant other....you have the remote do you watch WWE (Wrestling) or WE ( Womens Entertainment?)



A: Neither. Both are godawful. In both our opinions.

Q: Have you ever been so doped up you've walked into walls at least 4 times, and when I say walked I pretty much mean slammed right into them?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Neither. Both are godawful. In both our opinions.
> 
> Q: Have you ever been so doped up you've walked into walls at least 4 times, and when I say walked I pretty much mean slammed right into them?



A: No, but I have been so drunk that I applied lipstick to what I thought were my lips, only to discover that I painted my chin instead. And no one bothered to tell me... 

Q: Have you ever been so inebriated, that you have had a rush of verbal diarrhea, only to regret it the next day when sober?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. No; if I were ever that drunk, I wouldn't have remembered it well enough to regret it.

Q. Weather: hot and dry, or cold and wet?


----------



## Linda

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. No; if I were ever that drunk, I wouldn't have remembered it well enough to regret it.
> 
> Q. Weather: hot and dry, or cold and wet?



A. Cool and dry. 

Q. What are your fun plans for the day?


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> A. Cool and dry.
> 
> Q. What are your fun plans for the day?


A: Went for a ride with spouse. Found an entire kitchy-touristy area only 30 miles from our house full of awesome restaurants. Went on to an old haunt and had early dinner there and drove over to a local casino. Couldn't find parking anywhere even in overflow and I started feeling unwell. Po'd spouse drove home and vowed to go back alone. Took a four hour nap together. GREAT DAY!!!

Q: TV show or video you're addicted to that you'd never admit watching?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> A: Went for a ride with spouse. Found an entire kitchy-touristy area only 30 miles from our house full of awesome restaurants. Went on to an old haunt and had early dinner there and drove over to a local casino. Couldn't find parking anywhere even in overflow and I started feeling unwell. Po'd spouse drove home and vowed to go back alone. Took a four hour nap together. GREAT DAY!!!
> 
> Q: TV show or video you're addicted to that you'd never admit watching?



Answer: None right now, but that show used to be _The Anna Nicole Show_. :blush:

Question: If you were given the chance to gain superpowers, would you take it?


----------



## Nutty

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: None right now, but that show used to be _The Anna Nicole Show_. :blush:
> 
> Question: If you were given the chance to gain superpowers, would you take it?



A: Of course!

Q: If you did take the chance and did gain that superpower, what would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

A: To travel unharmed through time at will

Q: If you could choose irrevocably to live without sleep would you?


----------



## Nutty

A: To travel unharmed through time at will

Q: If you could choose irrevocably to live without sleep would you?
-pearl


A: No way! I would be super bored or I would be on these forums 24/7 

Q: Should Micheal Bay keep making movies?


----------



## balletguy

Q: Should Micheal Bay keep making movies?
No

q. Winter or summer?


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> Q: Should Micheal Bay keep making movies?
> No
> 
> q. Winter or summer?



A: Winter....much better for snuggling 

Q: What is your guiltiest pleasure?


----------



## balletguy

littlefairywren said:


> A: Winter....much better for snuggling
> 
> Q: What is your guiltiest pleasure?



porn:wubu:

q. what time is it where u live?


----------



## Nutty

A: 9:00 a.m

Q: What is the best breakfast you ever had?


----------



## Linda

A. Anything with crispy bacon...lol

Q: How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Nutty

A: 67 licks

Q: Did you see Avatar?


----------



## balletguy

Nutty said:


> A: 67 licks
> 
> Q: Did you see Avatar?



nope

q. what is your favorite type of movie


----------



## Allie Cat

balletguy said:


> q. what is your favorite type of movie



A: Sci-fi/fantasy

Q: Are you a fan of movies that are so bad they're good? (for example, Plan Nine from Outer Space)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Q. Are you a fan of movies that are so bad they're good?

A. I am not a fan of any movies at all. Especially _Plan Nine From Outer Space_, which was so bad it was ... bad.

Q. What was your last do-it-yourself project?


----------



## CastingPearls

Getting Spouse to reveal ANY sexual fantasy. It's like pulling teeth with that man.

Q: Public hot tub or private swimming pool?


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> Getting Spouse to reveal ANY sexual fantasy. It's like pulling teeth with that man.
> 
> Q: Public hot tub or private swimming pool?



a. private swim pool

q.
lunch or dinner


----------



## Linda

A lunch


Q meat or veggies?


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> A lunch
> 
> 
> Q meat or veggies?


MEAT MEAT MEAT MEAT (can you tell I feel strongly about this?)

Q: Sleeping: hot room with no sheets/blanket or cold room bundled up?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Cool room with light sheet (I hate sleeping hot!)

Q: Will this thread ever end? (Question - not sarcastic remark!)

Chris


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Cool room with light sheet (I hate sleeping hot!)
> 
> Q: Will this thread ever end? (Question - not sarcastic remark!)
> 
> Chris



A: Probably, but not too soon I hope. It is fun learning about people this way.

Q: Shower or bath?


----------



## balletguy

A Shower or bath?-Shower

q. beer or wine


----------



## spiritangel

erm neither (ok so on the rare occasion beer but that is very very rare)


Comedy or Action movies?


----------



## balletguy

A. Comedy

Q-Beach or mountains


----------



## CastingPearls

A: Mountains. Love them so much I live on one.

Q: Biggest regret?


----------



## balletguy

Biggest regret?--Not finding Dimms sooner

Favorite Movie?


----------



## Micara

balletguy said:


> Biggest regret?--Not finding Dimms sooner
> 
> Favorite Movie?



Your Q: I agree!!!

A: The Shawshank Redemption, with Tombstone running a close second.

Q: What color crayon would you be in the Crayola box of life?


----------



## balletguy

A What color crayon would you be in the Crayola box of life?
Sky Blue

Q. Who is your favoriter singer or band


----------



## BeautifulBigD

A: This is a difficult question. I love music, many styles, and many artists. A couple of top favorites are Stevie Ray Vaughn and Alice in Chains.

Q: If you could, without any consequences, punch one famous person in the face; who would it be?


----------



## Linda

BeautifulBigD said:


> A: This is a difficult question. I love music, many styles, and many artists. A couple of top favorites are Stevie Ray Vaughn and Alice in Chains.
> 
> Q: If you could, without any consequences, punch one famous person in the face; who would it be?





A. Dr. Phil. Yep> Definately Dr. Phil...but I am going to need some kind of chair to stand on so I can reach his mug.


Q. What is the one "Jerry Springer" moment in your life that you don't tell many people?


----------



## CastingPearls

A: I threw a pair of black silk stockings at my old flame in front of his wife. I didn't intend to make a scene but my emotions got the best of me. I told him to eat his heart out. He did.

Q: What DIMS person that you don't know personally fascinates you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: BigBeautifulMe - I have tried to get to know her, but she has declined to converse with me due to some old posts of mine (on one of the fantasy boards) that she didn't like

Q: Megan Fox has been de-throned from her position as #1 most beautiful woman in the world. Could you nominate someone for that position? who?


----------



## BeautifulBigD

A: I nominate........ME 

Q: What X-Men character would you like to be?


----------



## stldpn

BeautifulBigD said:


> A: I nominate........ME
> 
> Q: What X-Men character would you like to be?



A-I always favored Hank McCoy. But I became a true fan around 96 when they did the Age of Apocalypse storyline and Cruz penciled out some great versions of dark beast.

Q- What's the best concert you ever went to?


----------



## AuntHen

stldpn said:


> A-I always favored Hank McCoy. But I became a true fan around 96 when they did the Age of Apocalypse storyline and Cruz penciled out some great versions of dark beast.
> 
> Q- What's the best concert you ever went to?



A- Rush 30 yr Ann. Tour

Q- How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## stldpn

fat9276 said:


> Rush 30 yr Ann. Tour
> 
> Q- How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?



A- Never tried it myself but if you click here they've managed to correlate quite a bit of data on the subject.

Q- Is it ok to be flatulent in public?


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> A- Never tried it myself but if you click here they've managed to correlate quite a bit of data on the subject.
> 
> Q- Is it ok to be flatulent in public?


A: According to Spouse: Hell yeah. According to me, no but funny as hell.

Q: Honestly, do you text and drive?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> A: According to Spouse: Hell yeah. According to me, no but funny as hell.
> 
> Q: Honestly, do you text and drive?



A- no, but I do other stuff that's just as detrimental

Q- Have you ever been incapacitated for more than six months?


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Honestly, do you text and drive?



A: Yeah, I do. In fact, I just did. But in my defense, I am a safe driver- no wrecks or tickets in 10+ years.

Q: Are you named after anyone?


----------



## CastingPearls

A: I'll answer yes to both: incapacitated for two years. Still recovering. And named after my father's only sister who died of leukemia before I was born. Elaine.

Q: Love anyone you ever hated with a passion?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> A: I'll answer yes to both: incapacitated for two years. Still recovering. And named after my father's only sister who died of leukemia before I was born. Elaine.
> 
> Q: Love anyone you ever hated with a passion?



A-I hate very few people with passion. Passion requires me to really have a stomach lurching sensation in their presence and most of the time that requires far too much energy. If I'm willing to expend energy hating I'm unlikely to change my mind.

Q- Do you ever have concerns about putting your pictures on the internet? other people putting your picture up on the internet?


----------



## Nutty

A: Not really, i feel anonymous.

Q: Whos dirtier, Tiger Woods or Bill Clinton?


----------



## CastingPearls

A: Neither. Not my life. Not my problem. They owe me nothing.

Q: What was the longest you went without sleep?


----------



## Nutty

A: 29 hours

Q: Whats your favorite John Candy movie?


----------



## Linda

Nutty said:


> A: 29 hours
> 
> Q: Whats your favorite John Candy movie?



A: The Great Outdoors


Q: Right side of the bed or left


----------



## Nutty

Linda said:


> A: The Great Outdoors
> 
> 
> Q: Right side of the bed or left



A: I have a single mattress 

Q: What movie did Lou Diamond Phillips get nominated for a golden globe in the 80s?


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty, you're Googling again aren't you? LOL

A: Was it La Bamba

Q: Crap TV show you can't resist?


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Nutty, you're Googling again aren't you? LOL
> 
> A: Was it La Bamba
> 
> Q: Crap TV show you can't resist?



yes :blush:

A: Ugly Americans

Q: Who framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Judge Doom? That or my neighbor. He's whackjob.

Q: What is the Meaning of Life?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Judge Doom? That or my neighbor. He's whackjob.
> 
> Q: What is the Meaning of Life?



A: According to Douglas Adams, the number "42."

Q: Paper or plastic?


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> A: According to Douglas Adams, the number "42."
> 
> Q: Paper or plastic?



A: Paper

Q: Do you believe in soul mates?


----------



## MaxArden

A.
life&#8194; &#8194;[lahyf] Show IPA noun,plurallives &#8194;[lahyvz] Show IPA, adjective
noun
1.
the condition that distinguishes organisms from inorganic objects and dead organisms, being manifested by growth through metabolism, reproduction, and the power of adaptation to environment through changes originating internally.
2.
the sum of the distinguishing phenomena of organisms, esp. metabolism, growth, reproduction, and adaptation to environment.
3.
the animate existence or period of animate existence of an individual: to risk one's life; a short life and a merry one.
4.
a corresponding state, existence, or principle of existence conceived of as belonging to the soul: eternal life.
5.
the general or universal condition of human existence: Too bad, but life is like that.
6.
any specified period of animate existence: a man in middle life.
7.
the period of existence, activity, or effectiveness of something inanimate, as a machine, lease, or play: The life of the car may be ten years.
8.
a living being: Several lives were lost.
9.
living things collectively: the hope of discovering life on other planets; insect life.
10.
a particular aspect of existence: He enjoys an active physical life.
11.
the course of existence or sum of experiences and actions that constitute a person's existence: His business has been his entire life.
12.
a biography: a newly published life of Willa Cather.
13.
animation; liveliness; spirit: a speech full of life.
14.
resilience; elasticity.
15.
the force that makes or keeps something alive; the vivifying or quickening principle: The life of the treaty has been an increase of mutual understanding and respect.
16.
a mode or manner of existence, as in the world of affairs or society: So far her business life has not overlapped her social life.
17.
the period or extent of authority, popularity, approval, etc.: the life of the committee; the life of a bestseller.
18.
a prison sentence covering the remaining portion of the offender's animate existence: The judge gave him life.
19.
anything or anyone considered to be as precious as life: She was his life.
20.
a person or thing that enlivens: the life of the party.
21.
effervescence or sparkle, as of wines.
22.
pungency or strong, sharp flavor, as of substances when fresh or in good condition.
23.
nature or any of the forms of nature as the model or subject of a work of art: drawn from life.
24.
Baseball. another opportunity given to a batter to bat because of a misplay by a fielder.
25.
(in English pool) one of a limited number of shots allowed a player: Each pool player has three lives at the beginning of the game.
adjective
26.
for or lasting a lifetime; lifelong: a life membership in a club; life imprisonment.
27.
of or pertaining to animate existence: the life force; life functions.
28.
working from nature or using a living model: a life drawing; a life class.
Idioms
29.
as large as life, actually; indeed: There he stood, as large as life. Also, as big as life.
30.
come to life,
a.
to recover consciousness.
b.
to become animated and vigorous: The evening passed, but somehow the party never came to life.
c.
to appear lifelike: The characters of the novel came to life on the screen.
31.
for dear life, with desperate effort, energy, or speed: We ran for dear life, with the dogs at our heels. Also, for one's life.
32.
for the life of one, as hard as one tries; even with the utmost effort: He can't understand it for the life of him.
33.
get a life, to improve the quality of one's social and professional life: often used in the imperative to express impatience with someone's behavior.
34.
not on your life, Informal. absolutely not; under no circumstances; by no means: Will I stand for such a thing? Not on your life!
35.
take one's life in one's hands, to risk death knowingly: We were warned that we were taking our lives in our hands by going through that swampy area.
36.
to the life, in perfect imitation; exactly: The portrait characterized him to the life.
Origin: 
bef. 900; ME lif(e); OE l&#299;f; c. D lijf, G Leib body, ON l&#299;f life, body; akin to live1

Related forms
pre·life, adjective
un·der·life, noun

Synonyms 
13. vivacity, sprightliness, vigor, verve, activity, energy.

Antonyms 
13. inertia.

Which classic movie star would you have an affair with?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hedy Lamar (and it's unfortunate there were no SSBBW stars to choose from!)

Q: What is your earliest memory?


----------



## Kinnaird

A. Eating a ham sandwich on Xmas day, utterly content (I was about 2)

Q. What was the first lie you ever remember telling?


----------



## msbard90

I told my first grade teacher my wrist was broken and wrapped it up in bandages before school so i could get out of some trip i didn't want to go to. I am sure I lied before, but thats the first i remember


----------



## Kinnaird

Ah, the old classic...

We've all been there!

Q. Who was your first crush?


----------



## BeautifulBigD

A: The first crush I can remember was in kindergarten , a boy named Nathan. He gave me Garbage Pail Kid cards.

Q: (From Anne of Green Gables) Which would you rather be: divinely beautiful, dazzlingly clever, or angelically good?


----------



## Nutty

BeautifulBigD said:


> A: The first crush I can remember was in kindergarten , a boy named Nathan. He gave me Garbage Pail Kid cards.
> 
> Q: (From Anne of Green Gables) Which would you rather be: divinely beautiful, dazzlingly clever, or angelically good?



A: Dazzingly Clever (Oh wait, I already am! )

Q: What is the worst critically claimed book you have ever read?


----------



## stldpn

Nutty said:


> A: Dazzingly Clever (Oh wait, I already am! )
> 
> Q: What is the worst critically claimed book you have ever read?



A-"Dot In The Universe" by Lucy Ellmann half way thru it just becomes completely unreadable

Q- When's the last time someone sang you a lullaby?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> A-"Dot In The Universe" by Lucy Ellmann half way thru it just becomes completely unreadable
> 
> Q- When's the last time someone sang you a lullaby?





A. Well it wasnt really a lullaby but someone just sang for me last night. 


Q. Has anyone ever written you poetry?


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> A. Well it wasnt really a lullaby but someone just sang for me last night.
> 
> 
> Q. Has anyone ever written you poetry?


A- Yes. I write a lot but no one ever wrote a poem for me or a love letter so I asked Spouse once. It was a lovely effort.

Q- Dream travel destination?


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> A- Yes. I write a lot but no one ever wrote a poem for me or a love letter so I asked Spouse once. It was a lovely effort.
> 
> Q- Dream travel destination?




A.. Portland


Q. What is the best stress relief? (Don't say sex...thats not an option)


----------



## Nutty

Linda said:


> A.. Portland
> 
> 
> Q. What is the best stress relief? (Don't say sex...thats not an option)



A: Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

Q: What is the best tv show right now?


----------



## stldpn

Nutty said:


> A: Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
> 
> Q: What is the best tv show right now?



A- Robot Chicken

Q- Are you still friendly with people you knew in school?


----------



## Nutty

stldpn said:


> A- Robot Chicken
> 
> Q- Are you still friendly with people you knew in school?



A: Most definitely

Q: What is better, Dominos or Pizza Hut?


----------



## stldpn

Nutty said:


> A: Most definitely
> 
> Q: What is better, Dominos or Pizza Hut?



A-Neither, for over processed cheesy goodness I still love little ceasars

Q- Who was your first Love?


----------



## Nutty

ignore post


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh God---I was chased a lot but no one really caught my eye until Bobby "Matt" Matusaitis. He didn't have to chase me far. I was jailbait and he was a bad boy jock. I loved that man. Died of a drug overdose long after we broke up.

Q: A-list celebrity you despise?


----------



## stldpn

Nutty said:


> A: Papa Johns
> 
> Q: Out of 1-10, how bad was _Jersey Shore_?



A- 1 and I'm being generous / you could say I hate pookie

Q-Do you have any siblings? Where do you fall in the order?


----------



## Nutty

Ignore post


----------



## Nutty

stldpn said:


> A- 1 and I'm being generous
> 
> Q-Do you have any siblings? Where do you fall in the order?



A: I am an only child

Q: What is your favorite movie with your least favorite actor?


----------



## CastingPearls

A: ST--I'm the oldest of four
A: Nutty-What's Eating Gilbert Grape. I loathe Decaprio

Q: Most dependable news outlet?


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> A: ST--I'm the oldest of four
> A: Nutty-What's Eating Gilbert Grape. I loathe Decaprio
> 
> Q: Most dependable news outlet?



A:CNN

Q: What is the worst tasting food you ever had?


----------



## stldpn

Nutty said:


> A:CNN
> 
> Q: What is the worst tasting food you ever had?



A-I've never been a big fan of tai food- my reaction to it was so quick I failed to learn the name of the fish dish I hated.

Q-Who is your best friend?


----------



## Nutty

stldpn said:


> A-I've never been a big fan of tai food- my reaction to it was so quick I failed to learn the name of the fish dish I hated.
> 
> Q-Who is your best friend?



A: Joel, mah soul brotha from anotha motha

Q: Where was your worst vacation?


----------



## stldpn

Nutty said:


> A: Joel, mah soul brotha from anotha motha
> 
> Q: Where was your worst vacation?



Miami Christmas of 1985... 

Do you wear your shoes in the house?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> Miami Christmas of 1985...
> 
> Do you wear your shoes in the house?



A no its the first thing I take off when I get home...shoes and socks.


Q. What is your favorite family tradition?


----------



## CastingPearls

No. I'm barefoot in the house except when it's very very cold and then it's ridiculous bunny slippers.

Q: Potential favorites for the next US presidental election?


----------



## Nutty

Ignore my post


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> A no its the first thing I take off when I get home...shoes and socks.
> 
> 
> Q. What is your favorite family tradition?


A: My annual July barbeque where ALL are invited.

MY question noted above


----------



## CastingPearls

oh jeez this thread is unraveling fast


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> A: My annual July barbeque where ALL are invited.
> 
> MY question noted above



A: Getting tons of presents for both Christmas and Hanukkah 

Q: What is making you feel great?


----------



## spiritangel

Q: What is making you feel great? 

that I finished a friends birthday pressent last night, and can post it today or tommorrow

Q what is the best pressent you have ever been given?


----------



## Nutty

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is making you feel great?
> 
> that I finished a friends birthday pressent last night, and can post it today or tommorrow
> 
> Q what is the best pressent you have ever been given?



A: My grandfather makeing it through his triple-by-pass 2 years ago last Christmas. God bless him.

Q: What are your top 3 movies?


----------



## spiritangel

Q: What are your top 3 movies? 

Labrynth(anything of jim hensons really), princess bride, Singing in the Rain

Q: what is your Favourite cartoon character?


----------



## Micara

A: Probably Belle from Beauty and the Beast... who doesn't love a heroine that loves to read? But I also have a soft spot for Ray from The Princess and the Frog. God, I love that bug! :smitten:

Q: What color looks best on you?


----------



## msbard90

I'd have to say brown or any "jewel tone".

Would you ever cross dress? If so, what would you wear/look like?


----------



## Allie Cat

msbard90 said:


> I'd have to say brown or any "jewel tone".
> 
> Would you ever cross dress? If so, what would you wear/look like?



I'm not sure how to answer this... 

What's the longest you've ever lived out of your car or on peoples' couches?


----------



## msbard90

I lived on my brothers couch for about 3 months.

Would you ever buy an iPad?


----------



## Allie Cat

msbard90 said:


> I lived on my brothers couch for about 3 months.
> 
> Would you ever buy an iPad?



I've considered it, but I have other things to worry about spending my money on right now..

Would you ever date someone in another country?


----------



## msbard90

Yes,if I planned on moving there.

Do you remember your first crush?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes. We were five. I was smitten. He was oblivious. He had white blond hair and had 3 or four older brothers all with the same hair but dif colored eyes. Brett's were blue.

Q: Do you think you spend too much time on the internet--and if so what activity has suffered most for it?


----------



## msbard90

Absolutely. I think I could probably be a little more active :/

Do you believe in astrology?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Yes!

Do you donate to charity?


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes!
> 
> Do you donate to charity?



A. Not anymore because I'm broke, but I used to give to St. Jude's and Reading is Fundamental out of every paycheck. And I usually give something to street people. 

Q. Do you enjoy taking pictures or being in pictures more?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> A. Not anymore because I'm broke, but I used to give to St. Jude's and Reading is Fundamental out of every paycheck. And I usually give something to street people.
> 
> Q. Do you enjoy taking pictures or being in pictures more?



I don't take a good picture, so I'm probably honestly better at being subject matter.

What was your last DIY project?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> I don't take a good picture, so I'm probably honestly better at being subject matter.
> 
> What was your last DIY project?



A: Painting the inside of my old house. I love colour, and I love getting my hands in paint.

Q: Would you rather hire someone to do maintenance for you, or do it yourself?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: Painting the inside of my old house. I love colour, and I love getting my hands in paint.
> 
> Q: Would you rather hire someone to do maintenance for you, or do it yourself?



Always, preferably, do it myself. I've found that unfortunately it takes just as much effort to stay on top of a contractor to do a job right as it takes to do the job yourself.


Is there something you always wanted to learn how to do for yourself because you feel it's a waste to have to pay someone else?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> Always, preferably, do it myself. I've found that unfortunately it takes just as much effort to stay on top of a contractor to do a job right as it takes to do the job yourself.
> 
> 
> Is there something you always wanted to learn how to do for yourself because you feel it's a waste to have to pay someone else?



A: Yes, I would love to learn how to fix a pc on my own. Computer repairers charge too much, and take too long!

Q: Are you living the life you imagined you would, or not yet, or just going with the flow?


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes, I would love to learn how to fix a pc on my own. Computer repairers charge too much, and take too long!
> 
> Q: Are you living the life you imagined you would, or not yet, or just going with the flow?



A: Honestly, at this point I thought I would be famous by now. 

Q: Can you drive a stick?


----------



## CastingPearls

No, and I should. That's one thing on my 'list'. I don't even pump my own gas. LOL

Q: You come back as an animal in your next life. What is it?


----------



## toni

CastingPearls said:


> No, and I should. That's one thing on my 'list'. I don't even pump my own gas. LOL
> 
> Q: You come back as an animal in your next life. What is it?



I want to be a pampered house cat

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> I want to be a pampered house cat
> 
> What is your favorite time of day?


In psych class I was unanimously voted a pampered housecat. LOL


----------



## MaxArden

After Midnight...

Who is your favorite author?


----------



## Nutty

A: Cervantes

Q: What is your favorite Disney animated movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: James and the Giant Peach, or Nightmare Before Christmas

Q: What was your favourite TV show growing up?


----------



## Aust99

A: Degrassi Jr High....... lols



Q: What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## spiritangel

A the usual create new stuffs, finish the bear I started yesterday and flocking the purple feathers with lime flourishes, possibly some chores and relaxation lol oh and girly stuffs like doing a yoghurt face mask (if I drove in this town would be easier to go do stuffs so its a quiet life for me atm)

Q: what is your favourite group activity?


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> A the usual create new stuffs, finish the bear I started yesterday and flocking the purple feathers with lime flourishes, possibly some chores and relaxation lol oh and girly stuffs like doing a yoghurt face mask (if I drove in this town would be easier to go do stuffs so its a quiet life for me atm)
> 
> Q: what is your favourite group activity?



Sex! No, just kidding, D&D.

How do babies scream so bloody LOUD? >.<


----------



## Tad

When you can only do three things with your time, you get good at them....and screaming is useful notification about needing to do or having done the other two  (or more likely we've evolved to be particularly sensitive to the notes/sounds of baby crying, as we are supposed to react to it)

For school or work, do you bring a lunch with you, or buy one?


----------



## msbard90

I like to bring one. Unless I'm planning on going to Nardelli's. :eat2: :smitten:
http://www.nardellis.com


Have you ever mooned anyone?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Yes! 

Q: Shoes, Barefeet, or Sandals in the summer? [if not applicable, shoes or boots]


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Sandals

What is one thing, that comforts you when you are feeling down?


----------



## Lamia

MzDeeZyre said:


> Sandals
> 
> What is one thing, that comforts you when you are feeling down?



Food of course

What was the best dream you ever had?


----------



## msbard90

Strange, but I was a sim. Best dream ever.

What was your favorite high school or college course, and why?


----------



## nitewriter

A: Art Drawing Class in College, love those elective courses! 3 lovely bbws in class last 2 classes were life drawing with an ssbbw model:wubu: One of the few courses I got an A in 

Q: Its Sunday Morning, do you have Buns, Danish, Scones, Bagels & Lox for Breakfast?:eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> A: Art Drawing Class in College, love those elective courses! 3 lovely bbws in class last 2 classes were life drawing with an ssbbw model:wubu: One of the few courses I got an A in
> 
> Q: Its Sunday Morning, do you have Buns, Danish, Scones, Bagels & Lox for Breakfast?:eat1:



A: I have chocolate croissants, because the bakery was out of all of the above 

Q: Would you or have you ever had the courage to confess your feelings to someone, even if you were not sure of the outcome?


----------



## Linda

A. Yes, and as hard as it is, without risk there is no victory.

Q. Are you a milk, coffee, tes, or OJ in the morning type person? Or something else?


----------



## spiritangel

Q. Are you a milk, coffee, tes, or OJ in the morning type person? Or something else? 

my favourite is Apple, rockmellon and pineapple juice

Q What makes you laugh?


----------



## KittyKitten

spiritangel said:


> Q What makes you laugh?



A. Watching old reruns of the Jeffersons and Sanford and Son.

Q. What's your favorite perfume/cologne/body spray?


----------



## Allie Cat

happyface83 said:


> Q. What's your favorite perfume/cologne/body spray?



A: It's a toss-up between Japanese Cherry Blossom and Black Amethyst. My girlfriend has gotten me hooked on Bath and Body Works XD

Q: What was your first car?


----------



## CastingPearls

Edit--screwed up the rotation


----------



## CastingPearls

A- First car--'78 powder blue Pontiac Catalina. We called it the tuna boat.

Q-If you could go back or move forward to another time in your life what would it be and why?


----------



## Gingembre

A - Hmmm....possibly i'd move back to when i was about 16 - now i know what i want to do career-wise (i think!), i'd have chosen different subjects, so I'd have been able to do a different degree. However, then I may not have had a gap year..and i'm really glad i did...and uni was a blast even if i didn't really like the course...not sure! On the other hand, sometimes I get tetchy that i'm gonna be alone forever (lol, i'm only 24!) and never get a job in the field i want, so perhaps i'd go forward 5 or so years to see how things are going!

Q - What's the best present you've ever received?


----------



## J_Underscore

A: The great n64 for xmas for me and my brother when we were around 10 & 12 lol

Q: If you could be invincible or invisible, which one would you choose?


----------



## Allie Cat

J_JP_M said:


> Q: If you could be invincible or invisible, which one would you choose?



A: Invincible, definitely. I like people to see me but I hate being afraid. 

Q: Are you where you thought you'd be ten years ago? (remember those questions in high school?)


----------



## Linda

A No. But along the way somewhere my dreams keep changing as I learn and grow.


Q Do you have any Sunday family traditions?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Yes, I always make a big breakfast on sunday mornings!

What is your favorite kind of soda?


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't often drink soda but when I do it's always fountain Pepsi or Dr. Pepper. Must be fountain with crushed ice. And I like to crunch on the ice.

Q: Are you a bathroom reader?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Are you a bathroom reader?



A: Very much so, as everyone I know can attest 

"You're STILL in there?"
"But I'm almost at the end of the chapter!"

Q: What's your favorite scent? Not necessarily of perfume or whatever, just in the world at large.


----------



## CastingPearls

A: That clean warm peppery smell right at the base of a man's neck.

Q: Laptop or PC?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

My favorite smell is the ocean.

Laptop


Where do you wish you were right now?


----------



## Allie Cat

MzDeeZyre said:


> Where do you wish you were right now?



A: Pittsburgh PA, Knoxville TN, or the west coast. Any one will do, they all have their draws 

Q: Do you like cats? Why?


----------



## CastingPearls

I love them because over years of living with them (and dogs) I've observed that they choose to love. I like their disciminating tastes. I like how most of them are the antithesis of 'needy' and yes, I love their facial expressions and refusal to hide their contempt .

A: Favorite color? And has it changed over the years?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> A: Favorite color? And has it changed over the years?



A: Currently, my favorite color is this:





Periwinkle, I think it's called.

It's gone between red, black, blue, and dark forest green throughout my life.

Q: Have you ever met someone you instantly hated?


----------



## nitewriter

A:  Ann Coulter

Q: Does your car make a statement about who you are or its just transportation?


----------



## Allie Cat

nitewriter said:


> Q: Does your car make a statement about who you are or its just transportation?



A: It definitely makes a statement, but I'm not sure if it's an accurate one. I drive a modded 1995 Mustang. 

Q: What was your first computer?


----------



## nitewriter

A: A new 1984 AT&T Computer with a 10 meg hardrive,Floppy disc and 10 inch monitor.14.4 modem lightning speed to the internet! Whohoooo

Q: given a choice would you vacation at the Mountains or the Shore?


----------



## CastingPearls

I live in the mountains. I loathe the shore but I would love to travel to exotic isles.

Q. Ever go to a movie alone? Enjoy it?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I live in the mountains. I loathe the shore but I would love to travel to exotic isles.
> 
> Q. Ever go to a movie alone? Enjoy it?



A: Yes I have, and it is ok. But I much prefer company at the movies.

Q: Have you ever had to cut someone out of your life, and if so, have you ever regretted it?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yep - when you travel on business, sometimes you have to do things alone, so I wouldn't say I enjoyed going alone, insofar as I would rather go to the movies with a friend, but I still enjoyed the movie

Q: Can you really be a vegetarian if you drink milk, eat cheese and wear leather?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> I live in the mountains. I loathe the shore but I would love to travel to exotic isles.
> 
> Q. Ever go to a movie alone? Enjoy it?



Answer: I believe so. I think they call that the "poseur" level of vegetetarianism.

Question: Which is scarier: an axe-murderer or discovering the meaning (or lack of meaning) of life?


----------



## Linda

A. Axe Murderer... I already know the meaning of life 

By the way....Good to see you Eric. Ill be thinking about you tomorrow when you are having your surgery.


Q. Are you afraid of death?


----------



## CastingPearls

Nope. I've been face to face with it so many times. I don't even fear pain. Been there. Done that. Bought the snowglobe.

Another year older but maybe not much wiser--any advice?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Nope. I've been face to face with it so many times. I don't even fear pain. Been there. Done that. Bought the snowglobe.
> 
> Another year older but maybe not much wiser--any advice?



Answer: As Warren Zevon said, "Enjoy Every Sandwich."

Question: Where do you think you would be without Dims in your life?


----------



## spiritangel

Question: Where do you think you would be without Dims in your life?

totally unaware and uneducated about just how amazing we all are (I mean I know I am wonderful but yeah) and a lot more bored, this place is a treasure trove of information

Q: What is your favourite thing to do to veg out?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> Question: Where do you think you would be without Dims in your life?
> 
> totally unaware and uneducated about just how amazing we all are (I mean I know I am wonderful but yeah) and a lot more bored, this place is a treasure trove of information
> 
> Q: What is your favourite thing to do to veg out?



I like sitting on the porch. Smoking a cigar. Sneaking a mint julep here and there.


Do you follow anyone else's blog?


----------



## Aust99

Yes.... I follow about three fat' fashion (fatshion) blogs. 





Favourite film recently?


----------



## Slamaga

Hard to tell... Usually I like all the movies, each for something different. I'm really not able to say that a movie was really bad until IT IS A CATASTROPHY.
If I had to choose one movie, I would say Inglorious Bastards.

Do you like to travel? Did you travel in the past and where?


----------



## Allie Cat

Slamaga said:


> Do you like to travel? Did you travel in the past and where?



A: I love to travel! I've been to the Yucatan Peninsula, the US Virgin Islands, and Italy, and hope to travel to the British Isles some day.

Q: Do you like cheesy 'Mystery Science Theater 3000'-style movies?


----------



## msbard90

I don't care for movies in general. **GASP!!!**

Who is your favorite relative?


----------



## spiritangel

Who is your favorite relative?

my two nieces (I dont have a favourite)

What book or movie has most changed the way you view the world?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> What book or movie has most changed the way you view the world?



A: A fairly cheesy and pedantic science fiction novel called, IIRC, "Rites of Passage." I just happened to read it at the right time for it's long discussion/exposition of how different personality types match different tasks, and we are not always best suited to what we think we want to do, to really sink in, and help me sort through some real life confusion.

Q: Do you/would you ever use public transit when you don't _have _to?


----------



## Aust99

I spent alot of years on public transport... so, I would say no... If I don't _have_ to use it, I wont. 


Fav T.V genre?


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> I spent alot of years on public transport... so, I would say no... If I don't _have_ to use it, I wont.
> 
> 
> Fav T.V genre?


A. Ued to be sci-fi but now it's more of a combo between reruns, cartoons, and news channels.

Q: Any concrete plans for summer travel?


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> A. Ued to be sci-fi but now it's more of a combo between reruns, cartoons, and news channels.
> 
> Q: Any concrete plans for summer travel?



A: Yes  Going to Sheboygan, WI July 9-11; Seattle July 21-27; Santa Claus, IN Labor Day weekend; Chicago September 23-25; and back to Seattle October 8-12.  

Q: What cartoon character would you be?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Any concrete plans for summer travel?



a: Nope as I'm getting my travel over with right now! Am currently typing from Niagara Falls, ON and heading back into the US tomorrow. 

Micara was too fast for me! LOL

a to hers: Cartoon character: The cat that Pepe Le Peu always chases around. I've always thought she was adorable.

q: When was the last time you were completely surprised in a good way?


----------



## Tad

DameQ said:


> q: When was the last time you were completely surprised in a good way?



A: hmmm, I don't get surprised all that often these days....but a year or two or go I unexpectedly got a bonus at work for stuff I'd done on one project, something I totally was not expecting.

Q: Would you rather dunk your cookies (in milk, tea, whatever), or eat them all crunchy?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: hmmm, I don't get surprised all that often these days....but a year or two or go I unexpectedly got a bonus at work for stuff I'd done on one project, something I totally was not expecting.
> 
> Q: Would you rather dunk your cookies (in milk, tea, whatever), or eat them all crunchy?


It depends on the cookie. When I do dunk, it's always in iced tea, as I loathe milk. Some cookies, like those awesome amaretto ones that come two to a twist in those fabulous orange tins, need no dunking.

Q: Ice skating or rollerskating--ever master either one?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Ice skating or rollerskating--ever master either one?



A: Ice skating I've done since I was too young to remember....what happens when you grow up in a small town in Canada! In my teens I went to roller rinks a few times, but can't say I ever mastered that type of roller-skate. Have not tried roller blades.....they look fun, but the thought of dealing with hills in them kind of scares me.

Q: Complete the sentence: Jewelry on guys is........


----------



## stldpn

Tad said:


> A: Ice skating I've done since I was too young to remember....what happens when you grow up in a small town in Canada! In my teens I went to roller rinks a few times, but can't say I ever mastered that type of roller-skate. Have not tried roller blades.....they look fun, but the thought of dealing with hills in them kind of scares me.
> 
> Q: Complete the sentence: Jewelry on guys is........



subject to taste.

How many personal calls do you make in an average day? Who do you call?


----------



## LisaInNC

stldpn said:


> How many personal calls do you make in an average day? Who do you call?



A. 1000...all of them to you

Q. If walmart is lowering prices everyday, why isnt anything free yet?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Because otherwise we'd be left with Kmarts. Which would lead to the end of the world.

Q: What was the name and species of the very first pet you owned [including childhood pets.]


----------



## Slamaga

Her name was Daisy and she was a Daubberman dog.

What is your favorite hobby(ies)?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Because otherwise we'd be left with Kmarts. Which would lead to the end of the world.
> 
> Q: What was the name and species of the very first pet you owned [including childhood pets.]


Tootsie, a black and white terrier mix

Q: Last animal (not counting bacteria) on earth will purportedly be a cockroach. What do you think it will be?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Tootsie, a black and white terrier mix
> 
> Q: Last animal (not counting bacteria) on earth will purportedly be a cockroach. What do you think it will be?



No-see-ums aka biting gnats.

Would you consider yourself a hirsute person? (no judgment, I'm furry, but I'm blond too and it's harder to tell)


----------



## CastingPearls

I have nearly zero body hair. What I have is pale blonde. Weird since I'm a natural brunette but was born strawberry blonde.

Q: Is there any such thing as objective journalism anymore?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Is there any such thing as objective journalism anymore?



A: I believe so, but many people will not recognize it due to reality's liberal bias 

Q: Do you pay attention to celebrities?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes because some of their magazines make great litterbox and birdcage liners and emergency tp.

Q: What part of ageing, if anything, do you fear most?


----------



## stldpn

Divals said:


> A: I believe so, but many people will not recognize it due to reality's liberal bias
> 
> Q: Do you pay attention to celebrities?



I try not to. But, it's really quite difficult not to be assaulted by their love lives in the checkout line.

Do you still own any of your childhood toys, books, etc?


----------



## spiritangel

Do you still own any of your childhood toys, books, etc?

no my mother gave them all away when I was on the cusp of becomming a teenager it traumatised me so that is probably why I make bears

Q: What was your favourite childhood toy?


----------



## CastingPearls

A teddy bear and dollbaby that had interchangable clothes my grandmother handmade.

Q: What part of ageing, if anything, do you fear most?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Alzheimer's..... I have had numerous adult relatives suffer from this, and I really worry about getting it. I don't think I would want to be around, if I wasn't coherent.


What is your favorite TV show at the moment?


----------



## Slamaga

A : Myth Buster

Q : Where do you like to eat?


----------



## KittyKitten

Slamaga said:


> A : Myth Buster
> 
> Q : Where do you like to eat?



Golden Corral

Q. How many alteregos do you have?


----------



## CastingPearls

My life is like a freakin cyclone. One ego is enough for me.

Q: Favorite late night TV show?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Robot Chicken

Q: Can you be a true FA if you also find thin women attractive (i.e., in addition to BBWs)?


----------



## msbard90

Of course. Since when was life black and white?

Besides for work/school, how often do you correspond with others via email?


----------



## Tad

msbard90 said:


> Besides for work/school, how often do you correspond with others via email?



A: Most days--sometimes not, but some days might be a couple of dozen messages. A group of my long time friends and I have a mailing list to make it easier and quicker to stay in touch, and some days it gets hopping.

Q: Was there a toy that you _really _wanted as a kid, that you never got? What was it?


----------



## CastingPearls

I wanted a Barbie dreamhouse. My folks never had the money. To this day I would love a lavishly decorated dollhouse.

Q: Ever been in a serious car accident?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Ever been in a serious car accident?



A: A moderately serious one...totaled a rental car, broke my collar bone, probably had a minor concussion from bouncing my head off the steering wheel. I had made it through four hours of that bloody blizzard, it was just when I was minutes from being there that I relaxed....

Q(s): Do you like to dance? Are you any good at it?


----------



## balletguy

Q(s): Do you like to dance? Are you any good at it?

Yes and I would like to think so.

Q. Baseball or football


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Football!!!


Dog or cat person? or both?


----------



## gobettiepurple

*A: I am definitely a Dog person! althought I have a cat too, so maybe i am both? lol Animals in general are awesome, as long as they are house broken!

Q: If you had one thing to do over in your life, what would it be and why?*


----------



## balletguy

a. cat they are free thinkers 

and i would choose to pay more attention in college

q. what is your favorite seafood


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I love Seafood!! I think Slipper Lobster, would have to be my favorite though. 

Do you have any secret fetishes?


----------



## balletguy

All of my fetishes are very public...to most on line but secret to some of my friends

Q. What is your favorite season


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Fall


Are you an outdoorsy type of person? (ie: Camping, Fishing, etc.)


----------



## balletguy

Are you an outdoorsy type of person? (ie: Camping, Fishing, etc.) 

a. yes big time. I love to fish 

q. do u have any seceret fetishes


----------



## msbard90

It wouldn't be a secret if I told you, now would it?

What was the first concert you have ever been to?


----------



## balletguy

first concert was......the dead when i was about 12 


Q. Beef or chicken


----------



## msbard90

Beef. All the way.

Do you use a bath towel or a bath robe after bathing?


----------



## balletguy

Do you use a bath towel or a bath robe after bathing?

Towel

Q. If you could change your sex for 1 day would u do it


----------



## CastingPearls

Nope. Very happy being a very girly girl


Q: Do you prefer to read the book or see the film?


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> Nope. Very happy being a very girly girl
> 
> 
> Q: Do you prefer to read the book or see the film?



book

What is your favorite band


----------



## stldpn

Live

Do you collect anything?


----------



## CastingPearls

Martini glasses

Q: Most profound book you ever read?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

She's Come Undone - Wally Lamb (it resembled my life in so many ways)

Favorite Vacation Spot?


----------



## stldpn

MzDeeZyre said:


> She's Come Undone - Wally Lamb (it resembled my life in so many ways)
> 
> Favorite Vacation Spot?



My living room couch. Seriously, I never feel like I'm resting if I have to get in a car or on a plane. Sanibel Island is nice but it makes me feel guilty to sleep while I'm there.

Do you develope unreasonably sentimental attachments to things? (for example I still have a boom box that I recieved for my birthday circa 1985 because it still works I just can't let it go)


----------



## Tad

stldpn said:


> Do you develope unreasonably sentimental attachments to things? (for example I still have a boom box that I recieved for my birthday circa 1985 because it still works I just can't let it go)



It works, why would you get rid of it?

A: Yes, I've been known to cry on the last drive with a car that I'm selling. Maybe I shouldn't give them names.... And it is not just cars, by any means. Despite this sentimentality, I'm pretty good at getting rid of things when it is their time.

Q: Favorite card game?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Euchre....although I rarely get to play!


Favorite feature on the opposite, or same sex?


----------



## stldpn

MzDeeZyre said:


> Euchre....although I rarely get to play!
> 
> 
> Favorite feature on the opposite, or same sex?



Shoulders and neck area. Can't begin to explain why..

Are you a good pool player?


----------



## CastingPearls

Terrible but I'm an awesome cheerleader for whoever's playing.

Q: Where do you expect to be in the next 5 years?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Not at all!


Hopefully in 5 years..... I will no longer be single!! 




Internet Dating..... Yay or Nay?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Terrible but I'm an awesome cheerleader for whoever's playing.
> 
> Q: Where do you expect to be in the next 5 years?





MzDeeZyre said:


> Not at all!
> 
> 
> Hopefully in 5 years..... I will no longer be single!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet Dating..... Yay or Nay?



Hopefully working somewhere within my chosen field. Sleeping in on saturday mornings with a wife and toddler maybe.

Internet dating... it hasn't been all bad for me. but meeting people irl is easier in some ways.

Ever built a fire?


----------



## Micara

stldpn said:


> Ever built a fire?



A: No, but I've set things on fire accidentally... like dinner, for instance...

Q: Who has the sexiest accents?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I'd have to say I am partial to East Coast and Southern accents!


Do you watch the News at night?


----------



## msbard90

Yes, and I always read up on the news online.


What is your least favorite color?


----------



## spiritangel

What is your least favorite color? 

kaki green (think my spellingis off though)


What is your favourite day of the year?


----------



## Slamaga

A : The last day of my terms!!!

Q : What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Butter tarts

Q: Is it hypocritical for an FA to want to lose weight personally but love SSBBW/SSBHM?


----------



## Aust99

No.. each to their own...

Q: What would you choose to eat at a Chinese restaurant?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: The Buffet, of course! [But if no buffet available, and if not limited to one particular item, Crab Ragoon, Egg Rolls, Teriyaki Chicken on a stick, Lobster Rolls, and most definitely GENERAL TAO'S CHICKEN!...]

Q: What Generation Media do you love the best? [Media = Music/Movies/Entertainment in General]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Each generation has some really good stuff to offer and limiting myself seems foolish/stinted....so I don't 

Q. What's your fave movie of all time and why?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Each generation has some really good stuff to offer and limiting myself seems foolish/stinted....so I don't
> 
> Q. What's your fave movie of all time and why?



A. I can't recall a recent one that really grabbed me, but my first favorite was Billy Jack. It's the first one that ever drew me in.

Q: Is there a song that can genuinely make you cry?


----------



## msbard90

Yes- Iris by GooGoo Dolls and Across the Universe by the Beatles are 2 songs that always tear me up for some reason...

Do you tend to keep junk mail laying around, or do you immediately throw it away?


----------



## Micara

I accumulate quite a bit of it in my car before I finally break down and throw it away!

Favorite cologne / perfume?


----------



## willowmoon

A: I immediately toss that junk mail out, hate the idea of too much clutter.

Q: What percentage of Heidi Montag is real anymore?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> I accumulate quite a bit of it in my car before I finally break down and throw it away!
> 
> Favorite cologne / perfume?



Drakkar... don't judge me.



I'm guessing that if montag could have her internal organs plasticized she would.

When's the last time you emptied your pc's trash bin?


----------



## Micara

I empty it daily and delete all my browsing history and temporary internet files. I'm paranoid.



Favorite summer drink?


----------



## CastingPearls

frozen margaritas extra salt

favorite comedian?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> frozen margaritas extra salt
> 
> favorite comedian?



Kinnison 

How many personal pictures would you estimate you have on your pc?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Over 1000

Have you ever won anything?


----------



## Slamaga

Yes, sport's medals, school's prizes, participation prizes.
Somehow, I'm lucky 

Do you often go to bed lately?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Well, I go to bed every night, so I suppose I have been to bed lately!  Perhaps you meant go to bed late (I see you are from Sherbrooke, so 50-50 chance that English is not the language you are most comfortable with), in which case the answer is no - I am boring and wake up early, so I am usually in bed by 10.

Q: Give a guess as to what percentage of BBWs prefer average/slim men to BHM. Do you think this would be any different than "average" size women? (i.e., do you think a BBW is more likely to prefer a BHM than her "average" size sister?)


----------



## balletguy

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Well, I go to bed every night, so I suppose I have been to bed lately!  Perhaps you meant go to bed late (I see you are from Sherbrooke, so 50-50 chance that English is not the language you are most comfortable with), in which case the answer is no - I am boring and wake up early, so I am usually in bed by 10.
> 
> Q: Give a guess as to what percentage of BBWs prefer average/slim men to BHM. Do you think this would be any different than "average" size women? (i.e., do you think a BBW is more likely to prefer a BHM than her "average" size sister?)



A. Maybe 20% prefer slim men? (sad becasue I am pretty slim)

Q. What are you doing this weekend


----------



## Linda

A. Breakfast with a friend and then a birthday party tomorrow. 


Q. Bath's or showers?


----------



## Tad

Linda said:


> Q. Bath's or showers?



A: Showers almost all of the time. Then again, our tub is too small to really relax in, if it were bigger maybe I'd take more baths?


Q: How old is your computer?


----------



## balletguy

My computer is about 3 years old

Q. What is the weather forcast for this weekend for where you live


----------



## stldpn

balletguy said:


> My computer is about 3 years old
> 
> Q. What is the weather forcast for this weekend for where you live



rain rain and enough humidity that you'll still be soaked by the 90 degree temps

do you have a job that keeps you on your feet all day?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

stldpn said:


> do you have a job that keeps you on your feet all day?



No... I stand maybe 3 hours out of the day. 



What are you watching on TV right now?


----------



## stldpn

MzDeeZyre said:


> No... I stand maybe 3 hours out of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you watching on TV right now?



Not watching tv... when I watch it's almost always the news.


----------



## CastingPearls

QUESTION STLDPN!!! Don't drop the thread--it's too much fun!


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> QUESTION STLDPN!!! Don't drop the thread--it's too much fun!



sorry things on my mind tonight... 

Do you vlog?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> sorry things on my mind tonight...
> 
> Do you vlog?



A: No, considering I had to google what a vlog is lol 

Q: Do you like to have brekkie in bed, or do the crumbs between the sheets bug you?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sunday is always lazy breakfast in bed otherwise I'm guilty of sometimes not eating til 2pm because I'm so distracted.

Longest you went without sleep?


----------



## spiritangel

Longest you went without sleep? 

3 days, but I was young and foolish


Favourite pasta dish?


----------



## CastingPearls

my own penne a la vodka with shrimp

Q: Favorite summer indulgence?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> my own penne a la vodka with shrimp
> 
> Q: Favorite summer indulgence?



fresh strawberry preserve...

How heavy is your purse/briefcase?


----------



## spiritangel

stldpn said:


> fresh strawberry preserve...
> 
> How heavy is your purse/briefcase?



depends on the day ie if I am carrying a water bottle and such about a kilo


What is the best thing you can cook?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm a really good cook (toot toot)...hard to tell...the aforementioned penne a la vodka, green beans balsamica, city ham, any kind of scampi, eggplant parm, paella, creme brulee.....

Q: worst bad habit you care to divulge?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> I'm a really good cook (toot toot)...hard to tell...the aforementioned penne a la vodka, green beans balsamica, city ham, any kind of scampi, eggplant parm, paella, creme brulee.....
> 
> Q: worst bad habit you care to divulge?



I pick my feet.

When was your last haircut?


----------



## Allie Cat

stldpn said:


> I pick my feet.
> 
> When was your last haircut?



October  It's getting to be about time for another one...

When do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm a night owl...2 or 3am.

Q: scariest stupid kid experience?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> I'm a night owl...2 or 3am.
> 
> Q: scariest stupid kid experience?



the kids generally don't scare me... those I watch for. But, about six months ago I hit an old guy on a bicycle who had run a stop sign. THAT was scary.

Does worry ever keep you up all night?


----------



## CastingPearls

Worry...not exactly...Thinking-chronically. I remember even at 7 wondering if I would exist after I died. 

Q; Ever pull a successful prank?


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> Q; Ever pull a successful prank?



I don't know if this counts but when my sister and I were out partying one night we got a little drunk and went to a diner for some grub. When the onion rings came, I told my sister to take a bite out of the onion ring and then pull the onion out of the breading--which she did...and then I told her to put the breading ring to her mouth and blow air through it--which she also did. The hot air going through the onion ring breading left a burn mark on her cheek. At the time it was hilarious. She hates when I tell the story of how she burned her own cheek by blowing hot air through an onion ring.

Q: what's the one thing on your bucket list that you are determined to do before you die?


----------



## CastingPearls

I've always wanted a tasteful nude done but have been reluctant because (a) I prefer to know and trust the artist and (b) lack the funds unless I want to pose for a class. Recently an art professor neighbor whose work I really admire told me during a chat that he's 'done' women larger than me and he'd be game. I've known this guy for years and know he has no ulterior motives plus his wife and I are friends and she'll be around so I think this is going to become a reality sooner than I expected.

Q: Favorite snack?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Ice Cream

Favorite Fast Food?


----------



## spiritangel

Favorite Fast Food?


ummmmm I love soo many but honestly Sushi, or IKU this omg yummmiest macribiotic stuff (sounds too healthy I know but they have the best brown rice balls)


oops almost forgot a question

favourite snack?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Favorite Fast Food?
> 
> 
> ummmmm I love soo many but honestly Sushi, or IKU this omg yummmiest macribiotic stuff (sounds too healthy I know but they have the best brown rice balls)
> 
> 
> oops almost forgot a question
> 
> favourite snack?



A: Vita Wheats, with butter and vegemite worms (Aussies will get it) 

Q: What is your favourite food smell?


----------



## balletguy

Q: What is your favourite food smell?
Fresh crabs


q. did u do anything fun last night


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Unfortunately not - got stuck late at work (I would rather lose a Friday night than have to work over the weekend)

Q: Do feeders all secretly want to control their women/men?


----------



## isamarie69

A. I don't think its a secret. 

Q. Whats the ratio between male and female feedies?


----------



## balletguy

80% M 20% F

Q. Did you have a good breakfast


----------



## CastingPearls

Haven't eaten yet. 

Q: Length of your oldest existing friendship (outside of relatives)


----------



## Linda

A. 19 years


Q. When you call a friend and they dont answer do you always leave a voice message ?


----------



## CastingPearls

Depends. If I know they screen their calls I probably will leave a message. If they don't, I might try to track them down on their cell or in work depending on the importance of my call. If it's just to chew the fat  I don't leave messages--I'll try again later.

Dream vehicle?


----------



## ClockworkOrange

That's easy, a Delorean Back to the Future style!

Favorite Halloween costume as a kid?


----------



## Weirdo890

ClockworkOrange said:


> That's easy, a Delorean Back to the Future style!
> 
> Favorite Halloween costume as a kid?



Answer: I was the Genie from _Aladdin_ when I was about 4 or 5. Sorry, I don't have any pictures from that time.

Question: Who is the person you turn to when you need somebody to lean on?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is the person you turn to when you need somebody to lean on?



A: Usually my best friend Mandy. She gives the best advice and always makes me feel better. :happy: She's very wise. And she's known me since I was 6, so she knows me better than almost anyone.

Q: What's something nice that someone did for you recently?


----------



## spiritangel

Q: What's something nice that someone did for you recently?

my sister and nieces bought me a lindt easter egg with itty bitty ones just after easter yumm

Do you do random acts of kindness?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Q: What's something nice that someone did for you recently?
> 
> my sister and nieces bought me a lindt easter egg with itty bitty ones just after easter yumm
> 
> Do you do random acts of kindness?



A: Yes. I love the buzz I get out of it, and seeing a smile on someones face.

Q: How far would you travel for love?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes. I love the buzz I get out of it, and seeing a smile on someones face.
> 
> Q: How far would you travel for love?




If it was twin flame love the end of the universe and back again (I am a romantic what can I say)

Q Most romantic thing anyone has ever done for you?


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> Q Most romantic thing anyone has ever done for you?



He sent me on a scavenger hunt. I received a note that said "go here and ask for so and so". It was a flower shop where I received flowers and a note for the next place. The next one was candy/pastry shop where I received a "death by chocolate" cake and a note telling me to go to a movie theater--where I received tickets and was asked to go and watch the movie. When the lights went down he came in the theater and sat by me--armed with soda and popcorn. He smiled and said "I thought doing it this way would be easier than asking you out on a date". I beamed like the Cheshire cat from Alice in Wonderland. 

Q. What is the funniest thing you've ever seen?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> If it was twin flame love the end of the universe and back again (I am a romantic what can I say)
> 
> Q Most romantic thing anyone has ever done for you?



I honestly, I haven't had a moment where someone has done something incredibly romantic for me. Lovers have done kind things, sweet things, but nothing that was more arduous than fixing me a meal while I was sick. Is that sad?

Do you live in the moment or wonder what comes next?


----------



## Lovelyone

stldpn said:


> Do you live in the moment or wonder what comes next?



I live in the moment when it happens and then wonder what comes next.

Q. What's the funniest thing you've ever seen?


----------



## msbard90

Lovelyone said:


> I live in the moment when it happens and then wonder what comes next.
> 
> Q. What's the funniest thing you've ever seen?



I'm not sure if its the funniest thing I have ever seen, but I do remember being in drivers ed back in high school. Our teacher used to sit on our desks, sometimes prop a leg up on a chair, and balance with his other foot. Well one day he was balancing on one foot, and his other leg was on the chair, right in front of me. He had a hole in his pants and aparently wasn't wearing underwear, so I saw it all. Mind you, he was a senior citizen. Its hard not to laugh at 16.

What's the best corny joke you ever heard?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

msbard90 said:


> I'm not sure if its the funniest thing I have ever seen, but I do remember being in drivers ed back in high school. Our teacher used to sit on our desks, sometimes prop a leg up on a chair, and balance with his other foot. Well one day he was balancing on one foot, and his other leg was on the chair, right in front of me. He had a hole in his pants and aparently wasn't wearing underwear, so I saw it all. Mind you, he was a senior citizen. Its hard not to laugh at 16.
> 
> What's the best corny joke you ever heard?



Two guys walk into a bar....you'd have thought the 2nd one would have seen it....

Do you have a garden?


----------



## Slamaga

Yes I do and it is really little but nice though.

Q : Do you like alcohol and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

I like alcohol. It's an indulgence that in moderation helps me relax. I like the taste of wine and the numb upper lip from a martini that's made perfectly. 

Q:Still watch cartoons?


----------



## Slamaga

Yes I do! I prefer cartoons than the news 

Q : Do you feel geek sometimes and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: We probably all do, and I am not an exception. I suppose reading history/non-fiction books can make me feel that way.

Q: If you could magically be transformed from BHM/BBW to "average" size, would you? why/why not?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: We probably all do, and I am not an exception. I suppose reading history/non-fiction books can make me feel that way.
> 
> Q: If you could magically be transformed from BHM/BBW to "average" size, would you? why/why not?



mayby if it was a spell that only lasted a set time but otherwise no way, I cant imagine dressing like the rest of the world ect, I like who I am, and am happy within myself funny was thinking about this on the weekend and I have never really wished to be a skinny minni, just healthier, I have been in the same size bracket for almost 10years I dont see that changing in a hurry and thats ok with me 

Q If you could preform one magic spell what would it be and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

To become financially independant because I'm at my best when I feel safe and finances is an area that's not my strongest.

Q: It's raining. Do you like it? Enjoy it? Ever look forward to it?


----------



## msbard90

I'm not a fan of rain in general. Only when it breaks up a heat wave do I really welcome the rain.

What is the most you would ever spend on a single article of clothing?


----------



## balletguy

Good question....Maybe a really good suit ?? good question

What is your favorite kind of lolypop


----------



## CastingPearls

it's a toss-up btw Charms blo-pops and Tootsie Pops--I like an extra something inside. Bonus. I'm seriously reward driven. LOL

What color is the car/truck of your dreams?


----------



## msbard90

CastingPearls said:


> it's a toss-up btw Charms blo-pops and Tootsie Pops--I like an extra something inside. Bonus. I'm seriously reward driven. LOL
> 
> What color is the car/truck of your dreams?



Hot pink. LOL!




........seriously.


----------



## CastingPearls

msbard90 said:


> Hot pink. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........seriously.


OMG me too, but my next car will be a red convertible becase priorities are in order. LOL

WHERE'S YOUR QUESTION MSBARD???


----------



## msbard90

ahhh I tend to forget that part of the deal..... :doh:

What was your favorite childhood toy and do you still have it? If not, what happened to it?


----------



## balletguy

Favorite Childhood toy....I guess my machbox cars...no I dont have them anymore


Are u a morning person


----------



## CastingPearls

I am SUCH a sloth when it comes to waking up. If I could sleep til noon and not feel incredibly guilty or that I missed an entire day, I'd do it which is impossible because I go to bed VERY late. 

Q: What animal best describes your own personality and WHY?


----------



## msbard90

I would have to say a cute chubby puppy. Because they are so innocent and cuddly, like me .

Do you tend to dream in color or black and white?


----------



## Nutty

A: I dream in color

Q: What is the best month and why?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I always dream in color, and I alway remember my dreams. They are very vivid. Scary real most of the time.


I think the best month is October. I love Fall and all of the gorgeous colors!!


Have you ever loved someone, but knew that it could never go anywhere??


----------



## msbard90

I have liked and crushed on people but knew it could never go anywhere. All the time. Loved? Not so much.

Have you ever had a major surgery? What for?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Several....

I've had 2 C-Sections, Gallbladder taken out, and 3 reconstructive surgeries on my arm. The last one being this last Feb.


Do you have any pets?


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Several....
> 
> I've had 2 C-Sections, Gallbladder taken out, and 3 reconstructive surgeries on my arm. The last one being this last Feb.
> 
> 
> Do you have any pets?



yes


PUGGLES

Q: What kind of dog would you be?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I would be an English Bulldog.

fat, loyal, stubborn and so damn cuddly!!

Favorite Song at the moment??


----------



## balletguy

Toes-Zach Brown Band

Favorite type of music


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> I would be an English Bulldog.
> 
> fat, loyal, stubborn and so damn cuddly!!
> 
> Favorite Song at the moment??


 
lol english bulldogs, puggles, and basset hounds are hilarious!

A: ELECTRONICA (@ BAllet)

Q: Which celebrity should really NOT be a celebrity?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I don't just have one type. I really enjoy all types of music.


Heidi Montag.....ewww



Do you collect anything?


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> I don't just have one type. I really enjoy all types of music.
> 
> 
> Do you collect anything?



yes...........They are delicous :eat2:........ 

View attachment UmpaLumpa.jpg


----------



## balletguy

clothes

Q. What is your favorite item of clothing


----------



## stldpn

MzDeeZyre said:


> I don't just have one type. I really enjoy all types of music.
> 
> 
> Do you collect anything?



Ticket stubs actually. I have like a 5 gallon jar full of the stubs from every concert, movie, sporting event and play I've been to in the last 15 years. I've had it so long I'm afraid to throw it out now. 



> Q. What is your favorite item of clothing



Handkerchiefs actually. I sort of have a collection of ties and hankies going.

Are you a wine drinker?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Boy Cut Panties......They are love!!


I've only ever had wine once, and the type I had I didn't care for.


What is one trait that you love about yourself?


----------



## msbard90

That I'm friendly.

Do you consider yourself an expert at anything? What would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Flirting, reading body language, encouraging and advising my friends, and applying makeup.

Q: Most hated chore?

AND FOR THE RECORD: I am getting an English Bulldog. I'm naming her Clementine.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> AND FOR THE RECORD: I am getting an English Bulldog. I'm naming her Clementine.



(Sorry for off topic)

Pearl! Bulldogs are notorious baby snatchers! 

View attachment ebbaby.jpg


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Flirting, reading body language, encouraging and advising my friends, and applying makeup.
> 
> Q: Most hated chore?
> 
> AND FOR THE RECORD: I am getting an English Bulldog. I'm naming her Clementine.



laundry

Does a dirty house bother you? Is there something in your house you feel compelled to keep clean over all else?(ex floor, family photos etc)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I will attest to this.... they are extremly lovey and will take care or attempt to take care of anything!! Even the males. My old man is extremly lovey and is the biggest baby EVER!!

Most Hated Chore:

Dishes.... thats why I have a dishwasher!!



I hate a dirty house, and I am constanly cleaning up something. The things that are always, always clean the stove, my floors and the Bathrooms. Nothing is more disgusting than a dirty bathroom.

Amount of money currently in your wallet?


----------



## Tad

stldpn said:


> Does a dirty house bother you? Is there something in your house you feel compelled to keep clean over all else?(ex floor, family photos etc)



A: Kitchen sink.

ETA: ....cross-posted with MzDeeZyre....so to answer her's: about ten bucks (maybe 12-13 with change)

Q: Have you ever bought a piece of clothing that was too small, hoping that you'd lose weight and then be able to wear it? (ETA: or, this being Dimensions, I suppose that you'd gain weight and then be able to wear it  )


----------



## spiritangel

Q: Have you ever bought a piece of clothing that was too small, hoping that you'd lose weight and then be able to wear it? (ETA: or, this being Dimensions, I suppose that you'd gain weight and then be able to wear it )

yes but diddnt know it would be to small and currently fit into said things but want to wait ti wear themm out till I have a wee bit more room in them and they are comfy lol


current amount of money in my wallet about $1.50 pay day thursday woo hoo

DO you ever walk around your place naked?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I walk around naked as often as possible. 


How many megapixels is your digital camera?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> I walk around naked as often as possible.
> 
> 
> How many megapixels is your digital camera?




4 but my exes is 7 and long story short is now mine just need to get it back off my cousin


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> I walk around naked as often as possible.
> 
> 
> How many megapixels is your digital camera?




4 but my exes is 7 and long story short is now mine just need to get it back off my cousin


What do you sleep in?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Birthday Suit! 


What was your natural hair color as a child?


----------



## Nutty

Brown!

Q: 1+1=?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Uhhhh....2??


Favorite Movie??


----------



## Micara

A: The Shawshank Redemption

Q: What's a word you've never said aloud?


----------



## Nutty

CHEDDAR OCTOPUS

Q: What is 1 x 1?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Micara said:


> A: The Shawshank Redemption



This is also my fave!! 


1x1 = 1


Favorite Cartoon Character?


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> This is also my fave!!
> 
> 
> 1x1 = 1
> 
> 
> Favorite Cartoon Character?



A: Goofy!

Q: What color is a firetruck?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Depends on where you're located....here they are Red. But at my dad's they are Yellowish/Green.

Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Depends on where you're located....here they are Red. But at my dad's they are Yellowish/Green.
> 
> Boxers or Briefs?



A: Hands down boxers!

Q: What is the most annoying animal on earth? (excluding Tom Green)


----------



## Slamaga

red... but it can be black in time of strike for the firemen

Q : Did you ever receive a present from an anonym person?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Nutty said:


> Q: What is the most annoying animal on earth? (excluding Tom Green)



ATM.....Owls!



Slamaga said:


> Q : Did you ever receive a present from an anonym person?



Yes when I was a webmodel.



What annoys you the most??


----------



## Lovelyone

MzDeeZyre said:


> What annoys you the most??



Bigotry in any way shape or form

Q. Who has been the most influential person in your life?


----------



## Captain Save

Winston Smith - 1984

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

My grandmother. She was AMAZING. Not a day goes by that I don't think about her.

I wish I knew....

Do you play Video Games?


----------



## msbard90

Yes, quite often. I keep my Nintendo DS in my purse at all times.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I am a Corporate Trainer. I am also a freelance MUA.


What is your dream job?


----------



## msbard90

To make a lot of money by doing absolutely nothing.

Did/do you have a nickname and what is it?


----------



## Slamaga

A : Wax

Q : What is your goal for this year?


----------



## spiritangel

Q : What is your goal for this year?

to find a balance between my spiritual, creative, chore and other such selves and to actually submitt and finish my assignments for my freelance journalism course


Q What is one thing you have always wanted to do but never let yourself?


----------



## msbard90

I've always wanted to take a flight somewhere. I'm deathly afraid of planes, boats, cars (I've gotten better lately though...) etc.

Do you leave your windows open or do you use blinds/window shades?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I have Blinds and curtains.


What is the best thing that has ever happened to you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Being adopted by loving parents who raised me to be a good person.

Q: Is it possible for an SSBHM/SSBBW to be too fat?


----------



## msbard90

No. People are pushing new weight limits all the time. Maybe they are "too fat" to be mobile or active and there could be health issues.

Beer, wine, or hard liquor?


----------



## spiritangel

msbard90 said:


> No. People are pushing new weight limits all the time. Maybe they are "too fat" to be mobile or active and there could be health issues.
> 
> Beer, wine, or hard liquor?




the occassional beer, but yep definately more the hard stuff for me (when I drink) and never wine all tastes like vinnigar to me

doh forgot to add a question

What is your favourite/most cherished childhood toy? and do you still have it?


----------



## Tad

msbard90 said:


> Beer, wine, or hard liquor?



A: Hard liquor (these days my body doesn't deal with with the sulphur compounds in beer and wine  )

Q: Would it be good to start re-cycling some of the questions in this thread (so long as people didn't answer ones they've answered before), so that we'd get more than one answer to some cool questions, or should we try to stay as original as possible?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

To get back in order...

A. a stuffed dog my mother made for me when I was four

A. Why recycle? If a particular question is begging for attention, why not start a thread on it?

Q. What's your absolute top, number one dream job?


----------



## spiritangel

Q. What's your absolute top, number one dream job? 

omg your all gonna laugh but I have always wanted to be psychic to the stars can even see it on a bussiness card


Q: Whats your least favourite time of year?


----------



## msbard90

Winter. Not a fan of snow. Granted its pretty as it is freshly falling, but the nasty slush, feet of shovelling, and car accidents, delays, closings, etc oh and ice too really suck.

Have you ever had to keep elaborating on a lie to cover your ass? What was it, and was it worth it in the end?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes because it was a good lie to keep a surprise as long as possible. It was very long and complicated and got worse and worse but I pulled it off!! (I'm usually a HORRID liar but a GREAT actress)

Q: Shower or bath?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Shower..... unless I am somewhere with a HUGE bath tub, and even then I shower afterwards because I dont feel clean.


What is your one must have piece of clothing?


----------



## willowmoon

My navy blue Nintendo NES hoodie.

At what point did you stop watching "The Simpsons"?


----------



## CastingPearls

What do you mean 'stopped'??????

Q: Bart Simpson, Millhouse and Ralphie Wiggums in a cage match with Timmay, Jimmy, Butters and Cartman. Who wins?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> What do you mean 'stopped'??????
> 
> Q: Bart Simpson, Millhouse and Ralphie Wiggums in a cage match with Timmay, Jimmy, Butters and Cartman. Who wins?



Answer: Timmay, Jimmy, Butters, Cartman, because Cartman is evil and devious enough to do ANYTHING to win. He made a kid who pissed him off EAT HIS PARENTS!! That should say something about him.

Question: What is love to you?


----------



## kristineirl

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is love to you?



*A:*Love is the honesty and beauty that comes with accepting, trusting, respecting, understanding and embracing something/someone.


*Q:*When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: I Never knew, I only knew I wanted to help people emotionally.


Q: If you could choose your eye color, realistic or otherwise, what would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: I Never knew, I only knew I wanted to help people emotionally.
> 
> 
> Q: If you could choose your eye color, realistic or otherwise, what would it be?


Very happy with my own brown eyes but I'm mesmerized by men with green eyes.

Q: Are you self-confident enough to swim in public?


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> Very happy with my own brown eyes but I'm mesmerized by men with green eyes.
> 
> Q: Are you self-confident enough to swim in public?



Answer: Yes I am. I love swimming.

Question: What do you want your last words to be?


----------



## msbard90

I wouldn't want last words. If I have to die, I would like it to be a sonic boom and be blown to bits without knowing it.

Are you an avid texter?


----------



## Weirdo890

msbard90 said:


> I wouldn't want last words. If I have to die, I would like it to be a sonic boom and be blown to bits without knowing it.
> 
> Are you an avid texter?



Answer: Yes. In fact, I'm texting while I answer this. :blush:

Question: Are you a little bit country, or a little bit rock n' roll?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm a whole lot of everything.

Q: How do you feel about tanning-the old-fashioned way and tanning salons?


----------



## Nutty

A: No matter what, I get sunburned and get whiter 

Q: What is your favorite character from _The Office_ and why?


----------



## kristineirl

A: Pam <3 I can really relate to her, especially when it came to roy. 

Q: Do you watch LOST?


----------



## Micara

A: Yes, I've watched it from the beginning, I love it, and I never miss an episode. 

Q: What's your favorite smell?


----------



## Tad

kristineirl said:


> Q: Do you watch LOST?



A: No. If it had been on a decade sooner I might have, but my ability to devote attention to television for long has been going down and down. Middle-aged ADHD? 

ETA: *doh* double posted with Micara, so to also answer her question....maybe freshly ground coffee? I have a terrible sense of smell, so I don't notice smells very much.

Q: How many kitchen appliances do you own?


----------



## CastingPearls

All of them. I'm a gadget whore.

Q: Favorite night-time activity?


----------



## Nutty

A: Sleeping 

Q: What sound does a cat make?


----------



## CastingPearls

All kinds of sounds. Some sound like they're talking (well they are, except we don't always understand them), some bark, some chatter like birds...they very vocally versatile.

Q: Do you like/wear perfume and what kind of scents do you like--not names but the components that make it up?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

CastingPearls said:


> All kinds of sounds. Some sound like they're talking (well they are, except we don't always understand them), some bark, some chatter like birds...they very vocally versatile.
> 
> Q: Do you like/wear perfume and what kind of scents do you like--not names but the components that make it up?



A: Two of my favorite scents are patchouli (yep, I'm old) and sandalwood.

Q: Have you ever witnessed (in person) childbirth?


----------



## CastingPearls

No but I hope to have the privilege one day

Q: laptop or pc?


----------



## Nutty

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: Two of my favorite scents are patchouli (yep, I'm old) and sandalwood.
> 
> Q: Have you ever witnessed (in person) childbirth?



A: Yes and boy did i get pale 

Q: How many monkeys jumped on the bed?


----------



## Linda

A... Five I believe but just one at my house usually. lol

Q...If you could choose one thing....what would you want to be remembered for? What is your legacy?


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> A... Five I believe but just one at my house usually. lol
> 
> Q...If you could choose one thing....what would you want to be remembered for? What is your legacy?



Answer: That I was a good man, who did all he could to improve this world.

Question: What is the most important lesson life ever taught you?


----------



## Linda

A: Always trust your gut feeling.

Q: What is the last thing you do before falling asleep at night?


----------



## Nutty

A: Drink a Coke.

Q: Sunny D or Hi-C


----------



## spiritangel

Nutty said:


> A: Drink a Coke.
> 
> Q: Sunny D or Hi-C



Neither dont even know what they are (my aussiness is showing again)

What is your favourite Chocolate bar?


----------



## Nutty

A: Babe Ruth

Q: When did you feel absolutley relaxed with no burdens on your shoulders?


----------



## msbard90

Nutty said:


> A: Babe Ruth
> 
> Q: When did you feel absolutley relaxed with no burdens on your shoulders?



I don't think I could go a day in my life without carrying any responsibility.

Must you have an air conditioner in the summer? Or are you okay without one?


----------



## CastingPearls

In the car it's a necessity. At home our climate is somewhat cooler so ceiling fans are fine.

Q: Is Spongebob ever going to get his license?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Is Spongebob ever going to get his license?



Yes, at which point he'll be known as agent 00BOB (aka 0h-oh-Bob), and his films will actually be better than the more recent James Bond movies.

(You were talking "license to kill," right? I've never watched the show, but I'm thinking after all those years of being called "squarepants" I'd be pretty homocidal....)

Q: It is a gorgeous day, and the barbecue it is feeling neglected....what do you grill on it?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Jamaican Rub Pork Loin Chops

Mmmmmmmmm... good!


Oprah or Ellen??


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ellen!


Who do you think would win in a cage match total anything-goes two-men-go-in-one-man-go-out fight?.....[HAHA, Wait for iiiit...]............ Maury Povich, or Dr. Phil?


----------



## Captain Save

Dr. Phil, for the win! He's got the weight advantage.

Will Jerry Springer or Steve Wilkos host this particular cage match?


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Dr. Phil, for the win! He's got the weight advantage.
> 
> Will Jerry Springer or Steve Wilkos host this particular cage match?


Negative for both. It will be a panel of three: Richard Simmons, RuPaul and John Madden.

Q: Most EXOTIC food ever eaten?


----------



## Micara

A: Ostrich

Q: What curse word do you use most often?


----------



## CastingPearls

Motherfucker

Q: Did you have an imaginary friend?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Yes, and her name was Rosa.


Children.... Have, Want or No Thanks! ???


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes, and her name was Rosa.
> 
> 
> Children.... Have, Want or No Thanks! ???


Years ago perhaps but now content to enjoy others. My kids all have tails and won't require college tuition.

Q: Did you ever not see a critically acclaimed film specifically because you hated the star?
and who was it?


----------



## balletguy

sorry to say but no


What was the last TV show u watched


----------



## Nutty

A: Lost

Q: What is the absolute BEST food in exsistence today?


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> A: Lost
> 
> Q: What is the absolute BEST food in exsistence today?


Anything involving lamb, shrimp, pork, cheese or anything Italian. Or Japanese....Damn. I like almost everything. LOL


Q: Ever dump anyone?


----------



## balletguy

crabs

Q. baseball or football


----------



## Nutty

My last 3 girlfriends

When did the Treaty of Westphalia get signed?


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> crabs
> 
> Q. baseball or football


BG: Football, but only to cheerlead. (Dad was a coach)
Nutty: you're insane.

Q: How many pillows are on your bed?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

1648

6 pillows

Long Distance Relationships.....yay or nay??


----------



## Nutty

None! I sleep on a slate of rock. 


Q: How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDee: Nay
Nutty: not very nice LOL

Q: first pet's name?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Peaches


Pink or Purple?


----------



## balletguy

pink

what time did u get up today


----------



## Linda

A 430 am 

Q What did you have for dinner?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Enchiladas!!


What service provider is your cellphone through?


----------



## spiritangel

Linda said:


> A 430 am
> 
> Q What did you have for dinner?



Budget Porterhouse steak (thank goodness coles has budget versions of the more expensive stuff sooo noice)
with stir fried noodles and veg asian style ie whatever veggies were left at the end of my shopping fortnight was yummm


Q: Are you a night owl? or Day person?


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Peaches
> 
> 
> Pink or Purple?


Peaches was my first nickname AND my favorite cat's name!!!! Small world!


----------



## AuntHen

spiritangel said:


> Budget Porterhouse steak (thank goodness coles has budget versions of the more expensive stuff sooo noice)
> with stir fried noodles and veg asian style ie whatever veggies were left at the end of my shopping fortnight was yummm
> 
> 
> Q: Are you a night owl? or Day person?




night...totally

do you like brown sugar in your oatmeal?


----------



## Nutty

A: Of course!

Q: Does anyone else like brown sugar in their oatmeal?


----------



## CastingPearls

butter white sugar and cream, thank you

Q: Do you watch/read/internet the news regularly?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I watch it daily at 6 and 10. I also peruse the news sites online.

Frappaccino or Cappuccino?


----------



## AuntHen

A: Cappuccino

Q: Do you wear holey socks?


----------



## Captain Save

Straight to the trash bin they go!

Ever wear acid washed jeans?


----------



## Nutty

Can't say I have.

Who is the worst director ever?


----------



## Linda

A... Yes, it's what all of the "cool" kids were wearing...right? :blush: right?

Q... Long hair or short hair on women?


----------



## msbard90

Depends on their face and body.

Would you describe your bed for me?


----------



## spiritangel

msbard90 said:


> Depends on their face and body.
> 
> Would you describe your bed for me?



Is a queen sized one with a wooden frame , pillow topped matress and is sooo comfy although the matress does need to be replaced lol


Q: What will you do just for you today?


----------



## msbard90

I will give myself a pedicure before bed.

What was your favorite tv show growing up?


----------



## balletguy

electric company

what size foot do u have


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> electric company
> 
> what size foot do u have



A huge lol size 10-11


Q: Who was your best friend growing up?


----------



## balletguy

steve stewart

what is your favorite tv show


----------



## spiritangel

what is your favorite tv show?


omg Just one thats totally impossible but If I had to choose just one eeeep 

Being Erica sheer joy



What is the best pressent someone could give you?


----------



## CastingPearls

financial independance

Q: are you creative?


----------



## LisaInNC

CastingPearls said:


> financial independance
> 
> Q: are you creative?



A. Not at all

Q. Have you ever passed gas in a public place around other people?


----------



## stldpn

LisaInNC said:


> A. Not at all
> 
> Q. Have you ever passed gas in a public place around other people?



absolutely, and I plan on doing it and blaming it on you in the future

Can you parallel park?


----------



## LisaInNC

stldpn said:


> absolutely, and I plan on doing it and blaming it on you in the future
> 
> Can you parallel park?



A. Like a pro but I cant back in and do it..I can only do it pulling forward

Q. If you had to chose...who would you give a kidney to...your girlfriend or your cat?


----------



## stldpn

LisaInNC said:


> A. Like a pro but I cant back in and do it..I can only do it pulling forward
> 
> Q. If you had to chose...who would you give a kidney to...your girlfriend or your cat?



Well I don't think you really want my kidney, and I'm not sure it would function any better than any of your organs, but I'd give it to you or your baby any day of the week if I could.

Do you ever feel like you don't say I love you to the people around you enough?


----------



## LisaInNC

stldpn said:


> Well I don't think you really want my kidney, and I'm not sure it would function any better than any of your organs, but I'd give it to you or your baby any day of the week if I could.
> 
> Do you ever feel like you don't say I love you to the people around you enough?



yes i do feel that way. I love you

do eyeballs stay the same size as when you are born or do they grow?


----------



## spiritangel

stldpn said:


> Well I don't think you really want my kidney, and I'm not sure it would function any better than any of your organs, but I'd give it to you or your baby any day of the week if I could.
> 
> Do you ever feel like you don't say I love you to the people around you enough?




Not at all I always tell people in my life they are loved and appreciated as I have always been affectionate and very verbal about how I feel I see no reason to be ashamed of it


Q: Most romantic thing anyone has ever said to you?


----------



## stldpn

LisaInNC said:


> yes i do feel that way. I love you
> 
> do eyeballs stay the same size as when you are born or do they grow?



Aww:wubu:

In relation to the rest of the face... not very much. Do you know that's why we generally prefer pets with large eyes? They remind us of babies because they have huge eyes.




> Q: Most romantic thing anyone has ever said to you?


Honestly? that's kind of personal. But it was a specific acknowledgement of the fact that she didn't care about my circumstances... she still loved me

How many miles would you say you drive in a week?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

LisaInNC said:


> do eyeballs stay the same size as when you are born or do they grow?



they grow



spiritangel said:


> Q: Most romantic thing anyone has ever said to you?



That I was the best thing that ever happened to them.

How many miles in a week??

Probably close to 500



Most current want?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: The one fate won't let me have.

Q: If you could choose to have a pet, exotic or not, What would you have?


----------



## Tanuki

Hmmm probably a Tanuki, Preferably a magical one.. if not maybe a penguin~

Whats the Last CD you bought?


----------



## CastingPearls

A replacement copy of the soundtrack to Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure

Favorite old school cartoon character?


----------



## Tanuki

Most Excellent!

I'll have to say Astro Boy~

What's the first web page you check every day?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Facebook and the Dims Lounge. I have them set to auto-open upon opening Mozilla

What is your favourite type of weather?


----------



## Proner

Warm summer day with thin refreshing rain in the evening.

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Warm summer day with thin refreshing rain in the evening.
> 
> Coffee or Tea?




tea but rarely and even then more likely to be white or green

Favourite sweet treat?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Candy Corn OR Soft, Moist, Chewy, Super-Chunked Chocolate Chip Cookies. It's a Tie.



What's the number one "Grammatical Error" that you say/type/ect, that you know isn't proper?


----------



## Aust99

Your Plump Princess said:


> Candy Corn OR Soft, Moist, Chewy, Super-Chunked Chocolate Chip Cookies. It's a Tie.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the number one "Grammatical Error" that you say/type/ect, that you know isn't proper?



I put .... after everything... even when I have nothing more to say...


Q: dream home at a cost or sensible home with comfortable repayments?


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> Q: dream home at a cost or sensible home with comfortable repayments?



(....must respond to my fellow '......' addict!)

A: Sensible all the way for me...... In fact that is what we did, and we're within a few years of having it paid off. Believe me, that brings me more joy than a front hall closet or full sized kitchen table ever would  Also we love the older neighborhoods that you find a lot of the smaller houses in, so that helps.

Q: Are there games/activities that you happily did as a kid, that you wouldn't allow kids to do now, for safety reasons?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> (....must respond to my fellow '......' addict!)
> 
> A: Sensible all the way for me...... In fact that is what we did, and we're within a few years of having it paid off. Believe me, that brings me more joy than a front hall closet or full sized kitchen table ever would  Also we love the older neighborhoods that you find a lot of the smaller houses in, so that helps.
> 
> Q: Are there games/activities that you happily did as a kid, that you wouldn't allow kids to do now, for safety reasons?




erm only one springs to mind and betting that someones kids still do it and that is jump off the brick wall into the hudsons pool next door 

What is you favourite Icecream?


----------



## moore2me

Cherry Garcia

Next question. Who was the most influential person shaping your personality during your teenage years?


----------



## Tad

moore2me said:


> Next question. Who was the most influential person shaping your personality during your teenage years?



A: I don't even remember his name anymore.....but he was another of somewhat peripheral members of a loose group of grade nines, who had arrived at this high school from all over the city knowing next to nobody. I eventually realized that while he could be funny and he could be observant, almost all of his comments were mean, sarcastic, or cutting--and that hence he got annoying to be around after a while. Then it hit me that I was quite good at the same sort of thing :doh: 

On the spot I resolved to "Not be THAT guy," and to focus on being more positive, supportive, and generally nice....and for the most part I think I managed to do so. It was a real branching point in my life. 

Sorry for the long answer!

Q: Is there an apology that you never made, whose lack still bugs you?


----------



## CastingPearls

I am sorry for ever entering the life of someone I know can't forget me. I'm sorry I turned his life upside-down and how torn he is. I wish I could erase the pain.

Q: Favorite cuisine?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> I am sorry for ever entering the life of someone I know can't forget me. I'm sorry I turned his life upside-down and how torn he is. I wish I could erase the pain.
> 
> Q: Favorite cuisine?



Answer: American. I love a good burger and fries. 

Question: What is the book that you often find yourself going back to for guidance and wisdom?


----------



## CastingPearls

Two books--the Bible and A Confederacy of Dunces (a reminder to not take myself too seriously and that life is largely a farce)

Q: Truth or Peace--chose only one and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Two books--the Bible and A Confederacy of Dunces (a reminder to not take myself to seriously and that life is largely a farce)
> 
> Q: Truth or Peace--chose only one and why?



Answer: Truth, because the truth will set us free.

Question: Are you turned on by your fat?


----------



## kristineirl

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Truth, because the truth will set us free.
> 
> Question: Are you turned on by your fat?



A: I wasn't before, but i am most definitely now. 

Q: What's your favorite song of all time, and why?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Duran Duran's "Midnight Sun" -- it's a slower paced number, love the lyrics and the overall sound to the song (the demo version is even better). Here's the linkage for someone's homebrew video for the song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib5UVJlHIaU

Q: Ever do something in particular that you regretted and wish you could have done differently, and if so, what was that?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

That's really sort of personal. But I'm an open book, so I'll spill. I Got involved in an online relationship with a pedophile, which turned out awful [emotionally.] If I could go back, I'd never talk to him in the first place. 


Do you shoot animals? If you do, what animals, and with a camera or a gun?


----------



## Nutty

A: Never shot an animal (And I don't plan on it )

Q: What was your worst experience working?


----------



## CastingPearls

Extreme sexual harassment to the point of me seeing an attorney and quitting my job.

Q: If you were an alcoholic beverage, what would you be?


----------



## Nutty

A: A white russian!

Q: What kind of food would you be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tiramisu--rich, decadent and unforgettable.

Q: How do you deal with unavoidable irritating people?


----------



## Linda

A- Smile and nod and avoidance works well too.

Q- Women? Do you give your number out to men? Or wait for them to ask? OR Men? Do you like it when a women gives you her number?


----------



## Nutty

A: I love it when a gal gives me her number, saves me the work of getting it 

Q: What is your favorite car?


----------



## Micara

A: A chauffeur driven limousine. 

Q: If you could have any one shop, store, or restaurant at the end of your street, what would it be?


----------



## Nutty

A: Taco Bell!

Q: What fast food resteraunt do you visit most frequently?


----------



## spiritangel

Nutty said:


> A: Taco Bell!
> 
> Q: What fast food resteraunt do you visit most frequently?



erm at pressent none, but with my ex it was maccas for sure 


Q Who is your favourite author and why?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Nutty said:


> A: Taco Bell!
> 
> Q: What fast food resteraunt do you visit most frequently?



A: KFC/Taco Bell combo. (can you say "best of both worlds"?) 

Q: Does anyone in your family or friends contend with the Autism spectrum?


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: KFC/Taco Bell combo. (can you say "best of both worlds"?)
> 
> Q: Does anyone in your family or friends contend with the Autism spectrum?



A: Not that I know of in my family, however, during my many years as a Teacher and Classroom Asst in Special Ed, I have worked with several students, both children and adults of varying degrees of autism.



Q: Do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## CastingPearls

No, but I sing and I'm good at it.

Q: If money were no object, what's the first country you would visit?


----------



## Slamaga

A : Mexico! I went there two times and it was so fabulous. I like the ambiance there. Hmmmm.... Caliente! 

Q: Are you a romantic person?


----------



## msbard90

I would go to Italy. Definitely.

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Lovelyone

I am romantic and I am allergic to mushrooms

Q. What is your favorite self indulgent treat?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Popcorn freshly popped in a popper (none of that microwave crap) YUMMMM

Q: Who is your favorite character from "The Simpsons", and why?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Popcorn freshly popped in a popper (none of that microwave crap) YUMMMM
> 
> Q: Who is your favorite character from "The Simpsons", and why?



Omg just one seriously?

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ummmmmmmmmmmm nope sorry cant do It I love them all


Q Do you ever go on diets?


----------



## Lovelyone

yes, I am on one right now. (bad knee, need to lose a little weight)

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## msbard90

Thanksgiving. Not just for the food, but thanksgiving means holiday season has officially started!

Do you have an car-freshner in your car? If so, what smell is it?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

4th of July because in my family it means a huge family get together and I get to see everyone!! Plus I am in love with fireworks, and my cousin works for a company that produces them, and brings a shit ton of them!!


Yes. It's a Yankee Candle Car thingie, in the scent of Midnight Jasmine.


Have you ever had feelings for someone, that you knew you probably shouldn't?


----------



## Lovelyone

yes, at this very moment I am. 
Q. Have you ever regretted loving someone?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Not necessarily regretted the loving him part, but the trying to make him love me back.


Do you collect anything?


----------



## msbard90

Yes, Hello kitty everything.

Do you have an actual physical calendar in your home?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Yes a Betty Crocker calendar in my kitchen.


Do you like horror movies?


----------



## msbard90

Not a fan of movies, in general. Must be the ADD.

Who were your next-door-neighbors growing up? What kind of relationship did you have with them?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

The Cunningham's on one side. Their daughter Amber and I were best friends all through school. The other side was my dad's parents.

What is your favorite cookie?


----------



## msbard90

MzDeeZyre said:


> The Cunningham's on one side. Their daughter Amber and I were best friends all through school. The other side was my dad's parents.
> 
> What is your favorite cookie?



Oatmeal raisin. Yummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Were your parents spankers or time-out advocates?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Both. 


What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Grey's Anatomy

If you had the money to start your own business, what would you do??


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I would open an Adult Toy store. 


What is your dream house?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

My dream house can be found here.


Can you sew?


----------



## msbard90

technically, yes. But I wouldn't call myself a seamstress.

Can you drive a stick shift?


----------



## spiritangel

msbard90 said:


> technically, yes. But I wouldn't call myself a seamstress.
> 
> Can you drive a stick shift?



I cant drive full stop

What is the first craft you learnt how to do? (bar kindergarten school stuff)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Don't know if I should admit this, but I did some rug hooking as a young teen.

Q: Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Don't know if I should admit this, but I did some rug hooking as a young teen.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in ghosts?



A: Yes, I am pretty sure my great grandmother is still in this house.

Q: Do you find it hard to say you are sorry, if you know you have done wrong?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes, I am pretty sure my great grandmother is still in this house.
> 
> Q: Do you find it hard to say you are sorry, if you know you have done wrong?



No because I feel it is important to own up to your mistakes and to appologise, 

Q What is the biggest mistake you have ever made?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> No because I feel it is important to own up to your mistakes and to appologise,
> 
> Q What is the biggest mistake you have ever made?



A: I trusted him.

Q: Do you like playing board games?


----------



## desertcheeseman

littlefairywren said:


> A: I trusted him.
> 
> Q: Do you like playing board games?



A: Yes. I love all sorts of board games. My favorites are Scrabble and Risk.

Q: Do you like playing video games?


----------



## spiritangel

desertcheeseman said:


> A: Yes. I love all sorts of board games. My favorites are Scrabble and Risk.
> 
> Q: Do you like playing video games?



Yes they are fun 

Q: Who is the first person you kissed?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: Who is the first person you kissed?



A: My wife (you could either say that I'm short on variety of romantic experience, or that I'm so good I got it right the first time....)

Q: Is there a food item/dish/recipe that you had once and loved, but have never been able to find or re-create since?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tad said:


> Q: Is there a food item/dish/recipe that you had once and loved, but have never been able to find or re-create since?



Yes my grandmothers Meatloaf and Brown Gravy. No matter what I do, it just doesn't taste the same. 


Women- When do you feel the sexiest? Men- When do you think women look the sexiest?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes my grandmothers Meatloaf and Brown Gravy. No matter what I do, it just doesn't taste the same.
> 
> 
> Women- When do you feel the sexiest? Men- When do you think women look the sexiest?




All sorts of times, in some clothes ect but usually when i am fresh and clean from a shower 


What outfit do you feel you look your hottest in?


----------



## CastingPearls

any top that showcases the girls, and leggings because I have long legs.

Q: Plans for the weekend????


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> any top that showcases the girls, and leggings because I have long legs.
> 
> Q: Plans for the weekend????



A: Was planning on playing pool with a couple of friends (one i havent seen in a long time) but alas i havent had a reply from them yet. So it looks like it'll just be staying in and watching the big 'Soccer' (Read: Football) games on sunday.



Q: Are you Religious?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A: Was planning on playing pool with a couple of friends (one i havent seen in a long time) but alas i havent had a reply from them yet. So it looks like it'll just be staying in and watching the big 'Soccer' (Read: Football) games on sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Are you Religious?



no I dont believe in organised religion (sorry not to offend anyone I respect anyone who does it just isnt for me) however I am spiritual

Q: What quote or saying is something you see as how you live your life?


----------



## Lovelyone

"Live Each day as you would climb a mountain. Climb slowly, steadily: Enjoy each passing moment...and the view from the summit will serve as a fitting climax to the journey."--Harold V. Melchert. 

Q. If you could change one thing about your life..what would it be?


----------



## Nutty

A: Christmas!

Q: What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ghostbusters 1, or the animated "The Hobbit".. It's a complete Tie. 


Are you Ticklish?


----------



## Nutty

A: Extremely :blush:

Q: Captain Morgan or Smirnoff?


----------



## spiritangel

Nutty said:


> A: Extremely :blush:
> 
> Q: Captain Morgan or Smirnoff?



smirnoff (have no idea what captain morgan is) and might I say yumm vodka

Q: Favourite way to spend a sunday afternoon?


----------



## Nutty

A: Sleeping till afternoon 

Q: What actor deserves an Oscar?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: George Clooney (I know he has one, but he really deserves it - he can play both funny and serious)

Q: Do you consider yourself adventurous when it comes to food? Are there any foods you wouldn't try?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: George Clooney (I know he has one, but he really deserves it - he can play both funny and serious)
> 
> Q: Do you consider yourself adventurous when it comes to food? Are there any foods you wouldn't try?



yes and no, I will try most things but I am not into offal or eating things like crickets or snails so it totally depends on how adventurous your talking


Q. Most unusual food you have ever eaten?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Shark fin soup.

Q: What TV series, in your opinion, has overstayed its welcome?


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Q: What TV series, in your opinion, has overstayed its welcome?



A: 24...i know it's finishing after this series but i think it's become very diluted and cliche'd in the last few series.



Q: Have you ever met somebody famous?


----------



## spiritangel

lots of them

Any aussies into wicca and the like will have heard of Deborah Grey, used to work for Jennifer Angel (a well known Psychic)

also vince serenti, moira, harry and ralph, Brooke Mikey Anderson and Lauren Hewitt, Toni Pearan, omg lots of people

I also grew up next door to and am a childhood friend of the lead singer of Aussie Band FAKER

and last year got to meet my favourite author Traci Harding

Who is the famous person you would like to meet?


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> lots of them
> 
> Any aussies into wicca and the like will have heard of Deborah Grey, used to work for Jennifer Angel (a well known Psychic)
> 
> also vince serenti, moira, harry and ralph, Brooke Mikey Anderson and Lauren Hewitt, Toni Pearan, omg lots of people
> 
> I also grew up next door to and am a childhood friend of the lead singer of Aussie Band FAKER
> 
> and last year got to meet my favourite author Traci Harding
> 
> Who is the famous person you would like to meet?



You're certainly very lucky 

A: I'd like to meet Stephen Fry, the guy's a genius and an amazingly funny one at that.


Q: What is your favorite Sport and why?


----------



## msbard90

Football, because it's awesome!

Do you grow your own vegetables?


----------



## CastingPearls

Will attempt to grow tomatoes and cucumbers (and herbs) once again this year, although I know it will likely be a losing battle fighting off bears and deer and my naturally black thumb.

Q: Subscribe to any magazines?


----------



## msbard90

Outside, Better Homes and Gardens, and Log Home Living. Oh, and catalogues galore.

Yep. I like me some interesting magazines.

How do you usually wear your hair?


----------



## CastingPearls

Loose curls or twisted up into a decorative clip.

Q: Do you use your microwave for anything other than defrosting or popping popcorn?


----------



## msbard90

Well, I'm quite a hot pocket fan, so those generally get microwaved :eat1: .

Also, I use my microwave for other things as well, such as heating up neck wraps, sterilizing my dish sponges, and re-moistening drying up mascara, just to name a few....

Do you use down pillows, polyfilled pillows, or those newfangled memory foam ones?


----------



## CastingPearls

I use all of the above and then some. I am a pillow-whore.

Q: Are you an accomplished flirt?


----------



## msbard90

I wouldn't call myself such. I'm just friendly. 

Are you into designer clothing and accessories?


----------



## CastingPearls

Somewhat. I follow trends and incorporate what works for me into my own personal style. I know exactly what I like and want.

Q: Pet owners--do you give them people food too, if they beg?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Pet owners--do you give them people food too, if they beg?



A: I can't properly enjoy tuna if I don't drain the juice into a bowl for a cat (no begging required). Beyond that I don't object to giving pets people food as part of their meal, but not as a reward for begging.

Q: How far have you driven to get some specific food?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Driven all the way to Milwaukee from Green Bay, which is about 100 miles -- just to get Popeye's Chicken. Why the heck won't they open one up here in Green Bay???? GRRRRRRRR

Q: What was the most bizarre color that you've ever dyed your hair?


----------



## spiritangel

Q: What was the most bizarre color that you've ever dyed your hair?

only ever tried one an auburn/red and loved it but that was cause I had shaved off all my hair and when it grew back I hated it so thought I would die it was the first time I ever had must do it again


Q What is the colour of your bedroom?


----------



## CastingPearls

Deep Peach 

Q: If you won the lottery, after all the celebrating died down, what would you do with your time?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Deep Peach
> 
> Q: If you won the lottery, after all the celebrating died down, what would you do with your time?



Answer: I would use it to take my girlfriend and I to live in Paris, where we could work to achieve all of our dreams. Then I would pay to have my dad get his dream vacation.

Question: Do you see Green jobs as the future?


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Do you see Green jobs as the future?



A: Not so much....rather I see almost all jobs getting greener. Kind of like very few of us have jobs that are all about computers, but computers are part of most jobs in some form these days.

Q: Read the book, see the movie, first one then the other, or just run away and hide your head until the whole thing blows over?


----------



## Weirdo890

Tad said:


> A: Not so much....rather I see almost all jobs getting greener. Kind of like very few of us have jobs that are all about computers, but computers are part of most jobs in some form these days.
> 
> Q: Read the book, see the movie, first one then the other, or just run away and hide your head until the whole thing blows over?



Answer: Depends on which book series we're talking about. Lord of the Rings, read the book first, see the movie next. Twilight, wait till the whole thing blows over and is forgotten. 

Question: Who is your favorite cartoonist?


----------



## Micara

Tad said:


> Q: Read the book, see the movie, first one then the other, or just run away and hide your head until the whole thing blows over?



A: I usually read the book first, and then hate the movie.

Q: What are you waiting for at the movies?


----------



## willowmoon

A: A sequel to "Serenity" -- but I'm guessing I'd be waiting for a long @$$ time for that to happen 

Q: Favorite Pop Tarts flavor?


----------



## Tad

We got doubled up 



willowmoon said:


> Q: Favorite Pop Tarts flavor?



A It comes in blueberry, right? Then blueberry. (my answer to most flavor questions  )



Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite cartoonist?



A: Bill Waterson (Calvin and Hobbes)

Q: What day of the year do you anticipate most?


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh Micara, I so agree with you on the book/film thing.

Frosted Strawberry Milkshake Poptarts. Any frosted is wonderful but these are my faves.

Tad: (Since I screwed up the rotation) Used to be my birthday. Now I'm not so sure. Maybe Thanksgiving.

Q: Do you use cologne/perfume and can you be accused of bathing in it or do you do the pulse point (for women) or splash (for men) thing.


----------



## msbard90

I spray one time in the air in front of me and walk in it so I mist myself with the particles. Not a bath, but not pulse points. I can't stand perfume concentrated in one area, or in all of them for that matter (like the bath).

When you eat American Chinese food, do you use chopsticks or a fork?


----------



## Weirdo890

msbard90 said:


> I spray one time in the air in front of me and walk in it so I mist myself with the particles. Not a bath, but not pulse points. I can't stand perfume concentrated in one area, or in all of them for that matter (like the bath).
> 
> When you eat American Chinese food, do you use chopsticks or a fork?



Answer: Fork. It's just easier for me.

Question: Should we be more focused on Afghanistan or Pakistan in the War on Terrorists?


----------



## msbard90

North Korea.

Do you print out stuff at home or do you think it's a waste of ink?


----------



## balletguy

Do you print out stuff at home or do you think it's a waste of ink?

Depends on what it is.

Q. did you have a good weekend?


----------



## CastingPearls

No but I'm optimistic things will swing in my favor just by odds alone (1000 monkeys typing Shakespeare theory)

Q: Type well or are you a hunt and peck enthusiast?


----------



## balletguy

somewhere in the middle

Q. Are you on a laptop or a PC rightnow?


----------



## CastingPearls

A pink mini laptop that I adore. 

Q: What color do you look best in? And does it happen to be your favorite?


----------



## balletguy

right now i am quite tan so its bright clors like a green or a pink, and I think i look best in those colors

Q. What did u have for lunch


----------



## CastingPearls

It was brunch. Eggs over easy with melted cheddar. Country cut applewood smoked bacon, fried bread, and hot hazelnut half caf coffee.

Q: Do you have any original artwork in your home?


----------



## balletguy

a. yes...dont ask me what it is though

Q. When is your bedtime


----------



## CastingPearls

Very late--sometimes 2 or 3 AM. The earliest would be midnight.

Q: Ever been to one of these bashes? How was it for you? If not, would you consider it?


----------



## balletguy

Ever been to one of these bashes? How was it for you? If not, would you consider it?
A. No and yes

Q. What is your current favorite song?


----------



## CastingPearls

Safe and Sound - Sheryl Crowe

Q: How dependent are you on your cell phone?


----------



## balletguy

not at all I hate it hate it hate it.

Q. What is your favorite tv show ever....


----------



## Weirdo890

balletguy said:


> not at all I hate it hate it hate it.
> 
> Q. What is your favorite tv show ever....



Answer: There are so many that I love that I can't decide. 

Question: What is the movie that still inspires you with every reviewing?


----------



## rellis10

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: There are so many that I love that I can't decide.
> 
> Question: What is the movie that still inspires you with every reviewing?




A: 12 Angry Men, i know i'm 21 and it's from the 50's but i guess i'm breaking the mould on that one.

Q: Do you read instruction manuals?


----------



## msbard90

If I find the absolute need. Usually not, but I save them for some time JUST in case.


What is the best soda ever created?


----------



## CastingPearls

Anything by Jones but not their funky novelty Thanksgiving-type flavors. 

Q: How often do you put your foot in your mouth? (figuratively)


----------



## msbard90

I try to be polite to most and give all a chance... Unless they push my buttons because after that, its an all out war!!!

Do you think cats have 9 lives?


----------



## CastingPearls

Absolutely. 

Q: Do you know anyone who's tried those weird Skecher sneaker/walking shoes that are supposed to help tone you up? (I read a review that it made someone seasick)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yes! My Mom, Grandma, and my moms co-worker/friend. 


Q: If you could be thin for a day, would you? If you would, would you do anything different than you usually do day-to-day ?


----------



## msbard90

I was stick thin for the first 17 years of life, so I've lived a lot of skinny life. I wish I had a switch sometimes that could inflate/deflate me. LOL

Do you babysit often for friends or family members?


----------



## BeautifulBigD

A: I have two nieces and one nephew that I adore, and will watch them anytime. I love them to death! I also have three godchildren from my best friend, and will babysit for them whenever they need me.

Q: Who is your favorite Harry Potter character and why?


----------



## stldpn

BeautifulBigD said:


> A: I have two nieces and one nephew that I adore, and will watch them anytime. I love them to death! I also have three godchildren from my best friend, and will babysit for them whenever they need me.
> 
> Q: Who is your favorite Harry Potter character and why?



Snape... because I got to be right about him. 

How often do you create word documents?


----------



## spiritangel

stldpn said:


> Snape... because I got to be right about him.
> 
> How often do you create word documents?



a few times a week 

Are you a night owl or morning person?


----------



## msbard90

Definitely a night owl. You probably would want to run from me first thing in the morning!

Do you change your oil as often as you should?


----------



## Captain Save

Absolutely! I'm pretty anal about motor oil.

(er, maybe I should rephrase?)

IF you could design your own car from scratch with all your favorite features, what would it most resemble?


----------



## msbard90

I JUST LMAO'ED AT THAT ONE!!!!

My dream car would represent a barbeque on wheels. LOL I'm just being a smart ass because I was looking at cars on Craigslist and I swear I found 2 or 3 barbeques on wheels under cars for sale. 

Do you remember the computer game, The Oregon Trail?


----------



## JenFromOC

OMG I love Oregon Trail! I play it all the time on my laptop...it's so cheesy. 

What do you think about high fructose corn syrup? lol


----------



## Lovelyone

A. Its okay in moderation

Q. IF you had a tele-portation device in your room, and could go anywhere you want right now (beam me up Scotty) , where would you go?


----------



## Weirdo890

JenFromOC said:


> OMG I love Oregon Trail! I play it all the time on my laptop...it's so cheesy.
> 
> What do you think about high fructose corn syrup? lol



Answer: I think it's unhealthy and wish big food companies would stop manufacturing and using it.

Question: Are you a fan of MAD Magazine and if so, when did you start reading it?


----------



## Lovelyone

We seem to have had an over post, so I will answer..
Yes I used to read it when I was a kid...that was ages ago

Q. IF you had a tele-portation device in your room, and could go anywhere you want right now (beam me up Scotty) , where would you go?


----------



## Captain Save

A. I'd travel the world! The easier question would be, 'where _wouldn't_ I go?'

Q. How does a phenomenally huge oil spill get cleaned up?


----------



## Weirdo890

Captain Save said:


> A. I'd travel the world! The easier question would be, 'where _wouldn't_ I go?'
> 
> Q. How does a phenomenally huge oil spill get cleaned up?



Answer: I have no idea. I'm hoping we can suck it with a giant tube. One can only hope. 

Question: Which path should this country take at this crossroads point in our history?


----------



## Captain Save

A. We should _not _take the same path Bugs Bunny took at Albuquerque; that's how he always got sidetracked and ended up in bad situations.

Q. When will self renewing energy sources be developed and used extensively?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: 2015. But we'll have a terrible jump backwards in the year 2087


Q: Do you like sports? If so, what's your favorite to play or watch?


----------



## Micara

A: I love watching hockey (Jr. Blues, Blackhawks), basketball (Knicks), baseball (CUBS!), and most Olympic sports, when they're on. 

Q: Do you tan or embrace your paleness?


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> A: I love watching hockey (Jr. Blues, Blackhawks), basketball (Knicks), baseball (CUBS!), and most Olympic sports, when they're on.
> 
> Q: Do you tan or embrace your paleness?



Answer: I embrace my paleness, although I do like getting natural tans from the sun.

Question: Who is your hero?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: BATMAN! Realistically, Though. My Father. All the pain he's always in, and he pushes himself to get [extra, unnecessary] things done [because he won't let us do them, he thinks he's superman. ]


Q: If Chryogenic Freezing of the Human Body were 100000% GUARUNTEED to work, Proven, ect. Would YOU do it?


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: BATMAN! Realistically, Though. My Father. All the pain he's always in, and he pushes himself to get [extra, unnecessary] things done [because he won't let us do them, he thinks he's superman. ]
> 
> 
> Q: If Chryogenic Freezing of the Human Body were 100000% GUARUNTEED to work, Proven, ect. Would YOU do it?



Answer: Only if I had a Terminal disease that had yet to be cured. Either than that, no. You can only delay the inevitable for so long. 

Question: Do you like fat talk?


----------



## spiritangel

no because I would rather allow my soul to evolve

Q Do you re use, recycle or rejivinate anything?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> no because I would rather allow my soul to evolve
> 
> Q Do you re use, recycle or rejivinate anything?



I have a scrap pile. Aluminum, copper, anything I can get money for I have rubbermaid bins in the garage and piles of it at the edge of the woods. I take it and scrap it whenever it looks like a trailerload.

How often do you eat leftovers?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> I have a scrap pile. Aluminum, copper, anything I can get money for I have rubbermaid bins in the garage and piles of it at the edge of the woods. I take it and scrap it whenever it looks like a trailerload.
> 
> How often do you eat leftovers?



A: Regularly. I am an overcooker, so there are always leftovers.

Q: You are given a puppy as a surprise. Do you fall in love with his big brown eyes not matter what and keep him, or refuse to accept the gift?


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> A: Regularly. I am an overcooker, so there are always leftovers.
> 
> Q: You are given a puppy as a surprise. Do you fall in love with his big brown eyes not matter what and keep him, or refuse to accept the gift?



Answer: Knowing me, I'd fall in love with the pup the first moment I lay eyes on it.

Question: Who is your favorite film comedian?


----------



## spiritangel

Just one??

sorry impossible

totally love robyn williams, billy crystal, billy connolly, dax sheppard, tina fey, molly shannon and that is just a few the list is very very long and for old school donald o conner


What makse you laugh?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> Just one??
> 
> sorry impossible
> 
> totally love robyn williams, billy crystal, billy connolly, dax sheppard, tina fey, molly shannon and that is just a few the list is very very long and for old school donald o conner
> 
> 
> What makse you laugh?



Answer: So many things, but human beings most of all. We are a hilarious bunch.

Question: Do you feel that the United States is in a period of decline?


----------



## Captain Save

A. No; our resolve to do constructive things is softening, while our destructive tendencies are increasing. There is no decline, though.

Q. Will the farmers who grow and harvest the staples of our dietary indulgences, such as coffee and chocolate, ever be treated humanely?


----------



## spiritangel

Captain Save said:


> A. No; our resolve to do constructive things is softening, while our destructive tendencies are increasing. There is no decline, though.
> 
> Q. Will the farmers who grow and harvest the staples of our dietary indulgences, such as coffee and chocolate, ever be treated humanely?



if enough of us demand fair trade goods yes


Q: Do you buy any fair trade goods? if so what?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Only "fair trade" food I am aware of is coffee, and I am not a coffee drinker, so I suppose I don't - but I do like to buy local and shop at farmers markets, even though it costs a bit more, so I suppose you could make the analogy

Q: If you eat at an all-you-can-eat buffet, do you leave feeling over-stuffed? or can you manage to eat in moderation?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: I Stuff Myself Silly.. *Blush*


Q: What cuisine type is your favorite? [I.E- Asian, Tai, Mexican, Ect.]


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: I Stuff Myself Silly.. *Blush*
> 
> 
> Q: What cuisine type is your favorite? [I.E- Asian, Tai, Mexican, Ect.]



A: I have two favourites. Italian and Chinese, and I wish I could alternate each night between the two.

Q: Are you a chuckler or a laugher?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: I have two favourites. Italian and Chinese, and I wish I could alternate each night between the two.
> 
> Q: Are you a chuckler or a laugher?



both and a giggler lol I love to laugh 



Q What time of day best suits who you are?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> both and a giggler lol I love to laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Q What time of day best suits who you are?



Answer: Morning. I am a morning person. It's a quiet time where I can spend a bit of time by myself before the hectic day starts.

Question: Batman or Superman?


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Batman or Superman?



A: Batman...I never found stories of people with demi-god like powers all that exciting (i.e. I preferred Jason and the Argonauts over Hercules in greek myth, etc).

Q: What are you most vain about? Or have you managed to reach some vanity free state of nirvana?


----------



## Micara

A: I am a pretty vain person. Not in that I think that I look better than everyone else, but I invest a lot of time in my hair, makeup, and fashion. And I like to look good. 

Q: If you had to be trapped in a TV show for a month, which show would you choose?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: "The Real Ghostbusters" OHWAIT. that's a cartoon!.. Hmm. "Good Eats"  


Q: Superman or Chuck Norris, who would win?


----------



## stldpn

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: "The Real Ghostbusters" OHWAIT. that's a cartoon!.. Hmm. "Good Eats"
> 
> 
> Q: Superman or Chuck Norris, who would win?



chuck norris no doubt

have you hugged a fat man today?


----------



## littlefairywren

stldpn said:


> chuck norris no doubt
> 
> have you hugged a fat man today?



A: No, but then I haven't managed to hug anyone else either 

Q: What do you find most annoying about people?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: No, but then I haven't managed to hug anyone else either
> 
> Q: What do you find most annoying about people?



intolerance and rudeness

Q What do you find the best about people?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Lovelyone said:


> yes, I am on one right now. (bad knee, need to lose a little weight)
> 
> What is your favorite holiday?



A: 4th of July, our little town has a big parade.

Q: Do you refer to yourself as "fat" around other folks than just BBW or BHM friends?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fat to everyone

Q: In one word describe your take on politics today (any country)


----------



## msbard90

One issue at a time.

Do you prefer thick towels or thin ones?


----------



## spiritangel

msbard90 said:


> One issue at a time.
> 
> Do you prefer thick towels or thin ones?



the thicker and fluffier the better ooh hot towels warm from the dryer

Q: do you own a bathrobe?


----------



## CastingPearls

several

Q: Book you are reading now?


----------



## spiritangel

One by Richard Back oh and Leslie his wife, and my course workbook (exciting stuff about journalism you would think meh is boring as)


Q Who is your favourite author?


----------



## msbard90

I really thoroughly enjoy JD Salinger.
Time to come out of hiding, bud. 

Have you ever made a "build a bear"?


----------



## Captain Save

A. No, but I gave suggestions to a young lady for one of many she made while I knew her.

Q. Who's afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Weirdo890

Captain Save said:


> A. No, but I gave suggestions to a young lady for one of many she made while I knew her.
> 
> Q. Who's afraid of Virginia Woolf?



Answer: Not me, although perhaps I should be.

Question: What is the best day of the week for you?


----------



## msbard90

I thoroughly enjoy Mondays. I have it designated as my "day off" from everything.

Are you good at fixing keys that keep popping off of computer keyboards?


----------



## stldpn

msbard90 said:


> I thoroughly enjoy Mondays. I have it designated as my "day off" from everything.
> 
> Are you good at fixing keys that keep popping off of computer keyboards?



Depends... sometimes it's easier and cheaper just to buy a new keyboard.

Do you still Yahoo?


----------



## Micara

stldpn said:


> Depends... sometimes it's easier and cheaper just to buy a new keyboard.
> 
> Do you still Yahoo?



Only with my boyfriend! :wubu:

Q: Where were you on September 11, 2001?


----------



## msbard90

At school.

Would you rather be outside or inside?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Depends (of course) on the weather, but generally outside. Maybe that's because I am generally stuck inside, though!

Q: Have you ever had a one night stand? If so, was it intentional (i.e., you planned it to be a one night stand from the get-go)?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Yes, but it wasn't planned, at least I didn't plan it that way. Who knows what she was planning tho 

Q: What movie of either last year or this year did you find to be the most overrated and/or overhyped?


----------



## Lovelyone

A. Avatar

Q. If you could relive one moment in your life, what would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

omg just one


would have to be my week at NIDA Summer school cause I went to the very first one and it was awesome had John Howard (actor not former pm) as a tutor and it was yeah a pretty amazing week 


Q If you could travel to any time period wich one would you choose and why?


----------



## msbard90

Colonial America. Don't ask. 
I've been obsessed with it since going to Sturbridge Village in 5th grade.

Do you crack your knuckles?


----------



## CastingPearls

Not since I was a kid but I tap my nails which can be just as annoying. And addictive.

Q: Give up one for life: sight or hearing?


----------



## msbard90

I'm gonna pick neither.

What is the name of the street you grew up on?


----------



## balletguy

White Tail Lane

What was your 1st job


----------



## omytoo

The Peanut Shack in the local mall...fried nuts and everything...but don't let that scare you 

(I'm Amy...new and excited to be here!)

Next question: When you were a kid playing doctor...were you the doctor or the patient?


----------



## msbard90

Always the doctor.

And btw have fun here.

Do you still own a vcr? Do you still watch vhs tapes?


----------



## omytoo

I DO have a VCR...but the only VHS tapes I have are of me...noooo, not THAT kind...but birthday parties, vacations, etc.

Name of your last (or current) pet?


----------



## CastingPearls

omytoo said:


> I DO have a VCR...but the only VHS tapes I have are of me...noooo, not THAT kind...but birthday parties, vacations, etc.
> 
> Name of your last (or current) pet?


Nacho Cheese, Wonton Cookie, three others that live under the bed like little trolls and two birds named Martini and Absinth.

Welcome, by the way.

Q: Do you ever have anything dry-cleaned or take your chances with Woolite and the delicate setting?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Nacho Cheese, Wonton Cookie, three others that live under the bed like little trolls and two birds named Martini and Absinth.
> 
> Welcome, by the way.
> 
> Q: Do you ever have anything dry-cleaned or take your chances with Woolite and the delicate setting?



I own too much dry clean only, and only the dry cleaner touches it.

Which web browser do you use?


----------



## CastingPearls

Mozilla Firefox 

Q: How do you feel about first cousins marrying?


----------



## omytoo

OOPS...you beat me Pearls...your answer: I think they should do what they like. I'm not sure they should have kids, though 

What is the most embarassing nickname a friend or family member has given you?


----------



## AuntHen

omytoo said:


> OOPS...you beat me Pearls...your answer: I think they should do what they like. I'm not sure they should have kids, though
> 
> What is the most embarassing nickname a friend or family member has given you?




I don't share that info

Do you sleep on your side, back, tummy or all of them?


----------



## Micara

fat9276 said:


> I don't share that info
> 
> Do you sleep on your side, back, tummy or all of them?



Usually my stomach or side, but I sleep like an eggbeater. I'm always rolling over. 

If you could be any age again for one week, what age would you be?


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> Usually my stomach or side, but I sleep like an eggbeater. I'm always rolling over.
> 
> If you could be any age again for one week, what age would you be?



hmm 19 and discovering my psychic gifts was an amazing time that now feels like a dream


What is one dream you have had that you still secretly hold close to your heart?


----------



## stldpn

Micara said:


> Usually my stomach or side, but I sleep like an eggbeater. I'm always rolling over.
> 
> If you could be any age again for one week, what age would you be?



I'm actually happy with the age I am now. My past is full of crappy moments(6-14 physical issues 14-30 emotional issues), my present is far from perfect, but there's always hope for tomorrow.



> What is one dream you have had that you still secretly hold close to your heart?


I always wanted to really learn how to read and play music on my guitar.

Ball point pen or pencil?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Ball Point Pen (fine tip please)

What is one major expectation you hold in a relationship?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ball Point Pen (fine tip please)
> 
> What is one major expectation you hold in a relationship?



Honesty actually two and unconditional love sorry they are both top of my list


What is your one relationship deal breaker?


----------



## msbard90

Lying.

Do you enjoy art?


----------



## littlefairywren

msbard90 said:


> Lying.
> 
> Do you enjoy art?



A: I love it! Love being a part of it, looking at it and touching it 

Q: Do you think people are less thoughtful of others, and more selfish than they used to be?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: I love it! Love being a part of it, looking at it and touching it
> 
> Q: Do you think people are less thoughtful of others, and more selfish than they used to be?



to be honest I have met equal amounts of both wonderful generous people and some completely selfish self centred people but it does seem to be heading in that direction


Q: If you were given a large chunk of money with the provisor you had to do some good with it (and not just donate it straight to charity) what would you do and why?


----------



## elevencreations

adopt a homeless children, and raise as my own.


----------



## balletguy

no question to have an answer for...

q. what time is it where you are?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: It is 4:43am. 


Q: Do you have to have noise to sleep to? If so, what do you use for said noise?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: It is 4:43am.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you have to have noise to sleep to? If so, what do you use for said noise?



yes the sound of silence, I cannot handle any noise when I sleep 


Q Do you have a favourite pillow?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> yes the sound of silence, I cannot handle any noise when I sleep
> 
> 
> Q Do you have a favourite pillow?



A: Yep, it is one of those long body pillows. I tend to curl myself around that, to fall asleep.

Q: If you have any pets, are they allowed to sleep on your bed at night?


----------



## Tad

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you have any pets, are they allowed to sleep on your bed at night?



A: Yes, have always allowed cats to sleep on the bed....keeps them from sitting outside the door and crying for half the night (OK, plus I kind of like it, even if it gets in the way of my stretching out)

Q: Did you do any substantial drinking (of alcohol) when you were underage (more than a sip of your parents wine or sharing one beer with a friend)?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: Yes, have always allowed cats to sleep on the bed....keeps them from sitting outside the door and crying for half the night (OK, plus I kind of like it, even if it gets in the way of my stretching out)
> 
> Q: Did you do any substantial drinking (of alcohol) when you were underage (more than a sip of your parents wine or sharing one beer with a friend)?



i am gonna now sound like the biggest square isn squaresville but no because I was allowed to drink I have made it to 35 without having ever been drunk, doesnt mean I dont drink I just get bored with alcahol

Q: What is your favourite alcahol?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hard? Gin.
Soft? semi dry local red wines

Q: Any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not really - should be nice Saturday, so definitely something outdoors

Q: If you were a porn star, what name would you choose?


----------



## rellis10

Randy Cockanballs......say what you see. 


What's your dream job?


----------



## spiritangel

I have a few but doing my journalism course Id really love to have my own regular column somewhere

What is your dream vacation?


----------



## rellis10

If i had the money and time i'd go on a road trip around america going to loads of big sporting events (Super Bowl, Stanley Cup, World Series, Wrestlemania...etc.). I know they're quite spread out so i'd need to be there a looooong time. Maybe i'll get lucky and win the lottery 


What's your favorite season of the year?


----------



## Micara

I'd say Autumn, because it contains Halloween and my birthday! 

What famous person do other people tell you that you most resemble?


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> I'd say Autumn, because it contains Halloween and my birthday!
> 
> What famous person do other people tell you that you most resemble?



No one I have never actually been told I resemble anyone famous



Q: Who would play you in a movie of your life?


----------



## Micara

Probably Drew Barrymore. I think she has the right amount of kook to play me! 

Would you rather be overdressed or underdressed at a party?


----------



## Lovelyone

overdressed

If the world were coming to an end in the next few days and you only had time to do one thing and fully enjoy it, what would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

erm grab a hot guy and get wild :blush:

Do you believe in Aliens (of the other planet variety)?


----------



## willowmoon

Definitely believe in aliens -- whether or not, they'd be humanoid in appearance, who knows? 

Favorite treat to eat while at the theater BESIDES popcorn?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Definitely believe in aliens -- whether or not, they'd be humanoid in appearance, who knows?
> 
> Favorite treat to eat while at the theater BESIDES popcorn?



frozen raspberry drink and m&m's although I do love getting to pick a mix of lollies and chokkies from the candy wall but that can get pricey

oooh actually Jaffas sux that we cant roll em down the aisles anymore


----------



## msbard90

spiritangel said:


> frozen raspberry drink and m&m's although I do love getting to pick a mix of lollies and chokkies from the candy wall but that can get pricey
> 
> oooh actually Jaffas sux that we cant roll em down the aisles anymore



Wow this post makes me feel really American lol!


----------



## Weirdo890

willowmoon said:


> Definitely believe in aliens -- whether or not, they'd be humanoid in appearance, who knows?
> 
> Favorite treat to eat while at the theater BESIDES popcorn?



Answer: I like pop and occasionally some candy like Skittles.

Question: If you could have prevented a horrible past event (Jack the Ripper, Kennedy assassination, etc.), would you?


----------



## CastingPearls

The Holocaust

Q: Shore or Mountains?


----------



## spiritangel

both


Q: What do you do at home that you wouldnt if you knew someone was watching?


----------



## balletguy

sing in the shower

q. did u have a good friday


----------



## msbard90

Yes it was very fun.

What are your plans for this weeekend?


----------



## spiritangel

the same as usual make bears, scrapbook do as few chores as possible, groove out, have fun in my own quiet life style erm mayby some baking umm and possibly even finish an assignment or two


Q What is your favourite weekend treat?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Taking a trip for the weekend!

If you had feelings for someone, and they weren't yet ready for a relationship, would you wait for them?


----------



## Lovelyone

popcorn

Q: Favorite kind of music?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Taking a trip for the weekend!
> 
> If you had feelings for someone, and they weren't yet ready for a relationship, would you wait for them?



yes if it was someone truly special


Q: Favorite kind of music? 


Ooh all sorts love good Aus rock, old fashioned rock n roll are two major favs


Q: What is your favourite thing to do when out and about?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

If local.... I hit the local minor league baseball games. My kids and I really enjoy them.

If traveling.... I check out the shopping scene, food, and local cultural events.



Q- Did you make a New Year's Resolution this year? If so, what was it?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> If local.... I hit the local minor league baseball games. My kids and I really enjoy them.
> 
> If traveling.... I check out the shopping scene, food, and local cultural events.
> 
> 
> 
> Q- Did you make a New Year's Resolution this year? If so, what was it?




I diddnt actually make one but did set myself some goals like blogging regularly and aiming for averaging a bear a week

Q: Who is your teenage crush?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> I diddnt actually make one but did set myself some goals like blogging regularly and aiming for averaging a bear a week
> 
> Q: Who is your teenage crush?



Answer: I think my teenage crush was Anna Nicole Smith (before she lost weight).

Question: What was your favorite TV show as a kid?


----------



## msbard90

Full House and The Simpsons (even though The Simpsons is so much funnier as I get older and actually understand it!)


Incense or candles?


----------



## qwertyman173

Candles

Sunny day or Rainy Night?


----------



## msbard90

Sunny day.

Did you have cable or satellite television growing up?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Satellite, as we lived in the country and that was the only option.


What is your favorite type of fruit?


----------



## Linda

A: Bananas


Q: What is your favorite fair type food?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Funnel cakes w/lots of powdered sugar & strawberries.

Q: What celebrity would you like to see just GO AWAY?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Heidi Montag


What is your dream vacation?


----------



## Nutty

A: Going to Willie Wonka's Chocolate Factory.

Q: If Hurt Locker didn't win Best Picture, what would be the next movie to win the Oscar?


----------



## Weirdo890

Nutty said:


> A: Going to Willie Wonka's Chocolate Factory.
> 
> Q: If Hurt Locker didn't win Best Picture, what would be the next movie to win the Oscar?



Answer: I would have thought perhaps _UP_.

Question: Who in your view has had the most positive influence on the world?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would have thought perhaps _UP_.
> 
> Question: Who in your view has had the most positive influence on the world?



Other than people like the Dali Lama and Mother Therasa

I think Deepak Chopra because he is mainstreem enough that people actually listen and take note, I took a vow of Non violence because of the webiste dedicated to it that he started called take the vow, it is about reducing the violence in our every day lives through thoughts actions and deeds and I do believe it is things like this that can change the world

Q: Do you believe in the paranormal? psychics, ghosts, mediums and the like


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> Other than people like the Dali Lama and Mother Therasa
> 
> I think Deepak Chopra because he is mainstreem enough that people actually listen and take note, I took a vow of Non violence because of the webiste dedicated to it that he started called take the vow, it is about reducing the violence in our every day lives through thoughts actions and deeds and I do believe it is things like this that can change the world
> 
> Q: Do you believe in the paranormal? psychics, ghosts, mediums and the like



Answer: I do think that there is something outside of what we see. The universe is vastly more complicated than we could ever know. It's possible, but I still keep a skeptical view.

Question: Do you believe in UFOs, BigFoot, and the like?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I do think that there is something outside of what we see. The universe is vastly more complicated than we could ever know. It's possible, but I still keep a skeptical view.
> 
> Question: Do you believe in UFOs, BigFoot, and the like?



UFO's definately, and outerworlds and other such things not sure about big foot though


Q: If you could spend some time in the world of one of your favourite books wich book would you choose and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> UFO's definately, and outerworlds and other such things not sure about big foot though
> 
> 
> Q: If you could spend some time in the world of one of your favourite books wich book would you choose and why?



Answer: I would love to spend some time in the world *On The Road* by Jack Kerouac. I want to see America and know it and its people. It might be an eye-opening experience. 

Question: Who is the one historical figure that you would want to meet and interview about their lives?


----------



## Lovelyone

A: Definitely Martin Luther King Jr.

Q. Do you like the way that your life is turning out, or do you want to change something?


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> A: Definitely Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> Q. Do you like the way that your life is turning out, or do you want to change something?



I like who I am, hate where I am living but am working on changing that I love that I am working on my passions in life and so I know that the changes I am working on may take time but will happen

Q. Would you rather be a superhero or a supervillan?


----------



## rellis10

A: Supervillain....MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! They always get the best powers.

Q: McDonalds burgers.....do you like the gherkin/pickle?


----------



## Aust99

I love a good serving of pickle!!!




Q: what do you wear to feel glamorous (hot/sexy/fine)?


----------



## Weirdo890

Aust99 said:


> I love a good serving of pickle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: what do you wear to feel glamorous (hot/sexy/fine)?



Answer: I talk to my girlfriend. 

Question: What is the best make-out song to you?


----------



## balletguy

Stairway to heaven

Q. What is your shoe size


----------



## rellis10

A: 11 on UK sizes, not sure what it is for the American system.

Q: How do you like your sandwiches: Rectangles or Triangles?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Round, full, meaty and warm, with no sharp edges.

Q. Have you ever gone without meat for extended periods and felt better for it?


----------



## kristineirl

Captain Save said:


> A. Round, full, meaty and warm, with no sharp edges.
> 
> Q. Have you ever gone without meat for extended periods and felt better for it?



i went vegan for a month once and if by better, you mean a little snobby, yes. I missed meat (yeah yeah, that's what she said)

Q: What was the most unbelievable lie you've ever told?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

To Myself: 
That he still loved me regardless of the cheating and all the BS he put me though. ( My how time changes ones perspective )

To Another: 
I borrowed my moms car while I was in high school, and drove to see my boyfriend who live 90 mins away. While there, I was being stupid and jumped a set of ramped railroad tracks, and went airborne. I landed on all 4 wheels, but with a distinct "crack". The car shuddered, and I kept on driving. Apparently... I cracked the oil pan, and all of the oil leaked out of the car. My driving it farther was not good. I blew the engine.

I told her that I hit a dog and did it....... Ooooops!!



Are you impulsive??


----------



## stldpn

MzDeeZyre said:


> To Myself:
> That he still loved me regardless of the cheating and all the BS he put me though. ( My how time changes ones perspective )
> 
> To Another:
> I borrowed my moms car while I was in high school, and drove to see my boyfriend who live 90 mins away. While there, I was being stupid and jumped a set of ramped railroad tracks, and went airborne. I landed on all 4 wheels, but with a distinct "crack". The car shuddered, and I kept on driving. Apparently... I cracked the oil pan, and all of the oil leaked out of the car. My driving it farther was not good. I blew the engine.
> 
> I told her that I hit a dog and did it....... Ooooops!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you impulsive??



No, not in general. I have on occasion made mgmt decisions that worked out though in retrospect only worked out because they were decisive but not necessarily best and yet the situation only called for decisive leadership so I got away with it. 

What color ink do you normally write in?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Almost always exclusively purple. Unless it's a legally binding document, then it's always black.

Sweet or Sour??


----------



## rellis10

Always sweet :eat2:

What is your favorite word?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Quite Honestly..... Fuck!


Do you have any allergies?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Quite Honestly..... Fuck!
> 
> 
> Do you have any allergies?




Yes Dustmites are my worst, also a certain type of grass and panecilan


Do you have any reoccurring dreams? and if so what?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> Yes Dustmites are my worst, also a certain type of grass and panecilan
> 
> 
> Do you have any reoccurring dreams? and if so what?



Answer: I have recurring dreams where my family has had to move back to our old apartment. That's a recurring motif. 

Question: What do you wish for more than anything else in the world?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I have recurring dreams where my family has had to move back to our old apartment. That's a recurring motif.
> 
> Question: What do you wish for more than anything else in the world?



To be president of Century Media Records

Question: Have you ever had a crush on a close relative?


----------



## Weirdo890

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> To be president of Century Media Records
> 
> Question: Have you ever had a crush on a close relative?



Answer: No, not really. 

Question: Who is better, The Nostalgia Critic or The Angry Video Game Nerd?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: No, not really.
> 
> Question: Who is better, The Nostalgia Critic or The Angry Video Game Nerd?



The Nostalgia Critic, and he's sexy too!!! :smitten:

Would you ever have plastic surgery?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

Micara said:


> The Nostalgia Critic, and he's sexy too!!! :smitten:
> 
> Would you ever have plastic surgery?



No, I like myself the way I am, but I would like to lose 20-30 lbs for my health.

Question: Do you ever leave the bathroom door open?


----------



## Weirdo890

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> No, I like myself the way I am, but I would like to lose 20-30 lbs for my health.
> 
> Question: Do you ever leave the bathroom door open?



Answer: No, I like my privacy.

Question: Have you ever been a member of a cult?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: No, I like my privacy.
> 
> Question: Have you ever been a member of a cult?



No, but the Jehovah's Witnesses tried to suck my husband in.

Question: Who is your favorite power metal band?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: No, I like my privacy.
> 
> Question: Have you ever been a member of a cult?



No, but I've thought about starting my own cult! 

Power Metal Band?? Hmm. I used to be into Metal back in the 90's and my favorite was Skid Row, but I don't think that they're power metal, are they?

What color crayon would you be?


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> No, but I've thought about starting my own cult!
> 
> Power Metal Band?? Hmm. I used to be into Metal back in the 90's and my favorite was Skid Row, but I don't think that they're power metal, are they?
> 
> What color crayon would you be?



Answer: Some shade of green, since that is the color of the forest.

Question: Who is your hero?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

QUOTE=Micara;1451941]No, but I've thought about starting my own cult! 

Power Metal Band?? Hmm. I used to be into Metal back in the 90's and my favorite was Skid Row, but I don't think that they're power metal, are they?

What color crayon would you be?[/QUOTE]

Micara, power metal is like Dio, HammerFall,Stratovarius, Firewind, (Gus G.... :smitten::smitten: One skinny guy I like, plus he's my buddy ), Sonata Arctica and Helloween.


----------



## Fluffy51888

A: Jesus is my hero! 

Q: (Since today is my birthday, I'll ask a birthday related question! )
How did you celebrate your last birthday?


----------



## spiritangel

rolling my eyes here we went to the hogs breath cafe (not my choice but was pre decided meh I would have preffered a seafood place as we were beside the ocean oh and as usual not even a cake)
and working my butt off for a friends daughters pirate princess party

Q What is your ideal way to spend your birthday?


----------



## rellis10

A: Small gathering of friends, maybe go bowling or something similar. I'm not a fan of big gatherings and parties. I just get choked in that kind of atmosphere.


Q: What's the oddest birthday present you've ever recieved?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune

rellis10 said:


> A: Small gathering of friends, maybe go bowling or something similar. I'm not a fan of big gatherings and parties. I just get choked in that kind of atmosphere.
> 
> 
> Q: What's the oddest birthday present you've ever recieved?



A: A light-up, talking Pikachu doll.

Question: Do you like Justin Bieber?


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't hate him. He's a child. His music; meh.

Q: If you had the choice to give any person or living thing immortality, who/what would it be and why?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> I don't hate him. He's a child. His music; meh.
> 
> Q: If you had the choice to give any person or living thing immortality, who/what would it be and why?



A: After thinking it through, I'm not sure that there is anyone that I hate enough to curse them with that (sure it would be great for the first while, but ultimately I think it would be the loneliest thing in the world).

Q: Gerbils: cute and cuddly, or miniature rats just waiting to bust free and gnaw through the walls of your house?

ETA: about Justin Bieber, half the girls in my son's grade six class are totally coo-coo for him, so of course all the boys loathe him passionately. This amuses me to no end.


----------



## CastingPearls

LOVE rodents (of the small mammal kind--the human kind can piss off) 

Q: Do you find rain generally depressing?


----------



## Lovelyone

A: ABSOLUTELY, although I love thunder and lightening storms...go figure!


Q: Have you done anything wonderful for yourself today? what?


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> A: ABSOLUTELY, although I love thunder and lightening storms...go figure!
> 
> 
> Q: Have you done anything wonderful for yourself today? what?



not yet but my day has only just begun

Q What do you always have to buy when your doing your grocery shopping?


----------



## CastingPearls

bread, cheese, salad fixins, chicken and iced tea.

Q: Fans or air conditioners?


----------



## Aust99

AIR CONDITIONERS... in the car, house and work place.... a MUST in Aust!! 




Q: What do you *wear* to make you feel glamorous/ sexy/ hot??? (((last time someone told me what they do)))


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> AIR CONDITIONERS... in the car, house and work place.... a MUST in Aust!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you *wear* to make you feel glamorous/ sexy/ hot??? (((last time someone told me what they do)))



A: Lacy knickers and matching bra 

Q: What do you love most about living in your country?


----------



## balletguy

I love the country for so many reasons I have been to 42 of the 50 states and I must say each state is so beautifull in their own unique way. 

Q. What are you going to do this evening?


----------



## Weirdo890

balletguy said:


> I love the country for so many reasons I have been to 42 of the 50 states and I must say each state is so beautifull in their own unique way.
> 
> Q. What are you going to do this evening?



Answer: Talk to my girlfriend, then take her to heaven and back. 

Question: Who is your favorite superhero?


----------



## balletguy

I like batman...the guy just kicks ass with no superpowers like superman

Q.
Do u like where u live?


----------



## Micara

balletguy said:


> I like batman...the guy just kicks ass with no superpowers like superman
> 
> Q.
> Do u like where u live?



No, I hate it. Everyone here is dumb and hick. I'd like to move somewhere out west maybe.... 

Q: When's the last time you lied and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

balletguy said:


> I like batman...the guy just kicks ass with no superpowers like superman
> 
> Q.
> Do u like where u live?



Answer: I can't remember, but it probably had to do with covering for my sister not doing her chores.

Question: Why do so many people hate Superman?


----------



## balletguy

I lied to my boss to cover for one of the people who work for me.

what is your favorite type of music


----------



## balletguy

No no I like superman just not my favorite

Q what is your favorite type of music


----------



## Weirdo890

balletguy said:


> No no I like superman just not my favorite
> 
> Q what is your favorite type of music



Answer: I love a wide variety of music. I love what sounds good to me.

Question: DC or Marvel?


----------



## balletguy

A. umm DC? Don't know the differance sorry

Q. Baseball or football


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Football


Chicken or Steak?


----------



## Weirdo890

balletguy said:


> A. umm DC? Don't know the differance sorry
> 
> Q. Baseball or football



Answer: Both please. 

Question: Do you believe in the possibility of multiple universes?


----------



## Linda

A. Yes. Even as a child I would have dreams of parallel universes.

Q. What would be harder for you to give up? Carbs? Sweets? or Meat?


----------



## CastingPearls

Meat. I am a carnivore in every sense of the word. I dream of meat.


Q: Ever see a film that changed your life?


----------



## willowmoon

A: I think meat would be the hardest for me to give up. 

Q: Candy corn at Halloween - yummy or yucky?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Meat. I am a carnivore in every sense of the word. I dream of meat.
> 
> 
> Q: Ever see a film that changed your life?



Answer: Yes I have. A few films have changed my life. They cease being films and become "experiences".

Question: Do you find your fat erotic?


----------



## CastingPearls

Absolutely. As Tad would say, I'm not only a SSBBW and FA, but an auto-FA. Triple-threat.

Q: What's your take on reality TV--you think public executions are only a matter of time?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Absolutely. As Tad would say, I'm not only a SSBBW and FA, but an auto-FA. Triple-threat.
> 
> Q: What's your take on reality TV--you think public executions are only a matter of time?



Answer: Absolutely! We're already becoming like the Roman Empire in that respect.

Question: Do you think fat will be considered chic in the future?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fashion and style is capricious and cyclical. I'd say yes, at some point, as it once was. As King Solomon said, 'There is nothing new under the sun'. He also had over 900 wives and concubines, many of whom, no doubt, were BBW's.

Q: Are we in the ascent or decline of our civilization?


----------



## MaxArden

CastingPearls said:


> Fashion and style is capricious and cyclical. I'd say yes, at some point, as it once was. As King Solomon said, 'There is nothing new under the sun'. He also had over 900 wives and concubines, many of whom, no doubt, were BBW's.
> 
> Q: Are we in the ascent or decline of our civilization?



Both...It's kind of a race at this point

Bald Men? Sexy or Not?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Fashion and style is capricious and cyclical. I'd say yes, at some point, as it once was. As King Solomon said, 'There is nothing new under the sun'. He also had over 900 wives and concubines, many of whom, no doubt, were BBW's.
> 
> Q: Are we in the ascent or decline of our civilization?



Answer: Not attracted to men, so it's a moot point with me. 

Question: What do you find most attractive about a person?


----------



## CastingPearls

A wicked sense of humor and good character. Kindness, too.

Q: Cable or satellite?


----------



## MaxArden

Cable

Favorite Movie Genre?


----------



## CastingPearls

Horror/Thriller

Q: Most hated or irritating celebrity/personality?


----------



## MaxArden

Heidi Montag, but there are many...

Favorite Cartoon Character?


----------



## CastingPearls

Classic:Bugs Bunny
Modern: Invader Zim

Q: Beach or mountains?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Only ever been to the beach so I will have to say Beach!


Chocolate Chip or Oatmeal Raisin?


----------



## MaxArden

Beach at the Ocean

Q. Ideal Dinner?


----------



## Nutty

A: Taco Bell

Q: Hoagies or Sub? (Naming sandwhiches)


----------



## CastingPearls

Blimpie (Hudson County thing)

Q: Any new films you're fixin to see?


----------



## MaxArden

CastingPearls said:


> Blimpie (Hudson County thing)
> 
> Q: Any new films you're fixin to see?



A.KickAss
IronMan2
Let Me In
True Grit

Q. Favorite Musical?


----------



## CastingPearls

Guys and Dolls

Q: Men: Has a women ever sent you flowers? and conversely, 
Women: Have you ever sent/given a man flowers?


----------



## Fish

A: Yes.

Q: If you believe in god, do you believe in a pro-active god that cares about and intervenes in human events of a conceptual god that isn't particularly anthropomorpic or interested in the individual activities of each and every one of us?


----------



## CastingPearls

Pro-active God

Q: Any truth in astrology, numerology, etc.?


----------



## spiritangel

Fish said:


> A: Yes.
> 
> Q: If you believe in god, do you believe in a pro-active god that cares about and intervenes in human events of a conceptual god that isn't particularly anthropomorpic or interested in the individual activities of each and every one of us?



I believe that we evolve and grow that there is a higher consciouness to attain, meh Its all in Traci Hardings books its what I vibe with and believe so hard to explain unless you have read the books



Q: Favourite band?


----------



## Fish

CastingPearls said:


> Pro-active God
> 
> Q: Any truth in astrology, numerology, etc.?



A: Nope.

Q: What's a movie that you like that you KNOW is actually really bad that you normally wouldn't admit to liking?


----------



## Micara

Fish said:


> A: Nope.
> 
> Q: What's a movie that you like that you KNOW is actually really bad that you normally wouldn't admit to liking?



"Grease 2". I actually prefer it to the original because it's so campy and fun, and helloooo, I could sing "Cool Rider" all day long! (And often do!)

Q: What dead person would you want to be haunted by?


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> "Grease 2". I actually prefer it to the original because it's so campy and fun, and helloooo, I could sing "Cool Rider" all day long! (And often do!)
> 
> Q: What dead person would you want to be haunted by?


I sometimes feel like I'm surrounded by loved ones that have passed over, so in a positive light, it would be the four closest women in my immediate family. All strong proud individuals in their own right.

Q: You have $1000 to splurge on. What will you buy?


----------



## Fish

CastingPearls said:


> I sometimes feel like I'm surrounded by loved ones that have passed over, so in a positive light, it would be the four closest women in my immediate family. All strong proud individuals in their own right.
> 
> Q: You have $1000 to splurge on. What will you buy?



A: A cheep clunker of a car. (A Clunker is better than nothing.)

Q: What's the weirdest haircut/hairstyle you've ever had that you're embarased to admit nowadays?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fish said:


> A: A cheep clunker of a car. (A Clunker is better than nothing.)
> 
> Q: What's the weirdest haircut/hairstyle you've ever had that you're embarased to admit nowadays?


OMG a Dorothy Hamill wedge. Not by choice, and prior to that my hair was down to my hips. I was lightheaded for days.

Q: Watch the news? Who do you trust the most?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> OMG a Dorothy Hamill wedge. Not by choice, and prior to that my hair was down to my hips. I was lightheaded for days.
> 
> Q: Watch the news? Who do you trust the most?



no I believe it is far to violent and negative and I dont want to partake of that energy

Q:
Who is your all time favourite band?


----------



## Fish

CastingPearls said:


> OMG a Dorothy Hamill wedge. Not by choice, and prior to that my hair was down to my hips. I was lightheaded for days.
> 
> Q: Watch the news? Who do you trust the most?



Hey, I had a mullet in High School, so I can't judge ANYONE.

As for the news, I have to say I get the most actual information from the Daily Show, of all things. I also occasionally watch "Central Florida News 13", with is a 24 hour news station that is pretty much nothing but headlines when world and national events are involved, so it doesn't give itself the TIME to have much of an opinion on things. (They save THAT for the local nonsense.)

Q: Favorite toy as a kid.


----------



## CastingPearls

What is your all time favourite band?[/QUOTE]

that would be classic Chicago



Fish said:


> Q: Favorite toy as a kid.



A teddy bear and doll that had interchangable clothing my grandmother made. Very diverse wardrobe I might add.

Q: You can go back in time and live (permanently) in any ancient civilization-which would it be?


----------



## Linda

A... I would go back to the pioneer days. Where things were pure and simple and hard work and sweat and integrity got you what you needed.

Q... What is your favorite flower?


----------



## rellis10

A: I'm not much of a gardener by any means by i'v always liked Orchids

Q: How long have you lived in your current home?


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> A... I would go back to the pioneer days. Where things were pure and simple and hard work and sweat and integrity got you what you needed.
> 
> Q... What is your favorite flower?


I don't have one favorite. I want it all. Purple iris, Stargazer lilies, Sterling roses, Gebera daisies...to name a few...

Q: How long have you lived in your current home?

8 years

Q: Can you think of/justify a valid reason for forced sterilization?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Middle aged drug addicts who like impregnating and viciously beating schoolgirls, as well as women who get pregnant to have someone on which to unleash their anger, sexual frustration and rage.

Q. Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## spiritangel

Captain Save said:


> A. Middle aged drug addicts who like impregnating and viciously beating schoolgirls, as well as women who get pregnant to have someone on which to unleash their anger, sexual frustration and rage.
> 
> Q. Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?




My House (oh I love that game)

Q What is your favourite card game?


----------



## Linda

A. Strip Poker....lol Ok, ok Texas Hold em.

Q. When is the last time you did a random act of kindness?


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> A. Strip Poker....lol Ok, ok Texas Hold em.
> 
> Q. When is the last time you did a random act of kindness?



Answer: I can't remember. I try to be kind to everyone. :happy:

Question: How do we decide what is right and wrong in this world?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I can't remember. I try to be kind to everyone. :happy:
> 
> Question: How do we decide what is right and wrong in this world?



for me it comes down to my one major moral compass as long as what I do doesnt harm anyone else or myself then its ok (think about it covers all the commandments ect) and my other thing i live by is "what shall ye sow so shall ye reap"

think both of those cover pretty much everything


Q: What are your three worst faults?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> for me it comes down to my one major moral compass as long as what I do doesnt harm anyone else or myself then its ok (think about it covers all the commandments ect) and my other thing i live by is "what shall ye sow so shall ye reap"
> 
> think both of those cover pretty much everything
> 
> 
> Q: What are your three worst faults?



I am career driven, and I've given up a lot of little things for a good career.
I am not always as grateful for what I have as I could be.
I deal with periodic bouts of depression, and when it's bad it's really bad.

Do you doodle? ever doodle anything naughty?


----------



## littlefairywren

Do you doodle? ever doodle anything naughty?

A: I doodle all the time....rarely naughty though. I doodle a lot of cubes and flowers.

Q: What are your three best traits?


----------



## CastingPearls

tenacity, passion and assertiveness.

Q: Does great dissapointment ever lead to greater wisdom for you?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> tenacity, passion and assertiveness.
> 
> Q: Does great dissapointment ever lead to greater wisdom for you?



I learn best from my mistakes. Especially the ones I've borne romantically.

How often do you discuss dims (or any other web board you frequent) with nonmembers?


----------



## CastingPearls

Very frequently

Q: What is the greatest thing one can do for another?


----------



## msbard90

Give and honestly expect nothing in return.


Do you know how to give a good massage? (because I need one now!)


----------



## KittyKitten

A.Yup, put lotion on his back and make him moan.

Q. What irks you do most about driving?


----------



## Lovelyone

A: People who drive with their turn light on but NEVER turn.

Q: What is your one guilty pleasure?


----------



## stldpn

Lovelyone said:


> A: People who drive with their turn light on but NEVER turn.
> 
> Q: What is your one guilty pleasure?



chicken tonight 

Have you ever thought about deleting your dims account?


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> chicken tonight
> 
> Have you ever thought about deleting your dims account?


I wouldn't give anyone the satisfaction

Q: Ever suffer from extended insomnia?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Yes.... I tend to get that way when I get stressed out.


Do you think that what people say on the internet really should hurt your feelings?


----------



## Lovelyone

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes.... I tend to get that way when I get stressed out.
> 
> 
> Do you think that what people say on the internet really should hurt your feelings?



A: I think it would depend on who said it. IF its a life time friend, I might get my feelings hurt. Some shlub I just met online is going to have less of an effect on my feelings.

Q: Do you believe in reincarnation?


----------



## msbard90

Not exactly.

What is the weirdest trend you remember following?


----------



## Lovelyone

msbard90 said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> What is the weirdest trend you remember following?



I had dyed blond spiked hair (kajagoogoo style) and grew a long tail in the back of my hair when I was a teenager in the 80's

Q: If you could change one thing about the world today..what would it be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Give people better access to life-saving medications. I figure this one is realistic - "world peace" sounds nice, but not much we can do to make it happen.

Q: Do you want to be fatter? thinner?


----------



## balletguy

I guess I could lose a few lbs. 

Q. How often are you on Dims per day


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> I guess I could lose a few lbs.
> 
> Q. How often are you on Dims per day



too often I have no life hmm must get back to making bears and that kind of thing


Q What is your favourite childhood memory?


----------



## balletguy

hmm I have a few that should not be posted on the forms board...but my PC answer is going to baseball games with my dad.

Q. What time is it where you are


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> hmm I have a few that should not be posted on the forms board...but my PC answer is going to baseball games with my dad.
> 
> Q. What time is it where you are



A: It has just gone 12.20am.

Q: What is the last thing you do, before crawling into bed at night?


----------



## balletguy

littlefairywren said:


> A: It has just gone 12.20am.
> 
> Q: What is the last thing you do, before crawling into bed at night?



Brush my teeth

Q. Is it nice out where u live today


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> Brush my teeth
> 
> Q. Is it nice out where u live today



A: If you like the dark, then yes it sure is! But it is kinda chilly 

Q: Have you ever fainted?


----------



## balletguy

yes when i was a kid i did a few times

Q. Do you like seafood


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> yes when i was a kid i did a few times
> 
> Q. Do you like seafood



A: I love seafood, until I get a bone in my mouth. Then I don't like it so much.

Q: What is the most disgusting thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## balletguy

(Ha bone) sorry i am such a kid sometimes

Dont like mac and cheese cant even stand the smell of it

Q. What is your favorite type of food


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> (Ha bone) sorry i am such a kid sometimes
> 
> Dont like mac and cheese cant even stand the smell of it
> 
> Q. What is your favorite type of food



LOL...woopsie daisy. Cheeky 

A: Chinese anything! Oh, except chicken feet...they give me the heebie jeebies!

Q: What is your least favourite time of the day?


----------



## balletguy

littlefairywren said:


> LOL...woopsie daisy. Cheeky
> 
> A: Chinese anything! Oh, except chicken feet...they give me the heebie jeebies!
> 
> Q: What is your least favourite time of the day?



Morning...

Q. What is your favorite place to shop?


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> Morning...
> 
> Q. What is your favorite place to shop?



A: Wherever there are gadgets to play with....I love roaming around Dick Smith Electronics. Totally nerdy 

Q: Do you enjoy grocery shopping?


----------



## Lovelyone

littlefairywren said:


> A: Wherever there are gadgets to play with....I love roaming around Dick Smith Electronics. Totally nerdy
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy grocery shopping?


A: yes, but I do it in the early morning (3a.m. ish) as to avoid crowds.

Q: What's the most important lesson that you've learned about life, thus far?


----------



## Tad

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Do you enjoy grocery shopping?



A: When there is time to poke along and look at lots of different things, and maybe enough money to pick a few of them up, and perhaps part of the shopping is at the farmer's market....then yes. Otherwise it is a chore, ranging from 'meh' to 'so just how bad _was _I in a past life, to have deserved this.'

Q: Which is worse: too much information, or too little?


----------



## Lovelyone

Tad said:


> A: When there is time to poke along and look at lots of different things, and maybe enough money to pick a few of them up, and perhaps part of the shopping is at the farmer's market....then yes. Otherwise it is a chore, ranging from 'meh' to 'so just how bad _was _I in a past life, to have deserved this.'
> 
> Q: Which is worse: too much information, or too little?


A: too little

Q: What's the most important lesson that you've learned about life, thus far?


----------



## msbard90

I sometimes do. Its usually a good trip if no one is at the deli counter and the lines are short. I don't like waiting... 

And samples are good too 

Have you ever thought about being a porn star?


----------



## Lovelyone

msbard90 said:


> I sometimes do. Its usually a good trip if no one is at the deli counter and the lines are short. I don't like waiting...
> 
> And samples are good too
> 
> Have you ever thought about being a porn star?


 A: Never
Q: What's the most important lesson that you've learned about life, thus far?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes because I was asked by a producer if I would consider it and my husband already had the money spent. LOLOLOLOLOL (and no, I didn't go for it)

LovelyOne's Q: What's the most important lesson that you've learned about life, thus far?

Stand up for what you believe in even if you stand alone and always be true to yourself. 

Q: Most shocking question ever posed to you? (see above for mine)


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> Yes because I was asked by a producer if I would consider it and my husband already had the money spent. LOLOLOLOLOL (and no, I didn't go for it)
> 
> LovelyOne's Q: What's the most important lesson that you've learned about life, thus far?
> 
> Stand up for what you believe in even if you stand alone and always be true to yourself.
> 
> Q: Most shocking question ever posed to you? (see above for mine)



A: the shocking question was "Will you sit on and squash my face for money?

Q: who is your hero?


----------



## balletguy

A. My dad

Q. Where is your favorite place to be


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> A. My dad
> 
> Q. Where is your favorite place to be


Anywhere where I'm surrounded by people I enjoy, with good food and music. 

Q: Favorite piece of furniture in your home?


----------



## balletguy

my bed

On a sad day what do you do to make yourself smile


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> my bed
> 
> On a sad day what do you do to make yourself smile


I go for a ride in my car and sing to my CDs at the top of my voice.

Q: Warm or cold climate--pick one!


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> I go for a ride in my car and sing to my CDs at the top of my voice.
> 
> Q: Warm or cold climate--pick one!



Warm

Q. Beer or wine


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Warm or cold climate--pick one!



A: Cold! You can always put on warmer clothes--and it makes cuddling so much more pleasant 

Q: Milk: no fat, part fat, full fat, soy.....??? (ETA: ....chocolate....)


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> Warm
> 
> Q. Beer or wine


Oh both, please. Wine if I must.

Tad: Q: Milk: no fat, part fat, full fat, soy.....??? (ETA: ....chocolate....)

Vanilla soy or almond.



Q: How many magazines do you subscribe to?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: How many magazines do you subscribe to?



A: Me? One (and I can barely keep up with it). My son? About five--he gets more mail than my wife and I combined, if you don't count bills!


----------



## CastingPearls

Question Tad---your turn!!!!


----------



## Tad

Whoops!

Q: Does being dressed in black make someone look smaller or bigger?


----------



## balletguy

smaller

Why does my head hurt so much:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> smaller
> 
> Why does my head hurt so much:doh:


hangover or pollen

Q: What are your thoughts on beauty pageants?


----------



## balletguy

ha...hung over

A. A thing of the past

Q. What is your favorite clothing store


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> ha...hung over
> 
> A. A thing of the past
> 
> Q. What is your favorite clothing store


It's a toss up between Sillhouettes and Ulla Popkin. Catherines is great too. But I'm spoiled--I still have a lot of custom made stuff from my former life.

Q: Favorite childhood game?


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> It's a toss up between Sillhouettes and Ulla Popkin. Catherines is great too. But I'm spoiled--I still have a lot of custom made stuff from my former life.
> 
> Q: Favorite childhood game?



A. Playing doctor....

Q. What is your favorite day of the week


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> A. Playing doctor....
> 
> Q. What is your favorite day of the week


Funny...that was MY favorite game too! 

Friday...always Friday...

Q: I'm going to a wedding on Saturday. Long slinky sparkly chocolate dress with a u-neckline, or baby blue Chanel-type sheath with jacket--also somewhat sparkly. Can't decide.....


----------



## balletguy

Q: I'm going to a wedding on Saturday. Long slinky sparkly chocolate dress with a u-neckline, or baby blue Chanel-type sheath with jacket--also somewhat sparkly. Can't decide.....

A.Baby blue yummy...... (what kind of shoes)

Q. What is your favorite food


----------



## CastingPearls

balletguy said:


> Q: I'm going to a wedding on Saturday. Long slinky sparkly chocolate dress with a u-neckline, or baby blue Chanel-type sheath with jacket--also somewhat sparkly. Can't decide.....
> 
> A.Baby blue yummy...... (what kind of shoes)
> 
> Q. What is your favorite food


Um...not sure---I have bone leather flats but I strongly feel they'll clash with the silver sparkles...so I'm leaning more towards linen (both textile and color) flats shot with silver threads and trim.

A: Anything involving cheese and/or seafood.

Q: Does anything Dr. Phil says make ANY sense to you?


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> Um...not sure---I have bone leather flats but I strongly feel they'll clash with the silver sparkles...so I'm leaning more towards linen (both textile and color) flats shot with silver threads and trim.
> 
> A: Anything involving cheese and/or seafood.
> 
> Q: Does anything Dr. Phil says make ANY sense to you?



Sounds hot either way

A. Don't really know what the guy has to say sorry

Q. If you could change one thing about u what would it be


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Um...not sure---I have bone leather flats but I strongly feel they'll clash with the silver sparkles...so I'm leaning more towards linen (both textile and color) flats shot with silver threads and trim.
> 
> A: Anything involving cheese and/or seafood.
> 
> Q: Does anything Dr. Phil says make ANY sense to you?



The only thing of his that I know is his catch-phrase "Do you want to be right, or be happy?" and I think that there are a lot of situations where it is actually helpful to ask one that (not that either answer is right, but just to be clear on priorities).

Q: oven mitts or pot-holders?


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> Um...not sure---I have bone leather flats but I strongly feel they'll clash with the silver sparkles...so I'm leaning more towards linen (both textile and color) flats shot with silver threads and trim.
> 
> A: Anything involving cheese and/or seafood.
> 
> Q: Does anything Dr. Phil says make ANY sense to you?



Once in a while he imparts a little nugget of wisdom (me thinks its just an oddity) but for the most part I think he is just a big bag blowhard ball of hot gas.

Damn Tad beat me again...I say potholders.  

Q: Do you set goals for yourself each day or are you a fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants kind of person?


----------



## balletguy

seat of pants

Q. Any big plans this weekend


----------



## CastingPearls

John Valby in concert tomorrow night, then a wedding in Princeton overnight.

By the way--the ovenmitt v potholder debate is alive and well in my home. Spouse takes my non-use of ovenmitts personally. I'm more of a kitchen towel girl.

Q: Are you dependent on your cell phone?


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> John Valby in concert tomorrow night, then a wedding in Princeton overnight.
> 
> By the way--the ovenmitt v potholder debate is alive and well in my home. Spouse takes my non-use of ovenmitts personally. I'm more of a kitchen towel girl.
> 
> Q: Are you dependent on your cell phone?



A: I am probably one of the last hold-outs on the planet who doesn't have one. 

Q: What is best time you ever had with a person of the same gender?


----------



## Tad

Lovelyone said:


> Q: What is best time you ever had with a person of the same gender?



Good gravy, too many to count--that is what friends are for! It was probably sitting around, talking, playing cards, maybe having a bit to drink...but too many good times to pick just one.

ETA: right, add a question--having trouble with that part today!

Q: Sleep off a cold, or just keep charging on through it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> Good gravy, too many to count--that is what friends are for! It was probably sitting around, talking, playing cards, maybe having a bit to drink...but too many good times to pick just one.
> 
> ETA: right, add a question--having trouble with that part today!
> 
> Q: Sleep off a cold, or just keep charging on through it?


Sleep. I completely shut down when I'm sick.

Q: Do you enjoy foreign film? Subtitles or dubbing?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Only if they're martial-arts films with grainy color and even granier acting. And yes, dubbed, in that instance.

Q: Will Stephen King ever write a good horror book again?


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> A:
> Q: Will Stephen King ever write a good horror book again?



A: Did he ever write one to start with?  (Sorry- I love his ideas, but I am not a fan of his writing style. I've got too much ADD to read 20 pages describing one little detail.)

Q: Name the most terrifying moment of your life so far.


----------



## Linda

A...doing CPR after my son choked on a hot dog....damn the hot dogs!!!!

Q... What decade was the best in your life so far?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Linda said:


> Q... What decade was the best in your life so far?



The one I am currently in! 


Have you ever had feelings for someone that you know didn't feel the same way?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> The one I am currently in!
> 
> 
> Have you ever had feelings for someone that you know didn't feel the same way?



Yes the first guy I ever fell in love with


Q: Do you have any toys (of the kid type variety) in your house if so what and why (other than ones for your auctual kids I mean that are yours)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

spiritangel said:


> Q: Do you have any toys (of the kid type variety) in your house if so what and why (other than ones for your auctual kids I mean that are yours)



Yes, I like Hello Kitty and I have a few cutesy stuffed animal toys that scattered around of her.


Do you have a song that you listen to specifically when you're feeling blue?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes, I like Hello Kitty and I have a few cutesy stuffed animal toys that scattered around of her.
> 
> 
> Do you have a song that you listen to specifically when you're feeling blue?



I have a few but have to say glockenpop from spiderbait is a song I can never be blue to and FAKER cause it feels like home well Addicted romantic the first album (might have something to do with the lead singer and being childhood friends but yeah)


Q Do you have any strange reactions to alcahol? eg a friend used to get really agro drinking scotch and my ex used to hear inanimate objects talk when he drank butterscotch schnapps and get paranoid when drinking baileys


----------



## MzDeeZyre

spiritangel said:


> Q Do you have any strange reactions to alcohol?



I have been told that Tequila makes me "aggressive"......lol


Where do you hope that you will be 1 year from now?


----------



## Tad

MzDeeZyre said:


> Where do you hope that you will be 1 year from now?



A: Still working here (perilous times in the tech sector still....)

Q: Do you floss?


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually yes...I even keep those kiddie dinosaur flossers in my purse.

Q: Ever have to tell someone they had bad breath or body odor?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Actually yes...I even keep those kiddie dinosaur flossers in my purse.
> 
> Q: Ever have to tell someone they had bad breath or body odor?



Yes, I had to sit down with someone and discuss incontinence aids because they were ruining office furniture and no one else would work with them.

Have you ever had to terminate a difficult employee?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes. Unfortunately there was a difference of opinion between myself and upper management, on what was so difficult about the employee, but she took it well.

Q: Do you think a cure for cancer or AIDS will be discovered or developed within the next ten years. (doesn't include disease management)


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Yes. Unfortunately there was a difference of opinion between myself and upper management, on what was so difficult about the employee, but she took it well.
> 
> Q: Do you think a cure for cancer or AIDS will be discovered or developed within the next ten years. (doesn't include disease management)



Do I think it's possible ? sure But just like diabetes there is now more push to make it a manageable disease than there is to find a cure. You may see a vaccination... 

What kind of e-mail account do you have?


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a web-based account that I give to everyone, and one from my IP that I only share with close friends and family. I think I also have a ghost account I use to give annoying websites I get rerouted to from another, that basically goes to nowhere and I never check.


Q: What cancelled TV series would you like to see return?


----------



## Lamia

CastingPearls said:


> I have a web-based account that I give to everyone, and one from my IP that I only share with close friends and family. I think I also have a ghost account I use to give annoying websites I get rerouted to from another, that basically goes to nowhere and I never check.
> 
> 
> Q: What cancelled TV series would you like to see return?



FIREFLY!!! :wubu:

Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> FIREFLY!!! :wubu:
> 
> Have you ever seen a UFO?


Actually yes and someone else was with me and saw it too and neither of us were drunk. LOL

Q: If you could give a fictitious character life--who would it be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Superman. The world could use someone to help out with its problems.

Q: The Dark Side of the Force - would you use it if you could?


----------



## Lamia

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Superman. The world could use someone to help out with its problems.
> 
> Q: The Dark Side of the Force - would you use it if you could?



What do you mean "If"? *steeples fingers evilly*

Have you ever avoided buying a lottery ticket out of fear that you might win?


----------



## spiritangel

Lamia said:


> What do you mean "If"? *steeples fingers evilly*
> 
> Have you ever avoided buying a lottery ticket out of fear that you might win?



never

do you buy lottery tickets?


----------



## willowmoon

Maybe once a month, not often at all. 

What sweet treat would be the hardest to give up?


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Maybe once a month, not often at all.
> 
> What sweet treat would be the hardest to give up?



A: That would be Chocolate.....impossible to consider!

Q: Are you a smoker?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: That would be Chocolate.....impossible to consider!
> 
> Q: Are you a smoker?



no

Q Are you Human?


----------



## rellis10

A: Yes....but that's disputable 


Q: What is your favorite video/computer game?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II Plus (for the Nintendo GameCube)

Q: Are you a dog person or a cat person?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II Plus (for the Nintendo GameCube)
> 
> Q: Are you a dog person or a cat person?



definately dog although cats do seem to love me for some crazy reason


Q: Anchovies on your pizza yes or no?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

spiritangel said:


> Q: Anchovies on your pizza yes or no?



Ewwwww NO


Do you have vivid dreams? Do you remember them when you wake up?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ewwwww NO
> 
> 
> Do you have vivid dreams? Do you remember them when you wake up?



on occassion and those ones yes

Do you have any reoccuring nightmares?


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> on occassion and those ones yes
> 
> Do you have any reoccuring nightmares?



A: When I was a kid, I had the same dream every Christmas. In it, I was in a glass dome on the moon. Inside the dome were grass and trees, and children playing in the grass. Everything's peaceful.

Suddenly my view shifts to a dark, rusted cylindrical steel tunnel. A faint rumbling sound can be heard in the distance. As I watch, a rusted iron rod shoots up at me. It's about thirty feet across and fills the entire tunnel. The rumbling gets louder as it nears, and then I'm back in the dome, and I know that if that rod reaches the end of the tunnel, the earth will be destroyed. The laughter and chatter of the children playing has taken on a more sinister and disturbing tone.

I look across the dome to one of the supporting girders. There is a red button on the girder that will stop the rod. I start to run toward it, but the air is thick like molasses. It seems to take an eternity to reach the girder, and I reach toward the button... and wake up.

Every Christmas. From age three or four on until I was about 12 or 13. Sometimes instead of on the moon I was on a beach, and the button was on a remote sitting on one of those umbrella tables, and the sand slowed me down as I ran toward it. But other than that, same dream.

I think I finally tracked down the source though. A song by Raffi, called On Christmas Morning. One of the lines was:
On Christmas morning 
I'll wake up bright and early
Be the first one out of bed
With the mistletoe above my head

At age three, I misheard 'mistletoe' as 'missiles' and from then on associated Christmas with global destruction >.<

TL;DR: Yes. Or at least I used to.

Q: Do you make impulsive purchases you later regret?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

spiritangel said:


> Do you have any reoccuring nightmares?



No.... not anymore. I did when I took a specific medication though.


Q: Do you make impulsive purchases you later regret?


Very rarely.



What's your favorite breakfast?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> No.... not anymore. I did when I took a specific medication though.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you make impulsive purchases you later regret?
> 
> 
> Very rarely.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite breakfast?



hmmm I have a few love pancakes, french toast or good old fashioned bacon and eggs  but couldnt tell you wich one I like the best out of those 

Q: Favourite type of underwear?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Boy Shorts.... I love how they fit!


Have you ever gone fishing?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Boy Shorts.... I love how they fit!
> 
> 
> Have you ever gone fishing?



yes but not since I was a teenager, used to love it though


Do you believe in magic?


----------



## msbard90

Can't say I do.

How often do you watch tv/movies?


----------



## Lovelyone

msbard90 said:


> Can't say I do.
> 
> How often do you watch tv/movies?


A: Everyday
Q: What is the best present you've ever received from someone?


----------



## freakyfred

Lovelyone said:


> A: Everyday
> Q: What is the best present you've ever received from someone?



A: Mini DVD player when I was 16. Loved that thing.

Q: What is your favourite cartoon character?


----------



## 0nlnn

freakyfred said:


> A: Mini DVD player when I was 16. Loved that thing.
> 
> Q: What is your favourite cartoon character?



A: Errr, probably Micky Mouse (from the really old B&Ws)

Q: What is the most embarrassing thing that has happened to you?


----------



## Lovelyone

0nlnn said:


> A: Errr, probably Micky Mouse (from the really old B&Ws)
> 
> Q: What is the most embarrassing thing that has happened to you?



during a joking around moment at the bowling alley, my niece grabbed the edge of my pants (instead of the ball out of my hands) as I stepped forward to throw the ball. The end result was that I mooned the entire bowling alley while wearing those pantyhose type undies.  

Q: Where is the place that you call your sanctuary? Where is the place that you go to get away from it all and be alone?(a room, a place, a garden, etc....tell us yours.)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

A.
I go out to a local lake to fish and I reflect on what's bothering me. (picture attached is where I sit at the lake @ sundown)




Q.
When something is bothering you, do you tend to hold it in, or want to talk about it? 

View attachment ricc.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> A.
> I go out to a local lake to fish and I reflect on what's bothering me. (picture attached is where I sit at the lake @ sundown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.
> When something is bothering you, do you tend to hold it in, or want to talk about it?



I need to talk it out, or in my case I seem to write it out for myself wich often turns into a blog post or two lol


Q are you a tackle problems head on person or sweep them under the carpet?


----------



## msbard90

Depends on the issue, but I generally want to get things done before I completely forget about it.

What was your first stuffed animal or doll's name?


----------



## spiritangel

msbard90 said:


> Depends on the issue, but I generally want to get things done before I completely forget about it.
> 
> What was your first stuffed animal or doll's name?



A koala called koala and a puppy called fred cause poppy fred gave them to me

Do you still have any of your early childhood toys?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yes, I do, somewhere in my mother's attic.

Q: Short shorts + SSBBW - does wearing them in public advance or hinder fat acceptance?


----------



## rellis10

A: In my honest opinion i think it may hinder. As sad as it seems people may not look upon it favourably and poke fun instead. Not my view, but the general public are fickle.

Q: What was the last item of clothing you bought?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A: In my honest opinion i think it may hinder. As sad as it seems people may not look upon it favourably and poke fun instead. Not my view, but the general public are fickle.
> 
> Q: What was the last item of clothing you bought?



umm some really cute new knickers other than that My new dress 


Q What is your favourite make you feel good outfit?


----------



## CastingPearls

I have these stunning hand beaded jeans with embroidery and pearls stitched in as well...so gorgeous. Anything I wear them with--I just love how I feel in them.

Q: Can you knit, needlepoint or crochet?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I can and do crochet 



What is one thing that is a given with you?


----------



## Adamantoise

disregard this


----------



## Famouslastwords

MzDeeZyre said:


> What is one thing that is a given with you?



Who I am varies on who you ask. 

Why don't guys leave the toilet seat down?


----------



## Lovelyone

Famouslastwords said:


> Who I am varies on who you ask.
> 
> Why don't guys leave the toilet seat down?



A: cos they have bad aim and need a bigger target
Q: What is your all time favorite feel good song?


----------



## toni

Lovelyone said:


> Q: What is your all time favorite feel good song?



A: I don't have an all time favorite. Mine changes all the time. Right now it is Michael Bubble's "havent met you yet". It is so happy and hopeful. You can't help but sing along and feel good.

Q: Do you believe there is an after life? If so, what do you image it to be? Will there be anyone waiting for you?


----------



## Dmitra

toni said:


> Q: Do you believe there is an after life? If so, what do you image it to be? Will there be anyone waiting for you?



A: I try to be open to the possibility of some part of our "Me" selves remaining after physical death. The imagery of what happens after is pretty much Western heavenly with some Tibetan (ala The Book of the Dead), classical Egyptian, and Buddhist influences, along with that from movies like Made In Heaven and Defending Your Life, and Richard Matheson's book What Dreams May Come to name a few examples. (Life After Life by Dr. Raymond Moody and 20 Cases Suggestive of Reincarnation by Dr. Ian Stevenson are a couple of scientifically interesting treatments, too.) It's comforting to think someone will be waiting on the other side so I guess I can say I hope so.

Q: Kilts: Sexy or scary?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Depends.. On Who. Could Be Either.

Q: Do you believe in Faeries?


----------



## CastingPearls

I believe in people who think they're fairies and I think there's something to be said about many cultures' beliefs in little folk.

Q: What film would you never see again?


----------



## rellis10

A: Tetsuo.......that film freaked me out so much i would gladly take every recording of it and bury them in the biggest hole i can dig.

Q: If you didnt have your own name...what would you like to be called?


----------



## kristineirl

Emily. It's a whole thing with me :]

Q: are you one to believe in the paranormal / supernatural?


----------



## balletguy

sure am

q. what is your favorite tv show


----------



## kristineirl

of all time? I &#9829; Lucy. 
Runner up goes to LOST. 

Q: do you ALWAYS wash your hands after using the washroom?


----------



## willowmoon

LOST

What did you think of the Star Wars prequel movies (Episodes I thru III) ?


----------



## balletguy

I did not see them sorry...

Any big plans for the holiday weekend?


----------



## Linda

Helping a friend move and heading to the beach.


What is your favorite picnic food?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

My Bacon Ranch Potato Salad...... YUM!


Thunderstorms or Snowstorms?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> My Bacon Ranch Potato Salad...... YUM!
> 
> 
> Thunderstorms or Snowstorms?



well I have never been in a snowstorm but there is something magical about watching lightning crackle over the ocean or the land that I love so thunderstorms

Q: What is the most creative thing you do?


----------



## Linda

A: Write

Q: When you are stressed what do you do for yourself to relax?


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> A: Write
> 
> Q: When you are stressed what do you do for yourself to relax?



A: I like to paint if I am stressed because I switch of when I have a brush in my hand. Failing that, CHOCOLATE!

Q: Do you make a wish whenever you find a coin on the ground?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: I like to paint if I am stressed because I switch of when I have a brush in my hand. Failing that, CHOCOLATE!
> 
> Q: Do you make a wish whenever you find a coin on the ground?




A: No, the question isn't whether I make a wish if I find a coin on the ground, it's whether I pick it up on not. And the answer is, depends on whether I feel it's sanitary, whether I care if it's sanitary, or how poor I am.

Q: How many pubes do you have?


----------



## Aust99

Famouslastwords said:


> A: No, the question isn't whether I make a wish if I find a coin on the ground, it's whether I pick it up on not. And the answer is, depends on whether I feel it's sanitary, whether I care if it's sanitary, or how poor I am.
> 
> Q: How many pubes do you have?



A: Depends on my plans that week... 


Q: Where have you been hiding??:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

hmm Nowra lol


Do you do any christmas in July stuffs?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> hmm Nowra lol
> 
> 
> Do you do any christmas in July stuffs?



Answer: No.

Question: What song always makes you cry?


----------



## kristineirl

A: nothing else matters by metallica, always, always always without fail. 

Q: what would you spend your last dollar on?


----------



## supersizebbw

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: No.
> 
> Question: What song always makes you cry?



Answer: Country road take me home by John Denver

Question: What would you put as no1 on your bucket list?


----------



## Famouslastwords

kristineirl said:


> A: nothing else matters by metallica, always, always always without fail.
> 
> Q: what would you spend your last dollar on?



Food.



supersizebbw said:


> Answer: Country road take me home by John Denver
> 
> Question: What would you put as no1 on your bucket list?



Tough question, hmm... last thing I do before I die. Get bitten by Edward Cullen and never die. Muwhahahahahahahahahaha.

Or at least Emmett.

Alice would totally kill me if I went for Jasper.


Q: Seriously, are you wearing any of the following: Spiderman, Batman, My Little Pony, Strawberry Shortcake, Rainbow Brite, Superman, Wonderwoman, Captain America, etc underwear? *edit* Would you? All of them?


----------



## Weirdo890

Famouslastwords said:


> Food.
> 
> 
> 
> Tough question, hmm... last thing I do before I die. Get bitten by Edward Cullen and never die. Muwhahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Or at least Emmett.
> 
> Alice would totally kill me if I went for Jasper.
> 
> 
> Q: Seriously, are you wearing any of the following: Spiderman, Batman, My Little Pony, Strawberry Shortcake, Rainbow Brite, Superman, Wonderwoman, Captain America, etc underwear? *edit* Would you? All of them?



Answer: I might wear undies with the Superman or Captain America emblems. I am not wearing any of the above though.

Question: Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: Both dammit.

Q: Ever played with a Light Brite?


----------



## Weirdo890

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Both dammit.
> 
> Q: Ever played with a Light Brite?



Answer: Oh HELL yes! I played with it all the time as a kid. I could sit there for an hour or two and just have fun with it. Thank you for bringing back such wonderful childhood memories. :happy:

Question: Chaplin or Keaton?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Oh HELL yes! I played with it all the time as a kid. I could sit there for an hour or two and just have fun with it. Thank you for bringing back such wonderful childhood memories. :happy:
> 
> Question: Chaplin or Keaton?



thats a very hard choice but chaplin because he wrote a song that still tugs at my heartstrings


Q: What era do you think you belong to/relate to ?


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> thats a very hard choice but chaplin because he wrote a song that still tugs at my heartstrings
> 
> 
> Q: What era do you think you belong to/relate to ?



Either the 1960s (hippie) or the 2060s (massively impatient progressive sci-fi nerd)


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> thats a very hard choice but chaplin because he wrote a song that still tugs at my heartstrings
> 
> 
> Q: What era do you think you belong to/relate to ?



Answer: I don't know. I can relate to different periods, but it might be more 1960s or earlier. However, I am still as much a child of my time than any other.

Question: What is the song that makes you get up and move?


----------



## Lovelyone

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I don't know. I can relate to different periods, but it might be more 1960s or earlier. However, I am still as much a child of my time than any other.
> 
> Question: What is the song that makes you get up and move?



A:Walking on Sunshine -Katrina and the waves

Q: IF you could be anywhere at the very moment and money was not an issue, where would you go?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Lovelyone said:


> Q: IF you could be anywhere at the very moment and money was not an issue, where would you go?



In his arms :wubu:


What is a pet that you have always wanted?


----------



## freakyfred

MzDeeZyre said:


> In his arms :wubu:
> 
> 
> What is a pet that you have always wanted?



A skunk. They may be high maintenance but fudge I want one.


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Lovelyone

freakyfred said:


> A skunk. They may be high maintenance but fudge I want one.
> 
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?


A: to avoid everyone who even resembles family

Q: Favorite ice cream?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Lovelyone said:


> Q: Favorite ice cream?



Cold Stone.... pretty much anything from there!!


Do you text while you drive?


----------



## Weirdo890

MzDeeZyre said:


> Cold Stone.... pretty much anything from there!!
> 
> 
> Do you text while you drive?



Answer: Nope.

Question: What is the most though-provoking film you've ever seen?


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is the most though-provoking film you've ever seen?



A: Dangerous Liasons. Any time you identify with and cheer for people who are behaving terribly it is thought provoking, and this movie did that in spades (mind you, I don't watch that many movies, there may be more thought provoking films out there.....I've just not seen them).

Q: Think back to 16 years old.....what song was probably on your turn-table, walkman, MP3 or whatever music maker you were using at the time?


----------



## Christov

Tad said:


> A: Dangerous Liasons. Any time you identify with and cheer for people who are behaving terribly it is thought provoking, and this movie did that in spades (mind you, I don't watch that many movies, there may be more thought provoking films out there.....I've just not seen them).
> 
> Q: Think back to 16 years old.....what song was probably on your turn-table, walkman, MP3 or whatever music maker you were using at the time?


Probably I Am The Walrus. I used to love spacing out to that song. 

Have you ever done something you thought was cool only to realise it was massively embarrassing?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is the most though-provoking film you've ever seen?



What Dreams May Come


What century do you think you should have been born in?


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> What Dreams May Come
> 
> 
> What century do you think you should have been born in?



The early part of this one. So that I could work for Al Capone alongside my Nano and my Grandpa! 

If you joined the circus, what act would you most want to perform?


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> The early part of this one. So that I could work for Al Capone alongside my Nano and my Grandpa!
> 
> If you joined the circus, what act would you most want to perform?


Lion tamer

Q: What dream gadget do you covet?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Lion tamer
> 
> Q: What dream gadget do you covet?



A flavour shaker from jamie olivers collection and a replacement for my moulinex (blender, food processor, and coffee/spice grinder in one) although I have also spent quite some time drooling over the vitamix as well


Q What concert/event do you wish you had gotten to attend but will never get to?


----------



## msbard90

I've always wanted to go to a weezer concert back when they were cool.
I feel that it would be infested with moronic preteens now. 

Do you take a lot of pictures?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

msbard90 said:


> Do you take a lot of pictures?



I take tons of pictures. My camera is always with me.


If you were making a first meal for your bf/gf what would you make them?


----------



## msbard90

I'd make them home made pasta with meatballs home made sauce- put it with some garlic bread and a salad. Who doesn't like pasta? And best of all when he finds out that its all made by hand.... oh man!

Do you get your hair cut at a chain store or a private salon?


----------



## Lamia

msbard90 said:


> I'd make them home made pasta with meatballs home made sauce- put it with some garlic bread and a salad. Who doesn't like pasta? And best of all when he finds out that its all made by hand.... oh man!
> 
> Do you get your hair cut at a chain store or a private salon?



My niece owns her own salon and she does my hair. 

Have you ever pulled a prank on someone and they got seriously pissed off?


----------



## balletguy

i have pulled a few good pranks but no one has ever gotten pissed


q. what time is it where u live


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> i have pulled a few good pranks but no one has ever gotten pissed
> 
> 
> q. what time is it where u live



9.17pm

Q What is your fav pratical joke?


----------



## rellis10

A: clear tape or cellophane over a doorway 

Q: Which season is your favorite?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A: clear tape or cellophane over a doorway
> 
> Q: Which season is your favorite?



spring there is something soo magical about watching the world come to life again after the harsh cold of winter

Q: What song always makes you smile?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> spring there is something soo magical about watching the world come to life again after the harsh cold of winter
> 
> Q: What song always makes you smile?



"Here comes the sun" Beatles

How many lamps do you own?


----------



## Famouslastwords

3

Do you try to repel mosquitos or do you not worry about them?


----------



## Captain Save

A. I repel them with the most potent chemicals available, up to and including napalm.

Q. Does anyone know how to track cell phone locations via the internet? I promise not to invade anyone's privacy or commit any crimes.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: No, but that sounds like a neat idea.

Q: Is money the root of all evil or does it buy/rent happiness?


----------



## msbard90

both.

Can you do math well without a calculator?


----------



## freakyfred

msbard90 said:


> both.
> 
> Can you do math well without a calculator?



No. Was terrible at in in school and I'm still terrible.

What's your favourite animated series?


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> No. Was terrible at in in school and I'm still terrible.
> 
> What's your favourite animated series?


Invader Zim

Q: Do you read/watch celebrity media? Is it a guilty pleasure, if you do?


----------



## msbard90

My favorite celebrity column is the "OMG- What were they thinking!" on Yahoo. I love seeing people wear ugly stuff. Its the best!

So besides hanging out online, what do you like to do in real life?


----------



## Allie Cat

msbard90 said:


> My favorite celebrity column is the "OMG- What were they thinking!" on Yahoo. I love seeing people wear ugly stuff. Its the best!
> 
> So besides hanging out online, what do you like to do in real life?



I work full time, hang out with my roommate and other friends, stress about money, and play video games.

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## stldpn

Divals said:


> I work full time, hang out with my roommate and other friends, stress about money, and play video games.
> 
> What's your biggest fear?



Clowns.

Do you have any actual paintings hanging on your walls?(hint:thomas kinkade prints don't count)


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> Clowns.
> 
> Do you have any actual paintings hanging on your walls?(hint:thomas kinkade prints don't count)



I HATE clowns.


Yes, I live in a town with a thriving artists' colony and volunteer for the annual art festival so I am fortunate enough to have original works in my home (as well as some favorite prints by the some of the usual suspects)

Q: How long does it take you to fall asleep?


----------



## Captain Save

A. I did, but the criminal forensics team cleaned it up right before they cleaned up the chalk outline on the floor.

Ooops; I'm too slow.

A. It takes me about an hour or so.

Q. How many bottles of beer are consumed at the stadium during a typical hockey game?


----------



## Lamia

Captain Save said:


> A. I did, but the criminal forensics team cleaned it up right before they cleaned up the chalk outline on the floor.
> 
> Ooops; I'm too slow.
> 
> A. It takes me about an hour or so.
> 
> Q. How many bottles of beer are consumed at the stadium during a typical hockey game?



99 bottles of beer?

How much wood could a woodchuck hide if he was exicted?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: None - he would be too busy riding the roller coaster. 

Q: Would you commit a victimless unlawful act (other than speeding) if you knew you could get away with it?


----------



## rellis10

A: I hate to admit it, but yes. I mean, if there's no victim is it actually a crime? There's something to ponder.

Q: What's the weirdest thing you've eaten? (this may have been asked before, i cant remember)


----------



## willowmoon

A: Shark fin soup. And it didn't taste good, either. 

Q: Ever have sex at a drive-in theater? Or any theater for that matter?


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> A: Shark fin soup. And it didn't taste good, either.
> 
> Q: Ever have sex at a drive-in theater? Or any theater for that matter?



A: Almost but then her grandparents showed up on the other side of the drive-in and killed the mood XD

Q: what time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## Aust99

A: too late for my own good... upwards of 11pm

Q: whats your guilty pleasure?


----------



## spiritangel

umm chocolate, although am sure I have better ones but that is all I can think of atm


Q: What movie do you wish were real?


----------



## Christov

spiritangel said:


> umm chocolate, although am sure I have better ones but that is all I can think of atm
> 
> 
> Q: What movie do you wish were real?


Blade Runner. I loves me some cyberpunk.

What colour are your underpants?


----------



## rellis10

A: At the moment...*checks*....Khaki 

Q: What was the last book you took out of a library?


----------



## msbard90

A Raisin in the Sun. (Not a book, but it was the last reading material i checked out of the library...)

Do you use re-usable bags when you go shopping?


----------



## CastingPearls

Often....but not for heavy duty stuff like bi-monthly grocery shopping.

Q: How often do you take photos of yourself?


----------



## rellis10

A: Very rarely, in fact the only recent ones are the ones i put on this site especially for you lovely people. 

Q: Have you ever gone bunji-jumping or sky diving? If not would you like to?


----------



## CastingPearls

That just made my head hurt and do you know Mike in Montreal? 

Q: What was your favorite childhood book?


----------



## spiritangel

I had a few

Anything by Enid Blighton (ok spelling has def gone awol today), The Plain Princess and the paperbag princess were two I used to read over and over, mark and mandy in the park, umm I love to read but yeah they were my favs


Q What is your favourite passtime?


----------



## willowmoon

Sleeping.

How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop? And the real answer PUHLEASE!


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Sleeping.
> 
> How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop? And the real answer PUHLEASE!



ah 1....ah 2...ah 3 *rolled r* *crack*

Where's the beef?


----------



## rellis10

A: In the Cow? 

Q: What is your favorite sport to watch?


----------



## willowmoon

NFL Football. Hands down. 

What is the most boring sport to watch?


----------



## MaxArden

willowmoon said:


> NFL Football. Hands down.
> 
> What is the most boring sport to watch?



Golf

Most sensitive body part?


----------



## littlefairywren

MaxArden said:


> Golf
> 
> Most sensitive body part?



A: Depends on who is doing the searching 

Q: Cream or icecream?


----------



## littlefairywren

MaxArden said:


> Golf
> 
> Most sensitive body part?



A: Depends on who is doing the searching 

Q: Cream or icecream?


----------



## Aust99

Clitoris of course.

Oppps... too late... Icecream any day!!

q: do you value 'street smarts' or 'book smarts' more?


----------



## willowmoon

Street smarts, definitely. 

What celebrity do you most resemble?


----------



## Lamia

none really. I was told I look like Kathy Najimy. Of course they didn't say her name they said "You look like the fat nun from Sister Act". I said yeah but I sing better. 

Who's that Spartan in my teepee?


----------



## msbard90

me. of course. 

do you often listen to music?


----------



## rellis10

A: As often as i can, it's the number one thing that relaxes me.

Q: How's your day been so far?


----------



## chubsmuggler

A: It has been wonderful. I hope yours has been stupendous too. <3

Q: What is your favorite film?


----------



## Tiguan

chubsmuggler said:


> A: It has been wonderful. I hope yours has been stupendous too. <3
> 
> Q: What is your favorite film?



A: Lord Of War with Nicolas Cage.

Q: What kind of Vehicle would you own if you had all the money in the workd to buy -One?-


----------



## Weirdo890

Tiguan said:


> A: Lord Of War with Nicolas Cage.
> 
> Q: What kind of Vehicle would you own if you had all the money in the workd to buy -One?-



Answer: I would buy a vehicle that had incredible gas mileage (60 MPG or more), or maybe a flying car, like on _The Jetsons_.

Question: What is your favorite comic-book series to read?


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would buy a vehicle that had incredible gas mileage (60 MPG or more), or maybe a flying car, like on _The Jetsons_.
> 
> Question: What is your favorite comic-book series to read?


At the moment, Ghost Rider graphic novels.

Q: Big fish in a small pond or small fish in a big pond-what do you prefer to be?


----------



## Tiguan

CastingPearls said:


> At the moment, Ghost Rider graphic novels.
> 
> Q: Big fish in a small pond or small fish in a big pond-what do you prefer to be?



A: Small Fish in a Big Pond. Sure, a Fish in a barrel is Easier.. but you must enjoy your life to the Fullest! I -Firmly- believe in being Judged for our lif,e and Repentance.

Q: What is your favorite State in the Nation, and why is it your choice to be so (Scenery, Cost of Living, People, - ?)


----------



## BBW4Chattery

CastingPearls said:


> At the moment, Ghost Rider graphic novels.
> 
> Q: Big fish in a small pond or small fish in a big pond-what do you prefer to be?



Medium fish in a medium pond. I've done both big in small (too much attention, too much pressure) and small in big (too much competition)...

I'm ready for a mediocre existence.


----------



## msbard90

Tiguan said:


> Q: What is your favorite State in the Nation, and why is it your choice to be so (Scenery, Cost of Living, People, - ?)



..... back on track ooops 

I'd have to say Rhode Island. I love the coast line.
then New Smyrna Beach, FL. I miss living only 15 min from there.

You have to pick one. Choice of death: burn to death or drown to death. Neither isn't allowed for this one.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I guess drown to death, but only because burning to death sounds quite painful, plus I love water.

Q: Would you want to live forever/not age if in doing so, everyone else you knew and loved would remain mortal and eventually die?


----------



## isamarie69

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I guess drown to death, but only because burning to death sounds quite painful, plus I love water.
> 
> Q: Would you want to live forever/not age if in doing so, everyone else you knew and loved would remain mortal and eventually die?



A. Sadly yes lol

Q. If you could travel back in time which decade would you choose?


----------



## Lamia

isamarie69 said:


> A. Sadly yes lol
> 
> Q. If you could travel back in time which decade would you choose?



The 1950s I wanna race for pink slips!!

Who is your hero?


----------



## willowmoon

A: As far as a childhood hero, it would've been Captain Kirk from Star Trek. Don't know if I have any heroes now in my advanced age. 

Q: Ever play Dungeons & Dragons using pencil, paper, & multiple sided dice?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: As far as a childhood hero, it would've been Captain Kirk from Star Trek. Don't know if I have any heroes now in my advanced age.
> 
> Q: Ever play Dungeons & Dragons using pencil, paper, & multiple sided dice?



Sort of, errm I really did want to learn how to play but in my defence the guy teaching me bought his gf who became a bestie for a while and erm she wasnt into it so we had more fun trying to get peanuts behind his glasses at the time (ahh my mispent youth) Still something I wouldnt mind trying


Q: What makes you happy?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What makes you happy?



A: Cinnamon toast (well, not the only thing, but that was the first thing that sprung to mind)

Q: In the old board game "Careers" you had to have a goal of a total of 60 points, spread between money, happiness, and fame (i.e. 20-20-20, 60-0-0, 25-10-25, etc). In your life how would you set those points?


----------



## Lovelyone

Tad said:


> A: Cinnamon toast (well, not the only thing, but that was the first thing that sprung to mind)
> 
> Q: In the old board game "Careers" you had to have a goal of a total of 60 points, spread between money, happiness, and fame (i.e. 20-20-20, 60-0-0, 25-10-25, etc). In your life how would you set those points?



A: I would say 10-50-0 

Q: what's the funniest thing that you've ever seen?


----------



## willowmoon

A: It would have to be a movie, _Superbad_. I laugh so hard every time I see it. 

Q: Lady Gaga .... love her or hate her?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: It would have to be a movie, _Superbad_. I laugh so hard every time I see it.
> 
> Q: Lady Gaga .... love her or hate her?



cant say I am a fan not my cup of tea 


Q: If you could inhabit a comic book world wich one, why and wich character would you fall in love with?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> cant say I am a fan not my cup of tea
> 
> 
> Q: If you could inhabit a comic book world wich one, why and wich character would you fall in love with?



Answer: I would choose the world of _The Goon_, because then I can kick some zombie ass and watch Frankie hilariously fail at his attempts at wooing women. I wouldn't fall in love with any character. I would have to move out of the town to do that.

Question: What do you feel is the meaning of life?


----------



## rellis10

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would choose the world of _The Goon_, because then I can kick some zombie ass and watch Frankie hilariously fail at his attempts at wooing women. I wouldn't fall in love with any character. I would have to move out of the town to do that.
> 
> Question: What do you feel is the meaning of life?




A: I'v personally never seen a 'meaning of life'...as a guy who believes in science all i can see is that humanity is a miniscule (but amazing ) anomoly to pop up in the universe. If there is a 'meaning' it's just to exist and continue existing.

Q: What is your favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> A: I'v personally never seen a 'meaning of life'...as a guy who believes in science all i can see is that humanity is a miniscule (but amazing ) anomoly to pop up in the universe. If there is a 'meaning' it's just to exist and continue existing.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite chocolate bar?


It's a Polish/German confection (the name escapes me) but it's basically chocolate covered marzipan. Barring that, Butterfingers and Three Musketeers are great too.

Q: Do you have any living plants in your home?


----------



## rellis10

A: Yep.....but i dont care for them, otherwise they'd be dead before long 

Q:Have you ever been to hospital and what for? (If it's not too personal)


----------



## balletguy

inside no outside yes

Q. Is it hot where u live today


----------



## CastingPearls

Rellis: Malnutrition, anemia and pneumonia
Balletguy: Not really. Very cloudy and t-storms are threatening.

Q: Favorite sport to participate in.


----------



## balletguy

a. does beer pong count? I would say swimming actually

q. favorite sport to watch


----------



## rellis10

A: Football....not the American type! BRING ON THE WORLD CUP!

Q: What is your vice?


----------



## Lovelyone

A. chocolate

Q> what are you most excited about doing this coming summer (or winter for those of you in the other hemisphere)?


----------



## Weirdo890

Lovelyone said:


> A. chocolate
> 
> Q> what are you most excited about doing this coming summer (or winter for those of you in the other hemisphere)?



Answer: To see my girlfriend and make my entrance into the adult world. :happy:

Question: What is your favorite thing about being fat?


----------



## CastingPearls

It just seems so lush, plush and luxurious. More is more.

Q: Most meaningful song to you right now.


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Most meaningful song to you right now.



A: "Virtute the Cat explains her departure" (I'm having guilt issues about keeping our cat indoors....)

Q: Do your thoughts go more in straight lines or curved ones?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> It just seems so lush, plush and luxurious. More is more.
> 
> Q: Most meaningful song to you right now.



Answer: Depends on what I'm thinking about.

Question: What is the nicest your loved one could ever do for you?


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Depends on what I'm thinking about.
> 
> Question: What is the nicest your loved one could ever do for you?



A: Draw me a picture or write me a song. :blush:

Q: What was the most recent movie that made you cry?


----------



## rellis10

A: Dead Poets Society....only a little bit, it takes alot to get me that far. One of the scenes near the end really gets me though.

Q: The Death Penalty: are you for or against?


----------



## Weirdo890

rellis10 said:


> A: Dead Poets Society....only a little bit, it takes alot to get me that far. One of the scenes near the end really gets me though.
> 
> Q: The Death Penalty: are you for or against?



Answer: I have mixed feelings about that one. I swing from one positin to the other.

Question: Bing Crosby or Frank Sinatra?


----------



## Linda

A: Frank Sinatra !!! I just love him.

Q: If you could be anywhere else right now where would it be?


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> A: Frank Sinatra !!! I just love him.
> 
> Q: If you could be anywhere else right now where would it be?



Answer: In the arms of my girlfriend. :blush:

Question: Do you like movie musicals?


----------



## Linda

Don't make me get the hose and hose you both down for Pete's sake. And no I don't know who Pete is. lol


A: I love musicals. I am a dork like that.


Q: What is a bad habit of yours you want to drop?


----------



## Weirdo890

Linda said:


> Don't make me get the hose and hose you both down for Pete's sake. And no I don't know who Pete is. lol
> 
> 
> A: I love musicals. I am a dork like that.
> 
> 
> Q: What is a bad habit of yours you want to drop?



Answer: To stop taking everything so seriously.

Question: What makes fat erotic to you?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: To stop taking everything so seriously.
> 
> Question: What makes fat erotic to you?



A: Nothing! J/K. I'm not sure actually, hard to pinpoint.

Q: Who got my post deleted? Fess up.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Lovelyone said:


> A. You did, by using the most distasteful display of vulgarity I have yet seen on these boards in all the time I have posted here. (You asked)
> 
> Q. Is there a question on this thread that you wanted to answer but didn't? which is it and what would have been your response?




A: The question I wanted to answer was do my thoughts go in straight lines or curved ones, and my answer is curves (an apparent rather sharp too.)

Q: How many marshmallows can you fit in your mouth and still manage to say chubby bunny with?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Never tried to say "chubby bunny" with marshmallows in my mouth.

Q: Is is hot there?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Never tried to say "chubby bunny" with marshmallows in my mouth.
> 
> Q: Is is hot there?



A: Only during the day. Jesus I had no idea Indiana got so hot in May, beginning of June.

Q: Do you play the lottery at all? Only when the jackpot is high?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Almost never (just a few scratch off tickets that I got for X-mas a couple times). 

Q: Do you like your new place?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: I do like my new place! It's awesome, but I'm already looking for a house and a new job.
 
Q: If you had to subscribe to one magazine (not zero, not two, ONE) which would it be?


----------



## balletguy

a. ummm vouge..kidding any fishing related mag.

Q. Is it hot where you are now?


----------



## stldpn

Famouslastwords said:


> A: I do like my new place! It's awesome, but I'm already looking for a house and a new job.
> 
> Q: If you had to subscribe to one magazine (not zero, not two, ONE) which would it be?



If it's got to be a magazine? Probably Mad. It has about the same brainpower as most of the other glossy rags these days. I'm a newspaper subscriber though always have been.

Yes it's hot... and it's going to rain soon so then it will be humid too.

As an adult, have you ever bought a gadget that was so cool you didn't care that it had no practical application?


----------



## Famouslastwords

stldpn said:


> If it's got to be a magazine? Probably Mad. It has about the same brainpower as most of the other glossy rags these days. I'm a newspaper subscriber though always have been.
> 
> Yes it's hot... and it's going to rain soon so then it will be humid too.
> 
> As an adult, have you ever bought a gadget that was so cool you didn't care that it had no practical application?



A: No but I've wanted to. I do own an mp3 player. Which is a close second. But I use it in my car. So it does kinda have a practical application.

Q: What image is currently on your checks?


----------



## balletguy

I guess I am boring I dont have one

Q. What is your favorite place to shop


----------



## willowmoon

A: Neighborhood garage sales!

Q: What do you plan to have for dinner tonight?


----------



## balletguy

willowmoon said:


> A: Neighborhood garage sales!
> 
> Q: What do you plan to have for dinner tonight?





I am cooking some crabs that I caught yesterday along with a nice steak

Q. what did u have for lunch


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: Pizza

Q: What's your favorite video game?


----------



## stldpn

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Pizza
> 
> Q: What's your favorite video game?



I've become a Fable 2 Junkie over the last two weeks. But my all time fav games were the police quest titles.

Do you carry a briefcase or satchel?


----------



## Famouslastwords

stldpn said:


> I've become a Fable 2 Junkie over the last two weeks. But my all time fav games were the police quest titles.
> 
> Do you carry a briefcase or satchel?



A: LOL No. I can't think of any circumstance where I would. Too dorky.

Q: How often do you do your laundry?


----------



## balletguy

2times a week

What is your favorite season


----------



## rellis10

A: Autumn/Fall....not too hot, not too cold and the orange leaves are beautiful 

Q: What is your favorite color?


----------



## Dmitra

rellis10 said:


> Q: What is your favorite color?



a: Crimson! Usually I'd just say red but I was marveling a little at how much I like that particular word for itself (and the shade, for sure). 

q: What is your dream house/living space like?


----------



## isamarie69

A. Retro and modern at the same time. Outside i like the cottage look, Shutters and flowers cobble stone walks. So i guess im all over the place.



Q. Who is the last person to really make you smile just by being there?


----------



## Lovelyone

isamarie69 said:


> A. Retro and modern at the same time. Outside i like the cottage look, Shutters and flowers cobble stone walks. So i guess im all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Who is the last person to really make you smile just by being there?



My friend Susan. She doesn't even have to be in the same state as I am, and I smile knowing that she's there to listen when I need her. 

Q: Did you do something special for yourself today? if yes, what was it?


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> My friend Susan. She doesn't even have to be in the same state as I am, and I smile knowing that she's there to listen when I need her.
> 
> Q: Did you do something special for yourself today? if yes, what was it?



not yet but I have to go grocery shopping so will probably buy myself some chocolate lol

Q:What is your favourite meal of the day?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> not yet but I have to go grocery shopping so will probably buy myself some chocolate lol
> 
> Q:What is your favourite meal of the day?



breakfast done right... steak and eggs

How expensive were your headphones?


----------



## spiritangel

stldpn said:


> breakfast done right... steak and eggs
> 
> How expensive were your headphones?



they arnt as I dont own any owing to the fact they all fall off my head or out of my ears or hurt my ears so dont use them 


What is your favourite thing about grocery shopping?


----------



## isamarie69

A. I get to buy like 80 items lol. I love to shop and its the one place i don't feel guilty spending money. 


Q. What one song do you want played at your funeral?


----------



## Tad

isamarie69 said:


> Q. What one song do you want played at your funeral?



A: The pseudo-hymn/fold-song "Lord of the Dance" I'm really not religious these days, but for some reason when I was about ten and first heard that song I knew that should be my funeral song. (I think it was just after my grandfather had died, so I was thinking about that sort of stuff). Here is one version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MDIKpkO7YE&feature=related

Q: Is it OK to wear sandals with long pants?


----------



## spiritangel

if your a girl yes boys hmmmm not sure the fashion police would like it seems a bit like socks with sandles to me a total no go


Q: What song always brings a tear to your eye?


----------



## Tiguan

spiritangel said:


> if your a girl yes boys hmmmm not sure the fashion police would like it seems a bit like socks with sandles to me a total no go
> 
> 
> Q: What song always brings a tear to your eye?



A: 1) "Forever Young" by Alphaville - ALWAYS! Perfect Melody.
2) "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" from 50 First Dates, meet Joe Black, the end... (This song, too, is so perfect i only listen to it about 4 time a year MAX)
3) "Hallelujah" by Jeff Buckley (Lord Of War, at the end.. Excellent Movie)
4) "O Holy Night" by Josh Groban - I CAN SING LIKE THAT!!! Amen!
5) "You're Beautiful" by James Blunt (yes i used to like that song, now my fav from him is "1973," He's Done, had his 15 minutes in HUGE way) has been replaced by Eamon - "F--k It" ... Im Mad at the character in his song.. lol.
6) The "Yanni" songs that dont sound like Pure Moods.. and most Classical.
Im sure there are more, but those are at the TOP of the list!

Q: Are you addicted to shopping at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Tad

Tiguan said:


> Q: Are you addicted to shopping at Wal-Mart?



A: nope, closer to allergic  (OK, not literally, but I really don't like most of the Wal-Marts I've been in.....but I don't like big box stores in general). I do like shopping, but I much prefer smaller stores, and if they are street front all the better.

Q: Are you following any of the big sports events going on currently? (NHL and NBA finals, World Cup just about to start).


----------



## rellis10

A: I'm gonna be following the World Cup as much as i can. While i dont support a club team i still love watching football and i'm so excited going into this tournament. Other than that, i'm not really a fan of NHL or NBA and they're not broadcast much over here anymore.

Q: What is your favorite recipe to cook?


----------



## spiritangel

oh my but that changes all the time but the current fav is my own chicken fried rice recipe loving it


Q: Who is your favourite celebrity chef?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: Who is your favourite celebrity chef?



I'm not quite sure of the definition of 'celebrity chef,' but of people who have had cooking shows, I'd say the late James Barber, AKA 'The Urban Peasant.' He was my sort of cook! Of people more famous and more currently living I'd say Nigella Lawson, because how can you not love her?

Q: Lobster: love it, hate it, kind of indifferent?


----------



## Noir

Dont think I have ever tried Lobster to be honest...But I do like crab! So I assume I would like lobster as well.

Q: If you found a magical blue snail who could communicate in any language AND Grand three wishes, what would you name that snail and why?


----------



## Tiguan

Noir said:


> Dont think I have ever tried Lobster to be honest...But I do like crab! So I assume I would like lobster as well.
> 
> Q: If you found a magical blue snail who could communicate in any language AND Grand three wishes, what would you name that snail and why?



A: LOL!!! Keeping Childhood ALIVE!! IM ALL FOR IT!!!  YES I AM!!

Now, this Magical Blue Snail:

1) His name would be Smurfy. 
2) He would be able to FLY!!!!!!
3) He would speak Italian, as I am Italiano.
4) The Three Wishes he would grant would be one that NO MAN could give:

a. That I be looked upon Favorably by The Almighty when i am Judged at His Throne;
b. That i have no further Financial Worries in my Time here on Earth; and
3) That I find good Friends, those who will not Leave me, and that i woul dbe able to MEET these Good Friends in the First place. 

... Magical Blue Snail named "Smurfy!" Would have a Cat, and this Cat would Frolic about and BOTH of them would not pass away!

God Bless You for this one. 

And, as to my Q:

Q: Do you try to remember the Innocent days of your Childhood as an Adult, even if in Secret, so that you dont "Forget" how yo uwere before you became -Uncorrupted- by the Adult World? (Brings a Tear to my Eye just to Ask, because I do....)

Oh, and PLEASE WATCH THIS!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEcvi9hzWXs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEcvi9hzWXs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEcvi9hzWXs


----------



## Lovelyone

Tiguan said:


> Q: Do you try to remember the Innocent days of your Childhood as an Adult, even if in Secret, so that you dont "Forget" how yo uwere before you became -Uncorrupted- by the Adult World? (Brings a Tear to my Eye just to Ask, because I do....)



A: I think its important to remember what it was like to be a child. Nice to look back and see how far we've come since then.

Q: What is your favorite season, spring, summer, fall or winter?


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> A: I think its important to remember what it was like to be a child. Nice to look back and see how far we've come since then.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite season, spring, summer, fall or winter?



Spring and Autumn, there is something magical about watching the world come to life after winter and autumn the trees change colour and the world prepares for the harsh cold of winter its all sooo magical


Q:If you could bring one person back to life for a day who would it be? why? and how would you spend that day with them?


----------



## CastingPearls

I was debating between my mother and sister, but my mother lived a full life whereas my sister died suddenly. I would do all the things she loved to do, like shop, hit yard sales, go to Chinese buffet and watch her eat crablegs until she was stuffed, cuddle and gossip and confide in each other, ask her advice. I'd cook for her when we were hungry again cos she loved everything I made and had a great appetite. She was my biggest fan and I was hers. I'd ask her how Mom was doing too.
I never got to say goodbye to her. At the end of the day, we would nap together and when I awoke, it would be with happy dreams and memories of our day.

Q: Most disappointing film you ever saw?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I was debating between my mother and sister, but my mother lived a full life whereas my sister died suddenly. I would do all the things she loved to do, like shop, hit yard sales, go to Chinese buffet and watch her eat crablegs until she was stuffed, cuddle and gossip and confide in each other, ask her advice. I'd cook for her when we were hungry again cos she loved everything I made and had a great appetite. She was my biggest fan and I was hers. I'd ask her how Mom was doing too.
> I never got to say goodbye to her. At the end of the day, we would nap together and when I awoke, it would be with happy dreams and memories of our day.
> 
> Q: Most disappointing film you ever saw?




hmmm three way split, between, Titanic (fully expecting to be shot here) Somersby (two hours of my life I am never getting back meh) and the legend of bagger vance darn sister chose it

Q: What is your favourite animated movie?


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite animated movie?



A Its a tie between The Black Cauldron, The Lion King,and Beauty and the Beast

Q. Do you have a bucket list?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not a formal one, but there are certain things that I do know I would like to do / see before I die.

Q: Do you read every post on this list, or just answers to your question and then skip ahead to the last post to answer / pose a new question?


----------



## Lovelyone

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you read every post on this list, or just answers to your question and then skip ahead to the last post to answer / pose a new question?



A: I try to read them all.

Q: Are you a "good morning sunshine" kind of person...or are you a night owl who likes to sleep in?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Now that I don't do third shift anymore (haven't for over a year), I'm more of a "good morning sunshine" person I'd say.

Q: What is your favorite Ben & Jerry's ice cream?


----------



## Aust99

A: I've never tried any... but we have some similar products here and I love white choc macadamia...



Q: Are you a Gleek?


----------



## balletguy

a. sad to say yes

Q. what time is it where u live now?


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> a. sad to say yes
> 
> Q. what time is it where u live now?



A: It is 11.13pm.

Q: What is the quickest way you can suggest I get warm, because I am freezing over here!


----------



## balletguy

littlefairywren said:


> A: It is 11.13pm.
> 
> Q: What is the quickest way you can suggest I get warm, because I am freezing over here!



A. Get a warm man

Q. Any big plans this weekend?


----------



## littlefairywren

balletguy said:


> A. Get a warm man
> 
> Q. Any big plans this weekend?



A: Searching for a warm man 

Q: Do you like to read instruction manuals, or just throw caution to the wind?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: Searching for a warm man
> 
> Q: Do you like to read instruction manuals, or just throw caution to the wind?



a bit of both depends on what it is I usually wing it, or look at the basic instructions I mean do I really need to read the manual for my vaccume cleaner? but then again for my laptop yes the simple quick ones of course

Q: What is your guilty reading pleasure?


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> a bit of both depends on what it is I usually wing it, or look at the basic instructions I mean do I really need to read the manual for my vaccume cleaner? but then again for my laptop yes the simple quick ones of course
> 
> Q: What is your guilty reading pleasure?



A: The Alice books by Phyllis Reynolds Naylor. They're for kids, really, but my best friend and I still read them. (Thank goodness I can order them anonymously from Amazon!)

Q: Would you be willing to commit perjury in court for a close friend? What if your lie would save her/his life?


----------



## Tiguan

Micara said:


> A: The Alice books by Phyllis Reynolds Naylor. They're for kids, really, but my best friend and I still read them. (Thank goodness I can order them anonymously from Amazon!)
> 
> Q: Would you be willing to commit perjury in court for a close friend? What if your lie would save her/his life?



A: Having seen people _Shamelessly- Perjure as if they were telling the truth, i now have an Official disdain for anything Legal, and the answer would then be -No.- (You would have to have lived my life to Understand.)

Q: If Someone Blamed you for somehting that was 100% Not your fault, how long would you be Upset over the Implication that you had something to do with something before you got over it (Your Reputation, or Standing with the other person?)


----------



## Noir

Tiguan said:


> A: Having seen people _Shamelessly- Perjure as if they were telling the truth, i now have an Official disdain for anything Legal, and the answer would then be -No.- (You would have to have lived my life to Understand.)
> 
> Q: If Someone Blamed you for somehting that was 100% Not your fault, how long would you be Upset over the Implication that you had something to do with something before you got over it (Your Reputation, or Standing with the other person?)



Day at most I'd say. If I didn't do said action and I know 100 percent I didn't then to me it would be a waste of energy and time worrying about it.

Q: if you could join any "universe" (i.e. Tv show, book, movie, ect.) to live in and make it your reality, which one would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

Noir said:


> Day at most I'd say. If I didn't do said action and I know 100 percent I didn't then to me it would be a waste of energy and time worrying about it.
> 
> Q: if you could join any "universe" (i.e. Tv show, book, movie, ect.) to live in and make it your reality, which one would it be?




Harry Potters as longas I could be a witch and not a muggle (omg sooo loosing my angelic rep nowdays)

Q: If you could cook the perfect meal with cost, sourcing of ingredients ect being no problem what would your perfect meal be?


----------



## lalatx

spiritangel said:


> Harry Potters as longas I could be a witch and not a muggle (omg sooo loosing my angelic rep nowdays)
> 
> Q: If you could cook the perfect meal with cost, sourcing of ingredients ect being no problem what would your perfect meal be?



It would not be expensive just delicious. I would however try and buy as much organic as possible. I try and do that in my everyday life but that is not always possible. I would make a bunch of Mexican food (beef & chicken tacos, variety of enchiladas, rice, beans, pico, guacamole, tamales, quesco, black bean and corn salsa, salsa, tostadas, empanadas)... It is my favorite type of food and I love cooking. I would need someone else to make the rice b.c I have never been able to master the rice (sad but true). Everything else I can do. 

Q: Any big plans for the summer?


----------



## msbard90

I'm going to a couple concerts, just relaxing. One of my good friends is getting married tomorrow so I'll be doing that. 

What is one talent that you wish you could have but don't?


----------



## Weirdo890

lalatx said:


> It would not be expensive just delicious. I would however try and buy as much organic as possible. I try and do that in my everyday life but that is not always possible. I would make a bunch of Mexican food (beef & chicken tacos, variety of enchiladas, rice, beans, pico, guacamole, tamales, quesco, black bean and corn salsa, salsa, tostadas, empanadas)... It is my favorite type of food and I love cooking. I would need someone else to make the rice b.c I have never been able to master the rice (sad but true). Everything else I can do.
> 
> Q: Any big plans for the summer?



Answer: I wish I could dance.

Question: Who do you consider to be the greatest comic book.comic strip artist ever?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Alex Ross -- his painted artwork in _Kingdom Come_ and _Marvels_ speaks volumes. 

Q: Who was your favorite actor to portray "The Doctor" in Doctor Who?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Alex Ross -- his painted artwork in _Kingdom Come_ and _Marvels_ speaks volumes.
> 
> Q: Who was your favorite actor to portray "The Doctor" in Doctor Who?



feels like I am about to be executed cause I was never into the original just couldnt handle it 

Id have to say for me David Tennant


Q: Do you like the new daleks?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> feels like I am about to be executed cause I was never into the original just couldnt handle it
> 
> Id have to say for me David Tennant
> 
> 
> Q: Do you like the new daleks?



Answer: I do like them. Very sleek and reminiscent of the sixties Daleks.

Question: Do you like the new Doctor?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I do like them. Very sleek and reminiscent of the sixties Daleks.
> 
> Question: Do you like the new Doctor?



yeah hes growing on me I remember it took me a while to get into david tennant at first cause I thought I would never ever like anyone better than Christopher Eccleston but yeah he is kinda like a nerdy, funny Dr and so was tennant at first till they grow into the role


Q: Would you ever eat fish fingers and custard together?


----------



## msbard90

Maybe 

Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Lovelyone

msbard90 said:


> Maybe
> 
> Do you play a musical instrument?



A. I play several. I can play almost any woodwind instrument, have some experience on pedal organs, minimal experience on a guitar.\

Q. If you could relive one moment in your life again, what would it be?


----------



## Tiguan

Lovelyone said:


> A. I play several. I can play almost any woodwind instrument, have some experience on pedal organs, minimal experience on a guitar.\
> 
> Q. If you could relive one moment in your life again, what would it be?



A: My Graduation.  ( I too can play Piano and Clarinet.)

Q: If you could change something in your life... Would you? (This is a tough one!)


----------



## rellis10

A: It was one moment during high school where i was sat out on a balcony-ish area in our Sixth-Form room. While everyone else played (a not-allowed game of) poker inside i went out there alone, sat down and just listened to music and looking out at the Calder Valley in the sun for half an hour with not a single person disturbing me. It sounds completely boring, but i swear i'v never been more at peace that i was then.

Q: Do you own a car? If so what is it?


EDIT: Ooooops, somebody got in there before me....


----------



## Micara

A: Yes, I own two cars. A royal blue Chevy Aveo that is fairly new (nicknamed "Smurfette") and a old '98 Mercury Tracer with over 100k miles on it that my mom gave me as a backup car.

Q: Would you be willing to eat a bowl of live crickets for $40,000?


----------



## rellis10

Micara said:


> Q: Would you be willing to eat a bowl of live crickets for $40,000?



A: Hmmmmm, make it £40,000 and you got a deal 

Q: Once, Twice.....or Three Times a Lady? (yeah, i just heard that song again and it's invaded my brain)


----------



## isamarie69

A. It depends on how you mean it? LOL I'm guessing im between twice and three times. But in most ways im 20 times the lady. lol

Q. If you could spend the evening with 1 famous person living who would it be?



We all know who i would pick.


----------



## spiritangel

isamarie69 said:


> A. It depends on how you mean it? LOL I'm guessing im between twice and three times. But in most ways im 20 times the lady. lol
> 
> Q. If you could spend the evening with 1 famous person living who would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> We all know who i would pick.



Thats a tough one there are a few people I mean wayne dyer or deepak chopra but then I think evening and cooking and someone like Jamie Oliver or Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall hmmmm 

then again funny like robyn williams or billy connolly or even dawn french sooo many amazingly interesting people out there I dont know who would get top spot on my list



Q:Favourite type of Lolly or candy?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> Thats a tough one there are a few people I mean wayne dyer or deepak chopra but then I think evening and cooking and someone like Jamie Oliver or Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall hmmmm
> 
> then again funny like robyn williams or billy connolly or even dawn french sooo many amazingly interesting people out there I dont know who would get top spot on my list
> 
> 
> 
> Q:Favourite type of Lolly or candy?



Answer: I like Skittles, although Twix is up there too.

Question: WHat is the one song that is guaranteed to get you "in the mood"?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I like Skittles, although Twix is up there too.
> 
> Question: WHat is the one song that is guaranteed to get you "in the mood"?



A: I don't need a song. 

Q: What's your favorite junk food?


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: I don't need a song.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite junk food?



Answer: Good old cheeseburger and fries. You can't top that in my book. 

Question: What is your favorite genre of book/movie?


----------



## Allie Cat

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Good old cheeseburger and fries. You can't top that in my book.
> 
> Question: What is your favorite genre of book/movie?



A: Sci-fi/fantasy. <3

Q: What's the grossest thing you can think of? (for me it's body hair. Not other peoples', just mine. It must die.)


----------



## Weirdo890

Divals said:


> A: Sci-fi/fantasy. <3
> 
> Q: What's the grossest thing you can think of? (for me it's body hair. Not other peoples', just mine. It must die.)



Answer: Something eating me alive from inside, especially from the ghoulies. That's both the grossest and scariest thing to me. *shudders*

Question: Do you think technology is a boon or a bane for mankind?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Given the medium we are using to communicated, I think it safe to say a boon! (By no means perfect, but far more good than bad.)

Q: What was your favorite age (e.g., when you were 21)? or do you think it is yet to come?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Given the medium we are using to communicated, I think it safe to say a boon! (By no means perfect, but far more good than bad.)
> 
> Q: What was your favorite age (e.g., when you were 21)? or do you think it is yet to come?



I loved my early 20's always felt like there was something new to discover however until I have lived my whole life I dont know what age will end up being my favourite

Q:what is the most perfect day you remember having?


----------



## Lamia

In recent memory. I went to a weekend event for the larp I'm active in. It was in PA. It was an awesome day and night even with the weather. Sitting around a campire singing with old and new friends getting drunk. Telling stories and socializing. We spent a great deal of time howling and doing the Mystics ohmmmmm schtick from "The Dark Crystal" There is nothing better than hanging out with your fellow geeks. 

Do you drink all the milk then put the empty jug back in the fridge?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Nope, I rinse out the jug and it goes into the recycling bin.

Q: Why are New Kids on the Block back? Shouldn't they rename the band's name given their age & all?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Because they sucked so bad, if they changed their name they would lose what little fan base they have, and be ..well.. broke? Also, "Old kids on the corner" just sounds..well.. awkward.


Q: Do you ever have the sudden urge to do something COMPLETELY Random? If so, what is it?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Because they sucked so bad, if they changed their name they would lose what little fan base they have, and be ..well.. broke? Also, "Old kids on the corner" just sounds..well.. awkward.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you ever have the sudden urge to do something COMPLETELY Random? If so, what is it?



often and it depends on when and where ect my random for tonight is doing the dimms vlog thingy

q: do you ever sing christmas songs even when it isnt christmas?


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> often and it depends on when and where ect my random for tonight is doing the dimms vlog thingy
> 
> q: do you ever sing christmas songs even when it isnt christmas?



A: Funny you should say that...i have a weird thing every year around June/July where i ALWAYS get Jingle Bells in my head. Sometimes i cant help but hum it to myself but never really singing 

Q: What sports teams do you support?


----------



## Tiguan

spiritangel said:


> often and it depends on when and where ect my random for tonight is doing the dimms vlog thingy
> 
> q: do you ever sing christmas songs even when it isnt christmas?



A: YES!!!!!  I believe there is nothing wrong with Praising Jesus's Birth ALL YEAR ROUND, not just for -One Day- and buying everyone Presents for a Month or two! Though that -is- Consistent with the Spirit of Christmas 

Main one on my Lips, as i can sing like him too: Josh Groban - "O Holy Night." :bow:

Q: Hard Mattress, Soft Mattress, or AUTHENTIC Tempur-Pedic, and hpw do the BBW and SSBBWs like the Tempur mattress? (Not Bob-o-pedic Memory Foam, but TEMPUR!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Tiguan said:


> A: YES!!!!!  I believe there is nothing wrong with Praising Jesus's Birth ALL YEAR ROUND, not just for -One Day- and buying everyone Presents for a Month or two! Though that -is- Consistent with the Spirit of Christmas
> 
> Main one on my Lips, as i can sing like him too: Josh Groban - "O Holy Night." :bow:
> 
> Q: Hard Mattress, Soft Mattress, or AUTHENTIC Tempur-Pedic, and hpw do the BBW and SSBBWs like the Tempur mattress? (Not Bob-o-pedic Memory Foam, but TEMPUR!)



A: I like them firm! Never played on a Tempur though, so couldn't say.

Q: What do you notice first - a person's smile or their eyes?


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> A: I like them firm! Never played on a Tempur though, so couldn't say.
> 
> Q: What do you notice first - a person's smile or their eyes?



A: The eyes. It's easy fake your smile, not so easy to fake your eyes smile. 

Q: What kind of laugh do you have? Silent, giggle, hearty etc?


----------



## Linda

A. I have different laughs for different occasions. But I know one thing I love to laugh. This question reminded me of this scene from mary Poppins. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOMqqI-kzHY


Q. What is one thing you do to lessen your carbon footprint?


----------



## rellis10

A: Wear smaller carbon shoes 

Seriously though, i now take public transport instead of taxis/lifts. Yeah there's still pollution but not so much.

Q: Favorite breafast cereal?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Count freakin' Chocula.

Q: What big summer movie are you looking forward to seeing?


----------



## Linda

A: The A Team

Q: Are you a cake person or more of a pie person?


----------



## Tiguan

willowmoon said:


> A: Count freakin' Chocula.
> 
> Q: What big summer movie are you looking forward to seeing?



A: Knight and Day... 2nd to the A-Team

Q: Best way to get though the Workday for you?


----------



## Lovelyone

Linda said:


> A: The A Team
> 
> 
> Q: Are you a cake person or more of a pie person?


I'll answer both. 

A: I am a cake on top of pie person
A: I get through my work day by praying a little and swearing a lot.


Q: Does Rachel Ray's voice grate on your nerves like it does mine?


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> I'll answer both.
> 
> A: I am a cake on top of pie person
> A: I get through my work day by praying a little and swearing a lot.
> 
> 
> Q: Does Rachel Ray's voice grate on your nerves like it does mine?



(Cake on top of pie: Full of WIN)

No, I honestly like her enthusiasm and work ethic and confess to saying delish and EVOO.

Q: Do you drink liquor and what do you prefer when you do?


----------



## cinnamitch

> Q: Do you drink liquor and what do you prefer when you do?


[/QUOTE]

A-Top Shelf Tequila or Rum. 

Q- What is your earliest memory?


----------



## lalatx

A- Hiding in a closet from my dad sadly. He never hit any of us kids (never got the chance to we were never left alone with him) but was a raging abusive alcoholic and I remember being terrified of him. Luckily I have not seen him since I was 5 and I am no worse for the wear and have no major trauma or daddy issues. Just kind of sucks that's my 1st memory.

Q- What is your favorite city to visit?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Orlando, FL - there is so much to do there, and the weather rocks!

Q: What is the most times you have seen a movie (home and theater) and which one was it?


----------



## Lamia

A: Orlando, FL - there is so much to do there, and the weather rocks!

Q: What is the most times you have seen a movie (home and theater) and which one was it?

Star Wars 7 times in 77 when I was 7

Worst accident you've had?


----------



## willowmoon

A: When I had a drunk guy swerve his car into mine and I crashed head-on into a concrete median. Amazingly, I only suffered whiplash from the whole thing but the car was totalled out. 

Q: Dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: When I had a drunk guy swerve his car into mine and I crashed head-on into a concrete median. Amazingly, I only suffered whiplash from the whole thing but the car was totalled out.
> 
> Q: Dark chocolate or white chocolate?



good quality bitter dark chocolate 70% cocoa or more but I do love white chocolate as well especially milky bar 


Q:What is your favourite type of sweet pie?


----------



## firefly

A: white chocolate

Q: Has your car (or bike/truck/...) got a nickname?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q:What is your favourite type of sweet pie?



A: Coconut Cream (le sigh)



firefly said:


> Q: Has your car (or bike/truck/...) got a nickname?



A: Yep, it's Baby, in honor of one of my favorite movies, Bringing Up Baby. 

Q: Which first name would you rather have than your own? Or your second choice if you're happy with yours.


----------



## Weirdo890

DameQ said:


> A: Coconut Cream (le sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> A: Yep, it's Baby, in honor of one of my favorite movies, Bringing Up Baby.
> 
> Q: Which first name would you rather have than your own? Or your second choice if you're happy with yours.



Answer: I have no other choice for my name. I can't see myself with any other name. 

Question: Who do you turn to guidance?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I have no other choice for my name. I can't see myself with any other name.
> 
> Question: Who do you turn to guidance?



these days in all honesty Myself, and my blog writing it out always helps me clear my head, but if in need of help I have a couple of close friends I ask for advice and If really really desperate my sister 



Q:What is the one piece of advice you wish you had grown up with?


----------



## msbard90

That you are only a kid once and you can never go back.

Have you gone swimming this year?


----------



## KnottyOne

Yep, actually got out the pool about an hour ago 

What are you craving right now? Anything at all


----------



## msbard90

Oh knottyone!!! Haven't seen you around in quite a while! 

I'm craving a really good chocolate shake right about now........ amongst other things 

What is one moment or event in your life that has shaped/defined you?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

msbard90 said:


> What is one moment or event in your life that has shaped/defined you?



Maybe getting a computer back in 1993... the earliest days of the nettery exposed me to ideas outside of my tiny town and dysfucntional house. Not always great ideas... but still, ideas and experiences I would have never had otherwise... for sure.

What color are your living room curtains?


----------



## Tad

BBW4Chattery said:


> What color are your living room curtains?



A: Red

Q: Any food allergies or intolerances?


----------



## CastingPearls

BBW4Chattery: rose sheers with darker roses scattered, mixed with a similar print, only somewhat smaller.

Tad: Peppers, eggplant, tomatoes, potatoes, rice, rye, peanuts. Only the allergy to peppers will cause anaphylactic shock. I eat all the others with varying degrees of discomfort. I'm also highly lactose intolerant.

Q: Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## rellis10

A: I could try...but i reckon my arms would buckle and i'd land on my head :doh:

Q: What's your favorite holiday destination?


----------



## stldpn

rellis10 said:


> Q: What's your favorite holiday destination?



Home... there really is no place like it.
I can sleep there for free and the beer is guaranteed to be cheap.

Have you ever taken scuba lessons?


----------



## KnottyOne

Yep, certified but haven't gone diving in a while.

If you could live anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

KnottyOne said:


> Yep, certified but haven't gone diving in a while.
> 
> If you could live anywhere, where would it be?



that is a complex question and one I have been thinking about for a while without an answer, as I dont know where I want to be atm so it would be anywhere but where I currently am


What is your favourite city?


----------



## KittyKitten

I love Rio! So full of life and culture! 

What is your favorite musical?


----------



## spiritangel

happyface83 said:


> I love Rio! So full of life and culture!
> 
> What is your favorite musical?



Singing in the Rain as far as movie musicals go and Le Mis as far as stage musicals go


What is the best thing about being you?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> Singing in the Rain as far as movie musicals go and Le Mis as far as stage musicals go
> 
> 
> What is the best thing about being you?



A: I love and support my friends.

Q: If you could have any animal as a pet (including ones that wouldn't be considered pet material), what would you choose?


----------



## toni

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Q: If you could have any animal as a pet (including ones that wouldn't be considered pet material), what would you choose?



I want a monkey. 

How far have you gone to quench a craving?


----------



## msbard90

2 Hours to NYC.

What on earth does STLDPN stand for? I just can't figure it out!


----------



## toni

msbard90 said:


> 2 Hours to NYC.



What was it?????????


----------



## msbard90

Oh my bad lol! What a cliffhanger. I went to White Castle. Connecticut lacks many of the fast food options afforded to most.


----------



## Captain Save

msbard90 said:


> 2 Hours to NYC.
> 
> What on earth does STLDPN stand for? I just can't figure it out!



A. I always assumed it referred to smokeless tobacco (STilL DiPpiN'), but I'm not really in a position to know.

Q. Which continent is more socially uptight, Europe or North America?


----------



## Allie Cat

Captain Save said:


> A. I always assumed it referred to smokeless tobacco (STilL DiPpiN'), but I'm not really in a position to know.
> 
> Q. Which continent is more socially uptight, Europe or North America?



North America omgwtfbbq

What do you consider 'socially uptight?'


----------



## Captain Save

A. Propensity to voice outrage or declare a scandal in the face of what are ultimately minor issues in the grand scheme of things, such as mild profanity (damn!, shit!), public nudity, or sexual innuendoes on television programming in the middle of the night, et cetera.

Q. What is the difference between conservatives and liberals if it is agreed that underwater oil spills are egregiously bad for the environment?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Liberals care about the animals and people it effects. Conservatives care about the oil [AKA-The Money that could be being made off of it.] being wasted.

Ohmygod. I hope nobody takes this post seriously.


Q: What's Black and White and Red all Over?!


----------



## spiritangel

A zebra with a sunburn


Q: What is your favourite board game and why?


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> A zebra with a sunburn
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite board game and why?



A: the 20 questions board game...cos its fun to try to guess.

Q: If you could only eat one food for the rest of your life..what would it be?


----------



## msbard90

Sandwiches- cold ones

What is the longest amount of time you could ever go without brushing your teeth?


----------



## KnottyOne

Maybe a day, 2 tops and I just feel beyond grungy, so not a fan

What is the first thing you do after you get out of bed?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Pee

Q: Why can't we all just live with one another respectfully and tolerantly, instead of trying to force our beliefs and customs onto others?


----------



## msbard90

Because we want people to be like us. No one wants to be the outcast.

Your house is burning down. Run, and you only have time to take 3 things. Go! What did you take?


----------



## Lovelyone

msbard90 said:


> Because we want people to be like us. No one wants to be the outcast.
> 
> Your house is burning down. Run, and you only have time to take 3 things. Go! What did you take?



A: Aside from making sure that the people I live with are all safe...the three things would be a scrapbook photo album (pics of my family), my rolo-desk with all the numbers of my fave people in it, the basket of laundry by the back door (cos this fat girl needs her clothes). Everything else can be replaced.

Q. meat and potatoes, or sushi?


----------



## firefly

A: Sushi

Q: Freckles - beautiful or gross?


----------



## Lovelyone

firefly said:


> A: Sushi
> 
> Q: Freckles - beautiful or gross?



A: My dad used to sing a song that went.."she's got freckles on her but, she's pretty!" We used to drive him crazy by singing it "she's got freckles on her butt, but she's pretty". I think freckles are adorable.

Q: Toilet paper roll over...or toilet paper roll under?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: As long as I can access the quantity I need. Who cares? Heck, OFF a roll!

Q: Hot or cold Weather?


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: As long as I can access the quantity I need. Who cares? Heck, OFF a roll!
> 
> Q: Hot or cold Weather?



A: Cold! you can always put on more blankets, clothes, etc.

Q: As part of the witness relocation program, you have to get some cosmetic surgery....what do you get changed?


----------



## Gingembre

A: Tummy tuck (sorry dims, but I was asked!). And I know that wouldnt really change me (it is witness relocation) but I don't really know what else i wouldn't mind having altered...

B: Which song brings back the happiest memories?


----------



## CastingPearls

Magic by Pilot

Q: do you double dip when you eat chips?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Noooooooooooooooooo! Even when I have my own bowl of whatever.

Q: If you could only have one thing done, would you choose a mani, pedi, or a facial?


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo! Even when I have my own bowl of whatever.
> 
> Q: If you could only have one thing done, would you choose a mani, pedi, or a facial?


A mani because my feet are really ticklish and I could do my own facial much better than any I've ever received. 

Q: Would you drink out of your glass if your pet had a sip first?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Matters which pet. One of my parrots, then yes. My cat, no. When I had dogs, no. When I had gerbils, possibly. If I had a pony, no.

Q: Do you truly enjoy Hyde Park, or does it get your panties in a wad?


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Matters which pet. One of my parrots, then yes. My cat, no. When I had dogs, no. When I had gerbils, possibly. If I had a pony, no.
> 
> Q: Do you truly enjoy Hyde Park, or does it get your panties in a wad?


<agree with you on the pony>

Usually I enjoy it from a distance. Frequently it makes my head hurt. Often I post regrettably.

Q: Do you think reason and faith are always completely independent of each other?


----------



## Micara

A: I avoid Hyde Park. Frankly, I'm not interested in other people's opinions about politics and the like, because they're not going to change mine. I'd rather invest my energy in the Lounge games. 

Q: If you could be any age again for one week, what age would you be?


----------



## Tiguan

Micara said:


> A: I avoid Hyde Park. Frankly, I'm not interested in other people's opinions about politics and the like, because they're not going to change mine. I'd rather invest my energy in the Lounge games.
> 
> Q: If you could be any age again for one week, what age would you be?



A: 19. BEST SUMMER OF MY LIFE!! And i spend my Adult Life, as i am now 28, Trying to Recapture! 

Q: Is it better to have love and Lost than to Never have loved at all?


----------



## gobettiepurple

Tiguan said:


> A: 19. BEST SUMMER OF MY LIFE!! And i spend my Adult Life, as i am now 28, Trying to Recapture!
> 
> Q: Is it better to have love and Lost than to Never have loved at all?



*A: I don't believe that love is a commodity that can be lost or gained. But I think that you must always be loving to the fullest at all times. So, I guess its better to love and lost, because I can't imagine not spending my life loving.

Q: What would be the first thing you do if you won 1 milliong dollars?*


----------



## CastingPearls

Pay off all my debts.

Q: What is your all-time favorite dessert?


----------



## spiritangel

hmm thats a toughy

and I am such a kid but vanilla icecream and sprinkles well actually icecream 

Hi I am Amanda and I am addicted to icecream lol 

Q: what is the craziest thing you ever remember doing?


----------



## willowmoon

A: When I was a little kid, I remember at age 5 seeing the movie "Mary Poppins." So right afterwards, it inspired me to climb up a tree and jump out of it with an open umbrella. Needless to say, I didn't float, I plummetted straight down and bruised many of my ribs. After talking to one of my friends, he came up with the fact that Mary Poppins, used a BLACK umbrella, not the RED one which I used -- so maybe that's what went wrong. Tried it again with a black umbrella the next day, same results. 

Looking back, maybe it's not the craziest thing I've ever done, but certainly one of the dumbest. But hey, I was pretty young & impressionable back then, and clearly naïve.

Q: How long before DVD's will be "officially" obsolete, kinda like what happened to VHS?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: When I was a little kid, I remember at age 5 seeing the movie "Mary Poppins." So right afterwards, it inspired me to climb up a tree and jump out of it with an open umbrella. Needless to say, I didn't float, I plummetted straight down and bruised many of my ribs. After talking to one of my friends, he came up with the fact that Mary Poppins, used a BLACK umbrella, not the RED one which I used -- so maybe that's what went wrong. Tried it again with a black umbrella the next day, same results.
> 
> Looking back, maybe it's not the craziest thing I've ever done, but certainly one of the dumbest. But hey, I was pretty young & impressionable back then, and clearly naïve.
> 
> Q: How long before DVD's will be "officially" obsolete, kinda like what happened to VHS?



Whats a DVD?? 

hehe sorry couldnt resist I dont know I mean I still have some vhs stuff here not that I have a video player just that some of it is stuff you cannot buy anywhere and was erm recorded off the tv years ago


I think mayby another 10-20 years after all blu ray is fairly new so yeah it has to have its time

What will replace dvds?


----------



## msbard90

A microchip inplanted in your brain which flashes movies before your eyes.


No googling- can you name 2 celebrities who share your birthday?


----------



## Tad

msbard90 said:


> No googling- can you name 2 celebrities who share your birthday?



A: No. (Heck, I couldn't even name the birthdays of two celebrities, period).

Q: If part of your city/town were going to be filled up with a huge party, would you be figuring out how to get there and join in, or how to avoid it?


----------



## msbard90

depends on who/what the party is for and then I'll make my escape route 

Coffee, tea, or pee?


----------



## spiritangel

msbard90 said:


> depends on who/what the party is for and then I'll make my escape route
> 
> Coffee, tea, or pee?



occassionally tea preffer green or white though and never coffee or pee


Favourite thing to drink?


----------



## willowmoon

msbard90 said:


> depends on who/what the party is for and then I'll make my escape route
> 
> Coffee, tea, or pee?



A: The third happens after consuming either of the prior two. But not immediately. 

Q: Whatever happened to The Powerpuff Girls?


----------



## spiritangel

they grew up and became like totally spies man lol ( in truth no idea)


Q: Do you swear at your video games when your having trouble with them?


----------



## willowmoon

A: When do I NOT have trouble with playing videogames?  But yes, ON OCCASION, I am known to swear quite a bit, very prolific use of the f-word. 

Q: When you first started reading comic books, what was the typical price of a single issue?


----------



## Tiguan

Tiguan said:


> A: 19. BEST SUMMER OF MY LIFE!! And i spend my Adult Life, as i am now 28, Trying to Recapture!
> 
> Q: Is it better to have love and Lost than to Never have loved at all?



Quote" *"I avoid Hyde Park. Frankly, I'm not interested in other people's opinions about politics and the like, because they're not going to change mine. I'd rather invest my energy in the Lounge games."* .. Yup. Id have to say SOME people's Politics is so bad, it can SAY in Hyde Park, as people in there cant be SERIOUS!!! 

Q: What is your favorite Gift you would want to receive?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: When do I NOT have trouble with playing videogames?  But yes, ON OCCASION, I am known to swear quite a bit, very prolific use of the f-word.
> 
> Q: When you first started reading comic books, what was the typical price of a single issue?



actually only really discovered them about 5 years ago thanks to my ex and they range over here from about $5-$10 however not having a comic shop nearby I kinda dont read any atm although there are a few series I wouldnt mind reading

Q: What is the one super hero/fictional character that really turns you on?

sorry tiguan but it is ask a question answer a question from the person above you and I felt it would be unfair to ignore willowmoon


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> actually only really discovered them about 5 years ago thanks to my ex and they range over here from about $5-$10 however not having a comic shop nearby I kinda dont read any atm although there are a few series I wouldnt mind reading
> 
> Q: What is the one super hero/fictional character that really turns you on?
> 
> sorry tiguan but it is ask a question answer a question from the person above you and I felt it would be unfair to ignore willowmoon


Yeah I'm noticing that a lot lately with bumping other people's questions....

A: BATMAN BATMAN BATMAN

Q: How do you work out your anger productively?


----------



## balletguy

A. I work out

Q. What is your favorite song (new)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Lady Gaga - Love Game

Q: What is a hobby you have passion for?


----------



## balletguy

A. the piano I like to play...

Q. What can u do better than anyone else?


----------



## Tad

balletguy said:


> Q. What can u do better than anyone else?



A: Make up bed-time stories.

Q: What would you love to do, but you really don't have any talent for it?


----------



## kristineirl

Tad said:


> A: Make up bed-time stories.
> 
> Q: What would you love to do, but you really don't have any talent for it?



Honestly? I'd really love to be in a three man one woman band, but alas, I cannot sing/play guitar/drums. Maybe I can play the cowbell?

Q: If you could go back in time and talk to yourself as a teenager, what would you say?


----------



## spiritangel

kristineirl said:


> Honestly? I'd really love to be in a three man one woman band, but alas, I cannot sing/play guitar/drums. Maybe I can play the cowbell?
> 
> Q: If you could go back in time and talk to yourself as a teenager, what would you say?



Dont let go of your dreams at the first hurdle, concentrate more on your schoolwork because even though the uni courses say no you dont need to you really really do or you will miss out on an opportunity and it will break your heart, and life may not lead where you think it will but take heart as good things will happen as yoou blossom and grow and become more comfortable in your own skin

Q: what is the piece of advice you most frequently pass on to others?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> Dont let go of your dreams at the first hurdle, concentrate more on your schoolwork because even though the uni courses say no you dont need to you really really do or you will miss out on an opportunity and it will break your heart, and life may not lead where you think it will but take heart as good things will happen as yoou blossom and grow and become more comfortable in your own skin
> 
> Q: what is the piece of advice you most frequently pass on to others?


Don't let others opinions of you define your worth. (which is quite ironic at the moment)

Q: Do you have as much insight into yourself as you do in others?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Don't let others opinions of you define your worth. (which is quite ironic at the moment)
> 
> Q: Do you have as much insight into yourself as you do in others?



yes but am good at denying what I know about myself at times and dont always listen to myself when I should

Q: what is the thing you like the most about yourself?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> yes but am good at denying what I know about myself at times and dont always listen to myself when I should
> 
> Q: what is the thing you like the most about yourself?



I like my shoes. My shoes rule.

At what age did you learn to distinguish right from left? 

View attachment farragamo.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

stldpn said:


> I like my shoes. My shoes rule.
> 
> At what age did you learn to distinguish right from left?



omg now I really am gonna sound like a bimbo but some days I still have trouble with it lol


Q: What did you spend most of your childhood doing other than schoolwork?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> omg now I really am gonna sound like a bimbo but some days I still have trouble with it lol
> 
> 
> Q: What did you spend most of your childhood doing other than schoolwork?


Reading. I was a library hound. Also riding my bicycle everywhere. EVERYWHERE. LOL

Q: Which is more important, peace or truth?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Truth, because in the end, Someone will screw up and ruin the peace, if there is no truth.

Q:Favourite Cloud Colour?


----------



## Lovelyone

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Truth, because in the end, Someone will screw up and ruin the peace, if there is no truth.
> 
> Q:Favourite Cloud Colour?



You know those big white billowy clouds that are so white that you cant look at them without sunglasses? That color

Q: Do you currently have a crush on someone on the forums?


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovelyone said:


> You know those big white billowy clouds that are so white that you cant look at them without sunglasses? That color
> 
> Q: Do you currently have a crush on someone on the forums?



A: Yes...but then I always have a crush on someone lol.

Q: Can you swim?


----------



## lalatx

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes...but then I always have a crush on someone lol.
> 
> Q: Can you swim?



A: Yes quite well actually. There are a lot of pools, rivers, lakes and springs where I live so a lot of my summer is spent swimming. 

Q: Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## spiritangel

lalatx said:


> A: Yes quite well actually. There are a lot of pools, rivers, lakes and springs where I live so a lot of my summer is spent swimming.
> 
> Q: Have you ever been arrested?



never even had so much as a cross word from a policeman so no and no intentions of being arrested in future


Q: what is your wildest most reckless moment as a teenager?


----------



## lalatx

spiritangel said:


> never even had so much as a cross word from a policeman so no and no intentions of being arrested in future
> 
> 
> Q: what is your wildest most reckless moment as a teenager?



A: I was 17 and I drove 135 mph for well over a hour down the highway. We where heading to Corpus at 3 am in my friends new sports car after a 3 day 4th of July party. All the while 2 heavily intoxicated underage friends had sex in the backseat. Another was passed out drunk in the front seat. I will add that I had NOT had anything to drink but still incredibly stupid and I am not at all proud of it.

Q: What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Ghostbusters 1, Hands down. I used to watch it as a kid, repeatedly, to the point where I could recite it line from line. It also inspired my love for ghosts, I was the only 2nd grader renting "Ghosts of America" or "Wisconsin Ghost Stories" books from the library. And the only one who, when asked what I wanted to be as an adult, answered "Paranormal Investigator" and explained what it was. Lol!


Q: Think of your most favourite band...What is the most extreme thing you would do to go to one of their concerts if it was the very last one they were going to put on?


----------



## msbard90

I would go wherever it was in the world they were- even in Japan or somewhere on the complete opposite side of the globe. I wouldn't care. I'd pay for it.

Was there ever a children's movie that creeped you out ?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: The Neverending Story (the original one).  I still refuse to watch it.

Q: What's your favorite section of Dims?


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: The Neverending Story (the original one).  I still refuse to watch it.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite section of Dims?



Answer: I would say The Lounge. It's a lot of fun.

Question: What do you feel to be true feminism?


----------



## Allie Cat

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would say The Lounge. It's a lot of fun.
> 
> Question: What do you feel to be true feminism?



Believing that women should be able to do and be whatever they want (within reason) without being stopped by societal expectation or a glass ceiling or stupid laws or whatevers. Equality to men in the eyes of law and society.

What're you doing to beat the heat?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: AC, or Swimming.
But with my sunburn, AC is more a likely candidate.


Q: What type of dream do you have most often, Sweet, Scary, or Funny?


----------



## CastingPearls

All my dreams are like Bollywood films. Lots of singing, dancing, romance, technicolor scenery and lot of music. They're like soap operas and sometimes have sequels. I've also been able to return to some dreams after suddenly awakening.

Q: Do you let your size influence what you wear in warm weather?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Never. I'm not afraid to wear my shorts and halter, or spaghetti strap, anything. I'm actually looking for cute tube tops, currently. [Now that I've gained my confidence back]


Q: What food do you crave right now?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Never. I'm not afraid to wear my shorts and halter, or spaghetti strap, anything. I'm actually looking for cute tube tops, currently. [Now that I've gained my confidence back]
> 
> 
> Q: What food do you crave right now?


sushi. unlimited sushi. and cold japanese beer.

Q: How much of your time is spent watching TV?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> sushi. unlimited sushi. and cold japanese beer.
> 
> Q: How much of your time is spent watching TV?



maybe a half hour a day... sports center mostly 

What's your favorite kind of soup?


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> maybe a half hour a day... sports center mostly
> 
> What's your favorite kind of soup?


Lobster bisque

Ever skinny dip? (or chunky dunk?)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Yep. Love it...... But there was that one time my cousins and I were caught by someone's maid..... Oops. lol :blush:



Q: What's your favorite kind of potato chip?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: DILL PICKLE! ...Or Salt&Vinegar, It's a Tie.


Q: What's the first body part you look at on the opposite sex.


----------



## Linda

A: Arms!!

Q: Any secret remedies for a sunburn besides over the counter stuff and aloe plant?


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> A: Arms!!
> 
> Q: Any secret remedies for a sunburn besides over the counter stuff and aloe plant?



Vinegar it evaporates at lower temperatures allowing you to draw the heat out without the drying effect of alcohol

What restaurant makes the best chicken sandwich?


----------



## Linda

A: Chick- Fil- A of course. 

Q: What is your favorite drink to quench your thirst on a hot and humid day?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Blue Gatorade


Q: When you were a child, did you ever open a Lemonade Stand?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Blue Gatorade
> 
> 
> Q: When you were a child, did you ever open a Lemonade Stand?



no its not really something kids do over here did do bob a job for brownies and guides though


Q: DId you have afterschool activities and if so what were they?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> no its not really something kids do over here did do bob a job for brownies and guides though
> 
> 
> Q: DId you have afterschool activities and if so what were they?



I played football, I did a stint in the FFA. 

Ebay or Craigslist?


----------



## Diego

stldpn said:


> I played football, I did a stint in the FFA.
> 
> Ebay or Craigslist?



Ebay is much more used here in Australia.

Are you excited about World Cup?


----------



## littlefairywren

Diego said:


> Ebay is much more used here in Australia.
> 
> Are you excited about World Cup?



Diego, you are an Aussie??!

A: No, but I am sure I should be.

Q: Chicken or steak?


----------



## stldpn

steak medium rare

stripes or solids?


----------



## Diego

Solids but stripes are nice too!

The guitar or piano?



littlefairywren said:


> Diego, you are an Aussie??!
> 
> A: No, but I am sure I should be.



Yes for many years now.  And you better get excited!


----------



## Lamia

Diego said:


> Solids but stripes are nice too!
> 
> The guitar or piano?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for many years now.  And you better get excited!



The piano because my fingers aren't strong enough to hold down the strings on the guitar. 

Which of these myths/monsters do you wish existed: BigFoot, Lochness, or Aliens


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Lochness. Seems less dangerous of the 3 choices.


Q: Do you believe in ghosts? [ If theres something strange, in your neighborhood, who ya gonna call?! GHOSTBUSTERS! :wubu: ]


----------



## Diego

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: Do you believe in ghosts? [ If theres something strange, in your neighborhood, who ya gonna call?! GHOSTBUSTERS! :wubu: ]



Yes I believe. I think they are just demons though and take the form of deceased persons.

When did you last have a holiday and where?


----------



## Lamia

Does driving 8 hours to get stuff out of storage and staying in a hotel count? It was in Ohio. I don't think I've ever taken an actual vacation where you go somewhere for a week and do stuff. 

What super power would you have if you could have one?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: I'd like to be able to fly.

Q: What was/is your favorite thing to dress up as for halloween? [Yes. Adults dress up too!]


----------



## stldpn

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: I'd like to be able to fly.
> 
> Q: What was/is your favorite thing to dress up as for halloween? [Yes. Adults dress up too!]



I did policeman thing a few years back. By far though my favorite costume ever was the year I went as a rubiks cube just because the costume itself was fun to make. 

Can you solve a rubiks cube?


----------



## rellis10

If you gave me a few years i might get there by luck 


What is your favorite part of your body?


----------



## lalatx

rellis10 said:


> If you gave me a few years i might get there by luck
> 
> 
> What is your favorite part of your body?




My breasts. Straight girls come up to me at clubs/bars downtown and tell me I have a nice pair... That's not the reason that I like them though. I just think that they are a good size for my frame, help me fill out low cut dresses well and make me feel very womanly, feminine and attractive. After that probably my eyes and long eyelashes. 

What would your superhero name be?


----------



## msbard90

*Melicious*.... sounds like Malicious and Delicious...... and Melissa
A deliciously badass superhero.

Cash or debit/credit?


----------



## rellis10

msbard90 said:


> *Melicious*.... sounds like Malicious and Delicious...... and Melissa
> A deliciously badass superhero.
> 
> Cash or debit/credit?



Cash, just incase i forget my PIN.....again 


Meat or Fish?


----------



## stldpn

rellis10 said:


> Cash, just incase i forget my PIN.....again
> 
> 
> Meat or Fish?



meat... a good porkchop when it exists.

curtains, blinds or both?


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> meat... a good porkchop when it exists.
> 
> curtains, blinds or both?


Pulled back sheer curtains or valances. I live in the mountains and have floor to ceiling windows of nothing but beautiful woods in all four directions. I'm not obscuring that view for anything.

Q: Do you have just one pillow, a couple or a whole bunch you sleep with?


----------



## Linda

A: Tons! I have about 12 pillows on my bed. :blush:


Q: What has been one of your more prominent defining monents thus far? Something that really has molded and directed your life.


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> A: Tons! I have about 12 pillows on my bed. :blush:
> 
> 
> Q: What has been one of your more prominent defining monents thus far? Something that really has molded and directed your life.



Visiting my father, as an adult, while he was in prison. I began to realize why I'd been kept away. And why it was just that important that I didn't attempt to emulate him or gain his approval.

Is your wastebasket full?


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> Visiting my father, as an adult, while he was in prison. I began to realize why I'd been kept away. And why it was just that important that I didn't attempt to emulate him or gain his approval.
> 
> Is your wastebasket full?


No matter how often I empty them they are ALWAYS full. 

Ever go swimming in the rain?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Yes, but if it looks like storm clouds, I'm out.

Have any food allergies?


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> Yes, but if it looks like storm clouds, I'm out.
> 
> Have any food allergies?



None that I am aware of. Crab and Lobster make me feel queasy so I do not eat them. But I am not allergic. 

What are 5 items that you cannot live without?


----------



## rellis10

MP3 Player, laptop, tv, bed and a nice comfy chair 


What is your Favourite Film?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: It's a tie between Bram Stokers Dracula [Starring Gary Oldman. M'mmm.. :wubu: ] And Ghostbusters. 


Q: Ever go Skinny Dipping?


----------



## rellis10

Fortunatly not...i dont think it would be a pretty sight :blush:


Where's the best place you've travelled to?


----------



## Noir

Maui, Hawaii

What was your first car?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> *UN*Fortunatly not * BUT it would be a pretty sight* :blush:



Corrected that statement for you.


----------



## Lovelyone

Noir said:


> Maui, Hawaii
> 
> What was your first car?



A: back in the day, a Mercury Lynx

Q: Have you ever written a love letter?


----------



## msbard90

Plenty. I even have a shoebox full of love letters I have received in return.

When was the last time you have had professional pictures taken?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Never as an adult, But technically I guess ...9th grade, for my "School Picture".. [So like, 6 years ago, or so.]



Q: What's the silliest thing you've ever done infront of another person?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Never as an adult, But technically I guess ...9th grade, for my "School Picture".. [So like, 6 years ago, or so.]
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What's the silliest thing you've ever done infront of another person?


I got down on my knees and sang to a really uptight and pissy coworker to break the toxic atmosphere. I admit to being a ham. (It worked).

Q: What's the longest you've ever gone without sleep?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: 3 and a half days. [Though after the first or second day, depending on how much I drink caffiene and stuff, Things get pretty trippy.]

Q: Have you ever worn something to a public occasion and then facepalmed afterwards and thought "WTF WAS I THINKING?!" ..If yes, what was it?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: 3 and a half days. [Though after the first or second day, depending on how much I drink caffiene and stuff, Things get pretty trippy.]
> 
> Q: Have you ever worn something to a public occasion and then facepalmed afterwards and thought "WTF WAS I THINKING?!" ..If yes, what was it?



A: This baby blue and baby yellow striped t-shirt. It was actually kind of hideous once I looked at the pictures.

Q: If you were forced to try out for American Idol, with Simon present (not post-Simon days) what would you sing?


----------



## msbard90

The "Cruella DeVille" song from 101 Dalmations. I always belt it out in the shower. (I'm sure the neighbors love me for it) LOL.... I'd never make it to hollywood though.. YEEKS.

So what's your honest opinion of fast food?


----------



## Weirdo890

msbard90 said:


> The "Cruella DeVille" song from 101 Dalmations. I always belt it out in the shower. (I'm sure the neighbors love me for it) LOL.... I'd never make it to hollywood though.. YEEKS.
> 
> So what's your honest opinion of fast food?



Answer: Some of it is good. Others will give you the runs like you wouldn't believe.

Question: Do you feel people abuse their freedom of speech?


----------



## CastingPearls

Of course but 'the sun shines the evil as well as the good', ie, I'd rather some get away with it rather than all be censored.

Q: Do you watch re-runs of anything religiously?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Of course but 'the sun shines the evil as well as the good', ie, I'd rather some get away with it rather than all be censored.
> 
> Q: Do you watch re-runs of anything religiously?



Answer: Not right now. 

Question: Will you tiptoe through the tulips with me?


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Not right now.
> 
> Question: Will you tiptoe through the tulips with me?


As long as Micara comes with us.

Q: What's your favorite sport and do you participate in it or strictly spectate?


----------



## Micara

A: My favorite sport is hockey- I used to play street hockey when I was younger (and thinner!), now I am strictly a beat-on-the-glass spectator! 

Q: What was the last concert you went to?


----------



## msbard90

Football. (GO TITANS  )
I participate by screaming at my television, because I'm obviously the best referee there is.

and for Micara's question, Killswitch Engage in March, and I'm going to Rockstar Energy Drink Mayhem Fest in July and Ozzfest in August.

What is your favorite time period and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> A: My favorite sport is hockey- I used to play street hockey when I was younger (and thinner!), now I am strictly a beat-on-the-glass spectator!
> 
> Q: What was the last concert you went to?



Answer: Seeing Reba McEntire at the Puyallup fair a few years ago with my dad.

Question: Who is the author that constantly speaks to you?


----------



## spiritangel

msbard90 said:


> Football. (GO TITANS  )
> I participate by screaming at my television, because I'm obviously the best referee there is.
> 
> and for Micara's question, Killswitch Engage in March, and I'm going to Rockstar Energy Drink Mayhem Fest in July and Ozzfest in August.
> 
> What is your favorite time period and why?



I would have to say 50's and 60's I love that whole rock n roll vibe and have always wanted a satin poodle skirt with a record on it ever since I was little 


Question: Who is the author that constantly speaks to you?

Traci Harding her books are some of the most brilliant fantasy fiction and they always teach me something about myself not only that but her take on the whole way we evolve and such strikes such a cord with me


Q: When you are engrossed in a book do you ever have moments where your life parallels the characters eg you get sick just before you read they are?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> I would have to say 50's and 60's I love that whole rock n roll vibe and have always wanted a satin poodle skirt with a record on it ever since I was little
> 
> 
> Question: Who is the author that constantly speaks to you?
> 
> Traci Harding her books are some of the most brilliant fantasy fiction and they always teach me something about myself not only that but her take on the whole way we evolve and such strikes such a cord with me
> 
> 
> Q: When you are engrossed in a book do you ever have moments where your life parallels the characters eg you get sick just before you read they are?



Answer: I don't think I have. I'm sure I would remember if something like that happened to me.

Question: Does life have an inherent meaning or do we draw our own purpose from it as humans?


----------



## rellis10

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I don't think I have. I'm sure I would remember if something like that happened to me.
> 
> Question: Does life have an inherent meaning or do we draw our own purpose from it as humans?



Personally i dont see a 'meaning of life' in a general sense. Although as humans we have the imagination and ambition to make our own ideas, beliefs and desires. If we do have meaning in life it is purely unique to each one of us.


What is your favorite animal?


----------



## CastingPearls

I've always liked two: Polar bears who are regal icy loners (and aren't above cannibalism) and Armadillos who are sort of little desert outcasts with really awesome looking body armor--like prehistoric nerdy miniature superheros, which tickles me...

Q: What's the most awful film you've ever seen in its entirety?


----------



## Micara

A: The Happening. I laughed my ass off through it, and I don't think I was supposed to!

Q: Have you ever returned an item to a store for a refund after having used it?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Yep, I've done that before, I was bad. But it was a rare occasion.

By the way Micara, "The Happening" sucked on so many levels, so yeah I had to laugh at points too. Nothing like watching people run away from the wind.

Q: Have you ever acheived "ludicrous speed"?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Heck yes!, and the trail of plaid was EPIC, thank you!


Q: Favourite Food Type? [Example: Asian, Thai, Mexican, Ect]


----------



## msbard90

Grinders. Or subs, whatever...

Have you ever tie dyed something? How did it come out?


----------



## KnottyOne

Yea, when I was younger my parents would have tye dye parties where just tons of people would come over and we would do entire tubs of them... good times 

How much of the World Cup have you watched?


----------



## spiritangel

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, when I was younger my parents would have tye dye parties where just tons of people would come over and we would do entire tubs of them... good times
> 
> How much of the World Cup have you watched?



Not one iota unless the odd add in relation to it counts???


Q: What is your favourite tropical fruit?


----------



## Aust99

None.. too hard in my time zone.. But i'm following it in the newspapers with my class.. were doing a sweep and everything.... 


Q - Do you have a secret??



ETA - SNAP!!!!!


A - Pineapple... yum!



Q - Do you have a secret??


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> None.. too hard in my time zone.. But i'm following it in the newspapers with my class.. were doing a sweep and everything....
> 
> 
> Q - Do you have a secret??
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - SNAP!!!!!
> 
> 
> A - Pineapple... yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Q - Do you have a secret??



yes but I am not telling 


Q: what is your one relationship deal breaker?


----------



## CastingPearls

Not 'having my back'. 

Q: What is the most sentimental thing you possess?


----------



## willowmoon

A: My TRS-80 Model I computer, which has a manufacture date of December 1978. 

Q: What is your favorite brand of orange juice?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Minute Maid :eat2:

Q: What is your Favourite way to Drink your FAVOURITE drink?


----------



## willowmoon

A: I believe it requires the use of a funnel.

Q: Ever laugh while at church?


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Minute Maid :eat2:
> 
> Q: What is your Favourite way to Drink your FAVOURITE drink?



Just glugging a can of Coca Cola in one go when you're REALLY thirsty....such a good feeling 


Do you believe in ghosts or any other supernatural occurences?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

(You Two Posted at EXACTLY the same minute. So I'm going to answer both.)

A1: Yes! ...Too much.

A2: Yes, I believe in ghosts, and I hope to save up money one day to buy the equipment to go in search of evidence. [/Adjusts dork glasses]


*Q:* What is your fave TV Show?


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> Just glugging a can of Coca Cola in one go when you're REALLY thirsty....such a good feeling
> 
> 
> Do you believe in ghosts or any other supernatural occurences?


I'm not so sure that what is seen and experienced are actually the dearly departed although I feel that I've experienced the unmistakable presence of my mother and sister. I'm not totally convinced it wasn't wishful thinking though. On the other hand I think there is something to be said for place memory like Civil War battlefields and areas of the world where ancient settlements and structures seem to have more supernatural type phenomena...it does fascinate me.

PlumpPrincess' question: My favorite TV show currently is House.

Q: Have you ever competed in a non-sports capacity, like singing, poetry, artwork....?


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Q:* What is your fave TV Show?





CastingPearls said:


> Q: Have you ever competed in a non-sports capacity, like singing, poetry, artwork....?



My favorite TV show was Lost, not really sure what it is now. And i compete with my writing regularly as part of my Efedding hobby.

Do you think reptiles/lizards make good pets?


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> My favorite TV show was Lost, not really sure what it is now. And i compete with my writing regularly as part of my Efedding hobby.
> 
> Do you think reptiles/lizards make good pets?


Absolutely. My brothers and I had a whole tank of anoles and they were interesting, intelligent, and playful. I knew someone with a very large lizard (what kind escapes me) and it was much like a dog. Very interactive. It's difficult to not anthropomorphize though.

Q: Do you reuse a towel after you shower or does it go right in the hamper?


----------



## Micara

A: Hamper. Definitely. A co-worker of mine once grossed out the entire department by telling us how she, her husband, and her 2 sons shared a bath towel. 

Q: Would you rather go a week without bathing, but be able to change your clothes, or a week without a change of clothes, but be able to bathe?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: It depends on how hot it was, and if I'd still be able to sleep naked. But probably the second one.


Q: Would you rather be bald, or suffer Cousin-Itt-Syndrome [AKA: Be covered in long hair].


----------



## kristineirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: Would you rather be bald, or suffer Cousin-Itt-Syndrome [AKA: Be covered in long hair].



Bald. Not only can I wear some kickass wigs, i can draw on my head, like Calvin! 

Q: You're walking downtown and there, right before your little eyes is a fifty dollar bill and an ID. You have three seconds to take action. GO.


----------



## Micara

A: Pick it up, find the person, and return it. I don't mess with Karma.

Q: If you knew today was your last day on Earth, how would you spend it and why?


----------



## rellis10

Micara said:


> A: Pick it up, find the person, and return it. I don't mess with Karma.
> 
> Q: If you knew today was your last day on Earth, how would you spend it and why?



Sit back, take it in, listen to some chilled out tunes....and spend a good hour begging random passers by for sex 

Have you ever met a celebrity?


----------



## stldpn

kristineirl said:


> Bald. Not only can I wear some kickass wigs, i can draw on my head, like Calvin!
> 
> Q: You're walking downtown and there, right before your little eyes is a fifty dollar bill and an ID. You have three seconds to take action. GO.



I look around to see if I see the rest of the wallet contents are still lying around. If the ID is current I attempt to contact it's owner. Not a difficult task. A few weeks ago I found someones wallet in the parking lot at DQ he was an out of towner but luckily he had a handwritten list of contacts in his wallet. One of them was a local, his father, and he had is wallet back within a few hours.



> Have you ever met a celebrity?



a few... mostly baseball players

How many keys are on your key ring?


----------



## Lovelyone

stldpn said:


> I look around to see if I see the rest of the wallet contents are still lying around. If the ID is current I attempt to contact it's owner. Not a difficult task. A few weeks ago I found someones wallet in the parking lot at DQ he was an out of towner but luckily he had a handwritten list of contacts in his wallet. One of them was a local, his father, and he had is wallet back within a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> a few... mostly baseball players
> 
> How many keys are on your key ring?



A: 2


Q:What's the one food that reminds you of your childhood home?


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> A: 2
> 
> 
> Q:What's the one food that reminds you of your childhood home?


When I was a kid we didn't have any money. We didn't know we were poor--everyone else in our neighborhood was in the same boat. We lived in a two-family house that my grandparents owned (they-up, us-down) and my parents (and grandparents) had to be pretty creative at times. Two things stand out. Sometimes, all we had was a loaf of bread and a jar of mayo. We'd go out into my grandmother's garden and pick the biggest sweetest Jersey Beefsteak tomatoes warm from the sun, right off the vine. We'd slice them paper thin and sprinkle them with salt and pepper--to this day nothing tastes as good as that or evokes stronger memories of my childhood. 
The other is that occasionally my mother would reluctantly send my dad to the store to get groceries when she was busy - reluctantly because he always came home with wacky items that she'd just smack her head over but he'd always forget milk or juice...the one item that was a sort of treat was wagon-wheel shaped macaroni. We always had homemade gravy (no Italian would be caught dead buying jarred sauce) and we ate our fill. 

Q: Do you have any live plants in your home? How are they doing?


----------



## Tiguan

CastingPearls said:


> When I was a kid we didn't have any money. We didn't know we were poor--everyone else in our neighborhood was in the same boat. We lived in a two-family house that my grandparents owned (they-up, us-down) and my parents (and grandparents) had to be pretty creative at times. Two things stand out. Sometimes, all we had was a loaf of bread and a jar of mayo. We'd go out into my grandmother's garden and pick the biggest sweetest Jersey Beefsteak tomatoes warm from the sun, right off the vine. We'd slice them paper thin and sprinkle them with salt and pepper--to this day nothing tastes as good as that or evokes stronger memories of my childhood.
> The other is that occasionally my mother would reluctantly send my dad to the store to get groceries when she was busy - reluctantly because he always came home with wacky items that she'd just smack her head over but he'd always forget milk or juice...the one item that was a sort of treat was wagon-wheel shaped macaroni. We always had homemade gravy (no Italian would be caught dead buying jarred sauce) and we ate our fill.
> 
> Q: Do you have any live plants in your home? How are they doing?



A: -I- am my home's Live Plant!!!  .. And i can say.. i will buy the most Authentic "Jarred Sauce," If i could ook, therefore I am not a Real italian.. but No Real italian will ever put -KETCHUP- on SPAGHETTI saying it is TOMATO SAUCE!! --_UGGGH!!!_

Q: What is your Opinion of yourself?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: I'm an ex-chameleon trying to make herself heard. Trying to find her own persona, the one that fits, not the one that looks good.

Q: Did you lurk before you started posting? If so, for how long and why?


----------



## Mathias

A: I never felt I lurked when I first came here, but I felt as time went on I made my personality more known here.

Q: What would you say is your best character trait?


----------



## Tiguan

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: I'm an ex-chameleon trying to make herself heard. Trying to find her own persona, the one that fits, not the one that looks good.
> 
> Q: Did you lurk before you started posting? If so, for how long and why?



A: Yes i did a bit of "Lurking." Trying to get a Feel for the BBW Community! Aside form the horrible Politics section we have here (It should be Nuked, all the Dreck and Drevel in there, -Bleh!-) .... The Paysite Forum and The Lounge are Interesting! And except for some Snide-ness that is approved of by the People in charge, no doubt who also approve of Hyde Park, which should be Nuked, liek Hiroshima and Nagasaki Nuked... I Find it a great resource! Because you see.. i -DO- Love Women of Size.. and some of the Topics i like.. and Some of the Posters, i think are cool and i enjoy reading their posts.. and some i believe they made an "Ignore" Button! 

It may not be a place to meet Friends, or tell a model they look good.. But, for the most part, it is OK with Me. 

Q: Cats or Dogs, and if Both, which one did you like FIRST?


----------



## spiritangel

Tiguan said:


> A: Yes i did a bit of "Lurking." Trying to get a Feel for the BBW Community! Aside form the horrible Politics section we have here (It should be Nuked, all the Dreck and Drevel in there, -Bleh!-) .... The Paysite Forum and The Lounge are Interesting! And except for some Snide-ness that is approved of by the People in charge, no doubt who also approve of Hyde Park, which should be Nuked, liek Hiroshima and Nagasaki Nuked... I Find it a great resource! Because you see.. i -DO- Love Women of Size.. and some of the Topics i like.. and Some of the Posters, i think are cool and i enjoy reading their posts.. and some i believe they made an "Ignore" Button!
> 
> It may not be a place to meet Friends, or tell a model they look good.. But, for the most part, it is OK with Me.
> 
> Q: Cats or Dogs, and if Both, which one did you like FIRST?



Dogs I grew up with dogs, I dont mind cats, I mean most of them love me something about psychics and cats, but allergies and my love of doggies gets in the way lol

Q: How do you pull yourself out of a blue funk?


----------



## CastingPearls

Surround myself with positive friends. <3

Q: As a child, did you have an imaginary friend?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Kind of? My Imaginary friends were cartoon characters.

Q: What do you dream of doing for a living?


----------



## stldpn

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: What do you dream of doing for a living?



When I was super little, I always wanted to be a train conductor. I thought that was bar none as cool as it gets. I'm pretty happy doing what I do now.

How many remotes do you own?


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> When I was super little, I always wanted to be a train conductor. I thought that was bar none as cool as it gets. I'm pretty happy doing what I do now.
> 
> How many remotes do you own?


OMG Spouse is an uber-geek and I swear they're multiplying...at least 20.....and like the keys on my key-ring I truly only know what three are for. 

Q: What's the worst piece of relationship advice anyone gave you?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: "Just Remember, The Woman must submit to the man".

Q: What was the silliest thing you've done while eating?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> OMG Spouse is an uber-geek and I swear they're multiplying...at least 20.....and like the keys on my key-ring I truly only know what three are for.
> 
> Q: What's the worst piece of relationship advice anyone gave you?



Stay he pays the bills he looks after you, basically ignore the emotional abuse and closet feederism, the fact that if you stay you will die ect 

Q: Whats the best relationship advice you have ever been given?


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> Stay he pays the bills he looks after you, basically ignore the emotional abuse and closet feederism, the fact that if you stay you will die ect
> 
> Q: Whats the best relationship advice you have ever been given?



You can learn to either pick your battles or sleep alone. Sometimes male or female your partner may have a stronger need to be "right" if it's not something of dire consequence you should learn to shut your mouth and be quietly supportive.

Also, I've eaten while riding the back of a moped.

Do you keep receipts?


----------



## lalatx

stldpn said:


> You can learn to either pick your battles or sleep alone. Sometimes male or female your partner may have a stronger need to be "right" if it's not something of dire consequence you should learn to shut your mouth and be quietly supportive.
> 
> Do you keep receipts?



For major purchases I have a folder that they are kept in. Most other receipts I just keep for a short period of time. When I know its something I will not return I do not keep the receipt.

How many TV's are in your home?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

5

Are you currently looking forward to anything??


----------



## KnottyOne

Yes, I am looking forward to moving into my new place, it's a total upgrade from the last 2 places I've lived.

What is your favorite sport and why?


----------



## willowmoon

A: NFL Football. I like the pace of the game, the hard hits, the rivalries ... and in many cases, there's usually a surprise team that makes it into the playoffs and sometimes the Super Bowl, like the Arizona Cardinals a couple of years ago for example.

Q: Which relative of yours do you look up to the most and why?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: NFL Football. I like the pace of the game, the hard hits, the rivalries ... and in many cases, there's usually a surprise team that makes it into the playoffs and sometimes the Super Bowl, like the Arizona Cardinals a couple of years ago for example.
> 
> Q: Which relative of yours do you look up to the most and why?



My Nanna she raised 5 kids on her own in the 50's when there wasnt such a thing as a single parents pension she worked hard, and as my dad says they were not the easiest kids in the world, and even up until her 60's 70's she still did lots of volunteer work 

Q: What is the best day you can remember from this year so far?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Definitely last Saturday, I'd say.

Q: What is your favourite thing about summer?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Definitely last Saturday, I'd say.
> 
> Q: What is your favourite thing about summer?



bbq's and airconditioning oh and the fruit we get the best stuff over summer, from mangos to the stone fruit season cherries, peaches, watermelon and strawberries are all on my fav fruits list

Q:What can you not live without?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Access to the internet, it's my life-line to the world.

Q: If you had to choose between never wearing pants again, or never wearing shirts, which would you choose to give up?


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Access to the internet, it's my life-line to the world.
> 
> Q: If you had to choose between never wearing pants again, or never wearing shirts, which would you choose to give up?



A: Never wearing a shirt.


Q: If you could meet one celebrity right now, who would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> A: Never wearing a shirt.
> 
> 
> Q: If you could meet one celebrity right now, who would it be?



Ummmm hard one have to say DeepaK Chopra already met wayne dyer


Q:Who is the most famous person you have met?


----------



## Micara

A: Barack Obama. I rode in the elevator with him at work when he was a senator. I wanted to say something, but I was too shy to speak. He smiled at me, and so I said, "Two, please." And then he chuckled and pushed the button for me.

I also met Rod Blagojevich, but that is less glamorous. 

Q: Which Smurf is your favorite?


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> A: Barack Obama. I rode in the elevator with him at work when he was a senator. I wanted to say something, but I was too shy to speak. He smiled at me, and so I said, "Two, please." And then he chuckled and pushed the button for me.
> 
> I also met Rod Blagojevich, but that is less glamorous.
> 
> Q: Which Smurf is your favorite?



hmmm that is a tough question I mean really tough I love the wisdom of pappa smurf, but also love handy smurfette and the smurflings 


Q: What show from your childhood stands out in your memory?


----------



## Micara

I love Handy Smurf too!

A: Kids Incorporated. I used to pretend that I was Fergie. 

Q: What is your favorite flavor of popsicle?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Grape! :eat2:


Q: Ice cream...Cone, or Sundae?


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Grape! :eat2:
> 
> 
> Q: Ice cream...Cone, or Sundae?



A: I will go with a Sundae.

Q: Would you shave your head for a good cause?


----------



## stldpn

I already shave my head because it keeps me cool.

Does your cell phone plan have unlimited minutes?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Yes indeed!

Q: Do you still own any movies on VHS?


----------



## Aust99

Yes, The Little Mermaid and Dirty Dancing...


Q: What are you too sexy for???


----------



## Lamia

I'm too sexy for this thread...

Do you think the art of the mixed tape is dead?


----------



## Allie Cat

Lamia said:


> I'm too sexy for this thread...
> 
> Do you think the art of the mixed tape is dead?



Nah, people just do CDs instead.

What's the scariest noise your car ever made?


----------



## Tad

Divals said:


> What's the scariest noise your car ever made?



A: A loud, metallic, scraping noise from a back tire as we went along the expressway. We were right by an exit so pulled off, got out, and noticed that the tire was at an angle. There was a garage right there, so gave it to them to look at. The bearing had siezed up, overheated, then shredded, leaving the wheel held on only by a cotter-pin (spelling?). 

Q: Jump or be pushed?


----------



## Aust99

JUMP!!!


Regret anything?


----------



## sarie

of course! dropping out of high school, hating myself for so many years, not taking risks, starting smoking etc!

top three favourite films?


----------



## Micara

A: The Shawshank Redemption, Amelie, and Tombstone

Q: If you could bring one character to life from your favorite book, who would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> A: The Shawshank Redemption, Amelie, and Tombstone
> 
> Q: If you could bring one character to life from your favorite book, who would it be?



omg just one???? eeeek erm ahhh churning through lists as we speak I think It would have to be Tori from the Anchient future series (eek spelling is eluding my brain atm)



Qo you write grocery lists or just wing it?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Qo you write grocery lists or just wing it?



A: A bit of both. I usually have a list of essentials, then keep my eyes open for good deals or inspiration (plus sometimes the list is along the lines of: "veggies (fresh, frozen), meat, yohgurt, junk"

Q: Has a fictional character ever broken your heart? (and if so, who/how)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Can't say that one has. [AKA- "Nope"]

Q: What is your two favourite Kool-Aid Flavors?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Grape & Tropical Punch.

Q: For pizza, which do you prefer -- pan style or thin-crust?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

willowmoon said:


> Q: For pizza, which do you prefer -- pan style or thin-crust?



Definitely Pan.... the thicker the better!!

How much of your day is encompassed by talking on the phone??


----------



## Aust99

A: Hardly any... I don't use one at work and I contact people though the web or in person. 

Q: Big plans this weekend?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Aust99 said:


> Q: Big plans this weekend?



Yes actually.... I am taking a trip out east. 


Do you have a morning routine?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes actually.... I am taking a trip out east.
> 
> 
> Do you have a morning routine?




yes but it does need work I usually start with net stuff like email readings and the like and brekky if I remember lol

Q: Is there something you do everyday that you couldnt live without doing bar the normal everyday stuffs?


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> yes but it does need work I usually start with net stuff like email readings and the like and brekky if I remember lol
> 
> Q: Is there something you do everyday that you couldnt live without doing bar the normal everyday stuffs?



I couldnt live without listening to my mp3 player on the bus in the morning. It calms me down before i get to work since i'm a very nervous person by nature and i'd just stress out without it.


Do you think there are aliens out there?


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> I couldnt live without listening to my mp3 player on the bus in the morning. It calms me down before i get to work since i'm a very nervous person by nature and i'd just stress out without it.
> 
> 
> Do you think there are aliens out there?



A: After reading some posts on this forum, I am completely convinced that they are living amongst us!

Q: Would you rather love and not be loved back, or be loved but never love?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: It would be selfish of me to choose the latter, and unrequited love is a curse I'd not wish on anyone. So the first. 


Q: Pudding, or Jello?


----------



## Dmitra

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: Pudding, or Jello?



PUDDING! 

Q>> Do you think some wall paints smell like bananas? (I do)


----------



## Dromond

DameQ said:


> PUDDING!
> 
> Q>> Do you think some wall paints smell like bananas? (I do)



Not that I've ever noticed.

Chocolate: Dark, Milk or White?


----------



## Linda

A: Milk chocolate....something Swiss.

Q: Toilet paper over or under when on the roll?


----------



## CastingPearls

Always over

What's your favorite superstition?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Always over
> 
> What's your favorite superstition?



Answer: The one that still lingers with me is the one where if you dangle your foot off the bed, the monster from under the bed will get it. I still don't dangle my feet off the bed at night. :blush:

Question: What is your opinion of organized religion?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Everyone need something to keep them going. However, Organized religion seems to cause a lot of fights/arguements/wars. So I find it somewhat distastful. But I don't judge. [Unless you go radical, in which case, you've asked for it.]

Q: What dessert is better: Cake, Cookies, or Brownies?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Everyone need something to keep them going. However, Organized religion seems to cause a lot of fights/arguements/wars. So I find it somewhat distastful. But I don't judge. [Unless you go radical, in which case, you've asked for it.]
> 
> Q: What dessert is better: Cake, Cookies, or Brownies?



all of the above erm brownies cause chocolate yummmmm



q: What is the best thing you ever learnt from religion?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> all of the above erm brownies cause chocolate yummmmm
> 
> 
> 
> q: What is the best thing you ever learnt from religion?



Answer: Question everything.

Question: What is the one thing that still fills you with awe and wonder?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Question everything.
> 
> Question: What is the one thing that still fills you with awe and wonder?



honestly everything life, and the universe I never want to hear the scientific answers to stuff because I preffer to be awestruck by the universe itself


Q: What is the one piece of advice you always give people younger than yourself?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> honestly everything life, and the universe I never want to hear the scientific answers to stuff because I preffer to be awestruck by the universe itself
> 
> 
> Q: What is the one piece of advice you always give people younger than yourself?



Answer: Take care of your teeth.  Seriously, I say learn to forgive. Life is too short to hold a grudge. 

Question: What do you feel is the greatest discovery man has ever made?


----------



## Lamia

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Take care of your teeth.  Seriously, I say learn to forgive. Life is too short to hold a grudge.
> 
> Question: What do you feel is the greatest discovery man has ever made?



The internet. I don't think it is the greatest discovery yet, but I believe that in time mass communication will lead to mass understanding, or at least I hope it will. 

Does driving over bridges freak you out?


----------



## lalatx

Lamia said:


> The internet. I don't think it is the greatest discovery yet, but I believe that in time mass communication will lead to mass understanding, or at least I hope it will.
> 
> Does driving over bridges freak you out?



Nope 

What is your favorite summer activity.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Swimming [or when I get the sweet sweet chance],Skinny Dipping

Q: If your car could be any color, what color would it be?


----------



## lalatx

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Swimming [or when I get the sweet sweet chance],Skinny Dipping
> 
> Q: If your car could be any color, what color would it be?



Is clear considered a color? If so I want a invisible car. Dark blue would be ok as well. If its a old school mustang which is my dream car it would have to be powder blue with white racing strips. 

What is the best prank you ever pulled?


----------



## spiritangel

lalatx said:


> Is clear considered a color? If so I want a invisible car. Dark blue would be ok as well. If its a old school mustang which is my dream car it would have to be powder blue with white racing strips.
> 
> What is the best prank you ever pulled?



hehe well i went to boarding school sooo there were loads lol


but the best one was when I was about 18 and volunteering at radio lollipop there was a guy we became friends with visiting from england and two of my other friends and we decided (no idea why to embarass the english guy) by turning into little kids the full on on our knees small voices with the whole but da aaadd but my friends decided to turn it around on me thinking I would buckle thank god I am a great improviser cause we had walked down george st (a main st in sydney) and were in timezone think games parlour and they started calling me mum it was sooo funny I just looked at them and without missing a beat said "If you two cant behave you can wait for your father and I outside" of course within earshot of the manager and they both got followed around everytime we went to that timezone for ages after so they couldnt cheat on the ticket games (hmm not sooo much a prank I guess just shennanigans I suppose?)

Q: Would you post shots of yourself in Lingerie in the lingerie thread? Why or why not?


----------



## CastingPearls

I might. I used to do it for a living but I'd prefer a professional do it with proper lighting, etc. 

Q: BBWs Do/Would you wear a bikini? For BHMs, do/would you wear a speedo?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: I would, but only for a photo shoot. Lol! [Or to the beach if I was with another large person wearing a skimpy bathing suit.]


Q: What is your favourite type of shirt to wear?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: I would, but only for a photo shoot. Lol! [Or to the beach if I was with another large person wearing a skimpy bathing suit.]
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite type of shirt to wear?



my fav shirt is a medieval style one with the long flowy sleeves and long dangly pointy bits comming off it I sooo wish I could get some more of them its called a juliet top and the woman who designed it isnt makingthem anymore

Q: What is your go to outfit to make you look and feel good?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: My Beaded-Pocket Denim Capris and my Purple Plaid Button-Up Halter Top. 


Q: Indoor or Outdoor, where do you like to spend most of your time?


----------



## lalatx

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: My Beaded-Pocket Denim Capris and my Purple Plaid Button-Up Halter Top.
> 
> 
> Q: Indoor or Outdoor, where do you like to spend most of your time?



Its really 50/50. There's a lot of really great outdoor things to do in Austin and the hill country, But I also enjoy staying indoors. 

Do you like having long hair or short hair?


----------



## rellis10

Short, never even tried growing it long because my hair doesnt grow down...it grows out. I'd have the scruffiest looking afro in history 

Have you ever had a hairstyle you regret?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> Short, never even tried growing it long because my hair doesnt grow down...it grows out. I'd have the scruffiest looking afro in history
> 
> Have you ever had a hairstyle you regret?



yes my mother made me get a lady Diana (think the haircut she had when she got engaged) and it was layered and I hated it


Q: what is the wakiest colour you have ever coloured your hair?


----------



## lalatx

spiritangel said:


> yes my mother made me get a lady Diana (think the haircut she had when she got engaged) and it was layered and I hated it
> 
> 
> Q: what is the wakiest colour you have ever coloured your hair?



Burgundy. Nothing to crazy and I have not colored by hair in years.

What is your favorite thing to cook?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Muffins! [Blueberry. From Scratch.] Then again, they are the only thing I -know- I can bake that taste good. 


Q: What is your favorite mode of distance-traveling? Car? Plane? Train? Bus? Ect.


----------



## Linda

A Car, so I ca stop and check things out whenever I get the urge.

Q What is your favorite kind of cookie?


----------



## msbard90

oatmeal raisin

What is your favorite local getaway?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Culpepper, VA, in the fall (I love the farm tour there as well).

Q: Why do you think you are different? or are you?


----------



## Gyrene

A: Because the DNA test results are in and the chances of someone having the same DNA sequence is like 1 in 6.5 billion. Or maybe that was just the chances of paternity, I get confused easily ... ooh, shiny ball ...

Q: Who do you think you are? -&- What gives you the right?


----------



## msbard90

Gyrene said:


> A: Because the DNA test results are in and the chances of someone having the same DNA sequence is like 1 in 6.5 billion. Or maybe that was just the chances of paternity, I get confused easily ... ooh, shiny ball ...
> 
> Q: Who do you think you are? -&- What gives you the right?



I am number one! No matter if you like it ready take this down in writin'

I AM NUMBER ONE!!! hey hey hey hey hey hey.....


Can you sing well a capella?


----------



## Micara

A: I sound best when performing for the local deaf school while backed by a 300 piece orchestra.

Q: If you were a Star Trek [or Star Wars] character, which one would it be?


----------



## Gyrene

Micara said:


> Q: If you were a Star Trek [or Star Wars] character, which one would it be?



A: Admiral Akbar "It's a trap!"

Q: If you knew you only had twenty-four hours to live, still had an appetite, and had access to a concord airplane that could take you anywhere you wanted to go ... what would be the last thing you ate?


----------



## spiritangel

Gyrene said:


> A: Admiral Akbar "It's a trap!"
> 
> Q: If you knew you only had twenty-four hours to live, still had an appetite, and had access to a concord airplane that could take you anywhere you wanted to go ... what would be the last thing you ate?



We ell I think I would want to go to CP's big bbq blowout cause they have all my fav foods


Q: What is the thing that even as an adult still amazes and enchants you?


----------



## stldpn

snow

what was craziest thing you ever googled?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Vampiric Wedding Rituals

Q: What is the one thing, that you would end a friendship over?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Vampiric Wedding Rituals
> 
> Q: What is the one thing, that you would end a friendship over?



I took extended friend time outs (two of which never repaired) after the friends started abusing medications/pills/alcohol and sleeping around like penis was the way to cure cancer.

I have zero tolerance for addiction and associated behaviors... in my personal life. Just too personal b/c what I go through with my family.

Q: If you found a hair in your favorite food that you only get to eat once a year, would you toss aside the hair and keep eating or toss the food?


----------



## firefly

> Q: If you found a hair in your favorite food that you only get to eat once a year, would you toss aside the hair and keep eating or toss the food?



A: Toss the food! *puke*

Q: Take a shower or take a bath?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Take a shower (you come out cleaner)

Q: In fantasy, do you wish you were thinner or fatter?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Take a shower (you come out cleaner)
> 
> Q: In fantasy, do you wish you were thinner or fatter?



neither I always wish to be me 


Q: What is the one opportunity you wish would come your way?


----------



## KittyKitten

A. I hope to have an opportunity to work for the CDC.

Q. Am I a big meanie?


----------



## rellis10

A: Nah, maybe a little scary though 

Q: What is your favorite takeaway food?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Pizzzza! 

Q: What is your favourite Mythological creature, and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sabrina, a sea goddess who saved a virgin from a fate worse than death, in Sabrina Fair by John Milton. It's actually from a play by Milton called Comus: A Masque. And why? Because she didn't have to, but did. As a goddess she could have dismissed the virgin but she showed mercy and compassion instead.

Q: Can you undo your biggest regret and would you?


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Sabrina, a sea goddess who saved a virgin from a fate worse than death, in Sabrina Fair by John Milton. It's actually from a play by Milton called Comus: A Masque. And why? Because she didn't have to, but did. As a goddess she could have dismissed the virgin but she showed mercy and compassion instead.
> 
> Q: Can you undo your biggest regret and would you?



For me, my regrets are mostly made up of the things that I know I can't change. If I could change it I doubt it would really be an active regret.

How many printer cartridges do you go through in a month?


----------



## PhatChk

2 cartridges

Name one guilty pleasure?


----------



## paintsplotch

one guilty pleasure? Ben & Jerry's

question: what is your favorite body part (on yourself)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: My Boobs, Or my Eyes. Both are pretty great.

Q: What color would you paint your dream house?


----------



## tonynyc

Q: What color would you paint your dream house?

A Brown

Q. Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Tenacious Dave

A: Tea

Q: Favourite country for a holiday destination?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: England or France

Q: What is your favorite type of Automobile?


----------



## CastingPearls

Convertible. Red. Luxury model. 

Q: Three wishes. Name at least one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Unlimited Wishes.

Q: Where would you rather live? In a bustling city, or in the peaceful country?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Unlimited Wishes.
> 
> Q: Where would you rather live? In a bustling city, or in the peaceful country?



somewhere in between both like on the fringes of a city but with that country vibe and a veggie patch 

Q: If you could meet someone you have never ever met and who isnt famous who would you choose and why?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: My CHICKLET!!, of course. :happy: Why, because she's my gurl. :wubu:

Q: Chocolate chip, or peanut butter chip cookies?


----------



## lalatx

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: My CHICKLET!!, of course. :happy: Why, because she's my gurl. :wubu:
> 
> Q: Chocolate chip, or peanut butter chip cookies?



Chocolate chip

Favorite book as a child?


----------



## biggirlsrock

lalatx said:


> Favorite book as a child?



A. The Pumpkin Giant

Q. American cheese or cheese wiz on cheesesteak?


----------



## Szombathy

A. Cheez whiz. Definitely.

Q. Which is the best question in this thread?


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: My CHICKLET!!, of course. :happy: Why, because she's my gurl. :wubu:



Hugs to you for that, Momma Bird. You just went and made me cry :wubu:



Szombathy said:


> A. Cheez whiz. Definitely.
> 
> Q. Which is the best question in this thread?



A: All of them, because the answers open up little windows to each of our lives. We learn so much about each other (not all good lol), but it is fun either way 

Q: What is making you happy at this very moment?


----------



## CastingPearls

I was feeling very evil today and I accomplished a great deal doing it. I can get used to this.

Q: Do you talk to yourself?


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> I was feeling very evil today and I accomplished a great deal doing it. I can get used to this.
> 
> Q: Do you talk to yourself?



A:Yes, but I never answer myself (I was told that is a sure sign of insanity)

Q: What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## stldpn

afternoon

Does it sound like the fourth of july when you get out of bed every morning?


----------



## biggirlsrock

stldpn said:


> Does it sound like the fourth of july when you get out of bed every morning?



A More like a bowl of rice krispies...lotsa snap, crackle, and pop

Q Do you sleep with a body pillow?


----------



## CastingPearls

biggirlsrock said:


> A More like a bowl of rice krispies...lotsa snap, crackle, and pop
> 
> Q Do you sleep with a body pillow?


Actually I do. In fact I sleep with about 20 pillows. I am a pillow whore.

Q: It's 2AM. You can't sleep. You're hungry and standing in front of the open fridge. What do you reach for first?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Butter, for the tall stack of pancakes I'm about to make.

Q. Does anyone else like their pancakes swimming in syrup and butter?


----------



## biggirlsrock

Captain Save said:


> Q. Does anyone else like their pancakes swimming in syrup and butter?



A. only REAL maple syrup...not that fake log cabin or mrs butterworth's sh*t

Q. Butter or cream cheese on your bagel?


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save: Waffles drowning in syrup and butter. German style crepes swimming in sugar and butter.

biggirlsrock: Butter. Lots and lots of butter.


Q: Why can't I sleep?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Captain Save: Waffles drowning in syrup and butter. German style crepes swimming in sugar and butter.
> 
> biggirlsrock: Butter. Lots and lots of butter.
> 
> 
> Q: Why can't I sleep?



A: All of your pillows are in the way....LMAO!

Q: Have you ever just wanted to get in the car, and drive until you get to wherever? Pick up and take off?


----------



## stldpn

littlefairywren said:


> A: All of your pillows are in the way....LMAO!
> 
> Q: Have you ever just wanted to get in the car, and just drive and see where you ended up?



Yes, and when I was much younger and gas was much cheaper I would pack a lunch and make it a day trip. Just get in and keep driving on the backroads till I saw something interesting.

When was the last time you ate at taco bell?


----------



## Captain Save

A. There is nothing on the menu at Taco Bell I care to sample.

Q. Sweet or savory?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Savory! 

Q: How often do you brush your teeth?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Four times a day, and floss equally.

Q: What is the best smelling laundry detergent?


----------



## isamarie69

A. Surf., Gain is second.


Q. Do you still have the same best friend from grade school?


----------



## KnottyOne

Nope, I've had about 4 different best friends since grade school, people tend to show their true colors after a while.

Do you hold a degree in anything, and if so, in what?


----------



## Tad

KnottyOne said:


> Do you hold a degree in anything, and if so, in what?



A: Electrical Engineering

Q: Have you ever gone on a trip that was at least overnight, using only muscle power (hiking, biking, canoe.....)


----------



## Lovelyone

Tad said:


> A: Electrical Engineering
> 
> Q: Have you ever gone on a trip that was at least overnight, using only muscle power (hiking, biking, canoe.....)




A: Yes, as a little girl I was in Girl Scouts and they made us earn a badge by hiking to and spending the night in the outdoors, ordering, carrying, and using our own supplies, cooking our own food, etc. It was quite and experience. 

Q: If you were granted one wish right now...what would it be?


----------



## kristineirl

a forever lasting cherry chapstick

Q: would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Blind. If I were deaf, I wouldn't be able to listen to Duran Duran. That being said, most people would prefer to be deaf rather than listen to Duran Duran. 

Q: Will the Carolina Panthers ever win a Super Bowl?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

willowmoon said:


> Q: Will the Carolina Panthers ever win a Super Bowl?



A: YES!!! (I'm a Carolina fan.)

Q: Most money you've ever spent in one day shopping???


----------



## lalatx

BBW4Chattery said:


> A: YES!!! (I'm a Carolina fan.)
> 
> Q: Most money you've ever spent in one day shopping???



A: $3,000 on a fancy new TV and laptop.

Q:What is the 1st concert you attended?


----------



## spiritangel

lalatx said:


> A: $3,000 on a fancy new TV and laptop.
> 
> Q:What is the 1st concert you attended?



other than some young talent time ones as a kid my first real concert was Paul Simon when he did the graceland tour

Which band/muscician that you were totally into from your teenage years makes you cringe now but you still secretly love their music?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Laura Branigan!

I can still hear her voice if I think about it. 
:blush:

Q. Favorite summer dessert?


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain Save said:


> A. Laura Branigan!
> 
> I can still hear her voice if I think about it.
> :blush:
> 
> Q. Favorite summer dessert?



A: Cold mango cheeks, cut into the little hedgehog squares and eaten straight off the skin. Messy but goooood!

Q: Are you ready to embrace the idea of reading a newspaper from a piece of hardware, or do you prefer the feel of the paper in your hands?


----------



## KittyKitten

A:I will take the news either way.

Q:Best pizza joint in town?


----------



## KnottyOne

Chuck's, right around the corner from my place

Are there any menial activities that are really relaxing to you?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Painting. The whole world fades away under my focus on smooth paint glossing the wall/baseboard, and getting it right in detailed spots; I become one with the brush as it sweeps across the barren surface I coat with new life. The late Bob Ross understood.

Q. Can you paint your home, or is it a job better left to someone else?


----------



## lalatx

Captain Save said:


> A. Painting. The whole world fades away under my focus on smooth paint glossing the wall/baseboard, and getting it right in detailed spots; I become one with the brush as it sweeps across the barren surface I coat with new life. The late Bob Ross understood.
> 
> Q. Can you paint your home, or is it a job better left to someone else?



A. Painted every room inside but since we rent the owner hired someone to paint the outside and picked a ugly color. 

Q. What is your favorite summer time activity?


----------



## annetang

A: Jogging until I was wet through. I felt great after sweating.
Q: What's your favorite art form?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Sculpture, or Interpretive Dance..  


Q: What is your favorite flower?


----------



## firefly

A: a peony







Q: "read" or "hear" a book?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A rose in full bloom (beautiful and smells nice)

Q: Do you believe in life after death? if not, what happens?


----------



## isamarie69

A. Yes with my whole heart.

Q if you could spend 1 week in any decade which would it be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: The 80's, TOTALLY! 

Q: If you were to go to one "Festival" Of music. What Genre Music would you go to?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: The 80's, TOTALLY!
> 
> Q: If you were to go to one "Festival" Of music. What Genre Music would you go to?



hmm its a toss up always wanted to go to womadelaide or the Woodford folk festival


Q: what is one genre of music you love but that most people wouldnt think you were into?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Rap

Q: Do you change personalities depending on atmospshere, or are you the same when you are with any type of company?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Rap
> 
> Q: Do you change personalities depending on atmospshere, or are you the same when you are with any type of company?



I have the amazing ability to adapt to the group I am with, but the essence of who I am is always the same, just the conversation is different if that makes any sense, I am lucky to know a little bit about a lot of different things wich really does help, floored one of my exes cause I knew about quatum pysics from the spiritual perspective once that was fun


Q: What piece of knowledge do you seek to find the answer to?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Why Humans act the way we do towards eachother in day-to-day situations.

Q: What is your favorite thing to research?


----------



## kristineirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Why Humans act the way we do towards eachother in day-to-day situations.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite thing to research?



a) greek mythology / galaxias


q) has a teacher ever left a lasting impression on you? (and i don't mean with a paddle)


----------



## willowmoon

kristineirl said:


> a) greek mythology / galaxias
> 
> 
> q) has a teacher ever left a lasting impression on you? (and i don't mean with a paddle)



A: Yes, the teacher I had for a Speech class that I took in college. He always took the time to work with each of us and helped critique us in positive ways. Also he could have easily been Patrick Stewart's twin brother, he looked almost exactly like him! 

Q: And speaking of Patrick Stewart, what is your favorite Star Trek TV series?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: The Next Generation! Is the any other? -Swoons-

Q: While on the subject. Out of any star trek show, who is your favorite character?


----------



## Micara

A: Data. I have a massive crush on Data. My favorite episode is "The Naked Now" when Tasha Yar famously asked him "Are you _fully_ functional?" God, I was jealous!

Q: Have you even been in the newspaper or on the local news?


----------



## kristineirl

Micara said:


> A: Data. I have a massive crush on Data. My favorite episode is "The Naked Now" when Tasha Yar famously asked him "Are you _fully_ functional?" God, I was jealous!
> 
> Q: Have you even been in the newspaper or on the local news?



a) yes actually, twas a long time ago and i stayed up all night to record myself. i think i might still have that clip somewhere actually.....*searches*

ah, here it is. (@1:07)

i am dorky -_-


q) do you still have any of your childhood toys or bears or what not? if so, did you name it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Sadly, no. When I was 9 I got lice and everything had to go.  I remember, I had a 6ft Plushie Bear. I used to sleep in it's arms. I think I'd named it Bilbo. 


Q: Do you like "inch worms" ? Those little bugs, that look like tiny catipillers that just..ya know..inch along?


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: Do you like "inch worms" ? Those little bugs, that look like tiny catipillers that just..ya know..inch along?



A: I've never met one in person. In general I don't mind insects....so long as they are not _in_ my house! So I'd probably be vaguely amused and mostly not very interested in one that was outside, and full of vengeful wrath (or at least distaste) for one that was inside.

Q: Favorite type of writing implement (for, if you can recall it, actually hand writing on paper....)


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Tad said:


> A: I've never met one in person. In general I don't mind insects....so long as they are not _in_ my house! So I'd probably be vaguely amused and mostly not very interested in one that was outside, and full of vengeful wrath (or at least distaste) for one that was inside.
> 
> Q: Favorite type of writing implement (for, if you can recall it, actually hand writing on paper....)



A: Ballpoint pen (medium - non splatter variety) on cushioned paper.

Q: Are there things (or is there something) you REALLY want but can't justify spending the money?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: ..The most beautiful halter-style Marilyn Monroe-cut Cocktail Dress. But it was like $300 I think? I was like "..Yeah, No."

Q: Do you enjoy sports? If so, which is your favourite to play or watch?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: ..The most beautiful halter-style Marilyn Monroe-cut Cocktail Dress. But it was like $300 I think? I was like "..Yeah, No."
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy sports? If so, which is your favourite to play or watch?



A: To an extent, but I absolutely LOVE watching NFL Football. 

Q: Do you feel the upcoming show "Huge" starring Nikki Blonsky, will be a success?


----------



## isamarie69

A. Sadly no, I think it will run 2 seasons max. 

Q. Are you closer to your mothers side or fathers side when it comes to family?


----------



## Blackhawk2293

A. Closer to my mother's side of the family in terms of family connections and maintaining ties but closer to my father's side in terms of my personality.

Q. Have you travelled out of your own country (wherever that may be) and if so where have you been?


----------



## willowmoon

Blackhawk2293 said:


> A. Closer to my mother's side of the family in terms of family connections and maintaining ties but closer to my father's side in terms of my personality.
> 
> Q. Have you travelled out of your own country (wherever that may be) and if so where have you been?



A: When I lived in the UK, I did manage to visit Ireland, Wales, Scotland, Italy & Germany. Never went to France, don't know why. 

Q: What topping will you absolutely refuse to eat on pizza?


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> A: When I lived in the UK, I did manage to visit Ireland, Wales, Scotland, Italy & Germany. Never went to France, don't know why.
> 
> Q: What topping will you absolutely refuse to eat on pizza?



A: Anchovies! Which look like hairy wee fish to me.

Q: Is it a sin to have pineapple on pizza?


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> A: Anchovies! Which look like hairy wee fish to me.
> 
> Q: Is it a sin to have pineapple on pizza?



A: If it is, then I hope someone is saving me a warm seat in Hell.

Q: Were you ever the king or queen at a prom?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: If it is, then I hope someone is saving me a warm seat in Hell.
> 
> Q: Were you ever the king or queen at a prom?



noo our closest to prom is formals and I remember being miffed after doing pretty much all the work and fundraising at not even being thanked at my year 12 one but we dont really do the king or queen thing over here

Q: What is the colour that is in your wardrobe the most?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> noo our closest to prom is formals and I remember being miffed after doing pretty much all the work and fundraising at not even being thanked at my year 12 one but we dont really do the king or queen thing over here
> 
> Q: What is the colour that is in your wardrobe the most?



A: Black, definitely. 

Q: Will they ever make Star Wars Episodes VII thru IX?


----------



## Linda

A: Oh I certainly hope not. As big as a Star Wars fan that I am, the last ones they made were bad.

Q: Bacon or sausage?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Black, definitely.
> 
> Q: Will they ever make Star Wars Episodes VII thru IX?



I am not sure if I should say god I hope not or mayby they would be better than the more recent ones or perhaps I am to curious for my own good I am betting the cash cow will be milked some more perhaps not in our lifetime but yeah at some point after all that was the original vision 



oops took to long bacon
Q: What is your favourite star wars movie ?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> I am not sure if I should say god I hope not or mayby they would be better than the more recent ones or perhaps I am to curious for my own good I am betting the cash cow will be milked some more perhaps not in our lifetime but yeah at some point after all that was the original vision
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite star wars movie ?



A: The Empire Strikes Back.

Q: What celebrity would you say (or do other people say) that you resemble?


----------



## KnottyOne

A: I Get Colin Farrell a lot but I don't see it

Q: Are you going on vacation anytime in the near future?


----------



## littlefairywren

KnottyOne said:


> A: I Get Colin Farrell a lot but I don't see it
> 
> Q: Are you going on vacation anytime in the near future?



A: I have tentative plans to be in the US, in October. Woo hoo!

Q: Chicken or pork?


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> A: I have tentative plans to be in the US, in October. Woo hoo!
> 
> Q: Chicken or pork?



Chicken, never really liked pork too much.

If you won the lottery, what would you buy first?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> Chicken, never really liked pork too much.
> 
> If you won the lottery, what would you buy first?



OMG toss up the new Cutting system that is comming out for scrapbooking, a ton of mohair, book tickets to the schulte factory as well I think and new clothes would be the top of the list oh and a place to live lol

Q What is top of your wishlist at the moment?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> OMG toss up the new Cutting system that is comming out for scrapbooking, a ton of mohair, book tickets to the schulte factory as well I think and new clothes would be the top of the list oh and a place to live lol
> 
> Q What is top of your wishlist at the moment?



A: To meet UD...lol 

Q: When you get up in the morning do you spend a lot of time fussing in the bathroom, or are a get up and head out the door kind of person?


----------



## lalatx

littlefairywren said:


> A: To meet UD...lol
> 
> Q: When you get up in the morning do you spend a lot of time fussing in the bathroom, or are a get up and head out the door kind of person?



A: During the workweek I wake up at the last possible moment and there is no fussing what so ever. I reserve the weekend for all the fussing time.

Q: What is your favorite article of clothing?


----------



## willowmoon

lalatx said:


> A: During the workweek I wake up at the last possible moment and there is no fussing what so ever. I reserve the weekend for all the fussing time.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite article of clothing?



A: Definitely my boxers. Really comfy. 

Q: Speaking of which, what do you prefer on guys, boxers or briefs?


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> A: Definitely my boxers. Really comfy.
> 
> Q: Speaking of which, what do you prefer on guys, boxers or briefs?



Boxers, definitly.

What kind of animal was your first pet and what was it called?

EDIT: I missed the 'on' part....oops


----------



## lalatx

willowmoon said:


> A: Definitely my boxers. Really comfy.
> 
> Q: Speaking of which, what do you prefer on guys, boxers or briefs?



A: I am a fan of the boxer briefs. 

Q: Do you wear a watch?


----------



## spiritangel

No they always die really quickly on me (the psychic thing drains watch batteries apparently who knew) but also because I am pretty good without one and now with mobiles have the time I dont really need one

Q What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## goofy girl

spiritangel said:


> No they always die really quickly on me (the psychic thing drains watch batteries apparently who knew) but also because I am pretty good without one and now with mobiles have the time I dont really need one
> 
> Q What is your favourite gadget?



A- smart phone 

Q- what is your favorite "happy" music?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: The two songs "Love is no big truth" and "I'd rather dance with you" by Kings of Convenience.

Q: What is your favourite place [in your house or out ] to go to, in order to 'center' yourself, or calm yourself, to relax?


----------



## Linda

A: I am going to have to say the bathroom, because it is the only place where I get alone time. hahaha I know that sounds terrible.

Q: In your opinion what is the secret to life?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Do as much as you can in life, truly "Live like you were dying" because truthfully, we all are.

Q: What do you like to do on "lazy " days?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Depends - sometimes I want to just veg in front of the TV and watch a bunch of movies; other times I want to just lie down in the middle of a field and enjoy the smell of summer

Q: How much money would you be willing to pay for a mattress that guaranteed you would wake up with no aches & pains in the morning (if such a thing actually existed)?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Depends - sometimes I want to just veg in front of the TV and watch a bunch of movies; other times I want to just lie down in the middle of a field and enjoy the smell of summer
> 
> Q: How much money would you be willing to pay for a mattress that guaranteed you would wake up with no aches & pains in the morning (if such a thing actually existed)?



Hmmm thats to replace the one I currently have it used to be like that, about $1000 from memory

Q: What is your favourite position to fall asleep in?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Hmmm thats to replace the one I currently have it used to be like that, about $1000 from memory
> 
> Q: What is your favourite position to fall asleep in?



A: On my left side.

Q: What is your favorite cartoon series from the 80's?


----------



## Lovelyone

willowmoon said:


> A: On my left side.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite cartoon series from the 80's?




A. Thundercats

Q: Besides food and water, what's the one thing in your life that you cannot live without (phone, tv, books, love, etc)


----------



## Linda

A: Music


Q: What's your favorite genre of music?


----------



## Lovelyone

Linda said:


> A: Music
> 
> 
> Q: What's your favorite genre of music?



I don't really have ONE favorite Genre. If I hear something that catches my attention, I don't care what genre it comes from. I like all kinds of music


Q: If you could change one thing about your life, what would it be?


----------



## Dromond

Lovelyone said:


> I don't really have ONE favorite Genre. If I hear something that catches my attention, I don't care what genre it comes from. I like all kinds of music
> 
> 
> Q: If you could change one thing about your life, what would it be?



A: I would be healthy.

Q: If you could talk to one person from the past, who would it be and why?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: I would be healthy.
> 
> Q: If you could talk to one person from the past, who would it be and why?



Trumpeter David Williams who was like a grandfather to me, I was a selfish teenager, when he passed away and I never got to go to the funeral or say goodbye or tell him how much he meant to me or how much I learnt from his wisdom


Q: If you could create your perfect day, money ect no problem what would you do?


----------



## isamarie69

A. Ok all the right things to do and family aside. I would spend the day with Paul Mccartney, learning from him getting to know all is personal little quirks, have him sing to me, and just enjoy him for 1 day.


Q. If you could live anywhere in the world, Would you stay put or move on?


----------



## stldpn

isamarie69 said:


> A. Ok all the right things to do and family aside. I would spend the day with Paul Mccartney, learning from him getting to know all is personal little quirks, have him sing to me, and just enjoy him for 1 day.
> 
> 
> Q. If you could live anywhere in the world, Would you stay put or move on?



At the moment, I'm totally itching to be out from under my mortgage and anywhere, anywhere else.

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## rellis10

stldpn said:


> At the moment, I'm totally itching to be out from under my mortgage and anywhere, anywhere else.
> 
> What did you have for lunch today?



A steak and ale pasty and a jam square from a local baker near where i work....yum yums :eat2:

What's the craziest thing you've ever done? (the definition of crazy is left up to you )


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: When I was 15. I and some friends got together, drink a bit [I was 'buzzed'. .they were pretty drunk.] and we all went to a park, smoked, hung out, and then ended up flipping 3 benches into the river. (Mind you, it took place at like 2am.) That was the night I was just down the city block from my house, and called my dad saying I was in the southern part of my state and wouldn't be home for another 4 hours because my friends car broke down. 


Q: What music makes you feel happiest?


----------



## isamarie69

A.Well aside from everyones thinking im going to say lol. I really perk up listening to bubble punk or pop punk. Bands like Blink, New found glory, The Ataris.

Q, Who is the last person you hugged? Was it meaningful or just a social hello.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: My nephew - not sure if you would call it meaningful (I love the little scamp) or social (since I love him, not am in love with him)

Q: Where do you like to live: downtown? the 'burbs? rural America?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never2fat4me said:


> A: My nephew - not sure if you would call it meaningful (I love the little scamp) or social (since I love him, not am in love with him)
> 
> Q: Where do you like to live: downtown? the 'burbs? rural America?



A: In a little place called Berowra Heights...suburb of Sydney, surrounded by the bush. And no, I don't have kangaroos in my garden lol 

Q: What is your favourite animal, and what is your least favourite animal?


----------



## isamarie69

A. Tigers they are so amazing to look at, Totally aww struck by them The orange ones more then the white. I dont think theres an animal i do not like. But tarantulas and protato bugs creep me out. 


Q. How old were you when you had your first real kiss?


----------



## Lovelyone

isamarie69 said:


> A. Tigers they are so amazing to look at, Totally aww struck by them The orange ones more then the white. I dont think theres an animal i do not like. But tarantulas and potato bugs creep me out.
> 
> 
> Q. How old were you when you had your first real kiss?



A; I must've been about 13 years old. A boy named Pedro with the prettiest honey brown eyes gave me my first tongue kiss. Made me feel special until I found out he kissed my sister, two of my best friends, and 2 neighborhood girls, too. *sigh

Q: When was the last time that you did something for someone else, simply because you could (unconditionally)?


----------



## willowmoon

Lovelyone said:


> A; I must've been about 13 years old. A boy named Pedro with the prettiest honey brown eyes gave me my first tongue kiss. Made me feel special until I found out he kissed my sister, two of my best friends, and 2 neighborhood girls, too. *sigh
> 
> Q: When was the last time that you did something for someone else, simply because you could (unconditionally)?



Pedro must have thought he was Gerardo -- "Rico Suave"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeX9zoWSut8&feature=related

A: Yesterday, I borrowed a friend $50 -- I'm not rushing to have it repaid.

Q: Who is your favorite NFL player?


----------



## Linda

A: Brett Farve. 

Q: Banana split or hot fudge sundae?


----------



## CastingPearls

Not a fan of ice cream. Pineapple Italian Ice...mmmmm

Q: If you could spend $1000 on any room in your home, which one would it be and what would it be spent on?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: My Bedroom, a TV that isn't dying, maybe a new lamp.

Q: When was the last time you got that deja-vu feeling?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: The last time I visited where I grew up. Pretty much the whole time I was down there was a deja vu. So glad I don't live there anymore XD

Q: Where is the most beautiful place you've been?


----------



## Lovelyone

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: The last time I visited where I grew up. Pretty much the whole time I was down there was a deja vu. So glad I don't live there anymore XD
> 
> Q: Where is the most beautiful place you've been?



I'd have to say that is a 3-way tie between the white cliffs of Dover, the city of Cologne, and Las Vegas all for different aesthetic reasons. 

Q: Have you ever done something totally dangerous that you thought you might die? (ie. bungee jumping, sky diving, race car driving, etc.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelyone said:


> I'd have to say that is a 3-way tie between the white cliffs of Dover, the city of Cologne, and Las Vegas all for different aesthetic reasons.
> 
> Q: Have you ever done something totally dangerous that you thought you might die? (ie. bungee jumping, sky diving, race car driving, etc.)


Oy--In my younger days, I threw someone through a plate-glass window and subsequently went through it with her. I bear one scar on my eyebrow. She didn't fare as well. She called me a fat fucking bitch. I objected to the 'fucking' part as the fight was over her boyfriend who she thought I was after. 

Q: You can snap your fingers and get only one thing accomplished. What would it be?


----------



## stldpn

Lovelyone said:


> I'd have to say that is a 3-way tie between the white cliffs of Dover, the city of Cologne, and Las Vegas all for different aesthetic reasons.
> 
> Q: Have you ever done something totally dangerous that you thought you might die? (ie. bungee jumping, sky diving, race car driving, etc.)



Yes, I took a dare and walked/staggered the length of H street in DC at midnight in my underwear.

Q: You can snap your fingers and get only one thing accomplished. What would it be?

Clean floors

How well do you play cards?


----------



## rellis10

I play Poker (texas hold'em) pretty well i think, won £500 on an online tournament a while back which was pretty good. Other games i'm horrible at though.

Q: What is your favorite movie?


----------



## kristineirl

A: Edward Scissor Hands, Hands (scissors?) down. 

Q: squish a spider or lead it outside?


----------



## CastingPearls

I pet it with my shoe. Nice spider, good spider. Night night, spider.

Q: What animal do you most identify with?


----------



## Linda

A: Gorilla, silent most of the time but you can tell they are always thinking because you can see it in their eyes. They take care of their young and protect those they love with everything they have.


Q: How do you grill a salmon filet??


----------



## CastingPearls

On non-stick foil and I brush it with a nice light home-made teriyaki bbq sauce.

Q: Do you usually cook for holidays, go to someone else's house or go to a restaurant?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you usually cook for holidays, go to someone else's house or go to a restaurant?



A: We usually go to someone else's house, because my family will insist on having a big occasion, and our house is pretty tight on space for having everyone over, and we are pretty ambivalent about parties and holidays. (which is a shame, as my wife is by far the best cook in the family).

Q: Food is burned onto a pot/pan/casserole dish. Scrub it out tonight, or let it soak until morning?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Scrub Till Morning! If neccassary, longer than.

Q: Do you plant a garden? If so, Flowers or Veggies?


----------



## Micara

A: The best I can hope for is raising a few plants on my windowsill at work. 

Q: What is the best dish you can cook?


----------



## stldpn

pot roast

What is your favorite font?


----------



## Captain Save

Tad said:


> A: We usually go to someone else's house, because my family will insist on having a big occasion, and our house is pretty tight on space for having everyone over, and we are pretty ambivalent about parties and holidays. (which is a shame, as my wife is by far the best cook in the family).
> 
> Q: Food is burned onto a pot/pan/casserole dish. Scrub it out tonight, or let it soak until morning?



A. Soak it in boiling water and dish soap overnight; if that fails, I move to burned food chemistry (oven cleaner, bleach, baking soda, etc.)

Wow, I am SO slow...

A. The font on Dims is good enough for me.

Q. For big feasts, do you cook everything, or do you enlist the aid of someone who can make a specific dish a little better, like dessert, homemade rolls, potatoes, etc.?


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> What is your favorite font?



A Comic Sans



Captain Save said:


> Q. For big feasts, do you cook everything, or do you enlist the aid of someone who can make a specific dish a little better, like dessert, homemade rolls, potatoes, etc.?



A: I love help in the kitchen. It's a lot more fun that way and I know I am not good at everything.


Q: Do you believe in outer space aliens?


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> A Comic Sans
> 
> 
> 
> A: I love help in the kitchen. It's a lot more fun that way and I know I am not good at everything.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you believe in outer space aliens?



Yes... I think they even post on forums sometimes.

Do you believe in voodoo?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Yes, I do.

Q: What is your favorite thing to drink?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Yes, I do.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite thing to drink?


alcoholic: A filthy Bombay Sapphire martini, straight up, extra dry, extra olives
non-alcoholic: Sweet tea, decaf if possible

Q: What is one belief or superstition you refuse to give up regardless of what others think?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is one belief or superstition you refuse to give up regardless of what others think?



A: If you pass under a moving train, you get to make a wish  (this one might just be in my family?)

Q: If time and money allowed any of them, would you rather drive, take the train, or fly?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Fly, I'm impatient. But if with another person, Drive, Because then I won't go crazy.

Q: Do you believe in anything Supernatural? If so, What?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Fly, I'm impatient. But if with another person, Drive, Because then I won't go crazy.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in anything Supernatural? If so, What?



Yes Yes and Yes

almost the whole kit and kaboodle, spirit guides, angels, archangels (that is a more recent thing cause well erm long story that one) ghosts, Outer worlds (they dont like being called aliens another long story) ummmm channelling, auras, and the like hmmm think my ahhh uniqueness and freaky rating just went sky high and the only reason I believe in any of it is because of my own experiences


Q: Have you ever encountered anything supernatural and if so when where and what? ( if more than once just your first experience with the supernatural will suffice)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

1) If by "Freaky" You mean "Awesome" Then yes, yes it did. 
A: When I was a kid after my grandfather died, I'd see him periodically. (He died when I was 7, almost 8.) I'd see him and hear him go "Hey!" (because I used to suck my thumb, and he would say that.). Then as I grew older, I stopped seeing him. I've also heard growling in my bedroom before. And I believe my friends father's spirit blew in my face when I spent the night there. 


Q: Do you believe in Vampires, or Vampirism?


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: Do you believe in Vampires, or Vampirism?



A: Nope, not even remotely. But I'm depressingly skeptical about the supernatural in general (I think it would be a lot more fun to believe, but I just don't have it in me....)

Q: If you had a chance to go to space, but doctors figure that there was a 1% chance you would die during the trip due to some issue or other and all the stresses of it......would you go?


----------



## Dromond

I'd go without a second thought.

Q: Cake Boss or Ace of Cakes?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Ace of Cakes! :wubu: Chef Duff :wubu: 

Q: If you were on Jeopardy, which category would you hope WASN'T there?


----------



## Dromond

A: Anything involving math! 

Q: What do you do on a lazy afternoon?


----------



## willowmoon

Dromond said:


> A: Anything involving math!
> 
> Q: What do you do on a lazy afternoon?



A: Well when I used to have lazy afternoons (back in the day), I'd do a whole lot of nothing. 

Q: Sherbet or Ice Cream -- which would you choose?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Sherrrrbert! 

Q: Western, or Romantic Comedy?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Sherrrrbert!
> 
> Q: Western, or Romantic Comedy?



A: None of the above. Well except for the western entitled "Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter."

Q: Speaking of romantic comedies, whatever happened to Meg Ryan? Last time I saw her, she was sporting duck lips. Anyone know?


----------



## lalatx

willowmoon said:


> A: None of the above. Well except for the western entitled "Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter."
> 
> Q: Speaking of romantic comedies, whatever happened to Meg Ryan? Last time I saw her, she was sporting duck lips. Anyone know?



A. She adopted a kid. After that I do not know, I stopped caring when her face started melting. 

B. What is your favorite word?


----------



## Dromond

A: Antidisestablishmentarianism.

Q: What is your least favorite word?


----------



## rellis10

lalatx said:


> A. She adopted a kid. After that I do not know, I stopped caring when her face started melting.
> 
> B. What is your favorite word?



A: Gravitas, dont know why but i love that word. Other than that, oldy english stuff like Gumption and Umbrage.

EDIT: And my least favorite is anything boring and normal when you could use something a little more descriptive.

Q:What is your favorite tv show?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

rellis10 said:


> A: Gravitas, dont know why but i love that word. Other than that, oldy english stuff like Gumption and Umbrage.
> 
> EDIT: And my least favorite is anything boring and normal when you could use something a little more descriptive.
> 
> Q:What is your favorite tv show?



A: Bones

Q: Do you enjoy a good natured online debate?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: Bones
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy a good natured online debate?



A: Only when I know I'm right. 

Q: Do you like hot weather?


----------



## spiritangel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Only when I know I'm right.
> 
> Q: Do you like hot weather?



Hell NOOOOO it makes my brain foggy and fuzzy and generally leaves me lethargic and ick


Q: What is your favourite Asian inspired dish to cook?


----------



## annetang

A: I can cook many Asian home-style dishes, like Mapo Bean curd, a kind of traditional Sichuan flavour food which puts bean curd in hot spicy meat sauce and then stew. 
My best: fry shrimps with hot and red pepper sauce.

Q: Do you still remember when was your last time to laugh? :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

annetang said:


> A: I can cook many Asian home-style dishes, like Mapo Bean curd, a kind of traditional Sichuan flavour food which puts bean curd in hot spicy meat sauce and then stew.
> My best: fry shrimps with hot and red pepper sauce.
> 
> Q: Do you still remember when was your last time to laugh? :happy:



A: A friend of mine recommended Dana Carvey's film "Master of Disguise." He thought it was hysterically funny and that I would die from laughter. After watching the DVD, I didn't laugh. But I most certainly did want to die. If only I could have taken back that 80 minutes of my life. 

Q: Given a choice of pie -- apple or cherry?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: A friend of mine recommended Dana Carvey's film "Master of Disguise." He thought it was hysterically funny and that I would die from laughter. After watching the DVD, I didn't laugh. But I most certainly did want to die. If only I could have taken back that 80 minutes of my life.
> 
> Q: Given a choice of pie -- apple or cherry?



Apple with a home made custard pastry base yummmmmmm

Q: Icecream or cream with your pie?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Apple with a home made custard pastry base yummmmmmm
> 
> Q: Icecream or cream with your pie?



A: CREAM, because I don't understand the joy of icecream at all.

Q: Do you ever speak about yourself in the third person?


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> A: CREAM, because I don't understand the joy of icecream at all.
> 
> Q: Do you ever speak about yourself in the third person?



A: Willowmoon does what Willowmoon does. 

Q: Favorite color of Skittles candy?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Willowmoon does what Willowmoon does.
> 
> Q: Favorite color of Skittles candy?



my crush on you just got bigger Willowmoon for this and noticing what type of transformer was in someones avatar just too cool:bow::bow::bow:


Yello I love the lemon ones but actually I miss hooley dooleys they were better than skittles but skittles won 


Q: If you could transform into anything at will what would it be and why?


----------



## freakyfred

spiritangel said:


> Q: If you could transform into anything at will what would it be and why?



A: A truck! So I can lead the Autobots against the Deceptiocon threat! (plus it would be awesome)

Q: Favourite superhero?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: BATMAN!

Q: Favorite Ice Cream Flavor


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: BATMAN!
> 
> Q: Favorite Ice Cream Flavor



Boysenberry Ripple although its getting harder to find 

Q: Favourite super power?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: The power to epically kick bad-guy-ASS. . Er. . Um.. Or not, I'll go with invisability.

Q: Favorite Super Hero Movie?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: The power to epically kick bad-guy-ASS. . Er. . Um.. Or not, I'll go with invisability.
> 
> Q: Favorite Super Hero Movie?



A: The Dark Knight. Hands down, the best I've seen.

Q: Worst movie based on a video game?


----------



## Dromond

A: All of them.

Q: Who would you change places with, if you could?


----------



## Linda

A: My son. So naively happy.  It's awesome.

Q: Best video game ever?


----------



## Famouslastwords

FF7. Obviously.

Q: Do you think there should be at least some laws to naming your kids? Watch this before you answer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNSf-KQORRk&feature=related.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Famouslastwords said:


> FF7. Obviously.
> 
> Q: Do you think there should be at least some laws to naming your kids? Watch this before you answer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNSf-KQORRk&feature=related.



I've got dial-up and couldn't load the link - but have had that opinion since I heard about Frank Zappa's children names, Dweezil, Moon Unit, Ahmet Rodan and Diva Muffin. (yes I know I forgot to add a couple middle names) :blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I've got dial-up and couldn't load the link - but have had that opinion since I heard about Frank Zappa's children names, Dweezil, Moon Unit, Ahmet Rodan and Diva Muffin. (yes I know I forgot to add a couple middle names) :blink:



Go for answering it, It's just a hilarious link about naming kids. He's like "you could just name your kid with 40 "f"s. Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff go to your room.


----------



## Tad

new question?


----------



## bbwildrose

Tad said:


> new question?



yes please.

starter or dessert?


----------



## rellis10

Dessert....never seen the point of a starter, just give me the main and dessert haha

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Going to hang with family tomorrow and have a fish fry.... I'm a Midwestern girl through and through.


What are you grateful for right now at this very moment?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Going to hang with family tomorrow and have a fish fry.... I'm a Midwestern girl through and through.
> 
> 
> What are you grateful for right now at this very moment?



That there are some great guys crushing on me and making me :blush: and say awwwwwwwwwwww at my laptop lol


Q: what is something you havent cooked in years but would love to make again?


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> That there are some great guys crushing on me and making me :blush: and say awwwwwwwwwwww at my laptop lol
> 
> 
> Q: what is something you havent cooked in years but would love to make again?



I haven't made a coconut cream pie from scratch in years. I am craving one.

Q: What's your favorite thing to do to unwind after a hard day?


----------



## Mathias

A: Play violent video games and sit on the deck and blast my music.

Q: Do you have any holiday plans?


----------



## Micara

A: Yes! I'm going out to my grandma's house in the country for a big ole redneck pig roast, complete with my drunk uncles jumping in the bonfire and illegal fireworks. It's my favorite party of the year- guaranteed entertainment. Then we'll camp out in the back yard and get up at 5:30a.m. on the 4th to go wait in line for Burgoo. 

Q: Would you rather: Travel all over with a Greyhound pass, or fly free to one particular destination?


----------



## NYCGabriel

Micara said:


> A: Yes! I'm going out to my grandma's house in the country for a big ole redneck pig roast, complete with my drunk uncles jumping in the bonfire and illegal fireworks. It's my favorite party of the year- guaranteed entertainment. Then we'll camp out in the back yard and get up at 5:30a.m. on the 4th to go wait in line for Burgoo.
> 
> Q: Would you rather: Travel all over with a Greyhound pass, or fly free to one particular destination?



A - Def. bus. I love long drives

Q - What are you scared of?


----------



## firefly

A: People who are wearing masks that cover their whole faces and I can only see their eyes

Q: Barbecue - gas or charcoal?


----------



## Tad

firefly said:


> Q: Barbecue - gas or charcoal?



A: Charcoal please! (maybe I just like playing with fire?)

Q: Go outside in the sun and the heat, or stay inside in the air conditioning?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A: AC wins hands down!

Q: What would be your LEAST favorite place to go on vacation (mine would be Las Vegas)?


----------



## Dromond

A: Probably Kabul.

Q: If you could either have sex or intimacy, but not both, which would you choose?


----------



## Dmitra

Dromond said:


> Q: If you could either have sex or intimacy, but not both, which would you choose?



Intimacy because I've done just sex and periodically scratching the itch hasn't added anything lasting or fulfilling to my life. Not that intimacy guarantees anything but it seems more likely to enhance the chances.

Q: Do you ever get the feeling that the reality you're experiencing is surreal? Not like you're having a dream or deja vu but a super-vivid version of everyday life that makes you question if you're really experiencing it?


----------



## littlefairywren

DameQ said:


> Intimacy because I've done just sex and periodically scratching the itch hasn't added anything lasting or fulfilling to my life. Not that intimacy guarantees anything but it seems more likely to enhance the chances.
> 
> Q: Do you ever get the feeling that the reality you're experiencing is surreal? Not like you're having a dream or deja vu but a super-vivid version of everyday life that makes you question if you're really experiencing it?



A: OMG, yes! Thank goodness I am not the only one, or are you just seeing how crazy the people are at Dims...and I am the crazy that answered the question ? 

Q: Are you are multi-tasker?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

littlefairywren said:


> A: OMG, yes! Thank goodness I am not the only one, or are you just seeing how crazy the people are at Dims...and I am the crazy that answered the question ?
> 
> Q: Are you are multi-tasker?



A: Yes, but I was much better at it when my kids were little. 

Q: Do you like it / not like it when people you don't know very well reach out and hug you?


----------



## spiritangel

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: Yes, but I was much better at it when my kids were little.
> 
> Q: Do you like it / not like it when people you don't know very well reach out and hug you?



I love hugs and dont mind of course depends totally on who it is and why they are hugging me but I do give good hug


Q: What type of hugger are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> I love hugs and dont mind of course depends totally on who it is and why they are hugging me but I do give good hug
> 
> 
> Q: What type of hugger are you?



A: Full body hugger, not an airy fairy hugger 

Q: When was the last time you were kissed, and I mean a real KISS!


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: Full body hugger, not an airy fairy hugger
> 
> Q: When was the last time you were kissed, and I mean a real KISS!


Too too long ago but I've never forgotten it or the one who gave it to me.

Q: Ever do something even though you knew everyone would label you the villain?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Too too long ago but I've never forgotten it or the one who gave it to me.
> 
> Q: Ever do something even though you knew everyone would label you the villain?



yes many a time but such is life we cant always be seen as amazing


Q: are you a get revenge type of person or a let it go and move on one?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> yes many a time but such is life we cant always be seen as amazing
> 
> 
> Q: are you a get revenge type of person or a let it go and move on one?


I believe living well IS the best revenge.

Q: Who is your favorite relative?


----------



## Cupcake91

CastingPearls said:


> I believe living well IS the best revenge.
> 
> Q: Who is your favorite relative?



A: My brother, he doesn't bother my anymore haha. 

Q: Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

A: Neither, I choose Spaceballs

Q: If you were a ghost, who'd you haunt?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Maybe Britney Spears. Would make her look even crazier to hear her talking about seeing a ghost, and maybe that "Just leave her alone" guy would make a comeback. 

Q: People who use smileys: losers or creative?


----------



## Dmitra

littlefairywren said:


> A: OMG, yes! Thank goodness I am not the only one, or are you just seeing how crazy the people are at Dims...and I am the crazy that answered the question ?



Miss LFW, I can't say how happy it makes me feel to know there's someone else out there who has these little experiences. A bit of the crazy isn't a bad thing, either!  



Never2fat4me said:


> Q: People who use smileys: losers or creative?



a: Well, I've been using smileys since 1989 so I'm going to go with creative because there are so many variations! +{) Also, I think they've helped in their small way to reduce the online anger and angst of misunderstandings.


----------



## willowmoon

Since there's wasn't a question for the prior poster to ask, I'll throw one out there then.

Q: What was a phobia of yours as a child that you conquered in your later years?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Since there's wasn't a question for the prior poster to ask, I'll throw one out there then.
> 
> Q: What was a phobia of yours as a child that you conquered in your later years?



Moths seriously mind you we did have a huge bogan moth plague when I was little and one when I was a teenager the news even had pics of parliment house litterally covered in them not sure when I got over it might be all the years of living alone and having to deal with creepy crawlys on my own that did it or I just grew out of it

Q: What is one phobia you still have as an adult?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Moths seriously mind you we did have a huge bogan moth plague when I was little and one when I was a teenager the news even had pics of parliment house litterally covered in them not sure when I got over it might be all the years of living alone and having to deal with creepy crawlys on my own that did it or I just grew out of it
> 
> Q: What is one phobia you still have as an adult?



A: No joke, I am terrified of moths! 

Q: Do you catch and release bugs and spiders, or spray them till they look like meringue?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: The Latter. I also enjoy lighting them on fire by spraying AXE and using a lighter. 

Q: What is your most-hated movie?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: The Latter. I also enjoy lighting them on fire by spraying AXE and using a lighter.
> 
> Q: What is your most-hated movie?



I have three Titanic (I still have nightmares thanks to that movie one of only 3 movies I have ever wanted to walk out on and yes I know I am probably about to get lynched) Sommersby and legend of baggervance whose only redeeming feature was will smiths character

Q:Is there a movie you can watch over and over and never get sick of? and if yes what is it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Yes! Ghostbusters! 

Q: Have you ever taken advice from a Movie? Or looked at like differently because of it? If so, what movie?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Yes! Ghostbusters!
> 
> Q: Have you ever taken advice from a Movie? Or looked at like differently because of it? If so, what movie?



I remember what dreams may come having a huge impact when it came out, and I am sure there are tons just cant think of them at pressent


Q: Has a song ever had an impact on you or changed the way you see the world if soo what song and what was the impact?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> I remember what dreams may come having a huge impact when it came out, and I am sure there are tons just cant think of them at pressent
> 
> 
> Q: Has a song ever had an impact on you or changed the way you see the world if soo what song and what was the impact?


I know I've mentioned it before but it's called (I Can't) Break Away by Big Pig. It's actually the song in the opening sequence of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. And it taught me that I can't expect destiny or individuals to direct my life. It's in my hands and I have to take responsibility for it. So even though circumstances don't allow me to completely and immediately 'break away' I will in due time move forward and live the life I want to live.

Q: What is your most prized material possession?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: It's a Tie. My Computer, and My Camera. 


Q: Do you root for the good guys, or the Villains?


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: It's a Tie. My Computer, and My Camera.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you root for the good guys, or the Villains?


It depends...sometimes the villains are so damned stylish, interesting and...fun. I might screw the bad guy...how's that? That being said, usually I root for the good guy, especially if it's Batman.

Q: Magic 8-ball says?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: It's a Tie. My Computer, and My Camera.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you root for the good guys, or the Villains?



Good guys mostly but there are sometimes you root for the villan like Dr Horribles Musical Blog you so want Dr Horrible to win and the villians often get the best songs like in swan princess two of my fav songs from that series of movies are the villians ones

try again later

Q:Wich movie/animated villain are you most like?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q:Wich movie/animated villain are you most like?



A: not sure if it quite qualifies as 'villain' but pretty much the 'Dad' or 'Principal' character in any one of a number of movies where the young protagonist just wants to bust loose and have fun, but that character is trying to keep things following the rules, while insisting "Hey, I like to have fun too, but we have to stay safe, make sure all our work is done first, ...."


Q: wow, a four day break on this thread..........are we running out of questions?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: No - just maybe running out of answers! 

Q: Do you miss the paper version of Dimensions magazine?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Never saw it, so I don't miss it. 

Q: Are you reading a book right now? If so, what is it?


----------



## Allie Cat

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Never saw it, so I don't miss it.
> 
> Q: Are you reading a book right now? If so, what is it?



A: I'm reading Palimpsest by Cathrynne Valente. It's amazing, and everyone must read it. It's gotten into my head... I've found myself writing quotes from it at work on the receipt paper with the money checking markers in Galactic Standard... yes I'm weird. 

Q: How many places have you lived in?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Maryland, Tennessee, The United Kingdom, Nebraska, Virginia, California, New York, Florida, Connecticut, Washington, & Wisconsin. So ten states in the United States, and I also lived in the UK. . WOW!

Q: What's better, a Dove Bar or a Klondike Bar?


----------



## Dmitra

willowmoon said:


> Q: What's better, a Dove Bar or a Klondike Bar?



My first thought was Dove Bar but then I got distracted trying to mentally compare the two. Now I just want some chocolate-covered vanilla goodness!

Q: If you could go back and safely observe -- but not interfere with -- one historical event, which would it be?


----------



## Tad

A: Off the top of my head: The destruction of the Templars (then I'd write the authorative tell-all book about the event and disapoint all the conspiracty theorists....or maybe delight them, depending on what actually happened).

Q: Hot weather is sexy (ooooh, skimpy clothes! Bathing suits!) or un-sexy (uggghh, who'd even want to touch anyone when it is so warm? And the sweating, and the B.O.!)


----------



## kristineirl

Tad said:


> Q: Hot weather is sexy (ooooh, skimpy clothes! Bathing suits!) or un-sexy (uggghh, who'd even want to touch anyone when it is so warm? And the sweating, and the B.O.!)



a) hot weather is absolutely disgusting. i need to carry around a little Chinese fan to be comfortable. gah! 

q) propane or charcoal?


----------



## flinflam

Propane, like Hank Hill I enjoy tasting the meat not the heat.

Question: sausage link or sausage patty?


----------



## Linda

A: Links

Q: What is your favorite board game?


----------



## willowmoon

flinflam said:


> Propane, like Hank Hill I enjoy tasting the meat not the heat.



I never knew THAT about Hank Hill. Bet Peggy was pissed when she found out. 

A: Favorite board game would be chess.

Q: Toy Story 3: best movie of the trilogy? (I haven't seen it so I'm curious)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Definitely YES!!! Even though I'm a big baby and cried.


Q. Fabric Softener or Dryer Sheets?


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Definitely YES!!! Even though I'm a big baby and cried.
> 
> 
> Q. Fabric Softener or Dryer Sheets?


Both.

If given the opportunity/access to visit any country hostile to your nation, race, religon or gender or sexual orientation would you go and which country would it be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: No, I'm a big Chicken. [Bwaak, bwaaak..]

Q: Do you know what "Rick Rolling" is, and have you ever been the victim of it?


----------



## flinflam

Yes and Yes

Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Simpsons

Q: Tea, Coffee, or Soda?


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Simpsons
> 
> Q: Tea, Coffee, or Soda?



A: Tea, hot and sweet.

Q: Could you survive without today's technology? No PC's, no mobile phones, iPads, iPods etc?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Physically, Yes. Mentally, I'd be loonier than the Mad Hatter.


Q: Do you ever go camping, if so, Tent or Camper/RV thingy?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: Do you ever go camping, if so, Tent or Camper/RV thingy?



Always a tent.


Q: Dating an Ex...... yay or nay?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Absolutely NAY. There's a reason why that person is an ex.

Q: What is your favorite topping to put on ice cream?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Reeses Peices. :blush:


Q: Root Beer Float, or just straight Root Beer?


----------



## flinflam

Straight Root Beer

Q: Dr. Pepper or his dumb cousin Mr. Pibb(I realize its now Pibb xtra, but he'll always be a Mr. to me)


----------



## Tad

flinflam said:


> Q: Dr. Pepper or his dumb cousin Mr. Pibb(I realize its now Pibb xtra, but he'll always be a Mr. to me)



A: Apparently his dumb cousin never got the papers to cross the border, because I've never seen him up here, so I guess the Dr. (and at that: generally only when I have a sore throat, at which point I crave Dr. Pepper like crazy. no idea why....maybe it tastes like cough syrup? Or it sterilizes whatever it contacts?)

Q: Ever skinny dipped?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Hell yes 

Q: Favorite movie?


----------



## Allie Cat

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Hell yes
> 
> Q: Favorite movie?



A: Serenity 

Q: Favorite TV Show... and character in that show?


----------



## willowmoon

A: LOST. Favorite character would have to be John Locke.

Q: What TV show has stayed on for WAY too long?


----------



## mossystate

Entourage

When will I finally get payment for some beads someone bought from me?


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> Entourage
> 
> When will I finally get payment for some beads someone bought from me?



probably never.


What's your specialty? (I'm hungry)


----------



## Dmitra

goofy girl said:


> What's your specialty? (I'm hungry)



I used to like to make a variant of spanikopita that was pretty yummers (homemade filo dough included).

Q: If Sean is pronounced Shawn, why isn't Dean pronounced Dawn? A more serious, on-topic question will just have to wait.


----------



## rellis10

DameQ said:


> I used to like to make a variant of spanikopita that was pretty yummers (homemade filo dough included).
> 
> Q: If Sean is pronounced Shawn, why isn't Dean pronounced Dawn? A more serious, on-topic question will just have to wait.



Because the English language is just simply weird.

Q: On the day of the English Grand Prix, do you like watching any type of racing?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Would like to suggest a new sport: SSBBW racing. Kind of with that slo-mo, Chariots of Fire racing along the beach theme. That I would love!

Q: If you had to give up TV or the Internet (and if you give up TV, you cannot watch it on the Internet), which would you miss most?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Would like to suggest a new sport: SSBBW racing. Kind of with that slo-mo, Chariots of Fire racing along the beach theme. That I would love!
> 
> Q: If you had to give up TV or the Internet (and if you give up TV, you cannot watch it on the Internet), which would you miss most?



well I have had times in my life without either and add in telephone free as well and survived but hmmmm friends or the background to my creative enevours, I suppose there is always DVD's so tv

Q: Can you and do you leave the house without makeup?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: Can you and do you leave the house without makeup?



A: Yes! (maybe more to the spirit of your question: my wife does....in fact she almost never wears make-up. She's blessed with really strong natural colouring, lucky lady!)

Q: Loony Tunes or The Muppet Show?


----------



## spiritangel

Hands down the Muppet show I mean looney tunes are good but the muppets are just simply Awesome


Q: Wich fraggle are you most like and why?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: Wich fraggle are you most like and why?



A: Actually most like the Dozer that didn't want to be a Dozer, so tried being a Fraggle, didn't fit there either, then discovered he was cut out to be an architect rather than a builder and there a place for him in Dozer world after all. As for actual Fraggles, I always wanted to be Uncle Traveling Matt.

Not that I memorized episodes of Fraggle Rock or anything......

Q: Do you prefer pens with black or blue ink?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: Actually most like the Dozer that didn't want to be a Dozer, so tried being a Fraggle, didn't fit there either, then discovered he was cut out to be an architect rather than a builder and there a place for him in Dozer world after all. As for actual Fraggles, I always wanted to be Uncle Traveling Matt.
> 
> Not that I memorized episodes of Fraggle Rock or anything......
> 
> Q: Do you prefer pens with black or blue ink?





that would be cotter pin (only remember it cause a was my ex's fav epp and b I use cotter pins when I make my mini bears)


Whatever I have I used to have a thing for blue ink but I like both preffer pink or purple if I have it close to hand though 


Q: What is the one thing in your purse or wallet that doesnt have to be there but that is there for sentimental reasons (Bar pictures)?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: A Letter a friend sent me.

Q: Hot Dogs, or Hamburgers?


----------



## Dromond

A: Hamburgers, but only if home made. Fast food burgers make me sick.

Q: What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: Winter for the following reasons--extra blankets, snow, coldness, no mosquitos, and christmas.

Q: Is your kung fu as strong as mine? Would you like to battle? LOL Just kidding

Real Q: What helps you go to sleep on a night that it's just not happening for you?


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Winter for the following reasons--extra blankets, snow, coldness, no mosquitos, and christmas.
> 
> Q: Is your kung fu as strong as mine? Would you like to battle? LOL Just kidding
> 
> Real Q: What helps you go to sleep on a night that it's just not happening for you?



A: Cuddling. That's pretty much it... which is why I've stayed up until after 5 AM the past two days.

Q: Have you ever tried to skateboard?


----------



## Adamantoise

Divals said:


> A: Cuddling. That's pretty much it... which is why I've stayed up until after 5 AM the past two days.
> 
> Q: Have you ever tried to skateboard?



A: Yes...and I suck at it. 

Q: What is your favorite medium for producing artwork (if you do)?


----------



## spiritangel

Adamantoise said:


> A: Yes...and I suck at it.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite medium for producing artwork (if you do)?



Mohair but its expensive (for the bears that is )


Q: What is one creative hobby/interest that you cannot live without?


----------



## Adamantoise

spiritangel said:


> Mohair but its expensive (for the bears that is )
> 
> 
> Q: What is one creative hobby/interest that you cannot live without?



It's a tough decision,but I'd probably say writing at the moment (I'll probably disagree with myself later). 

Q: If you were given a portion of clay,what would be the first thing you would create/do with it?


----------



## kristineirl

Adamantoise said:


> Q: If you were given a portion of clay,what would be the first thing you would create/do with it?



A: I'm gonna be honest, a penis. 

Q: how many refills of soda do you get a restaurant?


----------



## willowmoon

A: One. 

Q: Have you ever been caught laughing while at church?


----------



## mossystate

I stopped going to church when I was around 16...but...yes... the priests would just get very nervous and cross themselves...a lot...they also sprinkled lots of holy water on me. 

If you shop on Etsy, do you care that the site is being overrun with resellers and things that are not handmade?


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> I stopped going to church when I was around 16...but...yes... the priests would just get very nervous and cross themselves...a lot...they also sprinkled lots of holy water on me.
> 
> If you shop on Etsy, do you care that the site is being overrun with resellers and things that are not handmade?


No. I don't give a rat's ass. Caveat Emptor.

Q: Here's one I never heard of until recently. Are you superstitious about throwing out photographs?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

No.... as a matter of fact, I just went through a huge pile of photos with my daughter today and got rid of some.


What helps you de-stress when everything in life is stressing you out?


----------



## CastingPearls

Shopping, sex, alcomohol and Xanax.

Q: Ever been continuously mistaken for someone else by multiple people?


----------



## mossystate

CastingPearls said:


> No. I don't give a rat's ass. Caveat Emptor.



Ah, you took it the other way it could have gone. It's more that it is ruining things for sellers who are not buying mass produced shit from wherever, and claiming it is handmade. Lots of wonderful craftspeople then cannot compete. Anyway...carry on with the Q and A! * tiptoes back out *


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Amazingly, No. Well, Once, but they don't count. They were totally blitzed on weed and Jack. 

Q: What is your favorite part about a thunderstorm?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: What is your favorite part about a thunderstorm?



When I am with someone special.... snuggling.
If I am alone... I like to storm watch and go take photos.


When you have a large task to complete.... do you like to do it all at once? Or in steps?


----------



## goofy girl

MzDeeZyre said:


> When I am with someone special.... snuggling.
> If I am alone... I like to storm watch and go take photos.
> 
> 
> When you have a large task to complete.... do you like to do it all at once? Or in steps?



A- I have to use the band aid method with everything. Do it fast, at once or else I hate it so much it doesn't get done lol

Q- Do you ever not answer the questions in this thread because you can't think of a good one to ask?


----------



## CastingPearls

goofy girl said:


> A- I have to use the band aid method with everything. Do it fast, at once or else I hate it so much it doesn't get done lol
> 
> Q- Do you ever not answer the questions in this thread because you can't think of a good one to ask?


frequently, also because it's been posed many times before or I've been overposting and don't want to monopolize the thread. 

Q: What is your favorite comfort food?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> frequently, also because it's been posed many times before or I've been overposting and don't want to monopolize the thread.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite comfort food?



A: I go for carbs...pasta, pasta, pasta! 

Q: Have you ever been lucky enough to meet anyone from Dims in person?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Yup! And it was fantastic! =)


Q: What is your favorite type of movie?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Horror!!


Love or Lust?


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> Horror!!
> 
> 
> Love or Lust?



A: Love. Lust is a whole lot of fun, but fleeting.

Q: Chocolate covered sultanas or peanuts?


----------



## KittyKitten

A. Chocolate covered peanuts

Q. Kmart, Walmart, or Target, which is the best?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Matters what you're looking for. They haven't had a K-Mart in my area for a long, long time. Walmart - best prices of everyday things, but Target has a nice selection of home stuff.

Q: Is there a book that you wish would be made into a movie?


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: Matters what you're looking for. They haven't had a K-Mart in my area for a long, long time. Walmart - best prices of everyday things, but Target has a nice selection of home stuff.
> 
> Q: Is there a book that you wish would be made into a movie?


OMG YES. Confederacy of Dunces. It's been in negotiation for years but nothing yet....(coincidentally it's about a BHM)

Q: When was the last time you played with toys with a child?


----------



## lalatx

CastingPearls said:


> OMG YES. Confederacy of Dunces. It's been in negotiation for years but nothing yet....(coincidentally it's about a BHM)
> 
> Q: When was the last time you played with toys with a child?



A: Saturday I drink imaginary tea and played with My Little Pony. 

Q: What is your favorite outdoor activity.


----------



## Tad

lalatx said:


> Q: What is your favorite outdoor activity.



A: Just one? I guess I'd say cycling, but really anything that keeps me moving along (walking, skating on the canal, cross-country skiing)....I just like change in the scenery around me maybe?

Q: Do you ever see questions in this thread and get disappointed that someone else has already answered them, because you think you have a great answer?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tad said:


> Q: Do you ever see questions in this thread and get disappointed that someone else has already answered them, because you think you have a great answer?



Yes!! (and in the same respect....hoping that someone specific will answer the question that you ask also.)

Are you looking forward to anything in the coming days??


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes!! (and in the same respect....hoping that someone specific will answer the question that you ask also.)
> 
> Are you looking forward to anything in the coming days??



A: YES! Going to see Eric in 7 days! :wubu: Not that I'm counting down. Hee hee!

Q: Are you sick of summer yet?


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> Q: Are you sick of summer yet?



A: I was sick of summer before it even started. I hate hot, particularly humid, weather.

Q: What is the best song to shake your money maker to?


----------



## KittyKitten

A.I shake my tailfeather to Sean Paul's Gimme the Light

Q. What, in your opinion, was the best decade of music?


----------



## Dromond

happyface83 said:


> A.I shake my tailfeather to Sean Paul's Gimme the Light
> 
> Q. What, in your opinion, was the best decade of music?



A: The 80's. I have a love affair with big haired and spandexed heavy metal. 

Q: What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## KnottyOne

I'm ashamed of what I've done for a klondike bar

What is your favorite cartoon? (Current or Vintage)


----------



## KittyKitten

LOL, I wasn't even going to answer Dromond's. lol

A. JEM AND THE HOLOGRAMS!!!

Q. What's your favorite pie?


----------



## Tad

happyface83 said:


> Q. What's your favorite pie?



A: Blueberry (if it is actually mostly full of blueberries, rather than a few berries and lots of sugar and filler/thickener)

Q: Wacko, Jacko, or Dot? (http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090623235351/uncyclopedia/images/c/c9/Animaniacs.JPG)


----------



## Bron82

A. Wacko

Q. Where would you rather spend a day: at the lake or at the beach?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: At a lake - generally the water is warmer and the temperature milder. (But then there are those damn mosquitoes to deal with!)

Q: How do I get rid of all these ants? They have infested my office!


----------



## isamarie69

A. Find the source and wipe them out.

Q. Who was your childhood hero, And who is your hero today?


----------



## mercy

isamarie69 said:


> Q. Who was your childhood hero, And who is your hero today?



A. My childhood hero was Kylie Minogue, because the character she played in a soap opera was tomboyish and feisty and everything I wanted to be, and because she was the pop star who got me into any kind of music. She was also my first female crush. 

My hero today? I don't really have them today. I still adore Kylie, and there are many writers, activists, etc I admire, but I don't really hero-worship anyone any more. Too old and cynical. 

Q. What is the most useless thing you learned in school?


----------



## willowmoon

mercy said:


> A. My childhood hero was Kylie Minogue, because the character she played in a soap opera was tomboyish and feisty and everything I wanted to be, and because she was the pop star who got me into any kind of music. She was also my first female crush.
> 
> My hero today? I don't really have them today. I still adore Kylie, and there are many writers, activists, etc I admire, but I don't really hero-worship anyone any more. Too old and cynical.
> 
> Q. What is the most useless thing you learned in school?



I still remember Kylie from the "Locomotion" song and her role in the movie "Street Fighter."

A: World Geography. Who f**king cares beyond the basics? 

Q: What is your favorite retro video game system?


----------



## Dromond

willowmoon said:


> I still remember Kylie from the "Locomotion" song and her role in the movie "Street Fighter."
> 
> A: World Geography. Who f**king cares beyond the basics? *I do!*
> 
> Q: What is your favorite retro video game system?



A: Atari 2600. Yeah, I'm old.

Q: Is there something about yourself that you would change if you could?


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> Q: Is there something about yourself that you would change if you could?



A: Yes



Oh, wait, you wanted specifics?  Whatever it is about my nose/sinuses/allergies that keeps me congested most of the time. I have this vague feeling that being able to breathe freely through my nose would be good for me.

Q: If you won a Segway scooter (http://www.segway.at/images/segway_tour_high.jpg) do you think that you'd use it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, you wanted specifics?  Whatever it is about my nose/sinuses/allergies that keeps me congested most of the time. I have this vague feeling that being able to breathe freely through my nose would be good for me.
> 
> Q: If you won a Segway scooter (http://www.segway.at/images/segway_tour_high.jpg) do you think that you'd use it?


No but I know someone who wants one desperately so I'd give it to them.

Q: Does music affect your mood and if so to what degree?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> No but I know someone who wants one desperately so I'd give it to them.
> 
> Q: Does music affect your mood and if so to what degree?



Answer: Music does affect my mood. It can relax me when I'm overexcited, or excite me as well. It can make me get up and dance or sit down and reflect on my life.

Question: Is our planet doomed?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: As long as human's are on it.

Q: Where has Eric been?


----------



## Weirdo890

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A: As long as human's are on it.
> 
> Q: Where has Eric been?



Answer: Oh, here, there, and everywhere.

Question: How do you live your life?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Day by Day

Q: What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## annetang

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Day by Day
> 
> Q: What time do you usually go to sleep?



A: More often than not, I go to bed between 11:30-12:00 pm.

Q:  Do you really believe that there is ghost in the world? And give the reasons.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I have no reason to believe that anybody's spirits continue to inhabit the world. (Not really sure how you prove why you don't believe in something...)

Q: Have you ever found a burger better than the ones at Five Guys?


----------



## paintsplotch

a- Ruby's Grill in York Maine.... burgers are awesome.... never been to Five Guys

q- what is your favorite guilty pleasure?


----------



## spiritangel

paintsplotch said:


> a- Ruby's Grill in York Maine.... burgers are awesome.... never been to Five Guys
> 
> q- what is your favorite guilty pleasure?



hmmm a good romance novel (of the trashy mills and boon variety) smokey bbq rib chips and some chocolate and something fizzy to drink yummm


Q: What is the one thing you could not live without?


----------



## paintsplotch

a: love

q; have you ever fulfilled a fantasy?


----------



## willowmoon

paintsplotch said:


> a: love
> 
> q; have you ever fulfilled a fantasy?



A: Yep. But all three of us were drunk that evening, I won't go into details. 

Q: Favorite flavor of Doritos?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Yep. But all three of us were drunk that evening, I won't go into details.
> 
> Q: Favorite flavor of Doritos?



nacho cheese

Q: What is one fantasy you have that you as yet have not fullfilled?


----------



## mercy

A. World domination. And about 320 others. 

Q. When everything goes to shit, what's the one thing that always makes you feel better?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

mercy said:


> Q. When everything goes to shit, what's the one thing that always makes you feel better?



As of late.... talking to a good friend. 


Q: How do you prefer your iced tea? Sweet or No?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Sweet. Lots of sugar & lemon. 

Q: Worst movie of 2010?


----------



## Weirdo890

willowmoon said:


> A: Sweet. Lots of sugar & lemon.
> 
> Q: Worst movie of 2010?



Answer: I don't know. I haven't seen many movies this year. Although I will say I was slightly disappointed by _Toy Story 3_.

Question: Worst movie you've ever seen in your life?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I don't know. I haven't seen many movies this year. Although I will say I was slightly disappointed by _Toy Story 3_.
> 
> Question: Worst movie you've ever seen in your life?



its still titanic, sommersby and legend of bagger vance 

Q: What movie will you still be watching when your old and grey?


----------



## paintsplotch

spiritangel said:


> its still titanic, sommersby and legend of bagger vance
> 
> Q: What movie will you still be watching when your old and grey?





a... Princess Bride and Zohan lol

q....... whats your favorite way to relax?


----------



## spiritangel

a good book or great food and even better conversation

Q: What are you doing this weekend that makes you happy?


----------



## Dromond

A: Nothing. My normal weekend happy thing is role playing games, and I had to quit the group I was in because I'm moving.

Q: What is your favorite drink (either alcoholic or non)?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Dromond said:


> A: Nothing. My normal weekend happy thing is role playing games, and I had to quit the group I was in because I'm moving.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite drink (either alcoholic or non)?



A: Pina Colada smoothies (non-alcoholic)

Q: Do you look at your poop before you flush?


----------



## willowmoon

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Do you look at your poop before you flush?



A: Yes, when I lived in a certain hellish apartment about 8 years ago. I remember looking at it once when I flushed it down the toilet thinking to myself, "you lucky bastard .... at least YOU get to leave."

Q: What was your first car?


----------



## Famouslastwords

willowmoon said:


> A: Yes, when I lived in a certain hellish apartment about 8 years ago. I remember looking at it once when I flushed it down the toilet thinking to myself, "you lucky bastard .... at least YOU get to leave."
> 
> Q: What was your first car?



A: 2002 Ford Ranger with manual transmission

Q: Wanna get high? /Towelie.


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> A: 2002 Ford Ranger with manual transmission
> 
> Q: Wanna get high? /Towelie.



no ty made it nearly 36 years without it  High on life suits me just fine

Q: Is there such a thing as Happily ever after?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: Is there such a thing as Happily ever after?



A: Oh yeah, absolutely! <cough cough> <ahem> Ok, yeah sometimes I'm cynical. But I'd like to honestly believe there is a "happily ever after."

Q: What's your preference when it comes to tea - hot or iced?


----------



## Linda

A: Depends on the time of year. I love both. I drink hot teas when it is cold outside and iced tea all summer long.

Q: Any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Oh yeah, absolutely! <cough cough> <ahem> Ok, yeah sometimes I'm cynical. But I'd like to honestly believe there is a "happily ever after."
> 
> Q: What's your preference when it comes to tea - hot or iced?



depends on the season love fizzy iced tea in summer and occassional hot tea in winter

Q: If you could only drink one thing bar water for the rest of your life what would you drink?


----------



## Dromond

Linda said:


> Q: Any exciting plans for the weekend?



A: Sadly, no.



spiritangel said:


> Q: If you could only drink one thing bar water for the rest of your life what would you drink?



A: Milk.

Q: What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

A: Peaches in season

Q: What is your favorite smell/scent?


----------



## spiritangel

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: Peaches in season
> 
> Q: What is your favorite smell/scent?



Vanilla or something freshly baking


Q: What is one dish you cook really well?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Vanilla or something freshly baking
> 
> 
> Q: What is one dish you cook really well?



A: Does toast count?

Q: Speaking of which .... what, besides butter, do you like to put on toast?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Does toast count?
> 
> Q: Speaking of which .... what, besides butter, do you like to put on toast?



oh my but there is a long list 

you cannot beat old fashioned grilled cheese, or crunchy penut butter, or raspberry, strawberry or dark plum jam, oranchovette, ororganic rainforrest honey,or golden syrup, or promite, or even ham and tomato or lemon butter am sure there are many other things I love on toast 

ironically I dont eat toast very often 

Q: What is your fav sandwitch filling?


----------



## Weirdo890

spiritangel said:


> oh my but there is a long list
> 
> you cannot beat old fashioned grilled cheese, or crunchy penut butter, or raspberry, strawberry or dark plum jam, oranchovette, ororganic rainforrest honey,or golden syrup, or promite, or even ham and tomato or lemon butter am sure there are many other things I love on toast
> 
> ironically I dont eat toast very often
> 
> Q: What is your fav sandwitch filling?



Answer: Whatever I find appealing at the moment.

Question: Who do you think is a better singer, Elvis Presley or Roy Orbison?


----------



## Famouslastwords

willowmoon said:


> A: Yes, when I lived in a certain hellish apartment about 8 years ago. I remember looking at it once when I flushed it down the toilet thinking to myself, "you lucky bastard .... at least YOU get to leave."
> 
> Q: What was your first car?



A: 2002 Ford Ranger with manual transmission

Q: Wanna get high? /Towelie.


----------



## Myn

> Q: Wanna get high? /Towelie.



No, but thank you for thinking of me. (Don't forget to bring a towel!)




> Question: Who do you think is a better singer, Elvis Presley or Roy Orbison?



Roy Orbison. There's a reason that Tom Petty was all fanboyish over collaborating with "the greatest vocalist in rock and roll" in the Traveling Wilburys making of video. 



Question: What's your absolute most favorite dessert of all time?


----------



## spiritangel

Ummmmm I love dessert this is a tough one

but I would have to go with icecream 

Q: What is your favourite sort of cheesecake?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Just Plain Ol' Regular Cheesecake.. From Chicago. [My grandfather used to bring us them -all- the time when I was a kid. I've never found one as good, since.]

Q: Favorite Pizza Toppings?


----------



## rellis10

Polo Funghi (Chicken and Mushroom with garlic butter) :eat2:


What is your 'happy place'?


----------



## Famouslastwords

omg I just wanted to say sorry for double posting so far apart.... I guess when I refreshed my browser it reposted. Sorry!


----------



## Famouslastwords

rellis10 said:


> Polo Funghi (Chicken and Mushroom with garlic butter) :eat2:
> 
> 
> What is your 'happy place'?



A: This is going to sound weird but...the grocery store...and not cuz I'm fat either, it was this way when I was thinner too. I used to work at one and it was an escape from other things. It was so fun to let go of my problems and just work and be happy. Grocery stores are like...really comforting to me, I always like to find new ones to explore and just being in one can alleviate the worst of moods.

Q: What do you think of dating an older person?


----------



## Noir

A: Yeah if the connection was strong and looking promising for both ends.

Q: if you could live anywhere without worrying about money,where would you live?


----------



## mercy

A: Tokyo

Q: Is there any song that you associate so strongly with a particular memory that you can't stand to hear it anymore?


----------



## paintsplotch

willowmoon said:


> A: Yes, when I lived in a certain hellish apartment about 8 years ago. I remember looking at it once when I flushed it down the toilet thinking to myself, "you lucky bastard .... at least YOU get to leave."
> 
> Q: What was your first car?




i have to say... this is sooo frkn funny! dude, you crack me up! im cryin im laughin so hard.... !


----------



## paintsplotch

mercy said:


> A: Tokyo
> 
> Q: Is there any song that you associate so strongly with a particular memory that you can't stand to hear it anymore?



a... yes... and oddly, i cant think of it right now... but as soon as it hits the radio (rarely now) i cant bear it. my very first bf said it was our song... :doh:

q.... as a fat person, do you ever feel like people scrutinize what you eat and make judgments based on it? (or is that just my obvious paranoia?)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Yes, I think that. But I'm also somewhat self-concious, too.

Q: What percentage of you likes to party/go out on the town?


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q: What percentage of you likes to party/go out on the town?



A: probably about 25%?

Q: Q: What grade of school was your least favorite?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Third grade. That entire year seemed to take place on a rainy morning in November (with mixed sleet).

Q. If you could go back and edit your life, what's the one incident you'd edit out (mine would be, of course, thrd grade)?


----------



## spiritangel

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. Third grade. That entire year seemed to take place on a rainy morning in November (with mixed sleet).
> 
> Q. If you could go back and edit your life, what's the one incident you'd edit out (mine would be, of course, thrd grade)?



hmmm I dont think (as much as I may want to) I could edit out anything as it would change who I am now, although an entire relationship that started the downward health spiral would be about it

Q: What is the one thing you love the most about who you are?


----------



## Adamantoise

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the one thing you love the most about who you are?



A: My imagination. 

Q: What is your favorite season,and why?


----------



## spiritangel

Adamantoise said:


> A: My imagination.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite season,and why?



Autumn and spring

Autumn for all the wonderful colour changes and the feel of winter slowly creeping in

and spring because the world is reborn and it always feel like its full of endless possibilities also cause my birthday is in spring


Q: What are the top 5 items on your wish list?


----------



## paintsplotch

Adamantoise said:


> A: My imagination.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite season,and why?





a...... i love spring/fall.. the cool crisp air...... the change in seasons is awesome and not as harsh as full on winter or summer.

q.... how did you meet your significant other?


----------



## Tad

paintsplotch said:


> q.... how did you meet your significant other?



A: Debating club in university -- that debating awarded bonus points for good heckling explains a lot about our conversations 

ETA: missed that there was a double response, so to respond to SpiritAngels (top 5 on wish list)....wow, that is hard. I used to have a wish list, but somewhere along the line I kind of phased it out. I guess if I look at things I would like but I'm not actively working towards at the moment, it would include: laser eye surgery, a smart phone, more vacation time (LOTS more vacation time!), a stash of novels that really engage me (being having a hard time finding such lately), and some sort of magical matress that would be equally, wonderfully, comfortable for both my wife and I.

Q: Do you like the walls of your dwelling to be quite neutral, or more colorful?


----------



## paintsplotch

Tad said:


> Q: Do you like the walls of your dwelling to be quite neutral, or more colorful?




answer... i wish them to be more colorful.... but, i leave them neutral so i can hang my paintings instead.... thats how i add color. 


question.... what is your secret talent?.... is it something most people wouldnt suspect ?


----------



## Tad

paintsplotch said:


> question.... what is your secret talent?.... is it something most people wouldnt suspect ?



A: Making up bed-time stories for kids. I've not had one pass at an opportunity yet (although my son is finally getting too old....). Whether or not people would expect, I don't know.

Q: Forget the toilet seat debate.....do you leave the toilet bowl LID up or down?


----------



## willowmoon

Tad said:


> Q: Forget the toilet seat debate.....do you leave the toilet bowl LID up or down?



A: Down. Always have, always will. 

Q: How do you squeeze the toothpaste ... from the bottom, top, or the middle of the tube?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: I Strangle the tubes insides out from the middle. 

Q: Which Holiday, in your opinion, is bigger? Halloween, or Christmas?


----------



## KittyKitten

A. Now you know I will say Christmas (although it would have been a tie when I was 10)

Q. What is the best spice in the world?


----------



## Linda

A: I don't know about in the world but my personal favorite is Tandori.

Q: What is your favorite kind of flower?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Linda said:


> A: I don't know about in the world but my personal favorite is Tandori.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite kind of flower?



A: By far the venus fly trap.

Q: What animal do you think reflects your persona the most?


----------



## AuntHen

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: By far the venus fly trap.
> 
> Q: What animal do you think reflects your persona the most?



A: Wolf.. sometimes a loner, sometimes part of a pack


Q: What's the most daring thing you have ever done in public?


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> A: Wolf.. sometimes a loner, sometimes part of a pack
> 
> 
> Q: What's the most daring thing you have ever done in public?



A: I went grocery shopping in nothing but a coat...nekkid underneath. I totally froze my butt off in the freezer section lol. Not exactly daring, but for me it was 

Q: In a game of truth or dare, which do you prefer....T or D?


----------



## hellokitty

Originally Posted by fat9276 
A: Wolf.. sometimes a loner, sometimes part of a pack
Q: What's the most daring thing you have ever done in public?



A- Insist I need to be arrested and demand I be handcuffed. 

Q-Whats the worst pick-up line you used (or used on you)?


----------



## Dmitra

Catching things up. 



littlefairywren said:


> Q: In a game of truth or dare, which do you prefer....T or D?



Probably Dare if I'd ever played it.




hellokitty said:


> Q-Whats the worst pick-up line you used (or used on you)?



The drunk guy in a bar who said hi then, "I've been divorced for about a month."

Q: Would you pretend to like a given hated food if it were your SO's favorite dish?


----------



## Famouslastwords

DameQ said:


> Catching things up.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Dare if I'd ever played it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drunk guy in a bar who said hi then, "I've been divorced for about a month."
> 
> Q: Would you pretend to like a given hated food if it were your SO's favorite dish?



A: No, my bf's favorite thing is lima beans. He eats them, but I won't touch them if my life depended on it.

Q: Do you get choked up by sappy crap?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> A: No, my bf's favorite thing is lima beans. He eats them, but I won't touch them if my life depended on it.
> 
> Q: Do you get choked up by sappy crap?



A: Yes, I do. I love sappy crap 

Q: For the non Aussies, what is it about my country that might fascinate you?


----------



## goatboy

A: Ever since I was a kid it'd been your animals. All those strange marsupials and the Outback. Big cans of Fosters Lager. Trying to imagine Christmas day in the middle of Summer. Your accents are very cool, too.

Q:Can you play the Digeridoo?


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> A: Ever since I was a kid it'd been your animals. All those strange marsupials and the Outback. Big cans of Fosters Lager. Trying to imagine Christmas day in the middle of Summer. Your accents are very cool, too.
> 
> Q:Can you play the Digeridoo?



A: Ah, no lol. There is a superstition attached to women playing the Digeridoo, re falling pregnant. Only the men play. Culturally it would be an insensitive thing to do anyway. It 

Q: What is your favourite type of music?


----------



## goatboy

A:It depends on my mood. I love the blues, most kinds of rock and roll and Beethoven's music seems like a living being to me, especially the 7th symphony. I don't care for modern C & W but I love old country swing like Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys. I like Jazz. I like for people to surprise me with world music or anything new.

Q: Haven't they come up with a way for women to practice safe digeridoo?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

A: Maybe they haven't produced a strainer that's fine enough?

Q: What's your favorite forum and why


----------



## goatboy

I seem to be enjoying the song forum at the moment. Maybe it's the company.


----------



## goatboy

Sorry I realized I just answered and didn't ask a question.
A:I spend most of my time in the song forum. Music is running through my head most of the time.

Q: Does second hand cigarette smoke annoy you?


----------



## Allie Cat

goatboy said:


> Sorry I realized I just answered and didn't ask a question.
> A:I spend most of my time in the song forum.
> 
> Qoes cigarette smoke annoy you?



Ohhh yes. I'm allergic, and if I'm around it I can't breathe and my eyes hurt.

Beyond that I think smoking around small children should be considered child abuse. 

Q: What super power would you want?


----------



## kristineirl

Divals said:


> Q: What super power would you want?



a) manipulate time. just the thought of it makes me laugh ominously. muahahahhaha!


q) when you first discovered the internet, where did you go?


----------



## Allie Cat

kristineirl said:


> q) when you first discovered the internet, where did you go?



A. Ambrosia Software!

Q. What was your first video game?


----------



## willowmoon

Divals said:


> Q. What was your first video game?



A: Space Invaders!

Q: How old were you when you got your first REAL kiss?


----------



## Tad

willowmoon said:


> Q: How old were you when you got your first REAL kiss?



A: 22 (and we've been together ever since....I took my time to get it right the first time )

Q: Someone pulls out their camera....where will you be? (front and centre? In another room? Lurking at the back of the group? .....???)


----------



## littlefairywren

Tad said:


> A: 22 (and we've been together ever since....I took my time to get it right the first time )
> 
> Q: Someone pulls out their camera....where will you be? (front and centre? In another room? Lurking at the back of the group? .....???)



A: Behind the largest pot plant I can find lol. Not keen on having my pic taken.

Q: If you are feeling blue, what can bring you out of that mood?


----------



## Allie Cat

littlefairywren said:


> A: Behind the largest pot plant I can find lol. Not keen on having my pic taken.
> 
> Q: If you are feeling blue, what can bring you out of that mood?



Dressing up all cute and going out for one-on-one time with someone special who tells me how much they love me and kisses me at least every minute 

..now I just need to FIND that. 

A: How long have you gone without a cell phone since you've had one?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I guess only about a day, but if question was how long have I gone without using the thing, then probably over a week (I keep it with me "for emergencies" mostly - seldom get called on it).

Q: How much would it cost to get you to pose naked for a pic to be posted online? (We all have a price!)


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I guess only about a day, but if question was how long have I gone without using the thing, then probably over a week (I keep it with me "for emergencies" mostly - seldom get called on it).
> 
> Q: How much would it cost to get you to pose naked for a pic to be posted online? (We all have a price!)



hmmm a million dollars US


Q: Have you ever posed naked for a pic to be shown on the internet?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: Have you ever posed naked for a pic to be shown on the internet?



A: Sort of....a few years ago, the option to donate money to Dimensions became available, and a small reward for those who donate is access to the "Clubhouse" forum. Nobody was quite sure what to do with that forum, but somebody had the idea of encouraging people to donate by running an occasional weekend of saucy pictures (I think maybe the theme was show your naked backside, but I don't remember anymore). The mods took care of removing all of the pictures after a couple of days. I joined the clubhouse just before one of the last of those events, and did submit a picture of me without clothes, but positioned to be as tasteful as possible under the circumstances. It was up for a couple of days in the clubhouse, and received no particular notice amongst the pics of the women (and hotter guys). In short: yes I have, but in about as limited a way as possible.

Q: Have you ever donated money to anything/anybody on-line?


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> A: Sort of....a few years ago, the option to donate money to Dimensions became available, and a small reward for those who donate is access to the "Clubhouse" forum. Nobody was quite sure what to do with that forum, but somebody had the idea of encouraging people to donate by running an occasional weekend of saucy pictures (I think maybe the theme was show your naked backside, but I don't remember anymore). The mods took care of removing all of the pictures after a couple of days. I joined the clubhouse just before one of the last of those events, and did submit a picture of me without clothes, but positioned to be as tasteful as possible under the circumstances. It was up for a couple of days in the clubhouse, and received no particular notice amongst the pics of the women (and hotter guys). In short: yes I have, but in about as limited a way as possible.
> 
> Q: Have you ever donated money to anything/anybody on-line?



A: I donated a couple of pounds to Cancer Research through paypal while i was buying something off Ebay a while back. I should donate more, but until recently i was jobless so couldnt really afford much.

Q: What is your biggest ambition in life?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

A: Right now, just to afford a new car. Well, used car, new to me. I'm broke as a joke. I suppose a better life ambition would be to pay off my student loans, but that would just sound too responsible and 'adult' of me.

Q: Who put the ram in the rama-lama-ding-dong?


----------



## CastingPearls

thirtiesgirl said:


> A: Right now, just to afford a new car. Well, used car, new to me. I'm broke as a joke. I suppose a better life ambition would be to pay off my student loans, but that would just sound too responsible and 'adult' of me.
> 
> Q: Who put the ram in the rama-lama-ding-dong?


Honestly I'm still trying to figure out how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. 

Q: Do you know your IQ? Does it matter to you?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Honestly I'm still trying to figure out how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.
> 
> Q: Do you know your IQ? Does it matter to you?



A: not really, and not really (to the former, I've never taken a proper, formal, IQ test, to the latter I don't really care about the measurement, I just care about the thoughts that I can think)

Q: Have you ever taken a typing/keyboarding course?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Tad said:


> A: not really, and not really (to the former, I've never taken a proper, formal, IQ test, to the latter I don't really care about the measurement, I just care about the thoughts that I can think)
> 
> Q: Have you ever taken a typing/keyboarding course?





A: Nope, I learned typing informally from playing Computer games online.

Q: Umbro vs Adidas, which do you pick?


----------



## CastingPearls

UMBROBOYUM said:


> A: Nope, I learned typing informally from playing Computer games online.
> 
> Q: Umbro vs Adidas, which do you pick?


I'ver never even heard of the first one. If we're talking footwear-- honestly, I'd rather go barefoot.

Q: During the hottest nights of the year, can you sleep without some sort of covering or do you at least need a sheet?


----------



## willowmoon

CastingPearls said:


> Q: During the hottest nights of the year, can you sleep without some sort of covering or do you at least need a sheet?



A: Usually I like to go with a thin sheet, even if its pretty damn hot outside. But I have central A/C, so it's usually a non-issue. 

Q: What was your favorite Star Trek series: TOS, TNG, DS9, Voyager, or Enterprise? Or the Animated Series?


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> A: Usually I like to go with a thin sheet, even if its pretty damn hot outside. But I have central A/C, so it's usually a non-issue.
> 
> Q: What was your favorite Star Trek series: TOS, TNG, DS9, Voyager, or Enterprise? Or the Animated Series?



A: I always prefered TNG, Patrick Stewart is a great actor 

Q: Should i cut my hair short again, leave it for a little bit, or grow it long for the first time ever?


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

rellis10 said:


> A: I always prefered TNG, Patrick Stewart is a great actor
> 
> Q: Should i cut my hair short again, leave it for a little bit, or grow it long for the first time ever?



A: Have a go at long, you can always cut it off if you dont like it but sticking it back on can be a problem

Q: How many tattoos are too many tattoos?


----------



## CastingPearls

BurlesqueBrit said:


> A: Have a go at long, you can always cut it off if you dont like it but sticking it back on can be a problem
> 
> Q: How many tattoos are too many tattoos?


Aaaaah art is so subjective.......I don't have any of my own but I honestly don't think there's a limit.

Q: Do you consider gaining as a type of body modification?


----------



## annetang

A: Gaining weights? If so, I'm afraid I wouldn't accept it anyway.

Q: Did you ever have heat rash, itchy and red one? Heatrash annoys me recently.


----------



## willowmoon

annetang said:


> A: Gaining weights? If so, I'm afraid I wouldn't accept it anyway.
> 
> Q: Did you ever have heat rash, itchy and red one? Heatrash annoys me recently.



A: Nope. Guess I got lucky. 

Q: Have you gone to any of your high school reunions yet?


----------



## goofy girl

willowmoon said:


> A: Nope. Guess I got lucky.
> 
> Q: Have you gone to any of your high school reunions yet?



A) Yes! Never thought I'd go but I went to our 11 year one (we're an odd bunch  ) I had a bit of liquid courage to walk through the door, and once I was in I went over to the one girl that bullied me and made my life hell for Junior high and High school and I said "hey, remember how mean you were to me? Why were you like that?" and she apologized so profusely she literally got on her knees to beg my forgiveness (she was probably drunk too lol but it was still impressive)

It was worth it, but I don't know if I'll go to any more of them. With facebook and stuff now it isn't really as big a deal. I talk to more of them now than I did in high school anyway 

Q) If you could magically be given all the knowledge you would need for it, what profession, other than the one you are in now, would you chose?


----------



## frankman

goofy girl said:


> A) Yes! Never thought I'd go but I went to our 11 year one (we're an odd bunch  ) I had a bit of liquid courage to walk through the door, and once I was in I went over to the one girl that bullied me and made my life hell for Junior high and High school and I said "hey, remember how mean you were to me? Why were you like that?" and she apologized so profusely she literally got on her knees to beg my forgiveness (she was probably drunk too lol but it was still impressive)
> 
> It was worth it, but I don't know if I'll go to any more of them. With facebook and stuff now it isn't really as big a deal. I talk to more of them now than I did in high school anyway
> 
> Q) If you could magically be given all the knowledge you would need for it, what profession, other than the one you are in now, would you chose?



Answer: ruler of all mankind. Trust me, there would be a culling.

Question: do you think there are people in the world who (regardless of allergies) don't like the taste of vanilla?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Yes! I Mean, if there are people who hate the smell, then I am sure there are some who don't like the taste. 

Q: Would you consider yourself to be more of a realist, or more of a dreamer?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Yes! I Mean, if there are people who hate the smell, then I am sure there are some who don't like the taste.
> 
> Q: Would you consider yourself to be more of a realist, or more of a dreamer?



hmm a realistic dreamer I would say with tendancies into flights of fancy

Q: How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> hmm a realistic dreamer I would say with tendancies into flights of fancy
> 
> Q: How old were you when you had your first kiss?



A: I was 19...late bloomer 

Q: If you had to give up one of your vices, what would it be?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

A: I'm gonna go with an easy one (for me) ~ coffee. I couldn't give up anything else.

Q: Itchy or scratchy?


----------



## willowmoon

thirtiesgirl said:


> A: I'm gonna go with an easy one (for me) ~ coffee. I couldn't give up anything else.
> 
> Q: Itchy or scratchy?



A: I can't go with the failed experiment of Poochie?  Ok, then I'll go with Itchy then.

Q: Favorite character from "The Simpsons"?


----------



## spiritangel

thirtiesgirl said:


> A: I'm gonna go with an easy one (for me) ~ coffee. I couldn't give up anything else.
> 
> Q: Itchy or scratchy?



are you crazy thats like asking wich muppett there just isnt a good answer both of course lol

Q: You can eat anything in the world you want, no expense spared what is your dream meal (can be breakfast lunch or dinner)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I think mine would be a buffet of fried chicken, rib-eye steak and lobster tail. For sides, some buttered asparagus and french fries. For desert, banana pudding and a vanilla cupcake.

Q: Do you think it odd (or maybe "right") if a BBW or BHM will not date a member of the opposite sex because he/she is not thin?


----------



## willowmoon

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you think it odd (or maybe "right") if a BBW or BHM will not date a member of the opposite sex because he/she is not thin?



A: Not really. Everybody has their own preferences, so I don't find it unusual at all.

Q: Ever make prank phone calls as a child?


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Q: Ever make prank phone calls as a child?



A: Yes. All the time. I was really good at it too. Damn caller ID! 

Q: Ever sneak out of your house when you were a kid?


----------



## spiritangel

Yes but erm not in any way that would get me into trouble lol more like snuck around doing things I shoulldnt have been lol well according to my mum anyway lol schoolgirl silly stuff really 


Q: What is the best thing to happen in your life recently?


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> Yes but erm not in any way that would get me into trouble lol more like snuck around doing things I shoulldnt have been lol well according to my mum anyway lol schoolgirl silly stuff really
> 
> 
> Q: What is the best thing to happen in your life recently?


 A: Having supportive friends.

Q: A new law states that you must be stranded on a deserted island for a year by yourself and can only bring two items with you...what are those items?


----------



## Dmitra

Lovelyone said:


> Q: A new law states that you must be stranded on a deserted island for a year by yourself and can only bring two items with you...what are those items?



A: I'd take one of those Swiss Army knives with the fishing attachments and a clear gallon jug for water. I considered Matthew Fox but he's not technically a _thing_. 

Q: Has anyone startled you with a compliment while you were just doing your daily whatever?


----------



## Britty

DameQ said:


> A: I'd take one of those Swiss Army knives with the fishing attachments and a clear gallon jug for water. I considered Matthew Fox but he's not technically a _thing_.
> 
> Q: Has anyone startled you with a compliment while you were just doing your daily whatever?



A: The other night, I was in the store and an older gentleman said "You have a lovely smile." and it made me feel so good.

Q: What record/album/cd changed your life?


----------



## spiritangel

Britty said:


> A: The other night, I was in the store and an older gentleman said "You have a lovely smile." and it made me feel so good.
> 
> Q: What record/album/cd changed your life?




I would say FAKERS be the twilight because it gave me back memories of my childhood, it felt like being home in the old neighbourhood and I cant listen to quarter to 3 without remembering car trips with the Hudsons

Q: Do you know anyone famous as in grew up with, are friends with now ect?


----------



## annetang

A: As far as I'm concerned, nope.

Q: What's the highest temperature in your city now? Mine here is about 40 degrees Centigrade at noon.


----------



## littlefairywren

annetang said:


> A: As far as I'm concerned, nope.
> 
> Q: What's the highest temperature in your city now? Mine here is about 40 degrees Centigrade at noon.



A: Right now, just after noon...17.4C. Which I think is about 63F.

Q: If you were to be given any one gift right now, regardless of cost, what would you like to receive?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

littlefairywren said:


> A: Right now, just after noon...17.4C. Which I think is about 63F.
> 
> Q: If you were to be given any one gift right now, regardless of cost, what would you like to receive?



A: A way to finally solve this freakin' rubik's cube right now, I've been trying all day to solve it but only got one side the whole time!

Q: What were you daydreaming about today?


----------



## spiritangel

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> A: A way to finally solve this freakin' rubik's cube right now, I've been trying all day to solve it but only got one side the whole time!
> 
> Q: What were you daydreaming about today?



to quote grampa simpson "quit your daydreaming melon head"

actually I havent had to daydream I have had almost perfect children to babysit to day its been lovely if it was yesterday it was being anywhere but here lol


Q: What is your favourite quote/s?


----------



## dcoyote

spiritangel said:


> to quote grampa simpson "quit your daydreaming melon head"
> 
> actually I havent had to daydream I have had almost perfect children to babysit to day its been lovely if it was yesterday it was being anywhere but here lol
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite quote/s?



A: "I may not have gone where I intended to go, but I think I have ended up where I needed to be." -The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul by Douglas Adams

Q: Can you name something you did as a child that you shouldn't have done, but got away with?


----------



## Lovelyone

A: No, not really. I always got caught.  

Q: Have you ever been at the point in your life where you wanted to ditch your old life and start anew somewhere, where no one knows you?


----------



## Dmitra

Lovelyone said:


> Q: Have you ever been at the point in your life where you wanted to ditch your old life and start anew somewhere, where no one knows you?



Yes, quite often including right now.

Q: If you could know one fundamental truth of the universe, what would it be?


----------



## kristineirl

DameQ said:


> Q: If you could know one fundamental truth of the universe, what would it be?



A. I'd like to know if there is any religion out there that has it pegged. I'd likely keep it to myself, not that anyone would believe me, since there are already thousands of people screaming that their way is _the_ way. 

Q. Is your cell phone usually on vibrate or set to ring?


----------



## Noir

kristineirl said:


> A. I'd like to know if there is any religion out there that has it pegged. I'd likely keep it to myself, not that anyone would believe me, since there are already thousands of people screaming that their way is _the_ way.
> 
> Q. Is your cell phone usually on vibrate or set to ring?



A: Vibrate most of the time

Q: what do you usually get on your pizza?


----------



## rellis10

Noir said:


> A: Vibrate most of the time
> 
> Q: what do you usually get on your pizza?



Usually a Polo Funghi, so chicken and mushroom with garlic butter yum yum


A: How do you feel right now?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A: Really hot, Really Bored.

Q: Which TV Series or Video Game would you like the world to be exactly like, if you had to choose one?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Your Plump Princess said:


> A: Really hot, Really Bored.
> 
> Q: Which TV Series or Video Game would you like the world to be exactly like, if you had to choose one?



A. "Friends" (don't laugh at me)



Q. What kind of light source do you use? Old school, CFL, fancy expensive LED, or candle/natural light only?


----------



## Tad

BBW4Chattery said:


> Q. What kind of light source do you use? Old school, CFL, fancy expensive LED, or candle/natural light only?



A: Almost fully CFL, although we use natural light as much as we can, and we can and occasionally do light our dining room fairly well with just candles.

Q: Do you prefer baking or cooking?


----------



## kristineirl

Tad said:


> Q: Do you prefer baking or cooking?



A: Cooking, I haven't quite mastered the oven, since I have never really had a working one. I can make a kickass batch of cookies, though! 

Q: What is your earliest/first memory of?


----------



## Noir

A: I think my baptism was my earliest memory. Not sure how old I was but I was definitely still in Diapers. I remember the shell and the water pouring on my head and seeing family and friends around me.

Q: What is your Beverage of Choice?


----------



## rellis10

A: Coca Cola or Dr Pepper....i'm addicted to both

Q: What is the best holiday you have ever had?


----------



## Lovelyone

rellis10 said:


> A: Coca Cola or Dr Pepper....i'm addicted to both
> 
> Q: What is the best holiday you have ever had?



By holiday I hope that you are meaning vacation. I can honestly say that the very first time I went to Vegas for the bbw bash was the most exciting and interesting holiday (vacation) that I've ever had. The atmosphere was so terrific and enveloping that I just didn't want it to end. I met some of the best people that year...and they remain bash buddies to this day. It gave me a lift in the self-confidence department and I am thankful that I got to see so many big women with such strong confidence in themselves. It definitely rubbed off in a good way. 

Q. Who has been the most influential person in your road to self-discovery?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

A: My best friend Mickey

Q: Do you enjoy having your feet massaged?


----------



## CAMellie

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: My best friend Mickey
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy having your feet massaged?




A: Only sometimes since I have neuropathy




Q: Do you think online flirting ( when you're in a committed relationship) is "cheating"?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fat.n.sassy said:


> A: My best friend Mickey
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy having your feet massaged?


Only by one person and that person isn't in my life anymore. And I'm really ticklish too so pedicures can be quite an adventure.

Q: Do you think online flirting ( when you're in a committed relationship) is "cheating"?
No 

Q: Do you have a 'green thumb'?


----------



## MaxArden

CastingPearls said:


> Only by one person and that person isn't in my life anymore. And I'm really ticklish too so pedicures can be quite an adventure.
> 
> Q: Do you think online flirting ( when you're in a committed relationship) is "cheating"?
> No
> 
> Q: Do you have a 'green thumb'?



No, I try to wash my hands more regularly so they don't turn that colour anymore...
Actually I used to be good with cactus, but then I got cats.

Favorite Article of clothing?


----------



## littlefairywren

MaxArden said:


> No, I try to wash my hands more regularly so they don't turn that colour anymore...
> Actually I used to be good with cactus, but then I got cats.
> 
> Favorite Article of clothing?



A: That's a toss up between a fav bra or a pair of fluffy socks. Right now, the fluffy socks win because my footsies are cold.

Q: Do you Facbook, MySpace, Yim, MSN, Skype, etc. to keep in touch with friends and Dimmers?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Facebook and MSN

Q) If you could explore one amazing place and had to choose between the deepest depths of the ocean, or Space, which would you explore?


----------



## MaxArden

I spend entirely too much time on Facebook but only know a couple of Dims people on there.

Do you talk back to the Television?


----------



## Dmitra

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) If you could explore one amazing place and had to choose between the deepest depths of the ocean, or Space, which would you explore?



A really really tough choice but I'd go with the depths of the ocean. Love the water!



MaxArden said:


> Do you talk back to the Television?



Yep, especially if it's something I feel strongly about for good or bad. The TV hasn't answered me back yet so it's ok. 

Q: What's a question you wish someone would ask you?


----------



## Dmitra

Dmitra said:


> Q: What's a question you wish someone would ask you?



Apparently I killed off this thread so I'll answer myself and ask another question in hopes of atoning for my crime. :doh: 

a: I wish someone I like would ask me if I'd go to dinner and a movie with them.

Q: Which language(s) other than English do you know?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dmitra said:


> Apparently I killed off this thread so I'll answer myself and ask another question in hopes of atoning for my crime. :doh:
> 
> a: I wish someone I like would ask me if I'd go to dinner and a movie with them.
> 
> Q: Which language(s) other than English do you know?



A: I don't know how to speak it fluently, but Russian is spoken in this household daily so I can pick up certain words. Just the basics really. 

Q: Are you looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## CastingPearls

At first no, but now......I'm optimistic.

Q: If you knew you were going to die tomorrow, who would be the last person you would speak to and what would you say?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

CastingPearls said:


> At first no, but now......I'm optimistic.
> 
> Q: If you knew you were going to die tomorrow, who would be the last person you would speak to and what would you say?



A: My sister - I would tell her how sorry I am to leave her, since she and I are the only ones left in our biological family. (Oh my gosh! I'm getting teary eyed just thinking about it!)


Q: Is there someone you have longed for, but never got the nerve/confidence to make the first move?


----------



## Dromond

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Q: Is there someone you have longed for, but never got the nerve/confidence to make the first move?



A: Not really, no.

Q: Do you believe love is possible?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm counting on it.

Q: Favorite late night activity when you can't sleep?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I'm counting on it.
> 
> Q: Favorite late night activity when you can't sleep?



playing puter games like jewelquest solitaire or something repetitive, chatting to friends online or if I have energy making bears or crafting

Q: What is your ultimate fairytale in life for yourself?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your ultimate fairytale in life for yourself?



a: Are we talking completely fantasy based or pretty improbable yet achievable? LOL Here's a basic outline in any case: Financially set towards the richer rather than poorer side, castle/big old house with an enclosed pool, world traveling (not by plane if possible), learning and adventuring, intelligent/musical/humourous man with darkish hair and any color eyes to get lost in who likes at least a few things I do, and being more helpful to others (possibly even becoming a doctor). 

Q: Do you think there is one particular person for you to fix on for romantic happiness or is there a pool of potentials you'd be fine with picking from?


----------



## Tad

Dmitra said:


> Q: Do you think there is one particular person for you to fix on for romantic happiness or is there a pool of potentials you'd be fine with picking from?



A: I'm quite fixed on the partner that I have.....but I believe that there was indeed a pool of people with whom I could be happy.

Q: What is a superstition that you hold on to?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Tad said:


> Q: What is a superstition that you hold on to?



A: I never walk under ladders.


Q: If you could magically change your career/what you do for a living overnight, what would you change it to?


----------



## Dromond

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Q: If you could magically change your career/what you do for a living overnight, what would you change it to?



A: I would be a not-starving artist.

Q: If you could have one skill that you do not have, what would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Traveling at the speed of thought.

Q: What was your favorite childhood book or comic?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Traveling at the speed of thought.
> 
> Q: What was your favorite childhood book or comic?



A: I'm sure it changed regularly throughout my childhood (and at that I tended to fall in love with authors more than specific books), and for that matter when does childhood end? But two that made impressions on me that really lasted are "The Pumpkin Giant" (a faux fairy tale), and Madeleine L'Engle's "A Wrinkle in Time." (I'm still in love with Meg). I'll also mention Rosemary Sutcliff's historical fiction books for kids (loosely linked together by a dolphin ring which showed up in all of them), which really got me interested in history. Thank goodness school libraries actually had a good array of fiction when I was a kid!

Q: Do you shell out the extra money to buy better quality toilet paper?


----------



## Fat Molly

A: Yeah, actually. Cottonelle...the one with the little golden lab puppy on it...that's my preference.

B: Did you own a bike in college?


----------



## spiritangel

Fat Molly said:


> A: Yeah, actually. Cottonelle...the one with the little golden lab puppy on it...that's my preference.
> 
> B: Did you own a bike in college?



I diddnt go to college is a bit diff over here, and I did own a bike as a kid/teen but had a very nasty accident on it and so dont ride and have never been great at riding a bike 


Q: what is one thing from your childhood you still have to this day?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) A Blanket my dad and grandmother made me. It's got dinosaurs [sp?] on it. It's in my closet, er..the black hole that is my closet, somewhere. 

Q) What activity from your youth do you miss being able to do?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

A: Dreaming ~ realize I'm dreaming and do stuff I knew I'd get in trouble for while awake....and go to sleep 'there' to wake up 'here'. (true, but I lost it)

Q: Do you hide when someone has a camera or happily have your picture taken?


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh God, I am such a ham it's not funny. I'll sing for you too.

Q: If you could be anywhere right now, where would it be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) On the Midnight Train Goin' _Any~where_

Q) What are your two favorite boards to post on here on Dimensions?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Main Dimensions Board, and The Lounge. More specifically Name a Song From the Last Letter and this thread 

Q: What is your least favorite board and or thread on here?


----------



## Dromond

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What is your least favorite board and or thread on here?



A: The Paysite board. Doesn't do a thing for me.

Q: What do you do when you can't sleep?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dromond said:


> A: The Paysite board. Doesn't do a thing for me.
> 
> Q: What do you do when you can't sleep?



A: Spend time at Dims fooling around in the lounge, listening to soft music waiting for sleep to come.

Q: Do you leap out of bed every morning with a spring in your step, or do you grumble at the world?


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> A: Spend time at Dims fooling around in the lounge, listening to soft music waiting for sleep to come.
> 
> Q: Do you leap out of bed every morning with a spring in your step, or do you grumble at the world?



A: Oh, I'm definitely a grumbler, especially if it's REALLY early in the morning.

Q: Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> A: Oh, I'm definitely a grumbler, especially if it's REALLY early in the morning.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in ghosts?



I kinda believe in ghosts. I certainly believe that some things we consider 'paranormal' or 'supernatural' are just things waiting to be discovered by science. One of the things he know least about in science is death and what happens to the individual after, I believe there are many things still to be discovered in that region.


Question: Are you doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I kinda believe in ghosts. I certainly believe that some things we consider 'paranormal' or 'supernatural' are just things waiting to be discovered by science. One of the things he know least about in science is death and what happens to the individual after, I believe there are many things still to be discovered in that region.
> 
> 
> Question: Are you doing anything nice this weekend?



Yes I had groceries delivered wich helps cause no day after grocery shopping aches and pains plus I have just finished the sewing part of a new bear all of that is nice and wonderful cause I did a whole bear prepped and sewed in one night that doesnt happen very often


Q: If you could wish yourself to one spot on the planet earth right now where would you choose and why there?


----------



## CastingPearls

Toronto. Because my heart's already there.

Q: Do you look forward to the changing of the seasons?


----------



## Dromond

A: I was ready for Autumn in June.

Q: What is your favorite season?


----------



## CastingPearls

Autumn. It is glorious here in the Fall.

Q: What is your favorite comfort food?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is your favorite comfort food?



a: Peppery biscuits and gravy (especially with scrambled eggs and hash browns). I'm a big fan of breakfast in general. 

Q: Do you think it's a little stalkerish to follow a non-famous stranger on Twitter if you have, say, a message board in common? Not that I have any experience with this. None. &#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1090;&#1086;.


----------



## CastingPearls

Naaah......well, let's call it devotion and leave it at that.

Have you ever had a dream that came true?


----------



## Fat Molly

Got the guy of my dreams, let's put it that way. 

What's the strangest thing you did when you were younger that makes you wonder, 'what was I thinking?'


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I watched the movie "Dumbo" and I tried to snort water up my nose and spit it out like the elephants do... Yeah. Repeatedly I ponder WTF I was thinking.


Q) Have you ever googled something, and then went :doh: "WTF ?!..NEVER AGAIN!"


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I watched the movie "Dumbo" and I tried to snort water up my nose and spit it out like the elephants do... Yeah. Repeatedly I ponder WTF I was thinking.
> 
> 
> Q) Have you ever googled something, and then went :doh: "WTF ?!..NEVER AGAIN!"



yes and I have learnt never to listen to my ex when it comes to googling weird fetishes as I really do not need to know they exist I will say my heart broke for what some people do to poor innocent teddy bears and leave it at that

Q: What is the weirdest food combination you eat?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the weirdest food combination you eat?



A: I like mixing things into cottage cheese. :eat2:

Q: Do you have a crush - a real crush, not a playful crush - on someone here at Dims?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. No. There are several people I respect or admire, but I don't think I've ever developed a genuine crush on anyone I didn't meet face-to-face.

Q. What's the weirdest thing you ever ate?


----------



## Noir

A: the weirdest thing I have eaten would be rattle snake or gator. Was interesting.

Q: what's the one item of food you think you have eaten the most throughout your life?


----------



## CastingPearls

Pasta. And everything you see, I owe to pasta. 

Q: cat, dog. bird, fish, iguana or ferret person?


----------



## Noir

A: the answer is D, all of the above.
Q: if you could be any animal what would you be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) A Dolphin. 

Q) How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) A Dolphin.
> 
> Q) How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?



Over NINE THOUSAND! (no seriously it's on youtube)

A: what's your favorite season?


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> Over NINE THOUSAND! (no seriously it's on youtube)
> 
> A: what's your favorite season?



Fall. Pumpkin picking, cider donuts and corn mazes.



Will the chance of some individuals ever growing up ever be greater than the chance of pigs sprouting wings and soaring into the stars?


----------



## HappyFA75

CastingPearls said:


> Fall. Pumpkin picking, cider donuts and corn mazes.



A: Answer is unavailable at this time. Alicia Rose is on Ignore..

Q: Why is it "Blonde Hair" when it is really "White hair?"


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> Fall. Pumpkin picking, cider donuts and corn mazes.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the chance of some individuals ever growing up ever be greater than the chance of pigs sprouting wings and soaring into the stars?



Yes! Mine too, I LOVE fall. And we're almost there... *gasps in the heat*

A: Somehow, I rather doubt it.

Q: What was your first job, and how long did you work there?


----------



## HappyFA75

Q: Why is it "Blonde Hair" when it is really "White hair?"


----------



## Dromond

Alicia Rose said:


> Q: What was your first job, and how long did you work there?



A: At a Burger King, and it was nine, long, wretched months.

Q: Do you, or don't you?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> A: At a Burger King, and it was nine, long, wretched months.
> 
> Q: Do you, or don't you?



A: I so do, darling.

Q: Why are some people so oblivious?


----------



## HappyFA75

Sasquatch! said:


> A: I so do, darling.
> 
> Q: Why are some people so oblivious?



A: Oblivious is Bliss. 

Q: What is your favorite color of paint job on a Mercedes-Benz S-class, year 1999 through 2010?


----------



## Sasquatch!

HappyFA75 said:


> A: Oblivious is Bliss. Alicia Rose is on Ignore, however i still saw her question. Fail.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite color of paint job on a Mercedes-Benz S-class, year 1999 through 2010?



A: Definitely pink.

Q: Who would you trust implicitly with your sartorial needs?


----------



## HappyFA75

Sasquatch! said:


> A: Definitely pink.
> 
> Q: Who would you trust implicitly with your sartorial needs?



A: I need to look up the word "Sartorial"!!!!

sartorial [s&#593;&#720;&#712;t&#596;&#720;r&#618;&#601;l]
adj
1. of or relating to a tailor or to tailoring
2. (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Anatomy) Anatomy of or relating to the sartorius
[from Late Latin sart&#333;rius from sartor]

.. Hugo Boss, sir.

Q: What is your favorite Mobile phone, commonly referred to as a Cell phone as if you are in Prison while talking on your phone?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: HTC Evo

Q: What is your favorite anime series?


----------



## Sasquatch!

A: Outlaw Star

Q: What is your favourite soup?


----------



## Allie Cat

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: HTC Evo
> 
> Q: What is your favorite anime series?



Arobably Bubblegum Crisis... or possibly Jungle Wa Itsumo Hale Nochii Guu.

Q:What's your favorite non-anime TV series?


----------



## HappyFA75

Sasquatch! said:


> A: Outlaw Star
> 
> Q: What is your favourite soup?



A: Campbell's Chicken Noodle, Condensed.

Q: Would you rather have unlimited wealth in your lifetime (unlimited money,) or unlimited lifetime with $1 million a year (live for eternity?)


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> Dude. Quit repeating that over and over. If you don't feel like participating in the thread, then don't. This thread's supposed to be about having fun, not trying to get in a pissing contest.



Just in case anyone that has her on ignore, misses the point.


----------



## mossystate

Since I dislike most things anime, that could be pretty much anything. But, I would say that Six Feet Under is my all-time favorite series.

What would you like to find, right now, under you couch cushion.


----------



## HappyFA75

mossystate said:


> Since I dislike most things anime, that could be pretty much anything. But, I would say that Six Feet Under is my all-time favorite series.
> 
> What would you like to find, right now, under you couch cushion.



Id like to find Drug money, since that is the only type of money that would be considerable, hidden away in a sofa. 

Q: Would you rather have unlimited wealth in your lifetime (unlimited money,) or unlimited lifetime with $1 million a year (live for eternity?)


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> Since I dislike most things anime, that could be pretty much anything. But, I would say that Six Feet Under is my all-time favorite series.
> 
> What would you like to find, right now, under you couch cushion.



I guess asking for someone's head on a silver platter would be a bit much, huh? Okay. How 'bout on a tin foil pan?


Q: What's the going rate for putting a hit on someone?


----------



## HappyFA75

A: It can be done for as little as $500. Cash. And preferrably not to an Undercover. More, for Quailty work.

Q: What is your favorite Italian pasta dish?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> I guess asking for someone's head on a silver platter would be a bit much, huh? Okay. How 'bout on a tin foil pan?
> 
> 
> Q: What's the going rate for putting a hit on someone?



A: I'll do it for a 10 pound bag of Ghirardelli's 60% dark chocolate morsels.

Q: What is your favorite Italian dish?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Anything that can be easily thrown at somebody. (/Not a huge fan of italian food)

Q) What are the 3 main reasons you post on Dims?


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) What are the 3 main reasons you post on Dims?



1. To interact with people.

2. To share ideas.

3. To call you a wench. 

Q: What is the air speed of an unladen swallow?


----------



## CastingPearls

um....dunno....

Q: Does chocolate milk come from brown cows?


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Anything that can be easily thrown at somebody. (/Not a huge fan of italian food)
> 
> Q) What are the 3 main reasons you post on Dims?



A: The community/acceptance, the fierce political debates, and the fact that I've been here for a long time and have friends and acquaintances here.

Answer for more recent question: Noooo...

Q: What's your favorite candy? (or if you don't like candy, your favorite snack (or if you don't like snacks, are you a robot?))


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I'm no Robot! I -LOVE- Chocolate Bars! With Filling! Like Reeses Peanut Butter Cups. _[Especially the Mini's, they are better, for some reason. Maybe their bite-size-ability? ] _

Q) Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Sasquatch!

A: No. Don't intend to either. I'm more likely to rugby tackle his ass to the floor.

Q: Do you--Do you do you wanna?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) XD! No? Because I totally missed that reference. 

Q) What movie do you love so much, you could quote over 50% of it?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) XD! No? Because I totally missed that reference.
> 
> Q) What movie do you love so much, you could quote over 50% of it?



A: Anchorman..... Lord of the Rings.... 

Q: Do you enjoy European film?


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Wanna Fanta?
> 
> 
> Q) What movie do you love so much, you could quote over 50% of it?



With me it's more games, I can quote just about every line from Portal... but probably the one I could quote the most is Star Wars: A New Hope or Back to the Future. Though they aren't my favorite movies, they're pretty high up there.

Edit: Wharrgarbl I did it again! Yes, sometimes. Run Lola Run is one of my favorite movies of all time.

Q: Are you pumped for any upcoming games? Which one or ones?


----------



## superj707

I am pumped about the new Zelda for the wii. 
I can hardly wait for it. Zelda is my favorite game series


question: What is your favorite thing about a curvy woman?


----------



## littlefairywren

superj707 said:


> I am pumped about the new Zelda for the wii.
> I can hardly wait for it. Zelda is my favorite game series
> 
> 
> question: What is your favorite thing about a curvy woman?



A: Some of them make the best friends. Gotta love a curvy woman!!

Q: What's the last thing you think of before you fall asleep, and the first thing you think of when you wake up?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: Some of them make the best friends. Gotta love a curvy woman!!
> 
> Q: What's the last thing you think of before you fall asleep, and the first thing you think of when you wake up?


A: My future

Q: What was the name of your first pet?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Kenzie

Q: What is your favorite scale in music?


----------



## Dmitra

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What is your favorite scale in music?



a: Myxolydian for sure! Love all kinds of music but blues/rock and roll is my heart.

Q: Did you ever shoplift anything when you were a kid?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dmitra said:


> a: Myxolydian for sure! Love all kinds of music but blues/rock and roll is my heart.
> 
> Q: Did you ever shoplift anything when you were a kid?



A: Yes I did. But I felt so guilty and sick in the tummy, that I smuggled it back into the store the very next day.

Q: What is the one condiment you can't live without?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes I did. But I felt so guilty and sick in the tummy, that I smuggled it back into the store the very next day.
> 
> Q: What is the one condiment you can't live without?


OH GOD! Mayonnaise....<sigh>


Q: What is your favorite me-time activity BESIDES BEING ONLINE lol?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> OH GOD! Mayonnaise....<sigh>
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favorite me-time activity BESIDES BEING ONLINE lol?



A: Oh, that's easy. A long soak in the tub, followed by a copious lathering of sweet smelling lotion.

Q: Curly or straight hair?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Curly, more on the wavey side though.

Q: What kind of flooring surface do you prefer?


----------



## spiritangel

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Curly, more on the wavey side though.
> 
> Q: What kind of flooring surface do you prefer?



honestly polished floor boards with a rug or two much better for my allergies than carpets and easier to keep clean 


Q: What is your favourite part of you day?


----------



## CastingPearls

very very late into the week morning hours. 

Q: What's the most elaborate dish you can prepare or cook?


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

CastingPearls said:


> very very late into the week morning hours.
> 
> Q: What's the most elaborate dish you can prepare or cook?



A: I don't know if I'd call it elaborate, but it was the process, the best ingredients, fighting the heat/ humidity in the apt. & how exhausting it was in just under 2 days before we wed. But it was a labour of love: I made this wedding cake for my hubby & I in 2002. 

It was a white choc. cake w/ Madagascar vanilla/ praline liquor buttercream filling; then a rich Valrohna chocolate cake w/ choc. buttercream filling; then a white choc. cake w/ Madagascar vanilla/ praline liquor buttercream filling. I frosted it w/ cream cheese frosting. So rich & decadent.:eat2: Sadly I don't think I allowed myself to enjoy it because by the afternoon of my wedding day I was completely spent.

Its why I have so much respect for people that do it for a living.... and why if I ever marry again, I'll never make another wedding cake again. LOL!


Q: Is your ideal vacation spot a cool, mild or hot locale temperature wise? 

View attachment mypictr_Facebook.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

That's amazing Katerina! Wow!

A: A Medium to hot one. mmmmm yeaaaaah

Q: Do you have a "Happy place" and what is it?


----------



## spiritangel

SSBBW Katerina said:


> A: I don't know if I'd call it elaborate, but it was the process, the best ingredients, fighting the heat/ humidity in the apt. & how exhausting it was in just under 2 days before we wed. But it was a labour of love: I made this wedding cake for my hubby & I in 2002.
> 
> It was a white choc. cake w/ Madagascar vanilla/ praline liquor buttercream filling; then a rich Valrohna chocolate cake w/ choc. buttercream filling; then a white choc. cake w/ Madagascar vanilla/ praline liquor buttercream filling. I frosted it w/ cream cheese frosting. So rich & decadent.:eat2: Sadly I don't think I allowed myself to enjoy it because by the afternoon of my wedding day I was completely spent.
> 
> Its why I have so much respect for people that do it for a living.... and why if I ever marry again, I'll never make another wedding cake again. LOL!
> 
> 
> Q: Is your ideal vacation spot a cool, mild or hot locale temperature wise?



can I say it looks yummmmmmmmmm


hmmm honestly I have always wanted to go to a place called the crystal lodge, would love the whole being pampered beauty treatments kinda relaxing health aspect of it but erm it totally depends on who I am with, I am pretty easy going but cant handle high heat other than that as long as I was having a good time I dont think temprature or locale matter but def a cool or mild climate as I can do more stuff then

Q: What is the best suprise you have gotten recently?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Answering Sasquatch- 

A) I have a physical Happy-Place. No matter how I'm feeling, when I am there, I feel happy and content as a Zebra Butterfly in the gentle breeze who's just spotted the first Flower of the day :} It's located inside a nearby State Park


[/Not asking a question so Spirit Angels gets answered]


----------



## HappyFA75

spiritangel said:


> can I say it looks yummmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> hmmm honestly I have always wanted to go to a place called the crystal lodge, would love the whole being pampered beauty treatments kinda relaxing health aspect of it but erm it totally depends on who I am with, I am pretty easy going but cant handle high heat other than that as long as I was having a good time I dont think temprature or locale matter but def a cool or mild climate as I can do more stuff then
> 
> Q: What is the best suprise you have gotten recently?



A: That I was able to forgive Christov. :happy:

Q: What is your favorite Television channel?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) VHI Classics, Comedy Central, or Cartoon Network..Yes. It is an impossible 3 way tie. 


Q) Big City, or Small Town ~ Which would you prefer to live in?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Big City more amenities.

B: why do I have so much idle time on my hands?


----------



## HappyFA75

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) VHI Classics, Comedy Central, or Cartoon Network..Yes. It is an impossible 3 way tie.
> 
> 
> Q) Big City, or Small Town ~ Which would you prefer to live in?



A: Small town, all day every day. I say this because ive lived and grew up in one, and the City presents many Integration issues I feel cant be resolved. Just stand your ground, and there it is. Wherever and however it may be... No regrets.

Q: (not asking so one before me can be answered, same time posting.)


----------



## Allie Cat

snuggletiger said:


> A: Big City more amenities.
> 
> B: why do I have so much idle time on my hands?



A: Because you're a lucky bug. 

Q: What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## HappyFA75

Q: I would Steal one, since i dont particularly like Ice cream sandwiches as frozen Oreos lol.

Q: What is your dream career, and what would you do to get it if all the odds were against you (would you break the law, would you lie, would it be a situation where two or three jobs were needed, would you let your family help you, would you ask for forgiveness if it would make things easier, etc?)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I've always wanted to do automotive design but I've pretty much given up on that. Maybe I'll suffice with automotive engineering? Probably not.

Q: Are you someone who enjoys solitude, someone who can't stand being alone, or someone who enjoys a happy medium?


----------



## Aria Bombshell

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: I've always wanted to do automotive design but I've pretty much given up on that. Maybe I'll suffice with automotive engineering? Probably not.
> 
> Q: Are you someone who enjoys solitude, someone who can't stand being alone, or someone who enjoys a happy medium?





A: It really depends on my mood. I enjoy my ME time, but I also love spending time with family and friends, and meeting new people. So ya...I guess I enjoy a happy medium.


Q: How old were you when you first had your heart broken, and what happened?


----------



## spiritangel

Aria Bombshell said:


> A: It really depends on my mood. I enjoy my ME time, but I also love spending time with family and friends, and meeting new people. So ya...I guess I enjoy a happy medium.
> 
> 
> Q: How old were you when you first had your heart broken, and what happened?



hmmm probably 2nd grade when the guy I liked diddnt like me back 


Q: What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Fried Ice Cream from San Hose's

Q: If you could see any band live alive or dead who would it be?


----------



## Famouslastwords

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Fried Ice Cream from San Hose's
> 
> Q: If you could see any band live alive or dead who would it be?



A: Hurt!!!!!!!!

Q: What do you think of Twilight?


----------



## Dromond

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: What do you think of Twilight?



A: It is craptastic drivel.

Q: What are a few of your favorite things?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: It is craptastic drivel.
> 
> Q: What are a few of your favorite things?



in no particular order

chocolate, books, creativity and crafting, seafood, good conversation, comedy, laughter, music, ok better stop now you only said a few lol

Q: What adventure are you most looking forward to in life at the moment?


----------



## HappyFA75

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Hurt!!!!!!!!
> 
> Q: What do you think of Twilight?



A: Its for Teenagers.

Q: Whose Avatar do you like the best?


----------



## Tad

HappyFA75 said:


> Q: Whose Avatar do you like the best?



A: I have avatars turned off, so I don't see any of them.....hence no favorites here.

Q: Cherry tomatoes (the mini ones), or full sized?


----------



## rellis10

James Cameron's...The Last Airbender sucks 

Seriously though, i like Dromond's...Blues Brothers > All 

EDIT: Damn, Tad got in there before me...Full Sized tomatoes, definitly. Although i'm not a fan of the seeds.


Q: What's the longest you've ever gone without sleep?


----------



## Mishty

rellis10 said:


> Q: What's the longest you've ever gone without sleep?



Without drugs, about 72 hours. 


Q: Who would ya want as a roomate? Prince or Lady Gaga?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Prince, only because I hate lady gaga with a passion.

Q: What type of wine do you prefer?


----------



## HappyFA75

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Prince, only because I lady gaga with a passion.
> 
> Q: What type of wine do you prefer?



A: Dude, you rock, Ditto on the Lady **Ga lmao.. And Red Bull. No alcohol for me. Alcohol is The Devil.

Q: What is your favorite animal?


----------



## Mishty

HappyFA75 said:


> Q: What is your favorite animal?



Hmmm besides Lady Gaga and CHRISTov, I really like unicorns.



Q: Lifetime supply of laffy taffy or one year of free Taco Bell?


----------



## CastingPearls

Taco Bell. Their apple empanadas are awesome. 

Q: It's a hot summer day and the a/c is busted. Where do you go to cool off?


----------



## Mishty

Taco Bell. Their apple empanadas are awesome. *yes they are*



CastingPearls said:


> Q: It's a hot summer day and the a/c is busted. Where do you go to cool off?



A: I drive a few miles down the canyon to Mouth Park and just jump on in.

Q: Would you ride a horse or a camel everywhere you needed to go for a week?


----------



## CastingPearls

Horse. Camels spit. That's just nasty.

Q: Favorite animated film?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Akira, trips me out to the max every time.

Q: There's a costume party, what are you wearing to it?


----------



## Mishty

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Favorite animated film?




The Lion King.



Q: If you could go too one country music concert, who would it be?


----------



## Mishty

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: There's a costume party, what are you wearing to it?


I wanna

Hmmmm I'm thinking Rainbow Brite. 


Q: A one way ticket to anywhere for a year....where?


----------



## rellis10

Mishty said:


> I wanna
> 
> Hmmmm I'm thinking Rainbow Brite.
> 
> 
> A: A one way ticket to anywhere for a year....where?



Canada....or Buffalo, to be closer to a friend :blush:


Q: Huge garden or a small and private patio?


----------



## Tad

Mishty said:


> Q: If you could go too one country music concert, who would it be?



I missed country at first.....that makes it easier, I only know of country songs I like by one artist!

a: Corb Lund



Mishty said:


> Q: A one way ticket to anywhere for a year....where?



A: Assuming that there is some sort of accommodations or living expenses covered, and I can bring my family....Paris. So much to do in the city, so much to do around the city, and so much of Europe can be easily reached from there (gotta love the TGV--high speed trains rock!)

ETA: forgot the question!

Q: Looking forward to Autumn, mourning the waning of Summer, or just taking it as it comes?


----------



## HappyFA75

Tad said:


> I missed country at first.....that makes it easier, I only know of country songs I like by one artist!
> 
> a: Corb Lund
> 
> 
> 
> A: Assuming that there is some sort of accommodations or living expenses covered, and I can bring my family....Paris. So much to do in the city, so much to do around the city, and so much of Europe can be easily reached from there (gotta love the TGV--high speed trains rock!)
> 
> ETA: forgot the question!
> 
> Q: Looking forward to Autumn, mourning the waning of Summer, or just taking it as it comes?



A: Looking forward to either the Land of Eternal Summer where i may go soon, or a nice break of Winter when its not TOO Bad. I am an uncompromising Soul, I must have it ALL!!! 

Q: You have bought a Time Machine, and you can go to one destination, in time, same location, different time for that location the place you were the first time.) Where do you set the Time Circuits, and why? AND What would you do?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Looking forward to autumn.

Q: What is your favorite board game?


----------



## Aria Bombshell

A: if it MUST be a board game, I'd say the game of life. If it doesn't require a board, I'd say Catch Phrase.


Q: Tell us about the last time you got really drunk.


----------



## CastingPearls

It was Easter. Bubblegum vodka. And it was either that or kill my relatives. I remember a tray of stuffed shells being the only casualty so all in all it was a good holiday.

Q: Do you recall your dreams and if so describe one.


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> It was Easter. Bubblegum vodka. And it was either that or kill my relatives. I remember a tray of stuffed shells being the only casualty so all in all it was a good holiday.
> 
> Q: Do you recall your dreams and if so describe one.



I recall some of my dreams. I remember one where everyone was driving around in cloud cars and if you bumped into one another no one was hurt cos the cloud dispersed and then reformed somewhere close by.


Q: What is your strongest conviction?


----------



## Mishty

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you recall your dreams and if so describe one.



A: I remember most of my dreams, some manage to escape me though.
One dream that comes whenever I'm stressed is I'm in a old green El Camino on a 20 mile dock, in the middle of the ocean. The car usually has a swordfish or a live marlin in the back seat. Sometimes I can see giant massive other-wordly sharks swimming around. The only way for me to get on land is to reverse. Which is my worse fear ever. I don't drive, so of course I just sit there in a panic till I wake up.


Q: Dream dinner where, and with whom?


----------



## Dmitra

rellis10 said:


> Q: Huge garden or a small and private patio?



This one kinda got lost in the shuffle. If I had to take care of it myself just a small and private patio garden, thanks. 




Lovelyone said:


> Q: What is your strongest conviction?



That we know nothing compared to what's out there waiting to be discovered or experienced.

Mishty got in another question while I was pondering! >>>

Q: Dream dinner where, and with whom?

A: Currently would be at 2223 in San Francisco with [redacted].


Q: Have you ever washed another adult's hair?


----------



## spiritangel

Dmitra said:


> This one kinda got lost in the shuffle. If I had to take care of it myself just a small and private patio garden, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That we know nothing compared to what's out there waiting to be discovered or experienced.
> 
> Mishty got in another question while I was pondering! >>>
> 
> Q: Dream dinner where, and with whom?
> 
> A: Currently would be at 2223 in San Francisco with [redacted].
> 
> 
> Q: Have you ever washed another adult's hair?



hmmm yes but I cant remember the reason why it was so at the time


Q: is there a re occuring symbol or theme to your life?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spiritangel said:


> Q: is there a re occuring symbol or theme to your life?



A: Yes, several. They creep me out.


Q: Would you pose totally nude in a magazine for a million dollars?


----------



## Lovelyone

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> A: Yes, several. They creep me out.
> 
> 
> Q: Would you pose totally nude in a magazine for a million dollars?



A: nope, it would have to be a million for each pound. 

Q: What's the one thing that you haven't done in your life, that you would like to do?


----------



## spiritangel

Lovelyone said:


> A: nope, it would have to be a million for each pound.
> 
> Q: What's the one thing that you haven't done in your life, that you would like to do?



I have a few Audition for NIDA, win a TOby or golden teddy award, umm I have a list somewhere

Q: What is the one dream you have fullfilled in your life that if you could you would do it all over again?


----------



## Fat Molly

The best dream that I've finished is getting into college. High school was a pain in the arse, but there were some really good parts that I remember fondly. So I'd probably say that.

Q: What was/is your dream college?


----------



## Tad

Fat Molly said:


> The best dream that I've finished is getting into college. High school was a pain in the arse, but there were some really good parts that I remember fondly. So I'd probably say that.
> 
> Q: What was/is your dream college?



(yah, getting out of high school and into college is pretty sweet! I'm glad for you  )

A: Up here in Canada there tends to be less vertical stratification amongst universities; they have individual strengths and weaknesses and some are generally better regarded than others, but nothing like it is in the US. So I dont think people up here are as apt to have a dream college? I decided I wanted to go to the University of Waterloo because all of the engineering was part of a co-op program (you alternate four months of school with four months of work, with a whole process run by the university to try and get all the students into relevant jobs), and that appealed to me quite a bit. Still I cant say it was a dream, more of a practical preference? (then again, Im an engineer, maybe it just isnt my personality to have a dream whatever? You might get a different answer from other canucks).

Q: Would you rather create a new system for handling something or some situation, or keep an existing system working well?


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Q: Would you rather create a new system for handling something or some situation, or keep an existing system working well?



A: If it aint broke, dont fix it  Change for the sake of change just makes things complicated.

Q: Hawaiian Shirts....yes or no?


----------



## Dmitra

rellis10 said:


> Q: Hawaiian Shirts....yes or no?



a: Yes! The only restrictions on them I'd say are no spray-on tans or strands of cheesy gold chains. 

Q: Do you ever feel like music you really love is electricity tickling your brain?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: My whole body to be exact. 

Q: Standard or automatic transmission?


----------



## CastingPearls

Automatic. I can't be bothered with a clutch.

Q: Favorite late night indulgence?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Automatic. I can't be bothered with a clutch.
> 
> Q: Favorite late night indulgence?



A: A hot cup of tea, with some milk chocolate. A sip of tea heats up my mouth and the choccie melts on my tongue and gets all silky. Nice :happy:

Q: Long haired or short haired pets? Pet free?


----------



## CastingPearls

Two longhaired female cats, three shorthaired male cats and 2 parakeets.

Q: What's your favorite smell?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Two longhaired female cats, three shorthaired male cats and 2 parakeets.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite smell?



A: Ooh, musk. And if it happens to be on man's neck, it's even nicer!

Q: Your least favourite smell?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: Ooh, musk. And if it happens to be on man's neck, it's even nicer!
> 
> Q: Your least favourite smell?



things burning especially burnt toast cause it lingers


Q: Favourite smell?


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> things burning especially burnt toast cause it lingers
> 
> 
> Q: Favourite smell?


A: babies fresh out of the bath all lotioned up and cute, and cold rain on hot pavement. 

Q: Do you miss anyone right now?


----------



## CastingPearls

I miss my sister every day. The second anniversary of her death is this coming week and it's hard. I also miss someone far away. 

Q: What's your favorite song from a movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Sally's Song from Nightmare Before Christmas, or Tears to Shed from Corpse Bride.


Q) What is one place you want to visit before the end of your days?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Sally's Song from Nightmare Before Christmas, or Tears to Shed from Corpse Bride.
> 
> 
> Q) What is one place you want to visit before the end of your days?



A: I'd like to visit Hawaii and get lei'd.

Q: What was your worst restaurant experience?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

willowmoon said:


> A: I'd like to visit Hawaii and get lei'd.
> 
> Q: What was your worst restaurant experience?



A: Bronx, NY, close to Gun Hill Rd, on a Saturday if i remember right, when visiting two friends for the first time, about a year and a half ago (random meet from the Internet.) 1) They waited at LEAST a half an hour to even ASK us what we wanted. Then, ANOTHER half hour or so to get it to us. 2) It was really expensive, and the portions were little. 3) It did not taste good, i only ate some of it. However i would have to say that beyond the restaurant experience were.. the _friends_ I met.. why would one insist that that is the best restaurant they ever went to? Something was afoul and stunk to high hell, and while not a literal smell in said Bronx NY restaurant, it was the whole trip.

Looking back, id have saved the gas money. Oh well.

Q: What is your goal in life or what do you wish to do with your time here on Earth, before your heart runs out of beats and you go to what is next?
Q:


----------



## spiritangel

PeanutsInColor said:


> A: Bronx, NY, close to Gun Hill Rd, on a Saturday if i remember right, when visiting two friends for the first time, about a year and a half ago (random meet from the Internet.) 1) They waited at LEAST a half an hour to even ASK us what we wanted. Then, ANOTHER half hour or so to get it to us. 2) It was really expensive, and the portions were little. 3) It did not taste good, i only ate some of it. However i would have to say that beyond the restaurant experience were.. the _friends_ I met.. why would one insist that that is the best restaurant they ever went to? Something was afoul and stunk to high hell, and while not a literal smell in said Bronx NY restaurant, it was the whole trip.
> 
> Looking back, id have saved the gas money. Oh well.
> 
> Q: What is your goal in life or what do you wish to do with your time here on Earth, before your heart runs out of beats and you go to what is next?
> Q:



I have quite a few, but I would seriously love to become psychic to the stars and to get my blockage release worskshop out there so I can help as many people as possible with that stuff as I seem to have a gift for it

Q: What is one thing you think your to old to do now?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Trick Or Treat. (  ) 


Q) What do you do that makes you feel like a kid again?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Trick Or Treat. (  )
> 
> 
> Q) What do you do that makes you feel like a kid again?



blow bubbles, play silly games with my nieces, spin around poles and stuffs, ummm make bears, get paint everywhere when I paint stuff, and other general mayhem lol

Q: What is your favourite way to spend your time?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

spiritangel said:


> blow bubbles, play silly games with my nieces, spin around poles and stuffs, ummm make bears, get paint everywhere when I paint stuff, and other general mayhem lol
> 
> Q: What is your favourite way to spend your time?



A: Dreaming and/or strategizing, to make the most out of my time and waste as little as possible, without becoming a lifeless drone.

Q: I have a Harp, but what is your favorite Musical instrument?


----------



## spiritangel

PeanutsInColor said:


> A: Dreaming and/or strategizing, to make the most out of my time and waste as little as possible, without becoming a lifeless drone.
> 
> Q: I have a Harp, but what is your favorite Musical instrument?



hmmm thats a hard one as I am partial to quite a few intraments especially panpipes (something almost mystical about them) and guitar, but then again I also love drums, saxaphone and cello lol erm kinda mixed I have tremendous respect and admiration for anyone who can play a musical intrament as it is a gift I sadly do not have

Q: What is one thing from the realms of fantasy/fiction/sci fi that you wish was real


----------



## PeanutsInColor

spiritangel said:


> hmmm thats a hard one as I am partial to quite a few intraments especially panpipes (something almost mystical about them) and guitar, but then again I also love drums, saxaphone and cello lol erm kinda mixed I have tremendous respect and admiration for anyone who can play a musical intrament as it is a gift I sadly do not have
> 
> Q: What is one thing from the realms of fantasy/fiction/sci fi that you wish was real



A: The ability to travel through time, preferrably in a classic vintage Irish vehicle rather than through a portal, a la Dr. Emmett Brown. (_Much_ more so than the genetic perfection of Gattaca, i would not want to live like that, though it is equally moving as a Sci-fi Love drama movie. 1997.) I never did care for Star Anything or Wormholes and teleports. 

Q: Have you either ever lost your wallet/purse or had it stolen (eep!,) or made a promise to yourself to never lose your wallet/purse again after having a wallet lost or stolen, and how did it feel?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I've lost both my wallet and purse a few times. I Had to go and buy a completely new wallet. I wasn't worried at first, but then I realized My last $10 was in my wallet, and so was my ID Card. After I realized that and had worried about how I'd get the money for a new ID Card, Panic'd and destroyed my room looking for it; I found out it was at my friends house. 

Q) Have you ever gotten into someone elses car, mistaking it as your own?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I've lost both my wallet and purse a few times. I Had to go and buy a completely new wallet. I wasn't worried at first, but then I realized My last $10 was in my wallet, and so was my ID Card. After I realized that and had worried about how I'd get the money for a new ID Card, Panic'd and destroyed my room looking for it; I found out it was at my friends house.
> 
> Q) Have you ever gotten into someone elses car, mistaking it as your own?



A: Yes. 3 Times. And I am referring to "Trying to open the door" they looked the same.. I know some with 80s Chevrolet Caprices and such where their key opened the other door!

Q: What shall I get for lunch (What would you get for lunch?)


----------



## CastingPearls

A pasta dish with chicken, shrimp or Italian sausage is nice. I have mine with a good piece of crunchy Italian bread and a glass of wine.

Q: Do you own any possession that you think or would like to think has magical or supernatural qualities? If so, what is it and why.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I own a Ouija Board, does that count? I like to believe it does because..well..uh.. I'm into that sort of thing? -Giggle- I don't know. 


Q) Spirits or Aliens, which do you think is a more reasonable possibility?


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I own a Ouija Board, does that count? I like to believe it does because..well..uh.. I'm into that sort of thing? -Giggle- I don't know.
> 
> 
> Q) Spirits or Aliens, which do you think is a more reasonable possibility?



A: Aliens, i simply cannot believe in billions (or more) of planets in this universe we are the only one to possess life. Just blind luck would get there eventually.

Q: Who did you look up to most as a kid?


----------



## CastingPearls

My mom's best friends, Lucille, an SSBBW who was very popular and stylish...and Marie who was a gorgeous sultry Italian blonde!!! Oh and Miss Piggy!! Really!!!

Q: Would you relocate to another country be with someone?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> My mom's best friends, Lucille, an SSBBW who was very popular and stylish...and Marie who was a gorgeous sultry Italian blonde!!! Oh and Miss Piggy!! Really!!!
> 
> Q: Would you relocate to another country be with someone?



if it was true twin flame love yes but it would have to be the kind of love that moved mountains


Q: What has made you smile today?


----------



## Dromond

A: Seeing my wife come out of the bathroom wearing nothing but panties. 

Q: Do you feel you have a special purpose on Earth, and if so what is it?


----------



## watts63

Dromond said:


> Q: Do you feel you have a special purpose on Earth, and if so what is it?



A: Honestly...I don't know. I hope the special purpose I have here is positive but right now I don't think sitting on my ass on the internet all day is a positive purpose.

Q: What is the worst injury you have ever sustain?


----------



## littlefairywren

watts63 said:


> A: Honestly...I don't know. I hope the special purpose I have here is positive but right now I don't think sitting on my ass on the internet all day is a positive purpose.
> 
> Q: What is the worst injury you have ever sustain?



A: I fractured my arm after aiming my skateboard at a parked car lol. 

Q: What's the best thing to do on a rainy afternoon?


----------



## CastingPearls

Make love and eat. Bonus if it's at the same time. 

Q: Do you know how to change a tire?


----------



## watts63

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you know how to change a tire?



A: Unfortunately, I don't know how.

Q: What is the craziest thing you ever done?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Make love and eat. Bonus if it's at the same time.
> 
> Q: Do you know how to change a tire?



no but then I also dont drive so have never had to learn 


Q: Worst accident you have ever had?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Q) What is the craziest thing you've ever done? *
*My A) * When I was 14 I went out with my friends, the one just got his license. It was in the winter, and we were running probably within a 2 hour drive radius from north of my town, to south of my town, then went wandering back to his place and got into his moms schnaps. I Called my dad and told him I was 4 hours away and waiting for my friend to fix a tire then we'd be on our way home. We then proceeded to go out on the lake and spin around on the ice, before we went to a local park and I and the guys tossed a bench into the river, then we took off and I Went home. That was the craziest, and most stupid, thing I've ever done. 

[/Not Asking one so SpiritAngel's can get answered]


----------



## Amaranthine

spiritangel said:


> no but then I also dont drive so have never had to learn
> 
> 
> Q: Worst accident you have ever had?



A: It isn't that bad, but my uncle decided to motorize my bicycle for me. He put a throttle on the handle...which...I was not used to. I accidentally "drove" 20mph into a ditch and plowed through it for maybe 10 seconds, only finally to pull the bike out and remove all tree branches from the spokes :doh:

Q: What's one fact about yourself that people find hard to believe?


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> A: It isn't that bad, but my uncle decided to motorize my bicycle for me. He put a throttle on the handle...which...I was not used to. I accidentally "drove" 20mph into a ditch and plowed through it for maybe 10 seconds, only finally to pull the bike out and remove all tree branches from the spokes :doh:
> 
> Q: What's one fact about yourself that people find hard to believe?



on this site that I am not an angel, have a very very wicked sense of humour and am very very cheeky and have a strong norti side (I just hide it well)

Q:What is your favourite brunchy type food?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q:What is your favourite brunchy type food?



A breakfast sandwich of toasted sourdough bread, scrambled or hard fried egg, sausage links, and a nice piece of sharp cheddar cheese. (And now I'm craving one, of course 

Q: Have you ever gone canoeing?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Yes, with about 20 classmates from a military specialty school and enough alcohol to kill all the wildlife in the stream.

Q. You have a lazy Sunday morning and no plans. Will you bake from scratch, or will you opt for the easy way out (restaurant or instant food)?


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain Save said:


> A. Yes, with about 20 classmates from a military specialty school and enough alcohol to kill all the wildlife in the stream.
> 
> Q. You have a lazy Sunday morning and no plans. Will you bake from scratch, or will you opt for the easy way out (restaurant or instant food)?



A: Bake from scratch, and then enjoy the fruits of my labour.

Q: Are you technically minded, or the type to take a photo with the lens cap on?


----------



## Dromond

littlefairywren said:


> A: Bake from scratch, and then enjoy the fruits of my labour.
> 
> Q: Are you technically minded, or the type to take a photo with the lens cap on?



A: I'm technically minded, but that doesn't keep me from the odd lens cap gaffe.

Q: Do you believe that peace on Earth is possible at any time in the future?


----------



## willowmoon

Dromond said:


> A: I'm technically minded, but that doesn't keep me from the odd lens cap gaffe.
> 
> Q: Do you believe that peace on Earth is possible at any time in the future?



A: HAHAHAHAHA! Good one! 

Q: Ever play "Oregon Trail" on the computers at school? If so, what computer was it on?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: HAHAHAHAHA! Good one!
> 
> Q: Ever play "Oregon Trail" on the computers at school? If so, what computer was it on?



hmmm not sure I remember playing wilderness on an apple 2 c of my stepmothers and millionware oh and being one of the first peeps in australia to play atari cause our neighbour imported them

but yeah it may have been called something else over here so hard to say


Q: what is one thing that keeps you comming back in a game?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> hmmm not sure I remember playing wilderness on an apple 2 c of my stepmothers and millionware oh and being one of the first peeps in australia to play atari cause our neighbour imported them
> 
> but yeah it may have been called something else over here so hard to say
> 
> 
> Q: what is one thing that keeps you comming back in a game?



A: Having a giggle and enjoying the company of others.

Q: Soft or hard pillow?


----------



## Sasquatch!

littlefairywren said:


> A: Having a giggle and enjoying the company of others.
> 
> Q: Soft or hard pillow?



A: Ooooh.... Hmm.... Hard. And cold.

Q: Stubborn or Wishy-Washy?


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> A: Ooooh.... Hmm.... Hard. And cold.
> 
> Q: Stubborn or Wishy-Washy?



hmm it depends on the question and reasoning usually stubborn but if hungry and unfed get wishy washy and unsure especially re what to eat but often neither these days totally depends on the sitch though

Q: sunday brunch bacon and eggs or something else?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

spiritangel said:


> hmm it depends on the question and reasoning usually stubborn but if hungry and unfed get wishy washy and unsure especially re what to eat but often neither these days totally depends on the sitch though
> 
> Q: sunday brunch bacon and eggs or something else?



Something else. 

Q: Bald, or Hair? (Think Bruce Willis, and answer as to yourself!)


----------



## Dromond

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Dromond

edit: double post


----------



## PeanutsInColor

Question: What?


----------



## CastingPearls

The point of the thread is to answer the previous question and ask a new one.

Q: Any plans for the upcoming holidays?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Any plans for the upcoming holidays?



A: None.

Q: Do you think the feeling of deja vu is spiritual/metaphysical, or a brain chemistry misfire?


----------



## Dmitra

Dromond said:


> Q: Do you think the feeling of deja vu is spiritual/metaphysical, or a brain chemistry misfire?



a: Leaning towards the metaphysical explanation simply because brain chemistry misfire is just a stop-gap answer, sort of like saying animals behave from instinct and instinct is code for "We don't know."

Q: Are there any books you've been meaning to read for years but just can't seem to get it together _to_ read?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) For two years I've been meaning to get to the library and order "From Pastor To Athiest" But I always forget. _Always_. I've also got a book on Photography tips that I have been staring at for nearly a year now, and just haven't had the motivation to pick it up. I had it when I got it, procrastinated, and now Pleh!


Q) Pink Cadillac, Crushed Velvet Seats--Yes or No?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Your Plump Princess said:


> A)
> 
> Q) Pink Cadillac, Crushed Velvet Seats--Yes or No?



A.) But of course.... Pink Crushed Velvet Seats!!


Q.) Favorite Mixed Drink???


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Jack'n'Coke


Q) Favorite Fruit?


----------



## watts63

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Favorite Fruit?



A: Pears.

Q: What's your favorite season?


----------



## Dromond

A: Now that I'm in the south, it's gotta be Winter.

Q: Is there something you have lost that you would give almost anything to have back?


----------



## CastingPearls

The last ten years

Q: You've been awarded $10,000 to spend impetuously--what do you spend it on?


----------



## watts63

CastingPearls said:


> Q: You've been awarded $10,000 to spend impetuously--what do you spend it on?



A: Loads of wrestling & anime DVDs.

Q: Have you ever been on tv & if yes, what for?


----------



## littlefairywren

watts63 said:


> A: Loads of wrestling & anime DVDs.
> 
> Q: Have you ever been on tv & if yes, what for?



A: Yes, when I was 4yrs old. I was on Romper Room and I don't remember a thing lol.

Q: What is your favourite type of dessert?


----------



## CastingPearls

Creme Brulee

Q: What's your favorite flavor potato chip or crisp?


----------



## watts63

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What is your favourite type of dessert?



A: Ice cream.



CastingPearls said:


> Q: What's your favorite flavor potato chip or crisp?



A: Cheddar & sour cream.


Q: What is your favorite type of movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Comedy or Horror. [But not Hack-And-Slash Gore. Actual Horror. ]


Q) What Century did most of the TV Shows or Movies you enjoy come from?


----------



## watts63

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) What Century did most of the TV Shows or Movies you enjoy come from?



A: 20th century but mostly the 80's & 90's.

Q: Have you ever been drunk & if yes, what type of drunk are you?


----------



## Paquito

watts63 said:


> A: 20th century but mostly the 80's & 90's.
> 
> Q: Have you ever been drunk & if yes, what type of drunk are you?



Never been drunk in my life. Only alcohol I've had was a sip of beer at 3 from my dad and half a glass of wine in Italy a few summers ago.

Q: Watts is bored out of his fucking mind. How do you remedy this?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I would suggest porn, but that would be rather unlady-like.  So I suggest ..yes, TV to the rescue! 


Q) If you could choose between traveling for the next 5 years, or staying in the same exact place, which would you choose?


----------



## CastingPearls

Same exact place on the condition it's not where I am right now.

Q: What do you eat when you go to the movies?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) A Large bucket of Popcorn, and I use these flavor-powder-shaker things they have, so I make the bottom-half super-caramel flavored, and the top I make a mixture of cheese and ranch. Reeses Pieces, and a Large Cherry Pepsi.


Q) What is your favorite fast-food restaurant? [sp?]


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) What is your favorite fast-food restaurant? [sp?]


A.) Long John Silver's

Q.) Favorite Breakfast Food??


----------



## CastingPearls

Waffles and bacon

Q: What is your favorite article of clothing?


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Waffles and bacon
> 
> Q: What is your favorite article of clothing?



A: A t-shirt with an infamous scene from 'The Shining' printed on it. 

Q: Have you ever walked out of the cinema during a film because it was so terrible? If so,what film was it?


----------



## willowmoon

Adamantoise said:


> Q: Have you ever walked out of the cinema during a film because it was so terrible? If so,what film was it?



A: "Batman & Robin". I should have known better than to pay to see it, especially with knowing Joel Schumacher was at the helm. 

Q: What film is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: "Batman & Robin". I should have known better than to pay to see it, especially with knowing Joel Schumacher was at the helm.
> 
> Q: What film is your guilty pleasure?



erm I tend to really love the cheesy disney teen movies like High school musical and camp rock :blush: but then again I have always been a disney girl right back to watching Haylee mills movies as a kid'

Q: What do you like to snack on during watching a movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) When at home, I get a big bag of M&M's and microwave myself up some extra buttery popcorn. I toss the two in a bowl, and I omnomnom ;} 


Q) Who's your favorite Actor/Actress?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) When at home, I get a big bag of M&M's and microwave myself up some extra buttery popcorn. I toss the two in a bowl, and I omnomnom ;} 


Q) Who's your favorite Actor/Actress?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) When at home, I get a big bag of M&M's and microwave myself up some extra buttery popcorn. I toss the two in a bowl, and I omnomnom ;}
> 
> 
> Q) Who's your favorite Actor/Actress?



A: That is a tough one, but i have to lean towards Nicolas Cage. Used to be Jim Carrey, but he has lost the Funny. So has Mr. Sandler, though their past classics are still funny, and Liar Liar is Jim Carrey's best movie! 

Q: What are you doing today?


----------



## watts63

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Who's your favorite Actor/Actress?



A: Richard Pryor.



PeanutsInColor said:


> Q: What are you doing today?



A: Just got through exercising so I'm feeling ok.

Q: What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

watts63 said:


> Q: What is your favorite hobby?



Make Up Artistry


Q.) Single or Taken?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

MzDeeZyre said:


> Make Up Artistry
> 
> 
> Q.) Single or Taken?




A: Single.

Q: Sarcastic, or not?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

PeanutsInColor said:


> Q: Sarcastic, or not?



Sarcasm is just another free service I offer....


Q.) Shaken or Stirred?


----------



## rellis10

PeanutsInColor said:


> A: Single.
> 
> Q: Sarcastic, or not?




A: Definitly, Sarcasm is a way of life in my household, lol

EDIT: To answer MzDeeZyre's question too....Stirred, but i have no idea why haha.


Q: Have you ever written a love letter?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

rellis10 said:


> A: Definitly, Sarcasm is a way of life in my household, lol
> 
> Q: Have you ever written a love letter?



A: Yes. One will do most anything, during.... oh neÉm.

Q: Would you buy Bruno magli shoesÉÉÉ '-- what did i do..

EDIT maybe even New Question: How do you make your keyboard not make this character ÉÉÉ ´É´´´Ééééé when you wish to type a question markÉ

EDIT: Ahhh, Ok. Seems on Canadian-unit keyboards such as mine, you need to hold Fn and F12. How weird. Canuck Puter! lol

Q: Would you buy Bruno Magli shoes, or only if they were half offÉ


----------



## Dromond

rellis10 said:


> A: Definitly, Sarcasm is a way of life in my household, lol
> 
> EDIT: To answer MzDeeZyre's question too....Stirred, but i have no idea why haha.
> 
> 
> Q: Have you ever written a love letter?



A: Yes, once, but I didn't have the nerve to deliver it.

Q: Do you like nuts or not?


----------



## PeanutsInColor

Dromond said:


> A: Yes, once, but I didn't have the nerve to deliver it.
> 
> Q: Do you like nuts or not?



A: That would depend, as sometimes you feel like a nut, and sometimes you do not!

Q: What was your favorite childhood item?


----------



## Aust99

Teddy bear given to me by my Grandad...


Does your milkshake bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Teddy bear given to me by my Grandad...
> 
> 
> Does your milkshake bring all the boys to the yard?



sadly not  would be lovely wouldnt it, and even better I can make my own caramel or chocolate syrup to make amazing milkshakes with as well so they really are missing out


Q: Whats one thing you do when your home alone that you would never ever do with someone else in the house?


----------



## HappyFA75

spiritangel said:


> sadly not  would be lovely wouldnt it, and even better I can make my own caramel or chocolate syrup to make amazing milkshakes with as well so they really are missing out
> 
> 
> Q: Whats one thing you do when your home alone that you would never ever do with someone else in the house?



A: Walk around naked.

Q: Would you learn a second language?


----------



## Aust99

I regret not doing it sooner!!!

Q: Who shot the deputy then??


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> I regret not doing it sooner!!!
> 
> Q: Who shot the deputy then??



all I know is I shot the sheriff but I did not shoot the deputy


Q: What makes you smile?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

spiritangel said:


> Q: What makes you smile?



A.) Hearing his ringtone on my phone..... hearing his voice..... and kissing his lips.


Q.) What is one thing you can't live without?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> A.) Hearing his ringtone on my phone..... hearing his voice..... and kissing his lips.
> 
> 
> Q.) What is one thing you can't live without?




Creativity 

Q: What is the last thing you do before going to bed of a nightime?


----------



## Aust99

Water

Q: How high can you jump?


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> Creativity
> 
> Q: What is the last thing you do before going to bed of a nightime?


 SNAP!
Brush my teeth and wash my face... then moisturise :happy:


How high can you jump??


----------



## mz_puss

Aust99 said:


> SNAP!
> Brush my teeth and wash my face... then moisturise :happy:
> 
> 
> How high can you jump??



Hahahahahah I cant jump, the floor will break 



What is your silliest most impractical fear ?


----------



## Dromond

mz_puss said:


> Hahahahahah I cant jump, the floor will break
> 
> 
> 
> What is your silliest most impractical fear ?



A: Needles. Definitely needles. *shudder*

Q: Is there anything you wouldn't do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Yes. I wouldn't kidnap a child and hold them hostage for a klondike bar. 

Q) Root Beer Floats, or Just Plain Root Beer?


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Yes. I wouldn't kidnap a child and hold them hostage for a klondike bar.
> 
> Q) Root Beer Floats, or Just Plain Root Beer?



A: You do pose hard questions, don't you? Straight root beer, though root beer floats are delish.

Q: What's the best name you've ever been called?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Yes. I wouldn't kidnap a child and hold them hostage for a klondike bar.
> 
> Q) Root Beer Floats, or Just Plain Root Beer?



is root beer ginerale? ummm both lol depends on my mood but more often than not straight ginger ale or ginger beer


Q: What food or drink makes you hyperactive?


----------



## Mishty

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Root Beer Floats, or Just Plain Root Beer?




Damn you for making me pick! Just plain root beer tho... 


Q) would ya rather be paris hilton for a day or donald trump?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Mountain Dew Voltage makes me hyper to the MAX. 

[/Not asking one soDru--..Dromonds and mishty's can get answered.]


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Q: What's the best name you've ever been called?



Lately, Dear Heart and Angel



spiritangel said:


> Q: What food or drink makes you hyperactive?



Anything with caffeine, even decaffeinated stuff.



Mishty said:


> Q) would ya rather be paris hilton for a day or donald trump?



Donald Trump because he has experience and wisdom


Q: What is the one gadget you cannot live without?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> is root beer ginerale? ummm both lol depends on my mood but more often than not straight ginger ale or ginger beer



Sorry for the off topic post, but the root beer spirit moves me to answer. 

Root beer is not really anything like ginger ale. Root beer flavorings are made from the oils of sassafras, wintergreen, and sarsaparilla. Other root oils are used as additional flavors, but those three are the base flavors. Wintergreen was introduced after sassafras root was discovered to be carcinogenic. Modern processes are able to remove the carcinogenic safrole from sassafras, so it's safe to consume. During the time when sassafras was banned by the FDA, wintergreen started being used as a substitute.

Root beer is uniquely American, having evolved from colonial "small beers" with low alcohol content. Root beer was originally a fermented beverage, and can still be made that way. The fermenting produces a minute alcohol content, but not enough to need to be on the label as such. (less than 0.5% alcohol can legally be called non-alcoholic) These days commercially produced root beer is made like other soft drinks, and there is no alcoholic content at all.

The flavor is unique. I can't compare it to anything else, because I've never tasted anything else like it. Unlike colas, which taste very similar (don't deny it, you know it's true), root beers can have very different tastes depending on the oils and spices used to brew it. Birch beer is similar to root beer, though not the same. "Sasparilla" is an early version of root beer that was popular as a non-alcohol drink in the late 19th century.

Just who had the first modern root beer recipe is up for debate. The most commonly cited person, Charles Hires, did not create the first root beer. What he did was create the first commercially successful root beer, establishing the 'Hires' brand in 1877.


----------



## CastingPearls

The root beer that I had in Lancaster, PA (Amish country) was the fermented type. It was also naturally carbonated and naturally colored...it tasted strongly of birch but was actually root beer ..it was delicious.


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is the one gadget you cannot live without?



A: My Laptop...i considered saying MP3 player but i have all my music on here too. But if i didnt have my laptop i'd lose my link to this place and alot of friends i have on the web.

Q: Do you have one favorite song, or does it change depending on what mood you're in?


----------



## CastingPearls

Asking me what my favorite song is is like asking me what my favorite molecules of air is. Music is the symphony of my life.

Q: Do you chat a lot on IM?


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Asking me what my favorite song is is like asking me what my favorite molecules of air is. Music is the symphony of my life.
> 
> Q: Do you chat a lot on IM?



A: Yup, when i have free time. I talk to a couple of people from here and quite a few other friends. Through my hobby i've got to know alot of people from America well and that's the only way to speak to them.

Q: Do you drink alcohol, if so what's your poison?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Asking me what my favorite song is is like asking me what my favorite molecules of air is. Music is the symphony of my life.
> 
> Q: Do you chat a lot on IM?



hell yes too many amazing friends I miss if I dont get to talk to them


Q: What is your favourite thread on dimms?


----------



## CastingPearls

The crush thread because it's so positive and happy

Q: What do you do to cool off in the summer?


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> A
> 
> Q: Do you drink alcohol, if so what's your poison?



A: Beer and wine disagree with my innards these days (  ), so good hard liquor....Bombay Sapphire gin, Mount Gay Rum, Jameson's Irish Whiskey, any of the peatier scotches.....the one I probably reach for most often is the rum.



CastingPearls said:


> Q: What do you do to cool off in the summer?



A: Mostly get in front of a fan (although I suppose 'go to work and sit in the air conditioning all day' is a big part of my weekday survival).

Q: Are there any foods or drinks that you love, but that you can't comfortably have (allergies, lactose intolerance, etc). And if so, do you have it sometimes anyway?


----------



## Dmitra

rellis10 said:


> Q: Do you drink alcohol, if so what's your poison?



Clear rum or vodka drinks although margaritas of various fruit types are putting up a good fight.



Tad said:


> Q: Are there any foods or drinks that you love, but that you can't comfortably have (allergies, lactose intolerance, etc). And if so, do you have it sometimes anyway?



I love love love chocolate milk and shakes but lactose intolerant so I can't drink too much of them when I do. And I do. 

Q: What would your perfect day be like?


----------



## spiritangel

Dmitra said:


> Clear rum or vodka drinks although margaritas of various fruit types are putting up a good fight.
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love chocolate milk and shakes but lactose intolerant so I can't drink too much of them when I do. And I do.
> 
> Q: What would your perfect day be like?



totally depends on my mood

would love to have someone special to snuggle and hang out with, I always love talking and laughing with friends and great conversation, good food and lots of laughter is just about as perfect as life gets really

Q: If you won $1000000 what would be the first thing you did with the money?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> Q: If you won $1000000 what would be the first thing you did with the money?



A: Pay off debts!

Q: If you won $1000000, what would be the second thing you did with the money?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: Pay off debts!
> 
> Q: If you won $1000000, what would be the second thing you did with the money?



shopping spree new clothes, lingerie and craft stuffs

Q:What would the third thin youd do with $1000000?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> shopping spree new clothes, lingerie and craft stuffs
> 
> Q:What would the third thin youd do with $1000000?



Heh, my second thing would be to buy a beyond-state-of-the-art computer system.

A: Help friends in need.

Q: If you could have one wish, anything at all, what would you wish for?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Can I ask for unlimited wishes? If not, I'd wish to be able to travel whenever I wish, to wherever I wish, for however long I wish.


Q) What is your favorite thing about your gender?


----------



## Aust99

Boobs!!



Q: What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Absolutely Nothing! 


Q) What's your favorite board game to play?


----------



## mz_puss

A) MONOPOLY !!!! im a huge tycoon !

Q) If you could live anywhere in the world , where would it be and why ?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) England or Ireland, I don't know why but I've always felt those two places calling me..


Q) Would you rather see a Musical, or a Play?


----------



## HappyFA75

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) England or Ireland, I don't know why but I've always felt those two places calling me..
> 
> 
> Q) Would you rather see a Musical, or a Play?



A: Ick.... Im going to have to say a Play. Maybe i should get on the subway and go see one with tonynyc, perhaps I like it and I just dont know it! 

a: Favorite cellular phone company, i really hope someone does not say Verizon, those overpriced plans and phones, why would you waste money like its going out of style on Verizon, even though coverage is good, Sprint gets the same and costs like half?


----------



## Sasquatch!

A: Vodafone. I used to work for them, so I realize how much effort they put in. Also, best network coverage.

Q: Whatsamatta you eh?


----------



## HappyFA75

Sasquatch! said:


> A: Vodafone. I used to work for them, so I realize how much effort they put in. Also, best network coverage.
> 
> Q: Whatsamatta you eh?



A: É :eat2:

Q: What time is it where you are!!!


----------



## Aust99

5:58pm


Q: What are you having fr dinner then?


----------



## mz_puss

A) Im making a killer spaghetti Bolognaise ! 

Q) First person you think about when you wake up ?


----------



## Dromond

mz_puss said:


> A) Im making a killer spaghetti Bolognaise !
> 
> Q) First person you think about when you wake up ?



A: That's easy, my wife.

Q: How well do you deal with pain?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: That's easy, my wife.
> 
> Q: How well do you deal with pain?



very well according to my Dr, although I sometimes feel like an old woman somedays hmmm mayby nearly 36 is old


Q: What is your signature dish?


----------



## Aust99

A: I make a mean rissole.... and I am partial to making a great banana cake!

Q: What is your must see tv show?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> very well according to my Dr, although I sometimes feel like an old woman somedays hmmm mayby nearly 36 is old
> 
> 
> Q: What is your signature dish?



A: An Italian egg dish called frosia. Though I never bother to roll it up as the recipe says to.

Q: Why can't I sleep?


----------



## rellis10

Dromond said:


> A: An Italian egg dish called frosia. Though I never bother to roll it up as the recipe says to.
> 
> Q: Why can't I sleep?



A: Because you're talking to us?

Q: Why do I have a headache?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> A: I make a mean rissole.... and I am partial to making a great banana cake!
> 
> Q: What is your must see tv show?



hmm I have a few chuck, spicks and specks, ace of cakes and gossip gilr :blush: and lately have been watching angel on sci fi again


Rick you have a headache cause your online to much when you need more rest 

Q: how does this thread get soo tangled so quickly


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> Q: how does this thread get soo tangled so quickly



A: The thread fairies snuck in during the night and muddled it up 

Q: What should I do to inspire me to write? I'm going to try anyway but I have the feeling i'm going to give up sooner rather than later.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

rellis10 said:


> Q: What should I do to inspire me to write? I'm going to try anyway but I have the feeling i'm going to give up sooner rather than later.



A.) Get a muse???


Q.) What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> A.) Get a muse???
> 
> 
> Q.) What is your favorite season and why?



spring and autumn, cause the weather is mild and the world changes and transforms I love the magic of those two seasons 

Q: What will you do today that will make yourself happy?


----------



## frankman

spiritangel said:


> spring and autumn, cause the weather is mild and the world changes and transforms I love the magic of those two seasons
> 
> Q: What will you do today that will make yourself happy?



A: Make vegetable soup. I enjoy cooking and I'm pretty good at making soup, so I enjoy eating it as well.

Q: what's your favorite memory from when you were a teenager?


----------



## spiritangel

frankman said:


> A: Make vegetable soup. I enjoy cooking and I'm pretty good at making soup, so I enjoy eating it as well.
> 
> Q: what's your favorite memory from when you were a teenager?



I got to spend a week at the very first NIDA summer school with some amazing people and an aussie actor called John Howard at the end of our week we did a group preformance thing and I actually heard him choke with emotion at my shakesphere sonnet, and he complimented me I was the only one who got that

Q: What makes you laugh?


----------



## frankman

spiritangel said:


> I got to spend a week at the very first NIDA summer school with some amazing people and an aussie actor called John Howard at the end of our week we did a group preformance thing and I actually heard him choke with emotion at my shakesphere sonnet, and he complimented me I was the only one who got that
> 
> Q: What makes you laugh?



A: A whole lot. Very inappropriate stuff. I'm not a nervous laugher, but there have been plenty of times when I had to leave the room because my laughing disturbed the general mood. 
My all-time low moment was at an Easter mass (my uncle's a catholic pastor - I try to attend at least one mass a year, because he's always very supportive of what I do, so I try to return the favor). He was talking about how one of the church elders continuously met with hardship but remained faithful, sort of a Job thing. The sheer amount of trouble this woman had endured just cracked me up. I can't explain it, it was just really funny in a very sad way; there were car accidents, amputated limbs, cancer, dead spouses, exotic diseases, it was the best of album of the worst stuff that can happen to a person. Me and my father went outside howling with laughter, my mom was livid and my uncle told us later that the woman in question was attending the mass. I felt pretty bad about that.

Q: what makes you angry to the core?


----------



## spiritangel

frankman said:


> A: A whole lot. Very inappropriate stuff. I'm not a nervous laugher, but there have been plenty of times when I had to leave the room because my laughing disturbed the general mood.
> My all-time low moment was at an Easter mass (my uncle's a catholic pastor - I try to attend at least one mass a year, because he's always very supportive of what I do, so I try to return the favor). He was talking about how one of the church elders continuously met with hardship but remained faithful, sort of a Job thing. The sheer amount of trouble this woman had endured just cracked me up. I can't explain it, it was just really funny in a very sad way; there were car accidents, amputated limbs, cancer, dead spouses, exotic diseases, it was the best of album of the worst stuff that can happen to a person. Me and my father went outside howling with laughter, my mom was livid and my uncle told us later that the woman in question was attending the mass. I felt pretty bad about that.
> 
> Q: what makes you angry to the core?



Intolerance, rudeness, assumption that I am a sheep and just baa along with the crowd (never been good at that one), someone hurting my family or friends or making their life difficult for no reason, that in this day and age child slavery is still an issue, people wanting to harm children or mistreating the gift that a child is, the genecide in dafur that seems to so rarely make headlines or have anyone step in to help, much of the stuff I am sure that upsets most people.


(BTW Frankman I am a laugher too, erm goes with my happiness levels it often just bubbles out for no apparent reason and sometimes in inapropriate places so can totally relate to that one)

Q: What makes you happy?


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> Q: What makes you happy?



Being hugged or petted or told that I'm cute. ..why yes I am a kitty how did you know? :happy:

Q: What's the longest you've gone without human contact?


----------



## CastingPearls

If you leave out hugs and kisses from family and friends..........too long.

Q: What's your most annoying habit?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> If you leave out hugs and kisses from family and friends..........too long.
> 
> Q: What's your most annoying habit?



I am messy and suck at housework


Q: What is the one thing that your day would not be complete without?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> I am messy and suck at housework
> 
> 
> Q: What is the one thing that your day would not be complete without?



A: Talking to, or being with someone I care for.

Q: Can you forgive and forget?


----------



## toni

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Can you forgive and forget?



A. I can not. Sometimes I forgive but I never forget...ever.

Q. What is the most annoying part of your day?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) The first 1-3 hours after I wake up. 


Q) Are you a night owl, or an early bird?


----------



## frankman

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) The first 1-3 hours after I wake up.
> 
> 
> Q) Are you a night owl, or an early bird?



A) Definitely a night owl. The basic motor-skill part of my brain doesn't even try to function before 11:00 AM, up to the point where I grumpily bump into stuff, misjudge distances, the works.

Q) Best day of your life upto now?


----------



## Sasquatch!

A) Today! Today is always the best day.

Q) What kind of dressing?


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> A) Today! Today is always the best day.
> 
> Q) What kind of dressing?



hmm thats a tough one bottled italian, home made well I experiment I make a wicked honey mustard one and a great asian noodle salad dressing, or I really love plain good balsamic vinigar


Q: What type of salad?


----------



## mz_puss

A) I feel like my salad right now, which has in it, lettuce, grated carrot, vintage cheese, onion, spinach, tomato , lemon, balsamic vinegar and olive oil. mmmm :eat1:

Q) If you could be alone with anyone for 24hrs, from past or present, who would it be and what would u do ?


----------



## Famouslastwords

mz_puss said:


> A) I feel like my salad right now, which has in it, lettuce, grated carrot, vintage cheese, onion, spinach, tomato , lemon, balsamic vinegar and olive oil. mmmm :eat1:
> 
> Q) If you could be alone with anyone for 24hrs, from past or present, who would it be and what would u do ?



A: My ex-fiance. I would just hang out. Talk. Cook. Play. We're good friends now and I really enjoy his company but he lives in a different country and I have a feeling I would really enjoy his presence even if it was only for a day. 

Q: Do you think you'd get tired of living forever?


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> A: My ex-fiance. I would just hang out. Talk. Cook. Play. We're good friends now and I really enjoy his company but he lives in a different country and I have a feeling I would really enjoy his presence even if it was only for a day.
> 
> Q: Do you think you'd get tired of living forever?



Yes at some point we need to evolve and move to a higher plane or we would grow stagnant and bored here (well I would)

Q: Who is your favourite Cartoon Hero and why?


----------



## Dibaby35

spiritangel said:


> Yes at some point we need to evolve and move to a higher plane or we would grow stagnant and bored here (well I would)
> 
> Q: Who is your favourite Cartoon Hero and why?



Aquaman...well he was just sooo fricken hot LOL and I adore animals so double win. lol

Q: What is your all time favorite video game?


----------



## Famouslastwords

*Edited*

A: Final Fantasy 7 and 11

Q: Quick, your house is on fire, you have 60 seconds to grab 3 things and run out the door leaving the rest to burn to the ground or be washed away by the fire hose. What do you grab?


----------



## spiritangel

Famouslastwords said:


> *Edited*
> 
> A: Final Fantasy 7 and 11
> 
> Q: Quick, your house is on fire, you have 60 seconds to grab 3 things and run out the door leaving the rest to burn to the ground or be washed away by the fire hose. What do you grab?



my tote with all my scrapbooking albums in it, my memory box (full of pics) and probably the bags with my bears because my heart would break if they were burnt to death


Q: What have you done to step outside your comfort zones this year?


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> my tote with all my scrapbooking albums in it, my memory box (full of pics) and probably the bags with my bears because my heart would break if they were burnt to death
> 
> 
> Q: What have you done to step outside your comfort zones this year?



A: I joined Dimensions  Half the stuff I've done here since would have been outside my comfort zone before that.

Q: Which member of Dimensions would you most like to meet in real life...if you havent already done so?


----------



## Aust99

A: My girl Bobbie!!!


Q: Plans for the weekend?


----------



## CastingPearls

Going to a cider mill for pear cider and apple cider donuts and heaven and hell pickles..also there's a petting zoo there so I get to pet the bunnies, and also probably see that Scott Pilgrim movie.

Q: What are your three favorite smells?


----------



## Dromond

A: The air after a spring rain, my wife's vanilla scented perfume (an aphrodisiac!), and fresh baked bread.

Q: What weird food do you enjoy?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Lavender, Vanilla, and Sandlewood.


Q) Coffee, or Tea?


----------



## frankman

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Lavender, Vanilla, and Sandlewood.
> 
> 
> Q) Coffee, or Tea?



A) Coffee. I only drink tea when I absolutely have to (like when I have a show coming up and no voice left to do it), and I drink it with honey. Very masculine, I know...

Q) Rice or pasta?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Rice! 


Q) Chocolate, or Vanilla?


----------



## CastingPearls

Frankman---A: OMG--Everything you see I owe to pasta.

YPP--------A: Vanilla with a sleazy chocolate ribbon

Q: Is print ie; newspapers, books, letter writing, dead or dying in your opinion?


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Frankman---A: OMG--Everything you see I owe to pasta.
> 
> YPP--------A: Vanilla with a sleazy chocolate ribbon
> 
> Q: Is print ie; newspapers, books, letter writing, dead or dying in your opinion?



A) Nope. There's something timeless about a paperback, something formal about sending a real letter. The paper I don't know, because the speed of news determines some of its staying power; internet is so much faster, and the current iPad-like wave could make it somewhat obsolete, but actually flipping a page will probably always feel a little better.

Q) Red sauce or white/cheese sauce?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Frankman---A: OMG--Everything you see I owe to pasta.
> 
> YPP--------A: Vanilla with a sleazy chocolate ribbon
> 
> Q: Is print ie; newspapers, books, letter writing, dead or dying in your opinion?



A: I don't think it will ever die, anymore than oil-painting or shoe-making will die....but although it kills me to say this, I think it going to shrivel into a niche. Will probably take a couple of generations (ours may always mostly prefer actual print).


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> A) Nope. There's something timeless about a paperback, something formal about sending a real letter. The paper I don't know, because the speed of news determines some of its staying power; internet is so much faster, and the current iPad-like wave could make it somewhat obsolete, but actually flipping a page will probably always feel a little better.
> 
> Q) Red sauce or white/cheese sauce?


Actually, pink--vodka sauce. 

Q: Are you at all creative, and how so...what medium?


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Actually, pink--vodka sauce.
> 
> Q: Are you at all creative, and how so...what medium?



A) I sing in a band, I did the artwork for our album, I play the guitar at home, I write songs and short stories, I have written poetry in the past, I've acted in various plays and done some improv theater.

Q) I'm bouncing the previous question, because I'm interested.


----------



## CastingPearls

Creativity? I write poetry....essays on body image, humor....have been writing erotica since I was..well..a child..lol, in fact..I sold it to classmates to subsidize my babysitting money.....I'm mostly a written word person. I do sing though. And I am an inveterate ham and attention whore.

Q: Money is no object--what would you stock your liquor cabinet with--first five items----go!


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Creativity? I write poetry....essays on body image, humor....have been writing erotica since I was..well..a child..lol, in fact..I sold it to classmates to subsidize my babysitting money.....I'm mostly a written word person. I do sing though. And I am an inveterate ham and attention whore.
> 
> Q: Money is no object--what would you stock your liquor cabinet with--first five items----go!



A) - Port Ellen 18 year old
- Lagavulin 18 year old
- Balvenie 12 year Double wood
- Balvenie 16 year special reserve
- Bowmore 12 year old

All single malts, all Scottish.

Q) If you could eat just 1 thing for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Dmitra

Dromond said:


> Q: What weird food do you enjoy?



Normally I'd say feta cheese but the denizens of Dims are way too sophisticated to call that weird. Burnt (almost charcoal) cheddar cheese is next weirdest?



frankman said:


> Q) If you could eat just 1 thing for the rest of your life, what would it be?



It'd eventually drive me crazy but lasagna, heavy on the tomato sauce.

Q: Do you have a nickname that you like?


----------



## Adamantoise

Dmitra said:


> Q: Do you have a nickname that you like?



A: Not really-I've had a few nicknames,but I've despised them.

Q: Do you like your teeth?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I do, for the most part. 


Q) Do you usually notice the positives, or the negatives?


----------



## CastingPearls

I look for and notice the positives but am acutely aware of the negatives. I have a motto (one of many) which is 'do you look for the difficulty in opportunity or the opportunity in difficulty?'


Q: If you had a theme song, what would it be?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> I look for and notice the positives but am acutely aware of the negatives. I have a motto (one of many) which is 'do you look for the difficulty in opportunity or the opportunity in difficulty?'
> 
> 
> Q: If you had a theme song, what would it be?



A: "Sailing Ships" by Whitesnake. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5QKBmBAxQk

Q: A friend offers to treat you to dinner, and says the place is a surprise. You get there only to find it's a restaurant you hate. What do you do?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Make the best of it, it's my friend afterall! 


Q) Do you keep your car clean and tidy, or is it a mess?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: It's a mess like my house!

Q: You're speeding down the street late at night, and you come across a dark figure in the street, it's too late, you're going to hit it, do you slow down and maim the person for life or do you speed up and kill them?


----------



## arkanoid

Famouslastwords said:


> A: It's a mess like my house!
> 
> Q: You're speeding down the street late at night, and you come across a dark figure in the street, it's too late, you're going to hit it, do you slow down and maim the person for life or do you speed up and kill them?



What a question! Slow down and maim.

Butter or cream cheese?


----------



## frankman

arkanoid said:


> What a question! Slow down and maim.
> 
> Butter or cream cheese?



A) Butter, always butter. Cheese is the devil's sense of humor.

Q) Bogard or Bergman?


----------



## spiritangel

frankman said:


> A) Butter, always butter. Cheese is the devil's sense of humor.
> 
> Q) Bogard or Bergman?



you cant be serious? how can you choose between to such icons?

Q: Harry Potter or Twilight?


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> Q: Harry Potter or Twilight?



A: Harry Potter <3 Vampires DON'T SPARKLE. 

Q: Why is the Leek Spin clip so addictive? D:


----------



## Dmitra

Alicia Rose said:


> Q: Why is the Leek Spin clip so addictive? D:



a: The twirly power of the leek COMPELS you to watch, muahaha!

Q: Do you gotta dance?


----------



## Aust99

If the music compels me to... lol

I had to supervise the school disco last night and had an absolute blast dancing around. Am going out to see some live music tonight so yay!!


Q: Favourite pastry dish??:eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Aust99 said:


> If the music compels me to... lol
> 
> I had to supervise the school disco last night and had an absolute blast dancing around. Am going out to see some live music tonight so yay!!
> 
> 
> Q: Favourite pastry dish??:eat2:



A: Cream Cheese Turnovers

Q: Million Dollar Baby question: Is it better to die than to live as a quadraparalegic? Is your answer affected by her situation?


----------



## Dmitra

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Million Dollar Baby question: Is it better to die than to live as a quadraparalegic? Is your answer affected by her situation?



a: I think if one was ever a true fighter they wouldn't back down from the challenge of living a fight, as Christopher Reeve did after his accident. Then again, I believe everyone has the right to choose their time to die.

Q: Would you rather spend a day being totally silent with the one you like/love or talk intensively for 5 minutes and be apart for the rest of the day?


----------



## CastingPearls

Totally silent. However, we would be able to do other things than talk, right? 

Q: Do you still have a teddy bear, doll or similar from your childhood?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you still have a teddy bear, doll or similar from your childhood?



A: Not anymore


Q: Current want? (right this very moment)


----------



## Linda

MzDeeZyre said:


> A: Not anymore
> 
> 
> Q: Current want? (right this very moment)



A: WAWA coffee.

Q: What would you like to be snacking on right now?


----------



## Aust99

A: Vanilla slice


Q: Fav breakfast location


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> A: Vanilla slice
> 
> 
> Q: Fav breakfast location



A: Overlooking the ocean, or in bed.

Q: What is your ideal weekend away?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I'm experiencing it right now.

Q: How far would you have to drive to visit your family?


----------



## Aust99

a: 20 mins to see my parents, 15 t each ofmy siblings, in different directions though. 

q: What type of building do you live in?? (house, villa, unit, apartment, castle)


----------



## qwertyman173

A. Apartment, but I like the idea of a castle!


Q. What book are you reading right now?


----------



## Aust99

A: No book.... which is strange... I started to read The Great Gatsby but got sidetracked...


Q: Are you lusting after/ crushing on anyone at the moment?


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> A: No book.... which is strange... I started to read The Great Gatsby but got sidetracked...
> 
> 
> Q: Are you lusting after/ crushing on anyone at the moment?



A: Hell yes!!

Q: How good are you at keeping secrets?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) It depends on the secret. I mean, you can't tell me you are planning on killing an innocent person, and expect me to keep it to myself. 


Q) TV-Land, or Nick at Night, which sucks less?


----------



## Aust99

We don't get either down under... I do remember Nick at Night from my childhood though... it was pretty cool back then so I'll say TV-Land (but I don't know it)


Q: Who is LFW lusting after then??


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> We don't get either down under... I do remember Nick at Night from my childhood though... it was pretty cool back then so I'll say TV-Land (but I don't know it)
> 
> 
> Q: Who is LFW lusting after then??



Proner and possibly Christov cause like what woman on dimms isnt but then again it could be paquito

Q: If you have good news are you a busting to tell the world and share it person or a keep it to yourself for a little while before telling anyone?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Proner and possibly Christov cause like what woman on dimms isnt but then again it could be paquito
> 
> Q: If you have good news are you a busting to tell the world and share it person or a keep it to yourself for a little while before telling anyone?



LOL....nooo. If I told you, I'd have to kill you 

A: I keep it to myself for a wee while, and then probably share it with people I'm close to.

Q: Do you wait till summer to eat ice cream, or can you eat it any time of the year?


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> LOL....nooo. If I told you, I'd have to kill you
> 
> A: I keep it to myself for a wee while, and then probably share it with people I'm close to.
> 
> Q: Do you wait till summer to eat ice cream, or can you eat it any time of the year?



A: Deserts are not limited by season! Of course you can eat Ice Cream any time you like.

Q:What is your favorite flavor of Ice Cream?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A: Deserts are not limited by season! Of course you can eat Ice Cream any time you like.
> 
> Q:What is your favorite flavor of Ice Cream?



boysenberry ripple or passionfruit (and I am betting everyone expected me to say chocolate )


Q: What is your favourite thing to have on vanilla icecream?


----------



## Famouslastwords

A: Caramel and nuts

Q: Which is more important: the heat of the fire of the dependability of the flame?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Both are important. But if I Had to choose. The Dependability of the flame. 


Q) Sight or Hearing... Which could you live comfortably without?


----------



## Mishty

Your Plump Princess said:


> oh god..... um
> 
> er
> 
> eeeee
> 
> oh.
> 
> shit...
> 
> Sight.
> 
> 
> 
> *Q*: tiny little room full of to many people for hours or a giant scary castle and just you for days?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Giant Scary Castle and Just Me For Days. But due to the possibility there'd be spirits there I could attempt to document.


Q) Which would you rather live without for two years. A Cell Phone, Or all ability to access the Internet?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Giant Scary Castle and Just Me For Days. But due to the possibility there'd be spirits there I could attempt to document.
> 
> 
> Q) Which would you rather live without for two years. A Cell Phone, Or all ability to access the Internet?



mobile phone hands down cause I can still talk to those people on the net 


Q: Why does everyone assume that your last day on earth means you will die?


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> mobile phone hands down cause I can still talk to those people on the net
> 
> 
> Q: Why does everyone assume that your last day on earth means you will die?



A: Because that's what it has figuratively meant for a long time.

Q: Do you use kleenex or other brand of same equivalent, or just tp, or the wall? Basically, what do you wipe your snot and/or boogers on?


----------



## Aust99

A: Tissues.... or sleeve... or TP... depends on how desperate I am... lol


Q: Do you like love songs?


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> A: Tissues.... or sleeve... or TP... depends on how desperate I am... lol
> 
> 
> Q: Do you like love songs?



A: They are my favourite! I'm a sucker for a love song.

Q: What is your favourite, and least favourite music genre?


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> A: They are my favourite! I'm a sucker for a love song.
> 
> Q: What is your favourite, and least favourite music genre?



A: My favorite is Alternative, my least favorite is polka.

Q: Is there anything your pet knows that you're ashamed to admit to anyone in your family, if so what is it?


----------



## Dmitra

Famouslastwords said:


> Q: Is there anything your pet knows that you're ashamed to admit to anyone in your family, if so what is it?



a: Nothing too juicy, unfortunately. Both cats know I like to go around at home nekkid while (occasionally) singing loudly. (The younger one yowls along, too).

Q: If you found out a really good friend was in love with the same person as you, would you be open to sharing?


----------



## CastingPearls

No fucking way. I'm too possessive. 

Q: Candlelight or moonlight?


----------



## Linda

A Candlelight

Q Favorite Candybar?


----------



## Mishty

A) 5th Avenue :eat2:




Jacob or Edward? 

:kiss2: 


BA-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CastingPearls

Edward. I could never do anyone that smelled like wet dog.

Q: What's your favorite nut?


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Edward. I could never do anyone that smelled like wet dog.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite nut?




A: Pine Nut

Q: Regular lemonade or pink??


----------



## CastingPearls

Drinking pink as we speak (type)

Q: What is your favorite three films?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Ghostbusters, Werewolf in the Girls Dormitory, and Blacula.


Q) If you could be any age again for a day, which would you be and why?


----------



## Mishty

CastingPearls said:


> Drinking pink as we speak (type)
> 
> Q: What is your favorite three films?



A) 200 Cigarettes. Love Song for Bobby Long. Drop Dead Fred.

Q) Top 5 songs from the 80's


----------



## frankman

A) In no particular order:

X - los angeles
Duran Duran - Hungry like the wolf
Circle Jerks - Wild in the Streets
Rush - Tom Sawyer
Dire Straits - Money for Nothing

Q) Do you have a tick, obsessive compulive behavior, or a peeve of any kind?


----------



## spiritangel

frankman said:


> A) In no particular order:
> 
> X - los angeles
> Duran Duran - Hungry like the wolf
> Circle Jerks - Wild in the Streets
> Rush - Tom Sawyer
> Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
> 
> Q) Do you have a tick, obsessive compulive behavior, or a peeve of any kind?



Yes

Q: What is one thing gauranteed to make you smile?


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> Yes
> 
> Q: What is one thing gauranteed to make you smile?



A: My boyfriend.

Q: Do you think the world will end in 2012?


----------



## giggles

Famouslastwords said:


> A: My boyfriend.
> 
> Q: Do you think the world will end in 2012?



I don't think the world will end in 2012. 

If given the chance, what super power would you choose?


----------



## spiritangel

giggles said:


> I don't think the world will end in 2012.
> 
> If given the chance, what super power would you choose?



I always think flight or teleportation cause then I could go visit whoever I wanted whenever I wanted and could meet all the friends I have had for like years and never met in person

Q: You can create your own supervillan. What is their name/gender? Powers? and why are they a villan?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: You can create your own supervillan. What is their name/gender? Powers? and why are they a villan?



A: Stasis can fog people's minds so that they lose the ability to really make choices, they just do what they are told or keep doing what they were already doing, never changing, never growing, never doing anything different. He or she does it because they want complete control, and the only way to do that is to keep people from doing anything new. 

Q: Have you ever left a bar or restaurant because you didn't like their selection of alchohol?


----------



## CastingPearls

I will not drink in a bar or restaurant that doesn't serve Bombay Sapphire. I am a gin snob. I will however eat there, so drinks only-leave. Food-stay.

Q: Do the seasons affect your mood?


----------



## giggles

Yes, the seasons really affect my moods. I seem to get depressed during the winter. I need lots of sunshine.

Question-- If you had the choice of no tv or no pc, which would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

I would take a pc over a TV any day. Besides, you can watch TV ON the pc.

Q: What color are the sheets on your bed right now?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What color are the sheets on your bed right now?



A: Black

Q: What do you wear to bed??


----------



## Linda

MzDeeZyre said:


> A: Black
> 
> Q: What do you wear to bed??




A: A smile? 

Q: What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> A: Black
> 
> Q: What do you wear to bed??



Nothing but skin.



Linda said:


> Q: What's for dinner tonight?




I'm thinking Chinese take-out


Q: What cuisines would you like to try if money were no object?


----------



## giggles

Linda said:


> A: A smile?
> 
> Q: What's for dinner tonight?



Linda, that is hilarious! Well as the song goes, "You're never fully dressed without a smile..." lol I am having steak tonight. 

Question--Do you dream in color?


----------



## Dromond

A: I dream in High Def, interactive, virtual reality.

Q: What food do you utterly hate?


----------



## CastingPearls

Any seafood with a very strong fishy or iodine flavor.

Q: If money were no object, what cuisines would you like to try?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

A: Food I utterly HATE - Hominy

A: Quisine I'd try if money were no object - Totally Unsure!

Q: Do you have a friend/friends you could or would trust with your very life?


----------



## CastingPearls

To tell the truth, I am blessed to say that I have several friends I can trust with my life. However, there is only one person who I have trusted with all of my secrets. 

Q: You've been given an opportunity to go on an all expenses paid gourmet eating tour in one country--which would you choose?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: You've been given an opportunity to go on an all expenses paid gourmet eating tour in one country--which would you choose?



a: I feel like I'm cheating but I'll say the US because there is so much diversity of food across all 50 states. 

Q: Have you ever tossed a message in a bottle into the ocean?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Dmitra said:


> a: I feel like I'm cheating but I'll say the US because there is so much diversity of food across all 50 states.
> 
> Q: Have you ever tossed a message in a bottle into the ocean?



Yes & the dog gone thing floated right back to me! LOL!

Q: Do you believe in life after physical death?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I Believe in Reincarnation, so Yes? 


Q) Do you have more friends of the opposite gender, or of the same gender?


----------



## Amaranthine

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I Believe in Reincarnation, so Yes?
> 
> 
> Q) Do you have more friends of the opposite gender, or of the same gender?



A: Definitely of the opposite gender. I just click better with them.


Q: Would you prefer to experience all four seasons, or live in a constantly mild climate?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I'd miss fall, but I could totally live in a constantly mild climate! 


Q) Spoon, Fork, or Spork---Which do you feel you best associate with? (Or uh, just choose the one you use most. LOL )


----------



## Amaranthine

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I'd miss fall, but I could totally live in a constantly mild climate!
> 
> 
> Q) Spoon, Fork, or Spork---Which do you feel you best associate with? (Or uh, just choose the one you use most. LOL )



A: I could TOTALLY not resist this. This is the homemade spork that my dad made me, out of a humbly average spoon. Of course I have to keep an eye on it though...sporks are not to be trusted 

Q: Can you use chopsticks? If you can, do you prefer using them when eating?


----------



## spiritangel

yes but I am a little out of practice and only when eating japanese or asian foods


Q: What game be it computer, board or card is the one you like to play the most?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) ...Super Smash Brothers for N64 :blush:



Q) Have you met any fellow-dimmers?


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) ...Super Smash Brothers for N64 :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Q) Have you met any fellow-dimmers?



A: I have met Crystal, AnnMarie, SummerG, a few others whose names I have forgotten...

Q: Got Halo Reach?


----------



## frankman

Alicia Rose said:


> A: I have met Crystal, AnnMarie, SummerG, a few others whose names I have forgotten...
> 
> Q: Got Halo Reach?



A) Not yet!!! I absolutely suck at Halo, I constantly make myself seasick by randomly moving in even more random directions, but I really love the storyline, so I plow on.

Q) What is your favorite computer game, console, pc, cabinet or otherwise?


----------



## spiritangel

frankman said:


> A) Not yet!!! I absolutely suck at Halo, I constantly make myself seasick by randomly moving in even more random directions, but I really love the storyline, so I plow on.
> 
> Q) What is your favorite computer game, console, pc, cabinet or otherwise?



Have to admitt I am a huge fan of the lego star wars and other such lego games and totally love the buzz jr PS2 games:blush:

Q: What game are you dying to play but havent gotten it yet?


----------



## Allie Cat

spiritangel said:


> Have to admitt I am a huge fan of the lego star wars and other such lego games and totally love the buzz jr PS2 games:blush:
> 
> Q: What game are you dying to play but havent gotten it yet?



A: Halo Reach... I'm picking it up before work today. I'm actually driving in to get my paycheck, turning around and driving to the mall on the other side of where I live, picking it up and then driving back to work all so I can play it tonight when I get home. xD

Q: What's your favorite kind of pet?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Alicia Rose said:


> Q: What's your favorite kind of pet?



English Bulldog

Q: What is something that you are looking forward to?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> English Bulldog
> 
> Q: What is something that you are looking forward to?



toss up between the meditation retreat and 10 days technology and talk free or the bear show wich are within a week or two of each other


Q: what is the most fun you can have with your clothes on?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> toss up between the meditation retreat and 10 days technology and talk free or the bear show wich are within a week or two of each other
> 
> 
> Q: what is the most fun you can have with your clothes on?



A: Playing strip poker....at least you start with them on 

Q: Do you enjoy going shopping, or are you more of an on-line buyer?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: Playing strip poker....at least you start with them on
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy going shopping, or are you more of an on-line buyer?



I love shopping when I have money to spend I can spot a bargain at 50paces lol I love bargain shopping on or offline there is something awesome about getting something crazy cheap that you need or will use or for a pressie is soo much fun


Q: What is the best bargain you have ever gotten?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the best bargain you have ever gotten?



A: I don't have much luck at finding real bargains in general (sometimes I find good prices, but they don't always turn out to be true bargains), but I've had a few good ones. Got a front loading washer for about two-thirds of the lowest price I'd seen anywhere else (floor model and stacked a couple of incentives together). We've appreciated that thing every few days since 

Q: What was your biggest bargain-bust, something that seemed like a deal but turned out not to be at all?


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> A: I don't have much luck at finding real bargains in general (sometimes I find good prices, but they don't always turn out to be true bargains), but I've had a few good ones. Got a front loading washer for about two-thirds of the lowest price I'd seen anywhere else (floor model and stacked a couple of incentives together). We've appreciated that thing every few days since
> 
> Q: What was your biggest bargain-bust, something that seemed like a deal but turned out not to be at all?



A: A laptop i bought off ebay when i was a stupid naive teen...needless to say, it was a piece of crap and i couldnt return it.

Q: What instrument do you most want to learn to play? (if you havent done already that is)


----------



## CastingPearls

I would love to learn to play the piano. Yeah...that's on my list.

Q: Describe your ideal sandwich.


----------



## frankman

A) Basically it's a couple of slices of every petting zoo animal you can think of between two pieces of freshly baked bread, with a grilled zuchini and eggplant finish, smothered in something resembling barbeque sauce.

And one of those sprigs of parsley on top. Because I like my food all fancy.

Q) More sandwiches. Describe them.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled smoked chicken, crispy applewood smoked bacon and fresh buffalo mozzarella (melted) with aioli mayonnaise and sliced beefsteak tomatoes and baby spinach on hot garlic and parmesean panini.


Q: You do know the zoo reference turned me on, right?


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Grilled smoked chicken, crispy applewood smoked bacon and fresh buffalo mozzarella (melted) with aioli mayonnaise and sliced beefsteak tomatoes and baby spinach on hot garlic and parmesean panini.
> 
> 
> Q: You do know the zoo reference turned me on, right?



A) Wouldn't have used it otherwise. 

I really love the fact that you too are not confined to eating just one animal when creating the perfect sandwich, by the way.

Q) What would your superpower be, if you were a superhero or -villain?


----------



## luscious_lulu

A. Telekinisis

Q. What is your favourite day of the year?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

luscious_lulu said:


> Q. What is your favourite day of the year?



Christmas

Q: What is one item that you splurge on?


----------



## luscious_lulu

A. Shoes


Q. What is your favourite colour


----------



## CastingPearls

Pink

Q: Who is your favorite comedian?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Who is your favorite comedian?



a: Amongst all the funny people I adore Craig Ferguson leapt to mind first. :wubu:

Q: What is one thing that makes you laugh no matter how hard you try not to?


----------



## Dromond

Dmitra said:


> Q: What is one thing that makes you laugh no matter how hard you try not to?



A: Somebody farting. I can't resist laughing at a fart. :doh:

Q: If you could be set financially for life, never worry about money again no matter what, but you'd have to remain single (not even a girl/boyfriend) for the rest of your life, would you take the money?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Dromond said:


> Q: If you could be set financially for life, never worry about money again no matter what, but you'd have to remain single (not even a girl/boyfriend) for the rest of your life, would you take the money?


NO!

Q: If you could change one thing about you.... what would it be?


----------



## Allie Cat

MzDeeZyre said:


> NO!
> 
> Q: If you could change one thing about you.... what would it be?



A: I think we all know the answer to this one... 

Q: If you play video games, do you spend a lot of time time looking at the backgrounds and props?


----------



## spiritangel

Alicia Rose said:


> A: I think we all know the answer to this one...
> 
> Q: If you play video games, do you spend a lot of time time looking at the backgrounds and props?



totally depends on the game, eg the Drawn series (well 2 games so far) is visually stunning and I am often gobsmacked at the detail whereas other games I may just be interested in playing hmmm although I love everytime I play something discovering something I haddnt noticed before


Q: What type of games do you enjoy the most?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> Q: What type of games do you enjoy the most?



A: Non-computer - role playing games. Computer - 4X games (eXplore, eXpand, eXploit, eXterminate).

Q: If you could do something in your life over, would you and if so what would it be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Yes. I would've paid attention and tried my very hardest in public highschool, so I wouldn't have had to be homeschooled. 


Q) If you could be anyone for a day, who would you be and why?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Yes. I would've paid attention and tried my very hardest in public highschool, so I wouldn't have had to be homeschooled.
> 
> 
> Q) If you could be anyone for a day, who would you be and why?



id love to be a man for a day just to see what it was like, someone great looking so I could experience as much as possible

Q: What is the one thing that is always in your pantry?


----------



## HappyFA75

spiritangel said:


> id love to be a man for a day just to see what it was like, someone great looking so I could experience as much as possible
> 
> Q: What is the one thing that is always in your pantry?



_Because only great-looking men experience many things............_

A: Id have to say.... Grape Nuts.

Q: Favorite day of the week?


----------



## Famouslastwords

HappyFA75 said:


> _Because only great-looking men experience many things............_
> 
> A: Id have to say.... Grape Nuts.
> 
> Q: Favorite day of the week?



_Ugly or average looking men don't for instance...get hit on every day._

A: Monday, it's one of my bf's days off and it's free popcorn day at the movie theater, so we usually go see a movie together.

Q: Most played song on your mp3 player and number of times it's been played?


----------



## HappyFA75

Famouslastwords said:


> _Ugly or average looking men don't for instance...get hit on every day._
> 
> A: Monday, it's one of my bf's days off and it's free popcorn day at the movie theater, so we usually go see a movie together.
> 
> Q: Most played song on your mp3 player and number of times it's been played?



A: John Parr - St Elmos Fire. About 3 times a day. Its like the Rocky anthem for me! 

Q: (What is your) Favorite hairstyle?


----------



## Aust99

Mullet!!


q: Is formspring working for any of you? It will not load on my comp...


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> q: Is formspring working for any of you? It will not load on my comp...



A: Working for me, if by working you mean "sucking up my time"  Also burning up questions I could have used here.

Q: Would you rather know that some anonymous person has a crush on you, or know specifically who?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tad said:


> A: Working for me, if by working you mean "sucking up my time"  Also burning up questions I could have used here.
> 
> Q: Would you rather know that some anonymous person has a crush on you, or know specifically who?



A: That depends are they ugly, an asshole, or otherwise undesirable? If so, anonymous, if not, I'd rather know who.

Q: The plane you're on is going to crash, you have superpowers, how do you save yourself and your human companion without getting discovered?


----------



## frankman

Famouslastwords said:


> A: That depends are they ugly, an asshole, or otherwise undesirable? If so, anonymous, if not, I'd rather know who.
> 
> Q: The plane you're on is going to crash, you have superpowers, how do you save yourself and your human companion without getting discovered?



A) I'd stop time altogether, open the emergency exit, grab my human companion, erase the collective memory of me being on board that plane, step outside and fly off to the Bahamas, where I hypnotize a hotel clerk to change a random name of a paid room from the check-in date in the visitor log to mine. I'd then have a three week holiday in which I cure cancer, Aids and world hunger, right after my long-distance telekinetic powers made sure the plane made a succesful crash landing, leaving only a few people with minor injuries, to keep up appearances. I'd then psych-beam a lethal aneurism into Glenn Beck's head, order a cocktail with a little umbrella in it and call it a day well spent.

B) What song on the radio gets on your nerves?


----------



## spiritangel

frankman said:


> A) I'd stop time altogether, open the emergency exit, grab my human companion, erase the collective memory of me being on board that plane, step outside and fly off to the Bahamas, where I hypnotize a hotel clerk to change a random name of a paid room from the check-in date in the visitor log to mine. I'd then have a three week holiday in which I cure cancer, Aids and world hunger, right after my long-distance telekinetic powers made sure the plane made a succesful crash landing, leaving only a few people with minor injuries, to keep up appearances. I'd then psych-beam a lethal aneurism into Glenn Beck's head, order a cocktail with a little umbrella in it and call it a day well spent.
> 
> B) What song on the radio gets on your nerves?



hmm its hard justin bieber sorry dont get it, he is just an aaron carter copy that has better marketing, and sorry but I am not a lady gaga fan cant handle her stuff at all


c) What do you do when you cant sleep?


----------



## HappyFA75

spiritangel said:


> hmm its hard justin bieber sorry dont get it, he is just an aaron carter copy that has better marketing, and sorry but I am not a lady gaga fan cant handle her stuff at all
> 
> 
> c) What do you do when you cant sleep?



I too have panic attacks and spaz out and grab at the radio and have a fit and MUST change the station form that God-awful noise that is Lady GaGa including "Bad Romance" which, here in the States, is the only song they can play. Just like Alicia Keys, Beyonce, and Rihanna in 2008.... 

A: Go on Dims, walk around, defragment my computer, think about what is next in life. Also talk to the animals.

Q: Open-ended question, along the lines of music: A family member has a Harp that cost roughly $7000 when purchased new, roughly 14 years ago. In that time, it has been knocked over, scratched, mishandled by movers, and has some noticeable signs of wear, on the wood piece to the left and right of the strings. You are a musician, and play this harp at Church events, and you also have a Piano. How would you feel, overall, about this harp? (Good? Proud? Get a new harp? No feeling? 3/4 scale, all wood, somewhat dinged up and scratched, yet not broken. Brand "Salvi." Its presently in front of me, and idk how to play it. Only the Piano.)


----------



## frankman

HappyFA75 said:


> I too have panic attacks and spaz out and grab at the radio and have a fit and MUST change the station form that God-awful noise that is Lady GaGa including "Bad Romance" which, here in the States, is the only song they can play. Just like Alicia Keys, Beyonce, and Rihanna in 2008....
> 
> A: Go on Dims, walk around, defragment my computer, think about what is next in life. Also talk to the animals.
> 
> Q: Open-ended question, along the lines of music: A family member has a Harp that cost roughly $7000 when purchased new, roughly 14 years ago. In that time, it has been knocked over, scratched, mishandled by movers, and has some noticeable signs of wear, on the wood piece to the left and right of the strings. You are a musician, and play this harp at Church events, and you also have a Piano. How would you feel, overall, about this harp? (Good? Proud? Get a new harp? No feeling? 3/4 scale, all wood, somewhat dinged up and scratched, yet not broken. Brand "Salvi." Its presently in front of me, and idk how to play it. Only the Piano.)



A) I don't feel anything about harps. I do know they're really expensive, and worth more if you restore them, so that might be a good idea no matter what.

Q) Do you think astrology actually has an effect on your life, or do you think it's entertainment nonsense?


----------



## HappyFA75

frankman said:


> A) I don't feel anything about harps. I do know they're really expensive, and worth more if you restore them, so that might be a good idea no matter what.
> 
> Q) Do you think astrology actually has an effect on your life, or do you think it's entertainment nonsense?



A) Entertainment nonsense.

Q: Rain or snow, which do you prefer for inclement weather?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Snow, especially if I'm in the middle of nowhere.

Q: If you could start your own business what would it be?


----------



## mz_puss

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Snow, especially if I'm in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Q: If you could start your own business what would it be?



A) id start a program for young people with confidence / social issues and teach them all to love themselves and be fabulous ! 

Q) If you had me alone for an hour what would we do ?


----------



## CastingPearls

Make you clean my house. Just kidding. Go shopping. 

Q: What was your favorite childhood toy?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Damn CP beat me to it


----------



## Allie Cat

Damn CP beat me to it too! xD


----------



## mz_puss

Alicia Rose said:


> Damn CP beat me to it too! xD



LOL what would u have replied my dear ? im still curious


----------



## Allie Cat

mz_puss said:


> LOL what would u have replied my dear ? im still curious



I think you know... :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Make you clean my house. Just kidding. Go shopping.
> 
> Q: What was your favorite childhood toy?



A dog named fred and a koala named koala


Q: What is one food that you have loved since childhood and still eat to this day?


----------



## frankman

A) Chilli. You can wake me up for chilli, always has been like that.

Q) Food that others like, but you really really don't?


----------



## spiritangel

frankman said:


> A) Chilli. You can wake me up for chilli, always has been like that.
> 
> Q) Food that others like, but you really really don't?



Being and Aussie for me that is Vegimite

Q:Food you have always wanted to try but have not tried as yet?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) LOL There's too many to name! My biggest one is probably Eggplant. 


Q) If you had to choose between going to a Rennasiance [sp?] Fair, a Sci-Fi Convention, or a Museum~ Which would you Choose?


----------



## CastingPearls

All three are on my MUST DO list. I can't decide. The only one I've never actually been to is the sci con so, that would prolly be #1.

Q: The phone is ringing. You're busy. Are you able to let voice-mail pick it up or are you always compelled to answer it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I _Have_ to answer it. 

Q) Can you Multi-task? If so, is it a constant thing you do or only when you need to?


----------



## Dromond

My brain is always going in at lest three directions at once, so you'd think I'd be able to multitask. But I'm not.

A: If you could punch someone in the mouth and get away with it, who would you punch?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> My brain is always going in at lest three directions at once, so you'd think I'd be able to multitask. But I'm not.
> 
> A: If you could punch someone in the mouth and get away with it, who would you punch?



the sad part is the vow of non violence, but there are two people I can think of and lets be honest there is no way any of you dont know who one of them is so there is no need to say it here and now 


Q: What is your favourite flower and why?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Sunflower, and Pink Rose~ Because they are common and make wonderful photographs!

Q) What is your favorite Facebook Page?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Can this pickle get more fans than nickleback? I hate nickleback, they are horrid.

Q: Are you one of those people that think you're unique or have you accepted that you actually can be put in a box?


----------



## Amaranthine

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Can this pickle get more fans than nickleback? I hate nickleback, they are horrid.
> 
> Q: Are you one of those people that think you're unique or have you accepted that you actually can be put in a box?



A: I accept that I can be put in the box of people that think they're unique.

Q: Stupidest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Mishty

Q: Are you one of those people that think you're unique or have you accepted that you actually can be put in a box? 
Theres not box big enough to contain me or my individuality or uniqueness 


Q: Do you ever doubt yourself as being a good person?


----------



## Dromond

A: I know my intentions are good and my heart is in the right place, but I fear I don't always act as good as my heart and my intentions are.

Q: Are you happy, satisfied, indifferent, sad, or depressed?


----------



## Aust99

A: I think I'm indifferent at the moment, happy and satisfied by some parts of my life but a lil' depressed about some other aspects. 

Q: Best day of the week?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Friday. My Ghost Show is on, I don't have to get up early the next morning, most people are up later so I'm not so lonely-ish at night. Just an amazing day.



Q) What's your favorite month, and why?


----------



## Aust99

December because It's Christmas, New years eve, and the end of the school year which means the start of summer and the summer break!!


Q - Fave winter activity?


----------



## qwertyman173

A. Snowball fights!

Q. Favourite summer activity?


----------



## Aust99

Picnic's at the beach. 

Q - will you do the dims youtube videos?? Please??


----------



## spiritangel

qwertyman173 said:


> A. Snowball fights!
> 
> Q. Favourite summer activity?



joyriding on the manly ferry


Q: What is your favourite summer food?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) [Zomg!] BARBECUED STEAK! 


Q) What is your favorite thing to do in fall?


----------



## qwertyman173

A Walk in the park and see all the colours.

Q Favourite thing to do in the spring? (complete all the seasons!)


----------



## Aust99

Plant a herb garden... I love all the new plants and baby animals about.

Q: Fav childhood memory?


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> Plant a herb garden... I love all the new plants and baby animals about.
> 
> Q: Fav childhood memory?



A: My grandmother taking my stepfather's spare artificial limb and dressing it to look like Santa Claus's leg complete with boot. She then crawled up into the roof and wedged it into the hole that was supposed to be for the gas heater pipe. The leg was up there and hanging out of the hole for about a month, because it got stuck and no one could get the damn thing down lol. 

Q: What is your favourite thing about Christmas? (yes I know it's early, but it is kind of close)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Watching movies they run, that I still remember from my childhood.


Q) What is your guilty-pleasure food?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Watching movies they run, that I still remember from my childhood.
> 
> 
> Q) What is your guilty-pleasure food?



A) Mashed potatoes

Q) Would you clean my house for five bucks?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Famouslastwords said:


> Q) Would you clean my house for five bucks?



A) Could I clean it naked? And would you be naked..... if so mebbe! :blush:


Q) Vikings or Dolphins?


----------



## Linda

MzDeeZyre said:


> A) Could I clean it naked? And would you be naked..... if so mebbe! :blush:
> 
> 
> Q) Vikings or Dolphins?





A.. Vikings of course!!!!

B.. Carved pumpkins or just put pumpkins out at Halloween??


----------



## Dromond

Linda said:


> A.. Vikings of course!!!!
> 
> B.. Carved pumpkins or just put pumpkins out at Halloween??



A: Carved! It's time for your lobotomy, Jack! *stab*

Q: Do you still trick or treat?


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> A: Carved! It's time for your lobotomy, Jack! *stab*
> 
> Q: Do you still trick or treat?



A. Well no not in the traditional sense. But I go with y son, and a huge group of people. Kids get candy and the adults get beer. It all works out. LOL

Q. What is your greatest passion or cause in life? Something you stand for and fight for.


----------



## spiritangel

Linda said:


> A. Well no not in the traditional sense. But I go with y son, and a huge group of people. Kids get candy and the adults get beer. It all works out. LOL
> 
> Q. What is your greatest passion or cause in life? Something you stand for and fight for.



I have many things I am passionate about I think in recent times size acceptance is becomming a big one, but for me Non Violence to the point where I have actually taken a vow of non violence
http://itakethevow.com/vow wich explains it better than I can

I think that moving towards a world without violence in so many forms is something that is the most important thing we can do for ourselves and our planet


Q: What are you passionate about in your everyday life?


----------



## Amaranthine

spiritangel said:


> I have many things I am passionate about I think in recent times size acceptance is becomming a big one, but for me Non Violence to the point where I have actually taken a vow of non violence
> http://itakethevow.com/vow wich explains it better than I can
> 
> I think that moving towards a world without violence in so many forms is something that is the most important thing we can do for ourselves and our planet
> 
> 
> Q: What are you passionate about in your everyday life?



A: Everyday, I'm passionate about living life to the standards of my own beliefs, discovering more of the life I'm supposed to live, and finding out more of who I am. I love making the day a little better for anyone I can, taking little steps to make myself and everything around me a little bit better :happy:

Q: If there was one individual problem in the world that you could solve just by saying it, what would you choose to fix? (It has to be an individual occurrence, not something all encompassing like asking for world peace.)


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> A: Everyday, I'm passionate about living life to the standards of my own beliefs, discovering more of the life I'm supposed to live, and finding out more of who I am. I love making the day a little better for anyone I can, taking little steps to make myself and everything around me a little bit better :happy:
> 
> Q: If there was one individual problem in the world that you could solve just by saying it, what would you choose to fix? (It has to be an individual occurrence, not something all encompassing like asking for world peace.)



A charming lier would only ever be able to tell the truth and therefore not be able to hurt as many people as they have as that would help a lot of people 


Q: What are some personality traits you look for in that special someone?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> A charming lier would only ever be able to tell the truth and therefore not be able to hurt as many people as they have as that would help a lot of people
> 
> 
> Q: What are some personality traits you look for in that special someone?



A: He would have a similar sense of humour, be affectionate, a good listener, an animal lover, empathetic, and a wonderful kisser (not a personality trait, but it would sure make me happy :happy

Q: Could or would you change something about yourself that is part of your makeup, to make your partner happy?


----------



## Dromond

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Could or would you change something about yourself that is part of your makeup, to make your partner happy?



A: I wouldn't need to change anything to make my partner happy, she's very happy with me as I am. I, however, would improve my mental state to make things easier. I'm hard to live with when I'm deep in a cycle of depression.

Q: You've won the lottery! Multiple millions of dollars/euros/loonies, whatever applies. It would change your life, but would it change you?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: I wouldn't need to change anything to make my partner happy, she's very happy with me as I am. I, however, would improve my mental state to make things easier. I'm hard to live with when I'm deep in a cycle of depression.
> 
> Q: You've won the lottery! Multiple millions of dollars/euros/loonies, whatever applies. It would change your life, but would it change you?




it would give me freedom yes, it would change my lifestyle yes but my heart and soul and the inner core of who I am has been tempered in the flames and fires of life and never wavered money would not change that


Q: What is one gift you would like to give someone else? who and why?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> it would give me freedom yes, it would change my lifestyle yes but my heart and soul and the inner core of who I am has been tempered in the flames and fires of life and never wavered money would not change that
> 
> 
> Q: What is one gift you would like to give someone else? who and why?



A: My heart. Who he is shall remain my secret. Why.....because it would be lovely to share that with someone.

Q: Do you believe in soul mates?


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh God, YES I DO!!!!


Q: When you're sick do you like to be babied or left alone?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Oh God, YES I DO!!!!
> 
> 
> Q: When you're sick do you like to be babied or left alone?



a combination however I am always alone when sick so I have to just deal with it 


Q: Do you have something you eat or drink when your sick, that you have to have and that goes back to childhood?


----------



## CastingPearls

Flat room temp ginger ale, toast and rice pudding. And if it's cold out, Cream of Wheat with lots of butter, light cream and sugar.

Q: Do you have a favorite mug, teacup or plate or do you just use whatever you grab first?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Flat room temp ginger ale, toast and rice pudding. And if it's cold out, Cream of Wheat with lots of butter, light cream and sugar.
> 
> Q: Do you have a favorite mug, teacup or plate or do you just use whatever you grab first?



my exes mother got me a gorgeous bone china wedgewood cup and saucer with a beautiful butterfly pattern in it but I am clumsy and to scared to use it 

I do however have a christmas disney store one (oh how I miss you being in australia) with eyore in a santa hat on the top of the handle and chrissy trees around it its like huge so that is usually the one I have my tea in


Q: How old where you when you first started to drink tea or coffee?


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> Q: How old where you when you first started to drink tea or coffee?



A: I think about 11 or 12. Mum and Dad would have us make the cups of tea or coffee after dinner and I started to make myself one too. Tea maybe even earlier.. 


Q: Do you know any jokes?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> A: I think about 11 or 12. Mum and Dad would have us make the cups of tea or coffee after dinner and I started to make myself one too. Tea maybe even earlier..
> 
> 
> Q: Do you know any jokes?



yes but they are all ones I learnt in primary school that of course I never understood till I got older

Q:What makes you laugh?


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> yes but they are all ones I learnt in primary school that of course I never understood till I got older
> 
> Q:What makes you laugh?



Random acts of weirdness, sexual innuendo and sarcastic humour 

Q: What is the most boring sport in the world?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> Random acts of weirdness, sexual innuendo and sarcastic humour
> 
> Q: What is the most boring sport in the world?



most of them (umm yeah not that into watching sports sorry)

Q: what is your favourite tv snack?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q: what is your favourite tv snack?



a: It's a really painful choice between cold apple slices with peanut butter and fresh, buttered popcorn (not microwave).

Q: If someone asks you the time do you tell them how to make the watch?


----------



## blubberismanly

A. No

Q. What was your first sexual experience, whatever the form?


----------



## Tad

blubberismanly said:


> A. No
> 
> Q. What was your first sexual experience, whatever the form?



A: It was with my now wife, although we were just dating at the time (yes, I'm that boring, only been with one person).

Q: Are you good at staying focused, or do your thoughts skip all over the place?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I'm pretty scatter-brained. 

Q: If you could fluently learn another language which one would it be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Latin, or if that doesn't count. Japanese. 


Q) If someone randomly re-painted the outside of your home, what color would you be mortified to find they used?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Either hot pink or neon green. Pretty much any bright flashy colors.

Q: What do you think of door salesmen/women?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Their perkiness makes me want to vomit.


Q) If you had to design a house based on a holiday, which holiday would you choose?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) If you had to design a house based on a holiday, which holiday would you choose?



A) Halloween

Q) Do you believe in magic?


----------



## spiritangel

MzDeeZyre said:


> A) Halloween
> 
> Q) Do you believe in magic?



of course isnt life enough proof magic in some form does exist?

Q: Do you believe their is a difference between twin flames and soul mates?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> of course isnt life enough proof magic in some form does exist?
> 
> Q: Do you believe their is a difference between twin flames and soul mates?


I don't know. I thought they were the same thing.

Q: Do YOU think there's a difference btw twin flames and soulmates?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know. I thought they were the same thing.
> 
> Q: Do YOU think there's a difference btw twin flames and soulmates?



A: I have only ever heard of soulmates, and I would be very happy to find I have one!

Q: When was the last time you cried, and the last time you laughed?


----------



## Mishty

Q: When was the last time you cried, and the last time you laughed?

A) about an hour ago I got so pissed I cried a little, then I realized why I was crying....stopped..... rolled a fatty and now I'm laughin' like hell watching the Three Stooges with my Daddy. 
*
Q) Do you ever think about becoming a nun or monk, or maybe just a real life hermit? *


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> Q: When was the last time you cried, and the last time you laughed?
> 
> A) about an hour ago I got so pissed I cried a little, then I realized why I was crying....stopped..... rolled a fatty and now I'm laughin' like hell watching the Three Stooges with my Daddy.
> *
> Q) Do you ever think about becoming a nun or monk, or maybe just a real life hermit? *



I think my life is already hermitty enough at pressent, however as a very delusional pre teen yes I contemplated being a nun like debbie reynolds in the singing nun movie or going away to bible colledge

Q: What is the worst thing to happen in your life recently?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the worst thing to happen in your life recently?



a: Having a week's lag in one my medications prescriptions due to my doc being unexpectedly unreachable for the past month. Withdrawal symptoms kick in real quick with this particular drug and they're not so pleasant. Otherwise, a relatively non-traumatic life experience recently.

Q: If you could come back as a zombie who's the first person you'd want to devour?


----------



## Tad

Dmitra said:


> Q: If you could come back as a zombie who's the first person you'd want to devour?



A: Stephen Hawkings. Since Zombies like brains and all, I figure he'd be mighty tasty to a zombie, and he wouldn't be too good at escaping, so all and all sounds like a good first meal 

Q: Is there a restaurant that you go to enough that the staff all know you?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tad said:


> Q: Is there a restaurant that you go to enough that the staff all know you?



Not since relocating to Ohio. But back home yes, a little Chinese place.... they loved me there! And I miss the food..... ugh!

Q: What is one food that makes you feel better when you are down?


----------



## Mishty

Q: What is one food that makes you feel better when you are down?
A)ham and cheese stromboli and tomato soup with milk and butter. :eat2:



Q) You can live anywhere in the world, with a job, a home and etc, but you can never leave that place again. Where will you go?


----------



## Proner

Mishty said:


> Q) You can live anywhere in the world, with a job, a home and etc, but you can never leave that place again. Where will you go?



A) Spain really love this country! It will be at North-West near the ocean and also the Pyrenees, so I could have the ocean and the mountain! 

Q) What do you have for breakfast?


----------



## Mishty

Q) What do you have for breakfast?
A)Ice Cream :batting:


Q: If you could have an ocean at your back door or a year round indoor pool, which one one would you pick?


----------



## Proner

Mishty said:


> Q: If you could have an ocean at your back door or a year round indoor pool, which one one would you pick?



A) Ocean all the way! I like pool a lot but ocean got wild attraction on me.

Q) Long warm shower or bubbly bath?


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> A) Ocean all the way! I like pool a lot but ocean got wild attraction on me.
> 
> Q) Long warm shower or bubbly bath?



long hot soapy shower

Q) Soap or shower gel?


----------



## Mishty

a) Soap all the way! (ivory,dove,dial) 

*Q:*_Playing truth or dare with Obama or Marco Polo with George W?_


----------



## Dromond

A: Marco Polo, no question. He'd be a lot more fun to challenge with "truth."

Q: What is your favorite cheese?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: Marco Polo, no question. He'd be a lot more fun to challenge with "truth."
> 
> Q: What is your favorite cheese?



a brand called freddy walker is an old time fav sadly I cant get it down here anymore

I amm a sucker for a good vintage tasty, or a nice oozy camenbere


Q: What do you add under the cheese when you make grilled cheese?


----------



## Lovelyone

spiritangel said:


> Q: What do you add under the cheese when you make grilled cheese?



A: Some times I add shaved ham, or parmesan cheese, but mostly I add a sprinkle of the seasoning blend that Papa Johns delivery sends along with the pizza that I order. 

Q; Lefty or righty?


----------



## Mishty

A) righty, but can write with lefty to....just a bit.

Q)Porno with Mario or married to Yoshi?


----------



## Proner

Mishty said:


> Q)Porno with Mario or married to Yoshi?



A) Married with Yoshi! Mario is not really my type. Mamamia! 

Q) First thing you do when you came back from work?


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> A) Married with Yoshi! Mario is not really my type. Mamamia!
> 
> Q) First thing you do when you came back from work?



fallollop on the couch or bed, in exhaustion work for me is usually 2+ of very concentrated things like a bear show or working in the psychic section of mbs it is fun but extremely draining

Q) If I was to create a bear inspired by you what colour would it be and what accessories would it need?


----------



## Proner

spiritangel said:


> Q) If I was to create a bear inspired by you what colour would it be and what accessories would it need?



A) Blue! My favorite color, the blue sky in summer, the blue of the ocean.
For the accessory I guess it need a book. Oh and glasses!

Q) Ballpoint pen or Fountain pen?


----------



## Mishty

A) Fountain! 

Q) If I cooked you a meal would you try anything.. Even if it didn't look awesome, but I promised it would be.. Would you trust me? 


(spiritangel's bear answer, just cause I did it already: I've always read that there are no such thing as pastel Scorpios. We're are wines, and crimsons, all the colors of passion...blood red and stark burgundy.  And pearls. lol lots of pearls, or mother of pearl. )


----------



## Tad

Mishty said:


> A) Fountain!
> 
> Q) If I cooked you a meal would you try anything.. Even if it didn't look awesome, but I promised it would be.. Would you trust me?



A: Yep. I'm willing to try pretty much anything, that is how you discover new things!

Q: On a long drive, would you take a slightly longer route if it offered much better eating along the way? (aka "I hope I'm not the only one!")


----------



## Proner

Mishty said:


> Q) If I cooked you a meal would you try anything.. Even if it didn't look awesome, but I promised it would be.. Would you trust me?
> 
> 
> (spiritangel's bear answer, just cause I did it already: I've always read that there are no such thing as pastel Scorpios. We're are wines, and crimsons, all the colors of passion...blood red and stark burgundy.  And pearls. lol lots of pearls, or mother of pearl. )



A) Hmm yes, I always try as if someone cook for you, you could guess that he try to make a good thing. And I don't really care of the look, the most important is how it taste. 
Always trust a cooker! Maybe it's the French in me who talk :happy:

Edit: oops too slow 

A') Yes especially for long drives!

Q) What could brighten your day after a bad wake up (you waken up grumpy)?


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> A) Hmm yes, I always try as if someone cook for you, you could guess that he try to make a good thing. And I don't really care of the look, the most important is how it taste.
> Always trust a cooker! Maybe it's the French in me who talk :happy:
> 
> Edit: oops too slow
> 
> A') Yes especially for long drives!
> 
> Q) What could brighten your day after a bad wake up (you waken up grumpy)?



being creative ie channelling the energy elsewhere, a visit from my youngest niece and hearing her delightful giggles, chocolate or loosing myself in soppy movie or book

Q) What is your least favourite aisle in the supermarket?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q) What is your least favourite aisle in the supermarket?



A: The junkfood/soda aisle. I'll be out shopping, thinking "Oh, and I should get some junk, maybe some chips or something...." Then I hit this overwhelming wall of cruddy food in overly bright, often shiny, packaging, and it just turns me off and spoils all that delightful anticipation.

Q: Do you like going to shopping malls?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: The junkfood/soda aisle. I'll be out shopping, thinking "Oh, and I should get some junk, maybe some chips or something...." Then I hit this overwhelming wall of cruddy food in overly bright, often shiny, packaging, and it just turns me off and spoils all that delightful anticipation.
> 
> Q: Do you like going to shopping malls?



in extremely small doses of no more than two hours at max

Q: Are you a buy it when you want it type person or a wait for it on sale?


----------



## Bafta1

spiritangel said:


> in extremely small doses of no more than two hours at max
> 
> Q: Are you a buy it when you want it type person or a wait for it on sale?



I'm definitely a buy-it-when-I-want-it type of person. But I always regret it later.

Q: invisibility or the power of flight? Which superpower would you choose? (I ask this after hearing a This American Life episode dedicated to the theme).


----------



## spiritangel

Bafta1 said:


> I'm definitely a buy-it-when-I-want-it type of person. But I always regret it later.
> 
> Q: invisibility or the power of flight? Which superpower would you choose? (I ask this after hearing a This American Life episode dedicated to the theme).



flight hands down because then I could go visit anyone I wanted anywhere around the world 

Q:What is the most overated superpower?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q:What is the most overated superpower?



A: Invisibility -- knowing my luck, I'd be in stealthy invisible mode and cross the street and >SMACK< -- get killed by a car who didn't see me. 

Q: Should they make Star Wars Episodes VII - IX?


----------



## Mishty

A) I hate Star Wars, I loved it as a little girl(3-7) but once I grew out of it, I never looked back. BUT! I think they should, just because I like watching my geeky ass friends dress up in pointy ears and knee boots and stand in front of the ticket stand.

Q: One book you could make into a movie, and have control over the production, what book would it be?


----------



## willowmoon

Mishty said:


> Q: One book you could make into a movie, and have control over the production, what book would it be?



A: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. My production wouldn't suck ass like the previous incarnations.

Q: Whatever happened to Ryan Cabrera?


----------



## Mishty

A) I ate him.
 I don't know, but I hope somebody did something with that hair.

Q: Frogger or Pac-Man?


----------



## Dromond

A: Frogger, baby.

Q: Mr Spock or Dr McCoy?


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> A: Frogger, baby.
> 
> Q: Mr Spock or Dr McCoy?


Spock. Pon Farr. Oooh baby, you're gonna feel SOMETHING.

Q: You must choose!!! Puppies or kittens?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> Q: You must choose!!! Puppies or kittens?



Puppies..... but only if they are English Bulldogs!!


Q: What is your signature scent?


----------



## Proner

MzDeeZyre said:


> Q: What is your signature scent?



A) Cupuaçu. It's come from a fruit and the scent is like sugar but not too strong which is good as I don't like too much strong scents.

Q) What's your dream car?


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> Q) What's your dream car?





A.. Cherry red 1956 Chevy Nomad

Q.. Do you still handwrite letters to anyone?


----------



## spiritangel

Linda said:


> A.. Cherry red 1956 Chevy Nomad
> 
> Q.. Do you still handwrite letters to anyone?




no sadly no one to really write to but I do seem to write a ton in cards


Q:What is one thing you are doing for yourself this weekend?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> no sadly no one to really write to but I do seem to write a ton in cards
> 
> 
> Q:What is one thing you are doing for yourself this weekend?



A: I can't think of a thing.

Q: Do you believe in an afterlife?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: I can't think of a thing.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in an afterlife?



yes! without a doubt or hesitation I think the traci harding anchient future series and the 3 books after that are as close to what I believe in that I feel we evolve through planes of existance and for reasons hard to put in words here


Q: have you ever had a ghostly encounter and if so when and where and what happened ?


----------



## CastingPearls

I never saw anything person shaped but my mother appeared to me in flashes of light and said things to me, like the day my sister was buried, I was very ill, alone at home and the room filled with light and my mother said, She's safe. She's with me and no one could ever hurt her again. Sometimes I smell her perfume which was very uncommon. I know they are around me all the time and someone once said I have an elderly woman as a spirit guide.

Q: Are you afraid or disgusted by bugs/insects and if so, which do you detest the most?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I never saw anything person shaped but my mother appeared to me in flashes of light and said things to me, like the day my sister was buried, I was very ill, alone at home and the room filled with light and my mother said, She's safe. She's with me and no one could ever hurt her again. Sometimes I smell her perfume which was very uncommon. I know they are around me all the time and someone once said I have an elderly woman as a spirit guide.
> 
> Q: Are you afraid or disgusted by bugs/insects and if so, which do you detest the most?



A: Big goddam hairy spiders....we get some big butt spiders over here (huntsmans). There is nothing worse than waking up in the morning to discover that one was watching you all night from the ceiling!

Q: Would you let said spider free, or do anything in your power to kill it?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: Big goddam hairy spiders....we get some big butt spiders over here (huntsmans). There is nothing worse than waking up in the morning to discover that one was watching you all night from the ceiling!
> 
> Q: Would you let said spider free, or do anything in your power to kill it?


If it is only stunned by a heavy book, then it's war and I will use a flamethrower if I have to burn the house down. (We have cave 'crickets')

Q: Do you have 'midnight snacks' and what would be in your magic cupboard or fridge?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you have 'midnight snacks' and what would be in your magic cupboard or fridge?



A: In truth, once I'm asleep I usually stay pretty soundly asleep, and if I do wake up it is just to take care of some issue, then I'm back to the z-z-z's, so I don't. But I do love the idea of it, to me it has always had a deliciously forbidden feel to it (the whole being up and doing anything on your own while everyone is sleeping makes anything feel kind of forbidden, even if it isn't).

What I dream of having is generally things you could just grab and eat without much work or prep or clean up. Brownies, already cooked chicken strips, left-over stew....

Q: If you wake up in the night, can you easily get back to sleep?


----------



## Mishty

Tad said:


> Q: If you wake up in the night, can you easily get back to sleep?



A) I have to eat a snack first, it's the only way. lol

_*Q:*_ _Do you eat while walking or standing or are you a strictly sit and munch person?_


----------



## mz_puss

A) lol far to retarded to walk and eat i mean i spill even when sitting ! lol

Q) Whats your secret Useless Talent that no one else knows about ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) lol far to retarded to walk and eat i mean i spill even when sitting ! lol
> 
> Q) Whats your secret Useless Talent that no one else knows about ?



I can undo a mans trousers (including belt) with my teeth (useless cause well no one to use it on lol)


Q) Do you have any "party" tricks if so what?


----------



## mz_puss

A) I can skull a beer in a bottle using only my boobs and mouth no hands required ! lol

Q ) who is your most embarrassing celebrity crush ? ( mines manu the celebrity chef lol )


----------



## littlefairywren

mz_puss said:


> A) I can skull a beer in a bottle using only my boobs and mouth no hands required ! lol
> 
> Q ) who is your most embarrassing celebrity crush ? ( mines manu the celebrity chef lol )



A: George Michael. I lusted after him for years, only to discover what everyone else already knew lol. When I found out I was heartbroken....I was going to marry that man!!! It seems I have a broken gaydar. Oh, and now the dude's in jail!

Q: Chocolate sauce or caramel, for my brownies tonight?


----------



## mz_puss

A) chocolate sauce! and if it makes u feel better about the George Micheal thing i like tom Jones lol at least George Micheal is hot! lol 

Q) do u ever have a reoccurring dream ? what is it ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) chocolate sauce! and if it makes u feel better about the George Micheal thing i like tom Jones lol at least George Micheal is hot! lol
> 
> Q) do u ever have a reoccurring dream ? what is it ?



I used to as a child totally unsuitable to post here in recent times I seem to be dreaming about a person and each time I do they have a new woman shrugs If I had my way would preffer they were not in my dreams but what can you do

Q: What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## mz_puss

spiritangel said:


> I used to as a child totally unsuitable to post here in recent times I seem to be dreaming about a person and each time I do they have a new woman shrugs If I had my way would preffer they were not in my dreams but what can you do
> 
> Q: What is your favourite item of clothing?



A) lol 2 pairs of jeans, 1 pair is BABY PHAT the other is APPLE BOTTOMS they were a gift but are only a size 24 so there to small and ive never worn them, But i cant part with them there sooo pretty. Im in love with them. i often take them out and hold them,,,, woe is me ONE DAY ! * shakes fist triumphantly in hope ! lol ( still cant believe i mentioned tom jones what was i thinking ) lol

Q) 1 person who is gay or straight that u wish you could turn ?


----------



## Mishty

mz_puss said:


> Q) 1 person who is gay or straight that u wish you could turn ?



A) Neil Patrick Harris :wubu:



Q: You can make one rockstar an FA, to take with you on a deserted Greek island for a year...... who?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* He may be a fictional rockstar, but he still counts: Lestat the Vampire! :wubu:

*Q.* What did the last stranger you checked out in public look like?


----------



## Mishty

AmazingAmy said:


> *Q.* What did the last stranger you checked out in public look like?




Lestat!?!? God GAWD! I love you girl. I've had Savage Garden lust since the 90's 


A) He was this tall blonde Nordic man with an awesome handlebar 'stach and no ring on the left hand. He was right out of a Sandra Brown novel. :blush:

Q) So one author/writer can write your life story in _their_ style and prose, who is gonna be?


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> Lestat!?!? God GAWD! I love you girl. I've had Savage Garden lust since the 90's
> 
> 
> A) He was this tall blonde Nordic man with an awesome handlebar 'stach and no ring on the left hand. He was right out of a Sandra Brown novel. :blush:
> 
> Q) So one author/writer can write your life story in _their_ style and prose, who is gonna be?



Traci Harding no doubt no hesitation that would be a dream of epic proportions

Q: What is the nicest thing You have done for someone lately?


----------



## AmazingAmy

spiritangel said:


> Traci Harding no doubt no hesitation that would be a dream of epic proportions
> 
> Q: What is the nicest thing You have done for someone lately?



*A.* Well I've been at work most of the day, so do my deeds count if I'm being paid for them? I'll say lending my digital camera to my sister so she can take pictures for eBay.

*Q.* Who do you miss the most right now?


----------



## Mishty

AmazingAmy said:


> *Q.* Who do you miss the most right now?



A:My Poppy love, Rocky he hasn't been gone a week yet 

*Q:* You have 10 minutes to spend $10,000, what ya gonna buy?


----------



## Allie Cat

Mishty said:


> A:My Poppy love, Rocky he hasn't been gone a week yet
> 
> *Q:* You have 10 minutes to spend $10,000, what ya gonna buy?



A vagina.

Or if that's not an option, a Subaru.

Q: What's your opinion on leg warmers?


----------



## spiritangel

Alicia Rose said:


> A vagina.
> 
> Or if that's not an option, a Subaru.
> 
> Q: What's your opinion on leg warmers?



80's chic and some people can rock the look



Q: Who is one person you have always wanted to meet and why?


----------



## AmazingAmy

spiritangel said:


> 80's chic and some people can rock the look
> 
> Q: Who is one person you have always wanted to meet and why?



*A.* I haven't _always _wanted to meet him, as I've only known him a few years, but my online Canadian friend Darin. I'm too scared to bring it up though!

*Q.* Your friend calls you up right now and offers to take you on a roadtrip anywhere. Where do you want to go?


----------



## spiritangel

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* I haven't _always _wanted to meet him, as I've only known him a few years, but my online Canadian friend Darin. I'm too scared to bring it up though!
> 
> *Q.* Your friend calls you up right now and offers to take you on a roadtrip anywhere. Where do you want to go?



hmmmmmmm ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm too many places but a road trip around europe sounds great about now especially to england to meet a good friend and his girl (shes an aussie), ireland cause I am a sucker for an irish accent, and then italy and france and other such cooks paradise's

Q: What is something you have always wanted to learn how to cook?


----------



## AmazingAmy

spiritangel said:


> hmmmmmmm ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm too many places but a road trip around europe sounds great about now especially to england to meet a good friend and his girl (shes an aussie), ireland cause I am a sucker for an irish accent, and then italy and france and other such cooks paradise's
> 
> Q: What is something you have always wanted to learn how to cook?



*A.* Pancakes! I know they're supposed to be absurdly simple to make, and that you can put just about anything in them, but I've never tried. I'm no good with measurments and such, which I'm pretty sure I'd need? :blush:

*Q.* Who was your favourite teacher, and why?


----------



## Tad

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* Pancakes! I know they're supposed to be absurdly simple to make, and that you can put just about anything in them, but I've never tried. I'm no good with measurments and such, which I'm pretty sure I'd need? :blush:
> 
> *Q.* Who was your favourite teacher, and why?



(aside on pancakes: go get the pre-made mix from a grocery store, the mixes really are good these days, so all you have to add is water!)

A: I liked a fair number of teachers, but in full hindsight Ill go with Mr. Jones, because what he pounded into us about chemistry has been bizarrely useful for the rest of my life, and what he tried to pound into us about quality of work (essentially: professionalism) eventually made a lot of sense and has been even more useful.

Q: Do you like breakfast cereal? If so, what is your favorite(s)?


----------



## Ample Pie

A: I love breakfast cereal and breakfast in general. Raisin Bran is my favorite.

Q: How many shingles does it take to build a dog house?


----------



## Dromond

A: As many as it takes.

Q: You can wish for one thing. You cannot wish for more wishes, and it must be something specific - not a nebulous concept like "world peace."

What do you wish for?


----------



## CastingPearls

I wish for the last ten years to be erased. I wished for the one I love, their dreams to all come true and I wish for perfect health and at least twenty years more making up for lost time.

Q: When you are down and feel lonely what do you do to get over it?


----------



## Adamantoise

A: I write,draw e.t.c-anything constructive to keep my mind off of the loneliness. Not easy,though.

Q: Which of the four classical elements do you think matches your personality best(Fire,Wind,Water,Earth)?


----------



## Linda

A- Earth

Q- What makes you feel better when your sick?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Solitude, because I'm a horrible patient, rest, fresh air, sometimes Nyquil, the right foods, or a cup of espresso when I'm having a touch of withdrawal. Yes, I'm an addict.

Q. Who needs lots of TLC and attention from others when sick?


----------



## CastingPearls

While I like solitude and lots of sleep and warm gingerale, I do like someone to lay down with me and maybe entertain me or just BE THERE. Maybe fetch tissues and rice pudding. Right now, though..it's not my reality.

Q: What is your least favorite holiday?


----------



## GentleSavage

A: My least favorite holiday is probably Mothers Day, because my mom passed away on it 17 years ago, and it's impossible to not have that day suck whenever it rolls around. 

Q: What is your favorite memory from your childhood?


----------



## spiritangel

GentleSavage said:


> A: My least favorite holiday is probably Mothers Day, because my mom passed away on it 17 years ago, and it's impossible to not have that day suck whenever it rolls around.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite memory from your childhood?



I had a fantastic childhood and there are so many great memories communal card games such a cheat and spoons, fingerknitting in the jackarander tree in our front yard, pool hopping, christmas morning running around after opening pressies to see what everyone else got then ham and tomato on toast at Aunty Maries (my second mum).......................................................

Q: What is your favourite thing about christmas?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite thing about christmas?



a: It hasn't happened for a very long time but sitting on the floor listening to classic carols with only the tree lights on in a warm house.

Q: Did you ever write a wish list to Santa as a child (or as an adult, ha!)?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Yup! Till I was 9 or 10.


Q) What's the worst thing that's happend (to yourself) due to something dumb you've done?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* It's not the worst thing that's ever happened to me, but it's one of the ones I regret, as it could have been avoided. I tore my ligament a few years ago on a skiing trip to Italy. I know accidents happen, but I knew before going that I wasn't fit or strong enough to handle the sport. I'd set myself up for injury. I think the fact that no one believed I'd truly hurt myself made it worse - they kept trying to make me ski and walk without aid. I wish I'd just stood up for myself and told them to fuck off. I ended up in a full leg cast after I got back to Britain, but my knee has never been the same.

Yay, depressing memory I've just made a little more vivid for myself.

*Q.* Have you ever got into a physical fight?


----------



## Tad

AmazingAmy said:


> *Q.* Have you ever got into a physical fight?[/FONT]



A: Only one, in third grade. I forget what the reasoning was, but it was a "OK, meet you at the back of the school yard after class" sort of thing. I was tossed to the ground and being kicked before I even knew what was happening. I realized after that that I could either learn to fight, or learn how to solve things without fights. I further figured out that I was probably far more gifted at the latter, and went with it. No regrets on that front 

Q: Do you like horse riding? (and is there a better phrase for that.....not so easily/on purpose misconstrued?)


----------



## Dmitra

Tad said:


> Q: Do you like horse riding? (and is there a better phrase for that.....not so easily/on purpose misconstrued?)



a: I'm told I really enjoyed riding a horse when I was 3 or 4 but I don't remember it. I haven't ridden since but even getting to be around the beautiful critters would be wonderful.

Q: What's a chore that people usually hate doing that you love to do?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* This will probably make me the perfect wife one day, but I love to iron men's shirts. My main job in my dry cleaner's is ironing, so I've got used to what and do and don't like doing; and men's shirts are actually quite theraputic.

*Q.* What's going on in your life that is too hectic to face?


----------



## Mishty

A) My health. I am in good shape, I can do a lot for my size, but sometimes I think I can do more than I actually can. So now I'm in pain and have no one to blame but myself. (and maybe the damn fair)




Q) If you have one famous persons(dead or alive) closet in your size, who would it be?


----------



## Proner

Mishty said:


> Q) If you have one famous persons(dead or alive) closet in your size, who would it be?



A) M alias Matthieu Chedid who is a French singer, he has such amazing style and clothes!

Q) You have to spend the day with Horacio Caine and his one liners or Krusty the clown. Who do you choose?


----------



## Tad

Proner said:


> Q) You have to spend the day with Horacio Caine and his one liners or Krusty the clown. Who do you choose?



A: Krusty! (but I'm not eating any Krusty Burgers....)

Q: Do you pay attention to news from the world of science?


----------



## willowmoon

Tad said:


> Q: Do you pay attention to news from the world of science?



A: Good lord, no. I hardly even watch the local news as it is. Too depressing. 

Q: What's the first scary movie you plan to watch this Halloween?


----------



## Mishty

What's the first scary movie you plan to watch this Halloween?

A) Hmm maybe The Last Exorcism or Paranormal Activity 1 & 2 , since those are three I haven't seen yet. followed with lots and lots of Freddy.

Q: If you could still get away with trick-or-treating would you go?


----------



## willowmoon

Mishty said:


> What's the first scary movie you plan to watch this Halloween?
> 
> A) Hmm maybe The Last Exorcism or Paranormal Activity 1 & 2 , since those are three I haven't seen yet. followed with lots and lots of Freddy.
> 
> Q: If you could still get away with trick-or-treating would you go?



A: Oh definitely. Halloween is my favorite holiday, so if I could pull it off, I would. On a side note, Paranormal Activity was REALLY good, definitely recommended -- I plan on seeing the sequel in the theater when it comes out.

Q: What is your favorite genre when it comes to movies (drama, comedy, sci-fi) ?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Thriller, because you can incorporate a lot of other genres into it, like horror, sci-fi or romance.

*Q.* What do you regret about today?


----------



## Mishty

A) My friend accused me of something hurtful, but not that big of a deal, I went into bitch mode complete with screen caps and eye rolling. :doh:

Q: Do you sneak food in when you go to the movies? If ya do, whats the loot?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Of course! If I'm in the mood for cinema popcorn then I'll pay for it, but other than that everything else is way too expensive; so I get a bottle of Dr Pepper and a bag of Galaxy Minstrels instead!

*Q.* If you could tame one wild animal as a pet, what would you have?


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* Of course! If I'm in the mood for cinema popcorn then I'll pay for it, but other than that everything else is way too expensive; so I get a bottle of Dr Pepper and a bag of Galaxy Minstrels instead!
> 
> *Q.* If you could tame one wild animal as a pet, what would you have?



A: Already done it... wolf... just raised it from a pup 

Q: If you could blink your eyes and be anywhere in the world, where would it be and why?


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> A: Already done it... wolf... just raised it from a pup
> 
> Q: If you could blink your eyes and be anywhere in the world, where would it be and why?



A: Wentworth Falls, at the lake having a picnic....even in the rain.

Q: What is a perfect picnic treat?


----------



## CastingPearls

A bedspread picnic starring cheesecake and pink champagne! 

Q: After school, you raced home to watch your favorite show on TV--what was it?


----------



## spiritangel

umm the muppets most probably but we diddnt get to watch tv after school cause I always had to do homework first


Q: Have you started your christmas shopping yet?


----------



## Aust99

Hells no!! It's my birthday before Christmas.... priorities people!!!


Q: Do you own your own home?


----------



## AmazingAmy

(WTF, Briana; A WOLF? I'm so fucking jealous... is it still living with you? Where are the photos?!)

*A.* Nope, still living with the parents. I'm pretty far off from even being able to rent a place, no matter how cheap. I'd like to be a kept woman!

Q. What's your favourite season and why?


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> Q. What's your favourite season and why?



A: I'd have to say fall, specifically autumn, when all the trees' leaves change color. And I love the sound of rustling leaves.

Q: Who was your favorite cartoon character in a TV show?


----------



## MissHoney

A. Doug Funnie! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101084/

Q. What is your dream profession?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: I'd have to say fall, specifically autumn, when all the trees' leaves change color. And I love the sound of rustling leaves.
> 
> Q: Who was your favorite cartoon character in a TV show?



oh god just one

Penelope Pittstop she drove the cutest car

Q: What is one retro cartoon you still watch today?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is one retro cartoon you still watch today?



A: The Transformers (the original Generation One version)

Q: What TV series do you wish was still on the air?


----------



## Allie Cat

A: Firefly. No contest.

Q: What's your favorite drink, alcoholic or otherwise?


----------



## Tad

Alicia Rose said:


> Q: What's your favorite drink, alcoholic or otherwise?



A: Coffee--even de-caf, I've just come to really appreciate coffee. Of course, nothing wrong with adding some irish whiskey or barbadian rum to it....

Q: What is the worst alcoholic beverage you have ever had?


----------



## Dmitra

Tad said:


> Q: What is the worst alcoholic beverage you have ever had?



a: No contest there, it was Boone's Farm Strawberry wine or whatever it's called. UGH!! If there's really a Hell they'll be serving that by the bucket.

Q: Near beer: Useful crutch or Hell's only other option besides the above?


----------



## CastingPearls

My ex, a non-drinker, drank it at parties to feel more a part of them...so I guess they serve some purpose...<whatever> lol

Q: What is your proudest domestic talent? <not killing a houseplant would be a stretch but would count>


----------



## willowmoon

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is your proudest domestic talent? <not killing a houseplant would be a stretch but would count>



A: Not burning Toaster Strudels in the toaster, amazingly enough. 

Q: Speaking of which, what IS your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Mishty

willowmoon said:


> Q: Speaking of which, what IS your favorite breakfast food?



A: Egg McMuffins are my weakness. :blush:

Q) Do you like breaskfast JUST for breakfast, or as lunch or supper to?


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> A: Egg McMuffins are my weakness. :blush:
> 
> Q) Do you like breaskfast JUST for breakfast, or as lunch or supper to?



oh my breakfast for dinner is one of the funnest things ever


Q: What do you find sexy?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What do you find sexy?



A: When people feel sexy, and kind of exude it. (OK, not the only thing, but whatever)

Q: What is your favorite colour of ink to write with?


----------



## willowmoon

Tad said:


> Q: What is your favorite colour of ink to write with?



A: Black. Not a big fan of blue ink, or any other color ink for that matter. 

Q: What was your senior prom "theme song" when you were in high school?


----------



## CastingPearls

I have no idea cos no one asked me to prom and I wasn't interested if I wasn't going. I had a party instead with my older friends. I remember a lot of Zeppelin playing but someone spiked my beer and blackberry brandy with Spanish Fly and it made me sick. Good times. HA HA HA

Q: Do you like watching classic movies? Black and whites? What's your favorite?


----------



## Mishty

willowmoon said:


> Q: What was your senior prom "theme song" when you were in high school?



A: My Heart Will Go One. :doh: God Titantic took over America...

Q) Did you ever get lucky after prom?


----------



## willowmoon

Mishty said:


> Q) Did you ever get lucky after prom?



A: Nope. I was holding out for that "special someone" and I knew my junior prom date was definitely not the one for me. But it was ok -- that evening I left with her friend, she left with my friend, go figure. But I did get to third base with her friend so it was all kool & the gang. 

Q: What sport for you is the most boring sport to watch?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) "Golf" 


Q) If you could live forever, with the condition you were stuck looking like a 12 year old, would you?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) If you could live forever, with the condition you were stuck looking like a 12 year old, would you?



A: Hell f**king no. 

Q: What is your favorite topping on ice cream?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Chocolate Sprinkles, Chocolate Sauce (FUDGE sauce.), Chocolate Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Chocolate Chunks, Um.. Yes, it's all a tie. :blush: 


Q) What's your favorite kind of pie? 

[And Grr. Now I want ice cream.. ]


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Chocolate Sprinkles, Chocolate Sauce (FUDGE sauce.), Chocolate Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Chocolate Chunks, Um.. Yes, it's all a tie. :blush:
> 
> 
> Q) What's your favorite kind of pie?
> 
> [And Grr. Now I want ice cream.. ]



A: Classic apple pie....with cold custard lol

Q: If you could win one thing in the world (Soccer World Cup, World Series, Pulitzer Prize, Oscar....etc) what would it be?


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> Q: If you could win one thing in the world (Soccer World Cup, World Series, Pulitzer Prize, Oscar....etc) what would it be?



A: Nobel prize, because that would mean that I'd done something significant (and it comes with money!)

Q: Where is your favorite place to go for ice cream? (or frozen yoghurt, gellato, sorbet....)


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: Nobel prize, because that would mean that I'd done something significant (and it comes with money!)
> 
> Q: Where is your favorite place to go for ice cream? (or frozen yoghurt, gellato, sorbet....)



Not that I will get to go back there (long complicated story) But there is a cafe in Nelsons Bay by the ocean at the marina type area that hand makes their own gelato it is the most amazing thing I have ever tasted!!! so they win hands down.

Q: What flavour of icecream do you wish there was that isnt around yet?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Not that I will get to go back there (long complicated story) But there is a cafe in Nelsons Bay by the ocean at the marina type area that hand makes their own gelato it is the most amazing thing I have ever tasted!!! so they win hands down.
> 
> Q: What flavour of icecream do you wish there was that isnt around yet?



A: Wild Berry Cheesecake (it would have strawberries, blueberries, & raspberries). If it actually exists, please let me know, as I'd be on it like white on rice.

Q: What is your favorite animated Disney movie?


----------



## CastingPearls

It's still Cinderella. I had (have) a thing for that fat little mouse, Gus.
<Finding Nemo is Pixar right? Same thing with a crush on Flounder>

Q: Do you use your cell phone to see in the dark?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you use your cell phone to see in the dark?



a: Yes I do, even so I could find one of my flashlights in our all-too-common blackouts. 

Q: Do you like to upgrade your computer on your own or do you make someone else do it?


----------



## MissHoney

A. I make someone else do it. I'm sooo not technically inclined.

Q. Have you ever been in love?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes, thank God.

Q: What is your favorite color to wear? <not necessarily your favorite color>


----------



## MissHoney

A. Green

Q. Have you ever had stitches?


----------



## CastingPearls

MissHoney said:


> A. Green
> 
> Q. Have you ever had stitches?


Strangely, no...considering how many injuries I've had, it's actually remarkable.

Q: Golden Girls or Sex and the City chicks?


----------



## MissHoney

A. I'd rather hang with the Golden Girls dressed as a Sex and the City chick?

Q. What is the oddest food combo that you eat?


----------



## CastingPearls

MissHoney said:


> A. I'd rather hang with the Golden Girls dressed as a Sex and the City chick?
> 
> Q. What is the oddest food combo that you eat?


Smoked salmon and chive cream cheese on a cinnamon raisin bagel.

Q: What was your worst fashion faux-pas?


----------



## mz_puss

CastingPearls said:


> Smoked salmon and chive cream cheese on a cinnamon raisin bagel.
> 
> Q: What was your worst fashion faux-pas?



A: I really love animal print, id wear everything animal print, i consciously have to back away from it when shopping to resist the urges! 

Q: Have you had a one night stand before ?


----------



## MissHoney

A. No, I have not. Totally not my thing. There has to be some kind of a connection there.

Q. Do you wish on stars?


----------



## willowmoon

MissHoney said:


> A. No, I have not. Totally not my thing. There has to be some kind of a connection there.
> 
> Q. Do you wish on stars?



A: Isn't that somewhat juvenile? That being said, I wished on one last night. 

Q: Is it worth my time to watch NBC's "The Event"?


----------



## Dmitra

willowmoon said:


> Q: Is it worth my time to watch NBC's "The Event"?



a: Well, I started watching it and it's fun so far. Kind of feels a bit like _24_ meets _Lost_ meets _Without A Trace_ but it's only 3 shows in. And I enjoy Jason Ritter so it's not just plot and situation merit for me.  It's on Hulu if you want to give it a buzz by.

Q: Have you ever sold anything at a pawn shop?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Nope. My stuff is my stuff and I don't have the heart to part with any of it. 


Q) Which "Wild Animal" do you wish were domesticated and tame enough to keep as a house-hold pet?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Nope. My stuff is my stuff and I don't have the heart to part with any of it.
> 
> 
> Q) Which "Wild Animal" do you wish were domesticated and tame enough to keep as a house-hold pet?



A: A squirrel, they're so cute, but they bite! Ow

Q: Do you think people should have to get a license to be a parent?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I don't know, really. That's a hard one. >.O


Q) What would be your ultimate halloween experience?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* To find out vampires are real. Don't get me started on how passionate I am about the idea.

*Q.* Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## spiritangel

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* To find out vampires are real. Don't get me started on how passionate I am about the idea.
> 
> *Q.* Have you ever seen a ghost?



erm flashes of yes if you had asked a spirit guide then that is a different story as in full on lifelike ect


Q: Do you believe in angels?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> erm flashes of yes if you had asked a spirit guide then that is a different story as in full on lifelike ect
> 
> 
> Q: Do you believe in angels?



A: As in literally? Nope. But I believe in you, spiritangel. 

Q: What is your favorite treat made by Hostess?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Snowballs!


Q) What is your favorite "Junk Food" ?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Double cheese burgers with loads of relish and warm salad. I know there's way more choice out there, but I'm guessing it's my favourite because it's always what I home in on when I'm drunk.

*Q. *What happened last time you got drunk?


----------



## CastingPearls

I was at my favorite restaurant with my best friend. Technically it was a really mellow buzzk rather than full-on-sloppy pissed and we had a blast. I flirted with the server and got complimentary this-and-that and a good time was had by all.

Q: Money is no object--you're in your favorite restaurant. What do you order?


----------



## goofy girl

CastingPearls said:


> I was at my favorite restaurant with my best friend. Technically it was a really mellow buzzk rather than full-on-sloppy pissed and we had a blast. I flirted with the server and got complimentary this-and-that and a good time was had by all.
> 
> Q: Money is no object--you're in your favorite restaurant. What do you order?



A) Sushi. LOTS of it. Mostly Unagi & Philadelphia rolls. Oh yum.

Q) What do you think the cut off age should be for referring to your (or any) child's age in months?


----------



## mossystate

I say 18 months needs to be the end of that tomfoolery.

Do you have lots of older brass and/or rhinestone jewelry chain you would like to mail me? Those old and broken necklaces your grannie had around...you know what I am talkin' about.


----------



## Dmitra

mossystate said:


> Do you have lots of older brass and/or rhinestone jewelry chain you would like to mail me? Those old and broken necklaces your grannie had around...you know what I am talkin' about.



a: Nope, no, sure don't. *nonchalantly pushes stash behind couch* J/K!

Q: Regardless of whether or not you believe in telekinesis have you ever tried to move something with your mind?


----------



## AuntHen

Dmitra said:


> a: Nope, no, sure don't. *nonchalantly pushes stash behind couch* J/K!
> 
> Q: Regardless of whether or not you believe in telekinesis have you ever tried to move something with your mind?




a: yes hahaha

q: what do you do when you have insomnia?


----------



## CastingPearls

I spend the whole night talking to my favorite fellow insomniac. (and some Aussie buddies too)

Q: If you had a supposedly incurable disease and the only real cure was an illegal drug, how far would you go to procure it? Would you at all?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Of course. Why should I die to satisfy someone else's moral high ground?

*Q. * Have you ever taken an illegal drug?


----------



## littlefairywren

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* Of course. Why should I die to satisfy someone else's moral high ground?
> 
> *Q. * Have you ever taken an illegal drug?



A: Yeppers

Q: If you have ever taken an illegal substance, have you ever been caught out?


----------



## CastingPearls

When I was in high school I did mescaline 'a few times' and unfortunately it had a very delayed effect on me...I started tripping out at dinner time in front of my parents. My mother actually asked me if I was high. I denied it and got out of there quickly but for the most part that pretty much ended my juvenile illegal substance experimentation.

Q: Do you like classic movies? If so what's your favorite?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> When I was in high school I did mescaline 'a few times' and unfortunately it had a very delayed effect on me...I started tripping out at dinner time in front of my parents. My mother actually asked me if I was high. I denied it and got out of there quickly but for the most part that pretty much ended my juvenile illegal substance experimentation.
> 
> Q: Do you like classic movies? If so what's your favorite?



A: Oooh yes! Either "An Affair to Remember," or "Now Voyager" with Bette Davis.

Q: Favourite actor, and actress?


----------



## BullseyeB

A: Tom Hanks/Meryl Streep

Q: How old were you for your first time?


----------



## SuperMishe

BullseyeB said:


> Q: How old were you for your first time?




A = 24 - a late bloomer


Q = Who's your favorite artist that portrays fat figures?


----------



## CastingPearls

SuperMishe said:


> A = 24 - a late bloomer
> 
> 
> Q = Who's your favorite artist that portrays fat figures?


Botero

Q: Is there any article or style of clothing that you don't feel you should or could get away with wearing because you're fat? (assuming you're not a non-fat FA)


----------



## BullseyeB

CastingPearls said:


> Botero
> 
> Q: Is there any article or style of clothing that you don't feel you should or could get away with wearing because you're fat? (assuming you're not a non-fat FA)



A: short tube tops

Q: Were you always fat or is this a later in life development?


----------



## CastingPearls

BullseyeB said:


> A: short tube tops
> 
> Q: Were you always fat or is this a later in life development?


Fat my entire life. I have never known a thin day.

Q: Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Fat my entire life. I have never known a thin day.
> 
> Q: Are you allergic to anything?



A: Sulphur and stupid people (and yes, I myself am prone to stupidity lol)

Q: What was the last thing that made you laugh with complete joy?


----------



## SuperMishe

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What was the last thing that made you laugh with complete joy?



A = My friend Carol, reacting to a wisecrack I made, did the first real spit-take I have ever seen. Diet Pepsi went all over her scrapbook layout she was working on, across the table, all over her shirt, I laughed so hard my belly hurt for days!


Q = Have you ever fallen asleep in front of the computer?


----------



## willowmoon

SuperMishe said:


> Q = Have you ever fallen asleep in front of the computer?



A: More times than I can count with my fingers & toes. 

Q: Who, in your opinion, is the most over-rated celebrity and why?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Paris Hilton. Do I _really_ have to answer why? XD! Because she is a trashy little rich son'bitch that acts like the queen herself would lick her boots if she winked enough times or slept with her. 


Q) What's your favorite halloween-time related memory?


----------



## BullseyeB

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Paris Hilton. Do I _really_ have to answer why? XD! Because she is a trashy little rich son'bitch that acts like the queen herself would lick her boots if she winked enough times or slept with her.
> 
> 
> Q) What's your favorite halloween-time related memory?



A: My 16th brithday party...a costume party...the guy I really liked showed up and I thought it was awesome! (My b-day is the day before Halloween, so I have lots of good Halloween memories)

Q: Have you ever had sex with someone just to get rid of them?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Umm no. 

Q: Who is your most disliked band or artist?


----------



## Mishty

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: Who is your most disliked band or artist?



A: Linkin Park

Q) President of America or Prince/Princess of England?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Princess of England, of course. (Why not Queen...?)

*Q.* Ever met anyone famous?


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> *Q.* Ever met anyone famous?



A: Yes, George Takei ("Hikaru Sulu" from the show Star Trek), back when I was 8 years old. 

Q: Who's more annoying: Dora the Explorer, or her sidekick Boots (the monkey) -- and why?


----------



## Tad

willowmoon said:


> A: Yes, George Takei ("Hikaru Sulu" from the show Star Trek), back when I was 8 years old.
> 
> Q: Who's more annoying: Dora the Explorer, or her sidekick Boots (the monkey) -- and why?



A: In all honesty, I kind of liked them both back when my son was the age to appreciate them. As kids TV shows go, there are plenty worse! (I was even persuaded to make up a lot of bedtime stories using them as main characters, and let me tell you the structure of that show made for really easy knock-off stories, aside from trying to come up with, on the fly, rhyming riddles that a 3-4 year old could solve, because the grumpy old troll always gave riddle challenges)

Q: What is your favorite little kids TV show that isnt Sesame Street? (Sesame Street is just too obvious an answer!)


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: In all honesty, I kind of liked them both back when my son was the age to appreciate them. As kids TV shows go, there are plenty worse! (I was even persuaded to make up a lot of bedtime stories using them as main characters, and let me tell you the structure of that show made for really easy knock-off stories, aside from trying to come up with, on the fly, rhyming riddles that a 3-4 year old could solve, because the grumpy old troll always gave riddle challenges)
> 
> Q: What is your favorite little kids TV show that isnt Sesame Street? (Sesame Street is just too obvious an answer!)



well as it isnt current its just favourite I will have to say Muppet Babies


Q: What is your usual breakfast?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your usual breakfast?



A: Bacon, bacon & more bacon.

Q: Speaking of Dora the Explorer earlier, does anyone else think this book title and cover look totally wrong? This is just too creepy -- yes, it exists and wasn't altered whatsoever. 

View attachment dora bedtime.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Yes. That's _REALLY REALLY REALLY FREAKING REALLY_ Wrong, Actually. Especially that "Boots" is squinting so hard/pretending to be asleep. 


Q) What was one of your favorite books when you were a young child?


----------



## BullseyeB

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Yes. That's _REALLY REALLY REALLY FREAKING REALLY_ Wrong, Actually. Especially that "Boots" is squinting so hard/pretending to be asleep.
> 
> 
> Q) What was one of your favorite books when you were a young child?



A: OK, this is really not a joke..._BEDTIME Stories by Mr. Piggle Wiggle_. Seriously. My mom used to read from this book every night. I LOVED it!

Q: Ever been on horseback?


----------



## CastingPearls

BullseyeB said:


> A: OK, this is really not a joke..._BEDTIME Stories by Mr. Piggle Wiggle_. Seriously. My mom used to read from this book every night. I LOVED it!
> 
> Q: Ever been on horseback?


Yes, once. At the time I weighed around 250 lbs. and it was one of the larger horse breeds. It was yellow and named Buttercup. I LOVED it.
I also have a BBW friend who does dressage, judging and owns several horses. I'd say she's around 230 lbs. 

Q: Do you get into the holiday craziness or do you find it way too commercial?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, once. At the time I weighed around 250 lbs. and it was one of the larger horse breeds. It was yellow and named Buttercup. I LOVED it.
> I also have a BBW friend who does dressage, judging and owns several horses. I'd say she's around 230 lbs.
> 
> Q: Do you get into the holiday craziness or do you find it way too commercial?



A: Neither so much. I like marking holidays, but not really a big fooferaw type of person. I'll go to great lengths to have a real pumpkin outside the door on halloween and christmas lights up at Christmas (even bought some when I was in a dorm and hung them in the hallway), and that sort of thing. So, have to do the basics, but don't go a lot farther than that usually.

Q: Rodents: cute and adorable, or nasty pests?

PS: re riding, there used to be a poster on here who kept horses, and was riding up to around 400 pounds IIRC. So BBW and even SSBBW can ride, on the right horse.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: Neither so much. I like marking holidays, but not really a big fooferaw type of person. I'll go to great lengths to have a real pumpkin outside the door on halloween and christmas lights up at Christmas (even bought some when I was in a dorm and hung them in the hallway), and that sort of thing. So, have to do the basics, but don't go a lot farther than that usually.
> 
> Q: Rodents: cute and adorable, or nasty pests?
> 
> PS: re riding, there used to be a poster on here who kept horses, and was riding up to around 400 pounds IIRC. So BBW and even SSBBW can ride, on the right horse.


A: I happen to love rodents. I think they make great pets and are affectionate and intelligent. I had a hamster (Endive) who was best friends with one of my cats. Their friendship was so real that when Endive died of old age (6) Zephyr was the one who showed me something was wrong, and in fact, grieved for him-He was a warm, sweet, attentive little guy...They may be little but there's more to them than meets the eye.

Q: Keeping in the same vein: Could you see yourself having an insect (like a tarantula) as a pet?


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> A: I happen to love rodents. I think they make great pets and are affectionate and intelligent. I had a hamster (Endive) who was best friends with one of my cats. Their friendship was so real that when Endive died of old age (6) Zephyr was the one who showed me something was wrong, and in fact, grieved for him-He was a warm, sweet, attentive little guy...They may be little but there's more to them than meets the eye.
> 
> Q: Keeping in the same vein: Could you see yourself having an insect (like a tarantula) as a pet?



*A.* I love pets, but I couldn't have anything that couldn't respond to me emotionally, like fish or insects, etc. You can't really play with them. Our relationship would consist of me cleaning them out and them living a very dull life in a small case.

*Q.* What's your favourite memory of your pet(s)?


----------



## spiritangel

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* I love pets, but I couldn't have anything that couldn't respond to me emotionally, like fish or insects, etc. You can't really play with them. Our relationship would consist of me cleaning them out and them living a very dull life in a small case.
> 
> *Q.* What's your favourite memory of your pet(s)?



when our last dog tammy had her puppies soo much fun I have pics of them playing under the chrissy tree


Q: What is one magical moment life has given you?


----------



## BullseyeB

spiritangel said:


> when our last dog tammy had her puppies soo much fun I have pics of them playing under the chrissy tree
> 
> 
> Q: What is one magical moment life has given you?



A: When the surrogate gave birth to our daughter and she took her first breath...it is either that or the first time she said, "Mama!" with such glee and recognition that my heart melted. It doesn't get any more pure than that!

Q: If you could go back in history for one week, when and where would you go? why?


----------



## nic_nic07

BullseyeB said:


> A: When the surrogate gave birth to our daughter and she took her first breath...it is either that or the first time she said, "Mama!" with such glee and recognition that my heart melted. It doesn't get any more pure than that!
> 
> Q: If you could go back in history for one week, when and where would you go? why?



(Before I answer the question, let me just say that is by far the most awesome definition of true love and emotion, ever. I am so happy that you were able to experience that. )

A: I would love to go to Nazi Germany during WWII. I would be in Germany and would be a German who disliked what Hitler was doing, and was secretly trying to save Jews (among other peoples) who were being banished to concentration/work camps. Why? WWII is my favorite era of history. I enjoy it so much not just because of the fact that the US won the war, but just with the psychology involved with how Hitler came to power and how he essentially brain washed an entire nation into believing in his "solutions." It is why even though he is an extremely terrible man, I still admire him for his leadership style and for his rhetoric.

Q: Do you sincerely think that history repeats itself? Or, do you think it is just a coincidence, or is it that the Matrix is messed up again? Why?


----------



## ManBeef

BullseyeB said:


> A: When the surrogate gave birth to our daughter and she took her first breath...it is either that or the first time she said, "Mama!" with such glee and recognition that my heart melted. It doesn't get any more pure than that!
> 
> Q: If you could go back in history for one week, when and where would you go? why?


A:I would go back to witness the Mayans complete their calendar. Also, to see them map out the stars & accomplish so much in astronomy when it took us building massive machines to do the same.

Q: If you could eliminate one word from the English language, what would it be & why?


----------



## willowmoon

ManBeef said:


> Q: If you could eliminate one word from the English language, what would it be & why?



A: C*nt. It's just one of the worst, disrespectful words ever. And yes, the vowel is "u". 

Q: What are you having for breakfast today?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Bacon! BACON BACON BACON! [Oh, and a cinnamin [sp?] roll. ] 


Q) If you could do whatever you wanted for a week straight, no consequences, no monetary limitations, ect. What would you do?


----------



## Dmitra

nic_nic07 said:


> Q: Do you sincerely think that history repeats itself? Or, do you think it is just a coincidence, or is it that the Matrix is messed up again? Why?



I think history is cyclical and full of repeating, self-fulfilling prophecies. The Matrix may be involved but who can say for sure?



Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) If you could do whatever you wanted for a week straight, no consequences, no monetary limitations, ect. What would you do?



Conquer the World and remake it into Glenn Beck's and Rush Limbaugh's worst nightmares. MUAHAHA!

Q: Do random acts of kindness seem a little too granola or are they a good way to get started on fixing life in general?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Life doesn't need to be fixed, only to be lived.

Q. As a child, did you have an imaginary friend? And if so, what was he/she like?


----------



## CastingPearls

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A. Life doesn't need to be fixed, only to be lived.
> 
> Q. As a child, did you have an imaginary friend? And if so, what was he/she like?


I did. We use to re-enact episodes of Star Trek. He was African-American. I don't recall his name by my father used to hear us talking early in the morning and when he would throw open the door he'd say WHO ARE YOU TALKING TO? and I'd look up and say, No one, Daddy. 

Q: What movie do you love to hate?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I did. We use to re-enact episodes of Star Trek. He was African-American. I don't recall his name by my father used to hear us talking early in the morning and when he would throw open the door he'd say WHO ARE YOU TALKING TO? and I'd look up and say, No one, Daddy.
> 
> Q: What movie do you love to hate?



A: "There's Something About Mary".....I never got the hype. Watching Cameron Diaz puts my teeth on edge for some reason.

Q: What's the best part of being in love for you?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: "There's Something About Mary".....I never got the hype. Watching Cameron Diaz puts my teeth on edge for some reason.
> 
> Q: What's the best part of being in love for you?


Being loved in return. 

Q: What's your favorite painting or work of art?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. "The Garden of Delights" by Hieronymus Bosch

Q. Soup or salad?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Being loved in return.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite painting or work of art?



A: I absolutely love "Flaming June" by Lord Frederic Leighton, or "The Kiss" by Gustav Klimt. Beautiful pieces!

Q: I have a sore throat, so what is a good remedy for soothing relief....feeling kinda sooky la la at the moment


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: I absolutely love "Flaming June" by Lord Frederic Leighton, or "The Kiss" by Gustav Klimt. Beautiful pieces!
> 
> Q: I have a sore throat, so what is a good remedy for soothing relief....feeling kinda sooky la la at the moment


Melt a bit of honey with a teaspoon of lemon juice. Sip it to sooth your throat.

Dr. Feelgood: Salad! LOVE IT!

PS--Flaming June is my favorite too and a print is hanging over my mantle!!!


Q: Are you at all superstitious? Any you care to share?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Are you at all superstitious? Any you care to share?



a: I am a bit superstitious. Not really about things like Friday the 13th or passing table salt direct to someone's hand but more like, for example, "If something good/bad happens to me it's inevitable something bad/worse will happen shortly."

Q: When you're listening to a favorite song, do you ever think back to another time when you were listening to it (usually the first time hearing it, for me) and try to imagine you're physically back in that past time?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Very rarely do I recall the moment I first heard a song, but if it was given to me by someone important and in a very special moment, it'll invoke really vivid memories. _Such Great Heights_ by The Postal Service is one such song. :wubu:

*Q.* What are you currently saving up for?


----------



## Tad

AmazingAmy said:


> *Q.* What are you currently saving up for?



A: On a small scale, a new monitor for our computer. On a larger scale....at the moment just retirement. We really do need to find something in the middle to aim at 

Q: Do you like wearing hats?


----------



## watts63

Tad said:


> Q: Do you like wearing hats?



A: Yeah, especially when I need a haircut.

Q: Have you ever lied?


----------



## mossystate

Along with every other human being on the planet...yes.

If your pet needed to wear diapers...would you gladly change them?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* I don't know about _gladly_, but I'd want to make them comfortable and look after them!

*Q.* What can you hear right now?


----------



## Tad

AmazingAmy said:


> *Q.* What can you hear right now?



A: A rather loud co-worker telling about events at his kid's school yesterday. Please-oh-please can this next project get sorted out so people are busier!

Q: Do you tweet?


----------



## littlefairywren

Tad said:


> A: A rather loud co-worker telling about events at his kid's school yesterday. Please-oh-please can this next project get sorted out so people are busier!
> 
> Q: Do you tweet?



A: Nope, but I think I can resist the urge lol. I FB and that's enough for me.

Q: What's the best way to serve hot chocolate? I don't have any marshmallows in the house, so I need other ideas.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: Nope, but I think I can resist the urge lol. I FB and that's enough for me.
> 
> Q: What's the best way to serve hot chocolate? I don't have any marshmallows in the house, so I need other ideas.


If you have no whipped cream then, try to swirl in a peppermint stick, or some chocolate syrup. Maybe some brandy or Kahlua or an almond liquor? My brother stirs in a scoop of peanut butter. Skies the limit.

Q. Do you buy Christmas/Chanukah gifts for your pets?


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> If you have no whipped cream then, try to swirl in a peppermint stick, or some chocolate syrup. Maybe some brandy or Kahlua or an almond liquor? My brother stirs in a scoop of peanut butter. Skies the limit.
> 
> Q. Do you buy Christmas/Chanukah gifts for your pets?



A. Used to but not now.

Q. How can you manage to clean the glass of automatic sideways sliding doors.


----------



## mz_puss

CPProp said:


> A. Used to but not now.
> 
> Q. How can you manage to clean the glass of automatic sideways sliding doors.



A) LMAO turn the power off, or have very quick hands ! 

Q) If you were on a deserted mountain in the snow with no food and you had an actor, chef,manicurist,teacher, psychologist, astronaut and doctor with you and you had to eat one person based on uselessness who would u eat and why ?


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> A) LMAO turn the power off, or have very quick hands !
> 
> Q) If you were on a deserted mountain in the snow with no food and you had an actor, chef,manicurist,teacher, psychologist, astronaut and doctor with you and you had to eat one person based on uselessness who would u eat and why ?


An actor because I've always loved ham.

Q: Are you really interested in politics or do you think at this point it's all the same people taking turns screwing everybody over?


----------



## littlefairywren

mz_puss said:


> A) LMAO turn the power off, or have very quick hands !
> 
> Q) If you were on a deserted mountain in the snow with no food and you had an actor, chef,manicurist,teacher, psychologist, astronaut and doctor with you and you had to eat one person based on uselessness who would u eat and why ?



A: I'd eat the actor. All of the others have a use, or at least a way of making the time bearable. Besides, they would all taste like chicken 

Q: Are you a hoarder, or does the idea of too much clutter stress you out?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Are you really interested in politics or do you think at this point it's all the same people taking turns screwing everybody over?



It sure feels like the same people screwing up and over right now. 




littlefairywren said:


> Q: Are you a hoarder, or does the idea of too much clutter stress you out?



Clutter stresses me out. If I could I'd have nearly bare rooms!

Q: What's something you've held onto for years purely for sentimental reasons (ie., no other use for it whatsoever)?


----------



## BullseyeB

Dmitra said:


> It sure feels like the same people screwing up and over right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clutter stresses me out. If I could I'd have nearly bare rooms!
> 
> Q: What's something you've held onto for years purely for sentimental reasons (ie., no other use for it whatsoever)?



A kindred spirit! Less is sometimes more~!

A: I have a really old (from the 70's) penguin shaped vase that doesn't hold water...never did, actually. I just like the lines of it~very artsy/freeflowing style

Q: What is your favorite piece of clothing in your wardrobe and why?


----------



## JulieD

A: A brown Shirt Dress and Brown pokadot tights (i have a matching pair of peektoe sling backs) Its classy and still sexy! makes me feel good to wear

Q: Who was the first boy/girl you fell in love with and how old were you?


----------



## Allie Cat

JulieD said:


> A: A brown Shirt Dress and Brown pokadot tights (i have a matching pair of peektoe sling backs) Its classy and still sexy! makes me feel good to wear
> 
> Q: Who was the first boy/girl you fell in love with and how old were you?



A: Her name was Shalegh Jackson, and she was in my class in 6th grade. For all my efforts over the next six years, she tolerated me at best and loathed me at worst. 

Q: What's the longest you've ever gone without sleep?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Nearly Four Days. It was pretty awesome, Minus the hallucinating, that was really trippy. Because I knew I was hallucinating, but at the same time, I felt like what I was seeing was real. Even though a minute later, it was gone. XD! 


Q) What's the scariest nightmare you've ever had?


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Nearly Four Days. It was pretty awesome, Minus the hallucinating, that was really trippy. Because I knew I was hallucinating, but at the same time, I felt like what I was seeing was real. Even though a minute later, it was gone. XD!
> 
> 
> Q) What's the scariest nightmare you've ever had?



*A. *Think it was a dream where I was being chased by nasty, weird, and creepy zombies who stealth attacked by getting violently sick on people. That, or the dream where I was being chased by some deranged serial killer...

*Q.* What is the weirdest thought or desire you've had?


----------



## mz_puss

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> *A. *Think it was a dream where I was being chased by nasty, weird, and creepy zombies who stealth attacked by getting violently sick on people. That, or the dream where I was being chased by some deranged serial killer...
> 
> *Q.* What is the weirdest thought or desire you've had?



a) when ever i eat cantelope, i cut it in half and spoon it out and i always want to wear it as a hat i cant resist ! there is always a time and a place to wear a cantelope cap ! 

Q) scariest horror film you have ever watched?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> a) when ever i eat cantelope, i cut it in half and spoon it out and i always want to wear it as a hat i cant resist ! there is always a time and a place to wear a cantelope cap !
> 
> Q) scariest horror film you have ever watched?



I dont watch horror as a general rule but was at a stumber party as a pre teen and I dont know what it was called but it had a little red riding hood snow white element all I remember is a very realistic face floating to the surface of some milk of course turning slowly bloody ewwww


Q: Who is your favourite famous bear?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: Who is your favourite famous bear?



A: Paddington Bear, of course!

Q: Do you still own a crimping iron?


----------



## Allie Cat

willowmoon said:


> A: Paddington Bear, of course!
> 
> Q: Do you still own a crimping iron?



I'm not answering your question because I don't know what that is, but I wanted to give you Paddington rep, but I couldn't. Sad llama. u_u


----------



## mz_puss

willowmoon said:


> A: Paddington Bear, of course!
> 
> Q: Do you still own a crimping iron?



a) No but 8 tragic years ago i wore my hair crimped to my year 11 formal i have pics of this event. lol ill show you all. :blush:

Q) whats the worst doo you have rocked and were proud of ( please attach picture ) ? 

View attachment 24487_329230023252_516368252_3543507_3682076_n.jpg


----------



## CPProp

mz_puss said:


> a) No but 8 tragic years ago i wore my hair crimped to my year 11 formal i have pics of this event. lol ill show you all. :blush:
> 
> Q) whats the worst doo you have rocked and were proud of ( please attach picture ) ?



A. School dance - all waltzy etc - there were no girls left so the little BBW English teacher made me dance with her, after a while I got fed up with bending over to reach her, so firmly griped her waist with my right arm and stool up straight- lifting her of the ground and continued dancing - she bellowed at me to put her down - this caused all the other kid to notice what was going on, she stormed off as the whole school fell about laughing at my antics I was proud I'd made so many people laugh - sorry no pic - have you noticed no body has a camera when you need one.

Q. How do electric eels reproduce with out shocking each other


----------



## BullseyeB

CPProp said:


> A. School dance - all waltzy etc - there were no girls left so the little BBW English teacher made me dance with her, after a while I got fed up with bending over to reach her, so firmly griped her waist with my right arm and stool up straight- lifting her of the ground and continued dancing - she bellowed at me to put her down - this caused all the other kid to notice what was going on, she stormed off as the whole school fell about laughing at my antics I was proud I'd made so many people laugh - sorry no pic - have you noticed no body has a camera when you need one.
> 
> Q. How do electric eels reproduce with out shocking each other



A: Very carefully, of course!

B: Favorite breed of dog?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Cavalier King Charles Spaniel! I've never owned one, but I swore to myself when I am older if I ever get a dog (even though I'm a _total_ cat person.) I'd want one of those. 









Q) What type of "Animal Person" Are you? Cat? Dog? Fish? Bird? Rodent? Reptile? =)


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) What type of "Animal Person" Are you? Cat? Dog? Fish? Bird? Rodent? Reptile? =)



A: Raised and owned by cats....it doesn't feel fully like home to me if I don't have a cat there.

Q: Do you maintain a bird feeder?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: Raised and owned by cats....it doesn't feel fully like home to me if I don't have a cat there.
> 
> Q: Do you maintain a bird feeder?


Well, I have parakeets, so yes. If you mean outside, I have a hummingbird feeder but to encourage them to fly south, I take it in in the fall. I can't put out seed feeders because of bears.

Q: Do you have a towel or cup or fork, etc. that you're particularly (perhaps, irrationally) attached to?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you have a towel or cup or fork, etc. that you're particularly (perhaps, irrationally) attached to?



Yes....all of the above.


Are you easily disappointed??


----------



## CPProp

MzDeeZyre said:


> Yes....all of the above.
> 
> 
> Are you easily disappointed??



A. Not at all

Q. Can you waggle your ears with out smileing (thats cheating)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Nope! Not an ear-wiggler. 


Q) Is there a certain song that makes you bawl like a babe? If so, what is it?


----------



## Allie Cat

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Nope! Not an ear-wiggler.
> 
> 
> Q) Is there a certain song that makes you bawl like a babe? If so, what is it?



A: The Brandy Tree, originally written by Gordon Bok, though the version that gets me is either Magpie's version or the one I sing with my dad.. or at least the first two verses until we start sobbing.

Q: What is your 'happy place'?


----------



## goatboy

Alicia Rose said:


> A: The Brandy Tree, originally written by Gordon Bok, though the version that gets me is either Magpie's version or the one I sing with my dad.. or at least the first two verses until we start sobbing.
> 
> Q: What is your 'happy place'?



A: On my bike, on the trail going through the woods, in the dead of night surprising animals.

Q: What's the strangest object in your house or apartment?


----------



## CPProp

goatboy said:


> A: On my bike, on the trail going through the woods, in the dead of night surprising animals.
> 
> Q: What's the strangest object in your house or apartment?



A. Me

Q. Have you ever drank tea / coffee through Cadburys chocolate finger biscuits


----------



## spiritangel

CPProp said:


> A. Me
> 
> Q. Have you ever drank tea / coffee through Cadburys chocolate finger biscuits



no but I have done a tim tam slam wich I think may be simmilar


What is your fav chocolate biscuit? (cookie for the americans)


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> no but I have done a tim tam slam wich I think may be simmilar
> 
> 
> What is your fav chocolate biscuit? (cookie for the americans)



A. Mcvities wholemeal milk chocolate ones

Q. Preference thick or thin cut Marmalade or not at all.


----------



## Tad

CPProp said:


> Q. Preference thick or thin cut Marmalade or not at all.



A: mildly prefer thin, but most important is that it be appropriately bitter. I don't like really sweet marmalade.

Q: Do you like your walls to be colorful, or more neutral?


----------



## NJDoll

Tad said:


> A: mildly prefer thin, but most important is that it be appropriately bitter. I don't like really sweet marmalade.
> 
> Q: Do you like your walls to be colorful, or more neutral?



A-My room is yellow, so I have am leaning to the colorful side. 
Q- Best and worst part about being in a serious relationship.


----------



## AsianXL

A-Best would be intimacy and the moments when you miss her. Worst would be betrayal and dishonesty.
Q-How many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Too damn many for _my_ taste. [No pun intended ]

Q) How do you get your news? Newspaper? Radio? TV? Internet?


----------



## BullseyeB

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Too damn many for _my_ taste. [No pun intended ]
> 
> Q) How do you get your news? Newspaper? Radio? TV? Internet?



A: All of the above

Q: Who are/were you closest to...Mom or Dad?


----------



## AsianXL

BullseyeB said:


> A: All of the above
> 
> Q: Who are/were you closest to...Mom or Dad?


A: Dad
Q: Which hand are you closest to...Left or Right?


----------



## littlefairywren

AsianXL said:


> A: Dad
> Q: Which hand are you closest to...Left or Right?



A: I enjoy each of my hands company equally....lol. 

Q: What would motivate you to up and leave your place of residence?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Unlivable situation, until my health is at risk, I'm pretty much rooted down. 


Q) Do you have a favourite style of house? If so, what is it?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Unlivable situation--- Rat/Cockroach/OtherNastyFucker Infestation, Busted Pipes/Walls/Ect, or Something Evil.
> 
> 
> Q) Do you have a favourite style of house? If so, what is it?



I am such a country girl at heart in so many ways cute cottage (roomy of course great country kitchen is a given) veggie garden and roses white picket fence great craft space would do me nicely

Q: what is the one thing that makes you stand up and say no I wont accept this?


----------



## mz_puss

spiritangel said:


> I am such a country girl at heart in so many ways cute cottage (roomy of course great country kitchen is a given) veggie garden and roses white picket fence great craft space would do me nicely
> 
> Q: what is the one thing that makes you stand up and say no I wont accept this?



A) racism 

Q) Boxers or briefs ?


----------



## willowmoon

mz_puss said:


> Q) Boxers or briefs ?



A: DEFINITELY boxers. 

Q: In your opinion, who is the most overrated actor/actress?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Keanu Reeves. I used to adore him, but I can now see why people bash his skills.

*Q. *What are you procrastinating from doing right now?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Exercising. [But I'm SICK! -Whine- ] XD


Q) Because the previous question was so brilliant, I'm asking it! *What are YOU procrastinating from doing right now?*


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Exercising. [But I'm SICK! -Whine- ] XD
> 
> 
> Q) Because the previous question was so brilliant, I'm asking it! *What are YOU procrastinating from doing right now?*



shhhh housework looks around but in truth am still way in bear show recovery mode


Q) what is something that has dissappointed you recently?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> shhhh housework looks around but in truth am still way in bear show recovery mode
> 
> 
> Q) what is something that has dissappointed you recently?



A.	NothingI have no expectations of anything and accept things as they are so I cant be disappointed if something I was not expecting does not happen. (sorry if thats not the response you expected) 

Q. Is this a healthy frame of mind to the above questionif not why not (Im always willing to learn and adapt)


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A.	NothingI have no expectations of anything and accept things as they are so I cant be disappointed if something I was not expecting does not happen. (sorry if thats not the response you expected)
> 
> Q. Is this a healthy frame of mind to the above questionif not why not (Im always willing to learn and adapt)



A: To always have expectations, is to place yourself in the way of disappointment. Accept people at face value, go with the flow....but if you do get let down, learn and move on. (btw, I suck at taking my own advice lol)

Q: Have you ever made a wish, and have it come true?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> A: To always have expectations, is to place yourself in the way of disappointment. Accept people at face value, go with the flow....but if you do get let down, learn and move on. (btw, I suck at taking my own advice lol)
> 
> Q: Have you ever made a wish, and have it come true?



A. Not to date

B. Home made or shop bought picked onions (shallots).........and why


----------



## Weirdo890

CPProp said:


> A. Not to date
> 
> B. Home made or shop bought picked onions (shallots).........and why



Answer: Store bought, because we're not growing any onions in our backyard right now.

Question: Have you ever tried quitting TV all together?


----------



## CPProp

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Store bought, because we're not growing any onions in our backyard right now.
> 
> Question: Have you ever tried quitting TV all together?



A. No but only watch it about 2 hour or less a week.

Q. Ever controlled pain by mental thought


----------



## Weirdo890

CPProp said:


> A. No but only watch it about 2 hour or less a week.
> 
> Q. Ever controlled pain by mental thought



Answer: Yes, but only just a little bit. Pain still hurts!!

Question: Do you believe that there is somebody for everybody?


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A. No but only watch it about 2 hour or less a week.
> 
> Q. Ever controlled pain by mental thought



A: Only a pain in the ass! But that never worked either lol 

Q: You find a bottle at the beach, and inside is a genie (of course). What are your three wishes?


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> A: Only a pain in the ass! But that never worked either lol
> 
> Q: You find a bottle at the beach, and inside is a genie (of course). What are your three wishes?



Answer: Money to pay for my college education and art training, for my girlfriend to be able to live with me, and for humanity to begin to learn the error of its ways.

Question: What is your favorite food?


----------



## spiritangel

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Money to pay for my college education and art training, for my girlfriend to be able to live with me, and for humanity to begin to learn the error of its ways.
> 
> Question: What is your favorite food?



seafood and chocolate (sorry not together though just those are my top two if I was richer I would eat more of foods)


Q) What is the one food craving you get the most?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> seafood and chocolate (sorry not together though just those are my top two if I was richer I would eat more of foods)
> 
> 
> Q) What is the one food craving you get the most?



A: Carbs! Pasta, bread, pasta, rice and pasta lol.

Q: What is one thing you know you wont like, even if you have not tasted it yet?


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> A: Carbs! Pasta, bread, pasta, rice and pasta lol.
> 
> Q: What is one thing you know you wont like, even if you have not tasted it yet?



Answer: Sushi. Raw fish wrapped in seaweed does not appeal to my tastebuds at all.

Question: Are you frank and open about your sexuality, or do you keep it to yourself?


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Are you frank and open about your sexuality, or do you keep it to yourself?



A: Pretty much keep it all to myself, except on these boards. Somehow I don't mind telling total strangers things I'd hate to discuss with those close to me 

Q: Do you get your daily recommended servings of vegetables?


----------



## CPProp

Tad said:


> A: Pretty much keep it all to myself, except on these boards. Somehow I don't mind telling total strangers things I'd hate to discuss with those close to me
> 
> Q: Do you get your daily recommended servings of vegetables?



A. Yep once a week all at once.

Q. Sheets and blanket or duvet


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A. Yep once a week all at once.
> 
> Q. Sheets and blanket or duvet



A: Sheets and quilt (that is what we call a duvet here). And then I have another blanket at the end of the bed, for when my footsies get cold.

Q: Do you have any allergies?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> A: Sheets and quilt (that is what we call a duvet here). And then I have another blanket at the end of the bed, for when my footsies get cold.
> 
> Q: Do you have any allergies?



A. Yes like dust / pollen but they come and go in 7 years cycles, continues ones - diesel oil, elastoplast adhesive, all washing up liquids.

Q. Normally warm or cold hands


----------



## CastingPearls

My hands are warm. My feet are popsicles.

Q: Do you have a favorite sitcom?


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> My hands are warm. My feet are popsicles.
> 
> Q: Do you have a favorite sitcom?



A. Yes Dads Army

Q. What is your funniest / embarrassing wind experience (meteorological that is)


----------



## BlowingCandle

A: I don't really have one that I can recall. lol And I have been thinking about this one for a while trying to see if something came to mind. 


Q: favorite movie quote?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

BlowingCandle said:


> A: I don't really have one that I can recall. lol And I have been thinking about this one for a while trying to see if something came to mind.
> 
> Q: favorite movie quote?



A: "Well, I generally come in at least fifteen minutes late, ah, I use the side door - that way Lumbergh can't see me, heh heh - and, uh, after that I just sorta space out for about an hour." (Office Space)

Q: What's your desktop background of?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) An Anime Vampire Couple. ( http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af156/DrakeandKieve/Vampire Knight/Picture823.jpg?1290148071 )


Q) Do you like playing any games on your computer? If so, which is your favorite?


----------



## Ample Pie

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) An Anime Vampire Couple. ( http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af156/DrakeandKieve/Vampire Knight/Picture823.jpg?1290148071 )
> 
> 
> Q) Do you like playing any games on your computer? If so, which is your favorite?



A) Maple Story

Q) What's the last thing or occurrence that made you actually jump from fright or because it startled you?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Ample Pie said:


> A) Maple Story
> 
> Q) What's the last thing or occurrence that made you actually jump from fright or because it startled you?



A) This girl at work said, "What's that on your arm?" And I thought it was a spider! lol It was just a sticker that got on me because of pharmacy stuff ha

Q) If you could go back to any particular moment in time, where would you go?


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q) If you could go back to any particular moment in time, where would you go?



A: I'd go back in time to the late 1970's, buy a gazillion Star Wars action figures leaving them unopened, and resell them on ebay years down the road. Knowing my luck, I'd have Jean-Claude Van Damme preventing me from carrying out my master plan.  Yep, "TimeCop" reference.

Q: Do you prefer thin crust or thick crust when it comes to pizza?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Thick crust! [But ultimately, Cheese-Filled is om-nommy. ]

Q) What is your favorite Meal?


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Thick crust! [But ultimately, Cheese-Filled is om-nommy. ]
> 
> Q) What is your favorite Meal?



A. Egg on toast with Brown sauce (anything else takes to long to prepare)

Q. Mince pies straight or with an icing topping


----------



## SillyLady

A: Icing!!!!!!!! (Mince Pie?? lol What is that?)

Q: Favorite vacation spot?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Anywhere that is fun!

Question: Why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## willowmoon

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Anywhere that is fun!
> 
> Question: Why is a raven like a writing desk?



A: I haven't the slightest idea.

Q: Why is it that most movie sequels suck?


----------



## SillyLady

Q: Because they lack originality? I like some sequels.. LOL

A: Why do they say blondes have more fun?


----------



## Weirdo890

willowmoon said:


> A: I haven't the slightest idea.
> 
> Q: Why is it that most movie sequels suck?



Answer: My opinion is that they are an unnecessary addition to an already complete story. Not to mention it's a hard balancing act to be faithful enough to the original so it doesn't feel to different, while being different enough to not be accused of simply remaking the original.

Question: Who is your favorite author?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Because Ignorance is Bliss


Q) What do you spend most of your time on the internet doing?


----------



## Weirdo890

SillyLady said:


> Q: Because they lack originality? I like some sequels.. LOL
> 
> A: Why do they say blondes have more fun?



Answer: Because the bleach they use seeps into their brains and causes them to trip like LSD.

Question: What is your favorite type or genre of book to read?


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Because Ignorance is Bliss
> 
> 
> Q) What do you spend most of your time on the internet doing?



Answer: Looking at animation blogs.

Question: Why is it that I always just miss answering before somebody else?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

...LOL We're all kinds of screwed up in here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Looking at animation blogs.
> 
> Question: Why is it that I always just miss answering before somebody else?


Timing is everything but it's okay. No one is being graded. Not where it really matters, at least.

Q: Do you have a blog? Do you read blogs?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Timing is everything but it's okay. No one is being graded. Not where it really matters, at least.
> 
> Q: Do you have a blog? Do you read blogs?



Answer: Yes, I do have a blog, and I also read blogs, mostly pertaining to animation and comic books.

Question: Why do film adaptations usually pale in comparison to the original books?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Yes, I do have a blog, and I also read blogs, mostly pertaining to animation and comic books.
> 
> Question: Why do film adaptations usually pale in comparison to the original books?



A: Because once you've read the book(s), you have expectations of what's to be shown in the movie(s). When those expectations aren't met - either due to having to cut too much out of the film for time, or them deciding to keep out parts of the book they deemed unimportant enough to display - you leave disappointed. I guess they can't make us all happy unless they made two separate movies for non-readers and readers lol

Q: Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) OJ Simpson. 


Q) Why was there always one thing that wasn't like the others? [Seriously! Who groups these things? ]


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) OJ Simpson.
> Q) Why was there always one thing that wasn't like the others? [Seriously! Who groups these things? ]



A: So we'd grow up having that stupid song in our heads!! Which is now playing in mine, thanks!! lol

Q: Why won't they let the Trix rabbit have some dern cereal?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Because they're greedy little midgets.

Q) What is Captain Crunch the Captain of?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Because they're greedy little midgets.
> 
> Q) What is Captain Crunch the Captain of?



A: Crunch, of course 

Q: What is love? (Baby, don't hurt me!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) "Love is a chemical process which causes delusion" - Dr. Temperance Brennan. [Bones]


Q) Who's your Daddy?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

A: Chuck Norris

Q: What do you really want to buy on Black Friday?


----------



## CastingPearls

If money were no object? An iPad, a Fujifilm digital camera and a new pink full size laptop. Barring that, I'm buying lingerie, perfume and more books on writing fiction.

Q: The holidays are upon us. Whether you believe or not, do you indulge in activities like watching those cute movie, feasting, putting up a tree and lights or whatever might be your family or cultural traditions?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CastingPearls said:


> If money were no object? An iPad, a Fujifilm digital camera and a new pink full size laptop. Barring that, I'm buying lingerie, perfume and more books on writing fiction.
> 
> Q: The holidays are upon us. Whether you believe or not, do you indulge in activities like watching those cute movie, feasting, putting up a tree and lights or whatever might be your family or cultural traditions?



A: Always. These are memories I grew up with and want them to be something I pass down to my son. 

Q: What kind of Christmas shopper are you? Do you buy through the year? Do you wait until the last minute?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Both. I Give my photos as presents [in various forms. Ornaments, Cards, Framed Pictures, Ect.] so through the year, I take the photos. And at the last minute, I order them printed. =} 

Q) What are you hoping to afford for the upcoming holiday? [Whatever holiday you may celebrate]


----------



## SillyLady

A: I am hoping to afford lots and lots of gifts for my adorable nieces and nephews!! lol 

Q: What is your goal weight?


----------



## CastingPearls

SillyLady said:


> A: I am hoping to afford lots and lots of gifts for my adorable nieces and nephews!! lol
> 
> Q: What is your goal weight?


I don't have a goal. I like me at whatever weight I am.

Q: What book or film most affected you profoundly and how?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CastingPearls said:


> I don't have a goal. I like me at whatever weight I am.
> 
> Q: What book or film most affected you profoundly and how?



A: Paradise Lost (HBO Documentary). The documentary centered around a murder case that took place about an hour from here back in 1993. Though I knew 'of' the case, it wasn't until a few months prior to my watching that, did I really get into delving for info on it. It totally opened my eyes, to say the least. *Free the West Memphis 3!!!*

Q: What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Playing "Family Games" of Mario Party with my mom and dad.


Q) What extreme would you go to, in order to see your absolute favorite person in the world? [be it a friend, or celebrity, ect.]


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Playing "Family Games" of Mario Party with my mom and dad.
> 
> 
> Q) What extreme would you go to, in order to see your absolute favorite person in the world? [be it a friend, or celebrity, ect.]



A: If we are talking an absolute favourite person, then I would do anything it takes. And I would hope they felt I was important enough, to do the same for me.

Q: Would you follow your favourite season around the globe if you could, if money were no object?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> A: If we are talking an absolute favourite person, then I would do anything it takes. And I would hope they felt I was important enough, to do the same for me.
> 
> Q: Would you follow your favourite season around the globe if you could, if money were no object?



A. loving all the seasons equally - would go to the places that had the best of each season - perhaps being a bit bias and having been a around the globe a bit - the UK come close for all four.

Q. What things and events would you like to happen to make your ultimate date


----------



## Weirdo890

CPProp said:


> A. loving all the seasons equally - would go to the places that had the best of each season - perhaps being a bit bias and having been a around the globe a bit - the UK come close for all four.
> 
> Q. What things and events would you like to happen to make your ultimate date



Answer: Candle light, a romantic dinner, and plenty of money to take my love all around Seattle. :wubu:

Question: Wax on or Wax off?


----------



## CPProp

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Candle light, a romantic dinner, and plenty of money to take my love all around Seattle. :wubu:
> 
> Question: Wax on or Wax off?



A. wax on - can see where I'm going (wax off its dark)

Q. preference Fortnum and Mason or Harrods


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> A. wax on - can see where I'm going (wax off its dark)
> 
> Q. preference Fortnum and Mason or Harrods



A: Not sure if we have either. I prefer to go in and get back out again with a minimum of fuss, when it comes to shopping. I am not a browser, except when it comes to food.

Q: What do you most like to shop for?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> A: Not sure if we have either. I prefer to go in and get back out again with a minimum of fuss, when it comes to shopping. I am not a browser, except when it comes to food.
> 
> You would love Harrods food hall - a real Aladins cave
> 
> Q: What do you most like to shop for?



A. Gadgets but only shop when necessary.

Q. Going away which is prefered Flying or sailing to your destination


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Traveling Alone? Flying. Traveling with friends? ...still Flying. 


Q) Plane, Train, or Automobile---Which would you use to travel across your country, if money were no option?


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Traveling Alone? Flying. Traveling with friends? ...still Flying.
> 
> 
> Q) Plane, Train, or Automobile---Which would you use to travel across your country, if money were no option?



A. has to be Automobile - is such a small country - with something always interesting just around the corner. that would be missed by plane or train.

Q. Which for fun do you prefer when travelling from A to B SatNav or road map


----------



## mz_puss

A) Being a fatty train or car would be most comfortable and You get to stop and have an adventure on the way. But business class plane is quicker and luxurious so it would really be a hard choice. I dont think i can answer that ! hmmm. If it was to another country i choose cruise ship  

Damm Cpprop beat me to it ! 

But to answer Him A) road map for sure hate those damm sat navs ! 

Q) Either Fa or BBW/SSBBW , is there any social event you feel limited in due to your preference or size ?


----------



## CPProp

mz_puss said:


> A) Being a fatty train or car would be most comfortable and You get to stop and have an adventure on the way. But business class plane is quicker and luxurious so it would really be a hard choice. I dont think i can answer that ! hmmm. If it was to another country i choose cruise ship
> 
> Damm Cpprop beat me to it !
> 
> But to answer Him A) road map for sure hate those damm sat navs !
> 
> Q) Either Fa or BBW/SSBBW , is there any social event you feel limited in due to your preference or size ?




Sincere apologies MZ _Puss 

And Im probably going to be a pain in the proverbial in answering your question to.

A.	being an FA, what ever social event there is always going to be a BBW/SSBBW that one can zero in on  but 98% of the time they are young enough to be a daughter  so to me the limiting factor is age not preference, nor will it ever be.

Q. your best way to relax hot shower or bath


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) Being a fatty train or car would be most comfortable and You get to stop and have an adventure on the way. But business class plane is quicker and luxurious so it would really be a hard choice. I dont think i can answer that ! hmmm. If it was to another country i choose cruise ship
> 
> Damm Cpprop beat me to it !
> 
> But to answer Him A) road map for sure hate those damm sat navs !
> 
> Q) Either Fa or BBW/SSBBW , is there any social event you feel limited in due to your preference or size ?



just going to the theatre or large concerts as the handles on the seats mean I dont fit

Q) What is your favourite christmas movie?


----------



## CastingPearls

It's a toss-up between Scrooge (1951) starring Alistair Sim or Scrooge The Musical (1970) starring Albert Finney. It's a Wonderful Life is also a sentimental favorite.

Q: What is your one favorite holiday (any holiday) tradition?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> just going to the theatre or large concerts as the handles on the seats mean I dont fit
> 
> Q) What is your favourite christmas movie?



A. the Muppets Christmas Carol.......so reminds me of me lol.

Q. if money was no object.........what would be your christmas choice of perfume / after shave or whatever


----------



## Amaranthine

CPProp said:


> A. the Muppets Christmas Carol.......so reminds me of me lol.
> 
> Q. if money was no object.........what would be your christmas choice of perfume / after shave or whatever



A: This extraordinarily priced little bottle: http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P274407&categoryId=B70

I'm already getting some of the perfume...just not in that spiffy bottle.

Q: Are you brave enough to go out on Black Friday? If so, what are you out looking for?


----------



## CPProp

Amaranthine said:


> A: This extraordinarily priced little bottle: http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P274407&categoryId=B70
> 
> I'm already getting some of the perfume...just not in that spiffy bottle.
> 
> Q: Are you brave enough to go out on Black Friday? If so, what are you out looking for?



A. yes and I'm out looking for whatever my bank manager tells me I can afford. 

Q. what would your reaction be if you were given a lawn mower for christmas.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I would be happy! Ours is on the brink of destruction. [I'd be happier if it came with it's own lawn-mowing-elf, however.  ]


Q) Do you by into all this holiday hype? Or are you a Bah-Humbug'er ?


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I would be happy! Ours is on the brink of destruction. [I'd be happier if it came with it's own lawn-mowing-elf, however.  ]
> 
> 
> Q) Do you by into all this holiday hype? Or are you a Bah-Humbug'er ?



A) I used to be a Bah-Humbug'er, but in the last few years I've looked forward to it a lot more, especially this year.

Q) Do you have a real tree for Christmas, or a plastic one? And if it's plastic, is it a different colour?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rellis10 said:


> A) I used to be a Bah-Humbug'er, but in the last few years I've looked forward to it a lot more, especially this year.
> 
> Q) Do you have a real tree for Christmas, or a plastic one? And if it's plastic, is it a different colour?



A: Plastic, and it's white. The smell of a real one really starts to bother me after awhile so I stick with the artificial.

Q: What's your favorite holiday movie?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: Plastic, and it's white. The smell of a real one really starts to bother me after awhile so I stick with the artificial.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite holiday movie?



I have far to many to name but a Muppets Christmas Carol would be one I erm actually started watching it in october the songs are soo darn catchy 

gets lost merrily singing there goes mr humbug, there goes mr grim, 


q: What is your favourite christmas song?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spiritangel said:


> I have far to many to name but a Muppets Christmas Carol would be one I erm actually started watching it in october the songs are soo darn catchy
> 
> gets lost merrily singing there goes mr humbug, there goes mr grim,
> 
> 
> q: What is your favourite christmas song?



A: Baby It's Cold Outside

Q: What's the most favorite gift you ever received?


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: Baby It's Cold Outside
> 
> Q: What's the most favorite gift you ever received?



A: As an 8 year old, getting nine different Star Wars action figures from my Dad. It was completely unexpected because we didn't have much money at the time, and he knew how much I loved the movie. I'll never forget that. 

Q: What movie creeped you out the most and why?


----------



## mz_puss

willowmoon said:


> A: As an 8 year old, getting nine different Star Wars action figures from my Dad. It was completely unexpected because we didn't have much money at the time, and he knew how much I loved the movie. I'll never forget that.
> 
> Q: What movie creeped you out the most and why?



A) had to be the exorcist when it first came out, i use to see the poster for it when i walked past the video store and it was the girl bent over backwards possessed, And it gave me nightmares for years, then one day my friend convinced me to watch it so id get over my nightmares...lets just say it didnt help with my nightmares. But im a huge sook i cant watch any scary movies...Im a total baby ! lol. 

Q) whats the weirdest dream you have ever had?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) My "End of the world" Type dream. The sky is a green/gray color and the world has a gray-ish overtone to it. There's people everywhere. I'm between 17 and 19, and Immersed in this group of people. Buildings are crumbling, and we run through a store. People are grabbing food items, drink items, necessities. All of a sudden, everyone kind of .. slows their running, to a walk. They drop everything in their hands, and we walk out of the store. On my way out, I grab a Teddy bear that, I _felt_ was mine and had actual sentimental value in this dream. I followed everyone and we stopped by some train tracks, and all of a sudden a train pulled up. We boarded, slowly, and I dropped my bear outside the door. Immediately I notice it's dark, and I'm alone. There's a round table, with two red victorian-style looking chairs, and one lit candle on the table. It's flickering, and I hear ..It's instrumental and soft music in low-tones, almost like a Gothic "Elevator" style Music. But I feel happy and calm instead of scared. 



Q) You are told you need to go out and shoot a deer. Do you choose a camera, or a gun?


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) [/Editting]
> 
> 
> 
> Q) You are told you need to go out and shoot a deer. Do you choose a camera, or a gun?



Answer: Camera, because I can use a camera. 

Question: What do you want most out of life?


----------



## Noir

A: To end up happy and with no regrets.

Q: What is the one thing you wish for yourself to NEVER go through in life?


----------



## spiritangel

Noir said:


> A: To end up happy and with no regrets.
> 
> Q: What is the one thing you wish for yourself to NEVER go through in life?



total lack of creativity in any way shape or form or to have to give up making my bears because I simply cannot anymore (worst nightmare for me I guess)

Q: What do you think of handmade christmas pressies?


----------



## Noir

A: MUCH Better than store bought. The person actually had to put time and effort into your present to make it perfect in their eyes for you. 

Q: Favorite Holiday Tradition you or your family take part in?


----------



## spiritangel

Noir said:


> A: MUCH Better than store bought. The person actually had to put time and effort into your present to make it perfect in their eyes for you.
> 
> Q: Favorite Holiday Tradition you or your family take part in?



its one I miss a lot now that we have all moved out of the old neighbourhood but after unwrapping pressies going accross the road to the Corbens and having ham and homegrown tomatos on toast with everyone then running from house to house to see what everyone else had gotten

I have tried over the years to start traditions with my sister but she kinda ignores them even got a really lovely santa plate and cup russ worth like $30 and it got used once then got broken , I do try to add to her tradition wich is that my nieces get a christmas ornament every year so I try to remember to make them one or buy them a nice one in the sales


Q: What is your favourite holliday season and why?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite holliday season and why?



A: Christmas, because there is so much to it....lights and decorations, music, shopping, parties, getting and trimming a tree, presents, food....plus this time of year right now, just before the Christmas season picks up, is the gloomiest, greyest, dampest, most miserable time of the year here, so Christmas comes at the right time to cheer me up each year 

Q: When setting a wake-up alarm, do you use the radio, or some sort of bell/beep/other-noise to wake you up? If the radio, what sort of station do you choose?


----------



## blueeyedevie

> Q: When setting a wake-up alarm, do you use the radio, or some sort of bell/beep/other-noise to wake you up? If the radio, what sort of station do you choose?



A: I set my iphone alarm. It is a annoying beeping, which H. usually hits the snooze button four to five times before he actually gets out of bed, by which time I am awake, wishing to have sleep through the alarm since I don't have to get up...LOL

Q: What is on your Christmas list this year?


----------



## CPProp

blueeyedevie said:


> A: I set my iphone alarm. It is a annoying beeping, which H. usually hits the snooze button four to five times before he actually gets out of bed, by which time I am awake, wishing to have sleep through the alarm since I don't have to get up...LOL
> 
> Q: What is on your Christmas list this year?



A. Coffee - I spilled it as I was writing it.

Q. why do we celebrating a christian event on what is a pagan day


----------



## spiritangel

CPProp said:


> A. Coffee - I spilled it as I was writing it.
> 
> Q. why do we celebrating a christian event on what is a pagan day



Because if you study history and religion religion has adopted and adapted many pagan hollidays and some of the rituals it was to indoctrine and make religion seem more appealing to the pagans as the changes were gradual

Q: IF you were going to buy or make me a pressent what would it be and why?


----------



## mz_puss

spiritangel said:


> Because if you study history and religion religion has adopted and adapted many pagan hollidays and some of the rituals it was to indoctrine and make religion seem more appealing to the pagans as the changes were gradual
> 
> Q: IF you were going to buy or make me a pressent what would it be and why?



A) you already know ! 

Q) If you were surrounded by giant angry human eating marshmallow monsters, how would u defend yourself ?


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> A) you already know !
> 
> Q) If you were surrounded by giant angry human eating marshmallow monsters, how would u defend yourself ?


I'd use you as a shield. They'd eat you first cos you're sweeter. LOL

Q: What's your favorite accent or dialect to hear a person speak?


----------



## mz_puss

CastingPearls said:


> I'd use you as a shield. They'd eat you first cos you're sweeter. LOL
> 
> Q: What's your favorite accent or dialect to hear a person speak?



A) south African,,, i love that accent, but welsh is good to... I just love foreigners ok !!! 

Q) what mythical creature do u wish was real ?


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> I'd use you as a shield. They'd eat you first cos you're sweeter. LOL
> 
> Q: What's your favorite accent or dialect to hear a person speak?



A. any gallic or celtic twang.

Q. Travel not being a problem - which plant would you like to visit and why


IB be to slow


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CPProp said:


> A. any gallic or celtic twang.
> 
> Q. Travel not being a problem - which plant would you like to visit and why



A. Well, I've been to the Yamato-Kyogo plant over in Japan. Does that count? 

Q. Did you go Black Friday shopping today?


----------



## CastingPearls

CPProp said:


> A. any gallic or celtic twang.
> 
> Q. Travel not being a problem - which plant would you like to visit and why
> 
> 
> IB be to slow


Q) what mythical creature do u wish was real ?

A) The Oracle of Delphi. I have a lot of questions for that chick.


CPProp--plant? planet? <confused> If it's a planet, Jupiter. Because it's the biggest planet in the solar system and to me, the prettiest.


Q: What cartoon character do you wish were real?


----------



## CPProp

mz_puss said:


> A) south African,,, i love that accent, but welsh is good to... I just love foreigners ok !!!
> 
> Q) what mythical creature do u wish was real ?



A. the sirens ( music whilst you drownd)

Q. which planet has your fancy and why

OK no worries like a gentleman i give up lol


----------



## CastingPearls

see above and lets start fresh! LOL


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> Q) what mythical creature do u wish was real ?
> 
> A) The Oracle of Delphi. I have a lot of questions for that chick.
> 
> 
> CPProp--plant? planet? <confused> If it's a planet, Jupiter. Because it's the biggest planet in the solar system and to me, the prettiest.
> 
> 
> Q: What cartoon character do you wish were real?



A. Penfold (my avatar) - he cracks me up with his comments and he wears glasses to lol.

Q. what would be your Ideal romantic evening


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Dinner and a Moonlit walk through the park. [Or a Full Moon Picnic.]


Q) Day or night?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Dinner and a Moonlit walk through the park. [Or a Full Moon Picnic.]
> 
> 
> Q) Day or night?



both 


Q: DO you believe in life after death?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I'm.. tired to make sense of that sentence. So I'll simply state I believe Reincarnation.


Q) What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## DJ_S

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I'm.. tired to make sense of that sentence. So I'll simply state I believe Reincarnation.
> 
> 
> Q) What time do you usually go to bed?




A) Depends on the day, usually 11-1am

Q) If you've come to terms with your hate, why do you keep hating?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I'm.. tired to make sense of that sentence. So I'll simply state I believe Reincarnation.
> 
> 
> Q) What time do you usually go to bed?



anywhere from midnight to erm 3 or 5 or 6am depending on how tired I am and how much of an insomniac I am being


Q) DO you bake anything at christmas time and if so what?


----------



## Aust99

DJ_S said:


> A) Depends on the day, usually 11-1am
> 
> Q) If you've come to terms with your hate, why do you keep hating?




A: In my opinion, liars don't deserve forgiveness... Some people hurt people so much that even if they can forgive.... it is still there in their heart. 



spiritangel said:


> anywhere from midnight to erm 3 or 5 or 6am depending on how tired I am and how much of an insomniac I am being
> 
> 
> Q) DO you bake anything at christmas time and if so what?



A: Don't bake, make White Christmas though.... 




Q: Do you know anyone famous?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> A: In my opinion, liars don't deserve forgiveness... Some people hurt people so much that even if they can forgive.... it is still there in their heart.
> 
> 
> 
> A: Don't bake, make White Christmas though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Do you know anyone famous?




Yes (well sort of I havent spoken to him for ages but is a childhood friend and old neighbour) Nathan Hudson Lead singer of the band FAKER

Q: Who is the most famous person you have ever met?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: Who is the most famous person you have ever met?



A: George Takei (Mr. Sulu) from Star Trek, when I was 8 years old.

Q: What's your favorite color when it comes to Skittles candy?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spiritangel said:


> Yes (well sort of I havent spoken to him for ages but is a childhood friend and old neighbour) Nathan Hudson Lead singer of the band FAKER
> 
> Q: Who is the most famous person you have ever met?



A: Hrmm. I have met Merle Haggard (lol) and the lead singer from Shinedown, Brett. 'The Rock's' dad, Rocky Johnson, lives in this area, so I've met him a few times.

Edit: Ack! I was beat lol



willowmoon said:


> A: George Takei (Mr. Sulu) from Star Trek, when I was 8 years old.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite color when it comes to Skittles candy?



A: I don't really have a favorite in those. I just don't eat the purple and green ones. I don't eat the purple and green candies in anything.

Q: What's the one thing you want the most right now?


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q: What's the one thing you want the most right now?



A: What .... or who? Wait, I can't answer a question with a question. Or can I? Dammit, did it again! :doh:

Q: Who was your "teen idol" crush when you were younger?


----------



## Noir

A: Ok this will sound a bit lame. I didnt really have a high school teen crush. I found/ still find it a little pointless to have intangible crushes on a person. Just waste of emotion and energy in my eyes. So I concentrated on my high school girlfriend. So I would say my Teen Idol crush was my ex from high school.

Q: If you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

Noir said:


> A: Ok this will sound a bit lame. I didnt really have a high school teen crush. I found/ still find it a little pointless to have intangible crushes on a person. Just waste of emotion and energy in my eyes. So I concentrated on my high school girlfriend. So I would say my Teen Idol crush was my ex from high school.
> 
> Q: If you could have any super power, what would it be?



flying at super speeds so I can visit my favourite people and distance wouldnt be a problem

Q: What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> flying at super speeds so I can visit my favourite people and distance wouldnt be a problem
> 
> Q: What is your favourite fruit?



A. was going to say strawberries but remembered they are not a fruit - so it has to be the good old cox's pipin apples.

Q. What is your favourite nut


----------



## rellis10

A)The humble peanut, or hazelnut.

Q) What's your all time favorite song?


----------



## CPProp

rellis10 said:


> A)The humble peanut, or hazelnut.
> 
> Q) What's your all time favorite song?



A. May it Be - Enya

Q. excluding auntys and family at what age was your first kiss


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I don't know, I haven't been kissed yet. 

Q) What was your dream job when you were 14?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I don't know, I haven't been kissed yet.
> 
> Q) What was your dream job when you were 14?



A: During that time and through most of high school, I wanted to be a lawyer...like Matlock lol And then OJ Simpson and my lack of being able to get up in front of my very small classroom to deliver a speech, ruined that lol

Q: What is your favorite restaurant? And why?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I love this sushi place close to where I live called Nagoya! It is so so good!!

Q: If you could break 1 law and not suffer the consequences, which law would it be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Grand Larsony


Q) Do you drink alcohol? If so, what is your favorite type to drink?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Grand Larsony
> 
> 
> Q) Do you drink alcohol? If so, what is your favorite type to drink?



yes but pretty rarely its sooo not in the budget ooh

I am partial to vodka cruisers, butterscotch snapps, baileys, black russians, apple cider and pure blonde beer on the occassion I feel like beer



Q) What is your favourite non alcaholic drink?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Soda, Cappucino, or Tea. 


Q) What is your favorite appetizer?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Soda, Cappucino, or Tea.
> 
> 
> Q) What is your favorite appetizer?



A: I think the best appetizer I ever had was from a restaurant from Memphis called _Rendezvous_. You may have seen them a time or two on one of the 'best eats' shows on the Food Network. Besides having the best dry rub ribs anywhere around here, their cheese plate & sausage appetizer (which is nothing more than cheese and sausage with seasoning) is absolutely fantastic! It's definitely a 'must do' stop if you ever go to visit Memphis, TN.

Q: What's playing on your TV right now?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) "Fishticks" Episode of South Park. :wubu: 


Q) What's your favorite Television Show?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) What's your favorite Television Show?



A: I would have to say my favorite TV show was "LOST" which I wish was still on! 

Q: Does anyone truly like Ovaltine?


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> A: I would have to say my favorite TV show was "LOST" which I wish was still on!
> 
> Q: Does anyone truly like Ovaltine?




A: I do! I do! And it's amazing in coffee.

Q: White lights or colored lights on your christmas tree?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Linda said:


> A: I do! I do! And it's amazing in coffee.
> 
> Q: White lights or colored lights on your christmas tree?



A: I have a white tree, that is pre-lit with white lights. I may be adding colored lights to it this year, idk. I do kinda like the subtlety of it, but I love color lol

Q: What did you have for supper? Or if you haven't had supper yet, what will you have?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: I have a white tree, that is pre-lit with white lights. I may be adding colored lights to it this year, idk. I do kinda like the subtlety of it, but I love color lol
> 
> Q: What did you have for supper? Or if you haven't had supper yet, what will you have?



I am not sure it will either be a mushroom and cheese omelette or spag bol 


Q: What is your favourite type of cake?


----------



## KnottyOne

spiritangel said:


> I am not sure it will either be a mushroom and cheese omelette or spag bol
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite type of cake?



Red Velvet, soooo good

Q: What is the one band or artist you've always wanted to see in concert?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

KnottyOne said:


> Red Velvet, soooo good
> 
> Q: What is the one band or artist you've always wanted to see in concert?



A: STAIND!! Aaron Lewis is currently on a solo tour, but if the band ever gets remotely near here, I'm SO going!

Q: Which concert has been your favorite?


----------



## DJ_S

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q: Which concert has been your favorite?



A:

Seeing MADNESS perform live in Australia (2009), for their final World tour. Have been a fan since I was a lad, living in England.
The venue was filled with every type of subculture, with a massive pure vibe and all there to pay respect an skank about!!

Q:

To all the smokers (non-smokers need not answer), What do you enjoy about smoking, if anything and how long have you smoked for?


----------



## CastingPearls

DJ_S said:


> A:
> 
> Seeing MADNESS perform live in Australia (2009), for their final World tour. Have been a fan since I was a lad, living in England.
> The venue was filled with every type of subculture, with a massive pure vibe and all there to pay respect an skank about!!
> 
> Q:
> 
> To all the smokers (non-smokers need not answer), What do you enjoy about smoking, if anything and how long have you smoked for?


This thread will die if we all wait around for a smoker so I'll bite.
Former smoker who loved it but decided it was a filthy habit.
I used to smoke a brand called Parliament Lights 100's and about a pack and a half (30) a day and up to a pack of 20 at a party. I loved the way the smoke rose up from the cigarette and I used to like the long white cigarettes in my hand. Also the hand to mouth motion. I'm very orally fixated. I smoked for 12 years and quit about 17 years ago, cold turkey. Every once in a while I miss it esp at a party or when I'm at a club with friends but then I remember I'm doing my lungs and wardrobe a favor and get over it real fast. I love all my friends who smoke. They can smoke on my porch or deck but indoors is off-limits.

Q: What is your favorite room in the house and why?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> This thread will die if we all wait around for a smoker so I'll bite.
> Former smoker who loved it but decided it was a filthy habit.
> I used to smoke a brand called Parliament Lights 100's and about a pack and a half (30) a day and up to a pack of 20 at a party. I loved the way the smoke rose up from the cigarette and I used to like the long white cigarettes in my hand. Also the hand to mouth motion. I'm very orally fixated. I smoked for 12 years and quit about 17 years ago, cold turkey. Every once in a while I miss it esp at a party or when I'm at a club with friends but then I remember I'm doing my lungs and wardrobe a favor and get over it real fast. I love all my friends who smoke. They can smoke on my porch or deck but indoors is off-limits.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite room in the house and why?



A: My bedroom. It's my haven, and I have it nice and cosy....lots of pillows etc. The kitchen is a close second, but only because it contains food.

Q: If you were to change one element of your personality, what would it be and why?


----------



## goatboy

littlefairywren said:


> Q: If you were to change one element of your personality, what would it be and why?



A: I would be less of a procrastinator.

Q: What would you do if you were able to be invisible at will?


----------



## spiritangel

goatboy said:


> A: I would be less of a procrastinator.
> 
> Q: What would you do if you were able to be invisible at will?



be a fly on the wall for some conversations to know how people truly felt about me, although I do have the urge to say steal stuff cause I think it would be funny to see stuff floating away in thin air or act ghostly none of wich Id do but so much fun to think about


Q: Do you buy yourself a christmas pressent? and if so what will this years be?


----------



## goatboy

spiritangel said:


> be a fly on the wall for some conversations to know how people truly felt about me, although I do have the urge to say steal stuff cause I think it would be funny to see stuff floating away in thin air or act ghostly none of wich Id do but so much fun to think about
> 
> 
> Q: Do you buy yourself a christmas pressent? and if so what will this years be?



What a great, honest answer. 

A: I don't in any formal sense. if I need or want something and it just happens to be the Christmas season, I'll buy it, but I don't look at it as a present. This sounds like a clause in a legal contract.

Q: If you could shape shift. What animal or thing would you shift into?


----------



## spiritangel

goatboy said:


> What a great, honest answer.
> 
> A: I don't in any formal sense. if I need or want something and it just happens to be the Christmas season, I'll buy it, but I don't look at it as a present. This sounds like a clause in a legal contract.
> 
> Q: If you could shape shift. What animal or thing would you shift into?



fantastic question

A dolphin so I could explore the ocean and because they always look to be having such a great time

or some kind of bird so I could fly around I think there is enermous freedom in either of those things


Q:What animal do you think you are most like and why?


----------



## goatboy

spiritangel said:


> Q:What animal do you think you are most like and why?



A: A cat. I'm a bit detached and aloof, but still have a sensual side. Ive always been nocturnal. Oh, and curiosity.

Q: You can time travel. Where would you go? What would you do?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I think I'd be too paranoid, incase something went wrong and I got stuck someplace. 



Q) Do you like christmas music, or hate it?


----------



## goatboy

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Do you like christmas music, or hate it?



A: I'm not crazy about the traditional stuff. I tend to like the kitchy and modern things. The Ramones, Merry Christmas I don't wanna fight. The Phil Specter Christmas Album and The Ventures Christmas Album (Christmas Surf Music).


Q: Have you ever had sugar plums dancing in your head?


----------



## bmann0413

A: Once. But they were actual plums covered in powered sugar, since I've never seen actual sugar plums before. lol

Q: What is your favorite thing about the holidays?


----------



## goatboy

bmann0413 said:


> Q: What is your favorite thing about the holidays?



A: The wee hours seem to feel different, kind of magical.

Q: You can have anything you want for Christmas. Be selfish. This is something you really covet.


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> A: The wee hours seem to feel different, kind of magical.
> 
> Q: You can have anything you want for Christmas. Be selfish. This is something you really covet.



A: A house. Just a wee little place, cosy and inviting. A haven.

Q: If you had to de-clutter your life, what is the first thing you would choose to eradicate? It can be animal, vegetable or mineral.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: A house. Just a wee little place, cosy and inviting. A haven.
> 
> Q: If you had to de-clutter your life, what is the first thing you would choose to eradicate? It can be animal, vegetable or mineral.


Animal. That's as far as I'll elaborate.

Q: Have you ever absolutely refused to see a movie no matter how popular it was and why?


----------



## spiritangel

goatboy said:


> A: The wee hours seem to feel different, kind of magical.
> 
> Q: You can have anything you want for Christmas. Be selfish. This is something you really covet.



A top notch digital SLR and lessons on how to use it but that is kinda up there with an e craft by craftwell and some scrapfurniture (oh and I would love a huge Oh My Crafts voucher droooolllllllls)

Q: DO you have a spending limit when buying christmas pressies for others or do you just look for something you know they will love?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Animal. That's as far as I'll elaborate.
> 
> Q: Have you ever absolutely refused to see a movie no matter how popular it was and why?



gah slow net

Yes Avatar because I have to date not seen anything james cameron has done and not either been bored or hated it or traumatised

see my above question


----------



## goatboy

spiritangel said:


> Q: DO you have a spending limit when buying christmas pressies for others or do you just look for something you know they will love?



A: I have no kids, my youngest niece is an adult and all my surviving relatives have asked not to receive gifts. When we used to exchange gifts, I preferred to ignore price limits. This is why I fear for my retirement.

Q: What are you most curious about right this minute?


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> A: I have no kids, my youngest niece is an adult and all my surviving relatives have asked not to receive gifts. When we used to exchange gifts, I preferred to ignore price limits. This is why I fear for my retirement.
> 
> Q: What are you most curious about right this minute?



A: What are you thinking lol?

Q: Do you like "convenience" foods?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: What are you thinking lol?
> 
> Q: Do you like "convenience" foods?



they have their place and yes I enjoy some of them but I do like to make things from scratch rather than buying pre processed foods these days (mind you everything pretty much we eat has been processed in some way)

Q: What is one thing you would love to learn how to cook


----------



## CastingPearls

It is impossible to make my grandmother sit still enough to see how she makes her perfect German crepes (forget about an actual recipe) THAT'S what I want to learn and perfect before she (as she says) 'kicks the bucket'.

Q: What was the most times you ever saw one movie?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> It is impossible to make my grandmother sit still enough to see how she makes her perfect German crepes (forget about an actual recipe) THAT'S what I want to learn and perfect before she (as she says) 'kicks the bucket'.
> 
> Q: What was the most times you ever saw one movie?



at the cinema the wedding singer because my bf at the time was obsessed with it

and hard to say what the most times is I erm loose count after watching stuff for like the 10th or 20th times if I love something I can watch it endlessly although then will move onto something else and come back to it and remember why I fell in love with it all over again


Q: Wich movie do you wish your life was most like? and why?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spiritangel said:


> at the cinema the wedding singer because my bf at the time was obsessed with it
> 
> and hard to say what the most times is I erm loose count after watching stuff for like the 10th or 20th times if I love something I can watch it endlessly although then will move onto something else and come back to it and remember why I fell in love with it all over again
> 
> 
> Q: Which movie do you wish your life was most like? and why?



A: *eee* Hrm..I have so many favorites and it's hard to remember them all right now to seek through the content haha One of my favorites is 'Never Been Kissed'..I always wonder how different my life would be if I could go back through high school with the knowledge and personality I have now. I really related to Drew's character in that sense.

Q: What song is your 'comfort song' when you are feeling down?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: A lot of different ones. 

Q: If you could choose, what era would you live in and why?


----------



## rellis10

A) I'd choose to live in this era, whatever you think we are at the height of technology and civilisation right now. So much is easier now than it has ever been.

Q) In your free time do you prefer to relax by doing little or being active?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Most definitely relax. 

Q: If you are familiar with the Venus Project do you think that using this would actually be an answer to most of our economical and financial issues?


----------



## CPProp

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Most definitely relax.
> 
> Q: If you are familiar with the Venus Project do you think that using this would actually be an answer to most of our economical and financial issues?



A. Yes and No.

Q. preference a tie or dicky bow and why


----------



## CastingPearls

CPProp said:


> A. Yes and No.
> 
> Q. preference a tie or dicky bow and why


I like ties, I like dicks, I like bows. Not necessarily all together though.

Q: Favorite flavor chip (or crisp to my Anglo friends)?


----------



## rellis10

A) Salt and Vinegar or Cheese and Onion

Q) How soon before christmas do you start decorating?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rellis10 said:


> A) Salt and Vinegar or Cheese and Onion
> 
> Q) How soon before christmas do you start decorating?



A) Usually Thanksgiving night, but I haven't even gotten my tree up yet! *gah*

Q) Besides Dims, where else can you usually be found?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. December 24th.

Oops, too slow.

A. Any bookstore

Q. What's your favorite charity?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Favorite flavor chip (or crisp to my Anglo friends)?



A: out of common flavors, salt and vinegar. Of the less common, tandoori! :eat2: 

Q: Do bother with dips for your chips?


----------



## CastingPearls

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q. What's your favorite charity?



I don't have any one favorite. I like a few food pantries, a pet food pantry, shelters, Goodwill and other clothes type drop-offs and a few cancer research groups.



Tad said:


> Q: Do bother with dips for your chips?



I don't always but when I do I likes fresh sour cream and onion, horseradish and bacon, and hot queso for my tortilla chips



Q: Did you ever stop on the side of the road to help someone with car trouble?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CastingPearls said:


> I don't have any one favorite. I like a few food pantries, a pet food pantry, shelters, Goodwill and other clothes type drop-offs and a few cancer research groups.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always but when I do I likes fresh sour cream and onion, horseradish and bacon, and hot queso for my tortilla chips
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Did you ever stop on the side of the road to help someone with car trouble?



A) I have but they already had help coming. I did pick up a family walking from the grocery store during winter though and carry them home. It saddens me that times can't be like they were in the old days but with people being as willing to shoot you than to look at you anymore, you can't blame the fear.

Q) What kind of vehicle do you drive?


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q) What kind of vehicle do you drive?



A: I drive a 2004 Buick LeSabre. Far better vehicle than my '97 Nissan Sentra which had over 250,000 miles on it at one point. 

Q: Are you mad about plaid?


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> A: I drive a 2004 Buick LeSabre. Far better vehicle than my '97 Nissan Sentra which had over 250,000 miles on it at one point.
> 
> Q: Are you mad about plaid?


Mad, no. But I do like some plaids, especially Blackwatch.

Q: You can be any cartoon or comic book character for a week. Who do you choose?


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> Mad, no. But I do like some plaids, especially Blackwatch.
> 
> Q: You can be any cartoon or comic book character for a week. Who do you choose?



A. Penfold (my avatar) he so me lol.

Q. Have you worked out your personal Carbon foot print yet and if so how many planets (earth sized) are needed to support it


----------



## Tad

CPProp said:


> Q. Have you worked out your personal Carbon foot print yet and if so how many planets (earth sized) are needed to support it



A: No, I haven't, and I haven't actually seen links to sites that let you determine that (hint: have a link?)

Q: What do you think your biggest ecological excess is? (that is, what is your most wasteful habit)


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: No, I haven't, and I haven't actually seen links to sites that let you determine that (hint: have a link?)
> 
> Q: What do you think your biggest ecological excess is? (that is, what is your most wasteful habit)


I needlessly flush toilets and let faucets run excessively. 

Q: How are you about walking around in snow and ice--do you love it, is it a convenience or is it scary?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I'm prone to sliding and slamming the back of my head against the ice, or losing my shoes to deep snow. So I hate it, with a passion. It's scary, it's irritating, it's a mess. 


Q) Is there anything besides Eggnog you only drink around the holiday season, if so, what is it? :}


----------



## DearPrudence

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I'm prone to sliding and slamming the back of my head against the ice, or losing my shoes to deep snow. So I hate it, with a passion. It's scary, it's irritating, it's a mess.
> 
> 
> Q) Is there anything besides Eggnog you only drink around the holiday season, if so, what is it? :}



A. Booze. I don't usually drink much at all, but if I have to spend it with certain parts of my family, I get nice and liquored up first.

Q. If you could go back in your past and change one event, what would it be, and why?


----------



## spiritangel

DearPrudence said:


> A. Booze. I don't usually drink much at all, but if I have to spend it with certain parts of my family, I get nice and liquored up first.
> 
> Q. If you could go back in your past and change one event, what would it be, and why?



I would work harder in Yr 11 and 12 so that my ter wouldnt have prevented me from getting the place I had in a dance drama course


Q: What is one thing you wish you had the courage to do?


----------



## Aliena

spiritangel said:


> I would work harder in Yr 11 and 12 so that my ter wouldnt have prevented me from getting the place I had in a dance drama course
> 
> 
> Q: What is one thing you wish you had the courage to do?





*A:* The one thing I wish I had the courage to do is not be afraid all the time. I live in constant fear--of everything! I wish I had the courage to overcome my fears. 


*Q:*If you could have just one thing this Christmas, what would it be?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) A Brand New, Top-Of-The-Line Laptop. M'mmm..Shiny shiny shiny. <3


Q) If you caught santa, what would you do with him?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) A Brand New, Top-Of-The-Line Laptop. M'mmm..Shiny shiny shiny. <3
> 
> 
> Q) If you caught santa, what would you do with him?



give him big hugs and ask him over for dinner when he wasnt in such a hurry as a way of saying thank you for all the wonderful things he does and for all the magic he creates in the world and ask him very nicely to leave someone under my christmas tree


Q) How old where you when you stopped believing in santa? and how did you learn he wasnt real?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I don't remember, but I'm sure my parents told me.


Q) If you could celebrate any other winter festival besides your own, what would you celebrate?


----------



## samuraiscott

A: Hanukah.

Q: Are you happy with the way your life has turned out up to this point?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

samuraiscott said:


> A: Hanukah.
> 
> Q: Are you happy with the way your life has turned out up to this point?



A: I can honestly say that I am totally elated about where my life is AT this point. What has happened up to this point, doesn't matter to me, as I don't dwell on the past 

Q: If there was one thing you could change about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: I can honestly say that I am totally elated about where my life is AT this point. What has happened up to this point, doesn't matter to me, as I don't dwell on the past
> 
> Q: If there was one thing you could change about yourself, what would it be?



just my size a little in that Id like to be able to fit into a lot of the really lovely things I see but my hips are just to big for a ton of thhings wich makes it hard


Q: What is one secret wish or fantasy you have never dared to voice out loud?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> just my size a little in that Id like to be able to fit into a lot of the really lovely things I see but my hips are just to big for a ton of thhings wich makes it hard
> 
> 
> Q: What is one secret wish or fantasy you have never dared to voice out loud?



A. that I could fly...like superman

Q. What comic character would you like to be and why.


----------



## spiritangel

CPProp said:


> A. that I could fly...like superman
> 
> Q. What comic character would you like to be and why.



I always wanted to be wonderwoman when I was a little girl or princess from g force


Q) What is your favourite cartoon christmas movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) "Winnie the Pooh and Christmas Too"






OR "A Wish For Wings That Work" :wubu:








*Q) * Have you ever gone Caroling, or would you like to one day?


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) "Winnie the Pooh and Christmas Too"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR "A Wish For Wings That Work" :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q) * Have you ever gone Caroling, or would you like to one day?



A: Yes I have, but I completely suck at it because Christmas carols make me cry.

Q: What is your favourite thing about Christmas?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes I have, but I completely suck at it because Christmas carols make me cry.
> 
> Q: What is your favourite thing about Christmas?



A: That 'warm fuzzy' feeling I get this time of year.

Q: Have you ever missed someone so much, that it hurt?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: That 'warm fuzzy' feeling I get this time of year.
> 
> Q: Have you ever missed someone so much, that it hurt?



yes but I was a lot younger then I may again in the future but that anticipation of seeing them again and love often far outweighs the pain after all love can move mountains and we can always meet in our dreams (yes self confessed helpless romantic here)

Q: Would you choose true love and mayby not always having enough money or enough money to do everything your heart has ever desired?


----------



## FishCharming

spiritangel said:


> yes but I was a lot younger then I may again in the future but that anticipation of seeing them again and love often far outweighs the pain after all love can move mountains and we can always meet in our dreams (yes self confessed helpless romantic here)
> 
> Q: Would you choose true love and mayby not always having enough money or enough money to do everything your heart has ever desired?



A: I am a total closet romantic so true love for sure. i'm a pisces, don't judge me!

Q: If you could historically famous for one thing what would it be?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: Would you choose true love and mayby not always having enough money or enough money to do everything your heart has ever desired?



A: I've always veered towards love over money, but I'm more of a 70/30 sort of person than a 100/0.

Q:How many Christmas cards do you expect to send out this year?


----------



## Aliena

Tad said:


> A: I've always veered towards love over money, but I'm more of a 70/30 sort of person than a 100/0.
> 
> Q:How many Christmas cards do you expect to send out this year?




*A:*I have already sent out nearly 20 this year, but there is more I need to. I just haven't gotten around to it yet. 

*Q:*What meat do you cook at Christmas dinner, turkey, ham, or something else?


----------



## CastingPearls

Aliena said:


> *A:*I have already sent out nearly 20 this year, but there is more I need to. I just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> *Q:*What meat do you cook at Christmas dinner, turkey, ham, or something else?


We bake a turkey and a ham or lamb.

Q: Do you know how to change a flat tire? Have you ever?


----------



## DearPrudence

Aliena said:


> *Q:*What meat do you cook at Christmas dinner, turkey, ham, or something else?



A. Actually, my immediate family doesn't really do that huge of a dinner. The past few years we have been opting for a huge breakfast before we open gifts, and it's a delicious tradition I would love to have with my own family one day. Pancakes, bacon, eggs, coffee, toast, hash browns, AND presents? Uhh, yes please!

CP's A: Nope! I don't drive and the whole idea freaks me out. I hope some day I'll be able to woman-up and learn, though. 

Q. What is one scent that, every time you smell it, it reminds you of "home"?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you know how to change a flat tire? Have you ever?



A: Yes, and yes, although I can't say I have any enthusiasm for it.



DearPrudence said:


> Q. What is one scent that, every time you smell it, it reminds you of "home"?



A: I'm not really sure....I'm not very smell oriented (I have a poor sense of smell). It is lovely to walk into the house and smell stew or something like that, but I'm not sure that particularly makes me think of 'home.' (not at all like have a cat head-bump you for attention!)

Q: When looking for a parking spot, do you park as close as you can? As far as you can and be in the right lot? Whatever spot you can find most quickly? Something else?


----------



## Aliena

DearPrudence said:


> A. Actually, my immediate family doesn't really do that huge of a dinner. The past few years we have been opting for a huge breakfast before we open gifts, and it's a delicious tradition I would love to have with my own family one day. Pancakes, bacon, eggs, coffee, toast, hash browns, AND presents? Uhh, yes please!
> 
> CP's A: Nope! I don't drive and the whole idea freaks me out. I hope some day I'll be able to woman-up and learn, though.
> 
> Q. What is one scent that, every time you smell it, it reminds you of "home"?





*A:*Bacon. It reminds me of my grandmother who passed away over a decade ago. One time in our kitchen, out of the blue, I smelled bacon and I swear she was in the room w/me. (we weren't cooking bacon nor had any neighbors)

*Q:*What was the most daring thing you've ever done at Christmas time?


----------



## CPProp

Aliena said:


> *A:*Bacon. It reminds me of my grandmother who passed away over a decade ago. One time in our kitchen, out of the blue, I smelled bacon and I swear she was in the room w/me. (we weren't cooking bacon nor had any neighbors)
> 
> *Q:*What was the most daring thing you've ever done at Christmas time?



A. Had a couple of alchoholic drinks with the chief of police in a dry country.

Q. Even now you are an adult do you still get up early on Christmas morning excited.


----------



## spiritangel

CPProp said:


> A. Had a couple of alchoholic drinks with the chief of police in a dry country.
> 
> Q. Even now you are an adult do you still get up early on Christmas morning excited.



sometimes because my sister has taken to making christmas breakfast and we all watch my nieces opening pressents although not sure what I am doing this year as yet 


Q: What is your favourite christmas pressent that you have gotten?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> sometimes because my sister has taken to making christmas breakfast and we all watch my nieces opening pressents although not sure what I am doing this year as yet
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite christmas pressent that you have gotten?



A. First Digital Camera from my late wife.

Q. How do you display your christmas cards - on shelves, strings etc


----------



## spiritangel

CPProp said:


> A. First Digital Camera from my late wife.
> 
> Q. How do you display your christmas cards - on shelves, strings etc



I tend to stand them on my desks or just put them around the house although I dont usually have many to display and most of mine I get on the actual day

q: do you think an internet relationship is still a valid relationship and should be respected or do you think its fair game?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Whenever there is emotional attachment, there is a valid relationship. Whether in person, or Long Distance.


Q) What is your favorite type of TV show?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Whenever there is emotional attachment, there is a valid relationship. Whether in person, or Long Distance.
> 
> 
> Q) What is your favorite type of TV show?



oooh tough call, cause I genre hop from cooking and lifestyle to sci fi and fantasy to kids stuff and lots of sit coms and comedy stuff I am pretty ecclectic

Q) What is the next big thing in your life?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: saving more money so I don't feel so skint 

Q: Why do women who haven't talked to me in years suddenly act friendly?


----------



## spiritangel

snuggletiger said:


> A: saving more money so I don't feel so skint
> 
> Q: Why do women who haven't talked to me in years suddenly act friendly?



because we are fickle creatures and prone to wondering what if? or mayby we like you and are to shy to tell you 



Q: What is your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) MeatMeatMeat. Bacon Sausage Pepperoni MeatMeatMeatMeatMeat



Q) What is your favorite fast food item to Omnomnom?


----------



## samuraiscott

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) MeatMeatMeat. Bacon Sausage Pepperoni MeatMeatMeatMeatMeat
> 
> 
> 
> Q) What is your favorite fast food item to Omnomnom?



A: French Fries and Hamburgers.

Q: What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## mz_puss

samuraiscott said:


> A: French Fries and Hamburgers.
> 
> Q: What do you want for Christmas?



A) A nice, sexy, funny, man and some sweet sweet lovin  

Q) whats the worst chrissy pressie you ever got ?


----------



## littlefairywren

mz_puss said:


> A) A nice, sexy, funny, man and some sweet sweet lovin
> 
> Q) whats the worst chrissy pressie you ever got ?



A: My ex-mother in law gave me a mitre saw. LOL...I was like, no, you really shouldn't have. All the while thinking, what the hell were you thinking!

Q: Have you ever re-gifted, and if so, what was it?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) A nice, sexy, funny, man and some sweet sweet lovin
> 
> Q) whats the worst chrissy pressie you ever got ?



there have been many but I am hard pressed to think of them at the moment I know my sister gave me these butt ugly plate holder things for my birthday last year for the bear shows but erm yeah bears would fall through lol


Q:Have you ever regifted

yes I am a terrible horrid regifter because I am often given stuff I have no use for but that I know other people will love so I pass it on. 

Q: How has your day been?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> there have been many but I am hard pressed to think of them at the moment I know my sister gave me these butt ugly plate holder things for my birthday last year for the bear shows but erm yeah bears would fall through lol
> 
> 
> Q:Have you ever regifted
> 
> yes I am a terrible horrid regifter because I am often given stuff I have no use for but that I know other people will love so I pass it on.
> 
> Q: How has your day been?



A. Apart from my hundreds of apologies as I bumped into people - wandering about aimlessly doing xmas shopping - its been great as I've done it all.

Q. Considering the global differences - would you prefer to have Christmas during your winter or summer and why.


----------



## spiritangel

CPProp said:


> A. Apart from my hundreds of apologies as I bumped into people - wandering about aimlessly doing xmas shopping - its been great as I've done it all.
> 
> Q. Considering the global differences - would you prefer to have Christmas during your winter or summer and why.



we ell I love salads and mangos and peaches and cherries and all the things that go along with a summer christmas

never having the winter version I cant say wich I preffer but there is something fun about an aussie christmas especially if it involves seafood yummmm



Q: Do you have a dish that is something you have every christmas besides the usual suspects?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spiritangel said:


> we ell I love salads and mangos and peaches and cherries and all the things that go along with a summer christmas
> 
> never having the winter version I cant say wich I preffer but there is something fun about an aussie christmas especially if it involves seafood yummmm
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Do you have a dish that is something you have every christmas besides the usual suspects?



A: Well, not necessarily a dish but a dessert: pumpkin roll. It's the only dessert request I ever make of my Mom and she makes it for me either Thanksgiving or Christmas. Since I didn't get it Thanksgiving, I'll be expecting it in a couple of weeks! lol Of course, I could learn to make it myself, but y'know - "Mom's" is always best! 

Q: For those who celebrate the holiday, do you or your family have any Christmas Eve traditions?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> we ell I love salads and mangos and peaches and cherries and all the things that go along with a summer christmas
> 
> never having the winter version I cant say wich I preffer but there is something fun about an aussie christmas especially if it involves seafood yummmm
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Do you have a dish that is something you have every christmas besides the usual suspects?



A. It used to be cold Turkey or Ham and chips with sweet corn - now its what ever I first see and that could be just making toast.

Q. Ignoring traditions what would you really like to have for a Christmas Dinner / lunch.


----------



## samuraiscott

CPProp said:


> A. It used to be cold Turkey or Ham and chips with sweet corn - now its what ever I first see and that could be just making toast.
> 
> Q. Ignoring traditions what would you really like to have for a Christmas Dinner / lunch.



A: A nice Steak.

Q: If you could go anywhere in the world with your family for Christmas, where would you go?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Hawaii! *Drools* 



Q) What's your most-worn accessory?


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Hawaii! *Drools*
> 
> 
> 
> Q) What's your most-worn accessory?



A. My work tie - its seen more life than I have.

Q. Given the chance would you go to the moon for a holiday (vacation)


----------



## Famouslastwords

CPProp said:


> A. My work tie - its seen more life than I have.
> 
> Q. Given the chance would you go to the moon for a holiday (vacation)



A. No I'm too chicken. But I would spend the rest of my life wondering what if I hadn't been too chicken.


Q. If you had a crazy streak, your job allowed it, and felt bold, what crazy color would you dye your hair?


----------



## rellis10

Famouslastwords said:


> A. No I'm too chicken. But I would spend the rest of my life wondering what if I hadn't been too chicken.
> 
> 
> Q. If you had a crazy streak, your job allowed it, and felt bold, what crazy color would you dye your hair?



A: Blue, like Royal Blue....not old lady-blue rinse style  I've kinda been thinking about dying mine recently just to see what it would look like.

Q: Do you have any tattoos? If not, do you want to get one?


----------



## 1love_emily

rellis10 said:


> Q: Do you have any tattoos? If not, do you want to get one?



A : I don't have any tattoos and I am seriously thinking about one in the next few years here. 

I either want a black bass clef on the back side of my thumb (a really small one, like the size of a pinky-finger-nail) or a small galloping horse (same size) in purple or navy on my ankle or a small navy star with yellow fill on the backside of my thumb. I think it would be really cool!

Q: What's the most romantic destination you have been on or can think of?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A : I don't have any tattoos and I am seriously thinking about one in the next few years here.
> 
> I either want a black bass clef on the back side of my thumb (a really small one, like the size of a pinky-finger-nail) or a small galloping horse (same size) in purple or navy on my ankle or a small navy star with yellow fill on the backside of my thumb. I think it would be really cool!
> 
> Q: What's the most romantic destination you have been on or can think of?



I think romance isnt about a destination but more about who you are with

I know paris is considered romantic having never been though I cant say.


Q) What is your idea of creating romance?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> I think romance isnt about a destination but more about who you are with
> 
> I know paris is considered romantic having never been though I cant say.
> 
> 
> Q) What is your idea of creating romance?



A. An oaked beamed 17th centary pub with a red glow coming from a wood fire, with a full moon casting bright shapes as it passes through a window, 5 star food and soft intelligent talk.

Q. Do would you find jousting for the favours of a lady or a knight jousting for your favours romantic.


----------



## CastingPearls

Naaaah...that's sooo 10th century. 
No fights, no rumbles, no races to the death. If he sings, creates something or writes or makes an utter fool of himself without risk of death, he's got a good chance to win me over.

Q: What was your favorite gift to buy/make for someone else this year?


----------



## Meddlecase

The gift of unconditional love. No cost, just ignore the fact that I didn't take the time to get you any actual gift. 

Question: Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## mz_puss

Meddlecase said:


> The gift of unconditional love. No cost, just ignore the fact that I didn't take the time to get you any actual gift.
> 
> Question: Chocolate or vanilla?



A) pistacio gelati !!!! or chocolate  

Q) chuck Norris or Steven Segal ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) pistacio gelati !!!! or chocolate
> 
> Q) chuck Norris or Steven Segal ?



neither

Q) What are you eating this christmas?


----------



## Aust99

Turkey, ham, chicken, salads, crayfish and prawns... and Christmas pudding. 

Q: Are you planning on having a New Years kiss this year?? If so, who?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Turkey, ham, chicken, salads, crayfish and prawns... and Christmas pudding.
> 
> Q: Are you planning on having a New Years kiss this year?? If so, who?



ok break out the violins and sad music (rolls eyes) I will not be doing anything for nye this year so nope no kiss for me



Q: What is your favourite NYE memory?


----------



## toni

spiritangel said:


> ok break out the violins and sad music (rolls eyes) I will not be doing anything for nye this year so nope no kiss for me
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite NYE memory?



A. Roaming the streets of Boston, eating awesome steak and then watching the fireworks on the harbor. Best NYE so far. 

Q. What are you craving right now?


----------



## mz_puss

toni said:


> A. Roaming the streets of Boston, eating awesome steak and then watching the fireworks on the harbor. Best NYE so far.
> 
> Q. What are you craving right now?



A) man.... i mean chocolate  or possibly a really nice spinach and ricotta lasagna mmmmmmm

Q ) favorite super villain ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) man.... i mean chocolate  or possibly a really nice spinach and ricotta lasagna mmmmmmm
> 
> Q ) favorite super villain ?



ooh hard one either ursula or cruella de ville


Q) All time favourite bumbling superhero?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q) All time favourite bumbling superhero?



A: The Fabulous Frog-Man (http://www.marvunapp.com/Appendix/frogm2.htm) who appeared in a few issues of Spider-Man comics back in the day. Good natured, he tries so hard, and hey, he's chubby 

Q: Favorite television Christmas special?


----------



## Allie Cat

Tad said:


> Q: Favorite television Christmas special?



A: Invader Zim - The Most Horrible Christmas Ever 

Q: LEAST favorite TV Christmas special?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> A: Invader Zim - The Most Horrible Christmas Ever
> 
> Q: LEAST favorite TV Christmas special?




A: Invader Zim- The Most Horrible Christmas Ever (I could change my mind upon seeing it but just the name makes me go meh and seeing how I love all the others.)

Q: Do you think there will come a point in your life where you will adopt a starving child in africa like in those commercials? Why or why not?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Invader Zim- The Most Horrible Christmas Ever (I could change my mind upon seeing it but just the name makes me go meh and seeing how I love all the others.)
> 
> Q: Do you think there will come a point in your life where you will adopt a starving child in africa like in those commercials? Why or why not?



A: Probably not. Not for the lack of wanting to, but because of financially.

Q: Is there a white Christmas in your weather forecast?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: Probably not. Not for the lack of wanting to, but because of financially.
> 
> Q: Is there a white Christmas in your weather forecast?



hell no well there never has been before it will either be wet and cloudy or hot as hades that is usually christmas here

Q: What have you asked santa for this year?


----------



## Aust99

A sewing machine.... I'ma going make me some fancy skirts... 

Q: Plans for New years?


----------



## Meddlecase

A: Get angry at imaginary friends after drinking too much.

Q: Wings or the ability to turn iron into gold?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) The Latter, I'm rather greedy, you see...


Q) Good or Evil, Which do you root for in movies?


----------



## Szombathy

Answer: Evil. Especially in comedies.

"So, Lone Star, now you see that evil will always triumph because good is dumb."

Question: What Christmas song are you really tired of by this point in the season?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) "The most wonderful time of year" Song, and "Santa Baby" -Gag-


Q) What Holiday could you never get sick of?


----------



## Meddlecase

A: Halloween. Free candy for no good reason? Of course I'll take some. Ignore my age. 

Q:What modern invention would you eliminate from existence?


----------



## CPProp

Meddlecase said:


> A: Halloween. Free candy for no good reason? Of course I'll take some. Ignore my age.
> 
> Q:What modern invention would you eliminate from existence?



A. The mobile (cell) phone - gone are the days you could go home or on holiday without being disturbed by work persons wanting to know how to do what ever particularly when switching it off is not an option. 

Q. Would you like to be able relive a favorite event or memory a second time or do you think it would loose its magic the second time around.


----------



## CastingPearls

CPProp said:


> A. The mobile (cell) phone - gone are the days you could go home or on holiday without being disturbed by work persons wanting to know how to do what ever particularly when switching it off is not an option.
> 
> Q. Would you like to be able relive a favorite event or memory a second time or do you think it would loose its magic the second time around.


The best kiss I ever had (yet) I posted in the What is a Good Kisser thread--I could relive that over and over again.

Q: Have you 'met' someone on the internet who it's turned out to be is nothing at all how they presented themselves?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> The best kiss I ever had (yet) I posted in the What is a Good Kisser thread--I could relive that over and over again.
> 
> Q: Have you 'met' someone on the internet who it's turned out to be is nothing at all how they presented themselves?



A: Yes, and it came as quite a shock to discover that the image they present is nothing like I had imagined.

Q: It is Christmas Eve over here. Do you do anything special on Christmas Eve at all?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I used to. This year I will be all alone due to family all having new families and such. But it is okay. 

Q: Which gift are you the most excited to give this year?


----------



## TimeTraveller

SillyLady said:


> Q: Which gift are you the most excited to give this year?


A: A cruise for my wife because I know she'll love it, and I can come too! 

Q: If you could spend an evening with an important historical figure, who would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

TimeTraveller said:


> A: A cruise for my wife because I know she'll love it, and I can come too!
> 
> Q: If you could spend an evening with an important historical figure, who would it be?



just one??

Jesus Id like to hear his story from the horses mouth and how he feels about modern christianity and such

Q: Where are the beaters for my mix master?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q: Where are the beaters for my mix master?



a: Bottom drawer on the right!

Q: What's your first memory of celebrating a holiday?


----------



## Tad

Dmitra said:


> Q: What's your first memory of celebrating a holiday?



A: The Christmas when I was five is the first memory that I can put a date too....some memories might be from younger, but different occasions get smooshed together in my memory. That year the whole family got cross country skis for Christmas, and I have this mental snap shot from when I came into the Christmas room and saw them all under the tree--I was totally surprised, not expecting to see anything like that, which is probably why it imprinted so clearly on my mind.

Q: Do you shop Boxing Day (Dec 26) sales?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Nope

Q: Which holiday do you dread?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

A: None, actually.

Q: If you are a parent, have you been tracking Santa for the kiddo(s)? I'm doing that now, with mine lol


----------



## BlowingCandle

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: None, actually.
> 
> Q: If you are a parent, have you been tracking Santa for the kiddo(s)? I'm doing that now, with mine lol



A: Not a parent but I have done it before with kiddos.

Q: Have you ever wanted to confront someone for infidelity?


----------



## CastingPearls

BlowingCandle said:


> A: Not a parent but I have done it before with kiddos.
> 
> Q: Have you ever wanted to confront someone for infidelity?


I already have.

Q: Do you watch any reality shows? If so, your favorite?


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> I already have.
> 
> Q: Do you watch any reality shows? If so, your favorite?



A: Top Chef

Q: If you had to go without your browser or your IM for a week which would you go without?


----------



## Aust99

IM.... no contest... I don't talk to many people on it.


Q: What do you do to get warm after coming in from the cold/ or to get cool after coming in from the heat (fellow Australians)?


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> IM.... no contest... I don't talk to many people on it.
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do to get warm after coming in from the cold/ or to get cool after coming in from the heat (fellow Australians)?



A: Hot bubble bath to warm up/strip off to have a cool shower, and then stand in front of an open window to catch the cool breeze immediately after. Air dry!

Q: Did you stay home for the Chrissy holidays, or go away?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> A: Hot bubble bath to warm up/strip off to have a cool shower, and then stand in front of an open window to catch the cool breeze immediately after. Air dry!
> 
> Q: Did you stay home for the Chrissy holidays, or go away?



A. Stayed at home.

Q. Have you ever tried - or can you write with your feet


----------



## Tad

CPProp said:


> Q. Have you ever tried - or can you write with your feet



A. Never tried, but now I'll have to do so!

Q. Do you plan to stay up to greet the New Year? Or can it wait until morning?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A. Never tried, but now I'll have to do so!
> 
> Q. Do you plan to stay up to greet the New Year? Or can it wait until morning?


I will be partying my ass off (which will be a considerable feat  )

Q; Do you toast the new year with Champagne or other similar delight?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I will be partying my ass off (which will be a considerable feat  )
> 
> Q; Do you toast the new year with Champagne or other similar delight?



A: This year, it will be a delight 

Q: Do you believe in making New Years resolutions?


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> A: This year, it will be a delight
> 
> Q: Do you believe in making New Years resolutions?



A: No, I believe in making the best out of every single day not making empty promises that you never follow through on.


Q: If you could buy a new car, anything you like, what would you get?


----------



## CPProp

Linda said:


> A: No, I believe in making the best out of every single day not making empty promises that you never follow through on.
> 
> 
> Q: If you could buy a new car, anything you like, what would you get?



A. Aston Martin DB9

Q. Facing which point of the compass do you sleep best.


----------



## TimeTraveller

CPProp said:


> Q. Facing which point of the compass do you sleep best.


A. Down, as in down comforter. 

Q. What good luck charms do you have, if any, and why are they lucky?


----------



## MamaLisa

Aust99 said:


> A: In my opinion, liars don't deserve forgiveness... Some people hurt people so much that even if they can forgive.... it is still there in their heart.





ahahahahahahahhahahahaahahaha i absolutely agree.. no time for cunts.. actually it seems there are a few girls on dims who have no time for CUNTS! they just keep coming out of the wood work.. winter was a bitch but i feel sorry for summer.


----------



## CastingPearls

TimeTraveller said:


> A. Down, as in down comforter.
> 
> Q. What good luck charms do you have, if any, and why are they lucky?


I have a tiny brown ceramic cat called Courage that I hold when I'm having bloodwork done. A friend gave it to me because I used to have a violent phobia about needles. I'm cool with them now though.

Q: On that note, do you have any phobias?


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> I have a tiny brown ceramic cat called Courage that I hold when I'm having bloodwork done. A friend gave it to me because I used to have a violent phobia about needles. I'm cool with them now though.
> 
> Q: On that note, do you have any phobias?



A. only one - the feel of bones - skeletons - OK, its the feel of them through a warm layer of skin that gives me shivers - could be why I prefer women with a bit of padding - at least where I'm most likely to touch.

Q. are you ambidextrous ? if not would you like to be.


----------



## CastingPearls

CPProp said:


> A. only one - the feel of bones - skeletons - OK, its the feel of them through a warm layer of skin that gives me shivers - could be why I prefer women with a bit of padding - at least where I'm most likely to touch.
> 
> Q. are you ambidextrous ? if not would you like to be.


I am in fact ambidextrous except with writing I favor my right hand..otherwise..everything...from a first step to driving to eating...is equally comfortable.

Q: Ever write someone a love letter?


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> I am in fact ambidextrous except with writing I favor my right hand..otherwise..everything...from a first step to driving to eating...is equally comfortable.
> 
> Q: Ever write someone a love letter?



A. Several, but prefer the challenge of love poems - I find the recipients find them more rewarding.

Q. Ever driven a car on the opposite of the road to your norm and how did you find? it apart from it being a bit confusing.


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

CPProp said:


> A. Several, but prefer the challenge of love poems - I find the recipients find them more rewarding.
> 
> Q. Ever driven a car on the opposite of the road to your norm and how did you find? it apart from it being a bit confusing.




A: Yes, many times actually. Usually on the flat roads of the desert. I found the risk of doing it exhilerating!

Q: What's the skeleton in your closet? (One things that no one knows)


----------



## Aust99

Failed post!!!!!!! lol Please refer to the question above.


----------



## TimeTraveller

GettingHeavierFL said:


> Q: What's the skeleton in your closet? (One things that no one knows)


A. More than 20 years ago at my previous job, my boss read me the riot act in front of everyone at a meeting and told me to shape up or ship out. So I got up and left. He was flabbergasted and had no idea how well he timed his tirade. I had just accepted an offer for my present job, and I intended to give him my 2 weeks' notice in private after the meeting, but instead I simply cleared out my office. A week later the office gossip called to ask how I was doing and when I was coming back. Oh, about a week after never.

Q. If you could live in any time and place past, present or future, when and where would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

TimeTraveller said:


> A. More than 20 years ago at my previous job, my boss read me the riot act in front of everyone at a meeting and told me to shape up or ship out. So I got up and left. He was flabbergasted and had no idea how well he timed his tirade. I had just accepted an offer for my present job, and I intended to give him my 2 weeks' notice in private after the meeting, but instead I simply cleared out my office. A week later the office gossip called to ask how I was doing and when I was coming back. Oh, about a week after never.
> 
> Q. If you could live in any time and place past, present or future, when and where would it be?



Id really love to be a bobby soxer so the 50's and 60's especially as the music revoloution was beginning would be an amazing part of history to live through

Q: What is your favourite way to relax?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite way to relax?



A: Crashed out on the couch watching 80's animation classics on TV.

Q: Speaking of which, what is your favorite song from the 80's?


----------



## rellis10

Boys of Summer - Don Henley, love that song!

Q: What's your guilty pleasure when it comes to music?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> Boys of Summer - Don Henley, love that song!
> 
> Q: What's your guilty pleasure when it comes to music?



New Kids on the Block

Q: What is your go to song that when you listen to it it cheers you right up and you cannot be unhappy listening to it?


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> New Kids on the Block
> 
> Q: What is your go to song that when you listen to it it cheers you right up and you cannot be unhappy listening to it?


THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm_n3hg-Gbg

Q: Was your New Year's Eve everything you expected it to be?


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm_n3hg-Gbg
> 
> Q: Was your New Year's Eve everything you expected it to be?



Yes.

Q: How often do you buy footwear?


----------



## spiritangel

Heyyou said:


> Yes.
> 
> Q: How often do you buy footwear?



extremely rarely as I have trouble finding shoes that dont cause blisters and in turn other problems


Q: What was your favourite thing to wear as a child?


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> extremely rarely as I have trouble finding shoes that dont cause blisters and in turn other problems
> 
> 
> Q: What was your favourite thing to wear as a child?



A: Nylons and high heels....they made me feel grown up.

Q: I had a weird dream last night, was it the vodka?


----------



## Aust99

Famouslastwords said:


> A: Nylons and high heels....they made me feel grown up.
> 
> Q: I had a weird dream last night, was it the vodka?


 

A: No it was me whispering strange senarios in your ear while you were sleeping....


Q: When do you feel your most glamourous?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> A: No it was me whispering strange senarios in your ear while you were sleeping....
> 
> 
> Q: When do you feel your most glamourous?



walking around the house in sexy lingerie or dressed and made up with pretty hair

Q: What is your favourite hair accessory?


----------



## AmazingAmy

spiritangel said:


> walking around the house in sexy lingerie or dressed and made up with pretty hair
> 
> Q: What is your favourite hair accessory?




*A.* My Blair Waldorf-esque Alice bands from Accessorize. They're good for keeping my hair out of my face when working without having to tie it up. I hate how my hair looks tied up!

*Q.* What's been your first negative thought so far this year?


----------



## JonesT

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* My Blair Waldorf-esque Alice bands from Accessorize. They're good for keeping my hair out of my face when working without having to tie it up. I hate how my hair looks tied up!
> 
> *Q.* What's been your first negative thought so far this year?



[A] I will probably go another year being single. 

[Q] Is there anything that you would like to accomplish this year?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

A) I would go forth and try to finish up my ninja training.

Q) How long do you this your new year's resolution will actually last?


----------



## spiritangel

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> A) I would go forth and try to finish up my ninja training.
> 
> Q) How long do you this your new year's resolution will actually last?



I dont do resoloutions I set goals and I met most of my last years ones even if I fell a little short on some so I hope to do the same this year

Q) What is one treat that is always on your shopping list?


----------



## blueeyedevie

> I dont do resoloutions I set goals and I met most of my last years ones even if I fell a little short on some so I hope to do the same this year
> 
> Q) What is one treat that is always on your shopping list?




Truthfully it is Chocolate in some shape or form. :bow: Its second to God in my book. 

Q) How do you know when to say no!


----------



## Tad

blueeyedevie said:


> Truthfully it is Chocolate in some shape or form. :bow: Its second to God in my book.
> 
> Q) How do you know when to say no!



(agreed about chocolate!)

A: I'm still working on that....gut instinct works some of the time, but not when part of me wants to say 'yes' 

Q: Do you like or dislike bridges, or indifferent? (following on from an odd conversation with co-workers)


----------



## SillyLady

A: I like bridges. I think they are pretty to look at, walk/drive on, and take pictures of.  I am curious about your odd conversation though. haha

Q: What is your favorite holiday? Why?


----------



## WVMountainrear

SillyLady said:


> A: I like bridges. I think they are pretty to look at, walk/drive on, and take pictures of.  I am curious about your odd conversation though. haha
> 
> Q: What is your favorite holiday? Why?



A: I'll go with the predictable answer and say Christmas. It's a time to be with family and recognize and remember the things that are truly important in life. (Plus I love giving gifts.)

Q: What is the best vacation you've ever been on and what made it so great?


----------



## Famouslastwords

lovelylady78 said:


> A: I'll go with the predictable answer and say Christmas. It's a time to be with family and recognize and remember the things that are truly important in life. (Plus I love giving gifts.)
> 
> Q: What is the best vacation you've ever been on and what made it so great?



A: In high school for my junior and senior year I went to a camp on Catalina Island and it was absolutely beautiful. I remember it being just the most gorgeous thing I ever experienced, the counselors were ALL HOT, and the life there was so beach-y, we didn't sleep in cabins but little wall-less tiki huts with bunk beds in them. The water was a gorgeous sea blue and green far different from the brown I was used to in L.A. It was an amazing experience. The thing that made the most impact on me was the sheer gorgeousness of the nature and the how carefree my life got to be at the time. My life wasn't very kind in high school. Not because I was tormented at school, more like at home. Still, despite the nasty home life, some of my best moments I owe to them, including this vacation.

Q: What's your top 25 most played on your itunes playlist?


----------



## big_lad27

_Answer_

*Artists - Song*

1 - Ill Bill Ft. Max Cavalera & Immortal Technique - War is my destiny
2 - Q-Unique - One shot
3 - Sabac Red - The commitment
4 - The Arsonists - Language arts
5 - Immortal Technique - Anomilies
6 - Tech N9ne - Psycho B***h
7 - Sway & King Tech - The anthem 2010
8 - Reks - Prey for me
9 - Jedi Mind Tricks - Uncommon valour, a Vietnam story
10 - Cypress Hill - Hits from the bong
11 - Krizz Kaliko - Bipolar
12 - System of a Down - Ego brain
13 - Immortal Technique - Golpe De Estado
14 - La Coka Nostra Ft. B-Real - I'm an American
15 - Mr Hyde - Killer collage
16 - Slipknot - Disasterpiece
17 - RA the Rugged Man - Chains
18 - Tech N9ne - Paint a dark picture
19 - Tech N9ne - I love you but f**k you
20 - Atmosphere - Shrooms
21 - Pink Floyd - Comfortably numb
22 - Disturbed - Prayer
23 - Pantera - Cemetary gates
24 - Deep Puddle Dynamics - Mothers of invention
25 - Eric B & Rakim - Check out my melody

_Question_ - Do you have any phobias?


----------



## spiritangel

big_lad27 said:


> _Answer_
> 
> _Question_ - Do you have any phobias?



I used to moths but I am ok with them now unless its another bogan moth infestation then I may start screaming again


Q: What is your favourite type of chocolate?


----------



## CastingPearls

Type: dark. Brand: Godiva, Lindt, Perugina and Esther Price to name a few.

Q: When was the last time you rode a bicycle? Do you own one?


----------



## AmazingAmy

*A.* Too many years ago to remember, and neither do I own one. I go on exercise bikes at the gym, but they're not really the same.

*Q.* What superhero/villain would you sleep with and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

AmazingAmy said:


> *A.* Too many years ago to remember, and neither do I own one. I go on exercise bikes at the gym, but they're not really the same.
> 
> *Q.* What superhero/villain would you sleep with and why?


Batman. I like that he has no superpowers of his own..everything is of his own making or ingenuity --which is superhot. It wouldn't hurt that he be my favorite incarnation of him which is Michael Keaton who I have (and have stated too many times I know I know) a huge crush on probably because he resembles both my first boyfriend and then my first love. LOL

Q: What superhero/villain would you like to defeat and why?


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> Batman. I like that he has no superpowers of his own..everything is of his own making or ingenuity --which is superhot. It wouldn't hurt that he be my favorite incarnation of him which is Michael Keaton who I have (and have stated too many times I know I know) a huge crush on probably because he resembles both my first boyfriend and then my first love. LOL
> 
> Q: What superhero/villain would you like to defeat and why?



A) Lex Luthor because he is just so full of himself it would be fun to deflate his ego.

Q) What are you the proudest of in terms of your accomplishments?


----------



## Tad

samuraiscott said:


> Q) What are you the proudest of in terms of your accomplishments?



A) This is one of those things that changes constantly. I mean, in grade eight I was proud that Id timed the walk to school so well that I could reliably slide into my chair while the bell was ringing. These days, ummmm, probably that weve got our finances back onto good grounding and are within a couple of years of being entirely debt free, once we finish paying off the mortgage. Frankly, the one in grade eight was more fun 

Q) Do you use the dimensions chat room at all?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A) This is one of those things that changes constantly. I mean, in grade eight I was proud that Id timed the walk to school so well that I could reliably slide into my chair while the bell was ringing. These days, ummmm, probably that weve got our finances back onto good grounding and are within a couple of years of being entirely debt free, once we finish paying off the mortgage. Frankly, the one in grade eight was more fun
> 
> Q) Do you use the dimensions chat room at all?


Yes you can find me on there on a few nights, late at night. Usually the BBW board, sometimes the BHM/FFA board.

Q: Do you keep to a regular schedule as far as going to bed and waking up is concerned, on weekends?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

A: I try to, especially since I have to be up at 4:30 am Monday thru Saturdays. Sundays I try not to sleep in or else I wont be able to sleep at night. 


Q: Would you say you're a creature of habit?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: unfortunately I have a schedule

Q: why do people who suddenly don't talk to you text you?


----------



## mz_puss

snuggletiger said:


> A: unfortunately I have a schedule
> 
> Q: why do people who suddenly don't talk to you text you?



A) because in your case, you are so lovely that even if they dont want to talk to you they cant bare to part with you, so they hold on to any communication they can 

Q) why do i continuously walk in to the door frame every morning when i know its there ?


----------



## Linda

mz_puss said:


> A) Q) why do i continuously walk in to the door frame every morning when i know its there ?



The sandman gave you a double dose of sleepiness?


Q: Is there such a thing as "meant to be" aka destiny?


----------



## samuraiscott

Linda said:


> The sandman gave you a double dose of sleepiness?
> 
> 
> Q: Is there such a thing as "meant to be" aka destiny?



A) I am not sure anymore. I used to think there was some master plan for me that I just had to figure out or go with. Not so sure anymore.

Q) What do you hav planned for Valentine's?


----------



## mz_puss

samuraiscott said:


> A) I am not sure anymore. I used to think there was some master plan for me that I just had to figure out or go with. Not so sure anymore.
> 
> Q) What do you hav planned for Valentine's?



A) no plans alas as im soooo single. 

Q) if you could have anyone be your valentine for just one day who would it be ?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: someone who would want me as their valentimes 

Q: when will warm weather wonder round my house?


----------



## samuraiscott

mz_puss said:


> A) no plans alas as im soooo single.
> 
> Q) if you could have anyone be your valentine for just one day who would it be ?



A) You, of course.:wubu:

Q)What was the best Valentine's present you ever got?


----------



## samuraiscott

snuggletiger said:


> A: someone who would want me as their valentimes
> 
> Q: when will warm weather wonder round my house?



A) Depends on what the Groundhog said today. 

Q) Do you like living out in Nevada?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: I do love living here where its warmer then most spots.

Q: How do you know when you find the "one"


----------



## Angel

snuggletiger said:


> Q: How do you know when you find the "one"



When you are both old and gray (or bald) and realize that you both are still in love with each other and would still rather be with each other than with anyone else. _That_ is when you will truly know that you have found "the one". Until then, it's all just hoping that the one you love and are committed to will love you just as much and will be as devoted to you as you are to them. 

Talk is indeed cheap. Words often are nothing more than words. A relationship that endures the test of time is truly the only proof that you have found your "one". 

Seek someone who has similar values. Your "one" may not be in your backyard. Don't be afraid to take a chance even if the odds seem stacked against you. Ask Him to bring your "one" into your life; or if He already has, to help you recognize the beauty that lies within.


Why do bad things happen to good people?


----------



## spiritangel

Angel said:


> When you are both old and gray (or bald) and realize that you both are still in love with each other and would still rather be with each other than with anyone else. _That_ is when you will truly know that you have found "the one". Until then, it's all just hoping that the one you love and are committed to will love you just as much and will be as devoted to you as you are to them.
> 
> Talk is indeed cheap. Words often are nothing more than words. A relationship that endures the test of time is truly the only proof that you have found your "one".
> 
> Seek someone who has similar values. Your "one" may not be in your backyard. Don't be afraid to take a chance even if the odds seem stacked against you. Ask Him to bring your "one" into your life; or if He already has, to help you recognize the beauty that lies within.
> 
> 
> Why do bad things happen to good people?



sometimes I truly do not understand why, other times I think because we all have lessons to learn from the bad things and others because as a species we are flawed in so many ways


Q: What has made you smile today?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spiritangel said:


> sometimes I truly do not understand why, other times I think because we all have lessons to learn from the bad things and others because as a species we are flawed in so many ways
> 
> 
> Q: What has made you smile today?



A: Several things but one of the biggest was finding out from my half-sister that my father, that I never got the chance to meet, actually did try to find me but my mother made it impossible. 

Q: What ya watching on TV this season? Anything good?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: Several things but one of the biggest was finding out from my half-sister that my father, that I never got the chance to meet, actually did try to find me but my mother made it impossible.
> 
> Q: What ya watching on TV this season? Anything good?



umm chuck season 4, gossip girl (bear in mind we are a bit behind the US although often get stuff within a month or two sometimes later depends on the shows popularity) How I met Your Mother, Big Bang Theory, ummm oodles of things that I really enjoy

Q: What is your favourite comedy show?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spiritangel said:


> umm chuck season 4, gossip girl (bear in mind we are a bit behind the US although often get stuff within a month or two sometimes later depends on the shows popularity) How I met Your Mother, Big Bang Theory, ummm oodles of things that I really enjoy
> 
> Q: What is your favourite comedy show?



A: Friends - will _always_ be my favorite! Actually, I think I'm gonna go pop a season in right now!

Q: Seeing that TLC has that show 'Strange Addiction', would you consider yourself to have a strange addiction? And if so, what is it? (If you feel like sharing.) I guess if I have any addictions, it's ink pens. I am constantly buying pens or looking to see if there are new ones. Fine points are my favorite lol


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: Friends - will _always_ be my favorite! Actually, I think I'm gonna go pop a season in right now!
> 
> Q: Seeing that TLC has that show 'Strange Addiction', would you consider yourself to have a strange addiction? And if so, what is it? (If you feel like sharing.) I guess if I have any addictions, it's ink pens. I am constantly buying pens or looking to see if there are new ones. Fine points are my favorite lol




ummm mayby buying or scrappbooking weird stuff i mean I scrapbooked an old computer desk, and a frisbee and I can look at oodles of stuff and see it scrapbooked lol


Q: What is the thing you are most looking forward to this year?


----------



## AlethaBBW

A: My next bowl of Pho Chay. And the one after that, and the one after that...

Q: What is love, anyway? Does anybody love anybody anyway?


----------



## Dmitra

AlethaBBW said:


> Q: What is love, anyway? Does anybody love anybody anyway?



a: Love is: a many splendored thing, everything that's nice, the Devil's crowbar, never having to say you're sorry, a battlefield, the sound of Jason Manns' voice, an illusion, true, et cetera. And, allegedly, yes.

Q: What is your favorite kind of cloud?


----------



## Tad

Dmitra said:


> Q: What is your favorite kind of cloud?



A: I like the white, fluffy, 'sheep' clouds in a blue sky. But my absolute favorite have to be mid-summer thunder-heads, the kind that build up in the late afternoon of a hot, muggy day, building up that tension in the air before suddenly releasing it with flashes and bangs and sheets of rain.

Q: From which end do you peel bananas (the stem end, or the 'other' end)?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: I like the white, fluffy, 'sheep' clouds in a blue sky. But my absolute favorite have to be mid-summer thunder-heads, the kind that build up in the late afternoon of a hot, muggy day, building up that tension in the air before suddenly releasing it with flashes and bangs and sheets of rain.
> 
> Q: From which end do you peel bananas (the stem end, or the 'other' end)?



I have heard of people peeling a banana from the bottom but I have always gone from the top little stemmy piece its the way I grew up doing it


Q: What is your favourite thing to do with bananas?


----------



## Linda

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite thing to do with bananas?




A: Split them down the middle, fill with m&m's and marshmallows, wrap in foil and grill for ten minutes or so. Yummy!!


Q: What is your worst habit?


----------



## mossystate

Linda said:


> Q: What is your worst habit?



Procrastination

Can there be too many profound quotes on Facebook walls?


----------



## spiritangel

mossystate said:


> Procrastination
> 
> Can there be too many profound quotes on Facebook walls?



possibly but I would rather that than spreading negativity or hate



q: What book do you like to re read?


----------



## mossystate

spiritangel said:


> possibly but I would rather that than spreading negativity or hate



Oh yeah...wasn't saying that was the only other option.

I read very few books more than twice.


Have you ever spent money on a vacation and immediately felt like it was the wrong decision?


----------



## AmazingAmy

mossystate said:


> Oh yeah...wasn't saying that was the only other option.
> 
> I read very few books more than twice.
> 
> 
> Have you ever spent money on a vacation and immediately felt like it was the wrong decision?



*A.* Yep; or I find out something about the deal that I don't like as soon as I've hit the 'confirm payment' button. :doh:

*Q.* Who was your first enemy?


----------



## shuefly pie

A. Myself

Q. Have you ever been in a fist fight?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Yes, but only with family so I don't really count that. 

Q: Are you a good tipper?


----------



## mossystate

Only when the cows are standing on three legs.


I just took your phone away. Will you cry...hit me...go into shock and twitch. I never give it back if you say all three.


----------



## shuefly pie

A. Shout, "Free at last! Free at last! Thank God almighty, I am free at last!" Then I'd dance off into the sunset rejoicing because I was finally rid of my electronic leash.

B. Do you sleep in night clothes or in the altogether?


----------



## mz_puss

A) i sleep starkers i like to reserve my pjs for around the house lol i like pajama days there my favorite 

Q) have you ever worn your pajamas out in public ?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Pajama day in middle school i think. 

Q: Have you invested any money in the dinar?


----------



## Aust99

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Pajama day in middle school i think.
> 
> Q: Have you invested any money in the dinar?




Iraqi Dinar?? 

No...



Q: Which Brady was your favourite? I liked Cindy...


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> Q: Which Brady was your favourite? I liked Cindy...



A: Not technically a Brady, I guess, but I always like Alice. Probably because she was the sane one?

Q: When you get a new computer, what do you do with the old one?


----------



## big_lad27

A) - Pull it apart and keep some bits for spares and scrap the rest...

Q) - How many different languages can you fluently speak?


----------



## The Fez

A) One, though I'm passable in Spanish, and I can understand French well, I just suck at speaking it

Q) Is deadpan snarking a good or bad personality trait?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Good trait

Q: If I talked like Sparky Anderson in his said rant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgJ2jFVp1bc

would my chances at finding a mate be better?


----------



## Dmitra

snuggletiger said:


> A: Good trait
> 
> Q: If I talked like Sparky Anderson in his said rant
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgJ2jFVp1bc
> 
> would my chances at finding a mate be better?



a: The artistry and stamina of his colorful diatribe are inspiring (RIP Sparky). Not too sure about its place on the dating game enhancing spectrum, though.

Q: If you enjoy Harry Potter: Did you go see part 1 of the Deathly Hallows or are you waiting until the second part comes out to watch them together? I'm waiting.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I'm waiting to watch both together. 

Q: What browser do you prefer to use (chrome, internet explorer, mozilla firefox etc.)?


----------



## Aust99

Chrome at home.... mozilla at work. 


Q: Which thread do you go to first, when you log into dims?


----------



## Dmitra

Aust99 said:


> Chrome at home.... mozilla at work.
> 
> 
> Q: Which thread do you go to first, when you log into dims?



a: I am boring. I start with the Main board and work my way down despite my favorites being in another area.

Q: Do you ever feel like there are so many things to do that you end up doing none of them?


----------



## spiritangel

Dmitra said:


> a: I am boring. I start with the Main board and work my way down despite my favorites being in another area.
> 
> Q: Do you ever feel like there are so many things to do that you end up doing none of them?



yes often but I also often start something and get sidetracked, sick or injured lol


Q: What is the one thing you are wishing for today?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) All day I was wishing that "Winter Storm Dana" would miss us with her 13 inches of freezing cold fury. Alas, I recently discovered it won't. But we might get "Thundersnow" so I am.. honestly kind of excited.


Q) Have you ever experienced "Thundersnow" ? [A thunderstorm that takes place during/within a blizzard/Snow Storm


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) All day I was wishing that "Winter Storm Dana" would miss us with her 13 inches of freezing cold fury. Alas, I recently discovered it won't. But we might get "Thundersnow" so I am.. honestly kind of excited.
> 
> 
> Q) Have you ever experienced "Thundersnow" ? [A thunderstorm that takes place during/within a blizzard/Snow Storm



No I have never actually experienced snow beyond tv and waxed snowballs.


Q) What is one thing about the comming season you are most looking forward to?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Watching Mother Nature's beauty reveal itself and watch the woods become busy with life once again. <3

Q) Why is your favorite season, your favorite?


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Why is your favorite season, your favorite?



A: My favorite is a tie between spring and fall. The reason is, I like the relatively mild temperatures and the very interesting weather patterns. I'm a sucker for a good storm.

Q: If you had a wish that could change one thing about you, what would you wish for?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I'd wish away my mental illnesses.

Q) If you could have one dream [unrealistic goal] come true, what would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I'd wish away my mental illnesses.
> 
> Q) If you could have one dream [unrealistic goal] come true, what would it be?



hmmmm either to star in a broadway musical or be psychic to the stars


Q) What is the yummmiest thing you make?


----------



## Deacone

A) I make a pretty mean-ass spicey malaysian seafood noodle curry 

Q) Do you smoke?


----------



## rellis10

A: Nope, never even tried it, I honestly don't see the point of pumping tar into my lungs even if it does make you feel a little less stressed. It's not worth it.

Q: Do you drink alcohol, and if so, how often?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> A: Nope, never even tried it, I honestly don't see the point of pumping tar into my lungs even if it does make you feel a little less stressed. It's not worth it.
> 
> Q: Do you drink alcohol, and if so, how often?



A: I do, mostly socially, I'm not the go home and have three drinks type of guy. 

Q: Do you wanna go have dinner? I'll pay and everything, I just wanna hang out.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A: I do, mostly socially, I'm not the go home and have three drinks type of guy.
> 
> Q: Do you wanna go have dinner? I'll pay and everything, I just wanna hang out.



A: If you buy the plane ticket I'd love to 

Q: Can you (in your own opinion :happy dance well?


----------



## Deacone

A) I don't dance. I headbang lol.

Q) What flavour soup is your favourite? :]


----------



## PunkyGurly74

A) Tie: Split Pea Soup and Peanut Soup

Q) If you could be any flavor ice cream - what flavor would you be?

hehehe


----------



## mossystate

Any flavor with the magical powers that would allow only select people to eat me. 

Eyebrows or eyelashes...today you lose one of them, and you are not allowed to wear fakes or create with makeup.


----------



## Deacone

A) Cover it with my fringe.

Q) Spicey food - yay or nay?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Depends! Spicy -Yummy? Or Spicy- Bitter? [Yup, there is a difference.] I love spicy yummy food. <3


Q) What is your favorite smell?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Depends! Spicy -Yummy? Or Spicy- Bitter? [Yup, there is a difference.] I love spicy yummy food. <3
> 
> 
> Q) What is your favorite smell?



A: Morbid or creepy maybe. My Grandma's house. She passed away and it was sad and all, but my mom went about a year later to help my grandpa with something and he told my mom "Hey, your mom's jewelry is still there, go get it out of her drawer and divey it up between you and your sister." Well when my mom opened it up she got a whiff of my grandmer/her mom because the drawer hadn't been opened since. 

So I got a blanker and a pillow case I always use to use at her house and I just have it in a bag. I don't use them, but when I'm moving stuff around in my closet once in a while i'll smell my grandma and it brings a tear to my eye. 

Q: Dark or Milk chocolate? and brand if there's a preference.


----------



## Deacone

A) Actually, white chocolate. Preferable Milkybar :]

Q) Have you ever dyed your hair? If so which/what colour :]


----------



## spiritangel

Deacone said:


> A) Actually, white chocolate. Preferable Milkybar :]
> 
> Q) Have you ever dyed your hair? If so which/what colour :]



technically no only ever done a few rinses and mostly an auburn colour and NYE a dark brown

Q) What is your favourite hair colour?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Red! Beautiful Nature Red. From Orangey Red. To Warm Browny Deep Red. :blush:


Q) Who is your favorite person featured in popular media these days?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Red! Beautiful Nature Red. From Orangey Red. To Warm Browny Deep Red. :blush:
> 
> 
> Q) Who is your favorite person featured in popular media these days?



Darren Criss (Blaine on glee but harry in AAVPM) 


Q) What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## biggirlsrock

Santaria by Sublime...been singing it for days now

If you could play ANY instrument, what would it be?


----------



## Deacone

A ) I would like to learn to play the drums :]

Q ) What time is it now where you live?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) 11:48PM 


Q) If you had to spend $10,000 on yourself, what would you buy?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) 11:48PM
> 
> 
> Q) If you had to spend $10,000 on yourself, what would you buy?



A: if I didn't pay bills with it, I'd buy a harley.

Q: How many times can a man bring up his mom in conversation on a date, and it be okay?


----------



## Aust99

Probably about 3 times..... then it would start to get weird... especially if it's the first date. 





Q: What colour are your bed sheets?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Probably about 3 times..... then it would start to get weird... especially if it's the first date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What colour are your bed sheets?



A: Whatever color YOU want them to be ;-)

Q: do you have any vacation(s) planned this year?


----------



## 1love_emily

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A: Whatever color YOU want them to be ;-)
> 
> Q: do you have any vacation(s) planned this year?



A: No  Just my permanent vacation to my new college town this fall!

Q: If you could visit anywhere in the world, where would you go and why?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: No  Just my permanent vacation to my new college town this fall!
> 
> Q: If you could visit anywhere in the world, where would you go and why?



Ireland other than being a complete sucker for blue eyed irishmen the accent is music to me. I have always felt called to visit there more than anywhere else in the world

Q) What accent turns you on the most?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I guess a British or English accent?

Q: What shampoo do you use? Do you use conditioner?


----------



## SuperMishe

"Q: What shampoo do you use? Do you use conditioner? "

A: Aussie brand right now, and yes.

New Q: Can someone be a "Playa" (player) without actually sleeping around?


----------



## littlefairywren

SuperMishe said:


> "Q: What shampoo do you use? Do you use conditioner? "
> 
> A: Aussie brand right now, and yes.
> 
> New Q: Can someone be a "Playa" (player) without actually sleeping around?



A: Yes they can.

Q: What is your favourite way to relax?


----------



## Miskatonic

littlefairywren said:


> A: Yes they can.
> 
> Q: What is your favourite way to relax?



A: I like to either read a book or play computer games while watching the news.

Q: So what's the deal with airline peanuts?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I guess they're a little dry? Idk to be honest.

Q: If you could transcend your body, where would you go?


----------



## spiritangel

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: I guess they're a little dry? Idk to be honest.
> 
> Q: If you could transcend your body, where would you go?



Zooming off around the universe why limit yourself to one planet and one dimension when without a body our spirit can soar


Q: Have you ever had an out of body experience?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Not that I'm aware of.

Q: What is your opinion on the consistency of carbon dating?


----------



## Dmitra

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Not that I'm aware of.
> 
> Q: What is your opinion on the consistency of carbon dating?



a: I tend to think it's fairly consistent in the preponderance of evidence way. However, I also think that it's crucial to be sure of what exactly the material is that's being dated. For instance, dating a bit of cloth from millennia ago: Are we testing the fibre, the pigments, or the dust that's accumulated over time? The rate of decay of carbon is a fixed measure but, (given besides the above) that the simple act of observing an experiment or phenomenon can affect the outcome, the testing is suggestive rather than absolute. *draws breath at last*

Q: Do you think we can have valid love for someone we've never met? Explain a bit rather than just yes or no.


----------



## Miskatonic

Dmitra said:


> a: I tend to think it's fairly consistent in the preponderance of evidence way. However, I also think that it's crucial to be sure of what exactly the material is that's being dated. For instance, dating a bit of cloth from millennia ago: Are we testing the fibre, the pigments, or the dust that's accumulated over time? The rate of decay of carbon is a fixed measure but, (given besides the above) that the simple act of observing an experiment or phenomenon can affect the outcome, the testing is suggestive rather than absolute. *draws breath at last*
> 
> Q: Do you think we can have valid love for someone we've never met? Explain a bit rather than just yes or no.



A: Well what qualifies as valid love? I think love is more than just "hey I like hanging out with this person." It's an emotional connection and I don't see why a person can't connect emotionally with someone they have never met irl but interact with on a regular basis through electronic means. Love happens and it doesn't ask your permission to happen.

Q: With Earth's resources dwindling, oil reserves expected to run out in the next fifty years, and our environment becoming more and more toxic by the day, how do you think our civilization will survive? Do you think we'll see colonization of other planets within our lifetime? Is the damage we've inflicted upon our planet reversible? What steps are needed to ensure we don't go the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: In my humble opinion I don't think it's possible for humans to be able to inhabit any other celestial body. The conditions on this planet are pretty close to unrepeatable. As for your oil dilemma: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWf9nYbm3ac&playnext=1&list=PLB0C5F0F18029E4F9

Q: What kind of undomesticated animal would you own if you knew it was a guaranteed it wouldn't maul you?


----------



## CastingPearls

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: In my humble opinion I don't think it's possible for humans to be able to inhabit any other celestial body. The conditions on this planet are pretty close to unrepeatable. As for your oil dilemma: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWf9nYbm3ac&playnext=1&list=PLB0C5F0F18029E4F9
> 
> Q: What kind of undomesticated animal would you own if you knew it was a guaranteed it wouldn't maul you?


A polar bear. Dunno how it would be guaranteed. I have a feeling they're not good with non-violence contracts. 

Q: Your plane has crash landed in the Andes mountains. Weeks pass by and there seems to be no hope of rescue. Would you eat human flesh to survive? Would you tell others to do the same should you perish yourself?


----------



## rellis10

A: The taboo of what food is acceptable to eat ceases when there is NO other food. A man's right leg is still meat and you will die if you dont eat it. And if i died i'm pretty sure i'm not going to care if someone's nibbling on my ribs.

Q: Do you think a relationship should be regularly 'scored' to see if it's still worth being in? As in a 1/100% rating. (not my own question, stole it from a talk show )


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A: The taboo of what food is acceptable to eat ceases when there is NO other food. A man's right leg is still meat and you will die if you dont eat it. And if i died i'm pretty sure i'm not going to care if someone's nibbling on my ribs.
> 
> Q: Do you think a relationship should be regularly 'scored' to see if it's still worth being in? As in a 1/100% rating. (not my own question, stole it from a talk show )



for some reason I feel like that would destroy a relationship rather than to help it be healthy and functioning well


Q:Have you seen A very potter musical yet? and if yes what did you think? and if not why not?


----------



## Miskatonic

spiritangel said:


> for some reason I feel like that would destroy a relationship rather than to help it be healthy and functioning well
> 
> 
> Q:Have you seen A very potter musical yet? and if yes what did you think? and if not why not?



I don't know what that is but it sounds like it's for NEEEEEEEEEERDSSSSSSS!

Q: I'm thinking of ordering chinese for dinner tonight. What should I get?


----------



## littlefairywren

Miskatonic said:


> I don't know what that is but it sounds like it's for NEEEEEEEEEERDSSSSSSS!
> 
> Q: I'm thinking of ordering chinese for dinner tonight. What should I get?



A: Combination Bird's Nest, Shredded Beef Peking, King Prawns in Garlic Sauce and Special Fried Rice.

Q: Are you more of an idealist or realist?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I guess a realist, but hey everyone has dreams too.

Q: What color will you absolutely not wear on your body?


----------



## Dmitra

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: I guess a realist, but hey everyone has dreams too.
> 
> Q: What color will you absolutely not wear on your body?



a: An abomination called Nude (caucasian fleshtone) that I really hate, especially when it's on a pair of f-me pumps worn by a starlet.

Q: Do you have a trick or joke or whatever that you feel is a surefire way to impress someone?


----------



## Heyyou

Dmitra said:


> a: An abomination called Nude (caucasian fleshtone) that I really hate, especially when it's on a pair of f-me pumps worn by a starlet.
> 
> Q: Do you have a trick or joke or whatever that you feel is a surefire way to impress someone?



A: I do not, not at this time. 

Q: What is your favorite kind/flavor/? of cake, if you like cake?


----------



## Noir

A: Funfetti Cake

Q: What was the best cookie you have ever tasted?


----------



## Heyyou

Noir said:


> A: Funfetti Cake
> 
> Q: What was the best cookie you have ever tasted?



A: It was from when i was a boy, and i cannot remember. 

Q: What is your shoe size?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: 10.5

Q: What is your waist size?


----------



## mossystate

Large.

What's in YOUR wallet?


----------



## Linda

A: Dust...lol

Q: If you needed a CB handle...what would it be?


----------



## SuperMishe

A: SuperMishe!! LOL

Q: How many times or how often do you come to this thread and not answer a question cuz you're waiting for a "better one"??


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Every time, though I've only looked in this thread maybe three times, ever?

Q: What is your defining moment of middle school? (For those unsure, it's generally ages 9 through 14)


----------



## CPProp

The Orange Mage said:


> A: Every time, though I've only looked in this thread maybe three times, ever?
> 
> Q: What is your defining moment of middle school? (For those unsure, it's generally ages 9 through 14)



A. when I failed the 11 plus exam and realised I be going to a Secondary Modern and not a Grammer school.

Q. if you are right handed approx how many times a day do you use your left hand to do things - visa versa if your left handed


----------



## Deacone

A) I use my left hand to type and wank lol.

Q) Xbox, Playstation or Nintendo?


----------



## SuperMishe

A. Nintendo


Q. Am I the only one that sees a penis in the Amazon banner ad that's on this Dims site?


----------



## Dmitra

SuperMishe said:


> Q. Am I the only one that sees a penis in the Amazon banner ad that's on this Dims site?



a: Nope! It sure is one curved banana, too, not that there's anything wrong with that.

Q: Have you ever eaten a fried pickle? If so, what was your verdict?


----------



## Deacone

A) No but i'll have to try it out one day!

Q) TEA! How do you take it? :>


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Hot with a little bit of honey.

Q: What is your opinion on pyramids and why there are so prevalent in so many cultures in history?


----------



## Tad

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What is your opinion on pyramids and why there are so prevalent in so many cultures in history?



A: Easiest very large structures to build (and they look cool!) 

Q: What was the last alcoholic beverage that you consumed?


----------



## TraciJo67

Tad said:


> A: Easiest very large structures to build (and they look cool!)
> 
> Q: What was the last alcoholic beverage that you consumed?


 
A: A glass of cheap but tasty moscato wine.

Q: What is your (healthiest!) coping mechanism when faced with uncertainty and stress?


----------



## CastingPearls

TraciJo67 said:


> A: A glass of cheap but tasty moscato wine.
> 
> Q: What is your (healthiest!) coping mechanism when faced with uncertainty and stress?



Mmmmmm moscato.....

**************



Talking to other people. (Big surprise there, huh? HUH??)

Q: Do you ever set out to do something, and gather every possible thing you need to to it, and once all set, completely lose interest in it?


----------



## Deacone

A) This frequently happens. I have a nasty habit of doing this while i'm about to play World of Warcraft (mostly because it's become dis-interesting since the last patch).

Q) What's your favourite movie?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) It's a toss-up between 'Ghostbusters' and 'Bram Stokers Dracula'


Q) If your child died, and you could clone them, would you?


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) It's a toss-up between 'Ghostbusters' and 'Bram Stokers Dracula'
> 
> 
> Q) If your child died, and you could clone them, would you?



A.	No  they are grown up and rarely see them, so would not really make any difference. 


Q. When putting on trousers / slacks / jeans / tights (panty hose) / skirt which foot do you always put in first  left or right ? and is it the same left or right you write with or opposite ?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) When I have to choose it's my right foot first, and I'm right-handed. 


Q) Do you use facts to make decisions, Or do you let your emotions/intuition guide you in your decisions?


----------



## CPProp

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) When I have to choose it's my right foot first, and I'm right-handed.
> 
> 
> Q) Do you use facts to make decisions, Or do you let your emotions/intuition guide you in your decisions?



A both - facts when they are available  intuition when they are not (never emotion).

Q. Which of your parents or grand parents do you most resemble ?  (this be the start of a new thread for someone  with pics to demonstrate resemblance


----------



## CastingPearls

CPProp said:


> A both - facts when they are available  intuition when they are not (never emotion).
> 
> Q. Which of your parents or grand parents do you most resemble ?  (this be the start of a new thread for someone  with pics to demonstrate resemblance


I am the image of my mother, except for the eye color. However, my family resemblance to my dad's side is unmistakable so go figure. My siblings and I look so much alike that people have stopped each of us on the street and asked us if we were so-and-so's sibling which can be quite funny.

Q: Is there any fabric, material or textile that 'turns you on'?


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> I am the image of my mother, except for the eye color. However, my family resemblance to my dad's side is unmistakable so go figure. My siblings and I look so much alike that people have stopped each of us on the street and asked us if we were so-and-so's sibling which can be quite funny.
> 
> Q: Is there any fabric, material or textile that 'turns you on'?



A.	No - Sorry but all fabrics, materials and textiles are all inert  soft female flesh is the only turn on. 

Q. Do you think you could you hold your breath long enough under water to be a pearl diver


----------



## Dmitra

CPProp said:


> Q. Do you think you could you hold your breath long enough under water to be a pearl diver



a: Not even close. This made me think how much I miss swimming, though.

Q: Do you think you could handle being famous? Emotionally, mentally, such like.


----------



## SuperMishe

A: I'm already famous, aren't I? LOL.. kidding... no - I wouldn't like the loss of privacy.

Q: On a scale of 1 to 10, how would you rate this question?


----------



## Deacone

A: 8 - for originality 

Q: Comedy or Drama?


----------



## mz_puss

A) comedy.

Q) what do you read while your on the toilet ?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Usually grocery store advertisements.

Q: Why do the weekends go by so fast?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Time just seems to go faster when something has your attention. A workweek seems to take forever because you're on autopilot. Your Care-o-Meter(tm) is pretty much a speedometer as well.

Q: Like that funny quote/image goes: Intelligent, Emotionally Stable, Good-Looking. *Pick two.* (To phrase it as a question, which two would you pick?)


----------



## CastingPearls

The Orange Mage said:


> A: Time just seems to go faster when something has your attention. A workweek seems to take forever because you're on autopilot. Your Care-o-Meter(tm) is pretty much a speedometer as well.
> 
> Q: Like that funny quote/image goes: Intelligent, Emotionally Stable, Good-Looking. *Pick two.* (To phrase it as a question, which two would you pick?)


Intelligent and emotionally stable. (can I add a wee bit kinky too?)

Q: When you're sick do you prefer to be babied or left alone? (or how, exactly, if a combination of the two)


----------



## CPProp

CastingPearls said:


> Intelligent and emotionally stable. (can I add a wee bit kinky too?)
> 
> Q: When you're sick do you prefer to be babied or left alone? (or how, exactly, if a combination of the two)



A.	Neither  which is probably not the answer you wanted to read  for me being sick is nothing more than an inconvenience that is not going to prevent me from carrying on with normal everyday life (work etc). Other than as a child Ive not known any other way to react to being sick. Im not going to change any time soon as it works for me.

Q.	Do you have one trigger point of sound, word, phrase, smell or sight that all ways sets you of laughing , no matter how many times you have heard, smelt or seen it, and if not to personal what is it and why ?


----------



## SuperMishe

CPProp said:


> Q.	Do you have one trigger point of sound, word, phrase, smell or sight that all ways sets you of laughing , no matter how many times you have heard, smelt or seen it, and if not to personal what is it and why ?



A: Not really a single word, sight, sound kind of thing... more of a series of phrases. When I go places or do things with friends, there's always something that happens that later, when recalled, makes us laugh. For example, if Deidra called me right now and said nothing except "Is she albino"? I would start to laugh.

Q: How often do you check your UserCP for rep that was given to you unannounced?


----------



## CastingPearls

SuperMishe said:


> A: Not really a single word, sight, sound kind of thing... more of a series of phrases. When I go places or do things with friends, there's always something that happens that later, when recalled, makes us laugh. For example, if Deidra called me right now and said nothing except "Is she albino"? I would start to laugh.
> 
> Q: How often do you check your UserCP for rep that was given to you unannounced?


I don't check for rep. In fact, someone else usually points it out to me when I get a new can. I realize it's symbolic of how much someone is liked or respected (and sometimes even given spitefully or abusively) but as I've said before, it's not like I can cash it in for something useful like a flatscreen TV. I DO however hit userCP all the time to check my thread subscriptions (favorites) It's just easier than going through the forum header pages.

Q: Did you ever have a blanket or stuffed toy as a child that you couldn't part with (a 'wubbie' as some would say) and what was it?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: My toy panda. Still have it somewhere! 

Q: Do you consider yourself an artist? why/why not?


----------



## Deacone

A) I consider myself a make-up artist  i think i have a keen eye for what's awesome - but i have fuck all imagination to make myself a GREAT artist.

Q) Whats your favourite flower?


----------



## CPProp

Deacone said:


> A) I consider myself a make-up artist  i think i have a keen eye for what's awesome - but i have fuck all imagination to make myself a GREAT artist.
> 
> Q) Whats your favourite flower?



A) Wild Bluebells - the way their early morning fragrance can fill a wood is a real nostril treat and so relaxing.

Q) How many oxymorons do you use a day on purpose or by accident.


----------



## 1love_emily

CPProp said:


> A) Wild Bluebells - the way their early morning fragrance can fill a wood is a real nostril treat and so relaxing.
> 
> Q) How many oxymorons do you use a day on purpose or by accident.



A) Not many.. I find it hard to mix in oxymorons into everyday conversation. I'm better with euphemisms and hyperboles 

Q) Would you rather be stuck living where you right now forever, or be forced to never go back to where you are right now?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Being forced to never go back seems like the more logical option. 

Q: What is the best amusement park attraction you've experienced?


----------



## Mishty

*Q:* _What is the best amusement park attraction you've experienced?_

*A:* Around the World at Epcot, Florida's Disney kingdom. It's so awesome to walk a few miles and be in all those countries.

*Q:* If you could pick any movie/book that you enjoyed/loved to have a sequel, which one would it be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hmm, I guess _City Island_. Would love to see how the story with the kid who likes BBWs/feederism pans out! 

Q: How do you cope with rejection from someone you have fallen head over heels for?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: Like most people do...I cry, I talk to my friends for support, I rationalize in my head why it's ok and why it may even be best. I try to remember that old saying "it's not the end of the world...it just feels like it." And then little by little and day by day, it starts to feel better until it's just a dull ache and then until it's just an occasional sad memory. In every friendship/relationship I try to remember the positive, happy aspects and not hold on to any anger or hurt feelings. Sometimes that's harder said than done, of course, but it's worth peace of mind to let them go.

Oh-- and I eat, of course. Food is one of my go-to defense mechanisms against anything unpleasant and also one of my go-to celebratory techniques for anything good that happens. 


Q: If you could pick three inanimate objects (not people) to keep with you no matter what happened to you and no matter where you went-- and only the three-- what would they be?


----------



## TraciJo67

A Kindle. My purse. My cell phone. 
Question: eyesight or hearing, which would you rather lose.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Eyesight, no question about it. 

Q: What song makes your skin crawl in a good way?


----------



## Mishty

A: Llorando & For What It's Worth

Q: What's the worst way in your own opinion, to die?


----------



## Dmitra

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What song makes your skin crawl in a good way?



a: Feel Fear by Matthew Sweet. He has a gorgeous, ethereal kind of voice and this song is borderline psychopath material -- creepy yet seductive combination.

Q: Are you more a words or music kind of person when it comes to songs (that have both, of course)?


----------



## CPProp

Dmitra said:


> Q: Are you more a words or music kind of person when it comes to songs (that have both, of course)?



A. Music person as 70% of the time I can't make out the words.

Q. In Transactional Analysis speak, which behaviour type best describes you. Be perfect, Please people, Be strong, Try hard or Hurry up and why do you think so.


----------



## Dmitra

CPProp said:


> Q. In Transactional Analysis speak, which behaviour type best describes you. Be perfect, Please people, Be strong, Try hard or Hurry up and why do you think so.



a: I have a weird "Be perfect" thing going on. I get very picky with myself when doing things such as artwork or practicing music and end up psyching myself out so nothing much gets accomplished. Working on it, of course. 

Q: How many times have you seen your favorite movie?


----------



## CPProp

Dmitra said:


> Q: How many times have you seen your favorite movie?



A: once a year for the past 20 years........don't want it to be come boring.

Q: has your SatNav (GPS) ever had a bad day and actually got you lost


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Never has gotten me lost, but I find that it often sends me on weird routes. (When you know the route and it sends you a different one that, when it recalculates, is obviously longer, it really makes you wonder about where it sends you when you don't know the area.)

Q: What would you rather do: be happily married and die prematurely at 50 or stay single and die (healthy) at 90?


----------



## rellis10

A: Happy and married at 50, what's the point of living that long if you're going to be sad and lonely?

Q: Do you remember your significant others' birthday? (fully anticipates a YES answer )


----------



## WVMountainrear

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Never has gotten me lost, but I find that it often sends me on weird routes. (When you know the route and it sends you a different one that, when it recalculates, is obviously longer, it really makes you wonder about where it sends you when you don't know the area.)
> 
> Q: What would you rather do: be happily married and die prematurely at 50 or stay single and die (healthy) at 90?





rellis10 said:


> A: Happy and married at 50, what's the point of living that long if you're going to be sad and lonely?
> 
> Q: Do you remember your significant others' birthday? (fully anticipates a YES answer )




Well, he didn't say sad and lonely, he just said "stay single"...just because you'd be unmarried doesn't mean you would be devoid of companionship and miserable necessarily. I also found the phrase "die healthy" quite interesting. 

But my answer is that I have no significant other, so I'm apparently going to live to be 90.  In all seriousness, though, when I have had a signficant other, I always remember his birthday...plus, with all of the technological reminders these days, it's hard to miss someone's birthday. 


Q: What is the best book you've read that-- in your opinion-- should be made into a movie but has not been yet?


----------



## Dmitra

Mishty said:


> Q: What's the worst way in your own opinion, to die?



a: I'd have to say what happened to Daniel Pearl. I mean, I can't bring myself to actually write it at the moment it's so horrible to me. (PS Sorry for missing your post!)



lovelylady78 said:


> Q: What is the best book you've read that-- in your opinion-- should be made into a movie but has not been yet?



a: Ever since I was a kid I've loved a book called _The Dracula Tape_ by Fred Saberhagen. I think it'd still play well today, maybe even as a period piece so the technology wouldn't have to be updated and could add to the funny.

Q: What's a secret hobby or love of yours?


----------



## SuperMishe

Q: What's a secret hobby or love of yours?

A: My NON-secret hobby is scrapbooking... my SECRET hobby, which will now no longer be secret... is perusing Dims and checking out the profiles of all the men. :blush: I find myself quite disappointed by the amount of guys that don't have pics or info in their profile, too. How am I supposed to flirt with no information? LOL!

Q: If you had the chance to be a "guest star" on your favorite tv show, would you do it? What show would it be and what role would you play?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: I'd guest star on House M.D., as the episode's patient with some bizarre disease, of course!

Q: If you come into a two-way fork in a path, and you don't know which way to go, what is your gut instinct? Left, or right? Also, the same, but for a three-way fork...left, right, or middle?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Gut instinct would be left. No idea why, other than I was told that if you are in a maze, always stick to the left and you will eventually find your way out.

Q: We've already been asked what is the worst way to die. But what do you think is the worst way to live?


----------



## russianrobot

A: Having no empathy for anyone or anything.

Q: What do you like on your toast?


----------



## goofy girl

On my toast, preferably this when I can get it!! 


Do you prefer a firm or soft mattress?


----------



## pegz

A. Firm mattress

Q. What was the best part of your day today?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Since I am just beginning my day, I suppose it was the community that comes from being part of Dimensions.

Q: How often do you visit Dimensions? why not more/less often?


----------



## Linda

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: How often do you visit Dimensions? why not more/less often?



It used to be daily but not so much anymore. The weather is getting nicer so out and about more. Planning some big trips coming up so shopping more yuck! And a big move in the fall perhaps and so I am busy busy.



A: Have any fun vacations planned this year? Where to?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would like to go to Branson this summer - road trip! - but not sure schedule will allow.

Q: Would you want to be President of the United States? why/why not?


----------



## CPProp

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I would like to go to Branson this summer - road trip! - but not sure schedule will allow.
> 
> Q: Would you want to be President of the United States? why/why not?



A. NO. to may people telling you what to do.

Q. Have you ever seen a ghost and spoke to it and it acknowledge your presents


----------



## Adamantoise

CPProp said:


> A. NO. to may people telling you what to do.
> 
> Q. Have you ever seen a ghost and spoke to it and it acknowledge your presents



A. No,unfortunately-I am quite interested in paranormality,but I am also rather skeptical of ghost sightings,and I myself have not experienced such an encounter.

Q. I give you a pencil and a sheet of A4 plain paper-what is the first thing you draw/sketch?


----------



## coriander

Adamantoise said:


> Q. I give you a pencil and a sheet of A4 plain paper-what is the first thing you draw/sketch?



A: Some kind of monster...with tentacles!!! 

Q: What is your guiltiest pleasure?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Probably some of the racier weight gain stories here on Dimensions.

Q: You are told you must either lose 100 lbs or gain 100 lbs. Assuming you weigh enough to be able to lose 100 lbs (e.g., someone who weighs 170 lbs couldn't do that), which would you choose and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Probably some of the racier weight gain stories here on Dimensions.
> 
> Q: You are told you must either lose 100 lbs or gain 100 lbs. Assuming you weigh enough to be able to lose 100 lbs (e.g., someone who weighs 170 lbs couldn't do that), which would you choose and why?


I would lose it because it would help my chronic fatigue. I would however, miss it. 

Q: You are required to either perform in a popular TV show or give a speech before a national audience. Which do you decide to do and why?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Popular TV show, I hate crowds. 

Q: When it rains, what do you do?


----------



## Mishty

rg770Ibanez said:


> .
> 
> Q: When it rains, what do you do?



A: Read with the window open, take a bath with the window open, smoke a blunt under an umbrella, jump in puddles wearing rain boots..... I love rain.


Q: What's the one thing you do the same everyday?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mishty said:


> Q: What's the one thing you do the same everyday?



Everyday I run through my scales in the same pattern
C major, D b major, D major, E b major, E major, F major, F # major, G major, A b major, A major, Bb major, B major, Bb major.

Woot.

A: If you could play any instrument, what would you play and why?


----------



## mossystate

Violin...or cello. They convery so much emotion and create breathtaking sounds. 

Would you let the Geico gecko run up the leg of your pants? Why...or why not.


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> Violin...or cello. They convery so much emotion and create breathtaking sounds.
> 
> Would you let the Geico gecko run up the leg of your pants? Why...or why not.


Sorry, it's the Affleck duck that melts my butter. He has such a big.......bill....

Q: Why are people who are not cat (or dog) people often so contemptuous of the other camp


----------



## CleverBomb

A: If cats could blog -- they wouldn't. Dogs? @Spot BARK BARK BARK! #woof
Serious A: different personality types, and a failure to recognize that differences don't necessarily imply superiority/inferiority.

Q: Have you ever found the missing sock? You know, the one that gets lost in the dryer?

-Rusty


----------



## Dmitra

CleverBomb said:


> Q: Have you ever found the missing sock? You know, the one that gets lost in the dryer?
> 
> -Rusty



a: Nope. The black hole behind the lint trap is a selfish hoarder!

Q: If you could say anything to your favorite actor what would it be?


----------



## luscious_lulu

A: Wanna fuck me?

Q: what do you want to be when you grow uP?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: I want to be a cat when I grow up. 

Q: You have one of those Hershey's fun-size variety packs...you know, the one with the little bricks of normal Milk Chocolate, Dark Chocolate, Mr. Goodbars, and Krackels?

Which of the four runs out first for you, and which one is always left uneaten at the end of the bag/bowl?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Mr. Goodbar runs out first for me, the last ones in the bag are always the dark chocolate.

Q: This one is kinda for the dudes. So what's your preference? DE razor or the new generation razors (mach 3, gillette fusion etc.)? Also, shaving soap with the brush or shaving gel?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Mr. Goodbar runs out first for me, the last ones in the bag are always the dark chocolate.
> 
> Q: This one is kinda for the dudes. So what's your preference? DE razor or the new generation razors (mach 3, gillette fusion etc.)? Also, shaving soap with the brush or shaving gel?



A: I've actually tried all three in recent years. My facial hair grows at really weird angles and is as coarse as Brundlefly's. I cannot realistically justify $15 for a pack of four Mach 3 razors which last me a month vs. 3x as many generic BIC type men's razors that will last me 4 months for the same price. Electric razors don't stay sharp enough for me in the long run (see sentence 2) to be effective.

I initially saw this review, then went to a wetshaving website and bought a shitload of traditional shave 'cream', boar's-hair brushes and the like, and I didn't see an overall difference in quality--wetshavers almost have a cult following since the idea is to do away with general disposable shavers and go with the older style shaves like your dad and granddad got. It's really a matter of moisture + time + emollients. Wet face with warm water, add shave gel/cream and let sit for at least 4-5 minutes. The hairs have to be softened and the pores opened sufficiently, otherwise crappy shave and ingrown hairs.

New Q: Special Edition Star Wars or original cuts (where Han shot first): What's your preference?


----------



## hrd

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A: I've actually tried all three in recent years. My facial hair grows at really weird angles and is as coarse as Brundlefly's. I cannot realistically justify $15 for a pack of four Mach 3 razors which last me a month vs. 3x as many generic BIC type men's razors that will last me 4 months for the same price. Electric razors don't stay sharp enough for me in the long run (see sentence 2) to be effective.
> 
> I initially saw this review, then went to a wetshaving website and bought a shitload of traditional shave 'cream', boar's-hair brushes and the like, and I didn't see an overall difference in quality--wetshavers almost have a cult following since the idea is to do away with general disposable shavers and go with the older style shaves like your dad and granddad got. It's really a matter of moisture + time + emollients. Wet face with warm water, add shave gel/cream and let sit for at least 4-5 minutes. The hairs have to be softened and the pores opened sufficiently, otherwise crappy shave and ingrown hairs.
> 
> New Q: Special Edition Star Wars or original cuts (where Han shot first): What's your preference?



a: han shot first!

q: what's your favorite city/region to visit and why?


----------



## SuperMishe

q: what's your favorite city/region to visit and why? 
A. Las Vegas - always something to do and see. I miss it!


Q - You can only watch FOUR tv shows (not videos or movies) for one year. What are they...?.... WAIT - the catch is - they MUST be four shows you've never seen before...


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Generally I don't watch shows because I am not interested in them, but I suppose I would choose Hung, Entourage, Lost and Big Love.

Q: Would you like to go to a nudist beach - and I don't mean for checking out the members of the opposite sex! - and why/why not?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Generally I don't watch shows because I am not interested in them, but I suppose I would choose Hung, Entourage, Lost and Big Love.
> 
> Q: Would you like to go to a nudist beach - and I don't mean for checking out the members of the opposite sex! - and why/why not?



A: Noo... I'm too much of a prude! :blush:

Q: If you could speak any language fluently, what would it be?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Arabic or Japanese. I think there's a thread about this one though. 

Q: When you're cruizin in da wheels what do you fill your ears with? Radio, cd, ipod or just the surrounding noise? Also do you sing along or are you too worried about people seeing you jam out? :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Podcasts - AgriTalk in the morning, Power and Politics with Evan Solomon on ride home

Q: Do you like being tickled?


----------



## mel

Do you like being tickled?
A: I am not too ticklish but I love to get the little goosebumps from a tickle/rub (did that make sense??lol)

Q: When was the last time you went skinny dipping?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Too long! Probably over ten years now. It sure is fun and liberating being in pool/lake with nothing on. (And I sure envy the person who gets to go skinny-dipping with you, Mel!)

Q: What do you enjoy more: back rub or belly rub?


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

A. Back rubs! Nothing beats a back massage except a full body massage. 

Q. If you had to choose, would you rather be forgotten or hatefully remembered after you die?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: what a truly terrible dilemma! I suppose I would rather be remembered hatefully as to die forgotten is too horrible to contemPlate. 

Q: which is worse: to love and be rejected or never to find love at all?


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

A. Definitely to be rejected.. because at least one finds out that he or she has the capacity to love another.

Q. Okay I'm totally stealing this from the Spark website, but which word grosses you out more: Moist or Used?


----------



## 1love_emily

KarmacomaGirl said:


> A. Definitely to be rejected.. because at least one finds out that he or she has the capacity to love another.
> 
> Q. Okay I'm totally stealing this from the Spark website, but which word grosses you out more: Moist or Used?



A: Moist. Ew. Ewwww. EWWWW. *shudders* gross.

Q: What would be your last words if you could control it?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: "I love you so much. Never let me go."

Q: Is there anyone you would murder - or do grievous bodily harm to - if you thought you could get away with it? Who would it be (descriptor, not name)? Why/why not?


----------



## Tad

A: Nope, just not the way I am (exile them to a rock within spitting distance of Antarctica.....maybe!). Sorry for the boring answer.

Q: Would you rather be sent to prison, or exiled to an abandoned island (with the necessities of life, but no social contact and no way to escape)?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Tad said:


> A: Nope, just not the way I am (exile them to a rock within spitting distance of Antarctica.....maybe!). Sorry for the boring answer.
> 
> Q: Would you rather be sent to prison, or exiled to an abandoned island (with the necessities of life, but no social contact and no way to escape)?



Oh sent to an abandoned island for sure. My boys could remember me as the guy I was and not the wasted, forlorn, shower-raped shadow of a man I'd be on visitation day.

I'm a hermit by nature, so it works out in a way. Now if it's a matter of not having any books whatsoever on the island, I'd have to choose prison.

Q: Favorite Python: Michael Palin or John Cleese (or other)?


----------



## Weirdo890

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Oh sent to an abandoned island for sure. My boys could remember me as the guy I was and not the wasted, forlorn, shower-raped shadow of a man I'd be on visitation day.
> 
> I'm a hermit by nature, so it works out in a way. Now if it's a matter of not having any books whatsoever on the island, I'd have to choose prison.
> 
> Q: Favorite Python: Michael Palin or John Cleese (or other)?



Answer: I love them all. Can't choose just one.

Question: How do you know if you have achieved enlightenment?


----------



## Dmitra

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: How do you know if you have achieved enlightenment?



a: Mu? From what I've read enlightenment seems to be heralded by laughter but it's been years since I read any Zen books. I also remember something like the "stench of satori" or a smugness that can accompany newb enlightened ones. I dunno. 

Q: What's your favorite form of avoidance behavior?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Cooking and cleaning (it's a tie - which just depends on the day).

Q: Would you want to pay the price of being famous? why/why not?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Would you want to pay the price of being famous? why/why not?



A: Not in the least! A big price.....and for me, I don't really see any benefit. I accept that fame appeals to some people, it just doesn't to me.

Q: Umbrella, rain coat, accept getting wet, or call in sick/cancel your appointment and plans/stay inside until the rain stops?


----------



## danielson123

Tad said:


> Q: Umbrella, rain coat, accept getting wet, or call in sick/cancel your appointment and plans/stay inside until the rain stops?



A: Just get wet. I might put a hood up if it's really pouring.

Q: Which seat on the bus is best? Front? Sideways bench? Bench in the the back? Left side, right side?


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

danielson123 said:


> Q: Which seat on the bus is best? Front? Sideways bench? Bench in the the back? Left side, right side?


A: I would say the side bench because you can check out people's asses better while they pass. Not that i pick people up on the bus regularly but that is my best answer :eat2:
Q: Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Weirdo890

Wholelottarosie78 said:


> A: I would say the side bench because you can check out people's asses better while they pass. Not that i pick people up on the bus regularly but that is my best answer :eat2:
> Q: Dark or milk chocolate?



Answer: I don't discriminate. I love them both!

Question: What do you think when you hear the words, "One size fits all"?


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I don't discriminate. I love them both!
> 
> Question: What do you think when you hear the words, "One size fits all"?


A) Yeah, right.

Q) Cow, soy or almond milk with your PB&J, cookies or cake?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> A) Yeah, right.
> 
> Q) Cow, soy or almond milk with your PB&J, cookies or cake?



Answer: I like the moo cow fuck milk, as Lewis Black called it, with my treats.

Question: Do you ever find yourself watching people going by and observing how they interact?


----------



## pegz

CastingPearls said:


> A) Yeah, right.
> 
> Q) Cow, soy or almond milk with your PB&J, cookies or cake?



A. Definately Cow

Q. If I gave you $5000 to spend in one store and one store only... what store would it be and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Do you ever find yourself watching people going by and observing how they interact?



People watching is one of my most favorite guilty pleasures.



pegz said:


> Q. If I gave you $5000 to spend in one store and one store only... what store would it be and why?


 
Amazon.com because it has nearly everything.


Q: Can you knit, crochet, embroider, do anything handy for fun? Build with Tinker Toys? Legos? Anything?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> People watching is one of my most favorite guilty pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com because it has nearly everything.
> 
> 
> Q: Can you knit, crochet, embroider, do anything handy for fun? Build with Tinker Toys? Legos? Anything?



Answer: No, I'm not that good. I can draw a bit.

Question: Who is your favorite painter?


----------



## danielson123

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite painter?



A: Hans Holbein did all those great portraits of Henry VIII and Tudor England

Q: What's a movie you can always go back to and watch and it never gets old?


----------



## Weirdo890

danielson123 said:


> A: Hans Holbein did all those great portraits of Henry VIII and Tudor England
> 
> Q: What's a movie you can always go back to and watch and it never gets old?



Answer: That would be _The Maltese Falcon_ for me.

Question: What was the film that changed the way you looked at movies?


----------



## CPProp

...................................................................


----------



## danielson123

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What was the film that changed the way you looked at movies?



A: When I saw Charlie Chaplin's 'The Kid', it really showed me how simple it is to tell a story with such strong emotion. A silent film that makes you cry. As somebody that up to that point had never cried while reading, I didn't think it was possible until then.

Q: Most creative name you've ever heard for a pet? (I've heard Asparagus the Wonderdog and Keifer Muffintop for dogs.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Having cats named Nacho and Wonton and a hamster named Endive, I'm no stranger to strange but a couple of my favorites were Mr. BigNFat for a gigantic Himalayan and Seconds for a stray who always came back for more, and eventually, a home. 

Q: Addicted to any reality TV shows? Confess 'em here:


----------



## danielson123

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Addicted to any reality TV shows? Confess 'em here:



A: I love me some Jersey Shore, and I don't know if you can count Cake Boss or not. Tough Enough is back on USA after about 6-7 years and I'll definitely love watching Stone Cold rip these kids some new ones.

Q: Hulu, DVR, OnDemand, live TV, or some kind of mix?


----------



## Weirdo890

danielson123 said:


> A: I love me some Jersey Shore, and I don't know if you can count Cake Boss or not. Tough Enough is back on USA after about 6-7 years and I'll definitely love watching Stone Cold rip these kids some new ones.
> 
> Q: Hulu, DVR, OnDemand, live TV, or some kind of mix?



Answer: Mostly DVR because I'm on the web a lot.

Question: When did you discover Dimensions?


----------



## danielson123

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: When did you discover Dimensions?



A: I think about 6 months ago, but I decided to join the community last week.

Q: What's ideal for you: Rural or urban living?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Rural...I think. I prefer quiet and simplicity, but I think the kind of people I like tend to be urban folk.

Q: What color would never ever wear?


----------



## danielson123

The Orange Mage said:


> Q: What color would never ever wear?



-I'm sorry, I don't mean to hog the game so much, but I think it's fun and a good way to let people know more about me-

A: Orange without some kind of black mixed in. It's just unflattering.

Q: Best was to hang with friends: Stay in, or a night on the town?


----------



## Heyyou

danielson123 said:


> -I'm sorry, I don't mean to hog the game so much, but I think it's fun and a good way to let people know more about me-
> 
> A: Orange without some kind of black mixed in. It's just unflattering.
> 
> Q: Best was to hang with friends: Stay in, or a night on the town?



A: Best "way" to hang with friends? Well not that I have all that much experience, but either can work. I would lean towards stay in, *but* couchsurfing.com AND flbbw.com might steer that to "night on the town" .. depends on who, what, who again to where, then what, etc 

Q: What would you change in your life if you could?


----------



## danielson123

Heyyou said:


> Q: What would you change in your life if you could?



A: Quit college and go to wrestling school. Working on this now. :happy:

Q: Your proudest moment?


----------



## Weirdo890

danielson123 said:


> A: Quit college and go to wrestling school. Working on this now. :happy:
> 
> Q: Your proudest moment?



Answer: I can't remember it. I don't know if I've done anything that would fit that description.

Question: The Beatles or The Stones?


----------



## danielson123

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: The Beatles or The Stones?



A: The Who  but if I have to answer, Beatles.

Q: What's one Smiley you wish they had on here?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: The one with the guy throwing up the metal horns while headbanging! 

Q: Are you aggressive on the roads while driving, or are you pretty chill?


----------



## penguin

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: The one with the guy throwing up the metal horns while headbanging!
> 
> Q: Are you aggressive on the roads while driving, or are you pretty chill?



A: I don't drive, so I'm a very good passenger. I've had three lessons, but that was almost ten years ago. I should probably learn and get my licence one of these years 

Q: Assuming the technology exists, what video game world would you like to dive into and play around in?


----------



## danielson123

penguin said:


> Q: Assuming the technology exists, what video game world would you like to dive into and play around in?



A: Pong. I'd love a game of ping pong right about now.

Q: #1 dream vacation destination?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Pong. I'd love a game of ping pong right about now.
> 
> Q: #1 dream vacation destination?



A: Anywhere but here... hmm, probably London, England or Moscow, Russia. 

Q: Favorite TV show?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Favorite TV show?



A: Other than wrestling, I can't bear to miss an episode of House, Bones, Desperate Housewives, or The Office.

Q: Greatest fear?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Other than wrestling, I can't bear to miss an episode of House, Bones, Desperate Housewives, or The Office.
> 
> Q: Greatest fear?



A: My biggest fear is that I'm unloveable or unworthy of love.

Q: What's your favorite quote?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite quote?



A: Oof...so many to choose from. One _quotation_ I really like is:

_"Men occasionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened."_ - Winston Churchill

And I like:

_"If honor were profitable, everyone would be honorable."_ - Thomas More

Q: Favorite author/book?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Oof...so many to choose from. One _quotation_ I really like is:
> 
> _"Men occasionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened."_ - Winston Churchill
> 
> And I like:
> 
> _"If honor were profitable, everyone would be honorable."_ - Thomas More
> 
> Q: Favorite author/book?



A: There are so many! Hmm, I love "Grapes of Wrath" by Steinbeck, Harry Potters, "The Kite Runner" by Hasseni... and many more.

Q: What's _your_ biggest fear?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's _your_ biggest fear?



LOVED Grapes of Wrath _and_ Of Mice and Men! 

A: Definitely talking in front of people and meeting new people. And being alone for the rest of my life. And disappointing anybody. And heights.

Q: Dream job?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> LOVED Grapes of Wrath _and_ Of Mice and Men!
> 
> A: Definitely talking in front of people and meeting new people. And being alone for the rest of my life. And disappointing anybody. And heights.
> 
> Q: Dream job?



A: High school band director... maybe a college trombone professor.. I'm not sure yet.

Q: Where is your "happy place"


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where is your "happy place"



A: In bed, door shut, curtains closed, laptop on. 

Q: Morning person or night owl?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: In bed, door shut, curtains closed, laptop on.
> 
> Q: Morning person or night owl?



I'm both. I can stay up late and wake up early. But I prefer to go to sleep early and wake up early.

Q: Where would you rather be right now?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where would you rather be right now?



A: Instead of in the student union, waiting for my bus home... I'd rather be at home getting some dinner. In general, I'd rather be living on my own instead of at home still.

Q: Best present you've ever gotten?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: When I was a kid, I got Merlin, which by today's standard is totally lame but around 1980 was very high tech. I remember wanting it so badly for such a long time until I finally got it for Christmas from my godmother. It was a feeling of excitement and joy I don't think I could ever feel again (from receiving a material thing). Oh, to be a kid!

Q: Polygamy: right or wrong? and do we have a right to ban it for others?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: When I was a kid, I got Merlin, which by today's standard is totally lame but around 1980 was very high tech. I remember wanting it so badly for such a long time until I finally got it for Christmas from my godmother. It was a feeling of excitement and joy I don't think I could ever feel again (from receiving a material thing). Oh, to be a kid!
> 
> Q: Polygamy: right or wrong? and do we have a right to ban it for others?



A. Polygamy would never be my choice. (I'll be the first to admit that I watch "Sister Wives" though) I don't believe we should ban it for others. In a world with so many battles to fight... banning 3 or more consenting adults from being in relationship seems ridiculous to me. 

Q. What book are you currently reading?


----------



## Tad

pegz said:


> Q. What book are you currently reading?



A: "Pirate Sun" which is far future, fairly 'hard' science fiction, taking place in a vast (thousands of miles) gravity free but atmosphere containing sphere, with 'nations' clustered around mini artificial suns. It has a lot of flaws, but it is pretty interesting in the world building side of things.

Q: When it comes to soda: diet, regular, or stay away from the stuff?


----------



## danielson123

Tad said:


> Q: When it comes to soda: diet, regular, or stay away from the stuff?



A: I'll usually go with regular, but I like most diets also. I really dislike Diet Pepsi, though. And I drink pop, not soda 

Q: Childhood hero or idol?


----------



## CastingPearls

danielson123 said:


> A: I'll usually go with regular, but I like most diets also. I really dislike Diet Pepsi, though. And I drink pop, not soda
> 
> Q: Childhood hero or idol?


Madame Marie Curie and Miss Piggy

Q: In terms of metric tons of cheap glitter, which has more: Ke$ha or the film Legend?


----------



## mossystate

Not familiar with either, but I will guess the former.

My fingers smell like ______________.


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Madame Marie Curie and Miss Piggy
> 
> Q: In terms of metric tons of cheap glitter, which has more: Ke$ha or the film Legend?



A: ke$sha for sure!

Q: what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## CastingPearls

1love_emily said:


> A: ke$sha for sure!
> 
> Q: what kind of phone do you have?


BlackBerry Curve (which I hate--prefer the old BB Pearl)



Oh and Mossy, your fingers smell like the blood of your enemies which smells like Play-Doh for some reason.




Q: Most unlikely movie that has made you cry?


----------



## mossystate

Phew. I was wondering how my fingers smelled like some person I had never heard of. They actually smell like old silver coins, which has a metallic smell...which smells like blood. Ah, full circle posting. I will let someone else answer the movie question.


----------



## danielson123

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Most unlikely movie that has made you cry?



A: I'm sure there's a more unusual movie that I can't think of at the moment, but I choose *The Bucket List*. Right when Jack Nicholson's character crosses off 'Kiss the most beautiful girl in the world' after meeting and kissing his granddaughter for the first time. It's a tear-jerker moment to be sure.

Q: Longest you ever went without sleep?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Last Saturday as I was coming home. I got up at midnight pacific time (3 am Eastern) and I didn't get to bed until about 10:30 to 11 pm that night (pacific time). 

Question: What is a talent or ability you wish you could have?


----------



## pegz

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Last Saturday as I was coming home. I got up at midnight pacific time (3 am Eastern) and I didn't get to bed until about 10:30 to 11 pm that night (pacific time).
> 
> Question: What is a talent or ability you wish you could have?



A. I wish I could play guitar

Q. Mountains or Ocean?


----------



## danielson123

pegz said:


> Q. Mountains or Ocean?



A: Hmm... I've never done mountains and I would really like to 

Q: Subject you were best at in school?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Hmm... I've never done mountains and I would really like to
> 
> Q: Subject you were best at in school?



A: Music.. either theory, jazz band or concert band.. I do well at all three 

Q: What is your favorite smell?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What is your favorite smell?



A: It used to be popcorn till I worked at a movie theater for awhile... Now it's probably fresh baked cookies. 

Q: If you could be an animal for a day, which would you choose?


----------



## Weirdo890

danielson123 said:


> A: It used to be popcorn till I worked at a movie theater for awhile... Now it's probably fresh baked cookies.
> 
> Q: If you could be an animal for a day, which would you choose?



Answer: The one who doesn't get eaten.

Question: Which is your favorite Muppet character?


----------



## danielson123

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Which is your favorite Muppet character?



A: Probably a tie between Swedish Chef and Animal.

Q: What's something you're looking forward to?


----------



## Weirdo890

danielson123 said:


> A: Probably a tie between Swedish Chef and Animal.
> 
> Q: What's something you're looking forward to?



Answer: June, when I get to see my girlfriend again!

Question: What is more important to you in a story, plot or character?


----------



## danielson123

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is more important to you in a story, plot or character?



A: While I'm reading, I need the plot to keep me interested. After I'm done, it's the characters that make me keep thinking about the story.

Q: Fondest childhood memory?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Riding in the car and singing silly kid songs with my dad.

Q: If you could have a super-power, what would it be and why?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Full-blown shapeshifting. Way too much fun to be had, there. 

Q: (Nes)Quik, Ovaltine, or Hershey's Syrup for your DIY chocolate milk needs?


----------



## danielson123

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: If you could have a super-power, what would it be and why?



A: Teleportation would be pretty awesome to have. Not to help people or anything, just for my own convenience. 

Q: You move into a new town. Do you introduce yourself to your neighbors or wait for them to introduce themselves?


----------



## danielson123

The Orange Mage said:


> Q: (Nes)Quik, Ovaltine, or Hershey's Syrup for your DIY chocolate milk needs?



Whoops, sorry for breaking the chain!

A: I had a childhood affair with Ovaltine, always a sentimental favorite.


----------



## Never2fat4me

danielson123 said:


> Q: You move into a new town. Do you introduce yourself to your neighbors or wait for them to introduce themselves?



A: Wait at first, but if it takes too long, introduce myself.

Q: Would you want to be immortal if all other people important to you were not?


----------



## mz_puss

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Wait at first, but if it takes too long, introduce myself.
> 
> Q: Would you want to be immortal if all other people important to you were not?



A) yes, there is so much art and litrature i want to see, so id spend my days exploring and creating. 

Q) Whats the one book you can read over and over and it becomes more and more relevant every time you do so ?


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

:bow: wow..questions are rolling now. Some pretty good answers though.


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

mz_puss said:


> A) yes, there is so much art and litrature i want to see, so id spend my days exploring and creating.
> 
> Q) Whats the one book you can read over and over and it becomes more and more relevant every time you do so ?


A: The hitchhikers guide to the galaxy by Douglas Adams
Q: If you could say anything left unsaid what would it be?


----------



## pegz

Wholelottarosie78 said:


> A: The hitchhikers guide to the galaxy by Douglas Adams
> Q: If you could say anything left unsaid what would it be?



A. Get off your ass and be a part of the team. Put on your big girl panties and deal with it already!

Q. Name your three best features?


----------



## louisaml

My dry wit, my laugh, and my strong personality

What is your biggest regret?


----------



## 1love_emily

louisaml said:


> My dry wit, my laugh, and my strong personality
> 
> What is your biggest regret?



I regret letting insecurities wreck any chances I had with some people. Insecurities on my part and prejudices on their part.

Favorite TV show?


----------



## SuperMishe

A: Favorite TV show changes all the time - right now it's "The Fabulous Beekman Boys" on Planet Green.

Q: Smooth or chunky peanut butter?


----------



## Weirdo890

SuperMishe said:


> A: Favorite TV show changes all the time - right now it's "The Fabulous Beekman Boys" on Planet Green.
> 
> Q: Smooth or chunky peanut butter?



Answer: I don't discriminate. As with chocolate, I love them both.

Question: Which is scarier to you, bees or sharks?


----------



## Dmitra

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I don't discriminate. As with chocolate, I love them both.
> 
> Question: Which is scarier to you, bees or sharks?




a: Most definitely sharks despite my love of them (alive, not as dinner). No matter how still you stay a shark will not just fly away without at least a nibble on something important to you.

Q: Blame Twitter and David Boreanaz for this one: If a blueberry was called a Brussels sprout and a Brussels sprout was called a Blueberry, what would you eat more of? (I love both!)


----------



## Weirdo890

Dmitra said:


> a: Most definitely sharks despite my love of them (alive, not as dinner). No matter how still you stay a shark will not just fly away without at least a nibble on something important to you.
> 
> Q: Blame Twitter and David Boreanaz for this one: If a blueberry was called a Brussels sprout and a Brussels sprout was called a Blueberry, what would you eat more of? (I love both!)



Answer: I would eat more of the brussel sprouts nee blueberry.

Question: Who is your favorite stand-up comedian?


----------



## danielson123

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite stand-up comedian?



A: My gut's telling me to go with Pinette (pun definitely intended) but I'm waiting to see if his new stand-up special has any new material, since the last couple were pretty much rehashes of the same old bits. He's definitely up there with Louis CK, Sam Kinison, Ron White, Seinfeld, Pryor, and Lewis Black in my book. I like a lot of comedians. 

Q: What's your favorite holiday and why?


----------



## Angel

Easter. For me Easter is a time of spiritual contemplation; a time to think about mistakes I've made in the past year, forgiving myself, and making amends. It's a time of renewal and a time for new beginnings.

Q: If you could meet anyone from Dimensions whom you have not yet met, who would it be?


----------



## pegz

Angel said:


> Easter. For me Easter is a time of spiritual contemplation; a time to think about mistakes I've made in the past year, forgiving myself, and making amends. It's a time of renewal and a time for new beginnings.
> 
> Q: If you could meet anyone from Dimensions whom you have not yet met, who would it be?



A. Never2fat4me, Bearsy and Casting Pearls. 

Q. What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: At the moment, none! 

Q: When you sleep, what is the setup for your room/bed? Pillows, blankets, sheets, comforters, room temperature, fans, night lights, or anything else?


----------



## Angel

A: 2 pillows for me; 1 for the invisible man; comforter though it gets thrown off and then pulled back on a few times throughout sleeptime; about 72 degrees in the winter/colder months; sometimes a ceiling fan to drown out any noise; A/C in the summer; no night light because it's usually daylight when I'm sleeping. 


Q: jammies or in the buff?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Usually just underwear...MAYBE a tank or t-shirt in the colder months.

Q: If the bed's side is against a wall, what side do you gravitate towards? The wall side, or the "open" side? Or straight in the middle of it all?


----------



## Angel

A: The "open" side AND the middle. Both. At the same time. 


Q: Boxers or briefs or ???


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) ... Or ??? !  [However, Boxers are mighty Comfy. I'll admit. ]

Q) What's the last Rep you recieved that made you laugh?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: While I have received some really nice rep, I cannot say any has particularly made me laugh. The best laugh I got that resulted in me giving rep was for Penguin's comments on dutch ovens.

Q: If you could meet a famous historical figure, who would it be?


----------



## Weirdo890

Never2fat4me said:


> A: While I have received some really nice rep, I cannot say any has particularly made me laugh. The best laugh I got that resulted in me giving rep was for Penguin's comments on dutch ovens.
> 
> Q: If you could meet a famous historical figure, who would it be?



Answer: I would probably want to meet Michelangelo or Rembrandt. I would love to become their student. I just have to learn Italian or Dutch first.

Question: Do you think that NPR and/or PBS should receive federal funding?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yes, I do. I don'tt always agree with views expressed on NPR, but they are usually well researched and aways interesting. And PBS carries so many good programs!

Q: What makes you keep coming back to this thread?


----------



## Weirdo890

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Yes, I do. I don'tt always agree with views expressed on NPR, but they are usually well researched and aways interesting. And PBS carries so many good programs!
> 
> Q: What makes you keep coming back to this thread?



Answer: Just the sheer fun of it!

Question: Do you think there are other forms of intelligent life in the universe?


----------



## pegz

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Just the sheer fun of it!
> 
> Question: Do you think there are other forms of intelligent life in the universe?



A. Sure. I think it's foolish to think we're the only ones.

Q. Your traveling into space....What three things do you take with you?


----------



## Dmitra

pegz said:


> A. Sure. I think it's foolish to think we're the only ones.
> 
> Q. Your traveling into space....What three things do you take with you?



a: Laptop, small Swiss Army knife with scissors, and pennywhistle. 

Q: If someone chose you for hibernation travel to a distant, habitable planet would you go?


----------



## danielson123

Dmitra said:


> Q: If someone chose you for hibernation travel to a distant, habitable planet would you go?



A: Why not, I got nothing better to do.

Q: Favorite meal for dinner?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would have to say a good ribe-eye steak and garlic mashed potatoes. What the hey - I'm a simple guy!

Q: Picking up on the hibernation for space travel theme, would you travel to another planet that is thought to be inhabited by an alien life form if you knew that to do so would mean that you would never get to see the planet earth - and all your family and friends - again? (i.e., it was too far away to get there and back in a single lifetime) I'll add in that you would be able to still communicate with them via e-mail and the odd video link, but you would never be able to hold them again.


----------



## Angel

A: Pizza!

A: oops! No way!

Q: If you could be someone of the opposite sex for one 24 hour period, who would you choose to be; why; and what would you do during that time period?


----------



## 1love_emily

Angel said:


> A: Pizza!
> 
> A: oops! No way!
> 
> Q: If you could be someone of the opposite sex for one 24 hour period, who would you choose to be; why; and what would you do during that time period?



A: I would want to be Obama... just to see what it's like to be President... but not at the time of a "total government shutdown" 

Q: Favorite musical?


----------



## pegz

Angel said:


> A: Pizza!
> 
> A: oops! No way!
> 
> Q: If you could be someone of the opposite sex for one 24 hour period, who would you choose to be; why; and what would you do during that time period?



A. The governor of Illinois. I'd take a bigass red pen and work on the budget. I know it's not that simple... I know it's only 24 hours....but in Pegz Perfect World... I'd rebudget our money. 

Q. Everyone has a gift. What is yours?


----------



## Weirdo890

pegz said:


> A. The governor of Illinois. I'd take a bigass red pen and work on the budget. I know it's not that simple... I know it's only 24 hours....but in Pegz Perfect World... I'd rebudget our money.
> 
> Q. Everyone has a gift. What is yours?



Answer: I can draw a bit. I'm working day by day to get better.

Question: What is your favorite animated film?


----------



## Dmitra

1love_emily said:


> Q: Favorite musical?



a: Surprisingly the film version of Oklahoma! (Used to be Jesus Christ Superstar, I have no idea what happened.)



pegz said:


> Q. Everyone has a gift. What is yours?



a: My gift is supposed to be writing based on what others have told me. As I've grown older I've begun to somewhat believe them.


From Weirdo890 --> Answer: I can draw a bit. I'm working day by day to get better.

Question: What is your favorite animated film? <--

a: Fantasia!

Q: Centrifugal force type carnival rides (Tilt-A-Whirl, Dropping Floor, etc). Love them or hate them?


----------



## pegz

Q: Centrifugal force type carnival rides (Tilt-A-Whirl, Dropping Floor, etc). Love them or hate them?[/QUOTE]

A. Used to LOVE Tilt-A-Whirl....... back in the day.... and the dropping floor action ride was pretty cool as well... but Tilt-a-Whirl was the best!

Q. Someone gives you $1000 to give to your favorite charity.... What charity do you give it to?


----------



## 1love_emily

pegz said:


> Q: Centrifugal force type carnival rides (Tilt-A-Whirl, Dropping Floor, etc). Love them or hate them?



A. Used to LOVE Tilt-A-Whirl....... back in the day.... and the dropping floor action ride was pretty cool as well... but Tilt-a-Whirl was the best!

Q. Someone gives you $1000 to give to your favorite charity.... What charity do you give it to?[/QUOTE]

A: The Heartland Equine Therapeutic Riding Academy out of Omaha, NE. It's a place where children and adults with physical and mental disabilities take part in hippotherapy, a form of physical therapy, to help overcome their limitations. I absolutely love the program, and I won Teen Volunteer of the Year there in 2010

Q: What's the weather like outside?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's the weather like outside?



A: Hotter than I dressed for, unfortunately.

Q: What's your favorite season?


----------



## penguin

A: Winter. Though really late autumn/early winter, if I can be super specific. It gets cold here, but not cold enough to snow.

Q: You're going to a costume party and you have to go as a TV character - who do you go as?


----------



## danielson123

penguin said:


> Q: You're going to a costume party and you have to go as a TV character - who do you go as?



A: House, MD

Q: Thunderstorms: A positive or negative occasion? 

View attachment 14658_197790021095_564046095_3981801_5176107_n.jpg


----------



## herin

danielson123 said:


> Q: Thunderstorms: A positive or negative occasion?



A: positive

Q: Cats or Dogs?


----------



## CastingPearls

herin said:


> A: positive
> 
> Q: Cats or Dogs?


I love them both dearly but cats rule, paws down.

Q: What was the best role your most disliked actor/actress played?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What was the best role your most disliked actor/actress played?



A: Iago, in Aladdin. I cannot stand Gilbert Gottfried. UGH. His voice is like nails on a chalkboard.

B: When you were a kid, what did you think the year 2000 and beyond would be like?


----------



## pegz

penguin said:


> A: Iago, in Aladdin. I cannot stand Gilbert Gottfried. UGH. His voice is like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> B: When you were a kid, what did you think the year 2000 and beyond would be like?



A. I'm on the verge of being 48.... so when I was very young I was certain we'd be flying around like the Jetsons :doh:

Q. What are three things we should know about you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

pegz said:


> Q. What are three things we should know about you?



A: That I love smart and funny SSBBWs; that I am sometimes shy at first (at least in "real life"; and that I love agriculture/farming.

Q: If you could start all over again - e.g., go back to just graduating high-school - would you? why/why not?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: That I love smart and funny SSBBWs; that I am sometimes shy at first (at least in "real life"; and that I love agriculture/farming.
> 
> Q: If you could start all over again - e.g., go back to just graduating high-school - would you? why/why not?



NO! Never. I'd just skip over everything and go straight into college. High school is over rated. You just get left behind and abused if you act like yourself.

Q: Would you rather listen to jazz or classical music?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Would you rather listen to jazz or classical music?



A: I'm gonna go with classical, but it was a tough choice. It really depends on what kind of mood I'm in.

Q: Which time/place in history would you like to visit and observe first-hand?


----------



## Angel

danielson123 said:


> Q: Which time/place in history would you like to visit and observe first-hand?



A: Summer and fall of 2002 and maybe even longer/Adelaide, Australia

Q: If you could create your own Easter basket and fill it with anything you would like, what would you fill it with?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Angel said:


> Q: If you could create your own Easter basket and fill it with anything you would like, what would you fill it with?



A: Only Canadians will know the first item, but I love Laura Secord Easter eggs, so they would be in there. Also pretty much any See's Candy. And finally, a picture of a gf dressed up as a bunny would pretty much top it off. :blush:

Q: Who would you rather be: Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny and why?


----------



## rellis10

Easter Bunny.....'cause there aint no way i'm fitting down a chimney at Christmas :happy:


Q: If you could be instantly good at doing one thing (that you arent good at already), what would you choose?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Having good "game" haha

Q: When was the last time you mailed someone a letter old school style?


----------



## rellis10

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Having good "game" haha
> 
> Q: When was the last time you mailed someone a letter old school style?



A: Last week, a job application letter and cv 

Q: What is your favorite flavour of crisps (chips, for you americans )?


----------



## Dmitra

rellis10 said:


> A: Last week, a job application letter and cv
> 
> Q: What is your favorite flavour of crisps (chips, for you americans )?



a: Oddly enough it's the Brit flavour of plain old vinegar and salt! :eat1:

Q: What's your favorite beverage to have _with_ your slivers of fried potato heaven?


----------



## danielson123

Dmitra said:


> Q: What's your favorite beverage to have _with_ your slivers of fried potato heaven?



A: Probably whatever cola is available.

Q: Favorite thing to do during Spring?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Probably whatever cola is available.
> 
> Q: Favorite thing to do during Spring?



A: Ride horses and play trombone in the park

Q: What was your best secret hiding spot as a child?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What was your best secret hiding spot as a child?



A: I used to hide in the shed in my backyard.

Q: Surprises: Love 'em or hate 'em?


----------



## pegz

danielson123 said:


> A: I used to hide in the shed in my backyard.
> 
> Q: Surprises: Love 'em or hate 'em?



A. Love' em. I could use a nice surprise right about NOW!

Q. What do you want for your next birthday?


----------



## CastingPearls

pegz said:


> A. Love' em. I could use a nice surprise right about NOW!
> 
> Q. What do you want for your next birthday?


For the people in my life who say I matter to them to actually celebrate it for a change rather than treat it like any other day. It's special TO ME! LOL

Q: Favorite dialogue or scene from a cartoon/animation. If you can't recall a cartoon, a movie will do.


----------



## danielson123

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Favorite dialogue or scene from a cartoon/animation. If you can't recall a cartoon, a movie will do.



A: 2 things immediately popped into my head.

1. Aladdin: A Whole New World

2: It's Complicated: Alec Baldwin and Meryl Streep. I don't know what it was about this dialogue, maybe the timing of it?

Alec: Your hair's shorter.

Meryl: Longer.

Alec: . . . I like it . . .

Q: Hardest thing you've ever had to do?


----------



## fluffyandcute

The hardest thing I have ever done is live with someone I don't love.

Which is better? Spring or Fall weather?


----------



## danielson123

fluffyandcute said:


> Which is better? Spring or Fall weather?



A: Fall, fall, I LOVE FALL!! 

Q: Would you ever want to change your name? To what?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Fall, fall, I LOVE FALL!!
> 
> Q: Would you ever want to change your name? To what?



A: I would change it to Katherine.. I love the name, and that way my nickname could be Kozy, which is what my great-great-great-grandfathers name was changed to when he went through Ellis Island 

Q: Favorite game?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Favorite game?



A: I love playing Scene It, especially the special edition versions like Seinfeld Scene It.

Q: Favorite breakfast?

- 4000th thread post!  -


----------



## pdgujer148

Q: Favorite breakfast?

A: Honestly? Greek Omlette w/ feta, chives, kalamata olives, fresh tomato, hummus, and a dollop of tahini. A big fat disc of Cajun sausage, Waffles. A Blood Orange. A Bloody Mary with too much vodka and a spear of pickled asparagus.

Q: When is Happy Hour?


----------



## CastingPearls

pdgujer148 said:


> Q: Favorite breakfast?
> 
> A: Honestly? Greek Omlette w/ feta, chives, kalamata olives, fresh tomato, hummus, and a dollop of tahini. A big fat disc of Cajun sausage, Waffles. A Blood Orange. A Bloody Mary with too much vodka and a spear of pickled asparagus.
> 
> Q: When is Happy Hour?


The moment the olive hits the gin and I raise that glass to my lips.

Q: What fictional character or work, including art, comics, books, film, TV, animation, etc., would best describe your childhood?


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> The moment the olive hits the gin and I raise that glass to my lips.
> 
> Q: What fictional character or work, including art, comics, books, film, TV, animation, etc., would best describe your childhood?




A: The film adaptation of Where the Wild Things Are

Q: From the items currently in arm's reach, which is your favorite? (bonus points for a photo of it)


----------



## fluffyandcute

A:My Cell Phone 


Q: Which is better? DVD or VHS


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

fluffyandcute said:


> A:My Cell Phone
> 
> 
> Q: Which is better? DVD or VHS



A: It depends, are we talking Saving Private Ryan or Shaving Ryanna's Privates #2 - The 70s Edition?  For the former I would heartily recommend DVD. For the latter, it's your call.

Q: You're on a desert island and allowed only one condiment. Which one do you take: Mustard, Ketchup or Mayonnaise?


----------



## CastingPearls

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A: It depends, are we talking Saving Private Ryan or Shaving Ryanna's Privates #2 - The 70s Edition?  For the former I would heartily recommend DVD. For the latter, it's your call.
> 
> Q: You're on a desert island and allowed only one condiment. Which one do you take: Mustard, Ketchup or Mayonnaise?


Mayonnaise--it's part of MY personal food pyramid. Also, desert island--makes a great moisturizer and hair conditioner. 

Q: Do you consider salads meals or something that like John Pinette says, COMES with the food?


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> Mayonnaise--it's part of MY personal food pyramid. Also, desert island--makes a great moisturizer and hair conditioner.
> 
> Q: Do you consider salads meals or something that like John Pinette says, COMES with the food?



A: Definitely not just something that comes with the food, but a nice intro. Something to get you worked up for the main dish, plus an excuse to eat Caesar dressing *drools*

Q: What is your biggest guilty pleasure?


----------



## CastingPearls

Twilley said:


> A: Definitely not just something that comes with the food, but a nice intro. Something to get you worked up for the main dish, plus an excuse to eat Caesar dressing *drools*
> 
> Q: What is your biggest guilty pleasure?


I have so many guilty pleasures that if I ever returned to Catholicism, I'd need to wear kneepads for all the hours of confession.
Current guilty pleasure: Marshmallow bunny Peeps. 
Ironic side confession: I normally loathe marshmallow.

Q: You've been given the privilege/forced to in order to live to teach a subject about something on your planet to an alien audience. Subject is?


----------



## mossystate

I would teach them about the fine art of lube.

You have been buried in wet sand, with only your head sticking out...impossible to move your body. What singer is so horrible that them serenading you would cause you to find superhuman strength to free yourself from your sand prison?


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> I would teach them about the fine art of lube.
> 
> You have been buried in wet sand, with only your head sticking out...impossible to move your body. What singer is so horrible that them serenading you would cause you to find superhuman strength to free yourself from your sand prison?


Ke$ha 


Q: If your favorite (non-human) pet/animal companion/forbidden love interest could be equipped with the ability to speak, would you be in favor of it?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If your favorite (non-human) pet/animal companion/forbidden love interest could be equipped with the ability to speak, would you be in favor of it?



A: Hell yes. Though combining non human and forbidden love interest makes me go  a little  My old dog Buddy was in my dream last night, and boy do I miss him. I'd love it if he could hav talked to me. 

Q: What's the best thing that's happened to you lately?


----------



## pegz

penguin said:


> A: Hell yes. Though combining non human and forbidden love interest makes me go  a little  My old dog Buddy was in my dream last night, and boy do I miss him. I'd love it if he could hav talked to me.
> 
> Q: What's the best thing that's happened to you lately?



A. I just recently realized how AMAZING I am. (this is not a conceited sort of statement.... but more about realizing my worth)

Q. Do you have a positive thought or quote that you can share with us?


----------



## CastingPearls

Happiness is a direction, not a place. ~ Sydney J. Harris
On my way ~ castingpearls

Q: Can you remember the last time you were just stupid silly? What were the circumstances?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Playing with my nephew and laughing about his stinky feet.

Q: To turn the NH license plate into a question, live free or die?


----------



## Weirdo890

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Playing with my nephew and laughing about his stinky feet.
> 
> Q: To turn the NH license plate into a question, live free or die?



Answer: Live Free, but don't touch my stuff!

Question: Where does the truth lie?


----------



## Dmitra

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Live Free, but don't touch my stuff!
> 
> Question: Where does the truth lie?



a: All right, I have a really big confession to make to just our little fatmily commune here: I've been keeping the truth safely boxed up in the hidey-hole under my loveseat. I am woeful.

Q: What's the last thing you remember thinking before last falling asleep (day, night, nap, etc.)?


----------



## penguin

Dmitra said:


> Q: What's the last thing you remember thinking before last falling asleep (day, night, nap, etc.)?



A: It was dirty, and about someone I've been skyping with :batting:

Q: It's wrasslin' time. What are you going to wrestle in (jelly/jello, mud, porridge, etc) and who with?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> A: It was dirty, and about someone I've been skyping with :batting:
> 
> Q: It's wrasslin' time. What are you going to wrestle in (jelly/jello, mud, porridge, etc) and who with?


I thought we agreed it was you and me in chocolate pudding?

Q: What are you most looking forward to in the summer (and for those on the other side, winter?)


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I thought we agreed it was you and me in chocolate pudding?



This works for me, rawr! :eat2:



CastingPearls said:


> Q: What are you most looking forward to in the summer (and for those on the other side, winter?)



A: Cold mornings where I can snuggle in bed under the blankets. And relief from the heat for a while 

Q: Which musician do you hate the most and why?


----------



## pegz

penguin said:


> This works for me, rawr! :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> A: Cold mornings where I can snuggle in bed under the blankets. And relief from the heat for a while
> 
> Q: Which musician do you hate the most and why?



A. I used to not like Neil Diamond. People would taunt me with Neil lyrics, but I've come to accept him, his music....as long as I don't have to listen too long 

Q. What was the best part of your day today?


----------



## danielson123

pegz said:


> Q. What was the best part of your day today?



A: Playing Guitar Hero for the first time in 4 years, and realizing how rusty I am, which made me realize I need to spend more time playing Guitar Hero. 

Q: Favorite book you had to read in school?


----------



## pegz

danielson123 said:


> A: Playing Guitar Hero for the first time in 4 years, and realizing how rusty I am, which made me realize I need to spend more time playing Guitar Hero.
> 
> Q: Favorite book you had to read in school?



A. Great Expectations in Freshman English....(and the coveted Valley of the Dolls that my girlfriends passed around)

Q. What's your all time favorite movie and how many times have you seen it?


----------



## danielson123

pegz said:


> Q. What's your all time favorite movie and how many times have you seen it?



A: I think I've seen A Christmas Story almost 100 times... Those Christmas Eve all-day airings on TBS seem to help that number keep going way up!

Q: What do you use to get around (car, bike, bus, etc.)?


----------



## fluffyandcute

A: I use a car for transportation (Pontiac Vibe)

Q: Which is better? Sour or Sweet??


----------



## danielson123

fluffyandcute said:


> Q: Which is better? Sour or Sweet??



A: Depends on what I'm in the mood for.

Q: What's something you don't like about where you live?


----------



## CastingPearls

danielson123 said:


> A: Depends on what I'm in the mood for.
> 
> Q: What's something you don't like about where you live?


Because of the wellwater affecting gluten and whatnot and I'm spoiled from being raised outside NYC, there is no good bread, pizza crust or pastry. Same for Italian or Chinese food. Where I grew up you could go to the laundromat, do all your grocery shopping, pick up a prescription, have a drink with a friend and pick up a pizza on the way home at all at 3AM while here they roll up the sidewalks at 8PM. However, the crickets and peepers (tree frogs) are lovely at night and so are the constellations.

Q: Are you smarter than the average bear?


----------



## mel

Q: Are you smarter than the average bear?
A Common sense wise..I think I am alot..book smart..hmm..don't think so 


Q: Do you ever pick your nose while driving and think no one can see you?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: Do you ever pick your nose while driving and think no one can see you?



A: No, I always think there's somebody watching me when I'm out in public.

Q: Favorite TV show?


----------



## pegz

danielson123 said:


> A: No, I always think there's somebody watching me when I'm out in public.
> 
> Q: Favorite TV show?



A. In the past it was Sex and the City....Now... Deadliest Catch. LOL (it scares me to think how my life has turned....) :doh:

Q. Ever had an office crush? (crush at work... wherever that may be)


----------



## 1love_emily

pegz said:


> A. In the past it was Sex and the City....Now... Deadliest Catch. LOL (it scares me to think how my life has turned....) :doh:
> 
> Q. Ever had an office crush? (crush at work... wherever that may be)



A: Considering I work with fifth graders? No. 

Q: What position do you sleep in? On your stomach, side, back?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What position do you sleep in? On your stomach, side, back?



A: Since I sleep on a futon, my stomach.

Q: If you could afford anything, what would you get your best friend for their birthday?


----------



## hrd

danielson123 said:


> Q: If you could afford anything, what would you get your best friend for their birthday?



a: an airline ticket
q: what's your favorite word?


----------



## Paw Paw

A: [email protected]#k

Q: What would you do if you could get away with it ?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Go outside naked. 

Q: How many dates until it is ok to fart around your new gf/bf?


----------



## Angel

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: How many dates until it is ok to fart around your new gf/bf?




A: 270! LOL. I don't know! A least not until they (they being the male in my case!) have did it first  and then it would depend upon what had been eaten! 


Q: What is it with men and fart humor? and am I the only one who didn't know what a stealth fart was?


----------



## pegz

Angel said:


> A: 270! LOL. I don't know! A least not until they (they being the male in my case!) have did it first  and then it would depend upon what had been eaten!
> 
> 
> Q: What is it with men and fart humor? and am I the only one who didn't know what a stealth fart was?



A. LOL... I know right? Men/fart humor....it's just part of their DNA. I'm assuming stealth is the new name for SBD (silent but deadly). 

Q. What are you passionate about in life?


----------



## 1love_emily

pegz said:


> A. LOL... I know right? Men/fart humor....it's just part of their DNA. I'm assuming stealth is the new name for SBD (silent but deadly).
> 
> Q. What are you passionate about in life?



A: I'm passionate about playing music and teaching children to love music. My trombone is an extension of my soul, and I love my piano students because they are all learning so much!

Q: What was the name of your first bf/gf?


----------



## AmazingAmy

A. Never had one. I fail at life.

Q. If you could be one mythical creature, what would you be?


----------



## mossystate

Seeing how I am a Gorgon, I have alread taken the myth out of mythical. 

Would you let someone pluck your eyelashes out...one by one...for $ 10, 000 ?


----------



## danielson123

mossystate said:


> Would you let someone pluck your eyelashes out...one by one...for $ 10, 000 ?



A: No way, I have beautiful, luscious eyelashes. They're my best feature.

Q: Do you write mostly with a pen or pencil?


----------



## tallen1

danielson123 said:


> Q: Do you write mostly with a pen or pencil?



A: Pen

Q: Mac or PC?


----------



## danielson123

tallen1 said:


> Q: Mac or PC?



A: I love my PC, but I like Macs also.

Q: Favorite sport to watch?


----------



## penguin

danielson123 said:


> Q: Favorite sport to watch?



A: I'm not a sports fan, but when the Olympics are on I like to watch the gymnastics (floor work), high diving, and figure skating. Obviously not all at the same Olympics 

Q: If you could alter any piece of artwork, what would it be and what would you do to it? (eg Draw a moustache on the Mona Lisa)


----------



## mossystate

Not any one particular piece of art...but I would change all the paintings and drawings where the artist has the feet of fat women looking like tiny hooves.

If you have any other windows open on your computer...what are they.


----------



## CastingPearls

Facebook, Yahoo Mail, YouTube and a blog I like called Hyperbole and a Half

Q: If able, would you exercise the ability to reach through your monitor/screen and punch someone in the face anonymously?


----------



## 1love_emily

A: Of course! It would be so nice to just eliminate people via computer 

Q: Whats your favorite website besides Dims?


----------



## Twilley

1love_emily said:


> A: Of course! It would be so nice to just eliminate people via computer
> 
> Q: Whats your favorite website besides Dims?



A; Hrm...that's a big question, really. Probably Kindertrauma, because it fits all of my white-trash monster movie lover needs.

Q: When was the last time you got laid (how long ago)?


----------



## tallen1

Twilley said:


> A: Q: When was the last time you got laid (how long ago)?



A: 72hrs ago.

Q: Whats something you know you do differently than most people?


----------



## J34

tallen1 said:


> A: 72hrs ago.
> 
> Q: Whats something you know you do differently than most people?



A: Hmm... I usually cut up my food into small pieces before consuming them

B: If you can add a sub-forum/s to Dims what would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Two. A noob orientation center and a containment zone for trolls. (although some would argue Hyde Park already qualifies) They would both be mandatory and temporary.

Q: What was the last thing someone texted you (that you can repeat, obviously)


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: "Yea he doesn't love me idk why he's here" -from a good friend in a rough spot. =\

Q: You get to take one late-night talk show host out for a fancy dinner where the food and drink are free. Which one do you take? (And sorry, Johnny Carson is off the table. Too easy. )


----------



## Heyyou

The Orange Mage said:


> A: "Yea he doesn't love me idk why he's here" -from a good friend in a rough spot. =\
> 
> Q: You get to take one late-night talk show host out for a fancy dinner where the food and drink are free. Which one do you take? (And sorry, Johnny Carson is off the table. Too easy. )



A. David Letterman to TGI Fridays.

Q: What do you do when you cant sleep?


----------



## 1love_emily

Heyyou said:


> A. David Letterman to TGI Fridays.
> 
> Q: What do you do when you cant sleep?



A: I get on to Hulu and watch either House or Family Guy. Something intense to make me think which makes me tired or something mindless enough to put me to sleep.

Q: What TV character do you wish was a real person?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What TV character do you wish was a real person?



A: Superman. He could probably be of some use in this world.

Q: What's your biggest time waster?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Superman. He could probably be of some use in this world.
> 
> Q: What's your biggest time waster?



A: Failblog.org

ITS SO FUNNY

Q: What do you do when you are in physical pain?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: If pain is minor, then suck it up or take a Tylenol. If pain is major, I don't know why, but I walk around bitching about it (in the house, btw! not some crackpot walking the streets talking to myself..) 

Q: Tattoos: hot or hideous?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: If pain is minor, then suck it up or take a Tylenol. If pain is major, I don't know why, but I walk around bitching about it (in the house, btw! not some crackpot walking the streets talking to myself..)
> 
> Q: Tattoos: hot or hideous?



A. I believe both..... if done tastefully... they can be hot. If you have so many tattoos it takes away from your natural beauty... then what's the point. I have one... very small... that can only be seen by invitation. 

Q. What's your source for daily news?


----------



## fluffyandcute

A: Local News Channels....

Q: Dark Chocolate or White Chocolate?


----------



## rellis10

A: White chocolate....I find Dark a little too bitter just on its own.

Q: You have to leave your house and never go back, and you can take only one possession with you...what do you pick?


----------



## Sydney Vicious

rellis10 said:


> A: White chocolate....I find Dark a little too bitter just on its own.
> 
> Q: You have to leave your house and never go back, and you can take only one possession with you...what do you pick?



A: all of my cash 

Q: What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Heyyou

Sydney Vicious said:


> A: all of my cash
> 
> Q: What is your biggest pet peeve?



A: Having such good hearing that i can hear things from other apartments through the adjoining wall, and even innocent activities like them watching TV can potentially be bothersome. Its my fault, not theirs, unless its super loud.. 

Q: What made you the most angry in recent memory?


----------



## rellis10

A: A certain incident on these boards before Christmas (i count that as recent)...I shall say no more.

Q: You can live anywhere in the world, where do you choose?


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> Q: You can live anywhere in the world, where do you choose?



A: When I was just out of University and job hunting I worked through some questionnaires designed to help you figure out what you wanted in life. One was about what you wanted out of places to live. At the time the only places I could come up with that met my criteria were Vancouver, Montreal, and Vienna (there just aren't many metropolitan areas within an hour of decent down-hill skiing....). I'm sure my priorities have changed some, but any of those still sound good  (Although going back to Paris would be pretty awesome too)

Q: Favorite type of pizza?


----------



## AmazingAmy

A. Everything, as long as it has extra cheese.

Q. Who would you like to be the last person on earth with?


----------



## Dmitra

AmazingAmy said:


> A. Everything, as long as it has extra cheese.
> 
> Q. Who would you like to be the last person on earth with?




a: With apologies for putting him into that heartbreaking position, Misha Collins.

Q: What's your "happy place" like?


----------



## Weirdo890

Dmitra said:


> a: With apologies for putting him into that heartbreaking position, Misha Collins.
> 
> Q: What's your "happy place" like?



Answer: Quiet and relaxed. 

Question: Do you believe in reincarnation?


----------



## 1love_emily

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Quiet and relaxed.
> 
> Question: Do you believe in reincarnation?



A: I do, and I believe that I am a very young soul, and that I haven't had much time to learn. Whereas, my best friend is a very old soul, and she always gives me advice.

Q: Are you in any pain right now? What is it?


----------



## CastingPearls

1love_emily said:


> A: I do, and I believe that I am a very young soul, and that I haven't had much time to learn. Whereas, my best friend is a very old soul, and she always gives me advice.
> 
> Q: Are you in any pain right now? What is it?


Heh...there is a little indent under my right armpit where my brastrap always digs in. It's everpresent regardless of the size--it's just how my fat is distributed I guess LOL. I'm so used to it it's more of an irritation than anything. 

Q: Are you a list maker/keeper? If so, do you enjoy it or do it strictly as an organization/time management thing?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Heh...there is a little indent under my right armpit where my brastrap always digs in. It's everpresent regardless of the size--it's just how my fat is distributed I guess LOL. I'm so used to it it's more of an irritation than anything.
> 
> Q: Are you a list maker/keeper? If so, do you enjoy it or do it strictly as an organization/time management thing?



Answer: Partially. It does help me keep track of things. I try to keep the list in my head.

Question: Are you going to the Benefit of Mr. Kite?


----------



## pdgujer148

Answer: Nah, I hate that tosser. I'm only going to see Henry The Horse dance the waltz.

Question: Is this deep existential ennui I'm feeling or gas?


----------



## pegz

pdgujer148 said:


> Answer: Nah, I hate that tosser. I'm only going to see Henry The Horse dance the waltz.
> 
> Question: Is this deep existential ennui I'm feeling or gas?



A. Let's be positive and think.... GAS. Of course they both could PASS....at some point....but seemingly GAS would pass...easier. 

Q. Finish this sentence: Life is............


----------



## firefly

pegz said:


> Q. Finish this sentence: Life is............



A: ...a challenge!

Q: Which color do the walls in your bedroom have?


----------



## rellis10

firefly said:


> Q: Which color do the walls in your bedroom have?



A: White, with dark blue squares for detail.

Q: How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## Weirdo890

rellis10 said:


> A: White, with dark blue squares for detail.
> 
> Q: How long can you hold your breath?



Answer: About a minute, minute and a half.

Question: Do you like big butts and cannot lie?


----------



## mossystate

Nope.

Should Wolf Blitzer retire?


----------



## rellis10

mossystate said:


> Nope.
> 
> Should Wolf Blitzer retire?



A: Who's Wolf Blitzer?

Q: Who's Wolf Blitzer!?


----------



## Dmitra

rellis10 said:


> A: Who's Wolf Blitzer?
> 
> Q: Who's Wolf Blitzer!?



a: He's just this guy with too sexy of a name for his shirt.

Q: When you're happily doing something you really enjoy do you ever get too giddy about it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Dmitra said:


> a: He's just this guy with too sexy of a name for his shirt.
> 
> Q: When you're happily doing something you really enjoy do you ever get too giddy about it?


Yes and that makes me happy too. I don't have as much 'giddy' in my life as I'd like.

Q: Most overrated movie of all time?


----------



## pegz

CastingPearls said:


> Yes and that makes me happy too. I don't have as much 'giddy' in my life as I'd like.
> 
> Q: Most overrated movie of all time?



A. Please don't hate me for this... but.... Titanic. 

Q. What is your idea of romance?


----------



## 1love_emily

pegz said:


> A. Please don't hate me for this... but.... Titanic.
> 
> Q. What is your idea of romance?



A: Holding hands. I think it's really public yet intimate at the same time. All I want is to hold hands with someone. 

Q: Whats your favorite smell?


----------



## mel

Q: Whats your favorite smell?
A: Honeysuckle


Q: When was the last time you played in the rain?


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Q: Whats your favorite smell?
> A: Honeysuckle
> 
> 
> Q: When was the last time you played in the rain?



A: I have no idea. I tend to avoid being out in the rain.

Q: What is your favorite word?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I have lots of favorite words. Top of my head, phlegmatic. Like the sound, and like the meaning.

Q: Best way to fight deficit: cut spending, raise taxes, or both?


----------



## pegz

A. It would probably take a combination of the two, however, I think spending cuts are in order to begin with. 

Q. What do you do to make the world a better place?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not enough! I guess donate blood and generously support a variety of charities.

Q: Smilies: love 'em or hate 'em? (and why?)


----------



## pegz

A. Hi. My name is Peg and I'm an emoticon sorta chick.(emoticons anonymous) I do like the  and the  and as of late I seem to use the :doh: more than usual. In a world of words they seem to convey emotion with your message.

Q. Did you go out last night? Where..What...Who...give us some details.


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: I went to Taco Bell for "breakfast" at 3:30am!  (I'm a night-shifter on his day off! )

Q: When going to an actual full-blown mall, do you plan your path through beforehand or just wander with a general idea what areas you need to go through?


----------



## danielson123

The Orange Mage said:


> Q: When going to an actual full-blown mall, do you plan your path through beforehand or just wander with a general idea what areas you need to go through?



A: I'm not gonna lie. 90% of the time when I go to the mall, it's not with the intent of buying anything specific. I just like to stroll about with my friends.

Q: Have you ever had a near-death experience?


----------



## pdgujer148

A: No, but my Dad did. He described a feeling of peace, a white tunnel, and a visit with his parents (then deceased) in which they told him it was not his time, but that they would be together soon. 

Mt father was very reluctant to share this information. He thought people would think he was nuts. He shared it with me as he was dying of cancer. He said" I am not afraid of death and this is why..."

In subsequent years I have read that astronauts subjected to sufficient gravity (e.g. spinning in a centrifuge) have described similar tales of tunnels and light,

The controversy is this: Are the pilots experiencing near death experiences or are they experiencing some kind of compensatory illusion as the brain shuts down?

Dunno.

Q: In your opinion? Is this lateral?


----------



## pegz

pdgujer148 said:


> A: No, but my Dad did. He described a feeling of peace, a white tunnel, and a visit with his parents (then deceased) in which they told him it was not his time, but that they would be together soon.
> 
> Mt father was very reluctant to share this information. He thought people would think he was nuts. He shared it with me as he was dying of cancer. He said" I am not afraid of death and this is why..."
> 
> In subsequent years I have read that astronauts subjected to sufficient gravity (e.g. spinning in a centrifuge) have described similar tales of tunnels and light,
> 
> The controversy is this: Are the pilots experiencing near death experiences or are they experiencing some kind of compensatory illusion as the brain shuts down?
> 
> Dunno.
> 
> Q: In your opinion? Is this lateral?



A. Ok I'll admit it... I'm confused. Are you asking if both things are the same? If that is the question... then... No. I don't think so. It may be similar.... but IMO it's not the same.

Q. What is your best feature?


----------



## danielson123

pegz said:


> Q. What is your best feature?



A: My full, luscious eyelashes. :batting:

Q: What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: My full, luscious eyelashes. :batting:
> 
> Q: What are your plans for tonight?



A: Stay home, not be sick, try to do homework and get some sleep. 

Q: If you could take anyone on Dims for a date, who would it be and why?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: If you could take anyone on Dims for a date, who would it be and why?



A: Hmm... rellis10 and tonynyc are my boys. There wouldn't be any lull in conversation with either of them. It would be cheaper to fly Tony in since Rellis is in the UK, so I'm going with Tony. 

Q: Favorite movie character?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Hmm... rellis10 and tonynyc are my boys. There wouldn't be any lull in conversation with either of them. It would be cheaper to fly Tony in since Rellis is in the UK, so I'm going with Tony.
> 
> Q: Favorite movie character?



A: Hmm... "Oh Captain, My Captain" John Keating from Dead Poets Society (Played by Robin Williams) has to be one... along with Ron Weasley and Lisa Simpson 

Q: Whats your favorite sound?


----------



## TimeTraveller

1love_emily said:


> Q: Whats your favorite sound?


A. My favorite sound is probably the sonorous brass chords in Section IV (Adagio lamentoso) of the tone poem _The Mystic Trumpeter_ by American composer Frederick Converse. It begins about 13:13 in this link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeWxm6cfdWg

Q. How many states have you visited?


----------



## 1love_emily

TimeTraveller said:


> A. My favorite sound is probably the sonorous brass chords in Section IV (Adagio lamentoso) of the tone poem _The Mystic Trumpeter_ by American composer Frederick Converse. It begins about 13:13 in this link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeWxm6cfdWg
> 
> Q. How many states have you visited?



A: Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, California, New York, Ohio, Kentucky, Florida, Tennessee, Georgia, Colorado, South Dakota, Hawai'i, Arkansas, Illinois, Arizona, Indiana, Michigan... yep, thats it. How many is it? 20

Q: Where is the most beautiful place you've ever traveled?


----------



## Angel

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where is the most beautiful place you've ever traveled?




A: Busch Gardens in Florida


Q: You win an all expenses paid one month vacation to anywhere in the world but you can only take one person with you. Who would you take and to where? Add details if you'd like.


----------



## 1love_emily

Angel said:


> A: Busch Gardens in Florida
> 
> 
> Q: You win an all expenses paid one month vacation to anywhere in the world but you can only take one person with you. Who would you take and to where? Add details if you'd like.



A: Hmmm, that's a tough one. Maybe the Hawai'ian islands? Spend a month island hopping and exploring? Or possibly big sky country of Montana, maybe for a dude ranch? Then again, there's always Paris!  I have no clue who I'd take... maybe/probably Derek (Dism4l) or Danielson123 as he seems quite interesting, or my best Dims friend Tanuki  Any of them would be awesome!

Q: Do you wash, rinse and repeat or do you find the repeat completely useless?


----------



## pegz

A. Repeat is useless.

Q. What's your faith?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A. I was raised Roman Catholic but have since renounced all religion based on my own judgments.

Q. Do you have a specific kind of pizza you like to order or do you chop and change every time?


----------



## mel

Q. Do you have a specific kind of pizza you like to order or do you chop and change every time?

A: Change it up..but always extra cheese 


Q: How many sick days (avg) do you use at work in a year?


----------



## Heyyou

mel said:


> Q. Do you have a specific kind of pizza you like to order or do you chop and change every time?
> 
> A: Change it up..but always extra cheese
> 
> 
> Q: How many sick days (avg) do you use at work in a year?



A: Zero.

Q: Mustard, mayonnaise, or catsup? (Ketchup? hehe. Not sure why its called "catsup")


----------



## firefly

Heyyou said:


> Q: Mustard, mayonnaise, or catsup? (Ketchup? hehe. Not sure why its called "catsup")



A: Yes, please. Mayonnaise and ketchup with french fries, mustard with the sausages 

Q: Do you know the recipe for your favorite cupcake-icing?


----------



## mossystate

Butter, cream cheese, vanilla, powdered sugar. Add other flavors and/or cocoa powder when desired.

Puss In Boots eyes or straight demanding. What works best for you.


----------



## danielson123

mossystate said:


> Puss In Boots eyes or straight demanding. What works best for you.



A: It depends on who I'm dealing with. My mother I hardly ask for anything, just tell her what my plans are. With friends, being nice always seems to work.

Q: If you could give somebody a piece of advice and they would be guaranteed to follow it, who would you advise and what would your advice be?


----------



## penguin

danielson123 said:


> Q: If you could give somebody a piece of advice and they would be guaranteed to follow it, who would you advise and what would your advice be?



A: Stop dating and take time to yourself. You need to be single for at least a year. Learn to LIKE yourself single. You don't need to always be in a relationship.

Q: Favourite flavour of ice cream?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: Ben & Jerry's Phish Food


Q: Toilet Paper: over or under?


----------



## danielson123

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: Toilet Paper: over or under?



A: Overrrrrrr.

Q: Hardest class you took in school?


----------



## Twilley

danielson123 said:


> A: Overrrrrrr.
> 
> Q: Hardest class you took in school?



A: Chemistry

Q: What food did you spend a good deal of time hating because of trying it when you were younger, only to have it become a favorite as an adult?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: Shrimp

Q: You're sitting around the house in the evening and your feet get cold...what do you do? Put on socks? Slippers? Grab a blanket? Something else?


----------



## mel

Q: You're sitting around the house in the evening and your feet get cold...what do you do? Put on socks? Slippers? Grab a blanket? Something else?
A: Put socks on or if the doggie is around I can cuddle them under her 


Q: Do you ever kiss with your eyes open?


----------



## pegz

A. Nope... they tend to automatically shut 

Q. Favorite springtime activity?


----------



## danielson123

pegz said:


> Q. Favorite springtime activity?



A: Going for a walk! :happy:

Q: Do you have one best friend or a bunch of really really close friends?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Going for a walk! :happy:
> 
> Q: Do you have one best friend or a bunch of really really close friends?



I have both! I have my absolutely best friend forever and ever more like a sister than a friend, named Linnea... then I have the rest of my group that have been named the "homefries" by a mother 

Q: What's the song lyric you've been living by recently? Mine is now my signature.


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's the song lyric you've been living by recently? Mine is now my signature.



A:

_Never more to be held down 
By the waves against me 
Never more to be cast aside 
This day is mine_

Q: If you could give yourself any nickname, what would it be?


----------



## Heyyou

danielson123 said:


> A:
> 
> _Never more to be held down
> By the waves against me
> Never more to be cast aside
> This day is mine_
> 
> Q: If you could give yourself any nickname, what would it be?



A: Rockstar. And I had it in 2008. I earned it, with Rockstar, and being one. "Party like a Rockstar," that be I.. good year, '08. Good times with people, and experience, if nothing else. 

Q: Have you ever let anyone "get to you" over something they said or typed when in reality, there is no reason they should have ever bothered you or been a second thought in your mind?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever let anyone "get to you" over something they said or typed when in reality, there is no reason they should have ever bothered you or been a second thought in your mind?

A: Ohhh yeah... If I only had a nickle...


Q: What would you do if you found $5000.00 in a bag..on the street...no one around...?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: What would you do if you found $5000.00 in a bag..on the street...no one around...?



A: Donate it to charity. Hell doesn't sound like a very nice place.

Q: If you could live anywhere, where would you choose?


----------



## Heyyou

danielson123 said:


> A: Donate it to charity. Hell doesn't sound like a very nice place.
> 
> Q: If you could live anywhere, where would you choose?



A: Either Hawaii, or.. yeah Hawaii is looking like a frontrunner. They handle applications very well. 

Q: Favorite store?


----------



## mel

Q: Favorite store? 

A: How can a woman pick just one?? It would have to a "shoe store" 


Q: If you have a phobia of something..what is it?


----------



## Heyyou

mel said:


> Q: Favorite store?
> 
> A: How can a woman pick just one?? It would have to a "shoe store"
> 
> 
> Q: If you have a phobia of something..what is it?



A: Roaches.

Q: Favorite kind of water?


----------



## mel

Q: Favorite kind of water?

A: Cold with Ice or Ocean (well you get it..)


Q: Do you have a birthmark? If so, how would you describe it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Heyyou said:


> A: Roaches.
> 
> Q: Favorite kind of water?


Fresh sweet well water from my own faucet. Bottled? Fiji


Ooops Mel, you beat me.

Mole/beauty mark? I have a perfect circle on the top of my left thigh about the diameter of a pencil eraser tip. And a tiny one above my upper lip on the left. I have a few but those two are favorites.




Q: Did you have an imaginary friend or a toy that you believed was real?


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> Fresh sweet well water from my own faucet. Bottled? Fiji
> 
> 
> Ooops Mel, you beat me.
> 
> Mole/beauty mark? I have a perfect circle on the top of my left thigh about the diameter of a pencil eraser tip. And a tiny one above my upper lip on the left. I have a few but those two are favorites.
> 
> Q: Did you have an imaginary friend or a toy that you believed was real?



A: Yes. The fox, from the animated cartoon version of "Robin Hood" with Disney animals. I fed him, and everything. I remember this..

Q: Do you have a major turn-off, and if so, what is it?


----------



## danielson123

Heyyou said:


> Q: Do you have a major turn-off, and if so, what is it?



A: The only thing I can think of is if they're already tied down. That really turns me off.

Q: Do you have any quirks?


----------



## CastingPearls

That's one of my favorite Disney movies!!!


A: Hype, whether it's publicity for a movie or some man or women that everyone is throwing themselves at--it nauseates me. Also sycophants or brown-nosers. 

LOL Again my timing is off.

I have way too many quirks.....I shake one of my legs a lot when I'm sitting--that one immediately comes to mind. I also think I use too many parenthesis to explain things when getting a point across.



Q: How responsible are you as far as recycling?


----------



## Heyyou

danielson123 said:


> A: The only thing I can think of is if they're already tied down. That really turns me off.
> 
> Q: Do you have any quirks?



A: More than you know. I am called "eccentric." 

Q: Are you old-school with technology, or a cutting-edge briefcase warrior, maybe even minus the briefcase and always up on whats new?


----------



## Heyyou

Heyyou said:


> A: More than you know. I am called "eccentric."
> 
> Q: Are you old-school with technology, or a cutting-edge briefcase warrior, maybe even minus the briefcase and always up on whats new?



Q: How responsible are you as far as recycling?

A: I drink two 24-packs of bottled water a week.

This time, it appears MY timing is off. My bad.


Q: Are you old-school with technology, or a cutting-edge briefcase warrior, maybe even minus the briefcase and always up on whats new


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: The only thing I can think of is if they're already tied down. That really turns me off.
> 
> Q: Do you have any quirks?



A: Do you want the short list or the long list?
One thing for sure - I have to have things in rainbow color order. That's just the way it needs to be. I also hate it when people say "good" instead of "well" and I will always correct someone one when they say that.

Q: What's the best gift you've ever gotten?


----------



## danielson123

Q: Are you old-school with technology, or a cutting-edge briefcase warrior, maybe even minus the briefcase and always up on whats new?

A: I love new tech, but usually can't afford new stuff too often.


Q: What's the best gift you've ever gotten?

A: I'll do you one better. I'll name my best and worst. 

Best: I got an N64 with about 6-7 games and a cool gold plated controller for my first communion.

Worst: One year for Christmas I asked my dad for Poke'mon cards. He got me about 300 cards, but they weren't the regular cards. They were some kind of useless Topps Movie cards.

Q: Favorite medium of art?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> Q: Are you old-school with technology, or a cutting-edge briefcase warrior, maybe even minus the briefcase and always up on whats new?
> 
> A: I love new tech, but usually can't afford new stuff too often.
> 
> 
> Q: What's the best gift you've ever gotten?
> 
> A: I'll do you one better. I'll name my best and worst.
> 
> Best: I got an N64 with about 6-7 games and a cool gold plated controller for my first communion.
> 
> Worst: One year for Christmas I asked my dad for Poke'mon cards. He got me about 300 cards, but they weren't the regular cards. They were some kind of useless Topps Movie cards.
> 
> Q: Favorite medium of art?



A: Photography. I think it seems easy, but to really capture something gorgeous is really hard.

Q: Best childhood memory?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Best childhood memory?



A: Going to preschool with my cousin, then going to our Gram's afterwards and playing with toys out of an Incredible Hulk toy chest.

Q: What's something you're looking forward to?


----------



## mel

Q: What's something you're looking forward to?

A: Vacation


Q: Would you rather eat a bug or have an enema?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Q: What's something you're looking forward to?
> 
> A: Vacation
> 
> 
> Q: Would you rather eat a bug or have an enema?


I'd rather give a bug an enema. Actually, I've already eaten a bug and I wasn't even drunk. 

Q: What's the first thing you do when you step into the shower?


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> I'd rather give a bug an enema. Actually, I've already eaten a bug and I wasn't even drunk.
> 
> Q: What's the first thing you do when you step into the shower?



A: Let the water hit the very top of my back and shoulders. The near-scalding temperature usually relaxes me to the point of jello, then the rest of the bathing thing happens

Q: What is your favorite cereal mascot?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Toucan Sam

Q: Who is your least favorite sports team?


----------



## mel

Q: Who is your least favorite sports team?

A: Usually Auburn (college football) 

Q: How often do you partake in alcoholic beverages?


----------



## Weirdo890

mel said:


> Q: Who is your least favorite sports team?
> 
> A: Usually Auburn (college football)
> 
> Q: How often do you partake in alcoholic beverages?



Answer: Not very often. I don't like alcohol very much.

Question: Should people adapt to the system or should the system adapt to the people?


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Not very often. I don't like alcohol very much.
> 
> Question: Should people adapt to the system or should the system adapt to the people?


If a system isn't built to satisfy the needs of the people it is doomed for eventual failure, plus most systems are invented by people, so by definition are imperfect, so I think the system needs to adapt to the people. It's complicated.

Q: Someone gives you $1000 gift card/code to spend anywhere online--where are you shopping?


----------



## mel

Q: Someone gives you $1000 gift card/code to spend anywhere online--where are you shopping?

A: At this very moment...I would use it on expedia to book airfare and hotel for the vegas bash!!! 

Q: Do you pop your knuckles?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: Do you pop your knuckles?



A: Not too often. maybe once every couple days.

Q: Who's somebody you really look up to?


----------



## Weirdo890

danielson123 said:


> A: Not too often. maybe once every couple days.
> 
> Q: Who's somebody you really look up to?



Answer: Definitely my parents. They have such courage in situations where I would be sure to cower.

Question: How did you learn to love yourself as a person?


----------



## Angel

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: How did you learn to love yourself as a person?



Answer: I think I always have. From an early age I've been the kind of person who would go out of my way to help others; self-sacrificing even. I see the good and the positive in others. I see their heart; the love and the kindness within; their inner beauty. I think I see myself in the same kind of way. I know I'm not perfect, and that I make mistakes, but I know that inside in my heart I'm a good person. I've accepted that I'm never going to be perfect, but that because of my heart I am worthy of love. 





Question: When it comes to love, do you follow your heart or do you follow logic or what your mind tells you is best?


----------



## Aust99

Mind and logic.... I need someone to change that about me...


Q: what are your plans for easter?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Nothing special: relax and enjoy the long weekend. Church Sunday morning, and maybe go somewhere for brunch (if they are not too packed!).

Q: If you could be anyone on Dimensions for a day, who would it be? would you choose differently if you had to switch places permanently with that person?


----------



## pegz

A. I would be one of the chicks that have been in an Adipositivity shot. It doesn't matter which lady... but I find it very encouraging that they are so confident in their own skin. 

B. What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## mz_puss

pegz said:


> A. I would be one of the chicks that have been in an Adipositivity shot. It doesn't matter which lady... but I find it very encouraging that they are so confident in their own skin.
> 
> B. What is your guilty pleasure?



A) sex toys, salt & vinegar potato chips and Celtic Thunder mmmmm Irish folk music lol

Q) most embarrassing celebrity crush ?


----------



## pdgujer148

A: Janeane Garofalo: Liked her back in the day when she was post-feminist curvy gal with brains and attitude; not so much attracted to the new and disproved skinny-ass political pundit/shill.

Q: Sex or Back-rub?


----------



## mz_puss

A) back rub followed by sex ? lol ok if only could choose one it would have to be sex....

Q) whats the most childish thing you do on a regular basis ?


----------



## penguin

mz_puss said:


> Q) whats the most childish thing you do on a regular basis ?



A: Make and laugh at fart jokes I guess. They're just funny.

Q: Where's the craziest place you want to have sex?


----------



## Angel

penguin said:


> Q: Where's the craziest place you want to have sex?




A: In a nice comfortable bed, under open starlit skies.... 


with no mosquitos or wild animals around. 



Q: What are your plans for Easter?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

get up late, go to church then eat as many chocolate eggs til i almost burst. Lol just kidding, i don't go to church 

do you have any kinky sexual desires that you'd be ashamed to tell your closest friend?


----------



## penguin

Robbie_Rob said:


> do you have any kinky sexual desires that you'd be ashamed to tell your closest friend?



A: Not ashamed, but there are some things I'd prefer to keep between me and my partner. My closest friends know _most_ of what I'm into, but not all. 

Q: If we were wanted to torture you, who would we lock you in a room with? (like...a constantly singing Celine Dion, a constantly talking Gilbert Gottfried)


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Off the top of my head, Garrison Keillor. His mere presence is enough. *shudders*

Q: You can undo the deaths any three dead celebrities of the last hundred years. They will lead full lives and die of old age. Who do you bring back?


----------



## Angel

ooooo Good question!

A: Princess Diana

John F. Kennedy, Jr.

Keith Whitley


That question deserves another go round! I'd like to hear what others think. 

Q: You can undo the deaths any three dead celebrities of the last hundred years. They will lead full lives and die of old age. Who do you bring back?


----------



## mel

Q: You can undo the deaths any three dead celebrities of the last hundred years. They will lead full lives and die of old age. Who do you bring back?

A: Elvis,Chris Farley and John Ritter (these are my on the fly responses)

Q: If you could call and talk to anyone for 5 minutes.Who would you call?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: You can undo the deaths any three dead celebrities of the last hundred years. They will lead full lives and die of old age. Who do you bring back?
> 
> A: Elvis,Chris Farley and John Ritter (these are my on the fly responses)
> 
> Q: If you could call and talk to anyone for 5 minutes.Who would you call?



A: Derek.

Q: What's the sexiest physical attribute a mate can have?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Really fat calves. (Yes, I know I am weird - but you asked the question, Emily! )

Q: What's your favorite Easter candy?


----------



## hrd

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What's your favorite Easter candy?



a: black licorice jelly beans

q: when you were eleven years old, what was your favorite book?


----------



## tinkerbell

hrd said:


> q: when you were eleven years old, what was your favorite book?



a: 11 would have been 6th grade, so either any Babysitters Club books, or the Anne of Green Gables series. I love Anne of Green Gables, and will re read the series once a year or so 

q: What is your favorite book now? (I know not very creative, I'm tired! )


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Favorite book right now "TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD"

Q: Why do women who suddenly won't talk to me are now suddenly wanting to be chummy?


----------



## 1love_emily

snuggletiger said:


> A: Favorite book right now "TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD"
> 
> Q: Why do women who suddenly won't talk to me are now suddenly wanting to be chummy?



A: Because we are creatures who can't decide if we love a certain person or hate a certain person. 

Q: Best text you've ever gotten?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Best text you've ever gotten?



A: 'There's a girl here who thinks I'm her 9th grade homecoming date. Playing along to see how far I can get.'

This makes me laugh every time I read it.

Q: Worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> A: 'There's a girl here who thinks I'm her 9th grade homecoming date. Playing along to see how far I can get.'
> 
> This makes me laugh every time I read it.
> 
> Q: Worst movie you've ever seen?



Tommy, The Who's movie of the 'rock opera' of the same name. Just....bad, imho anyway lol.

Q: What movie have you seen the most times?


----------



## 1love_emily

rellis10 said:


> Tommy, The Who's movie of the 'rock opera' of the same name. Just....bad, imho anyway lol.
> 
> Q: What movie have you seen the most times?



A: hmm.... probably Harry Potter 1... I think I can say all of the lines from memory 

Q: Best thing about Easter?


----------



## SuperMishe

1love_emily said:


> Q: Best thing about Easter?




A: Nothing - it's just another day for me. 

Q: If you had to live the rest of your life on just FIVE foods, what would they be? (You can't say "Italian" and have that encompass all italian foods but you can say "Pasta" for all pastas).


----------



## 1love_emily

SuperMishe said:


> A: Nothing - it's just another day for me.
> 
> Q: If you had to live the rest of your life on just FIVE foods, what would they be? (You can't say "Italian" and have that encompass all italian foods but you can say "Pasta" for all pastas).



A: Sushi - any kind.. rolls, pieces, anything! It's all good
Reeses Peanut Butter Cups... those things are so delicious!
Steak: Preferably a ribeye cut, seared  Mmmmm
Enchiladas: Cheese please
Diet Coke... need I explain?

Q: Do you like to dance?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you like to dance?



A: I don't dance in public unless I drink, which I don't do anymore. Yeah I like it, I just don't have confidence to show it, or someone to share a dance with. (This in no way means I consider myself GOOD at it, though.)

Q: Favorite animal?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: I don't dance in public unless I drink, which I don't do anymore. Yeah I like it, I just don't have confidence to show it, or someone to share a dance with. (This in no way means I consider myself GOOD at it, though.)
> 
> Q: Favorite animal?



A: Definitely horses... so majestic and powerful yet loving and gentle.

Q: Where is the best place you have ever visited?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where is the best place you have ever visited?



A: Haven't had the chance to travel much... yet. But, Long Beach Island, NJ last summer was pretty awesome.

Q: Favorite thing to do during winter?


----------



## CastingPearls

danielson123 said:


> A: Haven't had the chance to travel much... yet. But, Long Beach Island, NJ last summer was pretty awesome.
> 
> Q: Favorite thing to do during winter?


Cuddle in front of a warm fire with someone special, while watching snow fall outside.

Q: You're being placed into the Witness Protection Program, so you can't ever see anyone again or even tell them that you're leaving. How do you go about spending your last day, given the opportunity, with the people that you love who you may never see again?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Fake my own death so it would be easier than just leaving them forever, if i ever came back it would be a nice surprise Lol!

Who's your favorite superhero?


----------



## CPProp

Robbie_Rob said:


> Fake my own death so it would be easier than just leaving them forever, if i ever came back it would be a nice surprise Lol!
> 
> Who's your favorite superhero?



A. Danger Mouse - he has such a cool assistant Penfold

Q. if you ever found that crock of gold at the end of a rainbow - how would you distribute it and why


----------



## 1love_emily

CPProp said:


> A. Danger Mouse - he has such a cool assistant Penfold
> 
> Q. if you ever found that crock of gold at the end of a rainbow - how would you distribute it and why



A: I would put away enough for my parents to be secure and for me and my brother to go to college. But after that, I'd donate to Equinapy (a hippotherapy barn) out of Missouri because their barn just burned down and they lost all of their horses and all of their tack. What ever was left would go to my second home - my barn where Red is. I board at a therapy barn, and they could use some security in the aftermath of the shaky economy. 

Q: What's your favorite song?


----------



## CPProp

1love_emily said:


> A: I would put away enough for my parents to be secure and for me and my brother to go to college. But after that, I'd donate to Equinapy (a hippotherapy barn) out of Missouri because their barn just burned down and they lost all of their horses and all of their tack. What ever was left would go to my second home - my barn where Red is. I board at a therapy barn, and they could use some security in the aftermath of the shaky economy.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite song?



A.	Has to be Kumbaya  when I get to 60 all the candles on the cake will be like a camp fire and everyone can sing along to it. 

Q. what do you consider to be the lesser of two evils


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Maybe a boll weevil? No wait, that is the lesser of two weevils. The lesser of two evils would be me. 

Q: How many dates do you think it is appropriate to have before you start "getting intimate"?


----------



## mz_puss

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Maybe a boll weevil? No wait, that is the lesser of two weevils. The lesser of two evils would be me.
> 
> Q: How many dates do you think it is appropriate to have before you start "getting intimate"?



A) as many as it takes for both people to be 100% comfortable with each other. chemistry, feelings and trust can not be defined in number of dates. 

Q) have you ever had an imaginary friend ? if so what as their name ?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) i had one but we had a game of hide-n-seek once and i never found him again

Q) Have you ever slept with a friends ex?


----------



## Weirdo890

Robbie_Rob said:


> A) i had one but we had a game of hide-n-seek once and i never found him again
> 
> Q) Have you ever slept with a friends ex?



Answer: Nope. Never have. 

Question: Who killed Cock Robin?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Nope. Never have.
> 
> Question: Who killed Cock Robin?



A) Vagina Joker?

Q) What is your favorite tipple?


----------



## fluffyandcute

A: I love wine but I also love tequila

Q: Rock n Roll or Country Music


----------



## penguin

fluffyandcute said:


> Q: Rock n Roll or Country Music



A: Rock n Roll. Though I do admit to liking _some_ country songs.

Q: If I were to serve you breakfast in bed, what would you like on the menu?


----------



## toni

penguin said:


> Q: If I were to serve you breakfast in bed, what would you like on the menu?



Bacon, bacon, bacon, sunny side up eggs and biscuits with lots of butter. To drink, super cold chocolate milk with a straw.

Q: is the world ending next month, next year or not in our lifetime?


----------



## mel

Q: is the world ending next month, next year or not in our lifetime?
A: hmm..not sure. I know one who knows 

A: would you rather drink bubbles solution or eat the sole of a shoe?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Q: is the world ending next month, next year or not in our lifetime?
> A: hmm..not sure. I know one who knows
> 
> A: would you rather drink bubbles solution or eat the sole of a shoe?


I'm going with the sole of shoe with the stipulation that the shoe be made of bacon.

Q: You have a chocolate Easter bunny. Which part do you usually bite off first?


----------



## mel

CastingPearls said:


> I'm going with the sole of shoe with the stipulation that the shoe be made of bacon.
> 
> Q: You have a chocolate Easter bunny. Which part do you usually bite off first?



LOL ...too funny


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> I'm going with the sole of shoe with the stipulation that the shoe be made of bacon.
> 
> Q: You have a chocolate Easter bunny. Which part do you usually bite off first?



The head/ears... I want to put that poor bunny out of its misery  :eat2:

Q: You get to paint your room a color. What color is it?


----------



## penguin

1love_emily said:


> Q: You get to paint your room a color. What color is it?



A: PURPLE. But not the same shade all over. Purple is the best.

Q: Huzzah, for your next birthday you can have the Ultimate Birthday Party! What will be happening? Who will be there? Money is not an issue, so think big.


----------



## mz_puss

A) Vegas bash , hire a hotel and bring everyone i know, and id do it at the same time as the next bbw Vegas bash so i could meet lots of new people as well. and Celtic thunder would preform  

Q) if there was a movie made about your life who would play you ?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

mz_puss said:


> Q) if there was a movie made about your life who would play you ?



A) Probably have to be Ron Jeremy, for all the sex scenes involved. That and cause we both have the same size.............you know..........................belly!:really sad:

Q) If you could only watch one film for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## pegz

Robbie_Rob said:


> A) Probably have to be Ron Jeremy, for all the sex scenes involved. That and cause we both have the same size.............you know..........................belly!:really sad:
> 
> Q) If you could only watch one film for the rest of your life, what would it be?



A. Apocalypse Now.... the original 


Q. 3 favorite things in life?


----------



## StaySafeTonight

A: Love- be it with a soulmate, friend, family member, etc. Music, and whale jokes. 
Q: Do androids dream of electric sheep?


----------



## SuperMishe

StaySafeTonight said:


> Q: Do androids dream of electric sheep?



A: i don't think they _dream_ of electric sheep - perhaps _count_ them though...

Q: We've heard of a "morning person" and a "night owl".. is there such thing as as "afternoon person"?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) No, it's too early for night owls and half way through the day for a morning person.

Q) Do you masturbate too much?


----------



## mel

Q) Do you masturbate too much?
A: no

Q: What did you do to celebrate on your last b'day?


----------



## penguin

mel said:


> Q: What did you do to celebrate on your last b'day?



A: I had what ended up being an all day party event. A kid friendly party in the morning, a quiet gap in the middle being visited by friends who couldn't make it to either party, and then a drunken night of fun with other friends. And as my daughter spent the night at my mum's, I got a sleep in the next day  My actual birthday was a few days later, and that was a very chill-almost-nothing-happened kind of day, but I had a huge day on the party day, so it was all good.

Q: If you had to serve up a famous person at a dinner party, who would you cook and eat?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) My speciality Spaghetti Bolongese, it really is the best in the world

Q) Are you a good parent or think you would make a good one?


----------



## fluffyandcute

A: I definately think I am a good parent...love my kiddos 

Q: Which is better for baking? Betty Crocker or Duncan Hines?


----------



## mossystate

Robbie_Rob said:


> A) My speciality Spaghetti Bolongese, it really is the best in the world
> 
> Q) Are you a good parent or think you would make a good one?




Psssssst. She asked WHO you would cook and eat. 

I would have made a wonderful parent.

Ooops, I will answer the other one, toooooo. I hate box mixes for cakes, but let's say Betty Crocker. 


What part of me is itching right now.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

A: Behind your knee! (it's a tricky area for everyone!)

Q: Kirk or Picard?!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I'm gonna go with one of your knee pits. 

Q: What kind of paper weight do you have at your work desk?


----------



## mel

Q: What kind of paper weight do you have at your work desk?
A: I don't..but I have a buch of sticky notes

Q: Would you rather lick an armpit or suck some toes?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

StaySafeTonight said:


> A: Behind your knee! (it's a tricky area for everyone!)
> 
> Q: Kirk or Picard?!



No way dude! I totally did not see your post and guessed the same area. 

We are just too cool. 

But anyways sorry about the double post thing.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

mel said:


> Q: What kind of paper weight do you have at your work desk?
> A: I don't..but I have a buch of sticky notes
> 
> Q: Would you rather lick an armpit or suck some toes?



A: Lick an armpit I guess. 

Q: (I'm bringing back SST's question) Kirk or Picard?!


----------



## CastingPearls

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Lick an armpit I guess.
> 
> Q: (I'm bringing back SST's question) Kirk or Picard?!


Kirk. With Shatner you get ham AND cheese.

Q: Describe yourself in one word only.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Kirk. With Shatner you get ham AND cheese.
> 
> Q: Describe yourself in one word only.



A: Mess

Q: Would you go bow hunting with Ted Nugent (The Nuge) ?


----------



## mel

Q: Would you go bow hunting with Ted Nugent (The Nuge) ?
A: I would take pictures, I dont have alot of upper arm strength so not sure I would be good at the bow. Or was bow hunting ...something else? lol


Q: What's your fav part of the body to kiss?


----------



## AuntHen

mel said:


> Q: Would you go bow hunting with Ted Nugent (The Nuge) ?
> A: I would take pictures, I dont have alot of upper arm strength so not sure I would be good at the bow. Or was bow hunting ...something else? lol
> 
> 
> Q: What's your fav part of the body to kiss?




A: (his) Tummy :wubu:

Q: Where do YOU most like to be kissed ?


----------



## StaySafeTonight

rg770Ibanez said:


> No way dude! I totally did not see your post and guessed the same area.
> 
> We are just too cool.
> 
> But anyways sorry about the double post thing.



Dood it's all good! 

...And holy crap that is crazy- of all the spots on the human body! O_O


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> A: (his) Tummy :wubu:
> 
> Q: Where do YOU most like to be kissed ?


On the mouth and neck

Q: Getting back to the Nuge, Ted Nugent, who has been videotaped saying emphatically how much he hates fat people (link is on Food Network), would you still go bow hunting with him?


----------



## mossystate

Yes, I would. I am not a great shot ( actually, I am ), so I couldn't be blamed for any...............accidents. 

What's in my oven right now. It is food. Go.


----------



## mel

CastingPearls said:


> On the mouth and neck
> 
> Q: Getting back to the Nuge, Ted Nugent, who has been videotaped saying emphatically how much he hates fat people (link is on Food Network), would you still go bow hunting with him?



thank you clarifying this CP!!


----------



## Weirdo890

mossystate said:


> Yes, I would. I am not a great shot ( actually, I am ), so I couldn't be blamed for any...............accidents.
> 
> What's in my oven right now. It is food. Go.



Answer: Tuna Noodle Casserole?

Question: Why go to learn the words of fools?


----------



## CastingPearls

We'll touch the sky. I'll tell you why. It's all too beautiful. 


Q:What part of the hollow chocolate Easter bunny is leftover in the Ziploc bag in my kitchen?


----------



## pegz

CastingPearls said:


> We'll touch the sky. I'll tell you why. It's all too beautiful.
> 
> 
> Q:What part of the hollow chocolate Easter bunny is leftover in the Ziploc bag in my kitchen?



A. The Ziploc is in the trash.... no leftover bunny 

Q. Give me one piece of advice...


----------



## Weirdo890

pegz said:


> A. The Ziploc is in the trash.... no leftover bunny
> 
> Q. Give me one piece of advice...



Answer: Take care of your teeth.

Question: What have I got in my pocket?


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Take care of your teeth.
> 
> Question: What have I got in my pocket?


belly button lint and a licorice jelly bean you hate but don't have the heart to throw out.

Q: Any advice for Prince William and whatshername?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> belly button lint and a licorice jelly bean you hate but don't have the heart to throw out.
> 
> Q: Any advice for Prince William and whatshername?



Answer: Take care of your teeth.

Question: Who was the best Doctor on _Doctor Who_?


----------



## penguin

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who was the best Doctor on _Doctor Who_?



A: No idea, but the last two have been pretty cute.

Q: I still want to know what celebrity you'd cook up and serve. No choice, you've gotta pick someone.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paula Deen (cooking show, restauranteer, shiller for gourmet crap). She looks juicy and she's eaten a lot good food so she's prolly delicious.

Q: Last movie you watched that you hated?


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> Paula Deen (cooking show, restauranteer, shiller for gourmet crap). She looks juicy and she's eaten a lot good food so she's prolly delicious.
> 
> Q: Last movie you watched that you hated?



A; SuckerPunch. Ugh.

Q:When not inhibited by things like exhaustion or the need to shower, what do you wear to bed?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: My underwear (sport briefs), and sometimes a tank top or one of these really awesome t-shirts I have that I can actually sleep in without sweating to death or getting tangled in as I sleep.

Q: A moth flies into the room. What do you do about it?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I shoo him out of the room.

Question: Who is Randy Pan the Goatboy?


----------



## Twilley

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I shoo him out of the room.
> 
> Question: Who is Randy Pan the Goatboy?



A: ME (alternatively, Mr. Hicks)

Q:What's the last thing you bought?


----------



## CastingPearls

Twilley said:


> A: ME (alternatively, Mr. Hicks)
> 
> Q:What's the last thing you bought?


Points for an online game I play (YES I AM a girly geek)

Q: What is your favorite foreign accent?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Do I have to choose just one? It's a damn close tie between Irish and Scottish.

Q: You magically get a new bedroom. What color(s) will it be?


----------



## 1love_emily

The Orange Mage said:


> A: Do I have to choose just one? It's a damn close tie between Irish and Scottish.
> 
> Q: You magically get a new bedroom. What color(s) will it be?



A: I love my room now! One wall is pink, one is blue, one is yellow, and one is green.. and my carpet is orange  WIN. But a new room? hmm, probably black and white and teal

Q: You get to pick which countries in the world you get to control without any consequences. Which do you pick? Up to three, let's say.


----------



## pegz

The Orange Mage said:


> A: Do I have to choose just one? It's a damn close tie between Irish and Scottish.
> 
> Q: You magically get a new bedroom. What color(s) will it be?



A. Different hues of blue.....

Q. What things would you put in your bedroom if you were trying to create a relaxing, romantic space?


----------



## pegz

oops... what do we do now?


----------



## Angel

1love_emily said:


> Q: You get to pick which countries in the world you get to control without any consequences. Which do you pick? Up to three, let's say.



A: North Korea, China, and Japan



pegz said:


> Q. What things would you put in your bedroom if you were trying to create a relaxing, romantic space?



A: A/C (for in the summer); books and magazines (for when relaxing or reading in bed); lots of fluffy pillows; scented candles; mood lighting; chocolates; some nice lotions (for back or belly rubs); softly playing music; and a certain someone. 



pegz said:


> oops... what do we do now?



Q: You get to play matchmaker. Create three new couples from those who post here at Dimensions. If you'd like, tell us where you'd send each of the three couples on their first date.


----------



## pegz

Q: You get to play matchmaker. Create three new couples from those who post here at Dimensions. If you'd like, tell us where you'd send each of the three couples on their first date.


A. This is a tough one...but here goes...

Mz Puss and Never2fat4me..... although I'd love to keep him for myself... so that counts as two. :batting: I'd send them out dancing.

Myself and Never2fat4me.... hmmm it would be more laid back. Easy, fun, effortless. 

and finally my third couple would be...

1_love_emily and danielson123...and I would send them out to dinner and a concert.

Q. Did you watch the royal wedding or sleep thru it like I did?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I was up around 6 and had it on in the background.

(And I am flattered by getting set up twice, with two such lovely ladies! I should be a totale guy and suggest you make it into a three-way date, with you, Julie and me, but I won't! )

Q: Which would you pick: fame in your life that died with you or obscurity in your life but famous after your death? (Kinda like the Salieri-Mozart theme explored in the movie _Mozart_.)


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I was up around 6 and had it on in the background.
> 
> (And I am flattered by getting set up twice, with two such lovely ladies! I should be a totale guy and suggest you make it into a three-way date, with you, Julie and me, but I won't! )
> 
> Q: Which would you pick: fame in your life that died with you or obscurity in your life but famous after your death? (Kinda like the Salieri-Mozart theme explored in the movie _Mozart_.)



A: Definitely the obscurity in life then famous in death like Mozart (PS- that's my FAVORITE movie!) I'd want to leave a legacy and a memory once I'm gone instead of only being influential for the amount of time I'm here!

Q: If you were trapped on a desert island, but had only three items, what would you want those items to be?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

1. A big rubber inflatable boat
2. 2 Oars
3. An up to date copy of BODacious magazine 

Where would you like to disappear to?


----------



## penguin

Robbie_Rob said:


> Where would you like to disappear to?



A: Disappear for good, or just for a short time? Right now, I'd like to disappear back to bed for a few more hours. Or to a certain place where I could get a lot of hanky panky. I wouldn't want to disappear for good, though.

And because I liked this question and want to see what someone else might come up with, I'm totally stealing it 

Q: You get to play matchmaker. Create three new couples from those who post here at Dimensions. If you'd like, tell us where you'd send each of the three couples on their first date.


----------



## pegz

Would someone answer this question please.... or else I'm going to match Never2fat4me and myself again....so..please...please...please match some peeps up....don't be scared.


----------



## CastingPearls

*puts down ten-foot-pole*

*runs over to the next thread*


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> On the mouth and neck
> 
> Q: Getting back to the Nuge, Ted Nugent, who has been videotaped saying emphatically how much he hates fat people (link is on Food Network), would you still go bow hunting with him?



I just read the Nugent/Bourdain thing. I have almost never felt so hated in all of my life.

http://calorielab.com/news/2008/08/05/ted-nugent-anthony-bourdain-obesity-transcript/


----------



## Zandoz

penguin said:


> A: Disappear for good, or just for a short time? Right now, I'd like to disappear back to bed for a few more hours. Or to a certain place where I could get a lot of hanky panky. I wouldn't want to disappear for good, though.
> 
> And because I liked this question and want to see what someone else might come up with, I'm totally stealing it
> 
> Q: You get to play matchmaker. Create three new couples from those who post here at Dimensions. If you'd like, tell us where you'd send each of the three couples on their first date.




Someone needs to answer Lady Penguin's question before I get thrown under a bus


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> And because I liked this question and want to see what someone else might come up with, I'm totally stealing it
> 
> Q: You get to play matchmaker. Create three new couples from those who post here at Dimensions. If you'd like, tell us where you'd send each of the three couples on their first date.



Ok...I'll take one for the team and resist the urge to be greedy and hook myself up with some of Dims most eligible.

I actually like Jon Blaze with Mz_Puss: definite chemistry and two such wonderful, big-hearted people.

Second would be Blackjack and AmazingAmy: both intellectual, emotional, and quite sexy. I've also seen some chemistry from them on the boards.

Lastly, luvbigfellas and Rathkhan from the BHM boards: serious flirting has been going on there that's been fun to watch.


Q: If YOU could be coupled up with another Dimmer (if you were single and available, of course), who would you choose and why?


----------



## 1love_emily

lovelylady78 said:


> Ok...I'll take one for the team and resist the urge to be greedy and hook myself up with some of Dims most eligible.
> 
> I actually like Jon Blaze with Mz_Puss: definite chemistry and two such wonderful, big-hearted people.
> 
> Second would be Blackjack and AmazingAmy: both intellectual, emotional, and quite sexy. I've also seen some chemistry from them on the boards.
> 
> Lastly, luvbigfellas and Rathkhan from the BHM boards: serious flirting has been going on there that's been fun to watch.
> 
> 
> Q: If YOU could be coupled up with another Dimmer (if you were single and available, of course), who would you choose and why?



A: I think it is time to retire this question, as it is kind of killing the thread... even though it is really really fun! Hmm, if I could pick a Dimmer for myself, I'd pick danielson123 as my more active Dimmer-lover and Dism4l as my inactive Dimmer-lover

Q: What is your favorite quote?


----------



## pegz

Q: What is your favorite quote?[/QUOTE]

A. From the movie Somethings Gotta Give.....
Single older women as a demographic are about as fucked a group as can ever exist. 

Q. How do you like to spend your Sundays?


----------



## Zandoz

Q. How do you like to spend your Sundays?

A: I'm too broke to spend Sundays

Q: Who wants to ask the next question?


----------



## 1love_emily

Zandoz said:


> Q. How do you like to spend your Sundays?
> 
> A: I'm too broke to spend Sundays
> 
> Q: Who wants to ask the next question?



A: I will!

Q: Where is the one place in the world you'd never want to travel to?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where is the one place in the world you'd never want to travel to?



A: Wow, I really can't think of anywhere I wouldn't want to travel to. Maybe somewhere like Siberia. Doesn't look like too much is going on there.

Q: Three things you can't live without?


----------



## mel

Q: Three things you can't live without?
A: My family, Ice water, toilet paper

Q: What is your 1st kiss "story"?


----------



## mossystate

I will tell the story of my first real kiss...not the little pecks when I was younger. Soooo, I think I was in 9th grade and I was told by my sister in college that a brother of a friend of her boyfriend ( phew ) knew about me and wanted to meet me. I was quite shy when it came to official boy stuff, but I put on my favorite wool/silk blend blazer and Bare Trap shoes and accepted the invite. 
I was very shy and nervous. We...and I am trying to remember the boys name!...went for a walk in the dark around the college campus. He was sweet and very nice. I probably didn't say a whole lot, and he seemed happy enough just gawking at me.  We were rounding the corner near the dorms and he asked if he could kiss me. I said yes and his head stuttered as he came in for the landing. Wasn't an open mouth event, but it lingered enough that I knew I was gettin' older, if ya know what I mean. I remember his very healthy afro brushing against my cheek....this was the late 70's, people. 

Well, we got back to the dorm and my sister's boyfriend and the brother were there and they were teasing us. My cheeks must have been bright red. 
That was the first and last time I saw the boy. He wrote me letters, telling me that he was so heartsick that I never returned his letters that he had to miss 3 days of school. Poor kid. I was just too shy. He waxed poetic about my hands...he loved my hands and the contrast of the colors of our skin. He was a cutey. I bet he grew up to be a stunning man. What the hell was his name?!?!?!?!! Mel? Not the person who asked this question.....I think his name might have been Mel. 


Any particular song you want played at your funeral?


----------



## LadyDeelicious

Q: Any particular song you want played at your funeral?
A: NKOTB Please Don't Go Girl -- I know cheesy but it was my very first favorite song and it is how I hope people feel about me! 


Sorry if it's been asked before, but this thread is WAY too long to check them all out! 

Q: What is a non-sexual guilty pleasure for you?


----------



## mel

Q: Any particular song you want played at your funeral?
A: Amazing Grace and Up to the Mountain

Q: If you could relive one year of your life...which would it be and why?


----------



## Zandoz

Q: If you could relive one year of your life...which would it be and why?

A: The year before my best friend died, so I could have tried harder to get him to seek medical help.

Q: If you could erase one day of your life, what would it be?


----------



## pegz

Q: If you could erase one day of your life, what would it be?[/QUOTE]

A. I don't think I could erase even on day in my life. They haven't all been winners..... but if I didn't experience what happened that ONE day... I wouldn't be the person I am today. It's been a hard won fight.....but I actually like the woman I am. 

Q. What do you like about the person that you are?


----------



## Deacone

A) I like the fact that i feel like im a considerate and generous person. I also like the fact that my life has purpose right now and i feel that im going somewhere. I am a MUCH better person this year than in the last 2 years ( i was drinking a lot, and going out and using my house like a hotel and using my family) 

Q) How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## penguin

Deacone said:


> Q) How old were you when you had your first kiss?



A: With a girl, 10. A boy, 13.

Q: What's one song that will always get you up and dancing?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

No good (start the dance) by The Prodigy

What was your nickname in school?


----------



## 1love_emily

Robbie_Rob said:


> No good (start the dance) by The Prodigy
> 
> What was your nickname in school?



A: I don't have nicknames, because my name is really hard to turn into a nick-name.. so I've always been Emily at school
But at the barn, I'm called EJ because there are a million other Emily's. 

and theres this one bizarre kid at school who calls me Emmy. And I have no idea why.

Q: If you could re-name your/chose a name for a future child, what would it be? both boy and girl?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: If you could re-name your/chose a name for a future child, what would it be? both boy and girl?



A: I think Winnie might be the most adorable name ever, but I wouldn't put my daughter through that. I like either David or Gabriel for a boy and Katelyn (Katie) or Grace for a girl!
(forgot a Q!)

Q: What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> Q: What's your favorite holiday?



A: Hmm.... I think probably Arbor Day 

Q: Whats your least favorite color?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Whats your least favorite color?



A: I think yellow... it makes my eyes hurt.

Q: What memory makes you laugh the most?


----------



## LadyDeelicious

danielson123 said:


> Q: What memory makes you laugh the most?



Driving down Hollywood Blvd bumping "Get Low" and this chick riding a bike, drops her bike and proceeds to get low right there! 


Q: If you could re-live a moment over again (exactly as it happened the first time) what would it be?


----------



## 1love_emily

LadyDeelicious said:


> Driving down Hollywood Blvd bumping "Get Low" and this chick riding a bike, drops her bike and proceeds to get low right there!
> 
> 
> Q: If you could re-live a moment over again (exactly as it happened the first time) what would it be?



A: Well, none so far. But I'm thinking I'm going to want to re-live Saturday May 7th over and over again

Q: Cursive or print?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Cursive or print?



A: Printttttttt.

Q: Best thing to drink with breakfast?


----------



## LadyDeelicious

danielson123 said:


> Q: Best thing to drink with breakfast?



coffee of course...


Q. Favorite number?


----------



## Angel

LadyDeelicious said:


> Sorry if it's been asked before, but this thread is WAY too long to check them all out!
> 
> Q: What is a non-sexual guilty pleasure for you?





LadyDeelicious said:


> Q. Favorite number?




A: Buying Swarovski crystals; faceted crystals; beads; and findings.

A: 17


Q: What celebrity or famous person do you most resemble?


----------



## CastingPearls

Angel said:


> A: Buying Swarovski crystals; faceted crystals; beads; and findings.
> 
> A: 17
> 
> 
> Q: What celebrity or famous person do you most resemble?


People say I resemble a few but more than anyone I get ZsaZsa or Eva Gabor. In fact, a lot of my friends call me 'Dahling'

Q: What were you doing when you found out that Usama Bin Laden was dead?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What were you doing when you found out that Usama Bin Laden was dead?



A: Chatting online and browsing websites. It's not a big moment for me.

Q: What's your favourite historical period/era?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Ancient Rome. Most of our political and legal institutions find their origin in that period, and I find it amazing how technologically advanced they were compared to the European civilizations that followed them (basically only got back to where they were in the past three hundred years or so).

Q: If you could change one thing about yourself - physical or personality - what would it be and why?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: If you could change one thing about yourself - physical or personality - what would it be and why?



A: I don't think I would change much at all. Maybe make my feet a little less obnoxiously large (womens size 11). But you know what they say about big feet! Big, wait a second....

Q: What's your most recent obsession? Could be anything, a song, a type of food, anything!


----------



## samuraiscott

1love_emily said:


> A: I don't think I would change much at all. Maybe make my feet a little less obnoxiously large (womens size 11). But you know what they say about big feet! Big, wait a second....
> 
> Q: What's your most recent obsession? Could be anything, a song, a type of food, anything!



A) Music from the 90's.

Q) What's your favorite book?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A) Probably Orson Scott Card's "Speaker for the Dead" because it honestly taught me a lot of things, which was unexpected given the previous novel in the series.

Q) You're walking down the sidewalk when a completely naked man runs by as fast as he can with his junk flopping around everywhere and everything! How do you respond?


----------



## Dmitra

The Orange Mage said:


> A) Probably Orson Scott Card's "Speaker for the Dead" because it honestly taught me a lot of things, which was unexpected given the previous novel in the series.
> 
> Q) You're walking down the sidewalk when a completely naked man runs by as fast as he can with his junk flopping around everywhere and everything! How do you respond?



a: With a whoop, clapping, and wild laughter!

Q: Have you ever been Experienced?


----------



## 1love_emily

Dmitra said:


> a: With a whoop, clapping, and wild laughter!
> 
> Q: Have you ever been Experienced?



A: Experienced at what?

Q: Favorite website? Besides Dims, of course.


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Favorite website? Besides Dims, of course.



A: Hulu, Youtube, and Reddit!

Q: What's the weather like?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Either sevenstring.org or theawesomer.com

Q: Would you ever sell out for your passion?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Hulu, Youtube, and Reddit!
> 
> Q: What's the weather like?





rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Either sevenstring.org or theawesomer.com
> 
> Q: Would you ever sell out for your passion?



A1: Sunny, springy, warm and gorgeous!
A2: No? I don't think so. I mean, I'm already pursuing my passion without selling out. 

Q: Where was the best picture of you ever taken taken?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

1love_emily said:


> A1: Sunny, springy, warm and gorgeous!
> A2: No? I don't think so. I mean, I'm already pursuing my passion without selling out.
> 
> Q: Where was the best picture of you ever taken taken?



A: Scotland

Q: Where was the worst picture of you ever taken taken?


----------



## 1love_emily

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Scotland
> 
> Q: Where was the worst picture of you ever taken taken?



A: There are so many, but I have to make a generalization and say the stands at football games -because I'm in a full wool uniform. Yuck

Q: Do you like the song "Never Gonna Give You Up"?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you like the song "Never Gonna Give You Up"?



A: Obviously I would never wanna let you down, run around and desert you, or make you cry, so I submit this as a response:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyDp0HyFRgM
Disclaimer: This is *NOT* me telling a lie and hurting you.

Q: Favorite person in your family? (Might be hard to choose, but if you had to pick.)


----------



## penguin

danielson123 said:


> Q: Favorite person in your family? (Might be hard to choose, but if you had to pick.)



A: In the family I grew up with? My sister. In the family I made? My daughter. 

Q: How tall are you, and how tall would you like to be?


----------



## littlefairywren

penguin said:


> Q: How tall are you, and how tall would you like to be?



A: I am under 5' 1" and am as tall as I would like to be. I love being a shorty.

Q: If you could turn back time, what age would you be again, and why?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: I'd probably go back to either about 7 years old, or around 10 years old. I'd want to do things differently, if I could. If not _do_, then _react_ differently, then. Or wait, maybe to a couple of days before I had the triggering event that spawned my panic attacks, yeah?

Q: If animals could talk, which species do you think would have the most interesting things to say?


----------



## CastingPearls

The Orange Mage said:


> A: I'd probably go back to either about 7 years old, or around 10 years old. I'd want to do things differently, if I could. If not _do_, then _react_ differently, then. Or wait, maybe to a couple of days before I had the triggering event that spawned my panic attacks, yeah?
> 
> Q: If animals could talk, which species do you think would have the most interesting things to say?


Felines of all kinds but I really would like to hear most what aquatic mammals like whales, dolphins, porpoises and manatees have to say. Elephants too. Especially elephants.

Q: You're at a circus and get to choose one species of performing animal only to be freed and released to a sanctuary. Which would it be?


----------



## mel

Q: You're at a circus and get to choose one species of performing animal only to be freed and released to a sanctuary. Which would it be?
A: elephant 

Q: you can be invisible for a day..where do you go..what do you see/listen to?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: You're at a circus and get to choose one species of performing animal only to be freed and released to a sanctuary. Which would it be?
> A: elephant
> 
> Q: you can be invisible for a day..where do you go..what do you see/listen to?



A: Hmm, I think I might just follow around people who I want to know more about. 

Q: Hmm, What was the last thing you purchased?


----------



## mel

Q: Hmm, What was the last thing you purchased?
A: A pair of reallt cute earrings 


Q: When you shower...do you use a loofa, washcloth or your hands?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: When you shower...do you use a loofa, washcloth or your hands?



A: Not just any loofah, my super special loofah.

Q: If you had to leave your country (thrown into exile for treason, lets just say) which other country would you choose to live in?


----------



## mel

Q: If you had to leave your country (thrown into exile for treason, lets just say) which other country would you choose to live in?

A: Australia!!


Q: how may times a week do you shower?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Daily - every morning and sometimes again later in the day if I get really hot & sweaty working outside (and yay for me! I finally got a Mel question - she is such a cutie!)

Q: Why do you like contributing to this thread? what do you get out of it?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Daily - every morning and sometimes again later in the day if I get really hot & sweaty working outside (and yay for me! I finally got a Mel question - she is such a cutie!)
> 
> Q: Why do you like contributing to this thread? what do you get out of it?



A: I like contributing because I like getting to know random little facts about other Dimmers 

Q: What's the best weather day of the year in your region?


----------



## pegz

1love_emily said:


> A: I like contributing because I like getting to know random little facts about other Dimmers
> 
> Q: What's the best weather day of the year in your region?



A. For me that would be late fall... when the air is crisp. The days are slightly warm...and the nights are crisp and clear. Nothing more perfect to me!


Q. Do you tend to stay in at night during the week or are you out a lot in the evenings Mon-Fri?


----------



## Tad

pegz said:


> Q. Do you tend to stay in at night during the week or are you out a lot in the evenings Mon-Fri?



A: These days very seldom out during the week.....son got too old for a babysitter, but not old enough that we are comfortable leaving himself to his own devices on a week night. We used to have a weekly babysitter on a weeknight when he was younger.

Q: How do you normally get your weather information? (radio, tv, internet, app on your smart phone.....???)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Tad said:


> A: These days very seldom out during the week.....son got too old for a babysitter, but not old enough that we are comfortable leaving himself to his own devices on a week night. We used to have a weekly babysitter on a weeknight when he was younger.
> 
> Q: How do you normally get your weather information? (radio, tv, internet, app on your smart phone.....???)



A: Looking up. 

Q: When's the last time you went on a good ol' hike in the woods?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

last week when i climbed a mountain (woods at the bottom)

have you ever broke someone's heart?


----------



## Tad

Robbie_Rob said:


> have you ever broke someone's heart?



A: not to the best of my knowledge.

Q: have you ever had your heart broken?


----------



## Noir

Yes and it sssuuuucckkkkssss but I've healed. Whatever doesn't kill you though will make you stronger. 

Q: if you could tell off one person in your life where there would be no negative consequences, who would it be?


----------



## mossystate

In my life and not just a passerby...hmmmmmm. I would go with my oldest sister. I could do that now without any kind of real consequences, but she is the only one that comes to mind.

Do you ever think that if you simply do not open a bill, it will go away and you won't owe the money?


----------



## danielson123

mossystate said:


> Do you ever think that if you simply do not open a bill, it will go away and you won't owe the money?



A: I do the whole 'out of site, out of mind' thing a lot, and it bites me where the sun don't shine every time.

Q: Favorite day of the week?


----------



## mel

Q: Favorite day of the week?
A: Saturday

Q: Do you talk, walk,kick or moan in your sleep ? If so, which one(s)?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: Do you talk, walk,kick or moan in your sleep ? If so, which one(s)?



A: Nope, I just snore, which I'm working on.

Q: If there's a pay-phone near you ringing and nobody else around, do you answer it? (Just happened to me and I didn't. Kinda wishing I did.)


----------



## penguin

danielson123 said:


> Q: If there's a pay-phone near you ringing and nobody else around, do you answer it? (Just happened to me and I didn't. Kinda wishing I did.)



A: I would, because payphones don't ring here (meaning they don't have numbers on them like they do in the US). It would just be so odd I'd have to see what it was about.

Q: You inherit 5 million dollars the same day aliens land on the earth and say they're going to blow it up in 2 days. What do you do?


----------



## danielson123

penguin said:


> Q: You inherit 5 million dollars the same day aliens land on the earth and say they're going to blow it up in 2 days. What do you do?



A: Well I'm assuming with that kind of news, the world economy would collapse, making the money completely useless. So I guess just leave it lying around and find something to do while waiting for the end.

Q: If you inherited $5,000,000 and the world wasn't going to end in 2 days, what would you do?


----------



## SuperMishe

danielson123 said:


> Q: If you inherited $5,000,000 and the world wasn't going to end in 2 days, what would you do?



A: Pay off bills for me, sis and bro. build a house, set up something with a money manager so that I wouldn't have to work ever again and open a scrapbook store/studio for myself and a no kill animal shelter for my sister.

Q: When someone sends you a birthday card in the mail, how long before you throw it away? Or do you keep it? Does it matter who it is from? Or if it is handmade?


----------



## mz_puss

A) i always keep my cards, im hugely sentimental. I love funny and sweet cards, handmade are special but any card someone has taken the time to write a personal message on is important as well. 

Q) is 2011 the year you hoped it would be so far ?


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> A) i always keep my cards, im hugely sentimental. I love funny and sweet cards, handmade are special but any card someone has taken the time to write a personal message on is important as well.
> 
> Q) is 2011 the year you hoped it would be so far ?


Great question! The bad stuff is exactly what I thought it would be. The good stuff is better than I imagined by far and looking better than ever. 

Q: You're on a cruise ship, living it up in a nice suite, soaking up some sun, taking advantage of the buffets---BUT where's the ship headed?


----------



## Angel

CastingPearls said:


> Q: You're on a cruise ship, living it up in a nice suite, soaking up some sun, taking advantage of the buffets---BUT where's the ship headed?




A: South Australia


Q: You get to raid the closet of someone from Dimensions. Whose closet would it be?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A) Saorise! Hands down!  especially this berry-colored hoodie she has!

Q) who's got the best hair at dims?


----------



## Dmitra

1love_emily said:


> A: Experienced at what?



The above was just too darling for me to pass up! Rep awarded and here's the tune that inspired my question: Are You Experienced by The Jimi Hendrix Experience



The Orange Mage said:


> A) Saorise! Hands down!  especially this berry-colored hoodie she has!
> 
> Q) who's got the best hair at dims?




a: Great googlymoogly! Right at this moment it's a five way *cough* between Penguin, Alicia Rose, Jay West Coast, Blackjack, and mszwebs. That number keeps going up as I think about it, too. /le sigh

Q: How old are you feeling today?


----------



## penguin

Dmitra said:


> a: Great googlymoogly! Right at this moment it's a five way *cough* between Penguin, Alicia Rose, Jay West Coast, Blackjack, and mszwebs. That number keeps going up as I think about it, too. /le sigh



Aww thank you  :wubu:



Dmitra said:


> Q: How old are you feeling today?



A: About 5, thanks to the accidental farting contest I had with my 4 year old in the middle of the night. We giggled a LOT.

Q: Farting contests - fun or not? When did you last have one?


----------



## mz_puss

A) love this question. My housemate farted in front of me yesterday and he nearly died of embarrassment. so to make him feel better i farted right back. he now says he feels at home.....not sure it was fun, more of a hallmark card moment. ( i would like to state for legal reasons, this is the only time i have ever farted. I can not actually be associated with farting) 

Q) do you openly fart in front of friends, lovers & family ?


----------



## Al Diggy

A) since i come from a long line of championship farters...i fart in front of all of the above, we even have rated them over the years...ahhh...the memories...


B) what was your most embarrassing sexual experience?


----------



## Al Diggy

did i scare u guys off? lol...ok...i'll answer my own question as "G" rated as possible...

A) it was my very first experience, which was oral, and when it came time to ejaculate (which, at the time, i was very ignorant as to what it actually was) i thought i had to pee, LOL...panicked, i told the girl to stop and ran to her bathroom, thinking that would solve the problem...however, out came u-know-what, and ALL OVER her mom's toilet, sink, wall...i cleaned it up and left..never told her about it, and i will NEVER forget it...LOL...

B) i'll keep it light this time...Favorite fictional character, and why? (what a shift of gears, huh?)


----------



## Chimpi

*Favorite fictional character, and why?*
Superman. He champions justice, heroics and well-mannered living. He's the ultimate savior. I think we all have a bit of Superman in us, or some aspiration to achieve a percentage of the man of steel.

Question: You have three fully financed weeks to go on vacation anywhere in the world (by some mysterious investor who wants nothing in return) - where do you go and why?


----------



## mel

Question: You have three fully financed weeks to go on vacation anywhere in the world (by some mysterious investor who wants nothing in return) - where do you go and why?

A: Australia-- always wanted to go there..so pretty....Africa--to go on a Safari and Fiji--to relax on The Turtle Islands


Q: At what age did you realize you liked BBW's (for FA's)...or for the BBW's--at what age did you find out there were FA's?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Question: You have three fully financed weeks to go on vacation anywhere in the world (by some mysterious investor who wants nothing in return) - where do you go and why?
> 
> A: Australia-- always wanted to go there..so pretty....Africa--to go on a Safari and Fiji--to relax on The Turtle Islands
> 
> 
> Q: At what age did you realize you liked BBW's (for FA's)...or for the BBW's--at what age did you find out there were FA's?


Good question. I attracted mostly guys who were into 'me' not necessarily my size when I was younger and while I never dated anyone who knew what the term FA was, I think in my late teens it dawned on me that some guys actually preferred fat chicks. My first clue was when I was about 17 or so and he kept asking me to sit on his lap and I thought I'd break it. Then he told me he liked big girls so it was cool. It felt great. I haven't sat on anyone's lap in a long time. I miss that.
I also like big guys and average size guys I think mostly because I was raised in a fat family so there was no distinction that only a certain size is attractive.

Q: What do you do when you can't sleep?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

CastingPearls said:


> Good question. I attracted mostly guys who were into 'me' not necessarily my size when I was younger and while I never dated anyone who knew what the term FA was, I think in my late teens it dawned on me that some guys actually preferred fat chicks. My first clue was when I was about 17 or so and he kept asking me to sit on his lap and I thought I'd break it. Then he told me he liked big girls so it was cool. It felt great. I haven't sat on anyone's lap in a long time. I miss that.
> I also like big guys and average size guys I think mostly because I was raised in a fat family so there was no distinction that only a certain size is attractive.
> 
> Q: What do you do when you can't sleep?



A: Lay in my bed and think about the past and or future. 

Q: Have you ever tripped on acid?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

No but i fell over some weed before (sorry, bad joke)

What do you notice first in a person you're attracted to?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Physically, being an FA, I suppose the first thing I would see across the room is that she is an SSBBW, so her big bum and belly would be technically the first things. But in terms of what "seals the deal", so to speak, and makes me realize that I am attracted to her would be her eyes. That and maybe a chin dimple - they are not necessary for me to find a woman attractive, but for some reason they drive me absolutely crazy!

And personality, I'm hers if she makes me laugh. I notice whether a woman has a sense of humour right away.

Q: Do you believe in love at first sight? why/why not? and has it ever happened to you?


----------



## hrd

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you believe in love at first sight? why/why not? and has it ever happened to you?



a: immediate attraction, whether physical, mental or what have you, completely exists, but how can you love a person if you don't even know them? so no, it's never happened to me =)

q: would you rather look after a tiger, kangaroo or crocodile?


----------



## snuggletiger

A. A kangaroo they have less teeth. 

Q: Is it common to have the "What does this have to do with me?" attitude when an ex regales you in a story of how someone GREAT cheated on them?


----------



## The Orange Mage

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Is it common to have the "What does this have to do with me?" attitude when an ex regales you in a story of how someone GREAT cheated on them?



A: Yes, but if you've had anything remotely similar happen to you, you realize that they just need to vent, be heard, and be validated. This is what friends do. 

Q: Where's your favorite place to be kissed other than the lips or cheeks?


----------



## Mishty

The Orange Mage said:


> Q: Where's your favorite place to be kissed other than the lips or cheeks?



A) _There is this little spot just below my ear lobe, on my neck, that until recently I had no idea existed. It's tender and soft, and feels ever so lovely when kissed/nuzzled._


Q: If you could only make love/have sex/boink to one song for the rest of your life, which song would it be?


----------



## KnottyOne

Mishty said:


> A) _There is this little spot just below my ear lobe, on my neck, that until recently I had no idea existed. It's tender and soft, and feels ever so lovely when kissed/nuzzled._
> 
> 
> Q: If you could only make love/have sex/boink to one song for the rest of your life, which song would it be?



A: Avicii's Penguin, it's so happy go lucky and such a good beat, would have no problem hearing it in the bedroom all the time.

Q: What is one thing you hope to accomplish within the next month?


----------



## CPProp

KnottyOne said:


> A: Avicii's Penguin, it's so happy go lucky and such a good beat, would have no problem hearing it in the bedroom all the time.
> 
> Q: What is one thing you hope to accomplish within the next month?



A. Hitting two crossing clays (clay pigeons) with one shot.

Q. If you could be a bird for a week which one would you be and why?


----------



## mel

Q. If you could be a bird for a week which one would you be and why?
A: Argh..I am not a bird lover..but If I had to pick one,,hmm...a sarcastic parrot..heheheh


Q: If you could have a b'day party for your next b'day..what would your theme be and why?


----------



## penguin

mel said:


> Q: If you could have a b'day party for your next b'day..what would your theme be and why?



A: I'll be 35 next birthday, so I'd like to have a pseudo-grown up one. Perhaps an old fashioned Victorian style high tea, where we dress fancy and play croquet. Not any ordinary croquet, but the Death Match Croquet my family plays, with Gong Holes, Fire Jumps, Jelly Pits...it's very fun. Plus, instead of tea, we'd be sipping various cocktails from tea cups. 

Q: What dinosaur (or other extinct animal) would you like to eat? Assuming you could get the meat fresh.


----------



## Jester

penguin said:


> Q: What dinosaur (or other extinct animal) would you like to eat? Assuming you could get the meat fresh.



A: Definitely an Aurochs, it's basically just an enormous cow so it probably would make for a solidly juicy steak.

Q: If you were told that tomorrow you would wake up and be able to skillfully play any one instrument you wanted, which would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

Jester said:


> A: Definitely an Aurochs, it's basically just an enormous cow so it probably would make for a solidly juicy steak.
> 
> Q: If you were told that tomorrow you would wake up and be able to skillfully play any one instrument you wanted, which would it be?



Guitar 


Q: What is the last movie you watched and what did you think of it?


----------



## thefaa21

A: Mississippi Masala, I had to watch it for my Asian American Theater class and it was alright but I did feel it sort of dragged on in the middle.

Q: Would you rather date somebody a foot taller then you or a foot shorter then you?


----------



## littlefairywren

thefaa21 said:


> A: Mississippi Masala, I had to watch it for my Asian American Theater class and it was alright but I did feel it sort of dragged on in the middle.
> 
> Q: Would you rather date somebody a foot taller then you or a foot shorter then you?



A: I don't know that there are many 4ft men about the place. Besides, I am more than happy with my 6' 1". Like baby bear's bed, he's just right.

Q: You hear something scurrying in the roof. Would you trap and release, or go in with guns blazing?


----------



## penguin

littlefairywren said:


> Q: You hear something scurrying in the roof. Would you trap and release, or go in with guns blazing?



A: Neither. I'd assume it's the possums again and ignore it. They can sound like a team of freaking footballers running laps on my roof. The best thing about all the rain over Christmas was that they were gone for months, but now they're back in the trees.

Q: You can have the perfect day - who are you with and what do you do?


----------



## Angel

penguin said:


> Q: You can have the perfect day - who are you with and what do you do?



A: With this man

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1479480&postcount=402

catching up and doing whatever comes naturally. :wubu:



Q: Do you have any special plans for Mother's Day?


----------



## Aust99

Having whole immediate family over for breakfast.... 

Then afternoon tea at my grandmothers place with extended family. 



And catching up on some work when all the eating is over.. lol




Q: Do you go with a sentimental or humorous card for Mothers day?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Having whole immediate family over for breakfast....
> 
> Then afternoon tea at my grandmothers place with extended family.
> 
> 
> 
> And catching up on some work when all the eating is over.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Do you go with a sentimental or humorous card for Mothers day?




usually something home made so sentimental ish


Q: What is your favourite type of surprise gift?


----------



## pegz

spiritangel said:


> usually something home made so sentimental ish
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite type of surprise gift?




A. 1. Time.... just make a special time for me....for us. 
2. Unexpected flowers... no occasion... just because. 



Q. Are you more a giver or a taker?


----------



## mossystate

Really depends. In some ways I have thought I took more than I gave, but overall, I am more of a giver. And I don't mean that in some dramatic, make me feel good about myself way.

If you were a plant, what color pot do you think you would prefer to live in?


----------



## Fuzzy

mossystate said:


> Really depends. In some ways I have thought I took more than I gave, but overall, I am more of a giver. And I don't mean that in some dramatic, make me feel good about myself way.
> 
> If you were a plant, what color pot do you think you would prefer to live in?



A. That typical orangy clay pot color.

Q. Do you BBQ?


----------



## samuraiscott

A) I am BBQ'ing tomorrow.

B) What are you doing for Mother's Day?


----------



## Hathor

What are you doing for Mother's Day?

I'm sitting at a truck stop waiting to complete my 34 hour restart, so I can get to truckin'. I did order my mom flowers to be delivered, however. 
*

If you had to choose between breathing underwater and being able to fly as a superpower, which one would you choose? *


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. I'd rather breathe underwater and avoid unpleasantness with the FAA.

Q. Who's your favorite Greek god?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm more a fan of Roman gods but if my Greek fave would have to be Calliope, muse of the epic poetry, probably because I am a writer, poet and muse.

Q: Favorite Roman God?


----------



## curvydiva445

Diana!

Q: What's your favorite way to feel sexy after a bad day?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I'm more a fan of Roman gods but if my Greek fave would have to be Calliope, muse of the epic poetry, probably because I am a writer, poet and muse.
> 
> Q: Favorite Roman God?



A: No surprises here...Venus - the goddess of love :wubu:

Q: Do you like to wear footwear or like running around with bare footsies?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you like to wear footwear or like running around with bare footsies? 
A: Barefoot


Q: Have you ever been to a swingers club?


----------



## penguin

mel said:


> Q: Have you ever been to a swingers club?



A: Technically, yes. The kinky crew here were hiring the place out once a month, because it was a good play space. There was one night with a lot of swingers in attendance, but I haven't been to a swingers club to swing.

Q: Just how ticklish are you? And where is your most ticklish spot?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> A: Technically, yes. The kinky crew here were hiring the place out once a month, because it was a good play space. There was one night with a lot of swingers in attendance, but I haven't been to a swingers club to swing.
> 
> Q: Just how ticklish are you? And where is your most ticklish spot?


I'm EXTREMELY ticklish and I'm not sayin.

Q: Do you ever use your cellphone as a flashlight (I think in some countries they're referred to as 'torches')?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you ever use your cellphone as a flashlight (I think in some countries they're referred to as 'torches')?



A: At least once a night. Good for hitting the bathroom without waking up wifey.

Q: A mission to colonize a comfortably habitable world around a nearby star is taking volunteers to help settle the planet. Travelling at near relativistic speed, the colony ship will take ten subjective years to arrive, while generations pass on Earth. It's a one way trip, no communication possible after you leave the solar system. Living on the colony ship would very comfortable, more like a cruise ship experience. It has artificial gravity of some sort. There is room for thousands of people. You don't know exactly what you will find on arrival at the new world. All you know for sure is the temperature is moderate and the atmosphere is easily breathable.

Do you volunteer to go?


----------



## mossystate

I haven't settled my place on this planet, so hell no.

You have to have sex with either Gilbert Gottfried or Dee Snyder. Which one.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: If I had to attempt it, Dee Snyder. But hopefully he would decide he's not gonna take it. 

Q: What makes your mom a good one? or maybe if she isn't one, what is her best feature?


----------



## Noir

My mom is just amazing. She's a constant source of support, advice and inspiration. She has raised me into the man I am today and I couldn't be more thankful. her love has always been UN-conditional and knowing no bounds.

Q: what did you do for your mom today? ( or if you are a mother, how were you celebrated today?)


----------



## mel

Q: what did you do for your mom today? ( or if you are a mother, how were you celebrated today?)

A: Sent her flowers (delivered today)..and I am not doing ANYTHING today except watching TV and going out to dinner. I did go get a mani/pedi yesterday.

Q: When, if, you sing in the car..do you stop singing when you are a stop light?


----------



## pegz

mel said:


> Q: what did you do for your mom today? ( or if you are a mother, how were you celebrated today?)
> 
> A: Sent her flowers (delivered today)..and I am not doing ANYTHING today except watching TV and going out to dinner. I did go get a mani/pedi yesterday.
> 
> Q: When, if, you sing in the car..do you stop singing when you are a stop light?



A. Yes I stop singing at the stop light. (also no head bobbing or white man overbite)

Q. Do you have a bucket list? Name three things on said list.


----------



## mel

Q. Do you have a bucket list? Name three things on said list.
A: I dont...but 3 things I would add would be ...1. going to Australia 2. Skydiving 3. Ride as many rooler coasters that could seat me


A: If you could change only one thing on your body, would you change anything, leave it as is or if you would change something..what would it be?


----------



## LadyDeelicious

mel said:


> Q. If you could change only one thing on your body, would you change anything, leave it as is or if you would change something..what would it be?



A. My hair, it drives me crazy. Tried all different kinds of hair cuts/styles and it always seems to end up back in a pony tail/bun!

Q. What's you favorite movie?


----------



## spiritangel

LadyDeelicious said:


> A. My hair, it drives me crazy. Tried all different kinds of hair cuts/styles and it always seems to end up back in a pony tail/bun!
> 
> Q. What's you favorite movie?



The Princess Bride

Q: What is the most overated movie you have ever seen?


----------



## SuperMishe

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the most overated movie you have ever seen?



A: American Beauty... (I think that's the name of it - the one with Kevin Spacey, and I usually love him...)

Q: When you're surfing thru the Lounge here in Dims and you read threads like "Dims Crushes" or "Who do you like".. or something, do you search to see if you've been mentioned? How does it make you feel if you have been or have not been?


----------



## penguin

SuperMishe said:


> Q: When you're surfing thru the Lounge here in Dims and you read threads like "Dims Crushes" or "Who do you like".. or something, do you search to see if you've been mentioned? How does it make you feel if you have been or have not been?



A: Oh yes. I do. I admit it. I like being crushed on. I find it really flattering that someone likes me that much. It doesn't happen very often, so I assume most like others more than me and don't take not being mentioned personally. Though being crushed on is awesome.

Q: When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up? Do you still want that?


----------



## mel

Q: When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up? Do you still want that?

A: It varied between a lawyer, actress or marine biologist. I ended up having scholorships for acting ...but I ended becoming a professional mommy (with additional full time jobs).

Q: In the mornings, what do you have to drink to start your day?


----------



## Tania

Q: In the mornings, what do you have to drink to start your day?

A: Diet Coke. Ha.

Q: Which is more important - pretty dress or pretty shoes?


----------



## LadyDeelicious

Tania said:


> Q: Which is more important - pretty dress or pretty shoes?



A. Pretty dress

Q. What would be the perfect first date for you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I am not sure there is just one perfect first date, but what I would enjoy doing is going out for a nice dinner - not somewhere too fancy, as I prefer being somewhere casual where we can be comfortable and feel ourselves (harder to do that wearing suit and tie, at least imho), and that is quiet enough to allow us to have intimate conversation in order to discover each other. Afterwards, I would love it to be a warm evening and that we were near a boardwalk. (I love the sound of waves crashing on the shore.) We'd go for a short walk, maybe buy an ice cream cone, and then find a bench where we could sit, relax, and just keep on talking. At the end of a long evening, I would drive her home, and we would enjoy a long, romantic kiss before she goes inside. Before parting, she would tell me what a wonderful time she had and that she could hardly wait for the next time. And I would feel that way too. (Darnitall! Now you've got me all misty thinking about that!)

Q: How do think first dates differ now from pre-internet days (for those of you old enough to remember those times)? Is it better that we get to know each other first by chatting online/talking on the phone? or does that lose some of the romance of really meeting for the first time on a first date?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I am not sure there is just one perfect first date, but what I would enjoy doing is going out for a nice dinner - not somewhere too fancy, as I prefer being somewhere casual where we can be comfortable and feel ourselves (harder to do that wearing suit and tie, at least imho), and that is quiet enough to allow us to have intimate conversation in order to discover each other. Afterwards, I would love it to be a warm evening and that we were near a boardwalk. (I love the sound of waves crashing on the shore.) We'd go for a short walk, maybe buy an ice cream cone, and then find a bench where we could sit, relax, and just keep on talking. At the end of a long evening, I would drive her home, and we would enjoy a long, romantic kiss before she goes inside. Before parting, she would tell me what a wonderful time she had and that she could hardly wait for the next time. And I would feel that way too. (Darnitall! Now you've got me all misty thinking about that!)
> 
> Q: How do think first dates differ now from pre-internet days (for those of you old enough to remember those times)? Is it better that we get to know each other first by chatting online/talking on the phone? or does that lose some of the romance of really meeting for the first time on a first date?



A. I miss the romance of meeting someone and having that flirtation face to face before you ever actually date. I think meeting on the internet, chatting and talking on the phone is great, but there is something about being in the presence of the other person and getting to know their body language, etc.. that is key. I'm open to all possibilities .... but subtle romance always wins.

B. What's your definition of romance?


----------



## Dromond

pegz said:


> A. I miss the romance of meeting someone and having that flirtation face to face before you ever actually date. I think meeting on the internet, chatting and talking on the phone is great, but there is something about being in the presence of the other person and getting to know their body language, etc.. that is key. I'm open to all possibilities .... but subtle romance always wins.
> 
> B. What's your definition of romance?



A: Romance is in the little things you do for each other every day. Grand sweeping gestures on special occasions are cool, but meaningless if the little things are missing.

Q: Are you happy, content, discontented or unhappy?


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> A: Romance is in the little things you do for each other every day. Grand sweeping gestures on special occasions are cool, but meaningless if the little things are missing.
> 
> Q: Are you happy, content, discontented or unhappy?


I am happily motivated and purposefully hopeful.

Q: What is the first delightful sign of spring for you--what does it for you where you say--AHHHHH IT'S SPRING!!! ?


----------



## The Orange Mage

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is the first delightful sign of spring for you--what does it for you where you say--AHHHHH IT'S SPRING!!! ?



A: A tough call...maybe it's seeing bunnies in my backyard...maybe it's seeing bumblebees buzzing about...but really, it's seeing the Mazda MX-5 Miatas come out all over the place, sadly mostly driven by older folk who will never put the sporty little thing through it's paces properly! :doh:

Q: What to you is the perfect "summer" food?


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> Q: What to you is the perfect "summer" food?



Watermelon. 
Er... maybe poutine, actually. From the chipstands. Yeah. Poutine is the perfect summer food if we're talking something to make a meal out of, lol.

Q: Is there a YouTube video that you keep going back to all the time? (link it!)


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> Q: Is there a YouTube video that you keep going back to all the time? (link it!)



(Poutine! I've wanted to try it, but not have to swim across Lake Erie for it! )

A: This is the most fitting question and answer ever! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM (Blue's Traveler's "The Hook"...the chorus is literally "The Hook brings you back." because the song a musicial meta-joke! )

Q: Is there a color that can, on sight, make you feel happier?


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> (Poutine! I've wanted to try it, but not have to swim across Lake Erie for it! )
> 
> A: This is the most fitting question and answer ever! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM (Blue's Traveler's "The Hook"...the chorus is literally "The Hook brings you back." because the song a musicial meta-joke! )
> 
> Q: Is there a color that can, on sight, make you feel happier?



I'll be checking that out! 

I live right near where they first created poutine so I've tried pretty much every kind. It's a food staple in my area. You cannot visit here and not get it. It's even served at practically every restaurant. The only ones without a version I know of are McDicks and Wendy's. Even then... Wendy's DID have a version at one point, lol.

----

A: Lime green! I love it. It catches my attention and makes me smile. I lovelovelove it! 

Q: If you had to turn into an animal for a week, what animal would you like to be?


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> A: Lime green! I love it. It catches my attention and makes me smile. I lovelovelove it!
> 
> Q: If you had to turn into an animal for a week, what animal would you like to be?



Hah, a girl I dated shortly as well as someone who parks where I work both have lime green Ford Fiestas, and yeah, it causes uncontrollable grinning in lots of people, myself included! 

---

A: Housecat. Easy. I get to eat, sleep, lay around, and get petted and head scratchies and maybe even some belly rubs. 

Q: At a restaurant, you're with a group of five to eight people, and the waitress/waiter takes you to a large round table off in a corner. Where at this table do you sit? The back corner? The open corner? A side? :huh:


----------



## CastingPearls

The Orange Mage said:


> Hah, a girl I dated shortly as well as someone who parks where I work both have lime green Ford Fiestas, and yeah, it causes uncontrollable grinning in lots of people, myself included!
> 
> ---
> 
> A: Housecat. Easy. I get to eat, sleep, lay around, and get petted and head scratchies and maybe even some belly rubs.
> 
> Q: At a restaurant, you're with a group of five to eight people, and the waitress/waiter takes you to a large round table off in a corner. Where at this table do you sit? The back corner? The open corner? A side? :huh:


I sit in the center, surrounded by everyone, facing out to the restaurant. I don't want to miss hearing or seeing a thing.

Q: You're cold--what do you put on first--sweater? hoodie? blanket?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: You're cold--what do you put on first--sweater? hoodie? blanket?



A: If I'm at home, probably a hoodie--being mostly bald, I lose a lot of heat through my head, so the 'hood' in hoodie makes a real difference! If it is close to bed time, I'll change to sleep-wear and put on my hooded housecoat, which is very toasty. If at work or going to be out and around people, will put on a sweater or thermal fleece pullover.

Q: You are thirsty--what do you reach for first--water? sports drink? beer? .....???


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

A: Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi. It's my crack.

Q: If you were told that you would be financially set for life (with accompanying benefits and retirement options), but you still had to work one out-of-the-home 9-5 job until you were 63, what job would you choose to do and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A: Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi. It's my crack.
> 
> Q: If you were told that you would be financially set for life (with accompanying benefits and retirement options), but you still had to work one out-of-the-home 9-5 job until you were 63, what job would you choose to do and why?


Oh easy peasy! What I'm doing now! Writing! Because I love it and I'm good at it.

Q: What's the most exotic meat you've ever eaten? (Vegetarians--most exotic food will suffice)


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Oh easy peasy! What I'm doing now! Writing! Because I love it and I'm good at it.
> 
> Q: What's the most exotic meat you've ever eaten? (Vegetarians--most exotic food will suffice)



A: I had bison two nights ago for dinner! Hmm, I've had venison, eel, and octopus too

Q: If you could live anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> Q: Q: If you could live anywhere, where would it be?




A: Glasgow, Scotland, considering all my friends would be there too. Otherwise, Los Feliz!

Q: What one book have you read that you find incomprehensible, in the way that you can't, for the life of you, understand why anyone in their right mind would like it?


----------



## littlefairywren

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Glasgow, Scotland, considering all my friends would be there too. Otherwise, Los Feliz!
> 
> Q: What one book have you read that you find incomprehensible, in the way that you can't, for the life of you, understand why anyone in their right mind would like it?



A: The Hobbit. I forced myself to get through it, and it was painful.

Q: Do you like eating with your hands, or are you strictly a cutlery lover?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) Bit of both but i've nothing against either

Q) Ever been in an ambulance?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: yes- got hit by a car riding my bike once. Fortunately, in Canada (where I normally live while not on posting in the U.S.) you don't have to worry about what it will cost you. 

Q: do you think it is wrong for BHM/BBW to want to only thin people?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: yes- got hit by a car riding my bike once. Fortunately, in Canada (where I normally live while not on posting in the U.S.) you don't have to worry about what it will cost you.
> 
> Q: do you think it is wrong for BHM/BBW to want to only thin people?



A. I don't think it's wrong. Everyone has that one type that is attractive to them. I'm an SSBBW and I'm normally attracted to bigger guys, but personally I wouldn't - not date someone because they didn't fit into my specific category. I like..men... sometimes the physical isn't what attracts me to them. It's just icing on this fat girls cake  

Q. Fill in the blank. _______ are/is the cat's pajamas.


----------



## mel

Q. Fill in the blank. ___ is/are the cat's pajamas.
A: Q. Fill in the blank. My doggie is the cat's pajamas.

Q: What was the last animal you saw outside your window?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Q. Fill in the blank. ___ is/are the cat's pajamas.
> A: Q. Fill in the blank. My doggie is the cat's pajamas.
> 
> Q: What was the last animal you saw outside your window?


Funny you should ask. A black bear. My cats were all at the patio door looking out and I turned on the light and there it was looking back in. LOL

Q: What is your favorite holiday specific dish or treat?


----------



## asmiletoday

CastingPearls said:


> Funny you should ask. A black bear. My cats were all at the patio door looking out and I turned on the light and there it was looking back in. LOL
> 
> Q: What is your favorite holiday specific dish or treat?


A: Shamrock Shakes! It's the only fast food I actually like. Minty, delish and full of win.


Q: What's the stupidest thing you've done this week?


----------



## 1love_emily

asmiletoday said:


> A: Shamrock Shakes! It's the only fast food I actually like. Minty, delish and full of win.
> 
> 
> Q: What's the stupidest thing you've done this week?



A: Well, I wouldn't call it stupid because it worked out well. But pretty much I flew 300 miles away from home with my cold-infected mother in tow into Denver/Aurora CO just so I could meet a guy I met online. It worked out swimmingly though, as we've already been talking for two years, and this our first time seeing each other in perfect. If you see my other posts recently, they are quite lovestruck :smitten:

Q: What is the best means of communication?


----------



## mel

Q: What's the stupidest thing you've done this week?
A: I am going to consider this week ..the last few days ..since it's only Monday. What I did.. I was talking to a lady who just interned as our superintendent...and the top I was wearing opened up a little when I started to walk away and I told her I was "boobalicious today" and laughed. She laughed and said she liked the color of my shirt..LOL. Luckily we have always had a good relationship but still...:doh: duh me!


Q: If had to lose your taste for one full day or sense of touch for one full day..which would it be?

argh too slow...

ok 
Q: What is the best means of communication?
A: Face to Face

Q: When was the first time you watched porn?


----------



## CastingPearls

A film? I was 11 and babysitting for a neighbor and the kids were in bed so I put the TV on and they had cable (we didn't) AND PLAYBOY. As far as magazines---I was really really young. There was always one in someone's basement or bathroom and my friends and I used to pore over the pics and some of the sex scenes. I was fascinated with how tab A went into slot B and was always looking for close-ups and details. LOL

Q: What is your favorite type of body of water and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A little lake in Ontario called Tea Lake, and that is only because I have so many good childhood memories there. (Othewise it is completely unremarkable.)

Q: McDonalds calls you to ask your opinion on what item should be made available on a permanent basis. Do you tell them the Shamrock Shake or the McRib? (or is there another item you have seen that you would like? Picking up on something Carla Sixx mentioned in another thread, I have seen both poutine and the McHomard, a lobster sandwich that tasted awful, on the menu in Quebec. Maybe there are some other items you have seen test-marketed before.)


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: I'd make them offer the Johnsonville Bratwursts they had for ONE summer maybe 7 years ago in my area. They even had a special spicy brown mustard for them!

Q: Which shoe tends to go on first? And which tends to come off first?


----------



## shinyapple

The Orange Mage said:


> Q: Which shoe tends to go on first? And which tends to come off first?



I put on and take off the left shoe first. Dunno why.

Q. You meet and are attracted to someone new. Everything clicks mentally, philosophically, and verging on sexually. The person admits, however, that they have a large scar on their body on a part of their anatomy you really enjoy seeing and touching. Does this diminish your attraction, turn you off entirely, or is it a non-issue?


----------



## 1love_emily

shinyapple said:


> I put on and take off the left shoe first. Dunno why.
> 
> Q. You meet and are attracted to someone new. Everything clicks mentally, philosophically, and verging on sexually. The person admits, however, that they have a large scar on their body on a part of their anatomy you really enjoy seeing and touching. Does this diminish your attraction, turn you off entirely, or is it a non-issue?



A: Its a total non-issue. I don't care if he has a small imperfection scar wise... I have many imperfections of my own. If he can put up with that, then I can put up with his 

Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## CleverBomb

nevermind, need to hit this thread when it's slower.

a great day to all!

-Rusty


----------



## pegz

1love_emily said:


> A: Its a total non-issue. I don't care if he has a small imperfection scar wise... I have many imperfections of my own. If he can put up with that, then I can put up with his
> 
> Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?



A. I believe in extreme attraction at first sight. I think love is something that you grow. 

Q. Confrontation.... do you avoid it or meet it head on?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Depends. I don't back down if confronted or shy away from addressing the inevitable, but will avoid if I can. 

Q: How do you like your shower? Hot? Cold? High pressure? Gentle rain?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Depends. I don't back down if confronted or shy away from addressing the inevitable, but will avoid if I can.
> 
> Q: How do you like your shower? Hot? Cold? High pressure? Gentle rain?



A. Morning ~ Warm ~medium pressure 
Evening ~ Hot ~ high pressure (relaxes me)

Q. Do you use pet names? Hun, Babe, Sweetie, Sweet Stuff?


----------



## Pitch

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Depends. I don't back down if confronted or shy away from addressing the inevitable, but will avoid if I can.
> 
> Q: How do you like your shower? Hot? Cold? High pressure? Gentle rain?



A: Well I _like_ it steaming, scalding, peeloffalayerofskin hot. Unfortunately I have sensitive skin and am also a flameworker that has to deal with burns alongside tattoo care. So, warm but with lots of pressure is how I begrudgingly take them.


Q: When someone takes off their clothing what do you like to see underneath...aside from nudity? XD


----------



## Pitch

pegz said:


> A. Morning ~ Warm ~medium pressure
> Evening ~ Hot ~ high pressure (relaxes me)
> 
> Q. Do you use pet names? Hun, Babe, Sweetie, Sweet Stuff?




Ooooh you beat me by one minute!


----------



## spiritangel

pegz said:


> A. Morning ~ Warm ~medium pressure
> Evening ~ Hot ~ high pressure (relaxes me)
> 
> Q. Do you use pet names? Hun, Babe, Sweetie, Sweet Stuff?



yes but I do like unique or indavidual pet names something that is special just to you and that special someone


A I love satin boxers something about the silky feel and just how quirky and funny they can be is damn sexy


Q: What is the funniest thing you have ever seen someone wearing?


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the funniest thing you have ever seen someone wearing?



A: I was walking home from work one night, it was about 11:30, and two guys were walking past the unit/apartment complex I lived in. One was dressed normally...the other in a tiger costume. Like cartoon tiger. Carrying a golf club. Maybe a putter.

Q: What's the weather like with you today? Do you like it or would you like it to be different? (I'm very very cold today)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Weather is just about perfect today in DC area: warm, sunny, not humid yet and a bit of a breeze. It just doesn't get better than this! 

Q: do you have a song/playlist that you like to play when you are feeling down that always picks you up? What is it?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Weather is just about perfect today in DC area: warm, sunny, not humid yet and a bit of a breeze. It just doesn't get better than this!
> 
> Q: do you have a song/playlist that you like to play when you are feeling down that always picks you up? What is it?



A: Of course! I have the "I'm In Love" playlist, the "Self Confidence Jam", "Soft Stuff" playlist and "BAMFing classical". Makes me very happy

Q: Whats your favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## mel

Q: Whats your favorite pair of shoes?
A: My Merrell mules..love them!!


Q: Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## spiritangel

mel said:


> Q: Whats your favorite pair of shoes?
> A: My Merrell mules..love them!!
> 
> 
> Q: Are you afraid of the dark?




nope although sometimes if I have the heebie jeebies for some reason or another

q; what is your biggest fear?


----------



## Mathias

A: Dying

Q: Do you prefer to watch movies with headphones?


----------



## shinyapple

Mathias said:


> Q: Do you prefer to watch movies with headphones?



No, but I annoy the crap out of people I watch with since I prefer to have the captions on. It keeps me from missing things when others talk or someone walks in and interrupts.

Q. What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## spiritangel

shinyapple said:


> No, but I annoy the crap out of people I watch with since I prefer to have the captions on. It keeps me from missing things when others talk or someone walks in and interrupts.
> 
> Q. What would you do for a Klondike bar?



what is a klondike bar?


Q: What is one thing you find yourself most often craving?


----------



## CastingPearls

A Klondike bar is vanilla icecream in the shape of a square covered in chocolate shell and comes in different flavors like chocolate ice cream or neopolitan, or krispy or nutty chocolate shell. They're yummy and I'm not even an ice cream eater.


I crave protein. All the time. I have a deficiency so that's probably why.



Q: What's your favorite season and why?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> A Klondike bar is vanilla icecream in the shape of a square covered in chocolate shell and comes in different flavors like chocolate ice cream or neopolitan, or krispy or nutty chocolate shell. They're yummy and I'm not even an ice cream eater.
> 
> 
> I crave protein. All the time. I have a deficiency so that's probably why.
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What's your favorite season and why?



A: Winter. I love the cold & I think the fashions that time of year are really flattering... This also comes from someone who lives in a part of the world where the temperature rarely goes below 40. But it's nice to see people in coats, hats & scarves, men especially.

Q: What article of clothing do you like best on your preferred gender?


----------



## CastingPearls

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Winter. I love the cold & I think the fashions that time of year are really flattering... This also comes from someone who lives in a part of the world where the temperature rarely goes below 40. But it's nice to see people in coats, hats & scarves, men especially.
> 
> Q: What article of clothing do you like best on your preferred gender?


There is something unbelievably hot about a man in a good crisp white dress shirt. If he's wearing nothing else but boxers or tighty-whiteys, sfine, but that's a huge turn-on. I'll wear his tie, his fingerprints and a smile. 

Q: Do you own any original artwork?


----------



## MaxArden

A. Only the ones I've painted my self

Q. Where is your ideal vacation spot?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A cruise ship. It's nice to get to visit lots of different places while not having to unpack and leaving time for plenty of r&r. And lots of good food!

Q: what is your favorite thread on Dims?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: A cruise ship. It's nice to get to visit lots of different places while not having to unpack and leaving time for plenty of r&r. And lots of good food!
> 
> Q: what is your favorite thread on Dims?



A: The crush thread or the BBW/FA couple one  ONLY BECAUSE I CAN POST PHOTOS ON IT NOW     

Q: What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: A cruise ship. It's nice to get to visit lots of different places while not having to unpack and leaving time for plenty of r&r. And lots of good food!
> 
> 
> OOPS!!
> Q: what is your favorite thread on Dims?



A. This thread. It gives you a feel for people and what they might be like in the real world. 

A. NCIS

Q. How many languages do you speak? Is there one you want to learn?


----------



## spiritangel

pegz said:


> A. This thread. It gives you a feel for people and what they might be like in the real world.
> 
> A. NCIS
> 
> Q. How many languages do you speak? Is there one you want to learn?



just english a very bare smattering of french and a few other odd words of other languages I have picked up here and there but nothing fluently

Q: What language would you like to learn?


----------



## mz_puss

A) latin, i know its a dead language but think the old philosophical texts you could uncover first hand as opposed to "translated"

Q) If you could live anywhere in the world where would you live and with who?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) latin, i know its a dead language but think the old philosophical texts you could uncover first hand as opposed to "translated"
> 
> Q) If you could live anywhere in the world where would you live and with who?




Ireland and some hot sexy blue eyed irish boy who would speak and sing in gaelic to me (or the love of my life)


Q:What is one wish that has come true for you this year?


----------



## mz_puss

A) you know what it is.......lol and having my website dream become reality.

Q) if you could grant anyone's wish whose would it be and whats the wish ?


----------



## Never2fat4me

spiritangel said:


> Ireland and some hot sexy blue eyed irish boy who would speak and sing in gaelic to me (or the love of my life)
> 
> 
> Q:What is one wish that has come true for you this year?



A: I got to meet a very nice, very beautiful woman when I visited San Diego whom I have admired from afar for a while. Didn't turn out the way I would have liked, but I did get to meet her and I got a friend out of it.

(And I was about to say that I was enrolling in gaelic classes, but I ain't got the blue eyes and not sure anyone would call me hot or sexy - nice looking or handsome I can hope for, but not really hot and sexy. Unless you are into blue tongues. )

_DAMN PHONE! Mz_Puss sneaked in while I was talking. _ 

A2: If you mean generally, I would grant a single mom her wish for a safe and secure home for her and her kids. I can think of few things so important yet realistic on the small scale. (Obviously world peace would be nice, but it really is unachievable.) If you mean on here, I would grant you (Julie) your wish to meet me. (This answer I think shows both my selfless and selfish sides. I am a complicated guy... )

Q: Do you ever like to work from home? or would you like to if you could? if you don't like to, why not?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I got to meet a very nice, very beautiful woman when I visited San Diego whom I have admired from afar for a while. Didn't turn out the way I would have liked, but I did get to meet her and I got a friend out of it.
> 
> (And I was about to say that I was enrolling in gaelic classes, but I ain't got the blue eyes and not sure anyone would call me hot or sexy - nice looking or handsome I can hope for, but not really hot and sexy. Unless you are into blue tongues. )
> 
> _DAMN PHONE! Mz_Puss sneaked in while I was talking. _
> 
> A2: If you mean generally, I would grant a single mom her wish for a safe and secure home for her and her kids. I can think of few things so important yet realistic on the small scale. (Obviously world peace would be nice, but it really is unachievable.) If you mean on here, I would grant you (Julie) your wish to meet me. (This answer I think shows both my selfless and selfish sides. I am a complicated guy... )
> 
> Q: Do you ever like to work from home? or would you like to if you could? if you don't like to, why not?



I already do but would love to be more successful at it and to have the money and supplies to create more variety of the things I really love to


Q: What is top of your gift wishlist at pressent?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A new computer. Mine is slowly dying.

Q: Are you intimidated by a partner who makes considerably more money than you? or would you like to find a sugar-daddy or -mommy?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Are you intimidated by a partner who makes considerably more money than you? or would you like to find a sugar-daddy or -mommy?



A: I'd thought I'd marry a woman with a well paid profession, and that maybe I'd take some time off when we had kids, especially if she was making more. I think my ego would not be threatened at all by my partner making more than me, so long as we balanced the power in our relationship overall in a reasonable way. (as it happens, things didn't work out that way, my wife stayed home with the kid and then took pretty casual part time work, so all of hte above is theoretical).


----------



## CastingPearls

Question, Tad....your turn!


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Question, Tad....your turn!



Doh! Sorry, I had my question chosen, but was rushing....hadn't realized I never put it down!

Q: When you first meet someone, how long until you have a good idea if you like them or not? (usually/on average)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tad said:


> Doh! Sorry, I had my question chosen, but was rushing....hadn't realized I never put it down!
> 
> Q: When you first meet someone, how long until you have a good idea if you like them or not? (usually/on average)



A: Normally within the first five minutes. Not always right, but I usually have a pretty good idea pretty quickly.

Q: Tea, coffee or me?


----------



## mossystate

Tea.

What kind of hangers do you prefer?


----------



## CastingPearls

mossystate said:


> Tea.
> 
> What kind of hangers do you prefer?


Airplane hangers where I can hide my many many flaws.

Q: Do you keep old greeting cards or eventually throw them away at some point?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you keep old greeting cards or eventually throw them away at some point?



A: I have kept some of mine, and most of my daughter's. I'll let her decide what to do with them when she's older.

Q: What's your favourite quote?


----------



## samuraiscott

penguin said:


> A: I have kept some of mine, and most of my daughter's. I'll let her decide what to do with them when she's older.
> 
> Q: What's your favourite quote?



A) "Don't be surprised when people show you who they really are." Maya Angelou

Q) What is one song or melody that brings back memories of your first boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## CastingPearls

samuraiscott said:


> A) "Don't be surprised when people show you who they really are." Maya Angelou
> 
> Q) What is one song or melody that brings back memories of your first boyfriend/girlfriend?


Blondie's Heart of Glass. He took me to our church's carnival and I won the album at a game. Hot night, hot guy, hot kisses. Woowoo.

Q: Outside in the summer, do you run screaming and flailing from insects or pretty much keep a cool head?


----------



## penguin

samuraiscott said:


> A)Q) What is one song or melody that brings back memories of your first boyfriend/girlfriend?



A: "Hold Me, Kiss Me, Thrill Me" by U2. We'd gone to see whatever Batman movie that was from on our first date.

Q: Do you like to flirt? Got any particular moves you like to use?


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> A: "Hold Me, Kiss Me, Thrill Me" by U2. We'd gone to see whatever Batman movie that was from on our first date.
> 
> Q: Do you like to flirt? Got any particular moves you like to use?



A: I can't flirt to save my life. Yet still, I go for it. I don't even know what happens when my "flirty face" turns on, says my sassy gay friend. So, I don't flirt anymore... mostly because I'm terrible at it

Q: What do you do when your hair will not behave? Wear a hat or headband? Give up and live with the humiliating floof?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Gel it into submission.  (Only half joking - my hair is pretty short, so not much problem and never anything a little gel can't help.)

Q: Can you give a massage to a member of the opposite sex whom you find attractive without it being a turn-on for you?


----------



## mel

Q: Can you give a massage to a member of the opposite sex whom you find attractive without it being a turn-on for you?
A: yes ...but how fun is that?LOL..jk ..kinda..well ya know...

Q: Do you talk to your animals like they are babies? baby talk..ya know?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: Can you give a massage to a member of the opposite sex whom you find attractive without it being a turn-on for you?
> A: yes ...but how fun is that?LOL..jk ..kinda..well ya know...
> 
> Q: Do you talk to your animals like they are babies? baby talk..ya know?



A: YES I DO!!! I totally do. I call Red, my horse, my little child... no clue why, considering he's 23. 

Q: Do you like to read?


----------



## luvbigfellas

A. I do greatly enjoy reading. 

Q. Who is the person who has had the most influence in your life?


----------



## shinyapple

luvbigfellas said:


> Q. Who is the person who has had the most influence in your life?



My maternal grandfather. I know family shouldn't play favorites, but everyone knew I was his out of the girls. He never failed to encourage me, support me, tell me how wonderful he thought I was, how proud he was of me...never. He took care of everyone to the best of his ability, even working two jobs into his fifties to provide his family with everything they could ask for. Even as he was lying in the bed he would pass in two days later, he said to me, _"Don't let them mess with you. Stand up and let 'em have it."_ It was the last thing he ever said to me. Next week, it will be three years.

Q. It's 1am. You're at home, already in your pajamas, but hunger strikes. What do you go for to assuage it?


----------



## spiritangel

shinyapple said:


> My maternal grandfather. I know family shouldn't play favorites, but everyone knew I was his out of the girls. He never failed to encourage me, support me, tell me how wonderful he thought I was, how proud he was of me...never. He took care of everyone to the best of his ability, even working two jobs into his fifties to provide his family with everything they could ask for. Even as he was lying in the bed he would pass in two days later, he said to me, _"Don't let them mess with you. Stand up and let 'em have it."_ It was the last thing he ever said to me. Next week, it will be three years.
> 
> Q. It's 1am. You're at home, already in your pajamas, but hunger strikes. What do you go for to assuage it?



totally depends on what is in the house and how hungry I am I have been known to make toast, eat cereal, to making grilled cheese sandwiches or a meal depending on my sleeping patterns and what I have eaten that day.

Q: What is your favourite late night snack?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

spiritangel said:


> totally depends on what is in the house and how hungry I am I have been known to make toast, eat cereal, to making grilled cheese sandwiches or a meal depending on my sleeping patterns and what I have eaten that day.
> 
> Q: What is your favourite late night snack?



A: Toasted cheese and Branson pickle! Nothing beats it.

Q: What's the last song you had stuck in your head?


----------



## OIFMountaineer

A: Lily Allen's "Alfie"

Q: How much coffee do you drink in the morning?


----------



## pegz

OIFMountaineer said:


> A: Lily Allen's "Alfie"
> 
> Q: How much coffee do you drink in the morning?



A. I've not been in a coffee mood lately. When I am...prolly just 2 cups.

Q. What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## 1love_emily

pegz said:


> A. I've not been in a coffee mood lately. When I am...prolly just 2 cups.
> 
> Q. What is your favorite time of day?



A: Morning  Like from 5-7 am if I can get outside and enjoy it

Q: Where would you like to take someone on a first date?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: Morning  Like from 5-7 am if I can get outside and enjoy it
> 
> Q: Where would you like to take someone on a first date?



Circular Quay and a ferry trip to Manly and back 


Q: What is your favourite part of your city?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite part of your city?



A: Honestly, probably the area I live in, it is kind of bobo paradise.....farmers' market, playgrounds, a great 'main street' stretch full of shops, bars, and restaurants, and it hasn't quite been over-gentrified yet (although it is going that way, the shoe repair shop and both tailors are gone and replaced by much less practical places, but we do still have our hardware store, you can still do all your groceries on the street, etc). Also good array of bus routes and bike paths.

Q: What is your favorite way to have ice cream? (ice cream sandwiches, fancy sundae, straight from a carton, in a cone......)


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: Honestly, probably the area I live in, it is kind of bobo paradise.....farmers' market, playgrounds, a great 'main street' stretch full of shops, bars, and restaurants, and it hasn't quite been over-gentrified yet (although it is going that way, the shoe repair shop and both tailors are gone and replaced by much less practical places, but we do still have our hardware store, you can still do all your groceries on the street, etc). Also good array of bus routes and bike paths.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite way to have ice cream? (ice cream sandwiches, fancy sundae, straight from a carton, in a cone......)



all of the above I love icecream it is one thing I can not live without winter or summer 

Q: What is your favourite flavour of slushy/slurpee?


----------



## CastingPearls

I go crazy for lime. In fact, I once had a boyfriend with an ice cream store and he was frustrated because I don't eat ice cream and when he asked me what I DID like, I told him slushes. When he said he did indeed sell slushes I said I knew but he didn't have LIME slushes so he went out and bought a ten gallon bottle or drum of lime syrup. Then we broke up for a year and I showed up at the store at one point and there was a sign that said 'cherry, raspberry, coconut, watermelon,lime and pineapple, so of course I had to get one. LMAO

Q: What is your favorite footwear in your house or do you prefer to go barefoot?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is your favorite footwear in your house or do you prefer to go barefoot?



(laughing at your lime story, btw)

A: molded flip-flops (that is, the bottom isn't fat, but contoured to the foot). I'm prone to planar fasciatis so need something that supports my foot....and protects it against random lego blocks hiding on the floor!

Q: Do you like being read aloud to?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> (laughing at your lime story, btw)
> 
> A: molded flip-flops (that is, the bottom isn't fat, but contoured to the foot). I'm prone to planar fasciatis so need something that supports my foot....and protects it against random lego blocks hiding on the floor!
> 
> Q: Do you like being read aloud to?



no it drives me nuts I can read faster than being read to so I am always so far ahead and ready to turn the page on the other hand I love reading stories to children and such 

Q: What is your biggest turn off?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Being tickled. Eurgh... 

Q: It's close hug time, does your head go left or right, or do you let the other person dictate the direction?


----------



## 1love_emily

The Orange Mage said:


> A: Being tickled. Eurgh...
> 
> Q: It's close hug time, does your head go left or right, or do you let the other person dictate the direction?



A: I'd say that my head goes towards my left or his right. But I haven't really close-hugged anyone till this weekend 

Q: What's your relationship status?


----------



## mel

Q: What's your relationship status?
A: In a LTR


Q: What part of the body do you loved to be kissed the most?


----------



## CastingPearls

The soft little spots right below and behind my earlobe. I turn to mush.


Q: What was your favorite subject in school? Did you excel at it?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What was your favorite subject in school? Did you excel at it?



A: Ancient History. Yes. I had an awesome teacher who'd have to stop to tell jokes sometimes. I love the subject to begin with, but he made it better.

Q: Would you let me torture you with my incredibly cold hands today? They're like ice cubes.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> A: Ancient History. Yes. I had an awesome teacher who'd have to stop to tell jokes sometimes. I love the subject to begin with, but he made it better.
> 
> Q: Would you let me torture you with my incredibly cold hands today? They're like ice cubes.




yes because I love that cold hand thing (I know I am very strange but especially when I feel a little feverish)


Q: What is the best thing about today?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> yes because I love that cold hand thing (I know I am very strange but especially when I feel a little feverish)
> 
> 
> Q: What is the best thing about today?



A: I get to skip 7-9th hour for my final jazz band performance 

Q: What sucks about today?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Specific to today, it is overcast and cool, and will probably rain. I love the sun! More generally, not having a lady to share my love with sucks royally. 

Q: What is the best thing that you think will happen this weekend?


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What is the best thing that you think will happen this weekend?



A: I do have a bit going on - birthday BBQ this afternoon, my niece's birthday party tomorrow - but I think the best part is that a package I sent someone got there today, and I'll be hearing their thoughts about what I sent later. I'm looking forward to that 

Q: If you have a completely commitment free weekend, where you can do anything you want (money is no object), what would you do?


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> A: I do have a bit going on - birthday BBQ this afternoon, my niece's birthday party tomorrow - but I think the best part is that a package I sent someone got there today, and I'll be hearing their thoughts about what I sent later. I'm looking forward to that
> 
> Q: If you have a completely commitment free weekend, where you can do anything you want (money is no object), what would you do?



A: I'd spend all 48 hours working and riding at the barn 

Q: If you could have any super hero power, what would it be?


----------



## penguin

1love_emily said:


> Q: If you could have any super hero power, what would it be?



A: Teleportation. I want it NOW. BAMF, motherfucker.

Q: If you were a superhero, what would be your kryptonite?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> A: Teleportation. I want it NOW. BAMF, motherfucker.
> 
> Q: If you were a superhero, what would be your kryptonite?


Something that makes me weak and lose all my power? Italian Pastry, particularly cannoli.


Q: You're a superhero. What's the name of your sidekick?


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

penguin said:


> Q: If you were a superhero, what would be your kryptonite?



A: Hmm, I think it would have to be sexy Latino men. 

[I don't know if this question has been asked or if it's appropriate buuuuut...]
Q: Would you rather sit on a cake and eat a penis or sit on a penis and eat cake?


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay I'm gonna be pissy and say this is the second time I've been skipped and I'd like my question answered first. Thank you.


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

CastingPearls said:


> Okay I'm gonna be pissy and say this is the second time I've been skipped and I'd like my question answered first. Thank you.



Sorry, I didn't see your reply when I posted so skipping your question wasn't intentional.

A: Leg Wrestling Champion

[I don't know if this question has been asked or if it's appropriate buuuuut...]
Q: Would you rather sit on a cake and eat a penis or sit on a penis and eat cake?


----------



## pegz

CastingPearls said:


> Okay I'm gonna be pissy and say this is the second time I've been skipped and I'd like my question answered first. Thank you.



A. I would be SFC...SUPER FAT CHICK and my sidekick would be CC...CHUNKY CHICKLET. We'd bring happiness to all those who suffer at the hands of the Food Police 

A. Sit on a penis and eat cake.... if I have to choose...

Q. What's your fav body part on the opposite sex? (I'm sure this has been done before... but humor me anyway)


----------



## spiritangel

pegz said:


> A. I would be SFC...SUPER FAT CHICK and my sidekick would be CC...CHUNKY CHICKLET. We'd bring happiness to all those who suffer at the hands of the Food Police
> 
> A. Sit on a penis and eat cake.... if I have to choose...
> 
> Q. What's your fav body part on the opposite sex? (I'm sure this has been done before... but humor me anyway)



there is something really sexy about mens hips 


Q: What do you have planed for the weekend?


----------



## luvbigfellas

spiritangel said:


> there is something really sexy about mens hips
> 
> 
> Q: What do you have planed for the weekend?



A: Same plan I have every weekend, Pinky, try to take over the world!

Q: What was the name of your first stuffed animal?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A. It's not an animal, but it was my first toy, Blankie, my baby blanket. (Still sleep with him! <3)

Q: What's your favorite Disney movie?


----------



## luvbigfellas

darlingzooloo said:


> A. It's not an animal, but it was my first toy, Blankie, my baby blanket. (Still sleep with him! <3)
> 
> Q: What's your favorite Disney movie?



A: It's a tie between Cinderella and Beauty and the Beast.

Q: What's your favorite TV series?


----------



## mel

Q: What's your favorite TV series? 

A: Law and Order SVU (of course I can watch any of them for days straight, SVU, CI, LA, etc..)

Q: When was the first time you got drunk (age)? story?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Q: What's your favorite TV series?
> 
> A: Law and Order SVU (of course I can watch any of them for days straight, SVU, CI, LA, etc..)
> 
> Q: When was the first time you got drunk (age)? story?


Oh good lord....okay...I was three. My parents were having a cocktail party. They all made their way into the kitchen for snacks and I woke up and climbed out of bed and drained every glass in the room. Then I found a pack of matches and set the couch on fire. True story. Never a dull moment in Laineyland.

Q: It's 3AM and you can't sleep. What do you do?


----------



## paperfidelity

CastingPearls said:


> Q: It's 3AM and you can't sleep. What do you do?




A: I work overnight shift so I don't try to sleep at 3am. If it's 3pm and I'm working that night and need sleep I put on a sleep mask and some ocean sounds!

Q: Which is a better place to relax? Beach, forest meadow or your own living room?


----------



## mel

Q: Which is a better place to relax? Beach, forest meadow or your own living room?
A: Beach (under an umbrella!!)


Q: Do you have a major phobia, and if so..what is it?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: Which is a better place to relax? Beach, forest meadow or your own living room?
> A: Beach (under an umbrella!!)
> 
> 
> Q: Do you have a major phobia, and if so..what is it?



A: I'm terribly afraid of disappointing others! And of falling...

Q: If a monument was erected in your honor, what would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: I'm terribly afraid of disappointing others! And of falling...
> 
> Q: If a monument was erected in your honor, what would it be?



a fairy amanda statue of course


Q:If you could have one talent you currently do not posses what would it be and why?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: I'm terribly afraid of disappointing others! And of falling...
> 
> Q: If a monument was erected in your honor, what would it be?



A: It'd be a naked statue, no question!

Q: What is your favorite naughty word?


----------



## CastingPearls

Motherfucker


Q: When you're faced with a threat, is your reflex to reason, run, or fight?


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> Motherfucker
> 
> 
> Q: When you're faced with a threat, is your reflex to reason, run, or fight?



A: First, it's usually "what the FUCK?!" and then it's to generally run. Fighting is usually a bad idea, because I'm either going to get totaled, or I'm going to be standing there wondering where the fuck all the blood came from that isn't mine. :blink:

Q: How do you handle stress?


----------



## littlefairywren

luvbigfellas said:


> A: First, it's usually "what the FUCK?!" and then it's to generally run. Fighting is usually a bad idea, because I'm either going to get totaled, or I'm going to be standing there wondering where the fuck all the blood came from that isn't mine. :blink:
> 
> Q: How do you handle stress?



A: Shun people, eat and listen to music.

Q: If you have a problem, do you ask for advice, or prefer to deal with things on your own?


----------



## CastingPearls

I ask for advice from a select group of friends, then armed with their insights, some facts, reason, my own experiences, etc., I make what I consider a more informed decision. 

Q: Favorite muppet?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: Shun people, eat and listen to music.
> 
> Q: If you have a problem, do you ask for advice, or prefer to deal with things on your own?



it depends on the issue, and if the people I like to sound things out with are around lately it really has been more of a deal with it myself thing as the two people I turn to most have had their own stuff to deal with 

Q: A beautiful lie or the brutal truth?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Poor CP! Your timing has been impeccable lately in getting someone else posting right after you. But fear not! I have not ignored your question. 



CastingPearls said:


> IQ: Favorite muppet?



A : Gonzo. He is wacky and his talents are underappreciated.



spiritangel said:


> Q: A beautiful lie or the brutal truth?



A: Usually the brutal truth, but once in a while a beautiful lie can be a good thing.

Q: Do you think it is wrong to pose nude and have the pics seen publicly? would you ever do it?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) No it's not wrong and i'm one of those people who doesn't care what others think so i care not a jot who sees

Q) Have you ever posed nude


----------



## spiritangel

(it happened to me earlier I always if I see it do try and answer both questions it can be hard when we all post together or in my case I get distracted and forget to hit enter at times)




Robbie_Rob said:


> A) No it's not wrong and i'm one of those people who doesn't care what others think so i care not a jot who sees
> 
> Q) Have you ever posed nude



sort of my ex had a habbit of snapping pics when I did not know he was, and one or two for dims but with nothing major showing


Q) What is your fairytale or dream come true for your life?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> (it happened to me earlier I always if I see it do try and answer both questions it can be hard when we all post together or in my case I get distracted and forget to hit enter at times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sort of my ex had a habbit of snapping pics when I did not know he was, and one or two for dims but with nothing major showing
> 
> 
> Q) What is your fairytale or dream come true for your life?




A: Mine kind of was when Derek and I were at his house... after he performed a mini recital for me, he kissed me on the piano bench :wubu:

Q: If you could do anything, what do you wish you could do?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Mine kind of was when Derek and I were at his house... after he performed a mini recital for me, he kissed me on the piano bench :wubu:
> 
> Q: If you could do anything, what do you wish you could do?



A: Fly or play guitar. I can't play the guitar very well because my fingers are short and cramp if I play particular chords.

Q: If you could change anything about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## Dmitra

spiritangel said:


> Q:If you could have one talent you currently do not posses what would it be and why?



a: This one got lost in the shuffle: Centuries ago I took a few months of violin lessons. I so so so wish I could still play.




luvbigfellas said:


> Q: If you could change anything about yourself, what would it be?



a: My severe hormonal imbalances (serotonin and PCOS).

Q: *What is something about one of your favorite historical figures that is commonly mistaken*, such as, Nietzche being thought of as an anti-Semite when he was actually very much against anti-Semitic people.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Otto von Bismarck is viewed as militaristic and conservative, but he was the first to introduce old age pensions and employment insurance. Very cool.

Q: Would you date someone with a paysite? why/why not? would you expect them to give it up? would you consider appearing on it? (That is, I admit, more than one question, but I am a nosy guy. )


----------



## rellis10

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Would you date someone with a paysite? why/why not? would you expect them to give it up? would you consider appearing on it? (That is, I admit, more than one question, but I am a nosy guy. )



A: If she was honest and upfront about it, sure. It's a form of expression (and income) and if it's important to them to continue with it, I wouldnt make them give it up. As for appearing on it, I don't think I would, I'v made leaps and bounds with my confidence in my body but not quite that much.

Q: Would you ever film yourself having sex?


----------



## thefaa21

"Q: Would you date someone with a paysite? why/why not? would you expect them to give it up? would you consider appearing on it? (That is, I admit, more than one question, but I am a nosy guy. )"

A: I'd be open to dating somebody with a paysite. I'm not really a jealous guy so the fact other people would see her isn't an immediate turn off. I wouldn't expect them to give it up if we were dating especially if that was her primary income. I'd consider appearing on it but it would have to depend on what I'd be doing.

Q: If you had to live permanently in another country besides the one you are currently in where would you go and why?


----------



## mel

Q: If you had to live permanently in another country besides the one you are currently in where would you go and why?

A: Australia..because it looks gorgeous!


Q: Do you consider yourself selfish or giving?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Q: If you had to live permanently in another country besides the one you are currently in where would you go and why?
> 
> A: Australia..because it looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Q: Do you consider yourself selfish or giving?


Both. I am very self-indulgent but I'm also generous to a fault. 

Q: Taking pics--digital camera or cell phone?


----------



## hrd

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Taking pics--digital camera or cell phone?



a: Neither, if I can help it; I still love working with film. =)

q: Do you eat saltines (soda crackers) with or without the salt on top?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: With salt, though generally the low-sodium variety. Sometimes I lick the salt off first, so does that count as eating no-salt? 

Q: Do you like eating pizza for breakfast? if so, do you prefer it cold or warm?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: With salt, though generally the low-sodium variety. Sometimes I lick the salt off first, so does that count as eating no-salt?
> 
> Q: Do you like eating pizza for breakfast? if so, do you prefer it cold or warm?



I have been known to do this on occassion and mostly cold although sometimes I do re heat it


Q: What is on the best pizza in the world?


----------



## SuperMishe

Q: What is on the best pizza in the world? 

A: The best pizza I have ever had is from a little sandwich/pizza shop in Norwood, MA. It's a Spaghetti & Meatball pizza. OMG - Soooo good. Thick, crispy pizza crust, layered with sauced spaghetti, then sliced meatballs and covered in cheesy goodness. :eat2:

Q: Did you have a nickname in high school or college? What was it and how did you get it?


----------



## spiritangel

SuperMishe said:


> Q: What is on the best pizza in the world?
> 
> A: The best pizza I have ever had is from a little sandwich/pizza shop in Norwood, MA. It's a Spaghetti & Meatball pizza. OMG - Soooo good. Thick, crispy pizza crust, layered with sauced spaghetti, then sliced meatballs and covered in cheesy goodness. :eat2:
> 
> Q: Did you have a nickname in high school or college? What was it and how did you get it?



I had lots manda, mont, montie, gomie, umm and for a couple of months in late high school bubblegum butt cause my best friends boyfriend thought it would be funny to stick bubblegum on the back of my skirt (think light grey with bright pink bubblegum thank god the nick did not stick)


Q: What is your favourite nickname?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A: In high school people mainly used my last name like a nickname, which would annoy me because it's a long polish name and they'd mis pronounce it on purpose. Now a days i get Laura-Luu, Laura-Bell, and Laura-Bean a lot, which don't bother me at all. XD

Q: Your favorite thing to collect?


----------



## luvbigfellas

darlingzooloo said:


> A: In high school people mainly used my last name like a nickname, which would annoy me because it's a long polish name and they'd mis pronounce it on purpose. Now a days i get Laura-Luu, Laura-Bell, and Laura-Bean a lot, which don't bother me at all. XD
> 
> Q: Your favorite thing to collect?



A: Favorite thing? Probably comic books. Thing I've collected most of, weird nicknames.

Q: What was your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## spiritangel

darlingzooloo said:


> A: In high school people mainly used my last name like a nickname, which would annoy me because it's a long polish name and they'd mis pronounce it on purpose. Now a days i get Laura-Luu, Laura-Bell, and Laura-Bean a lot, which don't bother me at all. XD
> 
> Q: Your favorite thing to collect?



ironically not bears (I do love a lot of Artist bears but dont have the money for them at pressent)

I totally collect craft supplies for all my various crafts but recently I have become obsessed with tim holtz supplies


Q: what do people think you collect or give you because they just know you will love it but in fact you secretely hate?


----------



## luvbigfellas

spiritangel said:


> ironically not bears (I do love a lot of Artist bears but dont have the money for them at pressent)
> 
> I totally collect craft supplies for all my various crafts but recently I have become obsessed with tim holtz supplies
> 
> 
> Q: what do people think you collect or give you because they just know you will love it but in fact you secretely hate?



A: With my mom, it used to be jewelry. Gold and stuff I would never wear. I'm more of a silver/white gold sort of gal.

Q: Best present you ever got?


----------



## 1love_emily

rellis10 said:


> A: If she was honest and upfront about it, sure. It's a form of expression (and income) and if it's important to them to continue with it, I wouldnt make them give it up. As for appearing on it, I don't think I would, I'v made leaps and bounds with my confidence in my body but not quite that much.
> 
> Q: Would you ever film yourself having sex?





spiritangel said:


> ironically not bears (I do love a lot of Artist bears but dont have the money for them at pressent)
> 
> I totally collect craft supplies for all my various crafts but recently I have become obsessed with tim holtz supplies
> 
> 
> Q: what do people think you collect or give you because they just know you will love it but in fact you secretely hate?



A: I wouldn't film myself having sex because it seems far too intimate to want the world to see. I want MY sex life to be MY sex life.

A: People always seem to give me yarn. For a long while I loved knitting, and the yarn was great... but none of it ever matched and I only got enough to maybe make a hat... no large project.

Q: Would you rather be blue like a Smurf or yellow like a Simpson?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: With my mom, it used to be jewelry. Gold and stuff I would never wear. I'm more of a silver/white gold sort of gal.
> 
> Q: Best present you ever got?



A: Christmas of my sophomore year in high school was when I got my beautiful trombone. I love that instrument, and I can't imagine life without it.

Q: Would you rather be blue like a Smurf or yellow like a Simpson?


----------



## SuperMishe

The best present I ever got was from my grandmother. SHe gave me the most perfect mom in the world.

I'd rather be blue like a smurf because then I could try to get a job with Blue Man Group!

Q: Do you tend to wear the same clothes over and over again or do you wear different outfits all the time?


----------



## 1love_emily

SuperMishe said:


> The best present I ever got was from my grandmother. SHe gave me the most perfect mom in the world.
> 
> I'd rather be blue like a smurf because then I could try to get a job with Blue Man Group!
> 
> Q: Do you tend to wear the same clothes over and over again or do you wear different outfits all the time?



A: It's pretty much the same thing all the time, with slight variations  I like Old Navy V-necks, and I own one in every color... and I wear them with jeans and my Berkinstock sandals 

Q: Favorite song right now?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: It's pretty much the same thing all the time, with slight variations  I like Old Navy V-necks, and I own one in every color... and I wear them with jeans and my Berkinstock sandals
> 
> Q: Favorite song right now?



A: Kill Hannah--Lips Like Morphine

Q: What is your favorite song of all time?


----------



## mel

Q: What is your favorite song of all time?
A: Ohh gosh..hmm... The Rose 


Q: Have you ever had sex in a public restroom?


----------



## fluffyandcute

A: No, never had sex in a public restroom but oooohh I sure would like too :wubu:


Q: Which turns you on more? Giving oral or receiving oral :kiss2:


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I am selfish - getting oral.

Q: Would you participate in a menage à trois? If so, would you want two partners of opposite gender or one of same gender plus one of opposite gender? (or maybe all three of you of same gender?)


----------



## mossystate

Highly doubt it. If I did, it would have to be me and two men. I would be calling all the shots. The end. 

I ordered a scale and it will be here in a few days. Guess my weight and I will come back and tell you if you are close.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I am selfish - getting oral.
> 
> Q: Would you participate in a menage à trois? If so, would you want two partners of opposite gender or one of same gender plus one of opposite gender? (or maybe all three of you of same gender?)



A: I'd prefer to be a Mandy sandwiched between two men. But most men I know won't let another man even look at them, much less touch 'em.

Q: What's the worst sex you've ever had?


----------



## mossystate

* clears throat *

I would like my question answered! 

How much do you think I weigh?

:batting:


----------



## penguin

mossystate said:


> * clears throat *
> 
> I would like my question answered!
> 
> How much do you think I weigh?
> 
> :batting:



A:






Q: If you could have the feet of any animal (instead of your own), what type of feet would you choose?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: If you could have the feet of any animal (instead of your own), what type of feet would you choose?


A polydactyl house cat cos their paws are so cute and the extra fingers mean the added bonus of opposable thumbs.

Q: Do you use disposal paper towels or fabric dishcloths/towels in your kitchen?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you use disposal paper towels or fabric dishcloths/towels in your kitchen?
A: I have both..but mostly paper towels


Q: When was the last time you danced naked?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A. (woops a bit late) Friday while getting changed. XD

Q. Favorite Fairy Tale?


----------



## luvbigfellas

darlingzooloo said:


> A. (woops a bit late) Friday while getting changed. XD
> 
> Q. Favorite Fairy Tale?



A: Cinderella

Q: Do you always put your shoes on same foot first?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you always put your shoes on same foot first?
A: Hmm...had to think about that one..I don't think I do


Q: How often do you shave?


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Q: Do you always put your shoes on same foot first?
> A: Hmm...had to think about that one..I don't think I do
> 
> 
> Q: How often do you shave?



I go all out on shaving my legs, like in the shower, maybe once a week. I keep it trimmed with an electric razor in between.

A: Would you get a Brazilian wax if you could?


----------



## CastingPearls

Very rarely. I have almost zero body hair. Oh and to answer a skipped question---I danced nekkid this morning in the bathroom in the mirror. I'm too smexxi for my toothbrush. 

Brazilian wax? See above. Totally not necessary.

Q: Do you have a coffee table? If so, what's on it right now? If no coffee table, what's on the closest table to you? GO!


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> Very rarely. I have almost zero body hair. Oh and to answer a skipped question---I danced nekkid this morning in the bathroom in the mirror. I'm too smexxi for my toothbrush.
> 
> Brazilian wax? See above. Totally not necessary.
> 
> Q: Do you have a coffee table? If so, what's on it right now? If no coffee table, what's on the closest table to you? GO!



I do. My ex's crap. Papers, his laptop, his ashtray....probably some soda cans.

Q: What's the closest book you have to you?


----------



## mel

Q: What's the closest book you have to you?
A: Amazing places to take your kids


Q: Do you currently have a cavity that needs to be filled?


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Q: What's the closest book you have to you?
> A: Amazing places to take your kids
> 
> 
> Q: Do you currently have a cavity that needs to be filled?



No. 

Q: Have you ever had any teeth extracted?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever had any teeth extracted?
A: I had to have a wisdom tooth pulled


Q: Which do you like taking better...baths or showers? (you can comment on alone or together  )


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Showers, either alone or together. To me, there is nothing more sensual than taking a hot shower with a beautiful SSBBW and soaping her down. And I love the feeling of two wet & slippery bodies rubbing together. Moreover, what better reason is there to feel her all over! 

Q: What is more important: brains or beauty?


----------



## danielson123

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What is more important: brains or beauty?



A: Beauty. Specifically inner beauty. Which might be considered by some as 'brains' but they're not entirely the same thing to me.

Q: You need to have either both arms cut off or lose your sight and hearing. Which do you choose?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: Beauty. Specifically inner beauty. Which might be considered by some as 'brains' but they're not entirely the same thing to me.
> 
> Q: You need to have either both arms cut off or lose your sight and hearing. Which do you choose?



A: OMG, really really hard question to answer. Arms are good for hugging. But, I LOVE music and not being able to hear it would be devastating. And I love reading books and seeing movies and comic books. 

Q: Do you actually actively hate anyone?


----------



## CastingPearls

No way. That involves a lot of emotion and I'm not wasting that on someone when I can be loving everyone else. 


Q: How well do you know how to use all the crap on your phone?


----------



## mel

Q: How well do you know how to use all the crap on your phone?
A: Not even half of it I am sure

Q: Would you rather massage someone or be massaged?


----------



## Gspoon

A: Tough, but I want to massage someone... because hopefully they'll return the favor 

Q: When was the last time you wore pants to bed?


----------



## mel

Q: When was the last time you wore pants to bed?
A: PJ pants..hmm maybe last year. Jeans..years since I was so drunk I had to,,lol

Q: When was the last time you had a spanking?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hmmm..about 11 years ago. I was a VERY BAD GIRL. 


Q: Do you watch TV news? If so which network do you prefer?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you watch TV news? If so which network do you prefer?
A: Yes, Fox news


Q: Have you walked naked around a nude beach?


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Not a nude beach, but a private beach late at night in Fla a couple years ago.

Q - Money or Love?


----------



## CastingPearls

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> Not a nude beach, but a private beach late at night in Fla a couple years ago.
> 
> Q - Money or Love?


Love always love. 

Q: What size bed are you currently sleeping in?


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

King

Q - Silk, satin or cotton seets?


----------



## mel

Q - Silk, satin or cotton seets?
A: Cotton 

Q: Do you bite your toenails?


----------



## CastingPearls

Silk or Pima cotton 1000 count. Satin or rubber for shits and giggles sometimes.

Bite my toenails? LOL No.

Q: Still listen to DVDs or have you fully become an iPod person?


----------



## mel

Q: Still listen to DVDs or have you fully become an iPod person?
A: I listen to CD's and my MP3 player (not IPOD- I refused ..lol)..but I also LOVE the Amazon Cloud


Q: How big is your laptop?computer?


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

I have 15", 17" and 10" laptops but mostly use my Blackberry.

Q - What kind of cell phone do you have?


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a little pink HP netbook and a black 17.5 Dell Inspiron.

Cell phone: A godawful BlackBerry Curve. What.A.Piece.Of.Shit.



Q: What do you wear on your feet around the house or do you go barefoot?


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Always barefoot around the house. 

Q - Do you like sports, if so what sport is your favorite to watch?


----------



## mel

Q - Do you like sports, if so what sport is your favorite to watch?
A: Yes! Football--- Rolllllllll Tideeeeeeeeeeeee 


Q: When was your last date?


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

mel said:


> Q - Do you like sports, if so what sport is your favorite to watch?
> A: Yes! Football--- Rolllllllll Tideeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> Q: When was your last date?



Ugh, I used to be a tide fan ten divorced and cant watch them anymore. 

Last date was about a month ago.

Q - When it comes to cars, comfort or gas mileage?


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Q - Do you like sports, if so what sport is your favorite to watch?
> A: Yes! Football--- Rolllllllll Tideeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> Q: When was your last date?



mel, darling, this might make us mortal enemies but.....GEAUX TIGERS!

I'd settle for A car at this point.

Q: What's your favorite NFL team?


----------



## CastingPearls

NOT a football fan. My dad's a former high school football coach and I have too many memories of screaming on the field LOL and shoes and lamps being thrown at the TV on Monday nights.


Q: Yahoo IM much?


----------



## mel

luvbigfellas said:


> mel, darling, this might make us mortal enemies but.....GEAUX TIGERS!



I will overlook this...for now..LOL

Q: Yahoo IM much?
A: Not so much anymore..I hoenstly forget it's there


Q: Do you like hot or cold drinks better?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> I will overlook this...for now..LOL
> 
> Q: Yahoo IM much?
> A: Not so much anymore..I hoenstly forget it's there
> 
> 
> Q: Do you like hot or cold drinks better?



A: Cold for sure  I love Diet Coke

Q: Skype or telephone calls?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: Skype or telephone calls?



A: Skype. It's hands-free and your ear doesn't sweat.

Q: Best thing about May?


----------



## mel

Q: Best thing about May?
A: The weather gets warmer!

Q: Do you wear underwear daily?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: Best thing about May?
> A: The weather gets warmer!
> 
> Q: Do you wear underwear daily?



A: Why yes of course?

Q: Where is your favorite place to be?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Why yes of course?
> 
> Q: Where is your favorite place to be?



I think 'not in Wisconsin' about covers it.

Q: Where was your best vacation?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Where was your best vacation?



A: Beach house on Long Beach Island, NJ last summer with some fraternity brothers. Though I cannot remember all of it...

Q: Desktop, laptop, phone? How are you answering this question?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: Beach house on Long Beach Island, NJ last summer with some fraternity brothers. Though I cannot remember all of it...
> 
> Q: Desktop, laptop, phone? How are you answering this question?



Netbook. My bigass laptop is halfway to just being a big paperweight.

A: If you could own any car in the world, money is no object, what would it be?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> A: If you could own any car in the world, money is no object, what would it be?



A: Since money is no object, an experimental car that can drive itself since I still don't have a license.

Q: Favorite superhero/heroine?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: Since money is no object, an experimental car that can drive itself since I still don't have a license.
> 
> Q: Favorite superhero/heroine?



That's a tough one. I'm a comic book geek. Let's see. I love Deadpool. And all the X-Men, although Storm and Rogue are my favorites. I love the Marvel graphic novel adaptation of The Stand. I also love She-Ra, although I don't know if you'd call her a superhero.

Not a DC girl...obviously.


----------



## CastingPearls

*whispers* <nudge> You have to ask a question now......


----------



## luvbigfellas

I apologize, Lainey 

What do you feel is your greatest strength?


----------



## mel

What do you feel is your greatest strength?
A: Hmm..My ability to plan a vacation really well..lol

Q: At what age did you discover Cinemax?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Have never used Cinemax, so cannot say I ever "discovered" it. 

Q: Do you prefer a big party with a lot of people or an intimate dinner with a few friends?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you prefer a big party with a lot of people or an intimate dinner with a few friends?



A: The latter, by a long shot.

Q: Do you prefer to get together with friends at someone's place, or get together in more public places? (i.e. dinner party versus meeting up at a restaurant)


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: The latter, by a long shot.
> 
> Q: Do you prefer to get together with friends at someone's place, or get together in more public places? (i.e. dinner party versus meeting up at a restaurant)



can i say both I love both they are both fun for different reasons (and its been longer than I care to remember that I have been to a real resteraunt and not just a cafe masquarading as one)


Q: What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm eating a blueberry waffle maple sausage cheese and egg sandwich. A new thing from Dunkin Donuts.


Q: Does the rain ever get you depressed?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Does the rain ever get you depressed?



A: It can make me feel more depressed sometimes, if I'm already down, but having it rain won't cause me to feel that way.

Q: What do you to get yourself going in the mornings when you're extremely tired?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Q: What do you to get yourself going in the mornings when you're extremely tired?
A) wink wink, nudge nudge 

Q)Whats worrying you right now at this moment?


----------



## littlefairywren

Robbie_Rob said:


> Q: What do you to get yourself going in the mornings when you're extremely tired?
> A) wink wink, nudge nudge
> 
> Q)Whats worrying you right now at this moment?



A: Family issues and other stuff.

Q: If you could choose to be with one person right now, who would it be, and what would you want to do?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A. My Grandpa Joseph who passed away a month after I was born....I'd just want to hang out with him and have him tell me stories and hug me. I miss him. 

Q: In the soundtrack of your life, what is your 'I'M AWESOME!' song?


----------



## BBW_Curious1

Answer: Pink-Stupid Girl  

Q: What is the most gutsy thing you've ever done?


----------



## 1love_emily

BBW_Curious1 said:


> Answer: Pink-Stupid Girl
> 
> Q: What is the most gutsy thing you've ever done?



A: I put a dead mouse in this evil girl's french horn once  She deserved it.

Q: What's your "I'M IN LOVE!!!!" song?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> A: I put a dead mouse in this evil girl's french horn once  She deserved it.
> 
> Q: What's your "I'M IN LOVE!!!!" song?



A: Somewhat obscure, but it's a song called "Made-up Love Song #43" by Guillemots, which has this gem: "I love you through sparks and shining dragons I do". That's what love feels like. :happy:

Q: Best candy in the world?


----------



## hrd

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Best candy in the world?



a: Thorntons special toffee is one of my faves.

q: Which recently cancelled television would you bring back?


----------



## mel

q: Which recently cancelled television would you bring back?
A: Big Love 


Q: Do you dye your hair?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> q: Which recently cancelled television would you bring back?
> A: Big Love
> 
> 
> Q: Do you dye your hair?


Honey, I dye and bleach this hair to DEATH.

Q: Are you a responsible recycler?


----------



## mel

Q: Are you a responsible recycler?
A: Nope

Q: what kind of car would you buy today..if there was no price limit?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: Are you a responsible recycler?
> A: Nope
> 
> Q: what kind of car would you buy today..if there was no price limit?



A: A cute little blue or white Honda Fit 

Q: What's the best text you've ever gotten?


----------



## luvbigfellas

A: I adore you, my beauty.

Q: What's the worst phone call you've ever gotten?


----------



## CastingPearls

When my brother and sister died.


Q: What musical album do you listen to more than any other?


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> When my brother and sister died.
> 
> 
> Q: What musical album do you listen to more than any other?



Probably Better Than Ezra--Plays Paper Empire or Blues Traveler--Straight on 'Til Morning

Q: Which movie have you seen the most?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> Probably Better Than Ezra--Plays Paper Empire or Blues Traveler--Straight on 'Til Morning
> 
> Q: Which movie have you seen the most?



A: Probably Harry Potter 1. I can recite it word for word.

Q: What's your least favorite TV show?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Probably Harry Potter 1. I can recite it word for word.
> 
> Q: What's your least favorite TV show?



A: Everybody Loves Raymond. Never got the appeal.

Q: Movie that pissed you off the most? (Mine is Wolf Creek. I'll explain if you want.)


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Everybody Loves Raymond. Never got the appeal.
> 
> Q: Movie that pissed you off the most? (Mine is Wolf Creek. I'll explain if you want.)



A: Fast Five... uggghhh.

Q: Crappiest place you've ever eaten?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Fast Five... uggghhh.
> 
> Q: Crappiest place you've ever eaten?



A: That award has and will always go to George Webb. Yet, I still eat it. The burgers aren't great. The coffee sucks. The only good thing is breakfast and the chili with noodles.

Q: What's the best pizza you've ever eaten?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I've never had an exhilirating, orgasmic experience eating pizza. But I really like Flippin' Pizza here in Falls Church - great crust and toppings. Best pizza I can think of!

Q: Who makes the best burger? (has to be commercially available - no family recipes or something off best friend's grill)


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I've never had an exhilirating, orgasmic experience eating pizza. But I really like Flippin' Pizza here in Falls Church - great crust and toppings. Best pizza I can think of!
> 
> Q: Who makes the best burger? (has to be commercially available - no family recipes or something off best friend's grill)



A: Well, there's a local restaurant here in Omaha that makes the best burgers! It's called Goldburgers, and it's wonderful! But as for a chain, probably Ted's Montana Grill... I had an AWESOME burger there once. 

Q: What's your dream for your future?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your dream for your future?



A: Ultimately: A wife, 1-2 kids, making enough money doing something I love, friends, family, good times, great memories.

Q: Best way to spend a Saturday night?


----------



## CPProp

danielson123 said:


> A: Ultimately: A wife, 1-2 kids, making enough money doing something I love, friends, family, good times, great memories.
> 
> Q: Best way to spend a Saturday night?



A. In oblivion  especially to the fact that its another Saturday night solo.
Q. which day(s) of the week do you find the worst and which the best


----------



## luvbigfellas

CPProp said:


> A. In oblivion  especially to the fact that its another Saturday night solo.
> Q. which day(s) of the week do you find the worst and which the best



A: The best days are Sundays and Thursdays when my boss has the day off. The worst days are any day when I wonder if my life's always going to be this way.

Q: If you could change anything about one person in your life, what would it be?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: If you could change anything about one person in your life, what would it be?



A: I would make myself less shy and more motivated towards things.

Q: Where would be the perfect place for you to live the rest of your life?


----------



## pegz

danielson123 said:


> A: I would make myself less shy and more motivated towards things.
> 
> Q: Where would be the perfect place for you to live the rest of your life?



A. Michigan (Exit 34 on Interstate 194 Fennville) (I think) In a house overlooking Lake Michigan. For some reason I'm drawn there.

Q. Are you living the life you want to live?


----------



## luvbigfellas

pegz said:


> A. Michigan (Exit 34 on Interstate 194 Fennville) (I think) In a house overlooking Lake Michigan. For some reason I'm drawn there.
> 
> Q. Are you living the life you want to live?



A: I don't think anyone would want to live this life for the most part.

Q: What do you notice about people when they're talking?


----------



## penguin

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: What do you notice about people when they're talking?



A: Their body language. I pay a lot of attention to it.

Q: What was the OMG YOU'RE THE MEANEST PARENT EVER (though they really weren't mean and you were totally overreacting) moment you remember from your childhood? (inspired by my daughter having a massive tantrum because I asked her to pick up her doctor's kit)


----------



## mel

Q: Crappiest place you've ever eaten?
A: A small mexican place in Beuna Vista, CO...cant recall the name but it has horrid!


Q: Like hot wax ..as a turn on?


----------



## CPProp

mel said:


> Q: Crappiest place you've ever eaten?
> A: A small mexican place in Beuna Vista, CO...cant recall the name but it has horrid!
> 
> 
> Q: Like hot wax ..as a turn on?



A Yep but only if there is a lighted wick in it  so I can see what whats going on.

Q Which do you get the most pleasure from Internet or Mall shopping. ?


----------



## luvbigfellas

penguin said:


> A: Their body language. I pay a lot of attention to it.
> 
> Q: What was the OMG YOU'RE THE MEANEST PARENT EVER (though they really weren't mean and you were totally overreacting) moment you remember from your childhood? (inspired by my daughter having a massive tantrum because I asked her to pick up her doctor's kit)



A: When my mom wouldn't let me go to a concert with a bunch of friends. It was totally in town and I would have been with people I'd known for most of my life. 

Q: What was the one show you wouldn't miss as a kid?


----------



## darlingzooloo

I'm going to answer both of the last two questions since I think one was accidently skipped...

A. It depends on the type of shopping and who I am shopping with.
And I remember having to watch power rangers everyday after school when I was little, and X-men on the weekends. XD


Q: Your favorite book?


----------



## CPProp

darlingzooloo said:


> I'm going to answer both of the last two questions since I think one was accidently skipped...
> 
> A. It depends on the type of shopping and who I am shopping with.
> And I remember having to watch power rangers everyday after school when I was little, and X-men on the weekends. XD
> 
> 
> Q: Your favorite book?



A. Wind in the willows 

Q. if you could emulate Ratty, Mole or Mr Toad from Wind in the Willows who would it be and why?


----------



## darlingzooloo

CPProp said:


> A. Wind in the willows
> 
> Q. if you could emulate Ratty, Mole or Mr Toad from Wind in the Willows who would it be and why?



A. Badger is my favorite!!!!! But I'm probably more like Ratty or Mole. 

Q. Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## danielson123

darlingzooloo said:


> Q. Pancakes or Waffles?



A: Neither, I think they're both too much of a hassle to eat for such minimal flavor.

Q: What kind of floor are you on right now? Hardwood, carpeted, tile, etc.


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: Neither, I think they're both too much of a hassle to eat for such minimal flavor.
> 
> Q: What kind of floor are you on right now? Hardwood, carpeted, tile, etc.



A: Crappy ugly carpet. (I wish I were on one of my former apartment's hardwood floors.)

Q: What would be your dream to live in, be it apartment or house or otherwise?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Crappy ugly carpet. (I wish I were on one of my former apartment's hardwood floors.)
> 
> Q: What would be your dream to live in, be it apartment or house or otherwise?



A) I'll just show you






Q) How much does your current footwear cost?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A. *looks down* socks... so a dollar or two?

Q. Favorite literary character?


----------



## mel

Q. Favorite literary character?
A: Oh gosh ..umm..I dunno 

Q: Do you fart in front of your S/O?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q. Favorite literary character?
> A: Oh gosh ..umm..I dunno
> 
> Q: Do you fart in front of your S/O?



A: I haven't been around with him long enough to need to, but I don't know if I would if we were together.

Q: Are you in a relationship? Or single? What's their name?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) I'm married, her name is Sarah

Q) Do you fall in love to easily or not easily enough?


----------



## danielson123

Robbie_Rob said:


> Q) Do you fall in love to easily or not easily enough?



A: I crush pretty easily, but I've never been in love.

Q: How many hoodies do you own? Like 1-5, 10, or dozens?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: I crush pretty easily, but I've never been in love.
> 
> Q: How many hoodies do you own? Like 1-5, 10, or dozens?



A: I used to own more. The current number is 5: A gray one I wear to work, my Lordi hoodie, my green zip up one (I think I still have it), an LSU one and a hoodie dress. I miss my pullover red one. And my velour black one. I also have a fleece thing without a hood with LSU that's way too big for me. (It was an ex's but he knows my love for LSU, so he let me keep it.)

Q: What kind of pants do you wear normally?


----------



## mel

Q: What kind of pants do you wear normally?
A: Jeans

Q: When is the last time you cut grass?


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Q: What kind of pants do you wear normally?
> A: Jeans
> 
> Q: When is the last time you cut grass?



A: Probably...15 or so years ago?

Q: Is there anyone you really want next to you, like, RIGHT NOW?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Probably...15 or so years ago?
> 
> Q: Is there anyone you really want next to you, like, RIGHT NOW?



A: Of course! My boyfriend! Or my horse... hmm, boyfriend first!

Q: Do you like to dance?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you like to dance?
A: I SO cannot dance. I have two left feet and no rythym


Q: Do you sing karaoke?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: Do you sing karaoke?



A: If by karaoke you mean 'to myself when nobody's around', then yes.

Q: When was the last time you were on a boat?


----------



## pegz

danielson123 said:


> A: If by karaoke you mean 'to myself when nobody's around', then yes.
> 
> Q: When was the last time you were on a boat?



A. Several years ago... a party barge (pontoon boat) had a blast.

Q. What was the best part of your day today?


----------



## luvbigfellas

pegz said:


> A. Several years ago... a party barge (pontoon boat) had a blast.
> 
> Q. What was the best part of your day today?



A: Probably when I was told I was adored as well. 

Q: What would be the first thing you'd do if you somehow got one million USD?


----------



## penguin

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: What would be the first thing you'd do if you somehow got one million USD?



A: Probably say "oh my fucking god" a LOT. 

Q: Where would you like to go for your next holiday/vacation?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A. I really want to go to Ireland and Scotland. :wubu:

Q. Favorite Monty Python moment?


----------



## danielson123

darlingzooloo said:


> Q. Favorite Monty Python moment?



A: There's lots, but this is what I instantly thought of: "Penguins don't come from next door! They come from the Antarctic!" "BURMA!"
EDIT: I'd like to withdraw my previous answer and submit the following: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_u7VGiMO0U

Q: What would you do if a penguin suddenly appeared on top of your television set?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: There's lots, but this is what I instantly thought of: "Penguins don't come from next door! They come from the Antarctic!" "BURMA!"
> 
> Q: What would you do if a penguin suddenly appeared on top of your television set?



A: Of course, Wisconsin is like the Antarctic. Of course there's a penguin on my TV!

Q: Do you prefer crew socks or ankle socks?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Do you prefer crew socks or ankle socks?



A: I very much prefer ankle socks, but all I have are crew at the moment.

Q: Favorite comedian/comedienne?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: I very much prefer ankle socks, but all I have are crew at the moment.
> 
> Q: Favorite comedian/comedienne?



A: George Carlin, hands down.

Q: Least favorite comedian/comedienne?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Least favorite comedian/comedienne?



A: I really don't like Dane Cook.

Q: Longest trip you've ever taken?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: I really don't like Dane Cook.
> 
> Q: Longest trip you've ever taken?



A: 17 hours to Louisiana from Wisconsin, being the only licensed driver. 

Q: Longest distance you've ever walked?


----------



## CastingPearls

danielson123 said:


> A: I really don't like Dane Cook.
> 
> Q: Longest trip you've ever taken?


I once drove twelve hours to Cincinnati from New Jersey just to eat ribs at The Boathouse, on a whim.

Longest distance ever walked--five miles around the campus of a chiropractic college in Seneca Falls, NY.

Q: If a person has a glaringly obvious agenda, should you be nice to them knowing they're just trying to use you?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Longest distance you've ever walked?



A: I remember taking like a 5 hour long walk with my dad once, but it was like 10 years ago and I can't judge the distance.

CP: Maybe when I was younger, but now I probably wouldn't.

Q: Worst thing about where you live?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: I remember taking like a 5 hour long walk with my dad once, but it was like 10 years ago and I can't judge the distance.
> 
> CP: Maybe when I was younger, but now I probably wouldn't.
> 
> Q: Worst thing about where you live?



A: The bus doesn't come this far south. Nearest stop, only on weekdays, is a couple of miles.

Q: What's the best thing about where you live?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: What's the best thing about where you live?



A: It's where most of my friends and family are. That's about it.

Q: Breakfast of choice?


----------



## mel

Q: Breakfast of choice?
A: Chicken fried steak with scrambled eggs and hashbrowns..yummmmm


Q: When was the last time you said I love you and who was it to?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: When was the last time you said I love you and who was it to?



A: On the phone just now saying goodbye to my mother.

Q: Ever go camping?


----------



## mel

Q: Ever go camping?
A: If you mean sleeping in a tent, on the ground, with no bathroom near..ONLY ONCE. I am more of a hotel gal 


Q: Do you like turnip greens?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: Do you like turnip greens?



A: My exact feelings on turnips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSlaPp-kB5Q

Q: Last time you saw a play?


----------



## mel

Q: Last time you saw a play? 
A: End of last year

Q: Have you ever been stuck in a bathroom stall?


p.s. I LOVE turnip greens...and the youtube was Funny


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: My exact feelings on turnips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSlaPp-kB5Q
> 
> Q: Last time you saw a play?



A: Play or musical? It's been a while, maybe a year, since I've seen a live play.. but I saw a musical last month! I saw Les Mis

Q: Would you rather have no music, or sing everything you say?


----------



## mel

Q: Would you rather have no music, or sing everything you say?
A: Sing everything I say 

Q: How much do you love this thread??:wubu:


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: How much do you love this thread??:wubu:



A: I use it as much as I can! 

Q: What does your place use? A/C, central air (lucky if you do!), or fans?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: I use it as much as I can!
> 
> Q: What does your place use? A/C, central air (lucky if you do!), or fans?



A little A/C and a little bit of fan. Depends exactly how hot I feel. 

Q: Do you have radiator heat? If so, do you hate it?


----------



## mel

A: Do you have radiator heat? If so, do you hate it?
A: no, gas heat


Q: If you had to be a tiger or an elephant..which would you be?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> A little A/C and a little bit of fan. Depends exactly how hot I feel.
> 
> Q: Do you have radiator heat? If so, do you hate it?



A: I use a furnace but still hate it.

A2: Elephant. Much more majestic.

Q: Favorite mammal?


----------



## mel

Q: Favorite mammal?
A: Siberian tiger


Q: Who kissed you last?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: Who kissed you last?



A: I wanna say one of my aunts at a first communion party 2 weeks ago, but I can't be sure which one was last...

Q: Have you ever punched somebody in the face?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever punched somebody in the face?
A: I don't think so. I am a lover , not a fighter 


Q: Have you ever hid from a co worker?


----------



## danielson123

mel said:


> Q: Have you ever hid from a co worker?



A: Nope, can't say that I have.

Q: Look up and tell me what you see.


----------



## penguin

danielson123 said:


> Q: Look up and tell me what you see.



A: Directly above where I'm looking is my web cam. If I look further up, there's the ceiling.

Q: What are the closest items that are red, purple and blue? (not all on the one item - I expect at least three to be listed!)


----------



## danielson123

penguin said:


> Q: What are the closest items that are red, purple and blue? (not all on the one item - I expect at least three to be listed!)



A: There's a red traffic light to my right, I'm wearing a purple shirt, and there's a blue car across the street.

Q: What's something you wanted that you had to wait long for?


----------



## mel

Q: What's something you wanted that you had to wait long for?
A: My car..I coveted it..lol


Q: When you smile.. you you smile showing no teeth or lots of teeth?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: What's something you wanted that you had to wait long for?
> A: My car..I coveted it..lol
> 
> 
> Q: When you smile.. you you smile showing no teeth or lots of teeth?



A: Lots of teeth and gums 

Q: Do you like writing thank you notes?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Lots of teeth and gums
> 
> Q: Do you like writing thank you notes?



A: Depends what I'm thanking them for. lol

Q: What color are the shoes you wore most recently?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: What color are the shoes you wore most recently?



A: Black and white.

Q: Do you know what you're going to wear tomorrow already?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: Black and white.
> 
> Q: Do you know what you're going to wear tomorrow already?



No. I rarely do unless I'm going to work the next day.

Q: Do you wear a watch ever?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Do you wear a watch ever?



A: Not anymore, they always seem to break.

Q: What's your greatest fear?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: Not anymore, they always seem to break.
> 
> Q: What's your greatest fear?



A: Hmm, failing and disappointing others.

Q: What is your favorite drink?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What is your favorite drink?



A: Tie between chocolate milk and orange juice.

Q: Have you ever been in a car accident?


----------



## pegz

danielson123 said:


> A: Tie between chocolate milk and orange juice.
> 
> Q: Have you ever been in a car accident?



A. Yes. Several, none my fault and never severely hurt...THANKFULLY

Q. Do you feel like you're on the outside looking in or on the inside looking out?


----------



## Tad

pegz said:


> Q. Do you feel like you're on the outside looking in or on the inside looking out?



A: Generally more on the outside looking in, but perhaps not very far outside, kind of hovering around the doorway, if that makes any sense?

Q: Are there any advertising campaigns that you enjoyed so much that you wish theyd bring them back?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: Generally more on the outside looking in, but perhaps not very far outside, kind of hovering around the doorway, if that makes any sense?
> 
> Q: Are there any advertising campaigns that you enjoyed so much that you wish they’d bring them back?



I had an old Kool Mints add pop into my head a few weeks back and its such a cute song it goes " Mouths are made for smiling, kissing reminiscing (ok so getting this totally wrong but it is very cute) but you cant put a squar mint in a round hole, mouths are made for kool mints " ect

see the add here

it was such a cute add and the whole do you love someone enough to give them your last rolo cause I always thought that was adorable (for anyone who doesnt know a rolo is a carmael filled chocolate that comes in a pack like life savers or a tube of candies) 


Q: What is the one ad you always change the chanel on?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> I had an old Kool Mints add pop into my head a few weeks back and its such a cute song it goes " Mouths are made for smiling, kissing reminiscing (ok so getting this totally wrong but it is very cute) but you cant put a squar mint in a round hole, mouths are made for kool mints " ect
> 
> see the add here
> 
> it was such a cute add and the whole do you love someone enough to give them your last rolo cause I always thought that was adorable (for anyone who doesnt know a rolo is a carmael filled chocolate that comes in a pack like life savers or a tube of candies)
> 
> 
> Q: What is the one ad you always change the chanel on?



A: Condom ads... or personal lube ads... SO AWKWARD.

Q: What's your favorite perfume (for ladies!) or cologne (for men!)?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) Dreamer by Versace

Q) Who is your idol?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Robbie_Rob said:


> A) Dreamer by Versace
> 
> Q) Who is your idol?



A: Katherine Hepburn. You just can't get any cooler than her.

Q: Can you resist biting into hard candies? Or, in other words, how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## hrd

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Can you resist biting into hard candies? Or, in other words, how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?



a: I can, but I usually don't. =) Though funny enough, I had a Tootsie Pop yesterday and didn't bite into it.

q: What kinds of pets do you have?


----------



## pegz

hrd said:


> a: I can, but I usually don't. =) Though funny enough, I had a Tootsie Pop yesterday and didn't bite into it.
> 
> q: What kinds of pets do you have?



A. Dog ~ Ruby ~ Lab mix
Cat ~ Belaboy ~ Russian Blue

Q. How do you wind down after a stressful day?


----------



## mel

Q. How do you wind down after a stressful day?
A: If I can get a massage I do that (not everyday of course) or I come home and online shop and/or watch TV and cuddle with my doggie 


Q: Do you think Casey Anthony is guilty?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Q. How do you wind down after a stressful day?
> A: If I can get a massage I do that (not everyday of course) or I come home and online shop and/or watch TV and cuddle with my doggie
> 
> 
> Q: Do you think Casey Anthony is guilty?


She is absolutely guilty. Also using the 'six-degrees-of-separation' theory and subtracting four of those degrees, I know her. SHE'S GUILTY.

Q: Do you know anyone famous?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you know anyone famous?

A: No..I don't think I do..however I hung out with Charles Barkley at a bar one night..LOL


Q: Would you like to skydive?


p.s. I wish I was closer to CP..I want to know more about how she knows what she knows about CA..lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: No thanks! I like my feet on the ground (or my butt safely in an airplane seat if I am flying.)

Q: since nobody answered this last time, I'll repeat Mel's question: have you ever been stuck in a bathroom stall?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: No thanks! I like my feet on the ground (or my butt safely in an airplane seat if I am flying.)
> 
> Q: since nobody answered this last time, I'll repeat Mel's question: have you ever been stuck in a bathroom stall?



A. Never have been stuck in a bathroom stall. 

Q. Have you ever let another person shave you before? (in any way)


----------



## luvbigfellas

pegz said:


> A. Never have been stuck in a bathroom stall.
> 
> Q. Have you ever let another person shave you before? (in any way)



A: I had a boyfriend at one time that liked to shave my *ahem*.

Q: Have you ever badly cut yourself shaving?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Have you ever badly cut yourself shaving?



A: Luckily, no.

Q: Last time you slept on a couch?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: Luckily, no.
> 
> Q: Last time you slept on a couch?



I don't quite remember. I do remember sleeping on a futon a few months ago.

Q: Worst apartment/house/etc. you ever lived in?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> I don't quite remember. I do remember sleeping on a futon a few months ago.
> 
> Q: Worst apartment/house/etc. you ever lived in?



A: Well, I've always lived in the same house, and it's quite lovely. But I did stay in a really sketchy hotel room while in Chicago... blood spatters, a dirty bathroom and a door that wouldn't close. Lovely.

Q: What causes you the most daily stress?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Well, I've always lived in the same house, and it's quite lovely. But I did stay in a really sketchy hotel room while in Chicago... blood spatters, a dirty bathroom and a door that wouldn't close. Lovely.
> 
> Q: What causes you the most daily stress?



A: Lack of money. But, it probably ties with people as the most stressful thing in my daily life.

Q: Have you ever been homeless?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Have you ever been homeless?



A: About a month ago I was locked out of my house and spent the night outside. Also I did a charity event where I slept outside downtown for a night in the winter.

Q: Favorite TV show?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Lack of money. But, it probably ties with people as the most stressful thing in my daily life.
> 
> Q: Have you ever been homeless?



A: I've never been homeless, but I have lived in some pretty shady apartments and a horrid room in an Elks Lodge in Montana.

Q: When was the first time you realized your parents weren't perfect?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: About a month ago I was locked out of my house and spent the night outside. Also I did a charity event where I slept outside downtown for a night in the winter.
> 
> Q: Favorite TV show?



A: Either Roseanne or Firefly. Roseanne because it's...realistic and some of it definitely relates to my life. Firefly because the theme song is awesome and it kind of describes my feeling of non-belonging.

I realized my parents weren't perfect when I was four. Dad knocked up some college girl and left. Mom for the first time gave me "Because I said so" as an answer to "why?"

Q: What's the strangest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Either Roseanne or Firefly. Roseanne because it's...realistic and some of it definitely relates to my life. Firefly because the theme song is awesome and it kind of describes my feeling of non-belonging.
> 
> I realized my parents weren't perfect when I was four. Dad knocked up some college girl and left. Mom for the first time gave me "Because I said so" as an answer to "why?"
> 
> Q: What's the strangest thing you've ever eaten?



A: Poached eel egg sack.. ew.

Q: What is your favorite memory of high school?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Poached eel egg sack.. ew.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite memory of high school?



Our after graduation trip to the House of Blues in New Orleans.

A: Were you sad when you left high school?


----------



## CastingPearls

I stood up to a bully in front of 800 people and received a standing ovation.

No. Not sad. They were not the best years of my life. I was ecstatic.



Q: favorite HEALTHY snack?


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> I stood up to a bully in front of 800 people and received a standing ovation.
> 
> No. Not sad. They were not the best years of my life. I was ecstatic.
> 
> 
> 
> Q: favorite HEALTHY snack?



A: Carrot sticks or bananas.

Q: Favorite fruit?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Carrot sticks or bananas.
> 
> Q: Favorite fruit?



A: Pineapple or pears

Q: What's your favorite animal?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Pineapple or pears
> 
> Q: What's your favorite animal?



A: Tiger. More specifically, the bengal tiger. It is my favorite college's mascot.

Q: Are you creeped out by spiders/insects? Which is the worst one?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Are you creeped out by spiders/insects? Which is the worst one?



A: I just don't like them in my house!

Q: Last time you were terrified?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> A: I just don't like them in my house!
> 
> Q: Last time you were terrified?



A: Probably a few years ago when I was choke slammed into a wall.

Q: What's the worst job you've ever had?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: What's the worst job you've ever had?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOaeZqSudL8 <--Chokeslam

A: Believe it or not, popping movie theater popcorn. I used to love popcorn. It now disgusts me by smell alone.

Q: Favorite childhood cartoon?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

danielson123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOaeZqSudL8 <--Chokeslam
> 
> A: Believe it or not, popping movie theater popcorn. I used to love popcorn. It now disgusts me by smell alone.
> 
> Q: Favorite childhood cartoon?



A: Ghostbusters

Q: Favorite unhealthy snack?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOaeZqSudL8 <--Chokeslam
> 
> A: Believe it or not, popping movie theater popcorn. I used to love popcorn. It now disgusts me by smell alone.
> 
> Q: Favorite childhood cartoon?



A: Jem and the Holograms. And unhealthy snack, Cheetos.

(I know what a chokeslam is...but it was the closest approximation to describing it...same motion, just at full force into a wall.)

Q: Worst city you've lived in?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Jem and the Holograms. And unhealthy snack, Cheetos.
> 
> (I know what a chokeslam is...but it was the closest approximation to describing it...same motion, just at full force into a wall.)



No, I know you understand what it is because you said it. I'm just providing an example for others. I apologize for any misunderstanding.

Unhealthy snack: Fresh baked cookies
Worst city: Pittsburgh is the only place I've lived and it's OK.

Q: Favorite beverage?


----------



## luvbigfellas

danielson123 said:


> No, I know you understand what it is because you said it. I'm just providing an example for others. I apologize for any misunderstanding.
> 
> Unhealthy snack: Fresh baked cookies
> Worst city: Pittsburgh is the only place I've lived and it's OK.
> 
> Q: Favorite beverage?



I'm sorry I misunderstood! 

A: Diet Dr. Pepper/Diet Coke/Diet Mountain Dew/any sort of diet carbonated water fizzy thing

Q: What's the farthest you've ever been from where you were born?


----------



## danielson123

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: What's the farthest you've ever been from where you were born?



A: I think Indianapolis is as far as I've been from Western PA. Last summer for a leadership retreat.

Q: Dream vacation?


----------



## Amatrix

danielson123 said:


> A: I think Indianapolis is as far as I've been from Western PA. Last summer for a leadership retreat.
> 
> Q: Dream vacation?



A:Japan for a month. Food, sake and the ocean... not to mention the lovely culture.


Q: The last horrible movie you saw was?


----------



## CastingPearls

Eraserhead. I wanted to poke my eyes out and burn the house down with everyone in it. The person who rented that movie was never allowed back in my house again.

Q: A really bad movie that you ADORE.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> Eraserhead. I wanted to poke my eyes out and burn the house down with everyone in it. The person who rented that movie was never allowed back in my house again.
> 
> Q: A really bad movie that you ADORE.



A: Rocky Horror Picture Show, of course. It really is a bad movie, cheesy and corny, but I love it. I can quote it, I have a shirt with the cast on it, I've dressed up for showings of it, know pretty much all the calls, and have used the props.

Q: What movie are you ashamed that you like?


----------



## spiritangel

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Rocky Horror Picture Show, of course. It really is a bad movie, cheesy and corny, but I love it. I can quote it, I have a shirt with the cast on it, I've dressed up for showings of it, know pretty much all the calls, and have used the props.
> 
> Q: What movie are you ashamed that you like?



I think there is probably a long list as I really love teen movies like high school musical and camp rock, it goes all the way back to the gidget and frankie and annette movies as well

Q: What is your go to gauranteed to make you feel better about life movie?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Don't know why, but probably _Field of Dreams_.

Q: Is music important to you? why/why not?


----------



## pegz

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Don't know why, but probably _Field of Dreams_.
> 
> Q: Is music important to you? why/why not?



A. Music is VERY important to me. Every event in my life has a music memory associated with it. Music can make me happy, sad or calm me after a rough day.

Q. What was your first album you ever owned? (or cassette ..or cd...depending on your age)


----------



## Aust99

Spice World..... 


lol



Q: Will you watch Oprah's final show?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Spice World.....
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Will you watch Oprah's final show?



at some point in the future probaby am I in a hurry to not really I think I started to loose interest when she went back to all the sensasionalist stories and moved away from the spiritual stuff oh and the prechy weight loss stuff does get a tad boring as well


Q: What is something from childhood you find yourself craving as a grown up now?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> at some point in the future probaby am I in a hurry to not really I think I started to loose interest when she went back to all the sensasionalist stories and moved away from the spiritual stuff oh and the prechy weight loss stuff does get a tad boring as well
> 
> 
> Q: What is something from childhood you find yourself craving as a grown up now?



A: My mom used to make this awesome meal, called Cream Chicken on Toast. Pretty much it was a white gravy with chunks of chicken on toast. DELISH.

Q: What's your shampoo?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: My mom used to make this awesome meal, called Cream Chicken on Toast. Pretty much it was a white gravy with chunks of chicken on toast. DELISH.
> 
> Q: What's your shampoo?



I still miss clean and clear was great but alas they have not made that since my teen years I was a pantene girl but now I love garnier fructise makes my hair so soft and nice


Q: What is your favourite scent of body products?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> I still miss clean and clear was great but alas they have not made that since my teen years I was a pantene girl but now I love garnier fructise makes my hair so soft and nice
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite scent of body products?



A: Bath and Body Works Butterfly Flower  It's gorgeous smelling

Q: What is your favorite flower?


----------



## spiritangel

a) I have a few crepe myrtle and mini roses because I used to make bouquets for barbie to marry ken with them, roses forget me nots and frangapannis (I am sure there could be a whole list but yeah) oh and snap dragons


Q) Who was the first person to buy you flowers other than a parent or grandparent?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

spiritangel said:


> Q) Who was the first person to buy you flowers other than a parent or grandparent?




A) Myself...figured if I wanted them, had to get them myself. 

B) It is approaching summer now here...favorite summer memory?


----------



## Dromond

PunkyGurly74 said:


> A) Myself...figured if I wanted them, had to get them myself.
> 
> B) It is approaching summer now here...favorite summer memory?



A: Wedding day with my first wife. We managed to pick the hottest day of the year to hold our wedding on. I nearly passed out at the altar, and the church's air conditioner could not keep up. Everyone was drenched with sweat. Still, it was a wonderful day.

Q: What food do you hate the most?


----------



## 1love_emily

Dromond said:


> A: Wedding day with my first wife. We managed to pick the hottest day of the year to hold our wedding on. I nearly passed out at the altar, and the church's air conditioner could not keep up. Everyone was drenched with sweat. Still, it was a wonderful day.
> 
> Q: What food do you hate the most?



A: Pickles. Or anything pickled. 

Q: What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## pegz

1love_emily said:


> A: Pickles. Or anything pickled.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite holiday?



A. Christmas

Q. Do you have weekend plans?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

pegz said:


> A. Christmas
> 
> Q. Do you have weekend plans?



I do! My brother comes home from studying abroad in London tomorrow, followed by a huge party Saturday &... a date on Sunday! :batting: Kinda excited, yep.

A: Favorite cheese?


----------



## littlefairywren

sweetfrancaise said:


> I do! My brother comes home from studying abroad in London tomorrow, followed by a huge party Saturday &... a date on Sunday! :batting: Kinda excited, yep.
> 
> A: Favorite cheese?



A: I love baby mozzarella and fried haloumi...nomnom. 

Q: What's the best way to spend a cold morning?


----------



## fluffyandcute

A: The best way to spend a cold morning is cuddled up under covers with the one you love!!! :wubu::wubu:

Q: Coke or Diet Coke?


----------



## luvbigfellas

fluffyandcute said:


> A: The best way to spend a cold morning is cuddled up under covers with the one you love!!! :wubu::wubu:
> 
> Q: Coke or Diet Coke?



A: Diet Coke. I'm diabetic. 

Q: Are you close to your family?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A. I'm very close with my immediate family, siblings and parents that is, as for everyone else that's a blood relative, it depends. 

Q. Favorite historical figure?


----------



## Pitch

darlingzooloo said:


> A. I'm very close with my immediate family, siblings and parents that is, as for everyone else that's a blood relative, it depends.
> 
> Q. Favorite historical figure?



A. Sojourner Truth

Q. Favorite salad dressing? (random, I know)


----------



## penguin

Pitch said:


> Q. Favorite salad dressing? (random, I know)



A: I once had a raspberry vinagerette which was heavenly. I don't really have a favourite, though, because it depends entirely on the salad.

Q: Would you rather have a bath in a tub full of jelly beans that have been pre-sucked or a shower of warm beer? Assume both processes will get you clean, but you may be stinky/sticky afterwards.


----------



## darlingzooloo

A. I'm going with the beer....at least it's a liquid. XD;

Q. If you had to be Dorothy from wizard of oz or Alice from Alice in Wonderland...which would you choose?


----------



## 1love_emily

darlingzooloo said:


> A. I'm going with the beer....at least it's a liquid. XD;
> 
> Q. If you had to be Dorothy from wizard of oz or Alice from Alice in Wonderland...which would you choose?



A: Dorothy for sure! She has those fabulous shoes. And if you watch the wizard of oz movie, you see that the balloon at the end says "Omaha" 

Q: Would you rather relive high school or be 50 forever?


----------



## luvbigfellas

darlingzooloo said:


> A. I'm going with the beer....at least it's a liquid. XD;
> 
> Q. If you had to be Dorothy from wizard of oz or Alice from Alice in Wonderland...which would you choose?



A: Alice. I fear tornadoes, as much as I am fascinated by them.

Q: If you were one of the Disney princesses, which one would you be? (Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, Aurora, Tiana)


----------



## CastingPearls

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Alice. I fear tornadoes, as much as I am fascinated by them.
> 
> Q: If you were one of the Disney princesses, which one would you be? (Cinderella, Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, Aurora, Tiana)


Belle. She was a smart cookie and she saw the true person inside the Beast.

Q: You're at a restaurant and can order any appetizer and dessert only---choose wisely.


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> Belle. She was a smart cookie and she saw the true person inside the Beast.
> 
> Q: You're at a restaurant and can order any appetizer and dessert only---choose wisely.



A: Onion blossom. Strawberry shortcake.

Q: Do you like Pringles? If so, which ones?


----------



## hrd

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Do you like Pringles? If so, which ones?



a: Thai chilli and lime rice infusions -- it's the only flavor I've liked, and it really stinks that they don't sell them in America.

q: Do you speed when you drive?


----------



## CastingPearls

I am absolutely a lead foot. <hangs head in shame>

Q: What's in your pockets right now?


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> I am absolutely a lead foot. <hangs head in shame>
> 
> Q: What's in your pockets right now?



A: if my pants weren't across the room, I'd tell you.

Q: What's your favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: if my pants weren't across the room, I'd tell you.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite pair of shoes?



A: I have a pair of cute red gladiator-esque sandals that I adore... also my Berkinstock sandals 

Q: You can only wear one color for the rest of your life... what is it?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: You can only wear one color for the rest of your life... what is it?



A: Grey. No, seriously, a lot of grey's look good on me, and a guy can dress for any situation in shades of grey.

Q: Shorts....can they ever be worn with socks and shoes, or only ever with sandals?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: Grey. No, seriously, a lot of grey's look good on me, and a guy can dress for any situation in shades of grey.
> 
> Q: Shorts....can they ever be worn with socks and shoes, or only ever with sandals?



only if the shoes are sneakers and umm I refuse to answer the sandle thing and especially if socks are involved lol


Q: when was the last time you felt truly loved and cherished?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> only if the shoes are sneakers and umm I refuse to answer the sandle thing and especially if socks are involved lol
> 
> 
> Q: when was the last time you felt truly loved and cherished?



A: Right now, last night, any time he texts me  He has some magic that he sprinkles over everything whenever he talks that makes everything better. Like last night we were skyping and I was telling him about how much I hated myself my sophomore and junior year, and when I was close to tears he told me that he thought I was beautiful. 

Q: Would you rather relive high school or be 55 forever?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: Right now, last night, any time he texts me  He has some magic that he sprinkles over everything whenever he talks that makes everything better. Like last night we were skyping and I was telling him about how much I hated myself my sophomore and junior year, and when I was close to tears he told me that he thought I was beautiful.
> 
> Q: Would you rather relive high school or be 55 forever?



A: That would depend entirely on how bad my life is at 55. lol

Q: Do you think that when you lose something, you gain something else that changes your life?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: That would depend entirely on how bad my life is at 55. lol
> 
> Q: Do you think that when you lose something, you gain something else that changes your life?



A: No, I don't... When I was 15 a boy I used to babysit/my younger brothers best friend was murdered. He was only 11... Everyone in my community lost him, and I felt like I've had little to gain from that experience.

Q: Where was the best picture of you taken?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: No, I don't... When I was 15 a boy I used to babysit/my younger brothers best friend was murdered. He was only 11... Everyone in my community lost him, and I felt like I've had little to gain from that experience.
> 
> Q: Where was the best picture of you taken?



A: On my bed. It was a very 50-60s pinup picture.

Q: How long does it take you to love someone?


----------



## spiritangel

luvbigfellas said:


> A: On my bed. It was a very 50-60s pinup picture.
> 
> Q: How long does it take you to love someone?



I wish that was a simple answer honestly as long as it takes some people is fast others it sneaks up on me


Q: who was your first love and what were they like as a person ?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> I wish that was a simple answer honestly as long as it takes some people is fast others it sneaks up on me
> 
> 
> Q: who was your first love and what were they like as a person ?



A: First love? Well, I'd have to say my horse Red. But he's a horse  As for humans, probably my boyfriend. He's smart and sweet and really interesting and he really helped me.

Q: What is your favorite animal?


----------



## luvbigfellas

1love_emily said:


> A: First love? Well, I'd have to say my horse Red. But he's a horse  As for humans, probably my boyfriend. He's smart and sweet and really interesting and he really helped me.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite animal?



A: Bengal tiger. 

Q: What qualities, physical/mental/whatever, make you all weak-kneed?


----------



## 1love_emily

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Bengal tiger.
> 
> Q: What qualities, physical/mental/whatever, make you all weak-kneed?



A: Musicianship. I get all weak for musicians. I also appreciate pretty eyes and a great smile (with nice, clean, straight teeth preferably!) And height.. I'm like a roller coaster, I have a height requirement 

Q: What are you saving up your money for?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: Musicianship. I get all weak for musicians. I also appreciate pretty eyes and a great smile (with nice, clean, straight teeth preferably!) And height.. I'm like a roller coaster, I have a height requirement
> 
> Q: What are you saving up your money for?



there is a list I am systamatically trying to get all the craft supplies and bits and bobs I need so that I can creat what I want when I want more things like tools and re usable items 


Q: How old is to old to pull an all nighter?


----------



## luvbigfellas

spiritangel said:


> there is a list I am systamatically trying to get all the craft supplies and bits and bobs I need so that I can creat what I want when I want more things like tools and re usable items
> 
> 
> Q: How old is to old to pull an all nighter?



A: For me, I think when I hit 27 or 28, I stopped being able to pull all-nighters as well. I can still do it from time to time, but it wreaks havoc.

Q: How much can you drink?


----------



## pegz

luvbigfellas said:


> A: For me, I think when I hit 27 or 28, I stopped being able to pull all-nighters as well. I can still do it from time to time, but it wreaks havoc.
> 
> Q: How much can you drink?



A. Not much anymore... am a light weight for a fat girl 

Q. 3 things that bring you comfort?


----------



## spiritangel

pegz said:


> A. Not much anymore... am a light weight for a fat girl
> 
> Q. 3 things that bring you comfort?



A good book, chocolate and being in a great creative zone

Q) Current cant miss tv show?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> A good book, chocolate and being in a great creative zone
> 
> Q) Current cant miss tv show?



A: Hmm, the Simpsons, Glee, Make it or Break it, Family Guy

Q: What sport do you like the best?


----------



## OIFMountaineer

A: College football, unless it's during the Olympics. Then I like women's curling. (Scandinavian screaming is the hotness.) 

Q: Dream vacation spot?


----------



## hiddenexposure

OIFMountaineer said:


> A: College football, unless it's during the Olympics. Then I like women's curling. (Scandinavian screaming is the hotness.)
> 
> Q: Dream vacation spot?



A: This is a tough one but I think Italy would be a dream vacation spot. The architecture and the art alone would have me inspired for years. 

Q: Favorite character from a currently running sitcom and why.


----------



## pegz

hiddenexposure said:


> A: This is a tough one but I think Italy would be a dream vacation spot. The architecture and the art alone would have me inspired for years.
> 
> Q: Favorite character from a currently running sitcom and why.



A. Leonard from Big Bang Theory...... Geeky with a hot side... mmmmm


Q. Do you have a date this weekend?


----------



## danielson123

pegz said:


> Q. Do you have a date this weekend?



A: My best shot is banking on the Rapture actually occurring thus leaving me as the last man on Earth. This will then open up some women who have told me that they would date me then.

Q: How do you sleep? On your stomach, side, back?


----------



## Hathor

danielson123 said:


> Q: How do you sleep? On your stomach, side, back?



I usually fall asleep on my right side and wake up on my back. 

*Would you prefer a golden crown or a silver lion? *


----------



## 1love_emily

Hathor said:


> I usually fall asleep on my right side and wake up on my back.
> 
> *Would you prefer a golden crown or a silver lion? *



A: Hmm, I'm not quite sure what you mean. I suppose a lion. I don't want to be in charge of anything, but having nice things is nice, right?

Q: What was your best memory of high school?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Exchange trip to Germany. Probably my best summer ever.

Q: Would you ever kiss a member of same gender? (not family member)


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Would you ever kiss a member of same gender? (not family member)



A: Sure, have done, many times. Will likely do again. I'm open to opportunity.

Q: For the rest of your life, all your clothes will look absolutely fabulous and fit wonderfully, but will either be made of garbage bags that are strong but will rip easily if caught on something or material that will turn see through if it gets the slightest bit wet. Rain, snow, sweat, any moisture will turn the damp part of the outfit clear. Which will you choose?


----------



## OIFMountaineer

A: Insta-sheer clothing. Duct (wide electrical or gaffers, for you non-Yanks) tape gets to be expensive after awhile.

Q: How different is your life from what you expected it to be in high school?


----------



## hiddenexposure

OIFMountaineer said:


> A: Insta-sheer clothing. Duct (wide electrical or gaffers, for you non-Yanks) tape gets to be expensive after awhile.
> 
> Q: How different is your life from what you expected it to be in high school?



It's a fair amount different than what I expected and all for the good. I anticipated the whole "American Dream" by now but what I have in exchange are these great stories that involve doing things I love and really getting connected with the artistic side of me that I rejected for quite some time in favor of doing what would be the practical thing and seemingly lucrative thing.


Q: Speaking of high school and the formative years, name one thing you wished you had done in your teens.


----------



## spiritangel

hiddenexposure said:


> It's a fair amount different than what I expected and all for the good. I anticipated the whole "American Dream" by now but what I have in exchange are these great stories that involve doing things I love and really getting connected with the artistic side of me that I rejected for quite some time in favor of doing what would be the practical thing and seemingly lucrative thing.
> 
> 
> Q: Speaking of high school and the formative years, name one thing you wished you had done in your teens.



auditioned for nida and faught harder for acting lessons


Q: What annoys you more ticking clocks, dripping taps ect or bright light when your tired?


----------



## SuperMishe

Q: What annoys you more ticking clocks, dripping taps ect or bright light when your tired?

A: Probably a loud ticking clock. If I'm tired, I could be three feet form the bright sun and still fall asleep! lol!

Q: Do you believe in "Heaven" and "Hell"? If so, what do you think each is like?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Q: Do you believe in "Heaven" and "Hell"? If so, what do you think each is like?

A) Sorry for the short answer but no i don't 

Q) Do you ever feel like the black sheep in your family?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Yes I feel like the black sheep all the time. 

Q: What is your favorite biscuit and where can you get it?


----------



## Dmitra

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Yes I feel like the black sheep all the time.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite biscuit and where can you get it?



a: Biscuit biscuit is cheddar cheese and garlic, Cookie biscuit is almond macaroon with chocolate on top.

Q: Could you entertain yourself completely with your computer now? TV, movies, music, talking, reading, et cetera? (let's not go to the sexy place)


----------



## penguin

Dmitra said:


> Q: Could you entertain yourself completely with your computer now? TV, movies, music, talking, reading, et cetera? (let's not go to the sexy place)



A: Absolutely.

Q: Where would you rather spend the weekend - in an old, abandoned jail or an old, abandoned orphanage? Both have spiritual activity and you'll definitely experience some ghostly shenanigans whether you believe in them or not.


----------



## CastingPearls

I think there might be less malevolence in the orphanage so I'd choose that one, sad as it might be.

Q: Same question but an insane asylum or a site where there was a massacre or battle/war?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> I think there might be less malevolence in the orphanage so I'd choose that one, sad as it might be.
> 
> Q: Same question but an insane asylum or a site where there was a massacre or battle/war?



A: Insane asylum... I've seen Ghost Adventures, and I know weird shit goes down there. I've been ghost hunting before, so it's epically fun.

Q: If you could have a buffet of whatever you wanted, what would it be?


----------



## SuperMishe

1love_emily said:


> Q: If you could have a buffet of whatever you wanted, what would it be?



A: I hate buffets.... but if I had to choose - it would be a dessert buffet! :eat2:

Q: If all you knew about someone was his/her email address and you needed to get revenge on this person, what would you do?


----------



## 1love_emily

SuperMishe said:


> A: I hate buffets.... but if I had to choose - it would be a dessert buffet! :eat2:
> 
> Q: If all you knew about someone was his/her email address and you needed to get revenge on this person, what would you do?



A: I would Rick Roll them. 

Q: Who was the last text in your inbox from?


----------



## CastingPearls

My best friend's teenage son who has a crush on me.
Message: Aunt Lainey, did you know my autotext comes up with your name as Looney?

Q: Assuming your pet could say one thing to you, what would you expect it to be? What would you like it to be?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> My best friend's teenage son who has a crush on me.
> Message: Aunt Lainey, did you know my autotext comes up with your name as Looney?
> 
> Q: Assuming your pet could say one thing to you, what would you expect it to be? What would you like it to be?



A: I would hope Red would just gush about how much he loves me and is glad that I rescued him. But in reality, I bet he'd sound like an old cranky Jewish man and just yell at me to get him more carrots  That horse loves me and I love him, so I joke around about us. 

Q: What is your favorite pet that you have/have had?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A little black poodle we had when I was much younger. Smart as a whip, funny and loving. Just like me! 

Q: Are you a dog or a cat person?


----------



## pegz

A. I have both. And love them equally. Right now the cat dominates, however, when the time comes to get another pet it will likely be another dog. 

Q. What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## spiritangel

pegz said:


> A. I have both. And love them equally. Right now the cat dominates, however, when the time comes to get another pet it will likely be another dog.
> 
> Q. What is your favorite time of day?



Midnight there is something about the witching hour a sense of magic is possible


Q: do you play any online games aside from the usual facebook type of games?


----------



## Sweetie

spiritangel said:


> Midnight there is something about the witching hour a sense of magic is possible
> 
> 
> Q: do you play any online games aside from the usual facebook type of games?




Nope.


Q: How do you deal with the pain when someone breaks your heart? Practical things are what I'm after here.


----------



## CastingPearls

I occupy my thoughts with other things, stay busy. throw myself into my blogs and writing, rely heavily on friends' encouragement, realize that he didn't deserve me and there are many more out there, and chalk it up to a learning experience.

Q: When was the last time you got drunk and what were you drinking?


----------



## Aust99

Last night.... drinking white wine with dinner. Then vodka mixed with lime and soda while out on the town. 

Q: Favourite outfit from your past... please describe in detail and any happy memories attached???


----------



## 1love_emily

Aust99 said:


> Last night.... drinking white wine with dinner. Then vodka mixed with lime and soda while out on the town.
> 
> Q: Favourite outfit from your past... please describe in detail and any happy memories attached???



A: Hmm, I have this great dress. It's a white V-necky sundress with a pattern of blue/grey/green/purple splotches on it. I wore it to get some of my senior photos taken with Red. Yes, I wore my dress on my horse. Like a beast.

Q: What is your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Sweetie

1love_emily said:


> Q: What is your favorite childhood memory?



I don't have just one memory but the years between the ages of about 5-8 going swimming at the local pool in the summer was just sooo much fun. Eating bologna sandwiches mom brought and laying on the towel in the sun. Pretending I was a mermaid. 

Q: What types of tv shows do you enjoy?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> I occupy my thoughts with other things, stay busy. throw myself into my blogs and writing, rely heavily on friends' encouragement, realize that he didn't deserve me and there are many more out there, and chalk it up to a learning experience.
> 
> (snipped)



Thanks CP. Great ideas.


----------



## pegz

Sweetie said:


> I don't have just one memory but the years between the ages of about 5-8 going swimming at the local pool in the summer was just sooo much fun. Eating bologna sandwiches mom brought and laying on the towel in the sun. Pretending I was a mermaid.
> 
> Q: What types of tv shows do you enjoy?



A. CSI-Las Vegas, Criminal Minds, NCIS... so I guess I'm sort of hooked on the murder/mystery/whodunit stuff. Occasionally I get into viewer created vids on Current. 

Q. You just fired up your grill... what are you putting on it?


----------



## danielson123

pegz said:


> Q. You just fired up your grill... what are you putting on it?



A: Lets put it this way. What won't I be putting on it? We made bison burgers the other day. My friend and I will grill anything.

Q: What decade do you wish you could re-live or live through for the first time?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

danielson123 said:


> A: Lets put it this way. What won't I be putting on it? We made bison burgers the other day. My friend and I will grill anything.
> 
> Q: What decade do you wish you could re-live or live through for the first time?



A: The forties, no question. The music, the clothes, the suits, the rationing and the Blitz. Just put me in England and I'd be happy.

Q: What decade (say, in the past hundred years) do you think is the worst and you wish could be obliterated? Without consequences, of course.


----------



## danielson123

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What decade (say, in the past hundred years) do you think is the worst and you wish could be obliterated? Without consequences, of course.



A: The 2000's, relatively, sucked. Nothing productive happened in any walk of life besides the growth of the internet. Where were we as a human race during this decade?

Q: Last person you had a fight with?


----------



## spiritangel

danielson123 said:


> A: The 2000's, relatively, sucked. Nothing productive happened in any walk of life besides the growth of the internet. Where were we as a human race during this decade?
> 
> Q: Last person you had a fight with?



a friend who I am still not speaking to after very inappropriate comments about my sister (I still get furious even thinking about it)


Q: Best advice your grandmother ever gave you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: always enjoy talking to people, no matter their station in life, as you can learn something interesting from everyone. 

Q: do you like to flirt?


----------



## luvbigfellas

Never2fat4me said:


> A: always enjoy talking to people, no matter their station in life, as you can learn something interesting from everyone.
> 
> Q: do you like to flirt?



A: I'm going to quote Blanche: "I'm from the South! Flirting is a part of my heritage!"

Q: Where do you wish you were from?


----------



## Latte

luvbigfellas said:


> Q: Where do you wish you were from?



A: Ireland! It's beautiful and I would love to have the accent. Cali ain't bad though.

Q: What was your most interesting job?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Latte said:


> A: Ireland! It's beautiful and I would love to have the accent. Cali ain't bad though.
> 
> Q: What was your most interesting job?



A: I spent a week volunteering at the Celebrity Scientology Center with one of my teachers in high school. I didn't think twice about how weird it was for him to be taking _students_ to a Scientology shindig (the L. Ron gala) until he started giving out pamphlets. Informative and terrifying! 

Q: Favorite theme park ride? I'd love to limit this to Disney theme park ride, but not everyone's been.


----------



## Sweetie

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: I spent a week volunteering at the Celebrity Scientology Center with one of my teachers in high school. I didn't think twice about how weird it was for him to be taking _students_ to a Scientology shindig (the L. Ron gala) until he started giving out pamphlets. Informative and terrifying!
> 
> Q: Favorite theme park ride? I'd love to limit this to Disney theme park ride, but not everyone's been.



A. Mr. Toad's Wild Ride. 


Q: Are you a spender or a saver?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A. Mr. Toad's Wild Ride.
> 
> 
> Q: Are you a spender or a saver?



A: A little bit of both. The money I get in cash from my job I spend, but the money in checks all goes into saving. I want to have enough money to not worry about limiting myself with friends, but I don't want to stress too much about college 

Q: Are you buying Gaga's new album today?


----------



## Aust99

No.... I don't get the hype.



Q: what do you do if you can't get to sleep?


----------



## Latte

Aust99 said:


> No.... I don't get the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Q: what do you do if you can't get to sleep?



A: I take melatonin every night for that exact reason. Otherwise I watch Anthony Bourdain's _No Reservations_ or _How It's Made_. For some reason, both of those knock me right out. 

Q: Would you ever consider becoming a minimalist?


----------



## mel

Q: Would you ever consider becoming a minimalist?
A: I don't think I could. Im too spoiled.


Q: What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## rellis10

A: Of all time, Lost....that i'm watching now, Cowboy Bebop (which i've downloaded)

Q: What is your favorite meal to cook?


----------



## mel

Q: What is your favorite meal to cook?
A: Thanksgiving dinner. I make the BEST dressing  

Q: Is there a new movie in theatres you want to see?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: What is your favorite meal to cook?
> A: Thanksgiving dinner. I make the BEST dressing
> 
> Q: Is there a new movie in theatres you want to see?



A: I really want to see Bridesmaids

Q: What's your self confidence jam?


----------



## hiddenexposure

1love_emily said:


> A: I really want to see Bridesmaids
> 
> Q: What's your self confidence jam?



A:Get me Bodied! 
I listen to it during every work out and it makes it that much more awesome 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQaYXaPliIs&feature=related

Q: Favorite dessert to make or just eat


----------



## Sweetie

hiddenexposure said:


> A:Get me Bodied!
> I listen to it during every work out and it makes it that much more awesome
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQaYXaPliIs&feature=related
> 
> Q: Favorite dessert to make or just eat



A: Cheesecake. :eat2:

Q: What three traits do you find most attractive in other people?


----------



## mel

Q: Favorite dessert to make or just eat
A: Fav ...hmm...ok new fav is Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Therapy..YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

was the 1st time I ever went into a B and J shop 


Q: What is your fav flavor of ice cream?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Burgundy cherry (aka black cherry)

Q: Do you enjoy having a lover eat off you? If so, what do you like to serve? And where?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Burgundy cherry (aka black cherry)
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy having a lover eat off you? If so, what do you like to serve? And where?



A: hmm, I've never done that, so my answer is lame... "urrhhh IDK"

Q: What do you want to be famous for?


----------



## hiddenexposure

Sweetie said:


> A: Cheesecake. :eat2:
> 
> Q: What three traits do you find most attractive in other people?



A: Smile, sense of humor and compassion 


Qescribe your ideal weekend.


----------



## mel

Q: Describe your ideal weekend.

A: Private beach, pina coloada's, warm weather, private massuese(sp?), great sex, no sunburning, no dramaand I will throw in winning the lottery 

Q: How many times a day do you think about having sex?


----------



## Sweetie

mel said:


> Q: Describe your ideal weekend.
> 
> A: Private beach, pina coloada's, warm weather, private massuese(sp?), great sex, no sunburning, no dramaand I will throw in winning the lottery
> 
> Q: How many times a day do you think about having sex?



A: AT LEAST 60 x 24 = OMG I need a life!

Q: Do you believe in love?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes. I always will. 

Q: Do you read more on the internet or from paper/publications?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Yes. I always will.
> 
> Q: Do you read more on the internet or from paper/publications?



A: Probably internet... it's just easier for me as a student.

Q: What's your favorite magazine?


----------



## Sweetie

1love_emily said:


> A: Probably internet... it's just easier for me as a student.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite magazine?



A: Woman's Day

Q: When was the last time you lost your temper?


----------



## CastingPearls

National Geographic

It's very rare for me to get angry. I think I lunged at a conference room table to grab my boss by the throat. He accused me of stealing to cover up his own shenanigans. Long story. Most of the time I just get irritated which was as recent as an hour ago.


Q: Can you separate that when people disagree with you that that doesn't mean they don't like you? And further, if you argue or fight, that doesn't mean they don't love you?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> National Geographic
> 
> It's very rare for me to get angry. I think I lunged at a conference room table to grab my boss by the throat. He accused me of stealing to cover up his own shenanigans. Long story. Most of the time I just get irritated which was as recent as an hour ago.
> 
> 
> Q: Can you separate that when people disagree with you that that doesn't mean they don't like you? And further, if you argue or fight, that doesn't mean they don't love you?



A: I can now. When I was younger I took everything as a personal attack. 

Q: Where would you live if you could choose any place in the world (money not being an obstacle)?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A: I can now. When I was younger I took everything as a personal attack.
> 
> Q: Where would you live if you could choose any place in the world (money not being an obstacle)?



A: Denver area. I love the mountains, I love the city, and I love that someone special lives there 

Q: What has been your most recent epiphany?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: That things are more okay than I tend to think they are. 

Q: Which would you rather have to deal with: spiders, snakes, or BEEEEES!?!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Snakes.

Q: If you could have been born in another country which one would you have been born in?


----------



## 1love_emily

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Snakes.
> 
> Q: If you could have been born in another country which one would you have been born in?



A: Hmm, probably England. They have sexy accents

Q: What is your favorite accent?


----------



## mel

Q: What is your favorite accent?
A: Australian..<swoon>

Q: If you could have your choice tomorrow am of sleeping in an additional 3 hours or getting a free 250.00 which woujld you choose?


----------



## Sweetie

mel said:


> Q: What is your favorite accent?
> A: Australian..<swoon>
> 
> Q: If you could have your choice tomorrow am of sleeping in an additional 3 hours or getting a free 250.00 which woujld you choose?



A: The money! 

Q: What do you do to relax at the end of a stressful day?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: What is your favorite accent?
> A: Australian..<swoon>
> 
> Q: If you could have your choice tomorrow am of sleeping in an additional 3 hours or getting a free 250.00 which woujld you choose?



A: Free $250.00 I'm lusting after a new $600 trombone case that's supposed to be the best in the world. 

Q: What's your favorite movie?


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Q: What is your favorite accent?
> A: Australian..<swoon>
> 
> Q: If you could have your choice tomorrow am of sleeping in an additional 3 hours or getting a free 250.00 which woujld you choose?



A: 250.00, no question. I don't really sleep.

Q: Are you a neat freak?


----------



## Sweetie

1love_emily said:


> A: Free $250.00 I'm lusting after a new $600 trombone case that's supposed to be the best in the world.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite movie?



A: Madagascar (yes, I'm a kid at heart)

Q: What is your secret vice?


----------



## mel

Q: Are you a neat freak?
A: LOLOLOLOLOL...NO  


Q: Do you snore?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: Are you a neat freak?
> A: LOLOLOLOLOL...NO
> 
> 
> Q: Do you snore?



A: haha, no! I hope not :/

Q: Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Sweetie

1love_emily said:


> A: Free $250.00 I'm lusting after a new $600 trombone case that's supposed to be the best in the world.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite movie?





Sweetie said:


> A: Madagascar (yes, I'm a kid at heart)
> 
> Q: What is your secret vice?





1love_emily said:


> A: haha, no! I hope not :/
> 
> Q: Dark or milk chocolate?



A: Dark!

Q: Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A: Dark!
> 
> Q: Do you sing in the shower?



A: Oh yes. Right now I'm singing lots of love songs. I love summer and I love love. 

Q: What is your best childhood memory?


----------



## mel

Q: What is your best childhood memory?
A: Sitting on the screened porch with my Grandma, drinking ice water and cracking open and eating pecans just picked up from the yard (dropped off the tree), summertime, the bug man coming by to spray, hearing the races going on at the local stadium and the fireflies buzzing around in the frontyard ...all of that happened at the same time by the way 


Q: Have you ever dashed and dined?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: What is your best childhood memory?
> A: Sitting on the screened porch with my Grandma, drinking ice water and cracking open and eating pecans just picked up from the yard (dropped off the tree), summertime, the bug man coming by to spray, hearing the races going on at the local stadium and the fireflies buzzing around in the frontyard ...all of that happened at the same time by the way
> 
> 
> Q: Have you ever dashed and dined?



A: Noooo I definitely haven't... the only illegal thing I do is J-Walk 

Q: What's your favorite flower?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: Noooo I definitely haven't... the only illegal thing I do is J-Walk
> 
> Q: What's your favorite flower?



I have a long list but today I am partial to snap dragons especially after watching coraline on the weekend


Q: What movie are you still itching to see that you have not seen as yet that has already been released not one that your waiting to come out?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

spiritangel said:


> I have a long list but today I am partial to snap dragons especially after watching coraline on the weekend
> 
> 
> Q: What movie are you still itching to see that you have not seen as yet that has already been released not one that your waiting to come out?



A: Thor!! Hee. I'm pretty excited to see that one.

Q: Do you like your given name? Would you change it if you could? To what?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not sure I would choose my name if I was naming me, but I like it fine and wouldn't change it.

Q: What do you choose: great orgasmic sex every night and crappy sleep or great sleep every night but crappy sex?


----------



## CastingPearls

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Not sure I would choose my name if I was naming me, but I like it fine and wouldn't change it.
> 
> Q: What do you choose: great orgasmic sex every night and crappy sleep or great sleep every night but crappy sex?


The sex. I'm an insomniac. I've been accustomed to little or no sleep my entire life.

Q: What color is your bedroom painted? If you could change it, what color what that be?


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> The sex. I'm an insomniac. I've been accustomed to little or no sleep my entire life.
> 
> Q: What color is your bedroom painted? If you could change it, what color what that be?



A) The color it is now is white, but I would like something in a blue.

Q) Who is your go-to person for advice?


----------



## spiritangel

samuraiscott said:


> A) The color it is now is white, but I would like something in a blue.
> 
> Q) Who is your go-to person for advice?



julie and catherine

Q) What is the best advice you can give a teenager?


----------



## mz_puss

A) before you make any serious decisions think how they will not only affect you tomorrow but 5 years from now. and think of all possible consequences. 

Q) why do people keep reporting my facebook ? its been deleted will people miss me ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) before you make any serious decisions think how they will not only affect you tomorrow but 5 years from now. and think of all possible consequences.
> 
> Q) why do people keep reporting my facebook ? its been deleted will people miss me ?



because they are jelous of your insane sexyness and complete bombshellness that they cant handle it and have to hate on you

and of course your already missed


Q) What are your top 3 songs of the moment?


----------



## CastingPearls

Deadliest Catch - Kirk Dikdik and the Bongos 
Funky Gerbil - Parry Gripp
I'm Not Cool - The Soho Dolls


Q: First place you would go if you went to the foreign country of your choice?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I have visited most of Europe and a good bit of Asia, so I would probably choose somewhere like Vietnam (love the food and for a bit of adventure) or to Puerto Rico (I know not really a foreign country, but I have friends from there and they make it sound so beautiful and friendly).

Q: Do you plan on going to the Vegas bash? if you are, why and what do you want to get out of going? if not, why not?


----------



## Sweetie

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I have visited most of Europe and a good bit of Asia, so I would probably choose somewhere like Vietnam (love the food and for a bit of adventure) or to Puerto Rico (I know not really a foreign country, but I have friends from there and they make it sound so beautiful and friendly).
> 
> Q: Do you plan on going to the Vegas bash? if you are, why and what do you want to get out of going? if not, why not?



A: No. Money, money, money and of course...extremely shy.

Q: Where is the last place you've vacationed at?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Sweetie said:


> A: No. Money, money, money and of course...extremely shy.
> 
> Q: Where is the last place you've vacationed at?




A: Chicago!! To visit the bestie.

Q: What are your top three favorite smells?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Bacon, chocolate and the scent of a beautiful woman. 

Q: If you had to lose one of your five senses, which would it be and why?


----------



## GentleSavage

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: If you had to lose one of your five senses, which would it be and why?



A: I would have to say sight, but really just by process of elimination. I love to cook, so obviously taste and smell must remain. I'm kind of OCD about the texture of things, so touch must be here. And I love listening to music and seeing (or in this case hearing) concerts and shows and stuff. There are a lot of substitutions for lack of sight. 

Q: What is your favorite language (Even if you can't speak it)?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

GentleSavage said:


> A: I would have to say sight, but really just by process of elimination. I love to cook, so obviously taste and smell must remain. I'm kind of OCD about the texture of things, so touch must be here. And I love listening to music and seeing (or in this case hearing) concerts and shows and stuff. There are a lot of substitutions for lack of sight.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite language (Even if you can't speak it)?



A: French, closely followed by Portuguese and Gaelic.

Q: Granny panties, thongs, hipsters or briefs? Or, for men, boxers, briefs or a combination thereof?


----------



## Sweetie

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: French, closely followed by Portuguese and Gaelic.
> 
> Q: Granny panties, thongs, hipsters or briefs? Or, for men, boxers, briefs or a combination thereof?



A: Briefs. Plain cotton or silky lacy ones depending on my mood. 

Q: What are three things you can't do without every day?


----------



## mz_puss

A) a hug, my mobile, orange juice 

Q) where was your secret adventure place or hidden world when you were a child ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) a hug, my mobile, orange juice
> 
> Q) where was your secret adventure place or hidden world when you were a child ?



Gurn I was apparently an alien princess, and my so called sister was actually a spy or some such, we had pictures of the planet we even had our own language and would talk in it to each other and understand what was said

weirdly the capital of the planey had actually litterally split from the planet 


Q) What fictional character do you wish you could be friends with in real life?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> Gurn I was apparently an alien princess, and my so called sister was actually a spy or some such, we had pictures of the planet we even had our own language and would talk in it to each other and understand what was said
> 
> weirdly the capital of the planey had actually litterally split from the planet
> 
> 
> Q) What fictional character do you wish you could be friends with in real life?



A: Harry Potter, for real. Actually, the entire wizarding gang... Hermione seems like she'd be an awesome friend... we know she is!

Q: If you could live in one fictional place, where would it be?


----------



## CleverBomb

A: The present, _as popularly imagined in 1961_. You know, where we have flying cars, world peace, orbital vacations, and safe nuclear power that's too cheap to meter. Obviously, none of the various unpleasantries of the actual last 50 years would have transpired.

Q:Could the lifestyle you live now (friends, job, etc) have existed 25 years ago?

-Rusty


----------



## 1love_emily

CleverBomb said:


> A: The present, _as popularly imagined in 1961_. You know, where we have flying cars, world peace, orbital vacations, and safe nuclear power that's too cheap to meter. Obviously, none of the various unpleasantries of the actual last 50 years would have transpired.
> 
> Q:Could the lifestyle you live now (friends, job, etc) have existed 25 years ago?
> 
> -Rusty



A: No, since I'm only 18 

Q: Would you rather travel into the past or travel into the future?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: No, since I'm only 18
> 
> Q: Would you rather travel into the past or travel into the future?



I have always felt I was better suited to the rock n roll era (note talking bobby sox and jukeboxes here) but I am ever so curious to see how we evolve as well cant I just build a flux capacitor and do both?

Q: If you could be a fly on the wall in one place and hear and see everything that was happening where? who would you spy on? and why?


----------



## Latte

A: I'd want to go to Pantone HQ and see how they choose the color of the year because I'm always fascinated by think tanks and trend analysis. Oooh, or the next script writing session for Dr. Who! /nerd

Q: If you had to get a tattoo tomorrow, where and what would it be and why?


----------



## shinyapple

Latte said:


> Q: If you had to get a tattoo tomorrow, where and what would it be and why?



I've had a few planned for a while now, but my next one will be a sketch of a cherry tree done in a less traditional form, all black except the blossoms. It's a memorial for my grandfather and planned to go from the center of my upper back and the branches up onto the nape of my neck.


Q. If you are honest in your heart of hearts...do you have a favorite family member? If so, which one and why?


----------



## retep

my brothers dog. He understands me and doesent judge my wheelchair


----------



## shinyapple

Your turn to ask a question, retep


----------



## retep

what is your lifelong dream


----------



## 1love_emily

retep said:


> what is your lifelong dream



My lifelong dream would be to be a professional trombone player in any major orchestra - preferably Colorado Symphony. I also want to be happily in love and married 

Q: What's your favorite word?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite word?



A) Well, it isnt like Ive ever really chosen a favourite word, and Im sure it would change regularly. But right now I seem to be fond of facetious. 

Q) If a genie was going to roll back the clock, so that you were going to go through one year of life over again, to what age would you _least_ want to go back?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I don't think I have a least-favorite age. I have some definite favorite times, but nothing I really hate or regret. I suppose I would like least to go back to when I was 31 as I lost my father that year, but there were other good things that happened then too.

Q: Tell us about the time you got the most drunk...


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Tell us about the time you got the most drunk...



A: I went to after work/farewell drinks at our regular pub one Friday night, and over the course of a few hours drank two and half bottles of wine, without getting up from the table (other people got the other bottles for me). I was drunk enough to not realise my cousin was sitting at the next table until she told me who she was, and once I stood up I was incredibly drunk. It was incredibly crowded out, as there was the Valley Fiesta going on, and I was so drunk it was like I had blinders on. I could only follow one person/thought/direction at a time, so when Michelle told me to leave with her (she was taking me home to take care of me), I did. Some others came along as they were going the same direction, and when Donna said hey let's go to the Wickham (a gay bar), I started following her instead. Then someone jumped out of a cab right next to me and I saw it was my friend Debbie, and I was very excited to see her and almost left with her, but Michelle - who by now was at the cab rank on the other side of the street - was calling for me. So I said goodbye to Debbie and crossed the road. Without looking. There was a lot of traffic out, but I was very lucky that there wasn't any at that time. I'm really surprised I didn't get hit by a car, as I was one of those drunks that they warn drivers about. I did feel a bit seedy the next day, but wasn't really hungover. That is the only time I've been so drunk I've been barely able to think. I've been really, _really_ drunk at other times, but not so much I was in danger of getting hit by a car or going off with strangers. I'm so glad I had someone looking out for me that time. I do have funnier drunk stories, but that's not for now 

Q: Would you prefer to live next to a rabid Michael Bolton or Celine Dion fan, knowing that they would be playing their music loudly all the time.


----------



## CastingPearls

His opera album was NOT HORRIBLE so I'd go with Bolton. 
He does a decent Nessun Dorma

Q: Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## pegz

A. Not allergic to anything...so far 

Q. Movie, Music or Book.... what would you choose tonight?


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> A. Not allergic to anything...so far
> 
> Q. Movie, Music or Book.... what would you choose tonight?



A. Book

Q. Do you like your smile?


----------



## mel

Q. Do you like your smile?
A: It's ok..but I feel I show too much gum 


Q: Where would you like to wake up in the morning?


----------



## Sweetie

mel said:


> Q. Do you like your smile?
> A: It's ok..but I feel I show too much gum
> 
> 
> Q: Where would you like to wake up in the morning?



A: Honestly, with my man who isn't my man anymore. 

Q: Do you have any pets?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you have any pets?
A: Yep, my baby girl doggie 


Q: Do you like spiders?


----------



## Sweetie

mel said:


> Q: Do you have any pets?
> A: Yep, my baby girl doggie
> 
> 
> Q: Do you like spiders?




A: HATE THEM!!!!! 


Q: Do you watch reality tv? If you do, what shows? If you don't, why not?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you watch reality tv? If you do, what shows? If you don't, why not?
A: Oh gosh, YES...pretty anything on Bravo .. I couldnt even to begin to tell you all the names ..lol how bad is that?? In fact RHONY is coming on !

Q: How often do you go TO the movies?


----------



## spiritangel

mel said:


> Q: Do you watch reality tv? If you do, what shows? If you don't, why not?
> A: Oh gosh, YES...pretty anything on Bravo .. I couldnt even to begin to tell you all the names ..lol how bad is that?? In fact RHONY is coming on !
> 
> Q: How often do you go TO the movies?



not often enough like once a year if I am lucky stupid town with its supid old movie cinema with seats I dont fit in 


Q:what is a movie on your must see list when it is released?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would have said Hangover 2 as I really liked the original, but I still haven't had time to see it even though it was released recently.

Q: How do you like your bacon: fried to a crisp and crumbly or still soft enough to cut?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I would have said Hangover 2 as I really liked the original, but I still haven't had time to see it even though it was released recently.
> 
> Q: How do you like your bacon: fried to a crisp and crumbly or still soft enough to cut?



A: Still soft and fatty and delicious. Man, now I want some bacon.

Q: What do you want right at this moment?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What do you want right at this moment?



A: A date.

Q: TV show that needed another season?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A) Peace and Quiet

Q) Whats the last big purchase you made?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: A date.
> 
> Q: TV show that needed another season?



A: Hmm.... Wild Thornberries. I loved that show!

Q: What are you wearing? Not provocative, I promise!


----------



## danielson123

Robbie_Rob said:


> Q) Whats the last big purchase you made?



A: Smackdown vs. Raw 2011 for 360

Wearing: My 'Hello Newman' shirt and khaki shorts.

Q: Coolest person you know?


----------



## spiritangel

A tough call but would have to say Nathan and Alana 



Q: What is your favourite thing to bake that is regional to you?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> A tough call but would have to say Nathan and Alana
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite thing to bake that is regional to you?



A: To bake? Hmm... I don't know if it's regional but I make really great blondies/cookie bars. It's yellow cake mix and chocolate chips 

Q: What's the most played song on your iPod?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's the most played song on your iPod?



A: IPOD--I'm a parent, I don't get to have the cool toys  I do have an MP3, but the screen died a few months ago so I can't change it out of random play mode. However the song played around the house most right now is "The Stand" by MotherMother. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50LShhlkTfw

Q: What was the first time you got really drunk?


----------



## Sweetie

Tad said:


> A: IPOD--I'm a parent, I don't get to have the cool toys  I do have an MP3, but the screen died a few months ago so I can't change it out of random play mode. However the song played around the house most right now is "The Stand" by MotherMother. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50LShhlkTfw
> 
> Q: What was the first time you got really drunk?



A: When I was 13. Our town used to have an Oktoberfest celebration that went the whole length of our town (about 20 blocks), and I don't know how I got it but I drank almost a fifth of gin. I was soooooooooooo sick. 

Q: Do you remember your first kiss?


----------



## penguin

Sweetie said:


> Q: Do you remember your first kiss?



A: Yes. With a girl, 11. With a boy, 13.

Q: What would you prefer, the gift of reading minds or invisibility?


----------



## hrd

penguin said:


> Q: What would you prefer, the gift of reading minds or invisibility?



a: Reading minds, but only if it has an on/off switch and volume control.

q: What's your main hobby?


----------



## pegz

hrd said:


> q: What's your main hobby?




A. Quilting... but haven't been doing that much lately

Q. 3 people you want at your holiday BBQ?


----------



## 1love_emily

pegz said:


> A. Quilting... but haven't been doing that much lately
> 
> Q. 3 people you want at your holiday BBQ?



A: Derek (Dism4l), my aunt Anne and my best friend Linnea

Q: What's the coolest piece of technology you own?


----------



## mel

Q: What's the coolest piece of technology you own?
A: Coolest? My new underwater camera  


Q: When was the last time you went fishing?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: What's the coolest piece of technology you own?
> A: Coolest? My new underwater camera
> 
> 
> Q: When was the last time you went fishing?



A: I went fishing in a stocked trout stream in Branson Missouri. I actually caught a fish!

Q: What are you listening to right now?


----------



## herin

1love_emily said:


> Q: What are you listening to right now?



A: The sound of my fan.

Q: What is your favorite constellation?


----------



## 1love_emily

herin said:


> A: The sound of my fan.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite constellation?



A: Orion... only because he's the only one I can specifically find

Q: What song lyric is the most "influential" to you right now?


----------



## Sweetie

1love_emily said:


> A: Orion... only because he's the only one I can specifically find
> 
> Q: What song lyric is the most "influential" to you right now?



A: "Gotta Be" by Des'ree

Q: What's your beverage of choice?


----------



## coriander

Sweetie said:


> A: "Gotta Be" by Des'ree
> 
> Q: What's your beverage of choice?



A: Diet Coke. It has become a problem. 

Q: Do you like Martha Stwart?


----------



## penguin

coriander said:


> Q: Do you like Martha Stwart?



A: I'm pretty neutral about her. I've never gone out of my way to watch her show, but she hasn't annoyed me too much when I have seen her in action.

Q: Do you open bottles and jars with your dominant or non dominant hand? (I always open them with my non dominant hand)


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> A: I'm pretty neutral about her. I've never gone out of my way to watch her show, but she hasn't annoyed me too much when I have seen her in action.
> 
> Q: Do you open bottles and jars with your dominant or non dominant hand? (I always open them with my non dominant hand)



A: I open them with my dominant (left) hand

Q: What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## pegz

1love_emily said:


> A: I open them with my dominant (left) hand
> 
> Q: What did you want to be when you grew up?



A. Bobby Shermans wife. (that shows my age)

Q. Any special dishes on the menu this weekend?


----------



## spiritangel

pegz said:


> A. Bobby Shermans wife. (that shows my age)
> 
> Q. Any special dishes on the menu this weekend?



lots of home made saussage rolls (def learn my lesson about making up a double mix although not sure how my sister stretches one lot of it for 5 sheets of pastry) and coconut jam slice 


Q: What are your plans for sunday?


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> Q: What are your plans for sunday?



A: No real plans as yet, though I might hit the park with the kid or go shopping.

Q: What was your favourite toy as a kid?


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> A: No real plans as yet, though I might hit the park with the kid or go shopping.
> 
> Q: What was your favourite toy as a kid?



A: I have a much loved sock monkey named Bing. He was my best friend and he went EVERYWHERE with me up until I was 5 or so

Q: What's your biggest pet peeve? Mine is when people don't text back


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Yeah I definitely hate that as well. Hmm my biggest pet peeve is probably is when people lie. It's never ok to do that. Ever. 

Q: What kind of cologne/perfume do you wear?


----------



## Sweetie

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Yeah I definitely hate that as well. Hmm my biggest pet peeve is probably is when people lie. It's never ok to do that. Ever.
> 
> Q: What kind of cologne/perfume do you wear?



A: Philosophy Amazing Grace or their Falling in Love depending on my mood.

Q: What's the first movie you went to see at a theatre? (Mine was the animated 101 Dalmations many years ago. )


----------



## mel

Q: What's the first movie you went to see at a theatre? (Mine was the animated 101 Dalmations many years ago. )

A: Snow White pops in my mind. I think it was a drive in though. I only have a vague memory of it. 


Q: Do you sleep naked or in Pj's?


----------



## penguin

mel said:


> Q: Do you sleep naked or in Pj's?



A: Naked unless it's really cold or I'm sleeping at someone else's place.

Q: Would you rather be made of wool (crocheted or knitted, doesn't matter) or like a Barbie doll (stiff limbs, limited joint movements, etc)? You would be the same size and shape you are now, with real working parts, you're just either wool or plastic.


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> A: Naked unless it's really cold or I'm sleeping at someone else's place.
> 
> Q: Would you rather be made of wool (crocheted or knitted, doesn't matter) or like a Barbie doll (stiff limbs, limited joint movements, etc)? You would be the same size and shape you are now, with real working parts, you're just either wool or plastic.



A: Make me out of wool. I like being soft and squishy. :batting:

Q: What do you do when you're angry to calm yourself...or do you just GO WITH IT AND KICK BUTT?


----------



## mel

Q: What do you do when you're angry to calm yourself...or do you just GO WITH IT AND KICK BUTT?

A: well..first I get real quiet..then I get real loud..lol..then to calm down, I take a deep breath..over and over..then I get something cold to drink and just try to clear my mind. 

If that doesnt work..then I kick ass! KA CHING~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Q: What are you going to be doing tonight at midnight?


----------



## spiritangel

mel said:


> Q: What do you do when you're angry to calm yourself...or do you just GO WITH IT AND KICK BUTT?
> 
> A: well..first I get real quiet..then I get real loud..lol..then to calm down, I take a deep breath..over and over..then I get something cold to drink and just try to clear my mind.
> 
> If that doesnt work..then I kick ass! KA CHING~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Q: What are you going to be doing tonight at midnight?



Either catching up on email readings or kart racing in toon town 


Q: Are you trying anything new today?


----------



## luvbigfellas

spiritangel said:


> Either catching up on email readings or kart racing in toon town
> 
> 
> Q: Are you trying anything new today?



A: No.

Q: What's been the best day of your life so far?


----------



## Sweetie

luvbigfellas said:


> A: No.
> 
> Q: What's been the best day of your life so far?



A: The day my son was born. 

Q: Do you like to dance?


----------



## retep

A) only when its dark then nobody can see me move differently lol
Q) what does it feel like to walk? lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Feels normal. I actually have experience being unable to walk; had some weird disease related to strep throat when I was in 3rd grade and I had these blotches all over my legs and couldn't move them (treated with penicillin, which I afterwards found out I was allergic to when I broke out in hives all over my body). So I very much appreciate this ability!

Q: If you could choose your body size and it would have no impact on your health, what size would you choose to be?


----------



## Sweetie

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Feels normal. I actually have experience being unable to walk; had some weird disease related to strep throat when I was in 3rd grade and I had these blotches all over my legs and couldn't move them (treated with penicillin, which I afterwards found out I was allergic to when I broke out in hives all over my body). So I very much appreciate this ability!
> 
> Q: If you could choose your body size and it would have no impact on your health, what size would you choose to be?



A: I have to answer this COMPLETELY DIFFERENT from the way I would have not too long ago (before DIMS). Now, I would say...just the size I am. :batting:

Q: Do you have any special talents?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A: I have to answer this COMPLETELY DIFFERENT from the way I would have not too long ago (before DIMS). Now, I would say...just the size I am. :batting:
> 
> Q: Do you have any special talents?



A: Yeah. I can play trombone pretty well 

Q: What's your favorite color?


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

A- I cried, because i laughed so hard when me and my cousin kamily went through the tacobell drive thru at 2 am! ahahaah

Q- If you could have dinner with anyone dead or alive, who would it be?


----------



## mel

Q- If you could have dinner with anyone dead or alive, who would it be?
A: My grandpa

Q: If you were stranded on the side of the road, who would be the 1st person you call?


----------



## Sweetie

mel said:


> Q- If you could have dinner with anyone dead or alive, who would it be?
> A: My grandpa
> 
> Q: If you were stranded on the side of the road, who would be the 1st person you call?



A: God (ask him to send a cute good Samaritan to help a girl out).

Q: Do you know how to cook? If so, what's your specialty?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you know how to cook? If so, what's your specialty?
A: I get the job done. Not my fav thing to do...but my specialty is Turkey day Dressing and homemade mac and cheese. Ohh..and my family loves my chicken and dumplings ..actually probably their fav of everything. 

Q: what's your favorite holiday?


----------



## luvbigfellas

mel said:


> Q: Do you know how to cook? If so, what's your specialty?
> A: I get the job done. Not my fav thing to do...but my specialty is Turkey day Dressing and homemade mac and cheese. Ohh..and my family loves my chicken and dumplings ..actually probably their fav of everything.
> 
> Q: what's your favorite holiday?



A: I'd have to honestly say the only ones I enjoy are the 4th of July, Memorial Day, Thanksgiving and New Years Day. I get paid time and a half for working. I'd say Christmas if I didn't spend all of them since I was 18 away from my family.

Q: What's your least favorite holiday?


----------



## Sweetie

luvbigfellas said:


> A: I'd have to honestly say the only ones I enjoy are the 4th of July, Memorial Day, Thanksgiving and New Years Day. I get paid time and a half for working. I'd say Christmas if I didn't spend all of them since I was 18 away from my family.
> 
> Q: What's your least favorite holiday?



A: Honestly, I don't like any of the recognized holidays. 

Q: If you could undo one big decision you've made in your life, what would it be?


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweetie said:


> A: Honestly, I don't like any of the recognized holidays.
> 
> Q: If you could undo one big decision you've made in your life, what would it be?



A: Getting married at 21.

Q: Do you like a massage, and if so, would you rather it be from someone you know or are you ok with a stranger touching you?


----------



## Sweetie

littlefairywren said:


> A: Getting married at 21.
> 
> Q: Do you like a massage, and if so, would you rather it be from someone you know or are you ok with a stranger touching you?



A: I love a good massage. Professional masseuse is fine. 

Q: What's your favorite movie?


----------



## chick~e

Sweetie said:


> A: I love a good massage. Professional masseuse is fine.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite movie?



Answer : Dirt Dancing

Question : What is your favorite color & is there a reason why it is your fav?


----------



## mz_puss

A) I love the color red, i feel its such a passionate vibrant color, it can mean love, danger, fire, warmth and i feel sexy as hell when i wear it. 

Q) Is there a color you love but wont wear ?


----------



## Sweetie

mz_puss said:


> A) I love the color red, i feel its such a passionate vibrant color, it can mean love, danger, fire, warmth and i feel sexy as hell when i wear it.
> 
> Q) Is there a color you love but wont wear ?



A: Yes. Bright yellow...but if I wear it I look sick. NOT a good color for me.

Q: Side, back or belly...how do you sleep?


----------



## luvbigfellas

Sweetie said:


> A: Yes. Bright yellow...but if I wear it I look sick. NOT a good color for me.
> 
> Q: Side, back or belly...how do you sleep?



A: Typically, curled up in the fetal position. Occasionally if I'm lying on my back and really tired, I'll fall asleep that way.

Q: Toilet paper....roll over or under?


----------



## Sweetie

luvbigfellas said:


> A: Typically, curled up in the fetal position. Occasionally if I'm lying on my back and really tired, I'll fall asleep that way.
> 
> Q: Toilet paper....roll over or under?



A: Over of course. 

Q: Coffee or tea drinker?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sweetie said:


> A: Over of course.
> 
> Q: Coffee or tea drinker?



A: Both

Q: Favorite cocktail?


----------



## Tad

ConnieLynn said:


> Q: Favorite cocktail?



A: Varies constantly, but at the moment irish whiskey in ruby red grapefruit juice--tastes very 'summer'y to me.

Q: Cars..... 'no thanks,' 'the least that will meet your needs,' 'the most you can afford,' or some other philosphy.....???


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> A: Varies constantly, but at the moment irish whiskey in ruby red grapefruit juice--tastes very 'summer'y to me.
> 
> Q: Cars..... 'no thanks,' 'the least that will meet your needs,' 'the most you can afford,' or some other philosphy.....???



A: I would have to say right in the middle. I don't want a car that has too much, but I don't want to drive around a junker either. My car now is a total 16-year-olds car, even though I'm 18. It's a blue Ford ZX2 and I love it. It has a radio with an audio jack, and everything works... it just doesn't have power locks or windoes  yah know

Q: What's your dream car?


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

A- Volvo c70 convertible&#9829;

Q-What are your pet peeves?


----------



## 1love_emily

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> A- Volvo c70 convertible&#9829;
> 
> Q-What are your pet peeves?



A: I hatehatehatehate it when I know someone has their phone on them and are completely capable of texting me back, yet don't. I also hate one word responses... they bug the hell out of me. 

Q: What's the best album you've bought?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> A: I hatehatehatehate it when I know someone has their phone on them and are completely capable of texting me back, yet don't. I also hate one word responses... they bug the hell out of me.
> 
> Q: What's the best album you've bought?



A: I'm going to answer this with the best album I've bought _recently_, which was "Rome" by Daniele Luppi, Danger Mouse, Jack White & Norah Jones. PHENOMENAL.

Q: Who is your favorite artist & what in particular draws you to them?


----------



## spiritangel

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: I'm going to answer this with the best album I've bought _recently_, which was "Rome" by Daniele Luppi, Danger Mouse, Jack White & Norah Jones. PHENOMENAL.
> 
> Q: Who is your favorite artist & what in particular draws you to them?



Da Vinci and he was not just an artist he was an inventer and such a fascinating man


Q: What is your favourite flavour of kettle chips?


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

A: I really love monet' because his colors and no defined lines is very relaxing and can tone down a room&#9829; but i also love norman rockwell cause he represents a time that can't be brought back though so many long for it&#9829;

Q: Theme Song To Your Life?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> Da Vinci and he was not just an artist he was an inventer and such a fascinating man
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite flavour of kettle chips?





SarahLaughsAlot said:


> A: I really love monet' because his colors and no defined lines is very relaxing and can tone down a room&#9829; but i also love norman rockwell cause he represents a time that can't be brought back though so many long for it&#9829;
> 
> Q: Theme Song To Your Life?



A1: I really like just plain old chips 
A2: The theme song? Hmm either "Defying Gravity" from Wicked, "Raise Your Glass" by Pink, "Firework" by Katy Perry, or "Hair" by Lady Gaga 

Q: What's your favorite musical?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A1: I really like just plain old chips
> A2: The theme song? Hmm either "Defying Gravity" from Wicked, "Raise Your Glass" by Pink, "Firework" by Katy Perry, or "Hair" by Lady Gaga
> 
> Q: What's your favorite musical?



Singing in the Rain for Movie Musical Les Misarbles for Stage musical


Q: What is your favourite play?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> Singing in the Rain for Movie Musical Les Misarbles for Stage musical
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favourite play?



A: I'm a sucker for Shakespearian comedies... specifically Taming of the Shrew

Q: Would you sign up for a matchmaker if you could?


----------



## CastingPearls

No. Men tend to seek me out and I also have a lot of friends who want to match me up a lot so I don't see the need. The one time I did on a dare, I ended up marrying him and uh....well...that put a really bad taste in my mouth for those sites. LOL

Q: Do you listen to any radio broadcasts or blogs?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you listen to any radio broadcasts or blogs?
A: Not really..but I love Amazon Cloud  

Q: What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: Do you listen to any radio broadcasts or blogs?
> A: Not really..but I love Amazon Cloud
> 
> Q: What are your plans for this weekend?



A: Ummm Friday is my dad's B-day so family dinner. Saturday I plan on going for a horseback ride and then Sunday I plan on just doing stuff. 

Q: What color do you like to paint your toes?


----------



## Sweetie

1love_emily said:


> A: Ummm Friday is my dad's B-day so family dinner. Saturday I plan on going for a horseback ride and then Sunday I plan on just doing stuff.
> 
> Q: What color do you like to paint your toes?



A: When I do, its usually pink or a frosty beige.

Q: Whats your least favorite chore?


----------



## Tad

Sweetie said:


> A: When I do, its usually pink or a frosty beige.
> 
> Q: Whats your least favorite chore?



A: Matching up socks once laundry is dry. I don't know why but I always put that one off. Fortunately my wife enjoys that challenge, so if I get the rest of the laundry dealt with, she is quite content to have a load of socks to match.

Q: Do you have to deal with a dirty dish right away, or do you wait until there is a larger batch of dirty dishes and do them all at once?


----------



## Sweetie

Tad said:


> A: Matching up socks once laundry is dry. I don't know why but I always put that one off. Fortunately my wife enjoys that challenge, so if I get the rest of the laundry dealt with, she is quite content to have a load of socks to match.
> 
> Q: Do you have to deal with a dirty dish right away, or do you wait until there is a larger batch of dirty dishes and do them all at once?



A: If it werent for severe contact dermatitis issues I would definitely do the dish right away. I fight the urge though because of this and wait till there are at least a few dishes to be washed.

Q: Do you like amusement parks? If you do, what's your favorite thing to do there? Shows, rides, the food, what?


----------



## Mishty

> Q: Do you like amusement parks? If you do, what's your favorite thing to do there? Shows, rides, the food, what?



A: I do like amusement parks! I love to ride the slower, higher up rides to see my surroundings, and take phots(Ferris wheels are my fave) and I love, love, the food, fried candy bars, funnel cakes,candy apples, corn dogs, slices of pizza bigger than my head, Dippin' Dots....the list just goes on and on!


Question: Have you experienced déjà vu? Like when you have a dream or vision, and days, weeks, months or years later if actually happens?


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

A: all of the time! it's so weird. i hate that feeling really bad
Q: 5 things you cannot live with out?


----------



## Mishty

> Q: 5 things you cannot live with out?


A: A razor,a massive pillow,marijuana,books, and a fan.

Question: It's your last day on earth, what would you perfect meal be start to finish?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mishty said:


> A: A razor,a massive pillow,marijuana,books, and a fan.
> 
> Question: It's your last day on earth, what would you perfect meal be start to finish?



A: I'd start breakfast with some eggs benedict, lunch would have to be a Thai pizza and a mushroom/pepperoni pizza from my fave pizza place - Sam and Louie's NYC Pizza and dinner would be an Omaha Strip from Johnny's Cafe in South Omaha 

Q: Is there anything you'd like to say to anyone (living or dead) right now? What is it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes. I'd like to say, 'You're probably not going to read this but you're only hurting yourself and you only have yourself to blame. Intelligence is not wisdom and having a heart is not a character flaw.'


Q: Pools, lakes or the ocean?


----------



## hrd

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Pools, lakes or the ocean?



a: Lakes

q: Are you a hat person?


----------



## CPProp

hrd said:


> a: Lakes
> 
> q: Are you a hat person?



A: No 

Q: have you ever been able to locate exactly where a person has had a pin or plate holding their bones in place with out touching them and can you water devine?


----------



## ConnieLynn

CPProp said:


> A: No
> 
> Q: have you ever been able to locate exactly where a person has had a pin or plate holding their bones in place with out touching them and can you water devine?



A: No, but I am a mistress of levitation.

Q: What do you like about yourself?


----------



## 1love_emily

ConnieLynn said:


> A: No, but I am a mistress of levitation.
> 
> Q: What do you like about yourself?



A: I like my ankles... they are pretty sexy! And my eyes... dark brown, yet sparkly 

Q: Where was your best vacation?


----------



## mel

Q: Where was your best vacation?
A: Hawaii...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh paradise 


Q: Where is your next vacation to?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Q: Where is your next vacation to?
A) Rome next year for my wife's 30th birthday

Q) What period of your life was your favourite?


----------



## 1love_emily

Robbie_Rob said:


> Q: Where is your next vacation to?
> A) Rome next year for my wife's 30th birthday
> 
> Q) What period of your life was your favourite?



A: I'm going to have to say my late teen years (from 16 till now)... granted, I'm only 18!! But it's been fun to drive and have friends and be independent and graduate high school and sleep all day and lurk Dims all night 

Q: What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> A: I'm going to have to say my late teen years (from 16 till now)... granted, I'm only 18!! But it's been fun to drive and have friends and be independent and graduate high school and sleep all day and lurk Dims all night
> 
> Q: What's your favorite holiday?



A: The period starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve. Does that count? I adore the build-up toward Christmas, it's my most favorite time of the year. And I get to listen to my massive collection of holiday music, too!

Q: (because I'm going on a Warner Bros. studio tour today) What television set would you most like to visit? Which one would you most love to live in?


----------



## littlefairywren

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: The period starting on Thanksgiving and ending on Christmas Eve. Does that count? I adore the build-up toward Christmas, it's my most favorite time of the year. And I get to listen to my massive collection of holiday music, too!
> 
> Q: (because I'm going on a Warner Bros. studio tour today) What television set would you most like to visit? Which one would you most love to live in?



A: Downton Abbey...it is so very beautiful. Lady Carnarvon will just have to give me the keys!

Q: What's a good remedy for a nagging tickle in the back of the throat?


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> A: Downton Abbey...it is so very beautiful. Lady Carnarvon will just have to give me the keys!
> 
> Q: What's a good remedy for a nagging tickle in the back of the throat?



A: Gargle with a sodium chloride / water solution - or swallow spoonful of butter with sugar......mothers old recipes that seemed to work. failing that a gargle with the roughest highest proof whiskey you can find - it a good anesthetic.

Q:when concentrating on something do you ever find that your've forget to breath.


----------



## CastingPearls

This happened to me recently. I was working on two blogs at once and reading one aloud (proofreading) when I just took in a deeeeep breath not realizing I hadn't been. It was also 5am and I hadn't slept in 24 hours but, yes.

Q: Do you keep a journal or diary of some kind?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> This happened to me recently. I was working on two blogs at once and reading one aloud (proofreading) when I just took in a deeeeep breath not realizing I hadn't been. It was also 5am and I hadn't slept in 24 hours but, yes.
> 
> Q: Do you keep a journal or diary of some kind?



i havent been not since teen years (and even then it had to stop because my mother kept fishing them out and reading them) however I will be again as I am discovering Art journaling and having a blast with it

Q:What is your most recent discovery?


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> i havent been not since teen years (and even then it had to stop because my mother kept fishing them out and reading them) however I will be again as I am discovering Art journaling and having a blast with it
> 
> Q:What is your most recent discovery?



A: People discussing me and mine behind my back.

Q: Do you like to eat in bed?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A: People discussing me and mine behind my back.
> 
> Q: Do you like to eat in bed?


No not really. I mean..I have, but it was a totally spontaneous after sex super-duper hungry thing and we shared a sandwich LOL but no, as a rule. LOL Alone, never.

Q: When you see a member of law enforcement what is your immediate feeling? Is there any?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> No not really. I mean..I have, but it was a totally spontaneous after sex super-duper hungry thing and we shared a sandwich LOL but no, as a rule. LOL Alone, never.
> 
> Q: When you see a member of law enforcement what is your immediate feeling? Is there any?



A: Fear. Sad isn't it? 

Q: Whats your dream car?


----------



## hrd

Sweetie said:


> Q: Whats your dream car?



a: A blue 1966 Shelby Cobra Convertible.

q: What's your favorite animal?


----------



## 1love_emily

hrd said:


> a: A blue 1966 Shelby Cobra Convertible.
> 
> q: What's your favorite animal?



A: Definitely horses. I own a beautiful thoroughbred named Red, and he's my best friend! And he's gorgeous 

Q: Coffee or tea?


----------



## hrd

1love_emily said:


> Q: Coffee or tea?



a: Tea.

q: Would you rather bungee jump or skydive?


----------



## penguin

hrd said:


> q: Would you rather bungee jump or skydive?



A: Oh man, neither. But if I had to do one, I'd skydive. As long as the parachute was definitely going to work! Throwing this much weight down on the end of a rope would not be good for my joints, and I have no desire to be bouncing around upside down.

Q: If you had to live with some sort of colony/pack/whatever of wild animals (who wouldn't eat or harm you in anyway, but would tolerate you quite well), which animals would you choose?


----------



## mel

Q: If you had to live with some sort of colony/pack/whatever of wild animals (who wouldn't eat or harm you in anyway, but would tolerate you quite well), which animals would you choose?

A: hmmm...maybe Tigers

Q: When is the last time you cleaned your bedroom?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: If you had to live with some sort of colony/pack/whatever of wild animals (who wouldn't eat or harm you in anyway, but would tolerate you quite well), which animals would you choose?
> 
> A: hmmm...maybe Tigers
> 
> Q: When is the last time you cleaned your bedroom?



A: Last weekend... I had family in town and they took over my room. 

Q: Do you like to clean?


----------



## Sweetie

1love_emily said:


> A: Last weekend... I had family in town and they took over my room.
> 
> Q: Do you like to clean?



A: If I'm stressed out I find vacuuming to be a good way to get my stress out but other than that, not really.

Q: Are you a cold weather lover or a hot weather lover?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A: If I'm stressed out I find vacuuming to be a good way to get my stress out but other than that, not really.
> 
> Q: Are you a cold weather lover or a hot weather lover?



A: Definitely cool/cold weather... yesterday it was pushing 100 degrees, and it was disgusting! I'd rather be cool... you can add more layers! But when you get hot, you can't take off more layers... gross

Q: What's your favorite song?


----------



## pegz

A. That's a hard one... Depends on my mood. My love of music has a wide range. Everything from Foo Fighters to Andrea Bocelli. But for the sake of answering... Fly Me To the Moon ~ Frank Sinatra version

Q. Have you ever isolated yourself from family and friends?


----------



## mel

Q. Have you ever isolated yourself from family and friends?
A: yep 


Q: Do you have a best friend?


----------



## Morbid

Q: Do you have a best friend?

yes I have very few best friends...


Question: Have you every had a crush on someone and never told them?


----------



## Sweetie

Morbid said:


> Q: Do you have a best friend?
> 
> yes I have very few best friends...
> 
> 
> Question: Have you every had a crush on someone and never told them?



A. Yes.

Q. Whats your favorite sports team?


----------



## mel

Q. Whats your favorite sports team?
A: Alabama Crimson Tide Football...ROLLLLLL TIDEEEEEE


Q: Would you rather watch sports in person or on TV?


----------



## Sweetie

mel said:


> Q. Whats your favorite sports team?
> A: Alabama Crimson Tide Football...ROLLLLLL TIDEEEEEE
> 
> 
> Q: Would you rather watch sports in person or on TV?



A: In person.

Q: Do you sleep on the left side or the right side of the bed?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you sleep on the left side or the right side of the bed?
A: Left side 

Q: when you travel...do you sleep on the same side of the bed as you do when you are home?


----------



## CastingPearls

I can only sleep on my right side facing out or half on my tummy on that side, so it's almost always on the left side of the bed, everywhere. If for some reason a bed is against the wall and opposite to how I need to sleep, I'll sleep at the foot of the bed. 

Q: Do you watch any prime-time animated TV shows?


----------



## Morbid

Q: Do you watch any prime-time animated TV shows?

Yup Family Guy !!!


Question: If you could travel to one country which one?


----------



## mel

Question: If you could travel to one country which one?
A: Australia 


Q: If you got a free ticket to any one city in the USA...where would you go and why?


----------



## Morbid

Q: If you got a free ticket to any one city in the USA...where would you go and why?


Seattle... I've always wanted to go there



Question: what is your favorite style of food and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sushi. It's delicious, healthy, elegant and gorgeous and wasabi contains properties which have an opiate effect on the brain so it literally makes me feel awesome. 

Q: Are you creative/artistic? How so?


----------



## luvbigfellas

CastingPearls said:


> Sushi. It's delicious, healthy, elegant and gorgeous and wasabi contains properties which have an opiate effect on the brain so it literally makes me feel awesome.
> 
> Q: Are you creative/artistic? How so?



A: I can be. I sing, occasionally take pictures/edit pictures, I can edit video. 

Q: Is there a skill or talent you wish you had?


----------



## Sweetie

luvbigfellas said:


> A: I can be. I sing, occasionally take pictures/edit pictures, I can edit video.
> 
> Q: Is there a skill or talent you wish you had?



A: I wish I knew how to fix cars.

Q: Whats your dream job?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A: I wish I knew how to fix cars.
> 
> Q: Whats your dream job?



A: I want to be a high school band director. I want to inspire students to love music, like I've been inspired by my band directors.

Q: What is your secret wish? IE - my dream job is to be a band director, but I also wish I was talented enough to play first trombone in the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## pegz

Q: What is your secret wish? IE - my dream job is to be a band director, but I also wish I was talented enough to play first trombone in the New York Philharmonic.[/QUOTE]

A. That a certain someone would open his eyes to the possibilities! (my secret wishes change daily...so who knows what tomorrow will bring)

Q. Name 3 things you like about summer?


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> Q: What is your secret wish? IE - my dream job is to be a band director, but I also wish I was talented enough to play first trombone in the New York Philharmonic.



A. That a certain someone would open his eyes to the possibilities! (my secret wishes change daily...so who knows what tomorrow will bring)

Q. Name 3 things you like about summer?[/QUOTE]

A. Swimming at the local pool, ice cream floats, no school

Q. Fan or air conditioner?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A. That a certain someone would open his eyes to the possibilities! (my secret wishes change daily...so who knows what tomorrow will bring)
> 
> Q. Name 3 things you like about summer?



A. Swimming at the local pool, ice cream floats, no school

Q. Fan or air conditioner?[/QUOTE]

A: Naturally cool weather. I'd rather live somewhere where I don't need AC.

Q: Where is your dream home?


----------



## CastingPearls

My dream is to own several homes all over the world. One in particular is somewhere deep in the woods in Europe, airy, simple and full of light.


Q:What's the most drastic thing you've ever done to change your appearance?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> My dream is to own several homes all over the world. One in particular is somewhere deep in the woods in Europe, airy, simple and full of light.
> 
> 
> Q:What's the most drastic thing you've ever done to change your appearance?



A: I had a duodenal switch surgery (weightloss) in 2003. I had it because of health issues. I'm still a bbw, but am definitely feeling better than I did back then.

Q: Do you drive or take public transportation?


----------



## penguin

Sweetie said:


> Q: Do you drive or take public transportation?



A: Public transport. I only got my learner's for the ID, and I've only had two driving lessons. I've always made sure I've lived near buses and/or trains, so I haven't needed a car. Though it's getting to the point where I think I'll have to finally learn and then somehow get the money together to buy one. It'll make getting the kid around a lot easier.

Q: What was your favourite toy?


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> A: Public transport. I only got my learner's for the ID, and I've only had two driving lessons. I've always made sure I've lived near buses and/or trains, so I haven't needed a car. Though it's getting to the point where I think I'll have to finally learn and then somehow get the money together to buy one. It'll make getting the kid around a lot easier.
> 
> Q: What was your favourite toy?



A: I had a sock monkey named Bing that I loved dearly! He went every where with me! And he's going to make the pilgrimage to college with me!

Q: Where did you go to college or want to go to college?


----------



## Morbid

I'm Currently going to school at Michigan Insitute of Aviation and Technology.. I'll be graduating in Oct. 2012 as an FAA Licensed Airplane/Helicopter mechanic


Question: if you lost someone so very close to your heart.. would you trade their life for some other random persons life?


----------



## CastingPearls

Morbid said:


> I'm Currently going to school at Michigan Insitute of Aviation and Technology.. I'll be graduating in Oct. 2012 as an FAA Licensed Airplane/Helicopter mechanic
> 
> 
> Question: if you lost someone so very close to your heart.. would you trade their life for some other random persons life?


The question is confusing but I'm going to assume you mean to sacrifice another to bring the one you love back? 
My answer would be no. I had no choice or control over the loss of the first person. To sacrifice another, even someone reprehensible that the world would not mind missing, is a deliberate malicious act and the act itself would diminish any good the return of my loved one would create, not to mention diminish me and my own humanity.

Q: What's the longest you went without eating? sleeping?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> The question is confusing but I'm going to assume you mean to sacrifice another to bring the one you love back?
> My answer would be no. I had no choice or control over the loss of the first person. To sacrifice another, even someone reprehensible that the world would not mind missing, is a deliberate malicious act and the act itself would diminish any good the return of my loved one would create, not to mention diminish me and my own humanity.
> 
> Q: What's the longest you went without eating? sleeping?



A: Eating? When I was like 10 I had to fast for 36 hours or something to test for diabetes. I had an overly-weight conscious doctor who thought my toes were going to fall off because I was a chunky child  sleeping? heh... that would have to be my junior year. I stayed up for 22 hours to write two separate term papers... 2 hours of sleep is not a lot for finals week :doh:

Q: Who are you thinking about right now?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Someone who I don't talk to anymore and wish I still did. 

Q: Do you think you could survive in the amazon?


----------



## mz_puss

A) I know i couldn't, i don't even like camping ! lol 

Q) whats the last silly thing you said ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) I know i couldn't, i don't even like camping ! lol
> 
> Q) whats the last silly thing you said ?



back off my woman lol


Q: What is a hidden hearts desire that you still cherish the thought of one day attaining?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> back off my woman lol
> 
> 
> Q: What is a hidden hearts desire that you still cherish the thought of one day attaining?



A: A happy marriage to someone who loves me... or being the principal trombonist in the New York Philharmonic!

Q: Would you rather be forced to listen to country or rap music for the rest of your life?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> A: A happy marriage to someone who loves me... or being the principal trombonist in the New York Philharmonic!
> 
> Q: Would you rather be forced to listen to country or rap music for the rest of your life?



A: Although I can listen to a very select few country musicians (namely later Johnny Cash and "Jolene" by Dolly Parton, that's it), there's far more rap I can tolerate, and even some I love. Ever listen to French rap? That stuff is AWESOME. Far better than French pop.

Q: Have/Do you boycott(ed) any establishments? Why?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Have/Do you boycott(ed) any establishments? Why?



A: Full on, formal, boycott? No. But....I've been avoiding WalMart for years, due to their employment practices. I've been in one a few times when there has been very particular reason (we were on vacation and needed items that were not otherwise readily available, son wanted to buy a particular lego set that was only being sold through lego), but yah, in general, I really try to avoid giving them my money.

Q: If you decide you don't like how you look in a particular piece of clothing after you've worn it a couple of times, do you get rid of it, keep wearing it, or keep it for ages but never/seldom wear it? Why?


----------



## Sweetie

Tad said:


> A: Full on, formal, boycott? No. But....I've been avoiding WalMart for years, due to their employment practices. I've been in one a few times when there has been very particular reason (we were on vacation and needed items that were not otherwise readily available, son wanted to buy a particular lego set that was only being sold through lego), but yah, in general, I really try to avoid giving them my money.
> 
> Q: If you decide you don't like how you look in a particular piece of clothing after you've worn it a couple of times, do you get rid of it, keep wearing it, or keep it for ages but never/seldom wear it? Why?



A: I donate it.

Q: Do you watch the news?


----------



## Tad

Sweetie said:


> Q: Do you watch the news?



A: Listen, read, or browse the news? Yep. Watch it? nope.

Q: If you want a news fix online, what site do you browse to, to get it?


----------



## CPProp

Tad said:


> A: Listen, read, or browse the news? Yep. Watch it? nope.
> 
> Q: If you want a news fix online, what site do you browse to, to get it?



A: BBC online 

Q: Do you think news papers old hat or a useful way to overcome the commute boredom


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't commute and reading while driving is hazardous to my health so I can't address its usefulness in that regard but I do think there is still value in the printed word. 

Q: Margarine or butter?


----------



## pegz

A. Butter... baby...butter

Q. Do you have a visible birthmark? Where is it?


----------



## mel

Q. Do you have a visible birthmark? Where is it?
A: I do.. it's on the top of my right thigh


Q: Have you ever had cosmetic surgery?


----------



## CastingPearls

On my left thigh about four inches up from the knee is a perfect circle the circumference of a pencil eraser. And on the sole of my right foot is a port wine stain in the shape of Australia, including a teeny little Tasmania. LOL

Q: Do you feel comfortable in your own skin to walk around your house (or bedroom) nude?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> On my left thigh about four inches up from the knee is a perfect circle the circumference of a pencil eraser. And on the sole of my right foot is a port wine stain in the shape of Australia, including a teeny little Tasmania. LOL
> 
> Q: Do you feel comfortable in your own skin to walk around your house (or bedroom) nude?




absolutely, I am often nakked hmm lots of times when I am on the net or just reading and such. I usually only get dressed at home when i want to get the mail,craft or cook although also when I am cold or just in the mood to wear clothes 

q: what is your favourite thing to lounge around the house in?


----------



## CastingPearls

In the summer, a stretch cami and daisy dukes or bike shorts. Comfort and coolness are the operative words.

Q: What was the most valuable thing you ever lost?


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> q: what is your favourite thing to lounge around the house in?



A: It depends on who's home and what the weather is like, but I like being naked. On warmer days I prefer to wear a skirt as a dress, so that everything is covered and I can be as cool as possible.

Q: Would you rather go to a museum or art gallery?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> In the summer, a stretch cami and daisy dukes or bike shorts. Comfort and coolness are the operative words.
> 
> Q: What was the most valuable thing you ever lost?




the gold watch I was given by my second family for my 21st (to be fair I dont wear watches and I tried very hard not to lose it)



penguin said:


> A: It depends on who's home and what the weather is like, but I like being naked. On warmer days I prefer to wear a skirt as a dress, so that everything is covered and I can be as cool as possible.
> 
> Q: Would you rather go to a museum or art gallery?



either but if your with me be aware I have about a 2hr tolerance level for either space





Q: What is the strangest thing you have eaten for breakfast?


----------



## Sweetie

spiritangel said:


> the gold watch I was given by my second family for my 21st (to be fair I dont wear watches and I tried very hard not to lose it)
> 
> 
> 
> either but if your with me be aware I have about a 2hr tolerance level for either space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is the strangest thing you have eaten for breakfast?



A: Cold pizza and coffee with protein powder.

Q: Whats your favorite summertime drink?


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Sweetie said:


> A: Cold pizza and coffee with protein powder.
> 
> Q: Whats your favorite summertime drink?




that is a toughie, i guess you could say i'm your typical southern girl and i love some tea, although i drink mine unsweet with lemon =)


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

What is the first thing you do when you wake up.


----------



## hrd

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> What is the first thing you do when you wake up.



a: Let the puppies outside.

q: What are your two favorite films from the past five years?


----------



## 1love_emily

hrd said:


> a: Let the puppies outside.
> 
> q: What are your two favorite films from the past five years?



A: Hmm... Secretariat and the Hangover

Q: What's the perfect first date?


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Hmmm! how to answer that. i think my idea of a perfect date would be a day at the park or going to a coffee house where i would so order a hot chocolate lmao . even though i have plead guilty to the wild girl status sometimes, i really do like to get to know the person i want to date.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

question WORST DATE EVER!


----------



## Sweetie

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> question WORST DATE EVER!



A. A blind date with a BHM who was sooooooooooo angry about life and thought he was doing me a favor by taking me out. I couldn't wait to get away from him.

Q. Was there any specific thing that made you fall in love with your current or last love, or was it many little things that added up over time?


----------



## penguin

Sweetie said:


> Q. Was there any specific thing that made you fall in love with your current or last love, or was it many little things that added up over time?



A: His intelligence and humour were what won me over, and his sweetness, caring, compassion and kinky and dirty mind sealed the deal.

Q: Who are your favourite TV parents? They don't have to be from the same show.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A)Uncle Phil from Fresh Prince of Bel Air and Peggy Bundy for Married with Children

Q) Who was your most inappropriate crush on?


----------



## 1love_emily

Robbie_Rob said:


> A)Uncle Phil from Fresh Prince of Bel Air and Peggy Bundy for Married with Children
> 
> Q) Who was your most inappropriate crush on?



A: Hmm, probably the principal trombone from Omaha Symphony.. he's new, he's young, he's cute and he engages in flirty banter. It got so bad, I made my good friend ( a trombone playing 18 year old male named John) blush and look at my funny

Q: What is the most comfortable sleeping position?


----------



## mz_puss

A) on my side with my arm under my head.

Q) where is the strangest place you have fallen asleep ?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A) The downstairs bathroom floor, at around age 10, due to a head-splitting ear-ache that woke me up two hours into my nightly sleep. I couldn't sleep at first due to the pain so watched TV and don't remember how I ended up curled up in a blanket on the floor of the bathroom. It was neat.

Q) Drooling during sleep. Do you do it? Does it signify awesome sleep for you? Have you ever drooled all over someone accidentally while sleeping? SLEEP QUESTIONS!


----------



## 1love_emily

The Orange Mage said:


> Q) Drooling during sleep. Do you do it? Does it signify awesome sleep for you? Have you ever drooled all over someone accidentally while sleeping? SLEEP QUESTIONS!




A: Drool... yuck. But, alas, I admit that I do drool. Usually when I've been absolutely physically and emotionally exhausted are the nights when I drool. I've never slept with anyone else, so I wouldn't know. But I tend to force my head up into the corner of the bed when I sleep, so I can't imagine anyone getting in that!

Q: How many hours of sleep do you prefer to get? How many do you actually get? MORE SLEEP QUESTIONS


----------



## mz_puss

hahahah i drool when awake lol. My boyfriend cops it all the time. 

A) I get about 4 hours a night if lucky , but i have sleeping issues, id love to be able to sleep for 8. 

Q) weirdest object you have slept with ( mind outta the gutters you lot ) ?


----------



## 1love_emily

mz_puss said:


> hahahah i drool when awake lol. My boyfriend cops it all the time.
> 
> A) I get about 4 hours a night if lucky , but i have sleeping issues, id love to be able to sleep for 8.
> 
> Q) weirdest object you have slept with ( mind outta the gutters you lot ) ?



A: One time on a bus home from a band competition I fell asleep with my arms wrapped around my trombone case and my head resting on it... as if it were a boyfriend. Very comfortable!

Q: Do you listen to music before you go to sleep?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you listen to music before you go to sleep?



A: I used to usually fall asleep to music, but that doesn't work for my wife, so I haven't done so for years.

Q: Are you talented at something anything completely useless?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not really. I can cut a good fart though! And I wish I were talented in some more useful things...

Q: If you were with a partner whom you really loved, would you lose 25 lbs if he/she asked? would your answer be different if he/she asked you to gain 25?


----------



## pegz

A. If he REALLY loved ME.... he wouldn't ASK me to gain or lose. (just my opinion) There are more creative ways to get end results... just sayin...


Q. Have you ever been asked to lose or gain by your partner? How did it make you feel? Or.. Have you asked your partner to lose or gain? How did they react?


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> A. If he REALLY loved ME.... he wouldn't ASK me to gain or lose. (just my opinion) There are more creative ways to get end results... just sayin...
> 
> 
> Q. Have you ever been asked to lose or gain by your partner? How did it make you feel? Or.. Have you asked your partner to lose or gain? How did they react?




A: No and no.

Q: What's the predominant color of your wardrobe? (mine's PINK )


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Don't really have an overly predominant color, but I guess blue (jeans and shirts) would make up the biggest slice on a pie graph (followed by black - shirts - and khaki - pants and shorts).

Q: Do you like to garden? if so, flowers or veg? or both? and what do you think that says about you?


----------



## Sweetie

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Don't really have an overly predominant color, but I guess blue (jeans and shirts) would make up the biggest slice on a pie graph (followed by black - shirts - and khaki - pants and shorts).
> 
> Q: Do you like to garden? if so, flowers or veg? or both? and what do you think that says about you?



A: I do. I don't garden now cause I'm an apt. dweller but I had both vegs. and flowers. I think it says that I love to bring beauty to, and nurture with healthy things, the people around me.

Q: How long did your last love relationship last, and if you're still in it, how long have you been together?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> A: I do. I don't garden now cause I'm an apt. dweller but I had both vegs. and flowers. I think it says that I love to bring beauty to, and nurture with healthy things, the people around me.
> 
> Q: How long did your last love relationship last, and if you're still in it, how long have you been together?



A: Well, we've been flirty friends since my sophomore year... We decided to be official May 8th and he told me he loved me a little while later.

Q: What's the name of your significant other and is he/she on Dims?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Mine is currently called Nemo - though sometimes I call her Niemand if I am feeling more Germanic. She is everywhere, but I fear she is not mine alone and that many others here claim her (at least according to the single list). The one whom I pine for but who doesn't want to be more than friends is here on Dims once in a while, though.

Q: Where are the SSBBWs better: USA or Australia? and why do you say that?


----------



## mel

Q: Where are the SSBBWs better: USA or Australia? and why do you say that?
A: A tie??? USA cause I am american..lol..and Aussie's because of their amazing accents..hehehe 

Q: What do you think is the biggest lesson you have learned this year (2011)?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Difficult (but interesting) question! As I get older, I find that I have fewer lessons to learn - more an accumulation of events that make my views evolve than something starkly new happening to me. Anyhoo, for me this year I guess it is that you really never can go home / step in the same river twice. Things really do change - sometimes for the better, sometimes not.

Q: Do you think it shows weakness or strength to seek the help of a psychiatrist? e.g., would you think more or less of a friend who did so? or would you vote for someone who admitted having consulted a psychiatrist?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you think it shows weakness or strength to seek the help of a psychiatrist? e.g., would you think more or less of a friend who did so? or would you vote for someone who admitted having consulted a psychiatrist?

A: Strength.. in fact I wish I was seeing one now. I think it's good to have someone to talk freeley to and get unbiased opinions(versus friends or family). I would never think less of someone for speaking with a psychiatrist. My vote would not be changed for the fast, as well. 


Q: Have you ever been on TV? If so, do tell...


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I was on public access as a kid - dressed up in a bunny costume (I was 6 or 7, I think), reciting poems in German.

Q: What would you rather do without: TV or the internet? (And no choosing TV because you can get tv shows on the internet! Let's pretend that were not possible).


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I was on public access as a kid - dressed up in a bunny costume (I was 6 or 7, I think), reciting poems in German.
> 
> Q: What would you rather do without: TV or the internet? (And no choosing TV because you can get tv shows on the internet! Let's pretend that were not possible).



A: Definitely TV... I feel like the internet has a ton of useful things about it, and it would be really hard to get along with it.

Q: Do you have any trophies and medals and if so what for?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

A)I have 2, best all round student in my first year of secondary school (High school) and i won a Gold medal in the basketball free throw the same year. Things went down hill after that 

Q) Have you ever stopped two people you don't know fighting?


----------



## mel

Q) Have you ever stopped two people you don't know fighting?
A: I dont think so

Q: Do you snore?


----------



## Tad

mel said:


> Q: Do you snore?



A: Only if I sleep on my back....which in turn I try not to do. (well, I might snore a little, sometimes, in other positions, but only on my back is it a notable thing).

Q: Assuming you get to retire someday, what do you hope to do a lot of then?


----------



## mel

Q: Assuming you get to retire someday, what do you hope to do a lot of then?
A: Travel 


Q: If you had to give up one food forever...what would it be?


----------



## ObiWantsU

Q: If you had to give up one food forever...what would it be? 
A: Asparagus

Q: What TV show or Movie is your secret guilty pleasure?


----------



## 1love_emily

ObiWantsU said:


> Q: If you had to give up one food forever...what would it be?
> A: Asparagus
> 
> Q: What TV show or Movie is your secret guilty pleasure?



A: Make It Or Break It on ABC... its about gymnastics and it's so addicting!

Q: What do you drink the most?


----------



## pegz

A. Diet Mt. Dew... yes I'm an addict 


Q. What was the best part of your weekend?


----------



## mossystate

pegz said:


> A. Diet Mt. Dew... yes I'm an addict
> 
> 
> Q. What was the best part of your weekend?



Roomie bought me an early birthday present. A softbox light kit. Will help me take pictures of mah stuff, since lighting in this place sucks large ones. The only problem is that the lights are quite large and this living room is small. * eyes Bucky's Lotus cat tower, but decides I can't do that to the little guy *.


Have you ever tried taking something that was not yours? Whatever that was. Kind of a stealing question, in a way.


----------



## mel

Have you ever tried taking something that was not yours? Whatever that was. Kind of a stealing question, in a way.

A: I have...bad me


Q: Do you walk around your house naked or too worried about people outside seeing you inside?


----------



## littlefairywren

mel said:


> Have you ever tried taking something that was not yours? Whatever that was. Kind of a stealing question, in a way.
> 
> A: I have...bad me
> 
> 
> Q: Do you walk around your house naked or too worried about people outside seeing you inside?



A: I love being naked and walking around the house thus, but my living arrangements kind of prohibit that at the moment. 

Q: How do you like your eggs?


----------



## mel

Q: How do you like your eggs?
A: Scrambled with white gravy on top of them....and Lawry's seasoning 

Q: Do you like seafood? If so, what's your fav?


----------



## Adamantoise

A: Yes. I love cod. 

Q: Where is your favourite place on earth? (You don't have to have been there).


----------



## mel

Q: Where is your favourite place on earth? (You don't have to have been there).

A: been to = Hawaii...but..I would love to go to the Turtle Islands iN Fiji


Q: Do you brush your teeth at least twice daily?


----------



## shinyapple

mel said:


> Q: Do you brush your teeth at least twice daily?



Often more than twice. I actually just brushed mine for the fifth time in twenty-four hours. I'm a bit weird about aftertastes and can't tolerate strong ones for long.

Q. Is there some skill or trick or unique thing you hope to or wish you had learned from a family member before they pass/passed away? Bonus points if it's something that would otherwise be lost to your family.


----------



## spiritangel

shinyapple said:


> Often more than twice. I actually just brushed mine for the fifth time in twenty-four hours. I'm a bit weird about aftertastes and can't tolerate strong ones for long.
> 
> Q. Is there some skill or trick or unique thing you hope to or wish you had learned from a family member before they pass/passed away? Bonus points if it's something that would otherwise be lost to your family.



I am very very lucky my nanna had the patience of a saint when I was a child and taught this khakki handed girl how to knit, I do wish she had taught me to follow a pattern though not sure if anyone else knits in the family nanna made us all itchy scratchy jumpers in our childhood other than that there isnt anything I know of or can think of at pressent


Q: Have you taken up any new hobbies this year and if so what?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> I am very very lucky my nanna had the patience of a saint when I was a child and taught this khakki handed girl how to knit, I do wish she had taught me to follow a pattern though not sure if anyone else knits in the family nanna made us all itchy scratchy jumpers in our childhood other than that there isnt anything I know of or can think of at pressent
> 
> 
> Q: Have you taken up any new hobbies this year and if so what?



A: Naw, no new hobbies for me. Since January I've actually tried to decrease the amount of things I have to do in my life - I got rid of my facebook, I graduated from high school (no more homework! till August), I've finished a knitting project and haven't started a new one. The only things I'm focusing on are trombone and my lovely horse Red until July 

Q: What are you looking forward to the most in the upcoming year?


----------



## Tad

A: At the moment, a big, two-week, music festival in town, actually within easy biking distance of our house, which we've bought passes for this year. I hope we actualy end up enjoying it--with how much we spent on the passes, this pretty much is our vacation this year!

Q: Do you prefer liquid/gel soap, or solid bar soap?


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> Q: Do you prefer liquid/gel soap, or solid bar soap?



A: Liquid soap. Bar soap is too drying on my skin. 

Q: What was the last truly WTF moment you've had recently?


----------



## 1love_emily

penguin said:


> A: Liquid soap. Bar soap is too drying on my skin.
> 
> Q: What was the last truly WTF moment you've had recently?



A: Idk, probably back when I was a freshman. These guys who were juniors were giving me a whole bunch of crap for being a trombone player. And I asked them why and they said "You're a GIRL! Girl's can't play trombone!" and all I could do was just look at them. Really? Way to be totally sexist! I was so pissed. But I surprised them all when I beat them all for first chair just a few months later. Bitches 

Q: Where do you want to travel to right now?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where do you want to travel to right now?



A: Just about anywhere, I have the itch to get out of this place for a bit! Hawaii, Paris, Iceland, New York City.....anywhere different!


----------



## sweetfrancaise

BUMP!

Hey, Tad, how 'bout a question?


----------



## 1love_emily

I'll ask a question!

What's your favorite song to sing?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Tom Jones' "Help Yourself"

Q: Emoticons: love 'em or hate 'em (and why)?


----------



## mel

Q: Emoticons: love 'em or hate 'em (and why)?
A: Luv um!!! cause they are cute and fun 

Q: Do you think you have an accent?


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh I KNOW I do. LOL

Q: What's your favorite midnight snack?


----------



## mel

Q: What's your favorite midnight snack?
A: Butterbeans!! 


Q: What's your favorite room in the house?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

mel said:


> Q: What's your favorite room in the house?



A: The kitchen--it's friendly, warm, and it's where everyone ends up during a party. Plus, there's all kinds of mischief that can be gotten into!

Q: Would you rather be a little too cold or a little too hot? Why?


----------



## mel

Q: Would you rather be a little too cold or a little too hot? Why?
A: A little too hot

Q: Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## pegz

A. Yes... Just one... double hearts connected. Would like another, but needs inspiration for it. (people would never know I have one... its by invitation only)

Q. Name 3 things on your bucket list?


----------



## SillyLady

A: hmm 3 things on my bucket list.... 1. Do volunteer work in a 3rd world country. 2. Skydiving and 3. Live life to the fullest. 

Q: What was the most prolific thought you had today?


----------



## CastingPearls

To learn to discriminate between destructive criticism and simple wisdom.

Q: If you could have an exotic pet, what would it be and what would you name it?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> To learn to discriminate between destructive criticism and simple wisdom.
> 
> Q: If you could have an exotic pet, what would it be and what would you name it?



A: Most definitely a zebra named Stripes 

Q: What's your favorite guilty TV show?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: Most definitely a zebra named Stripes
> 
> Q: What's your favorite guilty TV show?



gossip girl


Q: What is one tv show you can watch for hours on end and not get sick of?


----------



## SillyLady

A: How I Met Your Mother (looooove this show!!)

Q: If you had to repeat a subject you hated, what subject in what grade would it be?


----------



## Tad

SillyLady said:


> Q: If you had to repeat a subject you hated, what subject in what grade would it be?



(note, I have a new policy: first I write my question, then my answer. That way I wont forget the question part and mess up the thread! Of course, after writing my question Ill have to go back and re-read the question Im answering--yes, my attention span really is that short sometimes.)

A: Numerical Methods in second year of university, only course I ever really hated. If it cant be a university course, then I guess my grade 11 english course, with the teacher who just loved Hardy, Dickens, and other literary torturers. I didnt really hate the course, just half the books that we studied (the other half were decent, but somehow we always spent less time on those ones)

Q: For long weekends, do you prefer to be off Friday through Sunday, or Saturday through Monday? Why?


----------



## mel

Q: For long weekends, do you prefer to be off Friday through Sunday, or Saturday through Monday? Why?

A: Sat- Mon.. less people take off Monday (I think) ..plus rooms cheaper on Monday vs Friday...if I come home Monday..I get a little rest during "the week".

Q: Have you ever had tonsil rocks?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Tonsil rocks? I had to look it up. I had my tonsils taken out when I was 5 yrs old. So, I really don't know. I will probably ask my mother tomorrow because I am curious. Where oh where did that Q come from?? lol 

Q: Have you ever just wondered... "why?" for no particular reason?


----------



## mz_puss

A) i studied Philosophy and ever since then i have constantly been wondering why.....

Q) whats the most horrible thing you have done, that you don't regret ?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Punching someone who had it coming (long time ago now, and I was applauded for that action).

Q: If you could know the day you would die, would you want to? why/why not?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Yes, actually, I would. I'd like to make sure I experience as MUCH as life as I can!!! 

One time, out of sheer boredom, I convinced my sister we should go see a psychic. It just sounded like fun at the time (we were teenagers). The psychic told my sister she was going to die at 82 and my sister was SO upset! I mean she was just incredible distressed! She kept saying "how dare she tell me when I am going to die!!!!" I kept LMAO because my sister does *not* believe in psychics. I was laughing so hard at out she was carrying home I had to pull the car over. I finally stopped laughing enough to look at her and say "Hey! At least she said 82! She told me 67!"

okay so reading that story.. it may not SOUND funny but it was rather hilarious and even now.. it brings a big goofy smile to my face. I love that girl!  

Q: If reincarnation did exist, who do you hope you were in a past life...? 


Can anyone tell I have been reading paranormal fiction today? LOL!! Sorry


----------



## sweetfrancaise

SillyLady said:


> Q: If reincarnation did exist, who do you hope you were in a past life...?



A: It would be incredibly cool if I had been someone like Eleanor of Aquitaine in the past. But the Ouija board told me I was a 15th century French peasant, so there you are.

Q: Have you ever totally overindulged on a certain candy? What candy was it? Have you been able to eat it since? (I ate so many warheads when I was ten or eleven that the acid burned a hole in my tongue. Nope, haven't had one since.)


----------



## SillyLady

A: no not really... but I do feel that way about Dr. Pepper. My mother would not buy anything BUT Dr. Pepper to drink. By the time I was in high school, I started to hate the stuff. lol

Q: When you were a kid thinking about the future, what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## CastingPearls

A witch, a genie or a mermaid.

Q: What's the worst fashion 'don't' you ever committed?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Oh god, I have to pick just one? D: Okay, I'll pick the most recent: going out to get the mail in the middle of the day in nothing but a bathrobe and painted red-pink toenails. >_> SRSLY.

Q: What once-cool, but now out-of-style fashion would you like to make a comeback?


----------



## mel

Q: What once-cool, but now out-of-style fashion would you like to make a comeback?
A: we used to make shoe "bling" ...you take a safety pin and put beads on it..then you put it on the last lace of the shoe. I always liked that. Other than that..hmmmm...hmmmmm......the awesome 50's dresses!!!

Q: Do you pee in the pool?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I will sheepishly admit to having done so on occasion in the past.  (And from some old pics I recall, you look really awesome in those 50-style dresses. Not sure they were actually 50's dresses, but cut was similar, and va-va-va-voom - they really suit you well!)

Q: Since we are on the topic of re-incarnation - if only fashion at this point - do you believe in re-incarnation? if not, what do you think happens after death?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I do not believe or disbelieve in it really. I like the concept and I enjoy hearing about it. But I just do not have an opinion on it. But you have to admit.. it is kind of fascinating to hear from people (whether it be just really good fiction or possible fact) 

Q: What is one thing you have always wanted to learn but haven't "had the time" to yet?


----------



## samuraiscott

SillyLady said:


> A: I do not believe or disbelieve in it really. I like the concept and I enjoy hearing about it. But I just do not have an opinion on it. But you have to admit.. it is kind of fascinating to hear from people (whether it be just really good fiction or possible fact)
> 
> Q: What is one thing you have always wanted to learn but haven't "had the time" to yet?



A) How to speak Japanese.

Q) What do you do during the summer to cool off?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

samuraiscott said:


> Q) What do you do during the summer to cool off?



A) I avoid the sun at all costs and remain in air-conditioned spaces as much as possible. Very rarely I will go swimming (as in once last summer rare). I hate the heat--it's incredibly difficult to remain comfortable even when you've removed all your clothes. When it's cold, just pile on layers! And snuggle. :happy:

Q) What's your favorite flower? Why? What does it remind you of?


----------



## CastingPearls

My favorite flowers are sunflowers and gerbera daisies and it's because while they're not especially fragrant, it's as if they seem to be such HAPPY sturdy bright flowers and kind of remind me of..well..me.

Q: Did you ever have to choose between two friends?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> My favorite flowers are sunflowers and gerbera daisies and it's because while they're not especially fragrant, it's as if they seem to be such HAPPY sturdy bright flowers and kind of remind me of..well..me.
> 
> Q: Did you ever have to choose between two friends?



A: I did recently only because one of them chose to use my FB page to publicly call out another friend. Don't drag me into your drama. 

Q: Have you ever been able to rebuild trust for a person when they have caused you to lose faith in them?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes and it made the friendship even stronger because we both knew that we had made mistakes and the friendship and love was worth far more than self-pride and misunderstanding.

Q: If you could permanently change your eye color only once, would you and what color would it be?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you could permanently change your eye color only once, would you and what color would it be?



A: PURPLE. No doubt about it.

Q: So you're swimming in your bath, when you suddenly get attacked by sharks. What flavour ice cream do you prefer?


----------



## hrd

penguin said:


> A: PURPLE. No doubt about it.
> 
> Q: So you're swimming in your bath, when you suddenly get attacked by sharks. What flavour ice cream do you prefer?



a: Peppermint or pistachio.

q: Do you enjoy croquet?


----------



## penguin

hrd said:


> q: Do you enjoy croquet?



A: I FREAKING LOVE CROQUET!!!! My family plays what we call Death Match Croquet, where it's kind of a mix between mini golf and croquet, in terms that each hoop is a challenge, and it's made more fun by having a few drinks during the process. I need to get my own croquet set.

B: If you accidentally fart in public, do you acknowledge it, apologise, pretend it wasn't you, blame someone else, run off or what?


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> A: I FREAKING LOVE CROQUET!!!! My family plays what we call Death Match Croquet, where it's kind of a mix between mini golf and croquet, in terms that each hoop is a challenge, and it's made more fun by having a few drinks during the process. I need to get my own croquet set.
> 
> B: If you accidentally fart in public, do you acknowledge it, apologise, pretend it wasn't you, blame someone else, run off or what?


I blame it on Kitty. It's a family joke that all farts in the house were produced by a very prissy dilute calico we had. Poor Kitty. She's dead ten years and still gets blamed for all the farts.

Q: What's your favorite color crayon?


----------



## mulrooney13

CastingPearls said:


> I blame it on Kitty. It's a family joke that all farts in the house were produced by a very prissy dilute calico we had. Poor Kitty. She's dead ten years and still gets blamed for all the farts.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite color crayon?



A: Cerulean! Still my favorite color to this day, although saying cerulean is your favorite color does get me some puzzled looks.

Q: What's your favorite pizza place?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Memphis Pizza Cafe... seriously if you ever visit Memphis, TN.. it is a MUST try!! They literally use the freshiest ingredients everyday and make everything from scratch. It is scrumptious!! 

Q: Are you addicted to this thread? I know I am. lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hell yeah!! It is lots of fun to read the answers and what it reveals about people. Also fun to come up with the questions.

Q: What's your favorite online game and what do you love about it?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Hell yeah!! It is lots of fun to read the answers and what it reveals about people. Also fun to come up with the questions.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite online game and what do you love about it?




toontown although I havent played in a while its fun, yoou blow up evil cogs with gags and try to stop the cogs in the machine taking over the world 

I think there is a lesson in that for all of us lol




Q: What is your current favourite book to read?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your current favourite book to read?



A: A Year at the Movies: One Man's Filmgoing Odyssey, by Kevin Murphy. 

Q: Which fast-food chain has the worst-tasting food?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: A Year at the Movies: One Man's Filmgoing Odyssey, by Kevin Murphy.
> 
> Q: Which fast-food chain has the worst-tasting food?



hungry jacks I will only eat their chicken fingers (that they now call nuggets) and usually only when on the train home from sydney cause there is not much choice at the station


Q: What fast food cant you live without?


----------



## mel

Q: What fast food cant you live without?
A: ohhh I miss my fav fast food.. Milo's....whenever I am back in Bama I have to eat there right away!!!

A: What work hours do you work?


----------



## 1love_emily

mel said:


> Q: What fast food cant you live without?
> A: ohhh I miss my fav fast food.. Milo's....whenever I am back in Bama I have to eat there right away!!!
> 
> A: What work hours do you work?



A: I used to work Tuesdays 4-6 and then Thursdays 3:30-5... I taught piano lessons, so easy hours! haha

Q: What are you most excited about?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I get excited about a lot of things! It is always the smallest things that get me SO excited!!  

Q: If you had the money and knew you would not get home sick, which country would you like to live in for a year or two or more?


----------



## pegz

A. The UK

Q. Who are you missing right now?


----------



## mel

Q. Who are you missing right now?
A: My crazy dysfunctional family back in Bama

A: Do you eat mushrooms? If so, fav way they are cooked..?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

mel said:


> A: Do you eat mushrooms? If so, fav way they are cooked..?



A: I refused to when I was a kid, but I LOVE THEM NOW. Favorite way to cook them? Under a broiler for 15-20 minutes after you've tossed them in salft & pepper, olive oil, parsley, lemon juice and minced garlic, then dotted the top with unsalted butter. INCREDIBLE. The yum juice that accumulates on the bottom of the dish pairs perfectly with crusty bread, too. :eat2:

Q: What are the top sites you visit daily, excluding this one?


----------



## CastingPearls

Facebook, YouTube, Google, Wikipedia, YahooMail, YahooIM, Amazon.com, and an assortment of blogs. 

Q: What do you dislike that it seems everyone else loves?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Chocolate :x

Q: What is the longest you have ever been awake for?


----------



## mulrooney13

SillyLady said:


> A: Chocolate :x
> 
> Q: What is the longest you have ever been awake for?



Don't like chocolate? Blasphemy! 

A: I don't know the exact time but it was probably about 30 hours.

Q: What language(s) do you speak other than English? If none, which language would you like to learn?


----------



## penguin

mulrooney13 said:


> Q: What language(s) do you speak other than English? If none, which language would you like to learn?



A: Sarcasm. I'm not really fussed on what language, but being completely fluent in one would be great.

Q: Darth Vader or Darth Maul - who would you let style your hair?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Darth Vader. At least at one point he had a decent cut (in his Anakin Skywalkder days). Not sure Darth Maul ever did.

Q: Who do you think would be a better partner in bed: Darth Vader or Darth Maul?


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Who do you think would be a better partner in bed: Darth Vader or Darth Maul?



A: Vader. I think his use of the Force was superior, and if applied properly...yowza!

Q: You get snowed into a mountain cabin that just happens to be very well stocked with everything you need for the weekend you're stuck there. Which five celebrities would you like to be trapped there with you? There's no guarantee you'll get laid or that they'll get along, either.


----------



## mulrooney13

penguin said:


> A: Vader. I think his use of the Force was superior, and if applied properly...yowza!
> 
> Q: You get snowed into a mountain cabin that just happens to be very well stocked with everything you need for the weekend you're stuck there. Which five celebrities would you like to be trapped there with you? There's no guarantee you'll get laid or that they'll get along, either.



A: I'd go comedy. Something along the lines of Will Ferrell, Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert, Conan O'Brien, and Jimmy Kimmel. Should be a fun time.

Q: What's your favorite board/party game?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I love board games!! Scattegories... Cranium (although I tend to forget I even have this game sometimes).. Taboo.. too many to pick just one! 

Q: If you could either have a date with someone very famous or take one of the people on the Dimensions Forum out, which would you choose and why? 

(Yeah I tried but could not think of a better Q atm. LOL)


----------



## mulrooney13

SillyLady said:


> A: I love board games!! Scattegories... Cranium (although I tend to forget I even have this game sometimes).. Taboo.. too many to pick just one!
> 
> Q: If you could either have a date with someone very famous or take one of the people on the Dimensions Forum out, which would you choose and why?
> 
> (Yeah I tried but could not think of a better Q atm. LOL)



A: Hmmm, I'd go with someone from the forum. I think I'd have more fun with someone from here than with someone famous, though it would be cool to see my face in a tabloid.

Q: What is your favorite place to relax?


----------



## CastingPearls

On a featherbed, with thick fluffy down pillows in 1000 count sheets with the rain pouring and thunder and lightning outside. 

Q: Do you have a favorite self-affirming quote or mantra?


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> On a featherbed, with thick fluffy down pillows in 1000 count sheets with the rain pouring and thunder and lightning outside.
> 
> Q: Do you have a favorite self-affirming quote or mantra?



A: It's not the hand you were dealt, but how you play your cards that matters.

Q: What's the one thing that can cheer you up without fail when having a bad day?


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> A: It's not the hand you were dealt, but how you play your cards that matters.
> 
> Q: What's the one thing that can cheer you up without fail when having a bad day?



Spiderbaits Glokenpop (the clip is freaking adorable plus the song is so cute I defy anyone to stay miserable for that few minutes of song)

Junk food and a bunch of sappy rom coms

Q: what is your go to comfort food?


----------



## SillyLady

A: chips and dip

Q: swimming pool or beach?


----------



## CastingPearls

Lakes

Q: What do you wear to bed?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Nothing very exciting, I'm afraid: t-shirt and boxer shorts.

Q: What is a bigger turn on: totally naked or nice lingerie? (I guess it would be guy in skivs for the ladies - funny how we men don't really have an equivalent to lingerie.)


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Nothing very exciting, I'm afraid: t-shirt and boxer shorts.
> 
> Q: What is a bigger turn on: totally naked or nice lingerie? (I guess it would be guy in skivs for the ladies - funny how we men don't really have an equivalent to lingerie.)



satiny boxer shorts on a man something very sexy about them and my fingers can never resist the fabric either mind you I did buy my ex some funky flaming guitar flanalette pjs that he had trouble keeping on ................. just sayin




Q: What outfit do you feel your sexiest in?


----------



## SillyLady

A: It isn't necessarily the outfit per se. For me, it is underneath. If I feel sexy in the bra and panties I am wearing, then every outfit makes me feel sexy. You know?


Q: What is your favorite song right now on the radio?


----------



## mulrooney13

SillyLady said:


> A: It isn't necessarily the outfit per se. For me, it is underneath. If I feel sexy in the bra and panties I am wearing, then every outfit makes me feel sexy. You know?
> 
> 
> Q: What is your favorite song right now on the radio?



A: Hmmm I don't listen to a ton of new music but I'll go with 'Machine Gun Blues' by Social Distortion.

Q: What is one recurring dream that you have?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I have a lot of recurring dreams but the one I have had since I was a kid would be.. I am down in a cellar of sorts. It is dark, cold, and damp. There is no exit or windows. The only light I see radiates off of my aunt (the aunt that passed away before I was ever born) and we just talk and catch up. I have that dream every couple of months. Weird, huh?

Q: flip flops or sneakers?


----------



## Sweetie

SillyLady said:


> A: I have a lot of recurring dreams but the one I have had since I was a kid would be.. I am down in a cellar of sorts. It is dark, cold, and damp. There is no exit or windows. The only light I see radiates off of my aunt (the aunt that passed away before I was ever born) and we just talk and catch up. I have that dream every couple of months. Weird, huh?
> 
> Q: flip flops or sneakers?



A: Flip flops

Q: Are you a morning person or a night person?


----------



## mel

Q: Are you a morning person or a night person?
A: Night person for SURE 


Q: Do you have pets? If so, do they sleep in your bed with you?


----------



## CastingPearls

Four cats. The only one allowed in the bedroom at night is Wonton and she sleeps under my vanity in what I refer to as her 'apartment'...I think she thinks everyone else is a peasant and prefers her own place. We do have goodnight cuddles and scritches on the bed before lights-out. 

Q: Are you a list-maker? What do you make lists of?


----------



## mz_puss

A) I make lists for everything, bills, shopping, chores, activities, day to day lists, goals and ambitions lists lol im a huge list maker !!!!!

Q) Have you ever trodden on an orange ? I like it


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) I make lists for everything, bills, shopping, chores, activities, day to day lists, goals and ambitions lists lol im a huge list maker !!!!!
> 
> Q) Have you ever trodden on an orange ? I like it



yes and I damn near killed myself stoopid rolling around the bus fruit 


Q) WHat is your current food obsession (we all know mine is almond m&m's)


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I absolutely love In-N-out. I don't eat it too much, but I definitely eat too much of it when I get the chance.

Who is one of your inspirations?


----------



## willowmoon

A: Simon LeBon of Duran Duran. He knows he's not the best at dancing around while onstage but doesn't give a shit. I gotta respect that. Life's too short to take yourself TOO seriously. 

Q: In these Hollywood days of remakes/reboots of older TV series and movies, a great many of them suck. But what TV show or movie would you like to see get a decent remake?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not that you really could, but _All in the Family._

Q: Have you ever posed nude? did you enjoy it?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever posed nude? did you enjoy it?
A: for a picture? no.lol

Q: What are your 7-4 plans?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

mel said:


> Q: What are your 7-4 plans?



A: We have a few Brits staying at the house for the holiday, so we're going to show them a good ol' Amurrrrcan time with a barbecue, potato salad and movies in the backyard once the sun goes down. I've threatened Bud Light too, but I won't actually allow that in the house. There are rumors of fireworks as well.

Q: What is your least favorite holiday & why? (Mine is usually the 4th, but this year may be an exception)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Christmas, Just all the dishes to wash and the tensions and the horrible music that seems to be endless. (Oh, yeah, and the SNOW) 

Q) Small-Town or Big Town, which would you prefer to live in? [Given money was no option. And by small town, I mean a city with less than 300 people. ]


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Small town, but within a few hours of a decent size town (I enjoy going out to dinner and and need other amenities)

Q: New York City: too big or just right?


----------



## LeoGibson

A-Too small for the amount of people jammed into it.

Q-East coast or west,or somewhere in the flyover area?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) West Coast, for sure! 

Q) Which would you rather learn to do-- Surf, or Fly a Plane.


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) West Coast, for sure!
> 
> Q) Which would you rather learn to do-- Surf, or Fly a Plane.



A: Fly a plane, then I'd meet some Dimmers from overseas!

Q: If you could have any super power what would it be?


----------



## Aust99

A: I would want to move really fast, to get or the menial things done in my life and then on to the fun....


Q: Best hangover cure.... please!!!


----------



## Captain Save

Aust99 said:


> Q: Best hangover cure.... please!!!



A. Pop a few aspirin and a few bottles of water after cutting off your own drinks and before going to sleep.

Q. How many things have changed on Dims since I was out of the country for six months?


----------



## mel

Q. How many things have changed on Dims since I was out of the country for six months?
A: Alot..?

Q: What's your favorite "grilling out" food?


----------



## mulrooney13

mel said:


> Q. How many things have changed on Dims since I was out of the country for six months?
> A: Alot..?
> 
> Q: What's your favorite "grilling out" food?



A: Definitely burgers. I take mine with cheese and ketchup. Kinda boring I know, but when it comes to food I don't like to get too fancy. Plain work for me 

Q: What was your favorite cartoon growing up?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> Q. How many things have changed on Dims since I was out of the country for six months?
> A: Alot..?
> 
> Q: What's your favorite "grilling out" food?


Corn on the cob (slathered in butter and 'hot salt') and grilled steaks.

Favorite Cartoon?
I had many. Bugs Bunny Loony Toons and Tom and Jerry were probably some of my favorites.

Q: What's your quickest personal cure for getting out of a self-pity party?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Corn on the cob (slathered in butter and 'hot salt') and grilled steaks.
> 
> Favorite Cartoon?
> I had many. Bugs Bunny Loony Toons and Tom and Jerry were probably some of my favorites.
> 
> Q: What's your quickest personal cure for getting out of a self-pity party?



A: Listening to great music, LOUD, and giving myself a wee pamper. A long soak in a bath of bubbles, sweet smelling soap...lock on the door.

Q: What do you like to do on a cold but sunny day?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Q: What do you like to do on a cold but sunny day?



A: Go for a walk-I'd like to walk in the fields,because the way dew settles on the cobwebs is very beautiful. 

Q: What's that coming over the hill?


----------



## CastingPearls

A seagull made of light.

Q: Do you subscribe to any magazines--printed? Which ones?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you subscribe to any magazines--printed? Which ones?
A: I don't ...however I keep getting a Wine Mag ..not sure how that came about.


Q: What do you think is the sexiest thing about yourself?


----------



## mulrooney13

mel said:


> Q: Do you subscribe to any magazines--printed? Which ones?
> A: I don't ...however I keep getting a Wine Mag ..not sure how that came about.
> 
> 
> Q: What do you think is the sexiest thing about yourself?



A: Hmm, probably my sense of humor. Although I do have pretty cool hair too.

Q: Do you like to dance? What style of dancing?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you like to dance? What style of dancing?
A: I have NO rythym...if I have to chose.I will say slow. argh..I wish I could dance.

Q: Have you ever driven over 120mph?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Q: Have you ever driven over 120mph?

A: Yes on the back of a motorbike
Q: Whats the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## Adamantoise

Robbie_Rob said:


> Q: Whats the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?



A: Mud (I was very young...)

Q: What is your favourite natural scent (scents that occur in nature like rain,etc)?


----------



## penguin

Adamantoise said:


> Q: What is your favourite natural scent (scents that occur in nature like rain,etc)?



A: Clean baby smell. Other than that, how the grass smells after a good storm. Or sex. Love how the room smells after a good shag.

Q: Is there a part of your body that is a no touch zone from everyone? If so, why? (Like, I have a friend who can't stand feet, doesn't even like touching her own. If you touch them, there's hell to pay. If you want to gross her out, wave your feet at her)


----------



## mel

Q: Is there a part of your body that is a no touch zone from everyone? If so, why? 
A: I dont really care for people to touch my nose. Not sure why..

Q: Have you ever been handcuffs? Details if you like ..


----------



## penguin

mel said:


> Q: Is there a part of your body that is a no touch zone from everyone? If so, why?
> A: I dont really care for people to touch my nose. Not sure why..
> 
> Q: Have you ever been handcuffs? Details if you like ..



A: Well, I've never _been_ a set of handcuffs, but I have been cuffed. In a kinky way, not in an arrested way. Not with the police type ones, as they're not comfortable for play sessions IMO. Leather cuffs are very very nice. I've worn them around the house or at parties (with a collar) and that's it, I've worn them when tied to various crosses and frames while being whacked with other toys. It's all good 

A: If you had a pet unicorn, what would you call it?


----------



## mulrooney13

penguin said:


> A: Well, I've never _been_ a set of handcuffs, but I have been cuffed. In a kinky way, not in an arrested way. Not with the police type ones, as they're not comfortable for play sessions IMO. Leather cuffs are very very nice. I've worn them around the house or at parties (with a collar) and that's it, I've worn them when tied to various crosses and frames while being whacked with other toys. It's all good
> 
> A: If you had a pet unicorn, what would you call it?



A: Charlie, of course!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsGYh8AacgY

Q: What's your favorite YouTube video?


----------



## mel

Q: If you had a pet unicorn, what would you call it?
A: Pokey

Q: Do you play cards? If so, fav card game..?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm going to interrupt this post for a minute because someone answered the question faster than I did and I didn't know how to remove it. So my answer to the person above me is below. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

mel said:


> Q: If you had a pet unicorn, what would you call it?
> A: Pokey
> 
> Q: Do you play cards? If so, fav card game..?



A: I do play cards and my favorite games would have to be Bullshit and Euchre.

Q: What/who is your biggest inspiration?


----------



## CastingPearls

Favorite YouTube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpF6Xqmx0ZE

Favorite card game:
Oldie but a goodie--Rummy 500

Pet unicorn's name?
Dutchie

Biggest inspiration?
Many people who overcome odds to make their dreams come true. Also some of my best friends. These are not mutually exclusive.


Q: What color are the sheets on your bed RIGHT NOW?


----------



## mulrooney13

That reminds me...I gotta wash my sheets.


----------



## CastingPearls

mulrooney13 said:


> That reminds me...I gotta wash my sheets.


No fair, Twinkie. Play by the rules. Ask and answer!


----------



## mulrooney13

Lol, well my sheets are white. Kinda boring. I was gonna let someone more entertaining answer 

But if my white sheets will be the answer, then my question shall be:

How tall are you, and if you could change your height, how tall would you like to be?


----------



## mel

Q: How tall are you, and if you could change your height, how tall would you like to be?

A: 5'5..and since I thought I was always 5'6 until recently I will say 5'6 lol

Q: Do you like going to the theatre? (plays)


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Q: Do you like going to the theatre? (plays)

A: Are you kidding me?! I love going to the theater. I want to be performing on stage one day. Wicked is my favorite. 

Q: If you had the choice to change your occupation to anything, would you and if so, what would you change it to?


----------



## CastingPearls

kaylaisamachine said:


> Q: Do you like going to the theatre? (plays)
> 
> A: Are you kidding me?! I love going to the theater. I want to be performing on stage one day. Wicked is my favorite.
> 
> Q: If you had the choice to change your occupation to anything, would you and if so, what would you change it to?


Unpublished writer to successful author

Q: How tolerant are you of extreme temps? Do you prefer them?


----------



## mel

Q: If you had the choice to change your occupation to anything, would you and if so, what would you change it to?
A: I would be a travel advisor for spas (worldwide)..with of course having to try tham ALL out

Q: Do you have a major phobia?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> Q: How tolerant are you of extreme temps? Do you prefer them?



A: I hate the heat, it makes me cranky! The high desert probably isn't the best place for me.  As for cold, I really like it and I handle it fairly well. However, I haven't much been in negative temps for extended periods of time, beyond living in Scotland from August-December 2008. Never been so cold in my life, but I really loved it. But I know it's worse elsewhere! 



mel said:


> Q: Do you have a major phobia?



A: Dinosaurs, mainly animatronic ones and what you find at natural history museums. YES I KNOW THEY'RE EXTINCT. I find them terrifying!! lol

Q: Do you sing along with the radio/iPod/tape deck/CD player (covering all bases here) in your car? What if you're with other people?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Q: Sometimes, but I respect my friends enough not to do it in their presence (I sing terribly).

A: Live radio or MP3 player - what do you listen to more? if the latter, is there anything you miss about radio?


----------



## mel

Q: Live radio or MP3 player - what do you listen to more? if the latter, is there anything you miss about radio?

A: I listen to the radio more or Amazon cloud. I do listen to my MP3 sometimes also 


Q: How many hours a day do you spend on the internet/computer?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Personal use - one or two hours a day (sometimes not at all, and once in a blue moon I'll be on most of the day); work: add the same, not counting time working on e-mail

Q: What do you notice first in a person to whom you are physically attracted?


----------



## SillyLady

A: their eyes and smile

Q: if you could only pick one fine art to see/hear/experience for the rest of your life... What would you pick?


----------



## Aust99

Eyes..... and teeth.... 


Q: fav song currently in the top 40??


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Eyes..... and teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: fav song currently in the top 40??



Bruno Mars the Lazy Song


Q; Fav song currently not in the charts but new?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Jar of Hearts

Q: if you could only pick one fine art to see/hear/experience for the rest of your life... What would you pick? 
*


----------



## Captain Save

SillyLady said:


> Q: if you could only pick one fine art to see/hear/experience for the rest of your life... What would you pick?
> *



A. Music. All the colors, patterns, and atmospheres each new song covers would make me happy. Everything else I'd want is found in nature.

Q. What _really_ makes a person happy, other than money or minor little perks, in their career field?


----------



## MissHoney

Captain Save said:


> A. Music. All the colors, patterns, and atmospheres each new song covers would make me happy. Everything else I'd want is found in nature.
> 
> Q. What _really_ makes a person happy, other than money or minor little perks, in their career field?




A. Red Swingline staplers.

Q. Do you have any recurring dreams? If so, do tell.


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Standing on top of a table singing bossa nova songs and actually sounding damn smooth.

Q: Whats the one dream you want to accomplish the most in life?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Earn my doctorate


Q: What is one of your favorite ways of pampering yourself every so often?


----------



## mel

Q: What is one of your favorite ways of pampering yourself every so often? 
A: Getting a relaxing pedi  

Q: What time you normally go to sleep?


----------



## CastingPearls

3 or 4 AM

Q: Do you believe in luck? Do you think you're lucky or not?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yes, I believe in luck, but I also believe you have to be smart enough to take advantage of the opportunities that you luck into. I have good health, a good job, and a loving family, so yes, I feel pretty lucky.

Q: Have you ever had a one-night stand (where choice was yours for it to be a one-night stand)? if so, do you regret it? if not, would you ever consider one?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Yes, I believe in luck, but I also believe you have to be smart enough to take advantage of the opportunities that you luck into. I have good health, a good job, and a loving family, so yes, I feel pretty lucky.
> 
> Q: Have you ever had a one-night stand (where choice was yours for it to be a one-night stand)? if so, do you regret it? if not, would you ever consider one?



Yes, no because I knew that it would destroy me totally to make a relationship of it and I like to contemplate the idea but it really isnt who I am


Q: What is one mistake that you feel you have learned the most from?


----------



## SillyLady

A: debt stinks and if reincarnation does exist I need to remember to be born a heiress lol (jk)

Q: what's the weirdest thing you've ever bought online?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Probably something from stupid.com. But those are just gag gifts (like pooping santa and bacon lollipops), so not sure if it counts. Otherwise, haven't bought anything weird.

Q: Do you consider yourself sexually adventurous? why/why not?


----------



## SillyLady

A: yes! I like keeping things fresh and different.  

Q: how often do you get clothes dry cleaned? Lol


----------



## mel

Q: how often do you get clothes dry cleaned? Lol
A: Like never...or maybe once a year ( a coat or special dress)

Q: What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: 9-10, depending on the shoe.

Q: What's your favorite item of clothing (in your own wardrobe)?


----------



## mel

Q: What's your favorite item of clothing (in your own wardrobe)?
A: My lounger sundress (at least at the moment)

Q: If you could be any age again for 1 day..what age would you pick and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Lovelady78--It's a toss-up between a silk kimono top and a pale pale baby-blue babydoll nightie with lots of embroidery, lavender ribbons and rosebuds. They're both stunning. 

Mel--I would pick anytime before I was thirty-five and got married. 

Q: Do you regularly use sunblock?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you regularly use sunblock?
A: I dont ..

Q: Where will you be this time tomorrow ?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

mel said:


> Q: Do you regularly use sunblock?
> A: I dont ..
> 
> Q: Where will you be this time tomorrow ?



A: This time tomorrow, I shall either be here sitting in the exact spot I am in now, or at my best friend Cameron's house because I haven't seen him since graduation. Or maybe someone will kidnap me, who knows.

Q: If you could choose a super hero to be, with your own name and powers, what would they be?


----------



## spiritangel

kaylaisamachine said:


> A: This time tomorrow, I shall either be here sitting in the exact spot I am in now, or at my best friend Cameron's house because I haven't seen him since graduation. Or maybe someone will kidnap me, who knows.
> 
> Q: If you could choose a super hero to be, with your own name and powers, what would they be?



Amandaclause, the ability to give the perfect gift everytime, wow with my pyschic powers, flying (cause hey its cool), comes complete with sexy adorable satin santa type outfit, and the perfect bag, ability to sense birthday or holliday related gift stresses and relieve them with the magic bag of never ending gifts (hey ok so I have always wanted to be santa so shoot me )


Q:What do you think of the whole DC reboot that is going on?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I suspect it will be as welcome as New Coke (for those who remember that fiasco in the 80s). Why mess with classics?

Q: If you could reboot your life, what might you change and why?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: I'd have been born in a better city.

Q: You are moving to a town that is in a steep valley with a river in it. Do you choose to live down near the river or up on the hill(s)?


----------



## mossystate

Up on the hill. Me and my high horse require such a vista.


What should the punishment be for people who still have firecrackers and light them off behind your apartment building at 3AM?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: you tie them down to a flat surface and light fireworks on them

Q: Why is trying to do the right thing always complicated?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Because the truth hurts. Because it's always easier to run from problems than confront them. Or, as Dark Helmet put it, "because good is dumb."

Q: Do you have any magnets or other paraphernalia on your refrigerator?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: No magnets on the fridge

Q: Am I the only one who envisions Heaven as a secluded Hawaiian beach?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Doubtlessly not. Sounds pretty darned close to me, though hopefully there would be more than just that (would get pretty bored if that was all I had to do).

Q: Do you believe in hell? or any kind of punishment for truly bad people in the afterlife?


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you believe in hell? or any kind of punishment for truly bad people in the afterlife?



A: Not in the typical fire and brimstone way. I believe in reincarnation and the continual journey of learning your soul goes through, so for those who have been "bad people", I see there being an intense kind of debriefing or reviewing for them, where they have to work through their atrocities until their soul can be cleansed and they can move on.

I'm into all that mumbo jumbo shit, obviously.

Q: I'm having a major chocolate craving. What's your favourite way to indulge in said treat?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you believe in hell? or any kind of punishment for truly bad people in the afterlife?



A: Nope. Well, not in the traditional sense. I believe you create your own heaven or hell here on earth. Nothing's worse than living with the repercussions of what we've done and the guilt associated. When we die, that's it. Energy cannot be created nor destroyed so we all just get recycled. End.

I'm sorry *penguin*! Didn't mean to skip over you. Favorite way to indulge in chocolate cravings? Preferably with a really nice dark chocolate bar filled with caramel. Or truffles. I have champagne tastes on a beer budget. 

B: Curly or straight hair?


----------



## hrd

sweetfrancaise said:


> B: Curly or straight hair?



a: It's mostly straight when it's not too long.

q: Do you prefer to write with a pen or pencil? Any fave brand?


----------



## mel

q: Do you prefer to write with a pen or pencil? Any fave brand?
A: pens. I HATE pencils!!

Q: would you rather sing or dance?


----------



## Captain Save

mel said:


> Q: would you rather sing or dance?



A. Neither; my voice is too deep to sing most songs I like, producing a scream when I force the issue, and even Bill Cosby is a better dancer than I.

Q. For capital crimes, should the punishment be quick and painless, or should it be almost biblical, as in the scene from _Law Abiding Citizen_?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: It's not very Christian of me, but I believe in an eye for an eye. I have no problem with capital punishment that is not swift and painless for people who showed no such mercy to their victims.

Q: Online or in the mall: where do you prefer to shop and why?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: In the mall so I can see how the stuff really looks rather then a picture.

Q: Why is it that some birds continue to chirp well after midnight?


----------



## SillyLady

A: They are blind and are unable to decipher whether it is morning, noon, or night.  Orrrrrrrrrrrr maybe they are just insomniacs?  Either way, it stinks for the person whose window they are sitting right next to. 

Q: What's your dream car?


----------



## Blackhawk2293

A: The original Knight Rider car from the 80s

Q: Where is your ultimate travelling destination and why?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Hawaii  Something about being someplace tropical and able to relax

Q: Why is it workdays on Fridays turn out to be bummers?


----------



## Tad

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Why is it workdays on Fridays turn out to be bummers?



A: Because people put off all the unpleasant stuff all week long, then have to deal with it on Friday (for "deal with it" read "dump it on you").

Q: At a rock concert (well, doesn't have to be rock, but I'm not talking symphony orchestra here), where do you like to be?


----------



## mel

Q: At a rock concert (well, doesn't have to be rock, but I'm not talking symphony orchestra here), where do you like to be?
A: I am not a concert person but if I HAD to go..I would want either front row or VIP lounge lol


Q: Have you ever been on TV? If so, details..


----------



## SillyLady

A: I have always tried to make sure I am in the first, second, or third row. OR...... the mosh pit! So I guess the answer for me is.. the closer the better! 


Q: What is one invention you are relieved for bc it would suck if you had to do it by hand? (i.e., washing machine, etc)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Computer. In this context, not because of the internet bringing us together, but rather as a word processor. So much easier to type (and edit!) than having to write (and re-write!) long documents by hand.

Q: Why is finding a good [woman/man - you pick] so difficult?


----------



## Aust99

Well I think for me it has a lot to do with projecting confidence... which I can't always manage when out and about... and the fact that I'm a little picky... and want what I want.... 


Q: Would you prefer to have a personal chef or a maid.... if resources permitted you one or the other?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Well I think for me it has a lot to do with projecting confidence... which I can't always manage when out and about... and the fact that I'm a little picky... and want what I want....
> 
> 
> Q: Would you prefer to have a personal chef or a maid.... if resources permitted you one or the other?



MAID I can cook like a chef dont need one but a maid would be of real value


Q: WHat is one thing you could live without ever having to do again?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I could live without ever having to do a breakup again.. or laundry.... hehe

Q: Which would you prefer to see any why? Old art or an old play?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

SillyLady said:


> A: I could live without ever having to do a breakup again.. or laundry.... hehe
> 
> Q: Which would you prefer to see any why? Old art or an old play?



A: Old play because I am more entertained with plays than old art.  I think it would be nifty to see one of the Shakespearean plays during the time of his writing. I'm more of a drama nut anyway.

Q: Compared to when you were in high school, have you changed a lot or barely at all? And, how so?


----------



## CastingPearls

kaylaisamachine said:


> A: Old play because I am more entertained with plays than old art.  I think it would be nifty to see one of the Shakespearean plays during the time of his writing. I'm more of a drama nut anyway.
> 
> Q: Compared to when you were in high school, have you changed a lot or barely at all? And, how so?


The essence of me is still the same and when I run into old schoolmates they often say that, but I've matured a lot too. LOL Some guy asked me if I'd had plastic surgery cos I looked TOO good. ha ha ha. High school was definitely not my 'glory days'.

Q: The power is out all over town, you're all alone and you've got nothing to do. It's 2AM but you're not tired, the battery in your flashlight/torch is running low. What do you do?


----------



## Jess87

Stay in bed and probably freak myself out. Any small noise is obviously a burglar. My feet absolutely cannot touch the ground, because I've seen way too many horror movies. I'm not afraid of the dark unless it has to be dark. It's ridiculous, but if the option for light is there, I'm fine. If the option is removed, I'm a paranoid mess. 

You're only allowed to watch films directed by one person for the rest of your life. Who are you picking?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Joel/Ethan Coen. They count as one person because they always do movies together 

Q: How well do you know your neighbors?


----------



## CastingPearls

Too well.
There's the Russian who walked into my house looking for Spouse and found a very surprised me trying on a silk teddy.
There's the mobster next to him who was too stupid to take over his brother's 'family' so they put him in charge of the landscaping business and he's installed 5K worth of alarm equipment so his Persian cat won't get lost in the dark when she needs to tinkle
There's the owner of the car dealership who throws an annual Christmas party and after making me the most lethal drink he can think up, tries to shove his tongue down my throat in front of his wife who's drinking a $400 bottle of champagne and doesn't bat an eye. She's also talking to Spouse who doesn't either. 
Then there's the woman next door to them who drives her SUV down the hill to the mailbox wearing nothing but an open bathrobe and holding a mugful of vodka. She swears she doesn't drink. Or smoke. While she's smoking. 
I could go on....

Q: How dependent are you on the internet and how do you feel about that?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Interesting question. First thought was that I am not dependent on it - I have gone over a week without accessing and not feeling bad about it - but on reflection, I would miss a lot of people and communities like this one if I could not access it. And it would make doing research / finding info a hell of a lot harder, so I guess I am dependent on it. And I don't mind that one bit.

Q: Have you ever subscribed to a porn site? if not, why not?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Have you ever subscribed to a porn site? if not, why not?



A: Nope. As to why not, well for one I'm not all that into porn (not that I think there is anything wrong with it, I'm just not all that visual), and for two I was happily married before ever accesing the web, my wife is not into either porn or using the the web for a lot of things, so even if I were more into porn I'd have not subscribed, out of respect for her preferences.

ETA: I forgot the question again! and by the time I came back to fix that, the so kind and not at all sillylady had posted a question.


----------



## SillyLady

That is a very good answer!  


Q: What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## Tad

Doh! Sorry for forgetting the question....again! (see my edit, above). Putting my question in here.

A: I really enjoy the change of seasons, and usually look forward to each one as it arrives (I only don't like late Fall and early spring, when it is usually dark and damp and dismal around here.

Q: Is there something that most people consider usual or essential, that you don't have or use? (like a car, air conditioning, dishwasher, TV....). Why not?


----------



## SillyLady

LOL sorry Tad! 

A: Ummmm... the dishwasher. I sometimes use it but for the most part I forget all about it. The house I grew up in was made in the early 1900s and so we did not have a dishwasher. I did not have one until a couple of years ago bc every house I have lived in since college did not have one. LOL So now that I do have one.. I forget all about it. haha 

Q: Have you ever wished you could climb a mountain? or something like that that you just dont see people doing every day..


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Nah I always wanted to be an eyewitness to some really great neato skeeto historic event that like on every anniversary after it happened I would be invited to recollect my memories on every morning talkshow.

Q: How come no earth shattering event like that has happened near me?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Change your location to 'Moonlit Las Vegas' and you'll bear witness to a lot more earth-shattering events, I'd bet.

Q: Did you get your free Slurpee on 7/11?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Unfortunately not, as I was busy all day. Lucky for me, though, it was working at the Summer Fancy Food Show here in DC, and I had lots of opportunities for sampling. I never thought I would get sick of good chocolate and cheese, but by the end of the day, I was not interested in any more. 

Q: Are you planning a vacation this summer? if so, where? if not, why not?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Are you planning a vacation this summer? if so, where? if not, why not?



A: No, we decided to use our vacation money, such as it was, to get passes for the Ottawa BluesFest (actually a massive, two week, festival of all sorts of music). Halfway through, it has been good! We probably will get in some camping later on, but no major trips.

Q: Would you want to live within easy walking distance of your workplace? Or do you prefer to have a little more seperation between them?


----------



## SillyLady

A: With the price of gasoline, I wish I lived within walking distance from work. But then again, I deal with extreme mental illness and criminals.... On second thought, nevermind.


Q: What is your guilty pleasure and why?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Ice Cream, its yummy and always cheers me up.

Q: Why are some folks afraid of commitment?


----------



## Tad

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Why are some folks afraid of commitment?



A: My personal suspicion is that most often it is due to cognitive dissonance; that what they want (or think they want) is not aligned with what they think they should have (be it what they think is good for them, what they think they deserve, what they have accepted from other is what they should have, etc). Or to put it another way, that the person they think they would have to be in a long-term committed relationship is not the person that they think they are/can be/are willing to be.

Either that, or they are changelings, and everyone knows the fairie folk can't commit 

(sorry for the long and mostly serious answer!)

Q: Will you pay cash to get a better deal, knowing that you are getting that deal because the other person is not going to pay taxes on the payment?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Tad said:


> Q: Will you pay cash to get a better deal, knowing that you are getting that deal because the other person is not going to pay taxes on the payment?



A: This is a hot-button topic out here, since our governor recently passed a law disallowing any Internet company to forgo adding sales tax on any sale in California. In my perspective, we should be paying taxes. We're too far in the hole to ignore them any longer, and I don't believe in getting a better price and forgoing the sales tax. It's detrimental on all counts. 

I hate Amazon...

Q: So, on that note, where do you stand with online shopping?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: I'll shop online occasionally. My roommate has had problems with her packages disappearing, so I'm always a little weary of ordering something online only to have it stolen by our neighbors. Though if I'm buying gifts or something for my family who live many miles away, I'll buy it online and have it shipped to their lesser-thieved doorsteps.

Q: Which is your favorite leg?


----------



## SillyLady

tough decision.. I guess my right one..?


Q: Do you wish sometimes people would just listen instead of assuming they are hearing what you are saying?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yes, and I wish I didn't do that sometimes myself. (I know you guys will find it hard to believe, but I actually am not perfect. )

Q: What makes you feel like you are getting older?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: Discovering new foods that I used to eat and enjoy that now give me heartburn. Like orange juice...it was a sad day, the day I lost orange juice...

Q: What's the one thing in your life that needs the most focus right now?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Q. Organizing my lesson plans and things for my Fall classes.

A. Why is it we never feel organized ENOUGH?


----------



## SillyLady

Because technology keeps coming up with newer forms of organization and by the time we learn it... they come up with a new way to stay organized. Soooo I think people eventually give up....? Maybe?

Q: What do you think the world would be like without judgmental people?


----------



## Tad

SillyLady said:


> Q: What do you think the world would be like without judgmental people?



A: I think it would still have a lot more abusive social arrangements. Judgements can be damaging, but sometimes they look at something and say "normal though this may be, this is intolerable." Slavery, votes for women, segregation, religious intolerance......all may have been partially supported by judgemental people, but I think all would also have lasted longer without judgemental people. (not everything useful is nice, in other words....)

Q: Have you ever tried to read the bible, Quoran, or other religious text? Did you succeed?


----------



## CastingPearls

Born Catholic, raised fundamentalist (neither stuck) and now more of a vaguely spiritual open-minded believer of lots of 'stuff', I have studied The Bible at length. For my own curiosity as a hobby I studied world religions (cults also were of particular interest) and have read many religious texts including the Quran. I found something edifying in most everything I read.

And on that same note:
Q: Do you still embrace the faith (or lack of) that you were born to or had when you were younger?


----------



## Mishty

*Q: Do you still embrace the faith (or lack of) that you were born to or had when you were younger? *

_I was a Catholic for the first 10 years of my life, I never went through my confirmation (thank sweet Mary, I didn't add Monica to my name) I attended mass with my paternal grandmother, who was strict and Irish, and horrified I didn't become a full fledged Catholic like my cousins. I went to church on occasion with other family members, but as a ten year old decided to attend a Protestant church with my Mothers family. It was a non-denominational type affair, but they believed in speaking it tongues and being filled with the Holy Ghost, which didn't really phase me like it does most kids that are new to it, since I had been to churches like it since I was about four. 

I was in church, without a parent beside me from four till about fourteen, when the Christian church I was attending sat me down to discuss me watching certain shows and reading certain books could lead me even further into the claws of homosexuality, apparently I was a lesbian for watching Rosie's day time talk show.  Till college I practiced a very diluted Wiccan/Pagan type study, and have felt very strong leanings in my attitude toward Buddhism, but haven't got the patience or serene mind I feel the Dhamma requires.

I consider myself an agnostic now, because I have a feeling there is a bigger picture, but with all things I've consumed religiously, nothing has really helped me along the path I want to wander. _

Question: 
Have you ever had an experience with the super natural as a child or an adult? (Ghosts,hauntings,predictions,intuitions,physic abilities etc)


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> *Q: Do you still embrace the faith (or lack of) that you were born to or had when you were younger? *
> 
> _I was a Catholic for the first 10 years of my life, I never went through my confirmation (thank sweet Mary, I didn't add Monica to my name) I attended mass with my paternal grandmother, who was strict and Irish, and horrified I didn't become a full fledged Catholic like my cousins. I went to church on occasion with other family members, but as a ten year old decided to attend a Protestant church with my Mothers family. It was a non-denominational type affair, but they believed in speaking it tongues and being filled with the Holy Ghost, which didn't really phase me like it does most kids that are new to it, since I had been to churches like it since I was about four.
> 
> I was in church, without a parent beside me from four till about fourteen, when the Christian church I was attending sat me down to discuss me watching certain shows and reading certain books could lead me even further into the claws of homosexuality, apparently I was a lesbian for watching Rosie's day time talk show.  Till college I practiced a very diluted Wiccan/Pagan type study, and have felt very strong leanings in my attitude toward Buddhism, but haven't got the patience or serene mind I feel the Dhamma requires.
> 
> I consider myself an agnostic now, because I have a feeling there is a bigger picture, but with all things I've consumed religiously, nothing has really helped me along the path I want to wander. _
> 
> Question:
> Have you ever had an experience with the super natural as a child or an adult? (Ghosts,hauntings,predictions,intuitions,physic abilities etc)


Yes. The moment my mother slipped away I felt her 'spark' alight on my left shoulder and it stayed there until she was buried three days later. In fact, when it happened, I put my hand to my shoulder and said, 'oh. I feel her. She's here, right here.' and was shocked but happy. It was her essence or soul or whatever you want to call it but it was her. 

That night, I was really distraught and laying in bed sobbing and all of a sudden the room filled with three bursts of light and I suddenly stopped crying. I said to my husband, 'Did you see that?? Did you see that!!!' and he said he did but didn't know what it was. I started crying and said, 'That's my mother!' At the funeral home, in the smoking room downstairs, she did the same thing to my brother David and my husband was with him too. They came running up to tell us.

Every now and then when I was alone, I would get a whiff of her perfume tease under my nose and it was a rare and unusual perfume I rarely smelled on others. I knew each time it was her. The last time, I was very ill at home, having just been released from the hospital and was battling MRSA and was in and out of consciousness. My husband had to tell me my sister had died in her sleep suddenly and my friends came in and climbed into bed with me and cried with me. I sent him to to my family since I couldn't leave the house and waited for the visiting nurse to arrive to clean my wounds and change my bandages. All of a sudden, at the foot of the bed, I felt my mother's presence and she said to me, 'She's with me. She's safe and no one will ever hurt her again'. That was the last time my mother contacted me. 

The door burst open and two other friends who had heard the news came running in and got into bed with me. One of them had a gift in a bag. She said, 'Something made me stop and get it, I don't even know if you like these things'. It was a pink cast iron pig doorstop that I had said to my sister days before she died, 'When I got out of the hospital, I saw this pig I want at Craft Show.' She said, 'No matter what, I'll make sure to get you that pig.' And she did.

There's more, about how my brother Donny has been helping me, even though he died this March but I'm afraid I'm taking up way too much space so if you want to know you can just PM me. 


Q: Did you ever totally misjudge someone and realize that they really were a good, wonderful person?


----------



## shinyapple

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Did you ever totally misjudge someone and realize that they really were a good, wonderful person?



Probably many more times than I can recall. Recently though, I didn't think very highly of my cousin's boyfriend. She ran off to the wilds of Wyoming with him after only dating three weeks. He was transferred for work and off she went. I was critical, thinking he didn't have a good job, was too wild, lived a hard partying lifestyle based on stories we'd heard in the past. However, when they came just prior to my grandmother's death and then were here afterward for the services and to collect my cousin's personal items from the house, my entire opinion changed. He took such care with her, was impeccably polite to everyone, and had a noticeably mellowing effect on her sometimes overly zealous personality. He's a great match for her and I'm happy they are now engaged and settling in.

Q. What is one food you dislike that everyone else seems to love? (mine is watermelon)


----------



## ConnieLynn

shinyapple said:


> Q. What is one food you dislike that everyone else seems to love? (mine is watermelon)



It's a tie between popcorn and anything almond flavored. In both cases the smell turns me off.

Q. If you could help your best friend change one thing about herself / himself, what would it be?


----------



## Sweetie

A. His location. He lives tooooooooo far away. 

Q. Do you know how to swim? If you do, which do you prefer....pool or beach?


----------



## Morbid

Sweetie said:


> A. His location. He lives tooooooooo far away.
> 
> Q. Do you know how to swim? If you do, which do you prefer....pool or beach?




Yes I know how to swim and honestly.. it doesn't matter as long as I am swimming... 


Question: Have you ever had a crush on someone then one of your friends told that person?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: No, but there have been a couple times in my life (long time ago now) where I secretly wished they would have.

Q: Have you ever set up two people that you think would be perfect together? how did it work out?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Have you ever set up two people that you think would be perfect together? how did it work out?



A: Not precisely set up, but back in University my partner in the debating club was clearly becoming interested in one of the women in the club. I tried to make sure they'd have chances to talk, and to then get out of the way so as not to be a distraction....basically to help him along in his chase. As for how it turned out.....well, I'm married to her, so it turned out well for me.... 

Q: Have you ever given up on an activity you liked, because of environmental impact? (or not taken something up in the first place)


----------



## SillyLady

A: My best friend is very environmentally minded. So when we lived together.. no matter what... ceramic/glass dishes were used. So when we had get-togethers or parties thrown at our house.. she refused to use paper/plastic/styrofoam plates or cups. 

Q: What fabric do you like the feel of most? why?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: My Egytian cotton bedsheets because I am in love with my bed as much as anyone can love an inanimate object. 

Q: What was the last movie you saw in the theatre and what did you think of it?


----------



## Jess87

Paul. I found it really disappointing. I like Simon Pegg, a lot, but the movie was unfunny for the most part. Kristen Wiig's character was painful to watch at times.

Have you ever had a really nosy neighbor and how did you deal with them?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

A: Ironically, living in a rural town where everyone knows your business, I haven't ran across this yet lol

Q: What do you do to cool off on a stifling, humid day? It's been horrid lately!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Swim! 

Q) What do you do to keep the mosquitoes off of you?


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't do anything. Evidently, I'm their queen too.

In the same vein:

Are you afraid of bees and/or wasps?


----------



## MissAshley

A: Slightly, but I try to ignore them and not piss them off and sting me.

Q: If you could make a law, what would it be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would make discrimination based on size illegal.

Q: What is worse: to be hated or to be ignored/for people to be indifferent about you?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I would make discrimination based on size illegal.
> 
> Q: What is worse: to be hated or to be ignored/for people to be indifferent about you?



A: Personally, I think to be hated would be worse only because if people felt indifferent about me, I still have a chance of changing their mind about why they shouldn't. And as far as ignored, I'm unignorable. Hahah. I came up with my word right there, but there is always someone who won't ignore you, no matter who you are. The world may be cruel, but it isn't as cruel as we may all believe. 

Q: What's something that you grew up with during your childhood that you wish you could bring back and have again/do again?


----------



## SillyLady

Ummm I really liked Mr. Wizard.  Not sure if this is what you were looking for but it is the first thing that popped in my head.


Q: Have you ever just moved on a whim? If so, was it hard? Did you regret your decision?


----------



## mulrooney13

I've not moved on a whim, but I have gone on some weekend road trips on a whim. They can be quite fun!

What is your alcoholic beverage of choice?


----------



## spiritangel

mulrooney13 said:


> I've not moved on a whim, but I have gone on some weekend road trips on a whim. They can be quite fun!
> 
> What is your alcoholic beverage of choice?



baileys massaged into someone and then licked off and in case you dont know this yet it is actually the best way to drink baileys



Q: Favourite cocktail?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not really into cocktails, but vodka and OJ would probably be as close as I ever partake.

Q: Do you only date people of a particular size? are there any sizes / body shapes you would never date? (be honest, please!)


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Not really into cocktails, but vodka and OJ would probably be as close as I ever partake.
> 
> Q: Do you only date people of a particular size? are there any sizes / body shapes you would never date? (be honest, please!)




ok anyone who knows me knows I am a sucker for either a tall nerdy boy or a blue eyed irishman

have I ever dated either well I did go out with a tall skinny nerdy boy (namely my ex)

the two exes before that were short and honestly not that attractive to look at but I loved them for who they were

currently my heart belongs to an extremely tall bhm who stole it while I wasnt looking

I have dated accross the ranges I never let looks stop me from getting to know someone or being attracted to them

I dont only date a particular size shape or height hmmm mayby I should have just said that



Q: What is the mushiest thing someone has said to you recently?


----------



## CastingPearls

Ohhhhh LOLOLOL I have a new pet name. That is all. LOL

Q: What do you anticipate the most about your favorite season?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CastingPearls said:


> Ohhhhh LOLOLOL I have a new pet name. That is all. LOL
> 
> Q: What do you anticipate the most about your favorite season?



A:The rain and flowers blooming. I love the spring. 

Q: What's your favorite pick up line that you have heard or used before?


----------



## penguin

kaylaisamachine said:


> Q: What's your favorite pick up line that you have heard or used before?



A: My favourites (that haven't been used on me, but I wish they had) are:
- When I saw you, I had a Toy Story moment. First I had a Buzz, then I had a Woody.
- Fuck me if I'm wrong, but are you Elvis?

Q: You're sitting at a bus stop at midnight. It's a nice night and you're feeling good. A group of pirates walk by, who are trailed by a group of ninjas. Do you go watch the action or do you hide? Who do you want to win?


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> A: My favourites (that haven't been used on me, but I wish they had) are:
> - When I saw you, I had a Toy Story moment. First I had a Buzz, then I had a Woody.
> - Fuck me if I'm wrong, but are you Elvis?
> 
> Q: You're sitting at a bus stop at midnight. It's a nice night and you're feeling good. A group of pirates walk by, who are trailed by a group of ninjas. Do you go watch the action or do you hide? Who do you want to win?



Watch of course and cheer on the pirates after all Pirates are better than Ninjas everyone knows this


Q: Would you rather have a light sabre battle or a sword fight?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Sword Fight, Most Definitely! 

Q) If forced to choose, would you rather deal with extremely cold weather, or extremely hot weather?


----------



## darlingzooloo

A.) I would take extreme cold over extreme heat anyday! You can always bundle up, but there's only so much clothing you can take off without stopping traffic. :happy:

Q.) Peter Pan or Captain Hook?


----------



## Noir

Captain Hook. He's a pirate. It would suck not being able to fly but over all I think pirating would be more me.

Q: In a horror movie, who of your friends would die first and why do you think so?


----------



## spiritangel

Noir said:


> Captain Hook. He's a pirate. It would suck not being able to fly but over all I think pirating would be more me.
> 
> Q: In a horror movie, who of your friends would die first and why do you think so?



me I am the angelic ish annoying one dont the innocent always get slaughtered first?


Q: What is the best laugh you have had recently and why?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the best laugh you have had recently and why?



A: Playing Left 4 Dead 2 with some of my buds on Xbox live and telling some of the worst pick up lines we've heard. I just always laugh when I talk to them. 

Q: How many children do you have, or if you don't have any, how many do you want? Why or why not, if you don't want any at all?


----------



## hrd

kaylaisamachine said:


> Q: How many children do you have, or if you don't have any, how many do you want? Why or why not, if you don't want any at all?



a: I won't be having children. It's not something I've ever wanted, and I know I never will. Besides which, I'm not self-sacrificing enough, and I'm far too independent. I do make a wicked fabulous aunt, though. =)

q: What sorts of things do you seem to have the most of in your home?


----------



## Tad

hrd said:


> q: What sorts of things do you seem to have the most of in your home?



A: Books!

Q: When doing groceries, what is the item not on your list that you are most apt to buy anyway?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fruit that isn't already on the list. For example, I always get apples, grapes and bananas but if the cantaloupe or watermelon or peaches, plums or cherries are calling my name, then I can't resist. 

Q: Does the color, shape, or pattern of the plate you're eating from, affect how much you eat?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Fruit that isn't already on the list. For example, I always get apples, grapes and bananas but if the cantaloupe or watermelon or peaches, plums or cherries are calling my name, then I can't resist.
> 
> Q: Does the color, shape, or pattern of the plate you're eating from, affect how much you eat?



No actually it doesnt 


Q: What do you eat first the things you like the most or the least?


----------



## CastingPearls

The least because I like to save the best for last. Anticipation.

Q: What was the most creative thing someone did for YOU?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> The least because I like to save the best for last. Anticipation.
> 
> Q: What was the most creative thing someone did for YOU?



my sister every year goes all out and makes me an amazing birthday card the last one I think was a waterfall one you can fold it all these different ways its pretty cool


Q: What is one thing that will bring a smile to your face today?


----------



## CastingPearls

I like surprises so I don't know. 

Q: How do you feel about animals in captivity at zoos and in circuses?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I feel bad for those animals, but not as bad as I do for the consolidation and eradication of unsuspecting humans. 

Q: What kind of sneakers are you currently rocking?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What kind of sneakers are you currently rocking?



A: I don't rock sneakers, I wear flats and/or flip flops all year round. And if I ever do wear sneakers, it's converse all the way.

Q: If you went to college, where did you go and what did you major? If not, what do you currently do for a living and do you like it?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: UC Berkeley general studies, UNLV, Bachelor of Arts in Economics 

Q: Is it possible from going from 24/7 shenanigans to no shenanigans?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: As a pretty much no shenanigans kind of guy, I don't know, but I wouldn't mind finding out how to have 24/7 shenanigans for a short while!

Q: I need a new computer. Should I go Apple or PC?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: I need a new computer. Should I go Apple or PC?



A: It is a bit like getting a dog. You can go get a purebread, and you'll have a very good idea of its character and physical traits, other's will recognize it for what it is, and generally you are taking very few chances.....but you'll pay quite a bit for it. Or you can pick up a mutt, often for amazingly cheap, and odds are you'll love it and get along great with it, but there is some random chance there. (If you get a PC, get at least a dual core machine, windows 7 (not old stock running Vista), with at least 4gigs of memory, and it should be pretty smooth)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Alright, I'll ask a question then! 

(Oh, and *Never2fat4me*, the answer is Mac!!)

Do you still watch music videos? If so, which is your current favorite? Or, if not, what's one from your past that you think everyone should see?


----------



## SillyLady

A: I do still watch music videos. I dont really have a current favorite.  


Q: Do you prefer to see people have curly or straight hair?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

SillyLady said:


> Q: Do you prefer to see people have curly or straight hair?



A: I prefer to see people embrace their hair's natural texture, just like we embrace our size.  That being said, I have curly hair and I love seeing others who flaunt their curliness!!

Q: What book did you read the most growing up?


----------



## Tad

:doh::doh::doh::doh: My gold-fish like attention span is way too obvious in this thread, can't believe I messed up again! Ah well, at least I have a question already figured out.....and thanks for the save, sweetfrancaise)

A: I don't particularly recall reading books more than once. I tend to suck back a book so that I can have it all in my head to mull over...the reading is just uploading, a lot of the real enjoyment is after I've read it. Books that really stuck in my head were "The Shield Ring" by Rosemary Sutcliffe, and "A Wrinkle in Time" by Madeleine L'Engle (I was SO in love with Meg!)

Q: When you read a newspaper (if you read a newspaper?) how do you read it? (front to back? Go to your favorite part first? Go to your least favorite part first? Do the crossword then throw the rest out?l......)


----------



## danielson123

Tad said:


> Q: When you read a newspaper (if you read a newspaper?) how do you read it? (front to back? Go to your favorite part first? Go to your least favorite part first? Do the crossword then throw the rest out?l......)



A: National, international, business, local, arts & leisure. In that order.

Q: Best thing that ever happened to you at work?


----------



## samuraiscott

danielson123 said:


> A: National, international, business, local, arts & leisure. In that order.
> 
> Q: Best thing that ever happened to you at work?



A) I got laid in the office.

Q) What do you wish you could be doing right now?


----------



## one2one

samuraiscott said:


> A) I got laid in the office.
> 
> Q) What do you wish you could be doing right now?



A: Well, your answer sounds good. 

Q: Have you ever done a past life regression?


----------



## spiritangel

one2one said:


> A: Well, your answer sounds good.
> 
> Q: Have you ever done a past life regression?



no to be honest it has never really interested me the way it does some people



Q: What is yoour favourite thing to do on a cold rainy day?


----------



## samuraiscott

spiritangel said:


> no to be honest it has never really interested me the way it does some people
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is yoour favourite thing to do on a cold rainy day?



A) Sleep.

Q) What was the last movie you saw?


----------



## hrd

samuraiscott said:


> Q) What was the last movie you saw?



a: Harry Potter

q: Hardcover, paperback, or e-book?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

hrd said:


> a: Harry Potter
> 
> q: Hardcover, paperback, or e-book?



A: Hardcover if it's a favorite author, paperback if it's a whim and never, ever an ebook. Despite the fact that I work at Barnes and Noble, I am adamantly against the digital book bs flooding the market. 

Q: Favorite quote from a film?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) "Tell him about the twinkie" 
"What about the twinkie?" -- Ghostbusters.



Q) If you had to incorporate one food into your daily diet for a whole year, what food would you choose?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) "Tell him about the twinkie"
> "What about the twinkie?" -- Ghostbusters.
> 
> 
> 
> Q) If you had to incorporate one food into your daily diet for a whole year, what food would you choose?



Chocolate



Q) What is the best comfort food ?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> Q) What is the best comfort food ?



But, you already answered your own question--or at least gave my answer :bow:

Q: What is your favorite card game?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Blackjack. 

Q) What big city would you love to visit if money were no option? [Any big city anywhere in the world.]


----------



## rellis10

A: New York, on a cold day 

Q: Who's the one famous person you most want to meet in real life?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A: New York, on a cold day
> 
> Q: Who's the one famous person you most want to meet in real life?



this is going to sound trite I guess but I would love to catch up with Nathan (childhood friend and lead singer of Faker)

Q: What is the best thing about being in love?


----------



## CastingPearls

Being loved in return.

Q: Do you like to receive flowers as a gift? What are your favorites?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Yes and they are carnations.

Q: What is your favorite comic strip?


----------



## Jess87

A: Get Fuzzy. 

Q: If you're stuck in a raft with your siblings (this cane be replaced with friends if you lack the other), which one would you be most tempted to eat?


----------



## danielson123

A: My friend that happens to be a cow.

Q: What's the last game you played and who did you play it with?


----------



## hrd

danielson123 said:


> Q: What's the last game you played and who did you play it with?



a: On the weekend I played Uno with a couple of my sisters.

q: When you were younger, what was your favorite game (board, card, or outdoor)? What's your fave now?


----------



## Aust99

A: I loved this game called trouble.... with a dome in the middle that you popped to roll the dice....

Now it would be either Cludo or Monopoly.....

Q: Do you think your perception of how you look, is actually how you look???


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> A: I loved this game called trouble.... with a dome in the middle that you popped to roll the dice....
> 
> Now it would be either Cludo or Monopoly.....
> 
> Q: Do you think your perception of how you look, is actually how you look???



I hope so I like me and think Im beautiful inside and out I would hope 


Q: what was the last compliment you got?


----------



## samuraiscott

spiritangel said:


> I hope so I like me and think Im beautiful inside and out I would hope
> 
> 
> Q: what was the last compliment you got?



A) Nice Car! (From the girl in the drive through)

Q) What are you doing right now?


----------



## penguin

samuraiscott said:


> Q) What are you doing right now?



A: I've just set my daughter up with painting, so now I'm catching up on net stuff.

B: How self sufficient do you think you are?


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> A: I've just set my daughter up with painting, so now I'm catching up on net stuff.
> 
> B: How self sufficient do you think you are?




Pretty I would think for the most part bar the housework actually making me sick thing


Q: What is your favourite household task?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I suppose it would be fixing stuff - great satisfaction is to be had from making something that is broken work again, even if it is the toilet! 

Q: Would you travel to space if you could?


----------



## hrd

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Would you travel to space if you could?



a: Definitely.

q: Who's your favorite band?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

hrd said:


> q: Who's your favorite band?



A: Yargh, that's a hard one. I'm going to narrow this down to favorite band (actual band not solo singer) that's put out an album in the last few months: Wild Beasts.

Q: Who's the last band you saw live?


----------



## penguin

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Who's the last band you saw live?



A: It would've been Live, I think. I'd completely forgotten about that. I got to see Train and Live thanks to a friend who worked there and got free tickets.

Q: What was your favourite cartoon when you were a kid?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

penguin said:


> Q: What was your favourite cartoon when you were a kid?



A: There's so many to choose from! I'm thinking about what channels and what not, but if I had to pick ONLY one, I'd probably have to choose Courage the Cowardly Dog. Loved that dog.

Q: What is a habit you had when you were younger that you no longer have anymore?


----------



## lovelocs

kaylaisamachine said:


> Q: What is a habit you had when you were younger that you no longer have anymore?



A: Chewing my toenails.

Q: What's your favorite "guilty pleasure" movie?


----------



## SillyLady

dirty dancing i think


Q: baked potato or mashed potatoes?


----------



## Robbie_Rob

SillyLady said:


> dirty dancing i think
> 
> 
> Q: baked potato or mashed potatoes?



A) Mashed

Q) Backgarden BBQ or Restaurant


----------



## SillyLady

backgarden bbq

q: beef or chicken?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Beef! :wubu: 

Q) If you had to spend 8+ hours on a single website, which website would it be?


----------



## hrd

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) If you had to spend 8+ hours on a single website, which website would it be?



a: Project Gutenberg.

q: Do you purchase Blu-ray copies of movies you already own?


----------



## spiritangel

hrd said:


> a: Project Gutenberg.
> 
> q: Do you purchase Blu-ray copies of movies you already own?




no but then again I rarely buy dvds craft supplies are my kryptonite


Q: What was the last dvd you bought?


----------



## mel

Q: What was the last dvd you bought?
A: hmmm..I think it was Anchorman 

Q: when was the last time you cried?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

mel said:


> Q: when was the last time you cried?



A: During the entirety of the last Harry Potter movie. Sniff. 

Q: Favorite character of said series?


----------



## CastingPearls

Luna Lovegood. I adore that girl.


Q: For all you twihards---who's your favorite character in the Twilight saga?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CastingPearls said:


> Q: For all you twihards---who's your favorite character in the Twilight saga?



A: Character wise in the books, it's a toss up between Carlisle, Alice and Jasper. They all do so much for me. As far as the movie, well.. I mean of course it's Edward. He's just so dreamy and hunky. I can't take it.

Q: What's your favorite book your mom/dad/guardian read to you when you were little?


----------



## LeoGibson

A: I really can't remember anything my mother read to me.I know she did,but I grew up in a house of readers and my early book memories are centered around me reading for myself at probably around the 5 or so year old mark.I can remember knowing how to read before I even started school.The earliest book I can remember reading and having an effect on me was Curious George.

Q: At what age did you first start to feel your mortality,if you have yet?


----------



## CastingPearls

I was around five, already an insomniac, and used to look at the stars outside my window and wonder what would happen to my 'me' when my body died. 

Q: Describe yourself as a flower--not necessarily your favorite, but how you might see yourself. (I'm a sunflower or Gerbera daisy)


----------



## Captain Save

A. I'm a bit unassuming as a lacy tree philodendron; in the mall or the library I attract no attention, but I'll come out of my shell a little more in smaller environments.

Q. Regarding the h-o-t thread, who made the cookies on the dashboard and how did they turn out?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: I liked them, but the guy who was letting me test drive the car wasn't amused. 

Q: Do you carry a lot of change around with you in a purse/pocket, or leave it all at home in a jar?


----------



## hrd

mulrooney13 said:


> Q: Do you carry a lot of change around with you in a purse/pocket, or leave it all at home in a jar?



a: I hate lugging it around, so it either goes in someone's tip jar or my Hamm bank.

q: Do you still use a landline phone at your house?


----------



## LeoGibson

A:Yes and I actually prefer to use it when making calls.

Q: If you didn't have to,would you still work?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

LeoGibson said:


> Q: If you didn't have to,would you still work?



A) Honestly, no. I would not. I would go back to school and work with dog rescue organizations..have my own little doggie sanctuary and welll...shop a lot ...hehehe

B) what is your favorite lazy day activity?


----------



## mel

Q) what is your favorite lazy day activity?
A: Watching tv 

Q: have you ever licked the bottom of someones foot?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Yes. I was playing truth or dare with some friends and I had to lick barbecue sauce off of one of my friend's feet. I was young. :doh:

Q: Do you think there's actually a message that is going to be revealed from the 8-3-11.info group or do you think it's just a hoax or social experiment?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you think there's actually a message that is going to be revealed from the 8-3-11.info group or do you think it's just a hoax or social experiment?
A: I debated whether or not to answer this one LOL.. I even started to google the 8-3-11 group but just couldnt do it. soooo with that I will say this is a group that wants to make people who dont know any better believe some important message will be revealed ...and unfortunately we will have to listen to the insanity for a few days. I will chalk it up to "the end of the world' talk by men. IMO, the only one who knows what and when thing will happen is..HIM. 

Q: If you had to remove one apendage from your body to live another 50 years...which would you remove? ..or would you remove anything?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Would I give it up to live 50 more years? Definitely. I'd go left arm. It's my least favorite arm.

Q: Have you ever watched a meteor shower?


----------



## hrd

mulrooney13 said:


> Q: Have you ever watched a meteor shower?



a: I don't always remember to look for them, and sometimes the moon or weather makes for tricky viewing, but I try to catch as many as I'm able -- I've always loved stargazing. I think there are a couple expected at the end of the month, but the Perseids should be showing up mid-August.

q: What upcoming film(s) are you most looking forward to seeing?


----------



## pegz

A. The movie based on the Janet Evanovich character Stephanie Plum. One For The Money (2012) I've read the whole series so far and am excited to see the characters jump out on the big screen. 

Q. Anyone having a "summer romance"?


----------



## SillyLady

A: no I wish


Q: Have you ever drank milk with ice?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever drank milk with ice?
A: Yes and ewwwwwwwwww..I dont care for it

Q: How many times a week do you clean your ears out?


----------



## Fat Brian

mel said:


> Q: How many times a week do you clean your ears out?



A: Atleast daily, sometimes multiple times a day. I'm somewhat obsessive about it.

Q: Do you floss, and does make you nervous as trying to quit smoking ?


----------



## CastingPearls

I use these ridiculous looking things called Dino-flossers, dinosaur shaped flossers in florescent colors. I keep them in a baggie everywhere I go. They don't make me nervous cos they're so silly. And quitting smoking cold turkey 18 years ago was one of the best decisions I ever made. I smoked a pack and a half a day of Parliament Lights 100's and I quit because they made everything stink, caused chronic bronchitis, tonsilitis and laryngitis and I wanted to quit before they were $2.50 a pack. I see them at over $6 and laugh and laugh. 

Q: What was your hardest habit to break? (provided you broke one)


----------



## Jello404

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What was your hardest habit to break? (provided you broke one)




I have the horrible habit of starting something on impulse and then after a few days reality kicks in and I quit whatever it is I start. I tend to do that alot lol


----------



## mulrooney13

This is awkward...


----------



## Jess87

Just use the answer to create a new question. I hope it's not illegal like making the chess board look prettier when nobody is looking.



Jello404 said:


> I have the horrible habit of starting something on impulse and then after a few days reality kicks in and I quit whatever it is I start. I tend to do that alot lol



Q: How good are you at sticking with things once you start them?


----------



## SillyLady

Good till my ADD kicks in.. so really not so good. But I do... eventually.... finish what I started thanks to years of kicking myself in the butt.  


Q: What is one thing that causes you to be jealous of someone..?


----------



## 1love_emily

SillyLady said:


> Good till my ADD kicks in.. so really not so good. But I do... eventually.... finish what I started thanks to years of kicking myself in the butt.
> 
> 
> Q: What is one thing that causes you to be jealous of someone..?



A: People with significant others/people they are dating who they can always be around. I only get to see mine every once in a while. Wah! :reallysad:

Q: What's been the best part of your summer?


----------



## mel

Q: What's been the best part of your summer?
A: Going to vegas and seeing old friends and making new ones 

Q: What is your next adventure/vacation/celebration?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: On August 19th, I'm flying out to California to visit my sweetie. I'm very excited. :happy:

Q: What's your favorite way to spend a rainy day?


----------



## SillyLady

sleeeping 


Q: Favorite fruity drink?


----------



## CastingPearls

I like mango pineapple or peach coconut water but if you mean alcoholic drink then it would be ice cold shots of 'Bunny Juice' which is Tequila Rose, a strawberry cream liquor that tastes exactly like Nestle's Strawberry Quik. 

Q: Favorite movie SEQUEL?


----------



## SillyLady

When I was younger, my favorite sequel was the Back to the Future sequel. I loved seeing the "future" world of everything. hehe 

But right now, I dont think I have one... 


Q: Overhead lighting or lamps?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Q: Overhead lighting or lamps? 

A: Depends on activity - reading in bed I want a bedside lamp - doing my stripper pole routine overhead lights of course LOL

Q: Favorite guilty pleasure movie you can watch over and over


----------



## CastingPearls

It just so happens I'm watching it right now. It's an oldie from the 80's that's difficult to find...a frothy treat called My Chauffeur and I just happened upon it while going thru my Pay-Per-View options. <happy dance>

Q: Puppies or kittens--CHOOSE!!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CastingPearls said:


> It just so happens I'm watching it right now. It's an oldie from the 80's that's difficult to find...a frothy treat called My Chauffeur and I just happened upon it while going thru my Pay-Per-View options. <happy dance>
> 
> Q: Puppies or kittens--CHOOSE!!!!



A: Team Puppy allllllll the way....seriously, too easy for me!

Q: Speaking of treats - favorite frosty way to cool down in this unforgiving heat?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

PunkyGurly74 said:


> A: Team Puppy allllllll the way....seriously, too easy for me!
> 
> Q: Speaking of treats - favorite frosty way to cool down in this unforgiving heat?



A: Peach ice cream! And underwear in the freezer. ...What?

Q: Pie or cake??? (and, what kind?)


----------



## pegz

Q: Pie or cake??? (and, what kind?)[/QUOTE]

A. Pie... Coconut Cream Pie ..mmmmm

Q. Favorite body part on the opposite sex?


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

pegz said:


> Q: Pie or cake??? (and, what kind?)



A. Pie... Coconut Cream Pie ..mmmmm

Q. Favorite body part on the opposite sex?[/QUOTE]

Q. Favorite body part on the opposite sex?

A: That would have to be the arms and shoulders on a male... I just love to even look at them, let alone think of them around me! Haha.

Q: What are 3 things in nature you find most beautiful?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hard to say - not sure if brain is a body part. If so, then that's my answer; if not, then deliciously fat calves is my fave.

Q: What do you hate more: too hot & humid days or too cold days?


----------



## hrd

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What do you hate more: too hot & humid days or too cold days?



a: Hot and humid is much worse.

q: What's your favorite play, and have you seen it performed live?


----------



## SillyLady

My favorite play will forever be a one act play called Philadelphia! It was hilarious.  


Q: Favorite pizza company to over delivery from?


----------



## ConnieLynn

SillyLady said:


> My favorite play will forever be a one act play called Philadelphia! It was hilarious.
> 
> 
> Q: Favorite pizza company to over delivery from?



A: Not a lot of choices in my town, so Papa Johns for white spinach pizza.

Q: What color are your sheets?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. I have three sets of sheets: burgundy, ivory, and pale green.

Q. How do you like your eggs?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Strewn about the front of my enemies' houses.

Q: Favorite black and white TV show?


----------



## ConnieLynn

mulrooney13 said:


> A: Strewn about the front of my enemies' houses.
> 
> Q: Favorite black and white TV show?



A: I Love Lucy

Q: Favorite ditzy blonde?


----------



## CastingPearls

Mrs. Wiggins from the Carol Burnett show.

Q: What's your favorite sound and scent from your favorite season?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: The smell of young leaves on the trees and grass growing that you smell when you go out on a warm spring morning.

Q: How many kids would you like to have? all boys/girls? how many of each?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: The smell of young leaves on the trees and grass growing that you smell when you go out on a warm spring morning.
> 
> Q: How many kids would you like to have? all boys/girls? how many of each?



A: I want three - two boys and a girl  But really I can compromise with whomever I have kids with

Q: Have you had a good summer?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: So far, so good. Has been very hot and had to move (due to landlord moving back into my house), but otherwise everyone is happy and healthy and enjoying the sun and pool.

Q: Am I being hypocritical when I get frustrated by the number of SSBBWs who have a strong preference for / only want to date thin men (I am chubby myself) when I am looking for SSBBW (though not exclusively)?


----------



## SillyLady

A: It is really just a preference thing. I know a lot of girls who prefer a BHM and some who prefer a thin guy. I think attraction is something that just has to come naturally. Just don't give up, remember to exude confidence, and always be yourself.  


Q: What is your special talent?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Able to offend masses in a single remark. 

Q: Why can't I sing like the late Redd Foxx of Sanford & Son Fame?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Doubled consonants in the last name are the key to a great musical career. Just look at John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison, and Ringo Starr.

Q: What's your favorite 'Brothers' musical group? Doobie? Righteous? Statler? Jonas? Or perhaps another one?


----------



## Tad

mulrooney13 said:


> Q: What's your favorite 'Brothers' musical group? Doobie? Righteous? Statler? Jonas? Or perhaps another one?



A: The Proclaimers http://www.theproclaimersofficial.co.uk/2003/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeuNxMY_5Uo

Q: How about your favorite 'sister' musical group?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Pointer Sisters. 

Q: Am I the only one who thinks the news today sounds like Grownups talking during a Charlie Brown/Peanuts show?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Nope, I'm right there with you. I don't even bother watching the news anymore. Ninety percent of the stories are depressing; the ones that are "lighthearted" are usually just a waste of time (I don't care that some parents volunteered to paint the lockers because the school system is broke). The only thing I watch that resembles news is The Daily Show.

Q: When is the last time you actually went to the Post Office?


----------



## 1love_emily

mulrooney13 said:


> A: Nope, I'm right there with you. I don't even bother watching the news anymore. Ninety percent of the stories are depressing; the ones that are "lighthearted" are usually just a waste of time (I don't care that some parents volunteered to paint the lockers because the school system is broke). The only thing I watch that resembles news is The Daily Show.
> 
> Q: When is the last time you actually went to the Post Office?



A: I went probably last month? I forgot about some important college papers I had to send in, and they were due the next day :doh: haha they got there fine though! And I'm still going to college 

Q: Would you rather get your entire body waxed or eat a pint of slugs?


----------



## ConnieLynn

1love_emily said:


> A: I went probably last month? I forgot about some important college papers I had to send in, and they were due the next day :doh: haha they got there fine though! And I'm still going to college
> 
> Q: Would you rather get your entire body waxed or eat a pint of slugs?



A: Wow, you ask hard questions. Guess I'll have to go with the waxing, although it hurts and I prefer to let the garden grow.

Q: Cotton candy or funnel cake?


----------



## Jess87

A: Cotton Candy, but it has to fresh. Bagged cotton candy is just wrong.

Q: What's your dream pet?


----------



## 1love_emily

Jess87 said:


> A: Cotton Candy, but it has to fresh. Bagged cotton candy is just wrong.
> 
> Q: What's your dream pet?



A: A unicorn! Or a pegasus. Or a ponyta (any Pokemon people on here?). Pretty much anything that's horse-like. 

Q: If you could be any animal, what would you be and why?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> A: A unicorn! Or a pegasus. Or a ponyta (any Pokemon people on here?). Pretty much anything that's horse-like.
> 
> Q: If you could be any animal, what would you be and why?



(I was thinking about putting down Blastoise!)

A: Sloths. They don't do much, and are adorable.

Q: If you had to join a branch of the military, which would you choose?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

danielson123 said:


> (I was thinking about putting down Blastoise!)
> 
> A: Sloths. They don't do much, and are adorable.
> 
> Q: If you had to join a branch of the military, which would you choose?



A: I would score so well on my entrance test the CIA would recruit me right out of the Marines and I would become a spy!

B: Favorite ice cream topping


----------



## SillyLady

A: Caramel!!

Q: favorite ringtone?


----------



## ManBeef

SillyLady said:


> A: Caramel!!
> 
> Q: favorite ringtone?



Kanye West interrupting the ring then saying "I'ma let you finish, but Beyonce had some of the best ringtones of all time"


Would you rather be locked in a hot ass car without working ac or windows... Or locked in a beyond cold room with only underwear/bra && panties on? 
(Both conditions are death free)


----------



## SillyLady

locked in the cold room in the bare minimum.. lol


Q: You could be granted one wish but it must be a selfish wish,. what would it be?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: To rule the world of course...bwahahahaha!

Q: If you ruled the world, where would you build your palace? And what sort of amenities would it contain?


----------



## BlowingCandle

A: I would build my palace next to the Playmate Mansion to show them what sexy REALLY is...... and my amenities would be everything anyone could ever think of...  Everyone has their own personal butler, maid, cook, Target store, mall, car lot, unlimited no-payment-required credit, and etc. 

Q: Who is your favorite BigCutie and Bombshell model?


----------



## CastingPearls

Well, Mizz Puss and BCBeccabae are both BigCuties and Amatrix I don't know if she reps herself or not but I love all three of them because they're my friends who happen to be web models. Now that I think about it there are others too but too many to list. They know who they are.

Q: Have you ever taken an illegal drug (not including pot) and how do you feel about it? (you don't have to say what it was)


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Have you ever taken an illegal drug (not including pot) and how do you feel about it? (you don't have to say what it was)



A: Some form of magic mushrooms one time....and I ended up essentially missing a great concert because I ended up being totally lost in my own head. Did make for some interestingly bizarre conversations with the other people who'd tried them, after the concert, but overall it turned me away from anything in the hallucinigen family--I'm too much in my own head anyway, don't need more help in that regard :doh:

Q: If you couldn't go away anywhere (for some reason), would you take your vacation time anyway? Or would you save it until you could get out of town?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Save up the time to go.

Q: anybody else tired today?


----------



## ManBeef

A. I got a good amount of sleep but I am still so tired. GUH!

Q. Don't you think the word moist is weird?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: No, actually. Not at all. 

Q: Do you have any stuffed animals? If so, tell us about them.


----------



## Kibeth

lovelylady78 said:


> A: No, actually. Not at all.
> 
> Q: Do you have any stuffed animals? If so, tell us about them.



A: YES! A giant pikachu, a giant panda, A Nala. and thats about it. 

Q: What is your favorite kids show?


----------



## 1love_emily

Kibeth said:


> A: YES! A giant pikachu, a giant panda, A Nala. and thats about it.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite kids show?



A: What kind of kids show? I really like the Little Einsteins 

Q: What do you do to relax?


----------



## Mathias

A: I listen to music, or play a violent video game

Q: What's one of your top movies of all time in your opinion?


----------



## ManBeef

A. !!! DANIEL TOSH: COMPLETELY SERIOUS !!! Not technically a movie but it's on DVD && I watch it like once or twice a day so HA!

Q. Would you tell us if you knew how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Mistress Tracy

ManBeef said:


> A. !!! DANIEL TOSH: COMPLETELY SERIOUS !!! Not technically a movie but it's on DVD && I watch it like once or twice a day so HA!
> 
> Q. Would you tell us if you knew how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



A. No. I would horde the answer to that mystery in hopes that it could aid me in my quest for world domination. hahahaha

Q. If you had to choose to only wear a shirt for the rest of your life or pants/skirt which would you choose and why?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mistress Tracy said:


> A. No. I would horde the answer to that mystery in hopes that it could aid me in my quest for world domination. hahahaha
> 
> Q. If you had to choose to only wear a shirt for the rest of your life or pants/skirt which would you choose and why?



A: I'd probably pick the shirt. You could buy shirts long enough to form as dresses. Yeah, that's what I'd do.

Q: Do you like Mac computers?


----------



## Mathias

A: I don't prefer them, no.

Q: What's your feel good snack?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: Hmm, a lot to choose from. If I'm trying to be healthy I like grapes. And these new flat pretzel chip things I bought are pretty tasty as well. But as far as unhealthy snacks go, my favorite would definitely be Twix.

Q: What is your favorite genre of literature?


----------



## spiritangel

mulrooney13 said:


> A: Hmm, a lot to choose from. If I'm trying to be healthy I like grapes. And these new flat pretzel chip things I bought are pretty tasty as well. But as far as unhealthy snacks go, my favorite would definitely be Twix.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite genre of literature?



Fantasy Fiction give me dragons and magic and myth and legends anyday of the week


Q: What is the best fried food ever?


----------



## ManBeef

spiritangel said:


> Fantasy Fiction give me dragons and magic and myth and legends anyday of the week
> 
> 
> Q: What is the best fried food ever?



A. !!!FRIED FOOD PERIOD!!! HOW CAN YOU ASK FOR ONE!? ALL OF THEM SMOOSHED INTO ONE BIG BALL OF ORAL FOOD SEX! BUT A SINGULAR FOOD? !!!FRIES!!! THEN YOU DIP THEM INTO A VANILLA SHAKE && YOU HAVE A YUMGASM!!!

Q. Someone you love's significant other just made a pass at you && they are scheduled to be married in a few weeks. Do you tell that loved one?


----------



## Tad

ManBeef said:


> Q. Someone you love's significant other just made a pass at you && they are scheduled to be married in a few weeks. Do you tell that loved one?



A: The rule of thumb we always told our son when he was small was: "Try to get people out of trouble, not into trouble." I think it works reasonably well for adults too....so I'd talk to the one who made the pass, indicate how inappropriate it was, and suggest they need to really quickly choose either the freedom to make passes upon who they wish, or to give up doing so and get married....and that they should probably have a talk with their partner about how this is difficult. All I'd say to my friend is "I get the feeling your fiancee is feeling some nerves, I hope you two are talking about how you are feeling....it is easy to focus on the fairytale part of weddings, but they are also pretty freaking scary.

Q: ice cream, gellato, frozen yoghurt, sorbet....???


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> Q: ice cream, gellato, frozen yoghurt, sorbet....???



A: Frozen yogurt for sure! Especially from Red Mango 

Q: Favorite TV show?


----------



## SillyLady

A: Gelato! But not America's version of it. The real thing.... ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy-goooooooooodness! *drool* LOL

Q: WOuld you rather be so rich you never had to worry about another bill again... ever... -or- have happiness everyday but be so far in debt the collection agencies hound you?


----------



## SillyLady

oops!

A: How I Met Your Mother (I endearingly call the show Yo Momma)



Q: Would you rather be so rich you never had to worry about another bill again... ever... -or- have happiness everyday but be so far in debt the collection agencies hound you?


----------



## CastingPearls

SillyLady said:


> oops!
> 
> A: How I Met Your Mother (I endearingly call the show Yo Momma)
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Would you rather be so rich you never had to worry about another bill again... ever... -or- have happiness everyday but be so far in debt the collection agencies hound you?


Happiness. I could always use more happiness and run from the debt collectors like the guy in The Fugitive or Les Miz. 

Q: How much does it take for you to finally let go of something you think might be impossible?


----------



## Mathias

A: It used to take a lot, but I've realized a part of life is coming to terms with limitations and I'm ok with that.

Q: What's something new you've recently discovered in your day to day life that you now can't do without?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mathias said:


> Q: What's something new you've recently discovered in your day to day life that you now can't do without?



A: Powder foundation. Makes my skin look perfect! And it's not too heavy, so I don't feel like I'm in stage makeup.

Q: What was the hardest thing you've had to do?


----------



## HottiMegan

1love_emily said:


> Q: What was the hardest thing you've had to do?



The hardest thing i have ever had to do is watch my little boy being wheeled back to surgery. The first time was the worst. The 17th time was still really hard.

Question: If you found a magic lamp and got only one wish from the genie, what would it be?


----------



## Mathias

HottiMegan said:


> The hardest thing i have ever had to do is watch my little boy being wheeled back to surgery. The first time was the worst. The 17th time was still really hard.
> 
> Question: If you found a magic lamp and got only one wish from the genie, what would it be?



A: To have more money than I could ever dream of so I could take care of my family.

Q: What cancelled television show do you want to see brought back?


----------



## rellis10

Mathias said:


> A: To have more money than I could ever dream of so I could take care of my family.
> 
> Q: What cancelled television show do you want to see brought back?



A: FIREFLY! Good god somebody please bring it back!

Q: Who would play you in a movie of your life?


----------



## 1love_emily

rellis10 said:


> A: FIREFLY! Good god somebody please bring it back!
> 
> Q: Who would play you in a movie of your life?



A: Nicki Blonsky, from Hairspray. Only she needs to somehow look like she's 6 feet tall. 

Q: If you could play a character in any TV show or musical, who would you play?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Hmm that's a tough question.. I would love to play someone crazy and evil.. hmmm all i can think of is the wicked witch from the west.

Q: Blonde or Redhead?


----------



## Mistress Tracy

HottiMegan said:


> A: Hmm that's a tough question.. I would love to play someone crazy and evil.. hmmm all i can think of is the wicked witch from the west.
> 
> Q: Blonde or Redhead?



A. Brunettes actually. They make my toes curl! grrrrr. 

Q. If a super sexy alien showed up in your house to recruit you to go to his home planet for breeding purposes, would you go?


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Blonde or Redhead?



A: In my youth I would have said red-head....but clearly it was mis-spent, because now I know the answer is brunette  (amazing how, when you fall in love with someone, what you like can suddenly change drastically!)

Q: Do you think that you resemble your parents, physically?


----------



## Mathias

Tad said:


> A: In my youth I would have said red-head....but clearly it was mis-spent, because now I know the answer is brunette  (amazing how, when you fall in love with someone, what you like can suddenly change drastically!)
> 
> Q: Do you think that you resemble your parents, physically?




A: Yes I do. Especially my father, people tell me that all the time!

Q: Favorite candy?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: See's Tipperary Bon Bons






Q: If you could read only one book for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Confederacy of Dunces ~ John Kennedy Toole
It's an amazing farce. 

Q: If you could be in a movie that included all the characters of Harry Potter AND Twilight and they had to hook up, who would you be and who would you hook up with? (you have to choose someone from the other movie)


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Confederacy of Dunces ~ John Kennedy Toole
> It's an amazing farce.
> 
> Q: If you could be in a movie that included all the characters of Harry Potter AND Twilight and they had to hook up, who would you be and who would you hook up with? (you have to choose someone from the other movie)



A: Since we have to choose someone from opposite movies, I guess I'd be Edward and hook up with Luna Lovegood.

Q: What song can you listen to multiple times without hesitation?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mathias said:


> Q: What song can you listen to multiple times without hesitation?



A: There are a few.. Superbass by Nicki Minaj, Mine by Taylor Swift, We are Golden/ Grace Kelly by MIKA and many more.

Q: What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Mathias

1love_emily said:


> A: There are a few.. Superbass by Nicki Minaj, Mine by Taylor Swift, We are Golden/ Grace Kelly by MIKA and many more.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite ice cream flavor?



A: Cookie Dough

Q: What's your favorite place to visit?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: A beach off the freeway on Maui. It's been a very long time since I've been there but it's a great place to relax the day out and to snorkel. I have such fond memories of Maui.

Q: What language other than your native one would you like to be fluent in?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: While Spanish or Mandarin would probably be the most useful, I'd choose Japanese because I've always been very interested in Japanese culture and plan to visit or perhaps even live there some day.

Q: Right- or left-handed? And how proficient are you with your weaker hand?


----------



## Mistress Tracy

mulrooney13 said:


> A: While Spanish or Mandarin would probably be the most useful, I'd choose Japanese because I've always been very interested in Japanese culture and plan to visit or perhaps even live there some day.
> 
> Q: Right- or left-handed? And how proficient are you with your weaker hand?



A. Right handed. But my left hand has been forgetting that in the last couple of months and I've caught myself eating and righting with my left quit proficiently. 

Q. Whats your favorite season and why?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: Probably Spring...it's a milder season so not too hot (I'm not sweating all the time) and not too cold (I don't have to shovel snow). It's just generally a happy time. There's a reason it's the season that represents rebirth. Fall probably comes in second for the same temperature reasons...I'd put it above Spring for being football season, but I just hate the fact that Winter is so close in the Fall, so I kick it back to second place. 

Q: If you had the ability to go on (without cost being a factor) your ideal vacation, where would you go and who would go with you?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: A cruise around Hawaii and the South Pacific. I would go with someone who's nice 

Q: Why is it that some concepts are just too complex?


----------



## Captain Save

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Why is it that some concepts are just too complex?



A. If they weren't too complex, the human race would quickly conquer everything in existence before it matured, and eventually destroy it out of recklessness.

Q. If paralyzed from the waist down, would you prefer a wheelchair or a chair with spiderlike legs to get around?


----------



## 1love_emily

Captain Save said:


> Q. If paralyzed from the waist down, would you prefer a wheelchair or a chair with spiderlike legs to get around?



A: DEFINITELY the spider legs. For real. 

Q: When did you loose your virginity?


----------



## sw33tness3

1love_emily said:


> Q: When did you loose your virginity?



A: I was 18

Q: Would you rather be homeless in Times Square in NYC or on a secluded island for the rest of your life?


----------



## sponge56

sw33tness3 said:


> A: I was 18
> 
> Q: Would you rather be homeless in Times Square in NYC or on a secluded island for the rest of your lifeo
> 
> A:homless
> 
> Q:when did u have your first kiss?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Well, I was a cute baby and so I got lots of kisses from day one. 

I suspect you meant something more than that though, so I would have to say with a cute girl named Beth as a teenager (forget actually when) playing spin the bottle.

Q: Did you enjoy your first sexual experience?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Did you enjoy your first sexual experience?



A: Of course 

Q: What do you plan on doing today?


----------



## mulrooney13

A: I'm planning to play softball at 3:00, so hopefully any scattered thunderstorms in the area go around us, or at least hold off until the game is over.

Q: What do you plan to do tomorrow?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: The same thing I do every day, Pinky: try to take over the world! 

Q: Do you like distinct seasons, with really hot summers and very cold winters? or do you prefer a more moderate climate, where it is warm but the temperature doesn't fluctuate all that much?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you like distinct seasons, with really hot summers and very cold winters? or do you prefer a more moderate climate, where it is warm but the temperature doesn't fluctuate all that much?



A: I prefer cold winters and mild summers... so San Francisco would be ideal! However, I'm a SoCal girl and always will be. I can't stand the hot summers, but I certainly prefer that we have dry weather instead of that blasted humidity.

Q: What websites do you frequent to get your news fix? Do you need a news fix? Why or why not?


----------



## sw33tness3

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What websites do you frequent to get your news fix? Do you need a news fix? Why or why not?



A: my homepage is this http://hp-desktop.aol.com/ its my news page. Yeah i do need a news fix because it makes me feel like I'm staying up to date with the world around me

Q: Do you have a favorite color/kind of fly swatter?


----------



## LeoGibson

sw33tness3 said:


> Q: Do you have a favorite color/kind of fly swatter?



A: I don't own a flyswatter.

Q: Do you think you could beat up a giant squid in a fight?


----------



## Mistress Tracy

LeoGibson said:


> A: I don't own a flyswatter.
> 
> Q: Do you think you could beat up a giant squid in a fight?



A. Maybe if I had gills and some wicked flippers! 

Q. What is your favorite smell?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: That green smell of spring, when the buds are blooming on the trees and the grass is starting to grow.

Q: If you had to lose one of your five senses, which would it be and why?


----------



## KingColt

A: Probably my sense of taste, the other ones are just more important to me and tasting doesn´t even do much without the sense of smell.

Q: Who´s your favourite stand up comedian?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: Jim Gaffigan, hands down. Midwester weirdos ftw!

Q: Who's your favorite stand-up comedian who is no longer alive?


----------



## Angel

The Orange Mage said:


> Q: Who's your favorite stand-up comedian who is no longer alive?



A: Sam Kinison

Q: Who is your favorite singer that is no longer alive?


----------



## LeoGibson

Angel said:


> Q: Who is your favorite singer that is no longer alive?



A: Otis Redding

Q:In keeping with dead musicians,which musician that died a young death would you bring back to life if you could?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> A: Otis Redding
> 
> Q:In keeping with dead musicians,which musician that died a young death would you bring back to life if you could?



A: Mozart. He died when he was only 35. 

Q: What's your favorite smell?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Scent of a woman. Nothing provokes as strong a response, with a close second being the scent of baked goods.

Q. By what means of propulsion were the ships from the Matrix movies powered?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Captain Save said:


> A. Scent of a woman. Nothing provokes as strong a response, with a close second being the scent of baked goods.



Great answer 



Captain Save said:


> Q. By what means of propulsion were the ships from the Matrix movies powered?



A: How in the heck should I know? I only remember the eye candy from those movies  Fishburne was so hot.

Q: If the man or woman of your dreams were to show up naked on your doorstep, which baked good should they be carrying?


----------



## 1love_emily

ConnieLynn said:


> Q: If the man or woman of your dreams were to show up naked on your doorstep, which baked good should they be carrying?



A: Naked Derek would be carrying some really warm, fresh out of the oven chocolate chip cookies. But they'd have to be barely cooked, so it was more like warm cookie dough 

Q: Do you like the Lonely Island?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Yes! My favorite is the Natalie Portman rap; I listen to it on youtube from time to time.

Q. Do you prefer your partner with strong perfume or lightly scented?


----------



## BLK360

A: Lightly scented, unless it's vanilla, I do quite like the smell of vanilla.

Q: If asked, would you take a trip on an interplanetary ship?


----------



## HottiMegan

Captain Save said:


> A. Yes! My favorite is the Natalie Portman rap; I listen to it on youtube from time to time.
> 
> Q. Do you prefer your partner with strong perfume or lightly scented?



A: I prefer little or no scent. Maybe only deodorant on. I'm not big into cologne and junk

Q: What is your all time favorite beverage and why?


----------



## hrd

BLK360 said:


> A: Lightly scented, unless it's vanilla, I do quite like the smell of vanilla.
> 
> Q: If asked, would you take a trip on an interplanetary ship?



a: Definitely.



HottiMegan said:


> A: I prefer little or no scent. Maybe only deodorant on. I'm not big into cologne and junk
> 
> Q: What is your all time favorite beverage and why?



a: Spring or sparkling mineral water. I like certain teas, sodas and juices, but water's the most refreshing, particularly when it hasn't been processed to death.

q: What's next on your reading list?


----------



## 1love_emily

hrd said:


> q: What's next on your reading list?



A: Hmm, probably whatever I have to read for school! If there's nothing right away, maybe some more Ernest Hemingway

Q: What's your favorite color?


----------



## HottiMegan

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite color?




A: Purple. I have so much purple stuff too.. computer, mouse, purse, wallet.. shoes lol  I used to have purple hair too!

Q: favorite munchie?


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Q: favorite munchie?



A: Just one? That is hard!  Really it depends on the time of day...love muffins in the morning, I could eat a seemingly infinite number of them without ever feeling full. In the the afternoon and evening it is dark chocolate if I mostly want flavor, cookies if I want something more substantial (yes, I spend way too much time thinking about snacks  )

Q: Which sounds most like what you want in a partner: work mate, play mate, soul mate, mind mate?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: Just one? That is hard!  Really it depends on the time of day...love muffins in the morning, I could eat a seemingly infinite number of them without ever feeling full. In the the afternoon and evening it is dark chocolate if I mostly want flavor, cookies if I want something more substantial (yes, I spend way too much time thinking about snacks  )
> 
> Q: Which sounds most like what you want in a partner: work mate, play mate, soul mate, mind mate?


All of the above. I won't settle for less. 

Q: The last time you were at a crossroads in your life, what was the imperative that made you choose the path you took?


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Q: The last time you were at a crossroads in your life, what was the imperative that made you choose the path you took?



A: My crossroads earlier this year was decided by me for my children. I am upon another crossroads in the near future and they, too, are why i'm having such a hard time deciding!

Q: Do you prefer a sunny day or overcast?


----------



## sw33tness3

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Do you prefer a sunny day or overcast?




A: sunny as long as its not too hot, 65-80 degrees

Q: whats your favorite meal of the day and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Dinner, because it includes dessert (and I have a sweet tooth).

Q: Are you a morning bird or a night owl? do you wish you were more energetic at either the beginning or end of the day?


----------



## LeoGibson

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Are you a morning bird or a night owl? do you wish you were more energetic at either the beginning or end of the day?




A: Night owl definitely.Since my current job has me getting up around the time I'd rather be going to bed I would like more energy earlier in the day.


Q: If applicable,are you still somewhat in love with your first love?


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> A: Night owl definitely.Since my current job has me getting up around the time I'd rather be going to bed I would like more energy earlier in the day.
> 
> 
> Q: If applicable,are you still somewhat in love with your first love?


Not in love but he was definitely a prototype for one of my 'types' if that makes any sense. 

Q: In the same vein: Do you still see/speak to your first love?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: i married him...

Q: Hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Cold weather all the way. 

Q: Would you rather have a solar powered car or a solar powered house?


----------



## one2one

Ooopps. RG beat me to it.


----------



## one2one

A: Definitely the solar powered house. I want my car to have lots of tiny, little horses under the hood.

Q: What feeds your soul?


----------



## spiritangel

one2one said:


> A: Definitely the solar powered house. I want my car to have lots of tiny, little horses under the hood.
> 
> Q: What feeds your soul?



Isaac, creativity, sprituality

Q: What is your hobby that your passionate about?


----------



## big_lad27

A) I would have to say paintballing as it's what I do most often.


Q) What's the strangest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Rattlesnake soup (in China). Tasted like bitter chicken; wouldn't ever eat it again, but glad to have tried it once.

Q: For the single folk out there, do you ever feel like having a one night stand, just to get some sex? if you have done it, did it meet your expectations and satisfy you? or did you feel bad about it after?


----------



## shinyapple

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: For the single folk out there, do you ever feel like having a one night stand, just to get some sex? if you have done it, did it meet your expectations and satisfy you? or did you feel bad about it after?



I've done it, but I don't generally find it very fulfilling. Does it "scratch the itch"? Sometimes, but not in my most recent experience. I was sorely disappointed (sore being a key word) and was desperate for him to just. go. home. already. I've never felt bad about the choice, but I have regretted it. I much prefer sex with someone who knows me better and vice versa, listens, is invested in the experience, and with whom I don't feel awkward or uncomfortable laughing and talking and doing the touching/being touched thing afterward.

Q. What is the latest little skill you've acquired that excited you? A new technique for a hobby, a tool learned, some little bit of knowledge that seems small, but really tickled you when you mastered it.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Seems kinda silly, but changing my own brake pads. Did it for the first time this month and am pretty proud of myself. 

Q: What do you prefer: store-bought gifts or home-made ones? did you feel differently as a kid?


----------



## LeoGibson

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What do you prefer: store-bought gifts or home-made ones? did you feel differently as a kid?





A: Depends on who it's from.If it's from a kid or someone like my aunt who is a very talented artist,I'd much rather a hand made gift.If it's from anyone else,hit the stores.

Q:A deserted island,(yes my island has electricity somehow but no way to signal for rescue,my theoretical situation therefore my parameters)what would you take with you for a lifetime of entertainment,a radio,or TV?By the by,your TV only gets free to air channels,no GAC,VHI,or other music channels.Your radio gets all genres.I know I'm really stretching on that one.Humor me.


----------



## ConnieLynn

LeoGibson said:


> A: Depends on who it's from.If it's from a kid or someone like my aunt who is a very talented artist,I'd much rather a hand made gift.If it's from anyone else,hit the stores.
> 
> Q:A deserted island,(yes my island has electricity somehow but no way to signal for rescue,my theoretical situation therefore my parameters)what would you take with you for a lifetime of entertainment,a radio,or TV?By the by,your TV only gets free to air channels,no GAC,VHI,or other music channels.Your radio gets all genres.I know I'm really stretching on that one.Humor me.



A: Radio without a doubt. TV sucks. Besides, I'll sing as loud as I want since no one will hear me. 

Q: Keeping with the island theme... on my island you can have one non-human creature as a companion. What will it be?


----------



## mz_puss

A) tame flying horse, to get me the fuck off the island ! 

Q) if you could only choose one song to listen to on this island for as long as your stuck there, what would it be ?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Anything sung by you, Julie!  Actually, as long as I didn't have to listen to it constantly (there is no song I would want to do that for), Tiny Tim's Living in the Sunlight. Not my all-time favorite song, but it never fails to bring a smile to me and make me feel upbeat, so I would choose it for that reason.

Q: If you could bring anybody back for a day - whether famous or family member or friend - who would it be and why?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: My maternal grandfather who died in August of 2006, that way he could see my new house. And because I miss him 

Q: How do you all get out of a rut/routine?


----------



## fluffyandcute

A: Take a break....get away!

Q: Who is the most important person in your life?


----------



## Jess87

A - Without question it's my grandmother.

Q - If you had to power to become invisible, where is the first place you would go?


----------



## one2one

A: The Vatican archives. 

Q: What was your favorite childhood meal?


----------



## HottiMegan

one2one said:


> Q: What was your favorite childhood meal?



A: It's a toss up between macaroni and cheese or ooey gooey lasagna. (still both are tops as an adult)

Q: What's your creative outlet?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your creative outlet?



A: Playing trombone 

Q: Did you go to college? If so, where?


----------



## HottiMegan

1love_emily said:


> Q: Did you go to college? If so, where?



A: Yes for many years. Starting at De Anza College when i was a Jr in high school. (was in a special program). I spent 2 years at UC Davis after graduating high school. Then moved up to Chico and went to Butte Community College to catch up on business credits since I changed majors. After Butte I wound up at Chico State. That's a long winded answer but i have a TON of college credits under my belt with all those colleges 

Q: What's your favorite dish to cook?


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite dish to cook?



A: Meatballs and mashed potatoes.....I don't know why, maybe it is just because I only make it when I have some time and the weather is right for something hearty....in other words I do when I'm ready to enjoy cooking. (by the way: I more or less use the german meat ball recipe in The Joy of Cooking, but boil them in beef broth, then boil the potatoes in that same broth and use some of it when mashing the potatoes, so the mashed 'taters are rich with beef flavor, then boil down the broth (with all that boiled out of the meatballs) into gravy to pour over everything)

Q: Does having just the right equipment (pots&pans, utensils, appliances) affect how you feel about cooking? Or are those just conveniences?


----------



## Linda

Tad said:


> Q: Does having just the right equipment (pots&pans, utensils, appliances) affect how you feel about cooking? Or are those just conveniences?



Merely conveniences. I could cook on a rock in a firepit. lol

Q: What are your weekend plans?


----------



## 1love_emily

Linda said:


> Merely conveniences. I could cook on a rock in a firepit. lol
> 
> Q: What are your weekend plans?



A: It's the Welcome Weekend at my university! So my room mate and I are going to a mid night movie/pancake feed on Saturday and some other Husker rallies and such 

Q: What's your favorite TV channel?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Probably HBO. They have so many good shows (True Blood is my absolute fav!!)

Q: Would you be turned on, even just a little bit, by being locked outside naked?


----------



## mossystate

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Probably HBO. They have so many good shows (True Blood is my absolute fav!!)
> 
> Q: Would you be turned on, even just a little bit, by being locked outside naked?



Is this me locking myself out, or are you dreaming of a Silence Of The Lambs kind of scenario? 
I prefer being outside naked without the bells and whistles of things that make me angry or scared. 

I am dreaming of a white Christmas...what kind of Christmas are you dreaming of? ( keeping the dreaming theme alive )


----------



## HottiMegan

mossystate said:


> I am dreaming of a white Christmas...what kind of Christmas are you dreaming of? ( keeping the dreaming theme alive )



A I'm dreaming of one that's quiet and relatively stress free at home. I love the family and inlaws but i just like to be home with my boys.

Q: Dream of dreams, where would you like to live?


----------



## Linda

A: Ireland in some quaint village in the coutry side.

Q: What is one of your guilty pleasure these days?


----------



## danielson123

Linda said:


> Q: What is one of your guilty pleasure these days?



A: Chocolate. I've never been a huge fan of sweets, but lately I've been indulging in a lot of chocolate. I bought a 1.2 lb block the other day and it's already gone.

Q: What's your dream job?


----------



## HottiMegan

danielson123 said:


> Q: What's your dream job?



A: Special effects makeup artist. I would LOVE to do that!

Q: What food or smell makes you sick at the thought of it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Peppers but probably because I'm allergic to them, so just knowing the effect they have on me is enough to make me sick.

Q: What is your guilty pleasure snack?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Peppers but probably because I'm allergic to them, so just knowing the effect they have on me is enough to make me sick.
> 
> Q: What is your guilty pleasure snack?



A: Right now it's Ramen and Chef Boyardee.. I'm turning into a college student.

Q: Are you hungry?


----------



## Heyyou

1love_emily said:


> A: Right now it's Ramen and Chef Boyardee.. I'm turning into a college student.
> 
> Q: Are you hungry?



A: No, not at the present time. I had three bagels, and some scrambled eggs, and some Red Bull, and now im both tired and rambunctions at the same time. In three hours after i walked the length of the town, and back? *yomp yomp* .. No, i just ate something. 

Q: Have you ever worn low cut socks and gotten low cuts on your heel from cloddy Slip-Resistant shoes when you walked around with them as if they were jogging sneakers?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Heyyou said:


> A: No, not at the present time. I had three bagels, and some scrambled eggs, and some Red Bull, and now im both tired and rambunctions at the same time. In three hours after i walked the length of the town, and back? *yomp yomp* .. No, i just ate something.
> 
> Q: Have you ever worn low cut socks and gotten low cuts on your heel from cloddy Slip-Resistant shoes when you walked around with them as if they were jogging sneakers?



A: Yes, yes, and yes. I have a rash on the front of my ankle and my job requires a lot of running so it just never goes away. It's gotten pretty annoying as of late!

Q: Who was the last band you fell in love with that you discovered at a live performance?


----------



## 1love_emily

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: Yes, yes, and yes. I have a rash on the front of my ankle and my job requires a lot of running so it just never goes away. It's gotten pretty annoying as of late!
> 
> Q: Who was the last band you fell in love with that you discovered at a live performance?



A: I haven't been to a real live concert  But I discovered a band called Me vs Gravity and I really like them!

Q: Where's your favorite place in the world?


----------



## mel

Q: Where's your favorite place in the world?
A: Wherever I can be with my kids...and on the beach wouldnt hurt.

Q: How many times a day do you fart?


----------



## Fat Brian

mel said:


> Q: How many times a day do you fart?



A: It really depends on what I've eaten lately. It varies from maybe once or twice to a near constant flatus barrage.

Q: Do you pick your nose, and if so, what do you do with the produce ?


----------



## LeoGibson

Fat Brian said:


> Q: Do you pick your nose, and if so, what do you do with the produce ?




A: I work with cement,and sometimes if you breathe in a cloud of it it clumps up and makes a bunch of cement boogers so yep,sometimes I pick my nose.As far as what do I do with it?:eat2:

J/K, actually I'm a picker and flicker and then a hand washer.


Q: what is your most gross personal habit,i.e. nose picking or using your earwax to fight off cold sores etc.etc.?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: This obviously has everyone uncomfortable, so I'll bump the thread and admit to farting in my office and praying nobody comes in until the stench has dissipated. 

Q: Would you rather ride a unicorn or be sprinkled with pixie dust, and why?


----------



## ManBeef

A. Get sprinkled with fairy dust! One of two things will happen, I will either fly or be granted a wish. See then I can wish for a Pegasus. PLUS Ima big guy... No doubt that unicorn is gonna stress out && randomly try to buck me off. His head will flail && that damn horn will come stabbing me in the eye!!!

Q. The infection finally hits. People are now seeing that this isn't just a stupid movie plot. Masses of these once rational beings are now mutilating people all over. They are quick, vicious, && everywhere! So, what's your weapon of choice?


----------



## 1love_emily

ManBeef said:


> Q. The infection finally hits. People are now seeing that this isn't just a stupid movie plot. Masses of these once rational beings are now mutilating people all over. They are quick, vicious, && everywhere! So, what's your weapon of choice?



A: A bow and arrow. It'd be easy to replace both if you needed it! And it can be accurate and deadly. 

Q: After you've escaped the beginning of the infection, you have 24 hours to pack up and leave. What do you pack and what is your method of transportation?


----------



## Bafta1

1love_emily said:


> Q: After you've escaped the beginning of the infection, you have 24 hours to pack up and leave. What do you pack and what is your method of transportation?



Ooooh. Interesting one... The Old Testament to remind me I have morals; a poetry anthology to remind me that I can feel emotion; photographs to remind me that I have a history; a watch to give me routine; and a mirror to show me that I'm me.

I'd travel by motorbike...

Q. What event in your life would you never want your parents to find out about?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: My life is a pretty open book, so not really any secrets from my parents, let alone any deep & dark ones. I suppose the one area I don't touch on is sex, so my first couple experiences with pretty meaningless sex (one night stands) is the only thing I would not want them to know about.

Q: What is the best (as in most meaningful, not most fun) thing you have ever done in your life?


----------



## CastingPearls

Never2fat4me said:


> A: My life is a pretty open book, so not really any secrets from my parents, let alone any deep & dark ones. I suppose the one area I don't touch on is sex, so my first couple experiences with pretty meaningless sex (one night stands) is the only thing I would not want them to know about.
> 
> Q: What is the best (as in most meaningful, not most fun) thing you have ever done in your life?


Choosing not to swallow a bottle of pills. I have a whole life ahead of me, more adventure to come, and the reason why wasn't worth it, and I am.

Q: You have ten pounds of American Cheese and are hungry. What do you do with it?


----------



## shinyapple

CastingPearls said:


> Q: You have ten pounds of American Cheese and are hungry. What do you do with it?



Invite some friends over and see how many different ways we can make grilled cheese sandwiches! 

Q. It's your birthday. Someone who is a talented baker is offering to make you any type of cake you ask for. What do you choose?


----------



## KittyKitten

A. Three layer white cake with pink fondue frosting.

Q. If you had to be a Ninja Turtle, which one would you be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Leonardo, because I love his namesake, Leonardo da Vinci, and because he is a courageous leader.

Q: We've had an earthquake in DC and are waiting for a hurricane. Is the world coming to an end? and why do you hope that it is not (or maybe that it is)?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Leonardo, because I love his namesake, Leonardo da Vinci, and because he is a courageous leader.
> 
> Q: We've had an earthquake in DC and are waiting for a hurricane. Is the world coming to an end? and why do you hope that it is not (or maybe that it is)?



A: The world is not coming to an end. Everything is made to be a bigger deal nowadays. Maybe this will teach us that we need to be kinder to mother earth and to not harm her with the endless search for petroleum, the uncontrollable amounts of greenhouse gases and so on and so forth.

Q: If you could change one thing about your life, what would it be?


----------



## LeoGibson

1love_emily said:


> Q: If you could change one thing about your life, what would it be?



A: I would have figured out what I wanted to do with my life at an earlier age so that it would have been easier to go after it,rather than trying to change directions mid stream at a later age.

Q: Do you have any regrets and if not too personal of a nature,what they or it be?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Do you have any regrets and if not too personal of a nature,what they or it be?



A: I try to live with no regrets... and right now I can't think of any.

Q: What is does your dream boy/girl look like?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: What is does your dream boy/girl look like?



A: My wife 

Q: Do you like a lot of pictures, posters, whatnot, up on your walls? Or not so much? (and do your current walls match your preference?)


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> A: My wife
> 
> Q: Do you like a lot of pictures, posters, whatnot, up on your walls? Or not so much? (and do your current walls match your preference?)



D'AWWWWWWHHHHHH :,) Cutest answer award?!? Definitely.

A: Well, I definitely like lots of pictures and decals up around my room. Right now, my dorm is lacking in decal, but I have a lot of photos. I've got pictures of flowers, my friends, my horse, my Derek, my family, my pets and more up on my wall. But I want more decals, like flowers and stuff haha!

Q: If you could redo your room, what would it look like?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Probably pretty much how it looks right now. Hey, I'm a guy and not particularly artistic, so clean and utilitarian works for me! 

Q: If you could start your life over, with no memories of how things turned out and no guarantee circumstances you faced will change, would you? why/why not?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

A: No. If I have no memories then more than likely I'm just going to repeat the exact same things I have up until this point. I'll just wait for the DeLorean to make its debut, instead 

Q: What do you do to de-stress?


----------



## 1love_emily

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q: What do you do to de-stress?



A: Hmm... read, eat, ride horses, watch TV or play trombone.

Q: What are you craving right now?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: David. 

Q: When you decide to cook, what do you choose to prepare? What's your best dish?


----------



## HottiMegan

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: When you decide to cook, what do you choose to prepare? What's your best dish?



A. Lately, I've chosen the easiest and quick way to feed my family. My favorite fuss dishes are zucchini basil soup, lasagna and enchiladas. I often make enchilada soup which is easy and a crowd pleaser. I'm probably making it tonight since it's quick and it's karate night.

Q. What is the best event to happen in your life?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: buying my house

Q: Are there limits to the questions that can be asked?


----------



## 1love_emily

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Are there limits to the questions that can be asked?



A: Yes. Anything too personal is not cool. But these fun conversational questions are acceptable!!

Q: What do you want to be asked?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I want to be asked out to dinner by you, Emily! 

Q: Do you object to feederism, even in fantasy? why/why not?


----------



## HottiMegan

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you object to feederism, even in fantasy? why/why not?



A: I don't object. It's not my bag. I'm a foodie. I think what is cool between two consenting adults is all good in my book. 

Q: What's your favorite cookie? (to keep with the eating them  )


----------



## danielson123

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite cookie? (to keep with the eating them  )



A: Homemade chocolate chip cookies, with Keebler Elf Fudge Stripes at a close second!

Q: What's your drink of choice?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> Q: What's your drink of choice?



A: Definitely water. Or Diet Coke.

Q: What's your favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## LeoGibson

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite pair of shoes?



A: A pair of Nocona cognac colored eel skin boots

Q: Are you a good driver?


----------



## HottiMegan

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Are you a good driver?



A: I'd like to think i am. I don't speed, and i'm always checking mirrors. I've never gotten a moving violation. I do prefer to be a passenger though 

Q: What's your favorite era in history or cultural era?


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> A: I'd like to think i am. I don't speed, and i'm always checking mirrors. I've never gotten a moving violation. I do prefer to be a passenger though
> 
> Q: What's your favorite era in history or cultural era?



Im sucker for the 50's and 60's (although would like them better if it was not a racist era) for the bobby soxers poodle skirts and music

Q: What is your favourite cheers you up everytime thing?


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite cheers you up everytime thing?



A: Hugs from Alex. He's still small enough that i could just hug and squeeze him and he fits nicely in my arms. He cuddles me a lot and i just feel happy when we do cuddle.

Q: Best TV show ever?


----------



## Linda

A. Fringe

Q Mayonaise or Miracle Whip.


----------



## Tad

Linda said:


> Q Mayonaise or Miracle Whip.



A: Miracle Whip on a sandwich (but not very much), mayonaise sometimes to dip fries, the Belgian style.

Q: In Canada and the USA, this is the Labour Day long weekend....to you, is it the last long weekend of Summer, or the first long weekend of Fall?


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> Q: In Canada and the USA, this is the Labour Day long weekend....to you, is it the last long weekend of Summer, or the first long weekend of Fall?



A: Neither  It's the first weekend of Spring, which officially started on the 1st of September. But we're a season ahead in everything except fashion and TV, so it's a draw as to who wins.

B: Would you rather have a serve of alcohol soaked ice cream, or ice cream soaked alcohol? Your choice of flavours! ie a bowl of ice cream with your choice of drink drizzled/poured over top, or a glass of your drink with a scoop of ice cream in it.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> A: Neither  It's the first weekend of Spring, which officially started on the 1st of September. But we're a season ahead in everything except fashion and TV, so it's a draw as to who wins.
> 
> B: Would you rather have a serve of alcohol soaked ice cream, or ice cream soaked alcohol? Your choice of flavours! ie a bowl of ice cream with your choice of drink drizzled/poured over top, or a glass of your drink with a scoop of ice cream in it.



The bowl of icecream with baileys drizzled over it its rather heavenly


Q: What is the best thing about today?


----------



## Aust99

That I have finished work and have tomorrow off... and I can sleep in!!!


Q: Has anything surprising happened lately?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> That I have finished work and have tomorrow off... and I can sleep in!!!
> 
> 
> Q: Has anything surprising happened lately?



yes but I dont really want to talk about it atm 

Q: What is your favourite type of surprise?


----------



## Linda

A: It's the smallest things: a sweet note slipped into my lunch. An unexpected flower. That sweet kiss when I am busting my hump, sweating and looking gross but get the kiss regardless. I am hard to surprise but these sweet little ones touch my heart.

Q: Do you have a problem drinking water from the bathroom faucet just because it came from the bathroom?


----------



## Aust99

No problem... I'll fill my cup in the bathroom at night. 


Whats special about your dad? today's fathers day here.


----------



## Heyyou

A: He talks of me as if i am an insurance claim that was once filed. I need to confront him one day, and clear out my hostilies. a father-son chat with his all-growed-up son, you could say. I need to do that at some point.

Q: What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## FatAndProud

Heyyou said:


> Q: What is your favorite TV show?



A: Dr. G Medical Examiner (no one ever knows of this show  )

Q: What is the one thing you think of in the morning and the last thing you think before bed?


----------



## Angel

FatAndProud said:


> Q: What is the one thing you think of in the morning and the last thing you think before bed?



A: a certain someone :wubu:


Q: If your future could be a song what song would you want it to be?


----------



## LeoGibson

Angel said:


> Q: If your future could be a song what song would you want it to be?



A: Paradise City

Q: Do you believe in things like ghosts,ufo's,reincarnation,and psychics etc. etc.?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Those are a lot of different things! I would have to say that because they cannot be conclusively proven, I don't believe in them, but because they haven't been conclusively disproven, I am open to believing in them.

Q: If there is life after death, what would you like it to be like?


----------



## shinyapple

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: If there is life after death, what would you like it to be like?



I would like it to be whatever the individual sees as their ideal afterlife. Whether it's a sunny beach of white sand, soft breezes, and perfect weather or the family farm with everyone they love joining them, it would be their best and most perfect imagining of their forever.

Q. Are there any things that squick you out that most people aren't bothered by? For example, hearing someone make that "I'm about to hock a loogie" sound makes me gag hardcore.


----------



## FatAndProud

shinyapple said:


> Q. Are there any things that squick you out that most people aren't bothered by? For example, hearing someone make that "I'm about to hock a loogie" sound makes me gag hardcore.



A: This one is quite funny. I'm a major germaphobe, so I prefer not touching lots of things with my hands.....yet, I do autopsies for a living. I try to tell friends and family there's a difference! I'm in full personal protection equipment and I never touch anything with my bare hands lol

Q: What do you do when your power goes out?


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> Q: What do you do when your power goes out?



A: I scrape up pennies from the sofa to go pay the bill:doh: If it's due to a storm or whatever I'll open blinds for light if it is dark I'll light a few candles.

Q: What is the longest amount of time you have lived without power?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What is the longest amount of time you have lived without power?



A: 4 days. When we had that horrible ice storm a few years back, it knocked out entire town and a good part of NE Arkansas and SE Missouri. We ended up staying with our inlaws, who had had bought a generator.

Q: When's the last time you went to the movies...and what did you see?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: 4 days. When we had that horrible ice storm a few years back, it knocked out entire town and a good part of NE Arkansas and SE Missouri. We ended up staying with our inlaws, who had had bought a generator.
> 
> Q: When's the last time you went to the movies...and what did you see?



umm March and a movie called Tamara Drew it was actually really good


Q: What movie should I see next?


----------



## SillyLady

A: a good one  

Q: If American Pickers showed up at your place and asked to look at your stuff, what do you think they'd try to buy from you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A beautiful antique music box I have (bought many years ago by my parents).

Q: In the same vein, if you needed to make some money fast, what would you take to Pawn Stars?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: A beautiful antique music box I have (bought many years ago by my parents).
> 
> Q: In the same vein, if you needed to make some money fast, what would you take to Pawn Stars?



A: Hmm, maybe some of the art we have in my house? If I was really desperate, then my trombone sadly.

Q: Where is your happy place?


----------



## FatAndProud

1love_emily said:


> A: Hmm, maybe some of the art we have in my house? If I was really desperate, then my trombone sadly.
> 
> Q: Where is your happy place?



A: In my pants. lol No, I'd have to say in a laboratory...sad, I know.

Q: Paper or plastic?


----------



## spiritangel

FatAndProud said:


> A: In my pants. lol No, I'd have to say in a laboratory...sad, I know.
> 
> Q: Paper or plastic?



We dont get that option but we do have the reusable fabric ones so I go with them unfortunately since breaking my leg I dont get a choice so its plastic at pressent



Q: Favourite childhood cartoon?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: Favourite childhood cartoon?



A: Probably Loony Tunes (Bugs Bunny and co.) Although, there just wasn't so many cartoons available at the time, so we pretty much watched them all when they were on.

Q: If you have a day where you are a little sick--enough that you don't want to go out or do anything very active, but not so much that you just lie there sleeping--what do you do to pass the time? Read, watch TV, play video games....


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I use face book to keep up with friends, check email, play games I love to read as long as it takes my mind off feeling ill...

Q: If they were to make a movie of your life what would the movie title be?


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal said:


> Q: If they were to make a movie of your life what would the movie title be?



A: "Born at the Right Time" and it would use the Paul Simon song of that name as its theme music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIQgPqnHUkE (yah, I've been pretty insanely fortunate in life)

Q: Have you ever had an unexpectedly fantasitic meal? (where you were not expecting much, but it ended up being great and really sticking in your memory)


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: "Born at the Right Time" and it would use the Paul Simon song of that name as its theme music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIQgPqnHUkE (yah, I've been pretty insanely fortunate in life)
> 
> Q: Have you ever had an unexpectedly fantasitic meal? (where you were not expecting much, but it ended up being great and really sticking in your memory)



yes often when I have little left in the house and find a way to magically create something great from nothing

Q: What is the best reason you can think of to get up everyday?


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the best reason you can think of to get up everyday?



A: My kids are why i drag my tired butt out of bed every morning. They are an adventure. 

Q: What's your most hated household chore? (dishes for me)


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your most hated household chore? (dishes for me)



A: Ironning (Ironing? Neither spelling looks right to me....) Even the great joy from not having a pile of rumpled clothes staring at me is not enough to get me to attack it some days.

Q: Do you have any foods that you dis-liked as a kid, that you do like as an adult?


----------



## CastingPearls

Eggplant, liver, pickled herring, pretzels, mustard. 

Q: What food did you LOVE as a kid and dislike/hate now? (mine: milk and ice cream)


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What food did you LOVE as a kid and dislike/hate now? (mine: milk and ice cream)



A: Peas. I still like sugar snap peas ok, but to just pour out a can of peas or thaw out a bag of frozen peas...yuck.

Q: If you were going to write a book, what would it be about and who would your target audience be?


----------



## rockhound225

A: It would be an anthology of fantasy short stories, targeted towards the geeky/nerdy/D&D lovers (like myself  ), probably ages 18-35.

Q: When and where was the last time you just stopped, looked up at the night sky, and stood in sublime wonder?


----------



## Amatrix

A:Yesterday night, I saw a shooting star while having a smoke after work. It was nice. I am really lucky because on clear nights I can see millions of stars, and a few planets. I do this weekly, because... stars for the win!!!!:wubu:

Q: Do you ever complain to a manager if you receive poor customer service, or just let it go?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Amatrix said:


> A:Yesterday night, I saw a shooting star while having a smoke after work. It was nice. I am really lucky because on clear nights I can see millions of stars, and a few planets. I do this weekly, because... stars for the win!!!!:wubu:
> 
> Q: Do you ever complain to a manager if you receive poor customer service, or just let it go?



A: Since I work retail, and I know the difficulties of the job, I let it go. There's a lot of factors as to why I may be getting bad service: they're having a bad day, there's a lot of stress behind the scenes, etc. Not really excusing it, but I'm not going to make their day worse by complaining. If it's a consistent issue, I just won't go back to that store.

Q: What is your favorite place to shop? Is it because of the service or the selection? Is there anywhere you refuse to frequent?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What is your favorite place to shop? Is it because of the service or the selection? Is there anywhere you refuse to frequent?



A: I refuse to frequent Wal-Mart anymore, because of the way they treat their employees. As one put it Ford had the idea of paying his workers enough to buy his products. Wal-Mart doesnt even pay you enough to shop at Wal-Mart! Plus the couple of times stores up here voted to unionize, Wal-Mart promptly shut the stores down. I dont need to save money so badly that Ill support treating employees like that.

As for where I do like to shop, well most of my shopping is for groceries, and I really like our local butcher. For not very much more cost, they sell meat that is WAY better than at the grocery store, they are always cheerful and fun, and they are in walking distance. If it isnt groceries, it is probably books, and there I love our local independent book store, and will usually order something there if they dont have it in stock rather than get it right away at the big box book store. They are just friendly, helpful, have good coffee and cookies even if I dont find a book, and again, in walking distance. (if you were thinking clothesIve yet to find a place where I like to shop for those. Some are better than others, but none have reached the level where I actually like them).

Q: If you made business cards for your non-work life, what title would give yourself?


----------



## starr416

Tad said:


> Q: If you made business cards for your non-work life, what title would give yourself?



A. You mean calling cards? I have about 5 different types of calling cards. And most of them say World Traveler. They all have different bits of information, some just a phone number, some just a name, some an email. I don't want to give everyone all my information.



Q: What is your most played song on your Ipod?


----------



## Heyyou

A: Its my MP3 player by Sony lol,






and at the present time its "Aberdeen" by Cage The Elephant. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq4CTgj88PY (Slose seconds are A Day To Remember - "All Signs Point To Lauderdale" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRD9arg7oxE&ob=av2e and Switchfoot - "Dark Horses" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiNmS-ix43M its very close between the three.)

Q: What do you enjoy doing immediately after you clock out from work for the day?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Since my clocking out is putting the kids to bed, I usually get on my computer and play some facebook games. I also watch tv shows that aren't appropriate around the kids.

Q: What's on your dream breakfast menu?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: 3 scrambled eggs, bacon, 4 pancakes with butter & whipped cream, 1 cup of coffee with cream and sugar

Q: how does a person get by on little sleep?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Its what ya body gets used to... also some people don't do well with just a little sleep (gotta love dark circles)

Q: Would you rather spend the rest of your life without a significant other, or would you rather have a partner who is extremely difficult?


----------



## CastingPearls

It depends on what you mean by difficult. If you mean abusive, then no. If you mean fussy or picky then yes, I'd rather be with someone as long as they loved and nurtured me and the relationship and allowed me to reciprocate. Then, difficult isn't necessarily so difficult. And yes, I speak from experience.

Q: Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Heyyou

A: No, ill have onion rings with the combo, small please. And can you put some Zesty sauce in the bag too please? It doesnt taste right without them, im sick of fries.. Thanks.

Q: Why the hell is it so hot outside?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Cause you live in the northern hemisphere. Otherwise it would be the end of winter and still cold. 

Q: Have you ever dated someone IRL whom you met on Dimensions? if not, have you met anyone IRL from Dimensions? how did that go?


----------



## Heyyou

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Cause you live in the northern hemisphere. Otherwise it would be the end of winter and still cold.
> 
> Q: Have you ever dated someone IRL whom you met on Dimensions? if not, have you met anyone IRL from Dimensions? how did that go?



A: Yes, and it didnt go as expected. Poor planning, miscommunications, and general lack of preparation for a long trip. It could have been a whole lot better. But, it wasnt so. Not that that always happens, but a lot of things factor in.

Q: What is your favorite kind or brand of bottled water, be it flavored, purified, spring or otherwise?


----------



## starr416

whoops, double post


----------



## starr416

Heyyou said:


> A: Yes, and it didnt go as expected. Poor planning, miscommunications, and general lack of preparation for a long trip. It could have been a whole lot better. But, it wasnt so. Not that that always happens, but a lot of things factor in.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite kind or brand of bottled water, be it flavored, purified, spring or otherwise?



A: Poland Spring

Q. If money were no object, where would you fly to right now?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Oh so many places I would like to see, where are all the DIMS socials I guess thats where I'm flying first wanna meet some of the great people that are here for sure!!!

Q: If you could change one thing about your significant other what would it be?


----------



## WVMountainrear

NewfieGal said:


> Q: If you could change one thing about your significant other what would it be?



A: His location...I just want him closer to me all the time.

Q: What's your guilty pleasure TV show? ( I only ask because I'm watch Maury right now.  )


----------



## starr416

lovelylady78 said:


> A: His location...I just want him closer to me all the time.
> 
> Q: What's your guilty pleasure TV show? ( I only ask because I'm watch Maury right now.  )



A. LOL, it is Maury!! I first got addicted when i was in college. 

Q. Whats your favorite food that's covered in chocolate?


----------



## Linda

A: I thought it was peanuts until I tried bacon the other day.  It was fantastic!!!


B: Diet Pepsi or Diet Coke if you had to chose one?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Hard one since I hate diet drinks. I would go with Diet Coke.

Q: Am I the only one who gets philosophical on rainy days?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Probably not rainy days keep people inside and it gives you more time to think when you have nothing to do and can't go anywhere I myself don't think when its raining cause it puts me to sleep LOL

Q:What's one thing have you not done that you really want to do?


----------



## Heyyou

A: Ive wanted to go to work this week, as planned. It didnt happen that way, due to "everything."  So, now, i made it happen that it will be in a week or two. Im rather impressed of myself.  I wanted to, yeah. Now i want to relax and i havent done that yet, so maybe now that i can *breathe* and see things for what they are (thanks friends) and its not a HazyHotHumid 90plus degrees outside but rather somewhat cool and clear and humidity-free tonight, I can finally walk to the beack and leave some of this stuff thats on my computer screen and amalgamation of Atomic Silver and lcd and electrons in my room.. and it will be there when i get back, too? That would be awesome. I should do that.

Q: What is one thing that you wish you had that you do not have?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: a caring significant other and the happiness my friends all seem to have, but you can't have everything glad to happy and healthy 

Q: Are you holding onto something you need to let go of?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I don't think so from the emotional perspective, though I am sure I could do a good purge of my household belongings! 

Q: Is a life unexamined worth living? if not, what do you think you would see in examining your life?


----------



## Heyyou

A: Yes it is, because using similar "Its not worth living" logic, i tried to end my life February 5th 1999 using something i cant post a pic or link of and it didnt work. This has told me that i am here for a real reason, IRL. If one felt the need to "examine" their life, i would suggest taking any and all means to discover what it is that makes you feel good and what you care not for. Life is all we have, "IMHO.". As for me, "What do i think i would see?" I would see goals unattained, dreams smashed, and the pieces that im so determined to put back together into a beautiful porcelain portrait that will then grow into an actual, real contentment and pleasure, made by me and te one that spared me February 5th, 1999 (because what i did, IRL, kills most people that do it, IRL trust me on that and i am here without any physical impairment except the non-physical one, which is whats been discussed. All of these things build character, and provideth strength. I am not the only one that is resilient in this aspect.)

Q: What would you do if you had $7,625,488 after taxes not including non-monetary assets to your name, what would you do with your life if you had money like that?


----------



## starr416

A: I would immediately give my mom half, give my close family members a couple hundred grand, pay off my student loans, go back to college for a couple more degrees, invest some of it, travel around the world, buy a couple houses in my favorite countries, donate to charity...that's all I can think of for now.

Q. Who would you choose to play yourself in the movie of your life?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would like to say Brad Pitt due to the physical resemblance, but I would be lying.  Tom Arnold - pre weight-loss - because he is funny and was about my size.

Q: If they were making a movie of your life, what would the title be?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: The last of the Newfoundland SSBBWs - a dying breed  (its coming out on DVD )

Q: What's more important being healthy or being wealthy?


----------



## CastingPearls

NewfieGal said:


> A: The last of the Newfoundland SSBBWs - a dying breed  (its coming out on DVD )
> 
> Q: What's more important being healthy or being wealthy?


Healthy, because having money does you no good if you're dead.

Q: What's your idea of sleeping in late? Ever spend the day lounging in bed (not sick) or are you a morning person?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What's your idea of sleeping in late? Ever spend the day lounging in bed (not sick) or are you a morning person?



A: Midday. I've only slept that late once since motherhood came along. Now it's 8am if I'm really lucky, and that's under exceptional circumstances. I have spent the day lounging in bed a few times, and damn it's been good. 

Q: What's your ideal cup of coffee? I want details!! I'm a coffee n00b and want to learn


----------



## littlefairywren

penguin said:


> Q: What's your ideal cup of coffee? I want details!! I'm a coffee n00b and want to learn



A: I'm a bit of a coffee noob too, but I almost always get a wee caramel latte if I go for coffee when I'm out. Get it with the extra shot of caramel and whipped cream on top, and you've got HEAVEN in a cup.

Q: Turkey or chicken?


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> A: I'm a bit of a coffee noob too, but I almost always get a wee caramel latte if I go for coffee when I'm out. Get it with the extra shot of caramel and whipped cream on top, and you've got HEAVEN in a cup.
> 
> Q: Turkey or chicken?



Chicken


Q: Roast Lamb or beef?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Depends - I can really be in the mood for some lamb, but there is nothing like a good prime rib. I think I would give the edge to the latter, if I could only ever have one or the other.

Q: Can you ever be too rich?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: No.

Q: What's the last thing you do before you go to sleep?


----------



## hrd

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: What's the last thing you do before you go to sleep?



a: Pop on a really familiar movie or tv ep -- it helps me fall to sleep.

q: Do you still check out books and things from the library?


----------



## spiritangel

hrd said:


> a: Pop on a really familiar movie or tv ep -- it helps me fall to sleep.
> 
> q: Do you still check out books and things from the library?




not for ages more because I rarely get to where the library is and if I love a book I tend to want to read it more than once


Q: What is your favourite book from childhood?


----------



## Jess87

edit: Oops, almost the exact same question too.

A: Maniac Magee

Q: What book from childhood would you most want to see adapted to film.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Jess87 said:


> Q: What book from childhood would you most want to see adapted to film.



A: It's not exactly from my childhood because I never knew it existed until after the fact, but I'd love to see the His Dark Materials trilogy done CORRECTLY (NO CENSORSHIP) this time as an animated film trilogy. The Golden Compass movie was AWFUL.

Q: What is the flat-out worst movie you have ever seen in your life?


----------



## CastingPearls

Eraserhead. 

Q: What is your favorite music genre? (You can only choose one)


----------



## HottiMegan

A: That's a tough one.. I would say Classic Rock is my favorite followed closely by heavy metal..

Q: What one food would be the hardest to stop having in your life? (cheese for me)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Meat, specifically Beef. [I'd be a carnivore if I could afford it, I swear.]

Q) How often do you watch/Read/Check up on Your Local News?


----------



## Mathias

A: Constantly. If my TV isn't on a news channel, it's usually off. The only exceptions are Sons of Anarchy and football.

Q: Do you own an iPod/ device that can play MP3's?


----------



## HighAltitudeFA

A: Several. iPod, iPad, iPhone, iPod Nano... I'll stop before I sound like an Apple fanboy.

Q: What is your favorite city to visit that you have not lived in before, and why?


----------



## Mathias

A: Florida. I love all the theme parks!

Q: If Beyonce is pregnant is it Destiny's Child?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: No, no, no 

(not trying to be rude here, btw - hopefully Destiny's Child fans will recognize the reference)

Q: Almond Joy or Mounds?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes please. 


Q: Favorite sport?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: to play volleyball, to watch hockey GO BRUINS!!


Q: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Think MsBard has the best answer to this one (last year)



msbard90 said:


> a woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck



Q: What do you like best: state fairs, water parks or theme parks (like Disneyworld) and why?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What do you like best: state fairs, water parks or theme parks (like Disneyworld) and why?



A: State fairs! I love the horse and livestock shows that go along with them 

Q: Do you miss anyone? If so, who?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I miss my parents nearly every day. I hate that they had to go and move away from California. I have yet to go out and visit them in Chicago for the last five years.(never have the funds) I am happy that they're in California right now and we're visiting them on Thursday for a long weekend.

Q: What's your dream car?


----------



## Heyyou

HottiMegan said:


> A: I miss my parents nearly every day. I hate that they had to go and move away from California. I have yet to go out and visit them in Chicago for the last five years.(never have the funds) I am happy that they're in California right now and we're visiting them on Thursday for a long weekend.
> 
> Q: What's your dream car?



A: 1992 Ferrari 512TR (Testa Rossa, italian for "Red head.")















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_Testarossa

Q: What is your favorite kind of soda?


----------



## rellis10

Heyyou said:


> Q: What is your favorite kind of soda?



A: Gotta go with straight Coca-Cola.

Q: What was the last DVD you watched? (not just any movie, an actual DVD)


----------



## lushluv

^

A: 'The Barbie Diaries' with my 5 year old niece. A _'Mean Girls'_ for the Barbie Generation. 


Q: How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## tinkerbell

17, with my now husband 

What's the worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## HottiMegan

My first kiss was at 17 with my now husband too! 

A: The only movie i ever walked out of the theater on was Little Rascals. It was just too hokey. I'm sure there were others though 

Q: What's your worst fear?


----------



## rellis10

HottiMegan said:


> My first kiss was at 17 with my now husband too!
> 
> A: The only movie i ever walked out of the theater on was Little Rascals. It was just too hokey. I'm sure there were others though
> 
> Q: What's your worst fear?



A: Just about tied between spiders (the ones with really long legs and tiny bodies *shudders*) and heights.

Q: Do you procrastinate often?


----------



## Heyyou

A: Yes.

Q: Do you have a short attention span?


----------



## danielson123

Heyyou said:


> Q: Do you have a short attention span?



A: No, actually I usually have a lot of trouble trying to switch my focus to something new. I obsess.

Q: Do you get sick often or are you the kind of person that's perpetually in good health?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> A: No, actually I usually have a lot of trouble trying to switch my focus to something new. I obsess.
> 
> Q: Do you get sick often or are you the kind of person that's perpetually in good health?



A: I'm usually in good health. I get sick maybe twice a year.

Q: What are you listening to?


----------



## hrd

1love_emily said:


> Q: What are you listening to?



a: The rain. Though if you mean music, the last thing I played was either the White Album or one of the Twilight soundtracks.

q: What's your favorite Shakespeare play and why?


----------



## 1love_emily

hrd said:


> a: The rain. Though if you mean music, the last thing I played was either the White Album or one of the Twilight soundtracks.
> 
> q: What's your favorite Shakespeare play and why?



A: The Taming of the Shrew. I feel like Katharina sometimes

Q: What are three words you'd use to describe yourself?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Funny, intelligent and loyal.

Q: Do you prefer an intimate dinner with a few close friends or a big party with lots of aquaintances (and why)?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I would prefer to have a small quiet dinner with a few close friends, they are your close friends for a reason, they are the ones you love most, have the most in common with and in a nice small setting can actually carry on a conversation with these friends, not that big parties can't be fun but why be in a room of people you barely know and truthfully probably don't really like

Q: Would you rather live a big town where no one knows you or a small town where everyone knows you (and all your business LOL)


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Big town for me. More people for other people to pick on and leave me alone.

Q: Anyone else sad baseball season is ending?


----------



## WVMountainrear

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Anyone else sad baseball season is ending?



A: Not me.

Q: How often do you do laundry?


----------



## HottiMegan

lovelylady78 said:


> A: Not me.
> 
> Q: How often do you do laundry?



A: rarely  My hubby does laundry for the family 1-2 times a week. We live on the second floor and good little walk to the laundry room in the apartment complex so he does laundry so i can save my back.

Q: What one thing in life do you wish would perpetually clean itself so you never have to do that chore?


----------



## Tad

A: The stove! I'd love to have a sparkling clean stove, with no chance of smoke arising when we turn on an element, or of heating up the oven setting off the smoke detector. But we cook, a lot, so if I forget about it for a few days.... (Honorable mention to the cat's litter boxes. But at least those are quick to clean).

Q: How many email addresses do you use regularly?


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> Q: How many email addresses do you use regularly?



A: Haha, just one 

Q: Where would you rather be now?


----------



## WVMountainrear

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where would you rather be now?



A: In San Jose, California, in the bed of the man I adore. :wubu:

Q: What is your favorite restaurant and why?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Fresh Choice. It has a great salad bar (i love salad) and it has a whole bunch of other stuff and the kids like it. Having kids happy at a restaurant is nice. It also helps that the kids can get up and walk to the buffet with you so they're not so antsy sitting in the restaurant.

Q: What's your dream vacation? (i have vacation on the mind.. been packing a lot today!)


----------



## CastingPearls

The Okinawa Churaumi Aquarium I think also called the Kuroshio Sea. It's the second largest in the world. That's one place I want to go badly. This is a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7deClndzQw

You can't really appreciate how big it is until you see the scuba divers in the left hand corner working inside it. 
There's also a hotel in Berlin called Blu which has a giant aquarium in the lobby. I'd love to go there too.

Q: What was the name of the pet you bonded with/loved most in your life, and if you didn't have one, any animal, real or imaginary that made an impression on you?


----------



## lushluv

A: Wilbur from Charlotte's Web

Q: Dawn or Dusk?


----------



## 1love_emily

lushluv said:


> A: Wilbur from Charlotte's Web
> 
> Q: Dawn or Dusk?



A: Dawn. You know what's super sexy? Watching the sun rise in the arms (and bed) of your lover. Super fun 

Q: Do you like Adele? Favorite song of hers?


----------



## Tkscz

1love_emily said:


> A: Dawn. You know what's super sexy? Watching the sun rise in the arms (and bed) of your lover. Super fun
> 
> Q: Do you like Adele? Favorite song of hers?



A: Never heard of her

Q: How do you feel about blue berry bagels?


----------



## penguin

Tkscz said:


> Q: How do you feel about blue berry bagels?



A: They look gross. I've never had one, just plain. I'll try them one day.

Q: What are you up to today? I'm going to the beach!


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: You are lucky; I was home sick with a terrible chest cold that has been making the rounds in the DC area.

Q: In winter, do you prefer escaping to the beach or to snow?


----------



## CastingPearls

I like lakes. They have both at the same time.

Q: Does the rain make you sad, restless or calm or nothing at all.


----------



## one2one

A: If it's raining during the night, it makes me oversleep. A thunderstorm when I'm awake is exciting. 

Q: Why aren't you doing what you _really_ want to do with your life?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I always thought I was until I hit 30 and realized that the goals I had set for myself to have done by 30 are not done... but there is still time left to fill some of them if I so desire so rock on!

Q: If you knew that today was your last day what would you want to do and who would you want to be there with you?


----------



## 1love_emily

NewfieGal said:


> Q: If you knew that today was your last day what would you want to do and who would you want to be there with you?



A: If it were my last day, I'd want to have brunch with my family, ride my horse Red, then spend my last hours in the arms of the boy I love

That's dismal.

Q: Favorite thing to drink?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Non alcohol fav drink gotta be Coke, now put some Captain Morgan in that coke and then you have my fav alcohol beverage (not that I am a big drinker lol)

Q: If you had to lose either your hearing or your sight which one would you rather keep?


----------



## 1love_emily

NewfieGal said:


> A: Non alcohol fav drink gotta be Coke, now put some Captain Morgan in that coke and then you have my fav alcohol beverage (not that I am a big drinker lol)
> 
> Q: If you had to lose either your hearing or your sight which one would you rather keep?



A: I'd rather lose my sight. That way I don't have to see anything I don't want to see. And I can still play trombone. 

Q: Would you rather lose a hand or a foot?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A foot. While it would make walking harder, I think a prosthetic foot would be much easier to deal with than a prosthetic hand. It would be less obvious (my foot is normally inside a sock and shoe anyways), and more importantly, I would miss being able to touch things if I lost my hand.

Q: How much would you be willing to pay annually if a doctor could guarantee you would not get sick? (I am talking about "minor" issues like flu or colds or allergies, not major, life-threatening things like never getting cancer or heart disease.)


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> A: A foot. While it would make walking harder, I think a prosthetic foot would be much easier to deal with than a prosthetic hand. It would be less obvious (my foot is normally inside a sock and shoe anyways), and more importantly, I would miss being able to touch things if I lost my hand.
> 
> Q: How much would you be willing to pay annually if a doctor could guarantee you would not get sick? (I am talking about "minor" issues like flu or colds or allergies, not major, life-threatening things like never getting cancer or heart disease.)



A: I wouldn't do it. Diseases like the cold and the flu are so advanced that the reason they can't really be cured is because the virus changes its own genetic makeup (i don't know the real terms, I'm a musician, dammit!). It just seems like it would be great for a while, then you'd get the mother of all flu-s, and then you'd die.

Q: Do you like fall weather? You know, needing to wear sweaters, crunchy leaves, cool breezes?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes, Fall is my favorite season. I like going to cider mills, wearing sweaters, going through corn mazes and eating lots of fall type foods. I like the crispness in the air and the smell of wood burning in fireplaces and stoves in my area as well.

Q: Do you know how many threads you're subscribed to?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A. Yes: none.

Q. Have you ever done something that you knew -- in advance -- was really dumb and would cause you no end of trouble ... yet you went ahead and did it anyway? If you answer yes, what was it?*



*If you answer no, your nose has already grown sixteen feet.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q. Have you ever done something that you knew -- in advance -- was really dumb and would cause you no end of trouble ... yet you went ahead and did it anyway? If you answer yes, what was it?*
> 
> 
> 
> *If you answer no, your nose has already grown sixteen feet.




A. Yes. I got married. (rimshot now please) Seriously, yes I bought a car that I knew I could barely afford and when the clutch got burned out in it I couldn't afford to fix it and pay the note so I gave it back to the finance company.


Q. What is the dumbest thing you have ever spent money on?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> Q. What is the dumbest thing you have ever spent money on?



A: Probably all of the Build-A-Bear bears I did when I was younger... big money suck, but SO AWESOME. I'm going to bring some to school with me when I go back for break!

Q: Favorite type of M&M's? Peanut butter, peanut, plain, pretzel... etc?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: Probably all of the Build-A-Bear bears I did when I was younger... big money suck, but SO AWESOME. I'm going to bring some to school with me when I go back for break!
> 
> Q: Favorite type of M&M's? Peanut butter, peanut, plain, pretzel... etc?



Almond hands down the best m&m's ever!!!


Q: What is the one thing you could live without ever having to eat again?


----------



## Shan34

spiritangel said:


> Almond hands down the best m&m's ever!!!
> 
> 
> Q: What is the one thing you could live without ever having to eat again?



Potato Soup

Q: What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## Heyyou

A: 11:07AM.

Q: What is your favorite brand of shoes?


----------



## hostesshoho

A: Chinese laundry http://www.6pm.com/chinese-laundry-dazzle-me-leopard


Q: Miracle Whip  or mayonnise :eat2:


----------



## one2one

A: Mayonnaise! :wubu:

Q: What's your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## spiritangel

one2one said:


> A: Mayonnaise! :wubu:
> 
> Q: What's your earliest childhood memory?



For me it is my baptism when I was first fostered (you get fostered for xx years before legally becoming adopted) I was wearing a brown dress with puff sleeves I got given a beautiful little locked iwth a flower painted on it 

however the first memory I have had drilled into my head was my first ever easter where I was in bed and I picked holes in all the eggs cause I diddnt know what they were and when my parents came in to suprise me that the easter bunny had been apparently the bed and I were covered in chocolate and every egg bar my bunny had a hole in it
they said they diddnt know if they should laugh or yell at me 

Q: What was your favourite childhood toy?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> Q: What was your favourite childhood toy?



A: My favorite childhood toy IS my sock monkey named Bing. He's old and decrepit, but so close to my heart! I almost took him to college with me. But I let my mom keep him just so that she knows I'm still coming home while I'm here at school.

Q: What color looks best on you?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Well it used to be black lol until I lost my tan now I'm too pale to carry it off again I do well with blue

Q: Which do you prefer a fast dance to get the heart racing or a slow song to get the heart racing


----------



## 1love_emily

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Which do you prefer a fast dance to get the heart racing or a slow song to get the heart racing



A: Honesty, I've never actually danced with anyone. I've never been asked to dance, or asked to dance. So I really don't know.

Q: Best memory of high school?


----------



## Shan34

1love_emily said:


> A: Honesty, I've never actually danced with anyone. I've never been asked to dance, or asked to dance. So I really don't know.
> 
> Q: Best memory of high school?



A: Graduation! 
Q: Do you have a favorite quote? And please share


----------



## one2one

A: I have many, but one is ... " "Reasonable people adapt themselves to the world. Unreasonable people attempt to adapt the world to themselves. All progress, therefore, depends on unreasonable people." ~ George Bernard Shaw

Q: What scent triggers a memory for you, and what's the memory?


----------



## 1love_emily

one2one said:


> Q: What scent triggers a memory for you, and what's the memory?



A: I love associating scents with memories! Coconut reminds me of Derek, the smell of leather/dust is another favorite, as it reminds me of my Red 

Q: Where is your happy place?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where is your happy place?



A: I have more than one answer (I guess I easily get happy? ):
- In the shower
- lost in a good book
- anywhere with a cat on my lap

(note that the latter two can be combined  )

Q: If you need to know what time it is, how do you normally check? (watch, cell phone, ask random strangers, look on your computer, look at the sun/stars....)


----------



## Shan34

Tad said:


> A: I have more than one answer (I guess I easily get happy? ):
> - In the shower
> - lost in a good book
> - anywhere with a cat on my lap
> 
> (note that the latter two can be combined  )
> 
> Q: If you need to know what time it is, how do you normally check? (watch, cell phone, ask random strangers, look on your computer, look at the sun/stars....)



A: Cell Phone. I keep it tucked in my bra. I always get a kick out of seeing someones face when they ask to use my phone and I pull it out 

Q: What is your favorite thing to do alone?


----------



## Captain Save

Shan34 said:


> Q: What is your favorite thing to do alone?



A. Not quite sure if forum rules allow that kind of answer...

Seriously, I like to do most things alone; it eliminates compromise with people who just don't want to do what you're interested in.

Q. Do you like music for your own exclusive enjoyment or for you and others?


----------



## Proner

Captain Save said:


> Q. Do you like music for your own exclusive enjoyment or for you and others?



A. I tend to prefer sharing music with my friends I could and then singing, mostly badly, and doing instant translation on English songs in French which gives funny results 

Q. First move you do or word you say when you're upset?


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> Q. First move you do or word you say when you're upset?



A: Get away and find some private space. It doesnt happen often but I find it best to get away from people and think stuff over alone.

Q: If you ever wanted to learn to play a musical instrument (that you dont already know how to play), which would it be?


----------



## 1love_emily

rellis10 said:


> Q: If you ever wanted to learn to play a musical instrument (that you dont already know how to play), which would it be?



A: Guitar. I honestly have no idea how to play guitar, and I'd really like to know!

Q: Do you have a tattoo? What and where is it? If you don't, would you ever get a tattoo, and if so what and where?


----------



## Halie

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you have a tattoo? What and where is it? If you don't, would you ever get a tattoo, and if so what and where?



I don't have any tats but if I were to start, it would have to be a Yakuza-style backpiece with plenty of koi carp and blossoms.

If you were to have a dinner party and you could choose 4 people from any period in time to sit around your table, who would you invite?


----------



## lushluv

A: All four of my grandparents because by the time I was born three of them were gone, and the one I got to meet, I never really knew.

Q: If you could remake one movie, what would it be and why?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Thats a good question because I am really not a fan of remakes. I would say "The Enemy Below"

Q: Why is it when people can't argue the merits of something they have to resort to ad hominum attacks?


----------



## Tad

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Why is it when people can't argue the merits of something they have to resort to ad hominum attacks?



A: Somewhere around the net I read a saying that went roughly: "Battle not with stupid, because it drags you down to its own level and wins with greater experience." So yah, that is your cue that the dragging down attempt has started, time to escape!

Q: On a chilly day, what is your choice of warm beverage to help you warm up?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: its a toss up between a cup of bigelow cinnamon stick tea, or regular yuban coffee with Bailey's Irish Cream Whiskey. 

Q: Has the economic downturn caused anybody to stop watching the news?


----------



## mel

Q: Has the economic downturn caused anybody to stop watching the news?
A: Nope

Q: What do you do for your SO on his/her b'day?


----------



## lushluv

A: When I had one it was dinner and a gift.

Q: What is your favorite new Fall TV show?


----------



## mel

Q: What is your favorite new Fall TV show? 
A: What is your favorite new Fall TV show? 
Not new but DEXTER is back on...

new new : Whitney


Q: when is the last time you had mind blowing, toe curlilng, incredible sex?


----------



## LeoGibson

mel said:


> Q: when is the last time you had mind blowing, toe curlilng, incredible sex?




A: June 2010, first time back together after 10 month separation, and not an on purpose separation, just one predicated by the crashed economy. I had to go to work in another state and it took that long to get us up and going again, so it was a celibate 10 months while I waited.

Q: What is your passion/obsession?


----------



## Shan34

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What is your passion/obsession?



A: Well in the summer I can be fairly obsessive over my flowers...I love to look at them. But I'm truly passionate about people. 

Q: Do you sleep in the nude?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you sleep in the nude?
A : I do

Q: DO you like watching porn?


----------



## Bigcaliboy

A. I do like to sleep nude alot of the time, under a nice fluffy down comforter. If it gets pretty cold out then i'll switch it up to boxer briefs or pajama shorts and a t shirt. 

Q. What is your favorite part of a mans body?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A1 - Yes, I like watching porn, though just soft-core. 
A2 - Not into guys, so I'll just comment on my own favorite feature which is my butt.

Q - If you could wake up tomorrow and change something about yourself - either physically or emotionally - would you? what would it be?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: My confidence level could use a touch up, I sometime find it hard to trust people when they talk to me or believe that they are really interested in me and not there to make fun or hurt me in some way, maybe that sounds stupid but I am pretty much over it and don't usually care what people say anymore 

Q: Who is your favorite person here at DIMS and why


----------



## spiritangel

NewfieGal said:


> A: My confidence level could use a touch up, I sometime find it hard to trust people when they talk to me or believe that they are really interested in me and not there to make fun or hurt me in some way, maybe that sounds stupid but I am pretty much over it and don't usually care what people say anymore
> 
> Q: Who is your favorite person here at DIMS and why



Just one are you mental??? I have lists and lists and I dont have just one lol top two would be the only woman who could make me turn lesbian Julie and of course Lainey two of the bestest people in the world but there are a lot of other people I am sure should be in that top list 


Q: What is the most magical thing you can remember ever happening to you?


----------



## mel

Q: What is the most magical thing you can remember ever happening to you?
A: besides having children (which the act isnt magical but the results are) ...I will tell you of one of two romantic magical moments that pop in my head right away. I thought I was falling in love with a man who I thought had potential for us to together forever..anyways...one night we were sitting in his car as the rain started outside and we just kissed and hugged and looked at each other. I truly felt magic inside me .. 

of course I was played and now feel like an idiot lol

Q: When you dream of having sex do you just wake up as horny as ever???


----------



## Never2fat4me

A - Lol! Of course! 

Q - What do you find a better turn on or tool to masturbate to: pornographic pictures or literature?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Q - What do you find a better turn on or tool to masturbate to: pornographic pictures or literature?

A - So no movies? Either just words or just pictures? I'd go just words...the literature. It's their actions that I get into...plus if it's literature, I can imagine the players look however I want them to. 

Q - What was the best thing that's happened to you today?


----------



## mel

Q - What was the best thing that's happened to you today?
A: I ate real food!!! 

Q: Do you prefer your mate to talk dirty to you or not?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Q: Do you prefer your mate to talk dirty to you or not?

A: I love it when done in the proper context.

Q: Are you horny? The only reason I ask is because the last page of questions in the thread have been largely about sex.


----------



## mel

Q: Are you horny? The only reason I ask is because the last page of questions in the thread have been largely about sex.
A: LOLOL.. I can only answer for myself..which is YES...  

Q: Where is your "spot" to be kissed that drives you WILD???


----------



## rellis10

mel said:


> Q: Are you horny? The only reason I ask is because the last page of questions in the thread have been largely about sex.
> A: LOLOL.. I can only answer for myself..which is YES...
> 
> Q: Where is your "spot" to be kissed that drives you WILD???



A: My neck, which has led to some rather embrassing marks 

Q: Do you have anywhere you HATE to be touched?


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> A: My neck, which has led to some rather embrassing marks
> 
> Q: Do you have anywhere you HATE to be touched?



A: I was going to say not anymore, but I just realized there is one...I HATE it when someone sticks their finger in my belly button. It has nothing at all to do with my belly or any fat insecurity (I'm definitely over that and don't mind my tummy being rubbed on at all), I just plain old don't like it.

Q: When was the last time you...uh...had relations?


----------



## mel

Q: When was the last time you...uh...had relations?
A: Is there a mayan calendar nearby???

Q: When is the next time you will have relations?


----------



## spiritangel

mel said:


> Q: When was the last time you...uh...had relations?
> A: Is there a mayan calendar nearby???
> 
> Q: When is the next time you will have relations?



No Idea and as far as i can see not on the horizon


Q: When did this become the all about sex thread?


----------



## mel

Q: When did this become the all about sex thread?
A: Since yesterday when I started asking questions I think LOL

Q: Have you ever sucked your partners toes?


----------



## rellis10

mel said:


> Q: When did this become the all about sex thread?
> A: Since yesterday when I started asking questions I think LOL
> 
> Q: Have you ever sucked your partners toes?



A: Never, and I wouldnt want to. It's just one thing i'v never understood and wouldnt want anyone to do to me either.

Q: Have you ever had any intimacy with a member of the same gender?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever had any intimacy with a member of the same gender?
A: yep 

Q: Are you a hair puller or hair pullee?


----------



## WVMountainrear

mel said:


> Q: Have you ever had any intimacy with a member of the same gender?
> A: yep
> 
> Q: Are you a hair puller or hair pullee?



A: Both.

Q: Do you own any toys?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> A: Both.
> 
> Q: Do you own any toys?



A: If you asking of the sexual nature, no. No Fleshlight for me. 

Q: How do you deal with unwanted affection?


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A: If you asking of the sexual nature, no. No Fleshlight for me.
> 
> Q: How do you deal with unwanted affection?



with my womanly whiles, I have a bag of tricks such as gently moving hands from unwanted places by gently holding them and moving them or turning it into hand holding but if its totally not wanting a person near me I will move far enough away that it isnt an issue however I have no problem telling someone to back off if needs be

Q: Do you have a 'Party' trick and if yes what?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you have a 'Party' trick and if yes what?
A: I dont!!! any suggestions?

Q: Ever played Pinky Dice? (ohhh those were fun)


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: Ever played Pinky Dice? 

A: No I have not.
Q: How old were you the first time you ever got drunk, assuming that you have?


----------



## mel

Q: How old were you the first time you ever got drunk, assuming that you have?
A: 1st yes..and was about 14
2nd..damn Leo.. this is not a sex question!

Q: What's your favorite flower?


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: What's your favorite flower?

A: Bluebonnets
Q: Three Stooges, or Marx Brothers?


----------



## mel

Q: Three Stooges, or Marx Brothers?
A: three stooges

Q: coffee or tea?


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: coffee or tea?

A: Coffee
Q: White wine or tequila?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Q: coffee or tea?
> 
> A: Coffee
> Q: White wine or tequila?



A: I'm mexican, I drink Tequila for sport.
Q: what is an appropriate sex question?


----------



## mel

Q: what is an appropriate sex question?
A: What isn't?

Q: Do you or dont you?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

mel said:


> Q: what is an appropriate sex question?
> A: What isn't?
> 
> Q: Do you or dont you?



A: Oh, you better believe I do 
Q: What was the last time you blacked out from drinking?


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Q: What was the last time you blacked out from drinking?



A: A long time ago, I was probably about 20? New Years, just hanging with a friend, and I made the mistake of letting him mix the drinks. I remember vigorously worshipping the porcelain god, I remember collapsing onto a bed.....I don't remember how my jeans ended up hanging in their kitchen pantry. So I have to assume I was that drunk that I was doing things but have no memory of it.

Q: Are there alcoholic beverages that you enjoy for their own sake? Or do you just drink them for the alcohol?


----------



## rockhound225

A: I drink for enjoyment. Always have, never to just get drunk. Mostly microbeers.

Q: How long can a pizza be left out before you decide it's too old to eat?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Depends what you mean - after a couple of hours left on the counter, I don't think it's safe to eat anymore; in the fridge, I'd give it around a week.

Q: What is the best part of a three-day weekend?


----------



## rellis10

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Depends what you mean - after a couple of hours left on the counter, I don't think it's safe to eat anymore; in the fridge, I'd give it around a week.
> 
> Q: What is the best part of a three-day weekend?



A: The looooong sleep-in when you know you'd be working on any other day.

Q: Are your optimistic or pessimistic?


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> A: The looooong sleep-in when you know you'd be working on any other day.
> 
> Q: Are your optimistic or pessimistic?



I feel like being a smartarse and saying a pessimistic optimist but the truth is I always have been and always will be and optimistic person


Q: What song will always make you smile and hum along in joy?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A - Tom Jones' Help Yourself. (How can anybody fail to smile at classics like that? )

Q - If you were writing a country song about your life, what would it be called?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A - Tom Jones' Help Yourself. (How can anybody fail to smile at classics like that? )
> 
> Q - If you were writing a country song about your life, what would it be called?



Kindness always bites me in the arse lol see the oi letters thread ps to understand that one


Q: What song sums up your mood at pressent?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Kindness always bites me in the arse lol see the oi letters thread ps to understand that one
> 
> 
> Q: What song sums up your mood at pressent?



A: Dolly Parton's "9 to 5" (mostly I like my job, but some days.... it's a living)

Q: Have you read a book on some electronic gadget (Kindle, I-Pad, even a computer.....)


----------



## Shan34

Tad said:


> Q: Have you read a book on some electronic gadget (Kindle, I-Pad, even a computer.....)



A: Nope, not yet!

Q: Is there one thing you want everyone to know about you?


----------



## 1love_emily

Shan34 said:


> Q: Is there one thing you want everyone to know about you?



A: I want everyone to know that hmmm.... that the best way to win me over is by playing me a song on your musical instrument of choice. I'm a sucker for musicians 

Q: What are you doing as you answer this question?


----------



## rellis10

1love_emily said:


> A: I want everyone to know that hmmm.... that the best way to win me over is by playing me a song on your musical instrument of choice. I'm a sucker for musicians
> 
> Q: What are you doing as you answer this question?



A: Trying to drum up motivation for the biggest 'roleplay' of my 'efedding' career.... look at the 'Other Things You've Written' thread for an explanation to that load of jibberish 

Q: Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## 1love_emily

rellis10 said:


> A: Trying to drum up motivation for the biggest 'roleplay' of my 'efedding' career.... look at the 'Other Things You've Written' thread for an explanation to that load of jibberish
> 
> Q: Any plans for the weekend?



A: Tonight there's a Wind Ensemble concert I'm going to, then I'm going home for a facial, some quality time with Mr. Red, a chance to clean the attic before Derek gets here, some good food, free laundry and a night's sleep in my queen sized bed  Then Sunday I have to be back here for a Symphonic Band concert that I'm playing in. Then homework and then the week continues. 

Q: What's your favorite type of music?


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: What's your favorite type of music?

A: Alt-Country
Q: Boots or Heels (if you're female, or just into women's shoes) Boots or Kicks otherwise?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I love boots.. cant walk in heels AT ALL!
Q: What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hopefully recovering - I have had a miserable couple of weeks with pneumonia, and now that I have started feeling better, I have broken out in itchy hives as a result of the antibiotic I have been taking (though interestingly the doctor told me that this reaction is normally only seen in women in their twenties - not sure what that says aboout me! )

Q: Would you rather spend this long weekend with lots of friends and family or relaxing/catching up on things alone (or somewhere in between)?


----------



## 1love_emily

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Would you rather spend this long weekend with lots of friends and family or relaxing/catching up on things alone (or somewhere in between)?



A: I'd say spend the weekend with one close friend - my boyfriend! which I will hopefully be able to do next weekend.

Q: What's the best part about fall?


----------



## rellis10

1love_emily said:


> A: I'd say spend the weekend with one close friend - my boyfriend! which I will hopefully be able to do next weekend.
> 
> Q: What's the best part about fall?



A: The change of the leaves, it's so nice when they're all golden.

Q: Do you watch much TV?


----------



## The Orange Mage

A: I watch maybe an hour a week. I prefer the internet.

Q: What's the silliest mistake you've made this week?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The Orange Mage said:


> A: I watch maybe an hour a week. I prefer the internet.
> 
> Q: What's the silliest mistake you've made this week?



A: I was too passive.

Q: how many rolls of toilet paper do you have left in your abode?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A: I was too passive.
> 
> Q: how many rolls of toilet paper do you have left in your abode?



A: 8, I think.

Q: How often do you clean out your refrigerator?


----------



## spiritangel

lovelylady78 said:


> A: 8, I think.
> 
> Q: How often do you clean out your refrigerator?



every two weeks before grocery day and usually close to bin night



Q: What is one thing you usually end up finding at the back of the fridge going off?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A - Leftovers (not any one thing in particular - I normally am pretty good about using "raw ingredients" like fruit or veggies, but I am guilty of frequently forgettinng leftovers from a meal I prepared)

Q - What makes sex better than pleasuring yourself?


----------



## Heyyou

A: never had sex, so i cant say. Also, id imagine the answer varies, depending on what you are into. (Thats right, 30-year-old-virgin.)

Q: Favorite kind of cereal, and do you even eat cereal?


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: Favorite kind of cereal, and do you even eat cereal?

A: Fruity Pebbles FTW!!!! I eat them by the box.
Q: What is your favorite cut of steak?


----------



## lushluv

A: I don't like steak, never got the hype.

Q: Who was your first celeb crush?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A - Dating myself, but Samantha Fox. Boy did I have the hots for her!

Q - If you could date any celeb, who would it be and why?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A - Dating myself, but Samantha Fox. Boy did I have the hots for her!
> 
> Q - If you could date any celeb, who would it be and why?



Darren Criss, Joey Richter or Joe Walker cause I am an obsessed starkid lol

but actually I would love to find out about where darren gets his lyrical inspiration from 


Q: What is your favourite sunday brunch?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fresh bagels, lox, cream cheese with green onions and lots of good hot coffee and juice. 

Q: What is hanging on or leaning against the wall closest to you?


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: What is hanging on or leaning against the wall closest to you?

A: A wooden wine rack
Q: What do you prefer in flooring? Wood floors,tile, or carpet?


----------



## Shan34

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What do you prefer in flooring? Wood floors,tile, or carpet?



A: I love wood floors! Except in my bedroom, carpet please 

Q: If you could hitch a ride on the space shuttle destined for outer space, would you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A - No thanks. I would get claustrophobic in those confined spaces on the shuttle.

Q - If you knew that cryonics would work - i.e., your body could be frozen and then re-animated at a later date when the technology existed - would you do it? under what conditions might you consider it?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A - No thanks. I would get claustrophobic in those confined spaces on the shuttle.
> 
> Q - If you knew that cryonics would work - i.e., your body could be frozen and then re-animated at a later date when the technology existed - would you do it? under what conditions might you consider it?



it would be fun to see where the world is at but honestly I'm with dumbledore "to the well ordered mind death is the next great adventure" hmm think I got the quote slightly wrong but you get the idea I am not afraid of the here after so unless I had a good reason I cant see why I would

Q: What is your favourite childhood book and why?


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: What is your favourite childhood book and why?

A: Curious George. Probably because it is the only one that sticks out in my memory.
Q: Lets say you find yourself in prison, would you prefer solitary confinement and more safety, or general population? More people for company, but your around alot more dangerous people.


----------



## Shan34

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Lets say you find yourself in prison, would you prefer solitary confinement and more safety, or general population? More people for company, but your around alot more dangerous people.



A: Solitary confinement all the way! I've seen Lockup... :huh:

Q: What was one of the biggest things you wanted to be "when you grew up"?


----------



## CastingPearls

A genie, a witch or a mermaid. 

Q: What's your biggest superstition, if you have any?


----------



## Missbreeze

I cried today when I watched a show where a medium gave a reading and it was for a little boys mama... Kids get me everytime!

Question: If you could go back in time, what would you do?


----------



## Missbreeze

mergirl said:


> Ok.. lets see if this takes off.
> You have to answer the question asked and then ask a new question.
> I will begin by asking a question and the next person has to answer it and ask a new question..and so on.
> 
> Q.What is your New years resolution?



I am letting go of this bad year. new and fun things for 2012


----------



## LeoGibson

Q If you could go back in time, what would you do?

A: Probably just go back and observe how things were without trying to change anything.
Q: What period and region of the world would you go back to if you went back in time?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Q: What period and region of the world would you go back to if you went back in time?

*probably california....when american cars were bad azzz and the bikes were hot..and the girls were curvy...and I would have been accepted as I AM*

Q: where would you go on vacation if you had UNLIMITEd $$$$


----------



## Never2fat4me

A - Well, if you set family interests aside (e.g., I would love to go back and meet both my grandmothers when they were younger), I would like to go back to around 10-20 AD to be able to experience the age of the Roman Emperor Augustus and the glory that was the Roman Empire, as well as to travel to Israel to meet a young Jesus. So many important things happened then that resonate to this day!

Q - If you could get the answer to any historical question, what question would you seek to have answered?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: What really happened to Hitler LOL

Q: Seeing as its thanksgiving here in Canadian what do you prefer more leg, thigh or breast


----------



## lushluv

A: Since I _love_ a good conspiracy, I'm going to answer the last two:
1. It would have to be who really killed JFK.

2. I prefer the thigh.

Q: If you got the chance to fulfill one of your greatest dreams tomorrow, what would it be?


----------



## 1love_emily

lushluv said:


> Q: If you got the chance to fulfill one of your greatest dreams tomorrow, what would it be?



A: I would love to conduct a youth symphony as they play one of my favorite pieces of music - Rhapsody in Blue 

Q: What was the last movie you've seen?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: OMG I had to sit here for a long long time and realize I haven't seen a movie in a very long time, Does the Phineas and Ferb movie count lol (I have young nieces and nephews)

Q: What is your favorite slow song? and if there is a reason share it


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: What is your favorite slow song? and if there is a reason share it 

A: Dreams To Remember by Otis Redding. No real extra reason, I just love his voice and this song. You hear it all in this song, love, loss, longing, sorrow, regret. The most expressive singer ever in my opinion. Here is a link to anyone interested.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooqqj6q1MeU

Q: Which could you live without easier, music or television?


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What is your favorite slow song? and if there is a reason share it
> 
> A: Dreams To Remember by Otis Redding. No real extra reason, I just love his voice and this song. You hear it all in this song, love, loss, longing, sorrow, regret. The most expressive singer ever in my opinion. Here is a link to anyone interested.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooqqj6q1MeU
> 
> Q: Which could you live without easier, music or television?


I go for weeks without TV but I can't go for more than a few hours without music. 

Q: If you could live in any state other than where you are now, where would it be and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Florida, because it is warm and fun (or maybe Hawaii, though I have never been there)

Q: Is it better to have simple tastes and easily satisfied or have a more refined palate and only enjoy the finest things?


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't know which is better--probably the former, but for me, when given a choice, I choose the latter. If I have no choice, I can be remarkably satisfied with whatever and make the best of it and even have fun. I always say, I'm a steak and lobster and champagne girl but also a hot wings and beer girl as well. I like having choices best and I'd rather have simple with someone I love than champagne alone and lonely and I've had both.

Q: If you read the paper or watch the news or get your info online--what's the first section or area of interest you go to?


----------



## Linda

A. The obituaries. lol I know that's creepy but working in a hospital it has always been the first section I look at.


Q- What is your favorite season?


----------



## CastingPearls

Autumn. Right now the trees here in the Pocono Mountains look like a Persian carpet.

Q: What is the one thing you forget most when you leave the house?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Autumn. Right now the trees here in the Pocono Mountains look like a Persian carpet.
> 
> Q: What is the one thing you forget most when you leave the house?



honestly very little. I check and double and tripple check occassionally I do forget to take a book with me

Q: Other than essentials like keys and wallet and such what is one thing you never leave home without?


----------



## lushluv

A: Water

Q: What is/was the first thing you gravitate towards when you go to the park, swings or slide?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: The swings. I can't fit on the slides anymore

Q: Am I the only one sad that baseball is ending in a few short weeks.


----------



## lushluv

A: Yes, yes you are. 


Q: What is the last dessert you baked?


----------



## Missbreeze

lushluv said:


> A: Yes, yes you are.
> 
> 
> Q: What is the last dessert you baked?



I baked a pan of Delight. It is graham cracker, almond and condensed milk botton, then coconut, choc. chips and pecans andon top and baked. It is "Delightful"

Q: Skipbo, Cranium, or Twister?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Missbreeze said:


> I baked a pan of Delight. It is graham cracker, almond and condensed milk botton, then coconut, choc. chips and pecans andon top and baked. It is "Delightful"
> 
> Q: Skipbo, Cranium, or Twister?



A: Apples to Apples (especially with a few drinks involved)! But seeing as that's not an option, I'll go with Cranium.

Q: Is there a certain something you always seek out for a souvenir when you go on a trip? What, and why are you drawn to it?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I always seek out funny key chains, its easier to bring back a load of em, and I just like funny sayings on stuff

Q: What are three things that are on your bucket list?


----------



## spiritangel

NewfieGal said:


> A: I always seek out funny key chains, its easier to bring back a load of em, and I just like funny sayings on stuff
> 
> Q: What are three things that are on your bucket list?



Audition for NIDA, See starkid live and in person and meet them, oh and be psychic to the stars

Q: What do you forget most often?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What do you forget most often?



A: To post a question after answering one of these 

Q: Did you know I`d post a hidden question after that?

.


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> A: To post a question after answering one of these
> 
> Q: Did you know I`d post a hidden question after that?
> 
> .



A: I did  Silly Tad

Q: What's your favorite type of cookie?


----------



## lushluv

A: Subway's peanut butter cookies!

Q: What's your favorite homemade sandwich?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: gotta be tuna fish!

Q: Favorite actor/actress and you fav movie with them in it


----------



## rellis10

NewfieGal said:


> A: gotta be tuna fish!
> 
> Q: Favorite actor/actress and you fav movie with them in it



A: Kevin Spacey in The Big Kahuna

Q: What's your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: green olives.. I can't get it at restaurant outside of the midwest though 

Q: What's your favorite holiday? (mine's Halloween)


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Mine's also halloween love making homemade costumes will have to make a thread to show off halloween costumes LOL I got a few good ones LOL

Q: What would you rather have money, fame, good looks or love?


----------



## Linda

A: Love, it's really the only thing on the list I have no control over.

Q:Homemade spaghetti sauce or jar?


----------



## Tad

Linda said:


> Q:Homemade spaghetti sauce or jar?



A: Home made!!!! Or at least, my wife's home made--it's awesomesauce 

Q: Ever read a book and just thought "Wow, that is the book I wish I could write...." What was it, and what about it made you wish you'd written it?


----------



## Aust99

A: I've never had home made so I'll go with jar.... 

Q: Are you aware of your carbon footprint? Do you care?

lol

ETA: The next person can answer both mine and Tad's question.


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Q: Ever read a book and just thought "Wow, that is the book I wish I could write...." What was it, and what about it made you wish you'd written it?



A: Catch 22... it's just the pure madness of it at times, the complexity that keeps your mind boggled but makes you read on anyway.



Aust99 said:


> Q: Are you aware of your carbon footprint? Do you care?



A: I have no idea what my footprint is and I have limited care, I don't drive or own an oil rig in the mid-atlantic so I think my output is relatively small compared to some 

Q: Do you believe there is Alien life somewhere in the universe? (not just 'humanoid' life... could be a badger on Mercury for all I know  )


----------



## sweetfrancaise

rellis10 said:


> Q: Do you believe there is Alien life somewhere in the universe? (not just 'humanoid' life... could be a badger on Mercury for all I know  )



A: Of course! I'm not so self-absorbed to think that we have the only life in the entire universe.

Q: What was the last DVD you bought?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Xmen first class (bought it for Max and his Xmen obsession)

Q: On a movie kick, what's the last movie you saw in the theater? (This is a rare thing in my life since i have no babysitter)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A - Moneyball - it was pretty good

Q - What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: What's a Klondike bar?

Q: If you could have any job in the world what would you want to be?


----------



## rellis10

NewfieGal said:


> A: What's a Klondike bar?
> 
> Q: If you could have any job in the world what would you want to be?



A: Full time novelist.

Q: Are you a day or night person... or somewhere inbetween?


----------



## lushluv

A: I used to be a night owl, now I prefer the company of day.

Q: If you could be anywhere else right at this moment, where would it be and why?


----------



## penguin

lushluv said:


> Q: If you could be anywhere else right at this moment, where would it be and why?



A: There's a certain someone whose company I definitely want to be in. So in their bed would be a good start.

Q: Remaking classic movies - a good idea or not?


----------



## rellis10

penguin said:


> A: There's a certain someone whose company I definitely want to be in. So in their bed would be a good start.
> 
> Q: Remaking classic movies - a good idea or not?



A: For the most part, no. There's the occasional one that breaks the mould but orginality is always better.

Q: Favourite genre of movie?


----------



## one2one

A: Romantic comedy

Q: If you could have chosen your own name, what would it be?


----------



## lushluv

A: Jade, I would have made a _great _Jade..... :happy:

Q: What was your favorite cartoon as a kid?


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: What was your favorite cartoon as a kid?

A: The Flintstones
Q: No, B.S. Are you cool? Not what do you think, or what is ironic, but in your own way of thinking, are you cool?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I am cool, I don't care what anyone says LOL

Q: Is it better to be married or common law?


----------



## Heyyou

A: Single. 

Q: Are you on The Edge.... of Glory, and are hanging on a moment of truth? (Or, alternately.. Are you on the edge, the edge, the edge, the edge, The Edge, The EDGE, THE EDGE!!!??? It builds up to a scream before the bad jazz comes in. Im sick of that song. Though the beginning to the middle is catchy, i can turn it off before the end. yay)


----------



## rellis10

A: I'm not entirely sure what the question was.... but I don't like Lady Gaga.

Q: Who's your favorite musician/group?


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> Q: Who's your favorite musician/group?



A: I don't really do favorites, but the group I most want to see live again, at the moment, is Mother Mother. Super tight, great, live show (and the CDs aren't bad either)

Q: Are you more apt to post in this thread because you want to answer the question, because you have a question you want to ask, or just because?


----------



## Heyyou

A: It could be any one of the three.

Q: What is the highest credit card limit you have (Called a "CL" in credit nomenclature?) (Mine is $700 at this time.)


----------



## Shan34

Heyyou said:


> Q: What is the highest credit card limit you have (Called a "CL" in credit nomenclature?) (Mine is $700 at this time.)



A: My highest credit card limit at this time is 10,000 buckaroos. Be careful, credit cards are a HUGE trap!

Q: What are your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## penguin

Shan34 said:


> Q: What are your favorite pizza toppings?



A: Hawaiian. Ham and pineapple with lots of cheese, nom nom. Sometimes with mushrooms.

Q: Whose brains do you think taste better - those belonging to heavy thinkers or those belonging to those who don't use them much? I wonder if thinking less makes them more tender.


----------



## snuggletiger

A: I would think the ones less used more juice and not as frazzled. 

Q: Will candy cigarettes ever make a comeback?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: you can still get those here, man I ate a lot of them as a kid lol

Q: Do you think online dating can be as successful than if its started IRL?


----------



## WVMountainrear

NewfieGal said:


> A: you can still get those here, man I ate a lot of them as a kid lol
> 
> Q: Do you think online dating can be as successful than if its started IRL?



A: Absolutely. I don't really think it matters how two people are first introduced to each other as long as all the makings for a relationship are there.

Q: What are you looking forward to right now?


----------



## Heyyou

A: Tomorrow. I -MIGHT- be going home! 

Q: What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Adamantoise

Heyyou said:


> A: Tomorrow. I -MIGHT- be going home!
> 
> Q: What is the meaning of life?



A: 42.

Q: What is your favourite jemstone?


----------



## 1love_emily

Adamantoise said:


> A: 42.
> 
> Q: What is your favourite jemstone?



A: Pearls, quite honestly. I think it's amazing that each pearl is merely a grain of sand. Yet it became something so beautiful. If anyone wants to win me over, pearls are how to do it.

Q: What was the best part of your day today?


----------



## lushluv

A: The time I spent getting to know a new friend.

Q: If you could only watch one TV network for a month, what would it be and why?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: A&E cause its always running Criminal mind marathons on the weekends... don't watch a lot of tv but LOVE criminal minds

Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## 1love_emily

NewfieGal said:


> A: A&E cause its always running Criminal mind marathons on the weekends... don't watch a lot of tv but LOVE criminal minds
> 
> Q: Do you believe in love at first sight?



A: No. I really don't, unfortunately. I'm a hopeless romantic in every other sense. I think that what you fall in love with is the person and beliefs behind the looks. 

But that's not saying my boy isn't incredibly sexy. Because he totally is! hehehe I'm a giggly school girl over him!

Q: Where's home for you?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where's home for you?



A: For a long time, I didn't know where home was. I spent a lot of time in Paris and Scotland, thinking that I could make my home there. But... then I came back to SoCal. And things happened, both wonderful and tragic. I realized what kind of a warm, loving, huge net of friends I'd built for myself. So, it forever and always will be Southern California. I hate the heat.

Q: What's the last concert you went to?


----------



## 1love_emily

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What's the last concert you went to?



A: On Sunday, Derek, my father, and I went to a concert by the Omaha Area Youth Orchestra Youth Symphony and the St. Olaf Orchestra. It was good! But Derek and I cut out early to go get coffee 

Q: Do you like to keep pictures of yourself?


----------



## Omega

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you like to keep pictures of yourself?



A: Only ones I like, I will take many at a time, and just permanently delete anything I dislike.

Q: Do you think video games truly make the youth, or anyone violent?


----------



## rellis10

Omega said:


> A: Only ones I like, I will take many at a time, and just permanently delete anything I dislike.
> 
> Q: Do you think video games truly make the youth, or anyone violent?



A: While I think it has the possibility to influence someone, I also believe that the individual must either have other influences or have some lean toward that violence in the first place. Video games won't turn a placid, calm individual into a violent thug all on their own.

Q: Do you play video games, and if so what platform do you favor?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Yes i do. I prefer the PS3. 

Q: If you could visit any era in history, what would it be?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> A: Yes i do. I prefer the PS3.
> 
> Q: If you could visit any era in history, what would it be?



A: So many to choose from! The Renaissance would be cool, but so would the roaring twenties. I'd also like to see the times in Ancient Egypt  But if I could choose to live in any time, I'd pick the one we are at now. I like flush toilets and not dying in childbirth.

Q: What's your favorite smell?


----------



## Anjula

1love_emily said:


> A: So many to choose from! The Renaissance would be cool, but so would the roaring twenties. I'd also like to see the times in Ancient Egypt  But if I could choose to live in any time, I'd pick the one we are at now. I like flush toilets and not dying in childbirth.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite smell?




A: Big Pony Red by Ralph Lauren especially on my boyfriend :wubu:

Q: Do you follow your dreams?


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> Q: Do you follow your dreams?



A: Well, my dreams when I'm sleeping I almost never remember, and when I do remember them at all they make no sense, so I don't follow those. My daydreams are escapist fluff, my escape from reality not my model for reality, so I don't follow those either. "Dreams" in terms of what I want from life, I suppose so.....but I was the kid who in grade two decided that he wanted to be an engineer, and whose main criteria for a place to live where that it not be too provincial....and that it was in driving distance of some sort of down hill skiing. So those dreams are not so hard to fulfil.....

Q: Is it easier for you to explain something briefly or at length?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: Well, my dreams when I'm sleeping I almost never remember, and when I do remember them at all they make no sense, so I don't follow those. My daydreams are escapist fluff, my escape from reality not my model for reality, so I don't follow those either. "Dreams" in terms of what I want from life, I suppose so.....but I was the kid who in grade two decided that he wanted to be an engineer, and whose main criteria for a place to live where that it not be too provincial....and that it was in driving distance of some sort of down hill skiing. So those dreams are not so hard to fulfil.....
> 
> Q: Is it easier for you to explain something briefly or at length?


Brevity is not one of my strong points. <<<This is a rare exception.

Q: What's your most happy recent moment?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What's your most happy recent moment?



A: Sitting between my wife and our dog. That's happening right now. 

Q: What's your favorite way to eat eggs?


----------



## CastingPearls

Man, I love eggs...hmmm...it's a toss up between hard-boiled (as a snack) or scrambled with melted cheese on top for breakfast. Sometimes over-medium if I have some nice toast to dip in it.

Q: What's the last thing you bought in the mail--either catalog or internet.


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What's the last thing you bought in the mail--either catalog or internet.




A: The crop for my Halloween Costume. 


Q: Do you go to the circus or think that they are cruel and inhumane?


----------



## CastingPearls

I used to love to go until I read in Nat Geo and other magazines and articles how elephants are trained (beaten and stuck with horrible hooked rods) and realized that I couldn't go in good faith. I can't support abuse of any animal. At this point I've even questioned my having parakeets. I love birds because of their ability to fly, yet my keeping them in a cage deprives them of that very thing. 

Q: In the winter, do you like lots of thinner blankets or one really thick or heavy one?


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> I used to love to go until I read in Nat Geo and other magazines and articles how elephants are trained (beaten and stuck with horrible hooked rods) and realized that I couldn't go in good faith. I can't support abuse of any animal. At this point I've even questioned my having parakeets. I love birds because of their ability to fly, yet my keeping them in a cage deprives them of that very thing.
> 
> Q: In the winter, do you like lots of thinner blankets or one really thick or heavy one?



A: I get warm in the night...I'm what you call a "hot sleeper."  So if I had my choice, I'd layer and go lots of thinner ones. Typically, though I just sleep under a sheet and a comforter, so it's just me tossing covers on and off all night unless I've got the room temperature control juuuuuuust right.

Q: What's your ideal room temperature?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I love for it to be freezing in the house, and have a warm little safe haven under the covers!

Q: Would you rather live in the city, suburb, or country?


----------



## 1love_emily

Jeeshcristina said:


> I love for it to be freezing in the house, and have a warm little safe haven under the covers!
> 
> Q: Would you rather live in the city, suburb, or country?



A: Sometimes I'd say big city as I'd like to be a professional trombone player in NYC, live in a studio apartment, teach at Julliard, and drink coffee all the time. But most days I'd say suburb, so I could comfortably have a nice job teaching band at a high school, have a family with a husband and three kids or so, and enough excess wealth to not feel all that pressed. So, suburb!

Q: What do you do when you are bored out of your mind?


----------



## SuziQ

1love_emily said:


> Q: What do you do when you are bored out of your mind?



A: I actually don't get bored very often because I have so many things I'd like to do. When I do feel bored, it's usually because I want to get out and be distracted so I might go to a movie, visit family, run errands or go for a drive.

Q: Where would you love to visit and what would you like to see or do there?


----------



## serotonin

SuziQ said:


> A: I actually don't get bored very often because I have so many things I'd like to do. When I do feel bored, it's usually because I want to get out and be distracted so I might go to a movie, visit family, run errands or go for a drive.
> 
> Q: Where would you love to visit and what would you like to see or do there?



A: I would love to go to Europe and travel around touring old cathedrals and castles!

Q: If you could go on a date with any celeb, who would it be, and where would you take them?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I have two places i want to see in my life. One place is Germany and many of the ww2 relics. I have taken several classes about that era and it fascinates me. I suspect i had a past life there at that time. The other place would be Australia. I really don't know what i'd do there, i just have a desire to go there. Maybe snorkel there. I love snorkeling. 

Q: What's your favorite part of your home?


----------



## HottiMegan

woops, disregard my post since i posted second


----------



## 1love_emily

serotonin said:


> Q: If you could go on a date with any celeb, who would it be, and where would you take them?





HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite part of your home?



YAY TWO ANSWERS FOR ME!

A1: Probably Leonardo DiCaprio, but in the young form a la Titanic  We'd go out for a nice dinner, then maybe a stroll around down town.
A2: I have three homes - my house, my barn and my dorm. My favorite place in my house is my room. Each wall is a different color, bright orange carpet, and lots of warm, colorful accessories. It's perfect for me! At the barn, my favorite place is the back pasture. It's big, there's a creek and it's nice to sit and soak up sun. In my dorm... i like my entire half. All 12 square feet of half of the room I have.

Q: What's your favorite kind of Sharpie? Fine point, mini, etc etc?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Definitely gotta be the fine point my writing could put a doctors to shame, hey can't be good at everything lol and it doesn't help I'm left handed 

Q: What's you favorite thing to do out on a date?


----------



## lushluv

A: What's a date? 

Q: What's your favorite Tom Hanks Movie?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

lushluv said:


> Q: What's your favorite Tom Hanks Movie?



A. Big

Q. In the spirit of Halloween approaching, [in the voice of Ghostface] What's your favorite scary movie? (sorry if this has been asked recently, didn't go back to see)


----------



## lushluv

A: I am _NOT_ a fan of scary movies, but if I have to chose it would have to be '28 Days Later'. But that's only because they tossed in an awesome love story. 

B: Do you prefer ice cream or sherbert?


----------



## SuziQ

A: I LOVE ICE CREAM!!!!! Chocolate, chocolate almond, chocolate fudge brownie, neopolitan with chocolate, vanilla and strawberry, black cherry, butter pecan, , mint chocolate chip, praline pecan, banana, a dip of lemon custard and a dip of chocolate almond, peppermint, pumpkin spice, strawberry cheesecake, cherry cheesecake...aaack!!! I want ice cream now!!! I do also like orange sherbet and raspberry sherbet with nuts, too.

Q: What's your favorite ice cream toppings?


----------



## 1love_emily

SuziQ said:


> A:
> Q: What's your favorite ice cream toppings?



A: Reeses Peanut Butter Cups and hot fudge  That is in fact what I had tonight for desert 

Q: Favorite type of tea?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

A: Southern Style! In Texas, that means with like 1 cup and a half of sugar, and extra cold with a lemon slice in a mason jar!!

Q: What is your least favorite household task?


----------



## 1love_emily

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: What is your least favorite household task?



A: Probably walking the dogs... because it involves poo-picking-up

Q: Where would you rather be right now?


----------



## lushluv

A: Hawaii! Where did this cold weather come from?!!! _*brrr!!!!!*_

B: How old were you when you first learned to drive?


----------



## spacce

lushluv said:


> A: Hawaii! Where did this cold weather come from?!!! _*brrr!!!!!*_
> 
> B: How old were you when you first learned to drive?



A: 11 years old.. 

Q: Can you Whistle?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Not so much after getting braces and some jaw realignment. I used to be really good at it and i kind of suck now..

Q: What's your favorite season? Why?


----------



## serotonin

HottiMegan said:


> A: Not so much after getting braces and some jaw realignment. I used to be really good at it and i kind of suck now..
> 
> Q: What's your favorite season? Why?



A: Autumn, where I live it's the most gorgeous season. I have autumn leaves tattooed on my shoulder/chest. THAT'S how much I love it. haha

Q: Favorite Food Network Show/Chef? Why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Anne Burrell. I love her energy. I love her positivity and enjoyment of food. I like that she's a chubster and has crazy blonde hair the same color as mine. ha ha I don't watch a lot of TV but when I hear someone channel surfing in the other room and I hear her voice, it just makes me happy as if one of my friends walked in. She's great.

Q: What are you on right now-laptop or PC and which do you prefer?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Laptop.. i prefer a laptop because it's portable.. We don't even have a desktop 'puter anymore. 

Q: What are you looking forward to this weekend?


----------



## WVMountainrear

HottiMegan said:


> A: Laptop.. i prefer a laptop because it's portable.. We don't even have a desktop 'puter anymore.
> 
> Q: What are you looking forward to this weekend?



A: We're having a crafting/scapbooking ladies night where we get together, have cocktails, fattening food, gossip and make cards and things...should be fun! :happy:

Q: If there was one thing you have to do in the course of your day that you could choose never to have to do again, what would it be?


----------



## 1love_emily

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: If there was one thing you have to do in the course of your day that you could choose never to have to do again, what would it be?



A: Wake up. I like sleeping and even in that tiny dorm bed, sleep is beautiful. 

Q: If you could have any celebrity in bed next to you, who would it be?


----------



## Linda

A. Zac Brown. Woooweeee.

Q. When inviting someone over for the first time to your place, is it spotless, i mean like picture perfect, or have that normal lived in look?


----------



## SuziQ

A: My place looks lived in by me, the 7 dwarfs and a kindergarten class. Just take stuff off a chair and make yourself at home!

Q: What's the funniest Halloween costume you've ever seen?


----------



## lushluv

A: Any little kid dressed up as a fruit or vegetable is hilarious to me. 

Q: How many times have you been truly in love?


----------



## Dromond

A: Three times.

Q: Milk, dark or white?

(chocolate, that is)


----------



## CastingPearls

Dark, then white, then milk. 

Q: What's the first thing you reach for when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## Dromond

A: Anything that will tell me what time it is.

Q: What is typically the last thing you do before getting into bed at night?


----------



## CastingPearls

I make a nest of pillows all around me and I say goodnight to Wonton.

Q: When it's cold out, do you prefer to layer or just put on a heavy or thick coat?


----------



## Yakatori

A: I just can't see myself wearing any kind of puffy jacket, unless ironically. Maybe, if I were dressed up, I might put an over-coat or Member's Only type of jacket over a collared shirt. But, otherwise, I'm mainly a layers-guy. You know that d-bagey type of style where dudes put on a short-sleeve shirt over a long sleeve t-shirt? Guilty as charged. But I generally start out with fewer layers so that I can remove the inner layer as I accumulate additional looser ones. (To stay fresh, as I'm getting warmed-up, as I'm usually shadow-boxing or something like that).

Q: Sometimes, at a Chinese Buffet, when they're playing that sort-of quaint, pastoral, instrumental-type music; I find myself, kind-of, welling up with emotion. Not like I'm going to cry or anything. But, maybe, that I'm feeling a bit sentimental or nostalgic for a time and place that exists only in my mind. What is going there? (The staff seems to look at me wistfully, knowingly, as though this was their intent all-along, that we are sharing in something together) Is too much television to blame?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yakatori said:


> A: I just can't see myself wearing any kind of puffy jacket, unless ironically. Maybe, if I were dressed up, I might put an over-coat or Member's Only type of jacket over a collared shirt. But, otherwise, I'm mainly a layers-guy. You know that d-bagey type of style where dudes put on a short-sleeve shirt over a long sleeve t-shirt? Guilty as charged. But I generally start out with fewer layers so that I can remove the inner layer as I accumulate additional looser ones. (To stay fresh, as I'm getting warmed-up, as I'm usually shadow-boxing or something like that).
> 
> Q: Sometimes, at a Chinese Buffet, when they're playing that sort-of quaint, pastoral, instrumental-type music; I find myself, kind-of, welling up with emotion. Not like I'm going to cry or anything. But, maybe, that I'm feeling a bit sentimental or nostalgic for a time and place that exists only in my mind. What is going there? (The staff seems to look at me wistfully, knowingly, as though this was their intent all-along, that we are sharing in something together) Is too much television to blame?


I honestly don't know but I DO know that when I'm slurping my noodles, I'd MUCH rather prefer the score to Blade Runner but that's just me.

Q: Toilet Paper!!! Do you put the roll in with the paper OVER or UNDER???


----------



## Captain Save

A dark misty night at the chinese buffet, grazing on potstickers, shrimp and fried rice with vodka and iced tea sounds perfect with Bladerunner Blues in the background!

A. I just put the entire open package on the shelf within reach of the throne, with the roll in use usually sitting by itself.

B. Does anyone respect the roll, or does it go au naturale in your home?


----------



## 1love_emily

Captain Save said:


> B. Does anyone respect the roll, or does it go au naturale in your home?



A: I don't know what that means.

Q: How are you today?


----------



## Yakatori

A: I'm feeling mighty-fine!

Q: In the video for Headlines; not the varsity-jacket or the hoody or the shirt that makes him look like he's readying to address his condo-board; but that sweater Drake's wearing in the board-room scene, would you consider that a "Cosby-sweater?"


----------



## LeoGibson

Q: In the video for Headlines; not the varsity-jacket or the hoody or the shirt that makes him look like he's readying to address his condo-board; but that sweater Drake's wearing in the board-room scene, would you consider that a "Cosby-sweater?"

A: No I wouldn't

Q: Which do you prefer, classic comfort food, or gourmet dining?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Which do you prefer, classic comfort food, or gourmet dining?



A: Definitely gourmet. I want to try everything I can, I love food and I definitely consider myself a foodie! (Even though sometimes all I want to eat is Ramen!)

Q: Favorite musical?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> A: Definitely gourmet. I want to try everything I can, I love food and I definitely consider myself a foodie! (Even though sometimes all I want to eat is Ramen!)
> 
> Q: Favorite musical?



A: I'm going to have to respond with _Les Miserables_. The story is just so incredible, and the music still brings tears to my eyes. Incredible. Not looking forward to the movie adaptation, though. The casting is terrible.

Q: What's your Halloween costume? I'm going as Mary Poppins!!


----------



## LeoGibson

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What's your Halloween costume? I'm going as Mary Poppins!!



A: I don't do Halloween. Not out of any personal or religious reasons, I'm just not into it.

Q: Are there any holidays that you're just not into? Not for social or religious reasons, but you just can't be bothered with?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I only Commercially celebrate Easter, for the joy of others. If I lived by myself, I wouldn't celebrate it. It just doesn't interest me, never has. 

Q) What is your favorite season, and why?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I only Commercially celebrate Easter, for the joy of others. If I lived by myself, I wouldn't celebrate it. It just doesn't interest me, never has.
> 
> Q) What is your favorite season, and why?



I love spring cause it has my birthday and its fun watching the world come to life again and autunm cause I love watching the colours change and everything getting ready for a slow sleepy winter


Q) What skill do you wish you possessed and why?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I wish I knew how to play piano. I always wanted to learn but we never had a piano.

Q: What's your favorite horror/thriller movie?


----------



## CastingPearls

It's a rather old movie called The Sentinel about a woman who moves into a new apartment which unbeknownst to her is the gate to hell and she is destined to be the next one to take the place of the existing sentinel which protects the world from hell from literally breaking loose. The only thing is that demons in the form of people, one of whom is her boyfriend, are trying to convince her to kill herself so she doesn't take her place to protect the world. In the end though, she realizes what her destiny is and makes it to become the new sentinel. It's old and psychological and creepy--no gore or anything--just scary.

Q: Do you like wine? If so, red or white?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you like wine? If so, red or white



A: Red all the way. My current favorite is a local Cabernet/Shiraz/Merlot blend that is excellent.

Q: Do you like salty and sweet together at the same time?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I love salty and sweet together. I love kettle corn and chocolate covered pretzels. I also like peanuts and chocolate if the peanuts have salt.

Q: If you could have any profession in the world, what would it be? ( i would be a special effects makeup artist)


----------



## lushluv

A: Writer/Producer

Q: Do you like having your picture taken?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Only if I am the one taking the picture, which takes _forever_.


Q) If you had to relate yourself to a combination of two animals, what would they be?


----------



## 1love_emily

A: I'd say I'm part horse, part bird. I'm a pegasus 

Q: What's your favorite Disney movie?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite Disney movie?



A: The Little Mermaid, hands down. It's an oft told family story that I was only allowed to watch it twice a day after awhile, because I started running up to the tv when "Part of Your World" came on, sobbing, and reaching out to Ariel, smudging the television screen. What a dramatic 3 year old. Lol. 


Q: Do you prefer colored or white Christmas lights?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: Do you prefer colored or white Christmas lights?



A: Colored all the way!!! I like a bright, festive, jaunty Christmas. 

Q: Who is your ultimate movie dad? We all love our pops, but there's always one tv or film character who you think, Man, he'd be a cool dad!! So who is yours?


----------



## lushluv

A: John Goodman's Eli _"Big Daddy"_ La Bouff from Disney's _'The Princess and the Frog'_. 
I can't even start to explain..... _lol_

Q: Do you prefer real or non-real Christmas Trees?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

lushluv said:


> Q: Do you prefer real or non-real Christmas Trees?



Artificial. Less hassle!

Q: What's your favorite Thanksgiving dessert?


----------



## Tad

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q: What's your favorite Thanksgiving dessert?



A: All desserts are good desserts :eat1: But at Thanksgiving, it always just seems right to have pumpkin pie....preferably topped with a puddle of maple syrup :eat2:

Q: Growing up, what did your family normally have for Christmas Dinner?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Growing up, For _dinner_ it was turkey and kielbasa and "Heart attack Yams" and Home-made cranberry-orange sauce, along with Ground Round [raw ground beef that is placed ontop of dark rye or pumpernickle bread with garlic powder sprinkled ontop] and stuffing (of course) and mashed potatoes and rolls. 


Q) Does your family have a certain food dish that is "tradition" to make at Christmas?


----------



## SuziQ

A) The family traditional dish for Thanksgiving is homemade noodles. Yum!!

B) What's your favorite Christmas movie and why?


----------



## hrd

SuziQ said:


> B) What's your favorite Christmas movie and why?



a) It's a toss up between _Die Hard_ and _The Nightmare Before Christmas_. They're excellent films, and it helps that they also lack the treacle that tends to go along with traditional holiday fare. 

q) What did you do for Halloween?


----------



## 1love_emily

hrd said:


> q) What did you do for Halloween?



A) I sat in my room and wrote a paper.

Q) What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## Linda

A: Christmas!!!! 52 days!!

Q: What is your favorite candy at halloween?


----------



## 1love_emily

Linda said:


> Q: What is your favorite candy at halloween?



A: Reeses cups, for sure!

Q: Where in the world would you rather be right now?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> Q: Where in the world would you rather be right now?



Ireland


Q: What new book are you most excited about getting to read?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What new book are you most excited about getting to read?



A: Jim Butcher's "Ghost Story" (nothing deep, but he sure is a fun author)

Q: When a new book comes out that you want to read, do you wait for the paperback to come out, or do you have to buy it right now in hard cover?


----------



## SuziQ

A: I get all my books at the library or used book sales.

Q: Who's your all time favorite movie detective, the fictional character and the actor who played him or her.


----------



## lushluv

A: Morgan Freeman, just pick _any_ movie where he plays a detective. :happy:

B: If money was suddenly no object, what is the first thing you would do?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

lushluv said:


> B: If money was suddenly no object, what is the first thing you would do?



A: Donate some to charities of my choice, quit my job and rent an apartment in Paris to inspire me to finish my novel. That's the life...

Q: What's your favorite hot beverage? Tea? Coffee? Hot cocoa? Ovaltine? Warm milk? (massive bonus points to whoever gets the reference...)


----------



## 1love_emily

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What's your favorite hot beverage? Tea? Coffee? Hot cocoa? Ovaltine? Warm milk? (massive bonus points to whoever gets the reference...)



A: I don't get the reference  But I like a good pumpkin spice latte!

Q: Favorite TV Show?


----------



## Mathias

A: Sons of Anarchy!!

Q: If you could conjure a Patronus, what animal do you think would best represent you?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mathias said:


> Q: If you could conjure a Patronus, what animal do you think would best represent you?



A: I think a horse - I love being part of a group, but I also function well as an individual or in a small group. I'm kind, I'm patient, but I can also be feisty. 

Q: What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## lushluv

A: Baskin-Robbins Jamoca Almond Fudge. :happy:

Q: What's your can't miss television show right now?


----------



## BBWbonnie

It waaas True Blood but now that has finished

Do you think a shaven or unshaven bush is best?


----------



## spacce

BigCutieBonnie said:


> It waaas True Blood but now that has finished
> 
> Do you think a shaven or unshaven bush is best?



A: Shaven or at least trimmed at least.. :eat2:

Q: Where's the best place you ever been? (like vacation, visited etc)


----------



## BBWbonnie

Texas!!!!

Does anyone want to marry me from Texas?:kiss2:


----------



## Shan34

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Does anyone want to marry me from Texas?:kiss2:



A: Sorry Bonnie, you are very cute but I like the men. Besides I'm far from Texas 

Q: What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## lushluv

A: People who judge me without getting to know me, *especially* _'family'_. 

Q: What new movie do you really want to see?


----------



## spacce

A: I am curious about Paranormal activity 3, but not curious enough to go see I guess..

Q: What brought you to Dimensions forum?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

spacce said:


> Q: What brought you to Dimensions forum?



A: A desire to be part of a community that understands the way I feel, and appreciates who I am.

Q: What was the last nice thing you did for someone?


----------



## Dromond

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: What was the last nice thing you did for someone?



A: My wife is sick with a cold, so I've been doing nice things for her all day. 'cause I love her.

Q: You have a paid round trip airline ticket to anywhere in the world. Where are you going?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Dromond said:


> Q: You have a paid round trip airline ticket to anywhere in the world. Where are you going?



A: I'm going to be rather predictable, but as I *do* have a paid, round-trip ticket to Paris, that's where I want to be. More than anything, I miss it so much! :happy: #firstworldproblems

Q: Dark, milk, white chocolate or all of the above with the addition of candied bacon?


----------



## LeoGibson

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Dark, milk, white chocolate or all of the above with the addition of candied bacon?




A: Dark all the way.

Q: Hangover therapy, ride it out, feed it, or hair of the dog?


----------



## spacce

A: I found the perfect solution to getting over a hang over.. not get drunk.. after a few years of getting completely smashed at parties..I prefer the sweet headache free enjoyment of sobriety..

Q: Whats your education level? (High school degree, some college, degree , masters? )


----------



## WVMountainrear

spacce said:


> Q: Whats your education level? (High school degree, some college, degree , masters? )



A: I have a doctorate.

Q: I'm having a completely lazy day today-- what do you like to do on lazy days?


----------



## Heyyou

lovelylady78 said:


> A: I have a doctorate.
> 
> Q: I'm having a completely lazy day today-- what do you like to do on lazy days?



A: I walk around and stay on my computer, and then when i give the computer i go take another walk.. but, hmm, you said "lazy." Well, to me, walking around is lazy when there is no purpose to it except to pass a day. Maybe ill walk to the movies so i can think about that. 

Q: What is your favorite branch of the military?


----------



## spacce

A: The marines.. 

Q: Whats a bad habit that you have that you wish you could quit?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I wish i could quit my profanity habit.. I am trying my best but i could put a sailor to shame some days...

Q: What's your favorite movie genre?


----------



## Dromond

A: Science fiction!

Q: What is your favorite non-alcoholic drink?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Dromond said:


> Q: What is your favorite non-alcoholic drink?



A: Hot, milky tea. Good for bad days, wonderful days, cold days, whatever. It tastes like home. However, if a good cup can't be had? I'll go for a Coke.

Q: What's your favorite foreign accent? As in, a non-native speaking your particular language. What sounds nicest to your ears?


----------



## spacce

A: well two accents come to mind, i like both the mexican and german accent..

Q: What motivates you to get up each day?


----------



## Yakatori

A: If we're being literal here, I'm probably a little hungry.
Q: When Michelle Branch belts out those emphatic 'Yeah-hah's in "All You Wanted," is that-all just bluster? Or does-it mean something? Is there a subtext? Or am I just imagining-it?


----------



## LeoGibson

Yakatori said:


> Q: When Michelle Branch belts out those emphatic 'Yeah-hah's in "All You Wanted," is that-all just bluster? Or does-it mean something? Is there a subtext? Or am I just imagining-it?




A: I don't personally feel there is any subtext there, I think it is just using the vox as an instrument itself and singing a soulful melody.

Q: Do you always look for the best or the worst in people?


----------



## Shan34

> Q: Do you always look for the best or the worst in people?



A: The best. It's a blessing and a curse.

Q: Are you feeling the Christmas spirit already? Many people around here seem to be, putting up trees and lights already. Wondering if it's just a local thing.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: No. I feel the weight of it pressing down on me though. I hate the monetary stress that this holiday puts on me.
Q: What's your favorite holiday treat? (thanksgiving or xmas..whichever  )


----------



## Mathias

A: Snickerdoodles and Eggnog!

Q: What holiday tradition did your family do when you were growing up that you continue to do today?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: When my husband's not on call during a holiday, we go to the movies. Since we don't have family near by, the last few years he's been on call to help out his coworkers. This year i plan on seeing the Muppets on Tday  We also don't do traditional dinners on the holidays,we do appetizers and munchies and graze all day. The P family cheese ball (my mom's recipe from my childhood) is the first thing Max requests on the menu 

Q: Sunny or overcast day for you?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Sunny or overcast day for you?



A: Weather wise? Totally cloudy and overcast. As for emotionally? Yeah, about the same. In a state of "blah" all day.

Q: What do you want for your winter holiday?


----------



## Mathias

A: I'm buying myself a 3DS and some games when I go to New York next month.

Q: Have you started setting up Christmas decorations yet?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I just barely got my boxes and boxes of halloween stuff to storage. I think we'll be doing it the first weekend in December. Or slowly do it over the course of that week after thanksgiving. 

Q: Who would you like to kiss under the mistletoe? (anyone in your wildest dreams)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Cheesecake (as in the SSBBW model). Would love even more to hug her and feel all that softness against me, but kissing would be nice too. 

Q: Do you have a favorite or most embarrassing superstition?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Nope, I don't believe in them. 

Q) What is your favorite taste? [Sweet, Salty, Sour, Spicy, Bitter?]


----------



## GentleSavage

A: What is your favorite taste? [Sweet, Salty, Sour, Spicy, Bitter?]

I would have to go with salty. For a combination I would have to go with salty and sweet. I'm a "super taster" so spicy and bitter is crazy strong for me, especially spicy, so I don't tend to have that a lot. Bitter is strong too, but I kind of like it some weird way. 

Q: What is the most obscure/unique thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## danielson123

GentleSavage said:


> Q: What is the most obscure/unique thing you've ever eaten?



A: The Bhut Jolokia chili, better known as the Ghost Pepper. Until earlier this year, it was known as the world's hottest pepper. It may have caused my early retirement from the world of extreme pepper and spice eating, at least for the foreseeable future. Although, I've never been known to turn down a challenge (food-wise) if it's put forward. 

Q: Same question. I'd like to see somebody else's answer!


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Rattlesnake soup. Had it in China when I visited 20 years ago. Tasted like bitter chicken! Didn't like it much, wouldn't eat it again, but glad I tried it.

Q: Why not keep a good thing going and I'll ask same question; third time's a charm!


----------



## prettyeyes77

Answer- Korean fish head soup... I am not a fan... 

Question- Do you enjoy Opera or other forms of musical theater?


----------



## 1love_emily

prettyeyes77 said:


> Answer- Korean fish head soup... I am not a fan...
> 
> Question- Do you enjoy Opera or other forms of musical theater?



A: I do really like opera! I just realized that I missed the school opera performance tonight  dammit! 

Q: Favorite disney movie?


----------



## prettyeyes77

Answer- Beauty and the beast... I want my own library.:happy:

Whats your favorite kind of voice??? Deep and raspy, smooth like honey, soft and sweet, ect?


----------



## Mathias

prettyeyes77 said:


> Answer- Beauty and the beast... I want my own library.:happy:
> 
> Whats your favorite kind of voice??? Deep and raspy, smooth like honey, soft and sweet, ect?



Soft like honey, by far!

White Chocolate, Dark Chocolate, or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## Fatgirlfan

A. my favorite taste is sour

Q. What is the last movie someone saw in a theater, rated on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Fatgirlfan said:


> A. my favorite taste is sour
> 
> Q. What is the last movie someone saw in a theater, rated on a scale of 1 to 10?



A: I just saw Tarsem Singh's _The Immortals_. Being a huge fan of his, I loved it. Absolutely stunning and the story was engaging. All things told, 8/10.

Q: What's one movie that everyone expects you to have seen, and you haven't? For example, everyone is always shocked I haven't seen _The Goonies_. Missed it at some point while I was growing up and never got around to watching it later on.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Hm. That'd have to be a tie between "Star Wars" and "Scott Pilgrim " 


Q) What's one movie you were told by friends was great, but you thought sucked?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Hm. That'd have to be a tie between "Star Wars" and "Scott Pilgrim "
> 
> 
> Q) What's one movie you were told by friends was great, but you thought sucked?



Titanic

Q) What's a movie you thought you would hate but ended up loving?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) "Thor" [okay, I didn't end up 'loving it' but I enjoyed it a hell of a lot more than I thought it.

Q) What movie do you love, but HATE the soundtrack?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: The Outsiders. It's almost painful to watch a decent story with that sucky soundtrack.

Q: What grosses you out more than anything else?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Vomit. I acknowledge 1000% I will be a shitty parent when it comes to cleaning up vomit, because I'm one of those "Oh god, it's puke" and end up upchucking, too.


Q) Is there a gameshow you are currently or have been in the past, guilty of enjoying? [IF so, please name]


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Is there a gameshow you are currently or have been in the past, guilty of enjoying? [IF so, please name]



A: The Gong Show. Incredibly stupid, and I loved it.

Q: Do you have any food allergies, and if so what are they?


----------



## tinkerbell

Dromond said:


> Q: Do you have any food allergies, and if so what are they?



No, thank goodness. I'm already a picky eater, it would be even worse if I had an allergy!

Q: What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## rellis10

tinkerbell said:


> No, thank goodness. I'm already a picky eater, it would be even worse if I had an allergy!
> 
> Q: What is your favorite dessert?



Apple or Rhubarb crumble with cold custard, yeah... I'm slightly weird like that.

Q: What is your favorite kind of protein (meat, poultry, fish etc)?


----------



## spacce

A: Salmon 

Q: Have you seen star wars?


----------



## 1love_emily

spacce said:


> Q: Have you seen star wars?



A: I couldn't call myself a geek without seeing it! The Empire Strikes Back is the best, for sure. 

Q: What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I couldn't call myself a geek if i haven't seen it countless times 

Q: What cancelled show do you wish was back?


----------



## HottiMegan

woops, that's what happens when you take forever to type a response


----------



## CastingPearls

1love_emily said:


> Q: What do you do when you're bored?


I quickly find something to do. When I was little and complained I was bored, my parents or grandmother would make us clean out the garage, the attic, the basement or scrub four flights of stairs so I made myself busy always.




HottiMegan said:


> Q: What cancelled show do you wish was back?



Actually it's a cartoon: Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends




Okay, back on track. 
Q: What was your most embarrassing Dims moment?


----------



## danielson123

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What was your most embarrassing Dims moment?



A: I know it may not seem like much, and it's mostly my fault, but I've been a part of Dims for about 7 months now, and I feel like I hardly know anybody here and I haven't made too many connections with people. I haven't shared as much here as I would have liked, probably because I'm so shy. Maybe I think that I'm really boring and I've just been subconsciously trying to spare you all of me.

Having thoughts like this embarrass and worry me greatly. I need to put myself out there more, and have more confidence in myself.

Q: Do you carry any regrets with you?


----------



## SuziQ

danielson123 said:


> A: I know it may not seem like much, and it's mostly my fault, but I've been a part of Dims for about 7 months now, and I feel like I hardly know anybody here and I haven't made too many connections with people. I haven't shared as much here as I would have liked, probably because I'm so shy. Maybe I think that I'm really boring and I've just been subconsciously trying to spare you all of me.
> 
> Having thoughts like this embarrass and worry me greatly. I need to put myself out there more, and have more confidence in myself.
> 
> Q: Do you carry any regrets with you?



Danielson, you did a great job of putting yourself out there in your answer. Your honesty and openness make me want to know you more. I haven't made connections either, but I think Dims is a very special community: accepting, challenging, loving, weird, nerdy, funny, sophisticated (?). There are people that are just waiting to get to know you.

A: Many regrets actually even though I know they are a waste of time. My biggest one is paying attention to my mother who was upset about my weight from childhood on. Wish I had known enough to realize it was her issue. Guess another regret is that I still haven't shaken it.

Q: Have you ever wanted to visit another planet? Which one and what did you want to do or see?


----------



## lushluv

A: No, I've honestly never wanted to visit another planet.....for all its faults, I like this one. I think it's the best of the rest.  I just wish we would take better care of it and each other.

Q: I know it's not true, but ever feel like everyone is living their dream but you?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I've been wanting to take some art classes. Learn to paint. I've also fantasized about taking a woodshop type class again. (I fantasize about weird stuff huh!?) I don't know why i haven't pursued it.

Q: What are you looking forward to with T-day next week.


----------



## Captain Save

A. I'm looking forward to the plethora of gluttinous meals served everywhere I look, followed by that notorious disease that befalls everyone after the feasting is done, usually in front of a television set; symptoms are an inability to have conversation, snoring sounds and unzipped pants.

Q. Who isn't in favor of unlimited gluttony on Turkey Day, and why? No judgements, just idle curiosity.


----------



## spiritangel

Captain Save said:


> A. I'm looking forward to the plethora of gluttinous meals served everywhere I look, followed by that notorious disease that befalls everyone after the feasting is done, usually in front of a television set; symptoms are an inability to have conversation, snoring sounds and unzipped pants.
> 
> Q. Who isn't in favor of unlimited gluttony on Turkey Day, and why? No judgements, just idle curiosity.



lol Me cause I am an Aussie and we do not celebrate thanksgiving 


Q: What is something that should have been invented by now?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is something that should have been invented by now?



A: Transporters!! I expected that by now I'd be able to get across the country without taking a five hour flight. 

Q: Favorite band that put out a new album this year? And no, that doesn't include re-releases, remasters and "lost tracks".


----------



## Jeeshcristina

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Favorite band that put out a new album this year? And no, that doesn't include re-releases, remasters and "lost tracks".



A: Bright Eye's album "The People's Key". Supposed to be the last one from Bright Eyes, and I'm sad. But, at least it ended on a high note!

Q: What is one thing you splurge on?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Junk food! The people behind the counter know what I'm getting at Burger King, the local doughnut shop, Sbarro's Pizza, etc. I usually have a bag or two of dark chocolate snacks with almonds with me, either in the kitchen, my car, my briefcase, my coat pocket, etc. The worst is the stash in the kitchen; it includes ice cream, pancakes, chocolate croissants, and various baking items.

Q. Price being no object, what do you dream of having in your computer as far as high powered performance specifications?


----------



## 1love_emily

Captain Save said:


> Q. Price being no object, what do you dream of having in your computer as far as high powered performance specifications?



A: I'd want a whole set of Mac computers... a desk top, a lap top, an iPod, and a Macbook air. Each one is useful for something different. I love my Mac!

Q: Who do you want to be with right now?


----------



## littlefairywren

1love_emily said:


> A: I'd want a whole set of Mac computers... a desk top, a lap top, an iPod, and a Macbook air. Each one is useful for something different. I love my Mac!
> 
> Q: Who do you want to be with right now?



A: Hamish

Q: Do you ever feel that you're watching your life more than living it?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Do you ever feel that you're watching your life more than living it?



A: I feel more like I'm always waiting for my life to start, and that this is just the stepping stone to get there. Sometimes, instead of living today, I'm thinking about tomorrow. But, I'm working on living in the present!!

Q: What color ink do you prefer to write with?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: I feel more like I'm always waiting for my life to start, and that this is just the stepping stone to get there. Sometimes, instead of living today, I'm thinking about tomorrow. But, I'm working on living in the present!!
> 
> Q: What color ink do you prefer to write with?



A: I always write with blue ink. At work, there are originals and lots and lots of copies, so blue ink designates an original. Because of this, all of the pens I carry are blue.

Q: Have you ever sang karaoke? If so what did you think?


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: Have you ever sang karaoke? If so what did you think?



A: Yes. I enjoy doing it. It's a lot of fun. I have zero singing talent, however, I refuse to let that stop me from assaulting the ears of whatever audience is around.

Q: Do you embarass easily or not at all, and what is one thing that will get you every time, no matter what your sensitivity level to being embarassed is?


----------



## one2one

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Do you embarass easily or not at all, and what is one thing that will get you every time, no matter what your sensitivity level to being embarassed is?



A: I do, or at least I blush very easily thanks to my Celtic heritage. So I'm one of those people who others like to tease. For the most part that's OK, and I have fun with it, too. The thing that always crosses the line for me is being told that with my voice I could make a lot of money doing phone sex. 

Q: What do you want Santa to bring this year?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: a house!  I don't know if we'll find _the_house by then though.

Q: What's your favorite part of fall? (the trees outside are gorgeous right now here in nor cal)


----------



## lushluv

A: The transition between summer and fall. When you don't need the AC nor heat...when everything is still green, but just about to turn. 

We didn't get much of that this year though, It turned so cold so quick! Florida is starting to look better and better. 

Q: In the movie _'Steel Magnolias'_, Julia Roberts' character tells her mom (played by Sally Field) that basically _no matter the cost_ she'd rather have *"30 minutes of wonderful then a lifetime of nothing special"..... * 

Do you agree?


----------



## 1love_emily

lushluv said:


> Q: In the movie _'Steel Magnolias'_, Julia Roberts' character tells her mom (played by Sally Field) that basically _no matter the cost_ she'd rather have *"30 minutes of wonderful then a lifetime of nothing special"..... *
> 
> Do you agree?



A: I interpret this question as something more along the lines of "would you rather live for a long time without doing anything dangerous, or living for a short period of time but pushing your luck". And I'd go for the latter. I don't want the end of my life to be something long and dull and painful. I'd rather live quick and fast and passionately. I want to travel the world, make a difference, fall in love, and be happy before living to see past a certain amount of years.

Q: Are you in any pain? What's wrong?


----------



## Linda

A. Ugh! Yes. I aam fighting off pneumonia and my entire body hurts from coughing. I love Ohio weather. I love Ohio weather. lol

Q: What do you put on top of your Christmas tree? A star? An Angel? Something else?


----------



## rellis10

Linda said:


> Q: What do you put on top of your Christmas tree? A star? An Angel? Something else?



A: We have a silver star that we've had for as long as I can remember. The tree and decorations have all changed but that's still the same.

Q: Do you always get excited for Christmas or are there times when you're a scrooge?


----------



## spacce

A: I am a scrooge with a twist, I give while saying bah Humbug..

Q: Do you plan new years resolutions?


----------



## willowmoon

spacce said:


> Q: Do you plan new years resolutions?



A: I've always resolved never to do New Years' resolutions, so nope.

Q: What is the most overrated TV show ever?


----------



## rellis10

A: Friends... I honestly never saw why it was so good.

Q: What is the most overrated movie ever?


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> Q: What is the most overrated movie ever?



A: Star Wars episode 4. Try playing, but sit where you can't see the screen and just listen. Wow is the dialogue incredibly, incredibly, bad. And don't even get me started on the jedi (rather, go read David Brin's essay: http://www.salon.com/1999/06/15/brin_main/ )

Q: To stick kind of to a theme.....what trend did you just not get at all?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) It's a tie between Skinny Jeans, and Jeans-Sagging-To-Show-Off-Your-Asscrack-Or-Boxers. 

Q) What movie was a hit but you felt was a flop?


----------



## spacce

A: I am guy sooo I'll have to say Titanic.. best part of the movie was the computer simulation they did .. 

Q: Do you keep your PC running at night or turn it off before you go to bed?


----------



## HottiMegan

Ha ha I hate the whole saggy butt pants trend too. I've been waiting 15 years for that to go away!

A: ANY of the Twilight movies.. I couldn't even sit through one without changing the channel...
d'oh too slow again so i'll answer Spacce's too
A: I put my lappy into sleep mode.. i rarely actually turn it off...

Q: What was your favorite childhood picture book?


----------



## Linda

spacce said:


> A: I am guy sooo I'll have to say Titanic.. best part of the movie was the computer simulation they did ..
> 
> Q: Do you keep your PC running at night or turn it off before you go to bed?





HottiMegan said:


> Ha ha I hate the whole saggy butt pants trend too. I've been waiting 15 years for that to go away!
> 
> A: ANY of the Twilight movies.. I couldn't even sit through one without changing the channel...
> d'oh too slow again so i'll answer Spacce's too
> A: I put my lappy into sleep mode.. i rarely actually turn it off...
> 
> Q: What was your favorite childhood picture book?






A: I usually leave my computer on all the time.

A. Ping. I don't know what it was about that book but I read it like a bazillion times and when I had my son and we would read together he asked me one day, "Mama, why do you always read me the duck book?" *facepalm* lol

Q: Have you ever had that "movie romance moment" on New Years Eve?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Linda said:


> A: I usually leave my computer on all the time.
> 
> A. Ping. I don't know what it was about that book but I read it like a bazillion times and when I had my son and we would read together he asked me one day, "Mama, why do you always read me the duck book?" *facepalm* lol
> 
> Q: Have you ever had that "movie romance moment" on New Years Eve?



A: NEVER. In fact, fun fact: although I have had boyfriends on New Years, I have never even been kissed at midnight for one reason/mishap or another. Ok...so not so much a fun fact but a sad one.

Q: What's your favorite candy?


----------



## willowmoon

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: What's your favorite candy?



A: Skittles, hands down.

Q: Will you see "The Hobbit" when it eventually hits theaters?


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> A: Skittles, hands down.
> 
> Q: Will you see "The Hobbit" when it eventually hits theaters?



A: It is probably one I would wait in line for. So simply, yes.

Q: Sweet Tea or Straight up?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Linda said:


> Q: Sweet Tea or Straight up?



A: I'm a California girl by nature, so unsweetened black iced tea for me!! No passionfruit or whatever other nonsense thrown in, please. Blech.

Q: How do you do your holiday shopping? Are you a person who starts SUPER early and finishes before Thanksgiving, or do you get it all in those four weeks between holidays? (I'm the latter!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I usually FINISH Christmas shopping like, the week before Christmas. Despite my keeping an eye out for things during the entire year. >.O 



Q) What was your favorite game to play as a child? [Could be any kind of game.]


----------



## spacce

A: (ha non-computer related actually) dodgeball.. I was the only fat kid who got out the least..

Q: Do you play an instrument?


----------



## willowmoon

spacce said:


> Q: Do you play an instrument?



A: Yes, bass guitar and drums. Hoping to save up enough money to pick up a decent fretless bass.

Q: If there was one season you could experience 24/7 (spring, summer, fall, & winter), which would it be and why?


----------



## 1love_emily

willowmoon said:


> Q: I'd definitely want spring all the time. I love the period of growth and rediscovery after being locked away in winter for all that time. But I guess I need a winter to have that feeling of spring. So, winter and spring, all the time?
> 
> A: What's your favorite smell for a person you are interested in to wear? Like, I like it when guys wear either just a little bit of Old Spice, or just smell like clean soap.


----------



## LeoGibson

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite smell for a person you are interested in to wear? Like, I like it when guys wear either just a little bit of Old Spice, or just smell like clean soap.




A: Escape by Calvin Klein. If a woman has that scent on, I just about lose my mind.

Q: What is your grooming ritual for getting ready to go out on the town, when you want to look and feel your best?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What is your grooming ritual for getting ready to go out on the town, when you want to look and feel your best?



A: A shower with my favorite body soap, a deep lotioning with my favorite lotion scent, get dressed, moisturize my face, apply makeup, pick out the perfect shoes and perfect necklace, then pretty much bathe in my favorite perfume 

Q: What's your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Bacon! [Real crumbled bacon, not "Canadian bacon"] 

Q) What was your favorite band when you were a kid?


----------



## hrd

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) What was your favorite band when you were a kid?



a: The Beatles

q: What was your fave book when you were a kid, and does it still hold up?


----------



## spacce

A: The tales of Huckleberry finn.. and I have no idea if it holds up today haven't read it in awhile..

Q: Have you ever gotten in a fight?


----------



## rellis10

spacce said:


> A: The tales of Huckleberry finn.. and I have no idea if it holds up today haven't read it in awhile..
> 
> Q: Have you ever gotten in a fight?



A: Not unless you count literally charging a kid into a wall... that wasnt really a fight, more a demolition. Moral of the story: don't piss off an already pissed off dude over three times your size.

A: Have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Nope, never! 

Q) What is your favorite and least favorite thing about Christmas? [or whatever winter holiday you celebrate]


----------



## Dromond

A: I celebrate Christmas, as I am a Christian. My favorite thing: The ideal of "peace on Earth, and goodwill toward men (mankind)." My least favorite thing: The utter failure to live up to the ideal.

Q: Assuming you could afford the ticket, would you take a 'space tour' into orbit?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Hell yeah! That would be cool!

Q: What's your favorite favorite headache cure?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite favorite headache cure?



A: Massive amounts of ibuprofen or naproxem sodium, cool pillows and classical music (I'd really recommend pieces from the Baroque era. It tends not to be as dramatic with dynamics)

Q: What do you do when the person you are wanting to text/have a conversation with cannot be reached?


----------



## CastingPearls

I get over myself and make plans and live my life without them. 


Q: Do you prefer music links that are live or recorded?


----------



## spacce

A : Recorded..

Q: If you only had 24 hours to live, what would you do?


----------



## lushluv

A: I would try to make peace with my family and the place I have in it, something I know I should try to find a way to do regardless....._and_ eat a lot of _chocolate_. 

B: Is there one word that you try to spell and it never fails no matter how many times you have used it, you _always_ get it wrong? For me it's *which*. I _never_ get it right, but I always get _'witch'_ right. Go figure.


----------



## LeoGibson

lushluv said:


> Q: Is there one word that you try to spell and it never fails no matter how many times you have used it, you _always_ get it wrong? For me it's *which*. I _never_ get it right, but I always get _'witch'_ right. Go figure.



A: Yep, remember is my trainwreck word. I know how to spell it but I usually misspell it and have to go back and correct myself, or it derails my thought process as I have to stop and think about the spelling.

Q: What is the one holiday dish you are most looking forward to this holiday season?


----------



## CastingPearls

Stuffing. I make, just for the holidays, what my family calls my famous purple stuffing--it's made with cranberries, pecans and lots of sausage. I dream of that stuffing and no matter how much I make, it's never enough.

Q: Favorite holiday dessert?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Favorite holiday dessert?



A: Trifle. I love me some trifle. It's tradition to have it on Christmas, and then for breakfast on Boxing Day. That used to be because there were leftovers, but now we make some extra just for it 

Q: What's your favourite way to cool down if you don't have AC?


----------



## SuziQ

penguin said:


> A: Trifle. I love me some trifle. It's tradition to have it on Christmas, and then for breakfast on Boxing Day. That used to be because there were leftovers, but now we make some extra just for it
> 
> Q: What's your favourite way to cool down if you don't have AC?



A: Go swimming or if I can't do that, take a cool shower and relax.

Q: What science fiction story or movie would you like to really experience? What character would you be or would you be yourself?


----------



## lushluv

A: Hands down, Avatar.....I'd want to a warrior/hunter.

Q: What holiday does another country celebrate that your's doesn't that you'd love to adopt for your country?


----------



## spacce

A: We don't officially Celebrate cinco de mayo, so if not that, Chinese New Year would be cool..

Q: If you a chance to live on another planet, be the first people to settle on a planet like this one, would you go?


----------



## 1love_emily

spacce said:


> Q: If you a chance to live on another planet, be the first people to settle on a planet like this one, would you go?



A: Yeah! Why not? I'm ready to get away from everything here.

Q: Have you seen A Very Potter Musical/A Very Potter Sequel?


----------



## CastingPearls

I haven't although it intrigues me. I think that I'm put off by a lot of the Potter vs Twilight animosity I see and hear, even though it's often just fun and teasing, there's also a sense of contempt and superiority by one group over another and the mania has kind of disgusted me. That being said, I've read all the books, seen all the movies (of both) and enjoy the collected works so it's not entirely out of the question.

Q: If you were told you were only going to live 24 more hours, who would be the SECOND person you'd want to see and what do you think you'd say to them?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you were told you were only going to live 24 more hours, who would be the SECOND person you'd want to see and what do you think you'd say to them?



A: I don't know who the first person would be. I'd probably want to see my Mom and Dad. But I'd also want Derek and Linnea (my boyfriend and my bestfriend) to see me. I'd tell them all that I love them, forever and always, and that I'll be waiting for them where ever we all end up.

Q: On a less sad note, where would be your dream place to live?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: On a farm in California. Nice warm, sunny weather, and creating nourishing foods from the soil. Life just doesn't get any better.

Q: What would be a more cool power: invisibility or the ability to fly?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I'd want to fly.. that'd be so awesome!!

Q: What's your favorite soup? (Mine's enchilada soup)


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> A: I'd want to fly.. that'd be so awesome!!
> 
> Q: What's your favorite soup? (Mine's enchilada soup)



A: Chicken and Wild Rice or Chicken Noodle 

Q: What's your favorite book?


----------



## CastingPearls

Confederacy of Dunces


Q: Favorite song RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Yakatori

A. I dunno, but I like these guys.

Q. Are you pickin' up what I'm puttin' down?


----------



## CastingPearls

If it's chewed up bubble gum under the table, I'm more of a sweetmint Orbit girl.

Q: How many windows are open on your computer right now?


----------



## Yakatori

A: 9

Q: A decent film depends on a decent story. And a decent story, requires a moral. (e.g., The Replacements is not -that- good of a movie, but it has a moral in the words of Gene Hackman's character, "When the game is on the line, a winner is a guy who wants the ball") What is the moral to the story of one of your favorite films?


----------



## rellis10

Yakatori said:


> A: 9
> 
> Q: A decent film depends on a decent story. And a decent story, requires a moral. (e.g., The Replacements is not -that- good of a movie, but it has a moral in the words of Gene Hackman's character, "When the game is on the line, a winner is a guy who wants the ball") What is the moral to the story of one of your favorite films?



To be who you want to be, not what others expect you to be - Dead Poets Society

Q: How often do you eat out?


----------



## CastingPearls

A Simple Twist of Fate starring Steve Martin, was loosely based on the old book Silas Marner, a miser who realizes that the best things in life, what is worth the most is what you can't put a price tag on, namely love. In this case it was for a foundling he adopted. 

Ah beat me to it!!

I eat out at least once a week to catch up with friends.

Q: Do hats look good on you?


----------



## lushluv

A: Yes! I look good in them, and I love rockin them!!! 

Q: _'Those that say they don't want love are only trying to convince themselves of that lie because they haven't obtained it yet'_. This is a quote I read, do you believe it's true?


----------



## CastingPearls

I think some people are incapable of love. In fact, I know it because I've loved people who fell in that category.

Q: What's your favorite hard liquor? You don't drink? What sounds good if you did?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What's your favorite hard liquor? You don't drink? What sounds good if you did?



A: Being under age, I certainly have no clue.  But I know I don't like straight vodka. I think I'm more of a mixed drink or wine kinda gal.

Q: When did you first start drinking?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Other than with family on holidays? [which was like, 9?] I started drinking with friends when I was 20. 

Q) Would you rather drink at home (with friends) or at a bar? _
[If not a drinker, what is your favorite mythological creature]_


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Would you rather drink at home (with friends) or at a bar? _
> [If not a drinker, what is your favorite mythological creature]_



I'm taking the alternate question, and the answer is Pegasus. Would there be anything cooler than a horse with wings?

Q: If all chocolate were to vanish, and no more could be made, would life be worth living?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I like chocolate, but not THAT much. I would miss it but would easily survive. There are so many other delicious, sweet treats!

Q: In a similar vein, if the FDA banned all caffeine - from coffee, soft drinks, etc. - and it was made completely unavailable to you in any way, how would your life change? or would it?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I like chocolate, but not THAT much. I would miss it but would easily survive. There are so many other delicious, sweet treats!
> 
> Q: In a similar vein, if the FDA banned all caffeine - from coffee, soft drinks, etc. - and it was made completely unavailable to you in any way, how would your life change? or would it?



other than it being in chocolate I rarely drink black tea (hmm or even green or white these days) and I am not a coffee drinker so as long as I can still have chocolate sans the naturally occuring caffine I would be fine


Q: What is on your chrissy wish list this year?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) The only thing on my list so far is slippers. Cute, obscure slippers. 

Q) Same question, what are you wishing for this year?


----------



## Tad

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) Same question, what are you wishing for this year?



A) A wheelbarrow (yes, my life really is that thrilling  )

Q) What is the most memorable Christmas present that you've received?

(PS. Please stop even joking about chocolate or caffeine becoming unavailable!!!  )


----------



## NewfieGal

A: My parents paid for my drivers license and hid it in my Christmas mug for me to find

Q: What are you asking Santa for this Christmas


----------



## littlefairywren

NewfieGal said:


> Q: What are you asking Santa for this Christmas



A: This is going to sound nauseating to some, but what I want most for Christmas is to be blissfully happy. I mean that kind of happy where you feel like you're about to burst.

Q: Would you rather be getting a present or giving one?


----------



## WVMountainrear

littlefairywren said:


> A: This is going to sound nauseating to some, but what I want most for Christmas is to be blissfully happy. I mean that kind of happy where you feel like you're about to burst.
> 
> Q: Would you rather be getting a present or giving one?



A: There's nothing better for me than giving a present that I know is a good one. I am SO excited for this year. I've already wrapped the presents I've bought. 

Q: What is your favorite holiday tradition?


----------



## spacce

A: No traditions anymore but we were aloud to open one present growing up on christmas eve, and my nephew still does it I think.

Q: If you had to lose one of your senses, which one could you live without? ( hearing, sight, touch, smell, or taste)


----------



## Tad

spacce said:


> Q: If you had to lose one of your senses, which one could you live without? ( hearing, sight, touch, smell, or taste)



A: I suppose taste would be the easiest to live without--you could still smell the food. But boy life would be a lot less satisfying! My sense of smell is terrible already, so in some ways I would say that one....except that I know a lot of components of taste are from smell, and we pick up more from smell than we are really conscious of. 

Q: Do you bake anything for holidays?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I don't normally bake for the holidays but i plan on it this year. We have a pot luck to go to for Max's martial arts school and i want to make sure there are treats for the family to eat (we're eggless)

Q: What's your favorite holiday movie?


----------



## spacce

A: Bad Santa

Q: Have you ever been on tv?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes a few times.

Q: What three things are within closest reach to you other than your computer?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Yes a few times.

Q: What three things are within closest reach to you other than your computer

A:

Glass with liquid (water, juice or diet mt dew)
Lotion
Pen and paper


Q: Favorite Holiday Goodie?


----------



## samuraiscott

A) My sister makes these peanut butter balls that are uhhhhmazing.

Q) What are your plans for Turkey Day?:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Cleaning, doing the last of the cooking and preparing and eating, drinking and hanging out with family. 

Q: What are YOU doing for Thanksgiving and if you don't have a Thanksgiving, do you have plans for the weekend?


----------



## samuraiscott

CastingPearls said:


> Cleaning, doing the last of the cooking and preparing and eating, drinking and hanging out with family.
> 
> Q: What are YOU doing for Thanksgiving and if you don't have a Thanksgiving, do you have plans for the weekend?



A) Depends on how Mom feels. Might try to go to my sister Amy's house, but if not, we will figure something out. Other than that, not sure.

Q) What would you ask Santa for if he could give you anything?


----------



## spiritangel

samuraiscott said:


> A) Depends on how Mom feels. Might try to go to my sister Amy's house, but if not, we will figure something out. Other than that, not sure.
> 
> Q) What would you ask Santa for if he could give you anything?



my first instinct is to ask for the complete range of tim holtz and ranger scrapping products but that is selfish

honestly I would ask him for a plane ticket so my sisters bf would be here for christmas with her and the girls 


Q) What is the best pressie you have ever received? (and I mean material pressie not like intangible things)


----------



## CastingPearls

A letter. 


Q: Do you dress up for the holidays or wear what you usually do?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you dress up for the holidays or wear what you usually do?



A: Oh, I always dress up. Have to impress the people I only see twice a year, show them what a classy dame I is.

Q: Are you trying any new recipes this holiday or are you sticking to tried-and-true classics?


----------



## Never2fat4me

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Are you trying any new recipes this holiday or are you sticking to tried-and-true classics?



A: Neither really. I am going out to dinner - let someone else do the cooking and clean up! 

Q: Which holiday do you like better: Christmas or Thanksgiving? why?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Which holiday do you like better: Christmas or Thanksgiving? why?



A: Christmas. Here in Canada it is much more the big, family, holiday (we have one day off on Thanksgiving, most of Canada gets two at Christmas and many companies give a couple of days off between Christmas and New Years). Plus of course giving presents, lights, decorations, there is probably snow and a good chance to go skiing..... Nothing wrong with Thanksgiving, but it is just a much lower key affair.

Q: Is there a holiday from another culture or country that you wish you got to celebrate?


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Q: Is there a holiday from another culture or country that you wish you got to celebrate?




A: Not really. I'm not that big of a holiday guy with the ones we already have here. Although I wouldn't mind celebrating all the Jewish holidays because they seem to have a lot of them and I could appreciate many more days off from work.

Q: Has anyone on their travels came to a different place that you have never been and have no personal knowledge of, and instantly feel a connection to that place, and if so, why do you think it is?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Has anyone on their travels came to a different place that you have never been and have no personal knowledge of, and instantly feel a connection to that place, and if so, why do you think it is?



A: I've been to Scotland a lot. The first time, it was to visit a friend of mine, but beyond being happy to see her, I felt an immediate connection to the country itself. The landscape, the people, it felt like a place I could call home, Who knows why, maybe it's genetic memory?

Q: What's your scariest cooking encounter?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What's your scariest cooking encounter?



A: Most of my cooking scares come from one source: to me, the top knobs on the panel at the back of the stove should be for the front elements, while the bottom ones should be for the back elements. 

The rest of the world, or at least stove designers, do not agree with me 

If I think about it, I get it right. But sometimes when rushing around I don't think about it, and just reach for the obvious, natural, of-course-it-is-the-right-knob, and turn on an element that I don't intend.

We have a pretty small kitchen, so the stove is not always kept full clear. In particular, back elements may have an unused pan on them, or worse something like a recipe book.

I've badly scorched paper, damaged cookware, burned oven mitts, and most memorably had a dirty pan catch on fire.

Q: Is there anything out there that just doesn't work the way that you think it should work?


----------



## Linda

A: Oh where to begin? lol I am going to go with Child Advocacy/Family court. Burns my ass that even though they are supposed to protect and represent the little people the children still get overlooked. "They" are more interested in keeping the peace between the parents that they forget who they are supposed to be protecting. And by the way...the Mom might not be the best choice for the children. Sometimes, believe it or not the Dad is. Child advocacy is one of my biggest passions in life and our current system is definately broken.


Q: What is your dream car?


----------



## lushluv

A: Cadillac 2012 SRX Luxury Crossover..._and it is a dream._ 

B: If you were given the power to take one TV show off the air, what would it be and why?


----------



## LeoGibson

lushluv said:


> Q: If you were given the power to take one TV show off the air, what would it be and why?



A: America's Most Wanted. I don't need those tattlers out there telling stories on me. 

Truthfully I don't watch enough TV to have very strong feelings either way about most shows and because different folks like different things I just turn off something I don't like. But it could be someone else's favorite show so they should be able to see it.

Q: Is there any book or creative concept that you think should be burned or done away with or censored in any way and why if you do believe such?


----------



## spacce

A: The Bible (for various reasons)
( i want to read the original Bible to see how much we screwed it up)
Q: Do you think you could survive off the grid, for a year? No internet, no tv, no phone, no technology at all for a year?


----------



## littlefairywren

spacce said:


> Q: Do you think you could survive off the grid, for a year? No internet, no tv, no phone, no technology at all for a year?



A: I know I would suffer withdrawals for a while, but yes, I could do it. I lived in relative solitude for a few years and loved it.

Q: Do you have the skills to survive for a time on a deserted island, or would you have a melt down?


----------



## CastingPearls

Neither. I think I would be a lot like Tom Hank's character in Cast Away. I'd do the best I could and hope I had a soccer ball to be friends with. 

Q: What scene in which movie moves you the most, emotionally?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What scene in which movie moves you the most, emotionally?



A: The scene in An Affair to Remember, where Cary Grant is visiting Deborah Kerr to confront her about her no show at the Empire State Building. The look on his face when he realises why breaks my heart every time and has the tears flowing.

Q: Drugs....good or bad?


----------



## LeoGibson

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Drugs....good or bad?



A: Neither good nor bad. Useful tools to a point depending on circumstance.

Q: What are your personal thoughts on drug use by a consenting adult?


----------



## samuraiscott

LeoGibson said:


> A: Neither good nor bad. Useful tools to a point depending on circumstance.
> 
> Q: What are your personal thoughts on drug use by a consenting adult?



A) Drugs alter people's moods, and I think everyone will agree. Sometimes drugs magnify a person's true personality, and sometimes they make people do things that ordinarily they would never do. A lot of people are assholes and are dangerous without any drugs in their system, so if fuel is added to the fire, I can only imagine what the results will be. No drugs for me, and I don't want to police your actions, but I would say that if you are using I have the right not to want anything to do with you. I have been around abusive people all of my life who were straight, and abusive people who were on drugs and the ones who use drugs are much worse. There is a reason why most recreational drugs are illegal.


Q) To be or not to be?


----------



## Linda

A: Now that is the question.I will go with "To Be". To be happy. To be wanted. To be secure in myself. To be confident that I am making the right choices for me. To be awesome. 


Q: Yellow mustard or brown spicy mustard?


----------



## Dromond

Linda said:


> A: Now that is the question.I will go with "To Be". To be happy. To be wanted. To be secure in myself. To be confident that I am making the right choices for me. To be awesome.
> 
> 
> Q: Yellow mustard or brown spicy mustard?



A: Yellow mustard.

Q: How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Linda

A: Deviled with cream cheese, garlic and Grey Poupon Mustard


Q: If frog legs taste like chicken, why not just eat chicken and call it a day?


----------



## Dromond

Linda said:


> Q: If frog legs taste like chicken, why not just eat chicken and call it a day?



A: Brilliant!

Q: Will you or won't you?


----------



## CastingPearls

I think at some point, chicken wasn't available to whoever figured HEY let's try something else and decided it give it a shot. Actually, they really do taste like chicken. 

Dro beat me to it!!

Nope. I won't. I'm done. 



Q: What's the most exotic thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What's the most exotic thing you've ever eaten?



A: Nutria

Q: What food or food combo do you love that most people find disgusting?


----------



## lushluv

A: bologna, peanut butter and honey on wheat :happy:

B: What is the saddest movie you've ever seen?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

lushluv said:


> Q: What is the saddest movie you've ever seen?



A: _Never Let Me Go_. Saw it at a rough point and is one of those films I don't think I could ever bear to see again.

Q: Did you bother with Black Friday sales or did you stay home?


----------



## Never2fat4me

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Did you bother with Black Friday sales or did you stay home?



A: Yes and no. Yes, I bought stuff on Black Friday, but it was online. (Also, I had to go to work on Friday, so didn't stay home either.)

Q: How do you prefer to shop: online or in store? why?


----------



## rellis10

A: It depends what I'm shopping for really. If it's clothes it's pretty much all online, there's just nothing in my size in most (if not all) stores in my area. Most other things, I don't mind shopping in stores at all, but it pretty much depends where I can get the best deal 

Q: Would you describe yourself as a patient person or not?


----------



## LeoGibson

rellis10 said:


> Q: Would you describe yourself as a patient person or not?



A: Just call me Job. I'm a very patient person. It probably comes from being apathetic though and not any learned virtue. Thankfully my spouse is the exact opposite and wants what she wants fifteen minutes ago, so we balance each other out.

Q: What is the trait that you most would like to change about yourself?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> A: Just call me Job. I'm a very patient person. It probably comes from being apathetic though and not any learned virtue. Thankfully my spouse is the exact opposite and wants what she wants fifteen minutes ago, so we balance each other out.
> 
> Q: What is the trait that you most would like to change about yourself?



A: Flakiness. I have a tendency to bail on things, just because I don't want to deal with people. I really would like to change that and I'm taking steps to do so.

Q: When was the last time you really just had a whole day to do WHATEVER you wanted, without worry of interruption or distraction?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A: Flakiness. I have a tendency to bail on things, just because I don't want to deal with people. I really would like to change that and I'm taking steps to do so.
> 
> Q: When was the last time you really just had a whole day to do WHATEVER you wanted, without worry of interruption or distraction?



*A: TODAY ALL DAY!!! LIFE IS GREAT....yesterday was the same too....made no plans either day but ended up doing stuff I FELT LIKE DOING...exactly perfect

Q: Where would you like to travel most and why?*


----------



## 1love_emily

HDANGEL15 said:


> *A: TODAY ALL DAY!!! LIFE IS GREAT....yesterday was the same too....made no plans either day but ended up doing stuff I FELT LIKE DOING...exactly perfect
> 
> Q: Where would you like to travel most and why?*



A: I'd say Southern France, London, the Greece Caldera or Rome. Because it's beautiful 

Q: Are you having a good hair day?


----------



## LeoGibson

1love_emily said:


> Q: Are you having a good hair day?



A: I'm smooth as a cue ball, so everyday is a good (no) hair day!!!!!

Q: Are you 100% honest with yourself?


----------



## spacce

A: For the most part yes.. my conscience eats me alive if I have guilt

Q: Do you prefer showers or baths?


----------



## Linda

A: Showers. I can't stand the thought of sitting in dirty water and just being comfy in there.


Q: Do you fold your laundry from the dryer right away or let it sit in there and hit redry when you have time to?


----------



## littlefairywren

spacce said:


> A: I love baths for pure indulgence with plenty of bubbles, but am just as happy in the shower. I love feeling all sparkly clean.
> 
> Q: Do you prefer a medical approach for ills, or a holistic approach?


----------



## Dromond

Linda said:


> Q: Do you fold your laundry from the dryer right away or let it sit in there and hit redry when you have time to?



A1: Let it sit and hit 'redry,' usually. I'm bad that way.



littlefairywren said:


> Q: Do you prefer a medical approach for ills, or a holistic approach?



A2: Medical, definitely. I'm a big believer in western medicine.

Q: When you go to buy groceries, do you go to a cost-plus place (such as Aldi), a super store (Walmart, Meijer), or a dedicated supermarket that has a higher cost but a much better selection of foodstuffs?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I go to Costco for half of my groceries and I go to a pack your own groceries grocer for the rest. In good weather, i also supplement with local veggies and fruit at the farmers market.

Q: Do you meal plan or just wing it at the grocery store?


----------



## spacce

A: a good percentage of winging it.. with some idea of the budget..

Q: Do you think a zombie Apocalypse will eventually happen?


----------



## Tad

spacce said:


> Q: Do you think a zombie Apocalypse will eventually happen?



A: Unless you consider smartphone addicts to be zombies.....no! There is no science that makes the zombie apocolypse type of zombies make any sense at all. (now, complete societal meltdown, with desperate packs of cannibals....that is at least possible. So sorry, you are far more apt to be hunted by other thinking beings)

Q: Do you worry about the impact of climate change?


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> Q: Do you worry about the impact of climate change?



A: I do. I'm too tired to form a coherent thought about it though. Talk to me once I've had some coffee. 

Q: What's your favorite at-home remedy for the common cold?


----------



## lushluv

A: Monolaurin

Q: What's your all time favorite cake?


----------



## TwilightStarr

A:Red Velvet

Q: What was the last thing you splurged on and bought for yourself?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

TwilightStarr said:


> Q: What was the last thing you splurged on and bought for yourself?



A: A ticket to Paris! (Also a 6 mo. subscription for a dating website... :blush

Q: The Beatles or The Rolling Stones? (There is a right answer.)


----------



## Yakatori

A: The Beatles are the better band, very hard to say that they were not -the- greatest band of all-time. Superior musicianship, song-writing, connection with their audience both through their recordings and live performances, the depth and breath and overall quality of their catalog; they top-out on pretty much every criteria. Outside of their example, it's hard to imagine such an impressive assembly of both talent & ambition could maintain as cohesive an artistic vision as they had for as long as they did. That's the correct answer. But I'm still more of a Stones' guy, if you get my meaning.

Q. What's your favorite album of an artist that you normally otherwise don't particularly care-for?


----------



## Tad

(ditto on what Yakatori said about Beatles vs Rolling Stones, by the way--and he said it better than I would have. But the question now has this Metric song stuck in my head: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqldwoDXHKg)



Yakatori said:


> Q. What's your favorite album of an artist that you normally otherwise don't particularly care-for?



A: “Some Great Reward” from Depeche Mode. It really spoke to me at 17, but I never really got into their music otherwise.

Q: When was the last time you lost your temper? Was it worth it?


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> Q: When was the last time you lost your temper? Was it worth it?



A: I don't know so much about losing my temper... probably two months ago when I had a pretty bad conflict with my room mate. I was a little bitchy, but she was just cruel and insensitive. I do get overly worried sometimes. Last time was a few weeks ago as many Dimmers read, when Derek didn't text me for an entire weekend. I got overly worried over a lost cell phone :blush:

Q: Would you rather be incredibly beautiful but without a thought in your noggin, or be hideous but be a genius?


----------



## spacce

A: without the looks the smarts.. seriously who would care what I looked like if I was..not that changes my attitude now, but i rather just be smart anyway..

Q: Do you have a smartphone or a dumbphone or neither?


----------



## CastingPearls

Piece of crap phone. You know bells and whistles? This doesn't even have a stinking ding-ding bike bell. Pitiful. 

Q: Using three words only, describe the woman or man of your dreams. (if married or have a s/o--still applies)


----------



## lushluv

A: smart~funny~spiritual

Q: Has anyone ever surprised you with a birthday party?


----------



## spacce

A: Maybe when i was younger.. but nothing currently.. i'm too curious and suspicious

Q: Have you ever been attacked or bitten by an animal or creature (other then the normal pests like mosquitos or ants)?


----------



## Tad

spacce said:


> Q: Have you ever been attacked or bitten by an animal or creature (other then the normal pests like mosquitos or ants)?



A: I was apparently bitten by a dog when I was quite small. I was young enough that I don't remember this at all--although it may explain why,as a child, I saw nothing wrong in our cat bullying the neighborhood dogs  

Q: Have you ever thought of a question that you wanted to use for this thread, then forgotten it by the time you actually came to post? (or am I the only one that forgetful?)


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Q: Have you ever thought of a question that you wanted to use for this thread, then forgotten it by the time you actually came to post? (or am I the only one that forgetful?)



A: All the time! I'm generally quite forgetful so it's no surprise haha.

Q: ....ummmm, I forgot 




Seriously though, What's your favorite christmas song?


----------



## SuziQ

A: Yes, I am quite psychic. 

Q: Have you ever had any psychic experiences and what happened.


----------



## CastingPearls

Favorite Christmas song--I have quite a few. The most traditional song would probably be Nat King Cole's A Christmas Song.

Yes I've had many psychic and supernatural experiences, too many to go into here. I'm more of an empath and have been told I have excellent intuition but have been suppressing it and am working on opening blocked pathways. 

Q: The last friendship you had that ended, did you drift apart, or was there an argument or misunderstanding?


----------



## Mathias

A: It was an argument. This person's true colors came to the surface though sometimes when I think about it, their true colors had always been there and I turned a blind eye to their nasty behavior and attitude.

Q: What sport do you dislike?


----------



## paperman921

Basketball. I used to love it, now I find it boring and not nearly as exciting as I used to.

If you can be anywhere in the world for an hour, right now, where would you be?


----------



## lushluv

A: Hawaii, I'd want more than an hour, but I'll take what I can get.

Q: What TV show that doesn't come on anymore would you like to see return?


----------



## spacce

lushluv said:


> A: Hawaii, I'd want more than an hour, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Q: What TV show that doesn't come on anymore would you like to see return?



A : Firefly , or stargate Universe

Q: Ever been in a car accident?


----------



## Mathias

spacce said:


> A : Firefly , or stargate Universe
> 
> Q: Ever been in a car accident?



A: Yes, but I slept through it and wasn't hurt.

Q: If you celebrate the holidays are you buying gifts for yourself this year?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mathias said:


> Q: If you celebrate the holidays are you buying gifts for yourself this year?



A: I bought myself a plane ticket to go see Derek... but really my parents agreed to pay for it, they are just going to reimburse me. So, kinda?

Q: What's your favorite part of the holiday season?


----------



## Mathias

1love_emily said:


> A: I bought myself a plane ticket to go see Derek... but really my parents agreed to pay for it, they are just going to reimburse me. So, kinda?
> 
> Q: What's your favorite part of the holiday season?



A: Christmas Eve. I love sitting near the fireplace with the dog in my lap watching TV and watching the family around the house getting ready for the next day.

Q: What do you usually do when you can't think of a question to ask someone?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Mathias said:


> Q: What do you usually do when you can't think of a question to ask someone?



A: Talk about my love for William Shatner until it gets awkward or we become best friends. It's a win-win.

Q: What do you collect? Bottlecaps? Snowmen? Bad pennies?


----------



## lushluv

A: Books.

Q: What is the last book you read and thought _'This would make a terrific movie'_?


----------



## CastingPearls

Confederacy of Dunces. It's been talked about for years but never seems to get anywhere. I've heard some well known actors have signed on too, but still nothing....



Q: Do you enjoy the holiday crowds or do they unnerve you?


----------



## Yakatori

A. It really depends. I love to people watch. If there's somewhere comfortable to sit, I can look at "passing schools of fish" for hours on end. On the other hand, if I'm in an elevator or have people in my personal space or in a room with too many people in it for me to go quickly from one end to the other; I will do what the situation calls-for, but it's just not my cup of tea...

Q. If I have the drum/guitar intro to the _Three's Company_ Theme stuck in my head on a continuous loop; not to where it's actually interfering with my work, but, in fact, motoring me through the completion of tasks; would that indicate some sort of neuro-behavioral disorder?


----------



## lushluv

A: Yes. 

Q: If you had the chance to star in a major motion picture, and could cast _anyone_ as your romantic lead, who would it be and why?


----------



## paperman921

Kelly Clarkson. Right now I have a huge crush on her, and basically... she is gorgeous.

Q: What is your favorite type of Asian food?


----------



## CastingPearls

That would be sushi, particularly unagi rolls.

Q: What color do you dislike wearing?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What color do you dislike wearing?



A: Pink. I don't think it suits me and I feel weird wearing it (though I have a daggy around the house shirt that's pink, but it's not something I'd wear in public). Which is weird, because my daughter has the same colouring as me and looks damn good in it. Which is good, as it's her favourite colour.

Q: What was your favourite book as a child?


----------



## lushluv

A: Charlotte's Web.

Q: What movie is it _'that you love'_ do most people give a thumbs down?


----------



## spacce

A: Battlefield Earth.. I somehow love this movie.. I just re-watched it after a couple years and picked up many thing paying closer to details this time..

Q: Do you believe in evolution?


----------



## LeoGibson

spacce said:


> Q: Do you believe in evolution?



A: Of course, that engine pretty much single handedly brought Harley Davidson back from the dead.

Q: Do you like riding motorcycles? Street or dirt?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> A: Of course, that engine pretty much single handedly brought Harley Davidson back from the dead.
> 
> Q: Do you like riding motorcycles? Street or dirt?



A: I never have ridden one. I ride horses!

Q: What's a TV show that you're embarrassed to admit you adore?


----------



## WVMountainrear

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's a TV show that you're embarrassed to admit you adore?



A: Maury. I totally watch Maury Povich every chance I get.

Q: You're in a gourmet chocolate shop...what's the first thing you look for?


----------



## CastingPearls

Um....okay a couple of things....*rubs hands together* *heart beating furiously* first thing is chocolate covered jellies---raspberry and orange to start, then REAL chocolate covered real peanut butter. There's a dif--Reeses is a total rip-off by comparison. Next marzipan in little fruit shapes and jordan almonds and anything they have that's 60% dark chocolate. Chocolate covered cherries in champagne--not that disgusting white cream. Oh and jordan crackers which are cute little crackers shaped like kazoos and covered completely in milk and dark chocolate. Oh and chocolate covered graham crackers. *now I'm drooling. Really.*


Q: Do you have any 'holiday themed' wear that you actually DO wear on the holidays? Doesn't have to be Christmas....


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you have any 'holiday themed' wear that you actually DO wear on the holidays? Doesn't have to be Christmas....



A: Not really... I like scarves in the winter.. and I have a super chunky, long, rainbow knit scarf I wear 

Q: What is the one thing you never leave home without?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: if it's just out and about, my phone.. (it has games on it.. i care not for phone calls) If it's over night, i HAVE to have chapstick. 

Q: Have you started holiday shopping yet? (I haven't except for shopping for a house )


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Have you started holiday shopping yet? (I haven't except for shopping for a house )



A: A little, have a few items picked up, but I haven't gotten serious yet.

Q: When was the last time you threw a snowball at someone?


----------



## Linda

A: Last night, but I will admit it was a tony one.


Q: Do you like fruitcake????


----------



## BBWbonnie

Only IFFFFF there is icing on the top!

Would you lick out someones toe jam for a couple of hundred quid?


----------



## LeoGibson

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Q: Would you lick out someones toe jam for a couple of hundred quid?



A: No, money doesn't really mean that much to me and my personal dignity and self-respect are worth way more than that. However, would I do that for a gorgeous woman that just needed that to get over the top and to get me further along with her? Sure I'll try just about anything once and no part of a woman's body is off limits unless she says so, so what the hell why not do it.

Q: Without getting overly descriptive, do you have a line you won't cross in the bedroom? No need to elaborate if you don't wish to, I'm not looking for titillation, just curious in general.


----------



## one2one

A: Yes. There are a couple lines I won't cross. So I'm also respectful a partner's boundaries, too. I think it has to be OK with both people or it's off the table (Figuratively, I mean. Table are on the approved list.).

Q: Are you more spontaneous about sex, or do you like to take time to plan a little and create an atmosphere for intimacy?


----------



## CastingPearls

I need both. Seriously. There can be a lot of fun in planning but sometimes I want a quick (or slow) and in the moment bang too.

Q: The strangest/oddest/most unique thing about you--would it surprise everyone? does anyone know what it is? are you embarrassed or ashamed of it?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: The oddest thing about me is I have OCD and Aspergers. I'm not ashamed of it. I am what I am.

Question: What is the one goal you wish to accomplish before you die?


----------



## lushluv

A: To _finally _have a successful fulfilling and loving relationship. 

Q: What's the rudest thing that someone has ever said to you?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: It was my aunt implying that I was going to hell because I found church boring.

Question: What is your favorite movie of all time, and why?


----------



## MaxArden

A:The Seven Faces of Dr. Lao. I saw it when I was a kid and it just fascinated me. Tony Randall never got the credit he deserved as an actor, and his multi character performance is one of the reasons I wanted to go into theatre.

Q: Favorite Former Beatle and why?


----------



## SuziQ

A. John Lennon - I loved his voice, the music he wrote and his irreverent spirit

Q. What's the best concert you ever attended. Details please! 




My favorite John Lennon song ~ Imagine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xB4...ext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXduHu2wZH9k8kwu8BX_q2EQ


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: It was seeing the group Nickelcreek (not Nickelback) live at the Paramount Theater a few years ago. It was a present for my sister's birthday. My dad, sister, and I went. There was a strange opening band. There music was kind of dull. We were all excited to see Nickelcreek when they came on stage. They played all of our favorites. Unfortunately, the Paramount Theater has cramped seats, so I wasn't able to enjoy it as much as the others.

Question: Who is your favorite artist (painter, sculptor, etc.)


----------



## BBWbonnie

Andy Warhol

If you had to eat one food only for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## Mayla

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Andy Warhol
> 
> If you had to eat one food only for the rest of your life what would it be?



Maybe steak, but I'd probably starve to death. :/

If you won a free trip, all expenses paid, to anywhere in the world, what's the first thing you would you do?


----------



## 1love_emily

Mayla said:


> If you won a free trip, all expenses paid, to anywhere in the world, what's the first thing you would you do?



A: I'd first make a stop to Denver to pick up Derek. Then I'd want to fly to Southern France and spend some time there. Maybe rent a chalet, take some horse back riding lessons, hike, explore, relax. Yep, that sounds fun. 

Q: What do you NOT want for Christmas/Holiday you celebrate/if you don't celebrate any of that how about your birthday then?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Cancer

Question: Have you ever typed Google _into_ Google to try to break the internet?


----------



## lushluv

A: I've never thought of that.

Q: What's your happiest holiday memory?


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually, it's an Easter memory. A neighbor was a Merchant Marine and as they do, traveled all over the world. He had two small boys but always wanted a daughter, so pretty much adopted me and lavished me with treats. One huge surprise was a tiny suitcase from Holland filled with foil wrapped chocolates. The suitcase was grass green colored, and the front was clear to display the chocolate. I must have been five years old but it was special and so was his making me his favorite. 

Q: A box appears on your doorstep, addressed to you. What do you wish was in it?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: A box appears on your doorstep, addressed to you. What do you wish was in it?



A: A book with *ALL* the answers in it. It would contain the knowledge that bridges all the gaps between God and man and spirituality and science. It would bring final, irrefutable answers to all and about all things. It would contain all the mysteries and the key to life as we know it.

Q: What would you do with such a book if it came into your possession?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What would you do with such a book if it came into your possession?



A: I would lock it up somewhere safe. I wouldn't read it though. I don't really want to know.

Q: What's your favorite day of the week?


----------



## Mayla

A. Saturday! A day I can actually do nothing and feel good about nothing. 

Q. What movie would you watch if you were stuck inside during a blizzard?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Definitely not John Carpenter's _The Thing_, that's for sure. LOL I would probably watch _The Maltese Falcon_ if I had to pick.

Question: If you could travel through time and space, where/when would you go?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I think i'd like to take a trip to the future to see how my boys wind up as adults. I have one kid who could totally be a cult leader.. he has one of those magnetic personalities.

Q: What holiday movies are always in your yearly repertoire?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What holiday movies are always in your yearly repertoire?



A: ELF!!! ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!

B: What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a Straight Talk Samsung but the lowest rung Samsung ever created BUT I don't have a contract, only pay $30 a month to refill and it's mine all mine. I don't need bells and whistles (though I wish it had a halfway decent camera) and until I can afford better, it'll do. 

Q: If money, time, circumstance or location were no object, what would you want for Christmas/Hannukah/insert holiday of your choice?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If money, time, circumstance or location were no object, what would you want for Christmas/Hannukah/insert holiday of your choice?



A: About a 50,000 dollar gift card to Sweetwater.com

Q: What is the best present you have ever given to someone else?


----------



## CastingPearls

Years ago, I took my brother to a jewelry store and told him to pick out a gold bracelet and then I went and bought him a leather bomber jacket. At the time we hadn't been getting along for years, too much competition for our parents' attention, I think, and he was totally floored and dumbstruck. I wanted to surprise him and I did. I didn't know it, but he thought I didn't care about him and I inadvertently set the ball in motion to reconcile and now we're closer than ever.

Q: What's the first site you go to online as soon as you log in? (auto log-ins don't count)


----------



## Linda

A: My work email. Sad but true.

Q: Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## LeoGibson

Linda said:


> Q: Do you believe in ghosts?



A: No I don't. I will concede that it is possible and there are many things we have no answer for as of yet, but until one comes up to me and introduces thereself, I don't believe.

Q: Have you ever seen a UFO or any kind of extraterrestrial in person and tell us about it if you have?


----------



## 1love_emily

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Have you ever seen a UFO or any kind of extraterrestrial in person and tell us about it if you have?



A: Nope.

Q: What do you think of the new mini-age-related-boards within the Lounge?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: Nope.
> 
> Q: What do you think of the new mini-age-related-boards within the Lounge?



love it it, not for the sepperatism but for having a place to go each age brings with it it's own challenges and learning curve

Q: What is one food you look forward to every Christmas?


----------



## BBWbonnie

OMGGGGG Yorkshire pudding!!!!!!:eat1:

If you could live anywhere where would you want to live? (You can make it up too)


----------



## 1love_emily

BigCutieBonnie said:


> OMGGGGG Yorkshire pudding!!!!!!:eat1:
> 
> If you could live anywhere where would you want to live? (You can make it up too)



A: Estes Park, Colorado. Or Southern France. So pretty!

Q: Favorite kind of chocolate?


----------



## CastingPearls

As in color or strength? 60% dark. Brand? Lindt is my go-to brand. Swiss chocolate. *sigh*

Q: What is your favorite holiday movie/cartoon?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is your favorite holiday movie/cartoon?



A: Although not actually a holiday movie, for some reason I equate it to Christmas, but I'm not sure why. It is Lillies Of The Field. For a straight Christmas movie it would probably be It's A Wonderful Life.

Q: What is one legitimately good reason to celebrate the day of one's birth? And no, just because it was the day you were hatched is not good enough.


----------



## Linda

A: I think it is sort of like New years. Just another day to reflect on where you've been and where you want to head from this day forward. 


Q: Do you collect something to the point of "it's become way too much"?


----------



## CastingPearls

Not exactly. I like a lot of animals and pigs are definitely one, but a friend thought it was frogs. She told a friend who told other friends and before I knew it, I had this plague of pestilence FOR YEARS. Even after I told them PIGS PIGS they still gave me frogs. hahahahaha

Q: What kind of wine would be served with your favorite fast food? (it's irrelevant whether or not you drink) And what would your favorite fast food be?


----------



## 1love_emily

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What kind of wine would be served with your favorite fast food? (it's irrelevant whether or not you drink) And what would your favorite fast food be?



A: I don't drink... but what I've tasted from my mother's wine glasses leads me to believe that I like white and pink wine. So, probably a nice pink wine with some Fazoli's fetticini alfredo 

Q: Do you like hot chocolate?


----------



## CastingPearls

Are you kidding? I had three hot mint chocolates from Dunkin Donuts today alone. LOL

Q: Do you watch TV and surf the web at the same time? Is your TV on now? What's on?


----------



## Captain Save

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you like hot chocolate?



A. Absolutely, with a shot or two of either espresso or a liqueur such as Bailey's, Amaretto, Drambuie, Frangelico, etc.

Damn, too slow!

A. Yes, I do. Right now I'm watching Underworld: Evolution while I post here.

Q. What food would go best with the aforementioned beverages in the middle of a leisurely morning?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Captain Save said:


> A. Absolutely, with a shot or two of either espresso or a liqueur such as Bailey's, Amaretto, Drambuie, Frangelico, etc.
> 
> Damn, too slow!
> 
> A. Yes, I do. Right now I'm watching Underworld: Evolution while I post here.
> 
> Q. What food would go best with the aforementioned beverages in the middle of a leisurely morning?



A: Something deliciously simple and full of butter, like a fresh croissant.

Q: Do you like to cook breakfast? What is your go-to for impressing the ladies/gentlemen the morning after?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I am really not a breakfast kind of girl. If i do feel like doing breakfast i make a curried tofu scramble that is full of onions, tomatoes and spinach. I usually serve it with toast and some cheddar sprinkled on top.. yum!

Q: What would you have in your dream house/home? (I'm in happy house hunting mode.. so i have house on teh brain)


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What would you have in your dream house/home? (I'm in happy house hunting mode.. so i have house on teh brain)



A: I want to have some secret rooms, like a door in a bookcase. There were some awesome photos of this going round on tumblr the other week. Fun places to hide and play!

Q: What's a must have on the Christmas snack list?


----------



## mossystate

Peppermint ice cream.

Have you ever received a better apology than this?

http://www.obtampons.com/apology


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> A: I want to have some secret rooms, like a door in a bookcase. There were some awesome photos of this going round on tumblr the other week. Fun places to hide and play!
> 
> Q: What's a must have on the Christmas snack list?



at my sisters house french onion dip, chips, carrot and celery sticks and oodles of lollies and chocolates, pretty much a good range of healthy and non healthy snacks its pretty awesome


Q: What are you having for chrissy lunch?


----------



## LeoGibson

spiritangel said:


> Q: What are you having for chrissy lunch?



A: I don't know what sides will be, but I know the entree will be a smoked ham.:eat2:

Q: What is the biggest fundamental change you have made in your life without realizing you made it?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Q: What is the biggest fundamental change you have made in your life without realizing you made it?

*A: Stopped having casual sex and started taking care of ME :happy:*
*
Q:Where is you ideal trip / vacation to ?*


----------



## mel

Q:Where is you ideal trip / vacation to ?
A: A jaunt to Australia then off to Africa on a Safari and ending up at the Turtle Islands in Fiji

Q: What are your NYE plans?


----------



## CastingPearls

Spending the weekend out of town with my best friend and her family.

Q: If there is anything you could will yourself to forget, have no memory of ever again, what would it be?


----------



## mel

Q: If there is anything you could will yourself to forget, have no memory of ever again, what would it be?
A: As much as I would love to say yes and could rattle off SO many things..lol.. I have to say no .. because I believe everything happens for a reason and everything we go through makes us who we are, do forgetting something would mean a part of the past being gone (or at least not remembered)

Q: When was the last time you had a passionate kiss?


----------



## WVMountainrear

mel said:


> Q: When was the last time you had a passionate kiss?



A: October 11th. *sigh*

Q: When is the next time you anticipate having a passionate kiss?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm sorry to say I honestly don't know. Not soon enough. 

Q: What song best describes your mood right now?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What song best describes your mood right now?



A: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79RfjoSpWVk 

(this is fairly figurative, change 'cards' to 'games,' accept that I'm not actually doing what I want to do, and that my list of all the other things that should/could be done are rather different than his.....but I think it catches the sentiment--don't want to do anything serious right now!)

Q: Do you have a standard breakfast for Christmas morning? Is it different than your usual?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: It's never the same twice. I figured i'd make a tofu scramble or maybe some cinnamon rolls. Last year we made banana blueberry pancakes. I don't feel like doing a big fuss this year.

Q: If you celebrate, are you all ready for Christmas? (i'm sooo not ready)


----------



## Mayla

HottiMegan said:


> Q: If you celebrate, are you all ready for Christmas? (i'm sooo not ready)



A: Not really; it's a bit sad for me, but I'll be celebrating at a friend's home, and they're huge on celebrations...so it'll be a good time.

Q: What movie are you most looking forward to in the next month (or two)?


----------



## LeoGibson

Mayla said:


> Q: What movie are you most looking forward to in the next month (or two)?



A: Actually I think it opened today, Mission Impossible IV Ghost Protocol. I want to go see it at the IMAX. I have heard good things about it.

Q: What band or solo artist do you hope to see in concert in the upcoming year?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I'd love to see Metallica. I haven't seen them since the free concert they put on in '96 in San Jose to launch Load. (I saw myself on MTV news that night  )

Q: What is your favorite smell?


----------



## LeoGibson

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What is your favorite smell?



A: Strangely enough, after spending most of my adult life on the road, the most comforting smell for me is the smell of diesel exhaust. Any time I smell the exhaust coming off of a rumbling diesel engine I get hit with a flood of memories. Not to mention that just like one of Pavlov's dogs I instantly think to myself ok, time to go to work. Where am I going, how far away am I and can I make it on time?

Q: If you could go back in time and kill any evil dictator, i.e. Hitler, or Stalin or any of that ilk, before they killed millions of innocents, the only catch being that you could only kill them when they were toddlers, not as fully grown adults, would you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

LeoGibson said:


> A: Strangely enough, after spending most of my adult life on the road, the most comforting smell for me is the smell of diesel exhaust. Any time I smell the exhaust coming off of a rumbling diesel engine I get hit with a flood of memories. Not to mention that just like one of Pavlov's dogs I instantly think to myself ok, time to go to work. Where am I going, how far away am I and can I make it on time?
> 
> Q: If you could go back in time and kill any evil dictator, i.e. Hitler, or Stalin or any of that ilk, before they killed millions of innocents, the only catch being that you could only kill them when they were toddlers, not as fully grown adults, would you?



A: Part of me says I would, but then I wonder what would have happened had they never existed (at least as adults). For example, the circumstances that led to Hitler's rise to power still would have existed, so could there have been someone potentially worse person (as hard as that is to imagine) who would take advantage of them. For example, what if a communist had taken over in 1930s Germany and allied themselves with the Soviet Union? So ultimately, no, I would not.

Q: If you could take the Way-Back machine to travel back in time and meet someone famous when theyy were a kid, who would it be and why? and what would you tell them?


----------



## Sweetie

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Part of me says I would, but then I wonder what would have happened had they never existed (at least as adults). For example, the circumstances that led to Hitler's rise to power still would have existed, so could there have been someone potentially worse person (as hard as that is to imagine) who would take advantage of them. For example, what if a communist had taken over in 1930s Germany and allied themselves with the Soviet Union? So ultimately, no, I would not.
> 
> Q: If you could take the Way-Back machine to travel back in time and meet someone famous when theyy were a kid, who would it be and why? and what would you tell them?



A. I would love to meet Michael Jackson and tell him that he's beautiful just the way he is...to not change a thing. I hate what he did to his face. It breaks my heart that he didn't see himself the way I did.

Q. What is one thing about yourself that you would NEVER CHANGE?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: My sense of humor. Not looking to brag, but I think it is very good and is one of the best parts of me.

Q: On the other hand, if there was something you could change, what would it be?


----------



## Sweetie

Never2fat4me said:


> A: My sense of humor. Not looking to brag, but I think it is very good and is one of the best parts of me.
> 
> Q: On the other hand, if there was something you could change, what would it be?



A. The thing that I'm trying to change is my, for lack of a better way of putting it, stupidity in trusting people at their word. My new motto will be "actions speak louder than words, so I'm watching you."

Q. What's your biggest regret?


----------



## CastingPearls

When I was young and stupid I got involved with a married guy. I ended it but we kept going back to each other.... lather, rinse, repeat. After years and years of avoiding him, I'm finally over it and realized that for sure when we bumped into each other. I was very relieved. But he's not over it. At all. Not good. 

Q: Do anything different from usual this past weekend?


----------



## HottiMegan

A. My weekend was very usual. Lots of hanging out at home and watching movies. I stayed up way too late reading last night. (i seriously know how to party! )

Q: Did you bother to make any resolutions for the new year?


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> A. My weekend was very usual. Lots of hanging out at home and watching movies. I stayed up way too late reading last night. (i seriously know how to party! )
> 
> Q: Did you bother to make any resolutions for the new year?



A. Yes. One. I've made a resolution to make sure people's actions match their words and respond accordingly.

Q. Who would you spend your last hour on this earth with?


----------



## CastingPearls

My best friend


Q: If you could only say one last thing to someone you love very much, what would it be?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> My best friend
> 
> 
> Q: If you could only say one last thing to someone you love very much, what would it be?



A. I'm so glad that I had you in my life. 

Q. You just won the lottery...what's the first thing you do with your winnings?


----------



## CastingPearls

Travel. Everywhere.

Q: What was your very first impression of Dimensions and how much has it changed since you got here?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> Travel. Everywhere.
> 
> Q: What was your very first impression of Dimensions and how much has it changed since you got here?



A. It felt like I had stepped into a foreign land. I had never dreamed that there were people who would find a woman of my size attractive. It was like a beautiful dream...COME TRUE. I've changed in that I now notice when men are looking at me and don't always jump to the conclusion that its cause they find me to be unattractive. Wonderful place this Dims is. 

Q. It's a beautiful, quiet night near me. If you could take a walk on such a night, who would you like to walk with you? What do you think you would talk about?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A wonderful SSBBW I met who just wants to be friends. I would like it to be so much more, but alas, it is not to be. But since this is just a wish, then I would make it so! I would just want to talk about how wonderful life is and how special she is to me and hear the same back.

Q: Can you ever just be friends with someone you loved but who did not return it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Never2fat4me said:


> A: A wonderful SSBBW I met who just wants to be friends. I would like it to be so much more, but alas, it is not to be. But since this is just a wish, then I would make it so! I would just want to talk about how wonderful life is and how special she is to me and hear the same back.
> 
> Q: Can you ever just be friends with someone you loved but who did not return it?


Actually, I am friends with a couple of people I loved but who didn't return it. They couldn't help not loving me and I eventually got over it (it was admittedly very painful) but still cherished their friendship (when they wanted to maintain a friendship) and I moved on romantically. 

Q: Is there anyone you wanted to say goodbye to but never had a chance?


----------



## mz_puss

CastingPearls said:


> Actually, I am friends with a couple of people I loved but who didn't return it. They couldn't help not loving me and I eventually got over it (it was admittedly very painful) but still cherished their friendship (when they wanted to maintain a friendship) and I moved on romantically.
> 
> Q: Is there anyone you wanted to say goodbye to but never had a chance?



A) My nanna, and the hot boy who worked at the milkbar before it closed down. I flirted with him for years but was to shy to ask him out. 

Q) Biggest fashion DON'T that you wear and try to convince people its a fashion DO ?


----------



## LeoGibson

mz_puss said:


> Q) Biggest fashion DON'T that you wear and try to convince people its a fashion DO ?



A: I have been wearing the same basic look for pretty much my entire life, Jeans, T-shirt or Long sleeve button up shirt with the sleeves rolled up partly, and either Western boots or motorcycle boots. So, I don't really have a fashion do or don't. Maybe when I had a soul patch facial hair after it's 5 minutes if coolness was up .

Q: How important is fashion in your life?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I'm sort of 50/50 on fashion. I like to look nice but i don't follow trends. I just look for more classic stuff that will be usable a few years down the road.

Q: What is your favorite comedy?


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> A: I'm sort of 50/50 on fashion. I like to look nice but i don't follow trends. I just look for more classic stuff that will be usable a few years down the road.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite comedy?



We used to have an awesome comedy sketch show called the Late Show (well worth a look on youtube if your interested) I watched it every week and also video taped it to watch over and over 


Q: Who is your favourite Stand up and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Eddie Izzard. He's made me laugh without saying a word. I'm trying to think of one example and a hundred are running through my brain at once. 

Q: If you could meet anyone who's made a profound impression on your life, who would it be?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you could meet anyone who's made a profound impression on your life, who would it be?



A: Keith Richards

Q: Do you get starstruck when meeting a celebrity? If so, who did you meet that made you feel that way?


----------



## Linda

LeoGibson said:


> A: Keith Richards
> 
> Q: Do you get starstruck when meeting a celebrity? If so, who did you meet that made you feel that way?






A: It is always cool to see someone famous but I am not one to go up to them and invade their private time. I did meet Richard Gere way back when. We had conversation as we rode in an elevator together.


Q: What are you looking forward to this year?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

"Eddie Izzard. He's made me laugh without saying a word. I'm trying to think of one example and a hundred are running through my brain at once"

The man is spectacularly brilliant!!! I have seen him live 3 times....the first time I saw his standup on HBO was Dress to Kill tour ...he had me in hysterics with that Engelbert Humpersdink is dead thing - just the nod of his head...

Sorry..had to interrupt...I leave you now to your regular thread!


----------



## spiritangel

Linda said:


> A: It is always cool to see someone famous but I am not one to go up to them and invade their private time. I did meet Richard Gere way back when. We had conversation as we rode in an elevator together.
> 
> 
> Q: What are you looking forward to this year?



Honestly seeing it unfold and discovering where it leads me I decided to have no expectations of this year for a change no it will be better than last year as each time I do that the year starts well and progressively gets worse


Q: Did you make a New Years Resoloution and if yes what?


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> Honestly seeing it unfold and discovering where it leads me I decided to have no expectations of this year for a change no it will be better than last year as each time I do that the year starts well and progressively gets worse
> 
> 
> Q: Did you make a New Years Resoloution and if yes what?



I did, for the first time in years. I plan to finish the novel I started for NaNoWriMo, be more outgoing socially, to get a job and keep it for more than six months... oh and this will mean nothing to anyone else, but also to win the major title in my efed.

Q: Awww, hell, the same one... any new years resolutions?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I didn't set any resolutions but do have some wishes/goals for the year. I want to find that house that i can spend my life in. (we've seen about 20 of them and none of them were "the" one) I also want to start body building again. I loved that powerful feeling when i was able to flex individual muscle groups throughout my body. I love feeling powerful. I also want to eat a lot less unhealthy food. That goal starts AFTER the move because we're putting every spare cent towards the cost of the move. Healthy food is much more expensive it'll wait. a bit of a long winded answer huh! 

Q: If you could take a class to learn a skill, language, or just learn. What would you like to take?


----------



## BBWbonnie

I would learn Japanese for longer this time lol I think I will actually 

If you could have anything right now what would it be?


----------



## Sweetie

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I would learn Japanese for longer this time lol I think I will actually
> 
> If you could have anything right now what would it be?



A. I would love a nice long HUG.

Q. What's your favorite bedtime snack?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Toblerone. Or a brownie and milk.

Q: If you could give a gift to a fellow Dimmer, to whom would you give it and what would you give? (Only parameter is that the gift be realistic/something you can actually buy in a store - i.e., not "good health" or "find them love" or answers of that nature.)


----------



## Sweetie

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Toblerone. Or a brownie and milk.
> 
> Q: If you could give a gift to a fellow Dimmer, to whom would you give it and what would you give? (Only parameter is that the gift be realistic/something you can actually buy in a store - i.e., not "good health" or "find them love" or answers of that nature.)



a. I would love to give Spiritangel a lovely selection of genuine unfinished gemstones.

q. Who do you blame for your last failed relationship?


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> a. I would love to give Spiritangel a lovely selection of genuine unfinished gemstones.
> 
> q. Who do you blame for your last failed relationship?



The man who dumped me because he realised how serious we were and in realising that found out he was head over heels in love with someone else 



Q: What is the best thing about 2012 so far ?


----------



## rockhound225

A. Watching the Quadrantid Meteor Shower the other night. Manage to see 15 in spite of heavy clouds.

Q. When was the last time you laughed yourself breathless and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Last night. I was watching an old South Park episode and it had something to do with Butters and I started howling. I'm sure it was funny but I've been really stressed out for the past...I dunno....ten years....lol so it was more of a release. It was still funny as hell.

Q: Name three things that are directly to the left of you.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Name three things that are directly to the left of you.



My cell phone, a bottle of water and a basket of fingernail polish.


Q: What is the one thing you want more than anything this year??


----------



## penguin

A Moisturiser, water bottle, a tin of Club Penguin Card Jitsu cards.

Oh, too slow.

A2 Satisfaction.

Q What word/s can you never pronounce right? Damn hyperbole and apothecary trip me up every time.


----------



## Tad

MzDeeZyre said:


> Q: What is the one thing you want more than anything this year??





penguin said:


> A Moisturiser, water bottle, a tin of Club Penguin Card Jitsu cards.



Hah, I know what happened there, but this still cracked me up!



> Q What word/s can you never pronounce right? Damn hyperbole and apothecary trip me up every time.



A: Origin, aristocrat (I blame this on reading both far before I ever heard them used, so I was well cemented in my personal pronunciation)

Q: You've been outside in the cold for ages. When you get home, what do you want to eat or drink to help you warm up?


----------



## willowmoon

Tad said:


> Q: You've been outside in the cold for ages. When you get home, what do you want to eat or drink to help you warm up?



A: A big bowl of brown sugar & cinnamon oatmeal -- the best IMHO is called "Oat Revolution" -- try it if you haven't already!

Q: Have you taken down your Christmas tree yet?


----------



## penguin

willowmoon said:


> Q: Have you taken down your Christmas tree yet?



A: I took it down last week? Week before? It didn't stay up long after Christmas this year. Normally it's up til January 6th, but this time I was over it.

Q: What's your favourite way to have pancakes? (I'm very hungry and thinking of making some for breakfast!)


----------



## CastingPearls

I prefer German style pancakes which are more like crepes and I like to eat them with lots of butter and sugar and sometimes applesauce. 

Q: When you get up in the morning, what's the first thing you drink?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: When you get up in the morning, what's the first thing you drink?



A: Usually a bit of juice (orange or cranberry most often). Sometimes water. On the rare occasion when my wife is up first, she might bring me coffee in bed and I'd have that first.

Q: Do you make popcorn at home? If so, tell us about it? (popper, microwave? Flavored? Butter? Salt? Other toppings?)


----------



## BuxomZoe

A: Yes! Microwave, although my BF just got an airpopper so I imagine we'll start using that soon. But I get extra butter bagged popcorn (whatever is on sale at the grocery store), and also melt butter and put it on top with a lot of salt! I LOVE popcorn!

Q: Do you believe the world is going to end this year?


----------



## LeoGibson

BuxomZoe said:


> Q: Do you believe the world is going to end this year?



A: No, I do not believe the world is ending this year.

Q: On the off chance I'm proven wrong, do you care if the world ends this year?


----------



## SillyLady

A: eh. Bring it. Lol

Q: favorite sitcom?


----------



## Sweetie

LeoGibson said:


> A: No, I do not believe the world is ending this year.
> 
> Q: On the off chance I'm proven wrong, do you care if the world ends this year?



A. Truthfully, no.


Q. How do you know if you're truly in love?


----------



## rellis10

Sweetie said:


> Q. How do you know if you're truly in love?



Pretty sure I stole this line from something else but... the songs make sense. :blush:

Q: What's your favorite tv series?


----------



## LeoGibson

rellis10 said:


> Q: What's your favorite tv series?



A: Are You Being Served

Q: Anchovies?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: nope, i'm a vegetarian. 

Q: What's your favorite part of the weekend?


----------



## Linda

A: Oh hell yes. I have never liked those little buggers until earlier this year. I still don't put them on every pizza but every once in awhile I crave them.


Q: Do you like birthday cake? Cupcakes? Pie? Or something different when you are celebrating?


----------



## CastingPearls

Noticed these two were skipped-



SillyLady said:


> -
> 
> Q: favorite sitcom?



Old reruns of The Nanny


HottieMegan

Favorite part of the weekend?

Everything until Sunday night. Then I just get depressed from the let-down.




Linda said:


> Q: Do you like birthday cake? Cupcakes? Pie? Or something different when you are celebrating?



When I'm celebrating, whether it's for my birthday or any reason, it has to be creme brulee. 


Q--Who, this past year, whether someone personal or a public figure, politician or celebrity, made the biggest impact on you?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Who, this past year, whether someone personal or a public figure, politician or celebrity, made the biggest impact on you?



A: I can't really point to any one person that had any impact on me in the last year. A tl east none in any significant way.

Q: Your in a plane and it's going down, do you think you'd freak out, or just sit and calmly accept your fate?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Your in a plane and it's going down, do you think you'd freak out, or just sit and calmly accept your fate?



A: Considering that I'm flying to Paris on Monday :bounce:, it's a very timely question. A friend asked me something along the same lines, as he said he was too afraid to sleep on long flights because he may die. My answer? If it happens, there isn't anything I could possibly do to prevent it. I'm going anyway. And I'm sleeping as much as possible during that flight. That being said, I'd cry on the way down, but quietly, and hug whoever's sitting in the next seat.

Q: Do you have any bizarre phobias? Animatronic dinosaurs & their skeletons scare the bejesus out of me.


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes, guys named Mike and not exactly heights but looking down at depths (whether air or deep water), if that makes any sense.

Q: Is there any texture or fabric or feel of anything that makes your skin crawl? (for me it's satin)


----------



## rockhound225

A. Unglazed ceramic... It just... *shudders*

Q. What is your nerdiest guilty pleasure?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

i played halo for 23 hours once

question whats the goofiest tourist attraction you have ever been to


----------



## LeoGibson

Mitchapalooza said:


> Q: Whats the goofiest tourist attraction you have ever been to?



A: Pedro's South of the Border at the North Carolina state line on I-95. Believe me when I say, "You never sausage a place!?"

Q: What place have you ever gone to on vacation or for a getaway and upon arriving found out that it blew chunks and you couldn't wait to get out of there and get home?


----------



## danielson123

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What place have you ever gone to on vacation or for a getaway and upon arriving found out that it blew chunks and you couldn't wait to get out of there and get home?



A: I went to Ocean City my dad's side of the family, and without my dad. I was by far the oldest kid there, and I wasn't allowed to sleep in past 8:30 without my grandparents sending the little cousins in to wake me up to do whatever they had planned for me to do. Terrible week.

Q: If you could live or relive a particular decade, which would it be and what would you do? (Yes, you have to stay the entire decade.)


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I had a lot of fun in the 90's. I could re-live that.. or my 20's I liked my 20's too  (I was a teenager in the 90's)

Q: What is your least favorite color? (mine is orange)


----------



## rellis10

HottiMegan said:


> A: I had a lot of fun in the 90's. I could re-live that.. or my 20's I liked my 20's too  (I was a teenager in the 90's)
> 
> Q: What is your least favorite color? (mine is orange)



Green, or orange too. I don't HATE them but they just doesn't go with me at all.

Q: What is your favorite colour?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

rellis10 said:


> Green, or orange too. I don't HATE them but they just doesn't go with me at all.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite colour?



A: Purple has always my favorite color. 

Q: What superpower have you always wanted, and why?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Flight would be my favorite. Now i would totally go for the jedi mind trick too. But that might not be considered a superpower 

Q: What is your favorite type of book to read? (if i you don't read, movie to watch?)


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> A: Flight would be my favorite. Now i would totally go for the jedi mind trick too. But that might not be considered a superpower
> 
> Q: What is your favorite type of book to read? (if i you don't read, movie to watch?)



A: Biographies (American Presidents preferred)

Q: Why can't Hollywood ever make a good remake?


----------



## rellis10

snuggletiger said:


> A: Biographies (American Presidents preferred)
> 
> Q: Why can't Hollywood ever make a good remake?



They always pick a classic movie... there's almost no way those remakes will reflect well when compared to the original. Pick a bad film that has potential and remake it and maybe you'd get more success (but probably less box office  )

A: What is one movie you think SHOULD be remade?


----------



## LeoGibson

rellis10 said:


> A: What is one movie you think SHOULD be remade?



A: The Kim Kardashian sex tape. With a different male lead.

Seriously, probably Reefer Madness should be remade and this time made to show just how stupid the anti marijuana propaganda is and give a more true representation of what marijuana legalization would mean.

Q: You and your significant other made a sex tape and it got out into the public. How would you react, especially if your friends or family stumbled upon it?


----------



## metabliss

A: I have seen too much isanyoneup.com to make a sex tape with anyone haha.

Q: What have you done that you wish you hadn't?


----------



## Sweetie

metabliss said:


> A: I have seen too much isanyoneup.com to make a sex tape with anyone haha.
> 
> Q: What have you done that you wish you hadn't?



A. What I did was allow myself to become so upset over a situation that I allowed myself to become somewhat useless for almost a week and now I have chores on top of chores to catch up on.

Q. Are you a spender or a saver?


----------



## mz_puss

Sweetie said:


> Q. Are you a spender or a saver?



A) A saver definitely, But I allow myself a splurge around Christmas ever year. i love to give gifts. 

Q) do you consider online naughty play to be cheating ?


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> A) A saver definitely, But I allow myself a splurge around Christmas ever year. i love to give gifts.
> 
> Q) do you consider online naughty play to be cheating ?



yes because it is the same intent and you are still mentally cheating with that other person. I know many people see it as a grey area but I really believe it is one and the same, the physical act may be different but the intent to cheat is still there


Q) Whats the best erotic present you have ever been given?


----------



## CastingPearls

LOL from my best friend, a whole bag full of flavored lubes. She said she spent HOURS in the store buying the classiest ones she could find for me. Too bad my ex hated anything erotic, and especially flavored stuff. 
From myself, a pair of pearl handcuffs. They make a choker necklace when not in use. 

Q: How long does it take for you to fall asleep once you go to bed?


----------



## cinnamitch

CastingPearls said:


> LOL from my best friend, a whole bag full of flavored lubes. She said she spent HOURS in the store buying the classiest ones she could find for me. Too bad my ex hated anything erotic, and especially flavored stuff.
> From myself, a pair of pearl handcuffs. They make a choker necklace when not in use.
> 
> Q: How long does it take for you to fall asleep once you go to bed?



Hours, I am an insomniac

Q- What television show do you absolutely hate?


----------



## 1love_emily

cinnamitch said:


> Hours, I am an insomniac
> 
> Q- What television show do you absolutely hate?



A: The Jersey Shore. I think it idealizes stupidity and vanity. 

Q: What do you love? (I'm keeping it vague to see what someone says!)


----------



## CastingPearls

Emotional honesty, character and integrity and the ability to express and receive love.

Q: Do you play any online games/apps?


----------



## cinnamitch

CastingPearls said:


> Emotional honesty, character and integrity and the ability to express and receive love.
> 
> Q: Do you play any online games/apps?



I play a couple of games on FB, but not as many as I used to play.

Q What are you passionate about?


----------



## CastingPearls

Right now? Recovering from ten years of hell.


Q: If you had the power to cure one deadly disease, what would it be?


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> Right now? Recovering from ten years of hell.
> 
> 
> Q: If you had the power to cure one deadly disease, what would it be?


A. Despair.

Question? I got nothin', sorry. Play on past me.

-Rusty


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Right now? Recovering from ten years of hell.
> 
> 
> Q: If you had the power to cure one deadly disease, what would it be?



cancer in all forms it just hits to many people and it is the most horrid disease to see people suffer with


Q: If you had today to do over what would you do differently?


----------



## mel

Q: If you had today to do over what would you do differently?
A: Get up early and head out on a road trip 

Q: Do you think true love really exists?


----------



## WVMountainrear

mel said:


> Q: Do you think true love really exists?



A: I know it does.

Q: You're preparing a meal to impress someone...what do you make?


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: You're preparing a meal to impress someone...what do you make?



A: Blackened Redfish, or another lighter fish, with a garlic butter sauce containing crawfish tails, shrimp, and scallions. I serve it over a bed of Brown rice with a steamed vegetable on the side.

Q: Do you cook a lot of things well, or are you a one trick pony in the kitchen?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: According to Max I cook a whole lot of things well  I think I'm a proficient cook but kind of lazy so i usually rotate about 10 recipes in day to day life and on occasion venture into something different.

Q: What is your favorite kitchen gadget?


----------



## 1love_emily

A: I have this glorious tea infuser that I use with my loose-leaf teas 

Q: What's your favorite snack?


----------



## Yakatori

A. Out and about => Whopper w/ Bacon & Cheese extra Ketchup & Pickle; w/ niece screaming "share...Share!!..*SHARE!!*=> 3ounces Cheerios, half as many raisins, 3 carrots peeled, 1 apple peeled & sliced, 4 crackers...

Q: It's not my favorite movie or anything, but, when I think about_ The Phantom Menace_; I keep coming back to the scene where Qui-Gon Jinn (Liam Neeson's character) gets killed. Pressed to ask which character's perspective I find either most or least relatable, it would be hard for me to say. I mean, I understand which guy's supposed to be the villain and all, but it really just depends on what kind of mood I'm in. Can you come up with a similar example (scene, movie, chanracters) for yourself? What do you suppose it means?


----------



## CastingPearls

VERY generally speaking, I feel that conflict with Frankenstein and all its incarnations over the years. Which one is the monster, the creation or the creator? As to what it means, it's dimension of character and the ability of the writer to instill sympathy and as a commentary on the human condition, I would imagine, at least partially.

Q: What is one film that you would never see again, not because it was badly made but because it affected you profoundly? If there isn't one, what movie has affected you the most profoundly?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is one film that you would never see again, not because it was badly made but because it affected you profoundly? If there isn't one, what movie has affected you the most profoundly?



A: (This may not be how you meant the question, sorry). Movies can manipulate my emotions so easily that Im often reluctant to watch them. Movies that go through a whole great big ordeal to finish by telling you that people are generally hopelessly shallow (Death Becomes Her), or will cut off their nose to spite their face (War of the Roses), or simply that evil will win the end (far too many horror type movies) leave me in a mess. For days or even weeks afterwards my emotions are screwy, because this is counter to how I generally see the world, but like I said I seem to have no defences against being manipulated by movies. 

So while some of those movies may be well done on a certain level, I get so disturbed by their messages being antithetical to my nature that I desperately avoid re-watching them (and anything that sounds like them).

Q: Read the book or watch the movie?


----------



## Linda

A: I love reading the book first because in my mind it is usually a lot better. More details, more of a story etc etc. But then I do like seeing the movie and how they interpreted the characters and scenery. 


Q: Now that we have most of pictures digital do you still like to print and make albums or scrapbooks?


----------



## penguin

Linda said:


> Q: Now that we have most of pictures digital do you still like to print and make albums or scrapbooks?



A: I want to have albums still. I'm slowly working my way through printing up the billions of photos I have of my daughter. I'm five albums in and I'm only up to the end of 2008 (she was born April 2007!! I take a lot of pictures). I figure I'll have a whole bookshelf full of her albums by the time she hits adulthood. I do have a bunch of other pictures printed up that I want to use for scrapbooking (once I get back into it) and for putting up on the wall. I just have to organise the frames I have and get hooks for them.

Q: What type of M&M would you be? Original, peanut, almond, one of those other wacky flavours America has that we don't have here?


----------



## CastingPearls

Um...American heh....pretzel M&M. 

Q: I'm eating a bag of Willie Wonka Runts and there are so few bananas, my favorite. What is your favorite real fruit?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CastingPearls said:


> Um...American heh....pretzel M&M.
> 
> Q: I'm eating a bag of Willie Wonka Runts and there are so few bananas, my favorite. What is your favorite real fruit?



Green seedless grapes. No question. They hurt me so bad though if I gorge on them.

Ok, waaay nerdy one here. Given a screw/marry/kill option, which would you choose for the following superheroes:

DC - Batman, Superman, Green Lantern?
Marvel - Spider-Man, Wolverine, Captain America?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Green seedless grapes. No question. They hurt me so bad though if I gorge on them.
> 
> Ok, waaay nerdy one here. Given a screw/marry/kill option, which would you choose for the following superheroes:
> 
> DC - Batman, Superman, Green Lantern?
> Marvel - Spider-Man, Wolverine, Captain America?



A: First, I love this question
Marry Batman (Bruce Wayne is oh-so-dreamy and a wonderful financial provider), Screw the Green Lantern (he could literally produce any sex toy or prop at any second), and kill Superman (just to say I did it).

Marry Captain America (poster wife!), have sex with Wolverine and all of that sweet aggression, and kill Spider-Man because he serves no purpose.

Q: Do you have a favorite super hero or heroine and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Batman. He has no superpowers, just awesome fucking gadgets and brains and a butler AND batcave. Hot uber-nerd.

Q: Who's your favorite villain???


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Batman. He has no superpowers, just awesome fucking gadgets and brains and a butler AND batcave. Hot uber-nerd.
> 
> Q: Who's your favorite villain???



such a hard call the villans get the best songs but I would have to say Ursulla the seawhitch in the little mermaid


Q: What has made today special?


----------



## CastingPearls

LOL I chose my cat over a dinner date. Long story but it was the right choice. 


Q: How quickly can you pack for an overnight trip?


----------



## metabliss

A: It depends on where I am staying the night. but I would say anywhere between 3 and 8 minutes.

Q: What is one thing that you didn't like when you were younger, but love now?


----------



## 1love_emily

metabliss said:


> Q: What is one thing that you didn't like when you were younger, but love now?



A: Boys! No kidding, probably up until 6th or 7th grade, I wanted nothing to do with boys. I thought the only boy I'd ever have in my life would be the horse that I would own some day. Now, I have both an appreciate for great men (Oh Derek!) and for fine horses (Oh Red!) 

Q: Where would you rather be right now?


----------



## Tad

A: Where wouldn't I rather be right now?  But if I had to choose just one.....let's say Hawaii.

Q: Do you go back to the same places on vacation, or do you like to explore new places each time?


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> Q: Do you go back to the same places on vacation, or do you like to explore new places each time?



A: I guess different places each time, but that's because I rarely actually go anywhere. The last real holiday I took was in 2006 to Darwin, and before that it was 2004 to the US. I'd love to be able to afford to go on proper holidays and take my daughter to new places.

Q: You're walking home, you're not going anywhere special and you're wearing some comfy old clothes and shoes. It doesn't matter if they get wet and dirty, because you're almost home. There's a big rain puddle up ahead - do you jump in it and splash around?


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> A: I guess different places each time, but that's because I rarely actually go anywhere. The last real holiday I took was in 2006 to Darwin, and before that it was 2004 to the US. I'd love to be able to afford to go on proper holidays and take my daughter to new places.
> 
> Q: You're walking home, you're not going anywhere special and you're wearing some comfy old clothes and shoes. It doesn't matter if they get wet and dirty, because you're almost home. There's a big rain puddle up ahead - do you jump in it and splash around?



Splash in the puddle splash in the puddle sooo much fun


Q: Best place to watch a lightning storm


----------



## Takeshi

Q: Best place to watch a lightning storm

A: in a dark room with the shades open, and no sounds except the pitter-patter of the rain and the thunder.

Q: favorite tradition?


----------



## 1love_emily

Takeshi said:


> Q: favorite tradition?



A: Every year my family goes out and kills a tree for Christmas. We call it the Tree Massacre. There used to be 4 or 5 or 6 families that came with... now it's just mine, but we still have a great time!

Q: Tea or coffee?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Tea!!

Q: Do you sleep in or wake up early? (I'm sooo not a morning person )


----------



## sweetfrancaise

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Do you sleep in or wake up early? (I'm sooo not a morning person )



A: Oh, I sleep in! I read somewhere that night owls are more evolved than early birds, so I'm sticking with it. 

Q: What's your least favorite condiment? Ketchup makes me gag, I'm definitely a mustard person!


----------



## CastingPearls

I love condiments so this wasn't an easy one. I'd have to say malt vinegar. It nauseates me.

Q: If you wake up abruptly in the middle of the night or early before you have to, can you get back to sleep or are you up for the duration?


----------



## Captain Save

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you wake up abruptly in the middle of the night or early before you have to, can you get back to sleep or are you up for the duration?



A. Back to sleep! I did this last night, as a matter of fact, over and over again. 
:doh:

Q. Should a child be disciplined and sent home for drinking an entire bottle of hot sauce in the cafeteria?


----------



## rellis10

Captain Save said:


> Q. Should a child be disciplined and sent home for drinking an entire bottle of hot sauce in the cafeteria?



Heck I'd probably give the kid a round of applause if he finished it.  Maybe worth an informative conversation about why it's not a good idea though 

Q: With the award season in full swing, which actor/actress do you think deserved an Oscar for a specific performance but didn't win it?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

rellis10 said:


> Q: With the award season in full swing, which actor/actress do you think deserved an Oscar for a specific performance but didn't win it?



A: Now that the nominees are up, I'm floored that Michael Fassbender wasn't nominated for his performance in _Shame_ (except that we all know the Academy is a bunch of prudes so I shouldn't be surprised). Second, Brad Pitt should have been nominated for _Tree of Life_, not _Moneyball_. His performance in _Tree_ is one of the best I've ever seen, and I didn't like that movie all that much. _Moneyball_ had a great screenplay, but Pitt has done so much better. And I think that Baz Luhrmann should have nominated/won best director for _Moulin Rouge!_ in 2002, but I know that's stretching reality a little far in a world that loves them some nominations for perennial favorites Ron Howard (not that there's no love here, just not award-winning love) and Peter Jackson.

Q: Ahem. That said, do you find yourself watching award shows? Why/why not?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: nope. I find them so boring. I wait till the next day to look at pics of dresses and results.

Q: what is your bedtime routine? (i watch tv and play games on my phone)


----------



## CastingPearls

Talk to one of my friends on the phone or Yahoo IM, take a sleeping pill, check on Wonton's pillow (it often slides off the chair and her with it when she rolls over if it's too close to the edge) and play Collapse Blast while listening to music until the pill kicks in. 

Q: When you dry off after you shower/bathe, do you use one big towel or several smaller ones (not counting one for hair)? AND do you reuse any of them or throw them in the hamper?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I have a huge beach towel that i use. When my hair is longer i use a hair towel too. I also reuse it for several showers. (when it's $2.25+ a load and doesn't always dry well, you conserve doing laundry)

Q: What are your weekend plans?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Hopefully fix my laptop and get some quality sleeping in.

Q: What's the last application you downloaded on your phone? Did you like it/ find it useful?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What's the last application you downloaded on your phone? Did you like it/ find it useful?



A. Triple Town. A friend of mine just mentioned he was playing this game online and that it was addicting. Opened the market last night to see if Temple Run had made it there yet, and saw this one. Havent completely gotten the grasp of it yet.

Q. What's on your mind?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A. Triple Town. A friend of mine just mentioned he was playing this game online and that it was addicting. Opened the market last night to see if Temple Run had made it there yet, and saw this one. Havent completely gotten the grasp of it yet.
> 
> Q. What's on your mind?



I am bursting with exciting news but can not spill the beans, and I am mega excited like bouncing off the walls best thing to happen for me in ages and could lead to even better things!


Q: What is the best news you have gotten recently?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm going to be in a movie!!!


Q: Describe the most perfect photograph (whether a print or on your computer) in your possession.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I have two. Both taken during scary, trying times but look so peaceful. After Max was born, we found out that he had multiple birth defects and would have to go to the NICU down in sacramento (90 miles away). The first photo is of me with Max and my cheek resting on his tiny head with my eyes closed and a slight smile. That peaceful feeling of having your first child in your arms and being so close and secure with them is so safe feeling. The second photo is of Hubs holding Max for the first time in the NICU after a 4 day separation. (he stayed with me while i was still in the hospital with a c-section) He's resting his nose on Max's forehead and looks at peace. These photos mean a lot because their first moments of parenthood despite the stress we were under not knowing what kind of life our little baby would have.
Long winded but i love those two photos hanging on my living room wall 

Q: When you're grumpy what do you do to get out of that funk?


----------



## pegz

A. I drive down to the lake and just sit and relax. Sometimes I try and resolve the issue in my mind. Sometimes I avoid what's making me grumpy. The water seems to calm me and make me a happy camper again.

Q. Three things that bring you joy?


----------



## mel

A: My family, My doggie and Xanax

Q: When was the last time you told yourself "I love you"?


----------



## samuraiscott

mel said:


> A: My family, My doggie and Xanax
> 
> Q: When was the last time you told yourself "I love you"?



A) Probably months ago.

Q) What time is it right now where you are?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: 11:17 pm

Q: what is your favorite attribute of yourself? (physical or personality or mental)


----------



## CastingPearls

Bedtime. 2:17am, EST

HottieMegan beat me to it: My strength and ability to forgive everything.



Q: Someone knocks on your door and tells you you have an anonymous benefactor. Your bags will be packed, and anything else you need will be provided upon arrival. Your rent or mortgage will also be paid, including any other bills. You are given the gift of going to any one place in the world for a month and can, if you like, but not necessarily bring two others with you(they can be pets) You will never know who your benefactor is, nor are there any strings attached at all, and you can't trade it in for money or anything else-you must leave that day --where are you going and who are you taking with you?


----------



## Mishty

Answer: Hawaii, is my best friend Sunni's birth place, and I want her and Elaine with me! Me and my two favorite fire signs on the beaches yo! 


Question: You get offered one million dollars to have a one year affair with Donald Trump, or you get a one month jail sentence and one month with any famous person of your choice? Which do you pick?


----------



## spiritangel

Mishty said:


> Answer: Hawaii, is my best friend Sunni's birth place, and I want her and Elaine with me! Me and my two favorite fire signs on the beaches yo!
> 
> 
> Question: You get offered one million dollars to have a one year affair with Donald Trump, or you get a one month jail sentence and one month with any famous person of your choice? Which do you pick?



Jail and person of my choice (omg how do I chose just one eek starkid orgy?)


Question: Why is the answer 42?


----------



## CastingPearls

Whatever you do, don't blink. 


Q: Describe your spiritual outlook, and if you don't have one, of any kind, is there anything at all that you have faith in, no matter how nebulous or specific or unorthodox?


----------



## mel

Q: Describe your spiritual outlook, and if you don't have one, of any kind, is there anything at all that you have faith in, no matter how nebulous or specific or unorthodox?

A: I believe in GOD, I believe in Jesus, I believe in Heaven and Hell 

Q: Have you gained or lost weight in the past year?


----------



## CastingPearls

Lost. Not just weight but lost practically everything and found myself in the process. 


Q: Are you really content with your weight or size? Would you like to be bigger? Smaller? Slightly? A lot? Different shape?


----------



## Weirdo890

CastingPearls said:


> Lost. Not just weight but lost practically everything and found myself in the process.
> 
> 
> Q: Are you really content with your weight or size? Would you like to be bigger? Smaller? Slightly? A lot? Different shape?



Answer: I would like to be a bit more muscular, build up stamina and cardio. I do like being a big guy though. 

Question: Tardis or DeLorean?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Lost. Not just weight but lost practically everything and found myself in the process.
> 
> 
> Q: Are you really content with your weight or size? Would you like to be bigger? Smaller? Slightly? A lot? Different shape?



I wouldnt want to be any bigger, a little smaller would be nice in terms of health and finding clothes easier but I am also happy with who I am.


eeek slow net

Tardis Hands down


Q: What is one dealbreaker for you in terms of getting into a relationship with someone (for me smoking is top of that list I just cant stomach kissing a smoker)


----------



## CastingPearls

Emotional maturity and psychological stability. Oh that's two. Fuck it, I'm fickle.


Q: Are you on a laptop or PC and do you have both or one exclusively?


----------



## Proner

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Are you on a laptop or PC and do you have both or one exclusively?



I'm on a laptop and only got this brave machine 

Q: What do you prefer? Typing or Handwriting?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Typing only because my handwriting is worse then a doctors lol, I blame it on being left handed 

Q: If you could choose one person from this site to meet who would it be and what would be your first question to them


----------



## mel

Q: If you could choose one person from this site to meet who would it be and what would be your first question to them

A: Suga...and ask if I was missed? lol

Q: Do you find you feel more sexy as you get older?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Not more sexy per say but sex is awesome the last year. Like easy, powerful and multiple orgasms. (tmi?) It makes me want to be more sexy. I do find with age, i don't try as hard too and have had more men flirt with me despite being obviously married. (rings and kids..)

Q: When you shower do you prefer to face the water or face away? (i thought of this question while the water was hot and beating down on my neck)


----------



## mel

Q: When you shower do you prefer to face the water or face away? (i thought of this question while the water was hot and beating down on my neck)

A: Face away , get used to the water and then turn around

Q: Do you prefer baths or showers?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Showers, definitely. A nice hot bath is nice once in a while, but I don't feel clean coming out and normally take a quick shower afterwards.

Q: Shampoo: every day or less frequently?


----------



## willowmoon

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Shampoo: every day or less frequently?



A: Every day, of course.

Q: Which sport did you excel in when you were in high school?


----------



## Tad

willowmoon said:


> Q: Which sport did you excel in when you were in high school?



A: excel? I don't know about that, but I was pretty decent at cross country ski racing, and was at least respectable at cross-country running and hockey. But x-c ski racing was the only one where I ever had the opportunity to get beyond the city meet level.

Q: Was there some opportunity during school that you passed up on, that you wish you'd taken? (and why did you pass on it at the time?)


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: It's a more I haven't taken advantage of every day to work harder towards my dream. I did it because I'm lazy and a big procrastinator.

Question: Do you like reading comic books?


----------



## Jess87

Definitely. I don't even try to hide it anymore and I'm pretty sure I'm in love with Grant Morrison.

If you could demand a sequel for any movie, which would you choose?


----------



## BBWbonnie

Interview with the vampire

Do you think maybe when there is loads of clutter about the place that it can be quite sexy?


----------



## willowmoon

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Q: Do you think maybe when there is loads of clutter about the place that it can be quite sexy?



A: I think it's anything BUT sexy. Not to say that I don't have some clutter, but I'd love to get rid of most of it.  

Q: What book would you like to see get made into a movie that hasn't been done yet?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I'm sure it's been done, but I would love to see _Don Quixote_ done as an animated film. Walt Disney had thought about it as a feature after the success of _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_.

Question: Who is your favorite author?


----------



## BBWbonnie

Ohhhhh no this is difficult I have so many!!! But a book from Nicci French is usually one I find hard to put down

If you could be any mythical creature what would you be and why?


----------



## spiritangel

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Ohhhhh no this is difficult I have so many!!! But a book from Nicci French is usually one I find hard to put down
> 
> If you could be any mythical creature what would you be and why?



I am torn A dragon like Saphira or a Peagacorn (yes I am greedy I want to fly and have a horn lol)


Q: What is the best snack and why?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is the best snack and why?



A: I'm gonna say freshly popped white popcorn in a popper -- none of that microwave popcorn garbage, ugh. Top it with an abundance of sea salt and popcorn seasoning ... it's hard to beat! 

Q: How many pairs of jeans do you own?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: I think I have like three pairs or so.

Q: What book are you currently reading? Would you reccomend it to someone else?


----------



## samuraiscott

rg770Ibanez said:


> A: I think I have like three pairs or so.
> 
> Q: What book are you currently reading? Would you reccomend it to someone else?



A) Business by Pride, Hughes, and Kapoor. Only if you are a college student or are an insomniac.

Q) What's your fondest memory? Childhood or adulthood, doesn't matter.


----------



## CastingPearls

Funny, I was just talking about this today....someone was holding me in his arms, we were standing in the kitchen, and I put my head on his shoulder and everything stopped and he kissed me on my forehead. It was the sweetest thing. 

Q: When you're eating, do you eat what you like best first, last or do you eat everything on your plate evenly?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I eat in ascending order of preference - i.e., what I like least first and what I like best last (at least in general - I don't eat all of each thing on the plate and then move onto the next, but I do save the best for last).

Q: If you could choose, how many kids would you have and why?


----------



## mel

Q: If you could choose, how many kids would you have and why?
A: 4... what I have now  

Q: what are you wearing right now?


----------



## CastingPearls

A print wraparound top, black leggings, rose-colored socks, a champagne colored push-up bra and pink Hello Kitty undies. No, I will not show photographic evidence.

Q: Do you watch commercials or flip around the remote while watching TV? (if you watch TV. If you don't, make something up)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you watch commercials or flip around the remote while watching TV? (if you watch TV. If you don't, make something up)



_Your outfit sounds adorable!_

A: I do everything possible to NOT watch commercials, so nearly everything I watch is DVR'ed or on Netflix. However, if I am watching real time TV I'll stay on the channel. I hate flipping around the menu, especially if everything else is in medias res.

Q: Best thing on TV right now?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I watching King of the Hill. I love that show!

Q: Pizza or Chinese food?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sushi. Okay okay....of the two, Chinese. It was close though.


Q: What is your favorite scented candle? Does it have a special name, like Midsummer's Night or is it nice and simple like strawberry or pine?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I actually really like the cheap cherry scented candles from Walmart. They're one of the few candles the hubs doesn't get all wigged out about. He is so not a candle man. It also smells good when not lit. Since having curious Alex around, i haven't done candles too much.

Q: What's your idea of a great evening?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: My lover and I holding each other close. Then again that makes a fantastic day in general!

Question: What is the one movie that you absolutely will not watch and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: The Unbearable Lightness of Being, which has got to be the worst move I ever saw (got dragged by a friend and other than the plentiful nude scenes - hey, I am a guy after all! - it was the worst waste of 3 hours I have ever had to endure)

Q: Do you prefer live theater or movies (and why)?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I like both. I haven't been to a whole lot of live theater, but I have enjoyed myself when I've gone.

Question: If you could live anywhere in the world, where would that be?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I know it makes me childish but i'd like to live near wherever my parents live. I live 2000 miles from them and it hurts me not to be near them. They're currently just outside of Chicago and i could totally live there. I am, after all, a midwestern girl. I'll never get hubs to leave the west coastal area though.

Q: When you're sick, what do you do to comfort yourself?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sleep.........................

Q: If you had to choose between living in a very hot climate or a very cold climate, which would you prefer?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you had to choose between living in a very hot climate or a very cold climate, which would you prefer?



A: Very cold. When I'm hot I'm kinda bitchy... 

Q: Consider, hypothetically, that every person has a panel of three people who are to make EVERY decision for you. Who would you choose?


----------



## Jess87

Answer: Bill Maher, Rush Limbaugh, and Gary Busey... I'm assuming I get to watch them deliberate over the decisions.

Question: Who was your childhood idol?


----------



## willowmoon

Jess87 said:


> Question: Who was your childhood idol?



A: Captain Kirk from Star Trek. The guy was an intergalactic cowboy AND managed to seduce green-haired girls who wear tin-foil bikinis. 

Q: What TV show that was cancelled in the past decade do you wish was still on the air?


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> A: Captain Kirk from Star Trek. The guy was an intergalactic cowboy AND managed to seduce green-haired girls who wear tin-foil bikinis.
> 
> Q: What TV show that was cancelled in the past decade do you wish was still on the air?



A: FIREFLY! Oh and FlashForward, that was underrated.

Q: What was the last book you read?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mergirl said:


> A-Have a wank.  (seriously though!!)
> 
> Q-When was the last time you cried and why?



A. Listening to the song, 'Alibi', by 30 Seconds To Mars. I can completely relate to the entire song..especially the repeated and gradually intensified lyrics, 'I fell apart...and got back up again.' Those simple lyrics envelope my entire 2011.

Q. Has a song ever broken you down to tears? If so, what song and why (if you care to explain)?


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> Q: What was the last book you read?



Still working on 1Q84



Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q. Has a song ever broken you down to tears? If so, what song and why (if you care to explain)?



Oh regularly. The most recent were Tom Wait's Hope I Don't Fall in Love With You and Leonard Cohen's Crazy to Love You. And as far as an explanation......no....I'm done with talking, explaining, trying to figure it out, at this point. 



Q: Do you hold grudges? If so, what was the longest you held one?


----------



## freakyfred

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you hold grudges? If so, what was the longest you held one?



I still hold one against my other group members for my third year project. I shouldn't get into details cause I'll be typing forever but in a nutshell, it was the year from hell. So that's been going on three years now I guess. I try not to think about it. 

Q: First film you remember seeing at the cinema?


----------



## Proner

freakyfred said:


> Q: First film you remember seeing at the cinema?



A: Alladin and I remember yelling getting out of the movie theater "Movies are AWESOME!" with widest smile in the world 

Q: You're fast to wake up or prefer to do things slowly, letting you time to fully wake up?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Proner said:


> A: Alladin and I remember yelling getting out of the movie theater "Movies are AWESOME!" with widest smile in the world
> 
> Q: You're fast to wake up or prefer to do things slowly, letting you time to fully wake up?



A: I have to get up slow or i get the jitters but sometimes man its a rush to get up quick! 

Q: does it make you mad when people are stupidly in love with their pets (like: talking to them like they are people) and being over protective!


----------



## firefly

A: yes I am, although I've 2 dogs and 2 cats myself, but I don't treat them like "babies"

Q: Are you annoyed by x-postings, double postings,... ?


----------



## rellis10

firefly said:


> A: yes I am, although I've 2 dogs and 2 cats myself, but I don't treat them like "babies"
> 
> Q: Are you annoyed by x-postings, double postings,... ?



A: I'm not bothered if someone posts twice in a row, possibly three... but more than that and you really need to learn how to use the multiquote and edit or just get some patience.

Q: When was the last time you went to a cinema and what movie did you see?


----------



## Tad

firefly said:


> Q: Are you annoyed by x-postings, double postings,... ?



A: Nope, not even if they are gushing posts about pets 

Q: Do you prefer to use the self-checkout at stores, or go to a cashier?


----------



## firefly

Tad said:


> A: Nope, not even if they are gushing posts about pets



Ssssssshhhhhh


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> Q: Do you prefer to use the self-checkout at stores, or go to a cashier?



I am totally, completely and irrevocably inept when it comes to self-checkout, so it's always a cashier. If I can't find one, I'll go to the service desk. 

Q: As a child were you ever forced to eat something and if so, do you recall what it was and did you like it or do you forever hate it? (with me it was eggplant parm, I hated it, but when I got older I loved it. Go figure.)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CastingPearls said:


> Q: As a child were you ever forced to eat something and if so, do you recall what it was and did you like it or do you forever hate it? (with me it was eggplant parm, I hated it, but when I got older I loved it. Go figure.)



A: The only time I've ever been forced to eat anything, I was in my early teens and it was tomato soup. I was at a friend's Halloween party and we were having a themed-course meal in which we were served items with a Halloween-themed make, without knowing what it was. So, when I find out the item is tomato soup, I immediately balk because I hate tomatoes..and its soup. I was told I had to do it in order to proceed to the next and so, not to be a total ass about it, I did it. *shudders* My hatred for tomatoes still stands.

Q: I have had times that I laughed until my sides hurt and tears were running down my face. Have you? And what was so damn funny?! XD


----------



## freakyfred

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Q: I have had times that I laughed until my sides hurt and tears were running down my face. Have you? And what was so damn funny?! XD



This had me on the floor for 15 minutes. My family came in and gave out to me but it just made me laugh harder. My friends are well used to my manic laughing fits.

Q: Favourite sci-fi television show?


----------



## willowmoon

freakyfred said:


> Q: Favourite sci-fi television show?



A: Firefly! Although X-Files would be a close 2nd. 

Q: What TV show is the most over-rated out there right now?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Q: What TV show is the most over-rated out there right now?



A: I hate to even acknowledge that it is a show, more of an idiotic showcase and mindless drones that follow it - Jersey Shore. Sorry if anyone here watches it and is offended, but I hate that waste of airtime...

Q: If you had a snazzy time-travelling DeLorean, what year/time period would you go to?


----------



## spiritangel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A: I hate to even acknowledge that it is a show, more of an idiotic showcase and mindless drones that follow it - Jersey Shore. Sorry if anyone here watches it and is offended, but I hate that waste of airtime...
> 
> Q: If you had a snazzy time-travelling DeLorean, what year/time period would you go to?



very tough call cause Id love to know what the future holds however I have always wanted to wear a poodle skirt and learn to rock n roll dance so probably the 50's (although some aspects do not sit well with me in terms of how things were)

Q: What is the best cure for sadness?


----------



## CastingPearls

I think there's a lot of different things. Sometimes for me it's reaching out to others who are sad. Writing letters telling people how much I appreciate them. Or writing a poem. Or getting out of the house and getting sunlight and fresh air. Or going for a walk and getting some exercise (if possible). I'm looking into joining a gym that has a good reputation for being very user friendly and non-judgmental and doesn't require a contract, and I'm taking up yoga, and probably guitar and Nia classes. Keep busy.
Oh and talk to friends that love and support you. 


Q.How do you discourage someone who's really super-nice but you're just not interested? If you're married, how DID you do it?


----------



## Sweetie

A. I keep telling them how glad I am that I have them as a FRIEND...emphasizing the FRIEND part often...especially when I sense they're going where I'm not interested.

Q. Who would you love to spend the day with tomorrow?


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> A. I keep telling them how glad I am that I have them as a FRIEND...emphasizing the FRIEND part often...especially when I sense they're going where I'm not interested.
> 
> Q. Who would you love to spend the day with tomorrow?



I would love to hang out and scrapbook with Beck, I miss her a lot as she is rarely online so busy these days

Q: Where in the Universe would you like to be tomorrow?


----------



## mz_puss

A) in a cosy bed and breakfast with a spa, in Armidale nsw, with my man, that way i would be close to my new girlfriend and still have my bf with me, not to mention a sppaaaaaaa lol. 

Q) Whats your favorite subway sandwich ?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: The foot long spicy italian sammich.

Q: Why do I find the Powell case of him killing himself and his two kids very tearful and sad?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Why do I find the Powell case of him killing himself and his two kids very tearful and sad?



A: Because it's something that shouldn't have happened. Because those kids (and their mother) didn't deserve to die due to their father's erratic behavior. And because people keep asking the "What if...?" questions when such a situation can no longer be helped. 

Q: What kind of music did you listen to as a kid, growing up? Do you still have those bands on your iPod/however you wish to listen to music? Why/why not?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What kind of music did you listen to as a kid, growing up? Do you still have those bands on your iPod/however you wish to listen to music? Why/why not?



A: I started developing my own music tastes in the early 80s, leaning towards the range from standard rock to some of the post-punk and new-wave stuff that was popular then, and in hte mid-80s I lived in France for a couple of years and added a mix of french singer-songwriter types to my mix. At the time I had almost all of that on casette, a bit on vinyl....and I can't play either these days. I have copies of some of it on CD, but mostly I listen to more current alt-rock. It is at least as good as most of what I was listening to at the time, and it has the benefit of being new  I'm not really interested in listening to the same old same old for the next few decades!

Q: If you could travel back in time and save just one musician who died young....who would it be, and why?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: Jeff Buckley, and well because he's Jeff Buckley haha. 

Q: What's the last thing you bought and returned? Why did you return it?


----------



## LeoGibson

rg770Ibanez said:


> Q: What's the last thing you bought and returned? Why did you return it?



A: A shirt my wife got for me. I returned it because it didn't fit comfortably ( read: freakin' hideous looking actually, but I didn't have the heart to tell her )

Q: Would you continue to wear an article of clothing you detest, just because someone you love gave it to you?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: As long as it wasn't totally uncomfortable, then yes.

Q: What is the silliest thing you did yesterday/plan on doing today?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: As long as it wasn't totally uncomfortable, then yes.
> 
> Q: What is the silliest thing you did yesterday/plan on doing today?



cut extra card stock up for bits I needed and then realise I could have used the leftovers of the initial piece

Q: What is for sunday brunch this week?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is for sunday brunch this week?



A: Every Sunday, I have a tradition of going to a lovely Latin cafe for some orange brioche and this wonderful whipped lemon butter. Add a perfect Viennese truffle chocolate milk, and I'm one happy lady.

Q: What event in history would you liked to have seen?


----------



## willowmoon

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: What event in history would you liked to have seen?



A: Would have loved to have been at Woodstock (the original, not that 1994 version). 

Q: What is your favorite flavor of Pop-Tarts?


----------



## Tad

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: What event in history would you liked to have seen?



A: The eruption of Krakatoa (provided I could have done so safely!)

Q: When/where/with who did you first get drunk? (or would like for if you haven't but would like to, or why not, if you haven't and plan not to).



Also:


> A: Every Sunday, I have a tradition of going to a lovely Latin cafe for some orange brioche and this wonderful whipped lemon butter. Add a perfect Viennese truffle chocolate milk, and I'm one happy lady.



I'm all but drooling! That sounds amazing :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

willowmoon said:


> Q: What is your favorite flavor of Pop-Tarts?


A: I like the cinnamon ones. Always frosted..



Tad said:


> Q: When/where/with who did you first get drunk? (or would like for if you haven't but would like to, or why not, if you haven't and plan not to).



A: I haven't gotten drunk but have gotten buzzed with my hubs. I don't intend to ever get drunk because after a few sips of alcohol, i get really red, hot and uncomfortable. So i couldn't make it to drunk. Plus i don't like losing control of myself. I've never been drunk or high..

Q: What book or movie could you enjoy over and over again?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What book or movie could you enjoy over and over again?



A: The movie hasn't come out yet... but I LOVE the Hunger Games! And the Gemma Doyle Trilogy (A Great and Terrible Beauty)... also amazing books.

Q: Do you work out? What's your routine?


----------



## willowmoon

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you work out? What's your routine?



A: Yes, I do resistance band workouts 5 days out of the week, mixed with a little bit of cardio for good measure. I don't lift weights anymore due to neck/back issues that I had a few years ago. So far I've lost 15 lbs in 3 months doing this, which may not seem like a lot but I notice a difference.

Q: Do you plan on going to any particular concerts this year? If so, what band or artist will you be seeing?


----------



## samuraiscott

I would like to go to Van Halen, but it ain't gonna happen. Shooting for when KISS goes on tour.

Q) Is there anything exciting in the works for you in the future?


----------



## Linda

A. My vacation!! Boston Comicon here I come!! Ok we. Here we come. lol


Q. When you're sick, do you like to be pampered? Or left alone?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Left alone, definitely. I think I would be as pleasant as Dr. House if I were sharing a hospital room with a very social patient.


Q. On the topic of being left alone, who (besides me) enjoys solitude and peaceful quiet?


----------



## Sweetie

Captain Save said:


> ...
> 
> Q. On the topic of being left alone, who (besides me) enjoys solitude and peaceful quiet?



A. There's nothing I love more than spending the day alone reading, catching up on programs I've recorded, and just doing the things on my to-do list I haven't had a chance to do (like cleaning out a junk drawer or finishing a craft project I'm working on)

Q. Have you recently done something you've been wanting to do for a long time but were afraid of failing at? How did it work out?


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> A. There's nothing I love more than spending the day alone reading, catching up on programs I've recorded, and just doing the things on my to-do list I haven't had a chance to do (like cleaning out a junk drawer or finishing a craft project I'm working on)
> 
> Q. Have you recently done something you've been wanting to do for a long time but were afraid of failing at? How did it work out?



I actually did clustering my second try, because the first I did not really have the propper stuff I needed and I pulled it off I am so so pleased with the results


Q: What is one creative skill you would love to have?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is one creative skill you would love to have?



A: Oooh, that's an easy one ... just being able to draw. Even stick figures give me issues. 

Q: What TV show that was cancelled would you like to see back on TV again?


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> A: Oooh, that's an easy one ... just being able to draw. Even stick figures give me issues.
> 
> Q: What TV show that was cancelled would you like to see back on TV again?



I know he wrapped it up and such but I really would have loved to see what he would have done with more time for the Dollhouse

Q:What tv show should never have made it to air but has had or is having a decent run?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

spiritangel said:


> Q:What tv show should never have made it to air but has had or is having a decent run?



A: Any Kardashian show. Ugh.

Q:What did you do as a teenager that would have gotten you into major trouble, but you never got caught?


----------



## Tad

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q:What did you do as a teenager that would have gotten you into major trouble, but you never got caught?



A: Biking to one high school, my shortest route took me onto a sort of expressway type road, just before it turned into a more normal major city street. Where I got on was a clover-leaf interchange, and to go all around the proper ramp was really long.....so I'd go up the off ramp coming from the other direction, then cut across all the lanes to where I was supposed to be. It shaved a minute or two off my time getting to school! Never had a close encounter, never got busted (....and didn't tell my parents until years after the fact).

Q: In your teenage years, did you have a curfew? What time was it, and how well did you follow it? Or if you didn't have one, what system did you have with your parents for when you'd be home?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I was lucky and had very reasonable parents. I was never one to stay out too late, so basically as long as I told them when I was home (and I was home by then), I never had any problems. My sister was less good at that (i.e., didn't tell them when she would be home or came home later than she said) and so she got curfews as a result.

Q: How was your relationship with your parents as a teen? did they deserve the crap you put them through?


----------



## mel

Q: How was your relationship with your parents as a teen? did they deserve the crap you put them through?
A: Not well. I had a very tough childhood. and Yeah..I would say it was warranted however I wish it could have been different. 


Q: Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## LeoGibson

mel said:


> Q: Have you ever seen a UFO?




A: Yes, but I doubt it was aliens, I just used to smoke a lot of pot when I was younger and there was plenty of objects I couldn't identify, not just flying ones.:doh:

Q: What is the thing you most believe to be true i.e. conspiracy theory, ufo's, ghosts etc. that people would surprised at?


----------



## samuraiscott

A) That the IRS is indeed illegal and that the New World Order does exist.


Q) What was the last good movie you watched?


----------



## jayduhgr8

A) The last good movie I watched was Cast Away which is my all time favorite movie.

Q) When was the last time you sat and people watched?


----------



## TwilightStarr

jayduhgr8 said:


> Q) When was the last time you sat and people watched?



A) Yesterday while waiting at the pharmacy

Q) What music were you listening to when you were 14?


----------



## jayduhgr8

A) I was really into rap so I listened to a lot of 2pac and bone thugs and Harmony when I was 14 but as I got older my music interest evolved.

Q) Do you ever sit out and stare at the stars for hours?


----------



## LeoGibson

jayduhgr8 said:


> Q) Do you ever sit out and stare at the stars for hours?



A: See above post about pot. But not since then I'm sorry to say.

Q: When you get in funk or, out of sorts as I like to call it sometimes, what do you do to get out of it?


----------



## Linda

A: I get outside and soak in the wonders in nature. Everything is so amazing and when I am stressed I tend to slow down and become fully aware how beautiful everything is.

Q: Are you a regular coffee brewer or use something else like a Chemex or pour-over (I am learning how to become a coffee snob)?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A: A regular brewer 

Q: How reptilian do you think your brain is? A lot, a little, or just average?


----------



## balletguy

A. A little

Q. What is your place to be


----------



## mel

Q. What is your place to be
A: My place = the beach!!!!!


Q: Would you rather have to walk on hot sand or through snow ..barefooted?


----------



## balletguy

A. Hot sand 

Q. Have a bear or an aligator as a pet


----------



## mel

Q. Have a bear or an aligator as a pet
A: Bear 

Q: do you ever kiss with your eyes open?


----------



## balletguy

A. At times yes

Q. Beer or Wine


----------



## jayduhgr8

A) Beer

Q) If you could be anywhere in the world for 5 minutes right now where would it be?


----------



## mel

Q) If you could be anywhere in the world for 5 minutes right now where would it be?
A: Hawaii

Q: steak or seafood?


----------



## balletguy

A.hmmmm seafood..good q

Q. Beef or Chicken


----------



## mel

Q: steak or chicken
A: chicken..bok bok,,however i LOVE filet 


Q: fav board game?


----------



## balletguy

A. Monopoly

Q. Rum or vodka


----------



## mel

Q. Rum or vodka
A: rum

Q: Sid or Nancy


----------



## balletguy

A. Sid

Q. Dramas or Horrors (movies)


----------



## mel

Q. Dramas or Horrors (movies)
A: horror!!

Q: wax or shave?


----------



## balletguy

A. Shave..waxing looks like it could hurt a person

B. Clean shaven or facial hair


----------



## mel

B. Clean shaven or facial hair
a: clean shaven 


a: lingerie or naked


----------



## balletguy

A. Lingerie

Q. Ties or no ties


----------



## mel

Q. Ties or no ties
a: no ties 

Q: would you rather have a broken right hand or broken right leg?


----------



## balletguy

Leg
 
Q. Dark or Blond or red


----------



## mel

Q. Dark or Blond or red 
A: depends LOL


Q: dogs or cats?


----------



## balletguy

Q. tough one but cats

A. heals or flats


----------



## Diana_Prince245

balletguy said:


> Q. tough one but cats
> 
> A. heals or flats



Heels, usually of the 3-5 inch variety. I'm short.

Hybrid or sports car?


----------



## penguin

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Hybrid or sports car?



A Whichever one you're giving me  I'd prefer a hybrid, because kids and sports cars don't mix.

Q Which reality show would you want to be on?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am not too big ino reality tv but isn't there a fishing one. If so that one.

Q. 1970s or 1980s music


----------



## Diana_Prince245

balletguy said:


> A. I am not too big ino reality tv but isn't there a fishing one. If so that one.
> 
> Q. 1970s or 1980s music



That would be Hillbilly Handfishing. I now feel shame.

Also 80s music. I like hair metal.

That said, Poison or Mötley Crüe as the ultimate hair metal band?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am going with the Crue...tough choice though

Q. Summer or winter


----------



## penguin

Diana_Prince245 said:


> That said, Poison or Mötley Crüe as the ultimate hair metal band?



A Poison. As they said, "it takes a real man to wear makeup", which took the whole hair metal thing to new heights. Man, I loved me some hair metal in my teens. 

Q You get into an accident and lose your left leg below the knee. The local mad scientist said they can fit you with a super prosthetic that would look real, allow you to regain your mobility and give you a nifty fun surprise. What would you prefer - a leg that dispensed soft serve ice cream or a leg that could store and play music?


----------



## balletguy

A. Fun question...I would say the music

Q...As long as we are on a music theme here...The King of Rock n Roll (ELVIS) or the King of Pop (Mike Jackson)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

I think there was a question missed up there from *balletguy*
--definitely winter. 


balletguy said:


> A. Fun question...I would say the music
> 
> Q...As long as we are on a music theme here...The King of Rock n Roll (ELVIS) or the King of Pop (Mike Jackson)



A: The King of Rock 'n Roll, Elvis Presley. No contest. 

Q: Since it's that time of year, your favorite Girl Scout cookie?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Samoas, though my favorites really are the vanilla cream ones I used to get as a kid in Canada (not sure if they still do them there - you used to have only one choice and it was a box with one row of vanilla cream and one row of chocolate cream).

Q: In the same vein, how long does a box of your favorite girl scout cookies last? ever eat a whole box att one sitting?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Samoas, though my favorites really are the vanilla cream ones I used to get as a kid in Canada (not sure if they still do them there - you used to have only one choice and it was a box with one row of vanilla cream and one row of chocolate cream).
> 
> Q: In the same vein, how long does a box of your favorite girl scout cookies last? ever eat a whole box att one sitting?



A. I haven't purchased GS cookies in years, maybe a decade, but Samoas were my favorite and I'm pretty sure I ate the whole package in one sitting a time or two. There's _only_ about 16 in a package, right?

Q. What would make this night better for you?


----------



## mel

Q. What would make this night better for you?
A: wild, hot, all night sex 

Q: do you eat breakfast?


----------



## LeoGibson

mel said:


> Q: do you eat breakfast?



A: Only after wild, hot, all night sex!!

Q: Morning sex, yay or nay?


----------



## Captain Save

A. Nay; I need breakfast first.

Q. Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

A. French Toast

Q. It's your last night on Earth. What are you having for your last supper?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

ThatFatGirl said:


> A. French Toast
> 
> Q. It's your last night on Earth. What are you having for your last supper?



A: Comfort food. Fried chicken, greens, macaroni & cheese, cornbread, red beans & rice, butter. Stuff that I have once in a great while, all at the same time. Who cares about cholesterol when it's your last night on Earth?

Q: What's your comfort food?

Goodness I'm hungry now...


----------



## balletguy

A. Chips

Q. Tea or Coffee


----------



## Linda

A: It's always been tea for me but I am slowly learning to become a coffee snob. I never knew I was drinking crap coffee before.

Q: Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## balletguy

A. Pankakes

Q. Would you rather have no arms or no feet


----------



## LeoGibson

balletguy said:


> Q. Would you rather have no arms or no feet




A: No feet.

Q: Would you rather lose your hearing or your vision if you had to lose one or the other?


----------



## mel

Q: Would you rather lose your hearing or your vision if you had to lose one or the other?
A: Hearing 

Q: do you believe in reincarnation?


----------



## balletguy

A. Yes

Q. Cake or pie


----------



## LeoGibson

balletguy said:


> Q. Cake or pie




A: Cake

Q: Dessert or Entree?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

LeoGibson said:


> A: Cake
> 
> Q: Dessert or Entree?



Entree

Favorite entree?


----------



## LeoGibson

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Favorite entree?



A: Cheese Enchiladas 

Q: Classic comfort food or ethnic foods, which do you prefer
and if ethnic, which ethnicity's cuisine?


----------



## balletguy

A. Classic

Q. Hard wood or carpet (floors)


----------



## Diana_Prince245

balletguy said:


> A. Classic
> 
> Q. Hard wood or carpet (floors)



Hard wood. Better for the cat toys to scoot on.

Back to food, favorite comfort food?


----------



## balletguy

A. Pizza and chips

B. BBQ Pork or BBQ Beef (as long as we are staying on food here)


----------



## LeoGibson

balletguy said:


> B. BBQ Pork or BBQ Beef (as long as we are staying on food here)



A: YES!! 

Q: Mongolian BBQ or Korean BBQ?


----------



## balletguy

A. Korean

Q. Chips or pretzels


----------



## ThatFatGirl

A. Pretzels

Q. Queso or Guacamole?


----------



## balletguy

A. Quacq

Q. Fish or Chicken


----------



## penguin

balletguy said:


> Q. Fish or Chicken



A: Chicken.

Q: There's a talking gorilla and a dancing dog. You have to eat one, which do you choose?


----------



## balletguy

A. HMMM dog...I would like to talk to mr. gorilla.

Q. Rain or snow


----------



## Deven

balletguy said:


> A. HMMM dog...I would like to talk to mr. gorilla.
> 
> Q. Rain or snow



A. Rain.

Q. What was the last song you heard?


----------



## balletguy

DevenDoom said:


> A. Rain.
> 
> Q. What was the last song you heard?





A.The great filling station holdup=Jimmy Buffett

Q. Beach or Mountains


----------



## CastingPearls

WELCOME BACK!!! MISSED YOU!


Mountains with lakes!!!


Q: What did you do this weekend?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What did you do this weekend?



A: I had a bit of an emotional roller coaster of a weekend, with some very difficult but necessary conversations with someone I'm very close to, a free pizza party on Saturday night with friends (free pizza!! freaking awesome), a laid back Sunday with another friend over for dinner. Very social with too much pizza. All up, it was a good weekend.

Q: What would your perfect weekend be? Both realistic (as in, likely to happen) and unrealistic (as in, anything goes).


----------



## LeoGibson

penguin said:


> Q: What would your perfect weekend be? Both realistic (as in, likely to happen) and unrealistic (as in, anything goes).



A: I guess I'm still immature enough that for the realistic one, it would be a 3 day bender with all my friends at the lake or the river. For unrealistic and slightly more mature weekend, it would be cool to hop on a private jet for a quick jaunt to NYC for a couple of days of excellent dining and maybe a Broadway show or two.

Q: When is the last time you have ever had a "lost weekend" with plenty of beer, booze and general debauchery?


----------



## balletguy

A. Mid January...usually every weekend in the Summer however

Q. Do you go out and Drink on Saint. Pat's day?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> A. Mid January...usually every weekend in the Summer however
> 
> Q. Do you go out and Drink on Saint. Pat's day?



A: I am this year!! I'm seeing a show down in LA at The Mint and I'm super excited, especially since I have the whole weekend off. GETTING CRUNK. 

Q: Do you have Irish lineage or do you consider yourself and honorary Irish person?


----------



## penguin

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Do you have Irish lineage or do you consider yourself and honorary Irish person?



A: I am indeed of Irish stock (as well as Scottish and English). It's not hard to tell that by looking at me, I guess.

Q: You're given a paid month off work/school/life and you get to travel to anywhere in the world. You can only choose one country to go to, all expenses covered - which one do you go to and what do you do there?


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> Q: You're given a paid month off work/school/life and you get to travel to anywhere in the world. You can only choose one country to go to, all expenses covered - which one do you go to and what do you do there?



A: I would choose South Africa or Kenya. I have always dreamed of going on a safari in Africa, but those are beyond my budget. I would love to see animals in their native habitat, and it would be great to be able to do so and learn about African culture for a month.

Q: You can bring one person on your all-expenses-paid dream vacation. Who would you want to travel with you and why?


----------



## HottiMegan

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: You can bring one person on your all-expenses-paid dream vacation. Who would you want to travel with you and why?



A: My hubby to Hawaii. Both Maui and Kuai. I went there a lot as a kid and want to share it with someone i love. (plus sex on the beach is fun  and it'd be a lot funner on a warm beach rather than a chilly NorCal beach) I loved body surfing on Maui and i want to cliff dive in kaanapali beach. I never did that. 

Q: What famous restaurant would you like to dine that you haven't been to? (I want to go to the Stinking Rose in San Fran)


----------



## one2one

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: You can bring one person on your all-expenses-paid dream vacation. Who would you want to travel with you and why?



A: A lover, for the obvious reasons. My dream vacation definitely includes sex. 

Q: What is one trait your significant other must have to be the right one for you?


----------



## mel

Q: What is one trait your significant other must have to be the right one for you?
A: He must be able to provide/contribute to the family


Q: if you won the lottery.. what would be the 1st three things you would buy?


----------



## one2one

Dammit. Always a day late and a dollar short. So, for Megan's query ...



HottiMegan said:


> Q: What famous restaurant would you like to dine that you haven't been to? (I want to go to the Stinking Rose in San Fran)



La Belle Vie in Minneapolis. Many years ago, when it was another restaurant and the best one in town, my great grandmother managed the kitchen.

Q: What is one trait your significant other must have to be the right one for you?


----------



## one2one

Oh for cryin' out loud! I give up. *&!#@!

Please see Mel's Q above.


----------



## CastingPearls

One2One: Integrity


Mel: 
Can I do four?  (not technically are 'buying' but....)
I would pay off my debts and the debts (including mortgage and taxes) of my closest family and friends.
I would set up a college trust fund for my nephew. 
I'd make sizeable donations to five charities/causes close to my heart. 
I would have a house built and furnished exactly to my specifications in the location of my choice.

Q: When you sleep, do you need full dark and silence or are you flexible?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I like full dark and sort-of silence. I normally fall asleep listening to a podcast, but I like it to be quiet during the night. Sometimes I can sleep through very loud noises; other times the creaking of a floor board will wake me up. 

Q: What do you prefer: kids cereals or "grown up" cereal? and which do you actually eat?


----------



## Surlysomething

Bloooooooooper


----------



## balletguy

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I like full dark and sort-of silence. I normally fall asleep listening to a podcast, but I like it to be quiet during the night. Sometimes I can sleep through very loud noises; other times the creaking of a floor board will wake me up.
> 
> Q: What do you prefer: kids cereals or "grown up" cereal? and which do you actually eat?



A. I dont care for ceral too much but if I have to choose I guess Kids..Maybe Lucky Charms

Q. Bacon or sausage


----------



## willowmoon

balletguy said:


> Q. Bacon or sausage



A: I've been trying to go more vegan, but I would usually have to say bacon. Makes me think of Jules from "Pulp Fiction" when he makes the comment of "I don't dig on swine." 

Q: And speaking of sausage .... links or patties?


----------



## balletguy

A. Patties...nice pulp fiction referance

Q. Pulp Fiction or Res. Dogs


----------



## willowmoon

balletguy said:


> Q. Pulp Fiction or Res. Dogs



A: Oh gawd, how to decide on this one? They're both equally fantastic movies ... HOWEVER, I'll give the edge to Pulp Fiction since seeing John Travolta getting gunned down makes it all the more satisfying. I know it's just the character that he portrays that gets killed, but it is almost an atonement for "Battlefield Earth." Well ... maybe not, that's 2 hours of my life that I'll never get back. I'm still in therapy because of that film.

Q: Super Bowl halftime shows .... are they intriguing or a colossal waste of time?


----------



## balletguy

A...Back in the day there were cool now a total wast of time I think.

Q. Baseball or Football

On a side not I am on board about Battlefield Earth


----------



## imaginarydiva21

A- Neither i prefer rugby

Q- would you wear a meat dress like lady ga ga ?


----------



## balletguy

A. It depends on the situation..but sure why not

Q. Classical music or classic rock


----------



## samuraiscott

balletguy said:


> A. It depends on the situation..but sure why not
> 
> Q. Classical music or classic rock




Classic Rock.

Q) Do you like to cuddle after coitus or do you like to be left alone?


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh gawd, I'm such a cuddle bunny but there are times I might jump out of bed to get a snack or something to drink, so it depends on my mood. I get awful thirsty after sex. 

Q: It's 70 degrees F in beautiful northeastern PA. What's the temp there right now?


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Oh gawd, I'm such a cuddle bunny but there are times I might jump out of bed to get a snack or something to drink, so it depends on my mood. I get awful thirsty after sex.
> 
> Q: It's 70 degrees F in beautiful northeastern PA. What's the temp there right now?




A: It's 76 degrees right now here in beautiful, Wild & Wonderful West Virginia. :happy:

Q: What season do you prefer and why?


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: What season do you prefer and why?



A: Summer, the heat, the lake, cold, cold beers with friends, lots of daylight and sunshine.

Q: Any big plans for the summer ahead?


----------



## penguin

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Any big plans for the summer ahead?



A: Summer is too far away to make any firm plans, though it will involve Christmas and my birthday, I'm sure. Maybe I should work towards buying myself some air con for Christmas.

Q: It's cool and rainy here today, perfect snuggling in bed weather. But since I'm home alone and have housework to do, I probably shouldn't. Help me out - should I go cuddle a pillow under my blankets or get cracking on the housework?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

penguin said:


> Q: It's cool and rainy here today, perfect snuggling in bed weather. But since I'm home alone and have housework to do, I probably shouldn't. Help me out - should I go cuddle a pillow under my blankets or get cracking on the housework?



A: Both!! Give yourself an hour or so to see how much you can get done, then get under the covers. Win-win. 

Q: What household chore do you hate the most/pawn off on anyone else standing nearby??


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Dishes. I hate doing them! It makes my back hurt doing them so they *usually* hubs job since he's shorter and it doesnt bother him.. but much like a teenager, he waits until i'm foaming at the mouth mad to actually do them. (okay that's an exaggeration) 

Q: What's your favorite soup on a cool afternoon?


----------



## Yakatori

A: Any sort of variation on Campbell's Tomato is -the- favorite in terms of how often I reach for it. Whole milk makes it just creamy-enough. I can add any of a number of things to make it a little more interesting: fresh-Basil, Cajun seasoning, crumbled-up Ritz crackers or Parmesan-cheese, or maybe even some fresh seafood if I'm in the mood for a bisque. It also marries-well good with many of the more comfortable entrees in my current repertoire (hot dogs, grilled cheese, tuna-fish, a bagel with cream cheese and lox....). But if I'm feeling ambitious and have time, or if someone else is cooking, I love any kind of home-style traditional Chinese soup with really long egg noodles. 

Q: When Wiz Khalfia pronounces the word "paRty," as in "_when you live like this you're supposed to *paRty*_..." does that make you think of the West-coast Dimmers flapping their wings and their accents? Not that he's using the word "party" as a verb-so much, just in terms of how he pronounces it....


----------



## samuraiscott

A) I don't know who Mr. Kalifa is because rap is not really my forte. Back when I was a bit younger, maybe. Just not my cup of tea these days.

Q) Fly or Roadtrip?


----------



## CastingPearls

ROADTRIP!!!! (Unless, of course, it was across an ocean)


Q: Describe the closest thing that is hanging on the wall nearest you. If nothing is on that wall, whatever the closest thing is on a wall in the room you're in.


----------



## Dromond

A: A generic art print of a wood house with a bicycle in front. It came with the house.

Q: You can meet any person from history for a discussion. Who do you meet, and what is the first question you ask them?


----------



## samuraiscott

A) Thomas Jefferson, Ben Franklin, or George Washington. I would ask them how we get America back on track because the inmates are running the asylum (from all parties).

Q) Who parties harder, you or Andrew W.K.?


----------



## Tad

samuraiscott said:


> Q) Who parties harder, you or Andrew W.K.?



A) I have not the foggiest clue on who Andrew W.K. is....but my money is on him. 

Q) Is there some task or chore that most people probably dislike, that you kind of enjoy?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I love folding laundry. I have no idea why but i enjoy it! It's sort of relaxing for me. sit on the bed folding clothes and watching some tv. Maybe because it's sort of an alone time for me. I also like wrapping presents 

Q: Is there a skill or ability you wish you had?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Is there a skill or ability you wish you had?



A: I wish I was musical. I have tried and tried for years to play different instruments to no avail, and it's quite frustrating! I wish I were more artsy, in general.

Q: Do you prefer a straw or would you rather drink straight from the cup?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I prefer a straw if there's ice. I hate having to filter the ice with my lips so i don't swallow ice.

Q: What is one big goal for yourself that you're actually working towards?


----------



## samuraiscott

A) Finishing my degree.

Q) Do you like musicals?


----------



## Fattitude1

Certain songs from some musicals, yes. Generally they are uplifting and fun.

Why is it so hard to get to know people here?


----------



## Linda

A: Oh hell yes!!!! The PHantom...Cats...Les Mis.....Pippin. Oh God I love Pippin.

Q: What are your plans for St. Patty's day?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fattitude1's question:
It depends on what you put into it. But even people you think you know, you may get fooled, no matter how good a judge of character you are, so be careful who you trust when you do get to know someone. You never really 'know' anyone. 

Linda's question:
As it's also my ex's birthday, nothing. Maybe make it my own personal Independence Day.




Q: What was the last movie you saw and hated (or intensely disliked)?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What was the last movie you saw and hated (or intensely disliked)?



A: Captain America. It was so boring and ridiculous, even for a superhero movie. 

Q: Oh no! You've fallen into a vat of toxic sludge and have gained some unexpected superpowers. None of the flying, super strength/hearing/sight powers for you, oh no, not from this sludge. It's useless superpowers for you! What's your lame power and who's your equally lame nemesis?


----------



## Fattitude1

I can take the easiest, most entertaining subject in the world and lie it into the most boring, tedious, dreary subject on Earth. My nemesis~ Encyclopaedia Brittany. She's always correcting me.

What makes you smile and laugh?


----------



## samuraiscott

Linda said:


> A: Oh hell yes!!!! The PHantom...Cats...Les Mis.....Pippin. Oh God I love Pippin.
> 
> Q: What are your plans for St. Patty's day?



A)I am going to be doing......nada, lol.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Fattitude1 said:


> I can take the easiest, most entertaining subject in the world and lie it into the most boring, tedious, dreary subject on Earth. My nemesis~ Encyclopaedia Brittany. She's always correcting me.
> 
> What makes you smile and laugh?



A: Most things. I can find the ridiculous in the mundane! If you want a concrete answer, _Top Secret_ makes me laugh every single time. <3

Q: What's your favorite gloomy mood movie, the one that will snap you out of it and make you smile, even if it's just for the few hours you're watching it?


----------



## jayduhgr8

A: I actually have two...first one is Big with Tom Hanks...For some reason that movie always brings me back to being a kid just for a minute and everything seems alright. The other is ATL with T.I. this one reminds me of better times when things were a lot easier.

Q: If you could only listen to one song for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## balletguy

A. Far Side of The World-Jimmy Buffett (great question)

Q. If you had to write a book about any person who would it be?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

balletguy said:


> Q. If you had to write a book about any person who would it be?



A: My father, hands down. Growing up, I heard all the stories of his crazy days in Vietnam, his many marriages, the nights out partying it up with Stevie Ray Vaughn, his escapades with the ladies (one involves a hot tub in a limo.....) and the pictures that survived all of these crazy adventures would only add to the book, I think. He always says he can die happy because he's lived the life of ten men, and I agree - he's had an extraordinary run! My favorite thing about my Daddy is his endless supply of odd expressions. I'm fond of "half a bubble off the four foot level" and "if ifs and buts were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry christmas." 

Q: What kind of milk do you like? Whole, 2%, Skim, etc.? Do tell!


----------



## CastingPearls

Soy or Almond (I'm lactose intolerant)

How long has it been since you discovered the internet?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> How long has it been since you discovered the internet?



A: I first tried it out in 1997, but didn't get online regularly until early 1998. Though we did send our university applications off through the school computers in 1993, so I guess technically then. But that's just a guess, because I have no idea what the deal was with it.

Q: You have the power to make one dance popular again. It'll be all the rage, everyone will love it, and they'll all know it was because of you. What dance (from any era) will you choose?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

penguin said:


> Q: You have the power to make one dance popular again. It'll be all the rage, everyone will love it, and they'll all know it was because of you. What dance (from any era) will you choose?



A: The Twist! Or better yet, the Batusi. This is the kind of dancing I want to be popular, the bizarre Peanuts dancing where we all kinda shimmy in the same spot and just wave our arms about.

Q: What's one food from your childhood that you adore but most people find really weird?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Loma Linda Linkettes.I used to eat them straight out of the can.. Most other kids would gag at the idea of eating a canned hot dog. (they're vegetarian) I still love to get a can on occasion. My boys like them a lot too!






Q: What food do you like to eat/buy for a celebration?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

HottiMegan said:


> A: Loma Linda Linkettes.I used to eat them straight out of the can.. Most other kids would gag at the idea of eating a canned hot dog. (they're vegetarian) I still love to get a can on occasion. My boys like them a lot too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What food do you like to eat/buy for a celebration?




First off, holy cow, canned hot dogs!!! I'd be lying if I said my stomach didn't turn a little. Haha. It feels so......wrong! I won't knock it 'till I try it though.

A: There is only one answer to this question for me. Cake. Cake, cake, cakey cake cake.

Q: Are you a DIYer or a pay someone else to do it-er?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A: I like to pay a professional to do the job, and then stand over him and pester him with questions while he tries to work.

Q: If money were no object, what kind of house would you build?


----------



## HottiMegan

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q: If money were no object, what kind of house would you build?



A: It would either be in a mountain overlooking a beautiful lake (like Tahoe) or near the beach with a view. It would have 5 or 6 bedrooms and at least 3 bathrooms. It would have a ginomrous kitchen with all the best gadgets and gizmos. I'd have to have large outdoor living space to enjoy my beautiful views. I'd love the kitchen to be part of a great room type space. That's what i always make in Sims  I would also have a room all for me. Something that has loads of shelving and storage to put my sewing, scrapbooking and paperback collection. It'd have a nice comfy chair and space for tables for my crafting.
 I'm buying a "dream" house in my price range, so i have thought about this stuff a lot lately 

Q: Here's an etiquette question for you. My husband and I are trying to decide whether it's rude to put "no gifts please" on an invitation for a housewarming party. I think it's rude and would rather just tell them gifts aren't necessary when asked. He thinks it should be on the invite. I didn't think that gifts are required for a house warming. We would both love to be showered with gifts but don't want to oblige anyone to it. Would you put "no gifts" on an invite?


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Here's an etiquette question for you. My husband and I are trying to decide whether it's rude to put "no gifts please" on an invitation for a housewarming party. I think it's rude and would rather just tell them gifts aren't necessary when asked. He thinks it should be on the invite. I didn't think that gifts are required for a house warming. We would both love to be showered with gifts but don't want to oblige anyone to it. Would you put "no gifts" on an invite?



A: I think that there could be other ways to phrase it? First off, if you don't want gifts, perhaps don't call it a house warmer per se (most people associate gifts with that, I think). So maybe make the invites say something like "We aren't all settled into our new place (how did we end up with so many boxes of stuff?), but we can't wait to show it off. We hope you'll give us the gift of your presence on Octember the 32nd, at 2pm to 4pm.......ps. Our house is always open to baked goods, but there is no need to bring anything other than a smile." erm, but less goofy sounding than that....but you get the idea?

Q: When you make an etiquette faux pas, does it keep bugging you for ages, or can you shrug it off and move on pretty quickly?


----------



## CastingPearls

I shrug it off, try to find the humor in it and then remind myself to get off my high horse because everyone makes them. (my high-horse IS a unicorn, tho) Basically I move on. Eventually. 


Q: Do you remember your favorite nursery rhyme or children's song? If so, what is it?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: The Old Woman Who Swallowed a Fly. It was the only song i could remember when I became a mom. So that was the song the boys heard over and over again. 

Q: Got any fun weekend plans? What are they?


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Got any fun weekend plans? What are they?



A: I'm off to vote in the state election this morning and my daughter has a birthday party to go to this afternoon. Other than that...napping and housework!

Q: We're having apple pancakes for breakfast today. What's your favourite weekend breakfast?


----------



## LeoGibson

penguin said:


> Q: We're having apple pancakes for breakfast today. What's your favourite weekend breakfast?




A: Barbacoa tacos and refried beans.

Q: If someone were to come up to you and offer you an all expenses paid year where you did not have to work, but you did have to learn one new skill in that time, what skill would you study?


----------



## CastingPearls

I would learn a new language AND take up the piano!

Q: You can only choose one, In a relationship would you rather have someone who made you laugh uncontrollably or made you orgasm uncontrollably?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Laugh uncontrolably. You can do that more often and in more places. Plus sense of humor is one of the most important things for me in a woman; it means so much more than just laughing. It's a whole outlook on life.

Q: For the FA's (male or female) out there: could you fall in love with someone who is thin?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sure and I've done it. What's on the inside really is most important to me. I've never actually dated a BHM more than one date here or there, because I find most that I've met aren't themselves attracted to BBWs, but usually more petite women and that's okay because I don't want anyone who isn't attracted to me. I guess I'm bisizual with a preference for big guys but if he's awesome, his size is secondary. 

Q: What are your plans for the weekend? I'll be out with friends most of the time. Sushi today and Italian tomorrow.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: We're going to see the Lorax this morning/afternoon. Then the rest of the weekend will be packing and errand running. Fun huh! 

Q: Do you buy lottery tickets? (I rarely buy but had to get some for the 300mil one last night.. not a one number!)


----------



## balletguy

A. Key Lime Pie

Q. Where are you right now?


----------



## Never2fat4me

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Do you buy lottery tickets? (I rarely buy but had to get some for the 300mil one last night.. not a one number!)





balletguy said:


> Q. Where are you right now?



Getting everything back on track...

A1 - Yes I do with friends at work, and I bought a bunch for MegaMillions too with same result as yours, Megan.

A2 - I am at home on my computer.

Q - What is the funniest question you have ever come across in this thread (or really anywhere on Dims)?


----------



## one2one

Never2fat4me said:


> Q - What is the funniest question you have ever come across in this thread (or really anywhere on Dims)?



A: "What is the funniest question you have ever come across in this thread ..." 

Q: How would you most like to spend your last day on earth?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

one2one said:


> Q: How would you most like to spend your last day on earth?



A: Lots of hot, kinky sex, plenty of carbs, and taking in every single moment around me from sunrise to sunset, and watching the stars fade slowly into the night. 

Q: Have you ever boycotted a store or group before? Why?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I have yet to shop at Lowe's for bowing to a hate groups pressure by removing advertising for All American Muslim. I still wont shop there and it's basically across the street from my apartment complex. Thankfully Home Depot is down the block  I just like it when a hate group wins. 

Q: Do you have any OCD like behaviors? (I always have to put green beans on a list regardless of what kind of list for some reason)


----------



## HottiMegan

that was supposed to read "I just DON'T like it when a hate group wins" ..


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Do you have any OCD like behaviors?



When I go up stairs, I always associate a proper side for the steps (basically am I supposed to start with the left or right foot). If I start on the 'wrong' foot for that particular flight of stairs, they just feel off, and I may switch my order just to 'match up.'

Q: When writing by hand, what do you prefer to write with? (mechanical pencil, a green ball point, a feather quill, whatever you find first....)


and a bonus answer, just because this is Dimensions....



CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you remember your favorite nursery rhyme or children's song? If so, what is it?


The one that really stuck in my head was: "Jack Sprat would eat no fat / His wife would eat no lean / and so betwixt the two / They licked the platter clean." Working together to eat up everything intrigued me even as a pre-schooler!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Tad said:


> Q: When writing by hand, what do you prefer to write with? (mechanical pencil, a green ball point, a feather quill, whatever you find first....)



A. I am a huge ink pen fanatic. I use just any old pen I can find, to take to work with me. But for personal use, I prefer a fine point. The finer, the better. And no gels. lol The sharpie fine point is one of my faves.

Q. If you had the power to bring back any show from your childhood, what show would that be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Captain Kangaroo. So many good memories. (And that Bob Keeshan sure did sport some awesome sideburns!)

Q: Why do you like to visit and post on this thread?


----------



## Lizzie

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Why do you like to visit and post on this thread?



A. Because it's interesting. 

Q. If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I'd love to live on the coast of California somewhere. I don't care if it's the chilly northern part or the trendy southern part. I just love the ocean. 

Q: Where or what is your personal retreat when you're stressed out?


----------



## LeoGibson

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Where or what is your personal retreat when you're stressed out?




A: A bar, one hopefully that has a good crowd, but isn't crowded and either has a killer jukebox, or karaoke going on. It also has at least one shuffleboard table and one Golden Tee golf game. Huge draft beers or nice and strong whiskey and soda's. Then I proceed to laugh, sing, and get drunk until said stress goes bye-bye.

Q: What is your biggest vice that you do *NOT* wish to get rid of?


----------



## balletguy

LeoGibson said:


> A: A bar, one hopefully that has a good crowd, but isn't crowded and either has a killer jukebox, or karaoke going on. It also has at least one shuffleboard table and one Golden Tee golf game. Huge draft beers or nice and strong whiskey and soda's. Then I proceed to laugh sing and get drunk until said stress goes bye-bye.
> 
> Q: What is your biggest vice that you do *NOT* wish to get rid of?



A. I am a basballe freak...I watch way too may games on mlb.com

Q. what is your favorite beer?


----------



## LeoGibson

balletguy said:


> Q. what is your favorite beer?



A: Free!!!!!

Q: When you decide to do some of that there serious drinking, do you prefer beer, wine, or liquor?


----------



## CastingPearls

Gin


Q: What was the last animated film you watched? Was it the first time you saw it? Would you see it again?


----------



## balletguy

A. Cars 2...1st Time...and last time it was not that good

Q. What is your favorite sport


----------



## rellis10

A: Football, soccer to you crazy americans.

Q: How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## penguin

rellis10 said:


> Q: How old were you when you had your first kiss?



A: With a girl, 11. A boy, 13.

Q: So you've got your own casino, and it's all going swimmingly. You need to find a head liner act for the season and you've got the money and connections to get whoever you want, living or dead (you have some fancy technology that brings the dead back to life just for this contract, so roll with it). Who do you choose to sign up for the sixth month run?


----------



## balletguy

A, I bring back ....Elvis

Q. Who would play you in a movie of your life?


----------



## CastingPearls

Bette Midler. Barring that, me. My best friend demands Bonnie Hunt play her too. LOL


Q: Great question, so let's keep it going:
Who would play YOU in the movie of YOUR life?


----------



## balletguy

hmmm. people say I look like the guy from mad men Jon Ham so I guess him

Q. What was the last movie you saw and did you like it?


----------



## CastingPearls

I saw Von Trier's Antichrist and Melancholia on the same day. Yes, they were both amazing but all his art is really brutal and not for everyone. 


Q: Do you have any bumper stickers? If so, what do they say? If not, what would one say if you had one?


----------



## HDANGEL15

A: No bumper stickers...but I have STICKERS....a devil girl COOP ART, a PHISH sticker, of course a HARLEY DAVIDSON sticker and an ALL GOOD FESTIVAL sticker as well 

Q: what book are you currently reading or wanting to read?
 

View attachment phish.jpg


View attachment coop devil.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> Q: what book are you currently reading or wanting to read?
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



A: Arranging Songs by Rikki Rooksby

Q: Describe yourself as much and as best as you can using one word and one word only, so make sure it encompasses everything you feel, that you are?


----------



## CastingPearls

Unforgettable


Q: What kind of wine do you drink with Crunchy Cheese Doodles?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What kind of wine do you drink with Crunchy Cheese Doodles?



A: What's the word? *Thunderbird* What's the price? *Fitty Twice*

Q: What's the biggest social faux pas you have ever made?


----------



## HDANGEL15

BEING incredibly drunk while visiting Hawaii and going to my friends- friends house for Thanksgiving. The house was covered in white carpet. I was drinking RED WINE and I SPILLED IT ALL OVER THE HOUSE....all nite. She kept trying to give me white wine, so it wouldn't stain 

Q. where would you like to live in not where you are already?


----------



## balletguy

A. Key West


Question: If the whole world could remember you for one thing after your death, what would you want it to be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: For being the healthiest 120 year old ever! 

Q: Nature vs. nurture: what do you believe was more important in who you ended up becoming?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Definitely nuture for me, i grew up in a very loving affection home and i am much like that today you live what you learn, although the is much to be said for genetics as well lol

Q: If someone offered you the option to become thin just like magic would you take the oppurtunity?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: No, but I would be happy to wave a magic wand that would erase fat-phobia! 

Q: Similar question, but what about a magic wand that would make you the size you wanted to be. Would you be taller? shorter? thinner? fatter?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> A: No, but I would be happy to wave a magic wand that would erase fat-phobia!
> 
> Q: Similar question, but what about a magic wand that would make you the size you wanted to be. Would you be taller? shorter? thinner? fatter?



A: Ooh, I think I may keep the 6' that I currently am, and keep the size too. I like me just the way I am.  I don't know if I could have said that a year ago, funny how time changes things.

Q: What five things would you grab in the event of a fire?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: My portable hard drive (because of all my pics on it); my photo albums (couple of them, but I'll count as one); my wallet (for ID); my grandfather's ring; and my old memory box (has letters from my Granny and other family members in it). They are about it in terms of things that I have that are irreplaceable.

Q: Do you sometimes wish you could just burn your place down and start over anew with the insurance money? And if you do, would you if you could (but you would not be able to bring anything out of the house with you)?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you sometimes wish you could just burn your place down and start over anew with the insurance money? And if you do, would you if you could (but you would not be able to bring anything out of the house with you)?



A: No, not really. I mean, there are days it would be nice to start fresh and travel light....but our hobbit-hole of a house is 80-90 years old and for all its creaks and quirks we love it, and wouldn't really want to be in something more modern. So there are days I'm tired of the job, of the city, etc, but really I'd hate to leave the house behind.

Q: How many times in your life have you moved where you were living? (if you went off to college then back home in the summer, I'd count that as two moves each year....but you can make up your own rules)


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> Q: How many times in your life have you moved where you were living? (if you went off to college then back home in the summer, I'd count that as two moves each year....but you can make up your own rules)



A: About 20 times all up. I've lived in this house about 4.5 years, which is the longest I've been in one place since I moved out of home in 1994. 

Q: Say you've got a cold. What's your get better remedy? I'm dosing myself up with cold and flu tablets and begging my daughter to let me nap


----------



## sweetfrancaise

penguin said:


> A: About 20 times all up. I've lived in this house about 4.5 years, which is the longest I've been in one place since I moved out of home in 1994.
> 
> Q: Say you've got a cold. What's your get better remedy? I'm dosing myself up with cold and flu tablets and begging my daughter to let me nap



A: Oh man, I'm just getting over the plague too. Force your daughter to allow you to nap? Drink apple juice, buy some new chapstick, drink some of that codeine cough syrup left over from your last bout of bronchitis and suck on Ricola natural herb lozenges. And watch Doris Day movies.

Now you know my coping mechanisms. Maybe they'll help you, but regardless, I hope you feel better soon!

Q: For those of us who obsessively climate control our houses, what is the ideal temperature inside the house during the day? At night?


----------



## Never2fat4me

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: For those of us who obsessively climate control our houses, what is the ideal temperature inside the house during the day? At night?



A: 72 degrees. Now if I could just get a thermostat that would switch between cool and heat automatically (a useful thing around this time of year), I would be in heaven!

Q: Are you a "hot" sleeper or a "cold" one?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Are you a "hot" sleeper or a "cold" one?



A: I like it cool when I'm sleeping (with a heavy pile of blankets on top of me--heavenly!). In the winter we turn the house down to 15C (59F), and honestly I wouldn't mind it a bit cooler for sleeping, it is just that when you get up in the morning that is kind of chilly. And I have a horrible time sleeping in sweltering summer weather 

Q: How reliably do you use sunscreen?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Tad said:


> Q: How reliably do you use sunscreen?



A: What? Such a thing exists....?  I'm realllllly bad at forgetting it. Every summer I go into lobster mode, it's sad. 

Q: When were you the proudest of yourself?


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: What? Such a thing exists....?  I'm realllllly bad at forgetting it. Every summer I go into lobster mode, it's sad.
> 
> Q: When were you the proudest of yourself?



A: When I got hired for my last job. It was pretty amazing.

Q: At what age did you learn how to swim and where did you learn?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: One of my earliest memories is of me in swim lessons at 4 years old. I really don't know at what point i was swimming. I've been doing it forever! I'm a total water baby 

Q: What's your best headache cure/treatment?


----------



## Captain Save

A. For me, a headache usually means withdrawal, so I get chocolate and espresso if I can; if not, it's either dehydration or a need to decompress, so I'll try drinking water if I can't get away for some alone time.

Q. Are there really any long term health issues caused by caffiene dependency, or is it simply a matter of making sure you get your daily fix?


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> A: One of my earliest memories is of me in swim lessons at 4 years old. I really don't know at what point i was swimming. I've been doing it forever! I'm a total water baby



I'm a water-baby too, Megan.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> A. For me, a headache usually means withdrawal, so I get chocolate and espresso if I can; if not, it's either dehydration or a need to decompress, so I'll try drinking water if I can't get away for some alone time.
> 
> Q. Are there really any long term health issues caused by caffiene dependency, or is it simply a matter of making sure you get your daily fix?




A: I would think that you're fine unless you start main-lining it or eating it with a shovel somehow. You know, a la Homer Simpson.

Q: Did you attend your high school dances? I LOVED THEM. Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

I never went to a HIGH SCHOOL anything....but Saturday nite I am going to a SOBER PROM!!! I am so excited!!

Q: What's your GUILTY pleasure


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> Q: What's your GUILTY pleasure




A: I don't really have any guilty pleasures because I just like what I like and mine is the only opinion that matters in that regard. To pull out an old expression from my high school years, "There ain't no shame in my game." 

Q: Do you attend your high school reunions and why or why not, whichever the case may be?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> A: I don't really have any guilty pleasures because I just like what I like and mine is the only opinion that matters in that regard. To pull out an old expression from my high school years, "There ain't no shame in my game."
> 
> Q: Do you attend your high school reunions and why or why not, whichever the case may be?




I went to both and they were great. The 20th *cough* was an absolute blast. I didn't get home until 5:30am and I never drank. Haha.

Our high school is having an all class reunion this summer and i'm going to that with my friends as well. Good tight knit group of people.


----------



## balletguy

A. No I do not. No reason why I don't I guess just did not remain friends with the kids I went to highschool with

Q. If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be and why?


----------



## one2one

A: That's a tough one, but probably Italy. With their food, art and culture, I'm just sure my heart would be at home.

Q: When were you the happiest in you life, so far?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I think this is the happiest I've been in my life in a long time although my childhood was pretty great too, have had the opportunity to get to know some awesome individual here and life is getting better(will try to keep yas updated  )

Q: Do you have a set time on telling someone you love them like days weeks months hours, do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## CastingPearls

NewfieGal said:


> A: I think this is the happiest I've been in my life in a long time although my childhood was pretty great too, have had the opportunity to get to know some awesome individual here and life is getting better(will try to keep yas updated  )
> 
> Q: Do you have a set time on telling someone you love them like days weeks months hours, do you believe in love at first sight?


I do believe in love at first sight. I think it can happen but what most people think of as love at first sight is infatuation or lust. I don't have a set time on when I tell someone I love them. Friends and family, I tell them all the time. I say how I feel. I used to tell men I loved that I loved them, when I loved them, I didn't wait but now I don't say it. Then again, I'm not in love right now. I really believe now that I give too much, emotionally and it hasn't worked out well so I'm taking a break from the whole romance thing. I'm not in a place to trust anyone, nevermind love them. It's complicated.

Q: If you could do anything you wanted for a living, what would it be?


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you could do anything you wanted for a living, what would it be?



A: Stay at home millionaire mother.

Q: I had the best bacon ever for breakfast today. What did you have?


----------



## LeoGibson

penguin said:


> Q: I had the best bacon ever for breakfast today. What did you have?



A: Leftover apple smoked pork ribeye, cheddar cheese, and a ruby red grapefruit.

Q: What car would you buy for yourself if money was not an issue?


----------



## balletguy

A. An old Ford Truck from the 50's

Q. Who is your favorite singer ever
?


----------



## LeoGibson

balletguy said:


> Q. Who is your favorite singer ever?



A: Otis Redding

Q: Who is your favorite musician of all time and what instrument do they play?


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> A: Otis Redding
> 
> Q: Who is your favorite musician of all time and what instrument do they play?


I can't pick just one so:
Jeff Buckley and Eric Clapton: Guitar
Bonnie Raitt: Steel guitar
Leonard Cohen, John Hiatt, Adele, Tom Waits, Billy Joel: Piano (Hiatt also for guitar), singer, songwriters
Too many others to name and I feel I'd do an injustice to bands and singers by leaving so many out.

Q: Do you have any good luck charms?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> I can't pick just one so:
> Jeff Buckley and Eric Clapton: Guitar
> Bonnie Raitt: Steel guitar
> Leonard Cohen, John Hiatt, Adele, Tom Waits, Billy Joel: Piano (Hiatt also for guitar), singer, songwriters
> Too many others to name and I feel I'd do an injustice to bands and singers by leaving so many out.
> 
> Q: Do you have any good luck charms?



(Oh, I ADORE Jeff Buckley!)

A: I have a pair of socks and a necklace that aren't necessarily good luck charms, they're comfort charms. The socks were leant and the necklace given by someone I loved who died far too young.

Q: Do you celebrate Easter? For the religious aspect or more because it's a time to see family/friends?


----------



## HDANGEL15

NO Celebration for Easter at all.....GREATFUL for that 



Q: WHAT ARE your favorite SHOES right now?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

HDANGEL15 said:


> Q: WHAT ARE your favorite SHOES right now?[/SIZE][/FONT]



A: Probably my red Toms at the moment. They're comfy and I think they go with most of what I own. I have like 4 pairs of them, but always find myself coming back to the red ones. 


Q: When was the last time you were mean to someone, justified or not? 

View attachment 424a4bc0803b11e18cf91231380fd29b_7.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: When was the last time you were mean to someone, justified or not?




A: While I'm sure I have done some mean or hurtful things without meaning to as an adult, I can't honestly point to one time where I have just been aggressively mean and nasty to anyone. The last time I can recall was saying some mean things to another kid back in jr. high school.

Q: Do you hold on to any bad things that happened to you growing up, or still have a strong dislike for anyone that was mean to you?


----------



## HottiMegan

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Do you hold on to any bad things that happened to you growing up, or still have a strong dislike for anyone that was mean to you?



A: I don't think i hold on to any specific things but i do think the mean things that people have done to me over the years have help shaped me to who I am. I don't dwell on anything though. 

Q: What's your ideal ice cream sundae?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Maple walnut, pralines and cream, and butter pecan ice cream covered in caramel sauce with some pieces of pound cake on top. (Gee, thanks for that question, Megan - now I want that more than I should at 6:30 in the morning! )

Q: If a tv show would feature you in a guest spot as yourself, which one and what would you want to be doing on it?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: If a tv show would feature you in a guest spot as yourself, which one and what would you want to be doing on it?



A: Glee!!!! Without a doubt. It seems like they have a lot of fun on that show, and uh....Darren Criss. Yeah, he's a pretty big deciding factor in my choosing that show. Man + Bowtie = Yum.

Q: Do you have any pets? If so, do you treat them like pets, or like members of the family? By that I mean, do they sleep on the bed, get their own stocking at Christmas, etc.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a small longhair black calico daughter named Wonton. She is my world. If she wanted to eat my last bite of anything, I would give it to her happily. She gets her own everything. When I left a very bad marriage, I was more concerned with her safety than my own. I felt that she saved my life by simply existing. It's one thing to be blessed with a pet. It's something else to be blessed with a special pet. She's even beyond that. I adore her.

Q: Along similar lines, what was/is the name of your most special pet? If you don't have pets, was there one in your life that you especially enjoyed, like a friend's or neighbor's?


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I have a small longhair black calico daughter named Wonton. She is my world. If she wanted to eat my last bite of anything, I would give it to her happily. She gets her own everything. When I left a very bad marriage, I was more concerned with her safety than my own. I felt that she saved my life by simply existing. It's one thing to be blessed with a pet. It's something else to be blessed with a special pet. She's even beyond that. I adore her.
> 
> Q: Along similar lines, what was/is the name of your most special pet? If you don't have pets, was there one in your life that you especially enjoyed, like a friend's or neighbor's?



My baby girlcat, Callie. When I first got her i'm not sure who was more scared, her or I. I later found out she was born on my birthday so it was a match for sure. She knew me better than I knew myself and I miss her every day. 

View attachment ca.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> My baby girlcat, Callie. When I first got her i'm not sure who was more scared, her or I. I later found out she was born on my birthday so it was a match for sure. She knew me better than I knew myself and I miss her every day.



psssssssssssssssst ...hey Surly....ask a Q


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> My baby girlcat, Callie. When I first got her i'm not sure who was more scared, her or I. I later found out she was born on my birthday so it was a match for sure. She knew me better than I knew myself and I miss her every day.




I always forget to do the asking after. Haha.


*What is the career you THINK you should be doing? * I always wanted to be in Music and I was for years, but as I got older I realized I should have done something with law enforcement.


----------



## Captain Save

Honestly, not having a question to ask sometimes discourages me from joining the fun in this thread.

A) I think I should be writing editorials and articles lampooning established assumptions which have been used to for purposes not in the public interest; corporate interests should not have a complete stranglehold on the design of a society, no matter how utopian the vision.

Q) A drug is available that maximizes the intellectual capacity of the human brain, with no side effects. Are you using?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Captain Save said:


> Q) A drug is available that maximizes the intellectual capacity of the human brain, with no side effects. Are you using?



A: Hm. I'd say yes, but then I wonder if I'd be able to have as much fun if I was intellectual about everything ll the time. You know, enjoying something dumb can be so much fun until someone over analyzes it and it's all sunk. So, maybe? Like, when I'm at work. Or researching. 

Q: What's your favorite joke?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: two newfies garge and buddy was out fer supper this night when garge looked across the way and noticed a woman choking, garge said hold on i knows what to do, he ran over pulled down the womans pants and licked his tongue up her butt cheeks the woman is so shocked she jumped and out came the object that was choking her...garge calmly walked back to his table where buddy was still sitting, buddy said to garge proudly good job ol' man i didn't know you knew the "hind lick" maneuver 

Q: Are you working at a job you love and always wanted or kust killing time till retirement, whats your dream job?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Are you working at a job you love and always wanted or kust killing time till retirement, whats your dream job?



A: I feel fortunate that I don't have to work, and can instead study and pursue things that interest me, so I do freelance makeup and photography some when I'm not busy with class. When I was in high school, I wanted the discount at Levis, so I worked there for awhile, and really loved it! It wasn't really a job, it was just getting paid to hang out with people. Dream job? Honestly, I get bored doing the same thing all the time, so my dream job would be one where I could constantly change my routine, and preferably in the fashion/cosmetics industry.

Q: What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## balletguy

A. Mango

Q. If your life were like a song what song would it be?


----------



## bigpapi4u

balletguy said:


> A. Mango
> 
> Q. If your life were like a song what song would it be?



A:right now hurt-by johnny cash
q:what its more inportant personality or sex appeal?


----------



## rellis10

A: Personality, hands down. But sex has never been REALLY important to me anyway.

Q: For guys, do you prefer having facial hair or being clean shaven? For a girl, do you prefer a guy to have facial hair or be clean shaven?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: while sex appeal is important a great personality last far long after the initial love/lust... i myself think appeal is important but rather have someone i can talk to about anything and share laughs with and enjoy all around whats the good of sex appeal if the person has the IQ of a turnip lol

Q: Same type of question would you rather brains or beauty for yourself and your partner?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I like it both a clean shaven face is nice but stubble is sexy and facial hair thats not overwhelming is distinguished

Q: would you date or marry someone your family or friends didn't like?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Same type of question would you rather brains or beauty for yourself and your partner?





NewfieGal said:


> Q: would you date or marry someone your family or friends didn't like?



A double-hitter! First, brains. I need good conversation.

Second, no. I've cultivated a very good circle & my immediate family mean a lot to me. Most of them trust me to make the right decision and don't question me, so if they all, more or less, didn't like someone I was seeing, I'd be thinking very hard about why I was with him to begin with.

Q: How long have you known your dearest friend? How did you meet?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I have known my dearest friend for 31 years we meet when I was born lol my dearest friend is my big sister who is just 2 years older then me

Q: whats is the one TV show you know you could watch forever?


----------



## Mathias

A: The anime "Blassrieter. It's such a well told story.

Q: What's your favorite junk food?


----------



## CastingPearls

Willy Wonka Runts


Q: You find a hair in food you prepared yourself. Do you pull it out and eat the food or lose your appetite?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Willy Wonka Runts
> 
> 
> Q: You find a hair in food you prepared yourself. Do you pull it out and eat the food or lose your appetite?



pull it out and keep eating, my hair gets into everything so it is unfortunately not that uncommon an occurance

Q: What is your favourite album so far this year?


----------



## CastingPearls

Leonard Cohen's Old Ideas 

Q: Not necessarily your favorite color, but what color just makes you HAPPY?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yellow. It is so bright and happy.

Q: You get in an accident and lose one of your five senses. Which would you choose it to be and why?


----------



## HDANGEL15

I would choose Smell, I don't think I could live without the others, and this one although can be wonderful...can be horrible as well LOL

Q: do you have a favorite tv series/program/soap opera you follow?


----------



## spiritangel

HDANGEL15 said:


> I would choose Smell, I don't think I could live without the others, and this one although can be wonderful...can be horrible as well LOL
> 
> Q: do you have a favorite tv series/program/soap opera you follow?



Gossip girl, chuck, and top chef, Dr Who, am sure there is a list 


Q: What is one show you wish they would bring back in an updated version (like they have done over the years with trek and Dr Who)?


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is one show you wish they would bring back in an updated version (like they have done over the years with trek and Dr Who)?



A: Space: 1999 !!! (but obviously a different year would have to be used)

Q: Who is your favorite Nintendo or Sega character?


----------



## bigpapi4u

willowmoon said:


> Q: Who is your favorite Nintendo or Sega character?



A:link 
Q:if you could start over again would you change something

Sent from my SAMSUNG INFUSE 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## TwilightStarr

bigpapi4u said:


> Q:if you could start over again would you change something




I should say no because everything I've been through has made me who I am today but honestly there are a million things I would really consider changing.

Q: If you could do ANYTHING right now, what would it be?


----------



## Surlysomething

TwilightStarr said:


> I should say no because everything I've been through has made me who I am today but honestly there are a million things I would really consider changing.
> 
> Q: If you could do ANYTHING right now, what would it be?


 
A: I would quit this job on the spot. Alas, I have bills to pay. 


Q: What are your happiest times of the day?


----------



## balletguy

A. Beertime

Q. Do you plan on going on any vacations anytime soon?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I never go anywhere for vacation... i go on staycation lol i stay around home go to the beach etc around here

Q: whats your favorite song and why?


----------



## balletguy

A. Good question..I have sooo many at this point I will say It's My Job by Jimmy Buffett because right now I hate my job and this song gets me thru.

Q. What is your favorite TV show from the 80s


----------



## NewfieGal

A: so many options 80's TV was awesome... gonna have to go with Fraggle Rock... what can i say i was a kid in the 80s lol...

Q: You have a plane ticket open to anywhere so where are you going and what sights do you hope to see when you get there?


----------



## balletguy

a. wyoming and i hope i see a man who gives me 5 Million Cash

Q. If you had to write a book about someone, who would it be n why


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> a. wyoming and i hope i see a man who gives me 5 Million Cash
> 
> Q. If you had to write a book about someone, who would it be n why



A: My great-great-aunt Eleanor, I think. A woman who graduated college and traveled the world only to come home and care for her mother the rest of her life. I'd love to research her life, find out what she's seen, write down her grand adventure and give an answer to why she came home.

Q: Do you have any in/famous relatives?


----------



## LeoGibson

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Do you have any in/famous relatives?



A: Sort of, a cousin that was miss California or miss teen California, or one of those pageants like that about 25 years or so ago.

Q: In this era of fractured of radio and tv and movies due to the numerous outlets and ease of production, do you think this has enabled a creative boom in the entertainment arts or has the glut just made things too convoluted and hard to find the shining excellence?


----------



## rellis10

LeoGibson said:


> A: Sort of, a cousin that was miss California or miss teen California, or one of those pageants like that about 25 years or so ago.
> 
> Q: In this era of fractured of radio and tv and movies due to the numerous outlets and ease of production, do you think this has enabled a creative boom in the entertainment arts or has the glut just made things too convoluted and hard to find the shining excellence?



In short, I'd agree with the second point; there has been a large boost in people contributing to things like TV and Film, and this is creating a thick layer of shiny polished rehashes and unoriginal money spinners with so much unrealised creativity laying in wait below it. But there IS that creativity out there (and a lot of it) if you're willing to look in the right places.

A: Is there one actor or actress you simply can't stand and won't watch anything with them in?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Rosie Perez. I think she is an ok actress, but I just cannot stand her voice.

Q: How big a TV is just the right size for you? and have you got one that size or is it just a wish?


----------



## CastingPearls

I left a 48 inch flatscreen when I left ex-spouse. I didn't care because I don't watch much TV. There's a 15 inch flatscreen in the bedroom which I might take with me when I show up unexpectedly with a truck and twenty friends. Hope he's not too attached to it. Or a lot of other stuff.

Q: When you were a child, did you want a different name? If so, what was it? Did you like your own name as a kid?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: When you were a child, did you want a different name? If so, what was it? Did you like your own name as a kid?



A: No, I didn't like my name as a kid, my full name nor my shortened version of it. I wanted a tough guy name. I think I wanted to be called Snake if I remember correctly.

Q: Did you do anything that you wanted to do badly in childhood as soon as you reached adulthood, like changing your name or getting a tattoo, or whatever?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: no i didnt as a kid i really wanted a mohawk lol... can't see myself coming to work at the hospital with one now lol!

Q: Do you have a tattoo if so what do you have and where... if not where would you out one and where?


----------



## Aust99

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Do you have a tattoo if so what do you have and where... if not where would you out one and where?



A: Not yet. The only thing I have ever considered getting is a crown with 5 points to tie in with my family name and members... It's something my sister and I are considering... I'd want it in my back, between my shoulders.


Q: Does anyone famous come from your town/ city?

My city has Heath Ledger and Rolf Harris (lol) and Sam Worthington.


----------



## TwilightStarr

> Q: Does anyone famous come from your town/city?



A: I know there is more than one, I just can't think any right now except for Jennifer Lawrence, since everybody is talking about her in Hunger Games.

Q: What was the last good concert you went to?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I went to see Reba, she was awesome, Victoria Banks opened for her and for a girl and a guitar she was fabulous... love country music!

Q: If you could go to a concert anywhere in the world who would you want to see and where?


----------



## willowmoon

NewfieGal said:


> Q: If you could go to a concert anywhere in the world who would you want to see and where?



A: Duran Duran & basically anywhere. Haven't been able to see them since 1988 due to ridiculous scalper prices. 

Q: What celebrity would you like to see drop off the face of the earth?


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> A: Duran Duran & basically anywhere. Haven't been able to see them since 1988 due to ridiculous scalper prices.
> 
> Q: What celebrity would you like to see drop off the face of the earth?



A: Simon Cowell, I hate what his stupid talent shows have done to music and TV in general.

Q: What celebrity would you most like to see back from the dead?


----------



## Yakatori

A: That's a terrific question, because what most immediately comes to mind are two extremes: some of the most talented actors and musicians and thoughts of "Oh, wow, what more could they've done...if they'd lived to be old and fat" I mean the Bogarts and Hendrix's and Lenny Bruce's. Or, on the other hand, folks who just, sort of, lived hard and died young: A James Dean or a Janice Joplin or a Chris Farley. But I think, each of these, in their own way, had sort of come into their own, you know? I think they'd done what they were supposed to have, so to speak.

And so, what I'm left most curious about, I guess, is the type of stars where, I dunno, you just kind of wonder if...if only they'd turned a certain corner...how differently things could've been. If maybe they'd have gone on to produce some of the most significant work of their life. On that measure, I would really like to give a guy like Chris Penn another shot. Just bring him back right exactly where he left off. With just, maybe, a near-death type of experience that would just inspire him a little to want to produce just one or two more things of real quality. That would be interesting to see what would result, maybe a prequel to _Reservoir Dogs_ or something like that.... Or maybe, kind of like Sharon Stone in Basic Instinct, he would find in some particular film a vehicle through which he could establish himself on a whole other level even if as a middle-aged actor.

Q. Okay, without really spoiling it for folks who haven't seen it yet, let's say the characters of _*Lost*_ all seem to exist in at least two separate dimensions or worlds. One that's kind of effed up in a way of looking at it...that we could call, for that character, their Bizzaro world; where they're, sort of, dealing through the moral repercussions and implications of some sort of tragic error. And then, of course, there's this other idealized sort of place; but maybe it's not quite as real as it might seem? Anyway, do you ever find yourself thinking you're in one version of those or another? Which one? Does it sometimes seem to change or flip as though what you really thought/strongly felt belonged in the "Bizzaro-world" was really, ultimately, the more practical course ? What does it seem to hinge on?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Yakatori said:


> Q. Okay, without really spoiling it for folks who haven't seen it yet, let's say the characters of _*Lost*_ all seem to exist in at least two separate dimensions or worlds. One that's kind of effed up in a way of looking at it...that we could call, for that character, their Bizzaro world; where they're, sort of, dealing through the moral repercussions and implications of some sort of tragic error. And then, of course, there's this other idealized sort of place; but maybe it's not quite as real as it might seem? Anyway, do you ever find yourself thinking you're in one version of those or another? Which one? Does it sometimes seem to change or flip as though what you really thought/strongly felt belonged in the "Bizzaro-world" was really, ultimately, the more practical course ? What does it seem to hinge on?



A: There have _definitely_ been days I've wondered whether I was dreaming, or if the reality I was experiencing was the same reality everyone else knew. I thought about this as a kid too. Thinking, what if what I think is green doesn't match everyone else's idea of green? Some days I have interactions with people who are so disassociated from any sort of reality I know that I start to wonder if I'm wrong. 

I watched the show "Awake", only the first episode. It was a lot for me to handle emotionally, very close to an experience I've had myself. Anyway, the lead protagonist exists in two realities. I wonder sometimes if I, too, have two separate realities. And if I try hard enough I can find the reality I feel like I'd be happier with. I try to remain in this plane of existence--so far, as bad as things have been, and who I'm missing, life is okay. 

Q: To lighten up that mood... ahem, what did you have for dinner tonight? I made lemon pepper chicken with a bean ragout and roasted garlic mushrooms. IT WAS DELICIOUS, if I do say so myself.


----------



## CastingPearls

I had sausage and broccoli rabe ravioli, coconut shrimp with orange marmalade dipping sauce and for dessert I had peanut butter chiffon pie. 

And about five cocktails. Or maybe seven. LOL


Q: If you imbibe, what is your favorite cocktail? Not a cocktail person? Favorite beer or wine? Not a drinker: Favorite beverage. WORK WITH ME!!!


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I had sausage and broccoli rabe ravioli, coconut shrimp with orange marmalade dipping sauce and for dessert I had peanut butter chiffon pie.
> 
> And about five cocktails. Or maybe seven. LOL
> 
> 
> Q: If you imbibe, what is your favorite cocktail? Not a cocktail person? Favorite beer or wine? Not a drinker: Favorite beverage. WORK WITH ME!!!




I love a black russian, or mohito

Q: What is the best cocktail you have made up or put your own twist on?


----------



## CastingPearls

I made up a White Roman, which is cream, vanilla vodka and Amaretto de Saronno. It's the almond version of a White Russian. I also made a Christmas Angel Martini which I made in honor of my sister whose birthday was on Christmas Eve.

Q: Sequins or glitter. You get to choose one for the rest of your life. If you're a man, you still have to choose. CHOOSE WISELY!!!!


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> I made up a White Roman, which is cream, vanilla vodka and Amaretto de Saronno. It's the almond version of a White Russian. I also made a Christmas Angel Martini which I made in honor of my sister whose birthday was on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Q: Sequins or glitter. You get to choose one for the rest of your life. If you're a man, you still have to choose. CHOOSE WISELY!!!!



A: I really don't like either one.

Q: Do I honestly still have to choose?


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes.

This thread is in suspension until Matt answers.


----------



## rockhound225

Can I submit an answer instead, so long as it too is in the form a question?


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Yes.
> 
> This thread is in suspension until Matt answers.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## spiritangel

Matty pretty please answer the pretty ladies question

please do not treat this like Barney and well any challenge we could need a new thread if you do


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Yes.
> 
> This thread is in suspension until Matt answers.



**Sigh** A: Glitter. I mean, if I HAVE to choose. :doh:

Q: What's a book you've read that you started to like, but ended up being dissapointed by the way it ended?


----------



## Captain Save

A. The last book of the Twilight series. If I can at least put myself into the atmosphere of the story it becomes a welcome distraction from reality, like a vacation or a new experience, and that I enjoy. I read the Twilight books as research, as I wanted to know what my daughter was reading (that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it!) Some of it was unexpected; the rest was a letdown from the anticipation built throughout the series. 

Q. Can someone recommend a good whiskey cocktail not involving cola or beer?


----------



## CastingPearls

Jack Daniels Berry Breeze. 1 part each of JD and peach schnapps, and a handful of crushed blackberries or blueberries and a mint leaf. Add to ice in shaker, strain into a double old-fashioned over crushed ice. Serve with a mint leaf garnish.

EDT: I personally make this a double so it would be 2 parts each....

Q: Do you like to watch TV in the dark or with a light on?


----------



## Captain Save

Mmmmm, a _double_, like, _go hard or go home;_ it's music to my ears!

A. In the dark, so I don't get distracted by anything in the room with me.

Q. How much foliage do you like having in your home?


----------



## Tad

Captain Save said:


> Q. How much foliage do you like having in your home?



A: In the winter months, a pot of grass for the cat to chew on. Anything else....I just hate looking at the poor, brown, withered remains. I do fine with plants outside, but potted plants don't seem to do as well with that 'benign neglect' regime that the tomatoes and lemonbalm and so forth like.

Q: Vegetable garden, flower garden, rock garden....what sort of garden do you keep, or would you like to keep if you had space and time? (or why do gardens and you not mix?)


----------



## Captain Save

A. I have two bamboo plants and two cactii on my living room table, each between two and three ft tall; unchecked by logistical limitations, I would likely have this.

Q. If a computer's microprocessor was the size of a baseball, would it become smarter than it's user?


----------



## rockhound225

A: A computer is only as smart as it user. It is a tool at this time and can only be used as such.

Q: If you were to win the lotto is afternoon, which would you do first; give money to someone or spend on yourself?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: sorry if it sounds bad but me... i would quit my job and start travelling to meet everyone then host one wicked party for us Dimsters 

Q: Whats the first thing on your bucket list if you found out you have only a short time to live?


----------



## rockhound225

Sounds almost exactly like what I would do too. 

A: Tell someone I've know for a long time that I love them, and then go West till I reach to ocean.

Q: If you could have any job in the world, and receive instant training and knowledge needed to do it, what would it be?


----------



## spiritangel

rockhound225 said:


> Sounds almost exactly like what I would do too.
> 
> A: Tell someone I've know for a long time that I love them, and then go West till I reach to ocean.
> 
> Q: If you could have any job in the world, and receive instant training and knowledge needed to do it, what would it be?



I want my own craft mega store type thing, Scrapbooking, with at least two rooms for classes, a cafe, a photo printing place and the ability to mix all my passions into one that is my dream job. 

Q: What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## danielson123

spiritangel said:


> Q: What did you want to be when you grew up?



A: My mom has told me that I always said I wanted to be a taxi driver, so I could drive her around, since she doesn't know how. I think it's because reruns of Taxi made it look so appealing.

Q: Do you ever have trouble sleeping? What do you do to help you fall asleep if you're having trouble?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm a life-long insomniac and have been taking prescription Ambien CR since it came out on the market. However, I've been doing guided mediation and hypnosis-meditation for the past month or so and haven't needed any sleep-aids so far so I'm considering it a success and myself as an enthusiastic endorser of meditation.

Q: How many windows do you have open on your computer right now?


----------



## Mathias

A: Aside from this one, two. I'm watching a 100% video walkthrough of Arkham City and I'm on Pottermore in the other. I got sorted into Slytherin!! 

A: Do you like jellybeans, and if so what are your five favorite flavors?


----------



## littlefairywren

Do you like jellybeans, and if so what are your five favorite flavors?

I'm not really a lolly eater, but if it's red or purple it's in my mouth. Anything green is left behind.

Q: What is your idea of romance?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Romance is always good, it can be so simple as a look or a touch, i am affectionate so i like hugs and kisses all the way, romance is different for everyone, i think its something you do to show your partner that you love them, a smile can be worth a 1000 beautiful words

Q: what are the top 3 websites you check out daily?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

NewfieGal said:


> Q: what are the top 3 websites you check out daily?



A: Beyond Dims?  Pajiba (an entertainment news site), The Hairpin (a best-of-the-day site without the celeb gossip) and Facebook.

Q: I just saw _Cabin in the Woods_ last night and it was FABULOUS. I don't normally like scary movies, but this was a cut above. Are you a scary movie watcher? Why/why not?


----------



## spiritangel

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Beyond Dims?  Pajiba (an entertainment news site), The Hairpin (a best-of-the-day site without the celeb gossip) and Facebook.
> 
> Q: I just saw _Cabin in the Woods_ last night and it was FABULOUS. I don't normally like scary movies, but this was a cut above. Are you a scary movie watcher? Why/why not?



No because honestly I preffer to laugh or get lost in an adventure, I also try to limit the amount of violence I watch as I truly believe everything we watch and such stays in our subconscious and has an impact on our lives

Q: What is one game from your childhood you wish you could still play now?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

spiritangel said:


> No because honestly I preffer to laugh or get lost in an adventure, I also try to limit the amount of violence I watch as I truly believe everything we watch and such stays in our subconscious and has an impact on our lives
> 
> Q: What is one game from your childhood you wish you could still play now?



A: The one with the big parachute, where all the kids get together and run around and the light comes through tinted those bright colors. I don't even remember how to play, but I know I enjoyed it! I didn't realize how beautiful it was in there until I grew up. 

Q: What was the best hairstyle or your favorite haircut that you've ever had?


----------



## balletguy

A. I had a pony tail in college..I kinda liked it but it was kind of a pain in the ass too. I lik it now too kinda shaggy but I can greese it up when I go to work and I look pretty slick.

Q What was the most favorite book u have read?


----------



## CastingPearls

A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole


Q: How long can you go without looking in a mirror? A week? Days? Hours?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole
> 
> 
> Q: How long can you go without looking in a mirror? A week? Days? Hours?



Hours there is a mirror opposite my toilet and when I was my hands so not really a choice (got to love a rental place who puts a mirror opposite the toilet?


Q: How do you feel when you look in the mirror?


----------



## CastingPearls

I feel awesome but it's not because of my face or body, but because of what's in my eyes. I got my mojo back but there's more. So much more. 

Q: Would you rather sleep in a cool/cold room with lots of blankets or a warm/hot room with no blankets?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: definitely a cool room with a blanket easier to get warmed up then it is too stay cool when it's too hot!

Q: how do you sleep side stomach back? And do you prefer a particular spot in the bed like left right ir middle?


----------



## CastingPearls

I used to sleep on my right side only but now since I've lost a lot of weight, I sleep on all four-depending on whichever is most comfortable. If a bed is up against a wall, I prefer to sleep on the outside edge. I've never quite been able to be a middle-of-the-bed sleeper. Sexer, yes. lol Sleeper, no. 

Q: Do you use any IMs like Yahoo or AOL and if so, how do you feel when you're in another window and a message window pops up? (I get irritated unless it's someone I haven't heard from in a long time.)


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you use any IMs like Yahoo or AOL and if so, how do you feel when you're in another window and a message window pops up? (I get irritated unless it's someone I haven't heard from in a long time.)



A:No. Wouldn't bother me too much though if I did and it happened.

Q: Do you let your dogs sleep in bed with you? (Would you if you don't currently have any?)


----------



## balletguy

A. I dont have them but yes I would

Q. What is the weather like where u are right now


----------



## NewfieGal

A: kinda cold and foggy but the sun did shine today  got slightly sunburned while reading outside today

Q: what is the strangest thing you've ever eaten and would you eat it again?


----------



## spiritangel

NewfieGal said:


> A: kinda cold and foggy but the sun did shine today  got slightly sunburned while reading outside today
> 
> Q: what is the strangest thing you've ever eaten and would you eat it again?



Lambs Brain, in the last year or two of primary school I had an Egyption friend and I found her jumper when Dad was doing repairs at the school as she did not live far away, in their culture it is rude not to accept offered food so they will keep offering till you accept. I did not know what I was eating till half way through it. Would I do it again probably not my tastes have changed a lot since then even in how I like my steak cooked


Q: What is one of your best food memories?


----------



## Amatrix

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is one of your best food memories?



A: When my grandma taught me how to make and pull taffy.
I have a small scar on my left thumb from a bit of the hot taffy popping on to my skin. She took an ice cube and held it there until I stopped crying. We made purple and blue swirled taffy. I wanted to keep pulling, but it was starting to harden. 

Q: When putting together furniture, do you read the directions or jump right on in?


----------



## spiritangel

Amatrix said:


> A: When my grandma taught me how to make and pull taffy.
> I have a small scar on my left thumb from a bit of the hot taffy popping on to my skin. She took an ice cube and held it there until I stopped crying. We made purple and blue swirled taffy. I wanted to keep pulling, but it was starting to harden.
> 
> Q: When putting together furniture, do you read the directions or jump right on in?




I look at the diagram jump right in and reffer to the instructions if I get stuck 


Q: What makes you unique?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I don't really think i have an unique qualities... i guess being from Newfie is unique here lol I'm just ordinary just in a bigger size lol

Q: what is your best quality and your worst one?


----------



## LeoGibson

NewfieGal said:


> Q: what is your best quality and your worst one?



A: At times they are one and the same. Honesty. Although I have learned with age to temper "brutal" honesty when it is not needed and to be more diplomatic to spare feelings. But for the most part, what you see is what you get, I operate at face value. Barring that, I'd say that my worst quality is that I can get really really lazy if I'm not mindful of things. I love nothing more than sleeping and hanging out and playing guitar and listening to music and drinking, and I'll get nothing accomplished that I need to. 

Q: What personality trait would you like to change and have you had any change over time without actively trying to change it?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: unfortunately yes i have a trait that needs changing i do have a jealousy streak when in a relationship its not overwhelming or anything but it's there guess i do have trust issues from my past...i have changed i guess as I've gotten older i lose my temper less i care less about what people think of me I'm happy as I am without their opinion...

Q: What did you do this weekend, was it what you wanted to be doing?


----------



## penguin

NewfieGal said:


> Q: What did you do this weekend, was it what you wanted to be doing?



A: Yesterday was my daughter's birthday party, so we went to McDonald's to do that, because I didn't feel like doing it at home. Yay! I wanted to be sleeping, because I haven't been getting enough of that lately. I plan on doing some today.

Q: What's one question you never ask but always want to?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Who thinks I'm awesome? LOL just kidding ... hmm I guess I would never ask questions about relationships cause no two are the same and I would save it for the singles board


Q: What's the most embarrasing thing anyone has ever asked you about


----------



## balletguy

A. I sometimetimes will leave my zipper open...and its not really a question its kinda like um...ur zipper is open

Q.What is your favorite food and why


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Definitely BBQ...seriously you can stick almost anything on the grill put some sauce on it and it tastes good plus less pots and pans to clean up lol...

Q: Do you believe in marriage and having one person forever?


----------



## balletguy

A. Yes

Q. If you had to write a book about someone who would it be about?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

I would
Like to write about arnold Schwarzenegger he's the most awesome guy ever! 

Q: what is the wierdest place you have ever been caught having sex


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I think i would right a book about fat acceptance and gather material from real life examples and forget the statistics stuff get opinions and stories from the bigger community and their lives and the point of view of those who enjoy us for being who we are...anyone gonna read it lol

Q: Whats you favorite thing to do in your spare time?


----------



## balletguy

A. Drink

Q. What time of day is it where u live right now


----------



## Mitchapalooza

A: it's 2 pm near me 

Q: how many kids does everyone have?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I've never had the priveledge of being a parent but i hear and see it often as an aunt of 5 lol

Q: what is the worse thing anyone has ever said to you?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

NewfieGal said:


> A: I've never had the priveledge of being a parent but i hear and see it often as an aunt of 5 lol
> 
> Q: what is the worse thing anyone has ever said to you?



A: I've been pretty fortunate in my life, my brothers friend called me a cow once when I was a teenager, that kind of sucked. But, if that's the worst I get my whole life, I'm not complaining!

Q: How long does it take you to get ready in the morning?


----------



## CastingPearls

It depends. If I have to run out of the house, I will literally wash my face, brush my teeth, clip up my hair, get dressed and fly--15 minutes tops. If I have stuff to do, then the usual is an hour and a half.

Q: What is your favorite catalog/brochure?


----------



## balletguy

A. The Dogfish Head newsletter

Q. What is your favorite type of music


----------



## Jeeshcristina

balletguy said:


> A. The Dogfish Head newsletter
> 
> Q. What is your favorite type of music



A: I love all kinds, but if I have to pick, I'm going to go with more indie/folk type. Bright Eyes, Bon Iver, Arcade Fire type stuff.

Q: Do you have any siblings?


----------



## balletguy

A. I have 3 sisters

Q. What is your favorite type of season?


----------



## Mathias

A: The Fall. I always enjoy taking pictures of my surrounding area when the leaves change.

Q: Are you the youngest or oldest of your siblings?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I'm the lucky middle child the oldest is a girl the youngest is a boy so nothing special going for me lol also the only bigger one my siblings are not model thin but not big like me ...but different is ok with me i like being different 

Q: If you could be the opposite sex for a day what would you any differently then usual?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Well, I hopefully would use a different bathroom (might kinda shock the guys if I did not)! For a single day, it would really be hard to say there would be much different being a woman instead of a man than there would be from just being someone different. Assuming I was attractive enough, having guys open doors for me and buying me drinks might be kinda nice, but then maybe people would assume I was not as capable of doing things because I was a woman and that would piss me off. Ultimately, until I walked in a woman's shoes for a few days, I think it is hard to imagine the differences.

Q: For the BBW/BHM, if you could be thin for a day, what would you do differently?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Absolutely nothing lol i myself was not always this big but I am still the same person I've always been except my clothes are bigger lol... think I'd take the day and model or something lol make a few extra buck just kidding 

Q: If someone close to you wanted you to change just one thing about yourself would you do it?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I suppose it would depend on who it was, what they wanted me to change, and why. For example, if I was with an FFA and she thought I would look even cuter if I gained some weight, then I would probably go for it. If it was my mother telling me I should go for more conventionally thin women, then no I would not. 

PS - you could make a few extra bucks modelling now - and I'm not kidding! 

Q: Have you ever fallen for someone you initially didn't think was all that attractive? what happened to change your mind?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I did fall for someone who wasn't attractive in society's eyes but to me he was perfect he loved me for who i was and made me happy and really isn't beauty in the eye of the beholder 

Q: For those of you who are FFAs or FAs, has there been times in your head when you've thought wow he or she is too fat?


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal said:


> Q: For those of you who are FFAs or FAs, has there been times in your head when you've thought wow he or she is too fat?



A: Sure--when I've seen someone who just seems to have real trouble managing their size (trouble getting around or apparently unable to get clothes that work for their body, or looking pained, etc (I admit that any of those might not be fat related, you never know)). Basically when it appears that their size is really hurting their ability to get out and embrace life.

B: Have you ever criticized someone else for their size?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: No, now I always tease my smaller friends at work telling em to move their "big" butts outta my way but no I don't think anyone has any right to criticize anyone else for their size some people can't help being bigger or smaller and its hurtful at any size

Q: Do you like your name, or would you rather be called something else?


----------



## rellis10

NewfieGal said:


> A: No, now I always tease my smaller friends at work telling em to move their "big" butts outta my way but no I don't think anyone has any right to criticize anyone else for their size some people can't help being bigger or smaller and its hurtful at any size
> 
> Q: Do you like your name, or would you rather be called something else?



A: I've always said that I would probably have liked to be called something else, 'Dick' is not an endearing nickname. I could never think of anything I'd actually rather be called though.

Q: Do you know if your parents had only one name in mind for you, or whether there were others in consideration before they settled on the final result?


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> A: I've always said that I would probably have liked to be called something else, 'Dick' is not an endearing nickname. I could never think of anything I'd actually rather be called though.
> 
> Q: Do you know if your parents had only one name in mind for you, or whether there were others in consideration before they settled on the final result?


 

A. My Dad has always said he picked my name out when he was 12 and he stands by it. Haha.

Q. What's your favourite household chore? I quite enjoy folding clean clothes myself.


----------



## NewfieGal

Q: What's fun about household chores lol thats why there called chores lol, i guess cooking, although its not a chore, hmm I guess washing clothes is the best of it I like the smell of clothes when its all fresh...

A: What was your favorite childhood show or cartoon?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Captain Kangaroo. It was such a nice show.

Q: When did you realize you were an FA and that you were not alone? or if you are not FA, that you were BHM/BBW, that there were FA's? How did you come to that realization?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: As someone who is an SSBBW, I didn't realize that there was such things as FAs or sites like this until I got my computer a few years ago and looked for a chat site where I would fit in and I stumbled upon a few, can't believe it took me so long to find this forum actually... its nice to know that there are people who not only are accepting of me as I am but also appreciate it!!


Q: What is your favorite quote and why?


----------



## one2one

A: Tell me, what is it you plan to do with your one wild and precious life? ~Mary Oliver

At the moment this is my favorite. It's from a poem and begins a book called Joy for Beginners, about a woman who survives breast cancer. As fate would have it, I had already prepped it for book talks that I was scheduled to do at an assisted living site when we found out my mom has breast cancer. The surgery was scheduled on the same day, at the same time. There wasn't time to replace it with another title or get out of the event, so I went with it. 

They were bringing my mom into surgery as I was doing the book talks, and I went straight to the hospital when I was done. My mom doesn't know that I spent 3.5 hours the night before in the ER, with more tests of my own to come.

It is a wild ride. 

Q: Who do you love most in your life?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: God... he has given me so many wonderful people, and helps me through any difficult time

Q: Would you rather play sports or watch sports, what do you play or watch?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I would much rather play than watch. Watching is boring.. over the years i have enjoyed playing basketball. (being tall has its advantages) I also like tennis and used to play soccer when running wouldn't hurt.

Q: What is something you have always wanted to cook but havent? (I'm attempting tamales later today.. its a first and it's on my list of things to do! I also want to make mozzarella cheese some day  )


----------



## Captain Save

A. Things I want to cook tend to haunt me pretty steadily until I give in and do it, so everything I've ever wanted to cook so far has been done...oh, no! I feel a haunting coming on...okay, creme brulee it is (hope I don't need anything too exotic, like a torch!)

Q. Now that I've recklessly suckered myself into making creme brulee, does anyone know if I'll need the aforementioned torch, or is it something I can make with standard kitchen items?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Captain Save said:


> Q. Now that I've recklessly suckered myself into making creme brulee, does anyone know if I'll need the aforementioned torch, or is it something I can make with standard kitchen items?



A: I think you can use a broiler, but you won't get the more concentrated, even blast of a small torch. And you also run the risk of making the custard too warm--in my experience, the custard is always cold, the sugar warm. Maybe that helps? In any case, YUM. 

Q: Is there any piece of kitchen equipment you always seem to need but have never gone out and bought?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Is there any piece of kitchen equipment you always seem to need but have never gone out and bought?



A: Hmmm... No not really.. but then again, I dont really cook! 

Q: If you had a bucket list, what would be your number one on that list?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Travel to Ireland, always wanted to go there...

Q: whats the furthest you've ever traveled from home?


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal said:


> Q: whats the furthest you've ever traveled from home?



A: Home has drifted around a bit over the years, but longest trip from where 'home' was at the time was from Ottawa to Taiwan (12 hours time zone difference, so roughly half way way around the planet)

Q: Have you ever crossed the equator? If you have/did, anything in particular you did/would do to mark the occasion? (in days of old, there was a whole thing they did with sailors on their first crossing, but these days I guess it is not such a big deal to most people?)


----------



## danielson123

Tad said:


> Q: Have you ever crossed the equator? If you have/did, anything in particular you did/would do to mark the occasion? (in days of old, there was a whole thing they did with sailors on their first crossing, but these days I guess it is not such a big deal to most people?)



A: Sorry, but I feel like I might be wasting this potentially interesting question with an uninteresting answer of no. :doh: But, it reminded me of the Cosby Show pilot when Cliff is meeting Denise's date that has an earring. He said they pierced his ear when he crossed the equator the first time. Cliff quipped in return: When you cross back do they fill it in again?

Q: What was the highlight of your week?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Getting off work this morning and knowing I'm off for a week and having things to do 

Q: whats the most romantic thing you've ever done or had done for you?


----------



## CastingPearls

NewfieGal said:


> A: Getting off work this morning and knowing I'm off for a week and having things to do
> 
> Q: whats the most romantic thing you've ever done or had done for you?


I'm a romantic fool and have done a lot to demonstrate it. I once filled up an entire room with birthday balloons and rocked his world covered in said balloons, I've written fairy tales and love letters that would make you weep,hmmm once surprise sex in a very public place, I sang someone to sleep with lullabyes, oh and there was someone who shared a love of a certain lollipop with me and I used to leave them tucked in everywhere when I'd visit his job.

Q: This was a good question so, what was the most romantic thing ever done FOR you?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: One of my boyfriends made me a scrapbook for Christmas with pictures we had taken together and poems he had written for me and the lyrics to the first slow song we ever danced to... it didn't have great monetary value but it touched me more then any diamond or fancy gift could have made me cry seeing as I'm a big softie 

Q: If you could take one thing with you to a deserted island what item would you take?


----------



## LeoGibson

NewfieGal said:


> Q: If you could take one thing with you to a deserted island what item would you take?



A: The smart-ass in me would answer, a motorboat so I could leave the island , but in the spirit of the question I would have to say my acoustic guitar. 

Q: Could you just up and walk away from your entire life and everything in it to live the exact life you have always dreamed of?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I would never walk away from my life as it is, i might become a different person... i am part of a close loving family i have a job i enjoy and I'm happy, now if i could find someone to share it all with this life i live would be 150% perfect instead of 100% lol

Q: How do you respond to people who can be mean or cruel about your weight or as someone who likes bigger people?


----------



## pepsicola93

A: When people make rude comments about my appearance(I don't really get rude comments about my size that often, though it does happen) I usually smile and thank them like it was a compliment. It seems to annoy them, and that amuses me:happy: And as far as when people say rude stuff about big people around me.. Unfortunately, I'm normally to shy to speak up about it, so I just stand there and feel awkward

Q: What was the first tape/cd/record that you owned??


----------



## Tad

pepsicola93 said:


> Q: What was the first tape/cd/record that you owned??



A: "Hammer on a Drum" from The Payola$ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammer_on_a_Drum) on vinyl. I was without a turn table for a couple of decades, but got one a couple of months ago and got to play it again recently--I still like it  (although to be fair, I'd all but taken possession of my older siblings' copy of Billy Joel's "The Stranger" prior to that)

Q: What was the most recent music you bought in a physical form (i.e. not a download)?


----------



## willowmoon

Tad said:


> Q: What was the most recent music you bought in a physical form (i.e. not a download)?



A: Best Buy deluxe edition CD of Duran Duran's "All You Need Is Now". 

Q: What, in your opinion, is the worst video game you've ever played?


----------



## mel

Q: What, in your opinion, is the worst video game you've ever played?
A: grand theft auto..which is outlawed my house

Q: what's your fav video game?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: i like it old school my favorite is Bubble Bobble lol... i played it on WII recently it was cool to play but not as hard as i remember it when i was a kid 

Q: Would you rather live somewhere cold hot or moderate all year round?


----------



## willowmoon

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Would you rather live somewhere cold hot or moderate all year round?



A: It doesn't matter to me how hot it is, as long as it's not humid. Which basically makes Wisconsin a lousy place to live during the summer. If I could live somewhere where it was 70 degrees Fahrenheit 365 days out of the year, that would be ideal for me.

Q: What celebrity do you resemble the most?


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh I get a lot. Recently someone mentioned I look like some blonde girl on The Voice but I don't watch the show so I don't know who she is. Um...I've been told I look like Eva and Zsa Zsa Gabor, Ann Jillian, and when I was my natural color, Bernadette Peters....there's a thread (or two) here about that that's pretty interesting.

Q: Which celebrity would you like to trade places with for one day?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I think Tim McGraw. He seems like a nice guy, he sings well, and I think Faith Hill is totally gorgeous. Plus they have a really nice house!

Q: You have been given the keys to the Way Back machine. To what era would you go? and would you choose to meet an individual or witness an event? (Meeting family members would rip a hole in the time-space continuum, so only historical people or events, please! )


----------



## CastingPearls

World War II, German occupied Warsaw, helping Irena Sendler (Irena Krzyzanowska) hiding and smuggling thousand of Jewish babies while retaining their identities by hiding them in jars she buried. And yes, I would have helped, even knowing I would have been caught and tortured with her.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irena_Sendler


Q: Did you ever have a dream that came true?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: can't say that i have had a dream become reality but i continue to hope one does one of these days  dreams seem so real sometimes

Q: What do you like best about being here at Dims?


----------



## Captain Save

A. You mean, other than the gorgeous ladies, the camaraderie of like minded individuals regarding the large and lovely, the mostly respectful exchange of ideas and viewpoints in an open forum from all types of adults...I guess I'm hard pressed to choose just one item.

Q. Do any of us worry about spending too much time on the internet and not enough time socializing with people face to face?


----------



## TwilightStarr

A: Sometimes I worry about that but then I realize that there are far worse people than me out there especially people who are addicted to their cellphones.

Q: What is your favorite "romantic" song?


----------



## BBWbonnie

TwilightStarr said:


> A: Sometimes I worry about that but then I realize that there are far worse people than me out there especially people who are addicted to their cellphones.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite "romantic" song?



Ahhh I don't usually like romantic things...but I do like 'never too much Luther vandross'

If you could be any mythical creature what would you be and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I would probably choose Pegasus, because it was good and it would be cool to fly.

Q: Do you like to visit zoos? if so, do you have a favorite zoo? what makes it special?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you like to visit zoos? if so, do you have a favorite zoo? what makes it special?
A: i LOVEEEE zoos. i LOVE animals!!!


Q: If you could be an animal for a day...what would you be?


----------



## Captain Save

mel said:


> Q: If you could be an animal for a day...what would you be?



A. I'm tempted to say Tasmanian Devil (Taz looks like a blast!), but I'm going to go with housecat because they seem to have the best of both worlds. 

Q. Vampires are on my mind tonight, so I have to ask: what would you do with it if you were granted eternal life right now?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Interesting question! Given the context, I assume the reference to eternal life would be as a vampire (as opposed, say, from accepting Christ as your savior). While tempted, if the price was having to feed off of humans and to see your loved ones die and fade into distant memories, then I would have to say no.

Q: Do you believe in ghosts? if yes, do you have any experience with them?


----------



## BBWbonnie

I would go and live in the jungle with the wild savage beasts of the earth

If you could be in a fairy tale would you be a witch, princess, prince or troll goblin thing? And you have to say whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jeeshcristina

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I would go and live in the jungle with the wild savage beasts of the earth
> 
> If you could be in a fairy tale would you be a witch, princess, prince or troll goblin thing? And you have to say whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



A: I'd be the princess, hands down!! Who wouldn't want to look pretty and have an entire kingdom at their beck and call!? 

Q: If you could visit any city in the world, cost not being an issue, where would you go?


----------



## Tad

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: If you could visit any city in the world, cost not being an issue, where would you go?



A: Only one? *pout* OK, OK.....right this moment, I'd choose Istanbul, for its incredible history and unique cultural heritage. But by this afternoon I might be thinking that I finally want to get to Zagreb (I was two days away from heading there on the train when Croatia declared independence back in '91, and I changed my plans.....feels like unfinished business), and by this evening I might just feel like luxuriating in Paris (I lived in its 'burbs for a couple of years, a couple of decades ago, so it would be a much more comfortable, broken in, visit). By tomorrow, who knows!

Q: Do you mostly take 'big' vacations (trips where you save up and really go somewhere different), or do you mostly go for smaller/cheaper/shorter breaks?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I've never taken a big trip, I am not well traveled, furthest I've been from home is Nova Scotia lol... maybe I will start saving and planning a trip to meet everyone at a Bash somewhere... location to be decided?? lol

Q: Are you at the place in your life right now that you thought you would be at your age?


----------



## HottiMegan

NewfieGal said:


> A: I've never taken a big trip, I am not well traveled, furthest I've been from home is Nova Scotia lol... maybe I will start saving and planning a trip to meet everyone at a Bash somewhere... location to be decided?? lol
> 
> Q: Are you at the place in your life right now that you thought you would be at your age?



A: nope. I thought I'd have a career by now. I don't even know what I want to do with my life!

Q: what is an ideal weekend for you?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: an ideal weekend would be a weekend where i wasn't working and i had lots to do with the people i care about... preferably involving the sun and sand of a beach or like i did last night sitting around a campfire having a drink and a few laughs

Q: Do you have kids? If you do how many? If not would you like them and how many?


----------



## Tad

A: We have one kid. I'd kind of wanted kid_s_, my wife had kind of planned on not having any at all, so I guess we ended up in the middle.

Q: What is the highest number of different species of pets you've lived with at one time?


----------



## CastingPearls

Had to think about this: Cats, dog, anoles (a reptile), hamsters, tropical fish, feeder fish (for the snake), parakeets, python, turtle, crickets (for the turtle), mealworms (for the crickets), is a praying mantis egg sac a different species from crickets? hmmmm 12? WAIT! Hermit crabs and snails for the fish tank! *FOURTEEN!!!!*

Q: What battery do you use more than any other (the kind you buy in the store--doesn't include car battery or cell phone battery)?


----------



## BBWbonnie

Wow....none

What do you think the most disgusting food is ever?!


----------



## pepsicola93

A: Hmm, that's a tough one. I'm going to have to go with balut.

Q: Have you ever bought something expensive, worn it once, and then returned it??


----------



## Shan34

A: Nope. Should put it on my bucket list 

Q: Do you have any summer travel plans?


----------



## TwilightStarr

A: Just across the bridge to the Strawberry Festival in Indiana 

Q: Do you watch anything on TLC channel? 
(I am kinda addicted to the shows on there lol)


----------



## BBWbonnie

Noooooo we don't have it here 

if you had to lose two limbs would it be your arms or your legs?


----------



## LeoGibson

BigCutieBonnie said:


> if you had to lose two limbs would it be your arms or your legs?



A: Legs

Q: If you had to choose which one to lose which would it be, eyesight or hearing?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: could i choose half and half like sight and sound in one eye and ear... i think if i had to choose I'd choose hearing cause to never see the smiling faces of the people i love ever again would be devastating....

Q: what is something that you are super good at better rhen most people?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am pretty good at Drinking Beer

Q. What is a place that you have never been but you want to go to


----------



## CastingPearls

There's an aquarium in Okinawa, hotels in Berlin and Prague, an animal orphanage in Nairobi, an opera house in Sydney and a Holocaust victim's last home in Amsterdam, I could think of off the top of my head. Oh and Lickskillet, Alabama for sure. 

Q. What household chore do you hate more than anything?


----------



## balletguy

A. Making the bed

Q. Who is your favorite singer or band of all time


----------



## NewfieGal

A: gotta be reba and garth brooks in a tie for me for country and pat benatar for rock

Q: if you could become a famous person for something what would you want to be famous for?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

NewfieGal said:


> A: gotta be reba and garth brooks in a tie for me for country and pat benatar for rock
> 
> Q: if you could become a famous person for something what would you want to be famous for?



A: Probably something humanitarian like helping to abolish the death penalty. 

Q: When you're feeling down, what is one thing (food or otherwise) that can always perk you up?


----------



## balletguy

a. vodka

q. Are you the leader of the pack or are you in the pack?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Sometimes a bit of both i have no trouble taking a leading role, although i can handle a lesser role and be a follower guess it depends on the situation

Q: Are you dominant submissive or an equal partner in relationships?


----------



## balletguy

a. im a sub

q. what makes you happy


----------



## NewfieGal

A: my friends, my family ,seeing other people being happy, a sunny day, a hug and smiles
.. doesn't take much to make me happy 


Q: what is the first thing you notice about someone when meeting for the first time?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

NewfieGal said:


> A: my friends, my family ,seeing other people being happy, a sunny day, a hug and smiles
> .. doesn't take much to make me happy
> 
> 
> Q: what is the first thing you notice about someone when meeting for the first time?



A: Height. Taller than me is good. Second is smile, and I like awkward boys who fidget a lot, so nervousness after that I guess. 

Q: Mac or PC?


----------



## balletguy

a. pc

q. what kind of cell phone do u have


----------



## Jeeshcristina

balletguy said:


> a. pc
> 
> q. what kind of cell phone do u have



A: iPhone, Lol. I'm a sellout and an Apple junkie it seems, owning a Macbook, 2 iPods, an iPhone, and an iPad. Yikes.

Q: What time do you wake up in the mornings?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: motorola xt860 love it especially when working nights helps me keep in touch...

Q: do you watch any reality tv if so whats your fav show?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: i wake when i wake usually scattered hours cause i work shift work time passes me by lol

Q: whats your favorite junk food?


----------



## balletguy

A. Potato chips...i am cant live without em

Q. What is your favorite movie


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Two weeks notice and pretty much any romantic comedy

Q: what is the longest amount of time you' ve went without sleeping?


----------



## qwertyman173

A. 39 hours

Q. What is the longest you have slept for?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: As an adult I'd say about 11 hours when i first started working nightshift used to sleep my days away

Q: Do you prefer daytime activities or nighttime activities?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Daytime (I am an early to bed, early to rise kinda guy)

Q: If you could choose, would you choose to live downtown? in suburbs? exurbs? rural area? (and if rural, farm life or in the woods?) and what attracts you to living there?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Daytime (I am an early to bed, early to rise kinda guy)
> 
> Q: If you could choose, would you choose to live downtown? in suburbs? exurbs? rural area? (and if rural, farm life or in the woods?) and what attracts you to living there?



A: Downtown! I love the city and being in the center of everything, close to all of the happenings. Eventually, when I'm older, I'm sure I'll like a sweet little isolated cottage. 

Q: Would you rather give up the internet or your phone for a year?


----------



## LeoGibson

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: Would you rather give up the internet or your phone for a year?



A: Phone, I don't like talking to most people anyways.

Q: Could you sever all ties to technology for 1 month. No phone, internet, mp3 player, gaming system etc.?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Personally, yes (though it would be hard); professionally, no (I do 90% of my job on the phone or online, and there really is no other way to do it).

Q: Do you use a personal communication device (e.g., blackberry) for work? if so, is it a blessing or a curse? if not, do you wish you did?


----------



## Deven

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Personally, yes (though it would be hard); professionally, no (I do 90% of my job on the phone or online, and there really is no other way to do it).
> 
> Q: Do you use a personal communication device (e.g., blackberry) for work? if so, is it a blessing or a curse? if not, do you wish you did?



A: Yes. Curse... constant calls!

Q: What is your "guilty pleasure" movie?


----------



## willowmoon

DevenDoom said:


> Q: What is your "guilty pleasure" movie?



A: Glitter "starring" Mariah Carey. But can any movie actually STAR Mariah Carey? Truly one of the worst movies I've ever seen ... yet if it's on I'll watch it. 

Q: If you could have an extra appendage, what would it be and why?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I think an extra arm would be great (as long as it didn't look creepy), as sometimes I just don't have enough hands for the job.

Q: What do you like best about your life? why?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I like my family and friends best about my life they are what makes life life 

Q: Do you have a place that is special to you and what makes it special


----------



## BrownEyedChica

A: No, not really, but really wish I did.

Q: What is your greatest fear, if any?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Being buried alive. Gives me shivers just thinking about it.

Q: What is your favorite piece of technology and why?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Being buried alive. Gives me shivers just thinking about it.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite piece of technology and why?



A: My iPhone. It combines everything pretty well into one handy device. I feel naked without it. I'm addicted, I admit it.

Q: Do you wear glasses/contacts? If yes, would you consider getting corrective surgery? If you have the surgery, do you like it?


----------



## danielson123

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: Do you wear glasses/contacts? If yes, would you consider getting corrective surgery? If you have the surgery, do you like it?



A: I literally just watched 2 new pairs of glasses pairs get made for me yesterday. My dad and 3 of my uncles are all opticians, so I feel like it would be a family betrayal to get the surgery done. I wouldn't mind getting contacts sometime, though.

Q: Do you have any summer plans yet?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: visit with my sister who is coming home for a couple weeks in july, visit the beach, enjoy whatever summer brings 

Q: whats your favorite summer activity?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Swimming in an outdoor pool and then sitting around afterwards. No better way to escape the heat and have fun doing so.

Q: What is your favorite kind of candy? or do you even like candy?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: ok anyone who says they don't like candy is lying lol... my favorite is definitely gummi bears or anything with that kinda consistency

Q: What's you favorite drink alcoholic and/ or non alcoholic


----------



## sweetfrancaise

NewfieGal said:


> Q: What's you favorite drink alcoholic and/ or non alcoholic



A: Most likely a hard cider, for alcoholic, simply because I can drink it quickly & I get a fab buzz (Magner's/Bulmers preferred!). Non-alcoholic, definitely hot black tea with milk & sugar. Or a coke.

Q: Who is your favorite blogger?


----------



## BBWbonnie

I don't have one....

Have you ever had a weird stalker?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Online I did once, I used to chat at one site and this one member would send me weird emails and tell me he loved me and wanted to marry me and that was all before I even said a hello to him, and it seemed like everytime i went there he was there and trying to message me and stuff so I left the site lol... i would at least like to know someone before marrying em lol 


Q: Do you have a certain type of soap and shampoo you use or will anything you grab in the shower do?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I like Noir and Ocean (shower gels) by Bath & Body Works, and if I'm in a rush, then I go for Irish Spring. Shampoo I am less fussy: I have fine hair, so I usually just go for whatever baby shampoo is cheapest.

Q: Do you like bubble baths? if so, any particular fragrance?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I like Noir and Ocean (shower gels) by Bath & Body Works, and if I'm in a rush, then I go for Irish Spring. Shampoo I am less fussy: I have fine hair, so I usually just go for whatever baby shampoo is cheapest.
> 
> Q: Do you like bubble baths? if so, any particular fragrance?



A: LOVE THEM! I use Lush bath bombs, my favorite is the Avo bath, or the Sex Bomb. Used with one of their bath melts, and I am one happy camper. 

Q: Of all the jobs you've had, which one was your favorite?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Damn you Cristina for making an innocent, impressionable young man have indecent thoughts about beautiful BBW's in the bath! 

A: My current one, working in the Canadian Embassy in Washington, DC. Otherwise, it was a summer job as a flight attendant many moons ago.

Q: Do you like your job or do you wish you had another? if another, what would your (realistic) dream job be?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I love being a mom but the pay sucks. Dream job would be a special effects make up artist. Its so much fun during Halloween, i'd love a job doing it. Realistically, i'd like to do some sort of office job when Alex is in school full time. I'd like to be a legal secretary or paralegal.

Q: What's your go-to meal when you have no energy or time for an elaborate dinner?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: well seeing as I've got no kids or anyone to cook for i always grab a sandwich on the run... hot dogs are quick too 

Q: At what age did you fall in love for the first time if you've been in love that is...


----------



## rellis10

NewfieGal said:


> A: well seeing as I've got no kids or anyone to cook for i always grab a sandwich on the run... hot dogs are quick too
> 
> Q: At what age did you fall in love for the first time if you've been in love that is...



A: 21

Q: Do you think it's possible to love more than one person at the same time?


----------



## Yakatori

A: Yeah, certainly. I mean, it's not so common because so few would truly open themselves up to something like that. But it does happen.

Q: I like fresh pineapple. Always have. It's hard for me to imagine someone not-liking it, outside of some sort of allergy or something. What is something that's benign or likable-enough for you that it's actually hard for you to imagine someone not liking it? What goes through your head when you find out an other-wise normal person doesn't?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: chocolate... i know several people who hate chocolate... and the thought running through my head is someone check this person into the mental cause that's plain crazy lol 

Q: what kind of vehicle do you drive, what kind would you like to drive?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: A silver Hyundai Santa Fe, and I would love to have a big ass four-door Toyota Tundra or Ford F-250 (though I am more likely to get a Prius or something that won't cost so much to fill - or need to be filled quite so often!)

Q: House or apartment? and what is your preference?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: i stay at my nans house, i liked my apartment though cause its big enough when you live alone

Q: what is the most awkward question you've ever been asked?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I can't recall, but I've asked a few awkward questions myself. Just ask my parents. 

Question: What's the most awkward question you've ever asked someone?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Working as a nurse trust me there are lots of awkward questions you have to ask, I will let your imagination kick in here LOL...

Q: What is the one thing you hate most in the world?


----------



## rellis10

A: Rudeness.... or Manchester United, it's a close one 

Q: What's the one thing you love most in the world?


----------



## NewfieGal

A:Myself lol just kidding, I love my nieces and nephew more then almost everything

Q: What kinda music do you prefer and what is your favorite song from that genre


----------



## LeoGibson

NewfieGal said:


> Q: What kinda music do you prefer and what is your favorite song from that genre



A: Rock-N-Roll. Hmmm, so many to choose from, but one of my favorites that I jam everytime it comes on is, Gimme Shelter by The Rolling Stones.

Q: What book can you read over and over again?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: well i can read a type of book over and over...I'm a sucker for romance and i love happy endings so i read romance novels

Q: do you live in a big city or a small town?


----------



## LeoGibson

NewfieGal said:


> Q: do you live in a big city or a small town?



A: I grew up in two different small towns, one had a population of 50 and the other 3,000. However, I now live in a big city of between 4-5 million people.

Q: Which do you prefer, city life or small town living?


----------



## Shawnababyy

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Which do you prefer, city life or small town living?




A: Small town living. I can't stand the city life, too crowded, too loud.

Q: what are five things you NEVER leave the house without?


----------



## LeoGibson

Shawnababyy said:


> Q: what are five things you NEVER leave the house without?



A: My pocket knife, wallet, keys, and cell phone. Sorry, I guess I only have 4 things I never leave without.

Q: If I was the I.R.S. and decided to pull a Willie Nelson on you and take away all your possessions except for one that I would let you choose to keep, what is the one possession you have that you would choose above all else?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Bank card lol, how else would I buy back all the things you took from me lol , nah I would want my cell phone its keeps me in touch with all the people I care about including all of you here 

Q: If you got shipwrecked and could only have one person stuck with you there who would you take and why?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

NewfieGal said:


> A: Bank card lol, how else would I buy back all the things you took from me lol , nah I would want my cell phone its keeps me in touch with all the people I care about including all of you here
> 
> Q: If you got shipwrecked and could only have one person stuck with you there who would you take and why?



A: My daddy. He's my best friend, and I know he'd keep me safe, because he can fix anything. And he has lots of stories, so I'd be entertained. 

Q: Liquid, bar, or foam soap?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Any one that gets me clean.

Question: At what point did you give up on the human race?


----------



## LeoGibson

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: At what point did you give up on the human race?



A: Easy answer. I haven't. The human race is capable of great barbarism and atrocities yes, but at the same time it is capable of love, and beauty, and kindness from all corners. I refuse to let the actions of so few in the grand scheme of life taint the many wonderful actions of most.

Q: Who or what influences you to put your chin up and your best foot forward, and all those other cliches, when you just don't feel like it?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: My family.

Question: Paper or plastic?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: paper, its biodegradable gotta do my part to save the world 

Q: do you have a favorite author or poet and whats the thing they wrote that you like best


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I don't know if I have a favorite author, but I would say either Mark Twain or Ray Bradbury. My favorite piece from them is Huck Finn (Twain) and Fahrenheit 451 (Bradbury)

Question: What is the song that you think describes you?


----------



## TwilightStarr

Answer: "Not Pretty Enough" by Kasey Chambers


Q: Have you ever done a message in a bottle?


----------



## Shawnababyy

A; No I have not!

Q; Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I'm not sure what I believe.

Question: Why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## penguin

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Why is a raven like a writing desk?



A: Because they both have quills and are inky.

Q: What do you do when your best isn't enough?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

penguin said:


> A: Because they both have quills and are inky.
> 
> Q: What do you do when your best isn't enough?



A: Usually break out cake with buttercream frosting if we are being honest.

Q: Are you easily flustered or is it tough to ruffle your feathers?


----------



## TwilightStarr

A: Oh I am easily flustered most days but it also depends on what is flustering me lol

Q: Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Nothing that I know of. I think maybe cottonweed.

Question: Kirk or Picard?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: definitely picard TNG was far superior to the original or at least that's my opinion

Q: What kinda movies do you like best?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Comedies. I love to laugh.

Q: Ever wear/eat edible panties?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Nope.

Question: What's your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Nope.
> 
> Question: What's your favorite movie of all time?



A: Don't laugh, but probably Zoolander. I'm embarrassed, but it's hilarious. Or maybe Grease, I dunno....

Q: You can pick any decade to live in, which one do you go to? Why?


----------



## Aust99

Based entirely on fashion and music, the 50's.... 

What do you do to get out of a funk? (down on yourself period)


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Talking with someone (like my parents) or a good piece of music. Or just going for a walk is a good way to do it.

Question: How would you describe high school?


----------



## BBWbonnie

A: Boring

Q: If you had to be eaten by a crocodile, shark or tiger, what one would it be and whyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Shawnababyy

A; oh gosh. I think i'd pick a crocodile because my sister just got done telling me the other day that they kill quick. Hahah so there a go

Q; would you rather be taller or shorter?


----------



## Tad

Shawnababyy said:


> Q; would you rather be taller or shorter?



A: Taller, by at least a bit. At 5'8" I'm a bit below average height for a guy....but growing up I was always one of the tall kids (I just stopped growing early), so I don't really feel short....but I know the way others react to me would be different with a little more height (and not that it matters much at this point in my life, but FFA in particular seem to like height...)

Q: When was the last time you borrowed a book from a library?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I have six books from the library checked out now.

Question: What do you hope to be remembered for?


----------



## PiscesGirl

Answer: For having a kind heart and a smart mouth.

Question: Do you have a reoccurring dream or nightmare?


----------



## willowmoon

PiscesGirl said:


> Question: Do you have a reoccurring dream or nightmare?



A: Well I've had this nightmare twice in the same month so I guess it counts as being reoccurring ... being strapped to a chair forced to watch Uwe Boll movies, no joke. *shudders* 

Q: What is the worst song ever to come out from the 90's?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

willowmoon said:


> A: Well I've had this nightmare twice in the same month so I guess it counts as being reoccurring ... being strapped to a chair forced to watch Uwe Boll movies, no joke. *shudders*
> 
> Q: What is the worst song ever to come out from the 90's?



A: I'm going to go with..........."Who Let the Dogs Out" Seriously, that song blows. There are no excuses that can be made for the Baja Men for recording it, or the the producers for releasing such garbage. All around fail!

Q: What was your last dream that you remember about?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I got woken up a few days ago mid-dream, and my Dad (who passed away 9 years ago) was warning me about something coming (I don't recall what now) and I was running away from it when I woke up. Felt very real and then I was kinda sad thinking my Dad isn't actually here anymore. I'm sure this means something, but I have no idea what.

Q: Do you usually recall what you dreamed the previous night? do you consider this normal?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: If I don't write it down immediately after I wake up, I don't recall it. It is pretty normal. From what I've heard, human aren't really supposed to remember their dreams.

Question: What is your ultimate fantasy?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: That question can get people into trouble here!  To avoid that, I'll take it from a non-sexual perspective. I suppose I would be very rich with a loving wife and four wonderful, well-behaved boys living somewhere with mild winters and not too humid summers.

Q: If you were forced to choose - i.e., status quo was not an option - would you be fatter or thinner? why?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Never2fat4me said:


> A: That question can get people into trouble here!  To avoid that, I'll take it from a non-sexual perspective. I suppose I would be very rich with a loving wife and four wonderful, well-behaved boys living somewhere with mild winters and not too humid summers.
> 
> Q: If you were forced to choose - i.e., status quo was not an option - would you be fatter or thinner? why?



A: I guess it depends...do I get to choose where the additional fat goes?? Because if I can, I'd choose to fill in a couple places.  If not, I'd choose thinner just because if I thought I looked bad (edit: I guess worse would be a better word, meaning worse than status quo), it would be easier to gain the weight back to status quo than lose what I'd gained to get back to status quo.

Q: How many times in your life would you say you've truly been "in love"?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

lovelylady78 said:


> A: I guess it depends...do I get to choose where the additional fat goes?? Because if I can, I'd choose to fill in a couple places.  If not, I'd choose thinner just because if I thought I looked bad (edit: I guess worse would be a better word, meaning worse than status quo), it would be easier to gain the weight back to status quo than lose what I'd gained to get back to status quo.
> 
> Q: How many times in your life would you say you've truly been "in love"?



A: Twice. Those two people fundamentally changed me and my view on life and love. And each are complete opposites of each other, so I got something totally different from each relationship. 

Q: Do you believe in soul mates, or do you think that we have a multitude of possible good matches available to us?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: If by soul mates you mean there is only one possible person out there for us, while I might like to believe that, I am not sure it is true. I think there are different matches for us and while some will be far better than others, I cannot believe there would be only one.

Q: We are all fat-positive here, but given the choice, would you prefer your kids to be fat? thin? "average size" (whatever that is)?


----------



## Shan34

Never2fat4me said:


> A: If by soul mates you mean there is only one possible person out there for us, while I might like to believe that, I am not sure it is true. I think there are different matches for us and while some will be far better than others, I cannot believe there would be only one.
> 
> Q: We are all fat-positive here, but given the choice, would you prefer your kids to be fat? thin? "average size" (whatever that is)?



A: Average. Only because I know the hard road all too well to WANT my child to go through all the crap a fat person has to endure.

Q: If you could move anywhere in the world, where would you chose to go?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Thats a tough one, i dont think I'd move anywhere lol unlesa it was for a good reason  i live somewhere where the air is pure there are no poisonous animals the people are nice etc etc if i did though i think id move like central US somewhere not too hot but very little snow

Q: where do you see yourself 15 years from now?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hopefully healthy and happily married with a couple of great kids and a fulfilling job.

Q: Do you think you'll be better off this time next year? worse off? about the same? And is that a good thing?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Do you think you'll be better off this time next year? worse off? about the same? And is that a good thing?



A: I really don't know....hopefully a little better off (a little more saved, and should be getting a salary review after five years of no change), but I'm at a small company, it could be gone altogether and I could be job hunting....

Q: Do you think that your retirement will be more, less or similar in comfort to that of your parents?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Tad said:


> A: I really don't know....hopefully a little better off (a little more saved, and should be getting a salary review after five years of no change), but I'm at a small company, it could be gone altogether and I could be job hunting....
> 
> Q: Do you think that your retirement will be more, less or similar in comfort to that of your parents?



A: Probably pretty similar. I like how my dad lives now, it's pretty carefree. 

Q: Marvel or DC?


----------



## Tad

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: Marvel or DC?



A: It was never cool, but X-men were what hooked me on comics, and I stuck wtih Marvel.

Q: What was the first thing that you learned to cook or bake from scratch?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Tad said:


> A: It was never cool, but X-men were what hooked me on comics, and I stuck wtih Marvel.
> 
> Q: What was the first thing that you learned to cook or bake from scratch?



A: Apple pie. When I was about 14 I got it in my head that I needed to make this pie from scratch, from the crust to the filling. It was sooooo tasty. 

Q: What's something that you like that no one would expect you to?


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: Apple pie. When I was about 14 I got it in my head that I needed to make this pie from scratch, from the crust to the filling. It was sooooo tasty.
> 
> Q: What's something that you like that no one would expect you to?




A. Rap/Hip Hop. Possibly because I love alt. country so much, but so what? I love it allllll. 

Q. What is your favourite summer treat? I love anything strawberry related!


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I like slushes, especially those with some liquor in them, in the summer. Nothing nicer than sitting on a waterside patio, drinking a sweet slushie drink and enjoying the warm sun on my skin.

Q: What are your favorite and least favorite things about summer?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

My favorite thing about summer is that it is not cold and I can wear flip flops! I heart me some flip flops, lol.  The least favorite thing about summer is that it can get TOO hot and humid, especially where I live. 

Are you content where you live or would you like to move? If so where to?


----------



## spiritangel

BrownEyedChica said:


> My favorite thing about summer is that it is not cold and I can wear flip flops! I heart me some flip flops, lol.  The least favorite thing about summer is that it can get TOO hot and humid, especially where I live.
> 
> Are you content where you live or would you like to move? If so where to?



I would love love love to live somewhere else. For some reason I really want to move to victoria and also lately I have had the urge to live in NY for like 6months to a year I think it would be great for my inner artist.


Q: What is the most creative outlet you have and what do you love about it?


----------



## one2one

A: Sadly, my most creative outlet at the moment is cooking. It's a neglected part of my life, but in the past I've done a bit of drawing, painting, throwing clay, stamping, card making, beading and stained glass. I like them all for different reasons, but I love the feel of making pots and the light and color of stained glass the best. Also, the smell of linseed oil makes me miss the oil painting and wish I hadn't sold that canvas of Duran Duran in high school. I learned to throw on a wheel with Hungry Like the Wolf blaring from a boom box in the background. It was a good day. 

Q: If you could study anything just for fun, not (primarily) for profit, what would it be?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Agronomy. If I could turn back the clock - and not worry about startup costs - I would love to be a professional farmer.

Q: If you could choose between the power to go back in time or to go forward in time (and of course make it back to the present afterwards), which would you choose and why?


----------



## spiritangel

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Agronomy. If I could turn back the clock - and not worry about startup costs - I would love to be a professional farmer.
> 
> Q: If you could choose between the power to go back in time or to go forward in time (and of course make it back to the present afterwards), which would you choose and why?



I would go back in time just because I would tell my younger self to go for it and not be afraid to reach for her dreams or allow others to talk her out of things.

Q: What is the most exciting thing about the future for you?


----------



## Mathias

A: So many things! Learning to drive, getting a job, learning to be more independent. I'm even starting to get closer to a special lady friend. (I hope) My confidence has skyrocketed these last three weeks. I feel like nothing can keep me down for too long. 

Q: Is there something that you happened to stumble upon by chance and you were instantly hooked? If so, what was it?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Mathias said:


> A: So many things! Learning to drive, getting a job, learning to be more independent. I'm even starting to get closer to a special lady friend. (I hope) My confidence has skyrocketed these last three weeks. I feel like nothing can keep me down for too long.
> 
> Q: Is there something that you happened to stumble upon by chance and you were instantly hooked? If so, what was it?



A: Pinkberry aka Crackberry. If I could get that hooked up via IV I would in a heartbeat.

Q: What kind of earphones do you fancy? The in the ear foamy ones, the iPod earbud style? Old school over the ear? 'Fess up!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: Pinkberry aka Crackberry. If I could get that hooked up via IV I would in a heartbeat.
> 
> Q: What kind of earphones do you fancy? The in the ear foamy ones, the iPod earbud style? Old school over the ear? 'Fess up!



A: i like the old school over the head ones. for some reason the earbuds fall out and the foamy ones are just awkward. give me the headphones off of a casio walkman and i'm good 


Q: What are your 3 favorite types of cheese??


----------



## spiritangel

ClashCityRocker said:


> A: i like the old school over the head ones. for some reason the earbuds fall out and the foamy ones are just awkward. give me the headphones off of a casio walkman and i'm good
> 
> 
> Q: What are your 3 favorite types of cheese??



omg just 3 

Very Strong vintage tasty, smoked and Jarlsberg but that is tough as I adore cheese anything but blue types as they could kill me  

Q: If you could only eat one type of cheese for the rest of your life what type and why?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

hmmm would have to be sharp cheddar because it is soooo good and is my fave 

Do your feelings get hurt easily?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Not particularly. I am not made of stone, but it depends on who is dishing out the insult. If it is someone I love and respect, then it may hurt, particularly if it is unfair; if it is someone I dislike or whose opinion I do not value, then won't matter much.

Q: How do you feel about the word "fat"? Do you mind being called fat (when not intended to hurt)? or do you find that insulting?


----------



## ConnieLynn

BrownEyedChica said:


> hmmm would have to be sharp cheddar because it is soooo good and is my fave
> 
> Do your feelings get hurt easily?



A. No, but when they do, it's usually because I feel unappreciated or that my efforts have gone unrecognized. I've learned to recognize this as a trigger and step back and reconsider.

Q. Do you have a childhood friend with whom you have remained close friends?


----------



## imfree

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: I'm going to go with..........."Who Let the Dogs Out" Seriously, that song blows. There are no excuses that can be made for the Baja Men for recording it, or the the producers for releasing such garbage. All around fail!
> 
> Q: What was your last dream that you remember about?



Even worse, my mother has one of those noise-toys from Cracker Barrel that plays it, sans bass!

Can anyone even stand those obscene noise-toys?


----------



## CastingPearls

I adore them. I have a cow-in-a-can on the nightstand next to me. I love silly, goofy toys and gizmos. The sillier the better. One birthday I got a rubber chicken. It.was.awesome.


Q: What's the last song you heard in public (not on an iPod or mp3 player)?


----------



## Tad

ConnieLynn said:


> Q. Do you have a childhood friend with whom you have remained close friends?



A: It depends on what you call childhood. I made a new wave of friends when I was eleven, and I'm still friends with them. We moved across the country when I was eight, taking me out of contact with early childhood friends, and between eight and eleven I didn't make any real close friendships.



CastingPearls said:


> Q: What's the last song you heard in public (not on an iPod or mp3 player)?



A: We were at Ikea over the weekend, and I remember that as we were checking out, "Your body is a wonderland" was playing. Later, when out biking, some guy was blasting music and we hopscotched along through some badly sequenced traffic lights, but I don't remember what song he was sharing.

Q: When you are in stores, malls, etc, are you apt to notice what music is playing?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: It depends on what you call childhood. I made a new wave of friends when I was eleven, and I'm still friends with them. We moved across the country when I was eight, taking me out of contact with early childhood friends, and between eight and eleven I didn't make any real close friendships.
> 
> 
> 
> A: We were at Ikea over the weekend, and I remember that as we were checking out, "Your body is a wonderland" was playing. Later, when out biking, some guy was blasting music and we hopscotched along through some badly sequenced traffic lights, but I don't remember what song he was sharing.
> 
> Q: When you are in stores, malls, etc, are you apt to notice what music is playing?



Yes if it is doosh doosh type stuff you have buckleys of getting me into the store

and (insert blush here) if it is a song I know and like I sometimes start singing along


Q: What is the one magic power you used to wish for as a kid?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: The power to fly, though power of invisibility sometimes beat it out. And I would still take either.

Q: My last question got lost in the shuffle, so I'll pose it again: how do you feel about the word "fat"? Do you mind being called fat (when not intended to hurt)? or do you find that insulting?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> A: The power to fly, though power of invisibility sometimes beat it out. And I would still take either.
> 
> Q: My last question got lost in the shuffle, so I'll pose it again: how do you feel about the word "fat"? Do you mind being called fat (when not intended to hurt)? or do you find that insulting?



A: Great question Chris! Fat to me has always been an adjective. I don't understand why people go out of their way to say "Oh, you're not fat!" when it's quite obvious that I am. It's been made out to be this word that people don't want to be associated with. You can be tall, short, thin, waifish, curvy, plump, "full figured" but never fat. I don't get it. Personally, I find it a perfectly likable word, and I love fat talk.  

Q: What was the last lie you told?


----------



## Shan34

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: Great question Chris! Fat to me has always been an adjective. I don't understand why people go out of their way to say "Oh, you're not fat!" when it's quite obvious that I am. It's been made out to be this word that people don't want to be associated with. You can be tall, short, thin, waifish, curvy, plump, "full figured" but never fat. I don't get it. Personally, I find it a perfectly likable word, and I love fat talk.
> 
> Q: What was the last lie you told?



A: The last lie I told was to myself haha...it was that I could be happy and happiness is a choice.

Q: What's your favorite color or flavor of popsicle?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Either strawberry (if you want single flavor) or orange dreamsicle (which has ice cream in it, so not sure if it counts).

Q: Is there anything that makes you feel better when you're down than a nice, big hug?


----------



## Shan34

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Either strawberry (if you want single flavor) or orange dreamsicle (which has ice cream in it, so not sure if it counts).
> 
> Q: Is there anything that makes you feel better when you're down than a nice, big hug?



A: Yeah - a shot of Vodka!  Hahaa...Honestly though, music. I listen to music.

Q: How do you like to spend your "me" time?


----------



## Tad

Shan34 said:


> Q: How do you like to spend your "me" time?



A: it really varies! Sometimes I just want to dive in to a good book and get totally lost in the story, sometimes I want to geek out playing a computer game, sometimes I want to go shopping, occasionally I actually have the urge to take on some substantial project around the house without distraction.

Q: Do you prefer to spread your pleasure out, or have the occasaional blow out? (like: a glass of wine each evening, or go out Saturday night and get drunk? Or indulge in a decadent coffee each day, or go out for a great meal once in the week? type of thing)


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> A: it really varies! Sometimes I just want to dive in to a good book and get totally lost in the story, sometimes I want to geek out playing a computer game, sometimes I want to go shopping, occasionally I actually have the urge to take on some substantial project around the house without distraction.
> 
> Q: Do you prefer to spread your pleasure out, or have the occasaional blow out? (like: a glass of wine each evening, or go out Saturday night and get drunk? Or indulge in a decadent coffee each day, or go out for a great meal once in the week? type of thing)



A: I prefer my pleasure maintained at a fairly constant level 

Q: Red wine or white wine?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Beer, preferably a nice amber ale. (Not a big wine fan - I like red wine well enough, but something in it gives me a headache.)

Q: What is your favourite flavor of milkshake?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Never2fat4me said:


> A: Beer, preferably a nice amber ale. (Not a big wine fan - I like red wine well enough, but something in it gives me a headache.)
> 
> Q: What is your favourite flavor of milkshake?



A: Oreo milkshakes, all the way! 

Q: You and someone else are the last people on earth. Who is this other person?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: The luckiest person on earth! Or maybe the second luckiest. Depends on who is a better person, so either they are luckier because they get me or I am luckier because I get them. But we're both really lucky because we are the only survivors. Or maybe we are both the most unfortunate people on earth because we're the only two people left. Jury's out on that too.

Otherwise, I hope it would be a nice, young woman with a sweet disposition and a great sense of humor so that we can have fun together and begin repopulating the earth.

Q: How often do you think about sex? is there anything you think about more frequently?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Never2fat4me said:


> A: The luckiest person on earth! Or maybe the second luckiest. Depends on who is a better person, so either they are luckier because they get me or I am luckier because I get them. But we're both really lucky because we are the only survivors. Or maybe we are both the most unfortunate people on earth because we're the only two people left. Jury's out on that too.
> 
> Otherwise, I hope it would be a nice, young woman with a sweet disposition and a great sense of humor so that we can have fun together and begin repopulating the earth.
> 
> Q: How often do you think about sex? is there anything you think about more frequently?



A: Lately I probably spend more time thinking about how I'm going to get my work done than sex, which is sad because sex is really high on my list. I spend a lot of time thinking about the person with whom I'd like to be having sex.

Q: What's your absolute fave sandwich? (Seems I also spend good bit of time thinking about food.)


----------



## mel

Q: What's your absolute fave sandwich? (Seems I also spend good bit of time thinking about food.)
A: hmm..fried bologna

Q: what was the last really fun and exciting thing you did?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

The last really fun and exciting thing I did was going dancing all night long, it had been a long time before that.

How is easy or how hard is it to make new friends for you?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

A: It's hard for me to make new friends only for the simple fact that I can be really awkward and shy when I meet people. I always don't know whether or not I can truly be myself until I spend some time with a person because I know I have a loud and obnoxious personality and I want to make sure they can handle me or that we will get along. I have trouble with rejection and I always like to please people so that's a problem as well. 

Q: Do you have a daily routine or do you live each day as it comes? And if you do have a routine, what is it?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Yes and no. I don't think of it being so much of a routine in the morning, but I generally do the same things because I don't have that much time between waking up and leaving for work. Work really is not routine and every day is pretty different, and then back home in the evening is similar insofar as I have dinner when I get home, but rest of it depends on what I need to do or feel like doing.

Q: What do you like best and least about Dims?


----------



## CastingPearls

All the friends I've made is by far the best. 
That this isn't really a size-acceptance venue, although it's had its moments and also the people who I was a true friend to who were too cowardly or screwed up to tell me they didn't want to be friends or went out of their way to hurt me, was some of the worst. 
All told, I'll never regret joining Dimensions. In spite of disappointments, again, the friends I've made have made it worth it and one of the reasons I'm still here.

Q: If you've been here a while, do you feel that you 'fit in'? And if you're new, what's your opinion of the place overall.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: overall yes, though there are some cliques that are more difficult to feel really part of, and as in any community, there are some who are opinionated and leap to unfair conclusions based on very little information who don't make you feel like the community is a good one. But there are many more generous, intelligent, funny, fun, fun-loving, incredible individuals here that drive the negative nellies into the background and make me feel Dims is a greater whole that is worth being a part of

Q: how might your life be different today is Dims never existed?


----------



## Mathias

A: I feel like I fit in here now. To be honest, for a long time I couldn't shake off that negative feeling I had where I'd get a complement or something and I'd think "What's so great about me anyway?" but I've gradually gotten away from always putting myself down. I really do feel welcome and accepted here and I'm glad I found this place.

A: What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## Mathias

Never2fat4me said:


> A: overall yes, though there are some cliques that are more difficult to feel really part of, and as in any community, there are some who are opinionated and leap to unfair conclusions based on very little information who don't make you feel like the community is a good one. But there are many more generous, intelligent, funny, fun, fun-loving, incredible individuals here that drive the negative nellies into the background and make me feel Dims is a greater whole that is worth being a part of
> 
> Q: how might your life be different today is Dims never existed?



A: Whoops! Skipped yours. I probably wouldn't have been as confident in myself and not as open with my preference.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Omg! I am such a dessert-a-holic that it is hard to choose. Probably either a really good brownie with a scoop of ice cream or a slice of warm pie (peach or strawberry-rhubarb) a la mode.

Q: Which is your favorite meal of the day and why?


----------



## ConnieLynn

A. Does brunch count? I don't have a favorite meal time during the week, because I don't have much of a meal routine. I love a brunch because you have great breakfast food, which I love, plus a cocktail isn't out of the question, and you can have dessert too!

Q. What's your favorite board game and do you still play it?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

ConnieLynn said:


> A. Does brunch count? I don't have a favorite meal time during the week, because I don't have much of a meal routine. I love a brunch because you have great breakfast food, which I love, plus a cocktail isn't out of the question, and you can have dessert too!
> 
> Q. What's your favorite board game and do you still play it?



A: Scrabble. I am a boss when it comes to word games. I own everyone that dares to play against me, and it stills helps improve my vocabulary. 

Q: Carpet, hardwood, or tile/marble floors?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hardwood (the real stuff - not the floating/laminate stuff), though carpet isn't bad in winter (but only in the bedroom).

Q: Penthouse on the 30th floor or house with garden (or something else)?


----------



## mel

Q: Penthouse on the 30th floor or house with garden (or something else)?
A: beach house

q: would you rather eat worms or grasshoppers?


----------



## CastingPearls

Grasshoppers if I could roast them with a sprinkle of sea salt or stir-fry with some teriyaki sauce and garlic. I've had crickets. They're probably similar. Earthworms seem mushy. 

Q: What's the longest you've gone without sleep, on purpose?


----------



## mel

Q: What's the longest you've gone without sleep, on purpose?
A: Maybe a little over 48 hours...

Q: what were you like as a teenager?


----------



## rellis10

A: Miserable and monosyllabic... so normal for a teenager 

Q: What was your favorite/most memorable christmas present when you were growing up?


----------



## ConnieLynn

A. One Christmas all the kids in my neighborhood were moving up to big kid bikes. I'm sure my folks knew, because they kept asking me if I wanted a new bike for Christmas. I kept inisisting that I wanted a camera. I got the camera and was thrilled. Then saw all the bikes and felt left out, but didn't say anything about it. My sweet Dad went out and bought me a bike the next day. 

Q. If you could reconnect with one person from your past, who would it be?


----------



## LeoGibson

ConnieLynn said:


> Q. If you could reconnect with one person from your past, who would it be?



A: Honestly, there isn't anybody in my past that I feel a need to reconnect with. The way I sort of look at life is that we come in and out of each others circle and sometimes with some people it is more brief than others, but we spend the right amount of time for each and then move on. I enjoy the time shared with all, but I also know that for whatever reason it is temporary with most and those that it isn't, I am in regular contact with. That's not to say circumstance could bring someone back into my circle, It's just not something I would actively seek.

Q: Is there a girlfriend/boyfriend you can look back on and you are ashamed or embarrassed of the way you treated them?


----------



## mel

Q: Is there a girlfriend/boyfriend you can look back on and you are ashamed or embarrassed of the way you treated them?
A: yes (kinda,,lol)

q: have you ever given an ex a 2nd or third chance?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

A: Sure have... but then I remember why we broke up in the first place! lol

Q: Ever been skinny-dipping? If not, do you want to or would you?


----------



## Captain Save

BrownEyedChica said:


> Q: Ever been skinny-dipping? If not, do you want to or would you?



A. Yes, I'd LOVE to, but I've gotten picky about where I'd indulge in such mischief.

Q. Since I don't want to be the only one, who's gotten BUSTED being nude in public?


----------



## samuraiscott

Captain Save said:


> A. Yes, I'd LOVE to, but I've gotten picky about where I'd indulge in such mischief.
> 
> Q. Since I don't want to be the only one, who's gotten BUSTED being nude in public?



A) Almost busted, but got dressed in time.

Q) Do you sleep in pajamas or in the nude?


----------



## TwilightStarr

A: PJ's, actually just a tank top and undies

Q: What is your favorite sex scene from a movie?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

TwilightStarr said:


> A: PJ's, actually just a tank top and undies
> 
> Q: What is your favorite sex scene from a movie?



A: Ooh good one... maybe that tent scene in _Brokeback Mountain_? Also the kissing scene from the Toby Stephens/Ruth Wilson _Jane Eyre_. What it doesn't have in full nudity it makes up for in STEAMY. And of course the scene between Monica Belucci & Clive Owen in _Shoot 'Em Up_ because it's hysterical.

Q: Favorite onscreen kiss?


----------



## LeoGibson

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Favorite onscreen kiss?



A:This one from To Have and Have Not by Bogart and Bacall. You can almost feel the attraction and sexual tension they were feeling for real. If memory serves, this is the film they either met on or hooked up on.

Q: Who's your favorite onscreen couple, and as a bonus question take it further as favorite onscreen couple that also were a real life couple?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

LeoGibson said:


> A:This one from To Have and Have Not by Bogart and Bacall. You can almost feel the attraction and sexual tension they were feeling for real. If memory serves, this is the film they either met on or hooked up on.
> 
> Q: Who's your favorite onscreen couple, and as a bonus question take it further as favorite onscreen couple that also were a real life couple?



A: Katharine Hepburn and Spencer Tracy. Bogart and Bacall are so close in second place they're almost tied. But the chemistry between the former, simply the look in Hepburn's eyes at the end of Tracy's (mostly improvised) speech in _Guess Who's Coming to Dinner?_, wins all the awards. That's what love is.

Q: Do you have any crushes on classic Hollywood actors? Who/why? (Please don't just answer with no...)


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Do you have any crushes on classic Hollywood actors? Who/why? (Please don't just answer with no...)



Well, it has been a day and nobody has answered in the affirmative yet, so

A: No 

But then again, really Ive not had crushes on modern actors or actresses either. Even characters that I might develop a crush on in a book, I dont get the same thing in movies. I think perhaps it is the overlay of actor and character; if I might fall for the character on their own, the actor gets in the way, but meanwhile I dont really know the actor, only the character, and I dont generally develop crushes on people I dont have some sort of feel for. I guess for some people, the actor being a sort of blank slate makes it easier to crush on them? But for me, it makes it harder. 

Or maybe it is simply that the bodies Hollywood puts on the screen are seldom ones that would intrigue me to paying a lot of attention?

(see, it wasnt just a no answer!)

Q: As best you can remember, what was the object of your first crush on a fictional character? What was the genre, and what do you think led you to crushing on them?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Tad said:


> Q: As best you can remember, what was the object of your first crush on a fictional character? What was the genre, and what do you think led you to crushing on them?



A: Easy. Good ol Elizabeth Shue from The Karate Kid. "Alli with an I" hottdamn!
She was Hot,rich and even a little bit thick for a cheerleader. Nuff said.

Q: If there was another place you would want to live other then where you currently reside where would it be, and why?


----------



## superblooper

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Q: If there was another place you would want to live other then where you currently reside where would it be, and why?



A: It would have to be America! Somewhere in a city, but also somewhere relatively sunny (I despise the weather here in England) so Miami? or Southern California. :happy:

Q: What was your worst holiday experience?


----------



## ConnieLynn

superblooper said:


> A: It would have to be America! Somewhere in a city, but also somewhere relatively sunny (I despise the weather here in England) so Miami? or Southern California. :happy:
> 
> Q: What was your worst holiday experience?



A. The trip that taught me to be careful about who you pick as a travel companion. Went to Hilton Head, Savannah, and Jekyll Island with a friend who insisted that she drive her new convertible. We spent all our time finding 'safe' parking places. Plus she wasn't happy unless we had an agenda for every minute of the day. I was so glad when it was over! 

Q. This question based on a conversation I had last night. You are having a meal with your lover. What food is so sexy and sensual that you'd lick / suck it off their fingers?


----------



## one2one

ConnieLynn said:


> Q. This question based on a conversation I had last night. You are having a meal with your lover. What food is so sexy and sensual that you'd lick / suck it off their fingers?



The pastry cream from inside an éclair, of course. Or snow crab dipped in butter; maybe some pot de crème or very tender lamb with a pomegranate molasses. 

*sigh* 

Now I'm hungry. 

Q: What was your best date?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

one2one said:


> The pastry cream from inside an éclair, of course. Or snow crab dipped in butter; maybe some pot de crème or very tender lamb with a pomegranate molasses.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Now I'm hungry.
> 
> Q: What was your best date?



A: My highschool boyfriend went off to NYC from Texas, and I was heartbroken. He was a hopeless romantic though, and we often went on "dates" around the city. Once when I was sick, he talked to me for 4 hours as he went to the big attractions, stopping and taking pictures and sending them to me, making cute little "wish you were here" signs, and having people take his picture in front of things, having a hot dog in my honor, that kinda cheesy stuff. He finished the trip off with this really adorable snow globe that will sing "New York New York." that he sent in my care package, along with some of my other favorite goodies. It made me feel so special and loved. Even though it didn't work out between us romantically because of the distance, we are still super close friends, and I will always have the sweetest memories of being a lovesick teenager. 

Q: Do you ever feel "too" connected to the world via Facebook, Tumblr, Twitter, etc. Where do you draw the line when it comes to social networking?


----------



## balletguy

A. No...I do not have facebook or twitter, and check my persnal e-mail about 2x a month

Q. Do u prefer very hot weather or very cold weather


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Depends. My pref would be for very hot and dry weather (like the desert in Arizona); am currently in Memphis (vacation) and would prefer very cold to the very humid 100+ degrees we are having here right now.

Q: What is the worst medical-related experience you have had (trying not to be too specific - e.g., disease, burst eardrum)?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Would have to be when I had cellulitis. 

How do you deal with dissapointment/sadness/depression/heartbreak etc?


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

A: Very poorly. There is no way to deal with heartbreak in my eyes. I asked a girl out after being close friends for 3 years. I got the worst possible response. The response was that I'm the most amazing guy she ever met but she couldn't look past my body. Will probably effect me forever. 

Q: If you had any superpower, what would it be and why?


----------



## penguin

Wheels and the Legman said:


> Q: If you had any superpower, what would it be and why?



A: Teleportation. I want to go BAMF from one place the next instantly, taking along people or objects if I want to. I want to visit people and places all over the world, I want to be done with public transport and the costs of travel.

Q: What's your go to feel better comforts when you're sick? I've been vomiting all night and it's cold and I feel lousy


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I love a Coke. Always makes me feel a bit better (think it is combo of sugar and caffeine mixed in with liquids).

Q: What do you like to do best on 4th of July? do you have a favorite place to go?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Never2fat4me said:


> A: I love a Coke. Always makes me feel a bit better (think it is combo of sugar and caffeine mixed in with liquids).
> 
> Q: What do you like to do best on 4th of July? do you have a favorite place to go?



A. I sit on my porch with friends who are like family and watch the fireworks. We get together late afternoon, make some good food together, and catch up. It's a happy, lazy day.

Q. Do you groan about Mondays?


----------



## balletguy

A, Hell yes

Q. What is your favorite state?


----------



## toni

balletguy said:


> A, Hell yes
> 
> Q. What is your favorite state?



A. I am torn between az and ut because they are the prettiest.

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## ClashCityRocker

toni said:


> A. I am torn between az and ut because they are the prettiest.
> 
> Chocolate or vanilla?



chocolate. so much chocolate.




plane, train or automobile?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Depends on distance, but generally automobile. I like all of them: airplane for ease of covering long distances; trains often take beautiful routes and let you stretch out; but cars leave you in control and able to take whatever scenic detour you want or to visit interesting points you find along the way.

Q: Pina colada or margarita?


----------



## balletguy

A...Pina colada 1 for each hand

Q. Beer or Wine


----------



## Tad

balletguy said:


> Q. Beer or Wine



A: These days--hard liquor (my body no longer digests beer or wine happily  ). Back in les restricted days: wine in general, but it depended on teh situation. 

Q: Department store (or similar 'we have it all' type place), or specialty store/boutique, or on-line shopping?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: my favorite go-to store is Costco. I can get everything we need except for my clothes there.. I shop online mostly for my clothes.. It's a crap shoot but not a lot of options around here.

Q: What are you doing to beat the heat?


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What are you doing to beat the heat?



A: Beating the heat isn't an issue here - I'm freezing! Well, by Queensland standards, anyway. It's about 10ºC in my house at the moment, so we're all rugged up. 

Q: What you prefer to have - feet made of sponges or feet made of mops?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Sponges. Would make for more comfortable walk.

Q: You have been kidnapped, and the kidnapper gives you a choice of having your big toe or your pinky finger sent to your loved ones. Which would you choose?


----------



## willow173

Pinky as I am so unbalanced I need all my toes!! (I fall over walking across an empty room!)

Digital watch or a traditional one with hands and numerals?


----------



## AcedWonderlic

willow173 said:


> Pinky as I am so unbalanced I need all my toes!! (I fall over walking across an empty room!)
> 
> Digital watch or a traditional one with hands and numerals?



Great big traditional Breitling - even have to wind it up.

In the hot tub, suit or not suit?


----------



## Tad

willow173 said:


> Digital watch or a traditional one with hands and numerals?



A: traditional all the way! I find that I absorb information at a glance from the traditional face better than the digital. Maybe I have an analog brain? Maybe because I grew up before digital read outs were all that common?

Q: When you need to know the time, what do you normally look at? Watch, mobile phone, wall clock, computer.......


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> A: traditional all the way! I find that I absorb information at a glance from the traditional face better than the digital. Maybe I have an analog brain? Maybe because I grew up before digital read outs were all that common?
> 
> Q: When you need to know the time, what do you normally look at? Watch, mobile phone, wall clock, computer.......


My cell phone


What's the longest you've gone without sleep, voluntarily?


----------



## balletguy

A. In school I went over 30 hours

Q. What time to you generally wake up in the morning?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: 5:00 AM (I only rarely sleep in)

Q: Since nobody answered Ace Wonderlic's question, I'll pose it again: in the hot tub, suit or no suit?


----------



## willow173

A. I have never been in a hot tub, I reckon Id wear a suit though I hate cold nipples lol


Q. Log burner or central heating?


----------



## AcedWonderlic

willow173 said:


> A. I have never been in a hot tub, I reckon Id wear a suit though I hate cold nipples lol
> 
> 
> Q. Log burner or central heating?



Never been in the hot tub!?!? it's usually 104, don't have to worry about cold nipples, the guys will look out for you...:blush:


A: Log burner for sure, love that smell.

Q: Pontoon or ski boat?


----------



## willow173

AcedWonderlic said:


> Never been in the hot tub!?!? it's usually 104, don't have to worry about cold nipples, the guys will look out for you...:blush:
> 
> 
> A: Log burner for sure, love that smell.
> 
> Q: Pontoon or ski boat?



What can I say - I have lead a sheltered life and been single for aaaaaages!!

A. Pontoon because they look far more comfortable 

Q. Bourbon or beer?


----------



## Noir

Beer. My system cant handle hard stuff anymore.

Potato (PO-TATE-OH) or Potato (POE-TAT-OH)


----------



## willow173

A. I usually say spud actually LOL but the first being of the soft southern England type!

Q. cinema or dvd


----------



## Tad

willow173 said:


> Q. cinema or dvd



A: Meh, I might watch it if it ever gets broadcast on TV? OK, in the rare case that I want to go see a film while it is still in the theatres, I do prefer the theatre.

Q: Where is your prefered place to go swimming? (Beach, pool, off a rocky shore, from a boat.....fresh water or salt water if not a pool, etc.) and what do you like about it?


----------



## willow173

A. I like to swim in nicely heated indoor pools as I really dont do being cold! I also appreciate the luxury of nice hot showers and fluffy towels after so thats generally means a spa of some sort 

Q. Where is your ideal night out and who would you take?


----------



## AcedWonderlic

willow173 said:


> A. I like to swim in nicely heated indoor pools as I really dont do being cold! I also appreciate the luxury of nice hot showers and fluffy towels after so thats generally means a spa of some sort
> 
> Q. Where is your ideal night out and who would you take?



A: Drinks and Dinner, if I am working in Chicago, probably Gibson's for steak and people watching. In WI it would be a supper club by a lake, followed by a quiet boat ride at sunset. Definitely would require a woman who likes to dress for the occasion.


Q: Fancy night out or Jeans and a pizza?


----------



## willow173

A. Ohhhh fancy please, I do pizza with the kids all the time  


Q.Paintings or sculpture


----------



## Tad

A: sculpture! Paintings can be lovely, but there is something about sculpture, of all sorts, that I just love.

Q: You win the use of a car (or other motor vehicle) for the next five years (you can't just sell it for the money, you have to pay all operating and insuring costs). What vehicle would you want it to be?


----------



## willow173

Tad said:


> A: sculpture! Paintings can be lovely, but there is something about sculpture, of all sorts, that I just love.
> 
> Q: You win the use of a car (or other motor vehicle) for the next five years (you can't just sell it for the money, you have to pay all operating and insuring costs). What vehicle would you want it to be?




I love sculpture too! Its the most beautiful art and everyone can see it differently 


A. It would have to be an E - type jag :bow::bow: because it is the most beautiful car ever made. I would say the Bugatti Veyron for the sheer thrill of speed(I live near a motor circuit so I could play) but it wouldnt fit on my drive

Q.The worst car you could be forced to drive


----------



## AcedWonderlic

willow173 said:


> I love sculpture too! Its the most beautiful art and everyone can see it differently
> 
> 
> A. It would have to be an E - type jag :bow::bow: because it is the most beautiful car ever made. I would say the Bugatti Veyron for the sheer thrill of speed(I live near a motor circuit so I could play) but it wouldnt fit on my drive
> 
> Q.The worst car you could be forced to drive



A; Any kind of mini van!

Q; Steak or Seafood?


----------



## CastingPearls

Surf AND turf all the way!



Q: What's the view out of the window closest to you?


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

CastingPearls said:


> Surf AND turf all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What's the view out of the window closest to you?



A: The pond in my front yard

Q: What's your favourite TV show that has ended all its seasons? (or cancelled)


----------



## willow173

A.I would say Star Trek TNG - I have always had a thing for Patrick Stewart :smitten:

Q. Tea or coffee? and which type (earl grey - americano)


----------



## AcedWonderlic

A; A very dry marsh, circled by large green pines. A few Redwing Blackbirds and a couple of Sandhill cranes guiding the young ones to the last moist areas left.


Q; Hot weather or Cold?


----------



## AcedWonderlic

Sorry missed that one! 

Coffee - Dunkin Donuts from the grocery, hot and black!


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Cold Weather. Goes better with my bulky body. 

Question: Who is your favorite Doctor from _Doctor Who_?


----------



## Tad

A: to be honest, I only watched much of the first few seasons of the modern version of the show (first two new doctors), of whom I liked the second one better (I'm terrible at recall actor names). From what I saw of the old show I really liked one guy who had a kind of rumpled, middle-aged, sort of vibe (and the scarf, but I think all of them in the old show had the scarf?)

Q: Favourite thing to have on your feet?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A: Flip flops. I live and die by them.

Q: When was the last time you cried?


----------



## samuraiscott

ScreamingChicken said:


> A: Flip flops. I live and die by them.
> 
> Q: When was the last time you cried?



A) A few days ago.

Q) What do you like to do on rainy days?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Stay inside. Don't particularly like them; don't particularly dislike them.

Q: Do you (or would you) like to be watched during sex. Don't necessarily mean having the act filmed or broadcast online; rather, just whether you would find it titillating to have someone (friend, stranger, you choose) watch you have sex.


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I'm not sure. I very well could. *shrugs*

Question: Where do you see the world heading in the future (next 10-20 years)?


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Where do you see the world heading in the future (next 10-20 years)?



A: Where are we going? And why are we in this handbatket?....

OK, not really quite that gloomy, but I think we are if for a prolonged difficult stretch. We are entering a long demographically challenging patch in most of the western world (baby boomers retiring, general adjusting to the lower birthrates that became common by the late 60s in many countries, meaning a lower percentage of the population working, and a lower percentage consuming all that actively), meanwhile China is hitting a demographic wall of its own in a few years (as the one child policy has created an inverse population pyramid). Plus the disruptive effects of climate change PLUS the impact of energy prices higher than was seen for most of the past century (during which our infrastructures and lifestyles and culture were developed).

By about 20 years from now I think there will have been tremendous changes to culture and economy as we shift to new energy, communication, and manufacturing models. And as the demographics begin to get a little better and we begin to settle into new modes that take advantage of the new technologies, I think there should be a period of real wealth gain.....assuming we haven't screwed ourselves too severely with climate change.

Q: Do you prefer your ice cream (gelatto, frozen yoghurt, etc) in a bowl or a cup?


----------



## one2one

Tad said:


> Q: Do you prefer your ice cream (gelatto, frozen yoghurt, etc) in a bowl or a cup?



A: Bowl, cup, cone or straight out of the carton with a spoon is all fine with me. Seriously. Although licking it off a cone tastes the best and makes the whole ice cream experience last longer.

Q: Pizza: thick crust, thin crust or deep dish?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Regular crust - I find thin too crispy and deep dish too flaky (and too many toppings). Though I would take a good thin or deep dish any day over a mediocre regular.

Q: Ketchup or catsup?


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Ketchup or catsup?



A: Neither. We have tomato sauce, which I'm told is different to ketchup. And it's not pasta sauce, that's something different.

Q: Which would you prefer: to wake up and discover you're living in the Matrix or that Justin Bieber is president?


----------



## CastingPearls

I would prefer that Justin Bieber is living in the Matrix and I'm the president. 


Q: Are rules made to be broken or are you a stickler for following them?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Are rules made to be broken or are you a stickler for following them?



A: The young man knows the rules, but the old man knows the exceptions."
--Oliver Wendell Holmes Jr., U.S. Supreme Court justice

.....I've always been old at heard 

Q: Do you use your pockets (in your clothing, that is) regularly?


----------



## Shan34

Tad said:


> Q: Do you use your pockets (in your clothing, that is) regularly?



A: ALL the time. I use them for lighters, garbage (don't want to litter), gum, rubber bands, notes, etc... 

Q: Do you like to dance?


----------



## balletguy

A. Yes all the time

Q. Do you sing outloud in your car?


----------



## LeoGibson

balletguy said:


> Q. Do you sing outloud in your car?



A: All day long. Constantly. 

Q: Do you ever get to a point sometimes where everything you look at and everything you feel is just total and complete B.S.? That point where you go none of this crap matters and that nothing is actually real at all and that it's all just stupid posturing feeling.


----------



## Shan34

LeoGibson said:


> A: All day long. Constantly.
> 
> Q: Do you ever get to a point sometimes where everything you look at and everything you feel is just total and complete B.S.? That point where you go none of this crap matters and that nothing is actually real at all and that it's all just stupid posturing feeling.



A: Absolutely!! That's when I start debating on joining a church. But I don't because I can't really stand church. Nope.

Q: Do you have an innie or an outtie?


----------



## largenlovely

I have an innie 

do you drink more than 2 cups of coffee a day?


----------



## Shan34

largenlovely said:


> I have an innie
> 
> do you drink more than 2 cups of coffee a day?



A: Yes. 6 cups a day is average. Sometimes a lil more, sometimes a lil less. I <3 coffee!

Q: What is your favorite movie line?


----------



## penguin

Shan34 said:


> Q: What is your favorite movie line?



A: As you wish.

Q: If you had to poop, and could choose anywhere in the world to do it, where would you do it?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I in fact have to poop on a daily basis, so this is something I actually know about. My preference would be to do it on a toilet; peeing in the woods is fine, but my bum is fussy. If you want to know where that toilet would be, then I think it would be cool for it to be somewhere in one of the great game parks in Africa where I am on safari. That's my dream vacation, and I'll make it one day.

Q: If money was no object and you could travel into space, would you? why/why not?


----------



## LeoGibson

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: If money was no object and you could travel into space, would you? why/why not?



A:Yep. I sure would. I think it would be a great experience and really cool to be able to look back at the earth from way up above it all.

Q: Would you drive around the world if you could? Why/Why not?


----------



## mz_puss

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Would you drive around the world if you could? Why/Why not?



A) Bloody oath ! I would visit as many places as I could and probably be a traveling Gypsy.

Q ) Who is your dream Travel companion ?


----------



## Tad

mz_puss said:


> Q ) Who is your dream Travel companion ?



A) So easy...if a boring answer; my wife. We travel together exceptionally well, just a really good meshing of personalities in that regard. There may be stresses at times, but overall we have such a good time when we go places together.

Q) If you had the power to bring back one cancelled/finished tv series for one more season (the writers, directors, cast would all miraculously be alive, available, etc), what would it be? Or could you not really care?


----------



## largenlovely

Tad said:


> Q) If you had the power to bring back one cancelled/finished tv series for one more season (the writers, directors, cast would all miraculously be alive, available, etc), what would it be? Or could you not really care?



Arrested Development...but they have a new season in the works right now so I don't know if it counts. But yay!! I can't wait. But as far as one that's already gone, I loved Lost

What is the most unsanitary thing you have ever done and are embarrassed to admit to?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am a pretty clean guy..but I guess a went to the bathroom and did not wash my hands the other day cause i was in a rush
Q. Any big plans this weekend?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> Q. Any big plans this weekend?



A: Today was wonderfully void of anything beyond a few chores. Tomorrow (today? Sunday...) is the flea market and then dinner with a good friend who I haven't seen in ages.

Q: What's the naughtiest thing you've done recently?


----------



## balletguy

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Today was wonderfully void of anything beyond a few chores. Tomorrow (today? Sunday...) is the flea market and then dinner with a good friend who I haven't seen in ages.
> 
> Q: What's the naughtiest thing you've done recently?



A. Bought some sex toys

Q. Who are u mad with right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

No one. I'm pretty mellow. 


Q: So far, have you done (or close to being done) everything you planned to do this summer (winter for my Aussie friends) or do you still have some catching up to do before the weather changes?


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> No one. I'm pretty mellow.
> 
> 
> Q: So far, have you done (or close to being done) everything you planned to do this summer (winter for my Aussie friends) or do you still have some catching up to do before the weather changes?



A: The only thing I planned this Summer is lots of relaxation, and I've definitely done that! My best friend is planning an end of the summer cookout with some old friends I haven't seen in over 10 years that I'm excited for.

Q: What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## largenlovely

Mathias said:


> Q: What's your guilty pleasure?



Weed...I rarely do it these days but every once in a blue moon, I will gather up some munchies, smoke out and watch something funny and laugh my ass off.

What is a major deal breaker when on a first date?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

largenlovely said:


> What is a major deal breaker when on a first date?




A: Adam's apple.

Q: Why was Bif working for George Mcfly when Marty came Back to The Future? Didn't that dude try to rape Lorraine in the 50's?


----------



## Tad

WhiteHotRazor said:


> A: Adam's apple.
> 
> Q: Why was Bif working for George Mcfly when Marty came Back to The Future? Didn't that dude try to rape Lorraine in the 50's?



A: Exposure to time travelling Deloreans causes erratic memory loss  (AKA: this is your biggest peeve about plot holes in that movie????? )

Q: While travelling in a developing country, your choices for supper are either:
a)	A street vendor, who seems to get a fair bit of business from the locals, but whose food is unrecognizable to you and with whom you share no common language, or
b)	McDonalds.

Which one do you eat at? Why?


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> A: Exposure to time travelling Deloreans causes erratic memory loss  (AKA: this is your biggest peeve about plot holes in that movie????? )
> 
> Q: While travelling in a developing country, your choices for supper are either:
> a)	A street vendor, who seems to get a fair bit of business from the locals, but whose food is unrecognizable to you and with whom you share no common language, or
> b)	McDonalds.
> 
> Which one do you eat at? Why?



A: A every time, you're in another country, why the hell would you want to eat something you can have back home every day of the week?

Q: What's the oddest/most exotic thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## largenlovely

rellis10 said:


> Q: What's the oddest/most exotic thing you've ever eaten?



A: Alligator sausage in New Orleans..it was way too greasy for me and did NOT taste like chicken. 

Q: who is your biggest celebrity role model and why?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

largenlovely said:


> Q: who is your biggest celebrity role model and why?



A: William Shatner. The man makes money by exploiting the very things people make fun of him for. This is genius.

Also, Katharine Hepburn, because she's smart, wears pants, and doesn't take any sass, just gives it.

Q: My best friend is absolutely terrified of the idea of "settling down". She believes it would kill any sort of excitement for the rest of her lifetime. I disagree entirely, but what do you think of the concept, and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

If by settling down one means marriage or living together or similar facsimile, I used to be all for it. I was married for ten years and wanted the whole American Dream, white picket fence, 2.5 kids, dog, 2 cats in the yard type of deal. Then reality set in. Excitement wasn't killed--reality just...set in. I did have a lot of superficial stuff that qualified me as a winner of that dream but the marriage ended up being a nightmare. The stuff meant nothing and was no substitute for love. Now, I'm juuuuust about to have my divorce finalized (although we'd been estranged for years) and I don't see any need or urge to do that again. If I meet someone special and I feel the urge again, my friends are instructed to hit me in the head repeatedly with a cast iron frying pan until I either come to my senses or they're convinced I'm really really sure. But that urge to 'settle down', it's gone. I can settle down with myself quite comfortably and get wild with a distraction or two when I feel any urges. 

Q: What's the first thing you log onto when you first go online (if you work, don't include your own job site, please)?


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> If by settling down one means marriage or living together or similar facsimile, I used to be all for it. I was married for ten years and wanted the whole American Dream, white picket fence, 2.5 kids, dog, 2 cats in the yard type of deal. Then reality set in. Excitement wasn't killed--reality just...set in. I did have a lot of superficial stuff that qualified me as a winner of that dream but the marriage ended up being a nightmare. The stuff meant nothing and was no substitute for love. Now, I'm juuuuust about to have my divorce finalized (although we'd been estranged for years) and I don't see any need or urge to do that again. If I meet someone special and I feel the urge again, my friends are instructed to hit me in the head repeatedly with a cast iron frying pan until I either come to my senses or they're convinced I'm really really sure. But that urge to 'settle down', it's gone. I can settle down with myself quite comfortably and get wild with a distraction or two when I feel any urges.
> 
> Q: What's the first thing you log onto when you first go online (if you work, don't include your own job site, please)?



A: Usually Reddit so I can check the news and read funny stories. Or sometimes I'll have something from Netflix on my 3DS as background noise while I make breakfast in the morning.

Q: Is there a movie that no one else seemed to enjoy that you liked?


----------



## Tad

Mathias said:


> Q: Is there a movie that no one else seemed to enjoy that you liked?



A: Not that I know of. I don't really watch very many movies--usually just when my wife or son want to go see something and they aren't big movie people either, so the odds aren't that high. On the other hand, I really don't talk about movies with people much, so I don't really know what other people think of a lot of movies, so I probably wouldn't know if no one else seemed to like it.

(sorry for the boring answer, but we seemed stalled, just trying to get things moving again)

Q: The Olympics just finished up....did you watch much? If you did, what was your favourite moment? If not, what bugs you most about the Olympics?


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

> Q: The Olympics just finished up....did you watch much? If you did, what was your favourite moment? If not, what bugs you most about the Olympics?



A: I watched almost every single day. My favourite 2 moments were Missy Franklin's victories and the beach volleyball game with Kessy/Ross against Brazil.

Q(for men): What is the most attractive outfit you find on a woman?


----------



## Yakatori

A: I'm always intrigued to see folks dressed for...whatever's their passion. Without getting too detailed, if someone's really into their job, an ambitious & driven sort, they tend to look "best" (to me, anyway) getting getting ready for work. I mean, don't get me wrong, most people look good getting ready to "go-out;" but there's this whole other energy going-on when someone's readying to "get to it." So, the serious athletes...look pretty serious in their gear. Heh...this one girl...at Home Depot...she's always got these great nails and she works on the paint-station. Picks up big 5 gallon buckets of paint, mixes 'em up, & puts them on the counter -- using only the pads of her thumbs & the side of her index finger, just to protect those nails... But she really knows her paint, yannow? Finishes, techniques, etc...heh, but I digress. I think there's really something to getting to see someone whilst completely in their element.

Q: When listening to Lolo Jones speak, are you consciously thinking of her having an accent?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am not sure who that is but I will say yes.

Q. What is your favorite singer and or band?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

balletguy said:


> A. I am not sure who that is but I will say yes.
> 
> Q. What is your favorite singer and or band?



A: Bright Eyes. I've gone into huge long posts about this before, so I'll leave it at "Bright Eyes" before I get carried away.

Q: Milk, Dark, or White chocolate?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: Bright Eyes. I've gone into huge long posts about this before, so I'll leave it at "Bright Eyes" before I get carried away.
> 
> Q: Milk, Dark, or White chocolate?



First off, is it any surprise that the woman with the most beautiful, bright eyes on Dims chooses Bright Eyes as her favorite group? 

A: Definitely dark if I had to choose one (especially when I am looking for something chocolate covered), but milk chocolate hits the spot sometimes too when I want the rich sweetness. And white chocolate technically isn't chocolate at all (just made with cocoa butter), and me no like!

Q: What is the best thing about Dims, that keeps you coming back day after day, other than the people? (Obviously they are the best, and that would be too easy an answer.)


----------



## CastingPearls

It is the people. I don't feel that I belong here very much anymore and most of the people that I met here when I first joined are gone but so many of them, I'm in contact with on FB and elsewhere. It's the people, always. Sometimes they're strangers in need of some direction I have the audacity of thinking I can help, and sometimes they're old buddies that need a hug. Either way, although I'm not thrilled with the way things are, it is free, there are people here I genuinely love and I'm not leaving anytime soon, although I frequent it less often.

Q: If you are a drinker (please answer this if you drink alcohol) what was the last thing you imbibed in?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> It is the people. I don't feel that I belong here very much anymore and most of the people that I met here when I first joined are gone but so many of them, I'm in contact with on FB and elsewhere. It's the people, always. Sometimes they're strangers in need of some direction I have the audacity of thinking I can help, and sometimes they're old buddies that need a hug. Either way, although I'm not thrilled with the way things are, it is free, there are people here I genuinely love and I'm not leaving anytime soon, although I frequent it less often.
> 
> Q: If you are a drinker (please answer this if you drink alcohol) what was the last thing you imbibed in?



A: More often I'm finding myself drinking whiskey-based cocktails. I had my first old fashioned last week and it was delicious! A few days ago, I shared a bottle of Menage à Trois rosé with some friends. And I'm just about to head for weekend cocktails with a friend who's in town. Mojitos tonight!

Q: Are you looking forward to any new TV shows coming out this autumn? I'm really excited for Mockingbird Lane myself.


----------



## Mathias

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: More often I'm finding myself drinking whiskey-based cocktails. I had my first old fashioned last week and it was delicious! A few days ago, I shared a bottle of Menage à Trois rosé with some friends. And I'm just about to head for weekend cocktails with a friend who's in town. Mojitos tonight!
> 
> Q: Are you looking forward to any new TV shows coming out this autumn? I'm really excited for Mockingbird Lane myself.



A: Hotel 666, but to be honest I don't get excited as much as I used to because they always get cancelled. It happened with "Missing."

Q: What's you favorite genre of book to read?


----------



## largenlovely

Mathias said:


> A: Hotel 666, but to be honest I don't get excited as much as I used to because they always get cancelled. It happened with "Missing."
> 
> Q: What's you favorite genre of book to read?



I love historical fiction minus those crappy romance novels. I do like just plain old general fiction and fantasy as well.

What is your greatest talent?


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't know if it's a talent or a character trait but....forgiveness. Truthfully though, that's changing lately.

Q: Is your favorite color now still the same as your favorite color when you were a kid? What is/are it/they?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Is your favorite color now still the same as your favorite color when you were a kid? What is/are it/they?



A: Yes, but.

Sometime before age eight I started identifying blue as my favourite colour when asked, and I still do. It is just that this is a bit like asking me my favourite baseball team--Ill give you an answer, but I dont really care. And while I probably have more blue in my wardrobe than any other colour, for me with colours it is all about the shades and tones and intensities, more than identifying a broad colour as such.

Q: Do you have a favourite baseball team? If so, why is it your favourite? If not, please list three things youd rather do than watch baseball.


----------



## prettyeyes77

Tad said:


> Q: Do you have a favourite baseball team? If so, why is it your favourite? If not, please list three things youd rather do than watch baseball.



Answer: I guess the Cardinals because I am from Missouri, but I really don't even know anything about baseball or care. (I prefer the NFL) So Instead of watching Baseball I will, 1.Shop! 2. Bake. 3.Watch old movies... 

Question: Favorite eye color on the opposite sex?


----------



## CastingPearls

Green or hazel. More important is the twinkle in them. 


Q: You can't sleep all night. Do you get up and do stuff or do you roll around and grumble?


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: I normally try to read or watch tv show on my iPod. And then grumble about it the next day! 

Q: Speaking of not sleeping, how do you sleep? like a baby every night or never get enough of it? any theories on why?


----------



## Tad

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: Speaking of not sleeping, how do you sleep? like a baby every night or never get enough of it? any theories on why?



A: Gah, I used to sleep like a baby, but I don't think you ever sleep quite as soundly after you become a parent, and as my forties progress I find I'm more easily disturbed and woken  Having said that, overall I get to sleep pretty easily and most of the time I get some pretty good sleep during the night, just not guaranteed the joyous-oblivion of 8 hours of deep sleep like when I was younger. Nothing to complain of compared to many other people.

Q: What game show or reality show do you think you'd be good at? What and why?


----------



## prettyeyes77

Answer: I would rock "Supper Nanny"! I'm a nanny by trade and I am damn good at what I do. I can create peace and tranquility out of chaos and destruction! Make you like your veggies and take your naps... I have been dubbed "The child whisperer" and "Mary Poppins" by employers... :happy:

Question: If you were a famous piece of art, what would you be and why?


----------



## Tad

prettyeyes77 said:


> Answer: I would rock "Supper Nanny"! I'm a nanny by trade and I am damn good at what I do. I can create peace and tranquility out of chaos and destruction! Make you like your veggies and take your naps... I have been dubbed "The child whisperer" and "Mary Poppins" by employers... :happy:



(just an interruption to the normal flow to say that I owe you rep for awesomeness!)


----------



## Shan34

prettyeyes77 said:


> Answer: I would rock "Supper Nanny"! I'm a nanny by trade and I am damn good at what I do. I can create peace and tranquility out of chaos and destruction! Make you like your veggies and take your naps... I have been dubbed "The child whisperer" and "Mary Poppins" by employers... :happy:
> 
> Question: If you were a famous piece of art, what would you be and why?


A: The Mona Lisa - Only because a quiz told me so. Haha Sorry I couldn't expand and give some fantastic answer!

Q: Have you ever had an out of body experience?


----------



## LeoGibson

Shan34 said:


> Q: Have you ever had an out of body experience?



A: If you count acid or mushroom trips as a teen, then yes. But a legitimate spiritual out of body experience? No.

Q: What are your thoughts on ghosts or spirits or anything of the sort?


----------



## spiritangel

LeoGibson said:


> A: If you count acid or mushroom trips as a teen, then yes. But a legitimate spiritual out of body experience? No.
> 
> Q: What are your thoughts on ghosts or spirits or anything of the sort?



I believe in them being psychic it is very hard not to. I have experienced to much to say oh no thats not real. 

Q: What is the spookiest thing to ever happen to you?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I unknowingly took the stretcher outta the morgue with somebody still on it... it was late at night and it was hard to push it down the hallway... then i looked under the cover and the stretcher wasn't empty...

Q: Do you like to sing, what's your favorite song to sing?


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Do you like to sing, what's your favorite song to sing?



A: I would like to sing, I usually have a song in my head, and I'd love to belt it out..... but when I open my mouth, what comes out sounds closer to a raven croaking that what I hear in my head. The notes, the rythm, just everything, I can hear them clearly in my head but simply can't make them come out of my mouth. :blink:

I did sing endless repetitions of "Bah, Bah, Black-Sheep" to my son when he was little, to the point where I felt I was actually half-way competent at it, so I'll call it my favourite song to sing as it is the only one that is apt to come out in a recognizable form 

Q: Is there some talent that you are lacking that you would dearly love to have? (see above for mine....)


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

Tad said:


> Q: Is there some talent that you are lacking that you would dearly love to have? (see above for mine....)



Graphic design. I have brilliant ideas but I don't know how to execute them. I made my album cover with tons of help and now I dont have that help for the second one.

Q: Whats the last show you decided to go catch up on? I mean, you found a show you heard about but never saw it and wanted to see earlier seasons. Mine is Masterchef.


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Homeland. I am loving it and looking forward to Season 2.

Q: How much live tv do you watch? do you mostly enjoy it on PVR/online/on iTunes?


----------



## CPProp

Wheels and the Legman said:


> Graphic design. I have brilliant ideas but I don't know how to execute them. I made my album cover with tons of help and now I dont have that help for the second one.
> 
> Q: Whats the last show you decided to go catch up on? I mean, you found a show you heard about but never saw it and wanted to see earlier seasons. Mine is Masterchef.



A. Great British ghosts.

Q. Have you ever put your socks or anything similar in to a micro wave to warm them up


----------



## NewfieGal

A: The magic bag wouldn't work right without the microwave love the magic bag 


Q: what's your best summer memory now that we're in the Fall season


----------



## CastingPearls

A bald eagle flew alongside my car while I was on the highway going somewhere. It was just ahead, and down low, level with my car, and it was breathtaking.

Q: Do you drink out of cans and bottles or do you usually pour the contents into a cup or glass?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> A bald eagle flew alongside my car while I was on the highway going somewhere. It was just ahead, and down low, level with my car, and it was breathtaking.
> 
> Q: Do you drink out of cans and bottles or do you usually pour the contents into a cup or glass?



it depends on my mood. I bought two lovely new purple glasses yesterday so atm its all about my pretty glasses but I am also not adverse to drinking from a bottle or can, bottle more at home unless its like the single serve ones.

Q: What is your favorite soda/soft drink ?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: Always been a Coke fan although i do like Pepsi as well

Q: Do you drive, if you do what do you drive


----------



## CPProp

NewfieGal said:


> A: Always been a Coke fan although i do like Pepsi as well
> 
> Q: Do you drive, if you do what do you drive



A. Yes - Volvo S60, petrol, turbocharged, fast but one of the safest cars to have an accident in.

Q. when you blow up ballons - do you blow them to almost bursting point or a good few degrees below that.


----------



## ConnieLynn

CPProp said:


> A. Yes - Volvo S60, petrol, turbocharged, fast but one of the safest cars to have an accident in.
> 
> Q. when you blow up ballons - do you blow them to almost bursting point or a good few degrees below that.



All the way 

Q. What's your favorite take out food that's not from a "chain"?


----------



## Aust99

Pad thai and chicken satay sticks from my local.... Having it tonight actually... 

Q: do you have a pet? Do you think carers leave should extend to them, not just partners or kids?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Aust99 said:


> Q: do you have a pet? Do you think carers leave should extend to them, not just partners or kids?



A. I do have a pet, well two. A Great Dane and a flat oat retriever. And I do think pets should be included with partners and kids. My dogs are my kids. Luckily the company I work for feels the same and let's us have time if we need it.

Q. What is your biggest fear?


----------



## CastingPearls

That justice, grace and mercy are only human constructs and don't exist in reality. 

Q: Do you believe in any supernatural or paranormal things?


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> That justice, grace and mercy are only human constructs and don't exist in reality.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in any supernatural or paranormal things?




A. I would like to think there are such things yes. 

Q. What is your favorite book?


----------



## TwilightStarr

balletguy said:


> Q. What is your favorite book?



A: I could never pick just one book to be my favorite, that would be like picking only one favorite song or favorite movie.
That is impossible for me I love my books, music, & movies way too much for that kind of choice! 

Q: Can you sleep with your feet out of the sheets? Or Do you have to have your feet covered?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Pride and Prejudice. I reread it every year. I LOVE that book!

Q: What's your favorite season and why?


----------



## ODFFA

TwilightStarr said:


> Q: Can you sleep with your feet out of the sheets? Or Do you have to have your feet covered?



A: I absolutely have to have my feet covered. And in winter, not only covered, but kept warm by a hot water bottle or something similar.



HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite season and why?



A: Winter, because cuddling can be done anywhere, swimming can't. (i.e. my one-track-minded way of saying the cold is easier to deal with & creates a cozy atmosphere)

Q: Was high school a good experience for you? Why / why not?


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Q: Was high school a good experience for you? Why / why not?



A: Yes, it was. I had a lot of fun. Probably more than I should have and enjoyed some of the sports I played and enjoyed the overall carefree way I could live as an irresponsible kid! 

Q: What age were you the last time you smoked marijuana? (If you never have, which I find rather doubtful in this day and age, then this question is not intended for you)


----------



## ConnieLynn

LeoGibson said:


> A: Yes, it was. I had a lot of fun. Probably more than I should have and enjoyed some of the sports I played and enjoyed the overall carefree way I could live as an irresponsible kid!
> 
> Q: What age were you the last time you smoked marijuana? (If you never have, which I find rather doubtful in this day and age, then this question is not intended for you)



A: 20ish I think. I tried it a few times, but was never my thing. I've always preferred alcohol.

Q: If you were a type of pasta, which would you be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Cavatappi (hollow corkscrews) because they're whimsical, curvy and because they're multi dimensional they have a lot of juicy stuff inside. Tasty dish.


Q: Not including anything sexual, what is your favorite obsession?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Not including anything sexual, what is your favorite obsession?[/QUOTE]


A. Have likes, but dont have any obsessions, obsessions, in the main, are for anoraks. 

B. when you make a brew do you put the milk in first or last and why


----------



## ConnieLynn

CastingPearls said:


> Cavatappi (hollow corkscrews) because they're whimsical, curvy and because they're multi dimensional they have a lot of juicy stuff inside. Tasty dish.



Perfect answer 



CPProp said:


> B. when you make a brew do you put the milk in first or last and why



A. By brew, I assume you mean tea. I take mine black and sweet. When I make coffee, I add milk first because I'm lazy and don't want to stir.

Q. You open the door of the fridge just browsing the options. What will you nibble standing right there with the door still open?


----------



## LeoGibson

ConnieLynn said:


> Q. You open the door of the fridge just browsing the options. What will you nibble standing right there with the door still open?



A: Pickles. Every time.

Q: What one thing are you excellent at?


----------



## toni

mergirl said:


> A-Have a wank.  (seriously though!!)
> 
> Q-When was the last time you cried and why?



A-today! I was doing my selling bit and had an allergic reaction to something. My whole face blew up. I looked like a bad Botox victim. We noticed every time I walked away from my booth customers made purchases. After a few minutes the sad reality hit. I had to hide not to scare customers. I had two awesome friends with me who picked up my slack but it made me feel so horrible. Blaaaaah!!!

Q-what is your quirk?


----------



## CastingPearls

Poor taste in men.


Q: Name the last movie you saw that you hated.


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Poor taste in men.
> 
> 
> Q: Name the last movie you saw that you hated.



A: The Campaign. I think Will Farrel is kinda meh.

Q: What's your most favorite season?


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Q: What's your most favorite season?





Fall. I love the cooller temps. I love wearing sweatshirts, football, the fall holidays, the crunch of leaves under my feet, the harvest of the fall veggies, all of the colors, fall recipes and baking. Everything about this time of year just makes me happy.


Q: If your faith important to you and in your relationship how did you find that balance? (I am struggling to find a balanced medium on this very topic. My faith is important to me. Going to church and doing my studies makes me feel good. My boyfriend struggles with this like I have in the past. We are so good together but on this I need to find some balance and make time for God like I make time for Jimmy.)


----------



## BigCutiesAmber

Linda said:


> Q: If your faith important to you and in your relationship how did you find that balance? (I am struggling to find a balanced medium on this very topic. My faith is important to me. Going to church and doing my studies makes me feel good. My boyfriend struggles with this like I have in the past. We are so good together but on this I need to find some balance and make time for God like I make time for Jimmy.)



A: To be honest while my faith is important to me, it really isn't important to my relationship. My boyfriend and I go to church for Easter, Christmas, and the important dates, but other then that we never really found faith to be an issue, we are both free to believe and worship as we want too. 

Q: In your relationship, how often do you have sex? And, do you think this an amount your comfortable with, and if you aren't what are you trying to do to inspire a little more lust in your partner? My bf and I started with a great sex life and lately its been down cause he travels a lot for work.


----------



## balletguy

A. Not as often as I would like to. when I need to I take matters into my own hands. haha
I have brought toys into the relationship, and they help a very much. I too travel alot for work so it kinda sucks in the sex way,


Q. What is your favorite season?


----------



## CastingPearls

Autumn and it's already beautiful here in the Pocono Mountains



Q: When you dress for winter, do you layer or prefer to throw on the biggest thickest warmest one thing you can find?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am a big layer person.

Q. What do you like most about yourself.


----------



## Mathias

balletguy said:


> A. I am a big layer person.
> 
> Q. What do you like most about yourself.



A: I feel like I'm always optimistic and tend try to always see the good in most things.

Q: What TV show do you feel should have been cancelled years ago?


----------



## balletguy

A. Jersey Shore.


Q. What brought you to this website?


----------



## CastingPearls

I was recovering from a long illness, pretty much quarantined, I was very lonely to talk to ANYBODY, my marriage was essentially over and I had the worst case of insomnia in my life so I found Dims.

Q: Curtains, blinds or both?


----------



## balletguy

a. I have have both but more blinds actually.

q. What do you like most about ur best friend


----------



## CastingPearls

She is the most gracious and authentic person I've ever met. She loves unconditionally and will drop everything to support me. She's the sister of my soul. 


Q: Where do you usually use your computer? Where are you-at a desk, table, bed?


----------



## balletguy

A. Couch in my den....good q.

Q. What is your favorite type of music?


----------



## CastingPearls

I like so many genres but my all time favorite would have to be classic rock. 


Q: How attached are you to your cell phone? How close is it to you right now?


----------



## balletguy

A. 
I thinnk I left it in the car...I actually dont know...so the answer is not too attached....

Q.

Do you prefer warmer weather or colder?


----------



## CastingPearls

I prefer the changeovers--spring into summer and early summer and then summer into fall. I'm not a fan of extreme temps and the conditions that go with them at all. I think snow is beautiful and I like the tropics, but I don't like to be in it for months at a time.


Q: What color socks are you wearing or are you wearing fuzzy slippers or going foot commando?


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> I prefer the changeovers--spring into summer and early summer and then summer into fall. I'm not a fan of extreme temps and the conditions that go with them at all. I think snow is beautiful and I like the tropics, but I don't like to be in it for months at a time.
> 
> 
> Q: What color socks are you wearing or are you wearing fuzzy slippers or going foot commando?



A. I go commando as often as posible and I am now


Q. If you could be an extra on any movie ever what would it be...it could be a move from like 80 years ago if you wanted.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'd like to be a zombie in any of the Dawn of the Dead movie series. 


Q: Do you take your vitamins?


----------



## balletguy

A. Yes it is called Vitiman V as in Vodka...haha i do the mens one a day yes.

Q. What do u do like most about this website?


----------



## CastingPearls

The people.


Q: When you walk into a supermarket, what's the first thing you head for? AND do you keep a list? Do you keep to that list? Do you ever walk out with a hundred things except for the one thing you went in there for?


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> The people.
> 
> 
> Q: When you walk into a supermarket, what's the first thing you head for? AND do you keep a list? Do you keep to that list? Do you ever walk out with a hundred things except for the one thing you went in there for?



A.. Haha I love the Q. I walk in and I go to produce so that is the first thing i put in my little cart. I more times than not have a list, but I will always forget one thing on the list, not sure wy it just happens...might be the booze....

Q
Dp u like to read? If so do u have an actual book? Or is it a Kindle or on lone some how?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm a voracious reader. I'm often broke because of my e-book download and used book jones. I have a Kindle and am currently reading the last installment of the A Game of Thrones series. I'm also reading a used paperback of Moll Flanders and Tom Stoppard's play, Arcadia. Oh and Fat, the Owner's Manual. 

EDT: There are only three things I won't share: My clothes, my man and my books. 

Q: Throwing the question back to you. Do you like to read? What are you reading now? Do you have a Kindle or Nook or buy books or do the library thing or a combo of all?


----------



## balletguy

A. I love to read. I do it old chool and buy book, or go t the lib. I like Screwall stuff. Tim Dorsey, Carl Hiasean. I do like the Stve Kink an Dean Koontz stuff too, an I am a history dork.

Q. Are u an Apple person or a Droid person?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm not sure I have ANY Apple products. Wait...I have an iPod I don't really use. Um...I have a droid. The only apps I use are texting, Facebook, the calender and alarm clock thingy. Knowing how to use the thingys is something I need to master. I still call my GPS the directional satellite thingy. Probably more than you wanted to know.


Q: When you're not boozing it up, when else do you like to drink?


----------



## balletguy

A. If I am fishing I willl have a few

Q. Beer or Wine?


----------



## CastingPearls

Wine usually but I like seasonal and local brewery stuff..I think they call it boutique brewery, micro-brewery. Also a fan of Blue Moon Belgian White. They know how to make beer in that part of the world. Still, wine for me. Red and white, slightly sweet or extremely full-bodied dry red. Also pink Champagne. 

Q: How many pillows do you sleep with?


----------



## balletguy

A. About 3-4

Q. Wht is your favorite sport if any?


----------



## CastingPearls

Um...hmmm...Cookoffs? LOL I prefer to watch people watching sports. I'm more of a cheerleader than anything.


Q: If you had to go back in time and change any one way you responded to someone, what would it be?


----------



## balletguy

A. wow good q. I was an ahole in colege to my parents I would change that.

Q What was the last movie u saw?


----------



## CastingPearls

I just bought it on DVD--Salt. I saw it in the theater so was delighted it's finally out on DVD. Also Kubrick's Barry Lyndon, I saw on the same day. Somehow this was the only major film of Kubrick's I ever missed. I still think Ryan O'Neal is a horse's ass though.

Q: Your favorite actor?


----------



## balletguy

A. John Depp. He is good in pretty much every thing he does
Q Fav. Movie


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> A. John Depp. He is good in pretty much every thing he does
> Q Fav. Movie



A: Favorite movie... that's tough. But seeing as it's gotten me through thick and thin, and makes me laugh no matter how many times I've seen it, my answer must be _Top Secret!_. Not very highbrow of me, I know, BUT VAL KILMER IS SO YUMMY IN THIS.

Q: What movie puts you in a good mood every time you see it?


----------



## balletguy

A. Bad Santa

Q. Beach or Mountains?


----------



## LeoGibson

balletguy said:


> Q. Beach or Mountains?



A: That's the one thing I like about California. You can have both. But if forced to pick one and one only, beach. 

Q: Ford, Chevy, or Mopar?


----------



## Mathias

LeoGibson said:


> A: That's the one thing I like about California. You can have both. But if forced to pick one and one only, beach.
> 
> Q: Ford, Chevy, or Mopar?



A: Chevy.

Q: Was there ever a villain you ever sympathized with?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Was there ever a villain you ever sympathized with?[/QUOTE]

A)	Fagin 


Q) If you could pilot any air craft from history or fictional what would it be and why.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. No, not technically an aircraft, but it flew and it was awesome and I'd like to rescue a bunch of kids from a crazy king and his nutty queen and twirl and sing like a music box ballerina, really be named Truly Scrumptious and have a great time. Second choice would be Aladdin's carpet. A Whole New World and whatnot.

If you said Spacecraft, I'd have to say a TARDIS. No explanation necessary.



Q: Another planet in our solar system has been discovered to have intelligent life. Which planet and describe what you think the intelligent life is and why they haven't contacted us yet.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Another planet in our solar system has been discovered to have intelligent life. Which planet and describe what you think the intelligent life is and why they haven't contacted us yet.



A: Probably the least unrealistic scenario here is Europa, a moon of Jupiter. It is larger than Mercury, is heated by extreme tidal forces from Jupiter, is protected from the solar wind by Jupiter's mighty electromagnetic shield, and as a result has a vast subsurface liquid salt water ocean. By virtue of being liquid and saltwater, it is possible that life exists there that is more complex than single celled organisms.

Edit: I imagine they would be waterbreathers of some sort. Evolved fish, I guess.

The reason they haven't contacted us is because they live below ground. The surface of Europa is too cold to support life. They don't know that anything other than their underground ocean exists.

Q: Do you feel like you have a purpose in life? Please elaborate on your answer.


----------



## NewfieGal

A: yes I feel I have a purpose in life as a nurse I feel it's my job and my role in life to make people feel better in a bad situation, even a smile goes a long way 

Q: what do you hope to accomplish in the next year as we get closer to 2013?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

NewfieGal said:


> Q: what do you hope to accomplish in the next year as we get closer to 2013?



A: Great question! In the coming year I want to learn how to play the guitar. I want to be a better, stronger, more independent person. I want to be honest with myself. I also want to be a better friend, and find the motivation to finish several projects.

Q: Who is the first person you call with exciting/sad/good/bad/disappointing news?


----------



## CastingPearls

My best buddy, Kitty. 


Q: Where do you fall within the 'obsessively organized to hopelessly messy to the point of appearing on Hoarders' scale?


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Where do you fall within the 'obsessively organized to hopelessly messy to the point of appearing on Hoarders' scale?



A: Moderately messy. But basically when stuff starts getting in the way, I'll purge to bring it back under control. But 'stuff' stacked in corners or otherwise out of the way doesn't bug me much. (granted, we have a pretty small house with limited storage. Given a large, dry, basement I might have the rest of the house looking quite a bit more spare....)

Q: In cool weather, do you like wearing scarves to keep your neck all cozy? Or do they feel more like strangulation waiting to happen?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> A: Moderately messy. But basically when stuff starts getting in the way, I'll purge to bring it back under control. But 'stuff' stacked in corners or otherwise out of the way doesn't bug me much. (granted, we have a pretty small house with limited storage. Given a large, dry, basement I might have the rest of the house looking quite a bit more spare....)
> 
> Q: In cool weather, do you like wearing scarves to keep your neck all cozy? Or do they feel more like strangulation waiting to happen?



depends on my mood sometimes a loosely dangled scarf though I am not a huge fan of that sort of thing so it would have to be bloody freezing


Q: What is your fav thing to bake and why?


----------



## CPProp

Q: What is your fav thing to bake and why?[/QUOTE]

A) Quiche Loraine with mushrooms and tomatoes added  Im sure it got an other technical or culinary name  but it does for me as its simple and quick when I remember not to burn it.

Q) Which is your favourite international airline and what do they provide or offer that others do not


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CPProp said:


> A) Quiche Loraine with mushrooms and tomatoes added  Im sure it got an other technical or culinary name  but it does for me as its simple and quick when I remember not to burn it.
> 
> Q) Which is your favourite international airline and what do they provide or offer that others do not



A: I've flown Air Tahiti Nui, Air New Zealand, Virgin and, most unfortunately, United. I think my favorite is New Zealand, mostly because there's free-flowing wine, coffee and tea the whole flight. The food is pretty good as well! Virgin is great too (lots of decent food), and I loved my flight on Tahiti Nui (they give you flowers before you take off!), but the costs of those airlines can be rather prohibitive.

Q: Where are you headed for your next vacation? I'm going to London to visit my brother in a few weeks.


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I never go kn vacation usyally its a staycation to relax at home bux this time next year i intend to visit Ontario to visit my family I've never been there

Q: what's your favorite thing about fall?


----------



## CastingPearls

Everything. I love this area, mountains, lakes, forests, and the colors changing. The crispness in the air, the smell of woodsmoke from chimneys and from bonfires. Deer and wild turkey EVERYWHERE. Pumpkin flavored everything and apple cider everywhere. Pulling beautiful sweaters out of storage and looking at the sky and thinking, Hmmm....looks like snow is maybe coming...it's magical.

Q: What is your favorite part of the day or night and why?


----------



## Dromond

A: The dead of night, when most of the world is sleeping. That's the best time to go shopping. The only people you have to contend with are the rare fellow night owls and the stockers. Bliss.

Q: You have been given two tickets on the first commercial space flight to a new orbiting resort hotel. It's a low acceleration ascent, so body fitness is not an issue. Do you go, and if so who would you take along?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: The dead of night, when most of the world is sleeping. That's the best time to go shopping. The only people you have to contend with are the rare fellow night owls and the stockers. Bliss.
> 
> Q: You have been given two tickets on the first commercial space flight to a new orbiting resort hotel. It's a low acceleration ascent, so body fitness is not an issue. Do you go, and if so who would you take along?



Nope I sell those suckers on ebay for all I can get, whilst on one hand it would be fun I want to know there is no danger or risk before I go to space plus betting people would sell their families for those kinds of tickets. 

Q: What is the mushiest movie that no matter how many times you watch it still makes you cry?


----------



## CastingPearls

Some Kind of Wonderful.


***Back to the commercial space flight question, cos I like it: HELL YES, I'd go. You only live once. I'd take Wonton (cos she's badass and first kitty in space) and my bestie. One of them will be stashed in the overhead compartment, since there's only two tickets.****



Q: When someone is having a party that you have no interest in, do you move along and let them have their fun or do you dismiss it, talk it down and think you're above it all?


----------



## balletguy

A, I move on

Q What is your favorite type of movie?


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> A, I move on
> 
> Q What is your favorite type of movie?



I love comedy anything that makes me laugh has always been a high priority 


Q:What is one little known movie you have loved and think everyone should watch at least once (Mine is two Aussie flicks one Called Soft Peaches and the other is a musical called Bran Nue Day)


----------



## toni

spiritangel said:


> Q:What is one little known movie you have loved and think everyone should watch at least once (Mine is two Aussie flicks one Called Soft Peaches and the other is a musical called Bran Nue Day)



A: Eternal sunshine on the spotless mind

Q: Mac or pc?


----------



## Dromond

A: PC

Q: Paper, plastic, or bring your own?


----------



## Aust99

Dromond said:


> A: PC
> 
> Q: Paper, plastic, or bring your own?


a:
Plastic...we don't have the option for paper here and as well meaning as I am, I always forget to take my own with me.

Q: Do you recycle? To what degree are you committed???


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> a:
> Plastic...we don't have the option for paper here and as well meaning as I am, I always forget to take my own with me.
> 
> Q: Do you recycle? To what degree are you committed???



Yes to the point it irritates me that one of my neighbours neverr ever uses his recycle bin. Erm not sure of degree but it has been creaping into my creativity a lot of the bears I make are made from offcuts of curtain fabric that would otherwise go to landfill and are super cheap

I recycle chipboard packaging and the thicker plastic stuff for templates and crafting, even have been known to use the paper that the deli wrap around your order and erm cheese wax once for a layout but to be fair the theme was recycling

Q:What is the weirdest thing you have ever recycled?


----------



## CPProp

Q:What is the weirdest thing you have ever recycled?

A) Not sure if its wearied now a days, but as a kid I had to go around the fields collecting cow manure, mix it with water and feed it to the tomato plants. I must admit Ive never had better tasting tomatoes than my dad grew. 

Q) If you had the opportunity to design your own bank note what denomination would it be and who would you have on it, and your reason for that accolade


----------



## Dromond

CPProp said:


> Q) If you had the opportunity to design your own bank note what denomination would it be and who would you have on it, and your reason for that accolade



A: I would issue a new $2 bill for the United States, taking the $1 bill out of circulation. The $1 coins will serve just fine. For the person on it, I would put John Hanson, the real first President of the United States, while it was governed by the Articles of Confederation. The man is largely forgotten by history, and that's a shame because he was a very effective President - as much as anyone could be under the Articles.

Q: If you could do one thing for yourself, cost not being an object, what would you do?


----------



## HottiMegan

Dromond said:


> Q: If you could do one thing for yourself, cost not being an object, what would you do?



A: Sort of simple but a day of complete pampering. Massage.. manicure (not pedi since i can't stand people messing with my ticklish feet). Hair color, cut and style.. eyebrow plucking.. waxing in all places i am comfy with.. massage.. Makeup. massage..


----------



## HottiMegan

he he, forgot the question.. Been a long day...

Q: Whats your favorite kind of cake? (mine lately is carrot)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

HottiMegan said:


> he he, forgot the question.. Been a long day...
> 
> Q: Whats your favorite kind of cake? (mine lately is carrot)



A: Scandanavian Princess cake or Victoria Sponge. Basically any good vanilla sponge with cream and jam makes me happy! The addition of marzipan on the Princess cake is DIVINE. 

Q: What's your favorite thing to bake?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What's your favorite thing to bake?



A: Chocolate chip squares

Q: I've heard it suggested that some people are bakers and some people are cooks, by nature. Which are you? Or do you think that is just bogus? (to clarify, baking = following set recipes for the most part, cooking = much more free form combining of tastes and ingredients. Which are you more comfortable with?)


----------



## Linda

Tad said:


> A: Chocolate chip squares
> 
> Q: I've heard it suggested that some people are bakers and some people are cooks, by nature. Which are you? Or do you think that is just bogus?



A: I am a cook. I can not fdo bread at all. The yeasty kind. I can do like pumpkin breads and zucchini breads butb if I have to make anything with live yeats forget it. I just can't do it. 

Q: Do you like little dogs or huge mammoth dogs?


----------



## CPProp

Linda said:


> A: I am a cook. I can not fdo bread at all. The yeasty kind. I can do like pumpkin breads and zucchini breads butb if I have to make anything with live yeats forget it. I just can't do it.
> 
> Q: Do you like little dogs or huge mammoth dogs?




A) Big Dogs, I find they are easier to control on a lead and off one they seem to obey voice commands better. Little dogs on leads trip me up and off dont seem to listen at all to any commands. You dont need to get to low to stroke them and there is much more to cuddle if you want to. 

B) In the bad old days pop bottles were made of glass and if returned you got 2p for your trouble  do you think going back to using glass bottle and a reward for return would be a good environmental move or not and why.


----------



## Dromond

CPProp said:


> B) In the bad old days pop bottles were made of glass and if returned you got 2p for your trouble  do you think going back to using glass bottle and a reward for return would be a good environmental move or not and why.



A: It would be one of the best moves we could make. It would vastly reduce the amount of plastic in the waste stream. The financial incentive to return the bottles for refilling was enough that most were returned. It's reducing, reusing and recycling. What's not to love?

Q: Do you think alternative energy sources will become viable enough to wean us off fossil fuels?


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> Q: Do you think alternative energy sources will become viable enough to wean us off fossil fuels?



A: Eventually, yes....if only because the price (be it of production or be it of the impact of CO2 emissions) of fossil fuels will eventually get high enough to make the alternatives competitive. The real question is "How much more expensive will energy be when alternatives become broadly competitive, and what will that do to our economy?" But that is more of a Hyde part question than a Lounge one.

Q: As a kid, what was your favorite piece of playground type equipment? Were you a swinger, a climber, a spinner, rocker, totterer....?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I had two.. Swinging and the merry-go-round. I LOVED those 

Q: What's your favorite Halloween candy?


----------



## CastingPearls

Reese's peanut butter pumpkins. And then Peep ghosts.

Q; *If money were no object*, and you had a costume party to go to for Halloween, what would your costume be?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Easy.. A super cool Steampunk girl! I want to work on a costume some day and be all steampunked out.. with a matching costume for the hubs.. 

Q: What's your favorite horror movie?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite horror movie?



A: Not a huge horror fan, but _Cabin in the Woods_ is the funniest, most intelligent horror film I've ever seen; it totally flips its genre and is honestly one of the best movies to come out this year. See it!

Q: Has any horror movie scared you so much that you won't do something central to its plot? i.e.: No showers since you've watched _Psycho_, or no Ouija boards since _The Exorcist_.


----------



## Dromond

A: Horror movies bore me, so no.

Q: What is your favorite movie genre?

PS: I tried to give Megan rep for steampunk dreams, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks for the rep attempts.. I think once finances settle from the move, i'll start working on one 

A: My favorite genre is probably comedy or romantic comedy more specifically.

Q: Do you still go to the movies or wait for it on dvd for rental?


----------



## Aust99

I go to the movies and borrow from the video store... As both have become really affordable whee I live. I like the whole 'event' feel of going to the cinema though. 

Q: What do you do to Gaurentee a good nights sleep?


----------



## LeoGibson

Aust99 said:


> Q:What do you do to Gaurentee a good nights sleep?



A: I drink a bottle of good red wine, like a nice Cabernet or Merlot. Guaranteed 8-10 hours of blissful sleep.

Q: What is your routine to get "woke up" when you need to get going?


----------



## CPProp

Q: What is your routine to get "woke up" when you need to get going?


A) Not much but the alarm clock and the knowledge I could be late if I dont get a move on  I hate being late.

B) Which ever handed you are, are there some things you find easier and more comfortable doing with your opposite hand?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I am left handed and prefer to do most everything with it but I use my right hand to drive

Q: you're having a party who are the top 5 people you hope shows up ?


----------



## Linda

NewfieGal said:


> A: I am left handed and prefer to do most everything with it but I use my right hand to drive
> 
> Q: you're having a party who are the top 5 people you hope shows up ?





A: Ok let's see. Jimmy, so I have someone to make out with at the end of the night. lol Andi, because she keeps everything under control. Mandi, because she is the life of the party. Shelly, because we would talk in accents all night and Jackie because she'l bring the wine and bail me out of jail if need be.

Q: If someone came over right now...is your place presentable or dirty?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Kitchen is a little messy. As long as they didn't go in my bedroom, I wouldn't be terribly embarrassed. 

Q: What's your favorite season and why?


----------



## Dromond

A: My favorite season is Winter. In the Midwest, I loved Winter because I love snow. In my younger days I also enjoyed the crisp Winter air, but as I grew older the love of that wore off. In the South, I love Winter because it's actually a comfortable temperature!

Q: I like that question so much, I'll kick it to the next person. What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## CastingPearls

That would be right now, Autumn. It's a season of change and so far, it's been auspicious for me. I love the warm-ish days and chilly nights. The apple cider and pumpkin pie...well, pumpkin flavored everything. Crisp air. Decorations of turkeys everywhere and the smell of wood burning from fireplaces and bonfires everywhere. Deer and wild turkey are out in the open and fattening up. Squirrels (the ex-weasel's nemesis) are throwing acorns and barking at us, and the trees are stunningly beautiful shades of red, orange and gold. 

Breathtaking.
Oh and the anticipation of Thanksgiving stuffing makes me drool. 


Q: Besides your pillow and blankets, and a partner, do you sleep with anything else, like a teddy bear, pet or CPAP? (Pet rocks count)


----------



## dharmabean

A: I sleep with my pug at my feet, a book under my pillow and my cell phone along the side of my bed. The cell phone is used as an alarm. My books are usually scattered around the bed, as I usually read three at a time. My pug, her snore, is like one of those nature sounds audio tapes, she lulls me right to sleep when I focus on it.

Q: What's the one thing you like most about yourself, and the one thing you like least?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: hmm I'd say i like the best about me is my zany personality, I'm quite a jokester when I'm comfortable around people... my worst trait i think would be jealousy in a relationship, its not psychotic, or stalker like as some people get lol but i do recognize the trait on me much better now i am older and realize i should trust more

Q: Do PDAs embarrass you or are you ok with it and what do you consider too much out in public?


----------



## HottiMegan

A. I am a little wary of too much pda. Even too much in front of my boys. I hold hands, hug and chaste kisses are okay for me. Much more is tmi for the world.

Q: What's your favorite cool weather meal? (I love soup weather!!)


----------



## dharmabean

I love my homemade chili and garlic cheddar biscuits (similar to Red Lobster's if you've had it). I slow cook it in a crock pot all day; pinto, chili, kidney, and red beans with no meat, onions, sun dried tomatoes, tomato sauce, and fresh garlic. I bloody love it!

Q. What is your favorite cold weather activity?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

dharmabean said:


> Q. What is your favorite cold weather activity?



A: Making hot chocolate and walking through neighborhoods who've done up their Christmas lights. I always equate the holidays with cold weather, even though you can't trust it'll be coat weather in December when you live in Southern California...

Q: Any ideas for your pumpkin carving this year? Are you quite the expert or do you just cut in some triangles?


----------



## CastingPearls

I spray paint them gold and write Godiva across them and pretend they're gigantic foil covered chocolates. 


Q: Was your mouth ever washed out with soap when you were a child? Do you recall the brand of soap?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: nah never got soap got a swat to the behind a few times though i know its hard to believe that i could misbehave lol

Q: Do you ever wish you could go back in time and change the mistakes you made


----------



## CPProp

Q: Do you ever wish you could go back in time and change the mistakes you made


A) May times, but more actions or in actions rather than any mistakes. 

Q) People often say they could do with an extra pair of hands &#8211; would you like an extra pair? and where would you locate them on yourself for them to be of most use.


----------



## Dromond

CPProp said:


> Q) People often say they could do with an extra pair of hands  would you like an extra pair? and where would you locate them on yourself for them to be of most use.



A: An extra pair of hands would only be useful attached to a fully functional extra set of arms, which would require a second set of shoulders and all the mechanisms that make such work. I'd stack the second set on top of the first, which would have the happy side effect of making me taller.

Q: Do you think your mistakes and failures are as important to who you are as your successes and good decisions?


----------



## LeoGibson

Dromond said:


> Q: Do you think your mistakes and failures are as important to who you are as your successes and good decisions?



A: Without a doubt, yes. In fact probably more so. I think being aware of my failings and failures as they were and are, has helped me to learn and grow as a human being much more than any measure of success I may have had.

Q: Do you believe in having regret, or are past instances that you let an opportunity slip through your hands simply one of life's teaching moments?


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> A: Without a doubt, yes. In fact probably more so. I think being aware of my failings and failures as they were and are, has helped me to learn and grow as a human being much more than any measure of success I may have had.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in having regret, or are past instances that you let an opportunity slip through your hands simply one of life's teaching moments?



A: I've had fleeting bouts of short term regret, but as you so beautifully pointed out with your last answer, I think failings and mistakes are best taken as learning experiences that help make you who you are. No regrets.

Q: If you could start over tomorrow, would you make the same choices as far as your career, partner, etc., as you did?


----------



## dharmabean

If I could start over tomorrow, would I make the same choices that I had previously? Heck no. I would have proceeded with the military. I scored 98% on my ASVAB, and wanted to go into Military Investigative MP. I was told I was too short, and they wanted me for computers since I scored so high. I told them no. Hindsight... I would totally have gotten into computers. My choices of mates, hell no. Then again, I wouldn't have the son I do today. I made a lot of mistakes in my youth, and I wish I could rectify them today.

I like this question a lot, so, I'm going to use the same one

Q. If you could start over tomorrow, would you make the same choices as far as your career, partner, etc., as you did?


----------



## Dromond

A: I think I would. I like who I am today, more or less, and I love the lady I'm with. If I had made different choices, I'd be a different person. It was my personality that drew Jackie to me, so no. I wouldn't change a thing, even though there are some really bad choices in my history.

Q: Keeping it going, same question to the next person. If you could start over tomorrow, would you make the same choices as far as your career, partner, etc., as you did?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: This is a hard question. Changing things would mean that the loves of my life wouldn't be here. I love my kids so much. But I'd love to actually finish school and start a job before having actually started a family. It's been a long struggle only being a one income family. I like my life, for the most part, so I'd probably only tweak small things. Like seeking therapy to prevent my bad emotional eating in my early 20's. And take better care of my body over the years. I wish i continued with my body building after high school. 

Q: What's your biggest regret in live?


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> A: This is a hard question. Changing things would mean that the loves of my life wouldn't be here. I love my kids so much. But I'd love to actually finish school and start a job before having actually started a family. It's been a long struggle only being a one income family. I like my life, for the most part, so I'd probably only tweak small things. Like seeking therapy to prevent my bad emotional eating in my early 20's. And take better care of my body over the years. I wish i continued with my body building after high school.
> 
> Q: What's your biggest regret in live?



I dont believe in regret because every experience has taught me so much more about myself.

Q: What is one moment you felt truly fully alive and why?


----------



## dharmabean

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is one moment you felt truly fully alive and why?



I had a cancer scare when I was 32 years old, I am now 36. They found a 2 x 2.5 inch mass in my uterus that was precancerous. Three days later I was under the knife for a hysterectomy. When I came out of surgery, and woke in the recovery room, I felt alive. I was thankful. I was happy. I was here. That's the moment I started a blog called 365 Days of Gratitude. 


Q. What's the biggest thing in your mate, or looking for in a mate, that makes you fall head over heels for them?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: He is so kind and considerate. He really tries to take care of me. Then there's the whole time watching him be such a wonderful daddy.

Q: What's your biggest pet peeve that your mate does or doesn't do?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your biggest pet peeve that your mate does or doesn't do?



Simply put, without turning it into a novel, when he's angry he insults my weight.

Q: What is one of your favorite quotes, and why?


----------



## Dromond

dharmabean said:


> *Simply put, without turning it into a novel, when he's angry he insults my weight.*
> 
> Q: What is one of your favorite quotes, and why?



He doesn't deserve you.

Answer: "May God stand between you and harm, in all the empty places you must walk." It's an Egyptian blessing. I love the sentiment.

Alternatively, "Anyone who has had root beer and a fat chick is addicted. This is human." A friend of mine said this. He married a BBW. 

Question: Why do you think otherwise intelligent people put up with verbal abuse in relationships?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> Question: Why do you think otherwise intelligent people put up with verbal abuse in relationships?



A: As someone who's worked with offenders and victims of physical and verbal abuse and someone who's put up with a certain amount of emotional abuse in relationships, I'd say it depends on the person.

Most people would probably say a diminished sense of self-esteem and self worth leads the person to rationalize that at least they have someone, that their someone isn't always like that, and that the person won't be able to attract a someone better. And I suppose sometimes that's the case.

Others stay because they grew up in an environment of abuse and it's normal for them. They were used to seeing a person or people treat other people (supposed loved ones) that way, so they assume that's just the way all people speak to their loved ones. People who grow up with abuse may also believe, since that's how they've always been treated, that they've done something to deserve to be treated that way.

Lastly, depending on the level of verbal abuse, it may for a while just be a simple, human cost/benefit analysis...I love and care about this person, this person is good to me in all of these other ways but in this one set of circumstances, this badness happens. Most people will stay as long as they believe they can control or par down the circumstances leading to the badness ("I'll make sure he doesn't drink that much" or what have you) or the good stuff in the relationship simply continues to outweigh the bad stuff that they have to put up with in that person's mind.

So I think there are probably a lot of reasons, realistically, and I'm sure those examples aren't exhaustive either.

(EDIT: Sorry for the rambling.)

Q: Have you ever been in an abusive relationship, and, if so, what happened that caused the relationship to ultimately end (if it has)?


----------



## mel

Q: Have you ever been in an abusive relationship, and, if so, what happened that caused the relationship to ultimately end (if it has)?

A: yes, I finally had to leave before it escalated and it was the best decision I could make. I made it fast and it was done. 


Q: Do you like haunted houses?


----------



## dharmabean

mel said:


> Q: Do you like haunted houses?



As in theme houses during the holiday, or as in actual haunted houses?

I'm a psychic medium. I love "real" haunted houses. I've been doing paranormal investigating for years; well before the craze on television.


Q. Have you ever seen a "ghost"?


----------



## CastingPearls

'Seen'? Shadows and flickers from the corners of my eyes. I'm an empath and intuitive so I 'feel' them much more. One's gotten into bed with me, brushed across my leg, others have been seen near me as shadows, by other people. I've felt their energy and smelled their unique scent (my grandpa smelled of clean undershirts, his wool overcoat and Winston cigarettes). They don't scare me or anything. Only when I was really small was I scared but I'm used to it now. Oh, the jury is still out on my imaginary friend who my dad heard talking with me quite frequently--I don't remember if I saw him or not but I remember everything else about him. 

Q: Let's keep that one going. Have you ever seen or felt a ghost or otherwise paranormal entity?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Let's keep that one going. Have you ever seen or felt a ghost or otherwise paranormal entity?



Have you ever seen Stephen King's, "Rose Red"? It was filmed in a castle in Tacoma, WA. The castle is called Thornewood Castle (Picture below). One of the clearest spirits I have ever seen was Chester Thorne. We spent the night in the castle, investigated, etc. Right before we went to bed, we watched this individual walk across the room, adjusting this collar and cuffs on his shirt. He looked at us, walked around the bed, sat in a chair and disappeared. My ex seen him too.

Thornewood Castle








Q: Let's keep that one going. Have you ever seen or felt a ghost or otherwise paranormal entity?


----------



## Tad

dharmabean said:


> Q: Let's keep that one going. Have you ever seen or felt a ghost or otherwise paranormal entity?



A: To the best of my knowledge, no. I'm open to the possibility that there are things science cannot currently explain--heck I hope there are some big surprises still, things we find we totally didn't understand. However, my experience in life has done nothing to personally shake my math/science/engineering world view.

Our cat, on the other hand, her behaviour can frequently best be explained by the assumption that she is seeing a special class of "kitty spirits" 

Q: Oh why not, let's keep the question rolling......"Have you ever seen or felt a ghost or otherwise paranormal entity?"


----------



## samuraiscott

Tad said:


> A: To the best of my knowledge, no. I'm open to the possibility that there are things science cannot currently explain--heck I hope there are some big surprises still, things we find we totally didn't understand. However, my experience in life has done nothing to personally shake my math/science/engineering world view.
> 
> Our cat, on the other hand, her behaviour can frequently best be explained by the assumption that she is seeing a special class of "kitty spirits"
> 
> Q: Oh why not, let's keep the question rolling......"Have you ever seen or felt a ghost or otherwise paranormal entity?"



A) I have felt and heard the presence of both my Mama and my Daddy after they have passed; they have visited me in dreams and have made noises in my home.

Q) Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## Dromond

samuraiscott said:


> Q) Are you ready for Christmas?



A: Christmas does not exist for me until after Thanksgiving.

Q: Do you enjoy the holiday season, or do you "humbug" it?


----------



## rellis10

Dromond said:


> A: Christmas does not exist for me until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Q: Do you enjoy the holiday season, or do you "humbug" it?



A: I used to be a real humbug, but last christmas I was the only one in the mood for it, I put the tree up on my own (normally a family event) because nobody else cared. So, recently, I've enjoyed it a lot more.

Q: How far in advance do you plan what presents you're buying for people?


----------



## one2one

Plan? Never. I just wait for inspiration to strike sometime between Thanksgiving and Christmas and go with that. 

Do you buy yourself a Christmas (or birthday) gift?


----------



## dharmabean

one2one said:


> Do you buy yourself a Christmas (or birthday) gift?



A. I usually do. For the longest time I was a single mom, so to keep the "Santa" alive in our house, I bought myself a gift from Santa. A couple of other holiday traditions I started: 
Bought my son a ornament each year from the time he was born until present. 
Because I was a single mom, working my arse off, I couldn't afford a lot of stuff, especially a big brilliant Christmas tree. So, I'd always wait until my son was asleep on Christmas Eve, go out to a tree stand near my house that had a "Take one if you need one" after they closed; it was Christmas Eve after all. I'd drag it home and decorate it with all of his ornaments. He'd wake up Christmas morning with a tree and presents. It was always so magical to watch him. 


Q: Do you have any holiday traditions you started?


----------



## Linda

A: We have a couple. We always open one present up on Christmas Eve. When I was a child Santa always came on Christmas Eve but when I had my son I loved the morning tradition, however we still do that one gift at night. We also hide the pickle ornament on the tree and whomever finds it gets the extra gift. It's usually something funny or a sweet treat. One last tradition is holiday bingo. We all go out and buy the tackiest, silliest gifts to throw into the pot. Then we play bingo for the prizes. Hilarious!

Q: Are you a hot tea or coffee type of person?


----------



## rellis10

Linda said:


> A: We have a couple. We always open one present up on Christmas Eve. When I was a child Santa always came on Christmas Eve but when I had my son I loved the morning tradition, however we still do that one gift at night. We also hide the pickle ornament on the tree and whomever finds it gets the extra gift. It's usually something funny or a sweet treat. One last tradition is holiday bingo. We all go out and buy the tackiest, silliest gifts to throw into the pot. Then we play bingo for the prizes. Hilarious!
> 
> Q: Are you a hot tea or coffee type of person?



A: Hot tea and cold coffee  I love a frappuccino, but for a hot drink it's always tea.

Q: When eating custard with a dessert, do you like it hot or cold?


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't think that eating a custard with dessert is something that's common in the US. There is custard, but the more common approximation would be chocolate, vanilla, tapioca or rice puddings (there are many more but these are usually found on restaurant menus and in supermarkets). Either way, the only pudding I've eating warm is chocolate because I cooked it myself on the stove and couldn't wait for it to cool. Then there are frozen pudding pops-yum. I've never had custard or pudding with dessert. I consider custard or pudding dessert in and of itself, except for savory puddings which are practically unheard of here. 

Q: What food, dish or delicacy from another country would you like to sample?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What food, dish or delicacy from another country would you like to sample?



A: Now that it's outlawed in California, foie gras! From some small French country farm, of course. 

Q: What's the strangest thing you've eaten and enjoyed?


----------



## CastingPearls

Escargot


Q: What's one thing about you that would surprise someone?


----------



## mel

Q: What's one thing about you that would surprise someone?
A: I can't tell you that!! so I will say ... I like to drink pickle juice 
and I mean like real pickle jiuce.. dill pickle!!!! LOL


Q: When was the last time you felt alone?


----------



## CastingPearls

I LOVE pickle juice!!!

Um...last time I felt alone? Last Tuesday, sitting in the courthouse hallway, waiting for my divorce hearing and my ex comes in with his fiancee and they proceed to bump and grind against the wall bumping into my chair and then begin loudly complaining about how my not accepting a pittance settlement is delaying THEIR plans. Classy. Dignified. Respectful. If not for a friend (from Dims, actually) who chose that moment to text me, I really don't know what I would have done. I held it in until about three hours later when I was driving home and burst into tears. 

Q: If you ever trick or treated, what was your LEAST favorite treat in your bag/pumpkin? If you never did, what candy do you like least?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Q: If you ever trick or treated, what was your LEAST favorite treat in your bag/pumpkin? If you never did, what candy do you like least?




I am SO NOT a fan of Charleston Chews...or circus peanuts.. *hork*


Q: I like this question,... What is your least favorite treat?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Almond joy or those peanut butter taffy things.. 

Q: What candy would you eat first after trick or treating?


----------



## CastingPearls

Mounds or Almond Joys. I'd stab someone in the throat for them.

*hork* to circus peanuts too!!!!



Q: Did mom and dad take your best candy or hide it and dole it out or were you pretty much left alone with your stash?


----------



## mel

Q: Did mom and dad take your best candy or hide it and dole it out or were you pretty much left alone with your stash?
A: Honestly I cant remember. Alot of my childhood is blocked out of my mind (if that makes sense)

Q: Are you dressing up for Halloween? If so, whats your costume?


----------



## TwilightStarr

A: Nope not dressing up, the last time I dressed up was over 10 years ago in high school 


Q: What is your favorite costume you have ever wore?


----------



## mel

Q: What is your favorite costume you have ever wore?

A: Hmm.. I looked pretty cute as Snow White one year

Q: What's your fav scary movie?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: None scary movie + active.imagination = newfiegal nightmares lol give me a comedy or chick flick anyday lol

Q: whats your favorite Halloween memory?


----------



## balletguy

A. Good question a few years ago the gf dressed me as a woman and that was fun....and I of course like going out with the friends to beg for candy

Q Speaking of candy what is your favorite?


----------



## Aust99

balletguy said:


> A. Good question a few years ago the gf dressed me as a woman and that was fun....and I of course like going out with the friends to beg for candy
> 
> Q Speaking of candy what is your favorite?



A: Snickers!!! My friend just came back from the USA and she showed me her giant snickers bar.... Have had such a craving for them for a week. 

Q: how do you take your coffee?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: With two sugar and fresh milk see now i need to get a coffee lol

Q: have you ever had a blind date and how was it?


----------



## Dromond

NewfieGal said:


> Q: have you ever had a blind date and how was it?



A: Yes, once. It was such a disaster I never went on a blind date again.

Q: What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## samuraiscott

Dromond said:


> A: Yes, once. It was such a disaster I never went on a blind date again.
> 
> Q: What would you do for a Klondike bar?



A) Bark like a dog.

Q) Is there hope for our political system here in America or are we all going to hell in a hand basket?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Did mom and dad take your best candy or hide it and dole it out or were you pretty much left alone with your stash?



For shits and giggles I'm answering this one too..

Mom, no. Older and younger brothers, yes. I was assed out as their sister. Stupid brothers.


Scott: Q) Is there hope for our political system here in America or are we all going to hell in a hand basket?


"GOING?" ... I think it's already there.


Q: What was the last thing you regret buying?


----------



## CPProp

Q: What was the last thing you regret buying?

A) A Christmas markets holiday in Prague  Carp (I called it Goldfish as it was a golden colour) soup is not my idea of Christmas day food.

Q) Carp soup was the most revolting thing Id ever tasted  what is the most revolting food you have ever tried ?


----------



## samuraiscott

A) Salmon croquet.

Q) What's your favorite Halloween Candy?


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: Asking me to pick a favorite candy would be like asking a parent to pick a favorite child. As far as candies specifically tied to Halloween, I'm a huge fan of those (widely regarded as gross) little peanut butter chewies in the black and orange wrappers...and popcorn balls. 

Q: If you could have only one super power, what would it be?


----------



## CPProp

Q: If you could have only one super power, what would it be?

A) The power to heal everything by touch. 

Q) Which do you find keeps you warm best water filled radiators or under floor electric or air heating.


----------



## Donna

CPProp said:


> Q) Which do you find keeps you warm best water filled radiators or under floor electric or air heating.



Electric heat, for sure. 

Q: What's your favorite kind of cookie?


----------



## LeoGibson

Donna said:


> Q: What's your favorite kind of cookie?



A: A simple chocolate chip cookie. With lots of chips and Texas pecans. (Don't pee down my back and tell me it's raining, I can tell the difference between locally sourced Texas pecans and ones from other places)

Q: What is your favorite beverage?


----------



## Donna

LeoGibson said:


> Q: What is your favorite beverage?



Non-alcoholic would be iced tea, preferrably green tea; alcoholic would be hard lemonade.

Q: Favorite college football team?


----------



## samuraiscott

Donna said:


> Non-alcoholic would be iced tea, preferrably green tea; alcoholic would be hard lemonade.
> 
> Q: Favorite college football team?



A) University of Georgia Bulldogs.

Q) Are you handing out candy on Halloween?


----------



## Linda

samuraiscott said:


> Q) Are you handing out candy on Halloween?





A. Nope. I will be hoofin it next to my little Ewok.

Q. Do you like apple juice or apple cider better?


----------



## Mathias

Linda said:


> A. Nope. I will be hoofin it next to my little Ewok.
> 
> Q. Do you like apple juice or apple cider better?



A: Apple cider! I only like it when it's cold though. Out of all the treats that only come around during the fall and holidays, which one do you like the most?


----------



## dharmabean

Mathias said:


> Out of all the treats that only come around during the fall and holidays, which one do you like the most?




EGG NOG PUMPKIN SPICE LATTE!!! (this small hick town, no one makes them)


Q: Favorite Halloween/Scary Movie?


----------



## samuraiscott

Mathias said:


> A: Apple cider! I only like it when it's cold though. Out of all the treats that only come around during the fall and holidays, which one do you like the most?



A) I like the little pumpkin candies...the ones similar to candy corn.

Q) What was your favorite costume as a kid growing up that you trick or treated in?


----------



## samuraiscott

dharmabean said:


> EGG NOG PUMPKIN SPICE LATTE!!! (this small hick town, no one makes them)
> 
> 
> Q: Favorite Halloween/Scary Movie?



A) The original Halloween.

Q) Do you watch scary movies alone or with someone?


----------



## dharmabean

samuraiscott said:


> Q) Do you watch scary movies alone or with someone?



Both! I'm a horrorfilm fanatic

Q: What genre of horror do you like the most?


----------



## Dromond

dharmabean said:


> Q: What genre of horror do you like the most?



A: Either played for comedy, or deep psychological mindfrak. Gore and shock bore me to tears.

Q: If you had to pick a nation to live in other than your own, where would you live?


----------



## LeoGibson

Dromond said:


> Q: If you had to pick a nation to live in other than your own, where would you live?




A: Ireland. I think my nature lines up well with the natives there, plus I have a strong fondness for Guinness, Bushmill's, and corned beef and potatoes.

Q: Continuing along these lines, what nation other than your own would you absolutely *hate* to be forced to live?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: i would hate to live in nations where women are treated like slaves and are not allowed to voice an opinion... i gotta lot to say lol

Q: what's the thing you dislike most about snow


----------



## ODFFA

NewfieGal said:


> Q: what's the thing you dislike most about snow



A: The slipperiness when it starts melting. Being a non-driver with pretty bad motor coordination, slippery snow is the absolute pits.

Q: Is there any particular language that you'd most like to learn and why (or why not )?


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Q: Is there any particular language that you'd most like to learn and why (or why not )?




A: Irish Gaelic so that I'll be able to understand some of the older writings and such when I'm forced to move there from my above post! 

Q: Do you speak another language and if so, what?


----------



## Donna

ODFFA said:


> Q: Is there any particular language that you'd most like to learn and why (or why not )?



I would love to learn to speak and write Gaelic. My Grammy spoke fluently and for some odd reason I always understood what she was saying to me (yeah, I'm a freak of nature.) I could never respond in kind to her and I can't read the written version except for a hand full of words. 

Q: What is your favorite peice of clothing?


----------



## mel

Q: Do you speak another language and if so, what?
A: nope .. I did take Japanese in HS but that was yearsssss ago 

Q: Are you going to any haunted houses this year?


----------



## Tad

Donna and Mel posted about the same time, so two questions to answer!



Donna said:


> Q: What is your favorite peice of clothing?



A: I don't know that I have a favourite. I have a number of pieces that I'm fond of, but I can't think of one that really stands out. Still, for the sake of saying something, I'll say my down filled winter jacket, because on really cold days it keeps me so comfy warm!



mel said:


> Q: Are you going to any haunted houses this year?



A: No, actually I don't think I've ever gone to one. There is a farm outside the city that does a haunted barn, I think, but in general those are not a big thing here, as far as I've ever noticed at least.

Q: Let's talk jack-o'lanterns! If you carve one for halloween, what kind of face do you like to do (funny, scary, happy....)? If not, any particular reason why not?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I do the traditional and funny. i carved a vomiting pumpkin and a traditional triangle one. I suck at carving or i'd do a lot more elaborate ones.

Q: What's your go-to movie when you're feeling down?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your go-to movie when you're feeling down?



A: Ever After


Q: What's your go-to movie when you're feeling down? (I liked this question)


----------



## CPProp

Q: What's your go-to movie when you're feeling down? (I liked this question)

A) Very rarely go to the movies, but my pick you up movie is Zulu  to me it symbolises no matter what the odds are against you, with thought and determination problems can be overcome.

Q) If you had to evacuate your home and could take only three possessions with you, what would they be and why are they so special.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: If cats arent considered property.. I'd take my computer. My external hard drive would be next and then my huge folder of video games. The computer because it's my connection to the world and it holds all the photos i've taken of the boys over the last two years. The external hard drive because it holds the boys' photos before my computer. The game folder because there are thousands of dollars worth of games in there.. kinda expensive to replace..

Q: What book or books do you read over and over again?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What book or books do you read over and over again?



A:Trout Fishing in America, the Pill versus the Springhill Mine Disaster, and In Watermelon Sugar. An omnibus by Richard Brautigan. It's a collection of short stories, poems, etc. He was a crazy MoFo from the Pacific NW. He was a drunk. His poems are twisted. He was manic depressive and eventually killed himself. I love him.


Q) If you had to evacuate your home and could take only three possessions with you, what would they be and why are they so special. ( LOVED This question)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Family albums (more than one, but I'll count as one for this) as many of these pics cannot be replaced; my wallet as I need access to money and ID to survive; and my iPod Touch to keep me entertained.

Q: A tree is about to fall on a stranger. If you push him out of the way, he lives, but you die. If you do nothing, you will be safe but he will die. What do you do?


----------



## Aust99

Leave him. What a horrible situation. 

Q: do you have a large social group or smaller close nit group?


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> Q: do you have a large social group or smaller close nit group?



A: Small, close knit. The people I see regularly, outside of work, are really just my wife and son. But I do have a group of friends, the core of which goes back to grade school. It is just that at this point in our lives so many of us are so busy with work and young families that we don't get together nearly as often as we should.

Q: Do you like experimenting in the kitchen? Or do you prefer to stick with things you know will work out?


----------



## dharmabean

Tad said:


> Q: Do you like experimenting in the kitchen? Or do you prefer to stick with things you know will work out?



I grew up with a mom who went to the bar a lot. Seen the movie Mermaids with Cher? That was my life in food; all she made was bar friendly meals. So, as an adult who only knows how to cook microwave and quick meals, I am learning ot experiment more.  I am really impressed with ConnieLynn on here and her presentation with foods.


Q: Middle of the night hits, you're hungry as hell, what is your "go too" snack?


----------



## Mathias

dharmabean said:


> I grew up with a mom who went to the bar a lot. Seen the movie Mermaids with Cher? That was my life in food; all she made was bar friendly meals. So, as an adult who only knows how to cook microwave and quick meals, I am learning ot experiment more.  I am really impressed with ConnieLynn on here and her presentation with foods.
> 
> 
> Q: Middle of the night hits, you're hungry as hell, what is your "go too" snack?



A: Cheezits. 

Q: Do you eat one flavor of ice cream or do you buy a bunch and mix them all up creating something new?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: i usually buy vanilla guess I'm boring lol but vanilla can be mixed with anything 

Q: Whats you favorite thing about this site?


----------



## dharmabean

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Whats you favorite thing about this site?



A: Oh, man! Where do is start? First, I love that I can be me.. chubby, bbw, cute, intelligent...and I don't fear judgement (most of the time..outside of Hyde Park). Next, the total complete diversity of individuals. The variety of topics.


Q: What do you like least about the board?


----------



## nitewriter

A: I posted just behind this lady and had answered that question. I like the board a lot I have no quibbles

Q: Do you play it safe when meeting someone for the first time or Do you go all out like a big glass of fizzy water all open or wild and crazy?


----------



## ConnieLynn

nitewriter said:


> Q: Do you play it safe when meeting someone for the first time or Do you go all out like a big glass of fizzy water all open or wild and crazy?



A: When I meet someone, I'm just me. Not crazy, but no pretense. Figure you might as well like me (or not) from the getgo.

Q: When the weekend hits, would you rather do the big party thing or just hang out with a couple of friends?


----------



## dharmabean

ConnieLynn said:


> Q: When the weekend hits, would you rather do the big party thing or just hang out with a couple of friends?



Weekend hits I want to Karaoke. I usually do every other weekend. On the off weekend, it's nice to do nothing; curl up with a book, laptop, beer. 

Q: If you could paint a picture of any scenery you have seen before, what would you paint?


----------



## Aust99

A: Switzerland... I remember being on a bus driving past a lake and in the background was the swiss alps.... There was also a stream running alongside the road.... I remember being speechless at the beauty and saying to my self, I get it... Why she stayed so long.




Q: Same question as before... Great question.

If you could paint a picture of any scenery you have seen before, what would you paint?


----------



## KingColt

a valley in Indonesia that I went to, gorgeous scenerey with a waterfall at the end, the most beautiful place I have ever been to, second to none. 

Q: If you could be in a different body for a day (different gender for example), what would you choose and what would you do that day?


----------



## CPProp

Q: If you could be in a different body for a day (different gender for example), what would you choose and what would you do that day?[/QUOTE]

a) A water rat, jump in my little boat and row dreamily down the river with my new friend Mr. mole to see my old friend Mr Toad. 

Q) You have a friend 700 miles away in real need of your help would you help by calling / e. mailing them or would you go and see them in person and what would be your drivers for your decision


----------



## NewfieGal

A: i would help to the best of my ability, i would go to them if i knew my being there in person would help them more

Q: do you come from a big family or a small one?


----------



## Aust99

A: Big.... 5 in immediate family but see the extended all the time... And there's a lot of them! 


Q: do you see your family often?


----------



## CastingPearls

Well, I live with two of them, currently. Some I really don't want to see and a couple I really wish I could see more often but distance is tough. 


Q: Is there favoritism in your family (not you towards your children, if any, but more like siblings, cousins, aunts and uncles....?) And are you a favorite?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Is there favoritism in your family (not you towards your children, if any, but more like siblings, cousins, aunts and uncles....?) And are you a favorite?



A: Short answer, yes. Also another short answer to part two, yes.

I was the youngest of six and I also have the most dazzling personality, good looks and charm that comes with being the baby. The most modesty and smallest ego too! Seriously though, I guess you could say I did get some favoritism because I was the youngest and also, because it was a blended family, I was the only one that was the product of my mother and father together. 


Q: Do you think there is any truth to the adage that many women want a man that they can change and sculpt into the man they desire and that men pick the woman that is just what the want and then hope they stay the same?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Do you think there is any truth to the adage that many women want a man that they can change and sculpt into the man they desire and that men pick the woman that is just what the want and then hope they stay the same?



A: Some truth. And some stupidity. A lot of women want a man they can "change" without realizing that you can't _change_ anyone. My mom pointed this out to me the first time I watched _The Breakfast Club_. You know the end, when Bender takes one of Claire's earrings? My mom paused it and said, "This is the best this guy will ever be. He's at his peak." She knew I was succumbing to his scumbag-with-a-heart-of-gold character, just knowing I could change him. Luckily, I learned early enough that such a thing is impossible!  As for men, according to this adage, they have a much more practical approach, but maybe forget that everyone changes eventually? As my dad says, "Everyone changes. They just get worse." 

And people wonder how I can be so pessimistic...

Q: Any quotes you've heard your parents say that have stuck with you, and influenced your choices in life? For better or worse?


----------



## CastingPearls

My mother said, 'All roads lead home' and it was in response to my bemoaning the fact that I had always had a very poor sense of direction, could get lost inside a paper bag and would panic if I so much as missed my exit, not realizing I could eventually turn around or find my way back. My mom and my sister had an innate internal compass that I envied too, so I also felt deprived. When she first said it, when I was in my twenties, I believed it was that you'll always find your way, you'll always have your family but as I grew older, I realized that she meant, or maybe she didn't but it became clearer to me, that 'home' was my internal compass of believing in myself. If I had faith in myself, if I cared for myself, if I truly loved and cared for myself, I would be okay and be able to withstand and survive the worst (and I have) and even flourish and thrive. All roads do indeed lead home, no matter how dark, bleak or painful, you will emerge into the light if you believe in your own power and worth.

Q: Do the seasons affect your mood and if so, to what degree?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do the seasons affect your mood and if so, to what degree?



A: Not too much, but maybe in small ways. I tend to stay in more and drink a bit more in the colder months, be a bit more moody and introspective. But then again, here in southeast Texas, there is really only one season and a few cooler weeks and a few cold days and then right back to heat.

Q: Have you ever cut loose from your life very close friends and if so how did you feel later? I don't mean because of a big blow up or really for any real pivotal reason. Just a realizing one day that you and this person you have known since youth and yourself have diverged in paths and you no longer have anything in common other than your shared past.


----------



## Sasquatch!

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Have you ever cut loose from your life very close friends and if so how did you feel later? I don't mean because of a big blow up or really for any real pivotal reason. Just a realizing one day that you and this person you have known since youth and yourself have diverged in paths and you no longer have anything in common other than your shared past.



No. Time has a way of doing that without having to force it. (That's what I've found)


Question: When was the last time you *really* forgave somebody?


----------



## CastingPearls

For me, it's easy to forgive some people immediately. Others, it requires stages, almost like stages of grief. I can honestly say that I'm either there or very close to completely forgiving two or three people--so close, on the razor's edge to such a degree that the me from a year ago could say, yes yes I have forgiven but the me now knows there's still some residual pain and resentment. To me even this molecule is poison so I work on forgiveness everyday. I want to not only fully forgive them but also be able to love them fully and wish them the very best that life has to offer because it frees ME. The last time I really did? The finality I would say was only days ago. 

Q: Is there anyone that you just can't forgive?


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Is there anyone that you just can't forgive?



Myself.

Q: Do you think you're special? Not in the phoney baloney "Afterschool special" kind of way, but really?


----------



## HottiMegan

Sasquatch! said:


> Q: Do you think you're special? Not in the phoney baloney "Afterschool special" kind of way, but really?



A:I have always longed to be special. But i know i'm not. I'm barely good enough..

Q:What's your favorite beverage?


----------



## CPProp

Q:What's your favorite beverage?

A) Yorkshire "gold" tea neat - without milk or sugar.

Q) What is your favourite topping on crumpets (English muffins)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Lyle's golden syrup (or just plain butter)

Q: What's your favorite sandwich? do you make it, or do you have to go out for it?


----------



## dharmabean

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What's your favorite sandwich? do you make it, or do you have to go out for it?



A: Either make it myself, or have it made...doesn't matter:

Dave's Killer Bread - Good Seed Brand
Roast Beef
Pastrami
Leaf Lettuce
Red Onion
Sprouts
Swiss Cheese
Mayo
Ground Mustard
OMG GOODNESS I WANT ONE NOW!

Q: Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## LeoGibson

dharmabean said:


> Q: Pancakes or Waffles?



A: Pancakes

Q: Fried catish or fried chicken?


----------



## Victoria08

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Fried catish or fried chicken?



A. I've never had catfish, so I guess I'm picking fried chicken for this.

Q. Sticking to the food theme (and because I had this debate with a co-worker about which tastes better...) White or whole wheat bread?


----------



## CastingPearls

Neither. Polish rye, Italian, French or Naan. 


Q: What color is your purse or wallet? How much change is in it right now. Not near it? Guess.


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What color is your purse or wallet? How much change is in it right now. Not near it? Guess.



It's a GhostBusters Purse... I love it. It's made from an old ghost busters cartoon twin bed sheet. There's no change in it. We have a habit of dumping change as soon as we get into the house. Saving it for a rainy day type o' thang.


Q: Do you like hearty soups with a lot of stuff in it, or more of a brothy soup with light ingredients in it?


----------



## Sasquatch!

dharmabean said:


> It's a GhostBusters Purse... I love it. It's made from an old ghost busters cartoon twin bed sheet. There's no change in it. We have a habit of dumping change as soon as we get into the house. Saving it for a rainy day type o' thang.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you like hearty soups with a lot of stuff in it, or more of a brothy soup with light ingredients in it?



If I had to choose one of them for the rest of my days, I would opt for "Hearty". With clumps of meat and starchy veg!

NOM NOM NOM.

Q: Chicken or Waffles?


----------



## Linda

A: Both together. Fried chicken and waffles. It is so yummy.

Q: Do you usually buy all new tired at once for your vehicle or no?


----------



## dharmabean

Linda said:


> Q: Do you usually buy all new tires at once for your vehicle or no?



I usually rotate my tires, and buy two. 

Q: Favorite soup? (I'm on a crock pot soup kick right now.)


----------



## LeoGibson

dharmabean said:


> Q: Favorite soup? (I'm on a crock pot soup kick right now.)



A: Irish Stew if that counts even though it is a stew and not a soup. However if it has to be a true soup, then tortilla soup is probably my favorite.

Q: Do you like soup all year long, or just in the colder months?


----------



## dharmabean

A: All year round! But I'm more of a brothy type of girl. I'm not big on over abundance of stuff in my soups.


Q: Ice Cream: Summer only, or all year round?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: If it's one of those ice cream type pies, all year. I usually only partake in cones of ice cream when it's hot out. It's not my favorite sweet.

Q: What's your favorite cookbook or recipe source?


----------



## CastingPearls

I like White Trash Cooking (volumes I and II), also Dom DeLouis' Eat This, and the Italian bible of cooking which's name escapes me but it has EVERYTHING in it. It's also ancient and has been in my family three generations. I collect cookbooks. 


Q: Emoticons--how do you feel about them honestly?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Emoticons--how do you feel about them honestly?



A: As best quoted by Sheldon from Big Bang Theory, "In the world of emoticon, I am a colon and a capitol D." I love them. I use them alot. My favorite is 

*\o/* cheerleader


Q. I like this question, emoticons yay or nay? :bow:


----------



## Dromond

A: I love emoticons. Dimensions needs many more to choose from.

Q: If you could change your appearance, would you? Why or why not?


----------



## ODFFA

Dromond said:


> A: I love emoticons. Dimensions needs many more to choose from.



:bow:



> Q: If you could change your appearance, would you? Why or why not?



A: I can't say I wouldn't be tempted to change a thing or two, but actually, I wouldn't change anything. We all have things that we consider to be a pain appearance-wise or things about our bodies that don't function properly. I certainly have my fair share of those, but I think I was meant to live life with what I was given - the universe knows best. Hope that answer was corny enough - I try 

Q: Who really inspires you? (famous or non-famous)


----------



## Never2fat4me

A: Hearty soup I suppose (other than if I am sick and then chicken noodle is my go-to comfort food) - Vietnamese Pho is my favorite, but not sure if you consider that hearty (as it has lots of ingredients in it - noodles, meat, veggies) or "brothy" (as it is broth-based and not hearty in the way that something like a beef stew or minestrone would be)

Q: What's your favorite thing to have for breakfast? and how often do you have it?


----------



## Victoria08

Never2fat4me said:


> Q: What's your favorite thing to have for breakfast? and how often do you have it?



I'm not that big on breakfast but I usually have oatmeal and coffee. Although, I tried french toast for the first time a few weeks ago and it was sooo good. As soon as I figure out how to make it, it'll propably become my favourite weekend breakfast .

A: At the supermarket, do you put the carts back or do you leave them in the middle of the parking lot?


----------



## Tad

Victoria08 said:


> I'm not that big on breakfast but I usually have oatmeal and coffee. Although, I tried french toast for the first time a few weeks ago and it was sooo good. As soon as I figure out how to make it, it'll propably become my favourite weekend breakfast .
> 
> Q: At the supermarket, do you put the carts back or do you leave them in the middle of the parking lot?



First: french toast is incredibly easy to make--it was the very first thing I was taught to cook as a kid (then I turned off anything with that much egg in it, and since it has been probably 33 years since I've made it I had to look up the proportions).

in a wide flat dish mix together two eggs and half a cup of milk. Optionally add a bit of salt, sugar, and/or cinnamon. Heat up a frying pan or griddle and melt some butter in/on it. Take slices of bread and lay them into the mixture, first one side then the other (so both sides are covered). Then put them on the pan, cook on one side then the other. That much egg/milk mixture should do half a dozen or so slices of bread, depending on the bread.

A: Always put it back (will use a cart coral if there is one out in the parking lot). Although if possible I'll leave the cart by the store and just carry the bags to the car, so I don't have to fuss with the cart afterward.

Q: What was the first thing that you can remember learning to cook?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Top Ramen. It was a favorite after school snack. I started making them when i was 7. I also learned to use chopsticks with them.. (I had a bit of an asian culture obsession at that age. I was so excited when my dad got a Japanese boss  )

Q: What's your favorite place to relax?


----------



## Victoria08

Tad said:


> First: french toast is incredibly easy to make--it was the very first thing I was taught to cook as a kid (then I turned off anything with that much egg in it, and since it has been probably 33 years since I've made it I had to look up the proportions).
> 
> in a wide flat dish mix together two eggs and half a cup of milk. Optionally add a bit of salt, sugar, and/or cinnamon. Heat up a frying pan or griddle and melt some butter in/on it. Take slices of bread and lay them into the mixture, first one side then the other (so both sides are covered). Then put them on the pan, cook on one side then the other. That much egg/milk mixture should do half a dozen or so slices of bread, depending on the bread.



Thanks, Tad! .



HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite place to relax?



A: At home - reading a good book.

Q: Do you own an eReader?


----------



## Aust99

Yes... I have a kindle. 


Q: Are you using your right to vote in the US presidential election???? (obviously you'll need to be american to answer...)

It's compulsory here in Australia but I wonder if the majority of people in the US do it if they don't need to.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Aust99 said:


> Yes... I have a kindle.
> 
> 
> Q: Are you using your right to vote in the US presidential election???? (obviously you'll need to be american to answer...)
> 
> It's compulsory here in Australia but I wonder if the majority of people in the US do it if they don't need to.



A. Yes, definitely.

Q. When friends / family send you political emails or make political posts on facebook, do you read or ignore? Have you gone so far as to block them?


----------



## Dromond

ConnieLynn said:


> Q. When friends / family send you political emails or make political posts on facebook, do you read or ignore? Have you gone so far as to block them?



A: I *strongly* discourage people from sending me things they know will irritate me, which goes double for political stuff. I have yet to block anyone, but I don't hesitate to tell someone off. Friend, relative, doesn't matter. I don't hold back.

Q: How "into" politics are you?


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Q: Who really inspires you? (famous or non-famous)



Seems this one got lost in the shuffle. 

A: John Wayne. Or rather, not so much the man himself, but the John Wayne ideal. Tough, fair, able to handle your own problems while not forgetting about the weaker or downtrodden. Standing up for what's right. Also being quite gregarious after imbibing a good amount of whiskey. 



Dromond said:


> Q: How "into" politics are you?



A: truthfully not much. I have pretty much lost faith in our system so I tènd to view it with dispassioned amusement. 

Q: Would you like to run for president, as a legitimate candidate that is? Meaning a major player with a shot to win and all that entails.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Heck no! I have thought about running for a local office. I do not want to be a career politician. I just think it's a good thing to try and serve your community by serving in an office. Plus i'd never win a major election.. i'm not Christian, i'm not a dude, i'm a vegetarian.. the list goes on 

Q: Do you think voting should be mandatory?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Do you think voting should be mandatory?



No, the goverment already has their hands in our lives too much as it is. I don't want another rule, or mandate, to tell me how to live. If a person's choice is to not vote, they have that choice. I like choices... it's like.. mandating only chocolate ice cream when so many choose strawberry.

Q: What are your thoughts on 12.21.12


----------



## Sasquatch!

dharmabean said:


> No, the goverment already has their hands in our lives too much as it is. I don't want another rule, or mandate, to tell me how to live. If a person's choice is to not vote, they have that choice. I like choices... it's like.. mandating only chocolate ice cream when so many choose strawberry.
> 
> Q: What are your thoughts on 12.21.12



That it looks an awful lot like a date?

Q: Aren't The Eagles awesome?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Aren't The Eagles awesome?[/QUOTE]

A) If you mean the Bedford Eagles  no they no longer exist.

Q) Which metal do you prefer your jewellery to be made in, yellow, white or rose gold, platinum, silver etc and why.


----------



## LeoGibson

CPProp said:


> Q: Which metal do you prefer your jewellery to be made in, yellow, white or rose gold, platinum, silver etc and why.




A: I prefer silver or platinum. No real reason other than I prefer the look of it compared to gold.

Q: Do you have a 5 year plan?


----------



## Aust99

LeoGibson said:


> A: I prefer silver or platinum. No real reason other than I prefer the look of it compared to gold.
> 
> Q: Do you have a 5 year plan?



Yep! I'm 3 years into it... it ends when I turn 30... Then I guess I start again. 

It involves home ownership, stability and promotion in my work and a few other personal goals, including more travel and relationships. 

I am happy to say I'm on track in two areas, which I'm happy with I guess. Need to get a move on and make some more plans to get the other two areas pumping.... 


Q: How do you like to spend your birthday?


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> A: I prefer silver or platinum. No real reason other than I prefer the look of it compared to gold.
> 
> Q: Do you have a 5 year plan?



A: I did...now I'm just sort of on the "fuck it, let's just see where it goes" plan. 

Q: Hot dogs or hamburgers?


----------



## Aust99

lovelylady78 said:


> A: I did...now I'm just sort of on the "fuck it, let's just see where it goes" plan.
> 
> Q: Hot dogs or hamburgers?




Hamburgers! I've yet to have a really yummy hotdog. 


And cos we posted within a min of each other here's my question again.


Aust99 said:


> Q: How do you like to spend your birthday?


----------



## LeoGibson

Aust99 said:


> Q: How do you like to spend your birthday?



A: I don't do anything special. It means nothing to me really. I look at it as just another day like any other. So I guess you could say I spend it working if it is during the week and relaxing if it falls on a weekend.

Q: Would you help your best friend cover up a crime or get away from the cops? Even if it is something major? I'm not talking any of the really extra heinous stuff like pedophilia and rape because odds are good (hopefully) that your not best friends with someone that could even think of being a rapist or a kid toucher. But everything else is fair game. What's your line that you won't cross otherwise?


----------



## dharmabean

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Would you help your best friend cover up a crime or get away from the cops?



A: A strong and firm, No. My moral grounding is too strong; especially towards pedophilia.


Q: Ever been witness to any major crimes?


----------



## hal84

dharmabean said:


> A: A strong and firm, No. My moral grounding is too strong; especially towards pedophilia.
> 
> 
> Q: Ever been witness to any major crimes?



A: Yes I have witnessed a major crime. But I would prefer not going into the details.

Q: Should New York City limit the size of sodas?


----------



## dharmabean

hal84 said:


> A: Yes I have witnessed a major crime. But I would prefer not going into the details.
> 
> Q: Should New York City limit the size of sodas?



Bummer!! Can you say at least what crime it was?


A: I think EVERYWHERE should limit the size of soda. It's one of the worst substances to put into your system. Limit soda, make coffee limitless haha.

Q: Do you think there should be stricter laws on fast food and schools?


----------



## hal84

dharmabean said:


> Bummer!! Can you say at least what crime it was?
> 
> 
> A: I think EVERYWHERE should limit the size of soda. It's one of the worst substances to put into your system. Limit soda, make coffee limitless haha.
> 
> Q: Do you think there should be stricter laws on fast food and schools?



A: In school yes, they should be healthy lunches because the Government is suppling the food and service. Fast food should sell what they want because your the consumer you can buy what you like.

Q: Should we eliminate the electoral college and just move to the popular vote?

The crime was breaking and entering.


----------



## LeoGibson

dharmabean said:


> A: A strong and firm, No. My moral grounding is too strong; especially towards *pedophilia.*





LeoGibson said:


> *...I'm not talking about any of the really extra heinous stuff like pedophilia and rape....*



Not that this is meant to invalidate your answer, I just want to make sure no one thinks I'd be ok with helping someone hide a pedo or rapist!  





hal84 said:


> Q: Should we eliminate the electoral college and just move to the popular vote?



A: No. The way it is set up keeps the system fair. It makes it so that the smaller in land size but larger in population areas cannot dictate to the rest of the country. At least in theory it works as a check and balance.

Q: Has politics become a farce in this country?


----------



## hal84

A: Politics have become a farce in our country. It is no longer about what is best for the country as long as our party wins.

Q: Ever date a person because of looks only?


----------



## CastingPearls

One. He looked like Christopher Reeve circa Superman but he was dumb as a box of rocks. Sweet as hell too but there was nothing upstairs and it was awkward. I couldn't continue so I told him we had nothing in common (other than working together, oy) and he was okay with it. I learned my lesson and never did it again, although tempted more than once. 

Q: Reverse that. Did you ever think you were 'out of their league' or not good-looking enough for them?


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> One. He looked like Christopher Reeve circa Superman but he was dumb as a box of rocks. Sweet as hell too but there was nothing upstairs and it was awkward. I couldn't continue so I told him we had nothing in common (other than working together, oy) and he was okay with it. I learned my lesson and never did it again, although tempted more than once.
> 
> Q: Reverse that. Did you ever think you were 'out of their league' or not good-looking enough for them?



Only all the time.

Q-- Have you ever had to do an impromptu speech or piece in front of a crowd of people?


----------



## hal84

A: Several times, my political science professor would pick people at random and have you come up to the front of the class and present your idea.

Q: Favorite dog breed?


----------



## LeoGibson

hal84 said:


> Q: Favorite dog breed?



A: Boxers

Q: How many pets have you had at one time?


----------



## CastingPearls

At one point my family had six cats, a dog, two anole lizards, a python, a Habitrail full of hamsters, and two parakeets. Oh and two turtles. Also crickets for the turtles but I think they technically qualify as 'food'. 

Q: What kind of lighting (or none, if that) do you prefer for intimacy?


----------



## cinnamitch

CastingPearls said:


> At one point my family had six cats, a dog, two anole lizards, a python, a Habitrail full of hamsters, and two parakeets. Oh and two turtles. Also crickets for the turtles but I think they technically qualify as 'food'.
> 
> Q: What kind of lighting (or none, if that) do you prefer for intimacy?



A:Candles

Q: Ideal vacation location?


----------



## hal84

A.) The AdirondacksState Park, just a man and his dog fishing for a few days away from all of the buzz of the modern world.

Q.) What would you change about yourself physically?


----------



## dharmabean

hal84 said:


> Q.) What would you change about yourself physically?



A: Everything. I think I'm too short. I'm too fat. I'm homely. I have flat, unmanageable mousy brown hair.I don't like how I look. :: blush :: Sorry to be frank and honest, and definitely not fishing for compliments. I hate me and my looks. 

Q. Same question: Q.) What would you change about yourself physically?


----------



## LeoGibson

dharmabean said:


> Q. Same question: Q.) What would you change about yourself physically?



A: Honestly, maybe the fact that I went prematurely gray or get my hair back on my head.

Q: Would you take a drastic option to change yourself, even if it could take a few years off of your life?

P.S. You may not be fishing for them, but I have seen your pics, you're plenty cute by the way, but I also understand where you're coming from. It's hard sometimes to see ourselves the way others do.


----------



## dharmabean

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Would you take a drastic option to change yourself, even if it could take a few years off of your life?.



A: The most drastic option I've chosen to change myself was counseling for 3 years. In that time, I feel I gained life back, instead of losing it. As for surgeries, or body modifications, never. I want to continue my journey of enjoying who I am, over hating who I am.

Q: Have you ever done anything like weight loss surgery, or something similar to change a part of you?


----------



## hal84

LeoGibson said:


> A: Honestly, maybe the fact that I went prematurely gray or get my hair back on my head.
> 
> Q: Would you take a drastic option to change yourself, even if it could take a few years off of your life?
> 
> P.S. You may not be fishing for them, but I have seen your pics, you're plenty cute by the way, but I also understand where you're coming from. It's hard sometimes to see ourselves the way others do.



A.) It's better to make small changes to improve your appearance, such as working out 3 times a week for 30 mins than a major change. 

Q.) Batman or Superman?


----------



## CastingPearls

Batman, always Batman. No super-human powers--just brains and technology. Human. 

Q: Favorite comic-book villain?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Batman, always Batman. No super-human powers--just brains and technology. Human.
> 
> Q: Favorite comic-book villain?



A: Toss up... Poison Ivy or The Joker. The real joker from the comic; dark, mysterious, creepy. 


Q: Wonder Woman or Elektra


----------



## samuraiscott

dharmabean said:


> A: Toss up... Poison Ivy or The Joker. The real joker from the comic; dark, mysterious, creepy.
> 
> 
> Q: Wonder Woman or Elektra






A) Wonder Woman


Q) Green Lantern or Deadpool?


----------



## azerty

With my gf, cooking together and then eater together the food with a good bottle of wine (French or American) and then go out walking and chatting together.

Q : what fills you with joy the most ?


----------



## dharmabean

samuraiscott said:


> Q) Green Lantern or Deadpool?



A: DeadPool


Q: Favorite quote, ever.


----------



## CastingPearls

I wish I could show you, When you are lonely or in darkness, The astonishing light of your own being. ~Hafiz


Q: Let's keep it going...Favorite quote ever?


----------



## danielson123

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Let's keep it going...Favorite quote ever?



A: My favorite quotation is attributed to Churchill: _"You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life."_

Q: Who do you see in life as a role model?


----------



## dharmabean

Q: Who do you see in life as a role model?

*A: Without sounding too trite, and as much as I dislike myself, I would say that I am my own role model. I have overcome child abuse, partner abuse. I am the first woman in the history of ALL MY FAMILY to graduate high school, let alone go onto college, despite my predisposition in life. I don't drink in obsessive, like most of the individuals in my family. I don't do drugs. I eat, a lot. But still, that's my hurdle and it's not as bad as getting plastered and causing fights in bars. I am accomplished in writing, I am published. I am creative. I have volunteered a lot for various charities. I am the first woman to see that having a lot of children isn't good for her psyche, and stopped at one. I have a phenomenal son, and I'm not just saying this as a mom. He's outstanding. He's brilliant, intelligent, stands up for the under dog, donates time and money for charities. 

I fight each day with myself, but, I am also the only one that keeps me fighting. If you're not fighting for yourself, no one will do it for you.

:: end soap box ::
*

Q: same question Q: Who do you see in life as a role model?


----------



## CPProp

Q: same question Q: Who do you see in life as a role model?[/QUOTE]

A) Role models are for those who cant or wont chart their own destinies and rely on others for inspiration. Like dharmabean Im my own role model and to quote a phrase from Reginald Perrins boss CJ  I did not get where I am today by having a role model.

Q) which one of the following would you really like people to remember you by and why:-
Your sense of humour 
Your sense of honesty
Your sense of fair play
Your sense of duty
Your sense of honour 
Your sense of compassion


----------



## CastingPearls

Honor, compassion, integrity....my humanity and strength.


Q: Do you need total quiet and darkness to sleep?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you need total quiet and darkness to sleep?



A: I find it almost impossible to fall asleep if it isn't quiet and prefer the dark for a truly deep sleep.

Q: If you hear gossip about someone that you don't know well or at all, would you follow the crowd or make up your own mind and give the person a fair chance?


----------



## CastingPearls

I give them a fair chance. In fact, more often then not, I might befriend them especially since people are lining up to hate them and they might like an ally. 

Q: When you play video/internet games, do you turn the sound off or down or do you enjoy the music with the game?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am not a gammer..but I would listen to music

Q. Now that it is fall in the US do you like it Fall that is. And for other in other parts of the world do u like the season you have now?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I do like fall. I love the cold foggy nights. So beautifully atmospheric.

Question: Do you believe in predetermination?


----------



## Dromond

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Do you believe in predetermination?



A: No. The future has not happened yet.

Q: If you could snap your fingers and instantly be at your "ideal" weight, would you do it?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hell no. I can't afford a new wardrobe again! I'll lose at the rate I'm losing--maybe a bit faster.

Great question. Similar but with a twist:

Q: If you could snap your fingers and be at your ideal weight, would it be more or less than you are now or the same? AND if it is a big change, do you think you're emotionally ready for that change?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Less than what I'm at now, and I would like to think I would be ready for it.

Question: What was your favorite movie as a kid?


----------



## LeoGibson

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What was your favorite movie as a kid?



A: Blazing Saddles

Q: What was your favorite song in your teens, 20's, 30's etc. until you hit your current age, and have the songs changed or remained the same?


----------



## azerty

Elton John : Candle in the wind. I 'fell in love' with it ever since I first heard it

Q : what is your favorite time of the year ?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Spring. Not too hot, not too cold and so pretty outside with all the flowers in bloom and the trees getting green.

Q: What's your least favorite chore? (dishes are mine)


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Cleaning out the catbox.

Question: What is your favorite genre of novels?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Paranormal, mysteries, crime suspense, and horror.

Q: When you're sick as hell, what's your favorite way to cater to yourself? Do you nyquil up and pass out or ..?


----------



## HottiMegan

A. My very favorite thing to do when sick. I get to luxuriate in bed. Naps as much as possible. I am not able to usually rest when sick. (the suck of being a mom) Staying in bed with a good book is a great way to relax in bed while sick.

Q: Do you have a favorite book that you read over and over whenever you want? What is it?


----------



## LeoGibson

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Do you have a favorite book that you read over and over whenever you want? What is it?



A: Yes. The Walking Drum by Louis L'Amour

Q: What comedy can you watch over and over again and laugh every time?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I'm doing it right now... Office Space 

Q: I like that question.. movie you can watch over and over and still enjoy it?


----------



## azerty

A : Some like it hot, Billy Wilder

Q : do you prefer summer vacation or winter vacation ?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Winter. I love Autumn through Winter..

Q: Cake or Pie and what kind?


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> A: Winter. I love Autumn through Winter..
> 
> Q: Cake or Pie and what kind?



Cake and my almost better than sex chocolate cake (please note the use of the word almost It has chocolate mousse as a filling just fyi)


Q: Fav type of pie?


----------



## Linda

A: My favorite type of pie has got to be Blueberry. But I am definately more of a pie person than cake, so the list is long.

Q: What is your favorite kind of nut?


----------



## LeoGibson

Linda said:


> Q: What is your favorite kind of nut?



A: I'll leave the shameless opportunity for a double entendre alone and answer simply, the pecan is my favorite nut.

Q: You can go back in time and do one thing and one thing only. What would it be?


----------



## azerty

LeoGibson said:


> A: I'll leave the shameless opportunity for a double entendre alone and answer simply, the pecan is my favorite nut.
> 
> Q: You can go back in time and do one thing and one thing only. What would it be?



A : give a kiss ti my father

Q : Where will you be in 10 years ?


----------



## CastingPearls

I will be a critically acclaimed author, possibly very wealthy, writing more books and traveling all over the world, perhaps with a life-partner. 


Q: Where will YOU be in ten years time?


----------



## azerty

A : I will be a wine producer.

Q : What don't you like in life ?


----------



## dharmabean

azerty said:


> Q : What don't you like in life ?




A: The roller coaster effect.

Q: Where will YOU be in ten years (resurrecting this one, I like to see people's dreams)


----------



## danielson123

A: Married to a very lucky woman I've yet to meet, raising a wonderful child together while saving for a move to Iceland in the coming years.

Q: I'd like to see what someone else is doing in 10 years also, so same question.


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Hopefully employed, or doing what I love. 

Question: What is the one book you can return to time and time again and never tire of it?


----------



## CastingPearls

A Confederacy of Dunces



Q: What would your friends or family say is the worst movie that you love?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: _Glen or Glenda_

Question: What is the worst movie you despise but everybody else loves?


----------



## CastingPearls

There's Something About Mary or just about anything Ben Stiller is in.


Q: What actor do you despise that everyone else loves?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What actor do you despise that everyone else loves?



A: Two - Male - BRAD PITT.. can't stand him. I do NOT think he can act, at all. Female: Katie Holmes... * Hork * 

Q: What actor/actress do you love more than others?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Humphrey Bogart. He is an idol of mine.

Question: What's the one movie you can watch over and over again without ever tiring of it?


----------



## dharmabean

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What's the one movie you can watch over and over again without ever tiring of it?



A: I have two.. I watch equally - Better Off Dead and (don't laugh) Ever After.

Q: Same questions, What's the one movie you can watch over and over again without ever tiring of it?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: The Maltese Falcon. Still my favorite movie of all.

Question: Do you read comics and if so, what type/genre?


----------



## CPProp

Question: Do you read comics and if so, what type/genre?


A) Yes, I like the kids comics especially the Beano the antics of Dennis the menace, Gnasher and the Bash Street kids still make me laugh with their juvenile pranks  perhaps Ive just not grown up........ 


Q) If you could be Robin Hood for a day, who would you rob and who would you give it to and why. (wearing Lincoln green and tights would be optional).


----------



## Linda

A: I wouldn't rob anyone but I would beg and plead for donations so that all the struggling single parents could provide every dream possible for their families this holiday season. Just a little break from the everyday struggles.


Q: What three balls of ice cream do you like on a banana split? The traditional: chocolate, strawberry and vanilla or do you mix things up?


----------



## cinnamitch

Linda said:


> A: I wouldn't rob anyone but I would beg and plead for donations so that all the struggling single parents could provide every dream possible for their families this holiday season. Just a little break from the everyday struggles.
> 
> 
> Q: What three balls of ice cream do you like on a banana split? The traditional: chocolate, strawberry and vanilla or do you mix things up?



A: Traditional toppings

Q: What is your favorite ice cream?


----------



## dharmabean

cinnamitch said:


> Q: What is your favorite ice cream?



Brand or Flavor? Brand - Tillamook Flavor - JaMocha Almond Fudge



A: Stressed, Anxious or Looking Forward to the holiday(s)?


----------



## CastingPearls

SOOOO looking forward to getting out of dodge and spending the next few days with my bestie and my second family!


Q: If you celebrate Thanksgiving, what is your favorite item on the menu? If you don't celebrate it, what is your favorite item at the next feast you attend?


----------



## Linda

A: Oyster stuffing is something we only make on Thanksgiving and it is phenominal!!

Q: Favorite holiday dessert?


----------



## dharmabean

Linda said:


> Q: Favorite holiday dessert?



A: Pecan Pie. . . OMG.


Q: Lease Favorite Holiday Dish?


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> A: Pecan Pie. . . OMG.
> 
> 
> Q: Lease Favorite Holiday Dish?



Anything really hot (we usually have cold stuff not sure I would cope with a hot chrissy dinner)

Q:What is one candy that you are dying to try from another country?


----------



## CPProp

Q:What is one candy that you are dying to try from another country?

A) Real Turkish delight from Turkey.

Q) If you could spend a week in any time in history in any continent, when and where would it be and what would you like to see or change ?.


----------



## dharmabean

CPProp said:


> Q) If you could spend a week in any time in history in any continent, when and where would it be and what would you like to see or change ?.



A: I so desperately want to be in Pre-WW2, victory curls, swing dancing, big bands, bad ass clubs. I wouldn't change a thing. Why, because I think I'm meant to be three. I'm obsessed with it. Women were demure, sexy, curvy and stunning. Less showing, more sexy. Men, men were dapper, and sexy, and handsome. 

Same Question, I want to see other eras people want.
Q) If you could spend a week in any time in history in any continent, when and where would it be and what would you like to see or change ?.


----------



## Dromond

dharmabean said:


> Same Question, I want to see other eras people want.
> Q) If you could spend a week in any time in history in any continent, when and where would it be and what would you like to see or change ?.



A: June 28, 1914, Europe, Austro-Hungarian Empire, Sarajevo. That was the day Austrian Archduke Franz Ferdinand was assassinated by the Serbian terrorist Gavrilo Princip. I would stop Princip from carrying out the assassination. I would like to linger for a week to see what developed from there.

It's possible that stopping the assassination would prevent World War I. As a knock on effect, Adolf Hitler would have been just another frustrated artist. The political situation that allowed his rise to power would not have existed without the First World War.

An entire generation of European young men saved from the horrors of trench warfare is another bonus.

Q: Do you recycle?


----------



## azerty

Yes, as much as I can

Q : can you describe what is Thanksgiving in a few words, for me French ignorant ?


----------



## Dromond

azerty said:


> Yes, as much as I can
> 
> Q : can you describe what is Thanksgiving in a few words, for me French ignorant ?



Thanksgiving was first celebrated in 1863, established by President Abraham Lincoln as a Federal holiday and day of "Thanksgiving and praise." It happens on the fourth Thursday of November every year. The tradition of a harvest feast goes back much farther than that, however, into early colonial times.

Canada also has a Thanksgiving holiday, but it is earlier in the Autumn.

The tradition of Thanksgiving in the United States is based on the story of the First Thanksgiving, a near-mythical event that happened at the Plymouth colony in what is now Massachusetts. The Plymouth colony was founded by religious refugees from England, known to us in the modern day as "The Pilgrims." The Pilgrims arrived in a place that had once been inhabited but was now deserted. They found cleared land and plenty of resources, but they arrived late in the year. Winter set in before they had a chance to finish construction of the common house, let alone any dwellings. By Spring, there were only 50 colonists left, and it seemed they were doomed to failure. Then they were greeted by a wandering Native American who understood English. The tribe was friendly, and welcomed them warmly. The last survivor of the tribe that had once inhabited the land the Pilgrims had settled on was living with this tribe, his name was Squanto and he was very fluent in English. He joined the colony and taught the colonists how to raise native crops and other survival tips. Squanto's mentoring allowed the colony to survive and prosper.

The harvest that year (1621) was abundant, and the colonists, along with members of the neighboring tribe, celebrated the harvest with a feast of thanks for their survival and the new friendship between the colonists and the natives.

The First Thanksgiving is what we are celebrating on Thanksgiving day. Traditionally, the main dishes are turkey or ham (often both), cranberry sauce, a dish called variously "dressing" or "stuffing," sweet potatoes, and some sort of casserole dish. Desert is traditionally pumpkin pie and/or pecan pie. The First Thanksgiving feast was probably nothing like what is now "traditional." Turkey was not indigenous to that area of the country and pigs had yet to be introduced.

The celebrating we do today is to eat until we pass out in front of the television, which is inevitably tuned to American football games.


----------



## Tad

Since Dromond forgot to ask a question....

Q: Do you like Turkey?


----------



## azerty

Thank you Dromond

Yes I like turkey

Q : are you a vegetarian ?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Yes, I am. A lacto vegetarian. (dairy but no meat or eggs)

Q: What's your ideal dessert?


----------



## azerty

A : cheese cake

Q : Do you have a sweet or salty tooth ?


----------



## LeoGibson

azerty said:


> Q : Do you have a sweet or salty tooth ?



A: Actually a bit of both. I love salty and sweet combined, like chocolate covered pretzels or sea salt and caramel truffles.

Q: Do you prefer a large, full family Thanksgiving, or other holiday if you are in a part of the world that doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving, or do you prefer a smaller intimate immediate family only get together?


----------



## largenlovely

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Do you prefer a large, full family Thanksgiving, or other holiday if you are in a part of the world that doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving, or do you prefer a smaller intimate immediate family only get together?



A: I prefer immediate family. It's how we've always done it. Though when we lived in Indiana for a couple years, with my dad's family, it was a huge get together. He's the oldest of 8. So I'm the oldest of like 29 first cousins.

Q: are you doing black Friday?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: battled Wally World and Target already. It was my first time doing it. Probably my last...

Q: What's your biggest wish for the holidays?


----------



## azerty

A : sleep and have fun with my gf

Q : when is your next vacation ?


----------



## dharmabean

azerty said:


> Q : when is your next vacation ?



A: Vacation? What's that... serious. I haven't had a vacation in about 5 years.
Where would I like to go? ... Virginia City, NV.

Q: Have you ever visited a place and felt it in your bones that that's where you're supposed to be? Where you belong?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

dharmabean said:


> Q: Have you ever visited a place and felt it in your bones that that's where you're supposed to be? Where you belong?



A: It may be rather cliché and obvious, but it's Paris. Never been happier than while I was there, but of course that was also while on vacation and spending money like I had it, too! :happy:

Q: Are you happy where you live? Why/why not?


----------



## dharmabean

Q: Are you happy where you live? Why/why not?

A: No. It's a very small, close minded, conservative town. Tattoos, piercings, open minded females get dirty looks.

Q: Same question - Are you happy where you live? Why/why not?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Pretty happy, though I would like to travel more. My town has a strange dynamic, where one foot is in an urban atmosphere, and the other is in a rural atmosphere.

Question: What is your dream vacation spot?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Are you happy where you live? Why/why not?



A) Yah, I like it. It is a reasonable sized city at a little over a million people, a little more cosmopolitan than you might expect at its size due to being the national capital. There is a fair amount of things going on in the city and it is a great place to be if you want to go do outdoor things. Our neighbourhood is an old urban area with a main street with a mix of newer, trendier, places and actually useful long time tenants, so we never really have to leave the neighbourhood for most thingsthere is even a daily farmers market during the part of the year when the farms here have anything to sell. There is also good bus links, the cycling is pretty good, and I work just a mile away so frankly our car is rusting out from the inside more than wearing out. Really it is a pretty good place to be.

But I like it--I dont love it. It doesn't have the vibrancy that you can find in Montreal, New York city, Paris, etc. If I win a decent sized lottery we are so going to have a pied a terre in the 11e arrondissement in Paris 

Q: A long lost wealthy relative wills you a small apartment and the funds to cover its costs, but with a stipulation that you cant sell it.and is nowhere near where you live currently. Where would you like it to be?


----------



## dharmabean

Two posted, simultaneously... who's do I answer?


Q: Dream Vacation 
A: Tibet or Ireland


Q: I'll repeat Tad's for working order:
Q: A long lost wealthy relative wills you a small apartment and the funds to cover its costs, but with a stipulation that you cant sell it.and is nowhere near where you live currently. Where would you like it to be?


----------



## ODFFA

dharmabean said:


> Q: I'll repeat Tad's for working order:
> Q: A long lost wealthy relative wills you a small apartment and the funds to cover its costs, but with a stipulation that you cant sell it.and is nowhere near where you live currently. Where would you like it to be?



First of all, can I just say, God bless my long lost wealthy relative 
A: Anywhere in England, preferably really close to a bus/train station of some kind.

Q: What's the weather like during the holiday season where you're from and have you ever wished to experience the holidays in different weather conditions?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Wet and Cold, with lots of rain. I would like to experience a more snowy Christmas.

Question: How do you deal with Holiday blues?


----------



## Linda

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Wet and Cold, with lots of rain. I would like to experience a more snowy Christmas.
> 
> Question: How do you deal with Holiday blues?





A: Call a friend. Journal. Head over to see friends. 


Q: What is your most creative dish you have made out of holiday left overs?


----------



## dharmabean

Linda said:


> Q: What is your most creative dish you have made out of holiday left overs?



turkey tetrazzini :smitten:


Q: Do you find, dry and use the wish bone from a turkey?


----------



## rellis10

dharmabean said:


> turkey tetrazzini :smitten:
> 
> 
> Q: Do you find, dry and use the wish bone from a turkey?



A: Of course... how else am I going to win the lottery? 

Q: On a related note... if you won 10 million of your chosen currency on the lottery, what would be the first thing you would spend it on?


----------



## dharmabean

rellis10 said:


> Q: On a related note... if you won 10 million of your chosen currency on the lottery, what would be the first thing you would spend it on?



A: I would lay it out in this manner: 
First, I'd pay all my bills and save my car from repo. I love my car, I worked hard at getting my car. I want to keep it.... 2011 Kia Soul. It's my lil hamster car.
Second, I would take said car and get it all nice, clean and tuned up ready for long travel.
Third, I would take said car and my pug Izzabella Pugalini aka This Chuuub, load the car and take a very needed long road trip. My grandfather HAND DREW me a map from Seattle, WA to his house in Pierce, AZ. It's a comical map with fun little drawings on it. It's two pages long. I need to take this trip, as a sabbatical, sometime in my life. He sent me this map as an encouragement to come see him, so he could tell me he was dying. I wasn't ready to admit to his pending death, and I blew him off. I now have his ashes, and we need to go, together, so I can find my soul again.
Lastly, I would put some away for my son. I'd invest in something, ROTH IRAs maybe, and buy a place in Virginia City, NV. That's where I'll go to retire and die.

I could be all "I'd help the homeless" or "I'd help abused women.." But honestly, I've been in both situations and I'd rather just save myself right now.



Q: On a related note... if you won 10 million of your chosen currency on the lottery, what would be the first thing you would spend it on?


----------



## hal84

dharmabean said:


> A: I would lay it out in this manner:
> First, I'd pay all my bills and save my car from repo. I love my car, I worked hard at getting my car. I want to keep it.... 2011 Kia Soul. It's my lil hamster car.
> Second, I would take said car and get it all nice, clean and tuned up ready for long travel.
> Third, I would take said car and my pug Izzabella Pugalini aka This Chuuub, load the car and take a very needed long road trip. My grandfather HAND DREW me a map from Seattle, WA to his house in Pierce, AZ. It's a comical map with fun little drawings on it. It's two pages long. I need to take this trip, as a sabbatical, sometime in my life. He sent me this map as an encouragement to come see him, so he could tell me he was dying. I wasn't ready to admit to his pending death, and I blew him off. I now have his ashes, and we need to go, together, so I can find my soul again.
> Lastly, I would put some away for my son. I'd invest in something, ROTH IRAs maybe, and buy a place in Virginia City, NV. That's where I'll go to retire and die.
> 
> I could be all "I'd help the homeless" or "I'd help abused women.." But honestly, I've been in both situations and I'd rather just save myself right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Q: On a related note... if you won 10 million of your chosen currency on the lottery, what would be the first thing you would spend it on?



A: I would give money to Fisher Houses because its a good cause

Q: What's the one song that you would listen to for the rest of your life?


----------



## dharmabean

> Q: What's the one song that you would listen to for the rest of your life?



A: Three Little Birds - Bob Marley

Q: What's a song you could go a lifetime with never hearing again?


----------



## hal84

A: Any song from Justin Beiber

Q: Football or Soccer?


----------



## 1love_emily

hal84 said:


> A: Any song from Justin Beiber
> 
> Q: Football or Soccer?



A: FOOTBALL! Go Big Red!

Q: Favorite Thanksgiving side dish?


----------



## CastingPearls

Stuffing or as some say, dressing.


Q: Least favorite holiday side dish?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Stuffing or as some say, dressing.
> 
> 
> Q: Least favorite holiday side dish?




A: Those slimey jelly cranberry canned stuff. Blech.

Q: When you sleep do you sleep on your side, which one, back or stomach?


----------



## CastingPearls

Right side, then I roll over a little bit on my stomach, back to my right side and I wake up on my back. Never a full turn. 

Q: How many pillows under your head when you're sleeping?


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Q: How many pillows under your head when you're sleeping?



A: 7

Q: Do you sleep well sitting up?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Just two pillows.

Question: Is faster than light travel possible?


----------



## rellis10

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Just two pillows.
> 
> Question: Is faster than light travel possible?



A: I don't think we know as much as we think we do about physics, it's a huge universe and we can't explain a whoooole lot of it. So while I don't know.... why the hell not?

Q: If you could move to live in a human colony on another planet, would you? Or would you prefer to stay on earth?


----------



## dharmabean

rellis10 said:


> Q: If you could move to live in a human colony on another planet, would you? Or would you prefer to stay on earth?



A: It would depend entirely on how the colony was made up. I grew up in a commune, you know hippies n' all that jazz. I would love to start a colony somewhere with the same ideas, morals, ideals growing up. If it were strictly scientific based, then no. If it was a good combination, people were screened and tested, right down to compatibility type, then maybe.


B. Do you think sustainable life on another planet will be possible in our lifetime?


----------



## LeoGibson

dharmabean said:


> B. Do you think sustainable life on another planet will be possible in our lifetime?



A: No

Q: How would you react if tomorrow you were to find out beyond a shadow of a doubt, that everything you believe is wrong? i.e. if you are a Christian you find out there isn't a God or if you're atheist you find out incontrovertibly there is a God. Or whatever is the 180 degree opposite of what you currently believe.


----------



## hal84

LeoGibson said:


> A: No
> 
> Q: How would you react if tomorrow you were to find out beyond a shadow of a doubt, that everything you believe is wrong? i.e. if you are a Christian you find out there isn't a God or if you're atheist you find out incontrovertibly there is a God. Or whatever is the 180 degree opposite of what you currently believe.



A: Re-adjust and push. Life is always changing and adjusting is just the logical step.

Q: Can a breakfest have too much bacon?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

hal84 said:


> A: Re-adjust and push. Life is always changing and adjusting is just the logical step.
> 
> Q: Can a breakfest have too much bacon?



A: Wait... is that really a possibility?







It's like asking if you can put too much cheese in macaroni.

Q: Bing Crosby or Frank Sinatra? Be prepared, there _is_ a right answer.


----------



## LeoGibson

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Bing Crosby or Frank Sinatra? Be prepared, there _is_ a right answer.



A: Easy. Dean Martin. 

But if I have to choose between your two, well with Bing, the hits just kept on coming. At least if you were one of his kids that is.  
I'm going to have to give the edge to ol' blue eyes. I'm a little more familiar with his standards than Bing's, but it is close. 

Q: in that same vein, James Dean or Marlon Brando?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Brando, because he was The Godfather.

Question: Marvel or DC?


----------



## dharmabean

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Brando, because he was The Godfather.
> 
> Question: Marvel or DC?



DC.. seriously.


Q: Audrey Hepburn or Elizabeth Taylor (old school, not current)


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: As of right now, Elizabeth Taylor. One of the most gorgeous and talented actresses to have ever graced the silver screen. 

Question: The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## rellis10

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: As of right now, Elizabeth Taylor. One of the most gorgeous and talented actresses to have ever graced the silver screen.
> 
> Question: The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?



A: Stones all the way, I've always thought the Beatles were/are overrated. I respect that they were a huge leap forward for music, but I think their music wasn't as great as everyone says.

Q: Soccer or Football?


----------



## dharmabean

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?



A: Beatles (if i had to chose only between those two)

Q: ELO or Bee Gees


----------



## Tad

We had a double...



rellis10 said:


> Q: Soccer or Football?



A: CFL football  (they just played the 100th Grey Cup game....the Super Bowl is just a johnny come lately!)



dharmabean said:


> Q: ELO or Bee Gees



A: The horror, it burns, it burns!!!!!! 

Q: Is there a type of music that you've just never been able to appreciate?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Rap. I lived in a college town for 14 years before moving up the hill into the sweet, sweet quiet. I just don't get the whole blasting that crappy bass of rap so you can be heard miles around. I like stuff that has instruments and stuff. Or like singing talent..

Q: Holiday spirit or bah humbug? (i'm a bit of both..It's so much work!)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Holiday spirit or bah humbug? (i'm a bit of both..It's so much work!)



A: Holiday spirit! Even though I work retail I really, really adore the holidays. The music, the decorating, the food! It's the best time of year.

Q: Is there something you listen to music-wise that is completely against your character/identity? Like, if you listen predominantly to Jay-Z, Kanye West and Pitbull, but you have a real soft spot for Dolly Parton.


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Is there something you listen to music-wise that is completely against your character/identity? Like, if you listen predominantly to Jay-Z, Kanye West and Pitbull, but you have a real soft spot for Dolly Parton.



A: Generally I dislike country music, but Corb Lund's sense of humour and whimsy has won me over (mostly I listen to alt/indie rock, but have fairly varied tastes other than my usual avoidance of country). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDY6bWT5oTM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0hBn10mQPI

Q: If you got to set the rules, when would the Christmas music start?


----------



## hal84

Tad said:


> A: Generally I dislike country music, but Corb Lund's sense of humour and whimsy has won me over (mostly I listen to alt/indie rock, but have fairly varied tastes other than my usual avoidance of country). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDY6bWT5oTM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0hBn10mQPI
> 
> Q: If you got to set the rules, when would the Christmas music start?



A.) December 15th would be the start of Christmas music. It's not that I'm agaisnt Christmas or have a War on Christmas it's the opposite. I get tired of Christmas and after working in retail as a teen during the Christmas time of the year it really isn't magical as alot of people think.

Q: What's better Star Wars, Star Trek, BattleStar Balactia, or Babylon 5: Give a reason


----------



## dharmabean

hal84 said:


> Q: What's better Star Wars, Star Trek, BattleStar Balactia, or Babylon 5: Give a reason



A: Of the choices listed: Star Wars....Is a reason needed? Out of all, Firefly.... 


Q: Books or Ereaders?


----------



## danielson123

dharmabean said:


> Q: Books or Ereaders?



A: Books. I have a couple book buddies and you can't lend a digital book.

Q: If you could choose where you were raised, would you change where it was? Why?


----------



## hal84

danielson123 said:


> A: Books. I have a couple book buddies and you can't lend a digital book.
> 
> Q: If you could choose where you were raised, would you change where it was? Why?



No it made me who I am today.

Q: Chili with or without beans?


----------



## CastingPearls

Without BUT it's a close one. I never turn down awesome chili and have had some with really exotic or surprising ingredients that were incredible.


Q: So...this holiday music thing....do you indulge, play them on purpose, download, buy? And if you're someone who doesn't share the holiday...do you still like them?


----------



## dharmabean

CastingPearls said:


> Q: So...this holiday music thing....do you indulge, play them on purpose, download, buy? And if you're someone who doesn't share the holiday...do you still like them?



A: Hell Yes. Download via Aries. And in my car, it's usually Sirius Radio: 40s on 4. All 40s music, but from the day after thanksgiving until new years, it's all 40s Holiday music. Give me Deano, Andrew Sisters, Louis Armstrong any day.



Q: So...this holiday music thing....do you indulge, play them on purpose, download, buy? And if you're someone who doesn't share the holiday...do you still like them?


----------



## Dromond

dharmabean said:


> Q: So...this holiday music thing....do you indulge, play them on purpose, download, buy? And if you're someone who doesn't share the holiday...do you still like them?



A: I'm a big Trans-Siberian Orchestra fan. Their Christmas music is just my style. The song "Christmas Eve, Sarajevo 12/24" gives me chills. "Wizards in Winter," "Siberian Sleigh Ride," and oh so many others.

Q: I'm passing it along. So...this holiday music thing....do you indulge, play them on purpose, download, buy? And if you're someone who doesn't share the holiday...do you still like them?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I used to have the oldies station that would play music for the month of December, that was fun. It's no longer on the air. So I dunno where we'll get the holiday music. It's fun to sing along in the car so maybe i'll burn a cd off of hubs collection of mp3s. He has amassed a HUGE collection of music being a computer tech..

Q: What's your favorite holiday song?


----------



## MRdobolina

last christmas - wham

does that count?


----------



## dharmabean

MRdobolina said:


> last christmas - wham
> 
> does that count?



A: Yes it counts, but no question was asked so..... I'll Answer the previous one:

A: Let it Snow!

Q: Least favorite holiday song?


----------



## MattB

Q: Least favorite holiday song?

Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer.

There may be others who want a crack at that Q, so...

Q: Least favorite holiday song?


----------



## MRdobolina

any chipmunk xmas song 

whats your fave holiday food/treat?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Cookies!! 

Q: Same question, what's your favorite holiday treat?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> A: Cookies!!
> 
> Q: Same question, what's your favorite holiday treat?



A: Uncooked cookies. (Cookie dough!). Or these chocolate covered pretzel/reeses cups things my mom makes. DELISH.

Q: If you could go anywhere on vacation right now, where would you go?


----------



## MRdobolina

Here .. havent been back in a decade

same question, If you could go anywhere on vacation right now, where would you go?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Maui.. kaanapali or the place my folks always took me, cant remember the name.. I so would love some warm weather and swimming!

Q: What's your biggest wish for the holidays? (Mine's a super-duper clean house)


----------



## Fattitude1

Q: What's your biggest wish for the holidays?
A; That my mom lives to see it.

Q: Are you tired of everything becoming politically-oriented?


----------



## Dromond

A: Sort of. I enjoy politics, but there is a limit.

Q: Elon Musk is shooting for Mars. The Space-X founder says within his lifetime he could found a permanent colony on Mars. For the right price (half a million!) you could one day be part of colonizing Mars. If you had the money, would you do it?


----------



## hal84

Dromond said:


> A: Sort of. I enjoy politics, but there is a limit.
> 
> Q: Elon Musk is shooting for Mars. The Space-X founder says within his lifetime he could found a permanent colony on Mars. For the right price (half a million!) you could one day be part of colonizing Mars. If you had the money, would you do it?



A: My home is Earth and rather than working on a new planet I'd like to try and help the one I'm on now.

Q: What volunteering are you hoping to do this winter seasdon?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Being the primary care giver of two kids, my time is quite limited. So I'm hoping to put some time in with their classrooms. The preschool is always asking for helpers. Have volunteered to help with some graphic design for the entire center. I'm just waiting on concrete plans from them. When Alex is a little older, I'm going to start volunteering more but lately, i am lucky to have an hour of no-kid time.

Q: Do you have a favorite charity you donate time/money to? (We're going to do Toys for Tots with the boys this year. A lesson to know that we have it really good.)


----------



## hal84

HottiMegan said:


> A: Being the primary care giver of two kids, my time is quite limited. So I'm hoping to put some time in with their classrooms. The preschool is always asking for helpers. Have volunteered to help with some graphic design for the entire center. I'm just waiting on concrete plans from them. When Alex is a little older, I'm going to start volunteering more but lately, i am lucky to have an hour of no-kid time.
> 
> Q: Do you have a favorite charity you donate time/money to? (We're going to do Toys for Tots with the boys this year. A lesson to know that we have it really good.)



I donate to the Fisher Houses which allows families to be near there injured solidear. I'm happy that when Denzel Washington visited the house he asked how much it costs and whipped out his check book and on the spot paid for another house.

Q: Favorite holiday TV speacial?


----------



## dharmabean

hal84 said:


> Q: Favorite holiday TV speacial?



a: hands down the folger's commercial where the big brother comes back for Christmas, and the sister puts the bow on him. Folger's Commercial Here It makes me miss my brother something fierce. I hate this time of year and family politics.

Q: Your fav. holiday commerical?

:: edit for being dumb, I thought it said commercial not special. favorite special: Christmas Story 24 hour back to back. ::


----------



## hal84

dharmabean said:


> a: hands down the folger's commercial where the big brother comes back for Christmas, and the sister puts the bow on him. Folger's Commercial Here It makes me miss my brother something fierce. I hate this time of year and family politics.
> 
> Q: Your fav. holiday commerical?
> 
> :: edit for being dumb, I thought it said commercial not special. favorite special: Christmas Story 24 hour back to back. ::



The coke and Polar Bear commercials hands down.

Q: Fav. soft drink?


----------



## azerty

hal84 said:


> The coke and Polar Bear commercials hands down.
> 
> Q: Fav. soft drink?



A : Dr Pepper, we can get it here in France, but not so easily

Q : favorite treat ?


----------



## hal84

azerty said:


> A : Dr Pepper, we can get it here in France, but not so easily
> 
> Q : favorite treat ?



A: Cut out Cookies

Q: What's the best thing about the holidays?


----------



## Tad

hal84 said:


> Q: What's the best thing about the holidays?



A: Although it almost hurts my introvert heart to admit it....spending time with friends and family (just not TOO much time  )

Q: Is there some NON-Christmas song/show/movie/book that for some reason you associate with this time of year?


----------



## hal84

Tad said:


> A: Although it almost hurts my introvert heart to admit it....spending time with friends and family (just not TOO much time  )
> 
> Q: Is there some NON-Christmas song/show/movie/book that for some reason you associate with this time of year?



Diehard is my Christmas movie. 

Q: What's your fav book?


----------



## dharmabean

hal84 said:


> Diehard is my Christmas movie.
> 
> Q: What's your fav book?



A: "She's Come Undone" by Wally Lamb.


Q: Favorite Book?


----------



## hal84

A: Anything about the Civil War.

Q: How awesome are boobs?


----------



## 1love_emily

hal84 said:


> A: Anything about the Civil War.
> 
> Q: How awesome are boobs?



A: Boobs are great.

Q: What show can you not get enough of?


----------



## dharmabean

1love_emily said:


> Q: What show can you not get enough of?



Twin Peaks... I cried when it went off air.


A: If you could be anything career wise, nothing questionable was an issue and you can transition no problem,what would you do with your life?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

1love_emily said:


> A: Boobs are great.
> 
> Q: What show can you not get enough of?



A: Hmm, that's a toughie because I love all of my shows. I'd say The Walking Dead but because they are going so far off of the compendium now, I've been getting disappointed. Grey's Anatomy has been disappointing too, so now I would have to say Dexter. I have always loved the series. 

Oops, I'll answer her question too since this got messed up. If I could be anything career wise, I'd definitely be a singer, performer, and entertainer all in one. Singing is my passion, but I don't have the confidence to ever actually go forward with it in life.

Q: If you had to spend the rest of your life watching only one movie, what movie would it be?


----------



## largenlovely

kaylaisamachine said:


> Q: If you had to spend the rest of your life watching only one movie, what movie would it be?



A: Spaceballs...it never gets old  I can watch it a million times (and damn near have lol) and still laugh at it.

Q: have you ever been caught by someone when you were nekkid


----------



## hal84

largenlovely said:


> A: Spaceballs...it never gets old  I can watch it a million times (and damn near have lol) and still laugh at it.
> 
> Q: have you ever been caught by someone when you were nekkid



A: Yea, she thought I stole a cucumber lol

Q: Ever win something awesome?


----------



## Donna

hal84 said:


> A: Yea, she thought I stole a cucumber lol
> 
> Q: Ever win something awesome?



So your winkie is green with bumps on it? Interesting....

As for winning something awesome, I won a trip to Cancun. 

Q: I'm going back to holidays...do you have plans yet for New Year's Eve?


----------



## hal84

Donna said:


> So your winkie is green with bumps on it? Interesting....
> 
> As for winning something awesome, I won a trip to Cancun.
> 
> Q: I'm going back to holidays...do you have plans yet for New Year's Eve?



A: Sadly working all night

Q: Favorite Batman Villain?


----------



## dharmabean

Donna said:


> So your winkie is green with bumps on it? Interesting....
> 
> As for winning something awesome, I won a trip to Cancun.
> 
> Q: I'm going back to holidays...do you have plans yet for New Year's Eve?



A: Let's see if the Earth survives 12.21.12 before making plans on New Year's Eve.

Q: Do you believe in any of the "end of the earth" conspiracies?


----------



## hal84

dharmabean said:


> A: Let's see if the Earth survives 12.21.12 before making plans on New Year's Eve.
> 
> Q: Do you believe in any of the "end of the earth" conspiracies?



A: Probably when the Sun goes Supernova in a few million years

Q: Are you double jointed?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: according to my oldest son's geneticist i am. I'm very bendy 

Q: What's the one tv show you wish could go on forever and still entertain you?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> A: according to my oldest son's geneticist i am. I'm very bendy
> 
> Q: What's the one tv show you wish could go on forever and still entertain you?




A: Friends. I love that show. I so get Phoebe. 

Q: Favorite Pasta Dish?


----------



## Dromond

dharmabean said:


> A: Friends. I love that show. I so get Phoebe.
> 
> Q: Favorite Pasta Dish?



A: LASAGNA!!!!!!!!!!

Q: Favorite cheese?


----------



## dharmabean

Dromond said:


> A: LASAGNA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Q: Favorite cheese?




A: Swiss (OMAHGERRRD)

Q: Butter or Margarine?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

dharmabean said:


> A: Swiss (OMAHGERRRD)
> 
> Q: Butter or Margarine?



A: BUTTER. No question. I can't handle the taste of the faux stuff anymore, it's horrendous. 

Q: Favorite type of pickle?


----------



## hal84

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: BUTTER. No question. I can't handle the taste of the faux stuff anymore, it's horrendous.
> 
> Q: Favorite type of pickle?



A: None not a pickle lover

Q: Fav dog breed?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

hal84 said:


> A: None not a pickle lover
> 
> Q: Fav dog breed?



A: I love Border Collies and Siberian Huskies. But any dog could win their way to my heart really.

Q: What sport do you enjoy watching the most and least?


----------



## MRdobolina

most: NBA least:MLB
whos your fave athlete?


----------



## dharmabean

hal84 said:


> Q: Fav dog breed?



pugs







Fucked up the order some how .... Sorry..

Q: Cats or Dogs?


----------



## hal84

dharmabean said:


> pugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucked up the order some how .... Sorry..
> 
> Q: Cats or Dogs?



Dogs they are man's best friend.

Q: Favorite X-Men?


----------



## Dromond

hal84 said:


> Q: Favorite X-Men?



A: Nightcrawler.

Q: Favorite Justice League member?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> A: Nightcrawler.
> 
> Q: Favorite Justice League member?


A) Batman, Definitely Batman! <3

Q) Hot weather or Cold weather?


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Batman, Definitely Batman! <3
> 
> Q) Hot weather or Cold weather?



A : Cold weather

Q : Mountain or ocean ?


----------



## Victoria08

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Batman, Definitely Batman! <3
> 
> Q) Hot weather or Cold weather?



A. I can't stand being cold and I hate snow, so I definitely prefer hot weather.

Q. Tattoos...love them or hate them?


----------



## Dromond

azerty said:


> A : Cold weather
> 
> Q : Mountain or ocean ?



A: Mountain.



Victoria08 said:


> A. I can't stand being cold and I hate snow, so I definitely prefer hot weather.
> 
> Q. Tattoos...love them or hate them?



A: It depends on the tattoo. A well done design is a work of art, and I love art. On the other hand, I really hate a poorly made tattoo. One that is in poor taste is also on my hate list.

Q: If you won a huge lottery jackpot, do you think it would change you?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> A: It depends on the tattoo. A well done design is a work of art, and I love art. On the other hand, I really hate a poorly made tattoo. One that is in poor taste is also on my hate list.
> 
> Q: If you won a huge lottery jackpot, do you think it would change you?



It would change my circumstances and my wardrobe and perhaps the levels of stress and allow me to help others but nah I cant see me becomming snooty and all its my money you cant have any over it.


Q: what is the very first thing you would buy for yourself if you won a huge lottery?


----------



## azerty

A : The nicest bunch of flowers I could find ti offer my gf and sharing a good restaurant with her.

Q : what wouldn't you stop doing if you had less money ?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) I know this sounds terrible, but Smoking. 

Q) What is your favorite Decade?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) I know this sounds terrible, but Smoking.
> 
> Q) What is your favorite Decade?



that I lived through tacky clothes and all the 80's that I would love to visit appart from the raceism and such the 50's

Q) Where in time would you like to travel to and why?


----------



## hal84

spiritangel said:


> that I lived through tacky clothes and all the 80's that I would love to visit appart from the raceism and such the 50's
> 
> Q) Where in time would you like to travel to and why?



I'd love to hear Lincoln's Gettysburg address. 

Q: Favorite Saturday Night Live bit?


----------



## 1love_emily

hal84 said:


> I'd love to hear Lincoln's Gettysburg address.
> 
> Q: Favorite Saturday Night Live bit?



A: Anything with Kristin Wiig. Too bad she's not on this season!

Q: What are you doing with your Friday night?


----------



## dharmabean

1love_emily said:


> Q: What are you doing with your Friday night?



A: Hating life. On the internet. Unpacking as we jsut moved. Hungry. Bored. Depressed.


Q: WHen you're pretty low, what do you do to give yourself a pick me up?


----------



## MRdobolina

a: retail therapy .... (why im a broke ass mofo most of the time)

q: where would you rather be at this very moment?


----------



## dharmabean

MRdobolina said:


> A: Seattle, with my friends. Having a drink, a good meal, and taking in the city skyline.
> 
> B. Where would YOU rather be right now?


----------



## balletguy

A. On a beach where its warm
Q. Where are u right now?


----------



## dharmabean

balletguy said:


> Q. Where are u right now?



A: on the floor in my living room, in the middle of podunk, nowhere.

Q: What is the first thing immediate to your right? Now to your left?


----------



## balletguy

A. To my right a beer to my left a mirror

Q. What is your favorite season?


----------



## dharmabean

balletguy said:


> Q. What is your favorite season?



A:




:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


Q: Hot or Cold weather?


----------



## balletguy

A.. 1st ha ha very nice answer......I have to go with warm tough choice though

Q. What is your favorite type of music


----------



## dharmabean

balletguy said:


> A.. 1st ha ha very nice answer......I have to go with warm tough choice though
> 
> Q. What is your favorite type of music



A: 1940s, Pre WWII swing, big bands, ska, reggae... as they all came from each other.


Q: Favorite type of music?


----------



## balletguy

A. Old School Country aka Johnny Cash, Willie, Waylon or anything ELVIS

Q. Beer or wine


----------



## dharmabean

balletguy said:


> Q. Beer or wine



A: Wine, specifically Chateau St. Michelle's Johannesburg Riesling. 

Q: Beer or wine?





> Side note: Johnny Cash is a God.


----------



## balletguy

A. I like my beer but I am a beer snob..I am a mico brew guy

Q. Where is your favorite place to be


----------



## Dromond

balletguy said:


> Q. Where is your favorite place to be



A: With my sweetie, surrounded by nature. Especially in the mountains.

Q: Choose one comic book superpower. Your body is automatically able to handle whatever superpower you choose (for instance, if you choose super strength you won't tear your skeleton apart when you use it). What do you choose?


----------



## balletguy

A. I would be invisible...i cant spell

Q
What would u have done 1st if u one the powerball


----------



## dharmabean

Open a thrift store that's a store for the most part, but then a place for homeless to come anytime they need. Have part of it open as a soup kitchen for the homeless to come eat. And then, take medical graduates and invite them to come work for a year, and if they can meet the year requirements, pay them a year salary. They HAVE to put time in helping the homeless/less fortunate.

Then, I want to work with the court system, and have teens who are in trouble come do community service in the store/restaurant/medical. Working side by side with members of the community in an apprentice sort of matter.
Then, if they can come out clean, we'd set up some kind of scholarship for them to continue staying straight.


Q: You?


----------



## balletguy

A. You are a better person than I....Never really thought about it at all. I am simple....maybe moved to the Keys and bought a bait shop. Work with local kids who were hanpicapped and autistict. and give a bunch of oney too them

q. Noth or south


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) North. 

Q) "Cool" Colors or "Warm" colors?


----------



## balletguy

A. warm colors good q though

Q. What radio station do u listen to when u go to work in the a.m.


----------



## dharmabean

balletguy said:


> Q. What radio station do u listen to when u go to work in the a.m.



A: I don't, it's all spanish/country/talk radio out there in timbucktoo .. I listen to a podcast called "Darkness Radio." It's all paranormal based.

Q: Ever been haunted?


----------



## hal84

dharmabean said:


> A: I don't, it's all spanish/country/talk radio out there in timbucktoo .. I listen to a podcast called "Darkness Radio." It's all paranormal based.
> 
> Q: Ever been haunted?



THe only time that I would consider having a moment with a ghost was at dusk at Gettysburg at the place where Pickett's Charge started.

A: Favorite Kids TV show?


----------



## balletguy

dharmabean said:


> A: I don't, it's all spanish/country/talk radio out there in timbucktoo .. I listen to a podcast called "Darkness Radio." It's all paranormal based.
> 
> Q: Ever been haunted?



A. I think I have I lived in a house built in 1690 when I was in PA..losts o creepy shit was going on ther I think.

Q. What is your favorite store?


----------



## MRdobolina

memory is murky but yeah i think so when i was younger

does bigfoot exist?

hahahaha all at the same dam time


----------



## dharmabean

hal84 said:


> does bigfoot exist?



::: Major Edit ::: 3 questions all at once.. lol.

A: I think he does. 

Q: Most memorable dream?


----------



## balletguy

A. Tought one...I would have to say the liquor store

Q. What one thing can u not live without


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Internet access 

Q) Soft bed mattress or Firm?


----------



## azerty

A : Firm

Q : if your two in a bed, left or right side ?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

azerty said:


> A : Firm
> 
> Q : if your two in a bed, left or right side ?



A: Right side, usually.

Q: Do you keep to your side of the bed, or are you all over the mattress?


----------



## spiritangel

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Right side, usually.
> 
> Q: Do you keep to your side of the bed, or are you all over the mattress?



Honestly its been so long since I shared a bed and I currently sleep in the middle of mine so I may be a bit of a bed hog till i got used to it again


Q: Are you a jump out of bed in the morning person or a wake up slowly?


----------



## Donna

spiritangel said:


> Q: Are you a jump out of bed in the morning person or a wake up slowly?



Slowly. Very, very slowly.

Q: Which two posters would you like to see get together as a couple? (sorry, am embracing my inner yenta today)


----------



## CPProp

Q: Which two posters would you like to see get together as a couple? 

A) Whitley Bay and Blackpool would make a couple in Scarborough.

Q) if you could be paid in any currency, metal or gems what would it be and why.


----------



## spiritangel

Hmmm well gold is pretty valuable atm but gems cause they are pretty and sparkly and they are all worth different amounts plus I could keep the ones I really loved


Q: Are you a gold or silver person?


----------



## MRdobolina

i am both .. i have a heart of gold and silver blood

who do you like more beatles or rolling stone?


----------



## TwilightStarr

A: Really don't listen to either one but if I had to pick probably The Beatles

Q: White or yellow cheese?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

TwilightStarr said:


> A: Definitely silver! I only wear one gold ring and only because it was given by one of my really good friends.
> 
> Q: White or yellow cheese?



A: White!!! Camembert, Brie, Feta, Swiss...Ughghhhghghghhhh 

Q: What's your go to alcoholic drink?


----------



## spiritangel

Jeeshcristina said:


> A: White!!! Camembert, Brie, Feta, Swiss...Ughghhhghghghhhh
> 
> Q: What's your go to alcoholic drink?



baileys or Cruisers

Q: What is your fav cocktail/mocktail?


----------



## dharmabean

spiritangel said:


> baileys or Cruisers
> 
> Q: What is your fav cocktail/mocktail?



A: Oh man... I'm so different each day:
Bloody Mary
Creamsicle
or our bartender makes his own drink called "Adam's Apple".. It's fucking bomb.


Q: plain coffee or something fancy? If it's fancy, what do you order from your barista?


----------



## MRdobolina

i just get the grande blonde

whats yr fave starbux drink?


----------



## dharmabean

MRdobolina said:


> i just get the grande blonde
> 
> whats yr fave starbux drink?




Eggnog pumpkin spice latte.... but the nearest starbucks is 45 mins away. Le Sigh.


Q: Taco Bell.... do you eat? If so, what do you like from their menu?


----------



## MRdobolina

lol .. tbh no i dont eat at taco bell .. im a qdoba kinda guy

do you like mexican food?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Om.. Mexican food is my favorite. I just has some SPICY authentic tamales tonight. I make kick ass burritos using side red leaf lettuce instead of tortillas.

Q: Favorite ethnic food?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: It's hard to choose but probably Indian food. I covet Indian since i don't get it too often.

Q: What's your go-to dish to prepare for guests?


----------



## MRdobolina

pasta.......

what do you like better french food or italian food?


----------



## CastingPearls

I have not have much French food in my life but I'd like to change that. I'm Italian-American so Italian is mother's milk to me, by default. I also like Japanese, Iberian, Cuban, Chinese and good ol' American bbq. 

Q: What's the weather like there right now, at this moment?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> A: It's hard to choose but probably Indian food. I covet Indian since i don't get it too often.
> 
> Q: What's your go-to dish to prepare for guests?




A: I never have guests I need to prep for.  Sad huh?

Q: What is your go to dish?


----------



## MRdobolina

C: foggy and not so cold
D: pasta ...

whats yr fave fastfood?


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> I have not have much French food in my life but I'd like to change that. I'm Italian-American so Italian is mother's milk to me, by default. I also like Japanese, Iberian, Cuban, Chinese and good ol' American bbq.
> 
> Q: What's the weather like there right now, at this moment?





dharmabean said:


> A: I never have guests I need to prep for.  Sad huh?
> 
> Q: What is your go to dish?




A1: The weather is cool and damp. We had 14" of rain since Thursdsay.
A2: My go to dish is either lasagna or Enchilada soup and cilantro salad. (i only entertain when my parents or hubs parents are here)

Q: What did you do for fun today?


----------



## CastingPearls

I was really surprised to spend the bulk of the day talking on Yahoo IM with a great person. Unexpected.


Q: Do do listen to music while online? If you have a song playing right now, what is it?


----------



## azerty

A : Yes, The Ballad Of Lucy Jordan, Marianne Faithfull

Q : What is your favorite type of music ?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) That's a hard one to answer. If I honestly had to pick just ONE genre I'd have to say Classic Rock. 

Q) What is your perfect/ideal/favorite weather forecast? [Sunny, Warm, Dry, Humid, Rainy Etc]


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) That's a hard one to answer. If I honestly had to pick just ONE genre I'd have to say Classic Rock.
> 
> Q) What is your perfect/ideal/favorite weather forecast? [Sunny, Warm, Dry, Humid, Rainy Etc]



honestly a light breeze about 18-20degrees celcius with sunshine and a few white fluffy clouds


Q: What are you most looking forward to this Christmas?


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> honestly a light breeze about 18-20degrees celcius with sunshine and a few white fluffy clouds
> 
> 
> Q: What are you most looking forward to this Christmas?



A: The decorations. I love Christmas decorations.

Q: What non-sexual thing fascinates you the most about the opposite gender?


----------



## dharmabean

Dromond said:


> A: The decorations. I love Christmas decorations.
> 
> Q: What non-sexual thing fascinates you the most about the opposite gender?



A: The ability to pee standing up.

Q: Red, blonde, black, or brunette; what's your type?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: on me, redhead.. for attraction.. tall and dark. That's why i married short and blonde 

Q: What's your favorite color to wear? (mine's black)


----------



## dharmabean

A: Orange, red, yellows... fall colors. I look smashing in them.

Q: What's your favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## MRdobolina

oh no you didnt ... now im torn .. its like choosing fave kid except theyre shoes .. argh???!!!!!!!!!!
dont judge me ...
:shocked:
i cant decide

is it wrong to like footwear so much?


----------



## dharmabean

MRdobolina said:


> oh no you didnt ... now im torn .. its like choosing fave kid except theyre shoes .. argh???!!!!!!!!!!
> dont judge me ...
> :shocked:
> i cant decide
> 
> is it wrong to like footwear so much?




A: I'm not much of a shoe fanatic, but I love handbags. I can never have enough handbags. lol

Q: Favorite piece of clothing, EVAH!


----------



## MRdobolina

jeans ... hehehe

on men, facial hair or no facial hair?


----------



## Tad

dharmabean said:


> Q: Favorite piece of clothing, EVAH!



A: An (honestly ugly) lined, plaid, flannel jacket that I had from about age four until I could not possibly fit into it any more some years later. It was a hand me down from my big brother, who had loved it just as much. It was just so incredibly warm and comfortable, like wearing a teddy bear. And when wearing it I felt like I could take on the world! (or at least happily roam the bush lot across the street)

Q: Did you have a favourite stuffed animal as a kid? What was it?


----------



## dharmabean

Tad said:


> Q: Did you have a favourite stuffed animal as a kid? What was it?



A: I was totally going to take a picture and show you, but I can't find it. I have a Mikey Mouse that my grandfather gave me when I was 3 months old. It's home to me. It's my grandfather to me. It's old, 36 yrs old, and tattered. It's ripped, losing his stuffing. My first "sewing" job was trying to repair his foot. I love him. I still sleep with him. It makes me miss my grandfather everyday.

Q: You're in a bad situation, and you can grab three material items (minus clothes, personal hygeine products, etc.) what do you grab and flee with?


----------



## MRdobolina

docs .. cash and chapstick

whats the weather like in your area?


----------



## cinnamitch

MRdobolina said:


> docs .. cash and chapstick
> 
> whats the weather like in your area?



A- Cool and misty here in MN.

Q-Best Christmas cookie?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: My favorite is my grandma's sugar cookies. 

Q: Same question. Best christmas cookie?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> A: My favorite is my grandma's sugar cookies.
> 
> Q: Same question. Best christmas cookie?



A: Chocolate Krinkles

Q: Worst Christmas Cookie


----------



## Tad

dharmabean said:


> Q: Worst Christmas Cookie



A: worst' + cookie= 'Does not compute!' Although my mother is convinced that my favourite is a type of date cookie she makes, and really it isn't .... it was more that nobody else seemed to care for them much so I felt safe in hovering them down as a kid. So those are maybe my least loved ones.

Q: On how many screens in your dwelling could one watch television or youtube? (so televisions, computers, tablets, smart phones.maybe some other categories Ive forgotten)


----------



## dharmabean

Tad said:


> Q: On how many screens in your dwelling could one watch television or youtube? (so televisions, computers, tablets, smart phones.maybe some other categories Ive forgotten)



:: side note :: Mickey has been found, will post picture eventually! ::

A: Laptop, TV, Laptop 3 screens.

Q: Do you watch TV, or just use the computer/laptop for everything?


----------



## MRdobolina

both... sometimes at the same time

whats your favorite curse word?


----------



## dharmabean

MRdobolina said:


> both... sometimes at the same time
> 
> whats your favorite curse word?




Fuck. Simple as that. Fuck, fucking shit, fucking hell, for fuck's sake.

Q: Do you swear?


----------



## MRdobolina

sh!t yeah

is it bad to curse?


----------



## dharmabean

I don't think so, I think it's another facet of speaking.

Q: Who was your favorite teacher and why?


----------



## MRdobolina

my hs histroy teacher ... made me think critically ... but i forget his name

do you still remember your primary school teacher?


----------



## spiritangel

MRdobolina said:


> my hs histroy teacher ... made me think critically ... but i forget his name
> 
> do you still remember your primary school teacher?



I remember most of them lets see Kindergarted was Mrs Malina she was a real cow to me Year One was same teacher, Year 2 was Mrs Allen, Year 3 was my fav teacher ever Mr Chiradia, Year 4 was Mrs Allen again and then Mrs Green eep and one other for years 5 and 6 not to bad considering it was almost 30 years ago


What teacher had the biggest influence in your life and why?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> I remember most of them lets see Kindergarted was Mrs Malina she was a real cow to me Year One was same teacher, Year 2 was Mrs Allen, Year 3 was my fav teacher ever Mr Chiradia, Year 4 was Mrs Allen again and then Mrs Green eep and one other for years 5 and 6 not to bad considering it was almost 30 years ago
> 
> 
> What teacher had the biggest influence in your life and why?



A: my middle school band director! She's why I want to be a music teacher when I grow up.

Q: on the Internet, what irritates you the most?


----------



## dharmabean

spiritangel said:


> What teacher had the biggest influence in your life and why?



This is going to be a long post.

Mr. Brush - Advanced Creative Writing and Poetry workshop; 11th grade. He changed my life, because he noticed. We were supposed to write a fictional story. I wrote a story called, "Rain Fell Last Night." It was about a 15 year old girl who's abused severely by her mother. It was fictional, but based on my life and actual events that took place. 

He read it, he pulled me out in the hall after reading it, and asked me, "Regan, is this happening to you? If this is happening, you can trust me to help you out of this situation. You're bright, intelligent, and a wonderful writer. But, this... I can't go home tonight knowing that one of my students is living this kind of life." And proceeded to walk me through getting out of my mother and step father's abuse. I am forever indebted to him. 

Then, later that year he took a few of my writing samples and submitted them to a regional writing contest. I won and was published. That was the first time in my life I felt cared for, noticed and amazing.

Q: What teacher had the biggest influence in your life and why?

HAHHAHHA - LATENCY IN WRITING A RESPONSE..AND SEEING OTHER RESPONSES POST IN THE MEAN TIME... THAT'S MY BIGGEST IRRITATION


1love_emily said:


> Q: on the Internet, what irritates you the most?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: It's not just a single teacher that comes to mind when i think of a great influence. I was in an alternative education program in high school where I attended high school on a college campus. We took two regular high school classes and then the rest consisted of junior college classes. This was a jr and sr year program and i fought hard to get into the program since it was mostly for troubled kids and i was an honor roll kid. Judy, Marty and Mr Booth were a team of teachers that were just awesome. Judy was my jr year teacher and she was great, she taught us to question things and encouraged us to explore ideas. Marty was a teacher that gave me my love of writing and gave us wonderful team projects. Mr Booth was a great teacher. He challenged us to work hard in learning. He bucked the system to get us better books than the district allowed. (Senior level text books have to have a max 8th grade reading level.. at least that's how it was back then) They worked as a team and were more than just teachers. They were counselors, mentors and friends too. I would have dropped out of high school if it weren't for this program.

Q: Same question but instead of a teacher... any person in your life can do


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> Q: Same question but instead of a teacher... any person in your life can do



A: As much as I hate me at times, I acknowledge and respect the struggles I've gone through in my life to get here. I'm my own biggest hero, villain, cheerleader, negative voice, and role model.

Q: Toilet Paper: Over or Under?


----------



## Dromond

dharmabean said:


> Q: Toilet Paper: Over or Under?



OVER, DAMMIT! 

Yes, I'm that adamant about it.

Q: Do you take medication, and if so what for?


----------



## Fattitude1

No meds; the occassional Aleve or Ibuprofen.

How do you take your eggs?


----------



## dharmabean

Dromond said:


> Q: Do you take medication, and if so what for?



I am totally an over the roll type. I'm obsessive about it. I'll change it around at work.



A: Riniditine - Heartburn
Advair - Steroid inhaler for my sarcoidosis
Prednisone - Steroids to bring down my lymphnode inflammation when I have a sarcoid flair up.
Tylenol - I get headaches a lot from my sarcoid



Q: Strangest illness you've ever been diagnoses with/come down with?


----------



## Victoria08

dharmabean said:


> Q: Strangest illness you've ever been diagnoses with/come down with?



A. I don't get sick that often, but I did catch the swine flu on my way back into Canada. It was kind of awful.

Q. Have you ever had to call 911?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Victoria08 said:


> A. I don't get sick that often, but I did catch the swine flu on my way back into Canada. It was kind of awful.
> 
> Q. Have you ever had to call 911?



A: Yup. Most recently, to get the sheriffs to remove someone who was harassing the other customers at work. The reality was closer to being the other way around, but I didn't know the full story until the cops came. The life of retail!

Q: Since most people are out doing shopping, what is your favorite retail experience?


----------



## dharmabean

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Since most people are out doing shopping, what is your favorite retail experience?



A: (I'm saying this just to answer the question, not to toot my own horn. I haven't told many people about this.)

Back in 2000 I worked for Providence Medical Center Cancer Care /Breast Center in Seattle. I was making good money, and I was a single mom. Everyone who worked for the Cancer Care /Breast Center received a gift certificate to QFC foods in the amount of 75.00; meant to go towards a holiday dinner, and whatever (Minus cigarettes, booze,etc.) Since I was making good money, and it was just my son and I, it was way more than I ever needed. I gathered my son up on a Saturday evening, and ventured into the heart of Seattle on Capitol Hill. I found a homeless woman in one of the camps that had two young children with her; one was a toddler and one was about 6 or so. I took her, my son and her children over to the QFC on Broadway. I let her pick out some non perishable foods (Stuff she could take with her that wouldn't spoil but could feed her and her kids for a while), and let the kids pick out some hat/glove sets that are usually for sale that time of year. I let the kids pick out a couple small toys. I encouraged her to pick out something for her; of all things she picked out a brush and these really pretty hair clips. Everything came to just under 60 dollars. I had the rest of the money given to her and signed it over. I then took her to a thrift store and bought some blankets for her and the kids. It was all I could afford without going for broke. *It was my most favorite because of my son. My son, to this day, reminds me of how much it left an impression on him. *



Q: When do you normally do your grocery shopping?


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> A:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: When do you normally do your grocery shopping?




I do mine usually on a wedensday online and have it delivered on thursday though sometimes I dont manage to get it all done until thursday so a friday delivery (once a fortnight)

Q: How often do you grocery shop?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I try to only go once a week. The groceries up in the mountains are so expensive. So i wait until karate night down the hill and shop at the cheap places. Sometimes we split it into two trips down the hill. (we usually do karate twice a week)

Q: What one staple do you always keep stocked in your kitchen?


----------



## Tad

A question got missed, back up the page (double answer)



Fattitude1 said:


> How do you take your eggs?



A: I don't anymore, they give me acute nausea followed by 36 hours of GI adventures  (I used to have them scrambled or over hard--I've really never been able to handle non-solid yolk)



HottiMegan said:


> Q: What one staple do you always keep stocked in your kitchen?



A: Just one?  My wife believes in well stocked cupboards! To choose just one.....low sodium soy sauce. (alongside corn starch, chicken broth, flour, baking soda and powder, an array of spices and herbs, cans of 'baby' corn, water chestnuts, and bamboo shoots, coconut milk, .......)

Q: What is your favourite emoticon on these boards?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> Q: What is your favourite emoticon on these boards?



A. What's an emoticon ? 

Q. Is there a quirky Christmas tradition from your youth that you still follow?


----------



## averykennedy

ConnieLynn said:


> Q. Is there a quirky Christmas tradition from your youth that you still follow?



A: Still to this day my favorite thing out of all things christmas is laying under the tree in the evening while its all lit up and staring up at the twinkling lights through the branches.

Q: Where and what is your "happy place"? The place you take yourself to calm down or disconnect from your surroundings briefly.


----------



## spiritangel

averykennedy said:


> A: Still to this day my favorite thing out of all things christmas is laying under the tree in the evening while its all lit up and staring up at the twinkling lights through the branches.
> 
> Q: Where and what is your "happy place"? The place you take yourself to calm down or disconnect from your surroundings briefly.



Sydney Harbour there is something very soothing about doing the return trip (about an hour total) from Sydney to Manly or visa versa I have never really found anything down here that equals that for clearing my head

Q: Whats the craziest piece of advice you have ever been given?


----------



## balletguy

A. Never fire your gun Straight up in the air

Q. What is the weather like where you are now


----------



## Fattitude1

rainy, 42 degress.

Are you happy with your life right now?


----------



## balletguy

A. I will say yes 9 out of 10

Q. Do you like the Holidays?


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> A. I will say yes 9 out of 10
> 
> Q. Do you like the Holidays?



Yes I love them just wish I had more of an excuse to go nuts with them


Q: What is something unusual you do at this time of Year?


----------



## CPProp

Q: What is something unusual you do at this time of Year?[/QUOTE]

A) Have my annual bath  whether I need it or not.

Q) if you could play or sing with any band / group from any period in time who would it be with and why.


----------



## dharmabean

CPProp said:


> Q) if you could play or sing with any band / group from any period in time who would it be with and why.



A: OMGersh the possibilities. But for only one band, in one period of time:
1940s - The Andrew Sisters - Because I sing with them every day in my car, and I don't sound too bad.

Q: Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## MRdobolina

yes .. used to dance too until i slipped and cracked the tub

what would make for a good first date?


----------



## dharmabean

Q: what would make for a good first date?

A: Simple, relaxed without any expectations of sex. A nice quiet, quaint restaurant where we can talk and enjoy ourselves. I'm a talker, intelligent, inquisitive... best way to get to me is mentally. Maybe a nice walk around the town, checking out the christmas lights; like tonight there's a holiday parade in our town with a tree lighting on the courthouse lawn. That would make a great first date. Anything relaxed and possibly loose enough to allow my camera to make an appearance here and there. 


Q: what about you, first date?


----------



## MRdobolina

i agree with the relax part ... not really sure .. 

what make a bad first date?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

MRdobolina said:


> what make a bad first date?



A: Ugh, so many things. 


 When he talks about himself non-stop. 
 Talking like Peter from Family Guy when he's imitating friends or family members
 Being nasty about another culture when he doesn't really know anything about it
 Nothing in common so there's no conversation
 No eye contact
 When he doesn't order a drink after asking you out... for drinks
 When he prefaces the date with: "I'm going to have to cut this short to make the next _Transformers 3_ showing".
 When he suggests an incredibly expensive restaurant and you have to put the $150 tab on your card because he only brought cash

All from real life experiences! :doh:

Q: What is the worst date you've been on?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

*computer error*


----------



## sweetfrancaise

*computer error*


----------



## sweetfrancaise

*computer error*


----------



## Dromond

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What is the worst date you've been on?



A: I've never had a truly horrible date experience, but one time does stand out in my mind. I'd 'met' a woman through an online dating site. She lived about an hour away, so we agreed to meet at a restaurant at a half way point.

It was middle of the road as far as price goes. A decent place, not el cheapo, and I offered to pay for her meal. She said she preferred to go Dutch instead. I was a little puzzled, but okay. Far be it from me to force myself upon someone.

I arrived on time. She wasn't there yet. After a half hour passed, I was starting to think I'd been stood up. Just as I started thinking about leaving, she arrived. She was very awkward and apologetic. I told her it was okay (I wasn't upset, I know things happen).

It went downhill from there. Engaging her in conversation was kind of like playing tug of war with a very large tree. You don't make any progress no matter how hard you try. She was painfully shy and it became obvious her awkwardness was not embarrassment at being late. That was just her.

After the meal arrived, we ate mostly in silence. After we were finished eating, she said goodbye, and fled. I'm not joking. I followed her out, and she left in such a hurry she let the door close on me. By the time I got out the door and to my car, she was already gone.

I was polite, solicitous, pleasant to the servers, and well groomed. With God as my witness, I have no idea why I spooked her so badly.

Q: Same question to the next person. What is the worst date you've been on?


----------



## CastingPearls

He brought along a friend.  We went to the beach at Asbury Park, NJ before they tore down the Stone Pony, the carousel and the boardwalk. As we sat on the beach enjoying the sun, his friend drew the figure of a thin woman in the sand and said, 'If that body had Elaine's head and face, it would be the perfect woman.' I called him an asshole and my date didn't say anything. I didn't even know why this guy was with us because it'd always been clear he was hostile to fat people. Although he asked me a few times, I wouldn't go out with him again. Come to think of it, he was the only open FA I ever actually went out with, beside my former husband, neither one of I'd call a shining example.

Q: Keep it going. Worst date ever.


----------



## Marlayna

I've had some crappy dates in the past, and I've cut them short as soon as I could. One first date took me to the movies, and after 5 minutes took my hand and placed it over some sweaty lump in his lap. He did it again 3 minutes later, and I got up and walked out. He followed me out, and I kept on walking.

Another idiot took me out to a diner, and started talking nonstop about how hot the waitress was. He didn't flirt with her, but every time she left our table, he'd make a big show out of turning his head and looking at her back view. I just told him to stay there, and I got up and left.

I've had dates where the guy was a nice person, but I knew I'd never want to make-out with him, and I felt no sexual attraction. I couldn't just bail out because he wasn't rude or insulting. I'd have to stick it out and would usually end up having a bad migraine, and suffering in silence until the date ended.


----------



## Marlayna

Question: Tell us about a date where you behaved badly, and are sorry about it.


----------



## masomania

Marlayna said:


> Question: Tell us about a date where you behaved badly, and are sorry about it.



I took a girl on a date to the Dog track in Juarez (Pre-Apocalypse Juarez) and blew all my money on stupid bets. The dinner was great, it was just a damn shame she had to pay.

Q. Who was the tallest person you ever went out on a date with?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

masomania said:


> Q. Who was the tallest person you ever went out on a date with?



A: My boyfriend is probably the tallest, he's 6'0". I'm 4'11". It's a hassle sometimes, but we make it work. 

Q: If you could have your life be like any tv show, which one would it be?


----------



## dharmabean

That 70s show.

Q: Same question


----------



## sweetfrancaise

dharmabean said:


> Q: Same question



A: New Girl. Simply because I want to date Nick and be BFFs with Schmidt.

Q: For those with kids: do you do the Santa thing? For those without: Will/would you? Why or why not?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: My 9 year old figured us out. This is his first year knowing we're the big guy in red. He cried when we actually confirmed it. But he got over it and is excited to be a Santa helper. Alex is only 4 so this is first year TOTALLY into santa. 

Q: What's your favorite holiday tune? (mine's Santa Baby)


----------



## dharmabean

Baby it's cold outside


Q: Do you take your decorations down after christmas or after new years?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Whenever holiday laziness passes, last year we chucked our tree outside two weeks before Valentines day, and actually left a few nick-knacks out year round, but just the little ones. 

Q) What do you hate about winter where you live?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Your Plump Princess said:


> Q) What do you hate about winter where you live?



A: It's not cold enough!

Q: Same question, since not everyone has the same "problem" as I do.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I was going to say the same thing about living in Chico the last 14 years. I don't have a complaint for living in the mountains yet. It's my first winter here. We may have a white xmas this year and that excites me. It was 20 degrees warmer down the hill today. (had to go down to Chico for the doctor) So i think we're going to have some genuine cold up here.

Q: What's your favorite part of winter?


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite part of winter?



I like the fact that there's so much snow, and I love when it's sunny out because then it just looks so beautiful... I love the cold weather (although somedays it's just too much!) but definitely just a beautiful season...

Q: What is the one thing you think about most often when laying in bed at night?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Sex

B. What's the one thing you wish you could STOP thinking about?


----------



## dharmabean

How fat I am. 

Q: what's something that worries your mind the most?


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> How fat I am.
> 
> Q: what's something that worries your mind the most?



Money or lack thereof and the appalling state of my house that I keep chipping away at

Q: if a magical wishing fairy would come and fix just one of your problems or worries what one would it be and why?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I'd probably make my body smaller. I'm tired of chronic pain and less weight would help me out so much.

Q: Do you have a favorite beverage in cold weather?


----------



## azerty

A : hot apple juice with cinemun lemon juice and sugar to have it as sweet as you like

Q : what is your favorite winter dish ?


----------



## spiritangel

azerty said:


> A : hot apple juice with cinemun lemon juice and sugar to have it as sweet as you like
> 
> Q : what is your favorite winter dish ?




Nothing beats a roast. Roast leg of Lamb with rosmary and lemon thyme, hasselback potatoes, roast pumpkin, sweet potato, onion, yellow squash and garlic and of course steamed green beans and gravy yummmm


Q:Whats your favorite summer dish?


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> Nothing beats a roast. Roast leg of Lamb with rosmary and lemon thyme, hasselback potatoes, roast pumpkin, sweet potato, onion, yellow squash and garlic and of course steamed green beans and gravy yummmm
> 
> 
> Q:Whats your favorite summer dish?



A : Roast meat on barbecue with potatoes and salad and gazpacho. Ice cream for pudding and a drop a rosé wine (pink)

Q : If you wake up in a bad mood, do you go to bed with it ?


----------



## Sweetie

azerty said:


> A : Roast meat on barbecue with potatoes and salad and gazpacho. Ice cream for pudding and a drop a rosé wine (pink)
> 
> Q : If you wake up in a bad mood, do you go to bed with it ?



A. Not usually. I don't like to just go with it. I'll do almost anything to shake a bad mood. 

Q. Along this line, what helps you get rid of a bad mood?


----------



## CPProp

Q : If you wake up in a bad mood, do you go to bed with it ?


A) No - to many things happen during a day, some stressful some funny, some boring with a bit of mentoring and understanding thrown in, so by time Im ready for bed. Ive changed my personality so many times to deal with whatever, all I want to do is sleep.

Q) If you had been chosen to be visited by a Royal (A Queen, King etc) for a couple of hours what would you give then to eat and drink that mostly typifies your country and the reason for your choice.


----------



## Marlayna

Sweetie said:


> A. Not usually. I don't like to just go with it. I'll do almost anything to shake a bad mood.
> 
> Q. Along this line, what helps you get rid of a bad mood?



A. Upbeat music, a walk in fresh air, hitting a store and looking around.

The next Question has been asked by CPProp, so I won't bother.


----------



## Sweetie

CPProp said:


> Q : If you wake up in a bad mood, do you go to bed with it ?
> 
> 
> A) No - to many things happen during a day, some stressful some funny, some boring with a bit of mentoring and understanding thrown in, so by time Im ready for bed. Ive changed my personality so many times to deal with whatever, all I want to do is sleep.
> 
> Q) If you had been chosen to be visited by a Royal (A Queen, King etc) for a couple of hours what would you give then to eat and drink that mostly typifies your country and the reason for your choice.



A. I'd give them hotdogs and fries with a nice cold Miller to wash them down. 

Q. What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Sweetie said:


> A. I'd give them hotdogs and fries with a nice cold Miller to wash them down.
> 
> Q. What's your favorite holiday?



A: Christmas! I start shopping months ahead of time... because I'm cheap.

Q: What kind of shoes are you wearing?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Flip flops. I wear flip-flops on a yearly basis unless we get temperatures at or below Zero (Fahrenheit) If it's WINDY or there is more than an inch of snow, I'll wear a pair of brown velcro slip-on shoes. 

Q) Live action or Animated, which kind of show do you prefer?


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Flip flops. I wear flip-flops on a yearly basis unless we get temperatures at or below Zero (Fahrenheit) If it's WINDY or there is more than an inch of snow, I'll wear a pair of brown velcro slip-on shoes.
> 
> Q) Live action or Animated, which kind of show do you prefer?



I like both for different reasons so it truly depends on the show.


Q: What is one item in your closet you would never ever get rid of no matter what?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is one item in your closet you would never ever get rid of no matter what?



A: The rail that I hang things on, and maybe some of the good wooden hangars. (seriously, clothes come and go....some may stay for years, but if I know I'm not going to wear something any time soon, it is gone)

Q: What caffeinated beverages do you drink in a typical day, and are you pretty consistent or does it vary a lot?


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> A: The rail that I hang things on, and maybe some of the good wooden hangars. (seriously, clothes come and go....some may stay for years, but if I know I'm not going to wear something any time soon, it is gone)
> 
> Q: What caffeinated beverages do you drink in a typical day, and are you pretty consistent or does it vary a lot?





A: Coffee, coffee and more coffee. Iced, mostly. There's no real variation in it.

Q: Music while you work or total silence?


----------



## dharmabean

A: I have to have music, or I die. But, because I do medical transcription... I have to focus on what's spoken.... silence for me; music every other waking moment of my life.

Q: Do you have a dream job, or are you working your dream now?


----------



## 1love_emily

dharmabean said:


> A: I have to have music, or I die. But, because I do medical transcription... I have to focus on what's spoken.... silence for me; music every other waking moment of my life.
> 
> Q: Do you have a dream job, or are you working your dream now?



A: My dream job, in the future, would be to be the director of an inner-city youth orchestra, somewhere in Colorado. My dream job as a teenager is a camp counselor, which I am doing right now!

Q: What's your favorite thing to do when you're bored?


----------



## MRdobolina

besides sleep? id say surf the web

how much sleep do you usually get?


----------



## spiritangel

MRdobolina said:


> besides sleep? id say surf the web
> 
> how much sleep do you usually get?



honestly 2-4hrs if I am lucky but I tend to lie in bed and just rest


How much sleep do you need to function well?


----------



## Oona

spiritangel said:


> honestly 2-4hrs if I am lucky but I tend to lie in bed and just rest
> 
> 
> How much sleep do you need to function well?



A: 5 hours in bed, sleeping or awake. 

Q: What's your usual bed time?


----------



## dharmabean

A: ... my circadian rhythm/natural bedtime is about 11pm for me. But, because of work, I go to bed at 8/9ish. If I make it to bed, I usually read until about 10:30. Then I feel rested next morning.

Q: Longest amount of time you spent awake/without sleep?


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> A: ... my circadian rhythm/natural bedtime is about 11pm for me. But, because of work, I go to bed at 8/9ish. If I make it to bed, I usually read until about 10:30. Then I feel rested next morning.
> 
> Q: Longest amount of time you spent awake/without sleep?



A: 74 hours

Q: Do you have a bed time ritual?


----------



## MRdobolina

... besides cleaning up .. not really

hows your day going?


----------



## Sweetie

MRdobolina said:


> ... besides cleaning up .. not really
> 
> hows your day going?



A. So far its ok.

B. What do you want for Christmas for your best friend?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Hubs is my best friend and he got his xmas present early. It was a huge expense.. a Galaxy 3. I also picked up Better off Dead for him. He loves that movie.

Q: What was your favorite childhood show?


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What was your favorite childhood show?



A: It depends at what point in childhood! At various ages: Sesame Street, The Bugs Bunny & Road Runner Show, The Muppet Show.

Q: Do you try to connect with lots of people during the holidays, or mostly just enjoy time with a few?


----------



## x0emnem0x

A: I just connect with close family and close friends during the holiday. I have a big family but never really got to know the outer parts of my family (aunts, uncles, cousins) so I spend time with my immediate family and best friend. 

Q: What is your favorite Christmas dinner food item? (No, everything does not count! )


----------



## spiritangel

x0emnem0x said:


> A: I just connect with close family and close friends during the holiday. I have a big family but never really got to know the outer parts of my family (aunts, uncles, cousins) so I spend time with my immediate family and best friend.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite Christmas dinner food item? (No, everything does not count! )



ham, I could eat leg ham off the bone for weeks and weeks and not get sick of it I love the stuff


Q: What is your least favorite food Item on the Christmas dinner table?


----------



## MRdobolina

fruitcake .. cant stand it, but i'll eat it for show just so im not rude, but i hate it

whats the best gift you ever got for christmas?


----------



## CPProp

whats the best gift you ever got for christmas?


A) A triang Train set when I was about 7 

Q) Does anyone else think Christmas is overly sentimental and over rated. (or am I on my own on this one).


----------



## Donna

CPProp said:


> Q) Does anyone else think Christmas is overly sentimental and over rated. (or am I on my own on this one).



I'm pretty sure you are not alone in feeling that way, however I don't join you in your opinion. I happen to be an overly sentimental person, so perhaps that is why. 


Q) Popcorn or candy to snack on at the movies?


----------



## dharmabean

CPProp said:


> Q) Does anyone else think Christmas is overly sentimental and over rated. (or am I on my own on this one).




A: Way the Eff over rated. Way the Eff over sensitive. But that's just me.


----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> I'm pretty sure you are not alone in feeling that way, however I don't join you in your opinion. I happen to be an overly sentimental person, so perhaps that is why.
> 
> 
> Q) Popcorn or candy to snack on at the movies?



A: Candy. I'm not a fan of salty snacks.

Q: In that vein, salty or sweet snacks? You can't say both, you have to pick one! Don't be a fence sitter!


----------



## azerty

Dromond said:


> A: Candy. I'm not a fan of salty snacks.
> 
> Q: In that vein, salty or sweet snacks? You can't say both, you have to pick one! Don't be a fence sitter!



A : for a snack : sweet

Q : After main dish, sweet or salty ?


----------



## spiritangel

azerty said:


> A : for a snack : sweet
> 
> Q : After main dish, sweet or salty ?



It depends but usually sweet, though if its like straight after my prefference is something mint or spearmint


Q: Favorite thing to drink with a meal?


----------



## azerty

A: water or wine

Q : What fizzy drink do yo like best ?


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> A: water or wine
> 
> Q : What fizzy drink do yo like best ?



A: Mt Dew!

Q: Energy Drinks, Coffee or Nothing?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: Mt Dew!
> 
> Q: Energy Drinks, Coffee or Nothing?



A. Coffee, coffee, and more coffee!!! I love plain and all the flavored ones too...Thank goodness for my Keurig...this way I can have a few different flavors throughout my morning. 

Q. Are you a morning person or a night person?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. Coffee, coffee, and more coffee!!! I love plain and all the flavored ones too...Thank goodness for my Keurig...this way I can have a few different flavors throughout my morning.
> 
> Q. Are you a morning person or a night person?



A: I'm one of the rare "both" people. I stay up past midnight and wake up easily at 6:45am every day!

Q: Hot or Cold (anything)?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: I'm one of the rare "both" people. I stay up past midnight and wake up easily at 6:45am every day!
> 
> Q: Hot or Cold (anything)?



A. Hot coffee and cold ice cream...I hate when the coffee isn't real hot or when the ice cream is soft and melty... 

Q: What's your favorite type of movie? Horror, drama, comedy or other?


----------



## Tad

Sweetie said:


> Q: What's your favorite type of movie? Horror, drama, comedy or other?



A: I'm not a huge movie fan, but the ones that I have really liked are generally ones that hit different notes, usually combined with a bit of an emotional up-and-down.....Wall-E, Dangerous Liaisons, Ghost Busters....

Q: When starting a movie or book, do you like to know what you are getting into, or do you prefer to be surprised by where it takes you?


----------



## balletguy

a. surprised all the time.

q. What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Oona

balletguy said:


> a. surprised all the time.
> 
> q. What are you doing this weekend?



A: CPR/First Aid Training tomorrow then sleeeeeeeeeeping!

Q:How often do you travel? (close or far)


----------



## Dromond

Oona said:


> A: CPR/First Aid Training tomorrow then sleeeeeeeeeeping!
> 
> Q:How often do you travel? (close or far)



A: Almost never, but if I had the money to travel that would change.

Q: Do you prefer to vacation in the wilderness (camping, hiking, a mountain cabin, etc), or in urban areas (theme parks, tourist attractions, a comfy hotel, etc)?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I could go for both. I always loved my vacations in hawaii. We stayed in a condo, just a simple apartment right on the beach. So we didn't go out to eat a lot. We spent most of the day on the beach, hanging and snorkeling. I also love camping. But a luxury suite in Reno is also fun  I guess you could say i'm flexible when it comes to vacationing  Getting away from the daily grind is what's heavenly.

Q: What's your favorite genre to read?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I'm really drawn to classic literature or science-fiction.

Question: Who is your favorite painter?


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Who is your favorite painter?



A: For reasons that I've never really figured out, I've adored Marie Laurencin since I first saw a couple of her paintings in the Orangerie. I like a lot of other works and painters too, and a lot of them I'd consider better or more more gifted than her....but I just like her stuff a lot.
http://lisathatcher.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/marie-laurencin-freedom-from-cubism/

Q: Has there ever been a painting or photo that from the first time you saw it, it just grabbed you and you've never forgotten it?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Has there ever been a painting or photo that from the first time you saw it, it just grabbed you and you've never forgotten it?

A) yes - Salvador Dalis Paranoia and Dissolution of Time

Q) Which do you find most endearing in a person, there bank balance or their sense of humour


----------



## dharmabean

A:Their sense of humor about their bank account *wink*... 

Q: Do you sleep in on the weekends, or do you still rise and shine like the work week?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

dharmabean said:


> Q: Do you sleep in on the weekends, or do you still rise and shine like the work week?



A: I sleep in whenever I get a chance! I'm not a morning person by any means.

Q: When do you feel you have the most energy?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Hits me about 10pm at night; every night. Or, right after I shower in the morning. Something about the shower wakes me up and makes me feel invigorated. 

Q: Back, tummy, or side sleeper?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Back, tummy, or side sleeper?

A)	All four (there are two sides)

B)	Which do you prefer straight forward or clever jokes /statements that may take a second or two to register


----------



## dharmabean

A: Quick witted, dry humor that takes a minute to get. I love that. 

Q: Do you taste your food before seasoning it more, or do you season before taste?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Depends on the moment. 

Question: What is your favorite science fiction trope?


----------



## Dromond

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is your favorite science fiction trope?



A: Faster than light travel. You're kinda limited without it.

Q: Do you have a cool down ritual when you are angry, or do you let it boil?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: Faster than light travel. You're kinda limited without it.
> 
> Q: Do you have a cool down ritual when you are angry, or do you let it boil?



I clean, seriously cleaning calms me down or I go for a walk 

Q: Do you seethe on your anger or let it out and move on?


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> I clean, seriously cleaning calms me down or I go for a walk
> 
> Q: Do you seethe on your anger or let it out and move on?



A : I try to put words on my anger, not letting it out to strongly

Q : Does food bring your anger down ?


----------



## x0emnem0x

A: of course! Lol food calms my everything.

Q: where do you love traveling the most?


----------



## balletguy

q. I love the Keys the most...so many great places

A. Whats is your favorite book?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> A. Whats is your favorite book?



A: I have two (SORRY I'M A RULE BREAKER) _Jane Eyre_ and _Neverwhere_ by Neil Gaiman.

Q: What is the ultimate breakfast?


----------



## balletguy

Q. Bloody Mary, lots of bacon, some sausage gravy and biscuits, and a crab omolette.

A. What is the last movie you saw, and was it good?


----------



## Dromond

balletguy said:


> Q. Bloody Mary, lots of bacon, some sausage gravy and biscuits, and a crab omolette.
> 
> A. What is the last movie you saw, and was it good?



The last movie I saw in Theater was Green Lantern. It's been a while since I've been to the movies. It was brainless action and filled with special effects eye candy. It was great as an escapist experience, but it was very light on plot and story. The guy playing Green Lantern was wrong for the part.

Q: What movie did you see in theater that you most regret paying money to see?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> The last movie I saw in Theater was Green Lantern. It's been a while since I've been to the movies. It was brainless action and filled with special effects eye candy. It was great as an escapist experience, but it was very light on plot and story. The guy playing Green Lantern was wrong for the part.
> 
> Q: What movie did you see in theater that you most regret paying money to see?



there are 3 movies that fall into this catogry Titanic, Sommersby (I think one of the most boring movies ever made) and The Legend of Bagger Vance. The latter two were not my choice.


Q: What is the most times you have ever gone to see a movie at the cinema?


----------



## balletguy

A. I saw pulp fiction 2x

Q. What is your favorite type of music


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> Q. What is your favorite type of music



A: Depends on my mood, but usually what I'm listening to falls into one of two categories: old jazz (Dinah Washington, Louis Armstrong, Miles Davis, Bix Beiderbecke) or 'indie' rock (The Killers, Editors, Of Monsters and Men, Dry the River).

Q: Are there any songs that make you cry when you hear them? Which ones?


----------



## balletguy

A. Hmm good question I dont think so

Q.
Do you like the holiday season or not?


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> A. Hmm good question I dont think so
> 
> Q.
> Do you like the holiday season or not?



I love it!! It is so much fun to hear friends reactions to gifts and it means I get to spend time with my two fav people my nieces.

Q: What is one gift you would love for Chrissy this year? (material pls not world peace or eternal love though those are awesome)


----------



## dharmabean

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is one gift you would love for Chrissy this year? (material pls not world peace or eternal love though those are awesome)



A: Honestly, as simple as this seems, a gift certificate to a salon. I haven't had my hair cut or trimmed in almost two years. I want it styled, foiled, and peekaboo color. I want my nails did. Simple huh. I just can't afford that.

Q: What is one gift you would love for Chrissy this year? (material pls not world peace or eternal love though those are awesome)


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I would love an Eshakti dress. Non material, the house scrubbed down and clean for me. I don't feel up for cleaning for visitors and my inlaws are coming next weekend.

Q: I like that question. What do you want for your holiday gift?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I would love to have a lightbox for drawing. 

Question: Does this time of year ever piss you off?


----------



## Sweetie

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: I would love to have a lightbox for drawing.
> 
> Question: Does this time of year ever piss you off?



A. Yes. Mostly because of the traffic where I live. It seems like the two months before Christmas the traffic doubles near where I need to go. Hate that! 

Q. On that vein, what do you do when stuck in holiday traffic?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I curse, swear, and clench my teeth. That or find a good song to listen to to lift my spirits.

Question: What do you do to relieve stress?


----------



## x0emnem0x

A: Lol, either a listen to music or b masturbate.

Q: Do you like snail mail? (writing/receiving letters instead of sending email)


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


> A: Lol, either a listen to music or b masturbate.
> 
> Q: Do you like snail mail? (writing/receiving letters instead of sending email)



A. I LOVE snail mail. Nothing better in my book. 

Q. Have you ever had a pen-pal?


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> Q. Have you ever had a pen-pal?



A: I did! She was in Hong-Kong. I got her out of the back of Teen Beat magazine when I was in Jr. High.

Q: Do you ever write letters to the editor?


----------



## 1love_emily

dharmabean said:


> A: I did! She was in Hong-Kong. I got her out of the back of Teen Beat magazine when I was in Jr. High.
> 
> Q: Do you ever write letters to the editor?



A: Yes! I used to LOVE this magazine called "Practical Horseman" and there was a time when in every magazine, I had something published. God, I love that magazine.

Q: How do you deal with physical pain? If something hurts, but you're treating it, do you try to ignore it or drug it up or what?


----------



## Dromond

1love_emily said:


> Q: How do you deal with physical pain? If something hurts, but you're treating it, do you try to ignore it or drug it up or what?



A: I have disabling chronic back pain, which I usually deal with by ignoring it. OTC pain meds don't help, and prescription pain meds have addiction issues. On days when the pain is too severe to manage, I do pop pills. Most days, however, I just tough it out.

Q: How is your health?


----------



## dharmabean

Dromond said:


> Q: How is your health?



A: I am over weight. I have sarcoidosis. I have bad eyes. I have a depressive disorder. I cough a lot when I walk. I don't sleep, waking every 20-30 minutes, so I'm constantly fatigued and exhausted. I have a bad back from a work injury. Overall, shitty. But, I still live life and try not to complain too much.

Q: How do you deal with assholes? Do you just let it slip by you, or do you say something?


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> A: I am over weight. I have sarcoidosis. I have bad eyes. I have a depressive disorder. I cough a lot when I walk. I don't sleep, waking every 20-30 minutes, so I'm constantly fatigued and exhausted. I have a bad back from a work injury. Overall, shitty. But, I still live life and try not to complain too much.
> 
> Q: How do you deal with assholes? Do you just let it slip by you, or do you say something?



A. On a good day I'll ignore them. If I'm having a bad day, they will be very sorry for crossing my path.

Q. Is there any one thing in your life that you've done that you wish you could undo?


----------



## dharmabean

Q. Is there any one thing in your life that you've done that you wish you could undo?

A: Ah, dear... isn't that what life is? A series of mistakes to learn and grow from? Any one thing in my life I wish I could undo, well if I had to sit back and think of one situation to lay on the line I would have to say marrying my ex husband. Not because he was bad, or we were bad, or any of that. We were friends from Jr. High (1988) until we got married in 2005. We totally, completely fucked up our friendship. To this day, I can't stand him and the feeling is mutual towards me. :: Shrug :: I lost a really good friend in that marriage. We were too opposite, and too good of friends to be lovers.

Q: One thing in your life you wish you could undo?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Getting involved with a married man.  :doh: :blush:

Q. How do you forgive yourself when you didn't trust your own instincts and KNEW not to believe someones BS?


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> A. Getting involved with a married man.  :doh: :blush:
> 
> Q. How do you forgive yourself when you didn't trust your own instincts and KNEW not to believe someones BS?



by remembering your human and that the only way we learn is by making mistakes. By looking at what you learned from the experience and by not beating yourself up over it and by actually trusting your instincts the next time.


Q: What is your wish foyr 2013?


----------



## Sweetie

spiritangel said:


> by remembering your human and that the only way we learn is by making mistakes. By looking at what you learned from the experience and by not beating yourself up over it and by actually trusting your instincts the next time.
> 
> 
> Q: What is your wish foyr 2013?



A. For all of my friends and family to be happier and healthier (and me too). 

Q. What's your favorite bedtime snack?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Popcorn. I love popcorn. OMG.. popcorn.

Q: Do you have one person from your past you wish you could apologize to?


----------



## largenlovely

dharmabean said:


> A: Popcorn. I love popcorn. OMG.. popcorn.
> 
> Q: Do you have one person from your past you wish you could apologize to?



Lol I love popcorn too...I have it almost every night but I pop mine over the stove. I'm a total addict though lol

A: my brother. We had a small argument over something trivial the day he died. I know he probably could care less about it now but it has always bothered me.

Q: what is your biggest regret?


----------



## balletguy

A. I had a chance to move to Texas with a great job, and I did not go
Q. Any big plans today?


----------



## Victoria08

balletguy said:


> Q. Any big plans today?



A. Nope, I have a day off work. I'm planning on sleeping in and maybe wrapping some Christmas presents. Unless, of course, I get called in to work which is definitely a possibility.

Q. Are you a morning person or do you like to stay up late?


----------



## balletguy

A. Both...but Morning I guess during the week,.

Q. Do u think u will have a White Christmas where u live?


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> A. Both...but Morning I guess during the week,.
> 
> Q. Do u think u will have a White Christmas where u live?



Not unless it is raining ash again and I super hope we do not have any major bushfires this Christmas


Q: What is one place in the world you have always wanted to spend Christmas?


----------



## balletguy

A. Hawai

Q. Do you have any unique holiday traditions?


----------



## angeleyes68

balletguy said:


> A. Hawai
> 
> Q. Do you have any unique holiday traditions?



Every year on Christmas eve, the family gets together and has a bonfire and talk about the year past. We laugh, cry and basically have a great time. Live in Florida so its not to cold..lol.

Q. If you could or would change one thing about yourself, whether phyiscally or emotionally what would it be?


----------



## balletguy

A. My feet are two differant sizes. One is a 12.5 and the other is a 13. I wish they would both be the same size

q.Are u an emotional person?


----------



## rellis10

balletguy said:


> A. My feet are two differant sizes. One is a 12.5 and the other is a 13. I wish they would both be the same size
> 
> q.Are u an emotional person?



A: I can be, though most of the time I tend to be quite calm and collected. I'm certainly not afraid of having a cry every now and again, I don't see it as a sign of weakness, letting stuff out isn't anything to be worried about.

Q: Do you get angered easily?


----------



## LeoGibson

rellis10 said:


> Q: Do you get angered easily?



A: Not really. Aggravated or annoyed is usually as far as it goes with me and that is a fleeting thing. I generally nip things in the bud before they can progress past that point because when I get truly angry I stay that way for days.

Q: Self-evaluation, what trait do you have that you would most like to change and what trait are you totally happy with?


----------



## Sweetie

LeoGibson said:


> A: Not really. Aggravated or annoyed is usually as far as it goes with me and that is a fleeting thing. I generally nip things in the bud before they can progress past that point because when I get truly angry I stay that way for days.
> 
> Q: Self-evaluation, what trait do you have that you would most like to change and what trait are you totally happy with?



A. I love that I'm a very open-minded person. I'd like to change that I am way too trusting.

Q. If you could go back to the time in your life when you decided your course of study, would you still choose it or would you choose another?


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> Q. If you could go back to the time in your life when you decided your course of study, would you still choose it or would you choose another?



A: I would choose another. I went to school for Criminal Psychology/Forensics. I made it through pre-reqs, got married and never went back. This time I'd go back for marketing/branding and graphic design.

Q: Are you clutzy or pretty stable balanced?


----------



## Dromond

Sweetie said:


> Q. If you could go back to the time in your life when you decided your course of study, would you still choose it or would you choose another?



A: Yes. I chose Fine Art as a major. I ended up being able to make pretty paintings, but not money. :doh:



dharmabean said:


> Q: Are you clutzy or pretty stable balanced?



A: Horribly klutzy. I could trip over a shadow on the sidewalk. *sigh*

Q: Are you happy with your life?


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> A: I would choose another. I went to school for Criminal Psychology/Forensics. I made it through pre-reqs, got married and never went back. This time I'd go back for marketing/branding and graphic design.
> 
> Q: Are you clutzy or pretty stable balanced?



A. I'm clutzy only because I have nerve damage in my leg so I have to really pay attention or BOOM...I'm down.


----------



## Sweetie

Dromond said:


> A: Yes. I chose Fine Art as a major. I ended up being able to make pretty paintings, but not money. :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> A: Horribly klutzy. I could trip over a shadow on the sidewalk. *sigh*
> 
> Q: Are you happy with your life?



A. Not right now but I'm working on it.

Q. What do you do when you're sad to cheer yourself up?


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> Q. What do you do when you're sad to cheer yourself up?




A: Sleep, and that doesn't cheer me up.. just numbs it for a bit.

Q: Are you partying on 12.21.12 like it's 1999?


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> A: Sleep, and that doesn't cheer me up.. just numbs it for a bit.
> 
> Q: Are you partying on 12.21.12 like it's 1999?



A. You never know...I might just start partying RIGHT NOW. 

Q: Whats your favorite color?


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> Q: Whats your favorite color?



A: It's more of a palette: Autumn colors. Orange, brown, red, yellow, etc.

Q: What's the color you have most in your wardrobe?


----------



## CPProp

Q: What's the color you have most in your wardrobe?

A) White  it helps show the colour of the cloths .

Q) When it gets really cold do you or know of any guys that wear womens tights under there trousers to keep warm.


----------



## spiritangel

CPProp said:


> Q: What's the color you have most in your wardrobe?
> 
> A) White  it helps show the colour of the cloths .
> 
> Q) When it gets really cold do you or know of any guys that wear womens tights under there trousers to keep warm.



I know men who wear long johns and also know one who wears womens tights under his trousers not sure its to keep warm though.....


Q:What is the oddest thing you have ever seen someone wearing?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: When Max was a toddler he liked to wear play purses on his head. He called them his helmets.. 

Q: Which would you rather be? Cold or hot?


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> A: When Max was a toddler he liked to wear play purses on his head. He called them his helmets..
> 
> Q: Which would you rather be? Cold or hot?



A: Cold! You can always throw on more layers! If it's hot, you can only take off so much before it's indecent exposure 

Q: Vacation or Staycation?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Vacation...right now I'd love to go someplace far away...

Q. Do rainy days get you down?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: We're opting for staycations more now that we have the house. IT's a lot cheaper and there are a lot of great things to do around here within an hours drive.
oops.. another answer while typing..

A: I love rainy days. Sunshine physically hurts my eyes, so i love it when there's no sun  Thunderstorms are even better! (those are rare around here)

Q: Movies or books?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Books

Q. Would you date someone much younger than you (as long as they were of legal age), or much older?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. Books
> 
> Q. Would you date someone much younger than you (as long as they were of legal age), or much older?



A: Either or depending on the person. I was married to a man 14 years older than me. As far as younger, they have to be at least 21 so they are completely legal 

Q: Pants, shorts or skirts?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Pants.

Q. What kind of clothes do you like to wear when you're not feeling well? I go for my most comfy nightie and fuzzy socks.


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. Pants.
> 
> Q. What kind of clothes do you like to wear when you're not feeling well? I go for my most comfy nightie and fuzzy socks.



A: Sweats and a tank top (sweater if I'm cold) and socks/Uggs

Q: Fireplace or central heating?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Fireplace!!! 

Q. Real Christmas tree or artificial?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. Fireplace!!!
> 
> Q. Real Christmas tree or artificial?



A: REAL!! The mess is worth the smell filling the house!

Q: Full-on Christmas Decorations or just the basics?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Just the basics...the tree for me. 

Q. Do you have plans for New Years Eve? What are they if you do?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. Just the basics...the tree for me.
> 
> Q. Do you have plans for New Years Eve? What are they if you do?



A: Had plans to drink and celebrate with my roommate, but I was just informed I have to work New Years Day. Looks like he and I are just going to celebrate quietly now.

Q: Do your Christmas Decorations come down right after Christmas or after New Years?


----------



## MRdobolina

we usually wait till january 6 ( 3 kings )

do you follow any chirstmas rituals?


----------



## ConnieLynn

MRdobolina said:


> we usually wait till january 6 ( 3 kings )
> 
> do you follow any chirstmas rituals?



A. I've really scaled back on the Christmas hoopla. I keep a few traditions. I always bake a few family recipes to share with friends because the day spent baking brings happy memories of previous holidays and people who are gone. And I always invite a few of my close friends over for a low key evening just to hang out and appreciate each other in the midst of holiday craziness.

Q. Do you ever spend Christmas day alone?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I've never been alone on christmas. I do like it when it's just me and my boys though. I don't like huge gatherings. It's so tiring. 

Q: Got any New Years plans?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

HottiMegan said:


> A: I've never been alone on christmas. I do like it when it's just me and my boys though. I don't like huge gatherings. It's so tiring.
> 
> Q: Got any New Years plans?



A: I do! I'm seeing one of my favorite bands, Vaud and the Villains, with a guy I've known for years. Maybe I'll get a NYE kiss?

Q: Favorite NYE memory?


----------



## MRdobolina

y2k ... felt like a week long party .. then spent the first week of y2k sick and dehydrated

do you remember the y2k bug?


----------



## masomania

MRdobolina said:


> y2k ... felt like a week long party .. then spent the first week of y2k sick and dehydrated
> 
> do you remember the y2k bug?



Yes I do I was in my bunker keeping an eye on all the sneaky Mayans I rounded up in preparation for this Friday


----------



## melinda333

How many hours do you sleep on average?


----------



## Dromond

melinda333 said:


> How many hours do you sleep on average?



A: Four to six hours.

Q: If could have the chance to never sleep again, would you take it?

(you couldn't sleep just for the heck of it, you'd be awake 24/7 for the rest of your life - without any ill effects)


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: Four to six hours.
> 
> Q: If could have the chance to never sleep again, would you take it?
> 
> (you couldn't sleep just for the heck of it, you'd be awake 24/7 for the rest of your life - without any ill effects)



if there were no ill effects and I would never be tired hell yes. Think of all you could accomplish and you can still meditate and just switch off for a bit if you needed to.


Q: What is one thing you would happily give up in a heartbeat?


----------



## EasyPeasy

A: I would happily give up soda. I can live without it.

Q: If you could be selfish and not have to worry about other people, what would you do, buy, or experience just for yourself?


----------



## CPProp

Q: What is one thing you would happily give up in a heartbeat?

A) Cooking  its inordinately time consuming in comparison to the time to consume. Although the microwave cooker has re addressed the balance somewhat.

Q) If you were gifted two elves to help you over the festive season, but unfortunately they have no names what would you christen them and why that choice of name.


----------



## CastingPearls

I would name them after Odin's ravens, Huginn (thought/reason) and Munnin (memory/intuition) because they'd have to be quite knowledgeable and complement each other and I would hope, carry the characteristics of their namesakes and tell me of their adventures and what they'd seen and experienced all over the world to help me with my decisions.


Q: Do you have a green thumb or a way with animals--flora/fauna--do you have a talent for communicating with either?


----------



## masomania

CastingPearls said:


> I would name them after Odin's ravens, Huginn (thought/reason) and Munnin (memory/intuition) because they'd have to be quite knowledgeable and complement each other and I would hope, carry the characteristics of their namesakes and tell me of their adventures and what they'd seen and experienced all over the world to help me with my decisions.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you have a green thumb or a way with animals--flora/fauna--do you have a talent for communicating with either?



Dogs Love me it mystifies my Vet even, they do exactly what I say its actually kinda creepy

Q. Whats your favorite car from your youth?


----------



## dharmabean

A: 1969 VW Westfalia Camper. It was all original: pop top camper, with fridge, cot, sink, toilet. It was a project car that I friggen loved. LOVED.

Q: Worst car from your life, not just youth.


----------



## MRdobolina

a mid 90s ford tempo ....

whats your favorite car color?


----------



## EasyPeasy

A: Charcoal 

Q: Favorite holiday drink?


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg

EasyPeasy said:


> A: Charcoal
> 
> Q: Favorite holiday drink?



A: Single malt Scotch. Neat.

Q: Ever gone skinny dipping in the dead of winter?


----------



## Oona

I'm Not Zoidberg said:


> A: Single malt Scotch. Neat.
> 
> Q: Ever gone skinny dipping in the dead of winter?



A: YES! But I cheated because I was in Palm Springs, so it was still warm outside 

Q: Sandals, sneakers or no shoes?


----------



## EasyPeasy

A: no shoes if I can help it.. 

Q: Worst fear?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Spiders!

Q. What is your favorite Christmas morning breakfast?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. Spiders!
> 
> Q. What is your favorite Christmas morning breakfast?



A: Homemade Biscuits & Gravy (all from scratch!)

Q: Stay at home and celebrate quietly or go hang out with family/friends on Christmas?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Stay at home with my son. Love a nice quiet holiday. :happy:

Q. What's your favorite Christmas song?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. Stay at home with my son. Love a nice quiet holiday. :happy:
> 
> Q. What's your favorite Christmas song?



A: I don't generally care for Christmas music. I DO like the Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack 

Q: Do you go look at Christmas Lights around town?


----------



## melinda333

A: Yes!

Q: How is your Christmas tree, if you have one?


----------



## Dromond

melinda333 said:


> Q: How is your Christmas tree, if you have one?



It's a real tree, and quite pretty.

Q: Do you like eggnog? If so, do you prefer it with alcohol or virginal?


----------



## Sweetie

Dromond said:


> It's a real tree, and quite pretty.
> 
> Q: Do you like eggnog? If so, do you prefer it with alcohol or virginal?



A. Funny that you asked...I usually have it virginal but this year I'm thinking I need the alcohol. 

Q. What do you do with the fruitcake you'll inevitably receive every Christmas?


----------



## EasyPeasy

A: Eat it. I actually like it. lol

Q: What are you hoping to see under your tree?


----------



## Sweetie

A. LL Cool J! :smitten: (Probably won't happen though )

Q. If you could skip the holidays would you?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> A. LL Cool J! :smitten: (Probably won't happen though )
> 
> Q. If you could skip the holidays would you?



A: This year, yes. I won't be with my little Piperchan 

Q: Is there any particular part of the holidays you'd skip instead of the WHOLE holiday season?


----------



## balletguy

A. I would skip the hangover I get on NY Day

Q.

Any big plans for NYE?


----------



## Oona

balletguy said:


> A. I would skip the hangover I get on NY Day
> 
> Q.
> 
> Any big plans for NYE?



A: NYE plans got nixed seeing as how my boss decided I have to be in at 7am. But we are staying up till midnight and toasting with cider!

Q: Did you finish all your Christmas shopping? I know I did!


----------



## balletguy

A. Of course not

Q. Will you have a white Christmas where u live?


----------



## Oona

A: Nope! Im in the Desert 

Q: Will it _FEEL_ like Christmas where you live?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am headed to Florida for Chrismas so yes it will

Q. Is the Christmas season your favorite time of year?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Q. What was the best vacation you ever had?


----------



## Oona

A: Family cruise to the Bahamas & Caribbean! Even my daughter went with! 

Q: Whats your DREAM vacation?


----------



## Sweetie

A. A cabin in the mountains in the Fall, with a fireplace inside, a firepit outside and all my girls just sitting around talking and laughing.

Q. What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## balletguy

A. Key lime pie

Q. What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## Sweetie

A. When the sun rises.

Q. Are you shy?


----------



## balletguy

A. No not at all

Q. What is your favorite type of seafood.


----------



## Oona

A: Bacon wrapped Scallops! (home made of course!!)

Q: Do you like to cook?


----------



## Sweetie

A. If I'm feeling good yes. Unfortunately I don't have as many days like that as I wish.

Q. If you could redo one room in your home, what room would it be?


----------



## Oona

A: My roommates "Hobby Room" - it needs shelving so he can organize his crap better so I don't go all OCD on it and clean! I'm not allowed to clean that room and it drives me BATTY!!!!!!

Q: If you could move ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD (all expenses paid), where would you move?


----------



## dharmabean

Oona said:


> Q: If you could move ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD (all expenses paid), where would you move?



A: Italy, some where in Italy. Good food, good people. 


Q: last time you were humbled?


----------



## spiritangel

dharmabean said:


> A: Italy, some where in Italy. Good food, good people.
> 
> 
> Q: last time you were humbled?



every single day by the amazing people I know and who are in my life.


Q: What was the best thing about your Christmas Celebrations?


----------



## x0emnem0x

A: Usually I just love being around my family because usually around holidays everyone is in a good mood (that is rare for my family) but it's a nice change.

Q: It's Christmas! Tell me, what are your plans for the day?


----------



## masomania

x0emnem0x said:


> A: Usually I just love being around my family because usually around holidays everyone is in a good mood (that is rare for my family) but it's a nice change.
> 
> Q: It's Christmas! Tell me, what are your plans for the day?



A: In-Laws, Out-Laws and everything in between. Take my dog out and let him Roll in the snow

Q. What is the best Truffle in a box of See's?


----------



## CastingPearls

I've never had a See's truffle but I've had many hand-dipped truffles. I'd say my favorite truffles were Godiva (in a shop) and I can't choose between the mango or the key lime, so both. 


Q: What's in your pockets right now? If you're not wearing anything with pockets, what's to the immediate left of you?


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> I've never had a See's truffle but I've had many hand-dipped truffles. I'd say my favorite truffles were Godiva (in a shop) and I can't choose between the mango or the key lime, so both.
> 
> 
> Q: What's in your pockets right now? If you're not wearing anything with pockets, what's to the immediate left of you?



A. My keys.

Q. Is it snowing by you? We're getting the outer part of a Nor'easter here...sleet, rain..lots of wind.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: It has been switching between snow and rain all day. Snow is expected tomorrow. Last friday we got an estimated 18+ inches. It is nearly gone by now. So I'm hoping it'll snow again  (long answer huh)
Q: What kind of pajamas do you prefer? (or not at all )


----------



## CastingPearls

None at all. 


Q: Good question though. What kind of sleepwear do you like best?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CastingPearls said:


> None at all.
> 
> 
> Q: Good question though. What kind of sleepwear do you like best?



A: In the winter, flannel pants & a henley. Summer, just a t-shirt normally, but I just bought an Edwardian-style chemise and shorts that may be very comfortable when the temps heat up again.

Q: Continuing on the theme, if you were to stumble downstairs after a lovely lie-in and someone of your preferred gender was cooking you breakfast, what would they be wearing?


----------



## Yakatori

A: Size 3XL Indigo Green Lantern themed t-shirt. Bottoms optional.

Q: If this _Amish Mafia_ thing takes off a la _Twilight_ (Edward vs. Jacob), do you see yourself more as a "Team-Lancaster" (PA) or, maybe, "Team-Holmes County" (OH)?


----------



## dharmabean

Yakatori said:


> A: Size 3XL Indigo Green Lantern themed t-shirt. Bottoms optional.



That's just hot.


----------



## Victoria08

Yakatori said:


> Q: If this _Amish Mafia_ thing takes off a la _Twilight_ (Edward vs. Jacob), do you see yourself more as a "Team-Lancaster" (PA) or, maybe, "Team-Holmes County" (OH)?



A. No team for me - I haven't seen the show.

Q. What's your favourite tv show?


----------



## Tad

Victoria08 said:


> A. No team for me - I haven't seen the show.
> 
> Q. What's your favourite tv show?



A: "Silk" (british courtroom drama that our provincial public television station has been showing....each episode glues me to my seat. Only problem is it has really short seasons!)

Q: Between Christmas and New Years this year, do you get to kick back and relax, or are you working? Do you do anything special during this week (aside from Christmas and New Years themselves).


----------



## Oona

A: I'm stuck working. And I work New Years Eve and Day. Boo! 

Q: Any vacation plans coming up?


----------



## balletguy

A. Yes Going to the Keys

Q. Do you have any animals?


----------



## Oona

A: Yes! Two cuddle-bug Lab/Pit mixes, a devilish cat and some fishies!

Q: Whats your favorite Hobby?


----------



## balletguy

A. Playing the Banjo

Q. Do you prefer warm or colder weather?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I love cold/cooler weather. I can't stand being hot. I spend my summer just waiting for late September to come around..

Q: Fire in the fireplace or run the heater?


----------



## balletguy

A,, Fire all the way

Q. What is your favorite TV show of all time


----------



## HottiMegan

A: The Simpsons. I started watching it as a young like 9 year old or so and have enjoyed it ever since 

Q: good question.. What's your favorite TV show of all time?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Twin Peaks... I miss it sooo much.

Q: Pumpkin or Pecan Pie?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Pumpkin.

Q. Favorite Geico commercial???


----------



## dharmabean

A: R. Lee Emery

Q: Favorite Mayhem / Allstate commercial?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Allstate/Mayhem = Teenage Girl Driver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtP-S9OS0o0

Q. Have you ever been "catfished"?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Um.. no???? Dare I ask?

Q: Do you have any oddities on your body? (3rd nipple, etc)?


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> A: Um.. no???? Dare I ask?
> 
> Q: Do you have any oddities on your body? (3rd nipple, etc)?



As to the "catfish" issue, the answer is I'm not sure if I was "catfished" but people tell you what they want you to know. Maybe you get their real name, but the rest is bs...at least it was in my situation.

A. Not that I can think of.

Q. Are you a side, back or stomach sleeper?


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> As to the "catfish" issue, the answer is I'm not sure if I was "catfished" but people tell you what they want you to know. Maybe you get their real name, but the rest is bs...at least it was in my situation.



1. catfished	
Being deceived over facebook as the deceiver professed their romantic feelings to his/her victim, but isn't who they say they are.
Having a fake facebook profile, images and avatar in order to lure people to have romantic feelings. They are then catfished when the victim realizes the person they have filled for via facebook is not who they APPEAR to be; i.e. married with kids, older, gay, etc.


*Had to go look it up. Was totally perplexed over a term I hadn't heard before.

I am an all over sleeper!

Q: Full on blankets, comforter and sheets, Just a sheet, Nothing? How do you sleep covered?*


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> 1. catfished
> Being deceived over facebook as the deceiver professed their romantic feelings to his/her victim, but isn't who they say they are.
> Having a fake facebook profile, images and avatar in order to lure people to have romantic feelings. They are then catfished when the victim realizes the person they have filled for via facebook is not who they APPEAR to be; i.e. married with kids, older, gay, etc.
> 
> 
> *Had to go look it up. Was totally perplexed over a term I hadn't heard before.
> 
> I am an all over sleeper!
> 
> Q: Full on blankets, comforter and sheets, Just a sheet, Nothing? How do you sleep covered?*



A. I have a really plush, fuzzy blanket (think stuffed animal) that I love!

Q. What's the most hours you've slept at once?


----------



## balletguy

A. I think maybe 18 or so

Q.Do you have a spirit of choice?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> A. I think maybe 18 or so
> 
> Q.Do you have a spirit of choice?



A: The Spirit of Christmas Present?  And also whiskey. 

Q: Favorite holiday cocktail?


----------



## balletguy

A. I like to drink Rum Runners during Christmas Time...

Q. Any big plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> A. I like to drink Rum Runners during Christmas Time...
> 
> Q. Any big plans for New Years Eve?



Yes with myself I have a few yummy things, and an idea of what i want to do i am really looking forward to it

Q: What is your fav new years memeory?


----------



## masomania

A: 1990 Mangy Moose Saloon, Jackson Hole WY. God what a kiss that was

Q: What was the most romantic Kiss you ever had?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

masomania said:


> Q: What was the most romantic Kiss you ever had?



A: Early summer 2009, on the Santa Monica Pier. Crazy wind blowing hair around, a kiss with the love of my life, the world disappeared. One of those days when you don't know if you could be any happier.

Q: Best romantic movie?


----------



## balletguy

A. The notebook

Q. What is your favorite sport?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Basketball (but refuse to watch since Oklahoma stole our Sonics)

Q: Favorite horror film?


----------



## balletguy

A. Great question///I love Horror...I am going classic and say Physco.

Q. Prefer warm or cold weather


----------



## masomania

dharmabean said:


> A: Basketball (but refuse to watch since Oklahoma stole our Sonics)
> 
> Q: Favorite horror film?



A: Session 9

Q: What is one thing you regret saying to another person?


----------



## Victoria08

masomania said:


> Q: What is one thing you regret saying to another person?



A. "I f-ing hate you". Though I strongly dislike him and will never forgive him, it was his actions that I hated not him as a person. So really, I just regret not giving clarification.

Q. I like this one, let's keep it going. What is the one thing you regret saying to another person?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Same. I hate you. I didn't hate the person, but hated the actions and how they made me feel inside. It was a case of clarification, without the moment in time to clarify.

Q: (let's switch it up) What's the worst thing that's ever been said to you, that you may still harbor to this day?


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> A: Same. I hate you. I didn't hate the person, but hated the actions and how they made me feel inside. It was a case of clarification, without the moment in time to clarify.
> 
> Q: (let's switch it up) What's the worst thing that's ever been said to you, that you may still harbor to this day?



A. My mom said "If people really knew what you were like they wouldn't like you." It took a VERY LONG TIME to get over that one. I finally realized after many years that she felt that way about HERSELF and was projecting.

Q. What would you be doing right now if you had an unlimited amount of cash to fund it?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Fleeing.

Q: Are you completely content with your life?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

but I'm working on it. 


Q. What are you looking forward to????


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> A. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> but I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> Q. What are you looking forward to????



At present 365 days of love letters which I have decided is my project for 2013 and my word for the year is love. For anyone curious google love letters to strangers. It just captured my imagination and the world could always use more love.

Q: What is one thing in your life you would like to see change in 2013?


----------



## dharmabean

A: I am going to do a jar of gratitude, biggest change.. is myself.

Q: Same question. What is one thing in your life you would like to see change in 2013?


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> A: I am going to do a jar of gratitude, biggest change.. is myself.
> 
> Q: Same question. What is one thing in your life you would like to see change in 2013?



A. I'd like to see myself take much better care of myself, both physically and emotionally. I tend to get sidetracked and put my needs last.

Q. If you were on death row, what would your least meal consist of?


----------



## LeoGibson

Sweetie said:


> Q. If you were on death row, what would your least meal consist of?




A: Something with about a million courses that stretches on for a long long time.

But in the spirit of your question, probably barbecued brisket and sausage and pinto beans.

Q: What meal could you eat every day for the rest of your life if you had to?


----------



## CPProp

Q: What meal could you eat every day for the rest of your life if you had to?

A) Lasagne.

Q) You have three New Years wishes &#8211; one for yourself and two for any other purpose, what would yours be and what would you wish for the other two.


----------



## dharmabean

A: (I'm going to start with others, because it's more important to me than myself.)
1. I wish that my mother finds peace in her mental illness. To further elaborate, I wish that she can find inner peace that will help her love unconditionally for others, including her children. 
2. I wish my son everything he deserves in life: Love, Hope, Happiness, Security, and Freedom.

For myself, I wish to find true inner happiness, clarity, calm, and peace. Everything will follow suit.

Q: Same Question.You have three New Years wishes &#8211; one for yourself and two for any other purpose, what would yours be and what would you wish for the other two.


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> A: (I'm going to start with others, because it's more important to me than myself.)
> 1. I wish that my mother finds peace in her mental illness. To further elaborate, I wish that she can find inner peace that will help her love unconditionally for others, including her children.
> 2. I wish my son everything he deserves in life: Love, Hope, Happiness, Security, and Freedom.
> 
> For myself, I wish to find true inner happiness, clarity, calm, and peace. Everything will follow suit.
> 
> Q: Same Question.You have three New Years wishes  one for yourself and two for any other purpose, what would yours be and what would you wish for the other two.



A. My wish for myself would be that I could fine a purpose for being on this planet that I could actually accomplish. My wish for my son would be that he makes more friends OFFLINE. My wish for my mom would be that her health stays good.

Q. Ocean swimming or pool swimming?


----------



## CastingPearls

Of the two, pool, but my favorite is lake swimming.


Q: Every skinny dip or chunky dunk? If so, would you do it again and if you haven't, would you, given the chance?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Nope, never have...!!

Q: Ever polar bear dunked?


----------



## Sweetie

A. No. But someday I want to polar chunky dunk. 

Q. Do you have a special menu planned for New Years Day?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm going to spend it with my bff and her family who have a huge Italian feast so anything goes and goes and goes. It will start from the time we arrive on New Year's Eve afternoon, lasting all night until the following day for dinner and dessert. I'm really excited about it.


Q: Do you prefer to celebrate bringing in the New Year with a crowd, a small party or just you and a special someone?


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> A. No. But someday I want to polar chunky dunk.
> 
> Q. Do you have a special menu planned for New Years Day?



I do have some marinated chicken wings in bbq, plum and satay sauce other than that not really have some munchies and an idea of what I am doing.

Q: What are you doing for NYE?


----------



## Sweetie

A. I had hoped that this year would be the first romantic one I would ever enjoy but alas thats not in the cards for me. So instead I've decided to stay home with my son and throw confetti out my apt. window with wishes for the coming year. Hoping some will come true. 

Q. Are you glad that the holiday season is coming to an end?


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> A. I had hoped that this year would be the first romantic one I would ever enjoy but alas thats not in the cards for me. So instead I've decided to stay home with my son and throw confetti out my apt. window with wishes for the coming year. Hoping some will come true.
> 
> Q. Are you glad that the holiday season is coming to an end?



yes and no I love the holiday season it can be fun but also emotionally draining. It will be nice to get back to some normality and also to be able to have a full year to get organised for the next holiday season (yes I am like that)

Q: What is the one thing you wish for yourself in 2013?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: physical fitness. I am hoping that 2013 will bring fiscal and physical fitness. I want to save money and build up my stamina and muscles. I'm tired of being in pain here and there.

Q: do you make resolutions? if you do, what's yours for the new year?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Yes I do. Some of my resolutions include starting more drawing projects, cutting down my fat/sodium content, and to improve my general health. That, and find a job. :happy:

Question: Where do you find inspiration?


----------



## Melody13

wow! that sounds like you really hated that trip!


----------



## Melody13

CPProp said:


> Q: What was the last thing you regret buying?
> 
> A) A Christmas markets holiday in Prague  Carp (I called it Goldfish as it was a golden colour) soup is not my idea of Christmas day food.
> 
> Q) Carp soup was the most revolting thing Id ever tasted  what is the most revolting food you have ever tried ?


 wow. It sounds like you really hated that trip! yikes!


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Where do you find inspiration?



A: I guess it depends on what sort of inspiration you are talking about? When it comes to inspiration to do something / change something....mostly within myself. If I spend time to really stir up the sub-conscious muck of my mind, interesting things tend to bubble up to the surface. When it c. omes to broader emotional inspiration, more life in general....a bright cold winter day, watching birds, seeing kids play...overall I tend to love life so just taking some time to soak things up usually uplifts me.

Q: It's 2013. Anything new with you yet?


----------



## Oona

A: Yep! A new attitude! A promise to myself to be more positive, and being on day 3, I'm still going strong with it! 

Q: Are you on track with your New Years Resolutions?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Are you on track with your New Years Resolutions?


A)	No - why wait until a new year to resolve to do something, it will work just as well during the year youre in - if determined. 

Q) Do you ever use any NLP (Neuro-linguistic programming) in your day-to-day contact with people or do you just play it by ear to get the best results from them ?


----------



## masomania

CPProp said:


> Q: Are you on track with your New Years Resolutions?
> 
> 
> A)	No - why wait until a new year to resolve to do something, it will work just as well during the year youre in - if determined.
> 
> Q) Do you ever use any NLP (Neuro-linguistic programming) in your day-to-day contact with people or do you just play it by ear to get the best results from them ?



A) I have no idea what your talking about  It sounds scary

Q) Whats your favorite part of Winter?


----------



## Oona

A: The cold part 

Q: What is your main vice?


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> A: The cold part
> 
> Q: What is your main vice?



A: cheese.. all things cheese. When I'm down, i go for the cheese..I probably bleed cheese 

Q: What meal do you eat most often in a week or month?


----------



## azerty

A : French fries

Q : What food do you miss when you leave home for long, or go abroad ?


----------



## Yakatori

A: Dirty-water (hot) dogs. with plain mustard, sauerkraut & a can of coke. NY pizza.

Q: What is the third or fourth city in France (outside of Paris or Marseille) -or part of- that you think has the most to offer an American in terms of defying their expectations (however you imagine them to, largely, perceive) of what France & French people are really like?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Yakatori said:


> Q: What is the third or fourth city in France (outside of Paris or Marseille) -or part of- that you think has the most to offer an American in terms of defying their expectations (however you imagine them to, largely, perceive) of what France & French people are really like?



Q: I haven't spent much time in France outside of Paris, however, I do have two places to suggest: Saint-Malo in Brittany and Mauzac, in the Haut-Garonne region. Mauzac will totally throw off your perceptions of the French--I met nothing but the equivalent of our Southern brethren, complete with cut off jean shorts and bad haircuts. Rather grumpy bunch, though. Saint-Malo, however, is incredibly friendly (from what I experienced six years ago). Good food you kinda have to hunt for, they cater to a lot of tourists, but the Calvados is divine. 

Q: Have you ever traveled somewhere that completely defied your expectations?


----------



## azerty

A : Korea and the USA. @Yakatori : Lyon is the third largest city : beautiful

Q : Whicj Country would you like to discover ?


----------



## Grizzlybear

A: Hard to say... I was in the Navy, and I've been to Europe several times, so I've seen a lot already. I'd like to see Argentina at some point. I hear it's amazing there.

Q: The power goes out during a storm. Candles or flashlights?


----------



## CPProp

Q: The power goes out during a storm. Candles or flashlights?

A) Flashlight  had to many near disasters with candles.

Q) Would you like to have fewer of more months in a year  if fewer which ones would you disregard and if more what would you call them.


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I want my year the way it is. I wouldn't make any changes.

Question: Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I want to be hanging out on the beach in Maui with the hubs while the kids go visit my parents  (or basically anywhere but home  )

Q: What do you do combat fatigue?


----------



## MattB

A. Caffeine, whatever it takes...

(Unrelated...)

Q. What do you do for insomnia?


----------



## CPProp

Q. What do you do for insomnia?

A) I Imagine Im relaxing on a raft floating down a river in a long straight dark tunnel, letting the current slowly draw me to the day light exit. It works for me every time. 

Q) Has anyone else ever had to sign a paper to declare that they were an alcoholic before being allowed to purchase a single alcoholic beverage in a hotel.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: No but that seems really weird of a form! (I have bought VERY few drinks though.. Alcohol makes me feel weird in a bad way)

Q: what are your favorite soup veggies? ( I love spinach and broccoli)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

HottiMegan said:


> A: No but that seems really weird of a form! (I have bought VERY few drinks though.. Alcohol makes me feel weird in a bad way)
> 
> Q: what are your favorite soup veggies? ( I love spinach and broccoli)



A: Leeks & carrots! Yum. 

Q: What's your most indispensable tool in the kitchen (outside of pots/pans and a stove  )


----------



## Victoria08

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What's your most indispensable tool in the kitchen (outside of pots/pans and a stove  )



A. Steamer. I love steaming veggies.

Q. What song are you loving right now?


----------



## Yakatori

A: It's been, kind of, a long holiday. Lots to process. Sometimes, when I feel like this, I will watch YouTube videos of the themes from some of my all-time favorite shows. Or, in some cases, shows I can barely remember. Right now, I'm really into the theme from _Chico & the Man_. Seriously, just watch it. Look at that little baby with the wallet, and the dude with the hat tripping-out on his dancing. And that flower-decorated low-rider. And, lastly, the little kid chasing the pigeons. Hard to witness all of that and not just be left with this certain sense of, I dunno, that what's right with the world has the power to outweigh the rest. 

Q: Is there any TV-theme/montage that gets you particularly emotional? Discuss...


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Yakatori said:


> Q: Is there any TV-theme/montage that gets you particularly emotional? Discuss...



A: It's embarrassing but... the theme from _Dr. Quinn: Medicine Woman_ gets me every time. I wanted to *be* Michaela Quinn and marry Sully. At nine years old, I thought it was my destiny. But then the two got married and Sully became a pansy and I didn't care as much any more. The opening theme song still stirs the blood, though.

Q: Is there any TV show that really influenced you as a kid?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Is there any TV show that really influenced you as a kid?



A: Not really, at least that I can remember. But when my son was a baby he had collic, and for a couple of months he would cry/whimper all his waking minutes from about 11am until 11pm ..... except when the them music for Law and Order came on. He'd fall dead quiet until it was done, then he'd start up again. We'd religiously have the TV on at 7pm for the re-runs, just to have that 30 second reprieve.

Q: Can music change your mood? Got a good example?


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> Q: Can music change your mood? Got a good example?



Hell yes music is the fastest way for me to change my state. Spiderbaits Glokenpop always makes me smile its so poppy and cute and a perfect pick me up

Kick it up a Notch from Starship reminds me to indeed kick it up a notch I often sing it when trying to get into chore mode. 

So much music I could write for hours. 


Q: What is a song that holds a special meaning for you and why?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: _Nowhere Man_ by The Beatles has that special meaning for me. I feel like the character in that song. 

Question: What is the song that you think describes you best?


----------



## dharmabean

Hand in my Pocket by Alanis Morrisette

Q: What song best describes you?


----------



## one2one

A: Wonder by Natalie Merchant - At least my mom thought so when she heard it. :blush:

Q: What are you grateful for today?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: There are to many to count.

Question: Who is your favorite writer?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Man..um... it changes so often. I'd say.. Dean Koontz

Q: Worst book you ever read, and did you suffer through it and finish?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: A short story by Eudora Welty. That was painful. I barely finished it.

Question: What writer do you hate the most?


----------



## dharmabean

I used to love Stephen King.. LOVED HIM. But, since his accident.. or more appropriately in my mind, since "It"... his writing has become dull, boring, too much description based.... I can't get through any of his books. 

Q: Worst saturday morning cartoon?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Anything produced by either HB or Filmation in the 1970s/1980s. 

Question: Worst movie you ever saw?


----------



## dharmabean

Worst movie I ever watched was Hostel 2... omg predictable drivel, trying to use "shock factor" and it was poorly adapted.

Favorite car, if money were no option?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

dharmabean said:


> Worst movie I ever watched was Hostel 2... omg predictable drivel, trying to use "shock factor" and it was poorly adapted.
> 
> Favorite car, if money were no option?



A: Either an original mini, an Aston Martin DB5, or a pink cadillac with fins. 

Q: What is your favorite Bond song?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Goldfinger

Question: Favorite Bond movie/novel?


----------



## Tad

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Favorite Bond movie/novel?



A: Is there ever anything like your first time? My first exposure to Bond movies was the completely over the top Moonraker, and I was at an age where the over-the-top nature really amused me. Other than that, I really liked Dr. No.

I've read some, but not all, of the novels. Of the ones I read, I liked Goldfinger the best.

(I wonder how many people like their martinis shaken, not stirred, because of Bond? And apparently there was a surge in the popularity of Pinot Noir based wines after it featured heavily in some movie. ) 

Q: Have you ever taken up some preference or affectation because of a character in a book or novel?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Tad said:


> Q: Have you ever taken up some preference or affectation because of a character in a book or novel?



A: Kind of, when I was a kid! I wanted to _be_ Samantha Parkington (of the American Girls series), or Laura Ingalls Wilder... lots of imagination but none of the habits really stuck, beyond wanting to try all the food described in both books. Because of Samantha, watercress is now one of my favorite sandwiches. 

Q: What books had the biggest influence on you growing up?


----------



## dharmabean

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What books had the biggest influence on you growing up?



A: Anne of Green Gables/Anne of Avonlea

Q: What books made a great impact on you as an adult?


----------



## samuraiscott

The Smartest Guys in the Room was a documentary that was also turned into a book. Written by Peter Elkind	, Alex Gibney, and Bethany McLean the book/movie was about the rise and fall of Enron and their unethical business practices. It affected me because I had no idea you could lie to a company and its shareholders about profits and progress, defrauding all of its employees and ruining most of them financially. I think that that Lay and Skilling got off easy; they should have been tortured to death for what they die. They convinced most of their employees to invest their retirement funds back into the company, knowing the house of cards would come down one day and that those people would be left with nothing. Meanwhile they cash out their shares right before the shit hits the fan. 

Another book I read was about Bernie Madoff called Madoff With the Money by Jerry Oppenhiemer. This book not only delved into the scandal but also shed light on who Madoff was before he was a hedge fund manager. It was his life story and I am always interested in the back story of major people in history, and Madoff is no exception. Both of these are great books. I wrote a paper on ethics using them as sources and my professor loved my work.


----------



## dharmabean

You forgot your question *grin*.... +


----------



## samuraiscott

dharmabean said:


> You forgot your question *grin*.... +



So I did. LOL 

What is your favorite way to waste time?


----------



## MattB

Q- What is your favorite way to waste time?

A- Working on guitars in my workshop.

Q- Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A) Me and my mother spot tons of fast-moving objects in the evening sky, most I chalk up to being satellites though 


Q) Do you believe in the paranormal?


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Your Plump Princess said:


> A) Me and my mother spot tons of fast-moving objects in the evening sky, most I chalk up to being satellites though
> 
> 
> Q) Do you believe in the paranormal?



A) It's not a matter of belief for me, it's a matter of fact. I feel and see things, but none of them are automatically negative or scary experiences. In fact, often times they're calming.

Q) How would you explain deja vu, and the anomaly of human intuition?


----------



## Tad

ClashCityRocker said:


> Q) How would you explain deja vu, and the anomaly of human intuition?



A) If I had to attempt to explain them, I'd say a mix of cross-talk between circuits, fuzzy searching algorithms in how we store memories, the impact of high levels of data compression, and the general human tendency to seek out patterns. Oh, and the fact that we are aware of, and process, sensory input that we don't consciously notice, meaning that we know more than we realize.

But really, I'd rather not try to explain it, and just accept it as a cool feature of being human 

Q: If something is off for you (from sniffles to shooting pain), what do you first do to try and diagnose it? (rely on your own experience, google it, call mom, go to your doctor.....)


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Q: If something is off for you (from sniffles to shooting pain), what do you first do to try and diagnose it? (rely on your own experience, google it, call mom, go to your doctor.....)



A: Being that I have medical training, I try to figure it out on my own (without going overboard on my worrying).

Q: Do you prefer to go to the doctor or ride out the cold/injury (provided its not too severe) on your own?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: Being that I have medical training, I try to figure it out on my own (without going overboard on my worrying).
> 
> Q: Do you prefer to go to the doctor or ride out the cold/injury (provided its not too severe) on your own?



A. I absolutely try to avoid doctors at all costs! They always seem to find something wrong with me. 

Q. I guess this is more aimed at the guys...do you like being asked out on a date by a woman? Or do you want to do the asking?


----------



## Tad

Sweetie said:


> Q. I guess this is more aimed at the guys...do you like being asked out on a date by a woman? Or do you want to do the asking?



A: Not that I have much experience, but the two women that I formally dated both instigated things to some degree. In both cases I was interested, but not at all sure that they had any interest in me, so I didn't want to annoy them with attention that they may not welcome. (One case was early high school where she invited me to a fairly small party where her friends were able to give me the indication that I should ask her to dance, and things went from there. Years later, in university, my (now) wife came up to me at a party and put her arm around my waist and kept it there, then insisted that I escort her on the walk back from the party. In both cases I suggested the first actual date, but only after it was clear that it would be welcomed, and when it was 'my turn' to make the next move forward)

Q: At sporting events, do you like to have loud music during breaks in the action? Or would you rather that things be quieter?


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> Q: At sporting events, do you like to have loud music during breaks in the action? Or would you rather that things be quieter?




A: I'd like to have music on in the background, but not so loud that I can't talk to the other person without having to shout. So irritating.

Q: If you had to eat the same thing every day for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> A: I'd like to have music on in the background, but not so loud that I can't talk to the other person without having to shout. So irritating.
> 
> Q: If you had to eat the same thing every day for the rest of your life, what would it be?



A. Cup Noodles (ramen)

Q. What's a song that expresses you...sort of like your "theme" song?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: "Nowhere Man" by The Beatles

Question: How do you feel about making a national holiday out of "No Pants Day?


----------



## Deacone

A - That should be every day 

Q - First band you every saw live?


----------



## LifeTraveller

A: The Rolling Stones
Q: Favorite time of day?


----------



## masomania

LifeTraveller said:


> A: The Rolling Stones
> Q: Favorite time of day?



A: 10:30PM

Q: Have you ever had Sex outside and if so where?


----------



## Oona

masomania said:


> Q: Have you ever had Sex outside and if so where?



A: Yes. The Rose Garden in Balboa Park (San Diego, CA) and it was day time.

Q: Do you consider yourself a risk taker or do you play it safe?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: Yes. The Rose Garden in Balboa Park (San Diego, CA) and it was day time.
> 
> Q: Do you consider yourself a risk taker or do you play it safe?



A: I play it safe...though lately I'm working on changing that. 

Q: If you be ANYWHERE ELSE, right now, where would it be?


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> Q: If you be ANYWHERE ELSE, right now, where would it be?



A: Virginia City, NV

Q: Favorite kind of Ice Cream?


----------



## Sweetie

A: Edy's French Silk! YUMMMMMM :eat2:

Q: Socks on or socks off?


----------



## MattB

Q: Socks on or socks off?

A. Right now? On. Two pairs no less...

Q. Ketchup or Catsup?


----------



## Sweetie

A: Ketchup

Q: Window open while sleeping or closed?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Sweetie said:


> A: Ketchup
> 
> Q: Window open while sleeping or closed?



A: Open, but only if it's hot inside and cool outside. 

Q: Last book you read? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## ecogeek

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Open, but only if it's hot inside and cool outside.
> 
> Q: Last book you read? Did you enjoy it?



A: A Memory of Light by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson
Yes, the book series was amazing and this wrapped it up well.

Q: When is the last time you took a moment to "enjoy the scenery" and where was it?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Last night while walking Skippy in the snow. He loves the snow and helps me to stop and enjoy it myself.

Q. Favorite drink after spending a day out in the snow?


----------



## ecogeek

Sweetie said:


> A. Last night while walking Skippy in the snow. He loves the snow and helps me to stop and enjoy it myself.
> 
> Q. Favorite drink after spending a day out in the snow?



A: Spiced cider, I miss the snow! Cannot wait to move back home.

Q: Do you enjoy quiet time and how do you spend it?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: yes i do enjoy quiet time I love to read which I do alot Im just as content to sit home watching tv or listening to music although I do enjoy being social as well 

Q: Would anyone like about 4 feet of snow? And if you do like snow what do you enjoy about it


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal said:


> Q: Would anyone like about 4 feet of snow? And if you do like snow what do you enjoy about it



A: yes please! I love the snow, it just feels 'right' to me somehow. I even like shovelling it (although grumbling is allowed). The deeper the snow, the more excited I get 

Q: For your birthday, do you want a cake? Or would pie work? Or a nice chocolate pudding?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Tad said:


> A: yes please! I love the snow, it just feels 'right' to me somehow. I even like shovelling it (although grumbling is allowed). The deeper the snow, the more excited I get
> 
> Q: For your birthday, do you want a cake? Or would pie work? Or a nice chocolate pudding?




A: Pineapple Upside Down Cake, please!


Q: What is your favorite type of food? (i.e., Mexican, Chinese, Southern, Soul)


----------



## Yakatori

A: In a certain sense, I don't have a favorite. But it's probably closer to the truth to say that I have many which I enjoy more than a-lot, in rough-order: Indian-both buffet & table-service; Korean-Bbq; Churrascaria; Fresh-Mex; any Italian-including large & regional chains like Olive Garden and small mom & pop type of operations; Carribean; these are all at the top of my list. Strangely, I'm not too big on the Teppanyaki, but maybe that's because I've never really been to any of the really big chains. I really enjoy Sushi, but probably more-so if it's more of a fusion-type of place where I can get some noodles as well. Chinese, I'm typically down-for, even if I try to avoid a Chinese-buffet type of situation which; of course, as many of us now-know, is sometimes unavoidable. 

Q: You meet someone new and are (as-if) instantly attracted-physically. You like them on a personal-level. Then, it comes out, that they support the wrong political-party. Or that they have some views or ideas or positions on certain things which, to you, seem a little effed-up if not completely inane. Is this a problem for you? Is it something that you, at times, struggle-with? What do you do? What's your process, if you have one? Like, do you act as-if you're more agreeable than you actually-are in order to not seem bigoted? Or are more the type to engage, come-out swinging? What's the middle-ground? Can you, in this case, be just-friends? Or is that somehow even more difficult?


----------



## snuggletiger

Q: You meet someone new and are (as-if) instantly attracted-physically. You like them on a personal-level. Then, it comes out, that they support the wrong political-party. Or that they have some views or ideas or positions on certain things which, to you, seem a little effed-up if not completely inane. Is this a problem for you? Is it something that you, at times, struggle-with? What do you do? What's your process, if you have one? Like, do you act as-if you're more agreeable than you actually-are in order to not seem bigoted? Or are more the type to engage, come-out swinging? What's the middle-ground? Can you, in this case, be just-friends? Or is that somehow even more difficult?[/QUOTE]

A: realize that politics makes for more arguments and focus the convo on to less polarizing topics. At the end of the day you have to figure out whats more important Politics or the girl.

Q: How does one get over a funk of depression?


----------



## Oona

snuggletiger said:


> Q: How does one get over a funk of depression?



A: I force myself to go about my normal activities. Luckily, I don't really have a lot of responsibilities aside from work and home. But even cleaning is ugh when I'm in a funk. I've found that forcing my normal routine makes the funk more bearable making it dissipate faster than if I were to just mope around.

Q: Do you have personal forms of "therapy"? If so, what is it?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I know it's escapist but I lose myself in a book or movies. It helps me for a short period. Meditation, when i can achieve the connection, is also a helper.

Q: What do you do most to put a smile on your face?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I spend time with the 5 best things in my life those kids make me smile morw then anything in this world and i feel privledged to be called Auntie 

Q: What is you favorite memory as a child?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I have a birthday in July and that usually meant us being on some sort of road trip or vacation. So that meant that my birthdays weren't made a big deal. I hardly got parties or even cakes. Well one birthday, we were driving from the Dallas area up to Michigan to visit my grandparents. I was probably whining about another birthday on the road. My parents decided to spread my birthday out during all the days on the road. They'd hide a present or two throughout our big Chevy van for me to find during different stops on the road. I love that memory. My parents are pretty good at making me feel special. 

Q: Got any fun plans for the weekend? What are they?


----------



## veggieforever

*A. I have had a very far out weekend experimenting with NUDE BDSM photography with a friend! (I took the snaps and set the poses!) It was certainly a fun and kinda liberating experience for both her and me. I JUST KNOW I will be doing that again! lol

Q. What was the last moment that touched your heart in either a positive or not so positive way?*


----------



## sweetfrancaise

veggieforever said:


> *Q. What was the last moment that touched your heart in either a positive or not so positive way?*



A: This morning--had a very pleasant meeting during which I was recognized for things that I thought had fallen by the wayside. Moments like that prevent me from quitting on days that are really awful.  I've got some amazing coworkers.

Q: What's your dream career? Are you living it? Or are you working a job that allows you to do what you love?


----------



## 1love_emily

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: What's your dream career? Are you living it? Or are you working a job that allows you to do what you love?



A: My dream career would be a middle school instrumental music director. I'd like to be working at a relatively wealthy, yet diverse, school district. I don't care where exactly, but somewhere!

Q: What was your worst break up?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Q: What was your worst break up?



Sorry to hear about you and Derek. 
There's always somebody out there waiting for you!

A: I'll just leave this here.

I never had the chance to break up with anybody, but this was the closest I came! It didn't work out. I ended up getting punched between the legs. End of story. She's terrible now, so I'm better off! 

Q: Who do you turn to when no one else will listen?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

danielson123 said:


> Q: Who do you turn to when no one else will listen?



A: my Great Dane and retriever. My dogs can completely calm me down. They do not judge me, and love me more than they love themselves.

Q: what is something you enjoy doing but are self conscious about so you do it secretly?


----------



## dharmabean

A: Dance. No one wants to see a fat girl dance.

Q: What is your strongest attribute?


----------



## Fattitude1

What is your strongest attribute?
I am a good friend.

What makes you fall asleep fast?

(BTW, Dharmabean, you're not entirely accurate with your last answer) 
;-)


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Puzzle type games

Q. If you could only help an animal or a human, which would you help and why?


----------



## Fattitude1

Q. If you could only help an animal or a human, which would you help and why?

Circumstances prevail: 
If the human was in mortal danger and the dog needed food, I'd try to help the human.
If the dog was in mortal danger and the human needed a meal, I'd try to help the dog.

Should I stay or should I go? ;-)


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Fattitude1 said:


> Q. Should I stay or should I go? ;-)



Go. adventure awaits.


Where in the hell can i come up on some extra patience?


----------



## Yakatori

A: To move the world, you must first move-yourself, be the change you seek in it. But where to begin? See the world in yourself: it's fears & flaws, its hopes and dreams. So, if you want to be more patient & compassionate toward others, that is certainly a worthy goal unto itself. Not to mention a means to other ends. But, your best shot is to begin in exercising that muscle first on yourself. Try it, it works! 

Q: What's better for this thread, if folks are somewhat selective in answering the questions that they feel "legitimately" pertain to themselves? Or is it somehow better, if it's just sort of random in that anyone who looks here just answers as best as they can...just so that they can ask the next question? Explain-further, if you can.


----------



## veggieforever

A. I seem to enjoy the random-ness of anyone just answering a question but then I am a very random person. Who needs explanations and rationalisations??? Sometimes random-ness just is what it is ) I am a Gemini so apparently that mind set is written in the stars! lol

Q. If you were given 24hrs ONLY from NOW to live what would you do to make those last hours the best that ever was or to live fantasies you had never lived (whether they be sex, food etc), what would you do to go out smiling???xXx


----------



## Morganer

veggieforever said:


> A. I seem to enjoy the random-ness of anyone just answering a question but then I am a very random person. Who needs explanations and rationalisations??? Sometimes random-ness just is what it is ) I am a Gemini so apparently that mind set is written in the stars! lol
> 
> Q. If you were given 24hrs ONLY from NOW to live what would you do to make those last hours the best that ever was or to live fantasies you had never lived (whether they be sex, food etc), what would you do to go out smiling???xXx



A: I will assume I have been given unlimited funds for my last 24 hours to live, in this example........... Ok. The first thing I am going to do is go to backpage.com and contact a "companion" of the BBW variety, weeding through those that use pics of other known models with the site right on it, I will select one and Boom Boom *Pow.* Then, when that tires and gets old (fast,) I will select the absolute fastest sportscar I can find on Craigslist and go and buy it in cash that morning. About 16 hours left.. I would drive that thing as fast as can be on a local stretch until the gas runs out. We have more to do in these last 14 hours, also avoiding being ticketed. Now it is off to the airport! Public, private.. the nearest Caribbean island. Sex has been addressed, this human being I am with a desire.. Now, the rest will be spent, quietly, and serene, in paradise, on a white sand beach, watching the sunset and making peace with God in His creations.. until my soul goes back to thy maker, which gaveth it to me at the moment of my creation.

Q: What would you do differently in your life, if you were given the chance to start from a certain point of your choosing?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: I would relive from College forward. 

Q: Does depression ever get easier to deal with?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: For me, there are good times and terrible times. A lot in between. But at the same time, as i age, it gets worse. I am developing new, unhealthy habits while dealing with it. It's a major suck. I have no idea if meds help.. so far doc hasn't offered any. I'd really like some for the anxiety.

Q: What's your favorite season? Why? (spring is mine)


----------



## flyingsolo101

A: My favorite season is definitely winter, for three reasons:
1) Christmas time, where I get to see everyone! (Family and friends)
2) I'm kind of sort of a human space-heater, so I don't do well in the heat.
3) (Christmas-themed reason) All the awesome stop-motion Christmas specials are on!

Q: What was the last nonfiction book you read?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: Does the Wiley CPA exam guide for the Audit section count?

Q: Would you rather eat only your favorite food everyday for 6 months or eat anything but your favorite food for year?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Hmm.. I could probably eat nothing but enchiladas for life.. I love me enchiladas.. they're just kind of time consuming to make..

Q: Where's your favorite place to relax?


----------



## ClashCityRocker

HottiMegan said:


> A: Hmm.. I could probably eat nothing but enchiladas for life.. I love me enchiladas.. they're just kind of time consuming to make..
> 
> Q: Where's your favorite place to relax?



A. The pool table, or Venice Beach, traditionally. Currently, i find my mind most at peace in the gym until such time as i can return to the Pacific Coast with regularity.

Q: Who's your favorite musical artist whose name begins with M?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

ClashCityRocker said:


> A. The pool table, or Venice Beach, traditionally. Currently, i find my mind most at peace in the gym until such time as i can return to the Pacific Coast with regularity.
> 
> Q: Who's your favorite musical artist whose name begins with M?



A: A tie between The Maccabees or M83.

Q: Do you prefer heading to the beach or to the mountains?


----------



## azerty

A the beach
Q Do you fear sun burn ?


----------



## Sweetie

azerty said:


> A the beach
> Q Do you fear sun burn ?



A. Absolutely! I'm very fair and just a few mins in the sun can cause me to burn, even when wearing sun protection.

Q. Swimming pool or beach?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: Swimming pool. I like to know/see what is touching my foot.

Q: what is one item n your wardrobe that you cannot live without?


----------



## Sweetie

A. My therashoe sneakers. They're not glamorous or anything but whenever I try to wear any other shoe/sneaker my back hurts very quickly. With my therashoes I can get stuff done. 

Q. Favorite part of your day?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Q. Favorite part of your day?



A: First thing in the morning. I wake up with enough time to take my time getting ready for work. And then I get to sit, drink coffee and smoke with my roommate before we both fly out the door to start our hectic days. It's the Calm before the Storm.

Q: Overall, are you Happy?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: First thing in the morning. I wake up with enough time to take my time getting ready for work. And then I get to sit, drink coffee and smoke with my roommate before we both fly out the door to start our hectic days. It's the Calm before the Storm.
> 
> Q: Overall, are you Happy?



A. Honest answer, No. But I'm working to change that.

Q. What's your favorite meal for breakfast?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Q. What's your favorite meal for breakfast?



A: Oatmeal with brown sugar and dried fruit. Yum! 

Q: Do you regret anything?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Too many things to list. 

Q. Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Q. Do you believe in love at first sight?



A: Absolutely. I'll never tell him that though...

Q: If you had to pick one person to spend your life with, and everyone else disappeared (meaning you two are the only ones around) would you have someone in mind?


----------



## CPProp

Q: If you had to pick one person to spend your life with, and everyone else disappeared (meaning you two are the only ones around) would you have someone in mind?



A)	I most certainly have.

Q)	If you get annoyed and need to hit something  what shape and colour object (not a person or facsimile of them) would you hit to help calm you down the quickest.


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I don't hit anything. That actually only increases frustration and anger. I just walk away to be alone.

Question: What song is the theme to your life?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Thank you for being a friend/Golden girls theme song. I am always there for people who need someone/something

Q: if you could have any superpower, what would it be?


----------



## balletguy

A. To fly

Q.. What is your favorite record of all time?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> A. To fly
> 
> Q.. What is your favorite record of all time?



A: "Grace" by Jeff Buckley.

Q: Anyone you'd wished you'd seen perform live?


----------



## balletguy

A. Elvis....

Q. Who is your favorite dead singer?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

balletguy said:


> Q. Who is your favorite dead singer?



Frank Sinatra

Heading to a deserted island, what three items would you take with you?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: A Boat, a tank of gas, and a bag of Almonds.

Question: What do you when you are feeling anxious?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: breathe, and try to take my mind off what is bothering me. Whether that is by word puzzles, friends, music, whatever does the trick.

Q: What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: A test pilot. Now I want to be a cartoonist.

Question: How can you tell when someone likes you?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: no clue. I am about as clueless as they come.

Q: if you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I really like Italy a lot. There's so much art and culture there.

Question: Who is your favorite painter?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: Salvador Dali

Q: if you had to lose one of your senses, which would you choose?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: I wouldn't give up any of them. each of them is important to me.

Question: What is your favorite TV show of all time?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: I love Lucy

Q: City or country?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: City, because then I can walk everywhere and ride the bus.

Question: What do you do to keep healthy?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: I drink a ton of water, choose healthier versions of my favorite foods, eat a lot of fresh produce from the farmers market, walk my dogs.

Q: how much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: About as wood as it could.

Question: What is your favorite book?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: I don't have a favorite book per se, I have a favorite series. It is the outlander series by Diana gabaldon.

Q: Pears or apples?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Both. They're both delicious and nutritious.

Question: Favorite movie?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: Pretty woman. I know, sappy chick flick.

Q: what is your biggest five year goal?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: To find a job to help pay off my student loans, then work towards a career that will give me satisfaction.

Question: What is your life-long goal?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Live with no regrets.

Q: tattoos? Do you have them? Opinions on them?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: No tattoos, but I don't care if anybody has them.

Question: Do you enjoy science fiction?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A: most of it, yes.

Q: what is your most prized possession?


----------



## CPProp

CaAggieGirl said:


> A: most of it, yes.
> 
> Q: what is your most prized possession?



A) My Grandfathers RAOB (Royal Antediluvian Order of Buffaloes) medal given to him in 1912.

Q) Do you ever visualize your a colour associated with a particular mood your in and what colours go with your moods


----------



## Tad

CPProp said:


> Q) Do you ever visualize your a colour associated with a particular mood your in and what colours go with your moods



A) No, my 'visualization' of moods is something like a pond, but thicker/more viscous, and in layers, and my moods are represented by the state of the surface (calm and properly stratified, broken with waves, piled up in lumps of mixed layers....) It is sort of like a visualized touch thing, rather than really being a picture, kind of hard to explain.

Q) Are you more apt to be waiting for your friends, or be the one keeping them waiting?


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Q) Are you more apt to be waiting for your friends, or be the one keeping them waiting?



A: I'm always the one waiting. I hate being late or making people wait for me.

Q: Do you like routine or do you prefer to just "go with the flow"?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: to an extent, i like routine. Like during the week, for the kids to get to school. On weekends, it's all out the window.. do what we feel, when we feel like it 

Q: It's only Tuesday, and i'm ready for the weekend. What's your favorite part of the weekend?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: The beginning of it, when I get out of class.

Question: Do you like comic books?


----------



## Oona

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: Do you like comic books?



A: I *LOVE* them!

Q: Do you enjoy video games? If so, whats your favorite gaming platform?


----------



## x0emnem0x

A: Yes! PS3. Duh. 

Q: Have you attended college, if so did it help you get where you wanted to be in life?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

x0emnem0x said:


> A: Yes! PS3. Duh.
> 
> Q: Have you attended college, if so did it help you get where you wanted to be in life?



A: Yup! Bachelors in English, emphasis in creative writing. And no, but I didn't really know _what_ I wanted until, well, this past year. So I'm going back to get my Masters for counseling therapy.

Q: Favorite show currently on TV?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Favorite show currently on TV?



A: "Silk" a british lawyer based show that my wife and I find just riveting! Unfortunately the seasons are only six episodes each  Desperately waiting for series 3 (praying that there will be a series 3.....)

Q: Karl Marx famously suggested that religion is the opium of the masses--back in his time period. Today, what would you say is the biggest soother of popular discontent? Television? The internet? The promises of education? Still religion? Something else? (sorry for the heavy question--I'm in an introspective and sombre mood)


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: The entertainment industry as a whole.

Question: What is your favorite genre of movies?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> A: "Silk" a british lawyer based show that my wife and I find just riveting! Unfortunately the seasons are only six episodes each  Desperately waiting for series 3 (praying that there will be a series 3.....



They always do that! I loved the series "Luther", but it was so hard waiting for new episodes.




Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: The entertainment industry as a whole.
> 
> Question: What is your favorite genre of movies?



Answer: Independent films / slice of life movies. I'm one of those people who doesn't expect every movie to end with everything resolved and wrapped up with a happy bow.

Question: All electronics are dead. What do you do to entertain yourself?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Thankfully I'm an avid reader.. So books would entertain me.

Q: What one electronic would you have a hard time living without?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

ConnieLynn said:


> They always do that! I loved the series "Luther", but it was so hard waiting for new episodes.



They're working on series 3!! Idris Elba is my ideal man. :wubu: We should start a thread dedicated to British TV...



HottiMegan said:


> Q: What one electronic would you have a hard time living without?



A: My iPhone. Definitely. It's my lifesource.

Q: What comprises the ideal sandwich?


----------



## Sweetie

A. Anything with cheese. 

Q. What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## ecogeek

A: The real question is what ISN'T my favorite dessert? 

Q: Is punctuality an important part of your life? Why or why not?


----------



## Grizzlybear

ecogeek said:


> A: The real question is what ISN'T my favorite dessert?
> 
> Q: Is punctuality an important part of your life? Why or why not?



A: Absolutely it is. I was a U.S. Sailor for almost 6 years, showing up a little early became the norm.

Q: Whom is your favorite comedian/comedienne?


----------



## Dmitra

Grizzlybear said:


> A: Absolutely it is. I was a U.S. Sailor for almost 6 years, showing up a little early became the norm.
> 
> Q: Whom is your favorite comedian/comedienne?



a: It's a tough call but Craig Ferguson.

b: What's your second favorite guilty pleasure?


----------



## CPProp

Dmitra said:


> a: It's a tough call but Craig Ferguson.
> 
> b: What's your second favorite guilty pleasure?



a) Thats a difficult one to answer when you dont associate having pleasure with guilt. I dont understand the concept of feeling guilty at having something pleasurable.


Q) Which of all the wonderful Alice in Wonderland / through the looking glass characters would you like to be and why.


----------



## balletguy

A. Alice.....its all new to her, kind of like an entire new world, I would love that.

Q. What should u be doing now?


----------



## spiritangel

balletguy said:


> A. Alice.....its all new to her, kind of like an entire new world, I would love that.
> 
> Q. What should u be doing now?



sleeping its 7.45am on a sunday morning and I only went to sleep 3and a half hrs ago but here I am wide awake

Q:What is your favorite Sunday breakfast/brunch?


----------



## azerty

A : Espresso + croissants + fresh baguette

Q : do you prefer sun rise or sun set ?


----------



## CPProp

azerty said:


> A : Espresso + croissants + fresh baguette
> 
> Q : do you prefer sun rise or sun set ?



A) Sun set  there always seems to be a greater variants of colour, I love the way the sky changes through gold, orange, red and even purple before the sun disappears. 

Q) Are you a neat apple eater removing the core and cutting into slices before consuming or do you just dive in teeth first.


----------



## Yakatori

A: I used to be the type to just dive-in without much thought; even for fruits like an orange, for quick snack, I would just quarter-it and chew the flesh right off the rind. But having a very young person in my life now means I've begun to carve even apples pretty carefully around the core. Sometimes, peeling-them entirely. And always setting aside any remnants for the compost-heap.

Q: Are you the type of person who has to believe in something, like, "buy-in" whole-heartily, in order to give-it a full effort? Or are you more the type that can implement a strategy or practice little better the more you, sort of, detach yourself from the how & why of what you're doing?


----------



## danielson123

Yakatori said:


> Q: Are you the type of person who has to believe in something, like, "buy-in" whole-heartily, in order to give-it a full effort? Or are you more the type that can implement a strategy or practice little better the more you, sort of, detach yourself from the how & why of what you're doing?



A: It depends. If I'm being paid, I pride myself in being a professional and being able to do a job to the best of my ability even if I don't completely believe in what I'm doing. It all depends on where my priorities fall.

Q: What is on your immediate to do list?


----------



## Victoria08

danielson123 said:


> Q: What is on your immediate to do list?



A: Get my car in for an oil change.

Q: Are you an impulsive person or do you take a long time to think about your options?


----------



## Yakatori

A: I tend to over-analyze. But move more quickly & forcefully once I've made up my mind. Every once in a while I surprise myself on seizing on something as soon as I notice-it.

Q: In the late seventies & early eighties, mullets & longer hair were kind of a big deal, at least that's what I'm guessing. But here, GE Smith has what looks like some sort of crew-cut? And then, just when more people starting wearing those bowl-cuts, (from when I remember him on SNL) he began wearing his hair really long. Could that mean something? What's that about?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: No flippin' idea.

Question: Is St. Patrick's Day just a socially sanctioned day to get plastered?


----------



## Yakatori

A: I would compare it to Christmas or Easter or Valentine's in the sense of being a holiday of some religious origin, but which has been in somewhat of a state of cultural-evolution, globally-speaking. It's a few different things to different types of people. But, maybe, at least some of the same things for most?

Q: Have you ever had anyone come down on you quite like this? Do you think it (more) helped? Or hurt?


----------



## 1love_emily

Yakatori said:


> Q: Have you ever had anyone come down on you quite like this? Do you think it (more) helped? Or hurt?



A: I think that was more harmful than helpful. I think that was an incredibly rude way to go about the situation. Luckily, it hasn't happened to me.

Q: Do you think you can be truly, 100% happy when you (personally, not as a general statement) aren't in a relationship?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you think you can be truly, 100% happy when you (personally, not as a general statement) aren't in a relationship?



A: Yep. I've got some amazing, amazing friends, great family, career goals, and two lovely cats. If anything, being in a relationship right now would just enhance it all. 

Q: Did you do anything fun for St Patrick's Day?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Nope, nothing much. I did start doing some crafts for my oldest's Minecraft birthday party. He turned 10 today!

Q: What's your favorite creative outlet?


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> A: Nope, nothing much. I did start doing some crafts for my oldest's Minecraft birthday party. He turned 10 today!
> 
> Q: What's your favorite creative outlet?



A: Playing trombone. The fun part in expressing music through an instrument is that there are no words. So you can portray your own emotions through your horn. It's the best feeling ever!

Q: Tea or coffee?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: At home its always tea but when I go out to eat its always coffee i enjoy both

Q: what is your favorite thing about where you live and is there anything you hate about it


----------



## sweetfrancaise

NewfieGal said:


> Q: what is your favorite thing about where you live and is there anything you hate about it



A: I love that I'm close enough to LA (half-hour, -ish?) that I can have some amazing nights out on the town. I'm near the beach and mountains too, plenty of culture and good places to eat. And, of course, Disneyland an hour away!! What I hate? I'm in an LDS-owned suburb that has zero bars (restaurants with bars, sure, but they're all closed by midnight), its mid-March and already too damn hot, and most of the locals aren't very adventurous. 

Q: Have you adjusted to Daylight Savings Time? Do you love it? Hate it with a fiery passion as I do? GIVE ME BACK MY HOUR YOU BASTARDS.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I've begrudgingly adjusted. I HATE the time changes. It made my youngest, who totally relies on scheduling, have screwed up sleep for over a week. It sucks and makes us all tired. 

Q: You have three hours all to yourself. What do you do with it? (This is a frequent fantasy as a mom)


----------



## 1love_emily

HottiMegan said:


> Q: You have three hours all to yourself. What do you do with it? (This is a frequent fantasy as a mom)



A: Three hours all to myself? The good student inside says that I would practice my trombone, clarinet, piano, voice solo and trumpet. The decent student says I would practice trombone and watch TV. The hungry college student says I would sit on the couch with a variety of snacks and watch a movie.

Q: What e-mail provider do you use? G-mail? AOL? etc..


----------



## TwilightStarr

A: AOL

Q: What was the last book you read and loved?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

TwilightStarr said:


> A: AOL
> 
> Q: What was the last book you read and loved?



A: _Regeneration_ by Pat Barker. Excellent novel on psychiatry during WWI, and the ethics of helping the soldiers get back to the front.

Q: Favorite comfort food?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Favorite comfort food?



A: Cake. With buttercream frosting.

Q: What time do you normally go to bed?


----------



## Oona

Jeeshcristina said:


> Q: What time do you normally go to bed?



A: 11pm on weekdays. No idea on weekends. 

Q: Are you a creature of habit or spontaneous?


----------



## rellis10

Oona said:


> Q: Are you a creature of habit or spontaneous?



Very much a creature of habit, I have quite a lot of routines and stick to what I know generally. But I do have my moments of spontaneity too 

Q: Do you eat the same (or same-ish) thing for lunch every day, or do you mix it up?


----------



## ODFFA

A: I lean more towards same-ish with the odd exception. Usually some raw veggies (you already know about this lunacy) and crackers (see what I did there?) with some variant of a spread on it. The exception would be a wrap or a salad of sorts if I have more time and energy over lunch.

Q: Continuing the same line of questioning, are you informed mostly by fashion trends in terms of your own style or do you have a more individualistic "I go with whatever suits me regardless of fashion" approach?


----------



## rellis10

ODFFA said:


> Q: Continuing the same line of questioning, are you informed mostly by fashion trends in terms of your own style or do you have a more individualistic "I go with whatever suits me regardless of fashion" approach?



I honestly don't put much stock in 'fashion', I go with what I like and what I think will look good on me. I think the fact is that most fashion trends aren't really built for a guy my size so it makes sense just to go with what I like and what works.

Q: Have you bought into a fashion trend that you really regret?


----------



## 1love_emily

rellis10 said:


> Q: Have you bought into a fashion trend that you really regret?



A: Crocs. Oh god, the Crocs. All through middle school, every photo features me in my bright green or bright purple crocs. *shudder* Twas a very awkward time in my life.

Q: What do you do when you're stressed?


----------



## balletguy

A. What do you do when you're stressed?
Think of a happy place or have a shot

Q. Do you still have a record player-8 track or tape player?


----------



## Piink

balletguy said:


> A. What do you do when you're stressed?
> Think of a happy place or have a shot
> 
> Q. Do you still have a record player-8 track or tape player?



A: I'm only 23, but I love the sound of old records. We have this bar set up (looks like a mock fireplace) and I love it! Nothing beats a Southern Christmas with a good ol' record!!

Q: Do you like things that are considered "old school" by your generation?


----------



## bmann0413

A. Of course! Can't know where you're going if you don't know where ya been. 

Q. What's your favorite topping on a pizza?


----------



## balletguy

A. sausage
Q. Is it cold or warm where you are now.


----------



## dharmabean

A: too friggen cold!

B: What was dinner tonight?


----------



## balletguy

A. Bacon and eggs and an english muffin

Q. Beer or Wine


----------



## bmann0413

A. Wine. I'm a pretty classy guy. lol

Q. If you had the choice between visiting the past or the future, which one would you take?


----------



## balletguy

A. Future...so I could get lotto numbers ans see who wins all the super bowls and stuff

Q. Whats for Dinner?


----------



## 1love_emily

balletguy said:


> A. Future...so I could get lotto numbers ans see who wins all the super bowls and stuff
> 
> Q. Whats for Dinner?



A: Chilli, cake and cookies at my friend's sweet 16 tonight!

Q: If you could visit/meet anyone on Dims, who would it be?


----------



## Piink

1love_emily said:


> A: Chilli, cake and cookies at my friend's sweet 16 tonight!
> 
> Q: If you could visit/meet anyone on Dims, who would it be?



A: You! 'Cause your awesome. 

Q: What is you favorite flavor of cake?


----------



## balletguy

A. Vanella I know I cant spell

Q. What time is it where u are now?


----------



## Piink

balletguy said:


> A. Vanella I know I cant spell
> 
> Q. What time is it where u are now?



A: Time for me to quit crying and get my fat ass out of the house! Oh, and it is 2:53 PM (Eastern)

Q: Who is your favorite author?


----------



## dharmabean

Edgar Allen Poe

Do you play any online games?


----------



## Piink

dharmabean said:


> Edgar Allen Poe
> 
> Do you play any online games?



Love, Love, Love Edgar Allen Poe. :wubu:

A: Nope, I just stare at cake sites all day trying to figure out just how in the hell I am going to make my favorite! Some of those people are f'n talented!! :bow:

Q: What is your favorite style of food?


----------



## balletguy

A. Love BBQ hard choice though

Q. Coke or Pepsi


----------



## azerty

A : Coke

Q : wine or beer ?


----------



## Piink

azerty said:


> A : Coke
> 
> Q : wine or beer ?



A: Neither. Whiskey, Moonshine, or Rum. Can't stand beer, makes me gag! And wine makes me whine 'cause it gives me a headache. Can't drink Tequila either unless I am at home alone ... I tend to lose my clothes ... 

Q: What is your favorite thing to come home to?


----------



## Oona

Piink said:


> Q: What is your favorite thing to come home to?



A: My pups! 

Q: Are you a gogogo type of person or do you like down time?


----------



## Piink

Oona said:


> A: My pups!
> 
> Q: Are you a gogogo type of person or do you like down time?



A: I'm the go go go type. I love being out and about, even if there is no rhyme or reason why!

Q: What is the one thing you are dying to do right now?


----------



## Oona

Piink said:


> A: I'm the go go go type. I love being out and about, even if there is no rhyme or reason why!
> 
> Q: What is the one thing you are dying to do right now?



A: I'm dying to take a shower and get dressed. But I'm so lazy and tired that I shall remain in my pajamas and on the couch!

Q: What is your idea of the perfect day to yourself?


----------



## Piink

Oona said:


> A: I'm dying to take a shower and get dressed. But I'm so lazy and tired that I shall remain in my pajamas and on the couch!
> 
> Q: What is your idea of the perfect day to yourself?



A: Laying around in my jammies, reading a good book while sipping a drink. Right now, I've got a Blue Hawaiian and I was reading a copy of _Roots_. Until the dog started attacking my toes under the blanket.

Q: Do you like the sound of thunderstorms?


----------



## MattB

Piink said:


> Q: Do you like the sound of thunderstorms?



A. There are few sounds I like better...

Q. Simpsons or Futurama?


----------



## balletguy

A. Simpsons

Q. beach or mountains?


----------



## Victoria08

balletguy said:


> Q. beach or mountains?



A: Beach
Q: I did a coffee run for the girls at work today, and someone wanted a medium-nonfat-no whip-no foam-half sweet-hazelnut-latte-in a large cup..... 
So, now I'm curious - how do you take your coffee?


----------



## balletguy

A. Strong and Black no sugar (thanks)

Q. Do you like your chicken fried or grilled?


----------



## 1love_emily

balletguy said:


> A. Strong and Black no sugar (thanks)
> 
> Q. Do you like your chicken fried or grilled?



A: Grilled - At my summer job we had to eat fried chicken every Thursday night for family night, and I was SO SICK OF IT by the third week. Now I just can't stomach it!

Q: What's your favorite season?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite season?



A: Anytime that it is not too gloomy or too humid is good with me (so basically I tend not to like April or November much, but I like the rest of the flow of seasons)

Q: If you had to travel a thousand miles by one of horse-drawn wagon, dog-sled, or canoe, which would you choose?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> A: Anytime that it is not too gloomy or too humid is good with me (so basically I tend not to like April or November much, but I like the rest of the flow of seasons)
> 
> Q: If you had to travel a thousand miles by one of horse-drawn wagon, dog-sled, or canoe, which would you choose?



A: Canoe, assuming it wasn't cold weather.

Q: Who in your family would you actually like to be more like, and why?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> A: Canoe, assuming it wasn't cold weather.
> 
> Q: Who in your family would you actually like to be more like, and why?



A. Maybe my mom. I've always appreciated her candor and warmth.

Q: City living or country living?


----------



## Piink

ScreamingChicken said:


> A. Maybe my mom. I've always appreciated her candor and warmth.
> 
> Q: City living or country living?



A: Country! I hate living in town. 

Q: What's your prefect date?


----------



## ODFFA

Piink said:


> Q: What's your prefect date?



A: For me, personally: cold weather; cosy atmosphere; probably a bit of movie (or whatever) watching; talking and really connecting to the person; _lots_ of snuggling and, you know, whatever else. Basically - and this is not me just being cutesy - the only thing I need to be spoiled with is affection.

Q: Are you a... recipe following, recipe tweaking, or 'who needs recipes?!' type of person?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I usually look at recipes as a jumping off point or as inspiration. But i also just throw things together and hope they work a lot. Baking is the only thing i truly follow a recipe. (except banana bread. i experiment with that a lot)

Q: What's your favorite thing to cook?


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite thing to cook?



A: I like to BBQ steaks and baked potatoes but since Ive been known to burn water, my kitchen has asked me never to return.

Q: Anybody successful at sticking to a budget?


----------



## 1love_emily

snuggletiger said:


> A: I like to BBQ steaks and baked potatoes but since Ive been known to burn water, my kitchen has asked me never to return.
> 
> Q: Anybody successful at sticking to a budget?



A: I am! I have my monthly budget and I rarely ever spend over it. When I do it's because I go home and go out with my family or friends!

Q: Are you hungry? What are you hungry for?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: Are you hungry? What are you hungry for?



A: I am, despite just having eaten lunch. I wish I knew _what_ I was hungry for--I suspect this is more a taste/texture thing than a not-enough-to-eat thing.

Q: What is a typical breakfast for you?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: a glass of water. I don't do breakfast, much to the frustration of my mom while growing up.

Q: Do you ever dumb yourself down in order to NOT sound pretentious?


----------



## Yakatori

A: At the risk of being too candid, I can admit that I do it quite a bit IRL. As I tend to assume so do others. But I prefer to think of it as keeping my opinion to myself. Being diplomatic. Building rapport. And only a means to some other end.

Q: Do you ever find yourself thinking of living people you know you'll never see again? Or are you more inclined to resolve not to dwell on what you can no longer directly engage-with?


----------



## Tad

Yakatori said:


> Q: Do you ever find yourself thinking of living people you know you'll never see again? Or are you more inclined to resolve not to dwell on what you can no longer directly engage-with?



A: I go through patches where I wonder what has happened with people who I used to know--usually people I went to school with (we moved around some near the end of my schooling, and in the process I lost touch with nearly everyone). Most of the time I don't really think about it much, however.

Q: What was your worst subject in high school? And did you hate that class, or just struggle with it?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> Q: What was your worst subject in high school? And did you hate that class, or just struggle with it?



A. Physical education! Hated it. Junior year, one of the teachers who sponsored drama club convinced the school that students should be allowed to take a drama class instead of PE. The uncoordinated outsiders have loved her ever since.

Q. Do you actively volunteer or support a specific charity, or do you tend to just do so on a whim?


----------



## 1love_emily

ConnieLynn said:


> A. Physical education! Hated it. Junior year, one of the teachers who sponsored drama club convinced the school that students should be allowed to take a drama class instead of PE. The uncoordinated outsiders have loved her ever since.
> 
> Q. Do you actively volunteer or support a specific charity, or do you tend to just do so on a whim?



A: When I was in high school I was an avid volunteer at a local hippotherapy barn. I was even given the title of Teen Volunteer of the Year in 2011. I had to stop once I got to college and I miss it so much!

Q: Are you in any pain? What type of pain?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Yep, hip pain. I hurt my sacral lumbar yesterday and am in some pretty good pain. I went to a doctor about it today. I hope i heal soon so i can go back to exercising. Right now walking is nearly an impossibility.

Q: Do you turn to a particular food in stress or sadness? What is it?


----------



## BigBluesMo

ConnieLynn said:


> A. Physical education! Hated it. Junior year, one of the teachers who sponsored drama club convinced the school that students should be allowed to take a drama class instead of PE. The uncoordinated outsiders have loved her ever since.
> 
> Q. Do you actively volunteer or support a specific charity, or do you tend to just do so on a whim?


A: I regularly volunteer at an Assisted Living/Nursing Home leading a "remember when" discussion and as a docent at one of the local US President's home.

Q: Do you shop at local Mom & Pop establishments or are you primarily a "Big Box Store" shopper?

_*"Some folk built like this, some folk built like that
But the way I'm built, you shouldn't call me fat
Because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed"
-Howling Wolf & Willie Dixon*_


----------



## ConnieLynn

BigBluesMo said:


> Q: Do you shop at local Mom & Pop establishments or are you primarily a "Big Box Store" shopper?



A. I try to shop local. I'm not a fan of Walmart style shopping (I go there maybe once a year), although I'd be real happy with a high end grocery store nearby. Today I signed up for weekly fresh from the farm delivery -- organic produce delivered from nearby farms in North Carolina.

Q. Since I'm in food mode now, what's your favorite homemade comfort food?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Macaroni and cheese. That's my go-to food when stressed.

Q: What's your signature dish?


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> A: Macaroni and cheese. That's my go-to food when stressed.
> 
> Q: What's your signature dish?



hard choice but I would have to say my roast lamb with roasmary lemon thyme and garlic, covered in bacon served with hasell back potatoes and other roast veggies or my garlic prawns

Q:What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> Q:What did you have for lunch today?



A: Well, I'm about 20 minutes away from eating it, but barring some big surprise it will be a can of tuna dumped over some left over wild rice/brown rice blend, a half-cup or so of plain yoghurt, some celery sticks, a banana, a small orange, and a chili-chocolate cookie. But I'm hungry enough to be looking forward to it anyway!

Q: (I'm hungry, so will stick with the food theme) What was your most recent snack?


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Q: (I'm hungry, so will stick with the food theme) What was your most recent snack?



A: Does drinking coffee count as a snack? 


Q: What do you use for stress relief? (Music? Walking? Screaming?)


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I lose myself in a movie or book. Usually while laying down in bed. Bed is kind of my sanctuary.

Q: Do you stress shop? I am so guilty of that!


----------



## BigBluesMo

Q: Do you stress shop? I am so guilty of that![/quote]

A: Yes but it goes hand in hand with stress eating, stress shopping at the grocery store.

Q: Perfect vacation getaway?

_*"Some folk built like this, some folk built like that
But the way I'm built, you shouldn't call me fat
Because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed" - Howling Wolf & Willie Dixon*_


----------



## Tad

BigBluesMo said:


> Q: Perfect vacation getaway?



A: For me it is going somewhere new and poking around, walking and biking around to absorb the life in the streets, the architecture, the cool vistas, the lovely beaches....whatever it is that is interesting and different there. Hiking through the volcano park in Hawai'i or wandering the streets of San Francisco have both been good trips, for example....but I'd rather go somewhere new next time rather than go back to those, admittedly awesome, places. I don't really care about where I'm sleeping so long as it is clean and reasonably quiet, and we'll probably make most of our own meals, somehow, and eat fairly cheaply most of the rest of the time (and finding the sources for groceries and reasonable eats is part of the fun--best lunch ever was bought at Tescos and eaten under the eaves of a church during a torrential downpour in London)

Q: Do you like when old TV/movie franchises get new follow ups (like the new, upcoming Star Wars movies, the Get Smart movie, etc), or would you rather that they leave classics alone?


----------



## Linda

A. Oh I am excited to see what they do with the new Star Wars movies. They could really dive into characters and expand the franchise that way. Like movies just on Darth Maul, Yoda, Bubba fett. These could really be amazing. But then again I am a Star Wars Geeks and these are not remakes. I really do not like the remakes of movies from way back then. I get excited to see creativity in new projects not rehashed old ones.


Q: Do you always wear comfortable shoes regardless if they are in or not or do you prefer to squeeze your feet into awkward positions because of the fashion?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Linda said:


> Q: Do you always wear comfortable shoes regardless if they are in or not or do you prefer to squeeze your feet into awkward positions because of the fashion?



A. Comfy shoes for the win. Hard to enjoy life when your feet hurt!

Q. What is one wearable accessory that you can't live without?


----------



## 1love_emily

mergirl said:


> Q-When was the last time you cried and why?



A: I last cried on Thursday night because one of the horses at my barn passed away. 

Q: What are your plans for summer (if you're in the US! If you're not, what are you plans for this upcoming season?)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Gardening and barbecues! 

Question: If you hip hoppity bop hoop boop, wouldja flip floppity kazoo!?


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> Question: If you hip hoppity bop hoop boop, wouldja flip floppity kazoo!?



A: Well of _course_, as one does.

Q: If Buddy Holly had lived for another decade or two, would he have become a bigger star than Elvis?


----------



## littlefairywren

Tad said:


> Q: If Buddy Holly had lived for another decade or two, would he have become a bigger star than Elvis?



A: No. Buddy Holly's hips could never have outmatched Elvis's.

Q: How good are you at keeping a secret?


----------



## azerty

A : no good, did you want me to keep the answer secret ?

Q : glass half full or half empty ?


----------



## Sasquatch!

azerty said:


> A : no good, did you want me to keep the answer secret ?
> 
> Q : glass half full or half empty ?



A: Today, it's half full. Because I saw Littlefairywren posting! :happy:

Q: Chocolate covered coffee beans or chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## mel

Chocolate covered coffee beans or chocolate covered peanuts?

choc cov peanuts 


Q: vagina or anal?


----------



## littlefairywren

mel said:


> Q: vagina or anal?



A: I will let you guess 

Q: Have you ever just wanted to get rid of your gadgets and the ridiculous amount of technology we can't seem to live without and live off the grid? Even for just a wee while?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Just long enough to get me decompressed and ready to face the world again.

Question: What is the song that sticks in your head the most?


----------



## BearHug2013

Weirdo890 said:


> Question: What is the song that sticks in your head the most?



Answer: "Hate me" by saliva

Question: sleeping naked yes or no?


----------



## CastingPearls

Nude. It's the only way to go for me.


Q: What side of the bed do you sleep on and what side of your body do you sleep on (left, right, stomach, back, all of the above)?


----------



## azerty

Right side and on the side, left or right

Q : quilt or sheet on your bed ?


----------



## CastingPearls

Both.

How many pillows do you need to sleep comfortably?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What side of the bed do you sleep on and what side of your body do you sleep on (left, right, stomach, back, all of the above)?



A: I sleep on the left side because the right side is all wrong. I start off on my right side and then doze off on my tummy.

Q: Should I drown my iPod now that it has managed to eat most of my beloved songs?


----------



## Sasquatch!

littlefairywren said:


> A: I sleep on the left side because the right side is all wrong. I start off on my right side and then doze off on my tummy.
> 
> Q: Should I drown my iPod now that it has managed to eat most of my beloved songs?



Yes. And poke its Is out too 

Q: Bulbasaur or Pikachu?


----------



## Tad

One got missed:


> How many pillows do you need to sleep comfortably?



A: 2-3. Generally I need two under my head, and I like something to kind of lean on (I sleep on my side, but like to tilt forward just a bit). A firm pillow can do that job, or a person to cuddle up with, or even wadded up blanket or a large teddy bear can work in a pinch. (in other words, usually 2, but if my wife isn't around then 3)



Sasquatch! said:


> Q: Bulbasaur or Pikachu?



A: Hardest question ever!!!!! Both are totally adorable :happy: Ultimately I think you have to choose the one that best matches the colour of the cartridge you are playing :bounce:

Q: Do you like going to museums?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Tad said:


> Q: Do you like going to museums?



A: Adore them! Go as often as possible. Except for natural history museums... taxidermy and dinosaur skeletons give me the heebies.

Q: Do you have any irrational fears?


----------



## Sasquatch!

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Adore them! Go as often as possible. Except for natural history museums... taxidermy and dinosaur skeletons give me the heebies.
> 
> Q: Do you have any irrational fears?



A: NOPE. ALL MY FEARS ARE COMPLETELY RATIONAL.

Q: Ever lost something on your own body, like a pencil behind your ear?


----------



## cinnamonkiss

The last time I cried was last night when my so called man told to lose weight or we are done. I looked at him and said better you than me jackass hit the road beautiful as I am I dnt need you to tell me I have to be skinny to be loved, hell that's how I got you. So as for crying I have regrouped and proud to be a BBW!!!!!:kiss2: 

Q: Have you ever wanted to become a ssbbw and do it privately now?


----------



## x0emnem0x

A: As much as I am okay with being as big as I am, I wouldn't want to be TOO big. With my being only 300-ish pounds and being 5'9" it was hard enough when I was at 340 and losing the weight I realized how different it is if you lose just a little weight, easier to breath and such. Don't get me wrong, I accept people of all shapes and sizes but personally myself I think it would be too much of a hassle.

Q: Where is your favorite place to roadtrip to, or in general, BE?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Where is your favorite place to roadtrip to, or in general, BE?

a) Cant road trip to far in the UK without falling off the edge, but Yorkshire moors, Peak District and Lake District are my favourite places to go.

b) Have you ever fancied having a go at Jousting?


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer: Not really. It's not my cup of tea. Log-rolling is more me.

Question: What TV series finale disappointed you the most?


----------



## 1love_emily

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer: Not really. It's not my cup of tea. Log-rolling is more me.
> 
> Question: What TV series finale disappointed you the most?



A: probably Community, when it was on hiatus. There was a lot of material left, and I was sad when they had to go on hiatus. But I'm glad that the show is back!

Q: What's your favorite summer activity?


----------



## balletguy

A. going to the beach

Q. What is your least favorite thing that happens in the summer


----------



## sweetfrancaise

balletguy said:


> A. going to the beach
> 
> Q. What is your least favorite thing that happens in the summer



A: The death rays from the golden orb in the sky. 

Also, sand. People who talk about the weather when it's 110+ as "wonderful". Coconut-scented sunscreen. Wildfires. Inability to open windows at night because it hasn't cooled down past 85.

I hate summertime.

Q: Favorite kind of popsicle?


----------



## BearHug2013

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: The death rays from the golden orb in the sky.
> 
> Also, sand. People who talk about the weather when it's 110+ as "wonderful". Coconut-scented sunscreen. Wildfires. Inability to open windows at night because it hasn't cooled down past 85.
> 
> I hate summertime.
> 
> Q: Favorite kind of popsicle?



A: Grape! :bounce:
Q: Single or Taken


----------



## WVMountainrear

A: Single

Q: What's your favorite thing to do to beat the heat on a hot summer day?


----------



## CPProp

BearHug2013 said:


> Q: Single or Taken



A) yes to both.

Q) If you could go back in history (yours or world) what one thing would you change and what do you think the consequences / results might be to day.


----------



## Tad

lovelylady78 said:


> Q: What's your favorite thing to do to beat the heat on a hot summer day?



A1: Sit in front of a fan and read a book. Well, at least that is what I'm most apt to do. Being out on a boat in the middle of a lake, jumping into the water whenever I feel warm, is pretty awesome, but doesn't happen as often as I'd like!



CPProp said:


> Q) If you could go back in history (yours or world) what one thing would you change and what do you think the consequences / results might be to day.



A2: I'd be scared of repurcussions--would I even exist? Would life have totally changed and I had no control of how it changed? Would I end up making things worse, despite all good intentions?

So in the end, I think I'd do something very minor, that has bugged me for thirty years. When I was thirteen the cat that I'd grown up with--I like to say she partially raised me, since she seemed to consider me to be an overgrown kitten--broke her hip on a Sunday evening. My mom arranged a vet appointment Monday afternoon. I assumed that the vet was going to fix the break, not understanding that this was just to put her down. When I was home for lunch on Monday I didn't go down to the basement to visit with her, because I hated seeing her in such pain, so I never got to say good-bye to her, I never got to give her some comfort in those last hours. It still haunts me and can bring me to tears. So I'd go back and lay down beside her and scritch her ears and be with her, and probably bawl my eyes out. It wouldn't change the world, but it would undo a selfish moment when I could have done some good.

Q: Would you rather see a movie in the theatre, or at home?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: at home that way I can wear my jammies and press pause when I want to use the restroom or get a snack.

Q: If you could hone a talent that you don't have, what would it be?


----------



## moore2me

snuggletiger said:


> Q: If you could hone a talent that you don't have, what would it be?



I have always wanted to be able to knit, crochet, and other nifty yarn type stuff. I have been tutored and had older ladies teach me one-on-one but, I am just too spastic to make anything (besides a gnarled mess).

Q. What are some beloved items you have collected and are taking up space in your home?


----------



## spiritangel

moore2me said:


> I have always wanted to be able to knit, crochet, and other nifty yarn type stuff. I have been tutored and had older ladies teach me one-on-one but, I am just too spastic to make anything (besides a gnarled mess).
> 
> Q. What are some beloved items you have collected and are taking up space in your home?



My Powder coated Teddy Bear ferris wheel that I actually exchanged bears for
and some of my teddy bear furniture( a lounge and a really sweet wooden chair)


Q:What is the best thing in your home that someone else has given you?


----------



## azerty

Love

Q : What couldn't you share ?


----------



## BBWbonnie

Haha my food :eat1:

Do you have any weird phobias or things that make you cringe and you have no idea why?!


----------



## snuggletiger

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Haha my food :eat1:
> 
> Do you have any weird phobias or things that make you cringe and you have no idea why?!



A: Fear of being eaten by a shark. 

Q: Do people find it hard to hold snark in?

Note shark n snark


----------



## Tad

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Do people find it hard to hold snark in?



A: I don't know about other people, but this person does. I have to be careful about how much I relax around people, and especially on the rare occasions when I have any substantial amount to drink, or the snark can come pouring out. 

Q: Have you ever read "The Hunting of the Snark" and if you have, did you like it or not? (just sticking with a mini-theme here  )


----------



## snuggletiger

Tad said:


> A: I don't know about other people, but this person does. I have to be careful about how much I relax around people, and especially on the rare occasions when I have any substantial amount to drink, or the snark can come pouring out.
> 
> Q: Have you ever read "The Hunting of the Snark" and if you have, did you like it or not? (just sticking with a mini-theme here  )



A: Never have read "The Hunting of the Snark". 

Q: Wonder if Cosell's voice will ever come back en vogue.


----------



## nyygirl25

snuggletiger said:


> A: Never have read "The Hunting of the Snark".
> 
> Q: Wonder if Cosell's voice will ever come back en vogue.



A: For a legend like Cosell, his voice necer went out of vogue 

Q: What title would you give yourself?


----------



## snuggletiger

nyygirl25 said:


> A: For a legend like Cosell, his voice necer went out of vogue
> 
> Q: What title would you give yourself?



A: King of the Night!!!!

Q: how does someone with a Cosellesque voice and Ricklesque charm sweep a lady off her feet?


----------



## Tad

snuggletiger said:


> A: King of the Night!!!!
> 
> Q: how does someone with a Cosellesque voice and Ricklesque charm sweep a lady off her feet?



A: I'd think the answer would be obvious.....brooms. But of course, not just any brooms, you need high tech brooms!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNX6EO_Av5U

Q: "This is the BEST!" for you, right now, what is 'This'?


----------



## snuggletiger

Tad said:


> A: I'd think the answer would be obvious.....brooms. But of course, not just any brooms, you need high tech brooms!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNX6EO_Av5U
> 
> Q: "This is the BEST!" for you, right now, what is 'This'?



A: This could mean a beverage, a girl, a job, or ice cream

Q: Where do you find those high tech brooms?


----------



## nyygirl25

snuggletiger said:


> A: This could mean a beverage, a girl, a job, or ice cream
> 
> Q: Where do you find those high tech brooms?



A: At a high tech broom dealer 

Q: What's under your bed?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: nothing.

Q: Wonder where you can go swept up in a historical event?


----------



## 1love_emily

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Wonder where you can go swept up in a historical event?



This question makes no sense. I'm going to interpret it as "If you could travel into the past and witness a historical event, which one would it be?".
And for that I'd have a couple of different answers.
A: Going back to see the 1978 Triple Crown races to see Red's grand sire win the Triple Crown would be my top choice right now.

Q: What are you reading?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> This question makes no sense. I'm going to interpret it as "If you could travel into the past and witness a historical event, which one would it be?".
> And for that I'd have a couple of different answers.
> A: Going back to see the 1978 Triple Crown races to see Red's grand sire win the Triple Crown would be my top choice right now.
> 
> Q: What are you reading?



A: At the end of both _Calling Me Home_ by Julie Kibler and _The Owl Service_ by Alan Garner. Unimpressed with the first, though I was very intrigued with the plot. Awkwardly written, too many stereotypes, bad metaphors & similes. The latter, however, is a fabulous low fantasy integrating myth and magic into a Welsh summer. Love it!

Q: Last TV show you got hooked on?


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Last TV show you got hooked on?



A: "Silk" (british legal drama, I find it just riveting for some reason)

Q: Deceased author you most wish we'd find one more complete manuscript, ready to be published, from?


----------



## snuggletiger

Tad said:


> A: "Silk" (british legal drama, I find it just riveting for some reason)
> 
> Q: Deceased author you most wish we'd find one more complete manuscript, ready to be published, from?



A: Machiavelli.

Q: How many people remember the name of the 1978 Triple Crown Winner?


----------



## spiritangel

snuggletiger said:


> A: Machiavelli.
> 
> Q: How many people remember the name of the 1978 Triple Crown Winner?



the name of the what now? I have no idea maybe like 1000 hardcore gamblers or racers or trainers or like whatever 

Q: Do you meditate? and if yes what type? if no why not?


----------



## azerty

No, bu I pray. For me meditating is focusing on me and praying is focusing on God and me. I prefer

Q : Do you like singing ?


----------



## spiritangel

azerty said:


> No, bu I pray. For me meditating is focusing on me and praying is focusing on God and me. I prefer
> 
> Q : Do you like singing ?



I Love to shame I have no talent for it (singing lessons are on my bucket list) the worst part is there are youtube vids to prove I can not sing (eek :doh::doh

Q: What is the song you most sing when in a good mood?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: I pretty much will sing whatever song is going through my head at the time although I'm sure the singing sounds better in my head lol

Q: in a relationship do you find that you are the only one who will compromise?


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal said:


> Q: in a relationship do you find that you are the only one who will compromise?



A: Nope. Then again, our ability to meet in the middle is probably part of why we got married.

Q: How has your Summer been so far, now that July is nearly done? (Or if you are in the Southern Hemisphere: How has your Winter been so far?)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Tad said:


> Q: How has your Summer been so far, now that July is nearly done? (Or if you are in the Southern Hemisphere: How has your Winter been so far?)



A: Some things better than expected, some worse. Fairly average summer! Mostly glad I'm starting my master's program in September. 

Q: If you have a degree, what's it in? Any desire to go back to school?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Some things better than expected, some worse. Fairly average summer! Mostly glad I'm starting my master's program in September.
> 
> Q: If you have a degree, what's it in? Any desire to go back to school?



A: It's in pastries and baking  I'm also heading back to school in September. I love school. 

Q: how many times a day do you use the restroom?


----------



## CPProp

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Q: how many times a day do you use the restroom?




A)	The answer my friend is blowing in the wind.

Q) Do you indulge in spoonerisms either accidently or on purpose  either way do you have a memorable one and what was it.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

CPProp said:


> Q) Do you indulge in spoonerisms either accidently or on purpose  either way do you have a memorable one and what was it.



A: It really depends on how drunk/exhausted I am! 

Q: What's for dinner tonight? I'm making these
 because I've had a SHITTASTIC past two days and I'm craving carbs and cheese and sugar.


----------



## balletguy

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: It really depends on how drunk/exhausted I am!
> 
> Q: What's for dinner tonight? I'm making these
> because I've had a SHITTASTIC past two days and I'm craving carbs and cheese and sugar.



A.


I had number 2 meals from Wendys

Q.
Where are u right now?


----------



## CastingPearls

Just on the outskirts of Lubbock, TX


Q: What was the last film, book, or song that really made an emotional impact on you?


----------



## big_lad27

A- The song by Immortal Technique - You Never Know

Out of all the songs in my collection this one gets to me the most, reminds me of someone I once loved and lost...


Q - If you could have one super power, what would it be??


(not read this thread for a while, apologies if its a recent repeat)


----------



## 1love_emily

big_lad27 said:


> .
> 
> Q - If you could have one super power, what would it be??
> 
> 
> (not read this thread for a while, apologies if its a recent repeat)



A: If I could have any super power, it would be telekenisis and mind reading, definitely! 

Q: Do you like to take "selfies"? (selfies = pictures of yourself)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you like to take "selfies"? (selfies = pictures of yourself)



A: Only as a joke!

Q: Do you have any pets, or do you wish to? Names, types?


----------



## CPProp

sweetfrancaise said:


> Q: Do you have any pets, or do you wish to? Names, types?



A) Yes a pet carp called George that I take for walks along the canal in a bucket.


Q) Do you find giving non sensible but plausible answers to sensible questions fun and how long can you keep a straight face.


----------



## CastingPearls

Usually not and I often find it annoying and often disrespectful to the discussion when others do it unless it's to inject a bit of levity to tension. I'm not saying I've never done it, but I'm not likely to do it or find it fun.


Q: Since you came to Dimensions, what was the longest you took a break / sabbatical from it, if you ever have?


----------



## HottiMegan

I left for about 5 months back in 2005 during the transition from the old format to the new.

Q: Would you give a pet up if they drove you insane daily or suffer through it for the rest if it's life?


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I left for about 5 months back in 2005 during the transition from the old format to the new.
> 
> Q: Would you give a pet up if they drove you insane daily or suffer through it for the rest if it's life?



(Runs and hides just fyi I don't hate cats I just dont want one as a pet) if it was a Cat and I could find it a great home yes a dog never 

So now you all know I am a dog person (runs and hides)

Q: Cat person? Dog person? or other?


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> Q: Cat person? Dog person? or other?




A) I could be barking mad, but a dog person (come in K9 your time is up).

Q) How would you go about persuading someone that jellied eels were a nice tasty treat, or anything equally revolting.


----------



## CastingPearls

I do eat some things from my ethnic heritage that others find absolutely revolting, and the other day, I was eating something not from my ethnic heritage that I thought was rather commonplace (dolmades) that everyone at the table shuddered at. Life is too short to persuade people to do things they find revolting. If they're on the fence, I will offer them a taste, I will eat mine with gusto, I will compliment the quality and wax nostalgic about former experiences with the food/dish of choice but if they're repulsed? I don't even want to sit at table with them because I want to enjoy. I don't need that kind of negativity in my life.
P.S.-I WOULD try jellied eels. I would NOT try durian.

Q: Did you ever have to sell something of great value, sentimental or financial, out of necessity, but didn't want to at all?


----------



## snuggletiger

A: Yes last year sold my coin collection.

Q: How do you meditate?


----------



## CastingPearls

I use guided visualization cd's and chakra balancing as well as Usui Reiki techniques and precepts learned from my Reiki master/teacher. I also pray which is free-form for me, talking to God/Spirit/Universe. 


Q: Let's keep it going in the same direction. Do you believe in a higher power? If so, do you believe this power is a sort of personal entity or a universal consciousness. If you don't believe in a higher power, do you practice any form of humanism or moral code or fly by the seat of your pants or any combination thereof?


----------



## snuggletiger

CastingPearls said:


> I use guided visualization cd's and chakra balancing as well as Usui Reiki techniques and precepts learned from my Reiki master/teacher. I also pray which is free-form for me, talking to God/Spirit/Universe.
> 
> 
> Q: Let's keep it going in the same direction. Do you believe in a higher power? If so, do you believe this power is a sort of personal entity or a universal consciousness. If you don't believe in a higher power, do you practice any form of humanism or moral code or fly by the seat of your pants or any combination thereof?



A: I do believe in a higher power, Not sure which name he truly travels under, if it's God, Allah, Yahweh, but that this higher power exists, is a loving deity but is also a deity capable of causing destruction but yet forgiving. 

Q: Why do some folks confuse evangelization with inflicting forced conversion?


----------



## CastingPearls

Because there is a long long history of war and extermination in the name of God on a world level and that remains in the psyche of the individual. 


Q: God (or a higher power) is often referred as the male gender. Do you believe that or is it just habitual if you say it?


----------



## snuggletiger

CastingPearls said:


> Because there is a long long history of war and extermination in the name of God on a world level and that remains in the psyche of the individual.
> 
> 
> Q: God (or a higher power) is often referred as the male gender. Do you believe that or is it just habitual if you say it?



A: For me it is a habit to refer to God in the masculine form. I think the physical form of God is a bright light that when you get close enough to see God up close its like looking in a mirror; from "God made man in his own image".

Q: Is it possible for knowledge and reason to triumph over the basic desire for warfare and extermination?


----------



## Tad

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Is it possible for knowledge and reason to triumph over the basic desire for warfare and extermination?



A: I don't accept the premise that there is a basic desire for warfare and extermination 

Q: Do you pay attention to the long term weather forecasts?


----------



## snuggletiger

Tad said:


> A: I don't accept the premise that there is a basic desire for warfare and extermination
> 
> Q: Do you pay attention to the long term weather forecasts?



A: No because where I live it's always hot.

Q: The difference between dominant and overbearing is?


----------



## mel

a: overbearing is right on you all the time.. dom is control 

q: love or happiness?


----------



## azerty

Since I'm greedy I'd say both. But I must choose, so : love. It takes more room in life.

Q : tired or relaxed


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Tired. Bad night sleep and certain physical things going on in my body that produce fatigue.
Q: What's your favorite season/weather?


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> A: Tired. Bad night sleep and certain physical things going on in my body that produce fatigue.
> Q: What's your favorite season/weather?



A: Summertime because its warm enough for swimming

Q: Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

snuggletiger said:


> Q: Favorite ice cream flavor?



A: Vanilla, usually. Or peach. Or the local supermarket generic line has an AMAZING one called Brambleberry Pie with blackberries and pie crust mixed in.

Q: Favorite thirst quencher? Besides water...


----------



## CoCo

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Vanilla, usually. Or peach. Or the local supermarket generic line has an AMAZING one called Brambleberry Pie with blackberries and pie crust mixed in.
> 
> Q: Favorite thirst quencher? Besides water...



My favorite thirst quencher is a frozen drink from circle k for .99 its delicious

Question: what's you favorite fast food restraunt n why?


----------



## CoCo

snuggletiger said:


> A: Summertime because its warm enough for swimming
> 
> Q: Favorite ice cream flavor?



My favorite ice cream flavor is chocolate with a vanilla twist so I can get a taste of both worlds:eat2:


----------



## CoCo

mel said:


> a: overbearing is right on you all the time.. dom is control
> 
> q: love or happiness?



I would have to say both because if we love we can't help but to be happy 

Q: bitter or sweet


----------



## NewfieGal

A: definitely sweet not much for anything bitter

Q: what is the most awkward question you've ever been asked


----------



## littlefairywren

NewfieGal said:


> Q: what is the most awkward question you've ever been asked



A: Whilst at a party..."When are you due?" being asked the same time as his hand reached out to rub my belly. I reacted by slapping his hand away before he made contact. Pecker head!

B: Would you rather spend a day wearing a tiara or clown shoes? Why?


----------



## cinnamonkiss

littlefairywren said:


> A: Whilst at a party..."When are you due?" being asked the same time as his hand reached out to rub my belly. I reacted by slapping his hand away before he made contact. Pecker head!
> 
> B: Would you rather spend a day wearing a tiara or clown shoes? Why?



I would have to say clown shoes lol all because I prefer to act clowny rather act cute n princessy any day.

Q: would you prefer silk or cotton on your bed?


----------



## CPProp

cinnamonkiss said:


> Q: would you prefer silk or cotton on your bed?



A)	Cotton, silks to slippery 


Q) A lot of people in the UK still write with a fountain pen do you ? and if so your reason.


----------



## Ashley1985

A.) No

Q.) What is the best piece of career advice you have ever received?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: lol the best piece of advice I've ever been offered about work consisted of how to best retire lol... My birthday is in November so I can't retire till then once I get old enough but my older co worker told me to not retire till January so I didn't end up in a higher tax bracket with my retirement funds plus my severance plus a full years salary sound advice I think lol

Q: have you ever cheated at anything and what did you cheat at?


----------



## Amaranthine

NewfieGal said:


> A: lol the best piece of advice I've ever been offered about work consisted of how to best retire lol... My birthday is in November so I can't retire till then once I get old enough but my older co worker told me to not retire till January so I didn't end up in a higher tax bracket with my retirement funds plus my severance plus a full years salary sound advice I think lol
> 
> Q: have you ever cheated at anything and what did you cheat at?




A: I cheated a fair amount through my earlier high school days. Copying friends' homework and whatnot. 

Q: If given the chance to immediately be amazing at one skill, what would you pick?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Playing guitar.. I tried to pick it up but my fingers are too sensitive.

Q: What's your favorite movie quote?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: "why are you trying so hard to fit in when you were born to stand out" from what a girl wants

Q: do you think it's ok to compromise who you are to make a relationship work?


----------



## Dromond

NewfieGal said:


> Q: do you think it's ok to compromise who you are to make a relationship work?



A: No. If you can't accept each other for who you are, you don't belong together.

Q: (I've asked this before, but I like the question) You've been given a ticket to any destination in the world, all expenses paid. Where are you going?


----------



## snuggletiger

Dromond said:


> A: No. If you can't accept each other for who you are, you don't belong together.
> 
> Q: (I've asked this before, but I like the question) You've been given a ticket to any destination in the world, all expenses paid. Where are you going?



A: A secluded Hawaiian island by myself where I don't have to come back in the hopes that I can have that special encounter with God and understand Him.

Q: Does understanding people ever get easier?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Nope. At least in my estimation..

Q: Do you ever want to just run away. Leave everyone and everything behind?


----------



## snuggletiger

HottiMegan said:


> A: Nope. At least in my estimation..
> 
> Q: Do you ever want to just run away. Leave everyone and everything behind?



A: all the time unfortunately

Q: How come we always stop ourselves from running away to go on the big adventure?


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> Q: How come we always stop ourselves from running away to go on the big adventure?



A: Because we feel safe in what we know and are frightened of failing or hearing the dreaded "I told you so." So we should let go of those fears and just jump. What's the worst that could happen? Life is too damn short to get to the end and regret what we didn't do. 

Q: Do you hold onto grudges or move on?


----------



## Tad

littlefairywren said:


> Q: Do you hold onto grudges or move on?



A: I move on pretty quickly....but my view of the other person may be permanently changed (I may not hold a grudge, but I may not trust them, etc).

Q: At what age, if ever, do you expect to retire?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: should the government of Canada allow me lol and if there are still such things as pensions then I will retire my job at 55 having 34 years service in with my hospital pension awaiting my old age one lol

Q: what do you enjoy most about the dims site and what do you appreciate the least?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

NewfieGal said:


> A: should the government of Canada allow me lol and if there are still such things as pensions then I will retire my job at 55 having 34 years service in with my hospital pension awaiting my old age one lol
> 
> Q: what do you enjoy most about the dims site and what do you appreciate the least?



A: I love that there's so much variety while still remaining within the "size acceptance" aspect. I love the BHM board, have recently started enjoying the foodie board, always look at the lounge and always perv the sexuality board. I dislike hyde park the most, not because of the content, but the way opinions are voiced. Everyone is entitled to their opinion of course, what I don't like is when people force their opinion on you instead of sharing it. 

Q: How often do you indulge in your favorite meal?


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Q: How often do you indulge in your favorite meal?



A: Favourite meal? How could I only have one favourite? I love so many dishes.... 

Q: Favourite band name (whether or not you like the band)


----------



## CPProp

Q: Favourite band name (whether or not you like the band)[/QUOTE]

A) Rolls Royce mainly because when working overseas for them I ended up accidently meeting people you would not normally expect to meet and all because of a brand name  I actually worked for their Generation Division and not, as it was, their car division.

B) If you had a choice to do any work/job in the world what would it be and how would it differ from your current work /job


----------



## NewfieGal

A: although I really love my job as an lpn and it's rewarding to help people if I could have any job in the world I'd wanna be smart like Bill gates and create something and then sit back and let the money roll in lol this shift work stuff is for the birds lol

Q: where do you see yourself in 5 years time, is it where you would like to be?


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal said:


> A: although I really love my job as an lpn and it's rewarding to help people if I could have any job in the world I'd wanna be smart like Bill gates and create something and then sit back and let the money roll in lol this shift work stuff is for the birds lol
> 
> Q: where do you see yourself in 5 years time, is it where you would like to be?



(side note: Bill Gates didn't create much of anything. He found out that IBM needed an operating system quickly, got his hands on one called 'Quick and Dirty Operating System' (aka QDOS), and had his then small team tweak it just a bit and renamed it MS-DOS, and got IBM to use it in their then-new PCs. He wasn't a brilliant creator, rather an opportunistic business guy.)

A: Probably in a job similar to what I'm doing now, hopefully with a little more set aside toward retirement, but more realistically grinding our teeth as we pay for the boy's university costs.

Q: James Bond or Harry Potter?


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Q: James Bond or Harry Potter?



A: Harry Potter. Don't get me wrong, I love Bond, James Bond, but I still dream of the day I get my letter to Hogwarts. 

Q: iPhone or Android?


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> A: Harry Potter. Don't get me wrong, I love Bond, James Bond, but I still dream of the day I get my letter to Hogwarts.
> 
> Q: iPhone or Android?



Android I refuse to support Apple in anything they sell


Q: What was your most recent technological purchase?


----------



## Oona

spiritangel said:


> Android I refuse to support Apple in anything they sell
> 
> 
> Q: What was your most recent technological purchase?



A: an iPhone 5 ( I've been an iPhone fangirl since day one :blush: ) but I'm not going to the 5c or 5s. Those are just stupid "advances" for the iPhone. 

Q: Do you Facebook, Twitter, or Tumblr? If so, are you always logged in?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Do you Facebook, Twitter, or Tumblr? If so, are you always logged in?[/QUOTE]

A) Have both Facebook and Twitter accounts, but not knowing that many people apart from family only login once or twice during an evening.



Q) If you had a free hand in designing something for your or others use / pleasure / enjoyment etc what would it be and why.


----------



## 1love_emily

CPProp said:


> Q) If you had a free hand in designing something for your or others use / pleasure / enjoyment etc what would it be and why.



A: What an intriguing question! I think if I could design something to be entirely my own, I'd design and build my own equestrian center for me and my friends.

Q: Do you sleep on your side, stomach or back?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: Do you sleep on your side, stomach or back?



A: Side, sometimes sort of half-turned onto my front. On my back, once I'm solidly asleep, my lower jaw kind of drops back, closing off most of my throat, so I either wake up because I can't breathe well, or because my wife just poked me and told to roll over because I'm snoring. And I'm never found a position on my front that is comfortable where my nose and mouth aren't smothered in pillow.

Q: What sort, and how many, pillows do you prefer?


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Tad said:


> A: Side, sometimes sort of half-turned onto my front. On my back, once I'm solidly asleep, my lower jaw kind of drops back, closing off most of my throat, so I either wake up because I can't breathe well, or because my wife just poked me and told to roll over because I'm snoring. And I'm never found a position on my front that is comfortable where my nose and mouth aren't smothered in pillow.
> 
> Q: What sort, and how many, pillows do you prefer?



A: 2. One underneathe me head (memory foam) and one between my legs (down)

Q: What was your favourite movie as a child?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: The Last Unicorn. I have always loved fantasy movies.

Q: What are your weekend plans?


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm driving from AR back home to my new apartment!

Q: Have you changed much since you arrived at Dims and if so, how so?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> I'm driving from AR back home to my new apartment!
> 
> Q: Have you changed much since you arrived at Dims and if so, how so?




Oh my goodness yes, I am so much more self confident especially when it comes to my size, and I embrace all aspects of who I am so much more.

I get to see how others see me at times and it truly humbles and amazes me.

I have learned so much about so many things, and gained so much more knowledge so that when people try and back me into the whole weightloss corner I can now fight back with facts and information that shows what they are saying is innaccurate and sometimes dangerous.

I have gained so many amazing friends who have in turn taught me so much. 

I have become a much better me since I joined Dims.


Q: What are you dressing up as this halloween?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I am not sure yet. I always dress up though. I am thinking maybe a witch. I was a vampire last year.. maybe a zombie cuz doing the make up is a lot of fun.
Q: Do you decorate for Halloween?


----------



## SD007

A: Yes. I get those fake spider webs and rubber rats.

Q: What's the weirdest/worst thing you ever got when trick or treating?


----------



## 1love_emily

SD007 said:


> A: Yes. I get those fake spider webs and rubber rats.
> 
> Q: What's the weirdest/worst thing you ever got when trick or treating?



A: I got fucking floss once. Who the fuck gives a 10 year old floss on Halloween?

Q: Do you swear? If so, how much?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: yeah I do but not as much as I used to since my siblings had kids I've toned it down now not like I swears like a sailor but sometimes frustration wins out and I let out a couple lol

Q: are you dressing up for Halloween and what ya gonna be?


----------



## HottiMegan

A I plan on dressing up but haven't decided between witch or zombie.. i am thinking zombie would be fun because i like doing special effects makeup 

Q What's your favorite video game?


----------



## LeoGibson

HottiMegan said:


> Q What's your favorite video game?



A: RBI baseball. 

Q: What is your favorite all time movie quote?


----------



## Sweetie

A. "First I'm gonna fu*king kill you, then I'm gonna fu*king cook you, then I'm gonna fu*king eat you!."

Q. What do think about naps? Yay or nay?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Sweetie said:


> A. "First I'm gonna fu*king kill you, then I'm gonna fu*king cook you, then I'm gonna fu*king eat you!."
> 
> Q. What do think about naps? Yay or nay?



A. Definately naps it seemed to be mainstream in europe! What movie is that from?
Q. What bashes have ya been to? If so what's the best one?


----------



## Sweetie

Mitchapalooza said:


> A. Definately naps it seemed to be mainstream in europe! What movie is that from?
> Q. What bashes have ya been to? If so what's the best one?



A. Haven't been to any bashes. The quote is from Die Hard with Bruce Willis.

Q. What's the scariest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Sweetie said:


> A. Haven't been to any bashes. The quote is from Die Hard with Bruce Willis.
> 
> Q. What's the scariest thing you've ever done?



A. Once in the navy in training I was in the pacific in the middle of the night and I felt something swim up and touch me and it was big. I thought I was dead for sure lol

Q. Do ya think Duane (the rock) Johnson is the new arnold


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Mitchapalooza said:


> A. Once in the navy in training I was in the pacific in the middle of the night and I felt something swim up and touch me and it was big. I thought I was dead for sure lol
> 
> Q. Do ya think Duane (the rock) Johnson is the new arnold



A: Nah. Far too charismatic and intelligent (and handsome!) to be another Arnold.

Q: Text or call?


----------



## Oona

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Nah. Far too charismatic and intelligent (and handsome!) to be another Arnold.
> 
> Q: Text or call?



A: Text. I have an aversion to talking on the phone, no idea why though. 

Q: How much do you rely on your cell phone?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Oona said:


> A: Text. I have an aversion to talking on the phone, no idea why though.
> 
> Q: How much do you rely on your cell phone?



A. I rely a lot on mine. I'm on it constantly!
Q. Does anyone get frustrated when you text something and then they reply with one letter or short answers like: K or oic


----------



## Oona

Mitchapalooza said:


> A. I rely a lot on mine. I'm on it constantly!
> Q. Does anyone get frustrated when you text something and then they reply with one letter or short answers like: K or oic



A: Biggest. Pet. Peeve. That and misspelling words when I know you have auto-correct *¬.¬*

Q: How many portable electronics (Smart Phone, Laptop, Tablet, Etc.) do you own? Do you actually take them places with you?


----------



## 1love_emily

Oona said:


> Q: How many portable electronics (Smart Phone, Laptop, Tablet, Etc.) do you own? Do you actually take them places with you?



A: I have a Macbook pro, iPad 2, iPhone 4S, iPod classic, a metronome, a tuner, and headphones that I carry around every day.
But I'm a collegiate musician - so I have a big back pack and a reason to carry it all around.

Q: Mac or PC?


----------



## Oona

1love_emily said:


> A: I have a Macbook pro, iPad 2, iPhone 4S, iPod classic, a metronome, a tuner, and headphones that I carry around every day.
> But I'm a collegiate musician - so I have a big back pack and a reason to carry it all around.
> 
> Q: Mac or PC?



A: PC. But I have an iPhone 

Q: E-book or Real Book?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: Mac or PC?



A: PC. I'm sure Mac's are great, but for what I use a computer for, I never figured that the price premium for a Mac would be worth it to me, and I hate how Apple tries to pull people fully into their ecosystem--I like the messiness of choice, rather than having one thing all worked out for me. (I have somewhat the same complaint about Facebook these days, how it seems there is a effort to make that one would never need to leave it)

Q: Can you touch type?


----------



## HottiMegan

Tad said:


> Q: Can you touch type?


A: Yes i can. Last test i took I was proficient at about 85 wpm

Q: What program do you use most on your computer?


----------



## Miskatonic

HottiMegan said:


> A: Yes i can. Last test i took I was proficient at about 85 wpm
> 
> Q: What program do you use most on your computer?



A: Aside from Chrome, probably Spotify. Or Word.

Q: What was the last thing that made you mad at work?


----------



## 1love_emily

Miskatonic said:


> Q: What was the last thing that made you mad at work?



A: I don't work per say, but what made me mad at school was when I injured my embouchure and my lips were swollen for days, yet I was still expected to perform and play my usual rep, which I just could not do due to the swelling.

Q: Worst injury you've ever had?


----------



## Oona

1love_emily said:


> A: I don't work per say, but what made me mad at school was when I injured my embouchure and my lips were swollen for days, yet I was still expected to perform and play my usual rep, which I just could not do due to the swelling.
> 
> Q: Worst injury you've ever had?



A: Broken back due to a car accident.

Q: Have you ever had any broken bones?


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> Q: Have you ever had any broken bones?



A: Yes. Cracked my wrist at 13 (bad landing after being given a hip-check in soccer), collar-bone at 24 (car accident--snapped by one of those stupid automatic seat-belts). And I've clearly broken my nose once or twice, but I'm not sure that it counts as a bone or quite when/how those happened.

Q: Do you scar easily?


----------



## Sweetie

Tad said:


> A: Yes. Cracked my wrist at 13 (bad landing after being given a hip-check in soccer), collar-bone at 24 (car accident--snapped by one of those stupid automatic seat-belts). And I've clearly broken my nose once or twice, but I'm not sure that it counts as a bone or quite when/how those happened.
> 
> Q: Do you scar easily?



A. Yes, I have very delicate skin.

Q. Are you the same person you were 6 months ago?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Q. Are you the same person you were 6 months ago?



A: Absolutely Not. I'm a better person for what I've been through.

Q: Do you like the person you are/are becoming?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: Absolutely Not. I'm a better person for what I've been through.
> 
> Q: Do you like the person you are/are becoming?



A. Absolutely! I'm becoming who I believe I was meant to be. Confident, fearless, I love the change in myself.

Q. What advice would you give yourself if you could go back in time to your 18 year old self?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Q. What advice would you give yourself if you could go back in time to your 18 year old self?



A: "You know that stupid thing you're about to do? You know, that BIG, LIFE ALTERING thing? Yea... Don't do it, stupid."

Q: Do you have any regrets? Or do you see things as lessons learned?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: "You know that stupid thing you're about to do? You know, that BIG, LIFE ALTERING thing? Yea... Don't do it, stupid."
> 
> Q: Do you have any regrets? Or do you see things as lessons learned?



A. I'd be a liar if I said I didn't have regrets. Yes, some things were lessons learned but some...they were just awful experiences that I really wish someone would have stepped in and given me a good shake.

Q. What do you have planned for tonight?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A: There's a dance party tonight at the studio where I take lessons.

Q: What's your proudest accomplishment?


----------



## Oona

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q: What's your proudest accomplishment?




A: I was the first to graduate High School and I will be the first to have a college degree in my family. 

Q: Do you work in your dream job?


----------



## CPProp

Q: Do you work in your dream job?[/QUOTE]

A)	Absolutely, Ive always made sure I only took positions that would hold my attention by being varied and interesting with opportunities to be innovative and travel, I get bored very quickly so i've always had and still have a dream job. 


B) Do you collect anything (antiques, bears, cars, toys etc etc ) and if so what do you collect and why is it interesting to you?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

A. I started collecting cuff links lol I have found some really retro ones. I'm bringing em back

Q. Does anyone in here like the trailer park boys?


----------



## Sweetie

Mitchapalooza said:


> A. I started collecting cuff links lol I have found some really retro ones. I'm bringing em back
> 
> Q. Does anyone in here like the trailer park boys?



A. I don't know their music.

Q. What's your dream vacation?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Q. What's your dream vacation?



A: Alaskan Cruise during the winter... And a LONG one at that!

Q: Have you been anywhere exotic?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: Alaskan Cruise during the winter... And a LONG one at that!
> 
> Q: Have you been anywhere exotic?



OMG...that's MINE TOO!!! I haven't met anyone else that wanted to do it. 

A. Does Puerto Rico count? 

Q. Hot tub or swimming pool?


----------



## spiritangel

Oona said:


> A: Alaskan Cruise during the winter... And a LONG one at that!
> 
> Q: Have you been anywhere exotic?



Does New Zealand count? hmm traveling around all of NSW I am an Aussie so that would be exotic to you 


Q: What is the most creative you get?


----------



## Sweetie

spiritangel said:


> Does New Zealand count? hmm traveling around all of NSW I am an Aussie so that would be exotic to you
> 
> 
> Q: What is the most creative you get?



A. I like to crochet.

Q. Do you have any phobias?


----------



## Tad

Sweetie said:


> Q. Do you have any phobias?



A: Mild claustophobia--mostly if it feels like I can't breathe well (this may have had something to do with an older brother who loved to pin me under the vinyl bean-bag chair we had back in the 70's.....)

Q: That was a good question, so rolling it on: Any phobias?


----------



## Sweetie

Tad said:


> A: Mild claustophobia--mostly if it feels like I can't breathe well (this may have had something to do with an older brother who loved to pin me under the vinyl bean-bag chair we had back in the 70's.....)
> 
> Q: That was a good question, so rolling it on: Any phobias?



A. I also have mild claustrophia. I can relate to the being pinned issue. I won't go into the details, but its not a very pleasant experience.

Q. Are you an introvert or an extrovert?


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Q. Are you an introvert or an extrovert?



A: Introvert irl. Extrovert online. My computer is my mask ^.^

Q: Do you have any weird quirks?


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> A: Introvert irl. Extrovert online. My computer is my mask ^.^
> 
> Q: Do you have any weird quirks?



A. Does suddenly breaking out in song (no matter where I might be) count? 

Q. If you could pick any talent to have, what would it be?


----------



## tomy27

Sweetie said:


> A. Does suddenly breaking out in song (no matter where I might be) count?
> 
> Q. If you could pick any talent to have, what would it be?



A: I would like to be musical.

Q: What of your traits do you like most?


----------



## Sweetie

tomy27 said:


> A: I would like to be musical.
> 
> Q: What of your traits do you like most?



A. I'm have a happy disposition (unless someone does something to upset me). 

Q. If you could magically change your gender, would you, and why?


----------



## Tad

Sweetie said:


> Q. If you could magically change your gender, would you, and why?



A: 
- Unless it magically changed the whole world so that doing this didn't disrupt life, definitely 'no' -- I'm pretty happy with my life and something like this could really screw it up.

- If the magic could make it non-disruptive (somehow everyone thought it had always been that way or just accepted it, relationships could stay intact, etc), but it was a one way change....I'd think about it long and hard, but probably no because the devil you know, etc (for longer reasoning, see this post http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1355200&postcount=2 ), 

- if I could just test drive it, then heck yah! I'd love to experience life that way. And having tried it out, I might find reasons for or against that I haven't thought of.

Q: If you could go back to age 18 and do things over again....but HAD to make substantially different choices (no relationships with the same people, different jobs, etc)....would you? Why or why not?


----------



## Sweetie

A. If I could keep my son, then YES. I would have gone to college, and had alot more respect for myself than I have had in my life. 

Q. What did you have for lunch today? 



Tad said:


> A:
> - Unless it magically changed the whole world so that doing this didn't disrupt life, definitely 'no' -- I'm pretty happy with my life and something like this could really screw it up.
> 
> - If the magic could make it non-disruptive (somehow everyone thought it had always been that way or just accepted it, relationships could stay intact, etc), but it was a one way change....I'd think about it long and hard, but probably no because the devil you know, etc (for longer reasoning, see this post http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1355200&postcount=2 ),
> 
> - if I could just test drive it, then heck yah! I'd love to experience life that way. And having tried it out, I might find reasons for or against that I haven't thought of.
> 
> Q: If you could go back to age 18 and do things over again....but HAD to make substantially different choices (no relationships with the same people, different jobs, etc)....would you? Why or why not?


----------



## tomy27

Sweetie said:


> A. If I could keep my son, then YES. I would have gone to college, and had alot more respect for myself than I have had in my life.
> 
> Q. What did you have for lunch today?




A: A Dampfnudel, which is a typical south german dish made of sweet yeast dough. Maybe it could be translated as yeast dumpling.

Q: What would you like to do but you did not dare so far?


----------



## Sweetie

tomy27 said:


> A: A Dampfnudel, which is a typical south german dish made of sweet yeast dough. Maybe it could be translated as yeast dumpling.
> 
> Q: What would you like to do but you did not dare so far?



A. If you would have asked this 6 months ago it would have been alot easier. Been working through my list.  What's left? Hmmmmm... take a long road trip, like to Florida (I live in NYC). 

Q. In that vein, have you ever gone on a long road trip, and if you did, where did you go?


----------



## tomy27

> Q. In that vein, have you ever gone on a long road trip, and if you did, where did you go?



A: Well, does two to three weeks count? For the last 20 years I try to make a trip with my motor cycle every year. I have been visiting the western and southern parts of Europe so far. My favourite places? Croatia (the coast road, the national parks, Dubrovnik), Italy (Tuscany or if you have some weeks it is really worth following the Italian boot all the way down to Calabria and back) and France (I do not speek French but I like the Country). I can really recommend to go on a road trip. It is a great way to get new impressions and to get to know people and culture.

Q: To continue, what was the most exiting thing you did so far?


----------



## Sweetie

tomy27 said:


> A: Well, does two to three weeks count? For the last 20 years I try to make a trip with my motor cycle every year. I have been visiting the western and southern parts of Europe so far. My favourite places? Croatia (the coast road, the national parks, Dubrovnik), Italy (Tuscany or if you have some weeks it is really worth following the Italian boot all the way down to Calabria and back) and France (I do not speek French but I like the Country). I can really recommend to go on a road trip. It is a great way to get new impressions and to get to know people and culture.
> 
> Q: To continue, what was the most exiting thing you did so far?



Nice. I really want to start doing more traveling. 


A. I asked a man on a date. lol... Sounds minor but it was a HUGE step for me. 

Q. Do you like to travel on your own or do you like to travel with friends/family?


----------



## tomy27

> A. I asked a man on a date. lol... Sounds minor but it was a HUGE step for me.


I can imagine. Regarding the oposit sex I am very shy too. Deep in my heart I am always suprised when a woman finds me attractive. Sounds weird but it is just how it is.

[qute]Q. Do you like to travel on your own or do you like to travel with friends/family?[/quote]

A: I hate to be alone therefore normally I travel togehter with friends or family. From this perspective, if I really do my motorcycle trip through the US it will be an interesting experience for me.

Q: Since there was the night beween this and the last posting a quite general question: Was your last date worth the exitement?


----------



## Sweetie

tomy27 said:


> I can imagine. Regarding the oposit sex I am very shy too. Deep in my heart I am always suprised when a woman finds me attractive. Sounds weird but it is just how it is.
> 
> [qute]Q. Do you like to travel on your own or do you like to travel with friends/family?



A: I hate to be alone therefore normally I travel togehter with friends or family. From this perspective, if I really do my motorcycle trip through the US it will be an interesting experience for me.

Q: Since there was the night beween this and the last posting a quite general question: Was your last date worth the exitement?[/QUOTE]

A. No. It was a disaster. We weren't looking for the same thing. But it taught me I need to talk to people more and scope out what they're really looking for before I go out with them.

Q. Do you have any special plans for today?


----------



## tomy27

Sweetie said:


> A: I hate to be alone therefore normally I travel togehter with friends or family. From this perspective, if I really do my motorcycle trip through the US it will be an interesting experience for me.
> 
> Q: Since there was the night beween this and the last posting a quite general question: Was your last date worth the exitement?
> 
> A. No. It was a disaster. We weren't looking for the same thing. But it taught me I need to talk to people more and scope out what they're really looking for before I go out with them.



I am sorry for that. Bad luck. But looking for the right partner is worth the effort.



> Q. Do you have any special plans for today?



Since it is evening in europe just go to bed and sleep and for tomorrow just go to work.

A: And how about you, any special plans?


----------



## Oona

tomy27 said:


> Q: And how about you, any special plans?



A: the brisket is in the slow cooker, taking the god daughters to the pond to feed the ducks, then a dinner withy bestie and Mr Marine. 

Q: How do you like to spend your Sundays?


----------



## SprocketRocket

A: I have many regrets. They will not be, once I fix them.

Q: What would you do if you went down to the store to buy a scratch-off ticket, and it was for $100 or more that you won, up to about $50,000 on the prize?


----------



## SprocketRocket

Oona said:


> A: the brisket is in the slow cooker, taking the god daughters to the pond to feed the ducks, then a dinner withy bestie and Mr Marine.
> 
> Q: How do you like to spend your Sundays?



A: I spend my Sundays doing nothing after work. (I work on Sundays)

Q: What would you do if you won a lot of money on a scratch-off ticket?


----------



## 1love_emily

SprocketRocket said:


> Q: What would you do if you won a lot of money on a scratch-off ticket?



A: I'd be boring - I'd put it away in savings. Because then interest would build up and I would have a little bit of a cushion for when I graduate.
But the interesting answer would be to get a second horse so Red could have a younger brother/sister

Q: Have you ever ridden a horse? Was it a good or bad experience?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: Have you ever ridden a horse? Was it a good or bad experience?



A) Several times, and it has been mixed. Most were when I was a kid, and one of the horses decided to lie down and start rolling around--fortunately instinct had me scramble off once it lay down, so it didn't actually roll on me). I was not deliberately annoying it, but I was about five or six years old so who knows what I might have been doing. Overall I liked it well enough, despite that, but not enough to really pursue it.

I went once as an adult, with some people from my workplace and with my girlfriend (now wife) as she was visiting me at the time. It was her first time riding, and the horse and her....didn't get along. Horse balked at going where it was supposed to, tried rubbing her into trees a couple of times, etc. And my wife ended up with major bruising up the inside of her thighs (which, given a fairly short visit, was all sorts of annoying....). I didn't try to take her riding again after that.

The perils of taking random people and sticking them on the backs of horses to act like a big floppy sack of potatoes, I suppose. Can't entirely blame horses for not liking riders who have no clue of what they are doing!

Q) I always damage my belts on the bottom side of the middle of the back (not quite sure what I do, but I ruin the finish there quickly). Are you a serial clothes killer, with a particular signature? (that is, is there a type of clothing that you go through quickly, generally damaging it in the same way each time--always stretching out the cuffs of your sweaters or wearing through the thighs in your jeans, or whatever)?


----------



## pepsicola93

Tad said:


> Q) I always damage my belts on the bottom side of the middle of the back (not quite sure what I do, but I ruin the finish there quickly). Are you a serial clothes killer, with a particular signature? (that is, is there a type of clothing that you go through quickly, generally damaging it in the same way each time--always stretching out the cuffs of your sweaters or wearing through the thighs in your jeans, or whatever)?



*Answer:* I'm short, so finding pants the right length isn't always easy. Sometimes I give up and just buy jeans that are too long. As a result of this, the bottoms of my jeans get really ripped up. 

*Question:* If people had warning labels, what would yours say?


----------



## Oona

pepsicola93 said:


> *Question:* If people had warning labels, what would yours say?



A: Warning: May not be suitable for public. Contains profanities, raunchy jokes, and vulgar hand gestures.

Q: Most embarrassing public moment?


----------



## SprocketRocket

A: I do not get embarrassed in public, so I can't say that I ever had one, except perhaps if .. no, I cannot recall an embarrassing moment I have had.

Q: What is your favorite food that you have had while on a vacation or pleasure trip?


----------



## HottiMegan

SprocketRocket said:


> Q: What is your favorite food that you have had while on a vacation or pleasure trip?



A: Fresh pineapple in Hawaii.. Its so much sweeter and yummy fresh there. We ate like 2 pineapples a day while vacationing there 

Q: Are you planning anything fun for Halloween?


----------



## CastingPearls

Dressing up Wonton (either her usual Wonder Wonton costume or a red dragon) and giving out candy to the kiddies that live around the lake. I might put on cat ears and a collar.

Q: How old were you when you stopped trick-or-treating? (If you haven't stopped lol) and if you've never done it, would you?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Dressing up Wonton (either her usual Wonder Wonton costume or a red dragon) and giving out candy to the kiddies that live around the lake. I might put on cat ears and a collar.
> 
> Q: How old were you when you stopped trick-or-treating? (If you haven't stopped lol) and if you've never done it, would you?



I think about 11 or 12 when there was a poisened candy scare and everyone sort of stopped doing it, 



Q: What is one costume you wish came in your size?


----------



## Sweetie

spiritangel said:


> I think about 11 or 12 when there was a poisened candy scare and everyone sort of stopped doing it,
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is one costume you wish came in your size?



A. Tinkerbell! 

Q. Have you ever played a Halloween trick on anyone?


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweetie said:


> Q. Have you ever played a Halloween trick on anyone?



A: No. But I do have an interesting trick or treat story! So my hometown/neighborhood is also the neighborhood to the #2 wealthiest man in America. Every year, the rumor is that he gives out king sized candy bars to every trick or treater. One year me and all of my friends trekked through the neighborhood to make it to his house, only to have his maid lady be giving out NECCO WAFERS. FUCKING NECCO WAFERS. So we snuck through the "private" ally behind his house and dumped the necco wafers in his garden. 

Q: What's your favorite candy?


----------



## CastingPearls

My favorite candy isn't something that would be given out as a treat at Halloween...it's Choward's Violet Mints. I also really love chocolate covered marzipan made in Europe and Jordan almonds which isn't a candy, but candied lol. Halloween favorite would be Reese's peanut butter cups. 

Q: Before Easter in the Roman Catholic tradition, during the Lenten season, believers are encouraged to sacrifice something they love as an example of Christ's sacrifice. Let's say that during this season of Thanksgiving through Christmas (both of which are pretty much very secular right now) you're encouraged to give up something you love, until say New Year's Day. What would it be?


----------



## Dmitra

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Before Easter in the Roman Catholic tradition, during the Lenten season, believers are encouraged to sacrifice something they love as an example of Christ's sacrifice. Let's say that during this season of Thanksgiving through Christmas (both of which are pretty much very secular right now) you're encouraged to give up something you love, until say New Year's Day. What would it be?



a: It's hard picking out something sufficiently meaningful to give up. Gaming (EQ2) is an easy answer but it's not really a sacrifice. One thing I've loved since forever is plain old bread/toast and butter but still seems somewhat meh. If I were a fasting type I'd have to go with giving up music, except for inescapable holiday tunes (which I don't like after the first few repetitions).

q: What did you want to be when you got older and taller? <--For the never growing up among us.


----------



## CPProp

q: What did you want to be when you got older and taller? <--For the never growing up among us. 

A)	Want to be intelligent, currently just passed dimwit, so on the way.

Q) Do you play an unusual musical instrument if so what is it? if not which non run of the mill instrument would you like to play and why.


----------



## mel

Q) Do you play an unusual musical instrument if so what is it? if not which non run of the mill instrument would you like to play and why.
A: No.....Violin 


Q: if you could have one food right this moment, what would it be?


----------



## spookytwigg

Q: If you could have one food right this moment, what would it be?
A: I would have a gigantic pizza with stuffed crust and all the meats.

Q. What is your favourite film?


----------



## NewfieGal

A: while I can't choose just one I definitely choose comedies or romantic comedies, I love to laugh and I have a heart made outta marshmallow lol

Q: If you could talk to anyone famous past or present who would it be and what would you say?


----------



## 1love_emily

NewfieGal said:


> A: while I can't choose just one I definitely choose comedies or romantic comedies, I love to laugh and I have a heart made outta marshmallow lol
> 
> Q: If you could talk to anyone famous past or present who would it be and what would you say?



A: I would talk to FDR and say thanks!

Q: What's your favorite kind of cupcake?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Q: What's your favorite kind of cupcake?



A: I don't have much of a sweet tooth, so most of the time I'd prefer a muffin of some sort. If only cup-cakes are on offer.....meh, whatever, maybe something with chocolate?

Q: What was your favourite thing to have received in a Christmas stocking?


----------



## CPProp

Tad said:


> Q: What was your favourite thing to have received in a Christmas stocking?



a) A Meccano set - hours and years of fun.

q) Which do you prefer Plum pudding or trifle as a Christmas desert.


----------



## azerty

a : plum pudding

q : what is your wish for the world, your country, your family for christmas ?


----------



## Shan34

q : what is your wish for the world, your country, your family for christmas ?

A: My wish for everyone is that they are at the very least SAFE, wherever they are. 

Q: What's your greatest fear?


----------



## Tad

Shan34 said:


> Q: What's your greatest fear?



A: I'm bad at the favorite/most/greatest/etc type questions, because I don't normally think of things in those terms, but I guess probably being ineffective in life. I know that is pretty diffuse, but most of my issues are associated with that.

Q: Would you rather work in isolation, or around lots of people?


----------



## AuntHen

Tad said:


> Q: Would you rather work in isolation, or around lots of people?




A: Isolation. I am one of those people who use to beg my managers, in the office I worked in, to let me work from home. I am sensitive to sounds and smells and am not a morning person. I don't like most people in the morning, especially in my space 

Q: What song/piece of music has influenced you the most?


----------



## tomy27

A:
I am not able to name one song. I like Metal and Punk. Interestingly in recent times i switched more to blues and rockabilly. 

Van Halen, Jump => Van Halen 1984, well I was 13 at that time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNy3-6ooMTc
Helloween, Guardians => German speed metal, it shows a directions https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB7FIAht_oc
Metalica, Seek and Destroy => I heard it the first time in 1985 or 1986 and no doubts regarding the further direction remains 
Ramones, Rock 'n' Roll High School, I heard it also in the late 80 for the first time and I liked it immediately. The Ramones are mybe the band i appreciate most https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5vh0QHUA1w
Scorpions, Rock you like a Hurricane, also very 80. I like it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y

And I should also mention: ACDC, Ozzy Osbourne, Motorhead, Slayer, Rage against the machine, Sex Pistols, Iggy Pop, Faith no More, Queen, Pantera and many more

Q: Boobs bigger is better or small an petite?


----------



## Dmitra

tomy27 said:


> Q: Boobs bigger is better or small an petite?



A: Yes.


Q: If you were able to choose a sense to go supernova strong, which would it be? (I'd pick sight.)


----------



## MrSensible

Dmitra said:


> Q: If you were able to choose a sense to go supernova strong, which would it be? (I'd pick sight.)



A: Well, the inquisitive part of me would probably go with hearing so I could pick up on stuff normally out of earshot and maybe mess with people after the fact, haha. On the other hand, the hedonist in me would likely go with taste or touch -- for varied reasons :blush:.

Q: If you could go anywhere in the world -- under the condition that you could never leave -- where would it be? In other words, where would you consider making your permanent home? And why?

(Sorry I couldn't think of a better one; really drawing a blank this morning.)


----------



## Tad

MrSensible said:


> Q: If you could go anywhere in the world -- under the condition that you could never leave -- where would it be? In other words, where would you consider making your permanent home? And why?



A: Assuming that some reasonable radius of movement was allowed....say 100 miles, right where I am would be decent. Not a bad city to live in, and that distance lets me get to lakes in the summer and basic down hill skiing in the winter 

Q: What would three key features be for you, when choosing where to live?


----------



## tomy27

A: I would say
1) Where family and friends live
2) Where I can find a interesting job
3) I like a combination of water and mountains

Q: What would you like to do but you don't dare?


----------



## tomy27

No replys? Let me ask another question:

Where to go on holiday this year?


----------



## purplepants

I will bite and answer, still new on here....


tomy27 said:


> No replys? Let me ask another question:
> 
> Where to go on holiday this year?




How about a cruise to alaska for my parents anniversary. Yes, ok, that's it.


Next Question:
Which food combination is better, and why? 
Savory & Fruity
Savory & Sweet
Bland (Yes, some people like bland...)


----------



## CastingPearls

I like savory and sweet combos the most. I also like hot and cold--a big hot mug of coffee, with a glass of ice water, iced tea, fruit punch or soda. 


Q: Do you view any guilty pleasure series on TV? If you're not a TV viewer, please leave this question to someone who does. Thanks!


----------



## purplepants

CastingPearls said:


> I like savory and sweet combos the most. I also like hot and cold--a big hot mug of coffee, with a glass of ice water, iced tea, fruit punch or soda.
> 
> 
> Q: Do you view any guilty pleasure series on TV? If you're not a TV viewer, please leave this question to someone who does. Thanks!



A: Yes, yes I do. Does Survivor count, or is that not a guilty pleasures? Going with it is not a guilty pleasure. The most guilty pleasure may be the makeover type shows, especially when it's a sexy plus size lady. That is so awesome, and guilty, and amazing. Great to see the transformation, even if their usual idea of plus size is still pretty small.

Otherwise the most guilty pleasure is an occasional viewing of Jerry Springer. It's a train wreck, you know it's a train wreck, yet you can't turn away. You can't leave because it's so bad it's good, then you realize just how bad it is and have to turn away and not waste anymore time.


Question:
What is the strangest line of thinking you experienced over the last few months, either from a conversation or a movie or it just popped into your head.


----------



## tomy27

A: It may sounds silly but I am in my early forties and I realized that half of my life is gone. For the first time in my life I have the feeling that the time is running against me and I have to think about what I want to do and what I want to achieve in the next years. To keep it simple the strangest line of thinking I experienced in the last month is: I am in my mid life crisis.

Q: Which book would you recommend?


----------



## Post_Ironic

A. _Dagny or a Love Feast_ ~ Zurab Karumidze

It's a strange amalgamation of history and storytelling, fact and fantasy, and so on. A relating of the last days of Dagny Juel, the Norwegian artist so adored by many around the turn of the century (including Edward Munch and August Strindberg), known as "the Queen of Berlin Bohemia" in the 1890s. The tale seems to meander between the colloquial and the academic, traipsing into myth and folklore often. Tblisi, in current Georgia is the setting, and the story seems to ramble towards a rather esoteric cosmic orgasm to coincide with her death. Very strange, very unconventional, very brilliant.

Q. What's your favourite wine?


----------



## LeoGibson

Post_Ironic said:


> Q. What's your favourite wine?



A: Becker Vineyards Iconoclast

Q: Who was your favorite American president of all time?


----------



## Dmitra

LeoGibson said:


> Q: Who was your favorite American president of all time?



a: John Adams!

q: What is a question you'd like someone to ask you?


----------



## tomy27

A: That is a very good question but I have to admit that no specific question comes to my mind.

Q: A question to all women here. It seems that most of the visitors are at the pay-site board. The aim of the pay-site board is quite obvious. How do you feel about it? Is it offensive or do you not care?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

tomy27 said:


> Q: A question to all women here. It seems that most of the visitors are at the pay-site board. The aim of the pay-site board is quite obvious. How do you feel about it? Is it offensive or do you not care?



A. Being one of the pay-site models, I don't really care. It's not offensive to me or I wouldn't model. It's the people, not the site, who can be offensive.

Q. Do you think that a woman who posts her photos on the pay-site board can still be a respectable and "decent" person?


----------



## CastingPearls

Absolutely. I have enough of them as friends, to know it. 


Q: Do you still ever listen to broadcast (not satellite) radio ?


----------



## firefly

A: Do you still ever listen to broadcast (not satellite) radio ?

Every day - my day starts and ends with my alarmclock/radio that I bought when I was a teenager.

Q: Name three of the spices that should never run out in your kitchen.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm going to assume we're omitting the obvious salt and pepper, so I'd go with Italian herb seasoning, paprika, and cinnamon, since I try to use fresh onion and garlic whenever possible. Actually, I'm an herb and spice nut, so limiting it to three really cut me to the bone. I have about 60 different ones at last count. 


Q: What is the one movie you regret ever seeing? ('that which has been seen can't be unseen')


----------



## balletguy

A. The Human Centipede
(WOW)
Q. What time do you usually wake up in the mornings?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

balletguy said:


> A. The Human Centipede
> (WOW)
> Q. What time do you usually wake up in the mornings?



A. About half an hour after I get up.

Q. It's one o'clock Saturday morning , the party's over, and you suddenly realize, halfway home, that you're starving. Where do you go, and what do you get?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Q. It's one o'clock Saturday morning , the party's over, and you suddenly realize, halfway home, that you're starving. Where do you go, and what do you get?



A: Wendy's...crispy chicken sandwich with mayo, cheese, and lettuce. Oh and a strawberry milkshake! :eat2:

Q: Other than physical features, what's completely turns you on about a person?


----------



## x0emnem0x

A: Definitely intelligence most of all. But also the way they dress or act, or present themselves... but if someone is intelligent, definite turn on! 

Q: What's your favorite type of alcohol or specific alcoholic beverage?


----------



## balletguy

A. i like Beer..Dogfish 120 IPA...Any good craft Beer

Q. Beeror Wine or Spirits?
What is your fav..


----------



## CastingPearls

It's a tie between wine (red or white, slightly sweet *demi-dry*) and liquor (whiskey, vodka, gin, and liquors). Beer is a very distant occasional third. 


Q: What is your greatest artistic (any way you perceive art) achievement?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CastingPearls said:


> Q: What is your greatest artistic (any way you perceive art) achievement?



A. My son...he is a beautiful combination of me and my husband with his own "artistic" qualities mixed in. He is a true and genuine masterpiece! <3

Q. What is the one thing you can always count on to make you smile...no matter what kind of day you're having?


----------



## CastingPearls

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> What is the one thing you can always count on to make you smile...no matter what kind of day you're having?



My cats are the two biggest lovable goofballs and they make me laugh and give me warm fuzzies so between that and currently editing a book a friend is writing about his childhood that parallels my own, replete with many of the same experiences, product placement, and streets and venues I too remember, it's bittersweet and yes, it does make me smile, plus I'm being paid to do something I really enjoy! 


Q: Do you have a favorite musical genre or do you enjoy several depending on your mood?


----------



## tomy27

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Q. Do you think that a woman who posts her photos on the pay-site board can still be a respectable and "decent" person?



Hey we are living in the 21th century. It is just a way of making money and I don't think that nude or semi-nude women should be considered as dangerous or immoral. I think that you are maybe more vain and extroverted than the average women but that doesn't mean that you are not respectable or decent person.

Q: Do you have a favorite musical genre or do you enjoy several depending on your mood? 

A: I like all varieties of rock from rock n roll and blues to rockabilly, punk and metal but the decision which song I am listening depends on my mood.

Q: Do you like brunch on Sunday or do you prefer a small breakfast and lunch?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

tomy27 said:


> I think that you are maybe more vain and extroverted than the average women but that doesn't mean that you are not respectable or decent person.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Really? Wow...I never considered myself vain.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Really? Wow...I never considered myself vain.



You're not. 



tomy27 said:


> Q: Do you like brunch on Sunday or do you prefer a small breakfast and lunch?



I like to sleep in late on Sundays and have a big mug of hot coffee and a banana. Sometimes a couple of fried eggs with cheese and toast. 

Q: Do you have a green thumb? Anything in particular you're proud of growing?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: I wish!! I have the brownest thumb. I can barely keep my african violets alive. I love them so too!

Q: What's your favorite flower?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

HottiMegan said:


> Q: What's your favorite flower?



Sunflowers!!

Q. What is your best memory?


----------



## tomy27

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> tomy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you are maybe more vain and extroverted than the average women but that doesn't mean that you are not respectable or decent person.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Really? Wow...I never considered myself vain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey don't be upset. Since I don't know you in person it is just one of my prejudices. Buy the way what is wrong with beeing a little bit vain?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Q. What is your best memory?



A. My wife and I made a trip to Greece twenty years ago. I remember one evening at Delphi, walking hand in hand with her under the cottonwoods (achoo! nothing's perfect) overlooking the Gulf of Corinth...

Q. What's the best advice you ever received, and who gave it to you?


----------



## CleverBomb

tomy27 said:


> Hey don't be upset. Since I don't know you in person it is just one of my prejudices. Buy the way what is wrong with beeing a little bit vain?


The main problem is that somebody will eventually bet you think this song is about you. 

Don't you? 
Don't you?




...you're welcome.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CleverBomb said:


> The main problem is that somebody will eventually bet you think this song is about you.
> 
> Don't you?
> Don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you're welcome.



If I could rep you again, I would.


----------



## swamptoad

Q. What's the best advice you ever received, and who gave it to you?

A. The best advice that I ever received was don't go outside its raining very strongly and the wind is horrendous. I gave myself that advice.

Q. What are you creative at doing?


----------



## sweetfrancaise

swamptoad said:


> Q. What are you creative at doing?



A: Storytelling.

Q: You're given $10,000 to spend on yourself. Where do you go and how do you spend it?


----------



## swamptoad

sweetfrancaise said:


> A: Storytelling.
> 
> Q: You're given $10,000 to spend on yourself. Where do you go and how do you spend it?



A: I spend it on going back to school and furthering myself in the medical field. Perhaps Radiography for starters, renovations on this old home that my wife and I own, and perhaps whatever is left over goes towards a decent used truck.

Q: What was the last concert that you attended?


----------



## Tad

swamptoad said:


> Q: What was the last concert that you attended?



A: Arcade Fire, back in March. We got our son tickets for his Christmas present, but he decided he'd rather have us come with him than try to choose friends to invite. It was a pretty cool concert!

Q: What was the _first _concert you attended?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tad said:


> Q: What was the _first _concert you attended?



A. Brother Cain, Bad Company , and Lynyrd Skynyrd. December 1993 in Memphis

Q. What is your favorite vehicle that you've owned?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ScreamingChicken said:


> A. Brother Cain, Bad Company , and Lynyrd Skynyrd. December 1993 in Memphis
> 
> Q. What is your favorite vehicle that you've owned?



I love my Oldsmobile! It's a nice looking car and it runs like a champ! Rarely any problems with it. It's getting pretty old now, so I'm in the market for a "new" car.

Q: If you could eat one thing only for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## CastingPearls

Sushi because there's a lot of different kinds, so the variety is there, and it's fresh and healthy. 

Q: What's your favorite 'outdoor' sound?


----------



## HottiMegan

A: the plethora of bird chirps and noises in my neighborhood.

Q: What's your favorite fruit of summertime?


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> A: the plethora of bird chirps and noises in my neighborhood.
> 
> Q: What's your favorite fruit of summertime?



A: Tie between watermelon and peaches

Q: The power goes out, it's dark, but too early for bed. What do you do for entertainment?


----------



## Snow Angel

Q: The power goes out, it's dark, but too early for bed. What do you do for entertainment? 


A: Get the trusty flashlight and say to your husband lets play a game. First we need game pieces. 2 glasses, ice, rum, coke ...most importantly you and I. Rules of the game are ...1, 2, 3 drink ...I think ... and for entertainment purposes see what happens after that.



Q: What is the weirdest thing you have done lately?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Snow Angel said:


> Q: What is the weirdest thing you have done lately?




A: I let a good friend borrow one of my bras...one of my *guy* friends...he's a cross-dresser. Don't ask. 

Q: What is your biggest regret?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Q: What is your biggest regret?



A. Not finishing college. I'd like to think I 'd be in an all around better position with a degree in my hand by the age of 23 or so.

Q. Who was the last person you said "I love you" to?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ScreamingChicken said:


> Q. Who was the last person you said "I love you" to?



My cousin...I miss her terribly. 

Q: If you could have any job in the world...what would it be?


----------



## Snow Angel

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My cousin...I miss her terribly.
> 
> Q: If you could have any job in the world...what would it be?



I would love to be a stay at home Mom.


Q: Where did you meet your Husband or Wife at.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: The middle of the night on a weekend in an IRC chatroom. I had my first ginseng and was up all night chatting with him. I was 17 and he was 28.

Q: You're headed to the beach, what do you bring with you?


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> A: The middle of the night on a weekend in an IRC chatroom. I had my first ginseng and was up all night chatting with him. I was 17 and he was 28.
> 
> Q: You're headed to the beach, what do you bring with you?



A. Bathing suit (s), hat, a bucket of sun block, and a hot guy to rub me down frequently.

Q. What was the first multiplayer online game that you ever played? 

(I'm surprised to see the 2D game I played is still running [Drakkar])


----------



## tomy27

Q. What was the first multiplayer online game that you ever played?
A. Does Starcraft count? I played it all the time round about 10 years ago.

Q: Do you like your job?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

tomy27 said:


> Q: Do you like your job?



A. I am a stay at home mom and a full time student. I homeschool my son too. I would have to say...I LOVE my job! :happy: 

Q. Are you afraid of anything? If so, what is it.


----------



## Dmitra

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Q. Are you afraid of anything? If so, what is it.



A: Spiders! I have a bit of a bear phobia, too, but they're less likely to crawl up out of the woodwork. 

Q: If you've had your image drawn (or painted, or macaroni'd, etc.), did you learn something new about yourself from the result?


----------



## kizzylove

A. my face isn't perfectly symmetrical 

Q. have you ever tried to make your own wine?


----------



## Dromond

A: No, but I have tried to make my own root beer. The results were... unfortunate.

Q: What is your favorite non-alcoholic drink?


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> A: No, but I have tried to make my own root beer. The results were... unfortunate.
> 
> Q: What is your favorite non-alcoholic drink?



I have so many I love one of my favs is home made American style lemonade made with Mineral water so its fizzy

or my ginger berry blasters yumm

Q: What is your favourite berry?


----------



## Saisha

spiritangel said:


> Q: What is your favourite berry?



A: Either strawberries or blackberries.

Q: What kind of pictures or paintings do you have hanging up for decoration?


----------



## kizzylove

A. I have this huge rainbow color Jimi Hendrix painting in my office

Q. When was the last time you've been to a Drive-In-Movie?


----------



## balletguy

A. About four years ago. Lame movie but loved the experience.

Q. What did you do this weekend?


----------



## Saisha

A: Clean house. Thrilling, I know 

Q: Your toilet paper, does it hang over or under?


----------



## Dromond

A: Over, and woe to the unfortunate being who switches directions on me! *echoing voice booms across the landscape*

Q: What is your favorite music genre?


----------



## one2one

Dromond said:


> Q: What is your favorite music genre?



A: Smooth jazz with lots of sax ... plus R&B, light alternative and torch singers. Sometimes 80s hard rock ballads and classic rock from the 60s and 70s. I'm eclectic. 

Q: What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Saisha

A: Going to the arcade and sitting/driving the old race-car video game.

Q: When is the last time you danced barefoot in the kitchen?


----------



## CastingPearls

Five minutes ago but it involved not stepping on a cat who was impersonating an area rug. I did sing though.

Q: Do you know the name of the last bridge you crossed?


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Five minutes ago but it involved not stepping on a cat who was impersonating an area rug. I did sing though.
> 
> Q: Do you know the name of the last bridge you crossed?



Yes its called Nowra Bridge lol exciting I know

the one before that was Tom Uglys Bridge on my way home from the last BBW event in Sydney

Q: When was the last time you sang along to a musical/movie or in lieu of that radio/cd?


----------



## firefly

spiritangel said:


> Q: When was the last time you sang along to a musical/movie or in lieu of that radio/cd?



A: Yesterday - alone in the car - Footlose :blush:

Q: Have you ever dressed up like one of the Village People AND showed this outfit in public?


----------



## Tad

firefly said:


> Q: Have you ever dressed up like one of the Village People AND showed this outfit in public?



A: Nope. Generally I prefer not to attract attention, so the thought of something like that kind of terrifies me, to be honest.

Q: Aside from huddling in an air conditioned building, what do you do to beat heat and humidity? (yes, I AM looking for tips here....)


----------



## Saisha

A: I would suggest going to an ice skating rink - cool yet dry air and fun to do. 

Q: Do you like to go fishing?


----------



## CPProp

[QUOTE

Q: Do you like to go fishing?[/QUOTE]

A.	Canal or river fishing is boring, but sea fishing of the west coast of Australia for snapper was reel fun.


Q. If you had to loose two of the traditionally recognised 5 senses which two do you think you could get by with out.


----------



## HottiMegan

A: Hearing and taste

Q: What is your go-to dessert?


----------



## Saisha

A: Lemon bars

Q: What is your dream vehicle to own?


----------



## RabbitScorpion

A: A private airplane.

Q: You're told that you are required to move to South America. Where in South America would you choose to live?


----------



## Saisha

A: Patagonia - to study orcas.

Q: If all your basic needs were met (food, medicine, shelter), what would be the one thing you would take with you to a deserted island?


----------



## Tad

Saisha said:


> Q: If all your basic needs were met (food, medicine, shelter), what would be the one thing you would take with you to a deserted island?



A: Writing material (be it a word processor, pad and paper, whatever.....just some way to write).

Q: How many phones, of whatever type, do you have in your abode?


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> A: Writing material (be it a word processor, pad and paper, whatever.....just some way to write).
> 
> Q: How many phones, of whatever type, do you have in your abode?



A: I'm a college kid in an apartment. So just my iPhone! I do have a land line number, thanks to my cable company, but no phone to use it with. Yay iPhone!

Q: What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## Gordi

A. Law and Order - I have a crush on Vincent D'Onofrio :smitten: - and he got chubby :wubu: and my crush got bigger!

Q. Have you ever traveled in an airplane? 

View attachment Vincent.jpg


----------



## Saisha

A: Yes - when I was young, took some trips to the Midwest and also took a flying lesson when I took a flying training class in high school (actually forgot about that until now).

Q: Have you ever skateboarded?


----------



## goatboy

Yes. My first one I made myself, from a 2X4 with a skate key type skate disassembled and nailed to it.


Q: Have you ever had a falling dream where you didn't wake up before hitting the ground?


----------



## Fattitude1

No. I always seem to survive the fall by landing on my mattress.

When you overeat, what do you do to relieve the stretched out, stuffed feeling?


----------



## Saisha

A: Change into something really comfortable and usually do the dishes or go for a walk.

Q: How many books have you read this year so far and which one was your favorite?


----------



## rellis10

A: Not as many as I would have liked, purely because I got stuck on The Dark Tower for sooooo long at the start of the year. I absolutely loved it (and the whole series), but dayum that book is long. 

I think I've only got through 5 books (I aim for 1 per month because I only really read during my lunch breaks at work or at night sometimes) so far this year. The last book I finished was At The Mountains Of Madness by HP Lovecraft and that's verrrry close... but purely because it was such a huge culmination to a series I've been reading for over a year, I'm going to say The Dark Tower.

Q: Is there any author you're addicted to and read all the books you can find by them?


----------



## CastingPearls

Q: Is there any author you're addicted to and read all the books you can find by them?


There's actually quite a few, but I think Robert McCammon is near the top of my list because he hasn't written much lately (although now a new one is being released so yay me).



Q: Along the same lines: What actor/actress's work have you seen in its entirety because they're a favorite....or a trainwreck and it's just schadenfreude at this point?


----------



## Donna

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Along the same lines: What actor/actress's work have you seen in its entirety because they're a favorite....or a trainwreck and it's just schadenfreude at this point?



Two actors actually. One is a favorite--Brendan Fraser. Love him. The second used to be a favorite, but now he's just a train wreck--Nicolas Cage. 

Q) You have been tasked with putting together a time capsule for the Summer of 2014. What five things would you include?


----------



## firefly

Q) You have been tasked with putting together a time capsule for the Summer of 2014. What five things would you include?

A:
- sunscreen
- a 10-year-old-beetle convertible (the capsule is large!!!)
- a tape about germany winning the world cup
- eveything that is needed for a BBQ: food & drinks, furniture, music...
- [...] the summer ain't over so there should one spot left I think

Q: Have you ever grown beans (including experiments at school)?


----------



## Tad

firefly said:


> Q: Have you ever grown beans (including experiments at school)?



A: I did do some growing of beans for school. Also, my mother is a avid gardener and while I've never planted beans, I've dug up the ground for, weeded, covered, picked, and tip/tailed-cut-blanched-frozen beans for her at various times.

Q: At the beach, what do you normally sit/lie on? (sand, towel, blanket, mat, chair.......)


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> Q: At the beach, what do you normally sit/lie on? (sand, towel, blanket, mat, chair.......)



A: I usually just bring a towel with me if I will be sitting at all but most of the time I'm either in the water or exploring tide pools, things like that.

Q: What does your noisiest appliance sound like?


----------



## CastingPearls

Saisha said:


> Q: What does your noisiest appliance sound like?




That would be the portable dehumidifier. It sounds like a large blow-dryer and I have to turn up the volume on everything to hear anything. 



Q: Do you fish for compliments?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CastingPearls said:


> Q: Do you fish for compliments?




A. Honestly no. If someone has something nice to say to me, I'd rather they say it on their own then say it because they feel obligated. 

Q. What's your favorite thing to do on your day off?


----------



## CPProp

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Q. What's your favorite thing to do on your day off?



A) Visit and explore any 11th to 16th century homes, gardens, castles, churches and the like it takes me completely out of the present day for a few hours.


Q) if you suddenly found yourself in the mid 16th century what 2 modern day inventions or things would you like to have with you (remember electricity had not be invented) and why.


----------



## Saisha

CPProp said:


> Q) if you suddenly found yourself in the mid 16th century what 2 modern day inventions or things would you like to have with you (remember electricity had not be invented) and why.



A: A good survival knife/Leatherman-type tool combo - must have a compass and gold pieces.

Q: Do you believe in either parallel universes or reincarnation?


----------



## balletguy

A. YES both

Q. Any big plans this weekend?


----------



## Deacone

A: I went to the cider festival on Saturday and drank all 15 types of cider. 
Sunday was spent without a hangover. That's a plus 

Q: If you were to win part of the lottery (i.e - not the jackpot, but a fair amount like 10-50k) what would you do with it?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Deacone said:


> Q: If you were to win part of the lottery (i.e - not the jackpot, but a fair amount like 10-50k) what would you do with it?



A: I'd put the money away for my son's education and future. I want him to have a better life than I had. 

Q: What are your views on legalized assisted suicide?


----------



## ODFFA

A: Tough one. I'm inclined to say I approve of it in principle. Such things will never be a breeze to regulate, I suppose. But honestly, in certain cases I see it as the most humane thing to do. Family and friends would have time to prepare (as much as you could possibly prepare for something like that) and the person suffering will get a more dignified, voluntary exit. Sounds pretty simplistic when I say it like that, though. It's not a simple situation 

Q: Do you prefer to shower/bathe in the morning or in the evening? Any particular reason?


----------



## firefly

Q: Do you prefer to shower/bathe in the morning or in the evening? Any particular reason?

A: Defenitely in the evening. I like to go to bed and feel fresh, nice bodylotion put on,...just pamper myself and this does take some time I haven`t got in the morning.

Q: would you like to get a professionell makeover? (Hair, clothes, makeup,...)


----------



## Saisha

Q: would you like to get a professionell makeover? (Hair, clothes, makeup,...)

A: Maybe clothes and make-up although I've had both done before and both came out pretty ridiculous.

Q: Has anything in the past year made you change the way you view life in general?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Saisha said:


> Q: Has anything in the past year made you change the way you view life in general?




A: A good friend of mine committed suicide in March. My father, whom I was estranged from, died a few days later. A few months later, another friend died suddenly. The loss that I felt from these deaths have made me value and appreciate life more. No matter what kind of day I'm having, I wake up and thank God for another day. Life is too short, and I finally see that.

Q: What's the weirdest thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## balletguy

A. Rockey Mountain Oysters....

Q. Are you happy or sad that summer is winding down?


----------



## Deacone

A: Sad, because that means christmas is coming and I hate christmas period as a retail worker. We've already received christmas chocolate to sell in our store...it's august, what is this madness >_<

Q: What was your first word as a child?


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Deacone said:


> A: Sad, because that means christmas is coming and I hate christmas period as a retail worker. We've already received christmas chocolate to sell in our store...it's august, what is this madness >_<
> 
> Q: What was your first word as a child?



My first word was mom. My kids however said daddy lol


----------



## Yakatori

A: I have this feeling. That you must be _high_?

Q:Okay, suppose that we (you & I) get along just great when it's just the two of us, especially in a more intimate setting. We like the same foods, we root for the same sports' teams, we both have the same favorite character on _Amish Mafia_.... We prefer both to live in the same part of the country/world & vacation in another. Totally simpatico, right? 

But, the catch: When your other friends, family, etc.. are around, I seem (sort-of) like a cross between Scott Disick & Spencer Pratt. But just to them. To complete strangers, I'm otherwise mostly unremarkable. Also, I wear my hair in a blow-out. And without any (appropriately-proportionate) sense of irony. Strangers/neutral parties can see that it's a blow-out, but they're just-like, "_ah..what's the big-deal? It's a 'blow-out..._" So, ladies, can we take-it any further? Guys, can we still have bromance?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A: It's my life's mission to do menz with blow outs


Q. Do you like Madonna- why or why not?


----------



## rellis10

A: I quite like a few of her songs, but I'm not a huge fan of her music in general. Too poppy for my liking for the most part. As a person I can't really say I like or dislike her, I'm fairly ambivalent to her. I will say that I respect her being able to have such a long career in an industry that constantly changes , and being able to recreate her image so often to keep up with the times.

Q: What are your thoughts on Lady Gaga?


----------



## GhostEater

A: In another universe she's a super-villain who uses her backup dancers as henchmen. But her songs in this universe are nice. I like the Edge of Glory a lot.

Q: Where do you think the majority of humanity stands on the scale of being basically good and basically evil?


----------



## shadowedmorning

A: In the middleish. Everyone has the capability of becoming either; sometimes both in the same lifetime. Wonder of humanity, the idea of redemption. 

Q: If you had to choose between living in a world of chaos and living in a governed utopia, which would you choose?


----------



## LeoGibson

shadowedmorning said:


> Q: If you had to choose between living in a world of chaos and living in a governed utopia, which would you choose?



A: Chaos. Order is nice for industry and statism, but great art is born from chaos.

Q: Is art in all its forms important to your life?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. In *my* life...no. Not ALL forms but then again I'm not interested in squashing out _all_ forms of genuine art even if they are not in my personal interest zone. I do understand that my perception of genuine may not be someone else's definition/ideal. 
My life has been much more enjoyable with the happiness that music, poetry or books have brought into it. Even some lovely paintings have inspired in my thoughts and feelings. 

Q. Do you feel more compelled to donate to food shelters/charities during the November/December holiday season than other times?


----------



## shadowedmorning

Q: Not more compelled, necessarily, but I think the opportunities are presented so much more often. I try to donate anytime I see an opportunity!

A: A magical fairy presents you with your choice of any talent, what do you ask for?


----------



## Tad

A: the ability to sing in a vaguely competent manner (because right now I just can’t)

Q: What is the next seasonal food item you are looking forward to? (as in, what seasonal food that you like is going to show up soonest?)


----------



## shadowedmorning

A: Actually, just today, I had the best seasonal dessert I didn't even know existed at this Chicken Salad/Sandwich place--pumpkin pie cheesecake. Holy crap, I can't even. It was so good. 

After that, probably the Bailey's Irish Cream cheesecake I make during the holidays. I think I'm just still stuck on the cheesecake from earlier. lol

Q: Being completely honest, what beverage do you drink more than anything else?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Unsweet tea....followed by flavored waters

Q. What is your favorite restaurant and why? Remember a foodie/fattie is asking so give details.


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Unsweet tea....followed by flavored waters
> 
> Q. What is your favorite restaurant and why? Remember a foodie/fattie is asking so give details.



I'm going to let someone else answer this, hopefully, since I am terrible at choosing favourites! I'm just posting to say that just thinking about this question has made me hungry!


----------



## MsBrightside

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. Unsweet tea....followed by flavored waters
> 
> Q. What is your favorite restaurant and why? Remember a foodie/fattie is asking so give details.



A: Moby Dick House of Kabob in the Washington, D.C. area. (It really is called that. ) It has Persian food that's simply prepared but fresh and tasty. It's very reasonably priced, too, especially compared to other restaurants in the area.

Q: This may have been asked before (I confess that I haven't read the entire thread); but, if so, maybe someone else can answer. What was the best (or worst) date you ever had?


----------



## shadowedmorning

A: Okay, worst date, because most of my other dates were always pretty much the same. Good, but never amazing. Guy on a personal's site, agreed to get together. I don't know what he was expecting, I was very clear on my profile who I was and what I looked like, but he was _immediately_ put off. We spent 30 minutes in the most uncomfortable meal of my life because he barely looked at me and mumbled and talked very little. 

At the end, not only did he barely say good bye, he didn't even drive up to where I'd left my car in the college parking lot, he just pulled up to the side of the lot, and I got out and left. I could not get away from him fast enough, and we never spoke again. 

Q: If there were a book or a song about your life, what would it be titled?


----------



## Tad

shadowedmorning said:


> Q: If there were a book or a song about your life, what would it be titled?



A: Overall I'd say I've been incredibly fortunate in life, starting with choosing the right parents in the right place at the right time.... So I figure there already is such a song, Paul Simon's "Born at the Right Time." (OK, not really about me, but the title works perfectly, as does much of the chorus)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMpoNxV02k0[/ame]

Q: When would you have liked to have been born? Be born this millenia and grow up a citizen of the linked in world? Give it a few more decades? Ancient Rome? Been a baby boomer? etc.


----------



## rellis10

A: I'd choose right now. We're at the forefront of technological advancement, our lives are more comfortable than they've ever been, transport and communication are lightyears ahead of any other time in history. 

Q: What is your favourite outfit to wear? Can be formal, informal, somewhere in between... anything, what do you feel best in?


----------



## shadowedmorning

A: For just feel, I like flowy, short hippie-type skirts and soft tops. I tend to feel more feminine in them, not to mention that they're super soft.

Q: What's your favorite smell? It could be food or a cologne/perfume or something from nature; anything.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. Roses and fresh cut grass

Q. Recent question I had at a job interview: Name a a personal hero of yours

Whaaa????


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. Recent question I had at a job interview: Name a a personal hero of yours
> 
> Whaaa????



A. My personal hero...well one of them, is Martin Luther King. He believed in equality in a time when hatred was more prevalent than acceptance of anyone other than whites. He fought for his beliefs, for his dreams...and he died doing what he believed in and what he loved. He is my hero because I, too, believe everyone has the right to be treated with respect, dignity, and equality.

Q. If you could have any job in the world, what would it be?


----------



## danielson123

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Q. If you could have any job in the world, what would it be?



A: I have the same answer for this as my dad. We want to be the guy that tastes the president's food for him to make sure there's no poison in it.

Q: What did you do for Halloween yesterday?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

danielson123 said:


> Q: What did you do for Halloween yesterday?



A. I took my son Trick-Or-Treating! Lots of yummy candy too! 

Q: Speaking of Halloween...what was the best costume you ever had?


----------



## shadowedmorning

A: This was my favorite, it's from a few years ago:







Q: What is your favorite thing about the holiday season?


----------



## ODFFA

shadowedmorning said:


> A: This was my favorite, it's from a few years ago:



Love it. Love all of them, actually, but especially yours!



> Q: What is your favorite thing about the holiday season?



A: Shucks, there are quite a lot of things. But if you pushed me I would say.... perhaps the fact that I spend more time on the beach during the holiday season than any other time of year :happy: I know! Us weird southern hemospherians. 

Q: Do you think "lifelong," fulfilling monogamous relationships are possible? Why/Why not?


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Q: Do you think "lifelong," fulfilling monogamous relationships are possible? Why/Why not?



A: Possible? Sure---at least depending on your definition of fulfilling. I mean, when my grandfather had Alzheimer's, my grandmother insisted on taking care of him at home long past the point where he could even form complete sentences, but on the flip side I witnessed how if she put herself down, he tried to object even though he couldn't string words together anymore. Love that lasts over 60 years, a miscarriage, the great depression, a world war, and is one of the last things you can hold onto as your brain breaks down, I figure that must meet some definition of fulfilling, right?

Whether everyone is suited for it, I don't know. And what percentage of couples can make the fulfilling part happen for both of them, even if they have the potential for long term monogamous happiness, I don't know.

Q: What are you looking forward to most, over the next ten days? (let's do some looking on the bright side, after talking about death and mental decay, ok?)


----------



## shadowedmorning

A: Easy peasy, WoW expansion, Christmas bonus check, planning for Thanksgiving. I freaking love the holidays.

Q: Do you prefer to text/IM/email or talk and why? 

Bonus question for extra credit: hot pink or teal fingernail polish?


----------



## snuggletiger

ODFFA;2104698Q: Do you think "lifelong said:


> A: I would say yes because I see my parents being married close to 46 years.
> 
> Q: When you have a head full of thoughts constantly in motion, how do you slow them down?


----------



## Tad

Cleaning this up



shadowedmorning said:


> Q: Do you prefer to text/IM/email or talk and why?
> 
> Bonus question for extra credit: hot pink or teal fingernail polish?



A: They are both good, for different things. But I probably lean more to the text/IM/email for most things, talk mostly for when things need to be really interactive.

Bonus A: I'm not a big fan of teal generally, so I'd say hot pink. But if you want to really stand out, I'd think teal would do that 



snuggletiger said:


> Q: When you have a head full of thoughts constantly in motion, how do you slow them down?



A: Preferably go for a walk or a bike ride. But blowing things up on the computer can work too.

Q: Do you prefer to sleep as late as possible and have a highly compact morning routine to quickly get out the door, or do you prefer to get up a bit earlier and have some more time in the morning?


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> Q: Do you prefer to sleep as late as possible and have a highly compact morning routine to quickly get out the door, or do you prefer to get up a bit earlier and have some more time in the morning?



A: It honestly depends on the plans for the day - and the weather - if I can go with a hat on and not worry about washing my hair, then I definitely sleep in a bit longer but usually not by much.

Q: Do you feel that being on the internet in general has made your life better or worse?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A. The ability to meet people from all over the world, hear their impressions, thoughts, share bits and pieces of their lives and be able to learn new things from that wide, huge pool of people....I would say that HAD to enrich my life in a positive way. 


Q. What's your favorite thing about Christmas? (or any holiday you celebrate in December)


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Q. What's your favorite thing about Christmas? (or any holiday you celebrate in December)



A. Creating magic, joy, and memories for my daughter, and sharing them with her.

I definitely do _not_ enjoy the heat. She's made me promise we'll have a white Christmas one year.

Q. What historical period would you love to be able to visit? (assuming any health issues you have are resolved, so you're not hunting for medicines or contact lens solution )


----------



## MsBrightside

A. Lots of them. Reading about something is great, but seeing things first-hand is even better. Regency/Victorian England, so I could see the places some of my favorite authors were writing about from a contemporary perspective, Constantinople during Byzantine times, Italy during the Renaissance, Elizabethan England to take in a couple of Shakespeare plays, ancient Rome and Alexandria; yeah, I could go on and on. 

Q. If you are (or ever were) in a relationship with someone and could (have) magically change(d) 3 things about your partner, what would they be? (and there must be _something_--nobody's perfect )


----------



## 1love_emily

MsBrightside said:


> Q. If you are (or ever were) in a relationship with someone and could (have) magically change(d) 3 things about your partner, what would they be? (and there must be _something_--nobody's perfect )



A: Ooh... This is tough. Well, I'm dating an absolutely lovely man named Michael. He's about an inch shorter than me, so purely for vanity's sake I'd make him 4 or 5 inches taller. Like I said, it's purely a vain "I like tall boys" thing, but he's adorable and lovely how he is. I also think I'd make his body a little less damaged. He's had lots of rib, shoulder, and knee injuries due to his time in competitive athletics in high school, which makes it hard for him to work out and get healthy with me. And finally, I'd make his parents less hard core Catholic conservatives. It's been hard for us to figure out a future together because even though it's financially smart for us to live together, they say we can't until we're married... That's awkward. 

Q: Who is your most trusted family member?


----------



## Yakatori

*A*: My sister

*Q*: How much land do I need for a miniature horse? If I only want it for child to ride, is there some way to just lease one, like a car, for period of 2 years or so?
Does that seem like a good idea to you, business-wise? Either to be the lessor of lessee? Is it ethical?


----------



## 1love_emily

Yakatori said:


> *A*
> 
> *Q*: How much land do I need for a miniature horse? If I only want it for child to ride, is there some way to just lease one, like a car, for period of 2 years or so?
> Does that seem like a good idea to you, business-wise? Either to be the lessor of lessee? Is it ethical?



A: I think I can answer this. Personally, I believe that leasing horses is the best of all possible answers for children. That way you pay what you can and agree on with the owner, and have the chance to move through horses as your child grows. Leasing ponies is a great way to start. I'd avoid minis unless you think you and your family want to get into showing AMH. Minis can be temperamental and hard to work with, and personalities don't guarantee they're going to be easy going. I like POA's, Appies, or small quarter horses for children. 
Yes, leasing is probably your best option for now. As for land, I'd say an acre and a half of so or land including your house and where you'd keep it. You'd need somewhere for shelter for the horse, storage for feed/tack/supplies, access to water, etc. 

Q: Where is your favorite place to go?


----------



## MattB

A. Home

Q. What is your main talent?


----------



## balletguy

A. I am pretty good at drinking beer

Q. What country do u live?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

balletguy said:


> Q. What country do u live?



A. The US of A

Q. What do you want to get for Christmas?


----------



## spiritangel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. The US of A
> 
> Q. What do you want to get for Christmas?




Well in fantasyland a wonderful relationship with a hot kinky guy 

other than that a few of the Prima Wharehouse Sale Mystery boxes when they finally go on Sale would be epic.

Q: Have you been naughty or nice this year??


----------



## one2one

spiritangel said:


> Q: Have you been naughty or nice this year??



A: Usually I'm a charming combination of both, but this year I've been exhausted and a bit surly. I'm hoping Santa will show mercy on me.

Q: What is your favorite part of the holiday (of your choice) season?


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> Q: Have you been naughty or nice this year??



A: I haven't been anywhere naughty enough, so I guess I've been nice. 

Q: If you could have a once-off do-over pass for something you did (or didn't) do this year, what would you use it to fix?

Oops, I somehow missed that this question had already been answered. Oh well, let's make it a two-for-one.



one2one said:


> Q: What is your favorite part of the holiday (of your choice) season?



A: Making it magical for my daughter. She still believes in Santa, which I love, and she has been dying for it to be Christmas. She tells me she means that literally, though I'm pretty sure she's using her powers of melodrama again. I want her to grow up with fond memories of Christmas, something to look back on and cherish.


----------



## Deacone

penguin said:


> Q: If you could have a once-off do-over pass for something you did (or didn't) do this year, what would you use it to fix?



A: I know it sounds odd, but I wouldn't fix anything I did and didn't do this year. I've done everything right for once, which is a very rare thing (especially when the timespan is a year!)

Q: What is your understanding of trust?


----------



## 1love_emily

Deacone said:


> A: I know it sounds odd, but I wouldn't fix anything I did and didn't do this year. I've done everything right for once, which is a very rare thing (especially when the timespan is a year!)
> 
> Q: What is your understanding of trust?



A: Arghhh what a thought provoking question. My understanding of trust is a basic expectation that is expected to be continuously met. 

Q: How often do you think back upon failed relationships?


----------



## luvmybhm

1love_emily said:


> Q: How often do you think back upon failed relationships?




A. very rarely. i try to learn what i can at the time and move on. no use dwelling in the past. you can't change it and it is always better to move forward.

Q: when you think of your ultimate life's adventure, what makes you choose that particular type of event?


----------



## ClashCityRocker

luvmybhm said:


> Q: when you think of your ultimate life's adventure, what makes you choose that particular type of event?



A: seeing new places, hearing peoples' perspectives that are so vastly different from mine and gaining a little more perspective myself is the most organic way to gain wisdom and experience, and gives my mind & soul hard-ons (body comes later).

Q: Saint Patrick's Day approaches. What're you drinking when the big day comes??


----------



## Madame_Cee

ClashCityRocker said:


> A: seeing new places, hearing peoples' perspectives that are so vastly different from mine and gaining a little more perspective myself is the most organic way to gain wisdom and experience, and gives my mind & soul hard-ons (body comes later).
> 
> Q: Saint Patrick's Day approaches. What're you drinking when the big day comes??



A: Will most likely be drinking something lightly fizzy that makes me smile... probably Alka-Seltzer if my hubby ends up cooking. 

Q: If you could go back in time and talk to the person you were 10 years ago, what advice would you give yourself?


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Madame_Cee said:


> Q: If you could go back in time and talk to the person you were 10 years ago, what advice would you give yourself?



A: Spend more time with your mom and best friend. Appreciate what you have with them. Make as many memories with them as you can. Be more patient and don't take things so personally. Cherish every laugh and every conversation. Take more pictures with them. Make an effort to keep in touch no matter how busy life gets. This should go for everyone in your life, but especially these two. Life will blindside you twice in the next 10 years. Also- love yourself. Take care of your health. 

Q: If you came into unlimited funds tomorrow, what are the first 10 things you would do?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Q: If you came into unlimited funds tomorrow, what are the first 10 things you would do? [/QUOTE]

A: Wow, this is something I have actually contemplated! Here's the list in no particular order:
: Support Ministry
: Pay for homes for family members, as well as taxes and utilities for at least a year.
: Find folks in my town who needed things and didn't have the means to get them and give them the money anonymously. (That would be FUN!)
: Either burn this house to the ground and start over or fix it up and give it away.
: Pay for college for my very talented children.
: Buy back all the Norton motorcycles my husband (sadly) sold a few years ago.
: Travel!! (help others to be able to travel too!) 
: Probably set up trusts for my kids and future grand kids.
: Set up scholarships for education
: Set up scholarships for kids who are not neurotypical to get to do things they enjoy.

Great question FluffyButterfly80! 


Q: What is the last thing you did that was way out of your comfort zone and how did it turn out?


----------



## 1love_emily

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Q: If you came into unlimited funds tomorrow, what are the first 10 things you would do?



A: Wow, this is something I have actually contemplated! Here's the list in no particular order:
: Support Ministry
: Pay for homes for family members, as well as taxes and utilities for at least a year.
: Find folks in my town who needed things and didn't have the means to get them and give them the money anonymously. (That would be FUN!)
: Either burn this house to the ground and start over or fix it up and give it away.
: Pay for college for my very talented children.
: Buy back all the Norton motorcycles my husband (sadly) sold a few years ago.
: Travel!! (help others to be able to travel too!) 
: Probably set up trusts for my kids and future grand kids.
: Set up scholarships for education
: Set up scholarships for kids who are not neurotypical to get to do things they enjoy.

Great question FluffyButterfly80! 


Q: What is the last thing you did that was way out of your comfort zone and how did it turn out?[/QUOTE]


A: I joined a gym! In December - I'm trying to get into better shape for my riding and horse training, and joining the gym and getting a personal trainer was terrifying. But it's going well! My trainer is lovely and I enjoy getting my sweat on at the gym. 

Q: Did you see the dress that broke the internet? What colors did you see?


----------



## danielson123

I'll paraphrase Happy Gilmore and say gold dress, blue dress, who gives a shit.

A: What is the last truly exciting thing you did?


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> I'll paraphrase Happy Gilmore and say gold dress, blue dress, who gives a shit.
> 
> Q: What is the last truly exciting thing you did?



A: HAD MY MIND BLOWN BY THE DRESS THAT BROKE THE INTERNET. GOD DAN. (just kidding friend I love you you're great)

Q: What's your favorite color to wear? What color makes you feel sexxxxxy?


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> A: HAD MY MIND BLOWN BY THE DRESS THAT BROKE THE INTERNET. GOD DAN. (just kidding friend I love you you're great)
> 
> Q: What's your favorite color to wear? What color makes you feel sexxxxxy?



A: actually, I have partial color blindness, SO THANKS FRIEND FOR THE INSENSITIVE QUESTION. So I'lll have to say it's my baby blue dress shirt. Sex personified.

Q: does your family go out for special occasions or go to someone's house to celebrate?


----------



## Tad

danielson123 said:


> Q: does your family go out for special occasions or go to someone's house to celebrate?



A: Mixed. My family of origin (parents, siblings) do stuff at someone's house. My wife, son, and I do a mix, sometimes we'll go out, sometimes we'll do something special at home.

Q: What was the last thing that you got sick of doing (as in, did it so much you hated to have to do any more of it)?


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Driving a car covered with ice. 
Would you move to another country if it allowed you a better job and a less severe climate?


----------



## 1love_emily

RabbitScorpion said:


> Driving a car covered with ice.
> Would you move to another country if it allowed you a better job and a less severe climate?



A: Hell yes. Assuming I could bring my cat and horse and boyfriend with me. But I do like the US, and I really like NE (where I'm from), so I don't mind staying here. 

Q: Favorite season?


----------



## spiritangel

1love_emily said:


> A: Hell yes. Assuming I could bring my cat and horse and boyfriend with me. But I do like the US, and I really like NE (where I'm from), so I don't mind staying here.
> 
> Q: Favorite season?



I have two Autumn and Spring


Q: What is your current fav food to cook?


----------



## 1love_emily

spiritangel said:


> I have two Autumn and Spring
> 
> 
> Q: What is your current fav food to cook?



A: I make an awesome tofu and veggie stir fry. 

Q: If you came into unlimited funds, what are the top 5 things you'd use the money on?


----------



## RabbitScorpion

1love_emily said:


> A: I make an awesome tofu and veggie stir fry.
> 
> Q: If you came into unlimited funds, what are the top 5 things you'd use the money on?



Airfare! Travel has always been the one thing I would be doing if I had the money.

The best college for my daughter and nieces (they lost their father three years ago).

Fixing up everything in the house (or getting another one in a climate with a longer, dryer summer)

A new car (I got stuck with a real lemon)

A business that I could run as a hobby (a radio station, restaurant or an antique store come to mind), especially if it would employ people in a town where there are few jobs).

Q: What would you change about the city or town where you live?


----------



## Tad

RabbitScorpion said:


> Q: What would you change about the city or town where you live?



A: I'd make it more open/friendly. Don't get me wrong, it is very friendly in a polite way--move to the city and lots of people will welcome you, wish you well, and wish you a great weekend. They just probably won't invite you to do things with them on the weekend. It is something I hear from newcomers here time and again, the first couple of months they enthuse about how nice everyone is, then they start to feel left out and isolated. And because of that culture, it feels strange to reach out to neighbours or things like that.

Q: If you had a choice between a traditional car, and a car drove itself but which had no controls for you to drive it (i.e. it could only drive itself), assuming that the cost was the same, which would you choose?


----------



## FreeThinker

Tad said:


> Q: If you had a choice between a traditional car, and a car drove itself but which had no controls for you to drive it (i.e. it could only drive itself), assuming that the cost was the same, which would you choose?



A: I'd DEFINITELY take one that I would drive. Technology isn't good enough to adapt to conditions. Even if it were, it would be like riding everywhere as a passenger with a driver that doesn't know anything. 

Say you're driving along and you see a roadside stand selling fresh blueberries. By the time you relayed this info to a self-driving car, it would have to turn around. Or if you see a motorist stranded, or an injured person or animal, out of the way of traffic in a way that your self-driving car wouldn't need to avoid it. And what about toll booths and drive-throughs? You might want to stop a foot or so back or forward, or more to the left, of where the car 'thinks' you would, for an easier reach. No, thanks.



Q: When putting down cutlery at a restaurant with no placemats, where do you set it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FreeThinker said:


> Q: When putting down cutlery at a restaurant with no placemats, where do you set it?




On a napkin. If there is no napkin, I ask for one. Usually this isn't a problem though.



Q: Do you prefer baths or showers? and why


----------



## balletguy

A. Shower....I feel like you never get clean in a bath

Q. How are u feeling today


----------

